# legal biken - auch in Österreich    (war: Der Wahnsinn in Niederösterreich)



## Hiasi87 (25. Februar 2014)

http://webapp.noen.at/lokales/noe-u...l-um-Klage-gegen-Mountainbiker;art2315,512169	So sieht es bei mir in der Heimat aus


----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2014)

4 Mountainbiker wurden auf Unterlassung und 15 000 € verklagt, weil sie auf einer mehrere Meter breiten *Forststraße *unterwegs waren 

hier der Link zum Beitrag in der Web-Version: http://www.noen.at/lokales/noe-uebe...l-um-Klage-gegen-Mountainbiker;art2315,512169

Außerdem wäre es super wenn so viele Leute wie möglich diese Initiative unterstützen könnten: [url]https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petition/Herbert_Schrittwieser_Straffreiheit_fuer_die_Mountainbiker_am_Muckenkogel/?tguAzeb[/URL]

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (25. Februar 2014)

Das selbe rund um die Gegend Mariazell da kann man nur noch den Kopfschütteln welche macht die Jägerschaft in diesen Land hat.


----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich weiß, dass ist leider in österreichweites Problem, auch bei mir in Leogang ist es nicht viel besser. Es gibt den Bikepark für Downhiller und für alle anderen gibts 2 oder 3 Forstraßen die befahren werden dürfen. Aber es gibt keinen einzigen Singletrail auf dem man nicht mit einem Fuß im Gefängnis steht


----------



## Hiasi87 (25. Februar 2014)

Bei uns im Bezirk lilienfeld ist's total extrem wenn man von einen angehalten wird und sich  auf eine Diskussion einlässt bekommt man antworten wie: Ich gehe auch nicht bei dir Baden. Oder geh durchs Haus, oder aufs wc


----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2014)

Bei uns gibts einen einzigen der es duldet, einige wenige die einem erklären, dass sie das aus Haftungsgründen nicht erlauben können - die meisten drohen aber ziemlich offen und heftig (würde man das aufnehmen, wären teilw. einige strafrechtlich relevante Tatbestände erfüllt).


----------



## payne (25. Februar 2014)

Das Beste ist einfach weiter Fahren und Lachen über diese Kasperln.


----------



## Hiasi87 (25. Februar 2014)

Bei uns Lassens die Einheimischen paar biker halbwegs in Ruhe wen sie alleine fahren. Ist aber das 11 Gebot besser anzuwenden


----------



## dukester155 (25. Februar 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Das Beste ist einfach weiter Fahren und Lachen über diese Kasperln.



Habe schon erlebt, dass einer dieser Kasperl einen befreundeten Mountainbiker fotografiert hat und die Polizei in den umliegenden Fahrradläden mit seinem Foto Nachforschungen angestellt hat. Ein Angestellter erkannte ihn am Foto und kurz darauf bekam er Besuch..

In manchen Gegenden habe ich seitdem Angst, selbst Opfer dieser Stasimethoden zu werden. Im Winter fährt man mit Halstuch, aber für den Sommer habe ich noch kein Mittel gefunden.


----------



## Hiasi87 (25. Februar 2014)

http://www.martinballuch.com/jager-will-detektive-auf-tierschutzvereine-ansetzen/ ist auch derjenige der die 4 verklagt hat


----------



## rosterberg73 (25. Februar 2014)

@ pedax Wie sieht es denn in SB - Hinterglemm aus? Laut Werbung im Internet soll es da ja genug geben.
Gut, als Tourist fahre ich die ein, zwei Mal da und bin dann wieder weg. Aber auf Dauer wird es immer bei den gleichen Trails wohl doch langweilig. Beneiden tue ich Euch nicht bei so einer Situation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (25. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Habe schon erlebt, dass einer dieser Kasperl einen befreundeten Mountainbiker fotografiert hat und die Polizei in den umliegenden Fahrradläden mit seinem Foto Nachforschungen angestellt hat. Ein Angestellter erkannte ihn am Foto und kurz darauf bekam er Besuch..
> 
> In manchen Gegenden habe ich seitdem Angst, selbst Opfer dieser Stasimethoden zu werden. Im Winter fährt man mit Halstuch, aber für den Sommer habe ich noch kein Mittel gefunden.



alter verwalter.. da fällt einem ja gar nichts mehr zu ein


----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2014)

@rosterberg73 In Saalbach-Hinterglemm gibt es ein paar mehr Singletrails (auch legale), wenn ich keinen vergessen habe sind es 8 offizielle Singletrails + noch die Lines die direkt zum Bikepark gehören. In Saalbach ist auch sehr viel mehr für den Durchschnittsbiker fahrbar, während in Leogang alles auf DH ausgerichtet und der Schwierigkeitsgrad dementsprechend ist. Außerhalb der legalen Strecken ist man auch in Saalbach-Hinterglemm nicht immer gern gesehen (auch wenn es sehr viele Wanderwege gibt auf denen Biken erlaubt ist) wird aber auch auf den anderen Trails häufiger geduldet als in den umliegend Orten. Ganz schlecht sieht es für Biker in Zell am See aus. In Saalfelden gibt es eigentlich auch fast nur Forstraßen - die wenigen (illegalen) Singletrails sind teilw. so stark befahren, dass es immer mal wieder zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## PowderGott (25. Februar 2014)

Hier mitmachen und Petition unterzeichnen für die 
*Straffreiheit für die Mountainbiker am Muckenkogel*

https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...eiheit_fuer_die_Mountainbiker_am_Muckenkogel/


----------



## dukester155 (25. Februar 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> alter verwalter.. da fällt einem ja gar nichts mehr zu ein



Habe auch schon gehört, dass Fahrzeuge mit verräterischen Radträgern in der Nähe von beliebten Bikegebieten von Jägern fotografiert und die Daten an die Polizei weitergegeben werden. Nach den Erlebnissen meines Freundes glaube ich das auch.

Seitdem habe ich mir ein paar Regeln zurechtgelegt.

- nicht anhalten
- nicht diskutieren
- KFZ nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe abstellen
- Bikegebiet häufig wechseln


----------



## payne (25. Februar 2014)

Das Umdenken hat in den vom Schitourismus betroffenen Regionen im Westen Österreichs bereits eingesetzt.
Ich habe in den letzten beiden Jahren meinen Sommerurlaub in Salzburg und Tirol verbracht und dort positiv überrascht feststellen müssen, dass es auch anders geht.
Dort ist das Befahren von Forstwegen der Bundesforste auf eigene Gefahr hin erlaubt.
Es gibt ein umfangreiches MTB-Radwegenetz auf das in den Tourismusbüros offensiv hingewiesen wird.

Die Folge ist, dass eine große Anzahl der Sommertouristen dieser Region, die aus Deutschland und Holland mit eigenem Bike auf dem Dach des Autos anreisen, um in ihrem Urlaub die Landschaft per Pedes erkunden zu wollen.
Man ist dort als zivilisierter MTBer willkommen und wird auch schon als Wirtschaftsquelle gesehen. 

Im Osten Österreichs gibt es da noch sehr viel Aufholbedarf.


----------



## payne (25. Februar 2014)

Wir alle sollten den Bürgermeister ein Mail senden dass wir den Muckenkogel und Lilienfeld in Zukunft meiden werde und unser Geld wo anderes ausgeben.

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (25. Februar 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Dort ist das Befahren von Forstwegen der Bundesforste auf eigene Gefahr hin erlaubt.
> Es gibt ein umfangreiches MTB-Radwegenetz auf das in den Tourismusbüros offensiv hingewiesen wird.


Mountainbiken ist leider noch immer nur auf ausgewählten Forstwegen der Bundesforste erlaubt und außerdem handelt es sich dabei (fast) ausschließlich um breite Forstraßen - wer zur Abfahrt einen Singletrail sucht, dem bleibt meist nichts anderes übrig als gegen geltende Gesetze zu verstoßen.
Für DH-Biker gibt es mittlerweile eine recht gute Infrastruktur, wer aber weniger als 160mm Federweg am Bike hat, selbst den Berg hochtreten möchte und zur Abfahrt Singletrails bevorzugt ist auch im Westen Österreichs noch vielen ein Dorn im Auge. Mountainbiker sind meist nur so lange willkommen, wie sie Liftkarten kaufen und die DH (bzw. Freeride) Strecken in den Bikeparks benutzen.


----------



## dukester155 (26. Februar 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Man ist dort als zivilisierter MTBer willkommen und wird auch schon als Wirtschaftsquelle gesehen.
> 
> Im Osten Österreichs gibt es da noch sehr viel Aufholbedarf.



Die Aborigines im Osten sehen denke ich den kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen Bikegebieten und Tourismus gar nicht. Dort ist das Feindbild vom unzivilisierten Mountainbiker als Jägerschreck nach wie vor vorherrschend. Sieht man auch an den halbherzig angelegten offiziellen MTB Strecken, die es vereinzelt gibt. Das sind kleinere Runden mit überwiegend Asphaltanteil und da und dort ein paar kleinen unbefestigten Abschnitten. Das Hauptproblem sind aber nicht nur die Jäger, auch Gemeindevorsteher von vorvorgestern und das gesetzliche Regelwerk, das eindeutig gegen solche Vorhaben ausgelegt ist. Außerdem gibt's im Osten eine penetrante Verbotstafelmentalität, am liebsten würden sie alles mit ihren Täfelchen zupflastern.


----------



## rosterberg73 (26. Februar 2014)

Auf der einen Seite kann ich es auch verstehen, da die Alpen ein sehr sensibles ökologisches Gebiet darstellen. Der Ski - Tourismus hat in den letzten Jahren ja schon genug Schaden angerichtet. Auf der anderen Seite fahren ich auch sehr gerne Singletrails. Aber hier wird anscheinend mit zweierlei Maß gemessen: Wenn man als Beispiel im Sommer keine Liftkarte sondern eine Singletrailkarte kaufen müsste, dann sähe diese Situation schon anders aus und die Biker wären willkommen. Wenn das Geld dann auch Naturprojekten zugute kommen würde, dann wäre ich auch gerne bereit das zu zahlen. Ich habe in Österreich auch schon Wanderwege gesehen die aussahen, als wenn eine Kolonne Panzer darübergefahren wäre. Und das waren definitiv nur Wanderer (keine Reifenspuren, o. ä.), da sowohl der Berg, als auch der Weg für Biker uninteressant waren. Es handelte sich um einen Verbindungsweg zwischen Bergstation und einer bewirtschafteten Hütte. 

Man darf natürlich auch nicht vergessen (rein zahlenmäßig betrachtet) wieviel tausende Menschen jedes Jahr im Winter in die Alpen zum Skifahren pilgern. Das sind dann gern gesehene Gäste. Liftkarte / Tagsüber auf der Hütte Essen / Abends im Restaurant bringt halt alles Geld. Die Biker im Sommer sind da eher Selbstversorger, die weniger Geld da lassen. Also nicht gut für die Kommunen.

Auch ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die mehrere Wochen im Jahr in Österreich verbringen. Zwar allerdings mehr zum Klettern und Hochtouren gehen, aber meine Bikes waren auch oft genug mit. Aber ich versuche immer, nachhaltig unterwegs zu sein. Und dazu gehört nicht nur die Nachhaltigkeit zum Schutz der Natur, sondern auch das Verhalten, dass die dort heimischen Biker durch mein persönliches Verhalten keine Nachteile haben. Auch wenn für mich die eine oder andere Tour weniger interessant ausfällt.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Februar 2014)

Bei den Kommentaren des Obersturmbandführers geht einem ja das Messer auf..Wahnsinn..


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Februar 2014)

Und ich dachte schon, der Irrsinn tobt nur in Baden-Württemberg. 
Da stellt man sein Navi auf "Autobahnen meiden" ein und fährt lieber gleich weiter nach Südtirol und gibt sein Geld auf Hütte und im Hotel lieber dort aus. Ich hab dieses schwachsinnige Verhalten  von Behörden, Uniform- und Würdenträgern und wichtigtuerischen Verbandsmeiern (und dem einen oder anderen lokalen Fortschrittsverweigerer) in D und A inzwischen so was von satt, daß ich inzwischen auch typisch deutsch und grundsätzlich reagiere und mein Geld nur noch dort lasse, wo ich willkommen bin. Den österreichischen Bikern kann ich nur dauerhaft warme Winter ohne Schnee wünschen und ansonsten Geduld (die Nur-Wanderer sterben ja wohl langsam aus und werden so langsam von Bikern+Auchwanderern abgelöst). Bis dahin fände ich die Einführung einer Art Single-Trail-Region-Tageskarte gar nicht so doof - solange man was dafür geboten bekommt (große Trailauswahl, Flow-Trails o.ä.).
Wünsche Euch in A viel Glück.
Ein 60+ Biker aus Hamburg


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Februar 2014)

österreich halt.
ich wohne hier zwar, aber urlaub mach ich woanders.

meist wird man eh nicht erwischt.
aber in manchen gegenden musst als biker beinahe paramilitärische vorgangsweise wählen, tarnen, täuschen, decken....

wenn wir österreicher nicht sowas ähnliches wie deutsch sprechen würden, hätten wir eh keinen toursimus. denn welcher vernünftige mensch macht hier urlaub, wo alles verboten ist, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. und erlaubt ist hier nix, außer kohle abliefern.

zur aufheiterung, wers halt versteht , bin zu faul zum übersetzen:


----------



## payne (26. Februar 2014)

Ja genau so ist das wie im Video.


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Februar 2014)

nur der hund ist ein bissi steif .


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Februar 2014)

@zweiheimischer: Sauber! Wuiderer war gestern. Die Sauhund vo heit san die Biker. Und mir san stolz drauf - bei allem Respekt.
Das Video solltest Du mal im Thread "Änderungen des Betretungsrechts in BaWü einstellen zur Aufmunterung (weiß leider nicht, wie das technisch geht) der dortigen "Petitions-Aktivisten". Ich glaub, die brauchen das gerade.
Könnte glatt ne Hymne werden. 

Hummel, Hummel


----------



## payne (26. Februar 2014)

Hier ein Artikel wie viel Kranke in Niederösterreich herumlaufen das sind die selben die MTB fahrer Hassen.

Gezielte Giftattacken gegen Haustiere

http://www.oe24.at/oesterreich/chro...uaeler-vergiften-mehrere-Raubvoegel/109845116


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (26. Februar 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ...
> wenn wir österreicher nicht sowas ähnliches wie deutsch sprechen würden, hätten wir eh keinen toursimus. denn welcher vernünftige mensch macht hier urlaub, wo alles verboten ist, ...



Das ist auch der Grund warum ich seit vielen Jahren keinen Skiurlaub in Österreich mehr verbringe sondern nur noch in Graubünden in Regionen, in denen im Sommer Mountainbiker willkommen sind, dort verbringe ich dann auch noch im Sommer den MtB-Urlaub.
Somit profitiert die Region doppelt von Ihrem Verhalten. Und z.B. in Davos ist es für Jung und Alt ganz selbstverständlich erst mit Bike und Bahn hoch zufahren, dann weiter hoch zu strampeln und techn. Trials wieder runter zu fahren.


----------



## dukester155 (26. Februar 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund warum ich seit vielen Jahren keinen Skiurlaub in Österreich mehr verbringe



Genau das wollen die Jäger in Ostösterreich doch. Dann haben sie noch mehr Gebiet für sich allein. Denn der Tourismus ist denen ohnehin egal, bzw sogar ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2014)

Was zahlt man eigentlich als Jagdpacht pro ha in NÖ bei einem Revier wie z.B. das vom Dr. Gürtler?


----------



## pedax (26. Februar 2014)

@franzam Das schwenkt sehr stark und hängt unter anderem vom jagbaren Wild ab - bei reinem Rotwild und wenn sich keine Jagdhütte auf dem Gelände befindet beginnt das ab ca. 3-7 € je Jahr und Hektar, bei gut gelegenen Gebieten, verschiedenen Wildarten und einer Jagdhütte auf dem Gelände zahlt man auch mal um die 30-40 € je Jahr und Hektar (im Mittel meist um die 25 €). Aber selbst bei 40 € wären die 15 000 € die der Jäger hier fordert völlig überzogen, mit dem Betrag könnte er nämlich 375 Hektar für ein Jahr pachten.


----------



## rosterberg73 (27. Februar 2014)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist die starke Lobby der Jäger in Österreich. In anderen Gegenden hat der Tourismus (abgesehen vom Skitourismus in A) meistens die Zügel in der Hand. Wie schaffen es hier einige wenige ihren Willen derart durchzusetzen, so dass viele andere darunter leiden. Damit meine ich jetzt hier nicht die Biker, sondern diejenigen, die auch im Sommer, jenseits von Ski und Piste, vom Tourismus leben müssen. Denen werden ja förmlich die Gäste vergrault. 
Aber dafür kenne ich das österreichische Forstgesetz zu wenig, um mir hier eine gescheite Meinung bilden zu können.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2014)

Das ist eine geschichtliche Frage.
Die historische Entwicklung des Waldbetretungsrechts und die Einstellung der Menschen dazu unterscheiden sich daher in Österreich sehr deutlich vom Süden Deutschlands.


----------



## freigeist (27. Februar 2014)

Petition unterstützt(!)

das ganze spottet jeglichem .... 
jäger haben noch immer solchen massiven einfluss, das einem angst und bange wird.


----------



## pndrev (27. Februar 2014)

Das mit Saalbach ist auch interessant, ich hab mich schon gewundert, wieso die geführten Touren alle vornehmlich über Forstpisten abfahren. Dachte bisher, das liegt hauptsächlich an dem hohen Anteil von Hardtails oder fragwürdiger Fahrtechnik der Teilnehmer. Mal schauen, ob ich für dieses Jahr die "legalen" Trails finde.


----------



## pedax (27. Februar 2014)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist die starke Lobby der Jäger in Österreich.


leider wurden nach dem Ende der Monarchie in Österreich keine ausreichenden Maßnahmen ergriffen um den alten Adel um seine Besitztümer und seinen Einfluss zu bringen. Aus diesem Grund haben auch Personen die von ehemaligen Adeligen oder von alt eingesessenen reichen Familien abstammen heute noch eine sehr starke Lobby um nur ein paar ehemalige Adels-Familien zu nennen von denen jede einzelne meist tausende Hektar Fläche besitzt: Habsburg, Esterházy, Mayr-Melnhof-Saurau, Schwarzenberg, Liechtenstein, Mensdorff-Pouilly, ...
Viele dieser Familien sind auch heute noch in sehr hohen politischen Ämtern vertreten und dementsprechend ist es nur wenig verwunderlich, dass ein bedeutender Teil der staatlichen Jagdgebiete (ca. 10% der österreichischen Staatsfläche werden von den Österreichischen Bundesforsten verwaltet) ebenfalls an diese einflussreichen Familien oder deren Freunde verpachtet sind. Außerdem tauchen einige dieser Namen (wenig überraschend) immer mal wieder, wegen Lobbying-Vorwürfen die gerade so an den Grenzen der Legalität vorbeischrammen, in den Medien auf

Edit: oder einfach mal ganz frei nach Orwell "Alle sind gleich, nur einige sind gleicher."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (27. Februar 2014)

Stimmt. Dieser Filz aus Politikern, Beamten, Funktionären, Bänkern, Adeligen und Kirchenvertretern sagt in Ö wo es lang geht. Österreich ist auch nicht wahnsinnig groß. Die haben sich den Sandkasten zum Spielen unter sich aufgeteilt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> leider wurden nach dem Ende der Monarchie in Österreich keine ausreichenden Maßnahmen ergriffen um den alten Adel um seine Besitztümer und seinen Einfluss zu bringen.



die demokratie ist in österreich ja nicht als ende eines entwicklungsprozesses, der vom volk ausgegangen ist, eingeführt worden, sondern war bloß eine folge der niederlage im WW I. aufgrund der großen gebietsverluste und der befürchtung eines machtvakuums war die vorgangsweise im vergleich zu echten machtwechseln anderswo eher behutsam.

klassisches gegenbeispiel (auch in sachen biken) ist da F.

wenn die dort nur eine halbwegs akzeptable sprache hätten, die ich in meinem alter  auch noch erlernen könnte, also über den weg-frag und bierbestellmodus hinaus, ich würde in F um politisches asyl ansuchen. 

hmm. italienisch und spanisch kann ich ja, wär ja auch eine lösung. muss meine papiere zusammensuchen. vor allem in E ists wetter viel besser.
slowenien fällt schon mal weg, trotz der nähe und des sprachbonus, aber die wahnsinnigen beschließen vll wirklich ihr neues gesetz, das biken illegal macht.

oder doch französisch kurs?


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2014)

Behördenverfahren im Visier der KritikerNach der öffentlichen Debatte über die neue Forststraße auf den Untersberg und der heftigen Kritik des Alpenvereins an der Genehmigung des Projektes durch Naturschutz-Behörden des Landes, zeigte Grundbesitzer Max Mayr-Melnhof den Mountainbiker und Umwelt-Aktivisten Wolfgang Sonntagbauer wegen widerrechtlichen Befahrens der Forststraße an. 

Da Sonntagbauer weder die 200 Euro Anwaltskosten bezahlte noch eine schriftliche Unterlassungserklärung abgab, erhielt er von Mayr-Melnhof vor kurzem eine Unterlassungsklage mit Streitwert 10.000 Euro. Die Sache liegt nun bei Gericht. Damit solle wohl ein unbequemer Kritiker der Eingriffe ins Landschaftsschutzgebiet Untersberg mundtot gemacht werden, vermutet der frühere Grünpolitiker Christian Burtscher aus Grödig (Flachgau): 

"Es geht hier nicht um einen persönlichen Konflikt zwischen Sonntagbauer und Mayr-Melnhof sondern um die Art und Weise, wie hier der Rechtsstaat in Form der Bezirkshauptmannschaft Salzburg-Umgebung seine Verfahren abwickelt. Das ist nämlich aus meiner Sicht bisher undurchsichtig und sehr zu hinterfragen."
Mayr-Melnhof verteidigt sichSeit Wochen läuft dieser Streit nun schon. Hauptvorwurf der Kritiker sind die Breite der Forststraße und die weithin sichtbaren Auswirkungen in der Landschaft. Dazu kommen in diesen Reihen noch massive Zweifel an Qualität und Transparenz der behördlichen Genehmigungsverfahren.

Grundbesitzer Mayr-Melnhof wehrt sich gegen die Vorwürfe mit dem Hinweis, die neue Forststraße sei wichtig, und in dem geologisch schwierigen Gelände habe nur auf diese Art gebaut werden können. Die gigantischen Windwürfe auf den Nordflanken des Untersbergers - entstanden durch den Orkan "Kyrill" - seien rasch aufzuarbeiten, um die Region vor einer massiven Borkenkäferplage zu bewahren. Das gehe nur mit Straßentransport des Schadholzes, weil mit Materialseilbahnen nur ein Bruchteil des Geländes erreichbar sei.

Bei einem Gespräch mit ORF-Redakteur Gerald Lehner machte Max Mayr-Melnhof aus einer Verbitterung kein Geheimnis und betonte, eine einvernehmliche Lösung mit dem Mountainbiker Wolfgang Sonntagbauer sei wohl unwahrscheinlich: "Er befuhr die Straße schon mehrfach ohne Erlaubnis."

Mayr-Melnhof sieht sich zudem in seiner Verantwortung für den geschädigten Bergwald unfair behandelt und will seine rechtlichen Schritte fortsetzen: "Ich stelle seit Jahren große Flächen des Untersberges der Öffentlichkeit für Erholungszwecke zur Verfügung. Das wird auch weiter so bleiben. Dazu gehören auch ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Strecken, aber nicht dieser Forstweg." Ob der Rechtsstreit mit Sonntagbauer seinem Image als sozial engagierter Unternehmer schade oder nicht, sei für ihn kein Thema. Mayr-Melnhof stellt immer wieder Brennholz für Bedürftige zur Verfügung.


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2014)

_*Experten gegen freie Fahrt für Mountainbiker*
Steirische Forstexperten sind gegen die Öffnung aller Forstwege für Mountainbiker. Eine neue Bürgerinitiative hatte das zuletzt gefordert. Das Befahren der derzeit freigegebenen Forstwege sei ausreichend, so die Forstexperten.

*Blick über die Grenzen*
In Österreich gibt es mehr als 300.000 Kilometer Forststraßen, davon dürfen 23.000 Kilometer auch mit Mountainbikes befahren werden. Nachdem der Mountainbike-Sport boomt, will die Bürgerinitiative, dass alle Forstwege auch für Mountainbiker freigegeben werden. Das sei etwa in den Nachbarländern Deutschland und Slowenien möglich.

*Freifahrt gegen Entschädigung*
Derzeit ist das Befahren der Forstwege nur dann erlaubt, wenn Verträge, die auch mit einer finanziellen Entschädigung verbunden sind, mit den Grundeigentümern abgeschlossen wurden.

*638 Stunden Radfahren in der Steiermark* 
In der Steiermark gibt es etwa 50.000 Kilometer Forststraßen. Der Forderung der Bürgerinitiative kann man hier nichts abgewinnen.

"Es gibt eine Statistik die beweist, dass wir in der Steiermark rund 10.000 Kilometer Radrouten haben. Wollte man all diese Routen befahren, müsste man etwa 638 Stunden investieren. Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein", so der Forstdirektor der Steirischen Landwirtschaftskammer, Stefan Zwettler.


*Forstbesitzer fühlen sich oft "gepflanzt"*
Man dürfe auch nicht vergessen, dass Forststraßen nicht ganz ungefährliche Arbeitsplätze seien, so Zwettler Dieser Meinung schließen sich auch große steirische Forstbesitzer, wie das Stift Admont oder Mayr-Melnhof an.

In der Forstverwaltung Mayr-Melnhof weist man darauf hin, dass der gute Willen von Grundeigentümern oft durch das Verhalten der Mountainbiker torpediert werde.

*Auch Jäger gegen Totalöffnung der Straßen*
Keine Freude mit der Forderung nach einer Totalöffnung der Forststraßen haben auch die steirischen Jäger. Landesjägermeister Heinz Gach hält eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für nicht zielführend.

"Mit Berücksichtigung des freien Willens des Eigentümers, unter Einhaltung wildökologischer Aspekte und gegen entsprechende finanzielle Abgeltung kann man Verträge schließen und gewisse Routen für Mountainbiker freigeben, aber tages- und jahreszeitlich beschränkt", so Gach. Man müsse die Bedürfnisse der Wildtiere berücksichtigen._


----------



## bern (27. Februar 2014)

payne schrieb:


> ...Ich stelle seit Jahren große Flächen des Untersberges der Öffentlichkeit für Erholungszwecke zur Verfügung....



reicht ein hofknix oder sollen wir ihm die füsse küssen?


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2014)

heisst ja nicht umsonst: steiermark - urlaub bei feinden 


zum stierwaschenden MM: füße küssen ist wohl das mindeste, was für diese großzügigkeit gegenüber seinen (vermeintlichen) untertanen angebracht ist.

ich friss jedenfalls keine sachertorte (muckenkogeljaga ist sacher-spross) mehr und kauf nur mehr ukrainische pellets (in ö hat MM 80% marktanteil oder so?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (27. Februar 2014)

payne schrieb:


> _*638 Stunden Radfahren in der Steiermark*
> In der Steiermark gibt es etwa 50.000 Kilometer Forststraßen. Der Forderung der Bürgerinitiative kann man hier nichts abgewinnen.
> 
> "Es gibt eine Statistik die beweist, dass wir in der Steiermark rund 10.000 Kilometer Radrouten haben. Wollte man all diese Routen befahren, müsste man etwa 638 Stunden investieren. Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein", so der Forstdirektor der Steirischen Landwirtschaftskammer_



Solche Statistiken sind ja mal geil. Jeder Mountainbiker wird begeistert sein zu hören, dass er sich in der Steiermark auf 10.000 Asphaltkilometern sein Profil platt fahren darf. Das ist fast so toll wie Bergsteigen in Holland.




payne schrieb:


> _*Auch Jäger gegen Totalöffnung der Straßen*
> Keine Freude mit der Forderung nach einer Totalöffnung der Forststraßen haben auch die steirischen Jäger. Landesjägermeister Heinz Gach hält eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für nicht zielführend.
> 
> "Mit Berücksichtigung des freien Willens des Eigentümers, unter Einhaltung wildökologischer Aspekte und gegen entsprechende finanzielle Abgeltung kann man Verträge schließen und gewisse Routen für Mountainbiker freigeben, aber tages- und jahreszeitlich beschränkt", so Gach. Man müsse die Bedürfnisse der Wildtiere berücksichtigen._



Entweder man schafft einfache Regeln, oder die gegenseitigen Anfeindungen haben nie ein Ende. Das Problem ist, dass man als Mountainbiker in Österreich regelrecht kriminalisiert wird. Es gibt nur entweder oder. Entweder man lässt es, oder man ist illegal unterwegs und macht sich strafbar.

Mountainbike-Urlaub bei Feinden, was sehr teuer werden kann, oder lieber doch gleich in die Karibik? Da ist man sein Geld auch los, aber wesentlich stressfreier..


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2014)

Hier wieder News zum schämen.

Sbg: Kinder entdeckten zahlreiche Tierkadaver - Haustiere als Köder? - Österreich - krone.at


----------



## dukester155 (27. Februar 2014)

Friedhof der Kuscheltiere gleich neben dem Hochstand.. gruseliger Typ 

Aber wozu auch Köder kaufen, wenn der überall kostenlos herumläuft oder fliegt?


----------



## pedax (27. Februar 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> die demokratie ist in österreich ja nicht als ende eines entwicklungsprozesses, der vom volk ausgegangen ist, eingeführt worden, sondern war bloß eine folge der niederlage im WW I. aufgrund der großen gebietsverluste und der befürchtung eines machtvakuums war die vorgangsweise im vergleich zu echten machtwechseln anderswo eher behutsam.


oder in Österreich eine Revolution anstoßen, das wird in letzter Zeit immer schlimmer, ich frage mich echt wie lange die Leute noch dabei zuschauen (gibt derzeit wirklich viele Dinge die mich fürchterlich aufregen)


----------



## rosterberg73 (27. Februar 2014)

Ihr seid in Ö ja wirklich nicht zu beneiden! Ich bin zwar sehr oft in Tirol, aber dass es so weit schon ist das wusste ich nicht


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> oder in Österreich eine Revolution anstoßen, das wird in letzter Zeit immer schlimmer, ich frage mich echt wie lange die Leute noch dabei zuschauen (gibt derzeit wirklich viele Dinge die mich fürchterlich aufregen)



Es ist hoffnungslos die Dummheit der Menschen ist nicht mehr zu überbieten Österreich,Heute und Krone sind die geistige Macht in diesen Land.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2014)

Kleiner historischer Vergleich:

Historische Entwicklung in Österreich:

In Österreich wurde der „herrenlose“ Wald dem Volk einerseits durch den industriellen Holzbedarf ab dem 18. Jahrhundert und andererseits durch die feudale Jagdpassion ab dem 19. Jahrhundert genommen. Das Reichsforstgesetz von 1852 definierte das Betreten des Waldes abseits öffentlicher Wege, sowie das Sammeln von Beeren, Pilzen und Klaubholz etc., als Waldfrevel und stellte es unter Strafe. Das Forstpersonal war sogar verpflichtet, die Menschen aus dem Wald zu weisen. Dieses Gesetz war bis zu seiner Reform 1975 (!) gültig. Dazu kamen Landesjagdgesetze 1874-1878, die mittels Schonzeiten und Wildhege für die Jagd eine Wildstandsexplosion ermöglichten (Zunahme von Rot- und Rehwild in den letzten 100 Jahren um mehr als das 20-fache), weshalb die feudalen Jagdherren keine „Störer“ mehr im Wald dulden wollten. Trotz aufkommendem Tourismus im 19. Jahrhundert war die Priorität klar: zuerst die Jagd, dann die Holzwirtschaft und ganz zuletzt die Erholung in der Natur durch das Volk. Auf Basis dieser Gesetze und Praktiken wurden die Wanderer bis 1975 von JägerInnen aus den Wäldern getrieben, Schutzhütten in den Alpen für die Jagdzeit gesperrt, Wege entmarkiert, Wanderführer beschlagnahmt, ganze Täler zum Privatjagdgebiet deklariert und kritische Zeitungen konfisziert.

Deutschland:
Ein Recht zum Betreten des Waldes durch die Allgemeinheit wurde
erstmals in einem Gesetz zur Erhaltung des Baumbestandes und Freigabe
von Uferwegen im Interesse der Volksgesundheit aufgenommen,
das 1922 in Preußen erlassen wurde, aber nur im Bereich der Stadt
Berlin und im Gebiet des Ruhrkohlensiedlungsverbandes Bedeutung
erlangte. Bayern verankerte ein Betretungsrecht in seiner Verfassung
von 1949. Allerdings war das Betreten fremden Waldes vielfach schon seit
langem - besonders im südlichen Teil von Deutschland - als Gewohnheitsrecht
ausgeübt und von allen Waldbesitzkategorien toleriert worden. In Bayern haben
die Eigentümer aller Waldeigentumskategorien zumindest seit dem 19. Jahrhundert
darauf verzichtet, die Bevölkerung vom Betreten des Waldes auszuschließen.

Mit der rasch ansteigenden Nutzung des Waldes als Erholungsraum
seit 1950 wurden in die meisten der seit 1960 erlassenen Forst- oder
Naturschutzgesetze der deutschen Länder Bestimmungen über
das Betreten fremden Waldes aufgenommen. Diese Entwicklung fand
mit dem Erlaß eines Waldgesetzes des Bundes 1975 ihren vorläufigen
Abschluß. Nach diesem Gesetz ist jedem das Betreten des Waldes,
unabhängig in wessen Besitz er sich befindet, auf Wegen und
im Bestand gestattet.


----------



## pedax (27. Februar 2014)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Ihr seid in Ö ja wirklich nicht zu beneiden! Ich bin zwar sehr oft in Tirol, aber dass es so weit schon ist das wusste ich nicht


Ach, das sind noch die harmloseren Dinge, in Österreich fahren wir jetzt auf einem Autobahnabschnitt permanent mit Tempo 80 und eine Gruppierung mit ca. 35 000 Unterstützern in einer Stadt mit weniger als 100 000 Wahlberechtigten wird einfach ignoriert und als einige wenige Querulanten bezeichnet. Das größte Problem in der Politik in Österreich ist aber, dass wir weit weg sind von einer Demokratie - so steht z.B. die Regierung schon vor der Wahl fest weil schon vorab (fast) alle möglichen Koalitionspartner ausgeschlossen werden. Oder es gab es eine Ministerin die mit einem Lobbyisten verheiratet ist der während ihrer Amtszeit in ihrem Amt lobbyiert hat. In der Politik tauchen auch immer wieder die gleichen Namen auf - um in einer Partei aufzusteigen braucht man ein besonderes (idealerweise verwandtschaftliches) Naheverhältnis zu den aktuellen Spitzenpolitikern. 
Einige Lokalpolitiker wollten vor ein paar Jahren gegen illegale Zweitwohnsitze (in Ö gibt es aufgewiesene Zweitwohnsitzgebiete) vorgehen, damit das Wohnen für Einheimische wieder leistbar wird - das wurde aber ganz schnell von unseren netten Politikern in Wien abgedreht die selbst mehr oder minder legale Zweitwohnsitze in diesen Regionen haben. Die staatlichen Medien (z.B. öffentlich rechtlicher Rundfunk) kommen ihrem Informationsauftrag nicht nach sondern lassen ganz klar ihren politischen Standpunkt durchklingen. Es ist auch üblich sobald man an der Macht ist, einem nahe stehende Personen in öffentlichen Unternehmen in einflussreichen Positionen unterzubringen. Das ist alles anerkannt und wird bestenfalls zur Kenntnis genommen. 
Auch das Ausüben von subtilem Druck von einflussreichen Grundeigentümern gehören zur Tagesordnung (manch einer wäre geneigt das "Erpressung" zu nennen) - wenn z.B. der Sohn im Grünland ein Haus bauen möchte, so ist es nicht unüblich 

die Parkplätze bei wichtigen Wanderwegen mit Holz zu blockieren
wichtige Radwege die auf Grund der geographischen Lage teilw. über Privatgrundstücke führen einfach in eine eingezäunte Weide zu verwandeln
Forstraßen die als Zufahrt zu wichtigen Berghütten oder zu Baustellen in den Skigebieten benötigt werden, werden aus Sicherheitsgründen (z.B. wegen Holzfällungsarbeiten) gesperrt oder man beauftragt einen Geologen der eine akute Hangrutschungsgefähr bescheinigt
...
Dieses Theater geht teilw. sogar so weit, dass es anstatt einer durchgehenden Gondelbahn bis zum Gipfel, einfach 2 Bahnen gebaut wurden und man in der Mitte von einer Bahn zur nächsten gehen muss und der Grundstückseigentümer zwischen den beiden Gondelbahnen eine Skihütte baut. 

Mir ist auch ein Fall bekannt bei dem der Grundstückseigentümer Mountainbiker angezeigt hat, aber sein Sohn mit seinen Freunden täglich mit den Motocross-Maschinen durch den Wald gefahren ist. Wenn man in Ö genügend Grund oder Geld hat ist mehr sehr viel gleicher als der Rest.



payne schrieb:


> Es ist hoffnungslos die Dummheit der Menschen ist nicht mehr zu überbieten Österreich,Heute und Krone sind die geistige Macht in diesen Land.


Leider wahr ...


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2014)

Ich kann es nicht glauben es gibt normale Menschen in diesen Land ich muss  vor Glück du bist sicher nicht aus Wien


----------



## pedax (27. Februar 2014)

Nein, ich bin nicht aus Wien sondern aus dem wunderschönen Pinzgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosterberg73 (28. Februar 2014)

Naja, für dieses Jahr habe ich mal zwei Mal Bikeurlaub in Östereich geplant:
Im Juli für eine Woche ins Ötztal und im August / September Loferer und Leoganger Steinberge für drei Wochen (erst zwei Wochen Klettern und dann eine Wochen Biken in Leogang und Saalbach). Ich bin mal gespannt wie das biken wird. Wie schon gesagt: Die Bikes hatten wir bisher immer dabei, aber immer nur als Fortbewegungsmittel um nicht immer das Auto anwerfen zu müssen.

Ich hoffe, ich komme jeweils mit guten Eindrücken zurück. Aber eines kann ich sagen: Die Österreicher, die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, gehörten dann wohl zu den guten Österreichern. Zu denen haben wir ein super Verhältnis, das auch über den Urlaub hinaus geht. Und dann freue ich mich jedesmal wieder auf Tirol ;-)!


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Februar 2014)

@Sun on Tour : richtig, genau so ist es.

das schlimme an der sache ist, dass sich diese verhältnisse nicht wirklich auslaufen mit der zeit. nein. im gegenteil: ganze talschaften, teilweise in ehemals kirchlichem, privaten oder staatlichen besitz werden von gesellschaften aufgekauft, deren berufsjäger dann in einem akt an übereifer "ihr" territorium mit quasi-"waffengewalt" (sic! die sind ja bewaffnet!) verteidigen.

ich könnte einige wanderwege aufzählen, die es nimmer gibt, ein spezialbeispiel wär ein von einem ex-tennisstar gekaufter weinberg, und und und.

weiters, wegen dem angesprochenen problem der zufahrt zu wandergebieten/schitourengebieten: wie in einem anderen forum schon erklärt, sind viele gemeindestraßen in mittlerweile entvölkerte täler (ich spreche hier vom gebiet östlich einer linie salzburg - villach) reine straßenstummel, also umfasst das öffentliche gut laut kataster nur die straße, keine wendemöglichkeit, keinen parkplatz. alles daneben ist privatgrund. wenns den herrschaften zuviel wird an waldbesuchern, werden halt "liebesbriefe" (besitzstörungsklagen bzw deren androhungen zu anfangs ca. € 300) verteilt. wobei man hier fairerweise anmerken muss, dass es in einigen tälern schon ausuferndes parkverhalten an schönene wochenenden gibt, die oft eine zufahrt der eigentümer verhindern. die meist bitterarmen gemeinden können sich aber eine pakrraumlösung nicht leisten (pacht) bzw stehen unter großem druck der großgrundbesitzer, welche eine ihrer wenigen einnahmequellen (kommunalsteuer, grundsteuer, abgaben auf große objekte) darstellen. der typische tagestourist aus den nahem ballungsräumen oder gar der einheimische bringt ja nix, und fremdenverkehr gibts keinen, weil die gegend ja nicht ganz so attraktiv ist wie in west-ö und zudem für den klassischen deutschen oder holländischen urlauber schon abseits vom schuss liegt. aus diesen und den oben vom vorzitierten user erwähneten gründen hat sich im östlichen alpenraum eine komplett andere struktur und gepfflogenheit entwickelt wie im westen.

dennoch, ich bin gerne hier unterwegs, nicht nur weil ich hier daheim bin, sondern weil es auch eine kehrseite, und zwar die gute seite der medaille, gibt: hier hat man seine ruhe, bis auf brutale waldwirtschaft gibts keine eingriffe in die natur, kaum aufstiegshilfen, keine alpendisneys mit zu hotelkomplexen aufgeblasenen almhütten, keine mc donalds figuren im wald, keine riesenparkplätze so groß wie ortschaften. insgesamt ist die gegend doch ursprünglicher geblieben. aber das ist auch das einzig gute an der situation.

und die paar biker, die sich auf ein doch großes, in vielen bereichen dünnst besiedeltes gebiet verteilen, von denen eh nur ein promillsatz sich auf die hier eher ruppigen und ungepflegten trails trauen, werden weder in das ökologische gleichgewicht störend eingreifen, noch den ertrag der holzernte beeinflussen und bestenfalls randlich in der nähe von ballungszentren ein klein wenig die ausübung der jagd stören. doch das haben die grünröcke und die giebelkreuzmafia nicht kapiert bzw wollen sie partout nicht einsehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Februar 2014)

Schlimm ist auch, dass sich die Einstellung Eurer Jäger auch noch exportieren lässt.
Aus`m Allgäu:
Aktion „Respektiere deine Grenzen“ im Oberallgäu


> Im österreichischen Vorarlberg sind deshalb die Jäger aktiv geworden: Sie haben die Aktion „Respektiere deine Grenzen“ erfunden ...


http://gemeinde.blaichach.de/media/pdf/buerger/07_2013.pdf Seite 8


> *Wegsperrung für Mountainbiker am Mittag*
> Am Mittag sind ab sofort zwei Wanderwege für „Mountainbikerund Downhiller“ gesperrt.
> Der Weg übers „Grätle“ wird sehr gerne als Wanderweg genutzt und eignet sich nicht zur
> Befahrung mit Mountainbikes. Durch die Bikenutzung entstehen vielfach erhebliche Unfallgefahren
> ...


Wenigstens kann man sich in Bayern gegen solche Wegsperrungen wehren.


----------



## pedax (28. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Respektiere deine Grenze"


die Aktion gibt es in Österreich schon seit vielen Jahren, aber ich kenne sie eigentlich nur im Winter, wo sie verwendet wird um Varianten- und Tourenskifahrer vom befahren der Jungwälder abzuhalten - und in diesem Zusammenhang macht sie meiner Meinung auch Sinn, weil ein Skifahrer der mitten durch einen Jungwald fährt auch tatsächlich Schäden anrichtet. Beim Mountainbiken hält sich mein Verständnis dafür sehr in Grenzen, weil wir Mountainbiker in der Regel ja auf bereits bestehenden Wanderwegen unterwegs sind, welchen Schaden die Jungbäume dadurch nehmen sollten erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Tobias241 (28. Februar 2014)

wir brauchen bei uns in Rheinland-pfalz auch Unterstützung bitte helft uns :

https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...Downhill_Strecke_im_koblenzer_Stadtwald/?copy


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Februar 2014)

Es gäbe durchaus sinnvolle Anwendungsmöglichkeiten für so ein Projekt wie "Respektiere Deine Grenzen".
In Bayern ist das wichtigste Thema Tourengehen/Skibergsteigen allerdings bereits durch entsprechende Vereinbarungen "Skibergsteigen umweltfreundlich" zwischen dem Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt und dem DAV mehr oder weniger erschöpfend gelöst.

Daher ist "Respektiere Deine Grenzen" in Bayern vor allem dazu geeignet das Betretungsrecht im Sinne bestimmter Interessengruppen, ohne die erforderlichen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für Sperrungen erfüllen zu müssen, einzuschränken.


----------



## pedax (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt findet sich auch die Klagsschrift zu dem Vorfall am Muckenkogel online: http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/blog_download/57_653_klageschrift_muckenkogel.pdf

besonders unterhaltsam fand ich folgenden Absatz:


> Während ein trotziges Kind vielleicht die Zunge zeigt, hat die junge, aber eigentlich eher schon erwachsene Erstbeklagte, Mountainbiker 1 in Richtung des beeideten Forstorgans und der klagenden partei geschaut und offenbar erneut provozierend, das Obergewand hochgezogen und *ihren blanken Busen entblößt*; eine wirklich fragwürdige Unmutsäußerung einer junger Frau gegenüber der klagenden partei. Nach der Almmesse auf diese ungehörige Handlung angesprochen, hat die erstbeklagte partei, Mountanbiker 1, behauptet, sie habe sich nur umgezogen, wenngleich zu erwarten wäre, dass man sich hierzu allenfalls umdreht.



Man stelle sich mal vor wie schockiert diese alten Herren gewesen sein müssen, wenn sie dazu gezwungen wurden den blanken Busen einer jungen Frau anzusehen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass diese Herren stark genug und mental ausreichend gefestigt waren um einen derart skandalöse Anblick verarbeiten zu können.


----------



## payne (28. Februar 2014)

Danke das muss man einfach Lesen würde es nicht geschrieben stehen würde ich es nicht glauben


----------



## dickerbert (28. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich reißen sich die Besitzer der umliegenden Wälder nun darum, dass "Mountainbiker 1" auch mal in ihrem Wald fährt 

BTW: Ich sehe es übrigens ganz eindeutig als  Schlichtungsversuch (oder Bestechung?) und nicht als Provokation. Vielleicht macht das Modell ja Schule: "Zeig mir deine Hupen und du darfst in meinen Wald"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (28. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja echt  fett  
Neben dem äusserst  "erstaunlichen Vorfall"  enthält die Schrift ja noch weiteren starken Tobak, bei dem man eigentlich nicht weiß ob man heulen oder sich schieflachen soll

Da wird man als Biker gleich mal pauschal als  Steuerschmarotzer,  rücksichtsloser Verkehrsrowdie bis hin zum totalen Suffkopp betitelt,  der im Delirium unschuldige Rindviecher übern Haufen fährt..

Noch nicht ganz klar ist mir in dem Zusammenhang,  wer eigentlich letztendlich im Spittal gelandet ist  -  der "rasende Abfahrer" oder die arme Muh??  Naja, Juristendeutsch - bzw. Juristenösterreichisch ist halt nicht so mein Ding.

Vermute aber der Kläger wollte neben der o.g. Steuerverschwendung für Radwege einfach auch noch die Belastung der Sozialkassen durch MTB'ler anprangern.

Am Ende legt er den Richtern sehr zuvorkommend schon mal das Urteil zurecht.  Was meint er denn mit "bei sonstiger Exekution"  

Mal ehrlich - hat der das selbst verfasst?  Oder ist sowas ganz normal ?


----------



## Hiasi87 (28. Februar 2014)

Derjenige ist Anwalt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Februar 2014)

Also der Kläger ist schon ein ziemliches Unikum. Die Wiener werden wissen, was ich meine. 
Ernst nehmen sollte man den Mann nicht, aber er hat halt, so wie jeder Mensch, die Möglichkeit den Rechtsweg einzuschlagen und der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass ihm die Gerichte relativ stark in der Argumentation folgen, obwohl er ziemlich merkwürdige, längst überholte Ansichten vertritt. Sein Vorteil ist halt, dass er Jurist und Sachverständiger für Jagdwesen (ich zweifel an, dass er über den dazu nötigen Sachverstand verfügt) ist.
Dem Richter wird der Fall mehr oder weniger am A* vorbei gehen und dann kommen halt solche Entscheidungen wie die des OGH zu einer ähnlichen Sache raus. Sachlich absolut nicht fundiert, aber das kommt halt davon, wenn man reine Juristen zur Beurteilung von Fällen mit starkem Bezug ins Fachfremde beschäftigt. 
Jeder kann sich ausmalen, wie Richter dann erst in richtig komplexen Fällen aus dem, sagen wir mal, Lebensmittelrecht reagieren: Völlig Ahnungslos und den Sachverständigen völlig ausgeliefert.

Die absolute Perle ist ja diese Annahme des OGH, dass Mountainbike Fahren zwangsläufig zur Beunruhigung des Wildes führt. Woher auch immer diese Meinung kommt, aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht ist sie unhaltbar. 
Zum Glück wurde bisher nicht öffentlich, dass auch Jagdpächter aktive klagslegitimiert sind. Ich finde diese Entscheidung sehr bedenklich, auch für andere Bereiche und frage mich so langsam, ob das nicht auch eine Entscheidung gegen den Eigentümer und das Eigentum an sich ist. Als Jagdverpächter würde ich mich jedenfalls in meinem Einfluss beschnitten fühlen. Wird man halt in Zukunft im Pachtvertrag festhalten müssen, dass der Jagdpächter auf sämtliche Ansprüche dieser Art verzichtet.

Das beste dran ist noch immer die Heuchelei des Verpächters (Stift). Die hätten es in der Hand, das Gebiet für Mountainbiker frei zu geben.


----------



## grdi (28. Februar 2014)

ja so is in Österreich. 
Leider ist Mountainbiken in Östereich nach wie vor illegal. Die paar MTB-Strecken die es abseits der touristischen Gegenden gibt sind sehr rar und darüber hinaus für die meisten uninteressant. Wer will schon auf Asphalt-und Schotterstrassen Mountainbiken. 
Verteilt deshalb weiter den Link der onlinepedition. Auch wenn es nur eine moralische Unterstützung für die 4 Betroffenen sein wird. Verlieren werden sie den Prozess mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Wir von upmove nehmen uns der Sache an.
Eines möchte ich jedoch in jedem Fall klarstellen. Gerade die Regionen Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm sind extrem gute Beispiele für touristische Bikeregionen. Die Region kann ich allen nur empfehlen. Bin selbst mehrmals pro Jahr dort und hatte noch nie Probleme. Im Gegenteil. Biker sind seit einigen Jahren herzlichst willkommen. Bei uns in Oberösterreich sieht es leider schon driester aus. Niederösterreich und Steiermark sind noch schlechter. Selbst dort wo Skigebiete sind, ist Mountainbiken nicht ohne regelmäßige Probleme möglich. Der Semmering ist beispielsweise ein Skigebiet und hat im Sommer einen Bikepark! Abseits davon ist es aber sehr problematisch. Aber vielleicht wird es dort jetzt anders, eine Urkainische Holding hat ja das Skigebiet samt Hotels gekauft.

Hier findet ihr mehr zum Thema Wegefreitheit oder besser nicht Wegefreitheit für MTB in Österreich.


----------



## El_presidente (28. Februar 2014)

Lieber Tyrolens!
Leider stimmt deine Vermutung dass andere Jagdpächter das nicht wissen nicht. 
Der erste Sieg von Gürtler wurde in den Jagdfachzeitungen groß gefeiert und auch in der Tiroler Jagdzeitung des Jägervbandes "Jagd in Tirol" als super Beispiel aufgezeigt wie man sich als Jagdpächter erfolgreich gegen unerwünschte Freizeitnutzer wehren kann.

Ich habe selber letzten Herbst von einem Jagdpächter in Telfs die gleiche Androhung auf eine Unterlassungsklage bekommen. Sollte ich noch mal in seinem Revier, Kochental bei Telfs fahren, dann reicht er gegen mich so eine Klage ein. 

Genauere Infos könnt ihr in diesem Forumsbeitrag lesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/open-trails-leider-nicht-in-tirol.659740/

Also verabschiedet euch lieber davon dass das nur am Muckenkogel so läuft. Diese Klage kann je nach Jagdgesetz zumindes in Tirol und Niederösterreich gemacht werden.


----------



## grdi (28. Februar 2014)

El_presidente schrieb:


> Lieber Tyrolens!
> Leider stimmt deine Vermutung dass andere Jagdpächter das nicht wissen nicht.
> Der erste Sieg von Gürtler wurde in den Jagdfachzeitungen groß gefeiert und auch in der Tiroler Jagdzeitung des Jägervbandes "Jagd in Tirol" als super Beispiel aufgezeigt wie man sich als Jagdpächter erfolgreich gegen unerwünschte Freizeitnutzer wehren kann.
> 
> ...


Ja leider gibt es dieses Problem flächendeckend. Auch bei uns im Kremstal gibt es einige Grundbesitzer die Übeltäter, sprich erholungssuchende Mountainbiker, per Privatdedektiv ausforschen lassen. Damit es dann gleich a bisserl teurer wrid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Februar 2014)

Wird wohl in jedem Land zum Zuge kommen, weil der OGH ja über das JagdG hinaus argumentiert hat.

Meine Annahme basierte darauf, dass ich niemanden kenne, der von einer solchen Klage schon mal betroffen bzw. Kläger gewesen wäre.

Im Grunde ist dann wohl die einzige Lösung, ohne Identität unterwegs zu sein. U-Boot im Wald. Nicht schön, aber zweckdienlich.


----------



## grdi (28. Februar 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist dann wohl die einzige Lösung, ohne Identität unterwegs zu sein. U-Boot im Wald. Nicht schön, aber zweckdienlich.



ja was aber bedeutet das du zu Hause nicht mehr biken kannst. denn irgend wann kennt dich selbst der blindeste Förster. Somit eigentlich auch keine Lösung


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Februar 2014)

Der Waldaufseher kennt mich, aber der ist ja quasi mein Arbeitnehmer. Aber in den Nachbarorten bin ich gänzlich unbekannt. Nehme ja auch ned am gesellschaftlichen Leben teil. Insofern...


----------



## pedax (28. Februar 2014)

grdi schrieb:


> Eines möchte ich jedoch in jedem Fall klarstellen. Gerade die Regionen Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm sind extrem gute Beispiele für touristische Bikeregionen. Die Region kann ich allen nur empfehlen. Bin selbst mehrmals pro Jahr dort und hatte noch nie Probleme. Im Gegenteil. Biker sind seit einigen Jahren herzlichst willkommen.


Nunja, die Regionen ist super auf DH und Freerider ausgerichtet, wenn man aber selbst den Berg rauf treten und sich Abseits der Massen bewegen möchte, dann gibt es kaum etwas außer ein paar Schotterstraßen. Außerdem ist insbesondere in Leogang der Schwierigkeitsgrad meist relativ hoch, was es vor allem weniger geübten Bikern schwierig macht, in Saalbach-Hinterglemm sieht es da schon wieder anders aus.
Außerhalb des Bikeparks könnte ich aber zumindest in Saalfelden und Leogang eine ganze Liste schreiben mit Strecken auf denen ich schon von Grundstücksbesitzern, Förstern oder Jägern aufgehalten wurde. Wobei man den meisten von Ihnen zugute halten muss, dass der Umgangston sehr freundlich war und allesamt auf die rechtliche Situation (Haftungsfrage) hinweisen. Ich kenne sogar einigen Grundeigentümern die von sich aus den Gemeinden und Tourismusverbänden angeboten haben ihre Wege für Mountainbiker zu öffnen, wenn der Tourismusverband eine Haftpflichtversicherung dafür abschließt, diese Anfragen wurden aber allesamt abgelehnt.


----------



## grdi (28. Februar 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> Nunja, die Regionen ist super auf DH und Freerider ausgerichtet, wenn man aber selbst den Berg rauf treten und sich Abseits der Massen bewegen möchte, dann gibt es kaum etwas außer ein paar Schotterstraßen. Außerdem ist insbesondere in Leogang der Schwierigkeitsgrad meist relativ hoch, was es vor allem weniger geübten Bikern schwierig macht, in Saalbach-Hinterglemm sieht es da schon wieder anders aus.
> Außerhalb des Bikeparks könnte ich aber zumindest in Saalfelden und Leogang eine ganze Liste schreiben mit Strecken auf denen ich schon von Grundstücksbesitzern, Förstern oder Jägern aufgehalten wurde. Wobei man den meisten von Ihnen zugute halten muss, dass der Umgangston sehr freundlich war und allesamt auf die rechtliche Situation (Haftungsfrage) hinweisen. Ich kenne sogar einigen Grundeigentümern die von sich aus den Gemeinden und Tourismusverbänden angeboten haben ihre Wege für Mountainbiker zu öffnen, wenn der Tourismusverband eine Haftpflichtversicherung dafür abschließt, diese Anfragen wurden aber allesamt abgelehnt.


Na, die Erfahrung habe ich jetzt nicht. Schotterstrassen interessieren mich nicht, fahre meist mit irgend einer Gondel rauf und dann meist nur auf Single Trails bergauf weiter und dann runter. Bikeparks und angelegte Strecken brauch ich auch nicht. kannst mall auf upmove im Tourenbereich Saalbach oder Leogang eingeben. Da findest einiges in den unterschiedlichsten Schwierigkeitsgraden.


----------



## pedax (28. Februar 2014)

grdi schrieb:


> kannst mall auf upmove im Tourenbereich Saalbach oder Leogang eingeben. Da findest einiges in den unterschiedlichsten Schwierigkeitsgraden.


Ich kenne die meisten Strecken - einige habe ich sogar selbst eingetragen, wohne nämlich in Leogang


----------



## grdi (28. Februar 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> Ich kenne die meisten Strecken - einige habe ich sogar selbst eingetragen, wohne nämlich in Leogang


ja dann muss ich wohl glauben dass es bei euch auch problemchen gibt. wie gesagt ich hatte bisher noch keine negativen erfahrungen. weder mit grundbesitzer, jäger und schon gar nicht mit Wandersleuten. Beneide euch um eure tolle Bikeregion die ich jeden nur empfehlen kann


----------



## pedax (28. Februar 2014)

grdi schrieb:


> Beneide euch um eure tolle Bikeregion die ich jeden nur empfehlen kann


Das was man mit den Liften erreichen kann (d.h. mehr oder weniger direkt mit dem Bikepark verbunden ist) ist auch wirklich toll, rundherum gibts leider noch sehr viel Verbesserungsbedarf - so wurde z.B. die in Saalfelden extra für die Mountainbike WM errichtete Cross-Country Strecke zu einem großen Teil wieder zurückgebaut und es ist nur ein sehr kleiner Teil übrig geblieben (Grund dafür waren die Bedenken von Anrainern: erhöhtes Verkehrsaufkommen, Gefährdung der Kinder durch Mountainbiker die anschließend zu schnell über die Straße abfahren würden, "Zerstörung" des Naherholungsgebiets, ...)


----------



## grdi (28. Februar 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> Das was man mit den Liften erreichen kann (d.h. mehr oder weniger direkt mit dem Bikepark verbunden ist) ist auch wirklich toll, rundherum gibts leider noch sehr viel Verbesserungsbedarf - so wurde z.B. die in Saalfelden extra für die Mountainbike WM errichtete Cross-Country Strecke zu einem großen Teil wieder zurückgebaut und es ist nur ein sehr kleiner Teil übrig geblieben (Grund dafür waren die Bedenken von Anrainern: erhöhtes Verkehrsaufkommen, Gefährdung der Kinder durch Mountainbiker die anschließend zu schnell über die Straße abfahren würden, "Zerstörung" des Naherholungsgebiets, ...)


ja das ist pervers, war bei der WM drinnen und hatte das vergnügen die strecke abzufahren. Das diese wieder zurückgebaut werden musste ist echt hart und Schade


----------



## pedax (28. Februar 2014)

Ja, das ist wirklich schade - die Strecke war toll und wenn schon mal Steuergeld für den Sport ausgegeben wird, es ist umso bedauerlicher wenn dadurch kein Mehrwert für die Bürger entsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (28. Februar 2014)

Im April werde ich eine Tour auf den Muckenkogel machen das ist sicher.


----------



## pedax (28. Februar 2014)

@payne machs am 1. April, dann kannst versuchen dich auf einen Aprilscherz rauszureden


----------



## payne (28. Februar 2014)

Gute Idee ich lass mich nicht vertreiben das ist Prinzipsache


----------



## payne (28. Februar 2014)

Geil wäre a gemeinsame Radltour aufn Kogel! 500-600 Biker die natürlich nicht vom Weg abkommen! aber ein Zeichensetzen!
Wenn es so weitergeht brauchen die Sportgschäftl keine MTB mehr verkaufen! 
Traurig dass immer ois nur depperter werden muas!


----------



## Schoasdromme (1. März 2014)

Des Video 
Super 
Und trifft sogar zua...


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. März 2014)

nochmal: so einen schriftsatz wie den von der klagenden partei sieht man als jurist eher selten  - weinerlich, beleidigt, ausschweifend ins irrelevante, unsachlich, einfach nur "heiteres bezirksgericht".

ich würd meinen angestellten raushauen, wenn der sowas verfasste. das kann ja mein avatar links draussen besser.

egal, irgendwann werden in ö die "onkel erwins" und die giebelkreuzmafia nimmer soviel einfluss haben. die zeit ist vll doch mit uns. immer mehr leute biken, und je mehr, desto höher ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass selbige auch einflussreiche kreise besetzen. zeit heilt alle wunden auch diese. also, liebe adelige, gmbh´s, ag´s und diverse ander neu- und altreiche, eure zeit läuft ab.


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. März 2014)

....................


----------



## grdi (1. März 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> nochmal: so einen schriftsatz wie den von der klagenden partei sieht man als jurist eher selten  - weinerlich, beleidigt, ausschweifend ins irrelevante, unsachlich, einfach nur "heiteres bezirksgericht".
> 
> ich würd meinen angestellten raushauen, wenn der sowas verfasste. das kann ja mein avatar links draussen besser.
> 
> egal, irgendwann werden in ö die "onkel erwins" und die giebelkreuzmafia nimmer soviel einfluss haben. die zeit ist vll doch mit uns. immer mehr leute biken, und je mehr, desto höher ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass selbige auch einflussreiche kreise besetzen. zeit heilt alle wunden auch diese. also, liebe adelige, gmbh´s, ag´s und diverse ander neu- und altreiche, eure zeit läuft ab.


----------



## payne (1. März 2014)

Hoffentlich nicht mehr lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2014)

Ihr habt in Österreich auch eine tendentiell merkwürdige Berichterstattung:

Wenn ein Radfahrer von einem Auto abgeschossen wird, schreibt man bei Euch: Mountainbiker kracht gegen Auto


----------



## payne (12. März 2014)

Hier bei uns ist es egal ob du als Fußgänger von einen Auto überfahren wirst oder mit den Fahrad aber wenn du in der Fußgängerzone oder im Wald fährst ist die Hölle los in Österreich


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. März 2014)

in ö bist als radfahrer (egal ob rr, mtb oder "normaler stadtradler") stets ein asozialer, der sich kein auto leisten kann.

also immer der depp.


----------



## dickerbert (12. März 2014)

Die Berichterstattung ist in Deutschland doch nicht besser: presserad.wordpress.com/


----------



## pndrev (12. März 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Die Berichterstattung ist in Deutschland doch nicht besser: presserad.wordpress.com/



Eine Webseite, die den Helm als "Unterwerfung vor dem Auto" tituliert und die Beweise fordert, dass ein Helm vor Kopfverletzungen geschützt hat (bei einem offensichtlich nicht trivialen Unfall) kann man nicht ernst nehmen, sorry.


----------



## payne (12. März 2014)

*Mariahilfer Straße: Mehr Kontrollen für Radfahrer?Ein All-Parteien-Treffen verlief überraschend konstruktiv. SPÖ fordert mehr Sicherheitsmaßnahmen.Mariahilfer Straße: Mehr Kontrollen für Radfahrer? - KURIER.at*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (12. März 2014)

Du meine Güte Veltliner! Was in Amsterdam, Kopenhagen und sogar in St. Pölten klaglos funktioniert, nämlich erlaubtes Radfahren in der Fussgängerzone, werden doch sicher die Wiener auf die Reihe bekommen, ich glaub ganz fest an die Intelligenz aller… 
Und weil sie es so "blümerant" schildern, sie haben sicher irgendwo werthaltige Zahlen bezüglich "gewalttätige Radfahrer" für ihre Angaben, nur keine falsche Scheu, nur her damit!


----------



## scylla (13. März 2014)

OMG, ich hab mir grad die geballte Ladung hier auf einmal durchgelesen.
Ohne Worte: 

Eins kann ich euch versichern: auch diesen Sommer gibt's keinen Urlaub in Österreich, weder mit dem Mtb noch sonstwie. Allerhöchstens werd ich mal kurz auf dem Weg in freundlichere Länder durchflitzen... aber ohne anzuhalten, nur auf mautfreien Straßen, und wenn's sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt noch nicht mal das.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. März 2014)

@scylla: +1
Radler in der Stadt/Fußgängerzone sind aber auch hierzulande ein Problem. Bestes Beispiel: Überlingen am Bodensee. Radeln in der Fußgängerzone natürlich nicht erlaubt, am Seeufer sowieso nicht, Fahrradständer gibt es im Innenstadtbereich so gut wie gar nicht. Und wehe Du sitzt am Ufer oder in der FuZo mal auf dem Rad, dann mußt Du befürchten vom gemeinen Mob gleich gevierteilt zu werden. 

Und für Österreich gilt: Augen zu und durch. Ohne Anhalten, versteht sich.


----------



## pedax (13. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Radler in der Stadt/Fußgängerzone sind aber auch hierzulande ein Problem.


Als ergänzende Erklärung sollte man hier vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass die von payne erwähnte Mariahilfer Straße (ein bekannte Einkaufsstraße in Wien) bis vor kurzem noch eine ganz normale Straße war und erst jetzt "verkehrsberuhigt" werden soll.

Weil wir grad schon dabei sind, ich war heute wirklich verwundert zu lesen, dass ein LKW einen Radfahrer getötet hat. Im Stile der letzten Tag, hätte man ja davon ausgehen müssen zu lesen, dass der Radfahrer den LKW schwer beschädigt hätte. (http://www.oe24.at/oesterreich/chronik/Bundesheer-Lkw-toetet-Radfahrer/135777231)


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2014)

... und immer schön brav sein:


> *Inwieweit können Spaziergeher, Wanderer, Mountainbiker zu einem guten Miteinander mit der Jägerschaft beitragen?
> SEPP EDER:* Indem sie sich so benehmen, wie es vorgeschrieben ist, denn das entspricht den Anforderungen des Wildes. Das heißt: nicht in Jungbestände gehen, dort Mountainbiken, wo es entsprechend ausgeschilderte Strecken gibt und nicht woanders. Zwei Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang kann man Forststraßen benützen und zwei Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang sollte man sie wieder verlassen, da soll das Wild ungestört äsen können. Im Winter sollte man auch Rücksicht nehmen auf Fütterungen – dort also nicht hingehen, und auch keine Schneeschuhwanderung bei Mondschein durch den Wald machen, denn das ist der Lebensraum des Wildes. Wir arbeiten hier sehr gut mit "Respektiere deine Grenzen" zusammen.


Quelle:http://www.meinbezirk.at/salzburg-stadt/chronik/wir-sind-die-vertreter-des-wildes-d867453.html


----------



## payne (13. März 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und immer schön brav sein:
> 
> Quelle:http://www.meinbezirk.at/salzburg-stadt/chronik/wir-sind-die-vertreter-des-wildes-d867453.html



Auf gut Deutsch man soll im Wald nicht Fahradfahren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2014)

Naja, in Baden-Württemberg spricht man das viel deutlicher aus:
http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Die-Natur-ist-nicht-Disney;art5612,2493804


> Doch der Ansatz, dem Wild damit eine Ruhepause zu geben, könnte aus seiner Sicht weiter gefasst werden: *Ein komplettes Verbot, den Wald zu betreten*, würde dafür sorgen, dass auch Mountainbiker und Spaziergänger das Wild nicht stören, und wäre ein "Ansatz, um Ernsthaftigkeit zu zeigen".


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2014)

Wie sieht man das in Bayern:


> Eine Jagdstörung durch Joggen? – Nicht der Rede wert, sagt Forststellenleiter Adolf Herr von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten in Hammelburg: „Joggen ist keine Störung, die das Jagen unmöglich macht.“ Wenn ein Jogger ankomme, würden die Tiere zwar erst einmal verschwinden. „Aber das Wild ist auch nicht dumm. Es merkt, wenn der Jogger weg ist, und kommt wieder.“ Generell sei die Frage, ob Joggen die Jagd störe, aber „vollkommen sekundär“, so Herr weiter. „*Es ist das gute Recht jedes Bürgers, sich zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit im Wald zu bewegen.*“


http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...die-das-Jagen-unmoeglich-macht;art768,6954596


----------



## scylla (13. März 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Naja, in Baden-Württemberg spricht man das viel deutlicher aus:
> http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/hechingen/Die-Natur-ist-nicht-Disney;art5612,2493804




auch eine absolute Perle ist der weinerliche Vorwurf, dass die armen Rehe verhungern müssen, wenn man sie nicht mehr füttern dürfe.

Naja, BW ist eben nicht weit von Österreich entfernt


----------



## payne (13. März 2014)

Der MTB fahrer bringt den Jäger kein Geld die sollen das Kind beim Namen nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (13. März 2014)

Ein komplettes Verbot, den Wald zu betreten, würde dafür sorgen, dass auch Mountainbiker und Spaziergänger das Wild nicht stören, und wäre ein "Ansatz, um Ernsthaftigkeit zu zeigen".


----------



## Magico80 (13. März 2014)

Ich finde (und da bin ich nicht allein), daß das System der Jagd in Deutschland nicht gut ist. Ein Beispiel ist z.B. die Schweiz wie man es besser machen kann (Neulich kam mal ein Bericht dazu, mal sehen ob ich den noch iwo finde).

EDIT: Hier noch der Link, das müsse er sein: http://www.zdf.de/planet-e/Jagd-Naturschutzt-und-Artenschutz-oder-archaisches-Hobby-31386844.html




> Dass die Jäger die Wildtierfütterung nutzen, um Tiere zum Abschuss anzulocken, hält er für ein "unverschämtes Vorurteil".


Natürlich füttern die Jäger zu um besser schiessen zu können. Das ist unumstritten und belegt und aus den eigenen Reihen schon zu gegeben. Daher ist das Jägerlager soch gespalten. Das vom Kreisjägermeister gegenteiliges behauptet wird ist natürlich klar. Erwiesen ist auch, daß aufgrund der Zufütterung die Population gestiegen ist trotz höherer Abschusszahlen. Und die höhere Population fügt dem Ökosystem Schaden zu. Auch ein Grund warum überwiegend Nadelhölzer stehen und kaum noch Laubbäume wachsen können, weil die Tiere die frischen Pflanzen durch die höhere Population kahl fressen.



> Starke Zweifel hegt der Kreisjägermeister daran, dass das Verbot der Wildtierfütterung Tiere schützt. Dadurch würde man in harten Wintern insbesondere Rehe bewusst verhungern lassen. Im Zollernalbkreis sei das in höher gelegenen Gebieten wie Salmendingen und Stetten u.H. ein Problem. Da sei es schonender für die Tiere, die Population durch Jagd zu reduzieren, so Greff. .......................................................... Den Umstand, dass das Verhungern eher in Kauf genommen werde als der kontrollierte Abschuss, führt Walter Greff auf eine "grundsätzliche Naturentfremdung" zurück: "Die Natur ist heute weitgehend von Disney dargestellt", meint er.


Natürlich ist das aus der Sicht des Kreisjägermeister so. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber ein total verzerrtes Bild. Es ist völlig natürlich, daß Tiere verhungern im Winter. Das nennt sich natürliche Selektion. Die Starken überleben. Das kann ein Jäger nie leisten. So überleben auch schwache Tiere und das ist von der Natur her nicht vorgesehen.


Jagd in Deutschland ist eine Trophäenjagd. Ums Tierwohl gehts kaum noch. Wenn man so schaut, wer Jäger ist, wird einem sehr schnell klar, daß die Jagd überwiegend was für gut betuchte, elitäre Menschen ist, denen es um Ausgleich und Spaß geht und um deren Freunde im Jagdhaus frisches Wild in der Pfanne präsentieren zu können.



> Ein komplettes Verbot, den Wald zu betreten, würde dafür sorgen, dass auch Mountainbiker und Spaziergänger das Wild nicht stören, und wäre ein "Ansatz, um Ernsthaftigkeit zu zeigen"


Da wird doch ganz klar, worum es der Jägerschaft geht: Sie wollen den Wald für sich alleine haben, ohne Kontrollen, ohne jemand der sehen könnte, was da vor sich geht. Ohne Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen um dem eigenen Hobby frönen zu können.

Ich bin der Überzeugung, daß wir keine Hobbyjäger brauchen und ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß wir als Mensch keine Bestände von Wildtieren "berichtigen" müssen. Nur der Eingriff des Menschen in die Natur führt zu dem Bedürfniss der Bestandskontrolle.

Ich bin der Meinung, daß sich diese Interessen der Jäger nicht mit einem modernen Blickwinkel auf die Natur vereinbaren lassen.


----------



## payne (13. März 2014)

Jagd in Deutschland ist eine Trophäenjagd. Ums Tierwohl gehts kaum noch. Wenn man so schaut, wer Jäger ist, wird einem sehr schnell klar, daß die Jagd überwiegend was für gut betuchte, elitäre Menschen ist, denen es um Ausgleich und Spaß geht und um deren Freunde im Jagdhaus frisches Wild in der Pfanne präsentieren zu können.

Die Evolutionsstufe des Jägers und Sammlers haben solche Menschen noch nicht überwunden eine Schande das ganze.


----------



## roliK (13. März 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wie sieht man das in Bayern:
> 
> Eine Jagdstörung durch Joggen? – Nicht der Rede wert, sagt Forststellenleiter Adolf Herr von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten in Hammelburg: „Joggen ist keine Störung, die das Jagen unmöglich macht.“ Wenn ein Jogger ankomme, würden die Tiere zwar erst einmal verschwinden. „Aber das Wild ist auch nicht dumm. Es merkt, wenn der Jogger weg ist, und kommt wieder.“ Generell sei die Frage, ob Joggen die Jagd störe, aber „vollkommen sekundär“, so Herr weiter. „*Es ist das gute Recht jedes Bürgers, sich zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit im Wald zu bewegen.*“
> 
> http://www.mainpost.de/regional/mai...die-das-Jagen-unmoeglich-macht;art768,6954596



Dieses Statement treibt mir glatt die Tränen in die Augen. Kaum zu glauben, daß nur wenige Kilometer von der Staatsgrenze entfernt jemand zu so einer vernunftbegabten Aussage fähig ist. Es könnte so einfach sein!


----------



## pndrev (13. März 2014)

roliK schrieb:


> Dieses Statement treibt mir glatt die Tränen in die Augen. Kaum zu glauben, daß nur wenige Kilometer von der Staatsgrenze entfernt jemand zu so einer vernunftbegabten Aussage fähig ist. Es könnte so einfach sein!



Was sollen da die Schwaben sagen, die in Ulm zB nur einen Fluß und eine Landesgrenze dazwischen haben?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2014)

roliK schrieb:


> Dieses Statement treibt mir glatt die Tränen in die Augen. Kaum zu glauben, daß nur wenige Kilometer von der Staatsgrenze entfernt jemand zu so einer vernunftbegabten Aussage fähig ist. Es könnte so einfach sein!


Auch unsere Richter haben da ein gesundes Rechtsempfinden. Aus dem Urteil, das im obigen Artikel erwähnt wird:


> Ebenfalls nicht zu beanstanden ist die Vorgehensweise der Beklagten, ihre Kleidung mit Lampen
> und Reflektoren kenntlich zu machen, wobei der genau Umfang hier umstritten ist und nach
> dem Ergebnis der Beweisaufnahme nicht zur Überzeugung des Gerichts feststeht. Denn der Klä-
> ger selbst hat mit Schreiben vom 11.07.2011 (Anlage B) die Beklagte darauf hingewiesen, dass
> ...



Ein Zitat des Richters aus der Verhandlung habe ich noch:


> Üblicherweise werden in Zivilprozessen Vergleiche angestrebt. Die Beklagte könnte zum Beispiel anbieten, zu bestimmten Zeiten den Revieren des Jagdpächters fernzubleiben, führte der Richter aus, aber: * „Inwieweit Sie Ihre Grundrechte einschränken lassen wollen, ist Ihre Sache.“*


http://www.mainpost.de/regional/fra...-aus-seinem-Revier-vertreiben;art1727,6593262

Der Jäger wollte einer Joggerin unter Androhung von bis zu 250 000 Euro Ordnungsgeld verbieten lassen, zu bestimmten Zeiten seine Reviere bei Gemünden (Bayern) zu durchlaufen.


----------



## payne (14. März 2014)

Der Jäger wollte einer Joggerin unter Androhung von bis zu 250 000 Euro Ordnungsgeld verbieten lassen, zu bestimmten Zeiten seine Reviere bei Gemünden (Bayern) zu durchlaufen.

Einfach nur noch zum Weinen das ganze


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2014)

Allein schon, weil er das sagte, gehört er ein halbes Jahr weggesperrt, damit er mal drüber nachdenken kann.
Mit dem kann doch was nicht stimmen...sollte sich dringend in ärztl. Behandlung geben!


----------



## scylla (14. März 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Denn der Klä-
> ger selbst hat mit Schreiben vom 11.07.2011 (Anlage B) die Beklagte darauf hingewiesen, dass
> es bereits "öfters" vorgekommen sei, dass "ein später Waldbesucher in der Dämmerung mit Wild
> verwechselt wurde und dabei verwundet oder sogar getötet" worden sei.



... und dafür gehört ihm auf Lebenszeit der Waffenschein weggenommen. Er scheint ja nicht in der Lage zu sein, zwischen Tier und Mensch zu unterscheiden, und ist damit wohl eine Gefahr für jeden Waldbesucher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (14. März 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Jagd in Deutschland ist eine Trophäenjagd. Ums Tierwohl gehts kaum noch. Wenn man so schaut, wer Jäger ist, wird einem sehr schnell klar, daß die Jagd überwiegend was für gut betuchte, elitäre Menschen ist, denen es um Ausgleich und Spaß geht und um deren Freunde im Jagdhaus frisches Wild in der Pfanne präsentieren zu können.
> 
> Die Evolutionsstufe des Jägers und Sammlers haben solche Menschen noch nicht überwunden eine Schande das ganze.



Ich finde es völlig legitim, wenn ein Mensch Jagd betreibt, um sich und seine Familie ernähren zu können. Das wird in vielen Ländern praktiziert. Diese Menschen nehmen in der Regel so viel aus der Natur, wie sie brauchen um zu überleben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Diese Menschen haben i.d.R. sehr großen Respekt vor Mutter Natur und leben in Einklang mit ihr.

Das Problem bei uns in den Industrienationen ist, daß es nur um Kohle geht und man versucht, so viel wie möglich die Natur aus zu plündern um Profit zu machen oder der Natur schadet aus Spaß. Und da zählt für mich die Hobby- und Trophäenjagt ebenfalls dazu. Mit Natur oder Tierschutz/liebe hat das rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. März 2014)

Traurig ist, dass es Menschen gibt, die ihre eigenen Belange so über das Interesse der Allgemeinheit heben.
Gut ist, dass der bayerische Verfassungs- und Gesetzgeber seine Bürger vor solchen Ansinnen in weiser Voraussicht geschützt hat und die bayerischen Gerichte diesen Willen auch durchsetzen.


----------



## payne (14. März 2014)

Heute bin ich in der Gegend Berndorf richtung Baden Niederösterreich durch den Wald gefahren alle 100m ein Jägersitz das ist nicht zu glauben.


----------



## payne (15. März 2014)

*,,Für das Geschäft ist das ein Wahnsinn"*
*
Bezirk Lilienfeld | "Es sind schlagartig keine Radfahrer mehr da“, so Hüttenwirtin am Muckenkogel. Weiter Ruf nach Lösung.​*
*,,Für das Geschäft ist das ein Wahnsinn" | NÖN - Niederösterreichische Nachrichten​*


----------



## payne (15. März 2014)

*[Wegefreiheit MTB]  Die NÖN stellte die Frage ‘Soll man die Wälder für Mountainbiker öffnen?’. (Gemeint waren hoffentlich die Wege im Wald).*
Man kann darauf mit *‘Ja’*und *‘Nein’* antworten.

Der Landesjägermeister von NÖ, Josef Pröll meinte, wenig überraschend: *‘Nein’*. 
Netterweise begründete er seine Meinung für uns alle. Allerdings häufen sich hier beim genaueren lesen viele Fragen und kleine Ungereimtheiten:


_*“Unsere Wälder sind für Wanderer, Jogger und Spaziergeher ganzjährig offen.”*_

Von welchen Wäldern spricht der Landesjägermeister mit ‘unseren Wäldern’? Die Wälder die den Niederösterreichischen Jägern gehören, oder alle Wälder Niederösterreichs? Und ausserdem steht das sowieso ausser Diskussion. Vergessen hat er vielleicht die Skitourengeher. Oder müssen wir uns für diese Gnade auch noch Bedanken ?

_*“Für Biker gibt es ein dichtes Wegenetz, das von den Eigentümern bereitgestellt wird.”*_

Ja für Biker gibt es ein dichtes Wegenetz. Jede Forststraße, jeder Wanderweg ist ein potentieller Bikeweg. Die braucht niemand bereitstellen. Die sind einfach da!

Wenn aber die Forstautobahnen und Asphaltstrassen gemeint sind, die mit einem Schildchen gekennzeichnet sind, auf dem ein Bike aufgedruckt ist, so ist das ‘dichte Wegenetz’ eine Verhöhnung, und für Mountainbiker völlig ungeeignet! 

_*“Auf solchen Radwegen ist der Mountainbiker willkommen.”*_

Wenn Erstere gemeint wären: Super! Wären da die Zweiteren gemeint, so trübe sich bei bikenden Lesern schön langsam das Gemüt.

“Auch wenn das einigen schwerfällt: Wer im Wald schneller als zu Fuß unterwegs sein will, muss vorher fragen.”

Okay! Prinzipel gute Nachrichten, mit 20/30 km/h kommen die meisten Biker locker aus. Aber ich hab noch keinen Schifahrer um Erlaubnis fragen gesehen wenn er mit deutlich höherem Tempo durch den Wald rauscht. Und mir ist neu, dass man das ‘Muss’.

_*“Der Wald ist für den Eigentümer Produktionsstätte für Holz und Wasserspeicher, für den Forstmann & Jäger Arbeitsplatz, für Wanderer ist er Erholungsraum und für heimische Wildtiere ist er Wohnung.”*_

*Der Wald ist Produktionsstätte:* Das heißt 60 Jahre wachsen lassen, dann mit Harvester, Dynamit, Seilwinden, Motorsägen und Sattelsschlepper in 2-3 Monaten ernten. Aus dieser Sicht kann man doch die Forstrassen und Wege in den 60 Jahren des wachsens zum Radfahren nutzen? Was Unterscheidet hier den Biker vom Wanderer? Beide sind Erholungssuchende.

*Der Wald ist Wasserspeicher:* Was hat das mit Mountainbiken zu tun? Was Unterscheidet hier den Biker vom Wanderer?

*Der Wald ist Arbeitsplatz für den Forstmann:* Was hat das mit Mountainbiken zu tun? Was Unterscheidet hier den Biker vom Wanderer?
*
Der Wald ist Erholungsraum für Wanderer:* Ja, auch für Jogger, Spaziergänger, Schitourengeher und Mountainbiker! Außerdem natürlich auch für Rollstuhlfahrer, Hr. Jägermeister! Die sind nämlich auch ausgeschlossen! Wußten Sie nicht, ja dachten wir uns.

Der Wald ist die Wohnung des Wildes. Ist mit ‘Wild’ das mit Kraftfutter hochgemästete, horntragende Schalenwild gemeint welches fast auschließlich durch eine Gewehrkugel das zeitliche segnet? Dann wäre Stall und Schlachthaus die angemessenere Beschreibung. Außerdem glauben wir, dem Wild ist es lieber hie und da vom Fahrrad fahrenden Rowdy gestört zu werden als vom Jägermeister erlegt zu werden.

_*“Über die ausreichend freigegebenen Mountainbikerouten hinaus kann der Wald nicht noch mehr zum Sportplatz werden – dazu ist er für unsere Gesellschaft, für das Wild und für den Naturhaushalt einfach zu wertvoll!”*_

Mountainbiker wollen keinen Sportplatz im Wald. Sie wollen vorhandene Wege, die über Jahrhunderte entstanden sind um mit Ochsenkarren die Almen zu versorgen, Bergbau zu betreiben und Holz zu bringen einfach mit dem Rad befahren. Dabei wird des Waldes Wert für die Gesellschaft, zu der auch wir Mountainbiker gehören, nicht gemindert. Und der übliche Tod des ‘Wildes’ kommt genau von diesen Wegen aus der Mündung der Gewehre der Jäger, die genauso wie die Mountainbiker hier ihrem Hobby nachgehen.
Wenn wir von ‘Naturhaushalt’ reden, dann ist das Radfahren im Vergleich zur Holzbringung, zum Forststraßenbau und (Jagd-)autoverkehr bedeutungslos. 

Außerdem haben wir gehört dass es auch in Lilienfeld ausreichende Mountainbikestrecken geben soll. Gemeint ist wohl ein neben der Strasse geführter, asphaltierter Radweg.

*Hier*​ der NÖN Bericht.


----------



## Tall1969 (15. März 2014)

Also als Mountainbiker und Wanderer in AT sehe ich das alles etwas differenzierter:

Auf einigen Singletrail-tauglichen Wanderwegen ist es wirklich sehr eng und längst nicht alle sind fahrtechnisch (Wurzelteppich, Geländestufen) in der Lage das Gerät zu beherrschen und die Erfahrung lehrt, dass unter MTBlern die Quote der Arschlöcher genauso hoch ist, wie im Rest der Bevölkerung. Will heissen, der fährt mich, mein Kind oder meinen Hund um und haut einfach ab... und ich bleibe auf dem Schaden sitzen... einige krachen da die Wege lang...

Im Osten... wohne in Graz (Steiermark) ist die das MTB-taugliche LOKALE Streckenetz eigentlich nicht vorhanden, ausser ein paar mehr oder weniger "schlechten" Forstwegen gibt es eigentlich fast nyx, ausser die FR und DH Strecke am Schöckel.

Also ich denke, dass grundsätzlich alle Forstwege freigegeben werden sollten für das MTB und darüber hinaus je Region ein definiertes Streckennetz - gleichzeitig gehört für diese Strecken die Wegeerhaltungspflicht aufgehoben.

Das das Wild nachhaltig gestört wird - oder mehr als durch Wanderer - ist glaub ich nicht bewiesen oder sogar das Gegenteil ist bewiesen. Geht mehr um das Miteinander im Wald..

Und noch zwei Hinweise: 

Wenn am "Weg" noch zusätzlich ein Schild das Befahren verbietet, dann ist es keine Verwaltungsübertretung (bis 150€), sondern eine Verwaltungsstrafe (bis 700€) - jetzt ist mir auch klar, was die Schilder im Wald sollen....

Das zeitlich beschränkte Betretungsrecht ist euch bekannt - ich glaub bis 1h vor Sonnenuntergang - hat mich ein Jäger drauf hingewiesen (hatte mich wandernd im Feber etwas verlaufen und bin bei stockfinsterer Nacht durch Wald ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. März 2014)

na ja, der niederösterreichische Landesjägermeister wird vielleicht bald überhaupt nichts mehr zu sagen haben, angesichts dessen, was er der Republik mit dem HGAA Debakel eingebrockt hat.


----------



## payne (15. März 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> na ja, der niederösterreichische Landesjägermeister wird vielleicht bald überhaupt nichts mehr zu sagen haben, angesichts dessen, was er der Republik mit dem HGAA Debakel eingebrockt hat.



Er muss sich keine sorgen machen der Dumme  Österreichische Michl wird weiter sein X bei Schwarz oder Rot machen.


----------



## pedax (15. März 2014)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> jetzt ist mir auch klar, was die Schilder im Wald sollen....


Es hat auch noch einen anderen Grund - und zwar wenn kein Schild steht und der Weg halbwegs regelmäßig von Mountainbikern befahren wird, kann das vor Gericht ausgelegt werden, als ob der Grundstückseigentümer die Mountainbiker duldet und somit bereits für normale Fahrlässigkeit (und nicht nur für grobe Fahrlässigkeit) haftet - durch so ein Schild kann er sich also relativ einfach zusätzlich rechtlich absichern (so zumindest die Information von der Landwirtschaftskammer)



payne schrieb:


> Er muss sich keine sorgen machen der Dumme  Österreichische Michl wird weiter sein X bei Schwarz oder Rot machen.


So lange wir in Österreich das Problem mit der Überalterung der Bevölkerung haben und die Nachkriegsgeneration und deren Eltern ihr Kreuz bei Schwarz und Rot machen wird sich tatsächlich nichts ändern ...


----------



## Deleted 283729 (16. März 2014)

Dieser Kurier-Artikel schießt auch den Vogel ab: http://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreic...y_kurier&utm_campaign=daily kurier 2014-03-15

Jeder der den Anninger kennt, weiß, dass die Mountainbiker, die die Forststraße runterheizen am gefährlichsten für die Wanderer sind. Hingegen das Befahren technisch schwierigerer Wege im Schritttempto sehe ich unbedenklicher, wird aber als riskant eingestuft.


----------



## payne (16. März 2014)

Das ist nicht mehr zu glauben ich bin selber auch Wanderer und MTB Fahrer ich hatte als Wanderer noch nie Probleme durch MTB Fahrer aber mit so einer Miesen MTB Propaganda der Jäger und Medien sehe ich Schwarz für den MTB Sport Rund um Wien.


----------



## dukester155 (16. März 2014)

Das Bild ist bereits tendenziös. Ich kenne niemanden, der im Wald mit Integralhelm und DH Bike fährt. Schon alleine wegen der Uphill Passagen. Ausserdem habe ich auch als Wanderer in all den Jahren noch nie Rücksichtslosigkeit von Seiten der Mountainbiker erlebt. Trotzdem werden MTBer ständig als Rowdys und Waldfrevler dargestellt. Schwarze Schafe gibt's schliesslich überall.

Irgendeine Lösung sollte langsam mal gefunden werden. So lange jedes noch so kleine Stück Wald, Wiesen und sogar Weingärten als überdimensionale Schiessbuden für Jäger herhalten müssen, wird es diese Probleme geben.


----------



## Deleted 283729 (16. März 2014)

Interessanter Kommentar aus dem NÖN-Forum: Ein Jäger bezieht sich auf seine Grundrechte, er wäre der "Chef" in "seinem" Wald und bekommt eine Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Johannes,
> das mit den Grundrechten sehen Sie ein wenig einseitig.
> Ich besitze ca. 3000m2 Wiese diesseits und 5.000 m2 Wald jenseits der Traisen – der Wald anschließend an mein Grundstück. Jedes Jahr bauen sich auf meiner Wiese Jäger auf, schrecken Wildenten auf und knallen diese über der Traisen bzw. meinem Wald ab, quasi in meinem verlängertem Wohnzimmer.
> Es ist doch so dass es Jägern erlaubt ist, auf fremden Grundstücken Wildtiere zu schießen, solange der betreffende Grund zum "Gemeindejagdgebiet" gehört. Also dürfen Jäger sehr wohl in meinem Wohnzimmer schießen, während es andererseits verboten ist die Jäger in Wald zu stören.


----------



## payne (16. März 2014)

Der Herr Herrenmensch


----------



## freigeist (16. März 2014)

die wahrnehmung mancher menschen(gattungen) ist einfach nur zum brechen ..


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. März 2014)

hmmmm, eine woche arrest.
eine woche nix arbeiten. net schlecht. außerdem geht da drin sicher wlan, kann sogar ungestört hackln.
drei mahlzeiten am tag. abwaschen tut wer anderer.
sogar das häuslpapier kost nix.

1 woche VP kommt in ö auf wieviel?

i geh in häfn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (17. März 2014)

Jagd ist nur eine feige Umschreibung für besonders feigen Mord am chancenlosen Mitgeschöpf. Die Jagd ist eine Nebenform menschlicher Geisteskrankheit.(Prof. Dr. Theodor Heuss, 1. Bundespräsident der
Bundesrepublik Deutschland)


----------



## dukester155 (17. März 2014)

Die Jäger haben einfach die stärkere Lobby, die mächtigeren Freunde. Wenn sich mal ein halbwegs bekannter/beliebter Politiker (gibt's das überhaupt?) hinstellen und sich als MTBer outen würde, wäre das schon eine große Hilfe. Aber in welcher Partei soll sich eine solche Person finden? Wir müssten uns über eine Interessengemeinschaft organisieren und es genauso wie die Jäger machen.

Überall wo die Sektkorken knallen und man sich zuprostet, sind die Jäger und deren Freunde in der Überzahl. Das wäre also eine gewaltige Herausforderung.


----------



## payne (17. März 2014)

*[Wegefreiheit MTB]  Einer Kuh ist es zu verdanken, dass Jagdpächter gerichtlich gegen Mountainbiker vorgehen können.*
Preisfrage: Es ist Bergmesse. Viele kommen mit dem Lift zur Alm, manche mit dem Auto und ein paar wenige mit dem Rad. Wer ist illegal? Richtig. Jene, die am umweltfreundlichsten Weg zur Messe kommen.

Das klingt für die meisten von uns vollkommen absurd, viele halten eine Klage gegen die Mountainbiker für moralisch verwerflich (siehe die Petition mit 8.000 Unterschriften) und dennoch ist der Jagdpächter Herr Dr. Gürtler im Recht. Wie kann das sein, wenn beim Großteil der Bürger der Hausverstand anklopft und sagt: eine Almmesse mit mehreren hundert Leuten, Jäger mit Autos, was stören da Mountainbiker auf einer Forststraße?

Erst einmal kann sich Herr Dr. Gürtler (so wie alle Eigentümer eines Waldes in Österreich) auf den § 33 des Forstgesetz 1975 stützen. Wie schon des Öfteren ausgeführt, sichert Absatz (1) zwar ein Betreten des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken zu, Absatz (2) untersagt aber eine darüber hinausgehende Nutzung (also zB Zelten). Da 1975, als das Forstgesetz verfasst wurde, noch nicht einmal Joe Breezer und Tom Ritchey eine Vorstellung vom „Mountain Bike“ hatten, schaffte es das „Befahren“ des Waldes nicht in das Forstgesetz. Denn Befahren, das konnte damals eigentlich nur mit etwas Motorisiertem sein. Hätte man damals Mountainbiken im Wald erlaubt, wenn es dieses Sportgerät schon gegeben hätte? Schwer zu sagen. Ein Indiz spricht aber klar dafür: Skifahren war damals schon ein bekannter Sport, und wurde deshalb von den Verboten im Forstgesetz verschont. Mountainbiken wurde einfach zu spät erfunden. Darum können Grundeigentümer in ganz Österreich Biker aus dem Wald verweisen. Moment! Herr Dr. Gürtler ist aber Jagdpächter und kein Grundeigentümer.

Das stimmt. Dennoch wird er – ohne hier ein Urteil vorweg nehmen zu wollen – mit seiner Klage wohl Recht bekommen. Die Grundlage dafür hat er sich selbst geschaffen. Das wäre eine witzige Geschichte, wenn sie nicht so traurige Folgen hätte. Hierzu müssen wir uns kurz vom oben genannten Forstgesetz verabschieden und ins Niederösterreichische Jagdgesetz 1974 wechseln. Jagdgesetze sind Landessache und darum in unserem Land zirka neun Mal unterschiedlich geregelt. Dieses NÖJG ermächtigt bzw. verpflichtet denjenigen, der das Jagdrecht besitzt, zur Erhaltung eines artenreichen und gesunden Wildbestands. § 64 Absatz (1) sieht sogar die „Pflicht zur Abwehr von Verletzungen der zum Schutz des Wildes erlassenen Vorschrifte und gewährt das Recht zur Betreuung des Wildes und Hintanhaltung seiner Schädigung.“ Jagdfremden Personen ist lt. diesem Gesetz auch jede Verfolgung und Beunruhigung des Wildes verboten. 

Bis 1999 war man in Österreich dennoch der Meinung, dass nur Eigentümer das Recht besitzen, Mountainbiker aus dem Wald zu weisen. Im absurd-bekannten „Kuhprozess“ (
*http://www.schmidbauer.at/kunstkuh/kuhrecht5a.htm*​) änderte allerdings ein gewisser Herr Dr. Gürtler diese Ansicht. Nachdem ein Mountainbiker in seinem Jagdgebiet (dem Muckenkogel) auf einer asphaltierten (!) Straße mit einer Kuh kollidierte, schnappte sich Herr Dr. Gürtler die Daten des ins Krankenhaus eingelieferten Bikers und setzte zur Klage an. Das Bezirksgericht stellte unter Zuziehung eines Jagdsachverständigen (!) fest, dass tatsächlich eine Beunruhigung des Wildes durch den Biker stattgefunden hat. 
Etwas verwunderlich, denn wie jeder Natufreund weiß, dass sich Wild unheimlich gern in der Nähe von Kühen aufhält und eine Vorliebe für Asphaltstraßen im Wald pflegt. 

Der Mountainbiker ging in die nächste Instanz und erzwang eine Revision des Urteils. Das Landesgericht zweifelte zwar nicht die Beunruhigung an, stellte aber fest, dass der Jagdpächter nur ein Nutzungsrecht und nicht wie der Grundeigentümer Klagsbefugnis besitzt. Für Herrn Dr. Gürtler war hier aber nicht Schluss. Er brachte den Streit vor den Obersten Gerichtshof. Dieser sprach dem Jagdpächter die Befugnis zu gerichtlichen Abwehrmaßnahmen zu. Seit dem OGH Urteil vom 21.6.2000 ist nun also für das Befahren des Waldes nicht mehr nur die Zustimmung des Grundeigentümers, sondern auch des Jagdausübungsberechtigten von Bedeutung. Damit aber nicht genug. Im Rechtsstreit berief sich der Mountainbiker immer wieder darauf, dass keine tatsächliche Beunruhigung des Wildes stattgefunden habe. Der OGH schwang hier die Rechtskeule und stellte fest, dass eine konkrete Beunruhigung gar nicht nachgewiesen werden muss. Es wird davon ausgegangen (dies wurde vom erstinstanzlichen Urteil ohne weitere Prüfung übernommen), dass dem Radfahren im Jagdrevier eine negative Beeinflussung des Jagdbetriebs innewohnt. Damit wird auch von jagdrechtlicher Seite jegliches Mountainbiken im Wald gewissenhaft verhindert. Auch wenn in Einzelfällen eine Störung des Jagdbetriebs irrelevant und absurd ist – wie bei einer Bergmesse. Selbst wenn ein Mountainbiker neben einem lärmenden Harvester radeln würde, könnte der Biker wegen Beunruhigung des Wildes laut NÖJG belangt werden. Besten Dank dafür, Herr Dr. Gürtler.

Während der Almmesse war mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Beunruhigung des Wildes gegeben. Doch auch hier wird sich das Gericht wohl nach dem erwähnten OGH-Urteil richten. Derartige Situationen und Urteile machen einmal mehr klar, warum wir für eine generelle Legitimierung des Mountainbikens auf Forststraßen und Wegen eintreten. Einschränkungen soll es nur dort geben, wo es wirklich notwendig ist – nicht generell, überall und aus Prinzip. Gesetze entwickeln sich weiter, genauso wie sich eine Gesellschaft weiterentwickelt. Darum müssen wir unsere rechtlichen Korridore neu ausrichten, damit unser moralisches Empfinden wieder mit der Legalität übereinstimmt.

RIS - 1Ob159/00i - Entscheidungstext - Justiz (OGH, OLG, LG, BG, OPMS, AUSL)


----------



## payne (17. März 2014)

(*http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/salzkammergut/Beschwerden-ueber-kaputtgefahrene-Wanderroute;art71,1318289*) lässt zu Saisonbeginn gleich einmal gehörig Dampf ab. Im Text über eine „kapputtgefahrende Wanderroute“ wird vor allem ein Bild gezeichnet: jenes vom rücksichtslosen Rowdy auf zwei Rädern.

Am Schörflinger Häfelberg (Salzkammergut, OÖ) hätten Mountainbiker auf einer illegalen Strecke den Wanderweg komplett kaputt gefahren. In der Redaktion der OÖN würden sich Beschwerden per Telefon und E-Mail dazu häufen. Als Beweis zaubert der Autor eine Dame herbei, die anonym bleiben möchte. Diese berichtet, dass Mountainbiker dort Verbotsschilder ignorieren und manche rücksichtlos, vulgär und aggressiv reagierten, stelle man sie zur Rede. Einen guten Grund ihren Namen nicht zu nennen, hat Frau Beschwerde zur Hand: „Ich weiß, dass ich von der Mountainbiker-Lobby angegriffen würde...“. Sehr interessant. Ansonsten wirft man Mountainbikern in Österreich ja immer das Gegenteil vor: sie seien zu unorganisiert. Frau Beschwerde hat aber vorm Gegenteil Angst. Das wirft unweigerlich die Frage auf: sind die Mountainbiker in Schörfling außerordentlich gut organisiert oder hat die liebe Dame zu viel „Wilde Kerle“ geschaut?

Als gestandener Lokal-Journalist muss man zu so einem brandheißen Thema selbstverständlich das Oberhaupt der Community befragen. Der Bürgermeister tut seine Meinung kund. Einige würden sich nichts pfeifen, die meisten hielten sich aber an Regeln, etc etc – wir kennen das schon. Schwarze Schafe gibt’s überall, nur einen so dankbaren Sündenbock wie die Mountainbiker eben selten. Ein ernstes Wort müssen wir an dieser Stelle aber an die Biker am Häfelberg richten: wenn ihr wirklich keine Serpentinen ausfahren könnt und diese abkürzen müsst, dann würden wir euch schnellstens ein Fahrtechniktraining empfehlen (*http://bit.ly/NdHv9l*)!

Wir fassen kurz zusammen: bisher haben wir eine erboste, anonyme Dame und einen Kritik übenden Bürgermeister. Was fehlt? Genau! Ein Mountainbiker. Um diese Gruppe geht es ja schließlich im Bericht. Aus der Gruppe der Beschuldigten kommt aber niemand zu Wort. Für eine ausgewogene journalistische Darstellung benötigt man die Stellungnahme beider Seiten. Das dürfte dem Autor dieses Artikels aber entgangen sein. Oder er war froh, dass der Fall so klar wie eh und je ist. Mountainbiker = böse.

Warum man diesen Wanderweg überhaupt mit dem Mountainbike befährt, rätselt der Bügermeister von Schörfling indes weiterhin. „Bei denjenigen, die da mit dem Mountainbike hineinfahre, frage ich mich schon. Es sind immerhin fünf oder sechs Verbotsschilder dort.“ Daran merkt man sehr gut, dass der Herr Bürgermeister kein Mountainbiker sein kann. Denn dann würde ihm das hässliche Blechgewächs im Wald gar nicht mehr auffallen. Aber noch viel mehr spornt sein Unverständnis an, dass es ja Alternativen gäbe: „Es ist ja nicht so, dass man nirgendwo fahren dürfte. Wir – also der damalige Auracher Bürgermeister Franz Fellinger und ich – haben extra für die Biker die Mountainbike-Strecke Hongar-Gahberg geschaffen.“ Wie schön! Eine offizielle Strecke für Mountainbiker. Satte 24km lang. Eine Mischung aus Asphalt, Radweg-Asphalt und Forststraße. Dafür wurden Stollenreifen gemacht!

Wie viele Kilometer Wanderwege gibt es in der Region? Wahrscheinlich mehr als 100? Wann wird man endlich verstehen, dass Mountainbiker kein Zug sind, der auf der gleichen Strecke immer vor und zurück fährt und dem dabei NICHT fad wird.

Lieber Herr Bürgermeister, lieber OÖN-Autor, liebe Frau Beschwerde! Die Situation der Mountainbiker in Österreich ist gut mit der Situation von Jugendlichen vergleichbar, denen jegliche Perspektive fehlt: Zuerst versucht man höflich und im Guten sich Gehör zu verschaffen. Funktioniert das nicht, driftet man zwangsweise irgendwann in die Illegalität ab. So wie die Mountainbiker, die nun mangels Alternativen illegal auf Forststraßen und Wegen die Natur genießen.

Viele Mountainbiker setzen sich seit Jahren und Jahrzehnten dafür ein, dass ihre Leidenschaft legalisiert wird. Zuerst begegnet man jedem „Hier dürfen Sie nicht fahren!“ mit Verständnis und versucht zu vermitteln. Wenn diese Belehrungen jedoch zum Standard bei jeder Bike-Tour werden, reagiert auch der geduldigste Mensch irgendwann gereizt. Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir nachholen, was beim Verfassen des Forstgesetzes 1975 verabsäumt wurde: das Wanderer und Mountainbiker gleiche Rechte besitzen. Dann verteilt sich der Nutzungsdruck und keiner kommt sich in die Quere. Und prekäre Bereiche, wie dieser Wanderweg am Häfelberg, könnten wirksam zeitlich gesperrt werden. Weil dies weit verständlicher und nachvollziehbar ist als ein generelles Verbot.

Die Natur gehört uns allen. Nicht nur jenen die zuerst dort waren – wie es der Artikel suggeriert. Das müssen wir endlich verstehen und ein Miteinander finden. Solch einseitige Berichte tragen mit Sicherheit nicht dazu bei.


----------



## payne (17. März 2014)

Eine Wortmeldung aud der OÖN
*Hetze gegen MTB'er - andere Regionen als Vorbild*
Für mich ist absolut nachvollziehbar, warum es um den Tourismus um
den Attersee so schlecht gestellt ist. In anderen großen Destionationen wie das Ötztal, Ischgl, Kitzbühl, Serfaus, Zugspitze, Salzburger Land usw. werden die Mountainbiker forciert und Wege gemeinsam mit Wanderen OHNE Probleme zur Befahrung freigegeben. Dies wird am Attersee nie passieren, da es Leute wie
Hrn. Sperrer gibt. "Normale" Mountainbiker (es gibt sicher Ausnahmen ruinieren Wanderwege nicht mehr als Wanderer). Hier zählt für mich eine Aussage aus der Tourismusbranche um den See:
Wir wollen keine Radfahrer - die haben ja kein Geld und lassen kein Geld in der Region. Mittlerweise kosten vernüftige Mountainbikes ab Euro 2.000,-- aufwärts - daher bin ich überzeugt, dass Familien/Paare/Singles viel mehr Geld als die
Pensionisten (z.B. an den Klimttagen)in der Atterseeregion lassen würden.
Also Hr. Sperrer - recherieren Sie mal in großen Winter- und
Sommerregionen was alles möglich wäre !!!

*Mountainbiker*
werden medial als große Unruhestifter in Österreichs Revieren betrachtet - ich kenne allerdings kein umweltfreundlicheres und schonderes Fortbewegungsmittel als das Rad - vor allem wenn ich mir anschaue, wie sich die Forstwirtschaft (Stw. "Harvester") oder das Hohe Waidwerk (Suzuki) fortbewegt...

Die Tiere, die ich auf meinen Touren auf bestehenden Forststrassen beobachten durfte, hatten weder großen Streß noch zeigten sie panisches Fluchtverhalten - analoges gilt im Winter beim Schitourengehen - die Gemsen lassen einen auf wenige Meter heran und zeigen überhaupt keinen Streß.

Dass es überall fragwürdiges Verhalten gibt - so auch beim MTB ist eine Tatsache - aber die große Mehrheit der Bergradler ist zumeist naturverbunden und rücksichtsvoll unterwegs und wird in manchen Bereichen (Almtal) völlig zu unrecht und zum Schaden des lokalen Tourismus ausgesperrt und illegalisiert.


----------



## dukester155 (18. März 2014)

Den Grünröcken ist die touristische Situation mehr als egal. Im Gegenteil, wenn keine Touris (Stichwort sterbender Wintertourismus) kommen, haben sie noch mehr Flächen für sich allein.

Die Situation ist beschämend, aber ein Spiegelbild der politischen Entscheidungsträger, die die Ö das Sagen haben. So lange keine neuen Köpfe frische Ideen einbringen, wird es in dieser Sache keine Veränderung geben. Das kann wiederum nur stattfinden, wenn keine der aktuell regierenden Parteien mitredet, weil sowohl Rot als auch Schwarz nicht gedenkt, an der aktuellen Situation etwas zu verändern. Eine Regierung ohne mehrheitliche Beteiligung einer der beiden ist aber praktisch unmöglich.

Was ich erst recht schlimm finde ist der Umstand, dass die Duldung derer die sich verbotener Weise mit dem Fahrrad im Wald bewegen immer seltener wird und die Strafen und Mittel der Strafverfolgung (MTBer werden fotografiert) zunehmend verschärft werden.

Man muss sich angesichts der Situation langsam fragen, warum Mountainbikes in Ö überhaupt noch verkauft werden (dürfen). Weil mit dem Kauf der Strafbestand praktisch einher geht. Jetzt von den paar lächerlichen, sog. offiziellen Strecken mal abgesehen.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2014)

Unglaublich, was ich hier lese


----------



## dukester155 (18. März 2014)

Rot/Schwarz arbeitet in Ö nur für die berühmten oberen 10.000. Vetternwirtschaft, Umverteilung nach oben (Steuerzahler muss ständig künstlich erzeugte Löcher stopfen, bei deren Entstehung politische Günstlinge profitieren), Korruption, per Inserate gekaufte Zeitungen, all das steht in Ö an der Tagesordnung.

Von solchen Leuten ist in dieser Sache keine Veränderung zu erwarten.


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. März 2014)

vielleicht sollte jeder biker nach jedem illegalen ride in ö selbstanzeige bei der zuständigen bezirksverwaltungsbehörde erstatten.
ich wette, binnen weniger tage gehen die zuständigen sachbearbeiter wegen überlastung in krankenstand und wir könnten ab dann eine gute zeit ungestraft durch die wälder pledern.
und da der bund und die länder ja aufnahmestopp haben, ... hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (18. März 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Da 1975, als das Forstgesetz verfasst wurde, noch nicht einmal Joe Breezer und Tom Ritchey eine Vorstellung vom „Mountain Bike“ hatten, schaffte es das „Befahren“ des Waldes nicht in das Forstgesetz. Denn Befahren, das konnte damals eigentlich nur mit etwas Motorisiertem sein.



...deswegen wird z.B. in Bayern das Radfahren (oder Rollstuhlfahren, btw.) im Wald dem Betreten gleichgestellt. Kleiner Nebensatz im Paragraphen, große Wirkung.


----------



## payne (18. März 2014)

*Wegerecht*
Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts musste die neu gegründete AV-Sektion Kirchdorf wieder abgemeldet werden, weil sich auf Grund der Begehungseinschränkungen durch die adeligen Besitzer (Schaumburg-Lippe, der umliegenden Berge keine Betätigungsmöglichkeit fand. Seither hat sich einiges geändert, aber mit einzelnen Aktionen (z.B. Schutzzone um Wildfütterungen - damit können ganze Täler gesperrt werden). Das Ausschließen der Radler aus dem Erholungsgebiet gehört sofort abgeschafft. Politiker: rührt euch und tut eure Pflicht. Passt nur auf, die über euch haben alle einen Jagdschein. Ist eigentlich das Befahren von Forststraßen mit Kinderwägen erlaubt? Säuglinge "betreten" sicher nicht den Wald, sondern fahren.


----------



## payne (19. März 2014)

Hier noch ein bericht aus der nicht zu glauben kategorie.

*Achtung: IRRER am Hocheck*

Wir waren heute Vormittag am Hocheck und als wir gemütlich vor dem Schutzhaus bei Radler und Käsebrot saßen kam ein sichtlich verstörter RR Fahrer des Weges. Dieser parkte sein Gerät etwas umständlich vor der Hütte und verschwand erst einmal für kurze Zeit, vermutlich auf dem Häusl. Als er wieder auftauchte bemerkten wir eine ordentliche Wunde am rechten Nasenflügel, so wie wenn ihm einer eine angeschoben hätte, und nachdem wir uns, leicht besorgt, nach seinem Befinden erkundigt hatten, erzählte er uns verständlicherweise recht aufgebracht sein unglaubliches Erlebnis.
Er fuhr also etwa in der Hälfte des Anstieges mit seinem RR, als sich von hinten ein Auto näherte. Während er zur Seite fuhr überholte ihn der Auto Lenker und streifte den Radfahrer an der Schulter. Der schrie den Autofahrer, sicher nichts freundliches, nach, worauf der PKW Lenker stehen blieb, aus seiner Kiste sprang und den Radlfahrer tatsächlich ohne Vorwarnung eine ordentliche Anschob.
Radfahrer hatte natürlich Autonummer und Marke, verständigte am Schutzhaus Polizei und Rettung, der Zinken schwoll doch ganz beträchtlich an.
Der Typ ist (lt. Aussage des Pächters) der ehemalige Pächter der Hütte, und für solche Aktionen schon bekannt, so sperrte er schon öffentliche Wanderwege ab, stellte Betreten -Verbotstafeln auf öffentliche Flächen und bedrohte angeblich auch schon jemanden mit seinem Jagdgewehr.
Der Irre fährt einen grünen Geländewagen mit langer, überdachter Ladefläche. Hat dort oben ein paar Flächen gepachtet und treibt dort regelmäßig sein Unwesen….​


----------



## freigeist (19. März 2014)

man bekommt ja hier vor lauter kopfschütteln noch kopfschmerzen


.. was wünsche ich solch deppen mal nen ordentlichen ,,gegner" ..


----------



## dickerbert (19. März 2014)

Für solche Fälle gehört an die Sattelstützenklemme ein Schnellspanner. Und dann hoffen, dass er nicht schneller an seine Knarre kommt ^^


----------



## payne (19. März 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> man bekommt ja hier vor lauter kopfschütteln noch kopfschmerzen
> 
> 
> .. was wünsche ich solch deppen mal nen ordentlichen ,,gegner" ..



Morgen fahre ich aufs Hocheck vielleicht sehen ich den Depp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (19. März 2014)

> Zunächst einmal gibt es keine unterschiedliche Wertigkeit in den Benutzungsansprü-
> chen der Landschaft. Der Forstwirt will Holz produzieren, der Jäger in Ruhe ansitzen
> und jagen, der Naturschützer schützen, der Landwirt anpflanzen, der Jogger sich
> trainieren, der Reiter reiten, der Naturfreund sich ausspannen und Neues entdecken,
> ...



Gibt es in Österreich nicht auch solche Selbsterkenntnisse wie z. B. in NRW.
(Ok, das dient eher dem Image...)

In klarer Fall von Störung des Adels bei der Jagd wird im Königsjodler besungen:


----------



## payne (20. März 2014)

In Österreich gibt es Freunderlwirtschaft und weit danach kommt erst die Selbsterkenntnisse.


----------



## freigeist (20. März 2014)

@payne 
viel erfolg
eine GoPro würde da wohl sehr hilfreich sein   diese pappnasen kennen wohl noch nicht den ,,berühmt-berüchtigten" shitstorm


----------



## payne (20. März 2014)

Bin schon am Weg zum Berg Yes.


----------



## zweiheimischer (21. März 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Bin schon am Weg zum Berg Yes.



boah, und am nächsten tag noch immer kein bericht, keine nachricht?

entweder hat ihn der gürtschi verhaften lassen oder er hat eine gürtlerneurose gekriegt und ist im grünen heinrich wegtransportiert worden.


----------



## payne (21. März 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> boah, und am nächsten tag noch immer kein bericht, keine nachricht?
> 
> entweder hat ihn der gürtschi verhaften lassen oder er hat eine gürtlerneurose gekriegt und ist im grünen heinrich wegtransportiert worden.



Leider ist mir der Depp nicht über den Weg gefahren  oder gegangen bin die Hocheck Mautstrasse rauf die ganzen 9 km keine Menschen seele aber sehr Giftig der Berg.Die ganze Tour gestern 90km von 13 bis 19 Uhr.


----------



## freigeist (21. März 2014)

so soll es doch sein


----------



## payne (21. März 2014)

Genau so und nicht anders einfach ein Schöner Tag


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. März 2014)

erinnert mich stark an die Vor-Schengen-Zeiten, als die österreichischen Zöllner mit der MP im Anschlag zwischen Mittenwald und Scharnitz die Biker abgepasst haben und die Pässe sehen wollten. Falls keiner dabei war, konnte man bürokratisch oder unbürokratisch lösen ;-)

Nein, hier in den bayerischen Alpen sind die Waldbesitzer und Jäger eigentlich ganz entspannt. Hier sind es eher die ganzen Frührentner, die den Naturschutz und Wegeschutz für sich entdeckt haben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. März 2014)

Da passt der Artikel ganz gut dazu:
http://www.dreilaenderbike.de/reportagen/konfliktpotential-unter-wegenutzern/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (22. März 2014)

Die Studentin Luise T. wird auf dem Ringradweg beim Stubentor angehalten. Als die Alkoholprüfung nicht anschlägt, wird sie von den Polizisten - wie sie sagt - "angeschrien". Schließlich bleibt sie unterhalb der erlaubten Promille-Grenze. Der Polizist kontrolliert die Reflektorfolien mithilfe eines Lineals. Weil diese zu klein sind: 45 Euro Strafe.

Der Architekt Robert S. wird wegen Radfahrens in der Fußgängerzone am Kohlmarkt angehalten. Der Polizist kontrolliert die Ausstattung des Rades: Als Robert das Vorgehen des Beamten hinterfragt, wird er auch noch wegen Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses angezeigt: 496 Euro Strafe.

Der AHS-Lehrer Frederik A. fährt am Ringradweg entlang und quert bei Gelb-Rot eine Ampel. Als ein Streifenwagen den Radweg blockiert, fährt Frederik Richtung Innenstadt davon. Die Polizisten verfolgen ihn und tragen für die Anzeige allerlei Delikte zusammen: 790 Euro Strafe.

Über Fälle wie diese - die Akten liegen dem Autor vor - berichten derzeit viele Radfahrende in den Online-Foren. Tatsächlich besteht heute ein größeres Risiko, auf dem Rad von der Polizei angehalten zu werden, als noch vor einigen Jahren. Johann Golob, der Sprecher der Wiener Polizei, bestätigt, dass auf den Anstieg bei den Radfahrenden reagiert wurde. Sowohl einzelne Wachzimmer als auch Stadtkommanden führten entsprechende Schwerpunkt-Aktionen durch. In welchem Ausmaß kontrolliert wird, quantifiziert der Oberst nicht: "Unsere Landesverkehrsabteilung hat keine Aufzeichnungen über die Gesamtzahl der Aktionen oder wie viele Radfahrer-spezifische Delikte zur Anzeige gelangen."

Fehlerhafte oder schikanöse Rechtsanwendung
Wo keine statistischen Daten greifbar sind, bleibt man auf subjektive Beschwerden von Betroffenen angewiesen. Und die beklagten sich, dass viele Polizisten um die Rechtslage offenbar nicht genau Bescheid wüssten oder die Rechtsordnung bis hin zur Schikane ausreizen. Das mit der als schikanös empfundenen Amtshandlung ist aber so eine Sache, weiß der auf Verkehrsdelikte spezialisierte Rechtsanwalt Johannes Pepelnik: Auch eine äußerst penible Anwendung des Gesetzes sei noch kein Gesetzes-Bruch. "Wir sind uns einig, dass vieles kleinlich und Unfug ist. Aber die einzige Möglichkeit, gegen so etwas effizient vorzugehen, ist eine Gesetzesänderung", sagt der Anwalt.

Nicht nur für Pepelnik ist die Straßenverkehrsordnung in vielen Punkten reformbedürftig. "Grundsätzlich sind Verkehrsregeln einzuhalten. Es gibt zahlreiche Regeln, die aus Perspektive des Kfz-Verkehrs Sinn machen, jedoch als Regel für Radfahrende zu hinterfragen sind", sagt etwa Markus Gansterer vom Verkehrsclub Österreich: "Die Straßenverkehrsordnung wurde geschaffen, um den Kfz-Verkehr zu regeln. Und entsprechend orientieren sich auch die Strafen an den Folgen, die ein Verkehrsdelikt durch ein Kfz verursachen kann."

Anders als etwa Deutschland kennt die österreichische StVO keinen Strafenkatalog, der nach Fahrzeug-Typ unterscheidet. Zwar legt §68 StVO Verhaltensregeln fest, die ausschließlich für Radfahrende gelten. Wenn es um Delikte wie das Queren einer Kreuzung bei Rotlicht oder das Fahren in alkoholisiertem Zustand geht, ist der Strafrahmen aber für alle Fahrzeuge gleich. Das geringere Risikopotenzial des Fahrrades wird nicht berücksichtigt. Gansterer: "Dabei wären allein die physikalischen Gesetze ein Argument für ein Überdenken der gleichen Strafhöhen."

Gefährdungspotenzial wird angeblich berücksichtigt
Auch für Armin Kaltenegger, den Leiter der Rechtsabteilung beim Kuratorium für Verkehrssicherheit (KfV), ist eine Gleichbehandlung zweier so ungleicher Fahrzeuge unsinnig. "Es ist nicht dasselbe, ob ein Radfahrer eine Fußgängerzone kurz quert oder ob ein Sattelschlepper durch die Fuzo rast", sagt Kaltenegger. Allerdings fließe in Österreich das unterschiedliche Gefährdungspotenzial in die Strafbemessung ein. Wo Strafverfügungen diese Verhältnismäßigkeit außer Acht lassen, bewähre sich in der Regel ein Einspruch, so der Jurist.

Während Kaltenegger mit der StVO zufrieden ist, sehen Gansterer und Pepelnik Änderungsbedarf: vor allem bei Vorrangregeln, dem Verbot des Nebeneinanderfahrens und bei der Radwegebenutzungspflicht. Fahrrad-Interessensvertreter gehen sogar noch weiter und fordern eine klare Senkung der Verkehrsstrafen bei Alkoholgrenzüberschreitung, Telefonierverbot und Ampelübertretungen: "Der halbe Wert der Kfz-Mindeststrafe sollte die Maximalstrafe für Radfahrende sein", fordert etwa Alec Hager, der Sprecher der Radlobby Österreich.

Es mag für Radfahrer, die sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen, ein schwacher Trost sein. Aber die Rechtslage hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren ein Stück weit Richtung Fahrrad geöffnet. Die jüngst beschlossene Aufweichung der Radwegebenutzungspflicht, Radstraßen und Begegnungszonen sind erste Erfolge für die wachsende Gruppe der Radfahrer in Österreich. Und die Rechtslage sei nur einer von mehreren Faktoren, die das Miteinander im Straßenverkehr bestimmen, meint Jurist Kaltenegger vom KfV. Es finde ein kultureller Wandel weg von der Auto-Zentriertheit statt.



Strafbares Radfahren - "Straßenverkehrsordnung diskriminiert die Radfahrer" - Wiener Zeitung Online


*Information*
Strafbemessung

Die Strafhöhen dieser Aufstellung ergeben sich aus den betreffenden Gesetzesbestimmungen bzw. beruhen - was die Höhe der Organmandate angeht - auf den Angaben der Landespolizeidirektion Wien. In die Strafbemessung sind verschiedene Faktoren einzubeziehen. Etwa das konkrete Gefährdungspotenzial des Verkehrsdeliktes in der jeweiligen Situation oder die Einsichtigkeit des Gesetzesbrechers.

Telefonieren ohne Freisprecheinrichtung: 50 Euro (Organmandat) bzw. 72 Euro (Strafverfügung).

Alkohol: Geldstrafen ab 800 Euro. Der Strafrahmen ist für Radler genauso hoch wie für Motorisierte und reicht bis 5900 Euro. Organmandate sind nicht zulässig.

Freihändig fahren: 30 Euro (Organmandat) bzw. 72 Euro (Strafverfügung).

In der "Fuzo" fahren: Rund 70 Euro (Strafverfügung). Mit Organmandat sind es 30 Euro.

Gegen die Einbahn: Strafrahmen bis zu 726 Euro. Organmandat: 50 Euro.

Ausstattungs-Mängel: 20 Euro (Organmandat) bzw. 70 Euro (Strafverfügung). Im Übrigen treiben mehrere Mängel am Fahrrad die Strafe schnell in die Höhe.

Gehsteig befahren: Als Organmandat: 30 Euro. Bei Gefährdung von Fußgängern: 50 Euro. Die Strafverfügung kommt meistens um die 70 Euro.

Nicht anhalten bei Stopp-Schild: Strafrahmen bis 726 Euro. Als Organmandat: 50 Euro.

Fahren bei Rot: 70 Euro (Organmandat). Strafrahmen bis 726 Euro.

Nicht Anhalten trotz Aufforderung durch die Polizei: Strafrahmen bis zu 726 Euro. Organmandat 50 Euro.


----------



## payne (22. März 2014)

Das ist alles nicht mehr Lebenswert in Wien bist nur noch für eines gut Zahlen,Zahlen Zahlen


----------



## pedax (22. März 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Wenn es um Delikte wie das Queren einer Kreuzung bei Rotlicht oder das Fahren in alkoholisiertem Zustand geht, ist der Strafrahmen aber für alle Fahrzeuge gleich. Das geringere Risikopotenzial des Fahrrades wird nicht berücksichtigt. Gansterer: "Dabei wären allein die physikalischen Gesetze ein Argument für ein Überdenken der gleichen Strafhöhen."


Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht so, aus mehreren Gründen:

Wie kommt der Autofahrer dazu, sich sein Leben lang gedanken zu machen weil er einen besoffenen Radfahrer überfahren hat? Auch wenn die rechtliche Schuldfrage eindeutig ist sollte man die psychischen Auswirkungen nicht außer Acht lassen.
Was passiert wenn ein Autofahrer versucht einem alkoholisierten Fahrradfahrer auszuweichen und dabei einen Unbeteiligten (z.B. ein am Straßenrand stehendes oder spielendes Kind) überfährt?
Wer am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt hat bestimmte Grundsätze zu befolgen und ich finde es richtig, dass hier unabhängig vom Verkehrsmittel die gleichen Strafrahmen verwendet werden. Die tatsächliche Strafhöhe sollte ja ohnehin ein Einzelfallentscheid sein und wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist gibt es ja noch immer die Möglichkeit eines Einspruchs.


----------



## TTT (22. März 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> Wer am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt hat bestimmte Grundsätze zu befolgen und ich finde es richtig, dass hier unabhängig vom Verkehrsmittel die gleichen Strafrahmen verwendet werden. Die tatsächliche Strafhöhe sollte ja ohnehin ein Einzelfallentscheid sein und wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist gibt es ja noch immer die Möglichkeit eines Einspruchs.


 
Das hieße in der Konsequenz,...
...dass jeder Kneipenbesucher, der 3 Bier getrunken hat den Führerschein verlieren sollte, weil er auf dem Weg aus der Kneipe zum Taxi kurzzeitig am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt!
... Kinder gar nicht am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen dürften, weil sie als Fußgänger oder Radfahrer die gleichen Anforderungen an das Urteilsvermögen haben müssten, wie der Erwachsene, den man aufgrund seines Alters dafür befähigt hält!

Solche Ansichten finden zurecht keine Anwendung in den Gesetzen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. März 2014)

... zumindest nicht in den Deutschen ...

Interessant, wenn Österreicher an Diskussionen zum Betretungsrecht (Wegerecht) teilnehmen:
http://www.landtreff.de/darf-man-waldwege-fur-reiter-sperren-t87345-90.html
bis zum Ende der Diskussion bleibt ein Geheimnis bestehen...


----------



## pedax (22. März 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Das hieße in der Konsequenz,...
> ...dass jeder Kneipenbesucher, der 3 Bier getrunken hat den Führerschein verlieren sollte, weil er auf dem Weg aus der Kneipe zum Taxi kurzzeitig am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt!


In Österreich (und meines Wissens nach auch in Deutschland) kann einem besoffenen Fußgänger durchaus der Führerschein abgenommen werden wenn er den Straßenverkehr gefährdet auch wenn die Hürden hierfür recht hoch liegen



TTT schrieb:


> ... Kinder gar nicht am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen dürften, weil sie als Fußgänger oder Radfahrer die gleichen Anforderungen an das Urteilsvermögen haben müssten, wie der Erwachsene, den man aufgrund seines Alters dafür befähigt hält!


Kinder sind vom Vertrauensgrundsatz ausgenommen und dürfen z.B. in Österreich mit dem Fahrrad auch erst ab einem bestimmten Alter alleine am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen (ab 10 Jahren mit bestandener Radfahrprüfung ansonsten erst ab 12 Jahren).
Es gibt Personengruppen (z.B. Kinder) die nicht das gleiche Urteilsvermögen haben und deshalb mehr Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen, würde man das aber z.B. ausweiten in dem man Radfahrern Alkoholkonsum oder telefonieren während dem Radfahrer erlaubt würden die Unfallzahlen in die Höhe schießen.



TTT schrieb:


> Solche Ansichten finden zurecht keine Anwendung in den Gesetzen!


Nach deiner Rechtsmeinung müsste das Strafmaß also niedriger sein wenn ich mit 2,0 Promille ins Auto setze, aber nur mit 20 km/h fahre weil ich so weniger schaden anrichten kann als jemand der schneller fährt?


----------



## payne (22. März 2014)

Von einem Radfahrer sollte man nicht das gleiche verlangen, wie von einem Autolenker. Es kommt auch auf die Gefährlichkeit der Tätigkeit an. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich 2 Tonnen mit bis zu 200km/h bewegen kann, oder 100kg mit bis zu 50 km/h. Deshalb brauchen Radfahrer und Fußgänger auch keinen Führerschein. Und für einen Piloten eines Verkehrsflugzeugs reicht es auch nicht aus, einmal in seinem Leben eine Fahrprüfung bestanden zu haben, der muss regelmäßig nachweisen, dass er noch in der Lage ist, ein Flugzeug sicher zu handhaben.


----------



## pedax (22. März 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Es kommt auch auf die Gefährlichkeit der Tätigkeit an. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich 2 Tonnen mit bis zu 200km/h bewegen kann, oder 100kg mit bis zu 50 km/h. Deshalb brauchen Radfahrer und Fußgänger auch keinen Führerschein.


Es stimmt natürlich, dass 100kg mit 50km/h tendenziell weniger Schaden an anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern anrichten als 2 Tonnen bei erheblich höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Aber in Punkte Eigengefährdung liegt das Risiko bei Radfahrern mind. gleich hoch wie bei Autofahrern (meiner Einschätzung nach sogar noch deutlich höher). Ich bin selbst auch viel mit dem Auto unterwegs und es gibt leider wirklich sehr viele Rücksichtslos Radfahrer, die eine Gefährdung für den Straßenverkehr darstellen. Und ich sehe nicht ein warum ein Radfahrer der z.B. sich selbst gefährdet nicht genau so streng bestraft werden sollten wie ein Autofahrer - wie komme ich als Autofahrer dazu mir mein Leben lang Gedanken zu machen wenn ich einen besoffenen und telefonierenden Radfahrer über den Haufen fahre? Ich fahre selbst gerne mit dem Auto und mit dem Fahrrad und es kann nur funktionieren wenn beide Gruppen aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen und für beide Gruppen ähnliche Verkehrsregeln (mit vergleichbaren Strafen) gelten.


----------



## payne (22. März 2014)

das einzige, was sie mit so einer schwerpunktaktion erreichen, ist das das fahrrad als fortbewegungsmittel in der Stadt noch unbeliebter wird. Da fahren die Leute gleich viel lieber mit dem Auto. Und in Zeiten wo wir ohnehin mit zuviel CO2 ausstoß zu tun haben ist das ja wurscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (23. März 2014)

Es gibt bestimmt einige Dinge die eine Art von Schikane darstellen, andere Dinge hingen sollten sogar kontrolliert und geahndet werden. Ich erlaube mir einfach mal einige Dinge aus deinem ursprünglichen Beitrag zu kommentieren



payne schrieb:


> Der Architekt Robert S. wird wegen Radfahrens in der Fußgängerzone am Kohlmarkt angehalten. Der Polizist kontrolliert die Ausstattung des Rades: Als Robert das Vorgehen des Beamten hinterfragt, wird er auch noch wegen Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses angezeigt: 496 Euro Strafe.


Das kann man nicht wirklich beurteilen, ohne dabei gewesen zu sein - es gibt leider ziemlich viele Leute die sehr schnell ausrasten und da darf man sich dann nicht wundern wenn man dafür eine Strafe kassiert, wobei 496 Euro müsste man meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich extrem ausrasten. Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass der Polizeibeamte überreagiert hat.



payne schrieb:


> Der AHS-Lehrer Frederik A. fährt am Ringradweg entlang und quert bei Gelb-Rot eine Ampel. Als ein Streifenwagen den Radweg blockiert, fährt Frederik Richtung Innenstadt davon. Die Polizisten verfolgen ihn und tragen für die Anzeige allerlei Delikte zusammen: 790 Euro Strafe.


Sorry, aber wer vor Polizisten zu flüchten versucht hat meiner Meinung nach die Strafe mehr als nur verdient - wäre er stehen geblieben und hätte sich einsichtig gezeigt wäre es evtl. bei einer Verwarnung oder ansonsten halt bei einer kleinen Geldstrafe geblieben



payne schrieb:


> Anders als etwa Deutschland kennt die österreichische StVO keinen Strafenkatalog, der nach Fahrzeug-Typ unterscheidet. Zwar legt §68 StVO Verhaltensregeln fest, die ausschließlich für Radfahrende gelten. Wenn es um Delikte wie das Queren einer Kreuzung bei Rotlicht oder das Fahren in alkoholisiertem Zustand geht, ist der Strafrahmen aber für alle Fahrzeuge gleich. Das geringere Risikopotenzial des Fahrrades wird nicht berücksichtigt. Gansterer: "Dabei wären allein die physikalischen Gesetze ein Argument für ein Überdenken der gleichen Strafhöhen."


Ich kenne persönlich einen Fall wo sich ein alkoholisierter Radfahrer auf einer Landstraße auf den Heimweg gemacht hat und dabei die gesamte Fahrspur gebraucht hat, da das Fahrrad in der bereits stark fortgeschrittenen Dämmerung überdies nicht ausreichend beleuchtet war, würde er von einem Autofahrer übersehen und tödlich verletzt. Der Autofahrer leidet bis heute psychisch stark darunter weil er sich immer wieder Vorwürfe macht ober nicht vielleicht doch noch eine Möglichkeit gehabt hätte auszuweichen. Solche verrückten Aktionen von Verkehrsteilnehmern (egal ob LKW, PKW oder Fahrrad) kann man nur durch abschreckende (und somit hohe) Strafen verhindern.



payne schrieb:


> Während Kaltenegger mit der StVO zufrieden ist, sehen Gansterer und Pepelnik Änderungsbedarf: vor allem bei Vorrangregeln, dem Verbot des Nebeneinanderfahrens und bei der Radwegebenutzungspflicht.


Tolle Idee, dann kann mir also jeder Radfahrer den Vorrang nehmen und wird dafür maximal mit 10 oder 20 € belangt. Was passiert wenn ich einen solchen Idioten umniete oder mir einer hinten drauf knallt weil ich deswegen eine Vollbremsung machen muss? Es gibt bestimmt sinnvolle Möglichkeiten den Radfahrern (in den Städten) etwas mehr Rechte einzuräumen, aber das Ergebnis muss ein gleichberechtigtes Miteinander sein - würde man den Radfahrern alles erlauben, würde entweder die Anzahl der Verkehrstoten rasant ansteigen oder man müsste den KfZ-Verkehr komplett verbannen und keines der beiden Ergebnisse halte ich für geeignet.



payne schrieb:


> Fahrrad-Interessensvertreter gehen sogar noch weiter und fordern eine klare Senkung der Verkehrsstrafen bei Alkoholgrenzüberschreitung, Telefonierverbot und Ampelübertretungen: "Der halbe Wert der Kfz-Mindeststrafe sollte die Maximalstrafe für Radfahrende sein", fordert etwa Alec Hager, der Sprecher der Radlobby Österreich.


Auch hier wieder ein Beispiel - auf meinem täglich weg in die Arbeit kommen mir regelmäßig telefonierende Radfahrer unter die vor lauter Konzentration auf das Telefonat darauf vergessen, dass es direkt neben der Straße einen asphaltierten 3m breiten Radweg gibt und stattdessen weil sie einhändig ihr Fahrrad nicht unter Kontrolle haben über die gesamte Fahrbahn schwanken. Wenn sie denn nun doch mal abbiegen, wird natürlich auf Handzeichen verzichtet, weil sie ja keine Hand mehr frei haben. Bei solchen Rüpeln kommt mir echt das Kotzen - da habe ich vollstes Verständnis für jeden Autofahrer der bei einem solchen Verhalten der Radfahrer Aggressionen entwickelt.



payne schrieb:


> Freihändig fahren: 30 Euro (Organmandat) bzw. 72 Euro (Strafverfügung).


Finde ich in Ordnung mir ist es schon mal passiert, dass am neben der Straße verlaufenden Radweg einer der freihändig fuhr gestürzt ist und mir direkt vors Auto flog - ich konnte zwar rechtzeitig ausweichen, hätte aber auch schlimmer ausgehen können.



payne schrieb:


> In der "Fuzo" fahren: Rund 70 Euro (Strafverfügung). Mit Organmandat sind es 30 Euro.


In der Fuzo fahren sollte meiner Meinung nach erlaubt sein, wobei man selbstverständlich die Geschwindigkeit anpassen muss, z.B. an einem Einkaufssamstag da mit über 30 km/h durchzubrettern gehört auch weiterhin bestraft - wohingegen man am Morgen bevor die Geschäfte öffnen gerne auch mal schneller durchfahren kann.



payne schrieb:


> Gegen die Einbahn: Strafrahmen bis zu 726 Euro. Organmandat: 50 Euro.


Meiner Erfahrung nach steht bei den meisten Einbahnen die breit genug sind um Radfahrer als Gegenverkehr zu erlauben, ohnehin die Zusatztafel "ausgenommen Radfahrer"



payne schrieb:


> Ausstattungs-Mängel: 20 Euro (Organmandat) bzw. 70 Euro (Strafverfügung). Im Übrigen treiben mehrere Mängel am Fahrrad die Strafe schnell in die Höhe.


Hier sollte man auch etwas mehr Fingerspitzen-Gefühl anwenden - wenn ich z.B. auf einem Radweg bei guter Sicht tagsüber ohne Licht unterwegs bin halte ich die Strafen für übertrieben, wer aber bei Regen oder schlechter Sicht (vielleicht sogar nachts) ohne Licht unterwegs ist sollte durchaus bestraft werden



payne schrieb:


> Gehsteig befahren: Als Organmandat: 30 Euro. Bei Gefährdung von Fußgängern: 50 Euro. Die Strafverfügung kommt meistens um die 70 Euro.


Hier sehe ich es ähnlich wie bei der Fuzo, wenn die Geschwindigkeit angepasst ist und niemand gefährdet wird, sehe ich da wenig Probleme.



payne schrieb:


> Fahren bei Rot: 70 Euro (Organmandat). Strafrahmen bis 726 Euro.


Das ist in den meisten Fällen gefährlich und sollte auch weiterhin bestraft werden



payne schrieb:


> Nicht Anhalten trotz Aufforderung durch die Polizei: Strafrahmen bis zu 726 Euro. Organmandat 50 Euro.


Das ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt, die Polizei ist halt mal für die Überwachung der Gesetze zuständig und wenn man angehalten wird sollte man dem auch Folge leisten, ansonsten wird bald pure Anarchie herrschen.


----------



## Deleted 247804 (23. März 2014)

Nachdem ich diesem Thread gelesen habe, fällt mir sehr sarkastisch ein: Das war das einzige, was die DDR richtig gemacht hat, die ganzen Landjunker und sonstigen Adligen zu Teufel zu jagen. In der Weimarer Republik gab es übrigens auch einen interessanten Prozess in den Zwanzigern. Da ging es um die Entschädigungen der Adligen für ihre "Verluste" während der November Revolution.


----------



## TTT (23. März 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> In Österreich (und meines Wissens nach auch in Deutschland) kann einem besoffenen Fußgänger durchaus der Führerschein abgenommen werden wenn er den Straßenverkehr gefährdet auch wenn die Hürden hierfür recht hoch liegen


 
Eben, um nichts anderes geht es: Es werden keine Regeln und Gesetze per se aufgehoben aber es gelten andere Grenzwerte, Strafmasse, Anforderungen!



pedax schrieb:


> Kinder sind vom Vertrauensgrundsatz ausgenommen und dürfen z.B. in Österreich mit dem Fahrrad auch erst ab einem bestimmten Alter alleine am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen (ab 10 Jahren mit bestandener Radfahrprüfung ansonsten erst ab 12 Jahren).
> Es gibt Personengruppen (z.B. Kinder) die nicht das gleiche Urteilsvermögen haben und deshalb mehr Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen, würde man das aber z.B. ausweiten in dem man Radfahrern Alkoholkonsum oder telefonieren während dem Radfahrer erlaubt würden die Unfallzahlen in die Höhe schießen.


 
Na siehtst Du, auch hier wieder, gleiche Grundsätze aber  unterschiedliche Grenzwerte, Anforderungen und Strafmasse! _In D kann der Führerschein bei Fussgängern erst bei höherem Alkoholpegel als beim Radfahrer entzogen werden, beim Autofahrer bei noch niedrigerem Pegel. Das hängt einfach von der Gefährdung ab, die vom jeweiligen Teilnehmer ausgeht._




pedax schrieb:


> Nach deiner Rechtsmeinung müsste das Strafmaß also niedriger sein wenn ich mit 2,0 Promille ins Auto setze, aber nur mit 20 km/h fahre weil ich so weniger schaden anrichten kann als jemand der schneller fährt?


 
Nein, denn von einem Auto geht grundsätzlich eine höhere Betriebsgefahr aus! Es sind grundsätzlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten möglich. Mit anderen Worten: Ein Auto ist eine Waffe, zu deren Führung ich qualifiziert und befähigt sein muß. Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht, das die Verkehrsmoral unter Radfahrern schlecht ist und dies auch nicht in Ordnung ist. Nur habe ich den Eindruck, das es zumeist eher der Neid ist, der Autofahrer aggressiv werden läßt, weil sie sich nicht so viel erlauben können.
Ich hatte mal folgende Situation: Ich habe mit dem Rad an einer Ampel gehalten. Hinter mir hielt ein Autofahrer. Von hinten kam eine Radfahrerin, wechselte kurz auf den Fußgängerübergang (auch Rot) und fuhr dann weiter. Als die Ampel grün wurde gab der Autofahrer mächtig Gas, holte die Radfahrerin ein und Maßregelte diese  durchs Seitenfenster. Bei der nächsten Ampel fuhr ich neben den Autofahrer und fragte ihn freundlich, ob er sich über die Radfahrerin geärgert habe, was er bejahte. Darauf sagte ich (immer noch ganz ruhig): Als die Radfahrerin über Rot fuhr, hat  sie in diesem Moment niemanden gefährdet (es war nämlich niemand da). Er jedoch hat mich durch sein viel zu knappes Überholen massiv gefährdet. Sein Einwand, mehr Abstand sei bei Gegenverkehr nicht möglich, wurde mit mir mit dem Gegenargument entkräftet, dass er dann eben wie an einer Ampel auch warten muss, bis er vorschriftsmäßig überholen kann. Darauf ging die Seitenscheibe hoch und er hat nur noch starr nach vorne geblickt!

Um was geht es also wirklich? Und jetzt würde ich gerne wieder on Topic werden, denn eins hat mich dieser Thread hier gelehrt, ich werde so schnell keinen Urlaub mehr in Österreich machen...


----------



## pedax (23. März 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Na siehtst Du, auch hier wieder, gleiche Grundsätze aber  unterschiedliche Grenzwerte, Anforderungen und Strafmasse! _In D kann der Führerschein bei Fussgängern erst bei höherem Alkoholpegel als beim Radfahrer entzogen werden, beim Autofahrer bei noch niedrigerem Pegel. Das hängt einfach von der Gefährdung ab, die vom jeweiligen Teilnehmer ausgeht._



In Österreich gilt für Radfahrer 0,8 Promille, für PKW-Lenker 0,5 Promille die Strafen bei Überschreitung der jeweiligen Grenzwerte sind aber sehr ähnlich. Für Fußgänger gibt es keine fest definierten Grenzwerte, da wird die individuelle Gefährdung betrachtet (man muss sich aber schon ziemlich dämlich anstellen, damit einem als Fußgänger der Führerschein entzogen wird)




TTT schrieb:


> Nein, denn von einem Auto geht grundsätzlich eine höhere Betriebsgefahr aus! Es sind grundsätzlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten möglich. Mit anderen Worten: Ein Auto ist eine Waffe, zu deren Führung ich qualifiziert und befähigt sein muß.


Ich kann auch mit einem Fahrrad mit 50 km/h an einem Samstag durch eine Fußgängerzone fahren - da besteht auch Gefahr für Leib und Leben - man sollte das also nicht so verallgemeinern und genau deshalb sieht der Gesetzgeber auch eine breite Spanne bei den Bußgeldern vor (nur so kann man eine gerechte Strafe für den Einzelfall schaffen)



TTT schrieb:


> Als die Radfahrerin über Rot fuhr, hat  sie in diesem Moment niemanden gefährdet (es war nämlich niemand da).


Also darf ich deiner Meinung nach auch bei Rot mit dem Auto in die Kreuzung einfahren wenn keiner da ist, weil ich niemanden gefährde? Sorry, die Diskussion ist sinnlos - es gibt nun mal Verkehrsregeln an die sich alle Verkehrsteilnehmer halten wollen, auch wenn es sowohl bei den Auto- als auch bei den Radfahrern Personen gibt die glauben sie könnten sich darüber hinwegsetzen. Diese Personen gehören auch bestraft sonst herrscht bald Anarchie im Straßenverkehr und Verkehrsverhältnisse wie in weiten teilen Asiens.



TTT schrieb:


> Er jedoch hat mich durch sein viel zu knappes Überholen massiv gefährdet.


Bei Überholen von Radfahrern setzt leider bei vielen Autofahrern das Hirn aus. Anderseits gibt es aber auch viele Radfahrer die Autofahrer unbedingt provozieren wollen - so kommen mir z.B. täglich Radfahrer unter, die obwohl es neben der Straße einen ca. 3m breiten asphaltierten Radweg gibt unbedingt auf der Straße fahren müssen (die Straße ist teilw. unübersichtlich und sehr schmal), wodurch es regelmäßig zu gefährlichen Situationen kommt und da habe ich auch für die Autofahrer vollstes Verständnis wenn sie sich durch solche Situationen provoziert fühlen. Etwas Verständnis habe ich noch wenn Rennradfahrer, vorausgesetzt sie fahren wirklich schnell (was leider meist die Ausnahme ist), an Tagen an denen der Radweg stark befahren ist (z.B. an Wochenenden wenn Familien mit Kindern dort unterwegs sind) auf die Straße ausweichen. Wenn aber Erwachsene mittleren Alters auf dem Weg zum Einkaufen oder in die Arbeit provokant mitten auf der Straße fahren habe ich überhaupt kein Verständnis dafür wenn direkt daneben ein asphaltierter (!!!) Radweg verläuft.


----------



## payne (23. März 2014)

Tja - von nichts kommt nichts: Als Radfahrer ist es definitiv nicht leicht lebend von A nach B zu kommen. Autofahrer schauen nicht, Fußgänger schauen nicht. Beide Gruppen finden sich im Recht. Als Radfahrer ist man permant gefordert die Fehler der anderen zu nivellieren und dreifach gut aufzupassen. Und daher wunderts mich überhaupt nicht, wenn sich nicht alle Radfahrer an die STVO halten. Wem keine Rechte gegeben werden, der wird die der anderen auch nur schwer akzeptieren.


----------



## pedax (23. März 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Tja - von nichts kommt nichts: Als Radfahrer ist es definitiv nicht leicht lebend von A nach B zu kommen. Autofahrer schauen nicht, Fußgänger schauen nicht. Beide Gruppen finden sich im Recht. Als Radfahrer ist man permant gefordert die Fehler der anderen zu nivellieren und dreifach gut aufzupassen. Und daher wunderts mich überhaupt nicht, wenn sich nicht alle Radfahrer an die STVO halten. Wem keine Rechte gegeben werden, der wird die der anderen auch nur schwer akzeptieren.


Und als Autofahrer ist es vor allem im Sommer nicht leicht von A nach B zu kommen ohne einen verantwortungslosen Radfahrer zu überfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (23. März 2014)

Verantwortungslose Autofahrer sind in Wien aber in der überzahl.

Das ist leider ein Verhalten, das sich quer durch alle Verkehrsteilnehmer zieht. Bei manchen Leuten dominiert halt der "Schleicht's euch, jetzt komm ich"-Egoismus. Beispiel: Ein paar Radler queren die Operngasse auf Höhe des Café Museum bei Grün. Ein Fußgänger will gleichzeitig die Nibelungengasse überqueren, obwohl er Rot hat, er muss ausweichen. Reaktion des Passanten: "Scheiß Radler!" Sowas passiert leider auch. Ich glaub, dass Leute, die sich im Straßenverkehr rücksichtslos verhalten, das unabhängig von der Wahl des Verkehrsmittels tun. Der erwähnte Passant wäre am Fahrrad vermutlich genauso deppert. Oder in der Bim. Oder hinter dem Steuer eines Autos.


----------



## payne (26. März 2014)

Ein wenig off Topic aber wieder bezeichnet für die Jäger hier im Lande.

*Bgld: Jäger erschießt aus Versehen Kaiseradler*
*Aufschrei unter Vogelschützern: Für Aufregung sorgt derzeit ein Jäger im Burgenland, der einen seltenen Kaiseradler auf dem Gewissen hat. Nachdem der Schütze die gefiederte Trophäe zu einer Präparatorin gebracht hatte, wurde Anzeige erstattet. Der Waidmann spricht von Pech: "Ich hatte auf eine Elster gezielt."*
*Fast zwei Jahrhunderte galt der Kaiseradler in Österreich als ausgestorben. Seit seiner gefeierten Rückkehr ziehen nur wenige über dem Land ihre Kreise. Ausgerechnet einer dieser bedrohten Greifvögel geriet ins Visier eines Jägers aus dem Bezirk Mattersburg.*
*In einer Schottergrube erhob er seine Flinte gen Himmel. "Ich habe auf eine Elster geschossen. Das Schrot traf jedoch den Adler", verteidigt sich der 56-Jährige. Seine Tat war aufgeflogen, als er die "Trophäe" bei einer Präparatorin ausstopfen lassen wollte. "Für schulische Zwecke", wie er sagte. Eine Anzeige folgte.*
*Jetzt ist die Staatsanwaltschaft am Zug. Übrigens: Bei dem toten Kaiseradler soll es sich um einen Jungvogel handeln, der neben weiteren vier zur Erhaltung der Art freigelassen worden war.*

*Bgld: Jäger erschießt aus Versehen Kaiseradler - Auf Elster gezielt - Österreich - krone.at*


*Ok nächstes mal Überfalle ich eine Bank und sage es war ein Versehen ich wollte eigentlich nur geld abheben*

*Sofort Jagtschein u. Waffenschei einziehen u. zu einer saftigen Geldstrafe noch 1 jahr jedes wochenende in soeiner Aufzuchtsstation Strafweis arbeiten müssen da Lernt er das Weidwerk kennen,Hegen u. Pflegen)! Da wird ihm diese Schießwut schon vergehn ! was gibt es für einen grund eine Elster vom Himmel zu Schießen..... garkeinen, das beweißt nur seine Schießwut! solche Menschen sind zum kotzen !*​


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es scheint klar, dass insbesondere die Jägerschaft ein großes Interesse an der Einschränkung der Wegefreiheit der Radfahrer hat.
Das ist in Österreich nicht viel anders als in Deutschland.

In Österreich wird das aktuell noch vielfach vom Gesetz gedeckt und in Deutschland versuchen einige mit vermehrten Erfolg das Betretungsrecht unter dem Deckmantel des Natur- oder Tierschutzes auszuhebeln oder zu umgehen.

Dennoch wird uns eine allgemeine Jägerschelte in Sachen Wegefreiheit nicht weiterbringen. Hierzu gibt es zahlreiche Seiten und Organisationen, die sich damit beschäftigen.

Es scheint daher sinnvoll, die Situationen zu sammeln und zu verwerten, wo Jäger den Naturschutz vorschieben, um ihre jagdlichen Interessen zu vertreten.

Ein nettes Beispiel findet sich in der Diskussion zum Kommentar der NÖN *Ein Schritt zurück*.
Der erste Kommentar zum Artikel stammt von einem Jäger und der schreibt:


> Wenn sich die Freizeitsportler auch *finanziell* an den Hege kosten und Jagdpacht beteiligen.
> Das Stift verlangt nicht minder an Jagd Pacht und somit hat der Pächter ein *Recht auf Ungestörtheit!*


Damit ist klar weshalb sie die Erholungsuchenden aus den Wäldern und ihren Revieren fernhalten wollen.


----------



## payne (26. März 2014)

Ja das ist genau was ich schon geschrieben haben hier geht es nur ums Finanzielle der MTB Fahrer lässt nicht genug Schotter im Wald.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. März 2014)

Dass die Machtverhältnisse zumindest in weiten Teilen Bayerns noch andere sind kann man am
heute erschienenen Artikel Archäologischer Wanderweg im Visier sehen:


> ...
> Die neuen Karten sind noch nicht gedruckt.“ Ursula Klobe versuchte, es mit leisen Tönen: Was den Verlauf des archäologischen Wanderwegs angeht, versprach die stellvertretende Bürgermeisterin den Waidmännern, sie bei der Festlegung des Streckenverlaufs ein Wörtchen mitreden zu lassen. Das sei bislang nämlich nicht geschehen, wie in der Mitgliederversammlung der Jäger der Kreisgruppe Roth-Hilpoltstein moniert wurde. „Ich werde mich darum kümmern“, sicherte Klobe in Thalmässing zu.
> 
> Auch Landrat Herbert Eckstein ließ durchblicken, dass er die Anregung ins Landratsamt mitnehmen werde. Er machte aber zugleich deutlich, dass es nicht darum gehen könne, den Weg an sich zu verhindern. Er verstehe zwar Bedenken der Jäger, die befürchteten, dass durch neue Waldwege Wild verscheucht werde. „Aber der Mensch ist schon auch noch wichtig“, hielt er entgegen. Generell aber stand er dem Einwurf seitens der Jäger positiv gegenüber. Was nur folgerichtig war, denn vor diesem Zwischenruf hatte der Landrat angesichts des Konfliktpotenzials im Wald betont: „Es gibt immer eine Lösung, man muss nur miteinander reden.“ Generell könne er aber seitens des Landratsamtes eine Grundzufriedenheit mit den Jägern attestieren.
> ...


----------



## payne (26. März 2014)

Ja das ist wieder bezeichnend und das Foto im Bericht ist der Hammer einfach ein Klassiker


----------



## payne (28. März 2014)

26.03.2014 | 08:09 |​​*+* Text *-* Text​*Hohenberg öffnet Mountainbiker-Strecke*
*
Vorstoß | Hohenberg, Bezirk | Rund elf Kilometer Forststraßen im Hinterbergtal sollen noch heuer zeitlich beschränkt für das Mountainbiken freigegeben werden.​*


Von Markus Zauner

Am Lilienfelder Muckenkogel ist es (wie mehrfach berichtet) nicht möglich — Hohenberg zeigt es indes vor und öffnet eine Strecke für Mountainbiker.




_»Bild vergrößern_​Konkret sollen rund elf Kilometer Forststraßen im Hinterbergtal zum Radfahren geöffnet werden, bestätigt Bürgermeister Heinz Preus.

,,Ein Vertragsentwurf mit der Besitzerfamilie liegt bereits vor, der im nächsten Gemeinderat beschlossen werden soll“, so der Ortschef. Kostenpunkt für die Gemeinde: Rund 2.000 Euro pro Jahr, der Vertrag wird jährlich kündbar sein.
*,,Es ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, dass das Mountainbiken auf allen Forststraßen verboten ist.“
Hohenbergs Bürgermeister Heinz Preus*​Immer soll das Mountainbiken auf der geöffneten Strecke freilich nicht erlaubt sein. ,,In den Morgen- und Abendstunden in der Dämmerung wird das Radfahren verboten sein. Die genauen Zeiten werden ausgeschildert. Wer sie missachtet, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Jagd und Sport haben ihre Berechtigung“, schildert Preus.





_»Bild vergrößern_​Gedacht sei das Angebot sowohl für Mountainbiker in Hohenberg als auch für Gäste: ,,Tagesausflügler sind willkommen“, so der Bürgermeister. Sein Fazit: ,,Ein Rückzugsgebiet für das Wild muss es geben. Es ist aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß, dass das Mountainbiken auf allen Forststraßen verboten ist.“



Hohenberg öffnet Mountainbiker-Strecke | NÖN - Niederösterreichische Nachrichten


----------



## Deleted 217350 (31. März 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Ein wenig off Topic aber wieder bezeichnet für die Jäger hier im Lande.
> 
> *Bgld: Jäger erschießt aus Versehen Kaiseradler*​*Aufschrei unter Vogelschützern: Für Aufregung sorgt derzeit ein Jäger im Burgenland, der einen seltenen Kaiseradler auf dem Gewissen hat. *



*Bgld: Jäger erschießt aus Versehen Reiseradler*​*Aufschrei unter Vogelschützern: Für Aufregung sorgt derzeit ein Jäger im Burgenland, der einen seltenen Reiseradler auf dem Gewissen hat.*

So stimmt's  .


----------



## rpguagua (31. März 2014)

Nachdem hier so eifrig diskutiert wird möchte ich euch meine Gedanken zum Thema auch nicht vorenthalten:


1.)  STVO (Ö): Es gibt dank der österreichischen Fahrradverordnung eine Andersbehanlung einiger weniger Radfahrer die keinerlei Rückstrahler oder Klingel/Hupe (bei guter Sicht) benötigen und für "Trainingsfahrten" (dieser Terminus ist nirgends definiert) noch dazu neben einander die Straßen blockieren dürfen. Gemeint sind hier die Rennradfahrer. Gleichzeitig gelten für MTBs alle "Schikanen“ der STVO im vollen Umfang solange eine Straße oder ein Radweg benutzt wird (Laut bmvit gilt der Wald und Forststraßen nicht als STVO-Bereich). Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund warum Rennradfahrer hier anders als MTB-Fahrer behandelt werden. à meiner Meinung nach sollten sowohl Rennradfahrer als auch MTB-Fahrer die Möglichkeit bekommen an Stelle der Reflektoren eine orange oder gelbe Warnweste zu tragen und die Ausnahmeregelung für Rennradfahrer sollte gestrichen werden.


2.)  Das österreichische Forstgesetz sieht eine Nutzung des Waldes zur Regeneration vor, diese ist allerdings momentan auf Fußgänger beschränkt. Sehr oft wird dies mit der Ruhebedürftigkeit des Wildes argumentiert, das in Wirklichkeit die Ausschussquoten der Jägerschaft im Vordergrund stehen ist wohl auch jedem klar. Die Jägerschaft besitzt meist den Wald nicht sondern pachtet diesen um ihrem Sport nachgehen zu können, dies kostet durchwegs sehr viel Geld, daher kann ich das Ansinnen alle anderen aus dem Revier vertreiben zu wollen zwar nachvollziehen, aber es kann nicht sein das nur wenige den Naherholungsraum Wald benutzen können. à Es ist nicht unbedingt nötig mitten in der Nacht durch den Wald zu heizen, aber untertags muss es zu einer Gleichberechtigung zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern in den Wäldern kommen. Den Wildbestand in Mitteleuropa sehe ich aufgrund der sorgsamen Hege und Pflege unserer Jägerschaft auf keinen Fall gefährdet eher im Gegenteil sehe ich hier eine Überbevölkerung (Wildschweine im Wienerwald zum Beispiel – den Flurschaden schaffen MTBler gar nicht den die Grunzies hinterlassen). Leider wird die Wildpopulation nicht von einer unabhängigen Behörde in Regelmäßigen Abständen evaluiert sondern von der Jägerschaft selbst, die auch die entsprechenden Ausschussquoten festsetzen.


Die STVO und das Forstgesetz schaffen einen gesetzlichen Rahmen der es uns extrem erschwert unseren Sport auszuüben, bzw. die meisten von uns in die Illegalität zwingt, denn wer hat schon an seinem MTB Rückstrahler montiert bzw. eine Glocke?


Fazit wir benötigen eine starke Interessensvereinigung analog den Rennradfahrern und den Jägern.


PS: Sorry das dies so österreichlastig ist, aber zur deutschen Situation traue ich mir kein Urteil zu.


----------



## payne (31. März 2014)

*Wildschwein verfehlt, Frau getroffen*


*Der Schuss eines Jägers traf eine Forstarbeiterin. Ob direkt oder über Umwege, blieb unklar. Der Mann muss Schadenersatz leisten, weil er sich nicht über die Arbeiten erkundigt hatte.*
30.03.2014 | 18:33 |  von Philipp Aichinger  (Die Presse)
Wien. Eine aktuelle Entscheidung des Obersten Gerichtshofs nimmt Jäger stärker in die Pflicht. Im Mittelpunkt des Prozesses stand die Frage, inwieweit ein Jäger Erkundigungen über andere im Wald befindliche Personen vornehmen muss, bevor er Schüsse abgibt.
Am Werk war ein eigentlich erfahrener Jäger, der aber im wahrsten Sinn über sein Ziel hinausschoss. Der Mann frönte jede Woche seinem Jagdtrieb, bereits mit 16 hatte er die dafür nötige Prüfung abgelegt. Auch an einem Morgen im Jänner 2007 war der Mann in einem Jagdrevier in Bärndorf (Niederösterreich) auf der Pirsch. Gegen acht Uhr kam er auf eine Lichtung. Der Mann bewegte sich möglichst leise, ging Schritt für Schritt vorwärts und suchte die Gegend mit einem Feldstecher, der für eine zehnfache Vergrößerung sorgte, nach Wild ab. Und siehe da: Er erblickte mehrere Wildschweine. Der Mann zielte auf ein Tier, das fast still stand, verfehlte es aber. Stattdessen traf das Projektil eine Forstarbeiterin. Diese konnte der Mann von seinem Standpunkt aus nicht sehen. Die Frau wurde schwer verletzt. Doch warum sie das Projektil traf, blieb unklar. Möglicherweise kam das Projektil erst über Umwege zu ihr, etwa indem es zunächst den Boden und erst dann die Forstarbeiterin traf. So genau konnte das nicht mehr festgestellt werden.
Das Unglück der Frau wurde als Arbeitsunfall anerkannt. Die Allgemeine Unfallversicherungsanstalt (AUVA) forderte ihre Ausgaben aber vom Jäger zurück. Er wurde auf rund 97.000 Euro geklagt. Der Mann, dessen Strafverfahren mit einer Diversion geendet hatte, wehrte sich aber gegen die Forderungen der AUVA. Er habe sich „jagdgerecht“ verhalten, so wie ein sorgfältiger Jäger es tun würde. Das Wildschwein sei, als er schoss, frei gestanden, und es habe sich in der Flugbahn sonst niemand gefunden, der hätte gefährdet werden können. Auch ein „ausreichender Kugelfang“ in Form eines Erdwalls sei vorhanden gewesen. Dass die Arbeiterin getroffen wurde, müsse man auf eine „ganz außergewöhnliche Verkettung von Umständen zurückführen“. Das Geschoss habe einen atypischen Verlauf genommen, der in der Jagdpraxis noch nie aufgetreten sei. Zudem hätte die Forstverwaltung, mit der er durch die Jagdkarte einen Vertrag habe, Sperrmaßnahmen durchführen müssen. Man könne von einem Jäger nicht verlangen, vor einem „Morgenpirschgang“ persönlich nachzuschauen, ob andere Leute den Wald nutzen. Das würde nämlich die Jagd im Vorhinein vereiteln.
Bei der ersten Vernehmung gab der Mann an, nichts von Forstarbeiten im Wald gewusst zu haben. Später musste er eingestehen, 15 Minuten vor dem Unglück einen Anruf von einem anderen Jäger erhalten zu haben. Dieser warnte, dass er ein Fahrzeug gesehen und Geräusche gehört habe, bei denen es sich um Forstarbeiter handeln könnte.

*Nicht ausreichend vergewissert*

Das Wiener Landesgericht für Zivilrechtssachen erklärte, dass der Jäger hafte. Er habe gegen § 96 des NÖ Jagdgesetzes verstoßen, das jede Tätigkeit verbiete, die Menschen auch nur abstrakt gefährden könne. Der Mann habe es trotz konkreter Hinweise auf Forstarbeiten unterlassen, sich zu vergewissern, wo diese genau im Wald stattfanden. Er hätte etwa das Revier weiter abgehen sollen, um Nachschau zu halten, meinte das Gericht. Jedenfalls wäre es unzumutbar gewesen, bei der Forstverwaltung anzurufen und zu fragen, wo die Arbeiter im Einsatz sind. Das Jagdrevier hingegen sei laut dem Vertrag zwar berechtigt, aber nicht verpflichtet gewesen, bei Forstarbeiten ein Betretungsverbot zu verhängen. Das Oberlandesgericht Wien und der Oberste Gerichtshof (10 Ob 55/13f) bestätigten das Urteil. Der Mann habe das Jagdgesetz, das eine zivilrechtliche Schutzvorschrift darstelle, übertreten und müsse daher Schadenersatz leisten.
*AUF EINEN BLICK*
*Ein Jäger,* der eine Frau mit einem Geschoss traf, haftet, auch wenn er die Frau nicht gesehen hat und das Projektil möglicherweise erst über Umwege das Opfer traf. Der Jäger, der von einem Kollegen vor möglichen Forstarbeitern telefonisch gewarnt wurde, hatte sich nicht bei der Forstverwaltung über Details erkundigt. Der Mann habe § 96 des niederösterreichischen Jagdgesetzes gebrochen, erklärten die Gerichte. Der dortige Absatz 1 lautet: „An Orten, an denen die Jagd die öffentliche Ruhe, Ordnung oder Sicherheit stören oder das Leben von Menschen gefährden würde, darf nicht gejagt werden.“

Wildschwein verfehlt, Frau getroffen « DiePresse.com​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (1. April 2014)

rpguagua schrieb:


> 1.)  STVO (Ö): Es gibt dank der österreichischen Fahrradverordnung eine Andersbehanlung einiger weniger Radfahrer die keinerlei Rückstrahler oder Klingel/Hupe (bei guter Sicht) benötigen und für "Trainingsfahrten" (dieser Terminus ist nirgends definiert) noch dazu neben einander die Straßen blockieren dürfen. Gemeint sind hier die Rennradfahrer. Gleichzeitig gelten für MTBs alle "Schikanen“ der STVO im vollen Umfang solange eine Straße oder ein Radweg benutzt wird (Laut bmvit gilt der Wald und Forststraßen nicht als STVO-Bereich). Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund warum Rennradfahrer hier anders als MTB-Fahrer behandelt werden. à meiner Meinung nach sollten sowohl Rennradfahrer als auch MTB-Fahrer die Möglichkeit bekommen an Stelle der Reflektoren eine orange oder gelbe Warnweste zu tragen und die Ausnahmeregelung für Rennradfahrer sollte gestrichen werden.



"mein bruder darf länger fernsehen und ich nicht - buhuuuuuu!" 

ist das nur neid und missgunst, oder was stört dich an den rennradlern?

ich fahre selber mtb UND rr UND auto.
aber der wegfall begünstigung der rr´s bringt dem biker auf trails rein gar nichts.


----------



## rpguagua (1. April 2014)

Offensichtlich hab ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Wenn es RR dürfen warum dann nicht auch andere der Sicherheitsgedanken muss ja grundsätzlich vom Gesetzgeber gleichermaßen für alle Radfahrer gelten. Mir ist es schon öfter passiert dass ich RR erst sehr spät gesehen habe da die Fahrer ein schwarzes Bike bei schwarzem Radtriko getragen haben und es mit der guten Sicht nicht so genau genommen haben. Daher wäre mein Vorschlag sowohl MTBler als auch RRler anstatt der Reflektoren die im Gelände ned besonders lange in den Speichen beleiben bzw anderweitig abgerissen werden durch die Option einer Warnweste zu erweitern. Diese finde ich sollten aber auch RR tragen oder eben Reflekoren montieren. Die Weste wird wohl leichter sein und wäre meine bevorzugte Wahl. Leider gibt es die Option aber eben nicht. Bzgl. RR die Ausnahme gilt ja nur bei guter Sicht und die ändert sich manchmal schneller als man denkt und dann steht man ohne Beleuchtung oder Reflektoren da. Eigentlich müsste man dann in so einer Situation sein Rad heim schieben. Eine Warnweste würde da leicht Abhilfe schaffen und wiegt nicht viel.

PS Fahre MTB und Auto in Ö, RR hab ich in den USA eins


----------



## nuttynuts (12. April 2014)

Ist echt super. Als Alltagsradler werd ich vom dominanten Autoverkehr be- und verdrängt. Dann will man wenigstens in der Freizeit abseits der Straßen mit den ganzen Blechkisten ganz in Ruhe radeln, vor allem im Wald. Dafür werd ich aber offensichtlich kriminalisiert, besonders wenn ich im Gelände fahren will. Oder wenn ich Wege nutze, die ich mir mal nicht mit den "Wanderern" (auf dem Weg zu ihrem Parkplatz im Wald) teilen muss.


----------



## rosterberg73 (15. April 2014)

Und es geht lustig weiter....
http://www.alpenverein.at/portal/news/aktuelle_news/2014/2014_04_14_wegefreiheit.php


----------



## Normansbike (15. April 2014)

Mal nach Fragen
Da ich jetzt in nesselwang bin und meine Wege die Grenze zu Österreich überschreiten, stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich dort auch in solch einen Genuss komme.
Da plane ich meine Route doch lieber hier in Bayern zu bleiben. Denn hier sind alle bisher sehr nett, auch Wanderer grüßen und haben selbst auf denn schmalsten trails eher nette Worte.
No go zu Österreich


----------



## payne (15. April 2014)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Und es geht lustig weiter....
> http://www.alpenverein.at/portal/news/aktuelle_news/2014/2014_04_14_wegefreiheit.php



Danke für den Link ja das Blaue Blut möchte den Wald nicht teilen


----------



## on any sunday (15. April 2014)

Im ersten Moment habe ich Senioren überwacht gelesen. Aber ist schon tragisch, wohnt man in den "richtigen" Bergen und kann fast nur illegal untwerwegs sein.


----------



## payne (15. April 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Mal nach Fragen
> Da ich jetzt in nesselwang bin und meine Wege die Grenze zu Österreich überschreiten, stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich dort auch in solch einen Genuss komme.
> Da plane ich meine Route doch lieber hier in Bayern zu bleiben. Denn hier sind alle bisher sehr nett, auch Wanderer grüßen und haben selbst auf denn schmalsten trails eher nette Worte.
> No go zu Österreich



Ich selbst bin aus Wien und werde meinen Urlaub auch nicht in Österreich machen ich fahre nach Südtirol Sehr Nette und gastfreundliche Leute


----------



## Votec Tox (15. April 2014)

rpguagua schrieb:


> ....Eine Warnweste würde da leicht Abhilfe schaffen und wiegt nicht viel.
> ....


Bitte keine Warnwestenpflicht! Diese Wahnwesten findet man inzwischen an jedem zweiten Motorradfahrer bei schönstem Sonnenwetter und dann noch eingeschaltete Zusatzscheinwerfer...
Eine Warnweste soll vor etwas warnen, z.B. bei einem Unfall macht es Sinn als Helfer eine zu tragen usw.
Oder Treiber bei der Jagd , Straßenarbeiter am Rande des laufenden Verkehrs usw.

Wenn nun jeder RR- und Mtb-Fahrer mit leuchtenden Wahnwesten rumfährt und vor sich warnt, was soll das? 
Und mit etwas Eigenverantwortlichkeit bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen bei bestimmten Bedingungen selbst zu entscheiden eine anzuziehen, so trage ich bei einer RR-Tour im Dunkeln ab und zu mal eine, wenn die Strecke über größere öffentliche Straßen gehen sollte oder im Winter auf dem Motorrad, wenn es neblig wird und die Kleidung zu unauffällig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpguagua (15. April 2014)

@Votec Tox : Du hast mich offensichtlich nicht verstanden. Ich will keine Warnwestenpflicht, sondern eine Alternative zu den Reflektoren und eine Gleichbehandlung aller Radfahrer.


----------



## payne (15. April 2014)

Ich bin dafür dass die Jäger nur mehr reglementiert Munition bekommen und jeden einzelnen Schuss belegen müssen.
Dann hätten Ötscherbären und zugewanderte Luchse wieder eine Überlebenschance und würden nicht plötzlich verschwinden.
So würde der geheimen "Wildrerei" der Grünröcke eundlich Einhalt geboten und das Gerede von Hege und Pflege würde wieder Sinn ergeben.


----------



## payne (16. April 2014)

*Der Straßenverkehr ist für Österreichs Wildtiere eine große Gefahr: Allein im Jahr 2013 wurden über 81.000 Rehe, Hasen und Co. von Autos und Lastwagen zu Tode gefahren. Die Straßen in Ober- und Niederösterreich sind das gefährlichste Pflaster, in Tirol leben die Tiere hingegen am sichersten.*

Wie der Verkehrsclub Österreich (VCÖ) und der WWF am Mittwoch berichteten, starben im vergangenen Jahr 38.738 Rehe im Straßenverkehr. Die zweite Opfergruppe bilden Hasen (24.405), danach folgen Fasane (8.819) und Füchse (3.079).

Der Lebensraum der Tiere ist vom Straßennetz mittlerweile stark eingeengt. Österreich wird von rund 110.000 Kilometer Straßen durchzogen. Im 20 Quadratkilometer großen Aktionsraum eines Feldhasen befinden sich zum Beispiel durchschnittlich 60 Kilometer Straßen. Deshalb sollten in schützenswerten Naturgebieten keine neuen Straßen mehr gebaut werden, forderten VCÖ und WWF in ihrer Aussendung.

*383 Menschen im Jahr 2012 bei Wildunfällen verletzt*
Nicht nur für Tiere sind die Begegnungen im Straßenverkehr gefährlich, auch Menschen kommen immer wieder bei Wildunfällen zu Schaden. Im Jahr 2012 ereigneten sich auf Österreichs Straßen 329 Wildunfälle. Dabei wurden 383 Menschen verletzt, eine Person kam ums Leben. Der ÖAMTC warnte am Mittwoch davor, dass die Gefahr von Wildunfällen im Moment steigt - denn die meisten solcher Unfälle gibt es im Frühling.

Die größte Gefahr droht Autofahrern durch riskante Ausweichmanöver. "Wenn man zum Beispiel mit dem Auto im Gegenverkehr landet oder einen Baum am Straßenrand touchiert, sind die Folgen dramatischer als bei einem Zusammenstoß mit einem Wildtier", erklärte Roland Frisch, Pkw-Chefinstruktor der ÖAMTC-Fahrtechnik. Ist ein Zusammenstoß mit einem Wildtier unvermeidlich, sollte man stark bremsen und das Lenkrad gut festhalten. Wenn der Fahrer richtig reagiert, ist die Verletzungsgefahr bei einem Crash mit einem Wildtier für Autoinsassen relativ gering.


Der eine Teil wird von den Jägern erschossen, der andere Teil von Autofahrern abgeschossen.Da stellt sich die Frage wer braucht den Jäger noch.


----------



## payne (19. April 2014)

*Mtb Downhill - Freerider die Neuen Sündenböcke auf den Bergen!*



​
Kellerjoch Hütte​Sie verscheuchen Wildtiere, Wanderer, Hunde, Katzen, Kühe, Kinder gefährden Jäger bei der Anfahrt zum Hochstand, usw.. Meistens sind es 2 - 3er Gruppen und Jugendlich so rasen sie die Berge runter ohne Rücksicht! 
So werden Sie dargestellt die Mountainbike Downhiller und Freerider, ist das so? 
Nein!!!!!! Ich möchte Heute klarstellen dass diese Art von Mountainbike ein sehr hohes Maß an Körperbeherrschung, Kraft, Ausdauer, Gleichgewichtsgefühl und Koordination vom Sportler verlangt der nicht nur ein Jugendlicher ist, sonder wie Ich mit 44 Jahren und 100 000den von Höhenmetern diesen Sport schon seit über 20 Jahre ausübe und immer wieder bewundert werde für die Balanceakte die ich auf den Bergwegen vollbringe.
Bei den Wanderern erlebe ich immer wieder Begeisterung über so viel Mut und Können, Fotos werden gemacht auch Unverständnis ist dabei, aber niemals Zorn und Unmut.
Die Geschwindigkeit die man auf schmalen steinigen Bergwegen erreicht ist meist Schritttempo, also geht auch keine Gefahr für Andere von uns aus.
Rücksicht auf Flur und Fauna ist ein Kodex dem wir uns verschrieben haben, wir hetzen kein Weidevieh bleiben auf den Wegen und fahren auf Sicht!
Sind wir wirklich Sündenböcke?
Nein wir sind echte Mountainbiker (Bergradfahrer) die Natur, Freiheit, Körpergefühl geniessen möchten wie jeder Andere auch.
Meine Bitte an gewisse Personen Uns nicht als Chaoten, Rowdy, und sonst Gleichen hinzustellen. Wir suchen den Dialog und nicht den Konflikt, für ein gemeinsames Naturerlebnis.

Es würde mich freuen eine rege Diskussion damit auszulösen!
Stephan Oberlechner Mtb Schule Tirol Schwaz
Mtb Downhill - Freerider die Neuen Sündenböcke auf den Bergen! - Schwaz - meinbezirk.at


gefährden Jäger bei der Anfahrt zum Hochstand


----------



## ciao heiko (20. April 2014)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Fazit wir benötigen eine starke Interessensvereinigung analog den Rennradfahrern und den Jägern.



Das österreichische Mitglied der IMBA (International MTB Association) ist "Upmove, the mountain sports community"
http://www.imba-europe.org/locations/austria-0
http://www.upmove.eu/de/verein/wegefreiheit-mtb/961/

Daneben kommen auch eure Radsportverbände und der DAV in Betracht. Es wäre an der Zeit wenn alle diese Verbände in der Wegethematik einen Schulterschluss vollziehen und gemeinsam politisch aktiv würden.

Unterstützung kann dabei vom Tourismus und weiteren Natursportverbänden kommen.

Es erscheinen bei euch gerade genug Artikel in den Zeitungen zum Thema. Anlass war die Klage am Muckenkogel. Jetzt ist die Zeit für euch günstig  in AT aktiv zu werden.

(In Deutschland bemerken die Radsportverbände gerade, daß es ein Fehler war den* MTB Breitensport* jahrelang nicht ernst genommen zu haben.)


----------



## FireGuy (20. April 2014)

fehlen nur noch die panzersperren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpguagua (20. April 2014)

Ortsangabe ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht: 
PERCHTOLDSDORFER HAIDE

Aufpassen!!!


----------



## payne (21. April 2014)

Und das in meinen Home Bikegebiet Danke für die News.


----------



## freigeist (21. April 2014)

beim betrachten solch bilder/berichten..  es will mir einfach nicht in den schädel...  
es geht doch nur ums radfahren und nicht um bombenbau, oder menschenhandel etc. sondern um das radln und friedliche geniessen der natur.

...........................................


----------



## payne (2. Mai 2014)

Das Passt zu diesen Land.

*Sauerei?*

*"Wildschweinmassaker": Anzeige gegen Graf Ali*
93 tote Wildschweine: Tierschützer sind wütend. Auch Ex-Vizekanzler Josef Pröll angezeigt.

Aufregung um 93 erlegte Wildschweine in einem Gatter in Niederösterreich.
Alfons Mensdorff-Pouilly ist begeisterter Jäger. Jetzt ist ihm seine Leidenschaft zum Verhängnis geworden: Der Lobbyist wurde von Tierschützern angezeigt – wegen eines „Wildschweinmassakers“. Es gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.
*Tierschützer: "Gatterjagd gehört verboten"*
Tierrechtsaktivist Martin Balluch brachte am Mittwoch eine Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft St. Pölten ein. Vorwurf: Tierquälerei. In einem Jagdgatter bei Kaumberg (NÖ) seien am 23. November 2013 93 Wildschweine geschossen worden. Doch nicht alle wurden sofort getötet, viele sollen erst später verendet sein. „Die Gatterjagd gehört schleunigst verboten“, fordert Balluch. „Die Tiere laufen verängstigt die Zäune entlang, doch dort warten die Schlächter mit ihren Gewehren.“
Auch die Situation in den Jagdgattern selbst sei wenig tierfreundlich. Auf rund 200 Hektar – das Gatter gehört der Hans Dujsik Privatstiftung – würden sich Wildschweine in „ungeheuer großer Zahl“ befinden. Rehe und Hirsche, die ebenfalls innerhalb der Umzäunung leben, würden halb verhungern. „Eine Schande“, kommentiert Balluch.
*Strafe von bis zu einem Jahr Gefängnis droht*
Neben Mensdorff-Pouilly wurde auch der NÖ-Landesjägermeister und Ex-Vizekanzler Josef Pröll (ÖVP) angezeigt. Laut §222 des Strafgesetzbuches blüht bei Tierquälerei eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu einem Jahr – Pröll und Mensdorff-Pouilly waren für eine Stellungnahme nicht erreichbar.


----------



## payne (2. Mai 2014)

In der Bergwelt kommt es immer wieder zu Differenzen zwischen Jägern, Bauern, Sportlern und Waldeigentümern. Bei einem runden Tisch wurde jetzt mehr Dialog gefordert, Sperrgebiete und Verbotszonen wurden abgelehnt.

02.05.2014 | 18:25 |  Gerhard Bitzan  (Die Presse)

1 Was ist bei dem runden Tisch konkret herausgekommen?

An dem runden Tisch in Innsbruck nahmen gestern, Freitag, Tirols Politspitzen, die obersten Seilbahner, Jäger und Bauern sowie der Alpenverein teil. Im Hintergrund standen Forderungen nach mehr gesetzlichen Regelungen auf der einen Seite sowie Warnungen, dass der freie Zugang zur Natur gefährdet sei.

Das Ergebnis des Treffens ist eindeutig: Es wird in Tirol keine gesetzlichen Einschränkungen, zusätzlichen Verbote oder Sanktionen geben. Dies bekräftigte auch Landeshauptmann Günther Platter. Mögliche Probleme sollen durch direkten Dialog, beginnend auf den Ebenen der Gemeinden und Interessenvertreter, gelöst werden. Zudem werde verstärkt an der Bewusstseinsbildung der Menschen gearbeitet, etwa durch die Aktion „Miteinander im Bergwald“.

2 Was darf man eigentlich alles im Wald, und wo ist das geregelt?

Laut Paragraf 33 des österreichischen Forstgesetzes aus dem Jahr 1975 gilt im Wald die sogenannte Wegefreiheit. Das heißt, jedermann kann sich dort aufhalten: Er kann gehen, wandern, laufen – auch abseits der Wege. Das schließt auch Skilaufen (Tourenski- und Langlauf) und Schneeschuhwandern ein, heißt es in einer Zusammenfassung der Zeitschrift „Konsument“. Für andere Betätigungen gibt es allerdings Einschränkungen: Fürs Reiten, Radfahren, Rodeln oder Zelten braucht es die Zustimmung des Grundeigentümers. Bei den meisten Mountainbikerouten, Reitwegen oder Rodelstrecken gibt es generelle Vereinbarungen zwischen Eigentümern und Gemeinden oder Land.

3 Gilt das Forstgesetz auch oberhalb der Baumgrenze?

Oberhalb der Baumgrenze gibt es das Alm- und Ödland. Dieses ist in Österreich länderweise geregelt; in den meisten Bundesländern gibt es Landesgesetze zur Wegefreiheit auch oberhalb der Baumgrenze. In Tirol gilt hier seit fast hundert Jahren das Gewohnheitsrecht. Das heißt, man darf sich auf bestehenden Routen bewegen. Neben der Debatte über die Freiheit in den Wäldern wurde bei dem Innsbrucker runden Tisch auch diskutiert, ob es für die Wegefreiheit über der Baumgrenze eine gesetzliche Änderung in Tirol geben soll. Ergebnis wie oben: Nein, es wird keine gesetzlichen Einschränkungen, aber mehr Dialog geben. Zuvor war gefordert worden, dass in Tirol das Gewohnheitsrecht in eine neue gesetzliche Regelung übergehen soll.

4 Heißt das, dass es im Wald und auf der Alm keine Regeln gibt?

Nein, das heißt es natürlich nicht. Es können sowohl unterhalb als auch oberhalb der Baumgrenze Beschränkungen für bestimmte Gebiete vorgesehen werden. Etwa Nutzungsverbote für Aufforstungsflächen, Naturschutzreservate oder Wasserschutzgebiete: Das Betreten ist dann verboten. Zudem kann es Waldsperren geben, die aber meist befristet sind.

5 Wer hat ein Interesse, dass die Wegefreiheit eingeschränkt wird?

Es sind vor allem die Jagdverbände, die Ruhezonen und Sperrgebiete für das Wild fordern. Das Argument: Vor allem im Winter würden Freerider und Tourengeher das Wild stören, das dann bei der Flucht lebensnotwendige Energie verbrauche. Zuletzt hat sich auch die Seilbahnwirtschaft hinter solche Forderungen gestellt.

Eigentlicher Anlass für den runden Tisch war ein Aufruf des Alpenvereins, der vor einigen Wochen davor gewarnt hatte, dass die Wegefreiheit in Tirol in Gefahr sei. Eine Tiroler Agrargemeinschaft hatte nämlich dem Alpenverein eine Klage angedroht. Der Grund: Der Alpenverein hatte in einer Alpenvereinskarte zwei Skitouren veröffentlicht, die nach Ansicht der potenziellen Kläger „eine Störung des Wildbestandes“ verursachen würde.

6 Welche Position nimmt der Alpenverein in der Causa ein?

Der Alpenverein hat 500.000 Mitglieder und ist ein mächtiger Faktor in der Debatte. Er ist gegen eine Einschränkung der Wegefreiheit in Tirol. AV-Präsident Andreas Ermacora betont gegenüber der „Presse“ die Notwendigkeit von Dialog und Bewusstseinsbildung. Er verweist darauf, dass es immer schwarze Schafe gebe, aber Wanderer und Tourengeher nicht zu Sündenböcken gemacht werden dürfen.

("Die Presse", Print-Ausgabe, 03.05.2014)


Der Eintritt in die Bergwelt Tirols bleibt frei


----------



## payne (3. Mai 2014)

*Jagdverband streitet Teilnahme an Jagd ab*
Peter Lebersorger, Generalsekretär der Landesjagdverbände, wurde ebenfalls von Balluch angezeigt. Er leugnet, an der Jagd am 23. November 2013 teilgenommen zu haben. Er gehe grundsätzlich nicht in Gattern jagen. Es gilt für alle die Unschuldsvermutung.

Unschuldsvermutung das UnWort der letzten Jahre


----------



## payne (16. Mai 2014)

LILIENFELD
*Vermittlung gescheitert*

Mountainbiken am Muckenkogel / ,,Jagdvertreter können meinen Friedensvorschlag nicht mittragen. Er ist somit außer Kraft gesetzt“, sagt Stiftsprior und verweist auf weitere Gespräche.





Die Vorgeschichte ist bekannt: Stiftsprior Pius Maurer hatte in einem offenen Brief an den Jagdpächter und die stiftlichen Forstmitarbeiter appelliert, sittsame Mountainbiker auf den Hauptforststraßen des Muckenkogels nicht zu strafen oder zu klagen (NÖN-Exklusivbericht der Woche 19).
Nur wenige Tage später muss der Prior das Scheitern seines Vermittlungsversuches eingestehen. ,,Von betroffenen Jagdvertretern wurde mir klar gemacht, dass sie meinen Friedensvorschlag nicht als solchen sehen und ihn nicht mittragen können“, so der Prior.
Sein Kompromissvorschlag mache nur Sinn, wenn ihn alle Betroffenen (aus den Bereichen der Jagd und des Forstes sowie Mountainbiker) wirklich mittragen. Pius: ,,Das ist beim jetzigen Stand der Dinge nicht gegeben. Mein Kompromissvorschlag ist dadurch ab sofort außer Kraft gesetzt. Das nehme ich zur Kenntnis und muss ich akzeptieren.“ Gleichzeitig bitte er ,,ausdrücklich alle, denen ich mit meinem Kompromissvorschlag Hoffnung gemacht habe, das für jetzt zu akzeptieren“.
*Chance auf Lösung des Streits lebt weiter*

Die Chance auf eine Lösung im Radler-Streit lebe aber: ,,In den Diskussionen wird immer wieder die Frage vorgebracht, ob sich die große Mehrheit der verschiedenen Mountainbiker wirklich diszipliniert an vorgegebene Regeln halten würde. Dazu müssen Erfahrungsberichte aus der Umgebung und aus anderen Regionen gesammelt werden. Es werden jedenfalls weiterhin Gespräche in dieser Angelegenheit geführt“, so Pius.


----------



## NonoF (16. Mai 2014)

Ist ja echt traurig in Österreich. Ich bin im Sommerurlaub in Sankt Jakob im Defereggental, ist das da auch so streng oder kann man da ohne Stress zu bekommen fahren?


----------



## payne (16. Mai 2014)

NonoF schrieb:


> Ist ja echt traurig in Österreich. Ich bin im Sommerurlaub in Sankt Jakob im Defereggental, ist das da auch so streng oder kann man da ohne Stress zu bekommen fahren?



Letzten Sommer bin ich für 3 Tage im Defereggental gewesen alle Leute waren sehr Freundlich ich hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2014)

Am Muckenkogel wurde ein Vergleich über die gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung getroffen.

http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/new...-auseinandersetzung-getroffen/886d16e672.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (5. Juni 2014)

1) die vier biker sind persönlich für das erste einmal raus aus dem gerichtssaal.
2) es ist bei herrn gürtler angekommen, dass sich die biker nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen
sicher ein erfolgserlebnins - und ein beweis dafür, dass durch das auftreten einer österreichweiten bikerlobby dinge in bewegung kommen können:
macht mit bei upmove the mountain sports community, damit legal biken auch in österreich realität wird


----------



## payne (5. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut ein gutes zeichen 

Dr. Gürtler hat nicht nur mit diesem Fall öffentliches Interesse erweckt, sondern steht auch im „Massaker im Wildsaugehege“ mit dem Rest der niederösterreichischen Jagdprominenz unter Beschuss. 

http://vgt.at/presse/news/2014/news20140522es.php

Dazu passt ein weiteres Zitat von Dr. Gürtler: _„Mir geht es nicht um die Kosten sondern um den Schutz des Wildes“_


----------



## xrated (7. Juni 2014)

Also man braucht nicht glauben das es in Bayern besser ist, eher schlimmer!
Weil in Österreich wird man wenigstens von den Wandern in Ruhe gelassen, in Bayern kann man sich von denen noch das gemotze anhören das alles verboten sei. In Ogau oder Nähe Kochelsee hängen überall Verbotsschilder. Wers nicht glaubt soll sich mal mit dem Wirt am Jochberg anlegen.

Auch finde ich es traurig das man vermehrt auf Bikeparks gedrängt wird, wo man nicht mal den Berg mit eigener Muskelkraft hochfahren kann.


----------



## rpguagua (7. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte in der bayrischen Landesverfassung gibt es ausdrücklich keinen Unterschied zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern wenn es um das Betreuungsrecht des Waldes geht?


----------



## j.wayne (7. Juni 2014)

Verfassung? In den Köpfen so einiger ist noch Monarchie, da braucht denen keiner mit so neumodischem Zeug kommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kamikater (7. Juni 2014)

> Ich dachte in der bayrischen Landesverfassung gibt es ausdrücklich keinen Unterschied zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern wenn es um das Betreuungsrecht des Waldes geht?


Das ist im Prinzip schon richtig. Im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz ist der freie Zugang zum Wald geregelt und klar dargelegt, dass Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen erlaubt ist, Fussgängern aber der Vorrang gebührt. Und genau diese Regelung bzw. die damit verbundene Auslegung, was "geeignet" ist und was nicht, ist das Problem. Ich bin in letzter Zeit 2 * von Forstbeamten aufgehalten worden, als ich einen Trail befahren wollte und aufgefordert worden, umzukehren. Auf meine Frage, warum ich hier nicht fahren darf, wurde mir erklärt, dass das ein Wanderweg sei und der zu schmal zum Radfahren sei und bei Begegnung mit Fussgängern Probleme auftreten würden. Meine Vorhaltung, dass lt. Naturschutzgesetz das Radfahren auf "geeigneten" Wegen erlaubt sei, wurde mir erklärt, dass das eben kein "geeigneter" Weg sei. Wenn der Forstler das so aulegt und der Biker so, ist genau der Konflikt vorprogrammiert. Auf meine Frage, wie ich denn erkennen soll, welchen Weg ich befahren darf und welchen nicht, erhielt ich allerdings keine vernünftige Antwort. Fazit: Auf Trails im Wald bewegt man sich auch in Bayern in einer rechtlichen Grauzone.


----------



## rpguagua (8. Juni 2014)

Zumindest können sie euch da aber dann nicht anzeigen bzw verklagen. Das ist ja schon um Welten besser, aber auch noch nicht ideal.


----------



## rosterberg73 (16. Juni 2014)

Licht am Ende des Tunnels oder nur heiße Luft:

http://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2652896/

Vielleicht tut sich ja was in Österreich!


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juni 2014)

... alles Flickwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (17. Juni 2014)

aus der Entfernung mit der Information aus dem ORF Artikel:
Symptombehandlung! 
Das Grundproblem läßt sich nur so lösen: freies Wegerecht für Biker!


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juni 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> aus der Entfernung mit der Information aus dem ORF Artikel:
> Symptombehandlung!
> Das Grundproblem läßt sich nur so lösen: freies Wegerecht für Biker!


... alles andere ist Stückwerk


----------



## payne (25. Juni 2014)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Eisenstadt ermittelt derzeit gegen zwei Jäger, die geschützte Greifvögel gewildert haben sollen. Die beiden Verdächtigen aus dem Bezirk Oberpullendorf sollen auch Eulen geschossen haben.

Bei der Hausdurchsuchung haben die Ermittler 24 Greifvögel sowie elf Greifvogel-Präparate im Tiefkühlschrank sichergestellt. Außerdem wurden zwei verbotene Waffen und fünf nicht registrierte Waffen entdeckt. "Die Vögel werden jetzt untersucht, um festzustellen, ob sie abgeschossen wurden", erklärte Magdalena Wehofer, Sprecherin der Staatsanwaltschaft Eisenstadt am Montag. Außerdem würden noch Zeugen einvernommen.



Gegen die beiden Jäger war Ende April Anzeige erstattet worden. Die Strafe für Tierquälerei und illegalen Waffenbesitz kann bis zu einem bzw. drei Jahren Haft betragen.


----------



## steiggeist (25. Juni 2014)

habe das “Mountainbikemodell Tirol 2.0” recherchiert.
hier das ergebnis: http://www.upmove.eu/?bkat_intnr=16&n_intnr=675&mlwebid=109347473&ist_menueintnr=886


----------



## jack_steel (25. Juni 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> habe das “Mountainbikemodell Tirol 2.0” recherchiert.
> hier das ergebnis: http://www.upmove.eu/?bkat_intnr=16&n_intnr=675&mlwebid=109347473&ist_menueintnr=886


Ich glaube der Link führt nicht dahin wo er hin soll, oder?


----------



## franzam (26. Juni 2014)

http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/news/wegefreiheit-mtb/“mountainbikemodell-tirol-20”-oder-das-“prinzip-hoffnung”/886d16e675.html

schade, dass ich nicht in Ösiland bin, dann würd ich vll. auch 1000 € für die "Einschränkung des Eigentumrechts"  bekommen 
Sorry, aber wenn ein Fahrrad auf "meinen" Wegen fährt, ist das wirklich eine Existenz vernichtende Einschränkung?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Juni 2014)

Tiroler Zeitung:
Land glaubt an ein Miteinander am Berg


----------



## /dev/random (27. Juni 2014)

Tiroler Tageszeitung schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Downhillen boomt, die Sportart ist ziemlich neu. [...]




Damit hat doch eigentlich alles angefangen, wie bspw. in dieser Kurzreportage von Ende der 70er des letzten Jahrtausends zu sehen ist. 

Was mir an dem Artikel auch wieder mal aufgefallen ist: 


			
				Tiroler Tageszeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht querfeldein, sondern auf bestimmten Routen sollen sich Biker [...] vom Berg stürzen.



Niemand verlangt ernsthaft querfeldein (d.h. "durch's Unterholz") fahren zu dürfen. Wie lange gibt es jetzt schon, u.a., die Trail-Rules der DIMB oder den Ehrenkodex der Vertrider? Das sollte zwischenzeitlich doch auch bei der Presse angekommen sein...


----------



## payne (28. Juni 2014)

HOHENWARTH
*„Uhus brutal erschlagen“*

Ein Uhu-Horst wurde zerstört, die Vögel erschlagen. Walter Naderer vermutet, dass der Täter ein Jäger ist. „Das hoffe ich nicht“, sagt Bezirksjägermeister Wittmann.




zVg​
ARTIKEL​
LESERMEINUNG​
- TEXT​
+ TEXT​
Eine Uhufamilie, das Brutpaar samt seiner beiden Jungtiere, wurde in Hohenwarth ausgerottet. „Wir haben einen brutal erschlagenen Uhu und mittlerweile auch die Reste eines zweiten erschlagenen Tieres gefunden“, berichtet Landtagsabgeordneter Walter Naderer. Von den beiden anderen Greifvögeln fehle bisher jede Spur.
*„Jäger sind sehr häufig vorsätzliche Rechtsbrecher“*

Die Jungtiere waren etwa acht Wochen alt, weiß ein ortskundiger Naturschützer, der den Vorfall auch zur Anzeige brachte. „Damit setzt sich eine traurige Serie von brutalen Übergriffen mit der Tötung von Junguhus im Bezirk fort“, erinnert sich Naderer an zwei weitere Vorfälle in den letzten Jahren.

Für den Limberger ist klar, in welchen Kreisen nach den Tätern gesucht werden muss: „Irgendwann sollte die Bevölkerung erkennen, dass unsere Jäger sehr häufig vorsätzliche Rechtsbrecher sind“, lässt Naderer kein gutes Haar an den Waidmännern.

Er ist sicher, dass ein Jäger die Greifvögel illegal aus dem Weg geschafft hat. Und er sei die Argumentation leid, dass Greifvögel überhand nehmen und Uhus eine Gefahr für Fasane darstellen würden: „Hier gehört endlich wirksam gesetzlich angesetzt, weil im Moment alles Kavaliersdelikte von Schießbrüdern sind, die sich ob der gut vernetzten Verbindungen in der Politik zurücklehnen und auf engagierte Natur- und Artenschützer aggressiv losgehen können.“
*„Leider gibt es immer wieder schwarze Schafe“*

Bezirksjägermeister Karl Wittmann hält Änderungen der bestehenden Gesetze nicht für erforderlich: „Es gibt ein gesetzliches Reglement, das auch zum Einsatz kommt, wenn etwas vorgefallen ist. Ich kann nicht einfach strengere Strafen verhängen, wenn einmal etwas passiert.“

Wittmann hofft, dass keiner seiner Waidmänner für die Uhu-Morde verantwortlich ist. „Die Hand kann ich natürlich für keinen ins Feuer legen, leider gibt es immer wieder schwarze Schafe.“ Greifvögel wie der Uhu sind geschont und dürfen daher nicht gejagt werden. Sollte tatsächlich ein Jäger die Uhus in Hohenwarth erschlagen haben, „gibt es eine Strafe von der Behörde und vom Landesjagdverband“, weiß Wittmann um die Konsequenzen.

Dass Fasane von Uhus erbeutet werden, liege in der Natur der Sache. Eine großflächige Bedrohung durch die Greifvögel sieht der Bezirksjägermeister allerdings keine.
Von Sandra Frank​
ZURÜCK​​
Drucken​​
Als Mail verschicken​​
*LESERMEINUNGEN*

Meine Meinung posten​
Auf NÖN.at gepostete Kommentare drücken die Meinungen der jeweiligen User aus und spiegeln nicht zwangsläufig die Ansicht der Redaktion wider. Im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit wollen wir natürlich eine offene Diskussion ermöglich; das NÖN.at-Team bittet aber um Verständnis, dass Postings mit strafbaren oder unethischen Inhalten gesperrt werden.
Satanskatze​16.06.2014 13:25​*immer das gleiche*

mit unseren schießwütigen untermenschen - entweder sie ballern auf katzen und Hunde oder sie schlachten einfach greifvögel ab um das wild dann selber abknallen zu können
ich wünsche allen Jägern das gleiche Schicksal wie ihren opfern​​


----------



## payne (5. Juli 2014)

Hier wieder was von Muckenkogel.

http://www.cisto.at/stift/mountainbike.pdf


----------



## payne (5. Juli 2014)

*Leogang: Mountainbiker immer wichtiger*
*In Saalfelden-Leogang (Pinzgau) setzt man seit 13 Jahren auf Mountainbike-Touristen. Der Markt hat sich bestens entwickelt. Mittwoch wurde das neue Programm präsentiert. Die Bergradler werden für die Leoganger Bergbahnen immer wichtiger.*





ORF

Downhill auf dem Asitz

Jahr für Jahr kann man in der Region Mitterpinzgau immer noch mehr Radsportler begrüßen. Auch die Zahl der speziellen Veranstalungen für dieses Publikum steigt von Jahr zu Jahr. 46.000 Fahren verzeichneten die Leoganger Bergbahnen im Sommer 2001.

Der Anteil der Mountainbiker lag damals bei rund 30 Prozent. Für heuer erhoffen sich die Verantwortlichen im Sommer erstmals mehr als 300.000 Fahrten. Der Anteil der Mountainbiker ist mittlerweile auf mehr als 60 Prozent gestiegen.

*Zweites Standbein im Mitterpinzgau*
Neben der Wintersaison wird damit der Sommer immer wichtiger, sagt Cornel Grundner, Geschäftsführer der Leoganger Bergbahnen: „Mittlerweile sind wir bei 15 Prozent Anteil vom Gesamtumsatz des Unternehmens. Es ist ein zweites Standbein für die Region Saalfelden-Leogang.“

Erstmals werden in der Region heuer mehr als 20 Events ausgetragen, dazu auch neue Veranstaltungen. Leogang ist auch Startort für das Mountainbike-Etappenrennen „Bike for Peaks“. Dazu kommt ein spezielles Bike-Festival im September.

*Internationale Position erobert*
Mittlerweile kommen viele Veranstalter von sich aus auf die Region zu, sagt Stefan Pühringer, Geschäftsführer der Saalfelden-Leogang-Tourismusgesellschaft: „Wir stecken viel Herzblut und Geld in das Bike-Thema. Wir möchten uns international fix etablieren.“

Mitte Juni wird auch wieder der Downhill-Weltcup auf dem Asitz in Leogang gastieren.


----------



## payne (5. Juli 2014)

*RUND UM DIE JAGD*





​*DR. RUDOLF GÜRTLER – STREITBARER DOYEN ODER HÜTER DES GRALS DER JAGD UND FISCHEREI?*

Autor: *ShopAdmin*/Mittwoch, 16. April 2014/Themen: *Rund um die Jagd*,*Persönlichkeiten und Jagd*
Bewerten Sie diesen Artikel: 
4.1
Weit über sein Jagdgebiet im Bezirk Lilienfeld hinaus ist Herr Mag. Dr. Gürtler (emeritierter Rechtsanwalt in 1010 Wien und emeritierter gerichtlich beeideter Sachverständiger für Jagd- und Fischereiwesen) ein Inbegriff in der und für die Jagd bzw. die Fischerei. Gleichzeitig aber auch als jemand, der – als Anwalt des Wildes - das Recht, insbesondere für Lebensraum, Wild und Jagd, durchzusetzen bestrebt ist und es auch vermag! Aktuell kann man in den lokalen Schlagzeilen der „Lilienfelder Medienlandschaft“ die Vorgänge rund um das Thema „Mountainbike versus Jagd“ lesen und verfolgen.
Was liegt näher, als einen Blick hinter die Kulissen zu werfen und Herrn Dr. Gürtler zu einem Interview zu bitten?
Normalerweise werden die Fragen vorbereitet und Punkt für Punkt abgearbeitet, aber in diesem Fall erzählte jemand aus seinem Leben, von seinem Zugang zur Jagd, wie er die Zukunft des Waidwerks sieht, wie wichtig es ist auch manchmal „Flagge zu zeigen“ und was es heißt, die Jagd als Lebensphilosophie zu haben und zu praktizieren. Aber lesen Sie selbst!
Nach einem herzlichen Empfang durch den Hausherrn und dessen Jagdhund ging es in die gemütliche Jagdstube des Hauses:
Die Jagd wurde ihm quasi in die Wiege gelegt: sein Großvater jagte bereits im Gebiet Steinalpl, Frein bei Mürzsteg (ab 1948), sein Vater an den Südhängen der „Kräuterin“ (im Gebiet der Wildalpen). Eigentlich wollte er Zoologie studieren, allerdings plädierte seine Familie für die „Juristerei“. So verband er, nachdem die Anwaltsprüfung abgelegt war, die Passion mit dem Beruf und wurde Gerichtssachverständiger für Jagd und Fischerei.
Das Standardwerk „NÖ Jagdrecht“ gestaltet und kommentiert er seit der 2. Auflage (aktuell ist die 7. Auflage erhältlich). Jagdlich war u.a. der Herzog Albrecht von Bayern sein Vorbild, dessen Andenken sich Herr Dr. Gürtler noch heute sehr verbunden fühlt.
Seit dem Jahr 1972 bejagt er die Gründe des Stifts Lilienfeld rund um den Muckenkogel und die Klosteralm. Da, wo jetzt sein Jagdhaus steht, war damals bis zur Unrechttraisen Besitz der Fürsten von und zu Liechtenstein. Was lag also näher, als einen Grundtausch zu entrieren, der auch am Ende des Tages für das Stift Lilienfeld eine sinnvolle Ergänzung ergab. Das Stift hatte damals noch Gründe am Südhang des Högers. Der Fürst von und zu Liechtenstein verkaufte nun die Gründe an einen gewissen Herrn K, seines Zeichens Architekt. Dieses Erbe ging nun im Zuge der Erbfolge an seinen Sohn. So wurden im Jahre 2002 schlussendlich ca. 500ha getauscht. Gründe am Südhang des Högers und ein Fischereirecht gingen in das Eigentum des Herrn K. über.
2002 war auch für Herrn Dr. Gürtler ein Schicksalsjahr, da er sich bei einem Schiunfall seine linke Schulter lädierte, so dass das Schrotschießen weder Spaß machte, noch zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse lieferte. Lachend bezeichnet sich daher Herr Dr. Gürtler als „halben Jäger“, wobei sich aber in der Zwischenzeit ein gewisser Genesungsprozess einstellte.
Versuche „Auerwild“ wieder anzusiedeln (nach der Methode von Prof. König) scheiterten an der Nässe, Kälte, der fast Monokultur des Waldes und dem Störfaktor Parafliegen mit Adlereffekt für Waldhühner.
Eigentlich, so Herr Dr. Gürtler weiter, müssten Jagd und Natur- sowie Tierschutz ja zusammenarbeiten und nicht getrennte Wege beschreiten. Der „Tierlugner Aufhauser“, der in Aiderbichl mit begnadetem Geschäftsmodell wenige Haustiere füttert, ist ein ungerechtes Signal. Wir Jäger müssen selbst, durchaus mit nachhaltiger Nutzung für ausgeglichene Altersstrukturen und gleichzeitig für eine artgerechte Fütterung sorgen. Wird die Biomasse Hirsch nicht gefüttert, so bedient sich dieser am Wald, so einfach funktioniert das.
Ein Verdienst unter vielen von Herrn Dr. Gürtler ist seine Mitwirkung im „CIC“ (Conseil International de la Chasse / International Council for Game and Wildlife Conservation; „www.cic-wildlife.org“) mit Sitz in Wien und operativem Büro in Budapest. Nach der Ära von Dr. Heinrich III Prinz Reuß wurde er österreichischer Delegationsleiter und organisierte die Generalversammlung 1995 in Wien. Die Anpassung der Trophäenbewertungskriterien nach „CIC“ an die Waidgerechtigkeit wäre ohne Engagement gegen Hirschzuchten a la Burlei sicher nicht möglich gewesen.
Für die Tätigkeit im Internationalen Jagdwesen wurde Dr. Gürtler bei der CIC Generalversammlung 2013 von der Ungarischen Regierung mit dem Offizierskreuz des Ungarischen Verdienstordens ausgezeichnet, da der Prophet im Ausland oft mehr geschätzt wird.
Die Ausübung der Funktionen als vormaliger Vorsitzender des NÖ Landesfischereiverbandes, Past-Vizepräsident des Vereins „Grünes Kreuz“, Initiator der Jägermesse im Dom zu St. Stephan und Past-Vizepräsident des Österreichischen Jagdgebrauchshunde Verbandes runden die Tätigen und Ambitionen von Herrn Dr. Gürtler ab.
Eine spürbare Regung war beim Interviewpartner beim Thema „Mountainbike“ zu bemerken:
Aber der Reihe nach:
Bereits im Jahre 1999 strengte Herr Dr. Gürtler ein Verfahren gegen einen Mountainbiker an, der beim Bergabfahren mit einer Kuh kollidierte und anschließend im Spital behandelt werden musste.
Gegen das Urteil der 1. Instanz legte der Beklagte Berufung ein. Der OGH entschied und gab dem Kläger Recht. Im Urteil gab es richtungsweisende Begründungen und Argumentationen (Grundsatzurteil vom 21. Juni 2000, GZ 1 Ob 159/00i):
1.   Ob ein Weg für das Befahren mit dem Mountainbike freigegeben wird, hat a) der Grundeigentümer und b) der Jagdpächter gefragt zu werden,
2.	 auch der Pächter ist aktiv klagslegitimiert (d.h. auch dieser kann eine Klage einbringen),
3.	 Mountainbiken hat eine immanente störende Wirkung (dem Verhalten nach die Eignung innewohnt, das Wild zu stören und damit den Jagdbetreib zu stören) für Wildtiere und
4.	 Der Jagdpächter musste keine konkrete Beunruhigung, etwa eines speziellen Wildtieres, beweisen.
Zusammenfassung aus dem höchstgerichtlichen Urteil, wonach
_„ein Jagdausübungsberechtigter gegen Störungen innerhalb seiner rechtlichen Befugnisse nicht nur auf die Erstattung von Verwaltungsanzeigen verwiesen wird, sondern auch Unterlassungsklagen einbringen kann (RIS-Justiz RS0118323; SZ 2003/143). Auch zum NÖ Jagdgesetz wurde festgehalten, dass die Berechtigung zur Abwehr störender Einflüsse auf das Jagdrevier auch dann gegeben ist, wenn eine konkrete Beunruhigung nicht nachgewiesen wurde, aber dem Verhalten nach die Eignung innewohnt, das Wild zu stören und damit den Jagdbetrieb zu beeinträchtigen (RIS-Justiz RS0113799)._
_In diesem Zusammenhang wurden etwa sowohl Nachtsafaris (7 Ob 251/03t = SZ 2003/143) aber u.U. auch Mountainbikefahren als solche Verrichtungen angesehen (1 Ob 159/00i; ähnlich zum Modellflugbetrieb 5 Ob 204/01p)._
_An diesen Grundsätzen kann es auch nichts ändern, wenn der Grundeigentümer in diesem Fall der Präsident eines Paintball-Vereins ist. Dies schon deshalb, weil der Verfassungsgerichtshof in ständiger Rechtsprechung ausgesprochen hat, dass der Gesetzgeber auch verfassungsrechtlich einwandfrei Eigentumsbeschränkungen verfügen kann, wenn dies nicht den Wesensgehalt des Grundrechts berührt und im öffentlichen Interesse liegt (RIS-Justiz RS0038544 mzwN). Davon kann aber schon im Hinblick auf das Bedürfnis nach einer geordneten Ausübung der Jagd ausgegangen werden (vgl. VfSlg 91221; EGMR Bsw 9300/07)._
_Soweit der beklagte Verein sich auf eine „ortsübliche Benutzung“ iSd § 364 Abs 2 ABGB bezieht (vgl auch RIS-Justiz RS0010587 – zur Beeinträchtigung der ortsüblichen Nutzung), wurde der dahingehende Einwand nicht konkretisiert. Im Übrigen ist auch nicht ersichtlich, inwieweit das Verhalten des Vereines als „ortsüblich“ zu qualifizieren wäre._
Im aktuellen „Mountainbike Fall“ brachte Dr. Gürtler eine Unterlassungsklage gegen vier Radfahrer ein bzw. fordert nachstehendes Urteil:
1.	 Die beklagten Parteien sind bei sonstiger Exekution schuldig, das Befahren des von der Bezirkshauptmannschaft Lilienfeld festgestellten Jagdgebietes Lilienfeld 7, insbesondere über alle von der Landesstraße B 20 bzw. vom öffentlichen Gut direkt in das Jagdgebiet Lilienfeld 7 führenden Forststraßen, im Besonderen aber auch die Forststraßen, welche über die Höhenstraße von der Grundgrenze beim „Grünen Tor“ beginnen, mit Fahrrädern zu unterlassen.
2.	 Die beklagten Parteien sind weiters zu ungeteilten Hand schuldig, der klagenden Partei die Kosten dieses Verfahrens binnen 14 Tagen ab Rechtswirksamkeit dieses Urteiles bei sonstiger Exekution zu ersetzen.

Nun ist dieses Thema „Mountainbiken“ sicherlich geeignet eine gewisse Polarisation zu begründen, die Rechtsprechung ist zwar eine eindeutige, aber die Begleitumstände dieser „Causa“ sind trotzdem vollkommen unakzeptabel:
Ich möchte daher betroffen festhalten, dass es sich nun ein „Ehrenmann“ gefallen lassen muss, dass Drohungen gegen Leib und Leben kommuniziert, Schmähschriften verfasst und Verbalinjurien geäußert werden. Dies ist sowohl aus juristischer, als auch aus humanistischer Sicht heraus kategorisch abzulehnen und als zutiefst verwerflich einzustufen – egal wie man zum Thema steht! Wo sind denn da die Stimmen der Loyalität, wo die Grenzen, die Ethik und Moral?

Nicht aus Selbstzweck, nicht aus Zwang, sondern aus der christlichen Überzeugung des Teilens heraus wurden in der Vergangenheit unzählige Einladungen ausgesprochen, die allesamt freudig angenommen wurden. Viele Jungjäger durften ihren ersten Gams (Herr Dr. Gürtler spendet diese Abschüsse jedes Jahr für die Jungjägerinnen und Jungjäger des betreffenden Jahres) im Revier Lilienfeld 7 erlegen. Unterstützung und Tipps aus dem Fundus eines fermen Jägers und erfahrenen Juristen wurde ebenfalls vielerorts kostenlos gegeben und dankend jahrzehntelang angenommen! Und nun?

Eine Damen aus der „Shimanoquadriga“ nahm sich sogar im Rahmen einer Almmesse Anleihe bei Eugene Delacroix und seinem Bild „Die Freiheit führt das Volk (La Liberte´guidant le peuple, gemalt 1830; hängt jetzt im Louvre), allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass sich die Nämliche für die Freiheit des Muckenkogels einsetzte, sondern eher, dass der Umstand der „Provokation“ als erfüllt erschien.

Zurück zum Gespräch:

Je länger die Unterhaltung im Forsthaus dauerte, desto umfassender und facettenreicher zeichnet sich ein Gesamtbild ab.
Die verschiedenen Themen und Ansätze, wie z.B.: 
·	   Die Beauftragung der Studie „Wildökologischen und jagdliche Stellungnahme zu den multiplen Ursachen von Wildschäden im Jagdgebiet Lilienfeld 7 des Stiftes Lilienfeld.“ Hier wurden die Ursachen die verschiedenen „Störfaktoren“ analysiert, auch welchen Einfluss die Jagd, wie sie dort ausgeübt wird, hat. Welche Möglichkeiten es zu Vermeidung gibt, welche Rolle die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hat etc.
·		„Neue Schusszeiten für das Rot- und Rehwild“: Wobei hier ein ganz klares „Nein“ – im Sinne des Wilds- ausgesprochen und von Herrn Dr. Gürtler argumentiert wurde.
·		„Die neue Kronenhirschregelung im Bezirk“: welche Auswirkungen dies auf den Altbestand haben wird, wie das früher war (§ 86 Abs 1 NÖ Jagdgesetz 1974 in den Paragraphen §§ 26 und 26a NÖ Jagdverordnung 1974 etc. und
·		 „Bleifreie Munition“ und „Gefährdungspotential für die Jäger“
legen Zeugnis für die Jagd im originären Sinne ab.

Ein wesentlicher Punkt und Umstand, der beiläufig übersehen wird, so Herr Dr. Gürtler weiter, ist derjenige, dass vollkommen – verschuldensunabhängig – also selbst bei Erfüllung des von der Behörde unter Verwaltungsstrafsanktion vorgeschriebenen Abschusses, ein eventueller Wildschaden vom Pächter zu bezahlen ist.

Im Bundesland Mecklenburg – Vorpommern trägt man dahingehend bereits Rechnung, dass eine „Wildschadensausgleichskasse“ eingerichtet wurde („www.wsak-msp.de“). Die Kasse hat die Aufgabe, Wildschäden zu verhindern und von Rot-, Dam- und Schwarzwild verursache Wildschäden auszugleichen, es besteht eine Verpflichtung zur Beitragsleistung (Sach-, Grund-, Schadens- und Grenzbeitrag).

Für die Zukunft wünscht sich Herr Dr. Gürtler, dass dem Wild ein gewisser Prozentsatz einfach für die „Waldnutzung“ – bis zu dem eben kein Schaden vorliegt - verfügbar gemacht werden sollte, dies sowohl aus der Sicht der Jagd, als auch aus der Perspektive der Haftung heraus.

Gegen Ende des Gesprächs, wie es unter Jägern so ist bzw. verbindet ja bekanntlich die Jagd, wurden natürlich Jagderlebnisse, gemeinsame Jagdbekannte und Schnurren (z.B.: der Joschi, alias „Yeti vom Muckenkogel“) zum Besten gegeben.

Die Zeit verging wie im Fluge, während dieser Stunden fing es an zu regnen, aber die Stube strahlte nach wie vor ihre Behaglichkeit aus, die einlud weiter zu verweilen. Allerdings, der Blick auf die Uhr mahnte zur Heimkehr und so verabschiedete ich mich vom Hausherrn.

Fazit: 
Streitbarer Doyen – ja _und_ Hüter des Grals der Jagd und Fischerei –ja!

Waidmannsheil, 
Ihr
Gerhard Amler

Was für ein Lachnummer der Kasper.


----------



## steiggeist (5. Juli 2014)

ja du hast recht, irrwitzig was da in jägerkreisen abgeht.

hier noch ein kleiner beitrag, um euch das lachen gefrieren zu lassen.
in österreich sitzen die biker aber leider laut gesetzt am kürzern ast.


----------



## tackleberry (18. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gerade in Wien zugezogen und fahren bisher in Wien und Umgebung bzw. auch nördlich und südlich die Donau rauf / runter. Kann mal jemand kurz zusammenfassen was ich darf und was nicht?


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Juli 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade in Wien zugezogen und fahren bisher in Wien und Umgebung bzw. auch nördlich und südlich die Donau rauf / runter. Kann mal jemand kurz zusammenfassen was ich darf und was nicht?


du darfst nur http://www.niederoesterreich.at/portal/default.asp?tt=NOE09_R64 solche strecken fahren sonst nirgends in wien Empfehle ich den Kahlenberg ich treibe mich jetzt 2 jahre da oben rum und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Förstern oder ähnlichen.

lg herbert


----------



## tackleberry (19. Juli 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> du darfst nur http://www.niederoesterreich.at/portal/default.asp?tt=NOE09_R64 solche strecken fahren sonst nirgends in wien Empfehle ich den Kahlenberg ich treibe mich jetzt 2 jahre da oben rum und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Förstern oder ähnlichen.
> 
> lg herbert



Ok, danke. Ganz ehrliche Frage, bei den Vorgaben... MTB oder auf Rennrad umsteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich ich verwende z.b die kahlenbergdorf strecke als trail zubringer im wiener wald halte ich mich nicht an die vorgegebenen strecken.

Fahr einfach auf den kahlenberg rauf und such dir wege zusammen probleme hatte ich da oben noch nie mit den behörden


----------



## pedax (20. Juli 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Ganz ehrliche Frage, bei den Vorgaben... MTB oder auf Rennrad umsteigen?


Oder einfach die Gesetze ignorieren ... was anderes bleibt einem in Österreich kaum üblich - wenn es wirklich mal sch***** läuft, musst halt ein paar Euro zahlen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist aber recht gering


----------



## rpguagua (20. Juli 2014)

und aktiv die Gesetzeslage verbessern mithelfen indem du dich bei upmove registrierst.


----------



## grdi (2. August 2014)

Genau ein Jahr nachdem die vier Mountainbiker von Dr. Gürtler auf Unterlassung und Besitzstörung geklagt wurden treffen wir uns am Schauplatz, dem Muckenkogel bei der Almenmesse zur ersten upmove Trutzpartie.

Wir wollen auch in Österreich legal biken - MACH MIT

Zuerst hier anmelden falls noch nicht registriert und dann bei Trutzpartien > 1.Trutzpartie Muckenkogel > Teilnahme bestätigen.

Wir fahren bis zum eisernen Tor und schieben/tragen von dort unser Bike bis zur Almenmesse auf die Klosteralm. Danach natürlich auch wieder hinunter ! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am 8.September am Muckenkogel.


----------



## steiggeist (4. August 2014)

Hallo Sportfreunde:

*upmove hat die Initiative Wir wollen legal biken - auch in Österreich gestartet!
*
Das Thema Wegefreiheit in Österreich ist ja auch fast 40 Jahre nach Verabschiedung des legendären Forstgesetzes von 1975 noch immer nicht gegessen. Egal ob Wanderwege einfach verschwinden oder Skitouren plötzlich über 'Ruhezonen' führen, es gibt so einige;-) die uns 'Freunde der Berge' (am liebsten mit vorgehaltener Waffe) gerne aus der Natur verweisen möchten. Während man zu Fuß und mit den Skiern das Gesetz auf seiner Seite hat, ist man als Mountainbiker, hauptsächlich östlich von Salzburg, abseits gnädigerweise freigegeben Strecken, der Willkür von Jägern und (Groß)Grundbesitzern ausgeliefert.

Irgendwann muss mit diesem Blödsinn Schluss sein!
Eine derart rückständige und undemokratische Gesetzeslage gibt es im benachbarten Mitteleuropa nirgends.

upmove wurde vor vier Jahren mit dem Ziel der ´Wegefreiheit für Biker auf eigenes Risiko´ gegründet. Wir setzen uns seit Beginn intensiv für dieses Thema ein. Nachdem wir aber erkannt haben, dass sich weder Politik noch die alpinen Vereine Österreichs ohne Druck für dieses Thema erwärmen können, haben wir nun die Aktion “legal biken - auch in Österreich” gestartet. Diese Initiative steht auf zwei Säulen:

Zum Einen verstehen wir uns als die Interessenvertretung für Touren-Mountainbiker in Österreich. Und damit klar ist: wir sind gekommen um zu bleiben. Mountainbiker können sich kostenlos registrieren. Das wird die Versorgung der Szene mit aktuellen Informationen sichern. Haben sich genügend Biker auf dieser Seite versammelt, kann eine gemeinsame parlamentarische Bürgerinitiative erfolgreich gestartet werden. Durch diese Strategie, so sind wir uns sicher, wird man nach Anhörung im Parlament nicht einfach zur Tagesordnung übergehen können, denn das würde sich die nun organisierte Sportler-Gemeinschaft nicht mehr gefallen lassen!

Zum Zweiten setzen wir auf aktiven zivilen Ungehorsam: In Anlehnung an die Aktionen der Naturfreunde zur Durchsetzung der Wegefreiheit für Wanderer, rufen wir zu ´Trutzpartien´ auf, bei denen wir hoffentlich viele von Euch sehen werden!





Die erste 'Trutzaktion' setzen wir am Montag, den 8.9.2014 am Muckenkogel.
Dort wurden an diesem Tag genau vor einem Jahr vier Biker angezeigt, die sich dann im Gerichtssaal mit einer Klage im Streitwert von 15.000€ herumschlagen mussten.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Zeit, und wir können gemeinsam ein Zeichen dafür setzen, dass wir uns aus der Natur nicht aussperren lassen wollen!


----------



## steiggeist (5. August 2014)

vielleicht interessiert euch auch, was der bekannte österreichische bergsteiger Edi Koblmüller zum thema mountainbiken zu sagen hat....
ich glaube da werden ein paar ganz ordentlich staunen 

http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthr...ller-Griffig-MTB-Plattform-gegen-J%E4gerlobby


----------



## payne (27. August 2014)

*Tiroler Mountainbikemodell 2.0*





_Mountainbiken in Tirol_​Mehr als 6.100 km Mountainbikerouten und 971 km Radwanderwege machen Tirol zum Top-Bikerevier. Alle Details finden sie im
* MTB-Modell 2.0*
*Mountainbiker willkommen*





_Bergwelt Tirol miteinander erleben_​Radfahren ist in ganz Österreich auf Forstwegen und auch auf den meisten Almwegen verboten. Es gibt jedoch die Möglichkeit, daß Wegerhalter ihre Wege freiwillig für das Radfahren öffnen. Diese Möglichkeit wird seit 1997 aktiv vom Land Tirol durch das Tiroler Mountainbikemodell unterstützt. Das Gütesiegel "BERGWELT TIROL MITEINANDER ERLEBEN" garantiert dem Biker, dass die mit diesem Logo gekennzeichneten Wege ausdrücklich für das Radfahren geöffnet wurden und Biker hier willkommen sind.


*Die Eckpfeiler des Modells:*


In einem Nutzungsübereinkommen zwischen Wegerhalter (Grundbesitzer) und Gemeinden oder Tourismusverbänden wird der Weg (Forststraße und/ oder Singletrail)  für das Radfahren freigegeben. Das Land Tirol bietet hierzu ein Musterübereinkommen an.
Das Land Tirol fördert das zwischen Grundeigentümer und Tourismusverband oder Gemeinde vereinbarte Entgelt mit einem jährlichen Landesbeitrag in Höhe von EUR 0,10 /lfm Weglänge. Da im Bereich der Forststraßen das Angebot von offiziellen MTB- Routen ausreichend ist, werden nur bestehende Routen  und keine neuen Routen auf Forststraßen gefördert. Ein Schwerpunkt wird in Zukunft auf die Förderung des Angebotes von Singletrails gelegt.
Das Land Tirol schließt eine Wegerhalter- und Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung für alle Wege ab (inkl. Rechtsschutzversicherung für Wegerhalter und Bewirtschafter).
Das Land Tirol finanziert die tirolweit einheitliche Beschilderung der freigegebenen Routen. Die Beschilderung ist Teil eines integrativen Leitsystems das auch die Lenkung über neue informationstechnologische Mittel beinhaltet und die Navigation per Smartphone ermöglicht. QR- Codes, die auf den Schildern per Smartphone eingescannt werden können, sind die Schnittstelle zur mobilen Karte bzw. der mobilen Navigation im Gelände.
Alle ausführlichen Informationen können im  Konzept MTB Modell 2.0 nachgelesen werden.

* MTB Modell 2.0 download*


----------



## payne (27. August 2014)

Man sieht so kann es auch gehen


----------



## grdi (27. August 2014)

das mountainbike model 2.0 in Tirol ist ein rein touristisches Projekt. Es wir ein sehr hohes Entgelt (bis zu 40 cent /Laufmeter und Jahr) bezahlt. Zuzüglich kosten für Beschilderung, Wegbau.....
Abseits von touristischen Regionen bleibt Mountainbiken weiterhin illegal, da diesen hohen finanziellen Aufwand niemand tragen kann. Natürlich auch abseits der ausgewiesenen MTB Strecken in Tirol.
http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/new...”-oder-das-“prinzip-hoffnung”/886d16e675.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## normalisdesned (27. August 2014)

Ich muss hier GRDI recht geben, den Österreichern geht es offensichtlich darum "Ghettos" zu schaffen, nach dem Motto wir tun
was für die Mountainbiker. Die wollen halt nur Touristen, von denen sie abkassieren wollen. Vielleicht werden sie dann erst recht
unter dem Vorwand, dass es eh Strecken gibt, vom Burgenland bis Salzburg alles verklagen, was nach MTB ausschaut und sich im
Wald bewegt.

Bezeichnend auch die Aussage vom Salzburger Tourismuschef, die ich schon an anderer Stelle gepostet habe:

http://www.meinbezirk.at/salzburg-s...mus-ohne-wald-ist-kein-tourismus-d867570.html

Schaut irgendwie mehr nach Jäger als nach Biker aus der Herr.


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2014)

grdi schrieb:


> das mountainbike model 2.0 in Tirol ist ein rein touristisches Projekt. Es wir ein sehr hohes Entgelt (bis zu 40 cent /Laufmeter und Jahr) bezahlt. Zuzüglich kosten für Beschilderung, Wegbau.....
> Abseits von touristischen Regionen bleibt Mountainbiken weiterhin illegal, da diesen hohen finanziellen Aufwand niemand tragen kann. Natürlich auch abseits der ausgewiesenen MTB Strecken in Tirol.
> http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/news/wegefreiheit-mtb/“mountainbikemodell-tirol-20”-oder-das-“prinzip-hoffnung”/886d16e675.html


 
Die 40 Cent sind schon saftig. In Niederösterreich zahlt der Tourismusverband (Stand 2010) m.W. etwa 20 Cent, in Graz verlangte ein Waldbesitzer schon mal 50 Cent. Ob sich jemand darauf eingelassen hat, weiß ich nicht. U.a. befaßt sich das BOKU Wien (Chr. Brandenburger) mit der Thematik.


----------



## steiggeist (28. August 2014)

der entscheidende negativpunkt bei dieser sache: wenn der grundbesitzer NICHT will, kann auch der irrwitzigste wegzoll NICHTS bewirken!


----------



## payne (29. August 2014)

*Stahlseil über den Waldweg gespanntNach KURIER-Intervention wurde die Falle für Mountainbiker entfernt.*






*46*​









*0*​




*46*​​D​as muss echt ein Irrer gemacht haben." Oliver Koci ist noch immer fassungslos. Mittwochabend entdeckte der Sportler beim Laufen am Mödlinger Anninger ein Stahlseil, das auf Brusthöhe quer über den Waldweg gespannt war. Eine gefährliche Falle auf der bei Mountainbikern sehr beliebten, allerdings illegalen Route.
"Wenn da wer reinfährt, kann ihm einiges passieren", sagt Koci, der den Sachverhalt noch am selben Abend der Bezirksforstinspektion meldete. Dort begab man sich Donnerstagvormittag auf Spurensuche. Und auch Norbert Rauch, Leiter der Mödlinger Stadtgärtnerei und Forste, schickte nach Anfrage des KURIER Mitarbeiter in den Wald, um den "Tatort" zu suchen und das Seil abzumontieren.

"Wir haben es mittlerweile entfernt", erklärte Rauch Donnerstagmittag. "Da hat sich jemand einen gefährlichen Scherz erlaubt." Das Stahlseil selbst sei seit 15 Jahren zur Absturzsicherung bei einem nahen Steinbruch eingesetzt gewesen – allerdings parallel zum Waldweg. "Der Scherzbold hat eine lose Klammer entdeckt und das Seil dann quer über den Pfad gespannt", erklärt Rauch. Nun sei die gesamte Absturzsicherung entfernt worden – sie soll erneuert werden.
Der Forst-Leiter betont aber, dass Mountainbiken abseits gekennzeichneter Strecken verboten sei. "Der Schaden am Waldboden durch die Biker ist massiv." Auch das Wild werde ständig aufgeschreckt. Laut Umweltreferentin Ulla-Petra Freilinger ist nur die Anninger-Forststraße für Mountainbiker freigegeben ist. "So ein Vorgehen ist aber auf jeden Fall abzulehnen. Das ist gemeingefährlich", sagt sie.
Bei der BH heißt es, dass der Verursacher noch unbekannt ist. Das Einleiten eines Verwaltungsstrafverfahrens wird geprüft.


Stahlseil über den Waldweg gespannt - KURIER.at


----------



## Tesla71 (29. August 2014)

"Gefährlicher Scherz" und "Scherzbold", aha, viel mehr verharmlosen ging nicht, oder?


----------



## freigeist (29. August 2014)

man sollte diese hirnlosen volldeppen (sofern man die ausfindig machen kann) auf ein bike setzen, und mit "ausreichender" geschwindigkeit in ihre "scherze" fahren und nebenher von der presse kommentieren lassen ..

der forstheini:
_,,Der Forst-Leiter betont aber, dass Mountainbiken abseits gekennzeichneter Strecken verboten sei. "Der Schaden am Waldboden durch die Biker ist massiv." Auch das Wild werde ständig aufgeschreckt. "_

genau, rechtfertigen sie noch solchen müll..
_ _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (29. August 2014)

Bin gerade in Klausen Leopoldsdorf unterwegs der Schaden durch SUV und Traktoren im Wald sind Massiv der durch MTB Fahrer sehr gering diese Förster und Jäger leiden an Dummheit der Sonderklasse


----------



## payne (29. August 2014)

Nach KURIER-Intervention wurde die Falle für Mountainbiker entfernt.

Die Presse Fritzen machen sich selber zur Lachnummer


----------



## steiggeist (10. September 2014)

am montag, den 8.9.2014 hau unsere erste trutzpartie stattgefunden:
http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/new...gel,-unsere-erste-trutzpartie/886d16e680.html


----------



## steiggeist (10. September 2014)

*Lilienfeld, 8.9.2014 Muckenkogel Trutzpartie
*
wir wollen *legal biken - auch in Österreich!*






ein kleiner Bericht zum Ablauf: http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/new...gel,-unsere-erste-trutzpartie/886d16e680.html

wir haben einen brief aufgegeben:




der fängt so an:




http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/download/143_213_offener_brief_bundesministerium.pdf

die presseinformation gesammelt gibts hier: http://www.upmove.eu/de/legal-biken/presseinformation/994/

an alle sportkolleginnen und kollegen: danke für diesen klassen tag!

Und hier nochmals unsere Bitte: Wir müssen die Idee in die Welt hinaus zu tragen:
Wir Biker sind Individualisten. Wir können jederzeit unser Gerät schnappen und loslegen. Wollen wir aber die endlich fällige Änderung der Gesetzeslage, so müssen wir gemeinsam handeln. Wir müssen unserem Anliegen gemeinsam Gehör verschaffen. Durch ‘zivilen Ungehorsam’ und medienwirksame Aktionen werden wir genügend Biker hinter unserem gemeinsamen Anliegen versammeln. Dann wird eine ‘Parlamentarische Bürgerinitiave’ erfolgreich sein!

Es liegt an Dir, wie laut unser Ruf ist!
Darum der Appell an dich: Mach mit! Registriere Dich hier: http://www.upmove.eu/legalbiken

Ein Infoblatt zum Verteilen gibt es hier: http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/faq_download/125_128_flugblatt_legalbiken.pdf


----------



## steiggeist (10. September 2014)

wir haben einen brief aufgegeben:




der fängt so an:




http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/download/143_213_offener_brief_bundesministerium.pdf

die presseinformation gesammelt gibts hier: http://www.upmove.eu/de/legal-biken/presseinformation/994/

an alle sportkolleginnen und kollegen: danke für diesen klassen tag!

Und hier nochmals unsere Bitte: Wir müssen die Idee in die Welt hinaus zu tragen:
Wir Biker sind Individualisten. Wir können jederzeit unser Gerät schnappen und loslegen. Wollen wir aber die endlich fällige Änderung der Gesetzeslage, so müssen wir gemeinsam handeln. Wir müssen unserem Anliegen gemeinsam Gehör verschaffen. Durch ‘zivilen Ungehorsam’ und medienwirksame Aktionen werden wir genügend Biker hinter unserem gemeinsamen Anliegen versammeln. Dann wird eine ‘Parlamentarische Bürgerinitiave’ erfolgreich sein!

Es liegt an Dir, wie laut unser Ruf ist!
Darum der Appell an dich: Mach mit! Registriere Dich hier: http://www.upmove.eu/legalbiken

Ein Infoblatt zum Verteilen gibt es hier: http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/faq_download/125_128_flugblatt_legalbiken.pdf


----------



## steiggeist (10. September 2014)

Wie sieht die internationale Mountainbike-Szene die Sache in Österreich (und Baden-Württemberg)?








aus dem Englischen:
IMBA Europa: MTB und Wegerecht: wofür wird in Österreich und Baden-Württemberg gekämpft?
Fur einen Mountainbiker gibt es nichts schöneres, als eine kleine Runde planen, sich dann auf dem unbekannten Trail prüfen, den Alltag vergessen und mit der Welt wieder ins Reine kommen. Auf den ersten Blick scheint dieser kleinen Freude nicht viel im Weg zu stehen. Stimmt"s? Nicht, wenn man sich in Österreich oder Baden-Württemberg in Süddeutschland befindet. Für die meisten Biker ist das Fahren auf Wegen völlig selbstverständlich, hier ist es ohne Gesetze zu übertreten fast unmöglich.
weiter hier.


----------



## steiggeist (11. September 2014)

in niederösterreich kommt schwung in die sache....






FreizeitsportlerInnen entkriminalisieren und Ganzjahrestourismus forcieren: Bei einer Pressekonferenz heute Vormittag in St. Pölten kündigen die *** und Naturfreunde NÖ an, mit einer "Aktuellen Stunde" unter dem Titel „Wald- und Forstwege für Radfahrer öffnen“ in die erste Landtagssitzung nach der Sommerpause zu gehen.

upmove magazin news wegefreiheit-mtb naturfreunde-und-spoe-noe-fordern-wegefreiheit-fuer-radfahrerinnen/886d16e682.html


----------



## steiggeist (11. September 2014)

bitte die Fotos hier anschauen:
Trutzpartie Muckenkogel am 8.9.2014


----------



## steiggeist (13. September 2014)

Biken in Österreich - eine Bestandsaufnahme

Biken in Österreich ist grundsätzlich verboten. Das ist die eine Seite. Auf der anderen Seite nutzen 800.000 dieses Sportgerät. Dass das offizielle Angebot (einige Prozent der vorhanden Forstraßen, ca 10 Bikeparks, praktisch keine Singletrails) hier den Bedarf an Bewegungsfreiheit nicht einmal ansatzweise befriedigen kann liegt auf der Hand.

Wir haben dieses Wiki eingerichtet, mit dem wir festzuhalten versuchen, wie die österreichischen Sportler mit diesem Dilemma umgehen. Das Wiki ist öffentlich. Du kannst also sofort und anonym über deine Erfahrungen berichten!.


----------



## franzam (13. September 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man versuchen das Haftungsrecht in Ö zu ändern. Dann gäbe es auch keinen Grund mehr die Wege zu sperren. 
Wild und Waldschäden für Sperrungen lass ich als Begründung nicht gelten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (13. September 2014)

Obwohl es in Österreich die sog. Wegehalterhaftung gibt, unterscheidet sich die Rechtsprechung diesbezüglich nicht von der in D, weil auch in Österreich der Wegehalter nicht für die Dummheit der Wegenutzer haftet.

Von der Seite her könnte man sich das mit der Wegehalterhaftung aber auch sparen.


----------



## franzam (13. September 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Obwohl es in Österreich die sog. Wegehalterhaftung gibt, unterscheidet sich die Rechtsprechung diesbezüglich nicht von der in D, weil auch in Österreich der Wegehalter nicht für die Dummheit der Wegenutzer haftet.
> 
> Von der Seite her könnte man sich das mit der Wegehalterhaftung aber auch sparen.



Vll. sollte man dann auch die entsprechenden Urteil auf breiter Front publik machen.


----------



## steiggeist (15. September 2014)

kurier

Danke liebe "Trutzpartiesanen": Ihr habt da etwas in Bewegung gebracht!


----------



## steiggeist (15. September 2014)

_Vorankündigung:_

*2.Trutzpartie am 25.Oktober in der Steiermark*

http://www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie


----------



## /dev/random (15. September 2014)

franzam schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man versuchen das Haftungsrecht in Ö zu ändern. Dann gäbe es auch keinen Grund mehr die Wege zu sperren.
> Wild und Waldschäden für Sperrungen lass ich als Begründung nicht gelten..


Wenn ich mir manche Kommentare unter den diversen, hier verlinkten, Presseberichten anschaue, dann muss man mehr ändern als nur das Haftungsrecht...

Ich wünsch' den österreichischen MTBlern viel Durchhaltevermögen und Erfolg bei ihren Bemühungen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. September 2014)

Ja, die Kommentare sind schon sehr erschreckend und ein Beweis dafür, wie tief der Hass (absichtlich dieses Wort) liegt. Hier geht es um Forstwege !!!


----------



## steiggeist (15. September 2014)

ja die Emotionen gehen hoch bei diesem thema hierzulande....

bitte beachten:
1) in der presse wird unser wunsch sachlich dargestellt
2) biker werden als erholungsuchende sportler gesehen
3) unser wunsch nach wegefreiheit wird von der presse als was ganz normales angesehen

das ist ein riesiger fortschritt, hierzulande!


----------



## steiggeist (17. September 2014)

NÖN berichtet wieder mehrseitig zum Thema "legal biken"
Jagdpächter stellt sich weiterhin gegen Öffnung. War zu vermuten. Er zitiert ein von Dietmar Gruber (upmove Gründer) vor einigen Monaten gepostetes Stätment zur Öffnung einer MTB-Strecke.
Prior Pater Maurer: "Es handelte sich bei den Mountainbiker-Demonstranten um keinen chaotischen Haufen von Anarchisten"
Markus Zauner, Redaktion NÖN: "Dennoch muss das Nebeneinander von Jagd, Forst und Mountainbike-Tourismus möglich sein. Alles andere ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß
Mehr dazu wieder auf www.upmove.eu/presse


----------



## steiggeist (22. September 2014)

==================================================
Ausbildung zum "Jagd und Forstschutzorgan" vulgo "Forstsheriff".
==================================================

Falls es ihr jetzt schmunzeln müsst, genießt es!
Könnte nämlich sein, dass es euch beim weiterlesen vergeht....

Was sich für uns auf aus erste wie wie ein Scherz ausmacht ist in der der Steiermark Realität!
(Wir haben erfahren, wird für solche Veranstaltungen auch außerhalb der Steiermark geworben....)

Du willst gegen diese Umtriebe ein Zeichen setzen?
Dann MACH MIT: www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie
Dieses mal besuchen wir einen solchen 'Forstsheriff'.
Dabei werden wir uns die gute Laune sicher nicht verderben lassen, und wieder eine Demonstration gemeinsam am Weg mit den vielen Wanderen veranstalten!

Originale Links:
http://www.freie-jaeger.at/fileadmi...chutzorgane_im_praktischen_Einsatz_190514.pdf
http://www.fastpichl.at/jagd--und-forstschutzorgane-im-praktischen-einsatz.html

BITTE WEITERSAGEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (23. September 2014)

dem vorposter ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen, außer, macht wo anders urlaub, hungern wir die **** aus. die italiener brauchen eh jeden euro.


----------



## mtbhb (23. September 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> dem vorposter ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen, außer, macht wo anders urlaub, hungern wir die **** aus. die italiener brauchen eh jeden euro.



Und in Italien wird es auch schlechter. Wir waren dieses Jahr in Riva und haben uns dort shutteln lassen. Dabei haben wir dann auch von dem Fahrer erfahren, wie es am Gardasee läuft. Dort sitzen viele Campingplatz-Besitzer wohl in den Stadträten und wollen, dass mehr Strecken für MTB gesperrt werden. Damit dann die Wanderer ihre Ruhe haben.
Der ist schon seit den 90ern dort und sieht den Trend deutlich. Also wird das in naher Zukunft da wohl auch so aussehen. Bleiben dann noch die restlichen EU-Länder, in denen man wohl noch fahren kann.


----------



## steiggeist (23. September 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Und in Italien wird es auch schlechter.


italien / österreich = kamillentee / schnaps


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. September 2014)

Gardasee ist ja nicht unbedingt so richtig Italien. Zum Beispiel einfach weiter nach Elba durchfahren. Sonne, Strand und Trails. Und als Biker bist Du gern gesehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/page-458#post-12337318


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Und in Italien wird es auch schlechter. Wir waren dieses Jahr in Riva und haben uns dort shutteln lassen. Dabei haben wir dann auch von dem Fahrer erfahren, wie es am Gardasee läuft. Dort sitzen viele Campingplatz-Besitzer wohl in den Stadträten und wollen, dass mehr Strecken für MTB gesperrt werden. Damit dann die Wanderer ihre Ruhe haben.
> Der ist schon seit den 90ern dort und sieht den Trend deutlich. Also wird das in naher Zukunft da wohl auch so aussehen. Bleiben dann noch die restlichen EU-Länder, in denen man wohl noch fahren kann.



Blödsinnige Aussage. In Italien gibt es noch so viele Möglichkeiten ungestört zu biken, die aber der gemeine deutsche Shuttlebiker nicht kennt. Zum Glück.


----------



## steiggeist (23. September 2014)

upmove hat sich mit einem Forstschutzorgan vulgo Forstssheriff unterhalten.
Er als Forstschutzorgan betrachtet es als seine staatsbürgerliche Pflicht das Bundesforstgesetz (seiner Meinung nach eines der besten - weil strengsten - Gesetze Österreichs) durchzusetzen.

Wir haben uns Geschichten von der zielführenden Auflösung von Problemsituationen unter Einhaltung taktischer Grundsätze erzählen lassen:

Alle ein, zwei Wochen erwischt er Radfahrer auf "seiner" Forststraße.
Er zeigt nicht alle an.
Sind die Radfahrer höflich, geständig und reumütig kommen sie mit einer Abmahnung und der Unterschrift einer Unterlassungserklärung davon.
Das Rad muss aber dann zum Ausgang der Forststraße geschoben werden. Ist der Radfahrer aber nicht geständig, aufmüpfig oder lügt er gar, so wird er angezeigt und das Strafausmaß, je nach dem, angepasst.
Er lässt ohnehin viel zu oft Gnade vor Recht ergehen, was er eigentlich - laut Gesetz - gar nicht dürfe.
Er erkennt ob jemand lügt zum Beispiel daran, dass er die Radler beim studieren des Fahrverbotes fotografiert. So braucht ‘oben’ dann niemand mehr abstreiten, dass er die Schilder nicht gesehen hat.

www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie
#legalbiken

BITTE WEITERSAGEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (24. September 2014)

da fällt einem ja absolut gar nichts mehr zu ein.. 
wenn man nicht um diese probleme wüsste, könnte man denken, es handelt sich hierbei um satiere


----------



## dertutnix (24. September 2014)

ich verliere den überblick... niederösterreich = steiermark? was passiert mit dem 2. thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wir-wollen-legal-biken-auch-in-oesterreich.717159/? wäre denn  nicht ein thread günstiger?


----------



## steiggeist (24. September 2014)

@dertutnix: 

der wahnsinn in nö ist der wahnsinn in Ö. 
das problem kann nur im bundesweiten kontext angegangen werden.

das th


dertutnix schrieb:


> ich verliere den überblick... niederösterreich = steiermark? was passiert mit dem 2. thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wir-wollen-legal-biken-auch-in-oesterreich.717159/? wäre denn  nicht ein thread günstiger?



leider hat in diesem thread das thema keine resonanz gefunden darum habe ich mich entschlossen hier über die weitern aktionen von legal biken - auch in Österreich zu informieren.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. September 2014)

jaja, die "waldsheriffs", bei uns hießen sie jagastapo...

der überbordende schutz des eigentums ist der österreichischen rechtsordnung immanent. so werden im strafrecht vermögensdelikte in relation zu delikten gegen leib und leben viel härter bestraft. ein weiterer ausfluss dieser eigenheit ist eben der schutz der eigentümer von wald und ödland, welche in anderen rechtsordnungen zwar auch jemandem gehören, aber in größerem ausmaß  frei benutzbar sind.
zusätzlich kommen eigentumsstrukturen, die eher ungünstig für andere nutzer sind: adelige und geldadelige großgrundbesitzer, staatsbesitz, welcher für bonzenjagden herhält, ebenso genützter kirchenbesitz, von mit steuergeldern gestützten interssenvertretungen aufgehetzte bauernschaft. eine starke lobby, die ihre macht gefestigt hat.
zusätzlich eine (noch) staatstragende partei, die eine minderheit der bevölkerung als entscheidungsrelevant betrachtet.

genaugenommen geht es weder um wald-, noch tierschutz und schon gar nicht um naturangepasste regulierung des wildbestandes (naturschutz will ich nicht sagen, da es in österreich nur mehr wenige flecken naturbelassenen wald mit entsprechender biodiversität gibt). es geht rein um die ungestörte ausübung der trophäenjagd.

den sinn derselben zu beurteilen, bleibt jedem selber überlassen. ich tus nicht.

diese trophäenjagd hat sich in letzter zeit von einer wenigen schichten erschlossenen elitären angelegenheit zu einem populären freizeitvergnügen breiterer, reicher schichten entwickelt. die zunahme der anzahl der kursteilnehmer bei den jagdprüfungen und deren absolventen ist enorm. im mittleren und auch im unteren management gehört jagen dazu, man muss es tun.

so sind es nun nicht mehr adelige, die über das verhalten ihrer "untertanen" empört sind, die uns biker nicht im wald oder im ödland haben wollen, sondern viel mehr auch  kollegInnen oder vorgesetzte,  nachbarn, ...

also sind nicht nur die biker mehr geworden...

das verständnis in der bevölkerung für uns biker ist endenwollend. die freigabe von forststraßen wird von den meisten befürwortet, das befahren von trails aber nicht.

insgesamt sehe ich persönlich wenig licht für eine gesetzesänderung.


----------



## dertutnix (24. September 2014)

@steiggeist evtl. wäre es dann richtig und besser, beide Threads zusammenzufassen und in einem das Thema zu bearbeiten? Kann ich gerne umsetzen...


----------



## rpguagua (24. September 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> @steiggeist evtl. wäre es dann richtig und besser, beide Threads zusammenzufassen und in einem das Thema zu bearbeiten? Kann ich gerne umsetzen...


Bitte mach das, denn es ist so wie steiggeist sagt ein gesamtösterreichisches Problem. Der Titel dieses Threads wurde damals Anlassbezogen gewählt, hat sich aber zu mehr entwickelt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. September 2014)

Unter uns: Es war immer schon ein gesamtösterreichisches Problem.


----------



## steiggeist (24. September 2014)

@dertutnix: zusammnfassen wäre super, vorausgesetzt, die bestehenden abonnenten bleiben erhalten!
wenn's geht: herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## dertutnix (24. September 2014)

erledigt, Titel habe ich auch geändert. hoffe, das passt so, ansonsten gerne einfach melden...


----------



## steiggeist (24. September 2014)

@dertutnix DANKE für deinen support 

der slogan unserer kampagne lautet: legal biken - auch in Österreich.
wenn es nicht zu viele umstände macht, wäre es für die wiedererkennung sicher hilfreich, diesen thread auch so zu nennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. September 2014)

In Bayern gehen die Schüler Mountainbiken um ihre soziale Kompetenz zu stärken:
BR Abendschau vom 24.09. im Bericht bei 2:30 Min.
... und das österreichische Organ der öffentlichen Aufsicht kommt dann hoffentlich verletzungsfrei und wohlbehalten nach Hause.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. September 2014)

"...rückzug...nach einem ereignisreichen tag als organ wohlbehalten nach hause zurückzukehren."

aha, die gehen also davon aus, dass biker und schwammerlsucher gewaltbereite personen sind? eine wirklich krasse unterstellung.
hmmm, der biker ist ja an sich schon gefährlich. und schwammerlsucher (pilzesammler) sind ja alle mit messern bewaffnet.

und was ist mit der puffen (knarre), die alle jäger (meist geladen und vielfach ungesichert, wie viele unfälle zeigen) mit sich führen????
die selbsternannten problemlöser sind das einzige problem im wald. fragt mal die rehe.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. September 2014)

Während die öffentliche Aufsicht in Österreich sich auf Konfrontation einstellt, die sie selbst sucht, ist man in Bayern hoch zufrieden und wohl auch nicht nur ein kleines wenig stolz auf seine gesetzlichen Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht, das weit über das hinausgeht, was man in Österreich Wegefreiheit nennt:

Aus dem Gesetzentwurf der Staatsregierung über den Schutz der Natur, die Pflege der Landschaft und die Erholung
in der freien Natur (Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz – BayNatSchG) vom 06.10.2010 
Drucksache 16/5872 

Zu Art. 26
§  59  Abs.  1  BNatSchG  gewährleistet  als  allgemeiner  Grundsatz
des Naturschutzes für jedermann ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht
der freien Landschaft. § 59 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BNatSchG überlässt den
Ländern die Regelung von Einzelheiten zum Erholungs- und Be-
tretungsrecht. Der Abschnitt über die Erholung in der freien Natur
übernimmt daher – mit Ausnahme von Art. 28 BayNatSchG – die
bisherigen  Regelungen  des  V.  Abschnitts  BayNatSchG.  Dieser 
Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973  bewährt und war 
Vorbild  für  zahlreiche  Naturschutzgesetze  anderer  Länder.  Die 
Regelungen  befrieden  auf  der  einen  Seite  Konflikte  zwischen 
Erholungsuchenden  untereinander  sowie  auch  im  Verhältnis  zu 
Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen 
pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur. 
In  Bayern  ist  das  Erholungs-  und  Betretungsrecht  in  der  freien
Natur aufgrund des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Bayerische Verfassung
verfassungsrechtlich  gewährleistet.  Danach  ist  der  Genuss  von
Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur jedermann
gestattet.  Von  diesem  Grundrecht  ausgehend  war  in  Bayern  das
Erholungs-  und  Betretungsrecht  schon  immer  für  den  Wald  und
die freie Flur in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfas-
sung  geregelt  und  die  verfassungsrechtliche  Bestimmung  im
Bayerischen  Naturschutzgesetz  näher  konkretisiert.  Die  nähere
Ausfüllung dieses Grundrechts wird daher auch weiterhin abwei-
chend  von  §  59  Abs.  2  Satz  1  BNatSchG  einheitlich  im  Bay-
NatSchG für die gesamte freie Natur geregelt. Dies ist bürger- und
anwenderfreundlich,  weil  die  gesetzlichen  Grundlagen  in  einem
Gesetz  abschließend  geregelt  sind.  Zugleich  wird  damit  gewähr-
leistet, dass Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV nicht gemäß Art. 31 GG
außer Kraft gesetzt wird.


----------



## pndrev (25. September 2014)

Naja. Auch hier in Bayern (Franken) gibt es einige sehr eigenwillige Interpretationen seitens Behörden und Waldeigentümern...


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2014)

Das ist mir sehr bewusst.
Deshalb ist es wichtig, an die geltende Rechtslage zu erinnern und vereinzeltes Wunschdenken nicht durchgehen zu lassen.


----------



## pndrev (25. September 2014)

Was glaubst du, warum ich im Rucksack immer einen Auszug des Bayr. Waldgesetz dabei hab mit relevanten Stellen fett hervorgehoben?


----------



## steiggeist (25. September 2014)

Landtag debattiert über Mountainbiker
Dürfen Mountainbiker in Zukunft frei auf Wald- und Forstwegen fahren? Mit dieser Frage wird sich der Landtag in der ersten aktuellen Stunde auseinandersetzen. Die SPÖ, die den Antrag einbrachte, drängt darauf. Im Vorfeld signalisierten auch die Grünen Einverständnis, ....

http://noe.orf.at/news/stories/2670346/

wir berichten laufend!


----------



## kamikater (25. September 2014)

> Was glaubst du, warum ich im Rucksack immer einen Auszug des Bayr. Waldgesetz dabei hab mit relevanten Stellen fett hervorgehoben?


 
Nur nutzt dir das wenig, wenn dich so ein übermotivierter Waldsheriff anhält und dir verbietet, einen Weg zu fahren. Der legt das mit den "geeigneten Wegen zum Radfahren" ganz anders aus als du. Ist mir heuer schon mehrfach passiert, dass ich gehindert wurde, bestimmte Wege zu fahren; da half alles Diskutieren und auf das Gesetz verweisen nichts.


----------



## franzam (25. September 2014)

Wo war das? Bei uns hat sich sowas meist schnell erledigt, wenn man dann gleich an die übergeordneten Stellen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (26. September 2014)

http://www.upmove.eu/de/magazin/new...ebattiert-ueber-mountainbiker/886d16e688.html


----------



## steiggeist (30. September 2014)

*In der Steiermark wird die Gangart verschärft. Es wird eine Ausbildung zum Forstsheriff angeboten.
Diese Forstsheriffs sollen Radfahrer und Schwammerlsucher in die Schranken verweisen.*

*Du kannst das nicht glauben?*
Bist zornig?
Lässt gerade Dir Tricks einfalllen, wie man dem Ganzen doch noch entkommen kann?
Verspürst Resignation?

*Leider ist das aber die Realität, der wir uns stellen müssen.*

hier weiter lesen....


----------



## kamikater (30. September 2014)

> Bei uns hat sich sowas meist schnell erledigt, wenn man dann gleich an die übergeordneten Stellen geht.


Das war im Allgäu. In einem Fall habe ich mich an die zuständige Kurverwaltung gewandt und von dort die Auskunft erhalten, dass man das Vorgehen des Revierleiters voll und ganz unterstützt :-( Was für "übergeordnete Stellen" meinst du genau?


----------



## dertutnix (30. September 2014)

... bitte bleibt beim Thema bzw. dem Staat Österreich...

Ein Verweis auf die Rechtslage mag helfen, die daraus resultierende Diskussion nur bedingt. Daher wäre es fein, wenn dieser Thread tatsächlich dem Kampf für das legale Mountainbiken in Österreich vorbehalten bleiben könnte und andere Länder und Sitten gerne in anderen, geeigneten Threads diskutieren werden könnten, danke für's Beachten...


----------



## franzam (30. September 2014)

Beim meinem letzten Urlaub in Ö waren es ausgerechnet die Wanderer, die mich gegen aufgebrachte Mitarbeiter des Tourismusverbandes  Tirol (oder Mitarbeiter einer Gemeinde in Tirol) verteidigten. Ich war bergab auf einem Wanderweg unterwegs und wartete an einem Übergang über einen Weidezaun um die Wanderer vorbei zu lassen. Von unten kamen dann 3 Herren, schon von weiten über die Biker schimpfend herauf...
dann wurden die Wanderer pampig und meinten zu ihnen sie sollen sich nicht so aufführen und überhaupt, das ist ein Weg was macht da ein Radler schon kaputt!
Zumindest ein Teil der österreichischen Wanderer sieht das ganze sehr differenziert und ist eher auf der Seite der Biker

War echt mal eine Wohltat


----------



## payne (1. Oktober 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> *In der Steiermark wird die Gangart verschärft. Es wird eine Ausbildung zum Forstsheriff angeboten.
> Diese Forstsheriffs sollen Radfahrer und Schwammerlsucher in die Schranken verweisen.*
> 
> *Du kannst das nicht glauben?*
> ...



Die Gegend rund um Mariazell die werden keinen Cent mehr mit mir und meinen Freuneskreis verdienen was die für ein Theater machen wegen MTB Fahrer ist nicht zu glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpguagua (1. Oktober 2014)

Gratulation zur Wahl: Präsident - steiggeist !


----------



## payne (5. Oktober 2014)

Die Österreicher ein merkwürdiges Volk über alles und jeden wird gemeckert aber Wählen tun sie jedes Mal den selben Dreck.Hier wieder was aus dem Winerwald nur noch zum weinen das ganze.

http://kurier.at/chronik/wien/wienerwald-fallenjagd-auf-mountainbiker/89.248.063


----------



## freigeist (5. Oktober 2014)

die kommentare...


----------



## payne (5. Oktober 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> die kommentare...


Das ist so was von Kurier die Schwarze HausZeitung das Jäger ein mal eins in Papierform.


----------



## rpguagua (5. Oktober 2014)

Das schlimmste an dem Artikel ist, dass nirgendst steht, dass das dort eine offizielle MTB Strecke ist...


----------



## payne (6. Oktober 2014)

Das ist mit absicht die Jägerschaft und der Pöpel muss bei Laune gehalten werden.


----------



## steiggeist (8. Oktober 2014)

Die ZWEITE Trutzpartie führt zum RIESACHSEE!

Hier hat es (wie berichtet: ) schon mehrere Biker erwischt!

Es wäre toll, fänden sich weitere Opfer dieses dienstfertigen Forstsheriffs.
Darum bitte: weitersagen!


Bitte hier anmelden, es hilft uns bei der Planung
Strecke


----------



## steiggeist (15. Oktober 2014)

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist eines unserer wesentlichen Themen als Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker in Österreich.
Unsere Ressourcen sind jedoch am Limit.
Deshalb
suchen wir mountainbikende JournalistInnen ​die ehrenamtlich für die Kampagne
„legal biken - auch in Österreich“ ​tätig werden wollen.
Redaktionelle Beiträge sind eine gute Möglichkeit diese Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu verbessern.
Deine Beiträge werden im upmove Magazin veröffentlich und teilweise auch als Presseaussendungen verwendet.
Du bist interessiert und bereit ? Dann melde Dich bitte auf [email protected]

upmove Magazin Wegefreiheit
upmove Pressespiegel

Unsere letzten erfolgreichen Presseaussendungen:

*"Heute online", 14.10.2014*





*OÖN, 13.12.2014*


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Oktober 2014)

Mit Hase verwechselt: Jäger schießt auf Rad-Star
Wieviele von Radfahrern angefahrene Jäger kann man denn da gegenüber stellen?


----------



## payne (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja zu viel Alkohol tut den Jäger nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (27. Oktober 2014)

erste Eindrücke von der Trutzpartie am 25.10.2014 in Schladming/Riesachsee



























bitte unterstützt uns!
www.upmove.eu/legalbiken

weitere infos in kürze!


----------



## freigeist (28. Oktober 2014)

tolle aktion 

hat euch denn solch "forstschutzorgan" aufgelauert gehabt oder wurdet ihr in irgenteiner anderen weise an dem ganzen gehindert?


----------



## steiggeist (28. Oktober 2014)

am samstag waren nur ein paar zuschauer und der orf(österreichisches fernsehen) da.
angeblich hat der amtierende forstsheriff mit fernglas beobachtet


----------



## MucPaul (29. Oktober 2014)

Muss man laut neuester Gesetzes Novelle in Österreich nicht aufpassen, dass man von den Jägern durchsucht und mit Gewaltandrohung verhaftet wird?  
Die dürfen sogar Autos auf Verdacht hin durchsuchen (keine MTB Klamotten drin liegen lassen!  ) und dürfen sogar Sachen beschlagnahmen können. Sprich, MTB ist beschlagnahmt und man muss zu Fuss ins Tal. Schon doof... und ganz schön feudal herrschaftlich dieses Land.

Zumindest toben dort in Ösiland derzeit heftig die Wogen in den lokalen MTB Foren... 
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...neue-rechte-fuer-jaeger-regen.story#forummain

Und das "Lustigste" an der Sache ist, daß die Jäger nicht mal ein psychologisches Gutachten oder einen Waffenschein brauchen. Eine Jagdkarte langt vollkommen, die man sich einfach ausstellen lassen kann. In der Art zumindest... wie hier beschrieben wird:
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...zeit-bis-naechstes-todesopfer-zu-beklagen-ist

Wenn also der erste MTB'ler erschossen am Trail liegt, war's vielleicht ein kurzsichtiger Alkoholiker in Waidmann's Kleidung, der den seltsamen Eber zur Strecke bringen wollte.

Genau das gab's ja vor wenigen Tagen bei einer Rennrad Veranstaltung, wo ein Rennradler (!!) von Schrotkugeln durchsiebt wurde, weil er einem Hasen zum verwechseln ähnlich war.
http://www.suedtirolnews.it/d/artik...rin-von-jaeger-angeschossen.html#.VFDWKFeKwpY

Ja, die Tiroler, die sind lustig...


----------



## R.C. (29. Oktober 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...neue-rechte-fuer-jaeger-regen.story#forummain



Den Satz sollte man nicht uebersehen!


> _Verstehen Sie Kritik an der Verschärfung? _
> * HEINZ GACH: * Ich verstehe die Kritik insofern, als gewisse Dinge eben bisher nicht gestattet waren. Aber es geht in der Novelle ja nicht um Spaziergänger, Wanderer oder Mountainbiker. Die gehen die Jäger gar nichts an.


----------



## MucPaul (29. Oktober 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Den Satz sollte man nicht uebersehen!



So fängt es meist an. Mit harmlosen Sätzen, die dann im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter interpretiert werden.
"Denn wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat nichts zu befürchten... usw." 
Diesen Schei** musste man sich ja auch anhören und das ganze artete dann irgendwann in Totalüberwachung, Repressalien und Unterdrückung aus. 

Ich habe sowas in den Santa Cruz Mountains in Kalifornien persönlich erlebt. Auf einmal standen da kleine, gelbe Warnschilder " Max. 15 Mph" am MTB Trail. Mitten im Wald. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Platten und fuhr langsam runter. Am Downhill Trail Richtung La Honda standen tatsächlich bewaffnete Ranger mit Lasermessgeräten und fischten die zu schnellen Biker raus. Wer keine Driver's License für den Strafzettel dabei hatte, dessen Bike wurde konfisziert und konnte irgendwann bei der Ranger Station abgeholt werden.

Bin gespannt, wie das in Österreich ausgeht. Die veranstalten dort tatsächlich noch regelmäßig große Treibjagden zur Belustigung des amüsierten Hofstaates. Liest man jedenfalls dort...


----------



## TTT (29. Oktober 2014)

Das Geschwätz vom Heinz Gach sollte man im Zusammenhang damit bewerten:
https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb?fref=photo#!/upmovemtb/posts/781945161844715


----------



## R.C. (29. Oktober 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> So fängt es meist an.



Ich meinte den Teil, dass die Mountainbiker die Jaeger gar nichts angehen und die sich gefaelligst auf Wilderer zu konzentrieren haben.


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2014)

1) polizeigewalt wegen hochstand schänden, wilderei, krickerlsammeln - geht's noch?(wilderei gibt's praktisch nicht mehr!)
2) bitte nehmt zur kenntnis, diese kreise wollen uns aus dem wald draussen haben!

unsere initative www.upmove.eu/legalbiken kämpft gegen diese umtriebe,
ihr könnt uns durch eure stimme unterstützen!

http://www.upmove.eu/de/forstsherif...le/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e689.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (29. Oktober 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> 1) polizeigewalt wegen hochstand schänden, wilderei, krickerlsammeln - geht's noch?(wilderei gibt's praktisch nicht mehr!)
> 2) bitte nehmt zur kenntnis, diese kreise wollen uns aus dem wald draussen haben!
> 
> http://www.upmove.eu/de/forstsherif...le/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e689.html



_"...hier werden die häufigsten Anlässe zum Einschreiten (Radfahrer, Schwammerlsucher (= Pilzsammler)) durchgespielt..."_
Was für eine geisteskranke Haltung! Obrigkeitshörigkeit muss dem österreichischen Untertan wohl unbedingt eingebleut werden.
Seine gnädigste Durchlaucht, der Herr Oberförster im Dienste seiner Majestät... ich fasse es nicht.

Im Nachhinein kann ich verstehen, daß der junge Arnold Schwarzenegger schnell ins (damals) liberale, offene Kalifornien geflüchtet ist, weil er es zu Hause nicht mehr aushalten konnte. Er kam ja aus der Steiermark und sein Vater war laut Biographie ein extrem autoritärer und herrischer Polizei Beamter.


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2014)

Rückblick 2. upmove Trutzpartie in Rohrmoos, erzählt von Roland Auferbauer

http://www.upmove.eu/de/fuer-legales-biken,-2-trutzpartie/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e696.html

www.upmove.eu/legalbiken MACH MIT!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man einen Campingurlaub in den österreichischen Bergen plant, also Wohnwagen auf Campingplatz und mit Fahrrad unterwegs, wer kann mir dann sagen, ob es Einschränkungen bei der Radbenutzung in der Gegend gibt.....Touristinfo?
Oder welche Regionen in Österreich sind noch zu empfehlen, wie z.B. das Vinschgau in Tirol ?
In der Lienzer Ecke hatten wir vor 2 Jahren keine schlechten Erfahrungen.
Solche Gebiete mit Verboten sollten aus der Urlaubsplanung gestrichen werden, und durch gezieltes Nachfragen bei den ???  Auskunftsstellen auf den Verzicht eines Urlaubes in diesem Gebiet hingewiesen werden.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## payne (29. Oktober 2014)

In Ost Tirol hat man keine Probleme die Steiermark und Speziel die gegend rund um Mariazell kannst komplet vergessen.


----------



## rpguagua (29. Oktober 2014)

Das ist übrigens was sich eine Touristenregion als MTB Strecke vorstellt: 100% Straße und mehr als 50% Asphalt (der Rest ist Schotterstraße)

Das ist einfach lächerlich!!!


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2014)

Mountainbiken in Österreich ist verboten, außer es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Erlaubt ist es auf ein paar 1000km Forststraßen in in einigen Bike Parks.
Das heißt: Alle Wege ('Singletrails') sind definitiv VERBOTEN.
Die Toleranz gegen illegales Biken sinkt von West nach Ost.
Österreicher sind an diesen Kummer gewohnt, sie ignorieren diese Verbote, mit Konsequenzen, wie sie hier im Thread beschrieben sind (Anzeigen mit Geldstrafen, Besitzstörungs- und Unterlassungsklagen bis zu 15.000€).
Die Jagd und Grundbesitzerlobby nützt die vorliegende Gesetzeslage bis zum Äußersten zu ihren Gusten.
Dazu gehören auch Trainings für Jagd/Forstschutzorgane um Radfahrer mit allen möglichen Tricks zu stellen und zu Ihren Personalien zu kommen. 
(Und glaubt nicht die sind auf der Nudelsuppe daher geschwommen. Wer viel Geld hat, ist entweder schlau oder skrupellos. Manchmal beides. Und die, die diese "Sheriffs" ausbilden lassen, haben viel Geld.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Wir sind aber auch selber Schuld, mit unserer Inkonsequenz, das es nicht besser wird.
*Keinen Cent dürfte ein Benachteiligter in so einem Gebiet liegen lassen! *
Solange, bis es spürbar wird in den Kassen Derer, die dafür eigentlich nichts können, aber anscheinend auch nicht genug dagegen unternehmen.


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Mountainbiken in Österreich ist verboten, außer es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.
> Erlaubt ist es auf ein paar 1000km Forststraßen in in einigen Bike Parks.
> Das heißt: Alle Wege ('Singletrails') sind definitiv VERBOTEN.
> Die Toleranz gegen illegales Biken sinkt von West nach Ost.
> ...



Dem muss ich widersprechen, wir haben in unserem Bikerevier, großteils gut gesinnte Grundbesitzer und auch eine Gemeinde, die positiv hinter dem Bikesport steht.
Es wurde vor kurzem der Bikepark in Obertraun in enger Zusammearbeit mit dem größtem Waldgrundbesitzer aus Österreich gemacht!!
Auch der schlimmste Gegner der MTBiker "Großgrundbesitzer" in unserer Region hat in einem von ihm eröffnetem Prozess,  auch einen Rückzieher wegen NÖTIGUNG machen.  Zitat: @steiggeist "SHERIFF" drohte mit Stecken, weiterer Biker filmte das mit dem Handy  

Die SHERIFF´S haben viel Rechte, aber nicht überall bekommen SIE AUCH NICHT RECHT!


----------



## Christian66 (29. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir sind aber auch selber Schuld, mit unserer Inkonsequenz, das es nicht besser wird.
> *Keinen Cent dürfte ein Benachteiligter in so einem Gebiet liegen lassen! *
> Solange, bis es spürbar wird in den Kassen Derer, die dafür eigentlich nichts können, aber anscheinend auch nicht genug dagegen unternehmen.



Zumindest in meiner Gegend funktioniert das auch nicht - die schxxxxn auf mein und auch dein Geld, haben auch so genug - die wollen uns einfach nur draussen haben und ungestört sein.

Da werden sogar Markierungen von Wanderwegen mit Farbe übersprüht damit da keiner mehr hingeht.

Ich hätte ja auch gar kein Problem analog zu diversen Langlaufloipen mir sowas wie eine "Jahreskarte" zu kaufen mit deren Erlös dann allerhand den Grundbesitzern und sonstigen Interessenten wohltuende Dinge finanziert werden - wenn ich denn dafür legale Möglichkeiten zum fahren geboten bekommen würde.

Interessiert die Verhinderer (bei uns in erster Linie die Jäger, die Grundbesitzer sind da eher tolerant und schauen weg, fahren ja viele "Jungbauern" meistens ja auch mit dem MX Motorrad durch den Wald - zumindest bis auf einige Ausnahmen) einen Scheixx!

Ein Problem ist auch, dass bei uns ganz wenige "Großgrundbesitzer" den Ton diktieren (der größte ist das Erzbistum, also die Kirche) - wenn die zu einem Vorschlag NEIN sagen, dann gilt bei allen NEIN und umgekehrt. Leider sind die Großen halt auch die stärksten Pro-Jadg Lobbyisten.


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2014)

@Hofbiker 
man kann sich alles Schön reden. 
Es gibt sicher ein paar ausnahmen, zB Übungsstrecke CC Obertraun. Aber das geübte kann man sonst nirgends OFFIZIELL erlaubt anwenden

Ein paar Beispiele aus deiner näheren und weiteren Umgebung:

1) *Bad Mitterndorf:*
_Bekanntmachung_
_Da in letzter Zeit vermehrt Radfahrer in die Ödernalm zur Steinbrecherhütte fahren, darf ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Forststraße ab dem Rechenplatz in Fahrtrichtung Ödernalm keine freigegebene Radstrecke ist._
_Somit macht sich jeder Radfahrer strafbar - Übertretung des Forstgesetzes §33 „durch das unerlaubte Befahren einer Forststraße ohne Zustimmung desGrundeigentümers“. Dieses Fahrverbot gilt auch für alle anderen Forststraßen_
_der ÖBf AG, welche nicht offiziell für das Radfahren freigegeben und als solche gekennzeichnet sind. Bis dato wurde versucht die Radfahrer aufmerksam zu machen, dass sie eine Gesetzesübertretung begangen haben. In diesem Zug wurden sie ersucht umzudrehen oder das Fahrrad zu schieben. (von Besitzstörungsklagen und Anzeigen wurde abgesehen). Der positive Zuspruch und die Aufklärungs arbeit haben zum größten Teil keine Wirkung gezeigt. Von Seiten der radfahrendenBevölkerung und Urlauber im Raum Bad Mitterndorf kommt es trotz der Information zu einer Ignoranz der Fahrverbote. Wir sehen uns daher gezwungen in Zukunft alle rechtlich möglichen Schritte gegen jene Personen einzuleiten, elche Forststraßen ohne Zustimmung des Grundeigentümers befahren (nicht nur Radfahrer auch PKW, Motorräder, etc)._
http://www.ausseerland.net/archiv/2014/Alpenpost_18_2014.pdf

2) siehe besonders Bericht *Wurzeralm*
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/Ich-bin-illegal-unterwegs;art4,1526145

3) *Salzkammerguttrophy*
die interessanten Abschnitte (Trails) sind nur am Renntag erlaubt befahrbar

4)


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2014)

für alle, die die Misstände in Ö genauer interessieren und/oder dokumentieren wollen:
http://legalbiken.wikispaces.com


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> @Hofbiker
> man kann sich alles Schön reden.



Ja ich rede für mich nichts schön, wir haben in unserem MTB Club an die 200 Mitglieder (NUR MTB), was glaubst du warum soviele dabei sind?

es kommt nicht vom SCHÖN REDEN!!


----------



## payne (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre schon lange nicht mehr mit meinen MTB in Österreich auf Urlaub ist sinnlos.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Zumindest in meiner Gegend funktioniert das auch nicht - die schxxxxn auf mein und auch dein Geld, haben auch so genug - die wollen uns einfach nur draussen haben und ungestört sein.
> 
> Da werden sogar Markierungen von Wanderwegen mit Farbe übersprüht damit da keiner mehr hingeht.
> 
> ...


Zum Glück können wir noch, größtenteils, entscheiden für was wir unser Geld ausgeben. Da steht auf dem Speiseplan auch kein Wild mehr und Kirche, was ist das? ...für mich nur eine Art Sekte zu der ich mich nicht hingezogen fühle.
Jeder wird selbst entscheiden, was er bereit ist, für sein Hobby aufzugeben oder zu investieren.
Es gibt noch genug herrliche Bikeregionen, wo ich mich als Biker wohl fühle.

Übrigens ist so eine Trutzpartie eine gute Idee, sie sollte aber konsequent ohne einen ausgegebenen Cent in der Region ablaufen....keine Übernachtung, kein Hütten o. Kneipenbesuch....hart ist das Leben ,


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2014)

@Hofbiker 


Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja ich rede für mich nichts schön, wir haben in unserem MTB Club an die 200 Mitglieder (NUR MTB), was glaubst du warum soviele dabei sind?
> 
> es kommt nicht vom SCHÖN REDEN!!



super, freut mich für euch!
aber was hat das damit zu tun, dass biken in österreich illegal ist und systematisch eingeschränkt wird?


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2014)

gelöscht/doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isolator76 (29. Oktober 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe sowas in den Santa Cruz Mountains in Kalifornien persönlich erlebt. Auf einmal standen da kleine, gelbe Warnschilder " Max. 15 Mph" am MTB Trail. Mitten im Wald. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Platten und fuhr langsam runter. Am Downhill Trail Richtung La Honda standen tatsächlich bewaffnete Ranger mit Lasermessgeräten und fischten die zu schnellen Biker raus. Wer keine Driver's License für den Strafzettel dabei hatte, dessen Bike wurde konfisziert und konnte irgendwann bei der Ranger Station abgeholt werden.



Auch wenn es hier leicht offtopic ist, interessiert es mich doch, wie man denn selbst feststellen soll, wie schnell man fährt. Oder ist da drüben der Tacho beim Fahrrad Pflicht? Das wäre mir komplett neu.


----------



## MucPaul (29. Oktober 2014)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier leicht offtopic ist, interessiert es mich doch, wie man denn selbst feststellen soll, wie schnell man fährt. Oder ist da drüben der Tacho beim Fahrrad Pflicht? Das wäre mir komplett neu.



Ist so. Ich habe da auch nicht weiter nachgefragt.
Runterbrettern auf Fire Roads oder Single Trails ist verboten. Max. 15 Mph und das wird geahndet. Unübersichtliche Kurven noch viel langsamer.
Ist der Trail nicht explizit für Bikes freigegeben, ist er verboten. Aber das sieht man praktisch an jedem Public Parkplatz der Open Preserves oder County Forests mit endlosen Schildern und Verboten.
Im Silicon Valley kann man eh nur wenige öffentliche Parks besuchen und dort im Kreis laufen. Zum Joggen/Wandern abends ganz ok. Irgendwann aber fühlt man sich massiv eingeschränkt, da die Wälder nicht zusammenhängend sind.
Ansonsten muss man weiter weg, entweder runter südl. von San Jose/Los Gatos oder über den Skyline Kamm rüber nach Santa Cruz. "No trespassing" siehste da aber auch überall. Aus dem Grund gibt es ja auch einige wirklich sehr gute MTB Trails mit bekannten Namen. Die werden extra angelegt und gepflegt. Auf den Trails darfste fahren, woanders ist es verboten.

Ist halt eine andere Kultur. Alles ist privat mit "no trespassing", ausser es ist explizit vom Staat/County aufgekauft und bedingt für die Öffentlichkeit freigegeben. Und niemals nach Sonnenuntergang noch drin rumlaufen/rumfahren, was streng verboten ist. Das gab mir mal fast ein saftiges Ticket.


----------



## payne (29. Oktober 2014)

Das selbe machen die Amis beim Ski Laufen ich war einmal in Aspen die Verbots Liste gefühlte 20 Meter Lang da vergeht einen der spass.


----------



## Christian66 (29. Oktober 2014)

Sind halt Ami´s.

Aber dass wir auch nicht viel g´scheiter sind tut mir halt schon weh.


----------



## zweiheimischer (30. Oktober 2014)

die öllobby ist eine kindergartengruppe gegen unsere grünröcke:

http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2676449/

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...d/3783977/neue-rechte-fuer-jaeger-regen.story

wenn der herr landesjägermeister (welch wort!) meint, mountainbiker gingen die jäger nichts an, ist das eine glatte verklärung der lage, und das bewusst vor der beschlussfassung.

NATÜRLICH gibts ein hintertürchen, es wird nämlich im jagdgesetz (landesgesetz) die möglichkeit der festnahme aufgrund der störung der jagdausübung durch eine nach einem anderen gesetz (forstgesetz, bundesgesetz) verbotene handlung (zb befahren  einer forststraße) geschaffen.

und der herr landesrat (selber jaga) sülzt den selben schmarrn.

na dann....


----------



## steiggeist (30. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben bereits im Juli gegen die Novelle des Landesjagdgesetzes in der Steiermark interveniert: http://www.upmove.eu/de/legal-biken...andesjagdgesetz-steiermark/986f40g70h135.html

Das jetzt endlich auch die Presse auf dieses Thema aufspringt ist höchste Zeit.


wir brauchen eine Interessenvertretung www.upmove.eu/legalbiken MACH MIT!


----------



## steiggeist (3. November 2014)

das die steirischen jäger wissen, wofür sie das gesetz nützen werden, könnt ihr hier nachlesen:

upmove magazin


----------



## payne (3. November 2014)

Mir kommt das kotzen das war ja klar das es so kommen musste es gibtnur ein mittel für alle Wanderer und MTB fahrer keinen Urlaub mehr machen in der Steiermark nur beim Geld können wir diese Verbrecher treffen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. November 2014)

bald werd ich meine koffer packen und in italien um politisches asyl ansuchen.

die sprache kann ich, italienische vorfahren hab ich auch,... und:

- schnitzel ist eh ungesund
- unser fichtendschungel ist potthässlich
- trails werden immer weniger durch aus steuergeld finanzierten forststraßenbau (auf denen wir nicht mal fahren dürfen, wobei mich die eh nicht intressieren)
- die bergwege sind dort sowieso besser, weil die italiener steige/wege/straßen bauen können und nicht wie die österreicher wie deppert grad die leiten hochkoffern, wo dann alle 20m ein marterl steht, weil wieder ein gwamperter rotkarierter am herzzickzack abgekragelt ist
- der italienische wein ist besser
- es ist nicht so kalt im winter
- die haben ein meer
- die haben sogar mehr berge als wir
- alles ist unkomplizierter
- die leut sind netter
- das wetter ist besser
- den jägern dort sind wir biker sch*egal
- die cosa nostra ist eine kindergartengruppe gegen unsere großgrund/adel/jaga/giebelkreuzmafia und ist wenigstens ehrenwert
- die orte sind auch malerischer als unser baulicher wildwuchs
- mir fiele da noch viel mehr ein, aber ich will euch nicht belasten....

als pensionist wär ich schon längst weg und unsere großkopferten können ihre hackschnitzel selber fressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bern (3. November 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ...wie die österreicher wie deppert grad die leiten hochkoffern, wo dann alle 20m ein marterl steht, weil wieder ein gwamperter rotkarierter am herzzickzack abgekragelt ist....



s' bier kannst ma am freitag beim nightride zahlen, aber die tastatur is jetzt im eimer


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. November 2014)

bern schrieb:


> s' bier kannst ma am freitag beim nightride zahlen, aber die tastatur is jetzt im eimer



sager ist von meiner frau. ich wasche meine hände in unschuld. dei pivo kriegst trotzdem.


----------



## payne (3. November 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> bald werd ich meine koffer packen und in italien um politisches asyl ansuchen.
> 
> die sprache kann ich, italienische vorfahren hab ich auch,... und:
> 
> ...


Genau so sehe ich das auch nur mich zieht es nach Kroatien.


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. November 2014)

...doppelpost, wir haben in unserm graben zwar tsde km forststraße und hunderte verbotsschilder aber eine internetverbindung unterm jagdhund...


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. November 2014)

mal ein etwas radikaler ansatz, der aber eine lösung darstellen könnte. eigentlich würde nur eines helfen. eine volksabstimmung, die da lautet:

"sind sie dafür, dass waldbesitz ab einer größe von 20 ha bei bleibendem und vererblichen sowie frei disponiblem fruchtgenuss durch den bisherigen eigentümer in das öffentliche gut überführt, die jagd abgeschafft und statt dessen eine staatliche wildregulierungsbehörde gemäß wildökologischen richtlinien und gutachten den wildbestand kontrolliert und reguliert?"

und glaubt nicht, dass hiefür eine mehrheit utopisch wäre...


----------



## magas (4. November 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> mal ein etwas radikaler ansatz, der aber eine lösung darstellen könnte. eigentlich würde nur eines helfen. eine volksabstimmung, die da lautet:
> 
> "sind sie dafür, dass waldbesitz ab einer größe von 20 ha bei bleibendem und vererblichen sowie frei disponiblem fruchtgenuss durch den bisherigen eigentümer in das öffentliche gut überführt, die jagd abgeschafft und statt dessen eine staatliche wildregulierungsbehörde gemäß wildökologischen richtlinien und gutachten den wildbestand kontrolliert und reguliert?"
> 
> und glaubt nicht, dass hiefür eine mehrheit utopisch wäre...


 

mehrheit nur dann, wann der Durchschnittsösterreicher die Fragestellung überhaupt versteht 

Wenn ich mir in der Früh in der Bahn die "Heute" und "Österreich" Leser so anschau, dann zweifel ich ernsthaft daran,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bern (4. November 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ...doppelpost, wir haben in unserm graben zwar tsde km forststraße und hunderte verbotsschilder aber eine internetverbindung unterm jagdhund...



wahrscheinlich bezieht sich die gross angekündigte breitbandmilliarde nur auf forststrassen-querprofile.
eh gscheiter wenn alle leute in die stadt ziehen, dann stehns nicht blöd im weg rum und man kann endlich vernünftig pellets ernten.


----------



## steiggeist (4. November 2014)

Beim Start unserer Kampagne ‚legal biken‘ in Lilienfeld/Muckenkogel haben wir einen offenen Brief an den Bundesminister für Land- und Forstwirschaft sowie Umwelt und Wasserwirtschaft, Andrä Rupprechter abgesandt. Dieser hat den Leiter der Sektion III Forstwirschaft, Hrn. DI Gerhard Mannsberger beauftragt, einen Termin mit den Vertretern von upmove zu vereinbaren. Heute, am 4.11.2014, fand dieser Termin in den Räumlichkeiten des Ministerium statt.

Hier könnt ihr nachlesen, was da passiert ist:
http://www.upmove.eu/de/im-minister...ch/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e699.html


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. November 2014)

ein klassisches dezentes "njet".

das beweist, dass österreich eine klassische "demokratur" oder von mir aus, weils schöner klingt,  "diktokratie" ist. dem volk wird von lobbys beigestellten und von diesem zwar (daher indirekt) zu wählenden "volksvertretern" (eigentlich: interessenvertretern) recht vorgesetzt, das es nicht will.


----------



## bern (5. November 2014)

mir kommts a bissl so vor:
"hör ma uns an was zum sagen haben, vielleicht gebens dann wieder a zeiterl ruh"


----------



## payne (5. November 2014)

Mit dem Begriff „Demokratie" wird schon seit ewigen Zeiten Schindluder getrieben. Demokratie soll eine Regierungsform sein, die vom Volke ausgeht. So definieren es wenigstens die heutigen Lexika und so entspricht es auch dem eigentlichen Sinn des altgriechischen Wortstamms.

Doch was hat sich in der Vergangenheit nicht alles als Demokratie getarnt? Selbst Hitlers Schreckensdiktatur wurde seinerzeit in deutschen Lexika als „Führerdemokratie" gepriesen. Aber auch andere Diktaturen haben sich schamlos als Demokratie ausgegeben. Die DDR, die Deutsche Demokratische Republik, ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

Und heute? Kann man denn wenigstens die großen westlichen Industrienationen als Demokratien ansehen? Nein, ich denke nicht. Was dort unter dem Deckmantel der Demokratie betrieben wird, erfüllt nur scheinbar die Kriterien einer echten Demokratie. Tatsächlich aber kann der einzelne Bürger in diesen Scheindemokratien nichts Relevantes mitbestimmen.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (5. November 2014)

Ich klink mich als Piffke ein, auch wenn ich aus dem Rheinland komme 

Belassen wir es bei Österreich, als kleiner Hinweis, bei uns in der Eifel ist mitlerweile auch viel verboten und man hat den ganzen "Naturpark" ( in Wahrheit eine Rodungsfläche nach dieser Umbenennung ) für Jäger komplett und ganzjährig freigegeben.

Wenn der Jäger Dich also niederknallt, weil Du auf einem Trail unterwegs bist, dann hast Du selber schuld.
Is des ned schiach?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2014)

Schade, daß das Wild im Wald nicht unsere Sprache spricht.
Da hätten ein paar einflussreiche Minderheiten ein echtes Problem 
Schade auch, daß ich "anständig " erzogen wurde und nicht der dümmste in der Schule war.....so bin ich in der Lage, mir über den ganzen Wildwuchs in dieser Gesellschaft sinnlos den Kopf zu zerbrechen 
Man fühlt sich verarscht und ausweglos. 
Es kann auch passieren, wenn wir der Gesellschaft weiter auf die Nüsse gehen, das Radfahren nur noch auf eingezäunten Plätzen erlaubt ist.
Neulich hatte ich den Gedanken, das wir alle in der Mitte von Straßen fahren müssen (unter Berücksichtigung von 1,50 m Abstand zu parkenden Autos) ohne Rücksicht auf  den Verkehrsfluß.....solange, bis man wieder froh ist, das wir gerne auf unbefestigten Wegen fahren wollen.
Amen 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## zweiheimischer (6. November 2014)




----------



## R.C. (6. November 2014)

Nichts ist daraus geworden:


> Seitinger kritisiert auch die "unverständliche Haltung" des Aufsichtsjägerverbands, die mit ein Grund sei, die Befugnisse doch nicht auszuweiten. Ein führender Vertreter hatte im Gespräch mit der Kleinen Zeitung sinngemäß gemeint, dass die Aufsichtjäger sehr wohl gegen "unvernünftige Naturnutzer" wie etwa Mountainbiker einschreiten würden. Seitinger hatte ein solches Vorgehen gleichzeitig ausgeschlossen.
> [...]
> Die erweiterten Kompetenzen für die Aufsichtjäger sind damit gestorben.



http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steie...bgeblasen_Doch-keine-Polizeirechte-fur-Jaeger


----------



## Pilatus (6. November 2014)

zum Glück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (6. November 2014)

Mountainbiker von Polizeiaufgebot verfolgt - Niederösterreich Bezirk Lilienfeld kommt nicht zur Ruhe. Stift Lilienfeld, wieder mitten drinnen statt nur dabei.
Helmut Friessenbichler, Gründer und langjähriger Chefredakteur des Outdoor-Magazines „Land der Berge“ plaudert ;-)

http://www.upmove.eu/de/mountainbik...he/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e701.html

Darf in diesem zusammenhang wieder einmal Werbung machen: 
Wir wollen auch in Österreich endlich #legalbiken und werden da auch nicht mehr locker lassen. 
Fälle wie dieser zeigen, es ist höchste Zeit etwas zu tun. 
Darum MACH AUCH DU MIT bei www.upmove.eu/lealbiken


----------



## payne (6. November 2014)

Das ist nicht mehr zu glauben die Polizei kommt mit zwei Streifenwagen um einen MTB Fahrer zu stellen die Jäger und Förster glauben sie haben alle Rechte das muss ein Ende Haben.


----------



## Christian66 (6. November 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nichts ist daraus geworden:
> 
> 
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steie...bgeblasen_Doch-keine-Polizeirechte-fur-Jaeger



Wartes nur ab - die geben nicht auf, die kommen wieder - nächstes Jahr werden in der Stmk Wahlen geschlagen, danach geht´s von vorne los, eventuell nimmt das ganze sogar ein anderer unserer Landeskaiser als gute Idee auf weil er halt grad keine Wahlen hat.

Und wie wir ja alle wissen ist das "Volk" sehr vergesslich, alles Schnee von gestern wenn die Wahlen kommen ....


----------



## payne (6. November 2014)

Ja genau so wird es kommen in diesen Land wird sich in 20 Jahren nichts ändern


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2014)

Gebt nicht auf, die Mauer ist auch gefallen 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## steiggeist (6. November 2014)

leute:  dieses land sind wir.

wenn wir wollen, dass sich was ändert, müssen wir bei uns anfangen, z.B.:
- schickt (offen) Briefe an eure landeshauptleute und/oder NR Abgeordnete mit den Misständen die euch auffallen (so was hat mehr Wirkung als man glaubt, weil es viel zu wenig Leute machen!)
- oder fordert ÖAV, Naturfreunde und andere auf, sich für's Wegerecht der Biker einzusetzten. Hab gesehen wie die das nervt, wenn Mitglieder plötzlich aufbegehren
- macht bei 'Trutzpartien' mit, das gefällt einigen Herrschaften ebenfalls nicht besonders...
- liked/teilt unsere upmovemtb facebook seite, ist in manchen Kreisen schon recht unbeliebt
- registriert euch bei www.upmove.eu/legalbiken und empfiehlt uns weiter, je mehr wir sind, desto lauter ist unser Ruf

andere Ideen? Her damit - oder noch besser: ausprobieren!


----------



## steiggeist (12. November 2014)

zur Illustration ein Foto, auch wenn wir von der Mondlandung schon schärfere Bilder gehabt haben ;-)





Als upmove nehmen wir jede Möglichkeit wahr über #legalbiken zu referieren oder zu berichten.
Letzten Samstag(08.11.14) beim österreichischen Radsportverband ÖRV.
Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass der ÖRV zu 100 % für uns Radler (auch Mountainbiker) eintritt.
Das dies zumindest noch nicht so Ganz ist war uns klar.
Der ÖRV ist im Prinzip für den Rennsport da. Punkt.
Für jene die MTB als erholungsbringende Freizeitaktivität betreiben gibt es *upmove*.
Unser 'Präsi' Andreas Pfaffenbichler hat den Vortrag für upmove gehalten.
Den Bericht von Martin Budweiser, MTB Ausbildungleiter von upmove, findest du hier!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. November 2014)

Mountainbiker haben in einer Rentnergesellschaft einfach keine Lobby.
Österreich, Deutschland, Holland, Schweiz, Dänemark, Schweden....wo man hinsieht nur dekadenter Dummpöbel.

Die Leute wissen nix mehr, können nix mehr, es interessiert sie nix mehr, die Trottel und Schaumschläger haben überall die Kontrolle und Posten inne und somit das sagen.
Klar, kein vernünftiger Mensch möchte sich mit so einem Shice wie Politik und so wirklich mehr beschäftigen.

Daumen hoch für upmove, ich befürchte aber die Entscheidungsträger und Sesselfurzer wissen nix mehr, können nix mehr, es interessiert sie nix mehr, die karpiern das Anliegen nicht mal, sehen sie doch nur sich und Ihresgleichen.

Überregulierter EU Kotzbrockenverein mit Beamtenfurzköppen als Entscheidungsträgern, fernab von jeglichem Menschenverstand.
Auswandern sollte man und hätte ich ds Geld, ich wäre längst weg.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. November 2014)

na dann den EU Gerichtshof in Punkto Gleichberechtigung und Gleichbehandlung einschalten auf die hören da auch die Sesselfurzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (12. November 2014)

@BistDuVerrueckt @herbert2010
es geht viel einfacher ;-)

ein paar sachen habe ich in dem halben jahr, seit ich bei 'legal biken - auch in Östereich!' mitarbeite, gelernt:
die bewahrer des alten mögen keine aufrührerischen forderungen
die bewahrer des alten mögen keine demos
die bewahrer des alten mögen keine neue ideen, hinter denen viele menschen stehen
die presse mag aufrührerische forderungen
die presse mag demos
die presse mag neue ideen, hinter denen viele menschen stehen

also kann man da ein paar handlungsanleitungen ableiten:
macht bei trutzpartien mit!
schaut das sich möglichst viele bei unsere initiative 'legal biken' registrieren!
schreib vielleicht einen artikel an deine lokale zeitung, wo das thema an einem konkreten beispiel festgemacht werden kann!

und das wichtigiste:
man muss aktiv werden -
auf einmal rollt der stein, und die medien kommen aktiv auf das thema zu!
leute - ja! der stein ist im rollen, wir bleiben drann bis der job gemacht ist.
und ihr wisst, wie ihr helfen könnt! ;-)


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. November 2014)

Naja, bei uns ist das eher ne Rolle rückwärts. Da muss man schon sehr enthusiastisch sein um sich mit diesen Vollpfosten rumzuschlagen. Die Spinner werden einfach immer mehr und die Presse, auf tät ich mal nicht vertrauen, die drehen den Hals hin wo es grad passt. Da braucht nur mal ein dröger Depp hinter einer Spitzkehre stehen und ein Mountainbiker schubst ihn von der Klippe.

Dann ist schon essig mit der Presse und man fällt über das Thema her als gäb es kein Morgen.


----------



## steiggeist (12. November 2014)

wer handelt, kann verlieren.
wer nicht handelt, hat schon verloren.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. November 2014)

Ja, ich bin da derzeit allgemein desillusioniert. Gut, dass es Menschen gibt die da den Stab in die Hand nehmen


----------



## bern (12. November 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Da braucht nur mal ein dröger Depp hinter einer Spitzkehre stehen und ein Mountainbiker schubst ihn von der Klippe.
> Dann ist schon essig mit der Presse und man fällt über das Thema her als gäb es kein Morgen.



was ich in dem fall ja verstehen würde. drum bitte immer auf sicht fahren und keine wanderer in den abrund stürzen.


----------



## tane (13. November 2014)

http://www.bergfex.at/sommer/raxalpe-reichenau-an-der-rax/veranstaltungen/42128/
KOMMT ZAHLREICH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (13. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> http://www.bergfex.at/sommer/raxalpe-reichenau-an-der-rax/veranstaltungen/42128/
> KOMMT ZAHLREICH!!!



Danke für den Hinweis, steht nun auch in meinem Kalender


----------



## payne (13. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> http://www.bergfex.at/sommer/raxalpe-reichenau-an-der-rax/veranstaltungen/42128/
> KOMMT ZAHLREICH!!!


Danke für den Link ich hoffe die haben genug Platz für alle.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. November 2014)

Bringt genug zivilen Ungehorsam mit.
PS: Ich kann nicht kommen, mir tut der Fuß ganz bös weh und 600km humpeln ist bestimmt nicht gut.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. November 2014)

es wird immer skurriler

http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2679544/


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> es wird immer skurriler
> 
> http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2679544/



Frei nach Pippi Langstrumpf:

Zwei mal drei macht vier,
widewidewitt und drei macht neune,
ich mach mir die Welt,
widewide wie sie mir gefällt.

Bin sprachlos. Wirklich. Da weiß ich endlich, was ich an meinen Münchner Schickimicki-Jägern in ihren 150,000 Euro Land-Rovern an meinem Hausberg an der ersten Alpenkette habe. Es ist einfach so absurd, was da bei Euch abgeht. Eine Mischung aus "Kottan ermittelt" und einer Deix Karikatur. Und das nur 30 km von hier. Ein netter Arbeitskollege von mir ist ambitionierter Jäger. Wenn ich dem beim Mittagessen von der Situation drüben erzähle, ist er nur sprachlos. Aber auch von meinen Schickimicki-Jägern.


----------



## payne (18. November 2014)

Das ganze ist nicht mehr zu glauben wie lächerlich wollen sich diese Steinzeit Menschen noch machen.


----------



## Christian66 (18. November 2014)

Die sind wirklich nicht ganz dicht.

"Jägerauge ist wie ein Adlerauge!"

http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2679786/

Weiterer Kommentar überflüssig.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Überprüfung ob denn der Jagdkartenbesitzer noch tauglich ist eine Waffe zu führen?


----------



## payne (18. November 2014)

*Vergangenen Freitag kam es in der Neustadt zu einer Streitigkeit zwischen zwei Verkehrsteilnehmern. Im Verlauf der Auseinandersetzung in der Westerstraße zeigte ein 33 Jahre alter Radfahrer einem 42-jährigen Autofahrer grinsend eine Schusswaffe. Der Autofahrer fühlte sich bedroht und alarmierte die Polizei über den Notruf.*

Kurze Zeit später konnte der Verdächtige auf seinem Rad von Einsatzkräften der Polizei Bremen gestellt werden. Bei dem Fahrradfahrer konnten ein geladener Schreckschussrevolver, Messer und zahlreiche in Deutschland nicht zugelassene pyrotechnische Gegenstände (sogenannte "Polenböller") aufgefunden werden. Zudem stellte sich heraus, dass er Jagdscheininhaber und legaler Besitzer von drei Schusswaffen ist.

Sämtliche Waffen- und Munitionsgegenstände sowie die pyrotechnischen Gegenstände in der Wohnung des 33-Jährigen wurden zur Vorbereitung der Einziehung beschlagnahmt. Die Ermittlungen aufgrund der vorliegenden Verstöße gegen das Waffengesetz und Sprengstoffgesetz dauern an. 

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/35235/2879179/pol-hb-nr-0726-waffenfund-nach-bedrohung


----------



## Christian66 (18. November 2014)

Arg.

Da muss man dann ja fast schon die Jägerschaft in Schutz nehen, zum Glück sind sicher nur einige wenige Jäger so arg schräg drauf.

Dass äußerst bedenkliche ist halt, dass solche Leute wie dieser Irre halt so ohne weiters Jagdscheine und damit legal höchst gefährliche Waffen kriegen und keiner schert sich drum - "ist ja Jäger, also darf er das"!

Bei uns in AT gibt es den bekannten und viel zitierten  Spruch vom schwerbewaffneten Alkoholiker - und das ist nicht nur ein Spruch. Besoffen mit Waffen im Wald hantieren und schießen, auch in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht zT. sogar mit von den Jagdbehörden verbotenen Nachtsichtgeräten - da muss man dann gar nicht so Irre sein wie der Typ auf dem Rad und es ist trotzdem extrem gefährlich.

Alkoholverbote bei der Jahgsausübung bzw. beim Führen einer Waffe gibt es meines Wissens ja nicht bzw. wird deren Einführung diese massiv bekämpft.

EDIT:
Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass vor vielen Jahren (ist sicher schon 20 oder mehr Jahre her) ein Schulkollege von mir tagsüber buchstäblich vom Rad geschossen worden ist, der Kerl war ziemlich schwer verletzt (Oberschenkeldurchschuss, Knochen zertrümmert). War damals ein ambitionierter Radsportler, damit war´s dann vorbei. Leider haben wir keinen Kontakt mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> es wird immer skurriler
> 
> http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2679544/


Also hoch ins Gebirge, ihr Mountainbiker und die Hirsche wieder runterscheuchen....freie Trails jenseits der Baumgrenze 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (18. November 2014)

Heute nicht versäumen:

21:05 ORF 2 Report

Wandern verboten?

(Radfahren sowieso!?)

www.upmove.eu/legalbiken - MACH MIT !


----------



## MucPaul (19. November 2014)

*Der HAMMER!*
*POLIZEI-GROSSEINSATZ WEGEN... 2 Radfahrern auf einem Forstweg.*
(siehe auch weiter oben im Thread)

http://www.meinbezirk.at/ramsau/chronik/verfolgungsjagd-auf-radler-d1155795.html

*Verfolgungsjagd" auf Radler*



*
Der passionierte Radsportler und Bergretter Helmut Frießenbichler wurde angezeigt. (Foto: Frießenbichler)
Revierförster vom Stift löste stundenlangen Einsatz zweier Polizeiposten wegen Mountainbiker aus.*

*ANNABERG (mg)*. Den 28. September 2014 wird Helmut Frießenbichler nicht so schnell vergessen. Bei prächtigem Spätsommerwetter brach der Bergrettungskamerad mit seiner Gattin und einem befreundeten Ehepaar zu einer Radtour auf. "Wir benutzten die Forststraße des Stiftes Lilienfeld von der Schmelz in Richtung Säbel", erzählt der begeisterte Mountainbiker. Sie konnten nicht ahnen, dass sie mit ihrer harmlosen Radtour die Polizeiposten in Annaberg und St. Aegyd mächtig auf Trab hielten. Der Revierförster erspähte die illegalen Radler, alarmierte sofort den Annaberger Polizeiposten und die Dinge nahmen ihren Lauf.

Jagd auf Mountainbiker
"Das Land investiert Millionen in eine Landesausstellung und in die touristische Infrastruktur, aber die Bremser sitzen gut verschanzt auf den Hochständen", ärgert sich Helmut Frießenbichler. Durch den Anruf des Revierförsters musste die Polizei aktiv werden. Die Posten aus Annaberg und St. Aegyd waren stundenlang damit beschäftigt, die Mountainbiker, die nichts vom Polizeieinsatz ahnten, zu erwischen.

Einsatz für 40 Euro Strafe
Die Radtour endete mit einer Anzeige und einer Geldstrafe in Höhe von 40 Euro. "Wer ordnet an, dass unsere Polizisten wegen einer minimalen Verwaltungsübertretung (Fahrverbot) mehr Sprit verfahren als die Strafe ausmacht?", fragt der Bergretter. Ebensowenig versteht er, warum der Grundstückseigentümer, das Stift Lilienfeld, auf seine eigenen, gläubigen Mitglieder mit derartigen Methoden losgeht.

Aufzuchtgebiet
Zudem gebe es im Fadental auf der Südseite des Sulzberges das Wildschongebiet des Privatiers Julius Eberhardt, das man bei näherer Betrachtung laut Helmut Frießenbichler als Aufzuchtgebiet für Hirsche bezeichnen könne und dass der "halbe Sulzberg" deswegen für Wanderer komplett gesperrt werde. In einem Schreiben an Landeshauptmann Erwin Pröll erhoffte sich Helmut Frießenbichler Antworten darauf, wie so etwas genehmigt werden konnte. Bisher ohne Antwort.

Will niemandem schaden
Im Gespräch mit den Bezirksblättern erklärte der Bergretter: "Die Polizei muss ausrücken, wenn jemand anruft. Die Beamten können nichts dafür, auch wenn die 'Untat' wie in meinem Fall keinesfalls diesen stundenlangen, teuren Aufwand rechtfertigt." Auch für die Jägerschaft zeigt Frießenbichler Verständnis. Dass jedoch Mountainbiker wie Verbrecher verfolgt werden, könne er beim besten Willen nicht einsehen.


----------



## payne (19. November 2014)

In Österreich ist nichts unmöglich so was von krank


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. November 2014)

http://tvthek.orf.at/index.php/program/Report/1310/Report/8797223/Wandern-verboten/8797229


----------



## Christian66 (19. November 2014)

Das blöde ist jetzt, dass ich dir Recht geben muss. Wir brauchen nicht ins Kabaret zu gehen - wir drehen einfach die Nachrichten auf oder lesen Zeitung.

Andererseits habe ich in den letzten Jahren gelernt (war beruflich extrem viel im -_sehr weit_ gefassten europäischen Ausland- auf Reisen und habe auch immer wieder zeitweise dort gelebt), dass es zum Leben mit Familie kaum einen besseren Platz als AT gibt.

Zumindest ich will in keinem anderen Land als AT leben (und ich habs woanders probiert und einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt)

Obwohl man woanders legal Radfahren darf.

Ihr wisst ja - the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## MucPaul (19. November 2014)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Das blöde ist jetzt, dass ich dir Recht geben muss. Wir brauchen nicht ins Kabaret zu gehen - wir drehen einfach die Nachrichten auf oder lesen Zeitung.
> 
> Andererseits habe ich in den letzten Jahren gelernt (war beruflich extrem viel im -_sehr weit_ gefassten europäischen Ausland- auf Reisen und habe auch immer wieder zeitweise dort gelebt), dass es zum Leben mit Familie kaum einen besseren Platz als AT gibt.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn dort besser als in Deutschland? 
Würde es einen nicht eher in die Schweiz ziehen?


----------



## pndrev (19. November 2014)

Kanada wäre glaub eher die Alternative...


----------



## MucPaul (19. November 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> http://tvthek.orf.at/index.php/program/Report/1310/Report/8797223/Wandern-verboten/8797229



Guter Film. Er zeigt ganz offen die Verlogenheit der Jägerschaft.
Wie der Großgrundbesitzer Hr. Liechtenstein offen sagte, sind die Wildgatter und winterliche Tierfütterungen nur zum eigentlichen Zweck da, daß für die nächste Jagdsaison wohlgenährte (i.e. mit prächtigem Geweih ausgestattete) und handzahme Tiere in großer Anzahl vorhanden sind. Für den primitiven Tötungstrieb dieser Jägerschaft. Eine natürliche, winterliche Selektion schwacher Tiere gibt es nicht.

Dass die Jäger auch keinen Grund haben, ihre mittelalterlichen Rechte nicht durchzusetzen, ergibt sich ja alleine aus der Tatsache, daß sie sich juristisch ständig auf die Haftungsfrage berufen und gleichzeitig bei der aktuellen Gesetzgebung auch keine Anstalten machen, diese Haftungsfrage im Sinne der deutschen Waldgesetze zu ändern und dadruch die Haftung an den Freizeitler weitergeben.

Sprich: die Haftungsfrage ist ein vorgeschobener Grund, dass niemand "Ihren" Wald betreten darf und sie deshalb am aktuellen Status Quo nichts ändern wollen. Im Gegenteil, sie forderten ja letztens mit dem neuen Jagdgesetz eine Ausweitung ihrer Befugnisse auf vollpolizeiliche Kompetenzen, um ihr seltsam mittelalterliches Hoheitsrecht weiterhin ausüben zu können und dieses zu erweitern.

In Deutschland hatten wir ja sowas im Mittelalter mit Fürsten, Herzögen und deren königlichen Jagdrevieren, welche für das dörfliche Gesindel und Geschmeiss strickt tabu waren. Kein Wunder, dass die im Film angesprochenen Jäger für Interviews nicht verfügbar waren, weil das sonst direkt im Fernsehen klar erkennbar würde. Zumindest Großgrundbesitzer Liechtenstein war ehrlich und aufrecht indem er die Punkte offen aussprach.


----------



## Christian66 (19. November 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Was ist denn dort besser als in Deutschland?
> Würde es einen nicht eher in die Schweiz ziehen?



Ja, ja in MUC war ich auch lange genug (und bin immer noch sehr oft dort), ist nicht schlecht aber in AT ist´s besser. 

Ad Schweiz: Niemals!!! Hab´auch dort mal mehr oder weniger gelebt ...

Mich würd´s ja nach UK ziehen, da wär meine Frau auch gleich dabei - wenn denn die gute Ausbildung der Kinder nicht so unfinazierbar wäre.

Mit Kanada hab ich bis auf einen Urlaub keine Erfahrungen - also keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (19. November 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ... sind die Wildgatter und winterliche Tierfütterungen nur zum eigentlichen Zweck da, daß für die nächste Jagdsaison wohlgenährte (i.e. mit prächtigem Geweih ausgestattete) und handzahme Tiere in großer Anzahl vorhanden sind. Für den primitiven Tötungstrieb dieser Jägerschaft. Eine natürliche, winterliche Selektion schwacher Tiere gibt es nicht.



zb flicksches revier in oppenberg, stmk: 3 lkw-züge kraftfutter pro woche.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Kanada wäre glaub eher die Alternative...



Da wäre ich ja brennend an einer Erklärung interessiert


----------



## payne (19. November 2014)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Ja, ja in MUC war ich auch lange genug (und bin immer noch sehr oft dort), ist nicht schlecht aber in AT ist´s besser.
> 
> Ad Schweiz: Niemals!!! Hab´auch dort mal mehr oder weniger gelebt ...
> 
> ...


Ich habe in der Schweiz für lange Zeit gelebt ich muss ehrlich sagen das Leben da ist weit aus besser als das Leben in Österreich besonders in Wien ist das Leben eine schwere Katastrophe nächstes Jahr gehe ich wieder in die Schweiz ich kann es nicht erwarten.


----------



## bern (19. November 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> zb flicksches revier in oppenberg, stmk: 3 lkw-züge kraftfutter pro woche.


immer die deitschen! so wie der gummibärlikaiser, der in hieflau sein eigenes hirsch-guantanamo errichtet hat.


----------



## payne (19. November 2014)

In der sonst beschaulichen Gemeinde Terlan (Südtirol) gehen die Wogen hoch. Unbekannte haben in der Nacht auf Mittwoch einen abgetrennten Hirsch-Kopf in einer Bushaltestelle deponiert. Anrainer reagierten geschockt, auch Kinder mussten den makaberen Streich am Weg zur Schule mitansehen. Das berichtet die Seitestol.it.

Der Bürgermeister der rund 4000-Einwohner-Gemeinde, Klaus Runer, zeigte sich über den Streich nicht erfreut. „Unter Jägern kommt es manchmal zu Übermut. Im Feiern werden Scherze gemacht – in diesem Fall ein sehr makabrer“, sagte Runer zustol.it. „Die Jagd ist von Haus aus nicht Jedermanns Sache. Solche Aktionen tragen sicher nicht dazu bei, dass die Jagd und die Jäger ein besseres Ansehen bekommen.“

Tier fachgerecht geschossen
Laut Klaus Runer dürfte das Tier fachgerecht erlegt worden sein, habe also nicht gelitten. Bei dem Hirsch handelt es sich um ein "weibliches, junges Rotwild". Wegen des geringen Vorkommens an Rotwild geht Runer davon aus, dass das Tier nicht in der Region geschossen wurde und dass die Jäger „beim Feiern durch die Lande gezogen sind und diesen Scherz gemacht haben“. Um den Fall zu klären, hoffen die Behörden auf Hinweise aus der Bevölkerung. "Vielleicht verplappert sich jemand", so Runer.

http://m.oe24.at/welt/Aufregung-um-Reh-Kopf-in-Bushaltestelle/165772776


----------



## payne (19. November 2014)

Waffennarr erschoss sich vor Delogierung

Als der Exekutor an die Tür klopfte, nahm sich der Mann das Leben.


Drama in Gars am Kamp (Waldviertel): Ein 39-jähriger Jäger, Sportschütze und Waffensammler richtete in seiner Wohnung die Waffe gegen sich selbst und nahm sich das Leben. Grund für die Verzweiflungstat des Mannes dürften Schulden gewesen sein.

Der 39-Jährige hatte mit Beiträgen in seinemwaffenfreundlichen Internet-Blog immer wieder für Diskussionen gesorgt. Laut einem Bericht derNiederösterreichischen Nachrichten stand dem Mann die Delogierung bevor.

Als am Vormittag des 4. November Exekutor und Schlüsseldienst auftauchten, krachte in der Wohnung des 39-Jährigen ein Schuss.

Die Interessensgemeinschaft liberales Waffenrecht für Österreich (IWÖ), bei der der Mann lange Jahre als Funktionär tätig war, sammelte Spenden für das Begräbnis am Donnerstag.

http://m.oe24.at/oesterreich/chroni...er-39-erschoss-sich-in-Gars-am-Kamp/165766192


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (19. November 2014)

Eduard Kocher (43) ist Jäger in Thenneberg und erzählt uns ein wenig von seinem Alltag im Wald. Johann Kleindienst sen. (70) ist seit fast 46 Jahren Jäger und hat schon einiges erlebt.


 Man könnte sagen, ich bin ein Spätberufener (lacht). Mein Revier beträgt ca. 50 Hektar hier in Thenneberg. Darin inbegriffen ist die Betreuung sowie der Abschuss von einem Rehbock, einer Geiß und einem Kitz. Außerdem sämtliches Raubwild wie Dachs und Fuchs und Schwarzwild, also Wildschweine.

 In strengen Wintern ist die Notzeitfütterung besonders wichtig, ich sorge dafür, dass ausreichend Heu in der Futterkrippe ist. Neben der Beobachtung des Wildstandes, Instandhaltung der Futterstellen kommt immer mehr die Beseitigung von Wildschäden dazu, vor allem, wenn die Wildschweine wüten und Wiesenflächen 'umbrechen', als hätte man dort geackert. Der Jäger ist für die Wildschäden auch haftbar!"

 Gäbe es keine Jäger, gäbe es zuviel Wild. In der Folge gäbe es mehr Wildschäden, dazu zählen Verbiss-, Schäl- und Flurschäden, aber auch mehr Verkehrsunfälle mit Wildschaden. Weiters werden auf diese Weise kranke Tiere aus dem Bestand genommen. Ich habe jedenfalls großen Respekt vor den Tieren und schieße nicht zum Spaß.

 Nein. Das ist etwas, was kein Jäger gerne macht und wir versuchen durch gezielte Information und Aushänge die Halter dazu zu bewegen, ihre Tiere nicht ohne Leine in den Wald zu lassen. Das ist ohnehin nicht erlaubt.

 Das Wildbret vom Reh wird immer für den Eigenbedarf verwendet. Das Wild sucht sich die besten Gräser und Kräuter aus, daher ist das Fleisch auch sehr gesund und besonders fettarm. Bei Wildschweinen kann ich das Tier entweder käuflich erwerben oder gebe es an die Jagdgesellschaft ab.

 Ich jage keine Hasen. Der Bestand ist stark zurückgegangen. Mit Schrot jage ich nur Raubwild und das wird nicht gegessen. Durch bleihaltige Munition wird vor allem das Wasser bei der Vogeljagd verunreinigt, die hier nicht stattfindet.

-


 Seit meinem 25. Lebensjahr zieht es mich in den Wald. Ich bin nicht genannter Jagdpächter in der Ebreichsdorfer Jagdgesellschaft, mein Sohn ist Jagdaufseher und auch mein Enkel ist bereits Jäger.

 Ich habe die Jagd sehr intensiv betrieben, war ein richtiger Heger und Jäger, wie man sagt. Habe die Tiere gefüttert, Fallen gestellt, Raubzeug bekämpft und noch viel mehr.

 Im Grunde alles, was in der Jagdgesellschaft geregelt ist. Kein Niederwild wie Hasen oder Fasane, es sei denn der Jagdleiter ruft gesondert zur Jagd aus. Bei Rehen muss man sich an den Abschussplan der Bezirkshauptmannschaft halten.

 Bei uns zu Hause wollte man von der Jagd nichts wissen. Ein alter Jäger namens Willibald Matzner hat mich dann mitgenommen. Meinem Vater sagte ich, dass ich von daheim weggehe, wenn ich nicht jagen kann.

 Auf das von mir erlegte Wild habe ich ein Vorrecht auf den Erwerb. Ich kaufe soviel, wie man für den Eigengebrauch benötigt, bereite das Fleisch selbst zu und esse es auch sehr gerne.

 Ich persönlich mache in diesen Fällen gar nichts mehr, habe mich früher genug damit herumgeärgert. Ganz ehrlich: Als wir jung und "narrisch" waren und ein Hund hat gewildert, dann wurde er erschossen. Das würde ich nie wieder tun. Ich will auch nicht, dass jemand meinen Hund erschießt.

 Im Herbst gibt es wieder viele Leute, die auf Feldern Drachen steigen lassen. Man sollte sich dabei eher in Ortsnähe aufhalten, da Rebhühner Drachen für Greifvögel halten. Die Tiere bekommen dadurch Todesangst.

 Überlegen Sie sich gut, ob sie zu Weihnachten ein Tier schenken. Um die Feiertage beobachte ich immer ein hohes Aufkommen an freilaufenden Katzen.

http://www.meinbezirk.at/baden/chronik/zwei-jaeger-im-grossen-interview-d1139661.html


----------



## Christian66 (19. November 2014)

payne schrieb:


> ........ besonders in Wien ist das Leben eine schwere Katastrophe ..........



Kann ich durchaus verstehen, deshalb lebe ich ja mittlerweile in the middle of nowhere.

BTT


----------



## payne (19. November 2014)

TierschützerInnen behindern Treibjagd auf Fasane und Hasen bei RiegersburgPolizei verhält sich neutral - VGT fragt, ob solche Aktionen nicht vielleicht doch der eigentliche Anlass für die geplante Jagdgesetznovelle in der Steiermark sind

Wien (OTS) - "Achtung, Treibjagd" warnten Tafeln auf der B66 nahe Riegersburg in der Steiermark. Grund genug für 2 Dutzend TierschützerInnen, die dort zufällig unterwegs waren, einmal Nachschau zu halten. 25 JägerInnen und 5 TreiberInnen mit gut und gern 15 Jagdhunden wurden beim Durchstreifen der Wälder angetroffen. Auf Anfrage erklärten sie, dass es sich um eine Treibjagd auf Fasane und Hasen handle. Da sich die JägerInnen durch die Anwesenheit der TierschützerInnen gestört fühlten, brachen sie die Jagd ab und riefen die Polizei. Diese kam, diskutierte mit beiden Seiten, und erklärte dann, dass Österreich sich dadurch auszeichne, dass TierschützerInnen und JägerInnen trotz gegensätzlicher Meinungen nicht aufeinander losgingen - und verließ den Ort des Geschehens. Den gesamten restlichen Tag versuchten die JägerInnen ihre Jagd fortzusetzen, während sie von TierschützerInnen in Warnwesten und mit Regenschirmen begleitet und am Schuss auf flüchtende Fasane und Hasen gehindert wurden. Es kam tatsächlich zu keinen Auseinandersetzungen und kein Tier wurde getroffen.

Als im Dezember 2011 TierschützerInnen eine Treibjagd bei Graz begleitet, gefilmt und letztlich angezeigt hatten, beschloss man innerhalb der steirischen Jägerschaft, so etwas in Zukunft unterbinden zu wollen. Das steirische Jagdgesetz wurde geändert, das Betreten eines Treibjagdgebiets, auch nur zum passiven Filmen, wurde verboten. Da sich die TierschützerInnen davon aber nicht abhalten ließen und die Polizei in den Augen der Jägerschaft zu tierschutzfreundlich reagierte, plante man 2014 eine weitere Novelle:
nun sollten die JägerInnen selbst dazu ermächtigt werden, gegen die TierschützerInnen einzuschreiten und deren Autos durchsuchen, ihre Kameras beschlagnahmen und sie selbst sogar festnehmen zu können. Zusätzlich wollte man auch das Betreten von Treibjagdgebieten auf Forststraßen verbieten, da von dort aus die TierschützerInnen meistens ihre bis dato völlig legale Filmtätigkeit entfaltet hatten. Doch die Novelle scheiterte am Widerstand der Öffentlichkeit, die zunehmend die Eskapaden der Jagdelite kritisch zu sehen beginnt.

VGT-Obmann Martin Balluch dazu: "Was gab es nicht heuer wieder für Skandale um die Jagd! Der nö Landesjägermeister Josef Pröll wurde für seine Massenabschüsse im Jagdgatter bekannt, im Gatter bei Hollabrunn in NÖ wurde einem Jäger von seinen KollegInnen in den Kopf geschossen, im Lainzer Tiergarten in Wien ballern zahlungskräftige KundInnen auf dort gezüchtete Wildschweine, auf einer Treibjagd in Haag im Hausruck in OÖ wurden 2 Pferde scheu und flüchteten auf die Inntalautobahn und bei Feldbach in der Südsteiermark konnte der VGT das illegale Aussetzen von Zuchtfasanen anzeigen. Kein Wunder, dass man bei der steirischen Landesjägerschaft nach Auswegen sucht. Aber anstatt endlich die Gatterjagd und die Jagd auf ausgesetzte Zuchttiere zu verbieten, möchte man die Aufdeckungsarbeit der TierschützerInnen kriminalisieren. Nach diesem Ereignis bei Riegersburg dürfen wir gespannt sein, ob die Landesjägerschaft und ihre Büttel im steirischen Landtag nicht einen zweiten Anlauf nehmen, um ihre Jagdgesetznovelle gegen den Mehrheitswillen durchzusetzen!"


----------



## steiggeist (23. November 2014)

Von großem Interesse getragen war eine Diskussion am 21. November in Reichenau an der Rax, die von den Naturfreunden veranstaltet worden war: 250 Zuhörer und Diskutanten erhofften sich Licht am Ende des Tunnels beim Thema Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen. Nach zweieinhalb Stunden war jedoch der letzte Hoffnungsschimmer gestorben.
Obersenatsrat Andreas Januskovecz, der Forstdirektor der Stadt Wien, wagte sich in die Höhle des Löwen im Schloss Reichenau.
Weiter hier: http://www.upmove.eu/die-hoffnung-starb-zuletzt/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e705.html


----------



## steiggeist (23. November 2014)

Zu diesem Artikel in den OÖN http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/Ich-bin-illegal-unterwegs;art4,1526145
Auszug:
_Dem Bürgermeister aus Spital am Pyhrn, Aegidius Exenberger (SPÖ), reicht es längst. "Es ist absurd, dass mit öffentlichen Mitteln geförderte Forststraßen für jeden Schwerverkehr befestigt wurden – und mit dem Rad darf man nicht fahren!" Spätestens nächstes Jahr will er die Wurzeralm als Mountainbike-Gebiet sehen. In dieser Woche habe er sich an den zuständigen Minister Andrä Rupprechter (ÖVP) gewandt. "Es kann nicht sein, dass wir dort von einem einzigen Jagdpächter diktiert werden", sagt Exenberger. Er würde weit gehen: "Ich werde eine Arbeitsgruppe gründen. Und jeden Tag zur Dämmerung werden wir mit einer Trillerpfeife zu Fuß losziehen – dann werden wir sehen, ob die Jäger noch etwas schießen."_

wird hier von Jägern heftig diskutiert:
http://forum.wildundhund.de/showthr...r-sehen-ob-die-Jäger-noch-etwas-schießen-quot


----------



## Christian66 (23. November 2014)

Leider bin ich wegen des unerwartet aber sehr erfreulichen starken Interesses und der vielen Gäste ein paar Minuten zu spät gekommen (konnte keinen Parkplatz finden) - kam nicht mehr in den Saal und konnte nur noch aus dem Foyer lauschen.

Den Magen umgedreht hat es mir, als der für die Entwicklung des MTB-Wegenetzes zuständige von sich gegeben hat, das ja eh alles in bester Ordnung ist und er ja ohnehin soundsoviele KM Wege bekommen hat.

Wenn ich den das nächste mal treffe frag ich ihn nach seinem Wohlbefinden .......

Der gute Mann ist zwar tatsächlich seit Jahrzehnten eifriger Radfahrer, aber halt leider Straßenradler - das was er da zustande gebracht hat sind hauptsächlich Asphaltstraßen, bei uns gibt es offiziell ja nicht mal Forststraßen. Also ganz normale Landstraßen halt, ein paar davon gehen etwas steiler bergauf - da haben wir ja schon das MTB Kriterium! Aber bei uns ist ja eh alles ok.

Dann wurde immer von der Vertragsregelung gesprochen, die ja alle Probleme löst - einen ScheiXX löst die, wenn wie bei uns der Grundstückseigentümer seine Ruhe haben will und nix davon wissen will. Kein Vertragspartner = kein Vertrag!

Dass nur die Tatsache der Förderung noch keinen Anspruch auf Nutzung bedeutet wie von Hr. Dr. Stock angemerkt kann ich nachvollziehen, da müsste tatsächlich vieles dann öffentlich sein, wird ja auch vieles gefördert.

Aber - warum past man dann die Förderrichtlinien nicht an? Förderung nur dann, wenn auch Öffnung für MTB.

Trotzdem - nicht aufgeben , dran bleiben!


----------



## tane (23. November 2014)

der "obersenatsrad di j" hat sich durch das format der veranstaltung bedingt ja nichteinmal durch die hälfte seiner scheinargumente (wild scheu machen, wasserschutzgebiet,...) durcharbeiten müssen. anscheinend brachte er aber nur mich, sonst niemanden mit "argumenten" wie " es will ja auch keiner, dass ihm die mtber durch den garten fahren" & "die kinder müssen im wald doch vor den eltern herlaufen dürfen, ohne dass sie von mtbern, die mit einem 5oer (!) daherkommen niedergeführt werden" in sekundenschnelle in weissglut. eines arbeitete die veranstaltung (für alle denen es nicht schon lange sonnenklar ist) schön heraus: der hr "osr di j" hat den eisernen willen, in "seinen" wald keine mtber zu lassen. bis man in einer veranstaltung diese formats auf alle scheinargumente seines "lagers" eingegangen ist sind 48h um, wenn man nicht sofort & gut vorbereitet auf angriffkurs geht. (mit publikumsrunden hab ich nicht gerechnet...)
übrigens müssen es >300 leute gewesen sein, von 270 sitzen war die rede, & es waren viel mehr leut da


----------



## steiggeist (23. November 2014)

wichtig ist, dass möglichst viele leute von dieser diskussion erfahren, und merken wie sie vera....t werden.
sicher wird man dann auch zur erkenntnis kommen:
ohne (nach)druck rührt sich nichts!

und jetzt bitte nicht: druck erzeugt gegendruck sagen, "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" ist der gegendruck ;-)


----------



## rpguagua (23. November 2014)

Da kann ich @steiggeist nur beipflichten!


----------



## tane (24. November 2014)

..."wie man in den wald hineinruft..:" ist ja auch so eine schei55hausparole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (24. November 2014)

Alkoholverbot und Sehtests gegen Jagdunfälle

Dass nun auch die Optikerinnung verpflichtende Sehtests fordert, ist konsequent. Dass die Jägerschaft davon nichts hält, liegt auf der Hand. Immerhin lehnt man auch die gesetzliche Verankerung eines Alkoholverbotes bei der Jagd sowie die verpflichtende psychologische Verlässlichkeitsprüfung für Jäger vehement ab. Und das, obwohl Jäger für die meisten Unfälle im Zusammenhang mit Waffen verantwortlich sind.

Die Forderung nach einem gesetzlich verankerten Alkoholverbot ist absolut legitim. Mit gutem Grund: Zwar gibt es "strikte interne Vorschriften" bei den Jagdverbänden, die ein Jagen im alkoholisierten Zustand verbieten. Doch diese "Unfallverhütungsvorschriften" sind zahnlos: Ein Verstoß gegen die darin enthaltenen Verhaltensregeln bleibt ohne staatliche Sanktion, weil diese Regeln bloße Empfehlungen sind - und eben keine gültigen Rechtsnormen. Es fehlt somit am generalpräventiven Zweck.

Derzeit findet ein Verstoß gegen jagdinterne Empfehlungen erst im Rahmen eines (straf)gerichtlichen Nachspiels Berücksichtigung - für das Opfer freilich viel zu spät. Kaum vorzustellen, wenn die Promillegrenze für Autofahrer nur eine interne Verhaltensregel der Autofahrerclubs und nicht gesetzlich geregelt wäre. Die Rechtfertigung der Jagdvertreter, es gäbe ohnehin Aufseher und Jagdleiter als Kontrollinstanz, ist so, als würden die Alkoholkontrollen bei Autofahrern nicht mehr in den Verantwortungsbereich der Polizei, sondern in jenen der Wirte fallen.

Wer sich dringend notwendigen Reformen verschließt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die Jagd als Relikt der Steinzeit angesehen und abgelehnt wird.

Mag. Christian Hölzl,

Österreichischer Tierschutzverein

http://www.wienerzeitung.at/meinungen/leserforum/713828_Leserforum.html


----------



## payne (24. November 2014)

Erst kürzlich waren die Jäger durch die Optiker ins Schussfeld geraten: Die forderten bundesweit einen verpflichtenden Sehtest für die Waidmänner, ÖSTERREICH berichtete. Hintergrund: die zahlreichen Jagdunfälle in den vergangenen Wochen. Und durch Fehlsichtigkeit würde auch die Verletzungsgefahr steigen.

Wildwest
Jetzt setzt Jäger Michael Bertalanffy aus Unterach noch eins drauf. In einem ORF-Interview sagte er: „Ich war bei mehreren Treibjagden. Dort sind Kollegen herumgelaufen, die das mit einer Wildwestveranstaltung verwechseln. Da sind einem die Bleibatzen um die Ohren geflogen. Mir wurde das zu gefährlich. Etliche Freunde in Jägerkreisen sehen das auch so.“

Zu viel Alkohol
Der Waidmann weiter: „Das sind keine Einzelfälle. Es kursieren auch genügend Witze über Jäger und Alkohol. Die kommen auch nicht von irgendwoher.“ Landesjägermeister Josef Brandmayr dementiert: „Mir ist nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt.“

http://m.oe24.at/oesterreich/chroni...ger-hat-Angst-vor-den-Alko-Kollegen/165822921


----------



## tane (24. November 2014)

...du wirst doch nicht gegen dies schönen uralten bräuche zu felde ziehen wollen?
die frechheit muss mal einer haben: bei der podiumsdiskussion führt der oberförster die durch mtber verletzten, gefährdeten wanderer an - jedes jahr gibts tote durch jagdwaffen!


----------



## tane (24. November 2014)

in meinen phantasien seh ich 5000 mtber ihre räder 8 wochenende hintereinander von payerbach zur knofelebenhütte schieben...dann würd vlt schneller was weitergehn...


----------



## payne (24. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> in meinen phantasien seh ich 5000 mtber ihre räder 8 wochenende hintereinander von payerbach zur knofelebenhütte schieben...dann würd vlt schneller was weitergehn...


Wir sollten den Traum wahr machen.


----------



## steiggeist (24. November 2014)

@tane @payne 
1 x 500 genügt, glaube ich!


----------



## payne (24. November 2014)

3×500 wäre besser


----------



## Christian66 (24. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> in meinen phantasien seh ich 5000 mtber ihre räder 8 wochenende hintereinander von payerbach zur knofelebenhütte schieben...dann würd vlt schneller was weitergehn...



Bin dabei, wann geht´s los?

Außerdem sollten wir im Frühjahr unbedingt die Gloggnitzerhütte aufsuchen deren Vereins-Obmann sich am Freitag ja auch geoutet hat das er überhaupt nicht versteht was wir dort wollen wo man doch tragen und schieben muss - wir sollten ihm das mal in aller Ruhe erklären wie das so ist mit Tragentouren, BBS und so. Und das das sehr erfahrene und verantwortungsvolle Alpinisten sind. Die hinterlassen keine Spuren.

Und nur weil man in unwegsamen Gelände fährt ist das noch lange kein Downhill - hat auch noch keiner kapiert.


----------



## payne (24. November 2014)

Sturköpfe  wie in der Politik einfach gegen alles sein ist das einziege das sie zu 100% können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (25. November 2014)

Die Geschichte der Haftung für Wegeerhalter ist eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse und Irrtümer 


Das beliebte Thema Haftung, mit dem man uns Biker so gerne aus dem Wald ausschließen möchte, hier einmal ganz kurz und knackig präsentiert.
Übrigens: In den meisten Bundesländern kann jeder Grundbesitzer/Wegerhalter seinen Weg kostenlos für Radfahrer Haftpflicht versichern lassen (womit auch der letzte Rest weggeräumt sein sollte)








siehe hier: https://www.tirol.gv.at/fileadmin/t...erg_und_ski_2012/Alpenverein-Wegehandbuch.pdf (Kapitel 7)





siehe hier: http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/faq_download/123_125_grundbesitzer_broschuere_downloadweb.pdf


----------



## tane (25. November 2014)

@gloggnitzerhüttenkasperl: radkollege hatte noch eine bessere idee: ihm einen radständer vor die hütte stellen!
(übrigens beruhigend zu sehen, dass net nur mein blut in wallung war...)
@haftungstheater: es kann mir auch keiner einreden, dass, wenn ein mtber gesetzwidrig im wald fährt der grundbesitzer nur dann nicht haftet, wenn er den mtber mit gewalt vom fahren abhält. ich lass mir noch vielleicht einreden, dass "zuschauen-&-nix-sagen" als "qui tacet..." vor gericht ausgelegt werden könnte & er dann haftet, auch wenn der mtber dort widerrechtlich fährt, aber die allenthalben zu beobachtende aggression & das patroullieren von polizisten auf der bodenwiese geht garantiert über die nötige "abwehrmassnahme" hinaus.


----------



## tane (25. November 2014)

ich glaub das ganz große mißverständnis mancher mtber-kollegen ist es, guten willen, der nur durch eine "unglückliche gesetzeslage" verhindert wird bei senatsrat di j & konsorten anzunehmen, wenn doch übereindeutig aus deren handlungen & argumenten hervorgeht, dass sie uns auf "ihrem" grund einfach nicht haben wollen & alles tun werden um das so zu halten. Niemand kann glauben, dass ein akademiker argumente wie "unsere autos (4m hoch mit baumstämmen beladene holzbringungslaster mit anhänger darunter) kennt das wild, die mtber verscheuchen es aber, & so kommt es zu verbisschäden" oder "die reifen der mtbs surren & stören das wild" (DI h. mayer, forstverwaltung hirschwang) wirklich glaubt, & eigentlich sollte jeder beleidigt sein, dem solche "argumente" aufgetischt werden.
(vom "von den ketten abtropfenden & das trinkwasser verseuchenden öl" & dem "das wild vertreibenden körpergeruch der mtber" ganz zu schweigen [hamma a scho gelesen])


----------



## payne (25. November 2014)

Empörung über Sehtest-Forderung bei Jägerschaft


Bezirksjägermeister Engelbert Zeilinger	 Foto Weihbold 

Linz-Land. Auch die hiesige Jägerschaft zeigt sich nicht erfreut über die Forderung der Innungsmeister der Augenoptiker, verpflichtende Sehtests für Jäger einzuführen. Grund für die Forderung: Immer wieder werden bei Treibjagden falsche Ziele getroffen.

"Ich bin empört über die Forderung von Optiker-Landesinnungsmeister Peter Gumpelmayer. Das ist ein völlig falscher Ansatz. Da müsste man ja für alle Autofahrer auch verpflichtende Tests fordern“, sagt Bezirksjägermeister Engelbert Zeilinger. Denn ein gutes Sehvermögen sei für die Autofahrt mindestens so wichtig wie für die Jagd. Außerdem entbehre der immer wieder zitierte Anstieg der Unfälle jeglicher Grundlage: „Es gibt so viele Arbeitsunfälle, Autounfälle oder Bergunfälle – aber die Jagdunfälle sind medial einfach viel präsenter. Einen Anstieg kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen“, ist der Bezirksjägermeister überzeugt. Wie kann man aber sonst gegen  die gefährlichen Unfälle vorgehen? „Leider gibt es keine vorbeugenden Maßnahmen gegen das Fehlverhalten eines Einzelnen. Die Voraussetzung, bei einer Jagd mitzumachen, ist aber eine Jagdkarte. Um diese zu behalten, müssen sich Jäger ohnehin regelmäßigen Überprüfungen unterziehen.

Empörung über Sehtest-Forderung bei Jägerschaft

https://www.tips.at/news/linz-land/...rung-ueber-sehtest-forderung-bei-jaegerschaft


----------



## pndrev (25. November 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Da müsste man ja für alle Autofahrer auch verpflichtende Tests fordern




Komisch. Ich musste zum Führerschein explizit einen Sehtest vorlegen und die Notwendigkeit, geeignete Sehhilfen zu tragen ist auch so im Schein vermerkt? Gut, regelmäßig erneuert wird die Kontrolle auch nicht. Fände ich allerdings durchaus sinnvoll...


----------



## tane (25. November 2014)

...sehtests werden net viel helfen, wenns dann angsoffen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ......Niemand kann glauben, dass ein akademiker argumente wie "unsere autos (4m hoch mit baumstämmen beladene holzbringungslaster mit anhänger darunter) kennt das wild, die mtber verscheuchen es aber, & so kommt es zu verbisschäden" oder "die reifen der mtbs surren & stören das wild" (DI h. mayer, forstverwaltung hirschwang) wirklich glaubt, & eigentlich sollte jeder beleidigt sein, dem solche "argumente" aufgetischt werden.
> (


Es ist aber tatsächlich so, dass das Wild die Autos des Forstes, bzw. der Jäger kennt. Am Truppenübungsplatz hier in der Nähe hat das Rotwild bei Panzern, LKW u.ä eine Fluchtdistanz von ca. 50m!!. Selbst bei Forstarbeiten mit dem Harvester ließ es sich bis auf 100m nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Sobald aber der Pickup des Jägers/Försters in Sicht kam, war das Motto: Nichts wie ab in die Deckung!
Das Wild kann also sehr wohl unterscheiden, was Gefahr bedeutet und was nicht: -Jäger  oder MTBler...


Das obige ist übrigens kein Jäger- oder Radlerlatein, sondern die Erlebnisse des Harvesterfahrers


----------



## tane (25. November 2014)

bestreit ich eh nicht - was ich sagen will: wenn sichs an 20(?) tonner gewöhnen kann wird sichs an "surrende radreifen" (auf der schotterstrasse!!) auch gewöhnen!


----------



## franzam (25. November 2014)

genau so hab ichs auch gemeint


----------



## tane (25. November 2014)

grad les i "...bavaria..." - lucky bugger!!!


----------



## mw.dd (26. November 2014)

http://www.forstpraxis.de/waldverband-oesterreich-thematisiert-mountainbike-routen-im-wald

_"Mit mehr als 25.000 km vertraglich abgesicherten Mountainbike-Strecken existiert in Österreich ein der Nachfrage angepasstes dichtes Netzwerk._"

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt...


----------



## rpguagua (26. November 2014)

_...ein der Nachfrage angepasstes dichtes Netzwerk_

Ham die z'viele Schwammerl gessen?


----------



## steiggeist (26. November 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> http://www.forstpraxis.de/waldverband-oesterreich-thematisiert-mountainbike-routen-im-wald
> 
> _"Mit mehr als 25.000 km vertraglich abgesicherten Mountainbike-Strecken existiert in Österreich ein der Nachfrage angepasstes dichtes Netzwerk._"
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt...



Wir werden morgen "legal biken - auch in Österreich" beim "Waldialog" des Landwirtschaftsministeriums vorstellen.
Das ein eisiger Wind aus dem Publikum blasen könnte, haben wir uns gedacht ;-)

Wir werden berichten ;-)


----------



## Hillside (26. November 2014)

Viel Erfolg!

Ich würd' auch gern wieder Urlaub in Österreich machen. Aber das ist vorerst kein Thema.

Ich denke, ich schreib' auch dem einen oder anderen Tourismusverband, dass ich erst einmal lieber in die Schweiz fahre. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, in einem Land zu sein, in dem MTB'ler von bewaffneten Waldhütern gegängelt werden.


----------



## payne (26. November 2014)

Ich selber Österreich mach auch liber wo anders Urlaub aber du muss den Tourismusverband schreiben habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## steiggeist (26. November 2014)

@Hillside das wäre generell eine gute Idee, wenn das ein paar Leute machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (26. November 2014)

ihr könnt ja dieses Bild mitschicken ;-)


----------



## tane (27. November 2014)

...wie die deutsche/österreichische mentalität im fremdsprachigen ausland wahrgenommen wird zeigt sich u. a. auch an den "übernommenen" wörtern. "verboten" gehört im englischen dazu (neben so schönen wörtern wie "bltzkrieg" & "ersatz"...)
...tells us something, doesn't it?


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. November 2014)

auf die Zillertalwerbung bin ich auch schon mal reingefallen.


----------



## pndrev (27. November 2014)

Vor allem, wenn man sieht wie breit und offen die Wege sind, an denen die Schilder hängen. Ich glaub da wär ich kurz davor, im Hotel mein Geld zurückzuverlangen...


----------



## tane (27. November 2014)

...das "verbot" bzw. das "haftungsproblem" ist ja eigentlich der kleinere teil des problems, der wesentlich gößere ist eine anscheinend existierende blockwartmentalität gepaart mit futter- & potenzneid & total übersteigertem territorialverhalten...
theoretisch denkbar wäre ja:
die stellen ihre schilder auf, damit niemand nachher sagen kann sie habens geduldet (wenn wirklich ein irrer sich was tut & dann klagt), unternehmen aber sonst nix.
(die realität schaut aber ganz anders aus, wie man sieht...die machen es sich zur lebensaufgabe uns den spass zu verderben...)


----------



## Christian66 (27. November 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> ......... im Hotel mein Geld zurückzuverlangen...



Solle man auch machen - immerhin wird einem vorgegaukelt dass das eine tolle Bike Location ist - und das stimmt halt leider nicht.

Wo anders (in anderen Branchen) nennt man das irreführende Werbung, haben die Wettbewebsbehörden nicht so gern. In der Tourismuswirtschaft kann man anscheinend in´s Prospekt reinschreiben was man will .......


----------



## pndrev (27. November 2014)

Das Problem ist wohl eher, auch wenn man nachweisen kann, dass man ausschließlich zum Mountainbiken gekommen ist, werden sich Hotel und Tourismus rausreden mit "es gibt ausreichend ausgeschilderte Mtb-Strecken" (das die auf Asphalt oder bestenfalls breiten Schotterstrassen laufen, ist irrelevant - es ist als Mtb ausgeschildert), und dann notfalls noch mit "genügend Alternativangeboten für einen Aktivurlaub".

Schlechte Rezensionen und mündlich Stunk machen ist glaub alles, was realistisch gesehen geht. Leider.


----------



## Christian66 (27. November 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl eher, auch wenn man nachweisen kann, dass man ausschließlich zum Mountainbiken gekommen ist, werden sich Hotel und Tourismus rausreden mit "es gibt ausreichend ausgeschilderte Mtb-Strecken" (das die auf Asphalt oder bestenfalls breiten Schotterstrassen laufen, ist irrelevant - es ist als Mtb ausgeschildert), und dann notfalls noch mit "genügend Alternativangeboten für einen Aktivurlaub".
> 
> Schlechte Rezensionen und mündlich Stunk machen ist glaub alles, was realistisch gesehen geht. Leider.



Versteh schon was du meinst und du hast damit ja auch recht. 

Aber: wenn sich die Geld-zurück-Verlangenden an der Rezeption und in den Tourismusverbänden mehren ist das schon nochmals etwas mehr Druck als eine schlechte Bewertung. Bewertungen sind ohnehin mit sehr großer Vorsicht zu genießen, da wird sehr viel getrickst und geschummelt. 

Dem Hotelier Aug in Aug gegenüber "I want my money back!", ich fühle mich betrogen oder zumindest irregeführt.

Natürlich wird das nur in den seltensten Fällen funktionieren, ist ja auch gar nicht die ernsthafte Erwartungshaltung. Aber den Ärger und diese Diskussionen braucht kein Hotelier an der Rezeption, das merken die sich schon wenn das mehr werden.


----------



## TTT (27. November 2014)

Was funktionieren sollte ist, früher abzureisen. Wenn das Hotel dann auf die Bezahlung bestehen sollte, haben sie das Problem, dass sie den Prozess mit ungewissem Ausgang führen müssten. Wenn das ganze dann noch öffentlich geführt wird, tut sich das wahrscheinlich kein Hotelier an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. November 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trai...t-mit-vorbildcharakter-fur-osterreich.738215/


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. November 2014)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wienerwald Trails ein Mountainbike Verein aus Wien tritt für eine Freigabe der Wege im Wienerwald für Mountainbiker ein. Um unnötige Konflikte mit anderen Waldbenutzern und Naturschutz vorzubeugen engagiert sich der Verein jedoch auch für die Schaffung eines eigenen, anspruchsvollen, nachhaltig angelegten und möglichst naturbelassenen Streckennetz für Mountainbiker im Wienerwald. “Der Bedarf einer zeitgemäßen und naturverträglichen Überarbeitung sowie Erweiterung der momentan existierenden Mountainbike Strecken ist aus der Sicht des Vereins zwingend notwendig. Umso wichtiger ist es, aufgrund der momentanen Situation, alle involvierten Gesprächsparteien an einen Tisch zu holen um das Streckennetz wieder attraktiv zu gestalten,” so Wienerwald Trails.
> 
> → Den vollständigen Artikel "*Trail Area Wienerwald: ein Projekt mit Vorbildcharakter für Österreich?*" im Newsbereich lesen



Zwar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, aber trotzdem passend:


steiggeist schrieb:


> ...:
> Symptombehandlung!
> Das Grundproblem läßt sich nur so lösen: freies Wegerecht für Biker!


Eben:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... alles andere ist Stückwerk


----------



## steiggeist (28. November 2014)

Bezirksblätter NÖ





Wir haben ja schon immer gewusst: die absolute Mehrheit will "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" 


Spaß beiseite, dass wichtigste für unser künftiges Auftreten ist, dass wir unsere wichtigsten Fair Play Punkte: "nur auf Wegen, alle anderen Wegenutzer haben Vortritt" noch eingängiger präsentieren!

www.upmove.eu/legalbiken


----------



## Christian66 (29. November 2014)

Wie auch in der Diskussion in Reichenau von einem Gast angemerkt - der Wald ist groß genug für uns alle.

Ich persönlich habe noch keine negativen Begegnungen/Erfahrungen mit anderen Waldnutzern (Jäger und Förster und genau einen Besitzer ausgenommen) gemacht, aber ich bremse ggfs. auch auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit ab (oder halte halt ganz an) und grüße schon von weitem freundlich. 

Der Wanderer hat IMMER Vorrang.

Fair play ist extrem wichtig - ich ärgere mich auch immer wieder über meterlange, zumeist auch noch schön geschwungene, Bremsspuren von blockierten Hinterrädern - das muss nicht sein, außerdem ist man ohne bremsen sowieso schneller.

Müll findet man erfreulicherweise nur mehr ganz selten, und dann ist er eher den Wanderern zuzuordnen - Zuckerlsackerl, Getränkedosen, Kaugummipapier, ...... kann natürlich auch von Bikern stammen, so genau will ich es dann gar nicht wissen.

Im Urlaub in Schladming habe ich mal zwei Biker beobachtet, die von einer Forstautobahn direkt in eine Wiese mit hohem Gras abgebogen sind. Der Bauer dem die Wiese gehörte stand neben mir und seine Gemütslage ist binnen 2 Sekunden vom neten Gespräch mit Bikern (mir und einem Freund) zu einem pauschalen Verfluchen aller Biker gekippt, die 2 Übeltätet hat er sich geschnappt und zur Sau gemacht. Ich kann den Bauern durchaus verstehen, sowas muss nicht sein, das macht ja nicht mal Spaß so eine Wiese abzufahren.


----------



## steiggeist (29. November 2014)

*Ballern im Bordell*




Bild: (c) www.BilderBox.com
*Viel weiter kann die Ökonomisierung der Jagd auf Kosten der Gesellschaft und der Tierwelt nicht gehen. Die Jagdlust hinter Zäunen: vom Über-den-Haufen-Schießen in Flatrate-Wildgattern.*​*28.11.2014 | 18:59 |  Karoline Schmidt (Die Presse)
http://diepresse.com/home/spectrum/4607422/Ballern-im-Bordell
*
_Relevant für diesen Thread, weil hier über das Betretungsrecht des Waldes, besonders in NÖ/STMK diskutiert wird.
Weiters sind hier erwähnte Personen starke Gegner der Ausweitung des Wegerechts für Radfahrer_


----------



## payne (29. November 2014)

Den meisten geht es einfach nur ums ballern das sind Menschen ohne Ehre oder Mut Feig und Dumm selbst glaubeb sie Helden zu sein in wirklichkeit sind sie einfach nur zu bemitleidende Wesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (29. November 2014)

Ich kenne eine Menge Jäger, die anders sind. Trotzdem sollte man das, solange von offizieller Jägerseite Polemik gegen die Biker gemacht wird, um ihnen aus reinem Egoismus den Zutritt zu verweigern, offiziell auch so sehen, dass die Jäger die Bösen sind! Erst, wenn deren Image in der Bevölkerung ganz am Boden ist, wird es mit derem Lobbyismus auch zunehmend in der Politik schwer!


----------



## payne (29. November 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Menge Jäger, die anders sind. Trotzdem sollte man das, solange von offizieller Jägerseite Polemik gegen die Biker gemacht wird, um ihnen aus reinem Egoismus den Zutritt zu verweigern, offiziell auch so sehen, dass die Jäger die Bösen sind! Erst, wenn deren Image in der Bevölkerung ganz am Boden ist, wird es mit derem Lobbyismus auch zunehmend in der Politik schwer!



Ein Jäger der Jagt betreibt in einen Gatter ist abschaum.


----------



## TTT (29. November 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Ein Jäger der Jagt betreibt in einen Gatter ist abschaum.


Ein Konsument, der Wurst beim Metzger kauft ist nicht besser, nur feiger! Und jetzt?


----------



## tane (29. November 2014)

...der "konsument" will mir in der regel aber net das radeln im wald verbieten...


----------



## steiggeist (29. November 2014)

Bitte, es geht hier NICHT um Jäger bashing!
Es geht darum, dass wir freien Zugang zu den Straßen und Wegen im Wald haben.


----------



## tane (29. November 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Menge Jäger, die anders sind. Trotzdem sollte man das, solange von offizieller Jägerseite Polemik gegen die Biker gemacht wird, um ihnen aus reinem Egoismus den Zutritt zu verweigern, offiziell auch so sehen, dass die Jäger die Bösen sind! Erst, wenn deren Image in der Bevölkerung ganz am Boden ist, wird es mit derem Lobbyismus auch zunehmend in der Politik schwer!



exactly!


----------



## TTT (29. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...der "konsument" will mir in der regel aber net das radeln im wald verbieten...


 
Wenn Du meinen Beitrag vorher gelesen hast, wirst Du verstanden habe, dass ich ein gewisses Jägerbashing aus diesem Grunde durchaus in Orndnung finde.



steiggeist schrieb:


> Bitte, es geht hier NICHT um Jäger bashing!
> Es geht darum, dass wir freien Zugang zu den Straßen und Wegen im Wald haben.


 
Da gebe ich dir im Grundsatz recht. bloß leider zeigt die Erfahrung, dass Jagd und Großgrundbesitz die wesentlich bessere Lobby haben und diese durch Lügen und Unterstellungen nutzen, ihre eigenen Interessen zu Lasten der Biker durchzusetzen. Wir sollten uns nicht auf das Niveau von Lügen herunterbegeben aber ein wenig Stimmungsmache in der Bevölkerung kann bestimmt nicht Schaden.
Mit einem persönlichen Krieg alla "alles Verbrecher, Abschaum, etc." kann ich aber auch nichts anfangen. Das ist in meinen Augen lächerlich und wie ich versucht habe am Wurstkäufer darzustellen völlig unreflektiert. Finde ich nicht besser, als die "Radelrambos ohne Rücksicht auf Andere und die Natur".


----------



## payne (29. November 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ein Konsument, der Wurst beim Metzger kauft ist nicht besser, nur feiger! Und jetzt?


Was willst du uns jetzt sagen das Gatter Jagt fur Helden ist und wer Wurst kauft der Bösr ist.


----------



## payne (29. November 2014)

Gatterjagd ist neben der Fallenjagd eine der abartigsten Jagden in meinen Augen. Man kann bei Jagd schon selten von fairem "Kampf" zweier Gegner reden, weil eben nur der "menschliche Gegner" weiß, dass er bei diesem "Spiel" dabei ist. Aber Gatterjagd ist eine von Jägern erfundene, feige, unfaire und hinterlistige Art, viel Schaden mit wenig Einsatz zu verbreiten. Diese "Jäger" haben keinen Verstand. Kein Selbstwertgefühl. Keine Achtung vor dem Leben und sind der Abschaum unserer Gesellschaft. Ich bin schon kein Freund der Jäger. Aber diese Art des unfairen und unwürdigen Abschlachtens ist der absolute Hohn.


----------



## tane (29. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (29. November 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Ein Jäger der Jagt betreibt in einen Gatter ist abschaum.



Wieso nennt man das überhaupt Jagd?

Ist doch eher Schlachthof.


----------



## payne (29. November 2014)

Das Frage ich mich auch.


----------



## payne (30. November 2014)

Klagenfurt (kärnten werbung) - Bad Kleinkirchheim und die Region Nassfeld-Pressegger See-Lesachtal-Weissensee haben in den letzten Jahren viel Energie in den qualitativen Ausbau ihres Mountainbikenetzes gelegt. Bestätigung für ihre Arbeit erhalten die beiden Regionen nun durch die Ausrichtung eines der größten Mountainbike-Etappenrennens in Europa. Die "BIKE Four Peaks", macht von 17. bis 20. Juni 2015 in der Kärntner Berg-Seen-Landschaft Station. Internationale Topstars der MTB-Szene sowie rund tausend ambitionierte Biker werden auf den 4 Etappen 260 Kilometer und 8750 Höhenmeter bewältigen.

Jede Etappe bietet etwas Besonderes, von 1200 Höhenmeter langen atemberaubenden Trails bis hin zu malerischen Abschnitten entlang der zahlreichen Kärntner Seen.

Eine Fülle neuer Downhill-Passsagen wurde von den beiden Regionen legalisiert, auf der 3. Etappe geht es sogar grenzüberschreitend ins benachbarte Italien. Das Ziel der letzten Etappe befindet sich direkt am Ufer des Weissensees. "Die Strecke wurde so gewählt, das sie Kärnten perfekt repräsentiert. Eindrucksvolle Bergkulissen, warme Badeseen und spektakuläre Trails. Die "BIKE Four Peaks" wird einer der ganz großen Höhepunkte im internationalen Mountainbikekalender", ist der ehemalige Radprofi und jetzige Radkoordinator der Kärnten Werbung, Paco Wrolich, überzeugt: "Kärnten erwartet sich durch die Ausrichtung der "Bike Four Peaks" einen großen Schub im Segment Mountainbiketourismus und will mittels dieser Veranstaltung für Nachhaltigkeit sorgen."

Begeistert vom Mountainbike-Highlight zeigt sich auch Sportlandesrat und Landeshauptmann Peter Kaiser. "Das 4-Etappenrennen ist die ideale Veranstaltung, um Kärnten auch als Biker-Land ins Rampenlicht zu stellen. Dadurch, dass das Magazin BIKE, bekannt auch als die Bibel der Mountainbiker, Organisator der Veranstaltung ist, kommt dieser Großsportveranstaltung auch medial und touristisch eine hoher Stellenwert zu. Wir haben mit diesem "Gipfel-Treffen" eine tolle Möglichkeit, die Naturarena Kärnten in den Fokus internationaler Berichterstattung zu bringen", betont Kaiser, der sich mit dieser Veranstaltung an die 10.0000 zusätzliche Nächtigungen erwartet. Auch Tourismuslandesrat Christian Benger hebt den touristischen Nutzen hervor: "Mountainbike ist eine aufstrebende Sportart. Im Rahmen unseres Projektes "Mountainbike-fairplay" konnten Touristiker, Grundstücksbesitzer und Gemeinden in den letzten zwei Jahren gemeinsam rund 2000 Kilometer offizielle Mountainbikestrecken realisieren. Durch Veranstaltungen wie das "BIKE four Peaks" wird dieses Angebot einer breiten Öffentlichkeit bekannt gemacht."
Fakten zur BIKE Four Peaks

*Termin: Mittwoch, 17. Juni bis Samstag, 20. Juni 2015Strecke: von Bad Kleinkirchheim nach Weissensee, Kärnten
Daten: 1.000 aktive Teilnehmer aus über 20 Ländern, ca. 260 Kilometer, mehr als 8.750 Höhenmeter, ca. 10.000 Zuschauer








Allgemeine Informationen:
http://www.bike-fourpeaks.de
http://www.nockbike.at






*


----------



## rpguagua (1. Dezember 2014)

Ein ideales Event um die Kampagne Legal Biken- auch in Österreich zu promoten.


----------



## steiggeist (1. Dezember 2014)

habt ihr euch die höhenprofile angesehen?
rot wäre die interessante farbe...


----------



## ruckse (1. Dezember 2014)

Das Ziel sollte sein, ausnahmslos alle Wege freizugeben und die freie Befahrbarkeit in den § 33 Forstgesetz aufzunehmen. Schifahren ist ja auch erlaubt. Dann würden endlich die ewigen Diskussionen mit den Wanderen aufhören ("das ist kein Fahrweg...., verboten..."). Alles andere ist Stückwerk. Noch schlimmer als die jetzige Situation, wäre aber die Freigabe einzelner weniger Trails, denn dann wäre man quasi auf den anderen "noch illegaler" unterwegs und die Diskussionen mit den Wanderen/Grundeigentümern/Jägern wären noch mühsamer. Ich befürchte, dass es in Tirol in diese Richtung geht. Wenn dann nicht zufällig auch die Hometrails legalisiert werden, ist Schluss mit lustig. Bei einer generellen Freigabe würde sich auch alles besser verteilen, es bräuchte dann aber von unserer Seite auch entsprechende Rücksichtnahme auf die Wanderer und die Downhiller sollen auf die Downhillstrecke gehen.


----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

one step at the time! laß uns mal die forststrassenbefahrung legalisieren!
(...von den vielen "anhaltungen" & anpöbelungen waren ALLE auf forststrassen...gehen tun die net gern...)
wenn du jetzt mit der befahrung der wanderwege anfänxt arbeitest du ihnen genau in die hände: "gefährdung der wanderer, wegerosion..." schreien sie ja jetzt schon!


----------



## steiggeist (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Planung unserer Initiative www.upmove.eu/legalbiken haben wir auch überlegt, ob wir Forderung auf die Forststraßen beschränken sollen.
Wir haben das nicht getan, weil es genau die Situation heraufbeschwöhrt die ruckse hier beschreibt:


ruckse schrieb:


> ...Dann würden endlich die ewigen Diskussionen mit den Wanderen aufhören ("das ist kein Fahrweg...., verboten..."). Alles andere ist Stückwerk. Noch schlimmer als die jetzige Situation, wäre aber die Freigabe einzelner weniger Trails, denn dann wäre man quasi auf den anderen "noch illegaler" unterwegs und die Diskussionen mit den Wanderen/Grundeigentümern/Jägern wären noch mühsamer. Ich befürchte, dass es in Tirol in diese Richtung geht. Wenn dann nicht zufällig auch die Hometrails legalisiert werden, ist Schluss mit lustig. ....


Ja 50% fahren nur auf Schotterstraßen, doch die andere Hälfte will auf den bestehenden Wanderwegen fahren. Das kann auch in Österreich kein Problem sein!


----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

...ich tausche gerne alle "begegnungen" die ich schon mit "forst/jagdpersonal" hatte gegen solche mit wanderern...
imho hat, wer die wanderwege wirklich befahren will [;-)] mit einer freigabe der forststrassen schon gewonnen. die wanderer sind in der überwiegenden mehrheit freundlich (& können uns nichts an...), & auf den wanderwegen kommt den dann immer noch illegalen befahrern das motorisierte "forst/jagdpersonal" eh nicht nach, die können dann nur mehr an traileinstiegen & -ausfahren & forststrassenquerungen blockwart spielen.
nach wirklich ausgiebiger erfahrung & meiner wahrnehmung der "stimmung" bei z.b. den diversen ober- & nur-senats-räten, naturfreunden, etc. sinkt unsere erfolgschance auf irgendeine freigabe, wenn wir die totale fordern (selbstverständlich bin ich selber der meinung, dass es mein menschenrecht ist überall zu fahren wo ich's kann, & wenn ich mir den hals breche weil ich's nicht mehr konnte is es auch meine sache)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (1. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...forst/jagdpersonal" ...
> können dann nur mehr an traileinstiegen & -ausfahren & forststrassenquerungen blockwart spielen.



Und du glaubst, die werden das nicht machen?
Und es wird die ewige diskussion geben, "siehst, die Biker sind notorische Gesetztesbrecher, jetzt haben wir ihnen eh' schon die Fortstraßen gegeben, und jetzt wollen's auch noch da fahrn!"

Darum: dieses Sache müssen wir jetzt sauber und ehrlich ausverhandeln.
Und das werden wir machen!


----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

ich denk halt "one step at a time!"...wemma zuviel verlangen kriegma garnix...
tw. hast sicher recht: die hardcore-blockwarte à la obersenatsrat & consorten werden weiterhin versuchen uns das leben schwer zu machen. ich geh halt davon aus, dass die "weggerlbefahrer" in der verschwindenden minderheit sind & den blockwarten das überwachen von den traileinstiegen bald fad werden wird (bei uns hier im osten wäre eine forststrassenfreigabe bei >99% "unserer" - damit meine ich NICHT "forststrassenabfahrten-touren bereits ein garant für "stressless")


----------



## steiggeist (1. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein paar Zahlen aus meiner Erinnerung, um das Problem 'Wegerlfahrer' vom Volumen her zu illustrieren:
(aus dem Büchlen zum 1. RIDE Kongress in CHUR 2013)
MTB-Downloadzahlen von http://www.gps-tracks.com/
nur Forststraßen: ~5%
Rest, bis S3: 95%

Bitte beachte dazu auch die Entwicklung des Angebots an Bike-Modellen, Bike-Bekleidung und Biker-Schutzausrüstung. (Wie viele Modelle sind für Ziel Forststraße angeboten, wie viele für das Ziel Wegerl?).

Ja @tane, jetzt hast du den Stress zu 99,9% auf Forststraßen, aber das wird sich sofort ändern, sobald nur Forststraßen erlaubt sind.
(Bitte check dazu Baden-Württenberg. Die haben die "Zwei Meter Regel", und die wollen sie weg haben!)


----------



## mw.dd (1. Dezember 2014)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Ein ideales Event um die Kampagne Legal Biken- auch in Österreich zu promoten.



Mich würde ja interessieren, inwieweit die Strecke auch außerhalb des Rennens mit Fahrrädern befahren werden darf.



tane schrieb:


> one step at the time! laß uns mal die forststrassenbefahrung legalisieren!
> ...



Und mit den Wegen fängst Du danach von vorne an?


----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

...in meinem alter bezweifel ich, dass ich die forststrassenfreigabe noch derleb. & wenn dann bin i so alt, dass i entweder eh nix ernstes mehr werd fahren können bzw. wenns mich aufhalten werdens gegen so an methusalem sich nix mehr unternehmen traun


----------



## dertutnix (1. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> one step at the time! laß uns mal die forststrassenbefahrung legalisieren!...



liest sich nach Baden-Württemberg 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

2-m regel klingt nach heaven. da kamma immer noch diskutieren "oben war er no breiter, der weg..:"


----------



## dertutnix (1. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...in meinem alter bezweifel ich, dass ich die forststrassenfreigabe noch derleb. & wenn dann bin i so alt, dass i entweder eh nix ernstes mehr werd fahren können bzw. wenns mich aufhalten werdens gegen so an methusalem sich nix mehr unternehmen traun


was denn jetzt?
also entweder, du bist schon so alt dass du es kaum mehr erleben wirst, was kümmert es dich dann überhaupt? Oder aber da spricht der pure Egoismus, und dann solltest du einfach mal an deine "Nachwelt" denken



tane schrieb:


> 2-m regel klingt nach heaven. da kamma immer noch diskutieren "oben war er no breiter, der weg..:"


ach ja?
Irgendwie finde ich so viel Naivität schon fast wieder amüsant... unterhalte dich doch mal mit den dortigen Akteuren etwa in diesem Faden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aenderung-des-betretungsrechts-in-baden-wuerttemberg.626462/


----------



## mw.dd (1. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> 2-m regel klingt nach heaven. da kamma immer noch diskutieren "oben war er no breiter, der weg..:"



Ich kann ja verstehen, das die Freigabe von Forststrassen als erstrebenswerter Fortschritt betrachtet wird.
Wenn man aber mal anfängt, kann man es auch gleich richtig machen; außerdem ist es besser, viel zu fordern und wenig zu erreichen als wenig zu fordern und noch weniger zu erreichen


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Dezember 2014)

na sind wir ehrlich:

bringen kanns nur die komplette legalisierung.

alles andere (forstwege) ist für die katz.
noch schlimmer sind spezielle freigaben, schaffung von "reservaten", zonen, speziellen biketrails. 
da ist die jetzige situation noch besser, weil mit typisch österreichischem arschkriechen (zeigen von verständnis für den andern und vorgetäuschter einsicht) und mitleiderhaschendem sudern, wenn man erwischt wird, geht eh viel. und falls es einer ernst meint: wenn ich hochrechne, wie oft ich illegal unterwegs bin (eigentlich eh täglich) und wie oft ich erwischt wurde, sind die kosten eh null.

ich tu niemanden weh beim biken und drum will ichs überall machen können.

und wie gesagt, woanders ists eh schöner. österreich zeichnet sich durch einen industrialisierten fichtenmonokulturdschungel und, wo das nicht ist, durch liftmasten aus. dazu kommt noch eine raumordnung, die eine in EU beispielslose zersiedlung ermöglicht. also, jeder der in AT urlaubt, kann nur einen grund dafür haben: keine fremdsprachenkenntnisse .


----------



## mw.dd (1. Dezember 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ... also, jeder der in AT urlaubt, kann nur einen grund dafür haben: keine fremdsprachenkenntnisse .



Ich bin jedes Jahr im März eine Woche zum Skifahren in Westendorf. Mir gefällt es da sehr gut, und ich werde nicht darauf verzichten. Die Österreicher, denen ich dabei bisher begegnet bin, sind besser als ihr Ruf 
Fremdsprachenkenntnisse wären zwar auch da von Vorteil, aber soweit, das ich niederländisch lerne, geht die Begeisterung nun doch nicht.


----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

"außerdem ist es besser, viel zu fordern und wenig zu erreichen als wenig zu fordern und noch weniger zu erreichen "
100% agree!


----------



## pndrev (1. Dezember 2014)

Wer nichts fordert, bekommt auch nichts.


----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

also nix fordern is net die alternative!!!
(mir sind übrigens die gar-nicht-so-seltenen "beiträge" im österr. bikeboard in erinnerung, in denen mtber selber ins "nicht-durch-den-garten-fahren-horn" gestoßen haben, & "wie-man-in-den-wald-hineinruft..." militant vertreten haben, von "wild-nicht-stören" & "im-finstern-fahren-muss-ja-wirklich-nicht..." ganz zu schweigen


----------



## rpguagua (1. Dezember 2014)

Soda hier mal was handfestes: Jeder der Zeit und Lust hat kann den Herrschaften in OÖ mitteilen welches Gesetz man geändert haben möchte: 





[Legal Biken]  Der oberösterreichische Landeshauptmann, Dr. Josef Pühringer, bittet um Mitteilung, durch welche Gesetze wir uns belästigt fühlen. Wir wissen da was...
Wir haben ihm folgendes geschrieben:

_Das Forstgesetz mit §33 verbietet in der jetzigen Leseart das Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen!

Dies beschränkt die Freizeitqualität von vielen Erholungssuchenden und die Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten von Tourismusregionen 

800.000 Mountainbiker und unsere Urlaubsgäste wollen in Österreich Forststraßen und Wege legal befahren.

Im benachbarten Ausland ist dies längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität.

Wir biken “Fair Play” nur auf Wegen und Straßen. 
Allen anderen Wegenutzern lassen wir den Vortritt.

Der Erfüllung dieses Wunsches stehen keine vernünftigen Gründe entgegen!

Du willst das selbe machen? So geht es:

Hier gibt es das Online-Formular

Drücke zwei mal auf *“Weiter >”*, so kommst du zur Seite: 
*“Welche konkreten Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge haben Sie? Worüber haben Sie sich geärgert? Wo glauben Sie, sind wir überreguliert? Welche Regelungen halten Sie für unnötig?”*

Hier fügst du obigen Text ein, nochmals *“Weiter >”*, dann *“Senden”*,zwei mal auf *“Beenden”* - fertig!

(PS: Wir glauben, hier ist die Meinung aller gefragt, die in Oberösterreich einmal Mountainbiken gehen wollen, egal wo sie wohnen) _


----------



## blind (1. Dezember 2014)

Erledigt! Super Sache! Werd das auch weiterverbreiten! 
Mal schaun ob sich da was tut (Nach dem Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m regel in BaWü bin ich etwas desillusioniert...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Dezember 2014)

forstgesetz ist zwar bundesgesetz und geht in pühringer nix an.
aber ich würd trotzdem sagen, da sich unsere LH´s ja ohnehin ständig in bundessachen einmischen, passts eh.
also sollen auch auswärtige ihre meinung kundtun.


----------



## payne (1. Dezember 2014)

Brauweiler: Hilfloser Mann im Wald

Brauweiler. Die Polizei in Kirn wurde am Freitag um 18.10 nach Brauweiler gerufen: ein hilfloser Mann war im Wald gefunden worden.

Ein 43-jähriger Mann aus Kellenbach war dort mit seinem Mountainbike im Wald unterwegs, als er einen 70-jährigen Mann aus Idar-Oberstein in hilflosem Zustand fand. Nur diesem glücklichen Umstand, so die Polizei,  ist es zu verdanken, dass der 70-jährige Jäger nach kurzer Behandlung schon wieder das Krankenhaus verlassen konnte. Offenbar erlitt der Mann eine Unterzuckerung, was bei einer Außentemperatur von 4 Grad Celsius sehr gefährlich sein kann.

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-Mann-im-Wald-_arid,1240381.html#.VHyd8SPkTFo


----------



## payne (1. Dezember 2014)

MTB Fahrer Rettet Jäger


----------



## steiggeist (4. Dezember 2014)

*FrieRadler*





Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") berichtete schon einige Male von seinen Radtouren und den damit verbundenen Abenteuern mit Polizei, Grundbesitzern und Politikern.

Hier ist eine neue Episode: Bundeskanzler kann nix machen!


----------



## tane (4. Dezember 2014)

"Fri" - scho verdächtig! "freeriden" willst! wieder so ein junger wilder, der die eng runterfoan will.
("downhiller, das sind mir die liebsten! na die schnappen wir uns nachher schon!" senatrat DI helmut mayer, forstverwaltung hirschwang im herbst 13)


----------



## payne (4. Dezember 2014)

Der BundesTaxler ist schlicht und einfach zu Dumm der Brief ging direckt in die Tonne.


----------



## Christian66 (4. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> ...... Bundeskanzler kann nix machen! ......



......... wie wahr ........!

(Betonung liegt auf "nix")

Das Problem ist halt, dass dich an der Urne zwischen Cholera und Pest entscheiden musst.

Gäbe dann zwar dann noch Ebola und Co, aber wer will das schon ..... is ja noch schlimmer.

Und alle anderen sind noch besser in der guten österr. Tradition der Selbstzerstörung bzw. von vornherein nicht ernstzunehmen.

Manche haben wenigstens kabarettischtischen Wert.

Aber ich schweife ab.


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Bundeskanzler kann nix machen!



hat der schon überhaupt handlungen welcher art auch immer gesetzt?

den einen isses wurscht.
die andern mögen uns nicht (gelinde gesagt).
die nächsten kannst net wählen und außerdem tans auch jagern.
die übernächsten mögen zwar radler, aber nur am radlweg.
der rest ist politisch irrelevant.

schaut schlecht aus.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Dezember 2014)

noch ein paar Winter wie der letzte und sie werden umdenken, wen der Klingel Beutel leer Bleibt,und  ich denke die Erderwärmung ist auf unserer seite 

http://orf.at/stories/2256353/2256354/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (5. Dezember 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> hat der schon überhaupt handlungen welcher art auch immer gesetzt?
> 
> den einen isses wurscht.
> die andern mögen uns nicht (gelinde gesagt).
> ...



So is es.



herbert2010 schrieb:


> noch ein paar Winter wie der letzte und sie werden umdenken, wen der Klingel Beutel leer Bleibt,und  ich denke die Erderwärmung ist auf unserer seite
> 
> http://orf.at/stories/2256353/2256354/



Na ja - nur on the very short run.


----------



## steiggeist (5. Dezember 2014)

im internet, da gibt es ein programm, das heißt 'email'
mit dem kann man jetzt jeden gratis eine nachricht schicken, und man muss sich nicht mehr gegenseitig ansudern:

[email protected]

;-)


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> im internet, da gibt es ein programm, das heißt 'email'
> mit dem kann man jetzt jeden gratis eine nachricht schicken, und man muss sich nicht mehr gegenseitig ansudern:
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


na dann schicke ich gleich mal eines los


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geehrter Herr Lukes!
Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail an SPÖ-Bundesparteivorsitzenden Werner Faymann,
der uns gebeten hat, Ihnen zu antworten.
Wir haben Ihr Schreiben mit Interesse gelesen und würden uns über die
Möglichkeit eines telefonischen Gesprächs mit Ihnen freuen.
Wir ersuchen Sie daher, uns Ihre Telefonnummer zu übermitteln. Wir rufen Sie
gerne an. Darüber hinaus sind wir für Sie selbstverständlich auch von Montag
bis Freitag von 9.00 bis 17.00 Uhr unter der Telefonnummer 0810 810 211
erreichbar.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mag.a Dafine Mula
Leiterin SPÖ.Direkt


----------



## steiggeist (5. Dezember 2014)

na sichst


----------



## bern (5. Dezember 2014)

den job von der Frau Mula möcht ich haben:
den ganzen Tag
Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden, Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden, Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden, Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden, Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,Strg+C, Strg+V, Senden,.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (5. Dezember 2014)

Habe den verein auch einen Briefgeschrieben und die selbe Antwort bekommen den Bundeskanzler geht das auf gut Deutsch am Arsch vorbei alles was für im zählt ist das seine Brieftasche gut gefüllt ist.


----------



## steiggeist (5. Dezember 2014)

habt ihr die tel.nr hinterlassen? 
wurdet ihr zurückgerufen? 
was habt ihr gesagt?
habt ihr gesagt: 'ich will legal biken - auch in Österreich!'?


----------



## tane (5. Dezember 2014)

vlt solltma auf der nexten trutzpartie transparente mit "hier geht Ihre Stimme für die NR wahl!" tragen


----------



## steiggeist (6. Dezember 2014)

*Simon einer jener Mountainbiker der am Muckenkogel vom Jagdpächter auf Besitzstörung und Unterlassung verklagt wurde berichtet.
*
Liebe Leute!

Mein Name ist Simon Tischhart und ich bin einer der Beklagten des Mountainbikerprozesses. Aufgrund einiger Ungerechtigkeiten, die zurzeit am Muckenkogel stattfinden und weiterer Anzeigen gegen mich und andere, möchte ich in aller Öffentlichkeit einige Dinge dazu sagen.
hier weiter lesen...


----------



## payne (6. Dezember 2014)

Wieder eine geschichte aus 1000 und ein Kasperl

*Außerferner Jäger löste Cobra-Einsatz aus*

Weil ein Jäger im Wald Schüsse abfeuerte, rückten Cobra und mehrere Polizeibeamten im Lechtal aus. Wie sich herausstellte, verfehlte er ein Wild.

 Artikel
 Diskussion (21)





© APA (Symbolfoto)
drucken​Elbigenalp – Drei Frauen, die im Wald spazierten; ein Jäger, der einen Schuss abgab; und die Spezialeinheit Cobra, die mit dem Hubschrauber nach Elbigenalp flog: Das sind die Zutaten für einen nicht gerade alltäglichen Zwischenfall in Elbigenalp, der im Ort wohl heute für einigen Gesprächsstoff und etwas Häme sorgen dürfte.
Gegen 10.30 Uhr rief eine der drei Frauen bei der Polizei an, dass im Bereich einer Wildfütterung ein Schuss gefallen sei. „Die Frauen fühlten sich offensichtlich bedroht“, hieß es seitens der Polizei. Offenbar hätten die Frauen gedacht, es sei auf sie oder zumindest in ihre Richtung geschossen worden. Anschließend sei der Mann fluchend in den Wald gelaufen. Weil für die Beamten ein Gewaltdelikt nicht auszuschließen war, rückten die Männer der Cobra an. Mit dem Hubschrauber des Innenministeriums. Stellten sich auf. Und trafen auf einen verdutzten Jäger, der schwer schockiert feststellte, dass nach ihm gesucht wurde.
Denn der Mann, der die Frauen vorher unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge anscheinend noch gegrüßt haben soll, hatte zuvor ein krankes Rehwild ausgemacht und auf dieses geschossen. „Der Jäger gab an, dass er schon lange nach dem Tier gesucht und dann auf das Wild geschossen hatte“, sagte man bei der Polizei gestern Nachmittag. Doch der Jäger traf das Tier nicht und ging wohl deshalb etwas ungehalten in den Wald, um nachzuschauen – was die drei Frauen wohl ganz offensichtlich falsch interpretierten.
Der Jäger sei auch ganz klar als solcher zu erkennen gewesen, erklärte man bei der Polizei. Gegen 12.10 Uhr konnte der Einsatz dann für die Cobra endgültig abgebrochen werden. Es wurde klar, dass „keine Personen in Gefahr“ waren, hieß es abschließend im Polizeibericht. (mw)


----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2014)

sollte man sich auf der zunge zergehen lassen:
unbeaufsichtigte, nach-lust-&-laune geübte, ungeübte, nüchterne oder alkoholisierte, abgelenkte oder konzentrierte, kurz- oder scharfsichtige privatpersonen, deren "jagdprüfung" beliebig lange zurückliegt dürfen in freier, von jedermann betretbarer (aber nicht mit dem mtb befahrbarer!!!) natur waffen abfeuern, die bis zu FÜNF KILOMETER weit schießen:
http://www.pm-magazin.de/r/gute-frage/wie-weit-fliegt-eine-kugel
gäbe es dieses schöne grundrecht/brauchtum (diesen irrsinn!) nicht schon & ein politiker würde ihn einführen wollen - was wäre wohl die reaktion im lande? den würden medien & öffentlichkeit in der luft zerreissen! aber da der wahnsinn ja "historisch gewachsen" ist (aus jagden zu pferd & mit sauspiess et al)...
übrigens ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass das geschoss nach 5km mit der hand gefangen werden kann...
eigentlich ein wunder, dass nicht mehr passiert!
http://www.abschaffung-der-jagd.de/


----------



## payne (7. Dezember 2014)

*Kater von Jäger getötet, Hund Zähne ausgeschlagen*
*Tiertragödien in OÖ*

07.12.2014, 10:20





​*Schreckliche Tiertragödien erschüttern das Land ob der Enns: Vor den Augen des Frauchens erschoss ein Jäger nahe der Christophorushütte auf dem Feuerkogel einen Kater. Die Hüttenwirtin zeigte den Schützen an. Auch in Mattighofen spielte sich ein Tierdrama ab: Ein Hundehasser schlug einer Border- Collie- Hündin die Zähne aus.*
"Herzlich willkommen am schönsten Berg der Welt!" Mit diesen Worten und einem Foto von Kater "Söcki" grüßt die Homepage der Christophorushütte auf 1.592 Metern Seehöhe seine Internetbesucher. Doch die gutmütige Samtpfote ist tot, starb im Zuge einer unfassbaren Tat.
*"Mann stieg aus und schoss auf meinen Kater"*

"Ich ging mit meinen beiden Katzen spazieren, als ein Jäger mit seinem Auto vorbeifuhr", erzählt Hüttenwirtin Elisabeth H. Das jüngere Tier lief, erschreckt durch den Lärm des Motors, ins Haus, Söcki folgte ihm gemächlich. "Der Mann stieg aus und schoss vor meinen Augen auf meinen Kater", erzählt das entsetzte Frauchen.
Der Todesschütze soll noch gesagt haben, dass er den Kater beim Wildern erwischt habe. Die Frau erstattete sofort Anzeige bei der Polizei und meinte noch: "Der Jagdpächter hat mich dann angerufen und mir eine neue Katze angeboten."
*Hündin Zähne ausgeschlagen*

Auch in Mattighofen kam es zu einer Tiertragödie: Dort wurde die Border- Collie- Hündin "Jerry Lee" von einem Tierquäler schwer verletzt. Dem Vierbeiner wurden mehrere Zähne ausgeschlagen: "Vier Zähne mussten gerissen werden, drei waren schon ausgeschlagen", berichtet das entsetzt Frauerl. Der Tierarzt schließt aus, dass es sich um einen Autounfall gehandelt hat. Es wurde bereits Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei bei der Polizei Mattighofen erstattet.



Schaue Dir einmal so einen Jagdstammtisch in einem beliebigen Wirtshaus an und staune.

So eine Ansammlung von Grössenwahnsinnigen, Grenzdebilen etc. sieht man selten, sie glauben allesamt, Auserwählte vor Gott zu sein, Richter über Leib und Leben des Wildes.

Aber die Waffenhändler hätscheln diese Idis, beflügelt es doch den Jägerstolz, stets die neueste "Krachn" zu haben, mit "Leuchtabsehen" und so, zielgenau auf mindestens 20 Meter, Lupe und Vergrösserungsglas eingebaut, damit die Halbblinden auch noch zumindest einen Treiber oder eine Kuh treffen.
​


----------



## kamikater (7. Dezember 2014)

Einfach unglaublich, was da bei euch abgeht  Dem Typ, der den Kater ohne jeglichen Grund erschossen hat, gehört doch sofort der Jagdschein entzogen!


----------



## steiggeist (8. Dezember 2014)

*Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") berichtete schon einige Male von seinen Radtouren und den damit verbundenen Abenteuern mit Polizei, Grundbesitzern und Politikern. Heute hat er einen Brief bekommen, den er uns nicht vorenthalten will:

Der Peter Kalteis,Bgm.Weinburg/Pielachtel, Ehrenvorsitzender Naturfreunde NÖ, ist nicht nur ein hervorragender Bergsteiger (8000er Mann), sondern auch einer, der Mut hat und sich etwas zu sagen traut. Den folgenden Brief hat er nicht nur mir geschrieben, sondern auch dem Herrn Bundeskanzler, dem Generalsekretär der Naturfreunde und einigen Landtagsabgeordneten seiner eigenen Partei:*

Liebe Freunde!

Ich versuche das möglichst freundlich zu formulieren, aber wie könnte ich das treffender sagen als "*ich habe die Schnauze voll*".
weiter hier...


----------



## payne (8. Dezember 2014)

Guter Brief Danke an den Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (8. Dezember 2014)

ob nicht der rupprechter die -relativ- beste adresse ist? der hat ja schon mit, für seinen background (katholisch, ultraschwoaz & konservativ) mehr als aussergewöhnlichen (& auch aussergewöhnlich menschlichen) wortmeldungen aufhorchen lassen...
unwahrscheinlich aber nicht völlig auszuschließen, dass er der jagerei, wie sie in ö größtenteils betrieben wird & deren hoheirtsanspruch kritisch gegenübersteht!


----------



## steiggeist (8. Dezember 2014)

@tane : http://www.upmove.eu/fuer-presse/presseinformation/legal-biken/997/ siehe offener brief

der brief von peter kalteis spiegelt die SPÖ parteiinterne unzufriedenheit mit der tatsache, das die wegefreiheit nicht als politisch erkannt wird


----------



## tane (8. Dezember 2014)

ja eh, aber die spö (schlafende part...ö...?)...ob von der was zu erwarten ist??? mtber als "kernklientel"?


----------



## steiggeist (8. Dezember 2014)

was wichtig ist: unterstützer für legal biken sammeln, wenn wir auf 100.000+ sind haben wir die power, was zu bewegen.


----------



## Christian66 (9. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> .......schlafende part...ö...?)...ob von der was zu erwarten ist??? mtber als "kernklientel"?



1.) DAS ist also die Bedeutung dieser Abkürzung - hab mich eh schon gewundert wofür das steht, aber ja - das passt!

2.) dann gründ´ma halt die MPÖ (Abkürzung erkläre ich jetzt nicht) - da sind wir dann Kernklientel

3.) Punkt 2 ist nicht mehr notwendig - @steiggeist wirbt eh schon heftig um Mitglieder. Den Namen verstehen die Österreicher wahrscheinlich zwar mehrheitlich nicht (man denke an ehemalige Bundespräsidenten und andere Spitzenpolitiker die so ihre Problemzonen mit Englisch hatten/haben), aber das ist egal. Ich habe SPÖ bisher auch immer falsch buchstabiert (siehe Punkt 1)

4.) in diesem Thread hat sich mittlerweile ein harter Kern aus MTB-lern aus Ost-Ö (Fürst-Erwin-Land und Wien) gebildet, die sich gegenseitig ansudern (mich natürlich mit eingeschlossen!). Gewürzt wird das Ganze dann noch mit den tatsächlich unglaublichen und echt argen Artikeln die @payne beisteuert und die uns in unserer Meinung (oder ist´s ein Glauben?) bestärken - ich wundere mich immer wo er die ganzen Grauslichkeiten her hat. Steiggeist versucht zwischendurch immer wieder mal die Suderanten auf "den rechten Weg" zu bringen. Alles Österreicher halt. Weitermachen.

5.) wenn wir wirklich etwas bewegen wollen geht das nur über den politischen Weg und mit Masse - ich stimme hier Steiggeist voll zu. Ausserdem brauchts noch mehr - publikumswirksame - Auftritte wie zB die Trutpartien. Obwohl - wer ausser den Interessierten auf beiden Seiten hat die denn schon bemerkt? (nicht falsch verstehen - ich find die Super!)

6.) Wann sperren wir zB die Ringstraße für eine gscheite Demo? Die Bauern fahren da auch von Zeit zu Zeit mit ihren Traktoren vor, dass siehst dann auch in den Hauptabendnachrichten.

7.) wie kann man die großen Alpinvereine auf unsere Seite bringen? Die haben schon auch Einfluß weil viele Mitglieder.

8.) Wann bringen wir dem Obmann des Gloggnitzer Gebirgsvereins seinen Radständer (natürlich per Rad) auf die Hütte (sch.. die hat ja zu, also erst im Frühjahr) und wer kommt mit? Ich finde den hat er sich verdient.

9.) ich bin krank und sollte nicht so lange auf sein - schreib nur mehr Blödsinn.


----------



## payne (9. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ja eh, aber die spö (schlafende part...ö...?)...ob von der was zu erwarten ist??? mtber als "kernklientel"?


Ausser viel Lügen nichts 100%dig.


----------



## Christian66 (9. Dezember 2014)

Momentan schaffen die nicht mal das.

Wir sollten an dieser Stelle mal den offenen Brief des Bürgermeisters relativieren:

Ich denke, neben unter Umständen tatsächlich vorhandenem Engagement ist ein weiterer wichtiger Beweggrund für den Bürgermeister Kalteis natürlich auch die Tatsache, dass im nächsten Jahr Wahlen auf Gemeindeebene zu schlagen sind - der gute Mann versucht sich halt möglichst öffentlichkeitswirksam in Szene zu setzen und zu positionieren als einer der offen ist und der auch kein Problem damit hat "gegen die da in Wien" zu revoltieren und Taten einzufordern. Wahlkampf halt.

Vielleicht tue ich ihm ja unrecht, ich kenn ihn ja nicht persönlich und er meint es ja wirklich ernst - wenn das so sein sollte entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon in aller Form bei ihm.

Mir fällt es nur schwer das zu glauben - dafür ist der Brief viel zu "reisserisch" und ohne Inhalt. Positionspapier light.

Ich kenn das Spiel auch etwas, habe 2 volle Perioden damit verbracht bei mir Zuhause im Gemeinderat zu hocken (btw. - verlorene Zeit, es ging selbst in der Gemeinde nie um die Sache - was meine damalige Motivation war - sondern immer nur um Freunderlwirtschaft und Nepotismus, wenn man sich irgendwo persönlich bereichern konnte hat man schnell zugegriffen - völlig öffentlich und skruplellos. Ekelig sowas.)


----------



## steiggeist (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich darf hier feststellen, das die Naturfreunde und die ihnen nahestehenden Politiker schon ganz ordentlich dabei sind, Druck in der Sache aufzubauen!

Mein Eindruck im persönlichen Gespräch mit ihnen ist: die meinen es ernst!
Dass das ganze nicht von heute auf Morgen geht ist klar, aber man sieht schon Strukturen entstehen sehen.

Ich bitte euch, aus den hier gepostetn Momentaufnahmen ein Gesamtbild in eurem Kopf entstehen zu lassen.
Auf www.facebook.com/upmovemtb gibt es fast tagesaktuell Informationen. 
Für's 'Big Picture' bitte auf www.upmove.eu im Magazin-rubrik-legal-biken nachlesen.

Und eine kleine Vorankündigung:
Ende Jän, Anfang Feb werden wir in OÖ/Kremsmünster, W, G und I Treffen veranstalten, bei denen alle, die systematisch an legal biken arbeiten wollen, herzlich eingeladen sind. DETAILS FOLGEN!


----------



## geronet (9. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ihr eine Trutzpartie mit vielen Zuschauern wollt, kombiniert das mit einer Critical Mass in der Stadt bei viel Verkehr. Denn ihr seid der Verkehr und dürft dort fahren. Evtl. mit Plakat quer über die Straße?
Ringstraße für eine gscheite Demo "sperren" ist keine gute Idee, da kommen ziemlich schnell die "blauen" und gefährlich ist es auch, braucht ja nur ein Autofahrer ausrasten.
Und wenn ihr wirklich viele seid bei eurer Aktion auf der Forststraße, wieso dann schieben? Das gäbe bestimmt auch Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (9. Dezember 2014)

http://diepresse.com/home/spectrum/...-Bordell?_vl_backlink=/home/spectrum/index.do

http://www.trend.at/articles/1415/581/374115/die-jagd-trendsportart

aus dem zweiten artikel:

"- Bundesforste 855.000 ha
- MA 49 der Stadt Wien 41.617 ha
- Forstbetrieb Franz Mayr-Melnhof-Saurau, Steiermark 27.369 ha
- Esterházy Betriebe GmbH Eisenstadt, Burgenland 22.582 ha
- Fürstlich Schwarzenberg’sche Familienstiftung, Forstdirektion Murau/Steiermark 18.961 ha
- Forstbetrieb St. Martin, Steiermark Eigentümer: Bayrische Staatsforste AÖE 18.500 ha
- Steiermärkische Landesforste, Forstdirektion Admont 16.415 ha
- Benediktinerstift Admont 16.718 ha
- Habsburg-Lothringisches Gut Persenbeug 12.735 ha
- Forstverwaltung Wasserberg, Steiermark 11.700 ha Eigentümer: Zisterzienserstift Heiligenkreuz
- Forstverwaltung Langau, Niederösterreich Eigent.: The Langau Trust, The Gwendoline Hoquet 10.925 ha
- Waldwirtschaftsgemeinschaft Burgenland 9.500 ha
- Forstverwaltung Donnersbach, Eigentümer: Alwa Güter- und Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH 9.388 ha
- Bistum Gurk Forst- und Gutsdirektion St. Georgen/Längsee 8.508 ha
- Forstverwaltung Hollenburg, Niederösterreich Eigentümer: Alexander Kyrle, Johannes Kyrle 8.450 ha
- Herzoglich Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha’sche Forstverwaltung Greinburg, Oberösterreich 6.494 ha"


----------



## tane (9. Dezember 2014)

@gloggnitzer hütte: am letzten nov-we warma oben - ein radlständer war uns aber doch zu mühsam (& zu war nat. auch) - der ständer is aber nochnicht vom tapet!
Trutzpartien sind imho ein guter weg, irgendwie sollte man da journalisten dazu einladen. knofelebenhütte über mariensteig/eng wär doch was! dazu laden wir die herren ober/senat/ratlos/räte dazu ein! achtung: letzter tag sylvester, jetzt nur merh wochenends offen!


----------



## Christian66 (9. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Ich darf hier feststellen, das die Naturfreunde und die ihnen nahestehenden Politiker schon ganz ordentlich dabei sind, Druck in der Sache aufzubauen!
> 
> Mein Eindruck im persönlichen Gespräch mit ihnen ist: die meinen es ernst!
> Dass das ganze nicht von heute auf Morgen geht ist klar, aber man sieht schon Strukturen entstehen sehen.



Das sind sehr gute Nachrichten!

Verzeih meine Unkenntnis der Themen der Naturfreunde (habe mit Vereinen gleich welcher Art normalerweise nix am Hut) und dass ich mir im Lauf der Jahre ein gewisses und gesundes "Grundmißtrauen" gegen alle Politiker zugelegt habe.

Wie steht eigentlich der AV zu dem Thema?



geronet schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine Trutzpartie mit vielen Zuschauern wollt, kombiniert das mit einer Critical Mass in der Stadt bei viel Verkehr. Denn ihr seid der Verkehr und dürft dort fahren. Evtl. mit Plakat quer über die Straße?
> Ringstraße für eine gscheite Demo "sperren" ist keine gute Idee, da kommen ziemlich schnell die "blauen" und gefährlich ist es auch, braucht ja nur ein Autofahrer ausrasten.
> Und wenn ihr wirklich viele seid bei eurer Aktion auf der Forststraße, wieso dann schieben? Das gäbe bestimmt auch Aufmerksamkeit.



Ja, so hab ich das auch gemeint.

Fahren wir halt mal im Rahmen einer ordentlich angemeldeten Veranstaltung zum Bundeskanzleramt oder vors Parlament.

A bisserl behindern müssen wir den Alltagstrott aber schon - ist sonst so wie zB ein Streik den niemand merkt - zahnlos.

Muss doch möglich sein über soziale Netzwerke kurzfristig jede Menge Leute zum Mitmachen zu bewegen (das schreibt einer der KEIN Facebook Account hat ..)




zweiheimischer schrieb:


> http://diepresse.com/home/spectrum/...-Bordell?_vl_backlink=/home/spectrum/index.do
> 
> http://www.trend.at/articles/1415/581/374115/die-jagd-trendsportart
> 
> ...



das ist bei mir beim lesen der zwei sehr interessanten Artikel hängengeblieben:

- "Trendsportart" (!!!)

- stillschweigende Änderung der Forstgesetze zur Ermöglichung von "eingefriedeten Eigenjagdten"

- 475.000.000 Euro Umsatz wird mit der Jagd gemacht.

Was müss ma noch wissen um zu verstehen?


----------



## Christian66 (9. Dezember 2014)

Sorry, hab ich vorher vergessen:



steiggeist schrieb:


> Ende Jän, Anfang Feb werden wir in OÖ/Kremsmünster, W, G und I Treffen veranstalten, bei denen alle, die systematisch an legal biken arbeiten wollen, herzlich eingeladen sind. DETAILS FOLGEN!



Was meinst du mit "W, G und I Treffen"?


----------



## zweiheimischer (9. Dezember 2014)

wien, graz und innsbruck, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Christian66 (9. Dezember 2014)

peinlich, peinlich..... na ja, noch kann ich´s aufs Fieber schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (9. Dezember 2014)

hast etwa glaubt, der willi, der gustl und die irmi treffen sich in kremsmünster auf a bier? 

gute besserung!


----------



## payne (9. Dezember 2014)

Oststeiermark: Jäger bei Treibjagd verletzt

07.12.2014 um 12:27 Uhr | Kleine Zeitung

Ein 20-Jähriger ist am Samstag von einem Querschläger getroffen und im Gesicht verletzt worden. Der junge Mann war gemeinsam mit zehn anderen Waidmännern bei einer Treibjagd, als ihn offenbar eine Schrotkugel erwischte. Er musste mit der Rettung in das LKH Graz gebracht werden.

Bild: Barbara Gindl

Die insgesamt elf Jäger waren gegen 15.30 Uhr bei der Jagd im Bereich einer Obstanlage in Wollsdorf im Gemeindegebiet von Unterfladnitz (Bezirk Weiz). Plötzlich traf es den 20-Jährigen aus dem Bezirk Weiz im Gesicht. Er wurde laut Landespolizeidirektion Steiermark unbestimmten Grades verletzt. Nun suchen die Ermittler nach dem Schützen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (10. Dezember 2014)

das da schlägt dem fass den boden aus:






erfüllt die tatbestände:

§§ 105 (nötigung), 107 (gefährliche drohung), 125 (sachbeschädigung, allerdings nur versuch), evtl 314 (amtsanmaßung, ist eine frage der örtlichkeit, zuständigkeit und daher eine frage, ob überhaupt die zuständigkeit gegeben war - aufsichtsjäger ist nicht immer forstaufsichtsorgan mit den entsprechenden befugnissen). zusätzlich fallen noch diverse verwaltungsübertretungen an sowie aufgrund des verhaltens jgdrechtliche konsequenzen.

ich hätte den herrn angezeigt.


----------



## steiggeist (10. Dezember 2014)

*Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") berichtete schon einige Male von seinen Radtouren und den damit verbundenen Abenteuern mit Polizei, Grundbesitzern und Politikern. Er wollte uns vor Weihnachten noch einen versöhnlichen Kommentar ins Magazin schreiben, leider ist der Muckenkogel gekommnen:
*
Ich bin in Wilhelmsburg zu Hause, rund 15 Kilometer vom „Brennpunkt“ Muckenkogel entfernt. Und ich erzähle euch nun etwas über diesen Berg: Der Muckenkogel mit der Hinteralm ist der erste richtige Berg vor der 50.000 Einwohner zählenden Stadt St. Pölten. Auf seinen Gipfel führt ein Sessellift, der sich grad so am Leben erhalten kann – vielleicht auch nur deswegen, weil der Abbau des Liftes zu teuer kommt.
weiter hier...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> das da schlägt dem fass den boden aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Privates Video


----------



## zweiheimischer (10. Dezember 2014)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Privates Video



aber auch erst seit heute abend. is net von mir. keine ahnung, was ist.

wahrscheinlich hat der jaga nochmal das messer angesetzt. einmal hat er ja schon.


----------



## tane (11. Dezember 2014)

...eigentlich eh klar dassma davon ausgehen muss, dass leut die als hobby tiere mit hochleistungsgewehren, zielfernrohr etc. aus dem sicheren hochstand & tw nur 50m entfernung (xehn am wochenende: hochstand zu angelegter suhle ~50m) "erlegen" die crem-de-la-creme der menschlichen speuies sind!


----------



## Christian66 (11. Dezember 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> aber auch erst seit heute abend. is net von mir. keine ahnung, was ist.
> 
> wahrscheinlich hat der jaga nochmal das messer angesetzt. einmal hat er ja schon.



eigentlich egal ob´s noch da ist oder nicht.

hab es gesehen und sowohl das Video als als auch das jetzt "Privatvideo" (über dessen Hintergründe wir nur spekulieren können) passen sehr gut in mein Weltbild.


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Dezember 2014)

video is wieder da, aber verpixelt:


----------



## Christian66 (14. Dezember 2014)

Zur Info.

Im Nachgang an die Veranstaltung in Reichenau tut sich anscheinend zumindest lokal a bisserl was.

http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...ax-und-Schneeberggebiet&p=2571219#post2571219


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2014)

Jäger wollte Hund erschießen - von Zeugin gerettet

Wieder geriet ein Jäger in das Visier behördlicher Ermittlungen: Der Waidmann soll im oberösterreichischen Bezirk Vöcklabruck einen Husky angeschossen und mit einer Schrotladung schwer verletzt haben. Als er nochmals auf den Hund feuern wollte, rettete eine Nachbarin den Vierbeiner.


Der Österreichische Tierschutzverein erstattete Anzeige, weil der Verdacht bestehe, dass der Jäger bei seinem Schuss auf den Husky auch Leben und Sicherheit von Menschen gefährdet haben könnte und gegen das Jagdgesetz verstoßen habe.

Jäger von Husky gebissen

Was war passiert? Der Husky büxte von daheim aus und soll dann mit dem Dackel des Jägers vor dessen Wohnhaus gerangelt haben. Der Waidmann trat dazwischen und wurde vom Husky gebissen. Da schnappte der Jäger sein Gewehr und verpasste dem Vierbeiner eine Schrotladung. Der schwer verletzte Hund lief davon, blieb an einer Brücke liegen.

Autolenkerin brachte Hund in Tierklinik

Der Jäger lief dem Husky nach und wollte ihn töten - da kam aber eine Autolenkerin daher: Sie wollte den Todesschuss verhindern, packte den verletzten Hund und brachte ihn in eine Tierklinik, wo er gerettet wurde.


----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2014)

Meinen Dank an diese Frau der Geisteskranke gehört aus dem Verkehr gezogen hat selber einen Hund und weiß nicht das man nicht hingreifen soll wenn zwei Hunde Kämpfen ein Fußtritt wäre genug gewesen und so ein Neandertaler besitzt einen Jagt Schein nicht zu glauben.Was kommt als nächstes vieleicht erschießt er einen MTB Fahrer der im über den Fuß fährt


----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Dezember 2014)

naja. da bin ich völlig konträrer meinung.
hab selber zwei hunde.
ausbüxen gibts net. punkt. dann muss man als halter eben mit den konsequenzen rechnen, wie zb auto, jaga,...
und ich hab auch leider ein klein wenig verständnis dafür, dass hunde beim unkontrollierten im-walde-stöbern durch eine bleivergiftung vorzeitig ableben. ich hab einmal drei schafe gsehen, die ein husky vernascht hat. der anblick war unschön. die schafe waren in einem kleinen gatter, der husky hatte sicher seinen spass. die schafe weniger. 3 von 3 hin.
natürlich ist das situationsabhängig. bloss weil ein hunderl frei daherkoffert, brauchts keine bleiinjektion abbekommen. nicht jeder jäger handhabt das so, leider.

dann husky gegen dackel. ist etwa 10:1. auf eigenem grund dazu. dann beisst der krüppel auch noch.
vor allem huskys werden zu 99,9% von den falschen personen und zum gleichen prozentsatz falsch gehalten und erzogen. ein husky ist kein hündchen, sondern ein beinahe-wildtier.

wenn irgendsoein köter daherkommt und sich in meinen kleineren hund verbeisst, garantier ich auch für nix.
also ich hätt dem husky sicher einen spitz in die flanke gegeben, dass die rippen knirschen.

das ist natur. will kämpfen. kann sterben.
klingt brutal, ist aber so.

nix für ungut, aber im grunde hatte der jäger hier recht. nur hätten prosaischere mittel als die puffen gereicht. aber ein jaga kann halt nit anders.

natürlich bin ich weiterhin der meinung, dass die trophäenjagd abgschafft gehört.


----------



## tane (15. Dezember 2014)

"...natürlich bin ich weiterhin der meinung, dass die trophäenjagd abgschafft gehört...."
...& private hundehaltung übrigens auch!


----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Dezember 2014)

ich halte meine hunde eh nicht. die können von alleine stehen.


----------



## Christian66 (15. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...& private hundehaltung übrigens auch!


 
Häh ??

(Und ich hab aktuell gar keinen Hund)


----------



## tane (15. Dezember 2014)

...alles vollgeschi55en: trails, wiesen, parks, gehsteige
endloslange leinen auf den radwegen
bellen zu allen tages- & nachtzeiten im wohnhaus
tausende hundebisse/jahr (in d sicher zehntausende!)
 - need I continue?
jeder kann vieh haben wie er will - aber warum soll er mir damit aufn nerv gehen dürfen?
(& v d verantwortung für d umwelt bei der haltung v carnivoren reden wir noch gar nicht...)


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Dezember 2014)

... gut, dass Radfahren im Wald schon verboten ist, sonst würde hier auch noch jemand danach rufen.

Respekt, Toleranz und Anerkennung sind keine Einbahnstraße.


----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...alles vollgeschi55en: trails, wiesen, parks, gehsteige
> endloslange leinen auf den radwegen
> bellen zu allen tages- & nachtzeiten im wohnhaus
> tausende hundebisse/jahr (in d sicher zehntausende!)
> ...





tane schrieb:


> ...alles vollgeschi55en: trails, wiesen, parks, gehsteige
> endloslange leinen auf den radwegen
> bellen zu allen tages- & nachtzeiten im wohnhaus
> tausende hundebisse/jahr (in d sicher zehntausende!)
> ...



Und da sind wir wieder bei der Intoleranz von denen die Toleranz erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...alles vollgeschi55en: trails, wiesen, parks, gehsteige leider - räumt halt nicht jeder weg, zipft auch mich maßlos an
> endloslange leinen auf den radwegen niederscheiben, meist hängt eh nur ein zwergrattler am anderen ende ;-)
> bellen zu allen tages- & nachtzeiten im wohnhaus wie oben gesagt, das problem ist immer der halter
> tausende hundebisse/jahr (in d sicher zehntausende!) detto
> ...



in rot.


----------



## tane (15. Dezember 2014)

...dass das problem nicht am hunde-ende der leine is is mir schon klar.
& was es mit "toleranz" zu tun hat, dass ich im finstern-durch-den-haufen-fahrend, nachts-v-gebell-geweckt-werdend oder am radweg mich-fast-in-der-leine-verheddernd, vor-losgerissenen-dobermännern-davonsprintend für ein hundehalteverbot bin weiss ich net


----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Dezember 2014)

naja. mit dieser argumentation könnte/müsste man verbieten, den faden (übertrieben) weiterspinnend:

- religionen
- autofahren
- atmen
- schnaxxeln
- letztendlich die existenz jedes anderen

verbote sind, wie wir ja selber beim thema an sich uns wohl einig sind, der falsche weg, wiewohl es immer auf beiden seiten jeglicher meinungsmedaille vollkoffer geben wird, die den ruf nach verboten provozieren/grundlos verbote wollen/veranlassen.

und über den sinn/unsinn urbaner hundehaltung/haft in wohnblöcken von 40-stunden-berufstätigen dinks mag ich mich nicht wirklich auslassen.


----------



## tane (15. Dezember 2014)

"- religionen" - eh, eh!!!


----------



## steiggeist (16. Dezember 2014)

Wildkameras - ausschließlich zum Zweck der Wildbeobachtung !

Es fragt sich nun, um welches jagdbare Wild es sich hierbei handelt.

Wo? Muckenkogel
Wer? Gürtler

Bei der Datenkommision wurden zumindest einige Wildkameras gemeldet, dies aber mit obigen Zusatz.
Das die Bilder dann auch als Beweismaterial bei Verwaltungsanzeige und Exekution verwendet worden sind ist eine andere Sache.

Folgende Fragen stellen sich hiermit schon sehr eindringlich:
Warum muss es Wildkameras überhaupt geben?
Welches Wild treibt sich vorzugsweise auf Forststrassen herum?
Warum müssen wir uns das gefallen lassen?
Warum schaut das Stift Lilienfeld nicht nur zu, sondern zeigt über eigene Forstbeauftragte Mountainbiker ebenfalls an?

Für alle die immer noch meinen, man kann sich alles auf lokaler Ebene ausmachen.
Denkt mal drüber nach. Dr. Gürtler ist nicht der einzige der alle Möglichkeiten ausnutzt um gegen erholungssuchende Mountainbiker vorzugehen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. Dezember 2014)

hat eh katzenaugen am radl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bei der letzten ähnlich bikestrategisch positionierten wildkamera, die ich gesehen habe, überkam mich so ein spontanes, unaufschiebbares gefühl zwanghafter darmentleerung. aber ich war zu fuss unterwegs und daher total legal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde mir nächstes mal so eine Kamera aus dem Wald mitnehmen


----------



## Christian66 (16. Dezember 2014)

lokal geht gar nix wenn´st keine vernünftigen Partner hast.

In meiner Gegend gibt es 2 Großgrundbesitzer und die wollen Ruhe haben. Die brauchen keinen Tourismus, keine Schwammerlsucher, keine Wanderer (da werden sogar die Markierungen von uralten Wanderwegen mit grauer Farbe übersprüht), keine Hütte, keine Lifte und auch sonst niemand ausser einem Abnehmer für Ihre forstliche Produktion. Und dann natürlich noch die Jagd.

Alles andere interessiert die nicht. Und die diktieren allen anderen Grundbesitzern (also den kleinen Bauern) wofür die zu stehen haben - sind ja auch abhängig. Wobei den kleinen Bauern ist´s meist (nicht immer) eh wurscht - solange der Bub des Hauses mit der MX-Maschine durch den Wald donnert, darfst da auch mit dem Radl fahren, die grüßen meist auch freundlich.


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. Dezember 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Ich werde mir nächstes mal so eine Kamera aus dem Wald mitnehmen



der hofer hat auch welche.
brauchst net fladern.


----------



## DerMonsieur (16. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


>


Ich möchte die Authentizität des Fotos bezweifeln ...

Wer radelt am 3. Oktober 2014 bei 008 Grad Außentemperatur mit nacktem Oberkörper und nur mit Lycrahose und Rucksack bekleidet?

Da stimmt was nicht ...


----------



## bern (16. Dezember 2014)

früher hätt ma sich wenigstens noch gegenseitig die schädl eingschlagen - heutzutage ists kampf gopro gegen wildkamera


----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2014)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> der hofer hat auch welche.
> brauchst net fladern.



Wollte sie nur ausleihen und die SD Karte mit Biene Maja Fotos bestücken und danach wieder Aufhängen


----------



## bern (16. Dezember 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Authentizität des Fotos bezweifeln ...
> 
> Wer radelt am 3. Oktober 2014 bei 008 Grad Außentemperatur mit nacktem Oberkörper und nur mit Lycrahose und Rucksack bekleidet?
> 
> Da stimmt was nicht ...



das wird der niederösterreichische cousin vom @zweiheimischer sein


----------



## steiggeist (16. Dezember 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Authentizität des Fotos bezweifeln ...
> 
> Wer radelt am 3. Oktober 2014 bei 008 Grad Außentemperatur mit nacktem Oberkörper und nur mit Lycrahose und Rucksack bekleidet?
> 
> Da stimmt was nicht ...





bern schrieb:


> das wird der niederösterreichische cousin vom @zweiheimischer sein



leider ist das foto authentisch.
es wurde auch von der BH als beweismittel zugelassen


----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Gesetze gelten nur für normal sterbliche für die oberen 10.000 gelten ihre eigenen das kommt von 60 Jahren Rot Schwarz Wählen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. Dezember 2014)

da fällt mir der georg danzer ein:






und, especially for the master of muckenkogel himself vom selben interpreten :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (16. Dezember 2014)

mastdarm of mucken...
(ich war 19 jahr aus ö weg, wie ich zruckkomm war alles, was ich beim wegfoan schei55e fand ned besser. jetzt bin ich wieder 15 jahre da & draufgekommen, dass noch gar-net-so-wenige schai555sachen dazukommen sind)


----------



## DerMonsieur (16. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> leider ist das foto authentisch.
> es wurde auch von der BH als beweismittel zugelassen


Von der Bezirkshauptmannschaft? Die haben rechtlich gesehen nix als Beweismittel zuzulassen oder gar abzulehnen. Diese Kompetenz beginnt erst im "heiteren" Bezirksgericht.

Das Foto beweist gar nichts. Weder die Identität des Bikers (da Gesicht nicht von vorne sichtbar ist), noch den Ort der Aufnahme (kann jede beliebige Forstautobahn gewesen sein), noch dass das Foto zum angegebenen Datum und Uhrzeit zur angegebenen Außentemperatur aufgenommen wurde (OK, am 3. Okt. 2014 hatten wir in Österreich tatsächlich noch spätsommerliches Wetter mit bis zu 20 Grad).


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Wollte sie nur ausleihen und die SD Karte mit Biene Maja Fotos bestücken und danach wieder Aufhängen


oft wird die eine Kamera mit eine 2. versteckten überwacht. - nur so als Info


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Dezember 2014)

https://www.google.de/search?q=wild...VE2RVKr6MIKm8wfnsIHwBA&safe=active&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## payne (17. Dezember 2014)

franzam schrieb:


> oft wird die eine Kamera mit eine 2. versteckten überwacht. - nur so als Info


Das macht nichts kein Problem


----------



## steiggeist (17. Dezember 2014)

Seit 30 Jahren wird in Österreich illegal Mountainbike gefahren. Sämtliche Versuche, diese naturverträgliche und umweltschonende Sportart zu entkriminalisieren scheiterten. 
weiter hier


----------



## steiggeist (17. Dezember 2014)

Zwischenbilanz wurde upgedatet


----------



## steiggeist (18. Dezember 2014)

Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") hat sich einen Aphorismus von Wilhelm Hauff als Titel für seine Bestandsaufnahme zum Jahreswechsel gewählt:

*„Gestern noch auf stolzen Rossen, 
heute durch die Brust geschossen“
*
Das ist nicht nur ein Reim aus „Reiters Morgengesang“ , sondern auch des Bikers Angst, wenn er erlebt, wie sich in den letzten Wochen der Konflikt zwischen Großgrundbesitz und Jagd einerseits und den Mountainbikern auf der anderen Seite zugespitzt hat weiter hier...


----------



## steiggeist (19. Dezember 2014)

*Naturfreunde engagieren sich für Mountainbiker:
Karin Scheele fordert offene Forststraßen*




Peter Kalteis, Bürgermeister und Mountainbiker und Herbert Thumpser, Bürgermeister in Traisen am
Fuße des heiß umkämpften Muckenkogels übergeben an LAbg. Karin Scheele (Naturfreundeobfrau
Niederösterreich) ein Mountainbike für den Schreibtisch und eine Radtasche, in der alle Argumente
für eine Öffnung der Forststraßen gesammelt sind. Foto: Naturfreunde 

[*18. Dezember 2014, St. Pölten:*] "Für uns ist die Öffnung der Forststraßen zur Ausübung des Mountainbikens ein Gebot der Stunde. Damit in Zukunft keine Mountainbiker mehr wegen der Ausübung ihres Hobbys vor Gericht stehen müssen“, so Landesvorsitzende der Naturfreunde NÖ Mag. Karin Scheele (Presseinformation der Naturfreunde NÖ)
hier bitte weiterlesen...

_*Kommentar upmove*:
So sehr wie wir uns über diese Worte der niederösterreichischen Naturfreunde-Chefin freuen, so klar machen diese, in welch düsterem Land für Mountainbiker wir leben: Es ist zum Haare raufen, daß man überhaupt über Radfahren auf Fortstraßen diskutieren muß!

Da Weihnachten vor der Türe steht, wollen wir uns jetzt einmal hauptsächlich über die Unterstützung der couragierten niederösterreichischen Naturfreunde freuen. Gleichzeitig halten wir aber doch fest, dass Mountainbiken natürlich auch auf Wanderwegen stattfindet und auf diesen ebenfalls legalisiert werden muß. 

Wie dies ohne Probleme funktionieren kann, zeigt uns die perfekt organisierte Schweiz._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (19. Dezember 2014)

Nur so weil bald Weihnachten ist:

Kann mir bitte mal irgendein gescheiter Mensch erklären warum manche Dinge in den uns umgebenden Ländern funktionieren und bei uns nicht? Was ist dort so maßgeblich anders als bei uns?

 Ich bin dazu wahrscheinlich zu blöd, kann man halt nix machen - jedenfalls hab ich nix rausgefunden obwohl ich echt mich bemüht habe:


Sind die Wanderer in D oder IT anders? Meiner Erfahrung nach nicht - die sind überall freundlich wenn man sie freundlich grüßt und nicht auf dem letzten Reifenstoppel daran vorbeidonnert.
 

Fahren wir alle nur "Radikaldownhill" und mit Vorliebe *über* kleine Kinder, Wanderer und deren Haustiere? Nein, wir sind auch nicht anders alls die Biker aus dem umgebenden Ausland und versuchen bei unserer Sportausübung keine anderen zu stören / zu gefährden. Idioten gab / gibt es immer. Auf beiden Seiten.
 

Passieren woanders so viele Flurschäden, dass die Waldbesitzer und letzlich auch die Jäger so schwer daran zu tragen haben? Nicht dass ich wüßte - wenn es wer besser weiß ==> her mit den Fakten.
 

Sind die Fahrer der Forstfahrzeuge andere, bessere? Meiner Erfahrung nach nicht - wenn du fahren lernen willst dann geh zu den Fahrern der Holztransporte. Die sind auch freundlich.
 

Kann man mit MTB-lern viel Geld im Tourismus verdienen? Ja. Aber nicht in AT - dazu sind wir zu blöd bzw. lassen uns von einer Minderheit diktieren, obwohl unser Land dafür wie geschaffen wäre. Im Vergleich zum Wintersport wäre das supersanfter und naturschonender Tourismus der obendrein nur ein Mindestmaß an Investitionen brauchen würde, da die Infrastruktur in den Wäldern ja bereits vorhanden ist und zu einem guten Teil sogar von der öffentlichen Hand bezahlt worden ist. In diversen anderen europäischen Ländern klappt das hervorragend, die MTB-Szene ist dort ein wesentlichens Standbein der Tourismusindustie.
 

Zerstören die österreichischen Biker die Forstwege mehr als zB ihre deutschen "Kollegen"? Nein machen sie nicht. Sagt sogar Hr. DI Januskovicts (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben, Chef MA49 in Wien, gehört in Reichenau). Wege werden zerstört durch schweres Gerät wie Bagger, Harvester, Logger und anderes für die Bewirtschaftung der Wälder notwendige Gerät - nicht durch Biker und Wanderer.
 

Sind die Wege bei uns anders als zB in D? Ja sind sie - in der Regel besser ausgebaut und viel weniger steil (so ab 11 - 12% gibt´s bei uns keine Förderungen mehr, in D habe ich immer viele Wege mit 15% und mehr gesehen) - also auch keine Argument.
 

Ist die Haftung in den anderen Ländern so gravierend geringer für die Waldbesitzer? Nein, ist sie nicht - in D eher deutlich strenger, klappt trotzdem hervorragend. Wie wir in Reichenau hören durften, sind in D trotzdem keine Fälle bekannt, wo ein Waldbesitzer deswegen in die Pflicht genommen worden ist.
 

Gibt es in den anderen Ländern so derartig anderes Wild (zB. "Bikerrehe"), dass "Bikergene" hat und sich deshalb nicht von uns stören lässt (für besondere Schutzgebiete bin ich auch gerne zu haben wenn sie denn sauber begründet sind). Meines Wissens nach nicht.
 

Betreibt man in den anderen Ländern keine Forstwirtschaft und keine Jagd? Gibt´s genau so und funktioniert. Verrückte gibt es immer wieder auf BEIDEN Seiten (also auch bei den Bikern) - is völlig normal und menschlich.
 

Müssen die armen Waldbesitzer in den anderen Ländern Hunger leiden und um milde Gaben betteln? Glaube nicht.
 
Das ein Wald kein Garten ist können wir als gegeben ansehen, da gibt es auch jetzt schon viele Beschränkungen - d.h. der Waldbesitzer kann da ohnehin nicht schalten und walten wie er will.

*Was wollen die also von uns???*

Klärt mich bitte auf (also jetzt nur zum Biken im Wald, das Andere hab ich schon vor ein paar Jahren kapiert) ich bin wie eingangs erwähnt zu blöd das zu verstehen.


----------



## TTT (19. Dezember 2014)

Ganz einfach: Die Argumente sind gar nicht ehrlich gemeint! Es geht nur darum, die eigenen Interessen durch zu setzen! Je nach dem, wie stark diese Interessen vertreten werden, bzw. wie hörig die zuständigen Politiker sind, bzw. wie sehr sie selber ein persönliches Interesse daran haben, umso schlechter wird der Wähler und gemeine Bürger vertreten.
In der Regel schaffen solche Politiker es sogar wiedergewählt zu werden, machen also alles richtig


----------



## steiggeist (19. Dezember 2014)

Der wesentliche Unterschied zum Ausland ist: 
in Österreich gibt es riesigen alten, 'adligen' Waldbesitz, der schon das Forstgesetz von 1975 als Enteignung sieht.
Die aktuelle Regierung sieht kenne Notwendigkeit, etwas für Radfahrer zu tun.
Diese Notwendigkeit muss anscheinend geschaffen werden. Also wissen wir was zu tun ist.


----------



## payne (19. Dezember 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die Argumente sind gar nicht ehrlich gemeint! Es geht nur darum, die eigenen Interessen durch zu setzen! Je nach dem, wie stark diese Interessen vertreten werden, bzw. wie hörig die zuständigen Politiker sind, bzw. wie sehr sie selber ein persönliches Interesse daran haben, umso schlechter wird der Wähler und gemeine Bürger vertreten.
> In der Regel schaffen solche Politiker es sogar wiedergewählt zu werden, machen also alles richtig


Das problem ist 70 Jahre Rot Schwarze Poltik dieses System ist pervertiert der Filz sitzt tief


----------



## steiggeist (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## DerMonsieur (19. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (20. Dezember 2014)

Ex-Bürgermeister

18.12.2014

Politiker (62) schoss sich den Zeh weg

Bei einem Jagdunfall soll Altbürgermeister Heinz Köppl einen Zeh verloren haben.

Die Gerüchteküche brodelt derzeit rund um den Traunsee in Oberösterreich: Der bekannteste Lokalpolitiker und Ex-Bürgermeister von Gmunden, Heinz Köppl (62), soll sich bei einer Wildschweinjagd in Tschechien verletzt haben. Der ÖVP-Politiker habe sich selbst in den Fuß geschossen.

Köppl trat vor einem Monat als langjähriger Bürgermeister zurück. Seither kann er ausgiebig seiner Jagdleidenschaft frönen. So auch am vergangenen Wochenende: Der 62-Jährige war mit Freunden zur Wildschweinjagd im tschechischen Budweis. Dabei soll es zu dem Unglück gekommen sein. Köppl sei gestolpert und gestürzt. Dabei habe sich aus seinem Gewehr unbeabsichtigt ein Schuss gelöst. Die Kugel sei in seinen Vorfuß eingedrungen und habe zwei Zehen am rechten Fuß verletzt. Eine Zehe soll inzwischen amputiert worden sein.

Das ehemalige Stadtoberhaupt wurde mit der Ambulanz bereits nach Oberösterreich ins Landeskrankenhaus Gmunden gebracht und befinde sich auf dem Weg der Besserung.


----------



## payne (20. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


>



Das ist wieder so Typisch Kirche Gott sei Dank bin ich seit langer Zeit aus der Kirche ausgetreten um zu Glauben braucht man keine Kirche,Kirche und Politik es geht bei beiden nur um eines Geld.


----------



## steiggeist (21. Dezember 2014)

Ende Jänner/Anfang Februar veranstalten wir vier Treffen in Kremsmünster, Graz, Wien und Innsbruck.
Thema: wie geht es mit 'legal biken - auch in Österreich' durch das Jahr 2015?

Interessant?

Hier gibt es mehr Infos und die Möglichkeit Euch anzumelden:
http://www.upmove.eu/ausschreibung-...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e713.html

Wir freuen uns, Euch bei dieser Gelegenheit zu sehen!


----------



## payne (21. Dezember 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> .


????????????


----------



## martin2608 (21. Dezember 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so Typisch Kirche Gott sei Dank bin ich seit langer Zeit aus der Kirche ausgetreten um zu Glauben braucht man keine Kirche,Kirche und Politik es geht bei beiden nur um eines Geld.



aus meiner Sicht sollten wir MTBiker objektiv bleiben und schauen, dass wir nicht selber vorverurteilen - wie wir es ja vielen Jägern und Förstern vorwerfen.

@payne: habe dem Prior von Lilienfeld eine - zugegeben recht kritische - E-Mail geschrieben und eine Antwort bekommen, die mich überrascht hat. Würdest du seine Antwort kennen, hättest du obige Zeilen vermutlich nicht geschrieben. Ich werde sie aber nicht hier veröffentlichen, da ich glaube, Dr. G. sollte das besser nicht lesen.


----------



## payne (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde denen auch einen Brief schreiben in Lilienfeld mal sehen.


----------



## DerMonsieur (21. Dezember 2014)

payne schrieb:


> ????????????


Sorry, hatte einen Blödsinn geschrieben und das wieder löschen wollen.


----------



## steiggeist (21. Dezember 2014)

martin2608 schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht sollten wir MTBiker objektiv bleiben und schauen, dass wir nicht selber vorverurteilen - wie wir es ja vielen Jägern und Förstern vorwerfen.
> 
> @payne: habe dem Prior von Lilienfeld eine - zugegeben recht kritische - E-Mail geschrieben und eine Antwort bekommen, die mich überrascht hat. Würdest du seine Antwort kennen, hättest du obige Zeilen vermutlich nicht geschrieben. Ich werde sie aber nicht hier veröffentlichen, da ich glaube, Dr. G. sollte das besser nicht lesen.



also ich sehe hier nur wieder das bekannte Muster: hinten herum so reden, vorne ganz anders. und ändern tut sich nix.


----------



## DerMonsieur (21. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> also ich sehe hier nur wieder das bekannte Muster: hinten herum so reden, vorne ganz anders. und ändern tut sich nix.


Vielleicht müssen sich das Stift und der Prior selbst davor hüten, sich rechtlichen Ärger mit Herrn Dr. G. einzuhandeln.

Vielleicht auch lesenswert: http://www.jagd-noe.at/RundumdieJag...H252ter-des-Grals-der-Jagd-und-Fischerei.aspx


----------



## steiggeist (21. Dezember 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Vielleicht müssen sich das Stift und der Prior selbst davor hüten, sich rechtlichen Ärger mit Herrn Dr. G. einzuhandeln.



mein Mitleid mit dem Stift hält sich in grenzen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (21. Dezember 2014)

bitte bezüglich Doppelmoral hier nachlesen:
_"....dass wieder einmal ein ILLEGALER (anders geht’s in Österreich ja kaum) Mountainbiker auf einer Forststrasse unterwegs war und der *Oberförster vom Stift Lilienfeld* die Polizei alarmierte. Diese machte sich in weiterer Folge gleich von zwei Posten aus, also mit zwei Einsatzwägen, auf den Weg um den Übeltäter habhaft zu werden. Aber lest selbst den offenen Brief von Helmut Friesenbichler."
http://www.upmove.eu/mountainbiker-...he/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e701.html_


----------



## payne (21. Dezember 2014)

Was für ein Neandertaler der gute Gürtler hier mit anhang zu sehen







Die Zeit scheint still zu stehen für den Alten Gürtler.


----------



## payne (21. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch was der Gürtler ist einfach nur Krank.


*Eine Lanze für die Bogenjagd*

Das Schreiben von *Dr. Gürtler* gibt sogar geübten Rechtsexperten interessante Denkanstöße. *Dr. Rudolf Gürtler* ist Rechtsanwalt und gerichtlich beeideter Sachverständiger für Jagdwesen und tritt in seinem Schreiben offen für die Jagd mit dem Bogen ein. *Hier das Schriftstück in voller Länge, wie es auch an Jagdmagazine und Jagdverbände gesendet wurde: *Eine Lanze für die Bogenjagd.pdf [20 KB] Dem aufmerksamen Leser wird nicht entgangen sein, dass es eigentlich nur kleiner Korrekturen in den Landesgesetzen bedürfe, um Jägern die Bogenjagd zu ermöglichen, vielleicht denkt auch so mancher andere einflussreiche Weidmann wie Dr. Gürtler und hilft uns auch einen Schritt damit weiter. Reaktionen zu dem Schreiben von Dr. Gürtler am besten per Email an die BFA senden.


----------



## steiggeist (21. Dezember 2014)

*"Im finsteren Tal"*
Helmut Friessenbichler (aka "Frie") macht sich zur Wintersonnenwende auf die Suche nach einem Lichtblick für uns Mountainbiker in Österreich.





Das letzte Licht am 21.12.2014: es kann nur heller werden!

Wir Österreicher leben in einem düsteren Mountainbiker-Land, hier weiter lesen....


----------



## Christian66 (22. Dezember 2014)

martin2608 schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht sollten wir MTBiker objektiv bleiben und schauen, dass wir nicht selber vorverurteilen - wie wir es ja vielen Jägern und Förstern vorwerfen.
> 
> @payne: habe dem Prior von Lilienfeld eine - zugegeben recht kritische - E-Mail geschrieben und eine Antwort bekommen, die mich überrascht hat. Würdest du seine Antwort kennen, hättest du obige Zeilen vermutlich nicht geschrieben. Ich werde sie aber nicht hier veröffentlichen, da ich glaube, Dr. G. sollte das besser nicht lesen.



Wenn der Prior es ernst meint sollte er auch öffentlich zu seiner Meinung stehen und zb auch dem Simon helfen.

Tut er aber nicht.

Entweder zu feige, gelogen oder Doppelmoral.

Kann ich alles nicht brauchen.

Nur hinten rum an ein paar Leuten Emails zu senden die eh keine Bedeutung haben weil keine offizielle Aussage ist zu wenig um ernst genommen zu werden.


----------



## martin2608 (22. Dezember 2014)

@Christian66: wie sollte der Prior dem Simon aktuell konkret helfen?
wer schickt denn ...hinten rum ein paar Leuten E-Mails die eh keine Bedeutung haben...?


----------



## payne (22. Dezember 2014)

Jäger stürzten in Vorarlberg mit Geländewagen abTHÜRINGEN. Glück im Unglück haben am Sonntag zwei Jäger am Thüringer Berg (Bezirk Feldkirch) gehabt.
Die Männer gerieten auf einer Bergwiese mit dem Auto ins Rutschen und überschlugen sich mehrmals mit dem Wagen. Dabei erlitten sie laut Polizei nur leichte Verletzungen.

Die Jäger fuhren gegen Mittag auf dem steilen Abhang abwärts, als der Lenker die Kontrolle über den Geländewagen verlor. Der Pkw blieb nach mehreren Überschlägen kopfüber auf der Straße liegen.


----------



## DerMonsieur (22. Dezember 2014)

Also Leute, sachlich sind die letzten Threads nicht mehr und diese haben mit dem eigentlichen Thema auch nichts mehr zu tun. Das ist nur noch Hetzerei und wird dem Ziel "legales Mountainbiken" nicht näher bringen


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2014)

bei all den "sachlichen" jägerförster"argumenten" gegen mtben wird ein zeitungszitat wohl noch erlaubt sein.
gerade ein abgestürzter jägerwagen ist sehr relevant: ein vielgeliebtes "argument" ist z.b. auf dem gebiet der wiener forste der schutz des wasserschutzgebietes & des "schutzwaldes" - & benzin/diesel/batteriesäure/scheibenwaschflüssigkeit aus dem jägerauto tunen das grundwasser natürlich!
nicht weit von hier ist vor 1-1,5 jahren ein großer holzbringungstransporter abgestürzt, abgesehen von der grundwasserverunreinigung mußte eine eigene forststrasse zur bergung gebaut werden. in der gleichen gegend hatte ich beim mtben schon unangenehme "konfrontationen" mit forstsherriffs
...& wo wir mit sachlicher argumentation bis jetzt hingekommen sind ist eh deutlich zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (22. Dezember 2014)

Mit sachlichkeit wird sich in den nächsten 10 Jahren nichts ändern alles wird bleiben wie es ist 100% sicher.


----------



## DerMonsieur (22. Dezember 2014)

@tane: deine Argumentation ist voll und ganz gerechtfertigt 

Wenn schon, dann mit solchen Argumenten begleitet


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2014)

für mich is das thema (net freiwillig!!) sehr emotional, & ich kann mir keine vorgangsweise, das mtb legal zu machen vorstellen, die ich nicht für gerechtfertigt halte, a bissl demagogik is da allemal drin...


----------



## payne (22. Dezember 2014)

http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...-und-Wanderer;art71,837673,E?mobileVersion=no

Liest einmal die Kommentare vom Wilderer.


----------



## payne (22. Dezember 2014)

Was ist ein Jäger?

Ein bewaffneter Alkoholiker, der durch den Wald ins Wirtshaus geht. 
Wehrt Euch gegen die Klique von Menschen, die nur deswegen auf Tiere schießen, weil es so streng verboten ist, auf Menschen zu schießen!


----------



## steiggeist (22. Dezember 2014)

Helmut Friessenbichler, als "Kleiner Mann aus Wilhelmsburg an der Traisen", schrieb einen Brief an einige Politiker, mit der Frage warum seit 30 Jahren der Wunsch nach legalem Biken auf Forststraßen immer noch nicht erhört wird. Einer der Politiker war der wiener Bürgermeister Michael Häupl. Der Bürgermeister von Wien ist quasi oberster Eigentümervertreter der Gründe der Stadt Wien. Heute bekam der "Kleine Mann" eine Antwort, gezeichnet von Herrn Januskovecz, Forstdirektor der Stadt Wien.






weiter hier ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2014)

..der osr hat ja bei der podiums"diskussion" in reichenau durch die verwendung des "durch-den-garten-fahren-killer"argumentes"" gezeigt, dass es mit ihm da nix zu "diskutieren" gibt & dass die ganze "argumentations- & diskussionsbereitschaft" lug & trug ist...
(kleine ironie am rande: "...whats in a name..." (shakespeare): wie heißt er doch, der wald-oberschutzrat: "janus"....


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Dezember 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einer unterschriften aktion genug mtb fahrer gibt es ja und dann einfach an häupel und co weiterleiten


----------



## steiggeist (22. Dezember 2014)

Erosionsschäden am Schneeberg durch Mountainbiker





Tja, das muss man schon akzeptieren, dass in einem sensiblen Wasserschutzgebiet die Stollenreifen der Mountainbikes schreckliche Schäden anrichten.

Das Bild stammt vom Schneeberg und wurde uns zur Verfügung gestellt.

Bitte haltet es im Kopf, wenn ihr obigen Brief ließt ....


----------



## payne (22. Dezember 2014)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Erosionsschäden am Schneeberg durch Mountainbiker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaut aus wie am Gieshübel.


----------



## martin2608 (23. Dezember 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Was ist ein Jäger?
> 
> Ein bewaffneter Alkoholiker, der durch den Wald ins Wirtshaus geht.
> Wehrt Euch gegen die Klique von Menschen, die nur deswegen auf Tiere schießen, weil es so streng verboten ist, auf Menschen zu schießen!



Ich kenne Jäger, die auch MTBiken und deren soziale Kompetenz weit über dem liegt, was einem hier so begegnet. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, auch bei den MTBikern, daher ist es vielleicht besser, nicht so zu verallgemeinern.

@DerMonsieur:


----------



## Christian66 (23. Dezember 2014)

martin2608 schrieb:


> @Christian66: wie sollte der Prior dem Simon aktuell konkret helfen?
> wer schickt denn ...hinten rum ein paar Leuten E-Mails die eh keine Bedeutung haben...?



zB könnte der Prior ihm das fahren doch auch mal schriftlich erlauben, zumal der da sogar seinen Arbeitsplatz hat. Macher er aber anscheinendd nicht.

Stattdessen hetzen (und dieses Wort verwende ich hier bewusst) seine Angestellten (der Förster) harmlosen Radlern die Polizei auf den Hals.

Ich verstehe aus einem deiner Posts, dass du anscheinend auf eine konkrete, ich nenn es hier mal in Unkenntnis deiner Email "Beschwerde" (ich gehe davon aus, dass es eine "bikespezifische" Beschwerde war, anosnten das ganze eine Themenverfehlung deinerseits ist) eine konkrete und dich überraschende Antwort bekommen hast. "Dich überraschend" übersetzte ich mal mit im Sinne des Threads positiv.

Das freut mich.

Aber:
Warum geht der Prior damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit sondern schreibt diese Botschaft nur an dich?
Hat er dier das Fahren mit dem Bike schriftlich erlaubt wie es von Dr. G. gefordert ist?
Wird er es uns allen erlauben und warten nur auf Weihnachen mit der frohen Botschaft?
Hat er geschrieben, dass er seinen Förster disziplinieren und auf den rechten Weg führen wird, weil er mit seinem MTB-ler Jagdtrieb gegen die Strategie des Stifts verstößt?

Wenn er zum Inhalt steht dann kann er sich damit auch klar und öffentlich positionieren und seinen Jagdpächter eventuell auch mal in die Schranken weisen.

Solange diese Nachricht nur an dich ging, ist alles was er geschrieben hat für uns alle irrelevant.

Es ist sehr einfach einen Einzelnen mit einer netten Antwort ruhigzustellen, es ist eine ganz andere Nummer eine ernstgemeinte Strategie zu verfolgen und auch öffentlich zu vertreten.

Insofern bleibe ich bei meinem Post und sehe keinen Anlass zu einer Korrektur.

Mit deiner Aussage, dass es hier wie dort sozialkompetente und eben nicht kompetente Menschen gibt hast du allerding UNEINGESCHRÄNKT recht, Danke dafür.

Ich kann mich auch immer nur über Radler wundern&ärgern die Ihren Mist einfach wegwerfen, die durch Wiesen mit hohem Gras fahren, die bei jeder Kurve fette Bremsspuren hinterlassen, die an Wanderern mt Top-Speed vorbeidonnern usw. 

Idioten eben.


----------



## Christian66 (23. Dezember 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Also Leute, sachlich sind die letzten Threads nicht mehr und diese haben mit dem eigentlichen Thema auch nichts mehr zu tun. Das ist nur noch Hetzerei und wird dem Ziel "legales Mountainbiken" nicht näher bringen



Du hast auch aus meiner subjektiven Sicht ein Stück weit recht.

Aber:
Wenn du ein Thema transportieren und Menschen bewegen willst, musst du auch ein Stück weit emotionalisieren.

Nichts motiviert mehr zur gemeinsamen Arbeit (wie immer die aussehen mag) als der gemeinse "Gegner" auf den man sich fokussiert und den man mit entsprechenden Beispielen erklärt/definiert. Is ja nix neues, so funktioniert Kommunikation halt mal.

Soll heißen, wenn wir etwas erreichen wollen, dann müssen wir auch bis zu einem Grad mit den Emotionen arbeiten (machen "die Anderen" ja auch) -  wir sollten es dabei aber nicht übertreiben und versuchen einigermaßen fair zu bleiben und die Gegenseite zu verstehen - is aber nicht so einfach.

Nicht alles, was im ersten Moment wie die pure Bösartigkeit aussieht, ist auch so gemeint.

Und es ist tatsächlich so - manche der Posts hier im Thread sind auch für mich schon grenzwertig.

Extrempositionen und gegenseitiger, man kann fast schon sagen Haß, bringen selten Erfolg - gegenseitiger Respekt (bei aller Härte der Diskussion in Sachthemen) sind für mich auch erfolgversprechener.


----------



## payne (23. Dezember 2014)

martin2608 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Jäger, die auch MTBiken und deren soziale Kompetenz weit über dem liegt, was einem hier so begegnet. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, auch bei den MTBikern, daher ist es vielleicht besser, nicht so zu verallgemeinern.
> 
> @DerMonsieur:


Der Zahl der Schwarzen Scharfe ist bei den Jägernist sehr hoch das ist das Problem.


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2014)

"...Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, auch bei den MTBikern, daher ist es vielleicht besser, nicht so zu verallgemeinern."
die schwarzen jägerschafe geben aber die grundlage der gesetze vor!
nachdem es keinen einzigen stichhaltigen grund gibt, das mtben so einzuschränken, sondern es ausschließlich um ego, dominanzverhalten & territorialsanspruch der jäger geht (kaum je wird ein mtber einen jäger wirklich gestört haben, dazu fehlt schon die zeitliche überschneidung v mtben & jagen (wer wurde schon je von einem jäger, dem er das wild von der flinte weggescheucht hat, ärgerlich gestoppt? es sind doch immer "anhaltungen" bei laufendem motor durchs runtergekurbelte fenster!)) haben sie sich das recht auf "faires argumentieren" verwirkt (net vergessen: SIE haben mit schai55hausargumenten angefangen!) & wir haben ein moralisches recht auf selbst die untergriffigste demagogik (die ich aber eh noch nicht gesehen habe)
& wer hat die "argumentation" mit den schwarzen schafen denn angefangen? the likes of oberwaldschutzrat januskopf! uns ist ein "kampf mit gleichen waffen" doch erlaubt! es sei jedermann natürlich unbenommen auf untergriffigste demagogik (wer in reichenau dabei war weiss was ich meine) mit rationalen argumenten zu antworten, viel spass!


----------



## payne (23. Dezember 2014)

: 12561519, member: 67454"]Ich kenne Jäger, die auch MTBiken und deren soziale Kompetenz weit über dem liegt, was einem hier so begegnet. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, auch bei den MTBikern, daher ist es vielleicht besser, nicht so zu verallgemeinern.

@DerMonsieur: [/QUOTE]

Zwei Jäger im großen Interview

Eduard Kocher (43) ist Jäger in Thenneberg und erzählt uns ein wenig von seinem Alltag im Wald. Johann Kleindienst sen. (70) ist seit fast 46 Jahren Jäger und hat schon einiges erlebt.


Man könnte sagen, ich bin ein Spätberufener (lacht). Mein Revier beträgt ca. 50 Hektar hier in Thenneberg. Darin inbegriffen ist die Betreuung sowie der Abschuss von einem Rehbock, einer Geiß und einem Kitz. Außerdem sämtliches Raubwild wie Dachs und Fuchs und Schwarzwild, also Wildschweine.

In strengen Wintern ist die Notzeitfütterung besonders wichtig, ich sorge dafür, dass ausreichend Heu in der Futterkrippe ist. Neben der Beobachtung des Wildstandes, Instandhaltung der Futterstellen kommt immer mehr die Beseitigung von Wildschäden dazu, vor allem, wenn die Wildschweine wüten und Wiesenflächen 'umbrechen', als hätte man dort geackert. Der Jäger ist für die Wildschäden auch haftbar!"

Gäbe es keine Jäger, gäbe es zuviel Wild. In der Folge gäbe es mehr Wildschäden, dazu zählen Verbiss-, Schäl- und Flurschäden, aber auch mehr Verkehrsunfälle mit Wildschaden. Weiters werden auf diese Weise kranke Tiere aus dem Bestand genommen. Ich habe jedenfalls großen Respekt vor den Tieren und schieße nicht zum Spaß.

Nein. Das ist etwas, was kein Jäger gerne macht und wir versuchen durch gezielte Information und Aushänge die Halter dazu zu bewegen, ihre Tiere nicht ohne Leine in den Wald zu lassen. Das ist ohnehin nicht erlaubt.

Das Wildbret vom Reh wird immer für den Eigenbedarf verwendet. Das Wild sucht sich die besten Gräser und Kräuter aus, daher ist das Fleisch auch sehr gesund und besonders fettarm. Bei Wildschweinen kann ich das Tier entweder käuflich erwerben oder gebe es an die Jagdgesellschaft ab.

Ich jage keine Hasen. Der Bestand ist stark zurückgegangen. Mit Schrot jage ich nur Raubwild und das wird nicht gegessen. Durch bleihaltige Munition wird vor allem das Wasser bei der Vogeljagd verunreinigt, die hier nicht stattfindet.

-


Seit meinem 25. Lebensjahr zieht es mich in den Wald. Ich bin nicht genannter Jagdpächter in der Ebreichsdorfer Jagdgesellschaft, mein Sohn ist Jagdaufseher und auch mein Enkel ist bereits Jäger.

Ich habe die Jagd sehr intensiv betrieben, war ein richtiger Heger und Jäger, wie man sagt. Habe die Tiere gefüttert, Fallen gestellt, Raubzeug bekämpft und noch viel mehr.

Im Grunde alles, was in der Jagdgesellschaft geregelt ist. Kein Niederwild wie Hasen oder Fasane, es sei denn der Jagdleiter ruft gesondert zur Jagd aus. Bei Rehen muss man sich an den Abschussplan der Bezirkshauptmannschaft halten.

Bei uns zu Hause wollte man von der Jagd nichts wissen. Ein alter Jäger namens Willibald Matzner hat mich dann mitgenommen. Meinem Vater sagte ich, dass ich von daheim weggehe, wenn ich nicht jagen kann.

Auf das von mir erlegte Wild habe ich ein Vorrecht auf den Erwerb. Ich kaufe soviel, wie man für den Eigengebrauch benötigt, bereite das Fleisch selbst zu und esse es auch sehr gerne.

Ich persönlich mache in diesen Fällen gar nichts mehr, habe mich früher genug damit herumgeärgert. Ganz ehrlich: Als wir jung und "narrisch" waren und ein Hund hat gewildert, dann wurde er erschossen. Das würde ich nie wieder tun. Ich will auch nicht, dass jemand meinen Hund erschießt.

Im Herbst gibt es wieder viele Leute, die auf Feldern Drachen steigen lassen. Man sollte sich dabei eher in Ortsnähe aufhalten, da Rebhühner Drachen für Greifvögel halten. Die Tiere bekommen dadurch Todesangst.

Überlegen Sie sich gut, ob sie zu Weihnachten ein Tier schenken. Um die Feiertage beobachte ich immer ein hohes Aufkommen an freilaufenden Katzen.

http://www.meinbezirk.at/baden/chronik/zwei-jaeger-im-grossen-interview-d1139661.html

Und das Kommentar Lesen.

Typisch das ganze Raubwild wird abgeschossen,das für ein natürliches Gleichgewicht des Wildbestandes sorgen würde,aber dann hätten gewisse Herrn halt nichts zum schießen a so a Pech.  

Also wenn das normal  ist möchte ich nicht wissen was nicht normal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2014)

"...inbegriffen...Abschuss von... sämtliches Raubwild wie Dachs und Fuchs..."
"...strengen Wintern ist die Notzeitfütterung besonders wichtig..."
"Gäbe es keine Jäger, gäbe es zuviel Wild"

kommentar nötig???


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2014)

"...Rebhühner Drachen für Greifvögel halten. Die Tiere bekommen dadurch Todesangst...."
in wieviel millionen jahren co-evolution mit den raubvögeln haben sich die rebhühner nicht zu-tode-gefürchtet? jetzt werden sie es bei den drachen tun! wenn rebhühner so vertrottelt wären wären sie schon längst ausgestorben! (bzw gar nicht als art entstanden) - wenn sie sich vor drachen "zu-tode-fürchten" um wieviel mehr dann vor allen großen vögeln wie krähen, reihern, störchen etc.?
das ist die "argumentationsqualität" der jagdlobby!


----------



## martin2608 (23. Dezember 2014)

Christian66 schrieb:


> zB könnte der Prior ihm das fahren doch auch mal schriftlich erlauben, zumal der da sogar seinen Arbeitsplatz hat. Macher er aber anscheinendd nicht.


Christian, soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann er das nicht aufgrund der Rechtslage (bin aber kein Jurist...)



Christian66 schrieb:


> Warum geht der Prior damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit sondern schreibt diese Botschaft nur an dich?


...er hat ganz einfach auf meine E-Mail geantwortet, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob er mir oder dir oder sonst wem geschrieben hat. Sondern, dass dem Herrn auch die Hände zu sehr gebunden sind.
Aufgrund der bekannten Fakten ist in Anbetracht der aktuellen Gesetzeslage davon auszugehen, dass mit  Dr.G. absolut null zu erreichen ist.

Christian, fokussieren wir uns daher auf das was wir erreichen wollen: Und zwar auf das Ziel der Freien Fahrt für Mountainbiker in Österreich. Dem Dr.G. und seinem Handeln zu viel Aufmerksamkeit zu geben, wird uns diesbezüglich nicht weiterbringen.


----------



## freigeist (23. Dezember 2014)

pfff.... "zu viel wild"
das ist wohl bei jedem "Jäger" ein Argument. 
Ich wäre mal froh, wenn ich bei längeren spaziergängen/Radtouren ein Tier zu gesicht bekommen würde. 
Besonders in den nächsten Jahren, wenn unser Kind groß genug ist uns zu begleiten...
aber, dann müssen wir wohl ein illustriertes Buch mitnehemen und der lütten erklären: ,,hier könnte ein Hase, Dachs, Reh umherlaufen etc.  ...könnte, wenn..."


----------



## steiggeist (23. Dezember 2014)

*NÖN Bericht über die Pressekonferenz der Naturfreunde "Karin Scheele fordert offene Forststraßen"*






die NÖN befindet sich mehrheitlich im Besitz der Kirche (Diözese St. Pölten und Pressverein) mit einem Minderheitsanteil (20%) von Raiffeisen. Da muss man akzeptieren, dass bei Statements der Landwirtschaftskammer nicht investigativer nachgefragt wird.
zum upmove Magazin...


----------



## payne (25. Dezember 2014)

So funktioniert die freie Presse darum keine Zeitungen kaufen und den Mist fördern.


----------



## Christian66 (25. Dezember 2014)

payne schrieb:


> So funktioniert die freie Presse darum keine Zeitungen kaufen und den Mist fördern.



Na, die NÖN ist jetzt nicht gerade freie Presse ==> siehe Eigentümer Struktur.

Fürst Erwins Hausblatt halt. 

Aber ganz Unrecht hast du ja leider auch nicht.


----------



## payne (25. Dezember 2014)

Das mit der Freien Presse war Ironie kein blatt in diesen Land ist Frei.


----------



## payne (25. Dezember 2014)

*24 gefrorene Greifvögel sichergestellt*

*Im Fall jener beiden Jäger aus Deutschkreutz, die zahlreiche unter Schutz stehende Eulen abgeschossen und tiefgefroren haben sollen, liegen nun Ergebnisse der Hausdurchsuchungen vor. 24 eingefrorene Greifvögel und zwei verbotene Waffen wurden sichergestellt.*
Vor rund zwei Monaten wurde Anzeige gegen die beiden Jäger aus Deutschkreutz (Bezirk Oberpullendorf) erstattet - mehr dazu in Jäger schossen geschützte Eulen. Nun sind die von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Auftrag gegebenen Hausdurchsuchungen abgeschlossen. Laut der Staatsanwaltschafts-Sprecherin Magdalena Wehofer haben die Ermittler 24 Greifvögel sowie elf Greifvogel-Präparate in einem Tiefkühlschrank sichergestellt.




ORF
*Verbotene Waffen gefunden*

Außerdem wurden zwei verbotene und fünf nicht registrierte Waffen entdeckt. Die Vögel werden nun untersucht, um festzustellen, ob sie abgeschossen wurden, so Wehofer. Außerdem werden in den kommenden Tagen auch noch Zeugen einvernommen. Den beiden Jägern aus Deutschkreutz droht im Fall einer Verurteilung bis zu einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe wegen Tierquälerei und bis zu zwei Jahre wegen illegalen Waffenbesitzes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (25. Dezember 2014)

Hohenwarth
*„Uhus brutal erschlagen“*

Ein Uhu-Horst wurde zerstört, die Vögel erschlagen. Walter Naderer vermutet, dass der Täter ein Jäger ist. „Das hoffe ich nicht“, sagt Bezirksjägermeister Wittmann.





 © zVg
Eine Uhufamilie, das Brutpaar samt seiner beiden Jungtiere, wurde in Hohenwarth ausgerottet. „Wir haben einen brutal erschlagenen Uhu und mittlerweile auch die Reste eines zweiten erschlagenen Tieres gefunden“, berichtet Landtagsabgeordneter Walter Naderer. Von den beiden anderen Greifvögeln fehle bisher jede Spur.
*„Jäger sind sehr häufig vorsätzliche Rechtsbrecher“*

Die Jungtiere waren etwa acht Wochen alt, weiß ein ortskundiger Naturschützer, der den Vorfall auch zur Anzeige brachte. „Damit setzt sich eine traurige Serie von brutalen Übergriffen mit der Tötung von Junguhus im Bezirk fort“, erinnert sich Naderer an zwei weitere Vorfälle in den letzten Jahren.

Für den Limberger ist klar, in welchen Kreisen nach den Tätern gesucht werden muss: „Irgendwann sollte die Bevölkerung erkennen, dass unsere Jäger sehr häufig vorsätzliche Rechtsbrecher sind“, lässt Naderer kein gutes Haar an den Waidmännern.

Er ist sicher, dass ein Jäger die Greifvögel illegal aus dem Weg geschafft hat. Und er sei die Argumentation leid, dass Greifvögel überhand nehmen und Uhus eine Gefahr für Fasane darstellen würden: „Hier gehört endlich wirksam gesetzlich angesetzt, weil im Moment alles Kavaliersdelikte von Schießbrüdern sind, die sich ob der gut vernetzten Verbindungen in der Politik zurücklehnen und auf engagierte Natur- und Artenschützer aggressiv losgehen können.“
*„Leider gibt es immer wieder schwarze Schafe“*

Bezirksjägermeister Karl Wittmann hält Änderungen der bestehenden Gesetze nicht für erforderlich: „Es gibt ein gesetzliches Reglement, das auch zum Einsatz kommt, wenn etwas vorgefallen ist. Ich kann nicht einfach strengere Strafen verhängen, wenn einmal etwas passiert.“

Wittmann hofft, dass keiner seiner Waidmänner für die Uhu-Morde verantwortlich ist. „Die Hand kann ich natürlich für keinen ins Feuer legen, leider gibt es immer wieder schwarze Schafe.“ Greifvögel wie der Uhu sind geschont und dürfen daher nicht gejagt werden. Sollte tatsächlich ein Jäger die Uhus in Hohenwarth erschlagen haben, „gibt es eine Strafe von der Behörde und vom Landesjagdverband“, weiß Wittmann um die Konsequenzen.

Dass Fasane von Uhus erbeutet werden, liege in der Natur der Sache. Eine großflächige Bedrohung durch die Greifvögel sieht der Bezirksjägermeister allerdings keine.


----------



## tane (25. Dezember 2014)

"...raubzeug!!!"


----------



## payne (31. Dezember 2014)

*Stress im Wald :  Wölfe bringen Jäger um den Festbraten*

vom 22. Dezember 2014
Aus der Redaktion der Zeitung für die Landeshauptstadt
* Jagdausbeute in einigen Regionen kleiner / Forschungsprojekt analysiert Wild*




Foto: Archiv
1 von 1
Der nach MV zurückgekehrte Wolf sorgt für Stress im Wildbestand: Bei den diesjährigen Jagden haben Waidleute in Südwestmecklenburg deutlich weniger Wild vor die Flinte bekommen. Jäger berichten von Rückgängen um bis zu 30 Prozent. Wildverarbeiter klagten bereits über fehlende Fleischlieferungen. Die Nachfrage sei gerade vor Weihnachten teilweise nur schwer zu decken.
Anzeige
Anzeige
Die Strecke falle regional unterschiedlich aus, erklärte Wilfried Röpert, Chef des Kreisjagdverbandes Ludwigslust. Doch da, wo der Wolf auftrete, sei das Wild verschwunden. Vor allem unter dem Rotwild mache sich Unruhe breit. „Die Tiere schließen sich zu großen Rudeln zusammen“, sagte Röpert – ein Zeichen für wachsende Unsicherheit im Wildbestand. Die Zahl der Großrudel nehme zu, erklärte auch Ingo Spindler, Chef der Wildverarbeitung Hagenow: Das Rotwild werde nervöser und sei immer schwieriger zu jagen. Gefahr auch in Brandenburg: Bis zu 150 Wölfe soll es dort inzwischen geben. „Zur Ehrlichkeit gehört auch die Feststellung, dass der Wolf Wild in Größenordnungen vernichtet“, erklärte Horst Battig vom Jagdverband Belzig.
Die Behörden in MV sehen indes keine Gefahr: Rückgänge beim Schalenwild seien nicht auf ein Vorkommen des Wolfes zurückzuführen, teilte das Agrarministerium mit. Erfahrungen aus Brandenburg zufolge gibt es aber Zusammenhänge zwischen wachsendem Wolfsbestand und sinkender Jagdausbeute. Ursache sei aber weniger, dass der Wolf viele Tiere fresse, sondern dass sich das Verhalten des Wilds mit dem Aufkommen des Wolfes verändere, heißt es beim Landesumweltamt in Brandenburg. Schätzungen zufolge benötigt ein Wolf etwa eineinhalb Tonnen Fleisch im Jahr.
In MV sind bislang zwei Wolfsrudel nachgewiesen worden – eines in der Region Lübtheen, ein weiteres in der Ueckermünder Heide, mit jeweils fünf bzw. vier Jungtieren. Röpert zufolge gibt es aber mehr Wölfe in MV, mindestens zwei Rudel in der Lübtheener Heide. „Und es werden mehr“, meint der Kreisjägermeister.
Der Wolf ist auf dem Vormarsch: Röpert zufolge hat es in Westmecklenburg mittlerweile sogar einen Fall gegeben, bei dem ein Jagdhund von dem Raubtier angefallen worden war. Die Wölfe seien schon „so dreist, dass sie mittags um 12 Uhr ungestört durch die Gegend ziehen“, erklärte Spindler: „Das wird in den kommenden Jahren zum Problem.“
Das Land will es jetzt genauer wissen: Bisher gebe es keinen Überblick über ein verändertes Wildverhalten, teilte das Landwirtschaftsministerium mit. In MV sei daher ein Forschungsprojekt bewilligt worden, um die Auswirkungen der Wolfsrückkehr festzustellen.  

http://www.svz.de/mv-uebersicht/mv-panorama/woelfe-bringen-jaeger-um-den-festbraten-id8517126.html


Nur die Jäger, welche uns hier erklären wollen, an allem Jagdmißgeschick sei nun der Wolf schuld. Was für eine Moral. Der Wolf gehörte immer in unsere Landschaft. Nur durch verantwortungslosen Umgang mit ihm ist fast völlig ausgerottet worden. Nun haben Naturschützer ihn wieder bei uns angesiedelt und schon jammert der Jagdkapitalismus über angebliche Umsatzeinbußen durch den Wolf. Lieber Jäger, der Wolf jagd nur schwache und kranke Tiere. Er trägt damit zur natürlichen gesunden Erhaltung seiner Beute bei usw.. Natur und Kapitalismus passen nicht immer zusammen!


----------



## TTT (1. Januar 2015)

Die Jäger sollten Abgaben zahlen, um die Wiederansiedlung der Wölfe zu finanzieren. Schließlich ist es ihnen doch eine große Last, das Wild auf einem vernünftigen Bestand zu halten, damit es keine Schäden anrichtet. Nun nehmen ihnen die Wölfe diese unliebsame Aufgabe ab! Oder sind die Argumente der Jäger am Ende gar nicht ehrlich gewesen???


----------



## tane (1. Januar 2015)

aus dem prinzip der "jagd" in ö ergibt sich zwangsläufig, dass es gar keine "schwarzen schafe" unter den jägern geben kann (höxtens "weiße")!


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2015)

tane schrieb:


> aus dem prinzip der "jagd" in ö ergibt sich zwangsläufig, dass es gar keine "schwarzen schafe" unter den jägern geben kann (höxtens "weiße")!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. Januar 2015)

*Österreichs Wald ist nur mehr in alpiner Region intakt*

*Conrad Seidl2. Jänner 2015, 17:03*
*Negative Prognose für viele Ökosystemtypen und charakteristische Arten: Natürliche Lebensräume in Österreich sind stark bedroht*

Wien - Für Eremiten wird es eng in Österreich. Denn die Lebensräume, in denen dieser größte Vertreter der Rosenkäfer - Osmoderma eremita - vorkommt, schrumpfen. Im neuen Naturschutzbericht, der gemäß Artikel 17 der europäischen Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Richtlinie (FFH) erstellt wurde, ist der Eremit in ganz Österreich gefährdet - sowohl Verbreitung als auch Population, Habitat und Zukunftsaussichten werden durchwegs als "schlecht U2" eingestuft. "Hauptgefährdungsursachen sind zum einen der Verlust von Einzelbäumen mit Mulmhöhlen als auch der Verlust oder die Fragmentierung von geeigneten Lebensräumen", schreibt das Kuratorium Wald zur Auswertung der vom European Topic Centre on Biological Diversity veröffentlichten Daten.
Und wie dem Käfer geht es ganzen Lebensraumtypen.
In der kontinentalen Region (also jenen Gebieten, die nicht zum alpinen Raum zählen) wurde fast die Hälfte der Lebensraumtypen mit "schlechter Erhaltungszustand" bewertet. Das ist laut internationalen Kriterien die schlechteste von drei Stufen. Diese beginnen mit "günstig (FV)", gehen weiter mit "unzureichend (U1)" und enden eben mit "schlecht (U2)".
*Nur vier Prozent der Lebensraumtypen in gutem Zustand*

Nur vier Prozent der Lebensraumtypen in der kontinentalen Region Österreichs werden mit "günstiger Erhaltungszustand (FV)" beurteilt. In der kontinentalen Region Österreichs ist der allgemeine Nutzungsdruck auf die Lebensräume höher als in der alpinen Region, was sich in der Bewertung der Erhaltungszustände deutlich niederschlägt.
Moor- und Graslandschaften werden generell schlechter eingestuft als andere Lebensräume - obwohl Naturschützer schon seit Jahrzehnten darauf hinweisen, dass für die Moore ein besonderer Schutzbedarf besteht. Bei den Moorökosystemen sind die Ursachen für diese schlechte Bewertung beispielsweise in Beweidung, Düngung, Veränderung der Hydrologie (etwa durch Drainagierung) sowie Aufforstungen zu suchen.
*Grünland verliert Vielfalt *

Bei Gras- und Grünlandschaften können die (von Experten des österreichischen Umweltbundesamtes UBA durchgeführten) schlechten Benotungen vor allem auf die Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft zurückgeführt werden. Pestizideinsatz, Düngung und mehrschürige Mahd lassen die biologische Vielfalt zurückgehen - im intensiv genutzten Grünland wächst halt vor allem das, was Ertrag bringt.
In den Bereichen, wo mit ausreichenden Erträgen aus der landwirtschaftlichen Nutzung nicht gerechnet werden kann, ist die Natur ebenfalls gefährdet. Denn das, was wir als "natürliche Landschaft" wahrnehmen, ist in Wirklichkeit aus jahrhundertelanger agrarischer Bewirtschaftung entstandene Kulturlandschaft - mit schützenswerter Zusammensetzung von Pflanzen- und Tiergesellschaften. Lohnt es nicht mehr, eine Wiese zu mähen oder Vieh dort grasen zu lassen, verbuscht sie (langfristig würde ein Wald entstehen) und typische Tiere und Pflanzen verlieren ihren angestammten Lebensraum.
*Artenschwund, wo Landwirtschaft nicht lohnt*

Das heißt: Nicht nur die Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft bedroht die Vielfalt der Gras- und Grünlandschaften - andererseits wirkt sich auch die Einstellung einer traditionellen extensiven Nutzung negativ auf diese Ökosysteme aus.
In der alpinen Region sieht es etwas besser aus: Dort gilt der Erhaltungszustand von 23 Prozent als günstig (FV), bei 41 Prozent ist die Stufe U1 und nur bei 29 Prozent die schlechteste Stufe U2 erreicht.
Und wie geht es dem Wald?
Schlecht, sagt der Bericht. In der alpinen Region wird 14 Prozent der Waldlebensraumtypen ein günstiger Erhaltungszustand zugebilligt - gut bewertet werden lediglich drei Waldtypen: der alpine Lärchen- und/oder Arvenwald, der montane und subalpine Bergkiefernwald und die submediterranen Kiefernwälder mit endemischen Schwarzkiefern.
*Keine gesunden Wälder im Flachland*

52 Prozent der alpinen Waldökosysteme weisen einen unzureichenden und 29 Prozent einen schlechten Erhaltungszustand auf. Äußerst ungünstig fällt die Beurteilung der Wälder in der kontinentalen Region aus: Bei 56 Prozent der Lebensräume wurde der Zustand mit unzureichend, bei 39 Prozent mit schlecht bewertet. In der kontinentalen Region befindet sich also kein Waldlebensraumtyp in einem günstigen Erhaltungszustand.

http://derstandard.at/2000009959047/Oesterreichs-Wald-ist-nur-mehr-in-alpiner-Region-intakt


Weitere zerplatzende österreichische Lebenslügen reihen sich ein:
"Die guate Luft" (Feinstaub jucheee!) 

"Die intakte Natur" (s.o.) 

"Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat." (eh wissen) 

"Vor dem Gesetz sind alle gleich". (Die gleichsten sind jedoch unsere Politiker und Jäger) 

"Es gilt das Leistungsprinzip" (Viel Arbeiten wenig Lohn) 

"Bei uns geht es gerecht zu." (*gilt leider nur für Parteimitglieder und Beamte.) 

Kein schöner Land in dieser Zeit?


----------



## tane (4. Januar 2015)

jetzt siext, wie die mtber alles ruiniert ham!


----------



## Christian66 (9. Januar 2015)

Grad im Standard gelesen:

http://derstandard.at/2000010157578/Guenstiges-Geld-soll-Tourismus-ankurbeln

Die sind doch alle nicht mehr zu retten.

Für den weiteren Ausbau der ohnehin wegen klimatischer Veränderungen und wegen der für viele Familien ganz einfach nicht mehr finanzierbaren Preise für eine Schi-Woche sterbenden Winter-Tourismus-Industrie gibt es also billiges Geld.

Bauen wir halt noch mehr Lifte die keiner braucht, schädigen wir die Umwelt halt noch mehr mit den ganzen Anlagen, Pisten usw.

Vergemeinschaften wir halt wieder mal die Verluste/Risiken einzelner Unternehmer, die Gewinne sind ja eh privat.

Verdammt nochmal, das ist es was Unternehmertum ausmacht - Riskio! Dafür stehen dir dann auch Gewinne und eine Risikoprämie zu.
Aber Unternehmer ohne Risiko und trotzdem ordentlich verdienen wollen, wir haften ja eh dafür ..... was soll das sein?

Wobei grad in der Gastronomie glaub ich da sowiso nix - zuerst alles an der Steuer vorbei einstecken und in den offiziellen Zahlen Verluste ausweisen .......

Hauptsache wir diskutieren hier um die im Verlgeich dazu in jeder Hinsicht vernachlässigbaren Summen für die Ablöse eventueller und ohnehin nur am Papier existente Haftungen für Grundbesitzer. Und wir schädigen die Natur sicher weniger. Wenn überhaupt.

Das können wir uns nicht leisten.

(Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch - ich finde *nicht*, dass den Grundstückseignern für´s Radfahren und das damit ach so große Risiko eine extra Entschädigung zusteht, anscheinend bewegt sich aber ohne gar nix in AT; ich halte die lokalen Vertragslösungen für Ka..e; auch die Versicherungen die von den Ländern oder den lokalen Betreibern/Verbänden pauschal geschlossen werden nützen in Wahrheit nur den Versicherern)

Dabei haben wir schon eine tolle Infrastruktur für unseren Sport, wir müssen sie nur nutzen - DAS könne in einem Land wie AT den Tourismus ordentlich beleben.

Sowas nennt man diversifizieren, neue Absatzkanäle erschließen weil die alten bald mal versiegen werden.

Egal - wir setzen auf Schifahren, auch wenn längst die Kamele durch die Wüste ziehen.


----------



## tane (9. Januar 2015)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Unternehmer ohne Risiko


siehe land/forstwirtschaft...


----------



## tane (9. Januar 2015)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Kamele durch die Wüste


...wenn die kamele in parlament & landtagen nur in die wüste ziehen würden...


----------



## Christian66 (9. Januar 2015)

diese besondere Art von Kamel ist sehr ortsverhaftet und wechselt nur sehr selten den Lebensraum.

Liegt wahrscheinlich an den saftigen Wiesen in den angesprochenen Oasen, die ein sorgloses Abgrasen der üppigen Weideflächen ermöglichen - quasi paradisische Zustände. Und so blöd sind diese Kamele dann auch wieder nicht dass sie das (ihr persönliches) Paradies auf Erden verlassen würden...


----------



## tane (9. Januar 2015)

f... them!


----------



## Hillside (10. Januar 2015)

> Die Wölfe Mountainbiker seien schon „so dreist, dass sie mittags um 12 Uhr ungestört durch die Gegend ziehen“, erklärte Spindler: „Das wird in den kommenden Jahren zum Problem.“



Fadenscheinige Argumente, wie z. B. Erosion durch das Befahren von Wegen sind lächerlich, angesichts der Zerstörung, die Harvester anrichten. Der Wald ist nur Wirtschaftsfaktor. 

Allerorts wird die Freiheit beschworen, aber für den Menschen gibt es kaum einen Platz in der Natur, in dem er sich noch frei bewegen kann.   

Ich fürchte, unsere einzige Chance ist, mehr Bürokraten für's Mountainbike zu begeistern. So schlimm das auch klingt.


----------



## payne (10. Januar 2015)

VCÖ: Täglich wird in Österreich Fläche von 14 Fußballfeldern verbaut - Verbauung erhöht Hochwasserrisiko - 04.06.2013Ausgabe 2013-51

Jeden Tag werden in Österreich mehr als acht Hektar verbaut, das entspricht der Fläche von 14 Fußballfeldern, macht der VCÖ aufmerksam. Dadurch kann weniger Wasser in Böden versickern, wodurch das Hochwasserrisiko steigt. Der VCÖ weist darauf hin, dass in den vergangenen zehn Jahren mehr als 500 Quadratkilometer verbaut wurden – das ist mehr als die Gesamtfläche Wiens. Der VCÖ fordert die Verlagerung der lokalen Raumordnungskompetenz auf die Landesebene und eine Parkplatzabgabe für die rund 400.000 Parkplätze bei Einkaufszentren und Supermärkten. 

„Die rasche Hilfe für die Opfer der Hochwasserkatastrophe hat jetzt oberste Priorität. Gleichzeitig müssen auch Maßnahmen gesetzt werden, damit in Zukunft die Folgeschäden starker Niederschläge verringert werden. Denn im Hochsommer wäre die Katastrophe aufgrund der höheren Schneefallgrenze noch größer als heute“, stellt VCÖ-Experte Mag. Markus Gansterer fest. 

Der VCÖ weist auf das Problem der viel zu starken Verbauung in Österreich hin. Österreichs Nachhaltigkeitsstrategie schreibt fest, dass täglich maximal 2,5 Hektar für Siedlungen, Geschäfte und Verkehrsflächen verbaut werden sollen. Doch in Wirklichkeit werden in Österreich mit rund acht Hektar pro Tag drei Mal so viele Flächen verbaut. Das entspricht der Fläche von 14 Fußballfeldern, verdeutlicht der VCÖ.

Durch die Versiegelung kann Wasser nicht mehr in die Böden absickern. Auch dadurch steigt das Hochwasserrisiko beziehungsweise das Ausmaß einer Hochwasserkatastrophe wird verschärft. „Wir erleben derzeit, dass ein paar Zentimeter entscheiden können, ob eine Region überflutet wird“, so VCÖ-Experte Gansterer. Die VCÖ-Analyse zeigt, dass seit dem Jahr 2001 mehr als 500 Quadratkilometer Fläche verbaut wurden, mehr als die gesamte Fläche Wiens!

Insgesamt sind die Bau- und Verkehrsflächen in Österreich in den vergangenen zehn Jahren um 13 Prozent auf 4.478 Quadratkilometer gestiegen. Der VCÖ weist darauf hin, dass im Bundesländer-Vergleich die Verbauung im Burgenland mit 20,1 Prozent am stärksten zunahm. In Wien war die Zunahme mit 1,6 Prozent am geringsten, obwohl hier das Bevölkerungswachstum am größten war. 

Allein den Verkehrsflächen fiel zuletzt jeden Tag die Fläche von vier Fußballfeldern zum Opfer. „Österreich hat bereits ein extrem dichtes Straßennetz. Der Bau weiterer Straßen ist aus Verkehrssicht nicht nötig, umso mehr als der Verkehr seit dem Jahr 2005 geringer gestiegen ist als prognostiziert wurde und in Zukunft der Kfz-Verkehr abnehmen wird“, spricht sich VCÖ-Experte Gansterer für einen Straßenbaustopp aus. Probleme bereiten zudem große Einkaufszentren und Supermärkte am Stadtrand mit ihren großen Parkplätzen. Der VCÖ fordert die Einführung einer Parkplatzabgabe. Einkaufszentren sollen für jeden Parkplatz eine jährliche Abgabe zahlen. Damit wird ein Anreiz für zentrumsnahe Lagen mit weniger Flächenverbrauch gesetzt.

Zudem fordert der VCÖ eine rasche Reform der Raumordnungskompetenzen. Seit Jahren schlagen Fachleute die Verlagerung der Zuständigkeit für die lokale Flächenwidmung von der Gemeinde auf die Landesebene vor. „Was aus der lokalen Perspektive nützlich ist, kann zum Schaden für die Region sein. So kann auch der teilweise ruinöse Wettkampf zwischen Gemeinden um Betriebsansiedelungen vermieden werden“, betont VCÖ-Experte Gansterer.

VCÖ: Täglich wird Fläche von 14 Fußballfeldern verbaut
(Bau- und Verkehrsfläche im Jahr 2011, in Klammer Jahr 2010) 

Österreich: 4.478 Quadratkilometer (4.448 qkm) 

Niederösterreich: 1.309 qkm (1.305 qkm)
Oberösterreich: 806 qkm (797 qkm)
Steiermark: 794 qkm (792 qkm)
Kärnten: 399 qkm (397 qkm)
Burgenland: 317 qkm (315 qkm)
Tirol: 302 qkm (299 qkm)
Salzburg: 230 qkm (229 qkm)
Wien: 194 qkm (194 qkm)
Vorarlberg: 126 qkm (122 qkm)
Quelle: Umweltbundesamt, VCÖ 2013 


VCÖ: Zuletzt wurde täglich Fläche von 4 Fußballfelder für Verkehr verbaut
(Zunahme von Verkehrsflächen pro Tag in Österreich)

Jahr 2011: 2,4 Hektar pro Tag
Jahr 2010: 4,1 Hektar pro Tag

Jahr 2009: 4,8 Hektar pro Tag
Jahr 2008: 3,2 Hektar pro Tag

Jahr 2007: 2,2 Hektar pro Tag
Jahr 2006: 2,8 Hektar pro Tag

Jahr 2005: 2,1 Hektar pro Tag
Jahr 2004: 3,9 Hektar pro Tag

Jahr 2003: 1,3 Hektar pro Tag
Jahr 2002: 3,9 Hektar pro Tag
Quelle: Umweltbundesamt, VCÖ 2013

http://www.vcoe.at/de/presse/aussen...enverbauung-erhoeht-hochwasserrisiko-04062013


----------



## payne (10. Januar 2015)

Bitte Löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (10. Januar 2015)

Bitte Löschen


----------



## payne (10. Januar 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Der Schütze, der die beiden Jagdhunde am Dreikönigstag mit zwei gezielten Schüssen getötet hat, ist ermittelt. Der Mann hat sich telefonisch bei der Polizei gemeldet und die Tat zugegeben.
> Bei einer Drückjagd am Dreikönigstag sind gegen Mittag bei Obernzell zwei Jagdhunde durch Schüsse getötet worden.
> 
> http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...-Hunde-erschossen-Rechtsanwalt;art1173,283822
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## payne (14. Januar 2015)

WEISSENKIRCHEN12.01.2015, 15:23Jäger trafen auch Häuser

Anrainer klagt: "Schrotkörner prasselten aufs Dach, auch meine Lebensgefährtin ist getroffen worden." Jagdleiter dementiert die Vorwürfe. Jetzt ist die Staatsanwaltschaft am Zug.

„Grundsätzlich habe ich vor der Jägerschaft großen Respekt, allerdings geht das gefährliche und grob fahrlässige Verhalten, das mir und meinem Schwager passiert ist, eindeutig zu weit“, so Norbert T., der am nördlichen Ortsrand von Weißenkirchen zu Hause ist.

Was war passiert? Vor einigen Wochen gab es in der Nähe seines Hauses auf dem Acker der Familie Figl eine Treibjagd. Eine große Anzahl Jäger - schätzungsweise 15 bis 20 Personen - hatten sich mit ihren Hunden an der östlichen Grundstückgrenze aufgestellt und zogen unter großem Geschrei in einer Linienformation Richtung Westen. Norbert T. stand mit seiner Lebensgefährtin vor seinem Haus.

Lebensgefährtin am Körper und im Gesicht getroffen

„Ich dachte, das gibts ja nicht, als kurz nach Beginn der Treibjagd schon die ersten Schrotkörner auf unser Hausdach und auf den dahinter stehenden Baucontainer niederprasselten. Obendrein wurde meine Lebensgefährtin am Körper und im Gesicht getroffen. Meine Lebensgefährtin und ich gingen reflexartig in Deckung und schrien zu der Jägerschaft, sie sollen aufhören, auf uns zu schießen“, schildert der Anrainer.

Nachdem ein Fasan oder Rebhuhn aufgescheucht worden war, flog er genau auf den Standort des Duos zu: „Wieder wurden Schüsse auf den Vogel beziehungsweise in unsere Richtung abgegeben!“ Der Vogel wurde nicht getroffen und trotzdem schossen die Jäger in Richtung der Häuser weiter.

Auch Autos beschädigt

Ein Dorfbewohner fuhr mit seinem Auto noch während der Treibjagd zur Jägerschaft und teilte einem Jäger das massive Niederprasseln der Schrotkörner in seinem Hof, in welchem seine Kinder spielten, mit.

Kurz darauf kam der Schwager von Norbert T. vorbei und fragte, ob dessen Auto auch von den Schrotkörnern getroffen wurde, denn sein Firmen- und auch der Privat-PKW seien an den Windschutzscheiben beschädigt worden. Bei jeder Windschutzscheibe sind rund 15 bis 20 Einschläge, und auch er sei nach dem ersten Schuss in Richtung Häuser gleich in Deckung gegangen.

„Bei einem anschließenden Telefonat mit einem bekannten Jäger beschwerten wir uns über das Schießen in Richtung der Häuser und gaben die Beschädigung der Windschutzscheiben bei zwei Autos bekannt“, so Reinhard A. im NÖN-Gespräch.

„Zeigen Sie den Schaden ruhig an“

Der Jäger sagte, dass er im nördlichen Teil der Treibjagdlinie gestanden sei und wisse nicht, wer da geschossen habe, würde die Information aber sofort dem Jagdleiter weitergeben. Doch dieser hat sich weder für das Verhalten der Jäger entschuldigt, noch überhaupt bis dato gemeldet.

Am darauf folgenden Tag gegen Mittag kam der Jäger, der telefonisch informiert worden war, vorbei, hat sich die beschädigten Windschutzscheiben angesehen. Und sagte, Reinhard A. solle den Schaden ruhig anzeigen, denn die Versicherung der Jagdgesellschaft habe Geld genug. Auf den Hinweis, dass eine Anzeige Probleme für die Jäger bringt und es besser wäre, wenn der Schaden von der Jägerschaft selbst gemeldet würde, winkte er ab - und Norbert T. fuhr zur Polizei.

Die Anzeigen liegen derzeit bei der Staatsanwaltschaft St. Pölten.

„Darstellung entspricht nicht der Wahrheit“

Friedrich Priesching, Jagdleiter von Weißenkirchen, sagt dazu: „Es ist der Sicherheitsabstand bei dieser Jagd eingehalten worden und es ist auch nichts beschädigt worden. Bis jetzt hat mit mir noch keiner von den Herren Kontakt aufgenommen und es entspricht in keiner Weise der Wahrheit, wie es von ihnen dargestellt wurde. Außerdem handelt es ein laufendes Verfahren und will dazu gegenwärtig auch keine ausführliche Stellungnahme abgeben.“

Von Hans Kopitz

TwitterTwitterTwitterTwitterAls Mail verschicken

4Lesermeinungen/Kommentar schreibenWEISSENKIRCHEN12.01.2015, 15:23Jäger trafen auch Häuser

Anrainer klagt: "Schrotkörner prasselten aufs Dach, auch meine Lebensgefährtin ist getroffen worden." Jagdleiter dementiert die Vorwürfe. Jetzt ist die Staatsanwaltschaft am Zug.

http://mobil.noen.at/nachrichten/lo...urg/Jaeger-trafen-auch-Haeuser;art2430,598924


----------



## steiggeist (15. Januar 2015)

Die RAD.SPORT.SZENE hat jetzt eine Kolumne zum *legal biken - auch in Österreich*!






Hier gehts direkt zur Jänner Ausgabe(pdf). *(Roland Auferbauers Kolumne findest du auf Seite 30)*
​


----------



## Schoasdromme (15. Januar 2015)

@payne [/QUOTE]
Der Artikel in Post 629.
Das war nicht weit weg von mir.
Auch mir sind schon 2 Hunde vergiftet und etliche Katzen von Jägern erschossen worden.
Was ich für eine Meinung über die Jägeschaft habe, brauche ich wohl nicht erläutern.
Trotzdem finde ich, paßt deine "Hetzjagd" gegen die Jäger NICHT in diesen Thread bzw. schießt etwas über das Ziel hinaus....
Meine Meinung!


----------



## payne (15. Januar 2015)

Wennst zu Frieden bist das deine Hunde vergiftet wurden ich bin es nicht jeder soll von den untaten der Jäger erfahren.Unrecht aufzuzeigen ist noch lange keine Hetze.


----------



## Schoasdromme (15. Januar 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Wennst zu Frieden bist das deine Hunde vergiftet wurden ich bin es nicht jeder soll von den untaten der Jäger erfahren.Unrecht aufzuzeigen ist noch lange keine Hetze.


Sag mal gehts bei dir  noch?

Was soll der selten dämliche Satz "Wennst zu Frieden bist das deine Hunde vergiftet wurden" ?
Sorry, aber das ist


PS: ich habe die Jäger angezeigt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2015)

Hast du den Satz richtig gelesen bzw. verstanden? Dein Post liest sich nicht so.


----------



## payne (15. Januar 2015)

Geht's noch gibt's net Dämlich auch nich null Respekt aber das passt und jetzt glaubst deine Anzeige wird irgendwas ändern die Polizei und die Jägerschaft Arbeiten Hand in Hand wichtig ist das die Öffentlichkeit begreift was die meisten Jäger so im Wald treiben Unrecht bleibt Unrecht und muss bekämpft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn mir jemand unterstellt, daß ich zufrieden bin, daß meine Tiere getötet wurden, dann ist das für mich
da habe ich null Respekt, stimmt.
Bei dem Jäger wurde übrigens eine Hausdurchsuchung gemacht und sein Jagschein bis heute eingezogen, das war vor ca. 15 Jahren. Soviel zu "wenn du jetzt glaubst deine Anzeige wird irgendwas ändern die Polizei und die Jägerschaft Arbeiten Hand in Hand  "
Aber auch das hat absolut nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun.


----------



## payne (15. Januar 2015)

ein ganz ein Lustiger


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2015)

Die Beiträge über die Verfehlungen der Jäger tragen zu dem Thema nichts sinnvolles bei, sind eher ein payne in the ass.


----------



## martin2608 (16. Januar 2015)

ich denke auch, dass viele Beiträge von payne entbehrlich sind, außerdem wirkt die Flut an Einträgen inflationär.

weiters fällt mir dazu ein Zitat von Descartes ein: „Was Peter über Paul sagt, sagt mehr über Peter als über Paul.“


----------



## payne (16. Januar 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Beiträge über die Verfehlungen der Jäger tragen zu dem Thema nichts sinnvolles bei, sind eher ein payne in the ass.


In the ass on Sunday yes so sieht die eigene Sachlichkeit aus


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2015)

War klar, das sich das geistige Niveau von Fanatikern wie dir und bekloppten Jägern nicht unterscheidet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (16. Januar 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> War klar, das sich das geistige
> Niveau von Fanatikern wie dir und bekloppten Jägern nicht unterscheidet.



Bei diesen Satz über geistiges Niveau zu sprechen ist schön mutig

Was wird das jetzt machst einen auf dicke Hose Hintern Pc ja so sehen die Helden der Neuzeit aus

Persönlich zu werden ist keine Stärke nur so zur Info.


----------



## Tubatiger (17. Januar 2015)

Habe diesen thread immer aufmerksam verfolgt weil ich selber stark interessiert daran bin, dass in Österreich eine zeitgemäße Regelung bzgl. Wegerecht entsteht. Die letzten Beiträge wecken aber eher mein Desinteresse.

Und was payne und die Jäger betrifft: Bin eindeutig dafür, dass solche Dinge angesprochen gehören - aber vielleicht doch in einem eigenem Thread.


----------



## Schoasdromme (17. Januar 2015)

Tubatiger schrieb:


> Und was payne und die Jäger betrifft: Bin eindeutig dafür, dass solche Dinge angesprochen gehören - aber vielleicht doch in einem eigenem Thread.


genau


----------



## steiggeist (17. Januar 2015)

*Dr. Gürtler beendet Jagdpacht Lilienfeld / Muckenkogel*






hier gehts zum Artikel!


----------



## rpguagua (17. Januar 2015)

Zumindest hat er dann als Nichtpächter kein Recht mehr jemanden vor Gericht zu zerren...denn das hat er bisher nur für Jagdpächter erstritten.


----------



## steiggeist (17. Januar 2015)

wie im artikel vielleicht herauszuhören ist, dürfte die gemeinde und das stift soviel öffentlichen druck gespürt haben, dass gürtler die herrschaften so über den tisch ziehen konnte, dass es ordentlich gequietscht hat:
der berufsjäger wird jetzt vom stift bezahlt, welches auch die fütterung übernimmt, damit's der doyen schön knallen lassen kann...

was sonst noch in den ominösen 9 punkten steht, kann jetzt nur gemutmaßt werden.
vielleicht kann er das stift klagen, wenn er einen biker abseits der erlaubte forststrasse sieht.
was wiederum stress für die biker bedeutet...

es kann auch sein, dass so versucht wird einen keil in die szene zu hauen:
die braven die eh nur auf der forststrasse zur hütte wollen
und die bösen, die gemütlich ein wanderwegerl hinunter crusen wollen...


----------



## steiggeist (18. Januar 2015)

*Singletrails als Wahlkampfzuckerl*
In Niederösterreich findet am nächsten Sonntag, den 25. Jänner 2015, die Gemeinderatswahl statt. In der ÖVP Wahlkampfbroschüre fanden wir diesen Beitrag. Er ist insofern Bemerkenswert, als hier Mountainbiken eindeutig auf einem Wanderweg gehörend dargestellt wird und ohne das in diesen Kreisen gerne verwendete Unwort ´vertragliche Lösung´ auskommt.





Mountainbiker auf Singletrail in corporate identity der wahlwerbenden Partei

Hier dokumentieren wir dieses ´Wahlversprechen´ zur gefälligen Verwendung bei passender Gelegenheit

;-)


----------



## steiggeist (18. Januar 2015)

hier gehts zum Text


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Januar 2015)

Ich finde halt sehr interessant, dass gerade Tierschützer den Freizeitdruck eben nicht als Problem wahrnehmen, sondern eigentlich nur die Jäger und in deren Gefolge vielleicht noch der Forst bzw. Waldbesitzer.

Wer viel Zeit hat, kann hier mal reinschauen:




und hier geht es um den angesprochenen "jagdfreien" Kanton Genf:


----------



## payne (18. Januar 2015)

Jägerlügen - und die Wahrheit über die Jagd Jägerlüge Nr. 1  "Jäger schützen Wald und Feld vor Wildschäden"

FALSCH!

Die Jagd provoziert ganz im Gegenteil vielfach Wildschäden. Rehe sind z.B. von ihrer Natur her Bewohner von Wiesen und dem Waldrand. Erst die Jagd treibt die Tiere in den Wald hinein, wo sie dann keine - für sie lebenswichtigen - Gräser und Kräuter finden und ihnen nichts anderes bleibt, als an Knospen zu knabbern. Durch die Jagd werden die Tiere unnötig aufgescheucht, was ihren Nahrungsbedarf und damit die Fraßschäden oft weiter erhöht. Das verbreitete Argument, Wildtiere verursachten erhebliche Schäden, dient nur als Vorwand der Jäger, längere Jagdzeiten oder höhere Abschussquoten durchzusetzen. Oft sind die von Jägern verursachten Personen- und Sachschäden höher als der landwirtschaftliche Schaden durch Wildtiere.

Wie das Standardwerk »Vom Widersinn der Jagd« des Zoologen Carlo Consiglio von der Universität Rom nachweist, sind Verbissschäden in den meisten Fällen minimal und betreffen meist deutlich weniger als 2% an Pflanzen bzw. des Holzertrags. Außerdem können Schonungen und Jungwaldanpflanzungen z.B. durch Schutzzäune oder Netze vor Verbiss geschützt werden. 

In unbejagten Gebieten Europs, wie z.B. im Schweizer Nationalpark (seit fast 100 Jahren jagdfrei) nimmt die Größe des Waldes ständig zu!

»Fraß-Schäden« in Wald und Feld entstehen, weil man den Tieren heute keine Nahrung mehr lässt:

 fiel bei der Ernte auf den Feldern viel Getreide auf den Boden oder blieben noch Kartoffeln im Boden. Dadurch blieb immer etwas für die Tiere auf dem Feld.
 bleibt durch die modernen Maschinen nichts mehr übrig - man nimmt den Tieren jedes Korn weg.

 konnten Wildtiere auf Wiesenflächen, auf Brachen oder an ausgedehnten Waldrändern grasen.
 werden auch die Wiesen weitgehend landwirtschaftlich intensiv genutzt, die natürlichen Waldränder verschwunden, es gibt nur wenige Bracheflächen.

 wurden Felder und Wiesen natürlich bebaut.
 sind Felder und Wiesen durch Spritzmittel, Dünger sowie durch Mist und Gülle vergiftet, kein Kräutlein darf stehen bleiben. Dies führt zum Rückgang oder gar zum Aussterben von Tierarten, wie z.B. dem Feldhasen.

Die moderne Landwirtschaft hat den Wildtieren die Nahrungsquellen genommen. Der Jäger »reguliert« das Ungleichgewicht: Wenn Wildtiere in die Felder gehen um sich Nahrung zu holen, werden sie abgeknallt. Der Lebensraum für die Tiere hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer weiter verengt - Verursacher ist der Mensch. Wäre es nicht Aufgabe des Menschen, den Tieren Lebensraum zurückzugeben?


 Jägerlüge Nr. 2  "Jäger sind Ersatz für ausgestorbene »Raub«-tiere"



Forschungen zeigen, dass so genannte Beutegreifer nicht für die Regulation, d.h. die zahlenmäßige Kontrolle ihrer Beutetiere, verantwortlich sind. Beutegreifer erbeuten bevorzugt alte, kranke und schwache Tiere bzw. fressen Aas und tragen so zu einem gesunden Wildbestand bei. Ein Jäger, der auf große Distanz schießt, kann nur in den seltensten Fällen beurteilen, ob ein Tier krank oder alt ist. Da Jäger aber vor allem auf prächtige Tiere, nämlich Trophäenträger, aus sind, führt die von Menschen praktizierte Jagd dagegen in aller Regel zu einer naturwidrigen Fehlauslese. Stimme eines Jägers: »Jagd bedeutet auch, nicht nur Schwaches und Krankes zu erlegen, sondern »überzählige« kerngesunde Tiere (wer will schon Krüppel und Kranke essen?).« (WILD UND HUND 13/2001)
Wolf, Luchs und Braunbär wurden in Europa durch die Jagd praktisch ausgerottet, der Adler ist stark dezimiert - und die Rückkehr dieser Arten wird, wie das Beispiel des erschossenen Bären Bruno zeigt, aktiv verhindert. Mit dem Abschuss von bundesweit jährlich rund 93.000 Mardern, Füchsen und Wieseln dezimieren Jäger zudem die noch vorhandenen Beutegreifer - mit der schizophrenen Behauptung: »Fleischfresser nehmen dem Jäger die Beute weg.« Damit die Jäger genug zu schießen haben, werden Rehe, Hirsche und Wildschweine massiv gefüttert (oft illegal oder halblegal an so genannten »Kirrungen«). Auf ein erschossenes Wildschwein kommen nach Untersuchungen der Wildforschungsstelle Aulendorf (Baden-Württemberg) 250-300kg von Jägern ausgebrachtem Mais.


 Jägerlüge Nr. 3  "Jagd ist angewandter Naturschutz"



Jagd bedeutet eine Störung des natürlichen Gleichgewichts der Öko-Systeme. Sie kann zur Ausdünnung oder Ausrottung von Tierarten führen. Jäger sind Naturnutzer, aber keine Naturschützer. Sie hegen allenfalls die Tierarten, die für sie als Beute von Interesse sind. Im Übrigen widerlegen Jäger inzwischen diese Behauptung selbst: „Jagd als angewandter Naturschutz" oder „Jäger als die wahren Naturschützer" und so weiter - alles schön und gut. Akzeptiert werden wir von den Funktionären der Naturschutzverbände aber trotz allem nicht. Warum stehen wir nicht endlich mehr zu Sinn und Zweck unserer Jagdausübung? (...) Jagd ist eben nicht in erster Linie Hegen, sondern im ganz ursprünglichen Sinn Beutemachen, und Beute wollen wir doch machen. Es ist nicht verwerflich, Freude zu empfinden, wenn es gelungen ist, ein Stück Wild zu erlegen. Nein, es darf durchaus Freude bereiten, wenn ein Stück Wild durch einen sauberen Schuss schmerzlos verendet...« (WILD UND HUND 13/2001)

Im Schweizer Kanton Genf entschied die Bevölkerung 1975 durch ein Referendum für ein allgemeines Jagdverbot auf Säugetiere und Vögel. In den nachfolgenden Jahren erhöhte sich die Zahl der an den Ufern des Genfer Sees und der Rhone überwinternden Wasservögel auf spektakuläre Weise - ohne Zweifel eine Folge der ausbleibenden Störungen durch die Jagd. Vor dem Referendum hatten Jagd-Vertreter behauptet, der Feldhase wäre im Kanton Genf ohne die Jagd von der Ausrottung durch Beutegreifer bedroht. Das Gegenteil war der Fall: Inzwischen erfreut sich der Kanton Genf einer gesunden, vermehrungsfähigen Feldhasenpopulation, der größten Populationsdichte von Feldhasen in der Schweiz. Die Befürchtung der Landwirte, dass das Jagdverbot mehr Schäden an Kulturen bringen werde, hat sich nicht bewahrheitet: Die Schadenszahlen im Kanton Genf sind vergleichbar mit denen von Schaffhausen - obwohl in Schaffhausen die Jagd erlaubt ist.

Zahlreiche in Österreich immer noch jagdbare Arten (Feldhase, Baummarder, Waldschnepfe, Rebhuhn) gehören zu den gefährdeten Arten. Die Jagd ist nicht immer der einzige Gefährdungsgrund, allerdings trägt der Abschuss bedrohter Arten bestimmt nicht zu deren Erhalt bei. Seit dem 17. Jahrhundert sind die Jagd und die Zerstörung der natürlichen Lebensräume durch den Menschen für 57% der ausgerotteten Vogel- und für 62% der ausgerotteten Säugetierarten verantwortlich.
Jäger ballern zudem jährlich 100 Tonnen hochgiftiges Blei in unsere Natur. Dies führt zu einer Anreicherung von toxischen Schwermetall in den Nahrungsketten. Dies ist kein angewandter Naturschutz, sondern angewandte Naturvergiftung!


 Jägerlüge Nr. 4  "Ohne die Jagd nehmen die Wildtiere überhand"



Feldstudien von Ökologen ergaben, dass die Tiere über einen inneren Mechanismus zur Regulierung des Populationswachstums verfügen: Die Regulation der Wildtierbestände erfolgt nicht durch die Jagd. Droht Überbevölkerung, wird die Geburtenrate gesenkt. Auch dort, wo in Europa die Jagd verboten wurde, wie z.B. in den ausgedehnten italienischen Nationalparks, im Schweizer Nationalpark oder im Schweizer Kanton Genf, konnten bislang keine übermäßigen Wildtierbestände festgestellt werden. In fast allen anderen Ländern der Welt ist die Jagd in Naturschutzgebieten verboten, ohne dass dort bislang das natürliche Gleichgewicht aus den Fugen geraten wäre.


 Jägerlüge Nr. 5  "Jäger töten schmerzlos"



Oft werden die Tiere nur angeschossen. Die Nachsuche dauert, sofern sie überhaupt erfolgt, Stunden und Tage. Bis zum tödlichen Schuss schleppen sich die angeschossenen Tiere stunden- oder tagelang mit zerfetztem Körper, heraushängenden Eingeweiden, gebrochenen Knochen auf der Flucht vor den Jägern durch den Wald. Auch vom Schrot der Jäger werden unzählige Tiere, besonders Wildvögel, zwar getroffen, sterben aber nicht gleich, weil keine lebenswichtigen Organe getroffen wurden. Oftmals verenden sie erst Stunden oder Tage später an ihren Verletzungen. Jede vierte Ente lebt mit einer Schussverletzung.
Besonders grausam ist die Fallenjagd: Noch immer sind Totschlagfallen in einigen Bundesländern erlaubt - selten ist das Tier sofort tot. Bei angeblich »unversehrt fangenden« Kastenfallen gerät das gefangene Tier in jenem Moment, in dem der Kasten mit lautem Krach scihließt, meist in Panik, bewegt sich heftig und verletzt sich oft schwer. So liegt das »Stück« (Jägersprache) blutig, von grausamen Schmerzen gepeinigt, nicht selten hungernd oder durstend Stunden, oft Tage in einer engen Kiste und wartet auf einen grausamen Tod.


 Jägerlüge Nr. 6  "Die Jäger schützen die Bevölkerung vor der Tollwut"



In Europa wird ein regelrechter Vernichtungsfeldzug gegen den Fuchs geführt: mit Schrot, Fangeisen, Fallen, Vergasung im Bau und vergifteten Ködern - und zwar das ganze Jahr. Doch die Ausbreitung der Tollwut wurde durch keine dieser Maßnahmen gestoppt. Die Jagd auf Füchse führt durch den beschleunigten Ortswechsel der überlebenden Tiere sogar zur Ausbreitung der Tollwut. Der Schweizer Kanton Wallis ist durch Impfaktionen seit 1981 tollwutfrei. Diese Aktion kostete das Wallis 106.800 Franken im Jahr, während der angrenzende Kanton Bern - flächenmäßig nur wenig größer - 818.148 Franken für die Tötung einer großen Zahl von Füchsen und für die Impfung des Viehs ausgab, ohne die Tollwut einzudämmen. Dort wo man Füchse einfach sich selbst überließ, erlosch die Tollwut nach einiger Zeit von selbst (z. B. Nationalpark Berchtesgaden, Versuchgebiet Grafenau/Bayer. Wald).

In Österreich gibt es seit Jahren keine Infektion mehr. Mit Beginn 1991 wird flächenmäßig regelmäßig mittels Fischmehlköder geimpft. Die Zahl der infizierten Tiere ist rapide gesunken so dass Österreich am 28. September 08 von der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) und der Internationalen Tierseuchen- organisation (OIE) zum tollwutfreien Gebiet erklärt wird (orf.at/11.9.08).


Grafik: APA / Fälle seit 1998


 Jägerlüge Nr. 7  "Jagd ist ein Kulturgut"



Unter Kultur versteht man »die Gesamtheit der geistigen und künstlerischen Lebensäußerungen ... eines Volkes« sowie »feine Lebensart, Erziehung und Bildung« (vgl. Duden, Band 5, 1982). Ob das Töten von Wildtieren dazu gehört? - Bestimmt nicht!
Dass Menschen sich das Recht anmaßen, Lebewesen, die genauso wie sie fühlen und Schmerz empfinden, um des Vergnügens willen zu töten, ist vom moralischen Standpunkt her absolut inakzeptabel.


 Jägerlüge Nr. 8  "Der Mensch hat schon immer gejagt"



In der Frühzeit war der Mensch zunächst Sammler. Erst später wurde er zum Jäger. Die Abnutzungsmuster auf der Zahnoberfläche der Backenzähne von vielen Hominiden und Hominoiden zeigen eindeutig, dass diese Vorläufer des Menschen Pflanzenkost (Pflanzenfasern, hartschalige Früchte, Nüsse etc.) gegessen haben. Typische Raubtiere (z.B. Wolf, Löwe) und Allesfresser (z.B. Spitzmaus, Igel) haben andere Zahn- und Zahnschmelzstrukturen auf Backen- und Mahlzähnen als der heutige Mensch.

In der Schöpfungsgeschichte spiegelt sich noch die vegetarische Frühphase der Menschheit wieder, wenn in Genesis 1.29 Gott spricht: »Sehet da, ich habe euch gegeben alle Pflanzen, die Samen bringen, auf der ganzen Erde, und alle Bäume mit Früchten, die Samen bringen, zu eurer Speise.« Doch in dem Maß, in dem der Mensch begann, Krieg gegen seinen Bruder zu führen, begann er auch die Tiere zu schlachten. Bei »primitiven« Völkern dient die Jagd der Nahrungsbeschaffung. In Europa jagt der Mensch nicht mehr um seine Ernährung sicherzustellen. Es geht einzig und allein um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, ums Vergnügen - die Lust am Töten. Die Jagd ist heute das blutige Hobby einer kleiner Minderheit: Nur 1,4 Prozent der österreichischen Bevölkerung sind Jäger - die allermeisten davon sind Hobbyjäger.

64% der Österreicher sind für eine Abschaffung der Hobby-Jagd. Immer mehr Menschen erkennen: Auch Tiere haben ein Recht auf Leben! Tiere fühlen ähnlich wie wir - Freude, aber auch Leid. Tiere lieben das Leben genauso wie wir. Es ist verwerflich, Tiere aus niederen Beweggründen zu töten!

Wissenschaftliche Studien zeigen: Jagd schadet unserer Natur und schädigt das ökologische Gleichgewicht in unseren Wäldern. Es wird höchste Zeit, dass die Gesetzgebung in Österreich endlich dem aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkennnisstand und dem Willen der Bevölkerungsmehrheit angepasst wird. Die Jagd gehört in das Tierschutzgesetz.

Die Jagd ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß!

Theodor Heuss, der als erster Präsident der Bundesrepublik Deutschland aus Repräsentationsgründen häufig an Diplomatenjagden teilnehmen musste, formulierte treffend: »Jagd ist nur eine feige Umschreibung für besonders feigen Mord am chancenlosen Mitgeschöpf. Jagd ist eine Nebenform menschlicher Geisteskrankheit.«

Die »Jagdleidenschaft«, auf die die Jäger auch noch so stolz sind, ist eine gefährliche Perversion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (23. Januar 2015)

Hat nix direkt, mit 'legal biken' zu tun.
Aber indirekt, da doch schon öfters auch das Biker/Rowdies Klischee diskutiert wurde.





No risk, no fun?
Dieser Tage ist das Jahrbuch „Sicherheit im Bergland“ erschienen, das vom Österreichischen Kuratorium für alpine Sicherheit“ herausgegeben wird. 12 von 100 Seiten zum Thema „berg.mensch.risiko“ behandeln das Risikoverhalten von Mountainbikern. Resümee: „Es wurde auch deutlich, dass die Einschätzung der subjektiven Gefährlichkeit und objektiven Gefährdung bei Mountainbikern allgemein sehr gut ausgeprägt ist“
 neuer Beitrag von "FrieRadler" im upmove Magazin


----------



## steiggeist (23. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Blick zu unserern Nachbarn nach Deutschland:









vielleicht noch zusätzliche interessante links:
http://www.upmove.eu/imba-europa-mt...ft/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e681.html
http://www.upmove.eu/supersize-moun...-2/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e691.html


----------



## mexx00 (31. Januar 2015)

Gestern bei der ersten Vereinssitzung von upmove gewesen und ich kann nur sagen, wer nicht hin geht ist selber schuld!
Jeder der Zeit hat sollte sich das unbedingt anhören! Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!
Die weiteren Termine sind: 
http://www.upmove.eu/ausschreibung-...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e713.html


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. Februar 2015)

Nach dem Euro-CHF-Desaster hatte ich erwogen, nach Österreich auszuweichen. Aber nach dem, was ich gerade in verschiedenen Threads lese (geplantes besonderes Tötungsrecht für Jäger in der Steiermark, also gemeint ist die Tötung von Menschen), ist es vielleicht doch sicherer, in Syrien zu biken. Was ist denn das für ein gesellschaftliches System, in dem sich ein paar wirklich Geistesgestörte als politische Kraft etablieren können und dies staatlich geduldet und gefördert wird? Man muss bedenken, dass der Staat hier eigene soziale und wirtschaftliche Interessen hintenanstellt, um diesem Treiben freies Geleit zu geben. Ich bin jetzt wirklich verblüfft.

Und ich habe einige Sorge, ob hier mit normalen Mitteln des politischen Diskurses etwas zu erreichen ist. Man versuche doch mal, mit Verrückten zu verhandeln, denen die Anstaltsleitung quasi das Bestimmungsrecht in der Anstalt übertragen hat.

Ich darf das sagen, denn ich bin aus Deutschland und man kann meine Ausführungen niemanden in Österreich vorhalten.


Edit: Ok, im Naturschutzgesetz meines miefigen Heimatskaffs steht: "Zum Betreten gehören auch ... auf dafür geeigneten Wegen das Radfahren _und das Fahren mit Krankenstühlen; Fußgänger dürfen weder belästigt noch behindert werden."_ Auf Deutsch heißt das wohl: Wenn Fußgänger auf einem Waldweg einem Rollstuhlfahrer begegnen, hat der sich gefälligst vom Weg zu scheren. Irgendwie scheint die Waldluft den Administrierenden weltweit nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## tane (4. Februar 2015)

...schon wieder einer, der nix übrig hat für österarms bräuche...


----------



## mexx00 (4. Februar 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> (geplantes besonderes Tötungsrecht für Jäger in der Steiermark, also gemeint ist die Tötung von Menschen)




Also das kann ich mir beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Es stimmt schon das es geplant war eine so genannte Waldpolizei auszubilden die speziell auf Biker und Schwammerlsucher (Schwammerl = Pilze) los gehen aber nur um diese aufzuhalten und die Personalien aufzunehmen.
Nach neuesten Infos wird das aber nicht kommen!


----------



## TTT (4. Februar 2015)

Ich denke Leuchtenträger hat das Stilmittel der Übertreibung gewählt, so wie es die Jäger und Großgrundbesitzer bei den Mountainbikern doch auch tun.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Februar 2015)

Übertreibung schon, aber nicht ganz ohne Hintergrund. In diesem steirischen Gesetzentwurf - ich finde ihn jetzt nicht mehr - steht sinngemäß geschrieben, dass der Aufsichtsjäger eine Faustfeuerwaffe mit sich führen und diese einsetzen darf, wenn Pilzsucher oder Biker auf ihn losgehen. Nun gibt es in Österreich sicher auch das allgemeine Recht auf Selbstverteidigung mit den notwendigen Mitteln. Danach kann auch nach bestehendem Recht ein Jäger sich mit den Mitteln verteidigen, die notwendig sind, das wäre im höchsten Notfall auch die Waffe. Wenn dies nun aber in abgemilderter Form ins Jagdrecht aufgenommen werden soll, kann dies nur den Zweck haben, dem Aufsichtsjäger ein über das allgemeine Notwehrrecht hinausgehendes Recht zur Nutzung seiner Faustfeuerwaffe einzuräumen.

Das nenne ich dann ganz bewusst und ernsthaft ein besonderes Tötungsrecht, da es zumindest regelungstechnisch über das mit dem Notwehrrecht verbundene (minimale) Recht zur Tötung eines Angreifers hinausgeht.

Praktisch sähe dass übrigens so aus, dass ein erschossener Biker auf dem Weg liegt und der Waidgenosse Staatsanwalt gegenüber dem Waidgenossen Richter Beweis darüber führen müsste, dass der Biker den Waidgenossen Aufsichtsjäger _nicht_ ans Leder wollte. Das wird ihm naturgemäß misslingen. Also: _In dubio pro reo._

Wenn nach Inkrafttreten einer solchen Regelung noch ein Biker lebend den Wald verlässt, dann nur, weil der Aufsichtsjäger trotz der vom Biker a priori ausgehenden Gefahr für Leib und Leben das volle Risiko auf sich nimmt und nicht schießt. Oder, wie es in Krimis immer heißt: Wenn Du noch am Leben bist, dann nur, weil ich es will. O.k., ich gleite wieder ins lyrische ab.


----------



## mexx00 (4. Februar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich denke Leuchtenträger hat das Stilmittel der Übertreibung gewählt, so wie es die Jäger und Großgrundbesitzer bei den Mountainbikern doch auch tun.



Aber warum auf die selbe Stufe stellen??? Das macht uns auch nicht besser!

Ich finde diese ganze Hetze nicht gut, wir sollten alle miteinander gut auskommen. 
Punkt aus!

Es geht funktioniert nur ein miteinander und kein gegeneinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (4. Februar 2015)

Mehr als Smilies setzen kann ich nicht.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Februar 2015)

Habe ich doch verstanden. Aber ich übertreibe ja wirklich gern. So wie andere gern untertreiben.

@mexx00 - Zunächst s. o.

Und warum auf die selbe Stufe stellen? Erstmal ist es nicht die selbe Stufe. Nie würde ich einen Jäger bedrohen, der sich nicht ordnungsgemäß verhält. Warum aber haue ich argumentatorisch auf die Jäger drauf? Ich wohne in dem Teil Deutschlands, in dem es wieder Wölfe gibt. Dies führt natürlich zur Konfrontation mit der Jägerschaft. Nun gibt es hier die "guten" Wolfsschützer. Die meinen, man müsse aufklären, Frieden schaffen, auf die Meinung der anderen eingehen. Leider funktioniert das allein nicht. Denn die Wolfsgegner-/Jägerschaft organisiert ihren Krieg ganz anders. Da werden Treffen mit der "angsterfüllten" Bevölkerung organisiert, zu der gleich ein paar Lokaljournalisten und -politiker bestellt werden, und dort klärt der Oberwolfsgegner/-jäger dann als Fachmann darüber auf, welche Bedrohung die Wölfe darstellen. Am Tag darauf steht in der Zeitung, dass der *** auf die Ängste der Bevölkerung eingegangen ist und deutlich gemacht hat, welch große Gefahr der Wolf darstellt, und dass die anwesenden Volksvertreter ihm für die fundierten Informationen dankten. Die guten Wolfsschützer ziehen weiter durchs Land und erklären, dass der Wolf keine Gefahr ist. Und niemand hört ihnen zu. Oder: Ein Jagdverein verfasst einen offenen Brandbrief an das (un)zuständige Ministerium, weil Wölfe eine Herde Pferde auf die Straße getrieben haben, wo es dann zu einem schweren Unfall kam. Große Aufregung! Ein paar Tage später wird eingeräumt, dass keine Wölfe beteiligt waren, aber das hört niemand mehr. Nun wurde der Wolf, obwohl europaweit nach allen Regeln geschützt, auf die Liste der jagdbaren Tiere gesetzt. Dass es im Ergebnis der friedlichen Wolfsschutzpolitik so kommen wird, habe ich bereits vorausgesagt, als die Jägerschaft dies (erst zu Bejagung des Wolfs, dann mit der verlogenen Begründung, ihn schützen zu wollen) erstmals gefordert hat.

Eine Politik, wo die eine Seite stets die Verständigung sucht und die andere Seite einfach draufhaut, wird nicht erfolgreich sein. Jedenfalls nicht im Sinne derjenigen, die die Verständigung suchen. Die Gegner sind nämlich keine "guten" Menschen, die man überzeugen kann. Hier sind das Leute, die 2014 eben mal sieben Wölfe getötet haben*, und Jagdvereine, die für diese Straftaten öffentlich Verständnis bekunden.

Deshalb bin ich aus der Verständigungspartei ausgestiegen und haue drauf, wobei ich keine Gelegenheit auslasse, dies öffentlich zu tun. Ich gebe zu, es macht auch spaß, einen Wolfsgegner argumentatorisch "plattzumachen". Der selbst lernt dabei zwar nichts, der steht nach 14 Tagen wieder da und schwafelt denselben Unsinn wie vorher. Aber einige Zuhörer haben sich vielleicht eine Meinung zur Sache gebildet und das ist schon mal was.

Im Grunde bin ich für die Guter-Cop-böser-Cop-Variante. Ich bin ein böser Cop.


*) Selbstverständlich wurde keine dieser Straftaten aufgeklärt.


----------



## DerMonsieur (7. Februar 2015)

Auch Free-Skiier leiden wie wir Biker. Heute zufällig über folgendes gestolpert ... ich persönlich find's ned wirklich originell, aber dennoch etwas zum Schmunzeln wenn ich ans Thema und an die Hintergründe denke:

HYBRIS - a slightly different ski movie [NSFW]: 




Die Story und "Moral der Geschichte" zum Video: http://mobil.derstandard.at/2000011397181/Filmemacher-werfen-Kitzbuehel-Zensur-vor


----------



## martin2608 (7. Februar 2015)

hallo Leute,
bin gerade auf folgende Online-Abstimmung gestoßen:
http://www.sportaktiv.com/de/content/sollte-mountainbiken-auf-forst-und-wanderwegen-erlaubt-werden

steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, gebt daher bitte fleißig eure Stimme ab!


----------



## payne (7. Februar 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Habe ich doch verstanden. Aber ich übertreibe ja wirklich gern. So wie andere gern untertreiben.
> 
> @mexx00 - Zunächst s. o.
> 
> ...



*Kein Platz für Raubtiere CDU-Politikerin bläst zur Wolfsjagd*

Von Sascha Langenbach





Vize-Parlaments-Präsidentin Beate Schupp (47, CDU) hält den Wolf für einen Schädling.
 Foto: zVg
 Berlin –  
Wolfsland Deutschland. Die Mehrheit der Menschen freut sich, dass die seit 1904 ausgerotteten Graukittel wieder heimisch werden. Doch CDU-Politikerin Beate Schlupp hält das für falsch: Sie fordert, dass Wölfe gejagt werden dürfen.
Nur noch 25 Kilometer von der Berliner Stadtgrenze entfernt jagt ein Rudel Wölfe bei Sperenberg. Das beweisen Aufnahmen einer Fotofalle, die der WWF gerade präsentierte (KURIER berichtete). Auch in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sind Rudel und Einzeltiere unterwegs, sie jagen Rehe, Hirsche, Hasen...




Zusätzlich zu den hier verzeichneten Tieren und Rudeln wurde jüngst auch in Sperenberg ein Rudel entdeckt – nur 25 Kilometer von Berlin entfernt. Mehr als 120 Wölfe haben sich in mehreren Regionen angesiedelt.
 Foto: dpa
Aber warum Energie bei der Jagd verpulvern, wenn fette Beute auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert wird, scheinen die Tiere zu denken. Vergangene Woche wurden bei Röbel an der Müritz 40 Tiere einer Schafherde getötet. Das soll Konsequenzen haben, sagt CDU-Landtagsabgeordnete Schlupp: „Trotz Wolfsmanagement und geschulter Wolfsbetreuer sind Nutztiere nicht ausreichend geschützt“, sagt die agrarpolitische Sprecherin der Schweriner CDU-Fraktion. „Selbst Naturschützer fordern daher inzwischen die Bejagung von Wölfen.“
Wölfe laufen südlich von Berlin in eine Fotofalle












Bildergalerie (4 Bilder)
Die Ansiedlung des Wolfs – rund 120 soll es insgesamt wieder geben – verdränge andere geschützte Arten, sagt Schlupp. Tierhaltung im Freiland werde mit dem Wolf künftig kaum noch möglich sein. Es helfe auch nicht, Bauern Geld für getötete Schafe oder Rinder zu überweisen: Die Haushaltsmittel seien ohnehin schon knapp, Konflikte zwischen Mensch und Wolf zwangsläufig, meint die Vizepräsidentin des Landtages. „Der Umgang mit dem Wolf muss noch einmal grundsätzlich in Frage gestellt werden.“
Zwar birgt der scheue Wolf, allen Märchen zum Trotz, keine Gefahr für den Menschen. Doch die Raubtiere wecken heftige Emotionen. Auch in Brandenburg gab es nach Nutztier-Verlusten von Landwirten die Forderung nach Abschussgenehmigungen des geschützten Tieres.
Auch für Jäger wäre der Wolf eine schöne Trophäe, weshalb sie nichts gegen Ausnahmegenehmigungen hätten. Außerdem frisst er das sonstige Jagdwild auf: Pro Jahr schafft ein Wolf 62 Rehe, neun Hirsche und 14 Wildschweine. Menschen gehören nicht zum Beuteschema des Wolfes. Übrigens: An Bienenstichen sterben pro Jahr 300 Menschen in Deutschland. Bei Jagdunfällen immerhin noch 20.

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/brand...in-blaest-zur-wolfsjagd,7169130,20896216.html

Und das ist das beste.

*Wildschweine fressen deutsche Bauern arm*

Wildschweine lieben Mais, und weil die Anbaufläche ständig wächst, vermehren sich die Tiere stark. Ihr Appetit führt zu Millionenschäden. Und jetzt vergeht den Jägern auch noch die Lust aufs Erlegen. 




 
Im Jahr 2012 ist die Zahl der Wildunfälle stark gestiegen.
1/2

Sie wühlen Felder um, fressen mit Vorliebe den reifen Mais in der Erntezeit, überqueren mit ganzer Rotte mitten in der Nacht Straßen und verursachen so Schäden in Millionenhöhe: Wildschweine.
Nie zuvor gab es so viele Wildschweine in Deutschland, nie zuvor wurden so viele von den Jägern erlegt. In Bayern sprechen Politiker bereits von einer Plage, der man endlich Herr werden müsse – ansonsten drohe die Situation "aus dem Ruder zu laufen", sagt der bayerische Agrarminister Helmut Brunner (CSU).
Allein im Freistaat hat sich die Zahl der abgeschossenen Wildschweine seit 1980 mehr als verzehnfacht: Fast 66.000 Tiere erlegten Jäger in der Saison 2012/2013. Und auch diesen Sommer tummeln sich wieder unzählige Wildschweine auf den Feldern, denn aufgrund des milden, schneearmen Winters haben besonders viele Frischlinge überlebt.
Das Problem ist nicht auf eine bestimmte Region beschränkt: Hessische Landwirte klagen ebenso über Borstentiere, die nachts ihre Felder verwüsten. In Berlin tauchen Wildschweine inzwischen regelmäßig im Stadtgebiet auf und erschrecken die Einwohner. In dem sachsen-anhaltinischen Bitterfeld erlebten Jäger, Landwirte und Anwohner Anfang des Jahres eine monatelange Plage.
*Jäger meiden Wildschwein-Paradiese*

Die Wildschweine haben sich in den vergangenen Jahren explosionsartig vermehrt. Niemand weiß genau, wie viele der Tiere in deutschen Wäldern leben – geschätzt werden aber viele Millionen. Als Anhaltspunkt dafür gelten die jährlichen Zahlen erlegter Wildschweine, die der Deutsche Jagdverband jährlich veröffentlicht: Demnach wurden in der Saison 2012/2013 rund 645.000 Wildschweine getötet. In der Saison zuvor waren es gerade einmal 400.000.
Warum sich die Tiere stark vermehren, zeigt die Region um Güstrow. Seit die Landwirte im mecklenburgischen Landkreis Rostock flächendeckend Mais anbauen, fühlen sich die Borstentiere dort noch wohler: Das Futterangebot gleicht einem Schlaraffenland.
Ein weiterer Punkt, der aus Wildschweinsicht für die Wahlheimat Güstrow spricht: Dort findet sich kein Jäger mehr, der freiwillig ein Feld pachten möchte. Der Grund: Nach dem Bundesjagdgesetz müssen die Jäger des Kreises für den Ernteverlust der Bauern zahlen. "In Güstrow können auf einen einzelnen Jäger schnell 10.000 Euro zusammenkommen", erklärt Edgar Will, der Kassenvorsteher für die Wildschweinausgleichskasse ist.
330.000 Hektar Jagdfläche werden durch die Kasse abgedeckt. Im Schnitt verursachen die Wildschweine jährlich einen Schaden von 100.000 Euro. Was in der Summe gering klingt, könnte einzelne Jäger in die Insolvenz treiben.
*Maisanbau beschleunigt Vermehrung*

Die Kasse in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist bisher einmalig und soll die Jäger vor den finanziellen Risiken schützen. "Die Kasse soll die Jagd für jedermann ermöglichen", sagt Edgar Will. Alle Mitglieder zahlen je nach Gebiet einen pauschalen Beitrag.
In Gegenden, in denen die Wildschweine Überhand genommen haben und in großen Bereichen die Ernte vertilgen, müssen die Jäger allerdings einen Eigenanteil leisten, der bis zu 40 Prozent der gesamten Schadenssumme betragen kann.
Der Grund für die starke Vermehrung der Wildschweinbestände ist die Genügsamkeit der Tiere. Sie sind Allesfresser und ernähren sich von Eicheln oder Bucheckern, haben allerdings eine Vorliebe für Raps und vor allem Mais. Da kommt es ihnen entgegen, dass der Maisanbau seit Jahren stark zunimmt.
Seit 2010 wuchs die Maisanbaufläche um fast 300.000 Hektar auf insgesamt knapp 2,6 Millionen Hektar in Deutschland. Zwischen den hohen Maispflanzen können sich die Wildschweine hervorragend verstecken. Das macht die Jagd auf die Tiere in den Maisfeldern so schwer. Zudem sind die Tiere außergewöhnlich intelligent und haben ihren Biorhythmus in den vergangenen Jahren von Tag- auf Nachtaktivität umgestellt.
*Je mehr Futter, desto mehr Nachwuchs*

"Bei Wildschweinen steht die Reproduktionsrate in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Futterangebot", sagt Torsten Reinwald vom deutschen Jagdverband. "In kargen Jahren bekommt eine ausgewachsene Bache drei oder vier Frischlinge. Im Moment sind es locker doppelt so viele."
Wie hoch der Schaden ist, den Wildschweine insgesamt auf den deutschen Feldern anrichten, ist schwer zu beziffern. Der bayerische Jagdverband hat im Durchschnitt 52 Cent pro Hektar Jagdfläche errechnet. Übertragen auf eine Jagdfläche in Deutschland von rund 32 Millionen Hektar, wären das fast 17 Millionen Euro. Tendenz steigend.
Wildschweine sind auch für Autofahrer eine Gefahr. Da sie sich vor allem nachts aus den Wäldern herauswagen und ein dunkles Fell haben, sind sie auf schlecht beleuchteten Landstraßen nur schwer zu erkennen. Zwar werden Wildschweine in den Unfallstatistiken nicht gesondert aufgeführt, doch ist die Zahl der Wildunfälle insgesamt in den vergangenen Jahren deutlich gestiegen.
Allein zwischen 2011 und 2012 nahmen sie um zehn Prozent zu. 583 Millionen Euro müssten Versicherungen 2012 für Schäden, die durch Wildunfälle verursacht wurden, bezahlen. Im Jahr davor waren es noch 510 Millionen. Statistiken vom vergangenen Jahr liegen noch nicht abschließend vor. Angesichts der explodierenden Wildschweinpopulation kann aber von einem deutlichen Anstieg ausgegangen werden.
*Angst vor Ausbreitung der Schweinepest*

Und noch eine andere Angst kursiert im Zusammenhang mit Wildschweinen: Sie könnten die afrikanische Schweinepest (ASP) nach Deutschland einschleppen. Erst Anfang August warnte das Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft erneut vor der Seuche, die vor kurzer Zeit bei Schweinen im Nachbarland Polen diagnostiziert wurde.
Für Menschen ist die Krankheit ungefährlich, Wild- und Hausschweine können sich jedoch sehr leicht auch über Gegenstände und Essensreste, die mit dem Virus infiziert sind, anstecken.
"Die Auswirkungen eines Ausbruchs von ASP wären verheerend", sagt Antonia Riedl, Referentin beim Deutschen Bauernverband. Vor allem für die Zucht- und Mastbetriebe. Denn ist ein einziges Schwein infiziert, müssen alle Tiere im Betrieb getötet werden.
Einen Impfstoff gibt es bislang nicht. Bricht die Schweinpest in einer Region aus, müssen dort Tiertransporte eingestellt und Sperrzonen errichtet werden. Das würde auch Betriebe treffen, in denen ASP noch nicht aufgetreten ist. Der Schaden könnte dadurch leicht in die Milliardenhöhe klettern, schätzt die Agrarmarkt Informationsgesellschaft (AMI).

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article131310883/Wildschweine-fressen-deutsche-Bauern-arm.html

Die Jäger an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Februar 2015)

Nichts für Ungut, aber der Zusammenhang zwischen der Einschränkung der Wegefreiheit durch österreichische Jäger mit den Schwierigkeiten beim Wildtiermanagement in Deutschland erschließt sich anhand der obigen Artikel nicht so richtig.

So etwas würde eher passen:
*Jäger will Joggerin aus seinem Revier vertreiben*

Dort findet sich auch mein Lieblingszitat:
_... führte der Richter aus, aber: „Inwieweit Sie Ihre Grundrechte einschränken lassen wollen, ist Ihre Sache.“_

Leider gibt es in Bayern mittlerweile auch vereinzelt Gruppen, die meinen hier lokal österreichisches Recht anwenden zu können, inklusive der ganzen damit einhergehenden Konflikte, die Eure Rechtslage heraufbeschwört und verursacht anstatt sie zu befrieden.

_Das Aufenthaltsrecht im Wald hingegen hat Verfassungsrang, und Warnkleidung und -lichter seien „sehr vernünftig, wenn Leute mit Waffen im Wald sind“. _

In Bayern wird, wie man sieht, eine vernünftige Rechtslage von vernünftigen Richtern durchgesetzt (i. d. R.).
Wo sich vernünftige Menschen (Jäger, Waldbesitzer, Erholungsuchende, aber auch Behördenvertreter) begegnen, sollte man aber auch trotz unterschiedlicher Interessen ohne Richter miteinander auskommen können. Diese Erkenntnis steckt in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung und ist in Teil 6 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes näher ausgestaltet - da könnt Ihr mal spicken .
Wichtiger Hinweis: Wer dann glaubt sich über Eigenschaften von Wegen streiten zu müssen, verkennt wie das Gesetz die Schranken des Grundrechts konkretisiert und statt Konflikte zu schüren Rechtssicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (8. Februar 2015)

Net scho wieder Joggen Mtb habe ich was verpasst und das Posting ist passent zu den Posting 663 von 
*Leuchtentrager*


----------



## steiggeist (9. Februar 2015)

Beitrag heute in ORF Konkret: Fotofalle im Wald

Es geht um den Muckenkogel und die Fotos aus Wildkameras die als Beweismittel zur Überführung von Simon gedient haben.

*Bitte macht euch selbst ein Bild:* http://tvthek.orf.at/program/heute-konkret/4660549/heute-konkret/9225139/Fotofalle-im-Wald/9225146


----------



## payne (9. Februar 2015)

Das ist so Typisch Österreichisch


----------



## steiggeist (12. Februar 2015)

Freiheit für Biker - Dietmar Gruber in der aktuellen Ausgabe SPORT-aktiv

mehr dazu wie immer unter www.upmove.eu/presse oder lies einfach die online Ausgabe auf http://epaper.digitri.com/14235675613773.dv#/1

Die Printversion gibt es ab heute im Kiosk


----------



## steiggeist (18. Februar 2015)

Beim Start unserer Initiative ´legal biken´ waren wir sicher, dass ´der Tourismus´ ein starker Verbündeter sein muss.
Nun, nach ein paar Monaten, sind wir etwas schlauer geworden, und wissen jetzt, dass wir hier etwas zu einfach gedacht haben.
*Hier* teilen wir mit euch ein paar Erfahrungen, die wir diesbezüglich machen mussten.


----------



## steiggeist (24. Februar 2015)

Da unser erstes Flugblatt ´vergriffen´ ist, haben wir eine verbesserte ´zweite Version´ aufgelegt. Die neue ´Version´ hat eine Unterschriftenliste integriert.
MACH MIT:
lade dir das Flugblatt herunter,
drucke es aus und
sammle Unteschriften!


----------



## rpguagua (2. März 2015)

*3. Trutzpartie Wien - 25. April 2015 12:00 - 17:00*

40 Jahre Forstgesetz – diesmal wird gefahren

Es sind jetzt 40 Jahre vergangen und wir meinen das dies genug ist:
Das Forstgesetz 1975 muss auch in Österreich das Befahren von Forststraßen und Wegen im Wald ohne Motorkraft auf eigenes Risiko ermöglichen.

3. Trutzpartie Wien auf Facebook

3. Trutzpartie Wien auf www.legalbiken.at


----------



## Constantius (2. März 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Beim Start unserer Initiative ´legal biken´ waren wir sicher, dass ´der Tourismus´ ein starker Verbündeter sein muss.
> Nun, nach ein paar Monaten, sind wir etwas schlauer geworden, und wissen jetzt, dass wir hier etwas zu einfach gedacht haben.
> *Hier* teilen wir mit euch ein paar Erfahrungen, die wir diesbezüglich machen mussten.



Ich bike zwar nur in Ö wenn es sich nicht umgehen lässt, aber ich teile euer Engagement für bessere Bikebedingungen - und bin gerne bereit mein Geld da auszugeben, wo es mir nicht nur Spaß macht, sondern auch ein gutes Biketourismuskonzept in Ö unterstützt.

Solche Links wie auf HIER sind da aber nur wenig hilfreich. Weder kann ich das im Detail verstehen noch gibt es mir als Piefke Hinweise, wo ich euch durch meinen Urlaub helfe, wo aber schade.

Etwas mehr tourifreundliche Infos statt Ösi-im-eigenen-Saft-gekoche wären daher toll!


----------



## rpguagua (2. März 2015)

In aller Kürze: Meide Österreich bis sich das Gesetz ändert. Auch Saalbach,  dort kann man zwar super fahren, nur wollen die Verantwortlichen dort genauso wenig eine Veränderung wie die Tiroler. Denn dann hätten sie zusätzlich Konkurrenz im eigenen Land. 
Italien und die Schweiz sollten baw. deine Urlaubsdestinationen sein. Vielleicht ändert sich dann ja die Einstellung in Österreich wenn das Geld ausbleibt.


----------



## steiggeist (2. März 2015)

@Constantius , wenn du etwas tun willst, dann *schreibe bitte* an unseren *Tourismusminister* [email protected], dass das in seinem Brief(http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/blog_download/84_734_antwortvonbmmitterlehner.pdf) dargestellte *touristische Angebot* *nicht zeitgemäß* ist, und *du *daher auf *einen Urlaub in Österreich verzichten musst*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpinfredi (3. März 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> @Constantius , wenn du etwas tun willst, dann *schreibe bitte* an unseren *Tourismusminister* [email protected], dass das in seinem Brief(http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/blog_download/84_734_antwortvonbmmitterlehner.pdf) dargestellte *touristische Angebot* *nicht zeitgemäß* ist, und *du *daher auf *einen Urlaub in Österreich verzichten musst*.


Ja, und das sollten möglichst viele unserer deutschen Sportsfreunde tun. Wir wollen unserer Tourismus ja nicht schlechtreden, aber was Mountainbiken betrifft, sollte in allen deutschen Printmedien von einem Urlaub in Österreich abgeraten werden. Mogelpackung - und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt nicht - solange biken in Österreich verboten ist.


----------



## steiggeist (11. März 2015)

*Mountainbiker Hauptstadtdemo am Samstag, den 25.April 2015*







Für alle interessierten: *hier gibt es weitere Infos* und ein *Flugblatt* zum *Downloaden*.


----------



## steiggeist (12. März 2015)

Um die Idee hinter "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" besser darzustellen, gibt es jetzt eine kurze Präsentation. 

Hier findet ihr eine kompakte Zusammenfassung und links zu den originalen Bildschirmfotos und Powerpoint Präsentationen


----------



## TTT (12. März 2015)

Gefällt! Mit Ton wär´s noch besser.


----------



## zweiheimischer (13. März 2015)

die reaktion des landesrates, biken sei ein "kulturbruch", ist etwas daneben:

http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2699535/http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2699535/


----------



## delphi1507 (13. März 2015)

Ich lese das so das die grünen einen kulturbruch begehen..


----------



## Christian66 (13. März 2015)

Na ja, seine "Kultur" halt. 

Is ja auch nix anderes zu erwarten aus der Richtung. 

Aber was soll man sagen - der is von den Steirern gewählt worden - ebenso wie die Betonschädeln bei mir in Fürst Erwin Land.

Bei uns sind ja noch nicht mal die Grünen so weit, da stellt sich aich der für den Ausbau der MTB Strecken hin und sagt es is alles gut, dabei ist der I...t selber seit Jahrzehnten leidenschaftlicher Radler - halt RR-ler.


----------



## zweiheimischer (13. März 2015)

naja, immerhin könnten steirische biker nun doch stellung beziehen. zb am 31.5.
insofern war die ansage etwas "patschert", sagten mir sogar jagd/forstaffine insider...


----------



## steiggeist (13. März 2015)

Habe noch einen Screenshot für unsere Facebookseite mit einem einen Textauszug gemacht.
Kurz darauf wahr der Link nicht mehr verfügbar.

Ob hier jemand interveniert hat? **ironie off**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (14. März 2015)

der Bericht ist wieder online: http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2699535/


----------



## steiggeist (14. März 2015)

upmover Sonny hat sich die Mühe gemacht, den Herrn Seitinger, Persch und Wörhy einen Brief zu schreiben.
Hier könnt ihr den Brief von Sonny nachlesen!


----------



## steiggeist (15. März 2015)

>



Die Geschichte hat eine Fortsetzung erfahren, hier zwei neue Abschnitte:

_*Steiermark Tourismus: Eine Frage des Geldes*

Bedenken kommen auch von Seiten des Steiermark Tourismus: Rechtlich gesehen muss jeder einzelne Waldbesitzer einwilligen, dass der Radfahrer durch seinen Besitz fahren darf. Der Steiermark Tourismus hätte kein Budget für eine landesweite Lösung, und natürlich sei auch die Haftungsfrage ein zentrales Thema, so Steiermark-Tourismus Erich Neuhold: „Es gibt eine Polizze, die kann jeder Verband, jede Gemeinde beantragen, und mit diesem Formular kann man die Freigabe einer Wegstrecke beantragen - das ist sehr unbürokratisch“.


*Alpenverein für freies Befahren des Waldes*

Dem Alpenverein Steiermark ist das allerdings zu bürokratisch. Norbert Hafner, Vorsitzender des Alpenvereins Steiermark, fordert wie in anderen Bundesländern ein landesweites Versicherungsmodell, bei dem dann auch eine Art Kilometergeld an den Waldbesitzer gezahlt wird, „wo über eine entsprechende Abteilung der Landesregierung für alle Forstwege ein entsprechender Vertrag gilt, so dass die Grundbesitzer ein Entgelt bekommen und außerdem aus der rechtlichen Haftung entlassen werden“.

Außerdem soll neben dem freien Betreten auch das freie Befahren des Waldes gelten: „Wir sehen das in der gleichen Art und Weise, wie das bundesweite Forstgesetz das freie Betreten für die Fußgänger regelt und erlaubt, dass man zu Erholungszwecken die Forststraßen, die vorhanden sind, nutzen können sollte“, so Hafner._

Ich finde den Abschnitt "Alpenverein für freies Befahren des Waldes" erfreulich.
Allerdings nur den zweiten Absatz.
Dieser steht für mich in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem ersten, eher im Widerspruch.


----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2015)

*zu eurer Info ein aktueller "Pressespiegel"*


Auf




eine Ankündigung für die nächsten Trutztpartien:

*Fahrverbot – gilt auch für Radfahrer*

(es wird auch besonders auf die wiener Demo am Samstag den 25.April hinweisen, leider fehlt der Link zum Event)






Auf




*Respektvolles Miteinander in Österreich: Die World of MTB-Story zum Wegerecht*,
ein interessanter Artikel aus deutscher Sicht geschrieben.
"legal biken - auch in Österreich!" wird vorgestellt.
Leider wird die Haftungunsproblematik unklar und missverständlich skizziert.
Interview mit Harald Philipp, hier ein Auszug:


----------



## steiggeist (18. März 2015)

***gelöscht***


----------



## steiggeist (22. März 2015)

Gefunden auf Seite 9, Die Zeitschrift als PDF.








Herr Ök.-Rat RUDOLF ROSENSTATTER, Obmann Waldverband Österreich, meint in der aktuelle Ausgabe von "Waldverbandaktuell" unter anderem:
"_Neben einem lebhaften Holzmarkt werden uns aber
auch andere Herausforderungen im Jahr 2015 erwarten,
die das Eigentum an sich betreffen. Wenn eine
generelle Öffnung des Waldes für Mountainbiker angestrebt
wird, so ist dies grundsätzlich abzulehnen,
denn Forststraßen dienen nicht als Erholungsraum
sondern vor allem als Betriebsstätte und Arbeitsplatz
für die Waldbewirtschaftung_".


Dazu seinen uns zwei Anmerkungen gestattet:
1) Das Forstgesetz von 1975 klärt eindeutig, das der Wald neben der Nutzfunktion auch eine Schutz-,Wohlfahrts- und eine Erhholungsfunktion hat. Weiter sind Forststraßen als Teil des Waldes anzusehen.
2) Wenn Radfahrer auf Forststraßen zu den größten Herausforderungen der heimischen Waldbesitzer gehören, zeigt das auch die Größe der Probleme auf, die die Waldbesitzer plagt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (27. März 2015)

14 Seiten "Wegefreiheit für Mounatinbiker"!
"Land der Berge" 02/2015
BIKE & BERG
5€, jetzt in der Trafik deines Vertrauens!


----------



## Thholz (28. März 2015)

Schade jetzt isses zu spät, der Urlaub
Ist gebucht (nahe Salzburg). Ich dachte schlaue Idee die Mädels kriegen Kultur und Shopping und ich ein paar schöne MTB Bergtouren. Vielleicht gibt es doch noch ein paar legale Strecken um Salzburg herum? Ich beneide euch um eure Berge aber nicht um diese krassen Zustände. Mal schauen wie es wird und ob ich wiederkomme oder dort hingehe wo man mich willkommen heißt, auch mit Bike. Wir hier in Brandenburg haben nicht wirklich viele Hotspots aber es geht dort auch sehr gut " Miteinander" , ohne jede Beschränkung. Ich drück euch in Ö die Daumen das Ihr irgendwann unsere Zustände erreicht. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Alex0303 (2. April 2015)

ist das ernst oder ein bisschen verspäteter Aprilscherz?
eine kleine Downhill-Strecke und ein "Singletrail" in OÖ?

http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...nberg-Abfahrtsstrecke-errichtet;art71,1723770

hoffentlich wirds was


----------



## bern (2. April 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> ist das ernst oder ein bisschen verspäteter Aprilscherz?
> eine kleine Downhill-Strecke und ein "Singletrail" in OÖ?
> 
> http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...nberg-Abfahrtsstrecke-errichtet;art71,1723770
> ...



...und genau das ist der mist, wenn solche bikekrabbelstuben gebaut werden:

"Bisher fuhren Downhill-Biker am Grünberg gelegentlich illegal auf Wanderwegen. Damit werde nun Schluss sein, sagt VP-Bürgermeister Stefan Krapf."


----------



## Alex0303 (2. April 2015)

naja.. mit 984m ist der Grünberg ja nicht so hoch, dass man weiß Gott wie tolle Strecken zambringt. 

es gibt ja auch genau 1 Skipiste dort .... uns seit letztem Sommer wieder eine Seilbahn...
ich glaub auch, dass eher Einheimische dort unterwegs sein werden, und der erhoffte touristische Zuwachs ausbleibt...


----------



## bern (2. April 2015)

die gefahr ist halt, dass man in 100 km umkreis zu hören bekommt "jetzt hamma euch eh die supertolle downhillstrecke am xyz-hügel gebaut also schleichts euch gefällig runter vom wanderweg!"


----------



## Alex0303 (2. April 2015)

da geb ich dir völlig recht.
von solchen Meldungen hat ma vlt. Ruhe, wenn sich die Gesetzeslage ändert ...
und da wirds auch a Zeitl dauern, bis es alle mitbekommen haben..


----------



## martin2608 (2. April 2015)

es gibt auch jetzt schon eine legal befahrbare Strecke auf den Grünberg und wenn man seine Tour schon in Steyrmühl startet, um sich zuerst entlang der Traun "warmzukurbeln" ist das eine ganz nette Tour.
Klarerweise wurden wir auch auf den legalen Strecken schon blöd angesprochen - Intelligenz und Wissen ist eben nicht gerecht verteilt.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. April 2015)

Die Sprüche kenn ich noch... bin ja ursprünglich aus Gmunden, war also mal der Hausberg.... 
damals hab ich allerdings erst zum biken angefangen und war noch mit dem Hardtail unterwegs. ...


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2015)

Ansage des Tages:

Naturfreund 2/2015

Leitartikel von *Mag. Andreas Schieder, Vorsitzender Naturfreunde Österreich*

Ja zum Biken auf Forststraßen!
...
Deshalb fordern die Naturfreunde Österreichs eine generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen fürs Radfahren, ...

ganzes Heft hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> upmover Sonny hat sich die Mühe gemacht, den Herrn Seitinger, Persch und Wörhy einen Brief zu schreiben.
> Hier könnt ihr den Brief von Sonny nachlesen!



Heute bekam upmover Sonny eine Antwort vom Landtagsclub der Grünen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Zöschg!

Vielen Dank für Ihre Unterstützung! Ihren Argumenten ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Erfreulicherweise bekommen wir viele positive Rückmeldungen zur Freigabe der Forststrecken. In der Politik braucht es aber noch viel Überzeugungsarbeit. Nicht nur SPÖ und ÖVP, auch FPÖ und KPÖ sind gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen. Wir wollen das Thema jedenfalls auch im Landtagswahlkampf ansprechen und im neuen Landtag gleich wieder eine Initiative starten.
Wir bleiben dran, bis sich etwas ändert!
LG und nochmals DANKE!

Landtagsklub der Grünen


----------



## Christian66 (3. April 2015)

Immerhin weiß ich wen ich zu wählen habe


----------



## payne (5. April 2015)

Die Grünen Heuchler niemals.


----------



## Christian66 (5. April 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Die Grünen Heuchler niemals.



Verstehe was du meinst.

Die uns in NÖ zu Wahl angebotenen Alternativen sind allesamt nicht gerade berauschend, ist alles irgendwo so zwischen Pest und Cholera-

der glatzerte Fürst Erwin und seine Statistenpartei (er ist ja absoluter Herrscher, seine Parteigänger daher Statisten)

die nicht ernsthaft existierende Sozialdemokratie
ekelige und ewiggestrige sogenannte "Freiheitliche"
zur KPÖ mag ich nicht mal was schreiben
heuchelnde Grüne
Ist schon schwer sich da zu entscheiden, aber wenn es nicht jeder für sich selber macht macht es jemand anderer für euch.

Ich habe mich schon entschieden, ich werde hier aber keinem auf die Nase binden wie ich wählen werde, geht keinen was an.

PS: alle diese Figuren sind von uns (also dem Kollektiv) gewählt worden - jedes Land hat die Politiker die es verdient.


----------



## payne (6. April 2015)

Die Grünen sind die grössten heuchler siehe Wiener Wahlrecht und siehe Deutschland Grün niemals es hilft nichts.


----------



## payne (6. April 2015)

*Viel Feindesland für Mountainbiker  Bundesforste haben bisher zehn Prozent ihres Wegenetzes freigegeben – Streitfall in Oberösterreich.*
Die Hochkampelstraße in Spital am Pyhrn (OÖ) ist wild umstritten: Seit Jahren möchten Gemeinde und Touristiker die Schotterpiste auf die Wurzeralm für Mountainbiker freigeben. Dort oben wird im Winter Ski gefahren, den Rest des Jahres wäre die malerische Gegend ein lohnendes Ziel für Radfahrer.
Doch ein Jagdpächter der Bundesforste (ÖBf) legt sich bisher erfolgreich gegen das Mountainbike-Projekt quer. "Radfahrer würden mein Revier abwerten. Niemand kann mir garantieren, dass die Mountainbiker nicht auch abseits der Forststraße fahren", betont Helmut Theißl.
Auch die Haftungsfrage sei nicht ausreichend geklärt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn ein Radfahrer gegen einen Lkw prallt. Schließlich werde die Hochkampelstraße auch als Zubringer für die Seilbahn und die Gastrobetriebe auf der Wurzeralm genützt. "Bei einem Unfall hafte dann womöglich ich", sagt der Südsteirer mit Zweitwohnsitz in Spital am Pyhrn.
Dass Waldbesitzer und Jäger keine Freude mit Mountainbikern haben, ist in Österreich kein Einzelfall. Immer wieder kommt es zu Streitigkeiten; viele Radfahrer sind illegal auf Forststraßen unterwegs. Die Bundesforste (ÖBf) erlauben derzeit nur auf etwa zehn Prozent ihrer Forststraßen das Mountainbiken. Umgerechnet sind das 2100 Kilometer, die meisten davon in Salzburg, Oberösterreich und Tirol. Von einer generellen Freigabe ist man weit entfernt: "Das ist im Forstgesetz nicht vorgesehen. Änderungen können ausschließlich durch den Gesetzgeber erfolgen", sagt ÖBf-Sprecherin Pia Buchner.
Der zuständige Bundesminister Andrä Rupprechter (ÖVP) spielt den Ball zurück. Auf eine entsprechende parlamentarische Anfrage gab es von ihm keine Antwort, zumal sie die "gewöhnliche Geschäftstätigkeit der Bundesforste" betreffe.
*Trillerpfeife*

Den Projektwerbern in Spital am Pyhrn ist damit nicht geholfen. Bürgermeister Ägidius Exenberger (SPÖ) will sich von einem Jagdpächter nichts diktieren lassen und kündigt kreativen Widerstand an. "Vielleicht gehen wir eine Zeit lang zur Dämmerung mit Trillerpfeifen in den Wald", sagt er. Dass sich Helmut Theißl auf diese Weise umstimmen lässt, ist unwahrscheinlich. Schon eher wäre er bei einer Minderung seiner Jagdpacht gesprächsbereit.




Bürgermeister Exenberger will Radstrecke durchsetzen  - Foto: KURIER/Jack Haijes
Dazu kommt allerdings ein klares Nein von den ÖBf. "Wir haben der Gemeinde angeboten, die Jagdpacht zu übernehmen. Das wurde abgelehnt. Nach Ablauf des Vertrags ist eine Freigabe der Hochkampelstraße für Mountainbiker aber vorstellbar", sagt Buchner.
Der Vertrag läuft noch bis 2020. Mountainbiker könnten bis dahin bald auf einen Single-Trail ausweichen. Die Downhillstrecke soll auf der Skipiste ins Tal führen. Und wie es aussieht, hat dort niemand etwas dagegen.
Über den Autor




 Christoph Weiermair 
 Zum Autoren-Profil
Weitere Artikel zum Thema



Protest
* Die Rebellion der Mountainbiker: "Forststraßen freigeben" *
50 Aktivisten trugen und schoben ihre Bikes auf für die Radfahrer gesperrter Bergstraße auf den Muckenkogel.

  
Bundesforste
Durchwachsenes Wald-Jahr, aber gutes Ergebnis 
  
Oberösterreich
Nackerpatzerl auf dem Mountainbike 
  
Sportmix
Piste frei für die Mountainbike-WM 
  
Oberösterreich
Mit Nagelbrettern gegen Mountainbiker 
Recht
*Bundesforste hoffen auf Fairplay*

Österreichs größer Waldbesitzer, die Bundesforste (ÖBf),  haben  Verhaltensregeln für Mountainbiker auf Forststraßen entwickelt. Gemäß „Biker Fairplay“ sind Radfahrer nur auf markierten Routen und zu gewissen Zeiten (abhängig von der Jahreszeit zwischen 7 und 19 Uhr) im Wald erwünscht.
 Außerdem gelten die Vorschriften die Straßenverkehrsordnung und Wanderer dürfen nur im Schritttempo überholt werden. Generell sollen sich Mountainbiker wie „Gäste im Wald benehmen, auch gegenüber dem Forst- und Jagdpersonal“.
Wer abseits der Routen und außerhalb  der freigegebenen Zeiten im Wald erwischt wird, ist ein „illegaler Biker“. Dieser trägt für das unerlaubte Befahren von Forststraßen das alleinige Risiko. Übertretungen werden mit Verwaltungsstrafen oder sogar  mit zivilrechtlichen Klagen geahndet.
Der Waldbesitzer wiederum ist bei einer zulässigen Nutzung im Rahmen der Wegeerhaltungspflicht nur für Schäden haftbar, die auf Vorsatz oder grobe Fahrlässigkeit zurückgeführt werden können.
Wer seine Forststraße für Radfahrer freigibt, wird in der Regel im Rahmen einer Nutzungsvereinbarung entschädigt. Meistens bestehen solche Verträge mit Gemeinden, Vereinen oder Tourismusverbänden.
Standardisierte Kriterien für neue Mountainbike-Strecken gibt es bei den ÖBf nicht: Ökologisch sensible Bereiche werden aber großräumig umfahren und sind von einer Nutzung ausgeschlossen.
(kurier)  Erstellt am 06.04.2015, 16:01


----------



## steiggeist (6. April 2015)

Weiter hier!


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2015)

payne schrieb:


> ... Gemäß „Biker Fairplay“ sind Radfahrer nur auf markierten Routen und zu gewissen Zeiten (abhängig von der Jahreszeit zwischen 7 und 19 Uhr) im Wald erwünscht.



na "erwünscht" sind Mountainbiker seitens der Forstbehörden wohl eher gar nicht



> Außerdem gelten die Vorschriften die Straßenverkehrsordnung und Wanderer dürfen nur im Schritttempo überholt werden.



Im "Schritttempo" ist man doch an sich so schnell unterwegs wie das Fußvolk, wie soll man da überholen?


----------



## steiggeist (7. April 2015)

*Stand der Dinge*
Du willst dir einen aktuellen Überblick über den Fortschritt der Initiative "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" verschaffen?





Hier findest du ihn: (von http://www.upmove.eu/stand-der-dinge/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e752.html)

Vor einem Jahr startete die Petition "Straffreiheit für die Mountainbiker am Muckenkogel". Der Hintergrund, vier Sportkollegen - zwei Damen und zwei Herren - wurden vom dortigen Jagdpächter auf Unterlassung mit einer Streitsumme von jeweils 15.000€ beklagt.

Dies war auch die Geburtsstunde unserer Initiative „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“. Die Petition, die von fast 10.000 Bikern unterschrieben wurde, konnte natürlich nur ein spontaner Aufschrei gegen eine Gesetzeslage sein, die solche absurden Streitfälle vor Gericht ermöglicht. Um das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen, brauchte es also eine neunen, strukturierten Ansatz, den wir seither mit „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“ verfolgen.

Jetzt, auch am Start der neuen Saison wollen wir euch wieder einmal über den bisherigen Verlauf, den aktuellen Stand der Dinge und die weiteren Schritte informieren:

*Was bisher geschah*

Wir haben uns im vorigen Sommer an unsere Mountainbike-Gemeinschaft mit der Botschaft gewandt: lasst uns gemeinsam die Sache in die Hand nehmen, wir haben jetzt seit fast dreißig Jahren vergeblich darauf gewartet, dass uns hier wer die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer holt: Das was wir wollen, nachrangig gegenüber allen anderen Wegbenutzern auf Forststraßen und Wegen unter Berücksichtigung der Fair Play Regeln Rad zu fahren, ist die normalste Sache der Welt, und muss auch in Österreich legal möglich sein!

Unsere vorausgegangene Analyse der bisherigen Versuche dieses Problem zu lösen zeigte eine Hauptschwäche für uns Mountainbiker auf: es gab keine langfristig agierende Interessenvertretung. So wurde einerseits akute Probleme, wenn sie nicht mehr länger „ausgesessen“ werden konnten, behelfsmäßig „Verpflastert“ (das Hansaplast heißt hier „vertragliche Lösung“). Anderseits versandeten mit viel Engagement betriebene Bürgerinitiativen einfach in den Mühlen der Legislative, da ihnen der Atem ausging.

Diese Schwächen der Vergangenheit werden wir durch die professionelle und strukturierte Organisation von upmove vermeiden. Selbstverständlich haben wir eine Kommunikationsstrategie entwickelt, mit der wir die uns an den Kopf geworfenen Gegenargumente entkräften können. Durch permanentes „dagegen halten“, wenn wieder irgendwo in den Medien auf Mountainbiker „los gegangen“ wird und durch aktive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zeichnen wir systematisch ein positives Bild von uns Bikern in der Öffentlichkeit.

Wir haben auch erkannt, dass nur durch öffentlichen Druck politische Entscheidungen in Gang gebracht werden können. Darum gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit, auf einer Unterschriftenliste oder online auf www.legalbiken.at seine Stimme zu erheben. Zusätzlich sorgen wir mit den „Trutzpartien“, wie wir unsere Demos am Berg, auf Fortstraßen auf denen Kollegen wegen Radfahrens angezeigt oder verklagt wurden, nennen.

*Stand der Dinge*

In der Steiermark bekennen sich die Grünen offen zu „legal biken“ und haben angekündigt, dieses Thema beim Wahlkampf um die anstehende Landtagswahl zu thematisieren.

Die Naturfreunde Österreich treten offen für die Legalisierung des Bikens auf Forststraßen ein, und kooperieren mit uns in diesem gemeinsamen Anliegen. Vorangetrieben wurde dieser Standpunkt von Karin Scheele, Vorsitzende Naturfreunde NÖ und Landtagsabgeordnete NÖ(S P Ö) und Gudrun Mosler-Törnström, Zweite Landtagspräsidentin in Salzburg(S P Ö).

Unabhängig von den Naturfreunden gibt es auch Nationalräte, die sich unserer Angelegenheit annehmen. Markus Vogl(S P Ö) ist einer davon. Er sieht das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen nicht nur aus gesellschaftspolitischen Gesichtspunkten als „Muss“, sondern auch im Sinne einer zeitgemäßen touristischen Entwicklung.

Dies soll nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, dass es sonst noch vielfach Widerstand und Beharren auf alten Positionen gibt. So zum Beispiel das Beharren auf dem Radfahrverbot auf den Fortstraßen der Stadt Wien an Rax und Schneeberg.

*Wie geht es weiter?*

Es gibt Signale von Seiten des Alpenvereins, dass auch dort Bewusstsein entsteht, hier auf Seiten der Radfahrer Stellung zu beziehen.

Am 24.April wird Andreas Schieder, Bundesobmann der Naturfreunde Österreich und Klubobmann der S P Ö im Nationalrat, die weitere Vorgehensweise der Naturfreunde bei einem Pressegespräch vorstellen. Er hat angekündigt bei dieser Pressekonferenz konkrete gesetzliche Änderungen(!) zu fordern.

Mit unseren Trutzpartien werden wir weiter Werbung für unsere Sache machen, und unseren Unterstützern zeigen, dass sie in die richtige Richtung arbeiten. Mit unseren Flugblättern werben wir um Unterstützer für „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“.

Die nächste Trutzpartie starten wir zur Abwechslung einmal Mitten in Stadt. Hier dürfen wir dafür zur Abwechslung einmal fahren : unter dem Motto „40 Jahre Forstgesetz, 40 Jahre Betretungsrecht, 40 Jahre Radfahren auf Forststraßen verboten“ vom Wienerberg zum Landwirtschaftsministerium, wo wir unser Forderungen wieder einmal deponieren werden.

*Was kannst DU machen?*

Du kannst einen Beitrag zu „legal biken – auch in Österreich!“ leisten: registriere dich hier www.legalbiken.at oder nimm an einer unserer Trutzpartien teil! Sobald wir über 100.000 Unterschriften haben, werden wir eine parlamentarische Bürgerinitiative einbringen und euch über die hinterlassene Emailadresse verständigen.

Noch gibt es viel zu tun, wie lange wir für eine Anpassung der Gesetzeslage noch weiter kämpfen müssen, wissen wir nicht. Wir werden aber auf alle Fälle so lange dran bleiben, bis es eine Lösung gibt. Der Weg ist noch weit, aber es ist auch schon viel in Bewegung gekommen.

Durch unsere Initiative haben wir uns die Möglichkeit zum Handeln gegeben. Es liegt jetzt an uns Mountainbikern selbst, dem Thema genügend Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen, um den Gesetzgeber zum Handeln zu bewegen. Darum nochmals unser Appell an dich: MACH MIT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (7. April 2015)

PS: Natürlich auch herzlichen *Dank* an alle *Mitstreiter*- ohne euch ginge gar nix!


----------



## steiggeist (9. April 2015)

Leserbrief von Nationalrat Markus Vogl(S P Ö ) zu diesem Artikel:




Hier gehts zum Artikel!

_Leserbrief
„Viel Feindesland für Mountainbiker“

Ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll mit Trillerpfeifen in den Wald zu gehen, den Unmut von Bürgermeister Ägidius Exenberger verstehe ich allerdings recht gut. Dass Mountainbiken in Österreich auf den allermeisten Forststraßen verboten ist, sehe ich nicht ein.
Das Forstgesetz von 1975 muss dringend den Gegebenheiten der heutigen Zeit angepasst werden. Wenn es nach mir geht, werden in Zukunft grundsätzlich alle Forststraßen für das Radfahren freigegeben. Sperrzonen aus Naturschutzgründen sollen allerdings möglich sein.
Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle für die 800 000 MountainbikerInnen in Österreich einsetzen, damit auch sie die Schönheiten der Natur genießen können. Das ist ein wesentlicher Punkt für die Sportmöglichkeiten der Einheimischen und auch für den Tourismus.
Weiters will ich betonen, dass ich infolge meiner parlamentarischen Anfrage (3476/J) ein sehr konstruktives Gespräch mit der Leitung der Österreichischen Bundesforste hatte. Die Bundesforste stellen jetzt schon einen guten Teil der Radwege in Österreich zu Verfügung. In den meisten Fällen sind es Großgrundbesitzer die das Befahren ihrer Forststraßen verweigern und damit den Ausbau eines herzeigbaren Radwegenetzes verhindern.

Ing. Markus Vogl
Abgeordneter zum Nationalrat (S P Ö)

PS:
Bei einem Unfall haftet im übrigen nicht der Waldbesitzer, es sei den er handelt in grober Fahrlässigkeit. Weiters gibt es für Radwege eine Versicherung des Landes Oberösterreich – diese kostet dem Waldbesitzer keinen Cent._


----------



## TTT (9. April 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> _In den meisten Fällen sind es Großgrundbesitzer die das Befahren ihrer Forststraßen verweigern und damit den Ausbau eines herzeigbaren Radwegenetzes verhindern._


Schön immer den schwarzen Peter weiterschieben! Es ist die Politik, die sich einem modernen (und außerhalb Österreichs üblichen) gesetzlichen Betretungsrecht verweigert!


----------



## steiggeist (13. April 2015)

Tourismusland Österreich:
http://kaiserjagd.at/
https://www.facebook.com/Kaiserjagd/posts/1508008869421450






Heute in der Schweiz:
http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9747-obwalden-legalisiert-alle-seine-singletrails.html


----------



## mexx00 (14. April 2015)

Endlich:
http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...e-Rad-Strecke-vor-der-Freigabe;art2315,623231


----------



## rpguagua (14. April 2015)

"...MTB Strecke..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2015)

Ist doch toll, jetzt noch ein E-bike Verleih im Tal und alles ist in Butter. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## payne (14. April 2015)

Und die vom Turnen befreiten werden dann mit den E Bike rauf heizen und die Bössssssen MTB fahrer haben die Arschkarte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2015)

Tja, es gibt Wandergebiete und Gebiete wo wandern und radfahren relativ uneingeschränkt zusammen gehören. 
Ich suche mir aus wo ich meinen kostbaren Urlaub verbringe. 
Diese Lösung mit dem einem Wanderweg/Forststraße ist ein Anfang aber für mich wie ein Tritt in den Ar..... 
Da muss mehr kommen um mich anzulocken. 

....darf allgemein zitiert werden!

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## steiggeist (17. April 2015)

Wir trauern um Edi Koblimüller...

von http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2705788/:
Der Linzer Bergsteiger Edi Koblmüller ist bei einer Ski-Tour in Georgien ums Leben gekommen. Er war bei einer Teilnehmerin der Expedition geblieben, die langsamer war. Die beiden gerieten in einen Blizzard und wurden am Donnerstagnachmittag tot gefunden.

Uns fehlen jetzt die Worte, um die Edi nie verlegen war.
Unten könnt ihr beispielsweise seinen Kommentar im "Land der Berge" aus dem Jahr 2001 nachlesen. In diesem forderte er damals schon Demonstrationen am Berg, am besten mit 2000 Bikern oder mehr, um für die Legalisierung des Mountainbikens einzutreten.

Leider konnte Edi diese Idee nicht mehr realisiert sehen. Für unseren gemeinsamen Wunsch nach dem freien Wegerecht für Radfahrer werden wir weiterarbeiten, bis er auch in Österreich gesetzliche Wirklichkeit geworden ist!


----------



## steiggeist (19. April 2015)

Vor 40 Jahren wurde in Österreich das Forstgesetz verabschiedet.

Mit diesem Gesetz, genauer gesagt dem §33 Abs 1 - wurde der freie Zugang zur Natur und zum Wald für die erholungsuchende Bevölkerung gesetzlich verankert. Das "Wegerecht" und die "Wegefreiheit" sind für den Großteil der Bevölkerung heutzutage selbstverständlich.

Vergessen wird dabei auf einen fast 80-jährigen Kampf für dieses Recht.

In den Nachbarländern Österreichs ist auch das Befahren von
Forststraßen (und teilweise Wegen) mit Fahrrädern erlaubt.

„Jedermann darf….Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten und
sich dort aufhalten.“

§ 33 Abs. 1 des ÖsterreichischenForstgesetzes 1975 (BGBl. Nr.
440/1975)1

Ein Absatz, der polarisiert…

In diesem Dossier anbei findet ihr Statements relevanter Verbände, Politiker und Interessenvertreter zu den Fragen und eine kurze Zusammenfassung der rechtlichen Situation in Österreich und in anderen Ländern.
Die pointiertesten Aussagen haben wir für euch in in diesem Artikel zusammen gefaßt!


----------



## steiggeist (20. April 2015)

‎Mountainbiken‬ im Land der Nebelgranaten
im derStandard.at

http://derstandard.at/2000014479551/Mountainbiken-im-Land-der-Nebelgranaten


----------



## steiggeist (20. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/20/upmove-legal-biken-auch-oesterreich/


----------



## payne (25. April 2015)

Mountainbiker am Ring Wien 25.04.2015
*Radler-"Trutzpartie" legte Favoriten und City lahm*

Letztes Update 25.04.2015 17:28




Die Protest-Radler auf der Wiedner Hauptstraße  (Foto: Leserreporter Stephan Moser)
*Hunderte Mountainbiker legten am Samstag Nachmittag Teile Favoritens und der Wiener City lahm. Begleitet von einem Polizei-Konvoi forderte die "Trutzpartie" freies Wegerecht auf Forststraßen und Wanderwegen. Dort gilt für Mountainbiker eigentlich Fahrverbot.*


Wer ab 13 Uhr mit dem Auto in Wien-Favoriten oder am Ring unterwegs war, wurde von der riesigen Radler-Truppe ausgebremst. Zur Sicherheit mit Polizeibegleitung traten die Mountainbiker vom Wienerberg zum Ring und eine Runde auf der Ringstraße in die Pedale. Zur Untermauerung ihrer Forderungen wurden Stopps vor dem Parlament und dem Lebensministerium eingelegt.

Ausgeklungen ist die Mountainbike-Demo schließlich beim Hochstrahlbrunnen am Schwarzenbergplatz. "Euer Sport braucht euch", ließen die Veranstalter im Vorfeld wissen - und fanden hunderte Anhänger für ihr Anliegen. Den Mountainbikern geht es um ein generelles Öffnen der Wander- und Forstwege für Bike-Sportler. Das bisherige Angebot umfasse alte und desolate Strecken - das soll sich durch die "Trutzpartie" ändern.


----------



## payne (25. April 2015)

*Kampf um die freie Fahrt im Wald  Sportler fordern generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen; Minister und Jäger sind dagegen.*




Am Samstag radeln sie wieder: Hunderte Mountainbiker wollen bei einer "Trutzpartie" durch Wien auf ihre Forderungen aufmerksam machen: Das freie Wegerecht für Biker auf Forststraßen und Wanderwegen. Auch die Naturfreunde Österreich sowie die Radlobby fordern die Freigabe der Forststraßen – wie es etwa in Deutschland üblich ist. Der Wald wird einmal mehr zu Konfliktzone.
Rund 800.000 Mountainbiker gibt es in Österreich, 200.000 allein in Wien. Tendenz stark steigend. Ihnen stehen 25.000 Streckenkilometer zur Verfügung. Vor allem in Ostösterreich hinkt das Angebot aus Sicht der Biker jedoch hinterher. "Gerade im Wienerwald ist es schwierig. Es gibt viele Wanderer und sensible Zonen. Die angebotenen Strecken sind alt und wenig anspruchsvoll. Dadurch schafft man einen Wildwuchs bei den Mountainbikern", erklärt Sportler Jochen Karl vom Verein Wienerwald Trails.
*Vermehrt Anzeigen*

Verlässt man die ausgewiesenen Routen, ist man als Biker illegal unterwegs. Denn das Forstgesetz gestatte zwar Erholungssuchenden den Wald zu betreten – nicht jedoch zu befahren. Aus Sicht der Sportler anachronistisch. "In den vergangenen Jahren ist es vermehrt zu Anzeigen wegen Besitzstörung gekommen. Grundeigentümer und Jäger gehen immer stärker gegen Biker vor", sagt auch Dietmar Gruber, Geschäftsführer der Sportcommunity "upmove", die die samstägliche "Trutzpartie" veranstaltet. Sportler hätten sich schon einem Streitwert von 15.000 Euro gegenüber gesehen.
Obwohl sich immer mehr Initiativen und auch Regionalpolitiker den Forderungen anschließen, beißen sie auf Granit. "Eine generelle Freigabe wollen wir nicht", winkt Magdalena Rauscher-Weber, Sprecherin von Umweltminister Andrä Rupprechter. "Tatsache ist dass es jetzt schon ausreichend Angebote gibt, die laufend ausgeweitet werden."
Damit gibt das Ministerium den Grundeigentümern Rückendeckung. Die Landwirtschaftskammer lehnt eine Öffnung der Forststraßen vehement ab. Sie seien primär Arbeitsplätze. Rund 145.000 Betriebe müssten aus der Bewirtschaftung ihres Waldes ihr Einkommen erzielen. "Mit der Öffnung wird das Eigentumsrecht gestört", sagt Martin Höbarth von der Abteilung Forst- und Holzwirtschaft der Kammer. Er spricht gar von einer Teilenteignung.
Konflikte Aus Sicht der Kritiker spricht zu viel gegen eine Forststraßen-Öffnung. Bei offiziellen Routen gibt es eigene Verträge. Für die Instandhaltung der Forststraßen bekommen Grundeigentümer ein Entgelt von Tourismusverbänden und Gemeinden. Das würde dann wegfallen. "Auch aus ökologischer Sicht ist eine generelle Öffnung abzulehnen", so Höbarth. Rückzugsorte für das Wild würden weiter eingeschränkt, es komme zu vermehrten Wildschäden. Auch Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern seien dann vorprogrammiert.
Die Argumente ziehen bei den Befürwortern der Öffnung nicht. Studien aus anderen Ländern würden etwa zeigen, dass sich das Wild an die Mountainbiker gewöhnt. Konflikte gebe es kaum, sagt "upmove"-Chef Gruber.
Fakt ist, der Druck auf den Naturraum steigt. Bei mangelnden Angebot weichen viele Biker auf illegale Routen aus. Im Wienerwald wurde der Bedarf erkannt, derzeit werden hier Pilot-Routen für ein modernes, legales Trail-Netz getestet (siehe unten).
*Kampf um die freie Fahrt im Wald*

*Sollen Österreichs Forststraßen für Mountainbiker freigegeben werden?*

Ja. Mountainbiken zählt wie Wandern zu den beliebtesten Freizeitmöglichkeiten. Gleiche Rechte für alle.
Nein. Es braucht vielmehr legale Trail-Netzwerke wie jenes, das im Wienerwald entstehen soll.
Nein. Die derzeitige Regelung reicht aus. Die meisten Forststraßen sollten Wanderern vorbehalten bleiben.
Ist mir egal.


  Weiter 
Über den Autor




 Katharina Zach 
 Zum Autoren-Profil
Weitere Artikel zum Thema



Resolution
* Debatte um freie Forststraßen für Mountainbiker im Landtag *
Die SPÖ in NÖ unterstützt die bundesweite Initiative "legal biken" auf Waldwegen.

  
Protest
Die Rebellion der Mountainbiker: "Forststraßen freigeben" 
  
Forstraßen
Viel Feindesland für Mountainbiker 
  
Bike
Rotwild GT S: Ein Mountainbike wie ein Sportwagen 
  
Fahrradhandel
Trends im Fahrradhandel: Mit dem E-Bike zum Gipfel 
Strecken
*Der Wienerwald bekommt einen "Trail-Park"*

_ Singletrails sollen den Bikern neue Herausforderungen bieten, erste legale Strecke entsteht. _
Die Mountainbiker-Szene boomt und mit ihr das Bedürfnis nach neuen Herausforderungen und anspruchsvollen Strecken. Die Folgen: Sportler weichen vermehrt auf Wanderwege aus, manche legen sogar selbst im Wald Strecken, sogenannte Singletrails, samt Sprungschanzen an – natürlich höchst illegal.




Jochen Karl und Florian Wiedner arbeiten an legaler Strecke  - Foto: /Katharina Zach
Doch nun kommt im Wienerwald Bewegung in die Szene. Die Initiative Wienerwald Trails will bis 2020 ein rund 100 Kilometer langes Trail-Netzwerk vom Anninger bis zum Kahlenberg umsetzen. Mit den bestehenden Strecken soll so ein legales und modernes Mountainbike-Streckennetz entstehen. Neue Singletrails sollen dabei ausschließlich den Bikern zur Verfügung stehen, Wanderwege auch für Sportler geöffnet werden.
*Pilotprojekt*

Unterstützung bekommen sie von den Österreichischen Bundesforsten, dem Biosphärenpark Wienerwald, dem Forstamt der Stadt Wien, dem Stift Klosterneuburg und dem Wienerwald Tourismus. Gemeinsam will man nun konkrete Strecken entwickeln. Die erste ist bereits in Planung. In Weidlingbach bei Klosterneuburg soll im Rahmen eines Pilotprojekts ein Trail-Park entstehen. "Das ist seit Jahren eine beliebte illegale Strecke", so Karl.
Derzeit werden diverse Gutachten erstellt, die Naturverträglichkeit geprüft und Haftungsfragen geklärt. Im Sommer rechnet Karl mit der Genehmigung, die Strecke ausbauen zu dürfen.
"Der Wienerwald ist eine Region, die extrem unter steigendem Freizeitdruck steht. Jährlich kommen rund 20 Millionen Besucher", erklärt Pia Buchner von den Bundesforsten. Man erhofft sich gewisse Lenkungseffekte. "Der Trail-Park bietet dann eine Entlastung der anderen Erholungsräume und es gibt weniger Nutzerkonflikte." Bei der Planung könne zudem auf ökologisch sensible Gebiete und den Naturschutz Rücksicht genommen werden, ergänzt Andrea Moser, Direktorin des Biosphärenpark Wienerwald.

Interview
*"Die Forststraße ist eine Werkstätte, keine Sportstätte"*





Foto: /Michal / NOELJV
Einer der obersten Jäger Österreichs und Generalsekretär der Landesjagdverbände, Peter Lebersorger, kann einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen nichts abgewinnen.
*KURIER: Wie sinnvoll ist die Forderung nach einer Freigabe der Forststraßen?
Peter Lebersorger:* Es geht um das Eigentumsrecht und die Arbeit im Wald. Das muss eine Entscheidung der Waldeigentümer sein. Eine Forststraße ist, wenn sie nicht freigegeben ist, eine Werkstätte und keine Sportstätte. Bei einer Freigabe müssten wir Jäger zudem sofort zu den Verpächtern gehen und unsere Verträge ändern. Wir würden dann viel weniger für unsere Jagdreviere zahlen. Eine völlige Freigabe der Forststraßen wäre eine Enteignung.
*Worin besteht die Problematik?*
Die Haftung würde auf den Eigentümer übertragen. Wenn jetzt einem Fußgänger ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt, regressiert der wegen Fahrlässigkeit beim Eigentümer. Auch die Jagd würde schwieriger und unvorhersehbarer werden. Wenn auf jeder Forststraße Mountainbiker unterwegs sind, muss ich das als Jäger einkalkulieren. Ein Spaziergänger bewegt sich mit drei bis vier km/h, das kann ich einschätzen. Ein Mountainbiker kommt viel schneller daher.
*Sind Projekte wie im Wienerwald mit einem legalen Trail-Netzwerk die bessere Lösung?*
Der legale Weg ist, wenn sich etwa ein Verein in Absprache mit dem Grundeigentümer auf Strecken einigt. Wenn das der Eigentümer entscheidet, akzeptieren wir Jäger das. Und jede Kanalisierung ist für das Wild sinnvoll.

(kurier)  Erstellt am 24.04.2015, 18:00


Letztes Update am 24.04.2015, 18:00
Artikel drucken
*Kampf um die freie Fahrt im Wald  Sportler fordern generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen; Minister und Jäger sind dagegen.*
441
Am Samstag radeln sie wieder: Hunderte Mountainbiker wollen bei einer "Trutzpartie" durch Wien auf ihre Forderungen aufmerksam machen: Das freie Wegerecht für Biker auf Forststraßen und Wanderwegen. Auch die Naturfreunde Österreich sowie die Radlobby fordern die Freigabe der Forststraßen – wie es etwa in Deutschland üblich ist. Der Wald wird einmal mehr zu Konfliktzone.
Rund 800.000 Mountainbiker gibt es in Österreich, 200.000 allein in Wien. Tendenz stark steigend. Ihnen stehen 25.000 Streckenkilometer zur Verfügung. Vor allem in Ostösterreich hinkt das Angebot aus Sicht der Biker jedoch hinterher. "Gerade im Wienerwald ist es schwierig. Es gibt viele Wanderer und sensible Zonen. Die angebotenen Strecken sind alt und wenig anspruchsvoll. Dadurch schafft man einen Wildwuchs bei den Mountainbikern", erklärt Sportler Jochen Karl vom Verein Wienerwald Trails.
*Vermehrt Anzeigen*

Verlässt man die ausgewiesenen Routen, ist man als Biker illegal unterwegs. Denn das Forstgesetz gestatte zwar Erholungssuchenden den Wald zu betreten – nicht jedoch zu befahren. Aus Sicht der Sportler anachronistisch. "In den vergangenen Jahren ist es vermehrt zu Anzeigen wegen Besitzstörung gekommen. Grundeigentümer und Jäger gehen immer stärker gegen Biker vor", sagt auch Dietmar Gruber, Geschäftsführer der Sportcommunity "upmove", die die samstägliche "Trutzpartie" veranstaltet. Sportler hätten sich schon einem Streitwert von 15.000 Euro gegenüber gesehen.
Obwohl sich immer mehr Initiativen und auch Regionalpolitiker den Forderungen anschließen, beißen sie auf Granit. "Eine generelle Freigabe wollen wir nicht", winkt Magdalena Rauscher-Weber, Sprecherin von Umweltminister Andrä Rupprechter. "Tatsache ist dass es jetzt schon ausreichend Angebote gibt, die laufend ausgeweitet werden."
Damit gibt das Ministerium den Grundeigentümern Rückendeckung. Die Landwirtschaftskammer lehnt eine Öffnung der Forststraßen vehement ab. Sie seien primär Arbeitsplätze. Rund 145.000 Betriebe müssten aus der Bewirtschaftung ihres Waldes ihr Einkommen erzielen. "Mit der Öffnung wird das Eigentumsrecht gestört", sagt Martin Höbarth von der Abteilung Forst- und Holzwirtschaft der Kammer. Er spricht gar von einer Teilenteignung.
Konflikte Aus Sicht der Kritiker spricht zu viel gegen eine Forststraßen-Öffnung. Bei offiziellen Routen gibt es eigene Verträge. Für die Instandhaltung der Forststraßen bekommen Grundeigentümer ein Entgelt von Tourismusverbänden und Gemeinden. Das würde dann wegfallen. "Auch aus ökologischer Sicht ist eine generelle Öffnung abzulehnen", so Höbarth. Rückzugsorte für das Wild würden weiter eingeschränkt, es komme zu vermehrten Wildschäden. Auch Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern seien dann vorprogrammiert.
Die Argumente ziehen bei den Befürwortern der Öffnung nicht. Studien aus anderen Ländern würden etwa zeigen, dass sich das Wild an die Mountainbiker gewöhnt. Konflikte gebe es kaum, sagt "upmove"-Chef Gruber.
Fakt ist, der Druck auf den Naturraum steigt. Bei mangelnden Angebot weichen viele Biker auf illegale Routen aus. Im Wienerwald wurde der Bedarf erkannt, derzeit werden hier Pilot-Routen für ein modernes, legales Trail-Netz getestet (siehe unten).
*Kampf um die freie Fahrt im Wald*

*Sollen Österreichs Forststraßen für Mountainbiker freigegeben werden?*

Ja. Mountainbiken zählt wie Wandern zu den beliebtesten Freizeitmöglichkeiten. Gleiche Rechte für alle.
Nein. Es braucht vielmehr legale Trail-Netzwerke wie jenes, das im Wienerwald entstehen soll.
Nein. Die derzeitige Regelung reicht aus. Die meisten Forststraßen sollten Wanderern vorbehalten bleiben.
Ist mir egal.


  Weiter 
Über den Autor




 Katharina Zach 
 Zum Autoren-Profil
Weitere Artikel zum Thema



Resolution
* Debatte um freie Forststraßen für Mountainbiker im Landtag *
Die SPÖ in NÖ unterstützt die bundesweite Initiative "legal biken" auf Waldwegen.

  
Protest
Die Rebellion der Mountainbiker: "Forststraßen freigeben" 
  
Forstraßen
Viel Feindesland für Mountainbiker 
  
Bike
Rotwild GT S: Ein Mountainbike wie ein Sportwagen 
  
Fahrradhandel
Trends im Fahrradhandel: Mit dem E-Bike zum Gipfel 
Strecken
*Der Wienerwald bekommt einen "Trail-Park"*

_ Singletrails sollen den Bikern neue Herausforderungen bieten, erste legale Strecke entsteht. _
Die Mountainbiker-Szene boomt und mit ihr das Bedürfnis nach neuen Herausforderungen und anspruchsvollen Strecken. Die Folgen: Sportler weichen vermehrt auf Wanderwege aus, manche legen sogar selbst im Wald Strecken, sogenannte Singletrails, samt Sprungschanzen an – natürlich höchst illegal.




Jochen Karl und Florian Wiedner arbeiten an legaler Strecke  - Foto: /Katharina Zach
Doch nun kommt im Wienerwald Bewegung in die Szene. Die Initiative Wienerwald Trails will bis 2020 ein rund 100 Kilometer langes Trail-Netzwerk vom Anninger bis zum Kahlenberg umsetzen. Mit den bestehenden Strecken soll so ein legales und modernes Mountainbike-Streckennetz entstehen. Neue Singletrails sollen dabei ausschließlich den Bikern zur Verfügung stehen, Wanderwege auch für Sportler geöffnet werden.
*Pilotprojekt*

Unterstützung bekommen sie von den Österreichischen Bundesforsten, dem Biosphärenpark Wienerwald, dem Forstamt der Stadt Wien, dem Stift Klosterneuburg und dem Wienerwald Tourismus. Gemeinsam will man nun konkrete Strecken entwickeln. Die erste ist bereits in Planung. In Weidlingbach bei Klosterneuburg soll im Rahmen eines Pilotprojekts ein Trail-Park entstehen. "Das ist seit Jahren eine beliebte illegale Strecke", so Karl.
Derzeit werden diverse Gutachten erstellt, die Naturverträglichkeit geprüft und Haftungsfragen geklärt. Im Sommer rechnet Karl mit der Genehmigung, die Strecke ausbauen zu dürfen.
"Der Wienerwald ist eine Region, die extrem unter steigendem Freizeitdruck steht. Jährlich kommen rund 20 Millionen Besucher", erklärt Pia Buchner von den Bundesforsten. Man erhofft sich gewisse Lenkungseffekte. "Der Trail-Park bietet dann eine Entlastung der anderen Erholungsräume und es gibt weniger Nutzerkonflikte." Bei der Planung könne zudem auf ökologisch sensible Gebiete und den Naturschutz Rücksicht genommen werden, ergänzt Andrea Moser, Direktorin des Biosphärenpark Wienerwald.

Interview
*"Die Forststraße ist eine Werkstätte, keine Sportstätte"*





Foto: /Michal / NOELJV
Einer der obersten Jäger Österreichs und Generalsekretär der Landesjagdverbände, Peter Lebersorger, kann einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen nichts abgewinnen.
*KURIER: Wie sinnvoll ist die Forderung nach einer Freigabe der Forststraßen?
Peter Lebersorger:* Es geht um das Eigentumsrecht und die Arbeit im Wald. Das muss eine Entscheidung der Waldeigentümer sein. Eine Forststraße ist, wenn sie nicht freigegeben ist, eine Werkstätte und keine Sportstätte. Bei einer Freigabe müssten wir Jäger zudem sofort zu den Verpächtern gehen und unsere Verträge ändern. Wir würden dann viel weniger für unsere Jagdreviere zahlen. Eine völlige Freigabe der Forststraßen wäre eine Enteignung.
*Worin besteht die Problematik?*
Die Haftung würde auf den Eigentümer übertragen. Wenn jetzt einem Fußgänger ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt, regressiert der wegen Fahrlässigkeit beim Eigentümer. Auch die Jagd würde schwieriger und unvorhersehbarer werden. Wenn auf jeder Forststraße Mountainbiker unterwegs sind, muss ich das als Jäger einkalkulieren. Ein Spaziergänger bewegt sich mit drei bis vier km/h, das kann ich einschätzen. Ein Mountainbiker kommt viel schneller daher.
*Sind Projekte wie im Wienerwald mit einem legalen Trail-Netzwerk die bessere Lösung?*
Der legale Weg ist, wenn sich etwa ein Verein in Absprache mit dem Grundeigentümer auf Strecken einigt. Wenn das der Eigentümer entscheidet, akzeptieren wir Jäger das. Und jede Kanalisierung ist für das Wild sinnvoll.


----------



## payne (25. April 2015)

Ch Ri  vor einer Stunde  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  1
Erinnert ein wenig an die Raucherdiskussion - das klappt auch überall - nur halt bei uns nicht ... liegt wohl an uns Österreichern 
Antworten





Ch Ri  vor einer Stunde  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  0
Wenn man sich die Beiträge hier so durchliest kann man ja wirklich Angst bekommen in unsere Nachbarländer zu fahren. Dort funktioniert das - was in Österreich unmöglich scheint. Ein friedliches Miteinander. Die wenigsten Argumente gegen eine Freigabe von Wegen für Mountainbiker sind bei näherer Betrachtung haltbar.
Es gibt auf allen Seiten schwarze Schafe - da sollten sich alle an der Nase nehmen. Oder verbieten wir jetzt das 
Autofahren von Privatpersonen auf unseren Straßen weil da einige dabei sind die rasen und dabei den Berufsverkehr stören? 
Antworten





Hr. radlerwahn  vor 8 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  1
das ist halt österreich:
alles verbieten und regulieren,daß die herrschaftlichen in ruhe mit ihren fetten suv´s durch den wald brettern und nach herzenslust wild abballern können!
das lustige an der ganzen diskussion ist ja, daß die tourismustreibenden sehr wohl wissen,welch gewaltiges potential und umsätze mountainbike tourismus bringen würde. neidisch wird da über die grenzen geblickt, wo offizielles mountainbiken boomt wie hölle! 
in unserer kasperlrepublik sind die jäger-alleine schon die ganzen wahnsinnigen giebelkreuzler- mächtiger als der papst. die aussagen des oberjägers zeigen ja, wie dumm diese herrschaften sind und immer wieder gründe erfinden,warum es so ist wie es ist!!
anscheinend sind hier in diesem forum jede menge dieser geistigen tieffliger unterwegs!
Antworten





Josef Binder  vor 8 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	2  0
Eigene Strecken für Biker. Fußgänger und Kinder leben in deren Nähe gefährlich.
Fahren sie am Wochenende den Radweg Tulln-Wien.
Da sind die rücksichtslosen "Kopf unten Radler" unterwegs !!
Antworten





Lieber reich als arm  vor 4 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  0
Diese Rücksichtslosigkeit ist echt ein Problem, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist für viele dieser Lifestyler ein Fremdwort, sie kennen nur mehr ihr überbordendes Ego. Die meinen ja im Ernst, der Berge und Wälder haben ihr ganz privater Austob-Parcours zu sein.
Da kann man nur erahnen, wie schnell die Wälder eine ähnliche Müllhalde wären, wie es bereits die Meere sind !
Antworten






Gertrude Baumgartner  vor 9 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	2  1
ich kann das wort FORDERN einfach nicht mehr h ö r e n !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Antworten





Astrid schneider  vor 12 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	5  1
Die Radfahrer vertreiben die Fußgänger und Wanderer !

Man kann nirgends mehr in Ruhe und Frieden gehe - man muss ständig damit rechnen, dass irgendwo ein Radfahrer "daherschießt" - sie lassen sich als Retter der Natur feiern, dabei verhässlichen sie mit ihren Eisenstangen Wiesen, Weiden, Almhütten, Blumensträucher etc...

und in der Stadt:
mittlerweile muss sich der Fußgänger entschuldigen, wenn er auf dem Gehsteig geht ! - immer mehr ausschließliche (!) Radwege nehmen dem Fußgänger den Platz weg und geben dem schwächsten und friedlichsten Verkehrsteilnehmer Nachrang ! 

wie zum Hohn rufen die Grünen zum Jahr des Fußgängers auf - ja wooo kann man denn noch unbehelligt von Radfahrern flanieren ? 

ich bin lieber "verzopft" als brutal ("weg da, ich bin der Gute")
Antworten





Emilia b.  vor 10 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	3  1
sie verzopft, ich verzopft..................... wunderbar, denn ihre ansichten sind total auf meiner Linie.

ich habe nichts gegen die radler, aber alles und jedes darf nicht erlaubt sein.
Antworten






Emilia b.  vor 14 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	5  1
also ich mag ja in manchen dingen alt und verzopft sein, liegt an meinen vorgerückten jahren, ABER ich persönlich finde, daß man in wäldern - außer laufen - keinen anderen Sport ausüben sollte.

zum einen geht im frühjahr enorme Gefahr von Wildschwein-mamas aus die ihren nachwuchs beschützen wollen und zum anderen stört es das wild, daß enorm in streß gerät. unnötigen streß wie ich meine.

es gibt genug wege und strassen auf dem man mit dem radl fahren kann. in den wäldern sollte es nicht erlaubt sein.
zumal wenn die Mountainbiker wie die irren durch wald und Flur hetzen.

außerdem gehört jeder wald jemanden und genau diese Besitzer sollten auch ein verbot aussprechen können und dürfen
an das man sich halten muß.
der wald und seine Lebewesen (vom schwammerl, käfer bis hin zu den vögeln und rehen, hirschen, dammwild etc. braucht ruhe und das sollte so bleiben.
man muß nicht immer und überall seinem vergnügen nachgehen.
Antworten





Martin Maier  vor 14 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	4  1
Moutainbiker sind reine Naturkonsumenten, die durch den Wald brettern, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Ich hab' noch keinen erlebt, der die Natur dabei genossen hätte, oder wegen einer Blume am Wegesrand stehen geblieben wäre, um sie zu betrachten. Stattdessen kann man sich als Wanderer, mit einem Hechtsprung vor denen in Sicherheit bringen, wenn einem sein Leben lieb ist ...
Antworten





holz Michel  vor 14 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  1
Rupprechter ist auch "Jäger"
Antworten





Polt Geist  vor 22 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	5  1
Wäre an und für sich kein Problem. Aber da die meisten Mountainbiker auf Fortstraßen mit Sicherheit nicht auf Sicht fahren würden und somit ein Gefährung für andere darstellen: NEIN!
Ich kenne keinen begeisterten Mountainbiker, der gemütlich durch die Gegend radelt. Wichtig ist stets die Challenge. Rauf oder noch besser Downhill.
Antworten





Das Orakel  vor 22 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	4  1
Im Wald sollte man auf zwei abstruse Dinge achten: Mountainbiker und Wildschweine. Gefahr geht aber meist nur von den Radfahrern aus.
Antworten





Anton paul  vor einem Tag  Permalink 	|    Melden 	5  1
der Wald ist ein Erholungsgebiet für Wanderer und keine Rennpiste für idio..... Mountainbiker.
Antworten





bernhard rottensteiner  vor 6 Stunden  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  0
i...t
Antworten






Tobias Rieper  vor einem Tag  Permalink 	|    Melden 	5  1
Die Radfahrer fordern immer nur, aber die Kosten sollen andere übernehmen. Die momentane Regelung passt schon so. Es ist kein Grundrecht, mit einem Mountainbike eine Forststraße zu benutzen.
Antworten





Thoma schko  vor einem Tag  Permalink 	|    Melden 	6  1
Ich bin dagegen dass alle Forstraßen freigegeben werden. Die Forststraße ist ein Arbeitsplatz, es fahren Holz-LKW und es wird Holz geschlägert und gebracht. Man kann ja auch nicht in einem x-beliebigen Firmengelände herumradln.

Ein ganz großes Thema ist auch die Haftung. Es kann nicht sein dass Forststraßen freigegeben werden, aber Grundbesitzer für den Zustand der Straße und des Waldes (dürre Äste und Bäume,...) verantwortlich sind. 

Das Argument, dass die Forsstraßen gefördert wurden und darum jeder das Recht hat sie zu benutzen ist auch haltlos, ich kann ja auch nicht in irgendeinem fremden Garten auf der Liege chillen nur weil der Besitzer eine Wohnbauförderung bekommen hat. 

Aber ich bin dafür, dass gewisse Routen freigegeben werden, die von der Waldbewirtschaftung her und für das Wild erträglich sind. Zusätzlich müssen auch Regeln erstellt werden: Mountainbiken nur zu gewissen Zeiten, kein abzweigen von der Route,...
Antworten





Ernst Mittag  vor einem Tag  Permalink 	|    Melden 	6  0
Soll generell verboten werden. Bei uns im Wald ist Radfahrverbot. Schert sich aber keiner. Wenn sie wenigsten langsam vorbei fahren würden, aber die nehmen überhaupt keine Rücksicht und rauschen nur so vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (25. April 2015)

Die Meinung der Hinterwäldler im Kurier alle erste Sahne


----------



## dopero (26. April 2015)

Hallo,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen die österreichische Sichtweise auf das ganze Thema besser zu verstehen.
Ich nehme hier mal Beispiele aus einigen Posts und ich erkläre daran was mir unverständlich ist.



payne schrieb:


> ... Auch die Haftungsfrage sei nicht ausreichend geklärt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn ein Radfahrer gegen einen Lkw prallt. Schließlich werde die Hochkampelstraße auch als Zubringer für die Seilbahn und die Gastrobetriebe auf der Wurzeralm genützt. "Bei einem Unfall hafte dann womöglich ich", sagt der Südsteirer mit Zweitwohnsitz in Spital am Pyhrn
> ...


Solche Kommentare habe ich schon öfter gelesen. Ich kann dieses angeblichen Haftungsproblem überhaupt nicht verstehen. So wie ich die österreichische Straßenverkehrsordnung verstehe (§ 1 und 2) müsste diese doch auch für Forststraßen gelten, auch dann wenn diese für bestimmte Verkehrsarten gesperrt sind. Warum sollte dann die Haftungsfrage auf Forststraßen anders liegen wie auf "normalen" Straßen?

Ebenso habe ich im Forstgesetz nichts gefunden, was dafür sprechen würde das auf Forstwegen die StVO ausgeschlossen wäre. Habe ich da jetzt eine völlig verdrehte Denkweise oder fehlt mir die österreichische Sicht auf diese Angelegenheit?

Ich kann im Forstgesetz zudem für das Betreten keine Regelung der Haftung finden. Wo ist diese zu finden?



payne schrieb:


> ... Außerdem gelten die Vorschriften die Straßenverkehrsordnung und Wanderer dürfen nur im Schritttempo überholt werden. Generell sollen sich Mountainbiker wie „Gäste im Wald benehmen, auch gegenüber dem Forst- und Jagdpersonal“...


Auch das habe ich schon öfter so gelesen. Die gegenseitige Rücksicht macht es zugegeben schon erforderlich das Wanderer in gemäßigtem Tempo überholt werden. Wie oben schon erwähnt sehe ich auf Forstwegen die StVO zuständig. Dadurch würden sich für Fußgänger diverse Verhaltensregeln ergeben, z.B. nur den "äußersten Fahrbahnrand zu benützen" (§ 76 (1)). Einen Vorrang der Fußgänger, wie immer wieder erwähnt, kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht sehen.


----------



## steiggeist (26. April 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen die österreichische Sichtweise auf das ganze Thema besser zu verstehen.
> Ich nehme hier mal Beispiele aus einigen Posts und ich erkläre daran was mir unverständlich ist.
> 
> ...



Momentan das Beste, was die Situation erklärt:
http://derstandard.at/2000014479551/Mountainbiken-im-Land-der-Nebelgranaten


----------



## payne (26. April 2015)

ARCHIV: Zwei Radfahrer fahren bei Oberstdorf im Allgaeu mit Elektrofahrraedern. Wer an der Huefte operiert wurde, Knieprobleme hat oder auch Laehmungserscheinungen an den Beinen, treibt erfahrungsgemaess kaum noch Sport, berichtet Thomas Horstmann, Sportmediziner und Chefarzt an der Medical Park-Klinik St. Hubertus von Bad Wiessee. Dabei sei es gerade fuer Gehbehinderte besonders wichtig, ihren Koerper in Bewegung zu halten, "denn ihr Risiko, uebergewichtig zu werden oder Probleme mit Herz, Kreislauf oder Blutzucker zu bekommen, ist besonders gross." (zu ****-Text) Foto: Lukas Barth/**** 
*Radfahren als Kettenreaktion  Stärkt Herz, Lunge, Rücken, Muskeln, hebt die Stimmung: Mit regelmäßigem Radfahren kommt der ganze Körper voll in die Gänge. Eine Antrittsrede.*

Früher düste er im Aston Martin über die Leinwand. Heute gleitet er lieber übers Land – auf zwei Rädern. Nachdem  ihrer Majestät schönster Agent, Bond-Mime Pierce Brosnan demissioniert hat, stieg er aufs Fahrrad um. Hawaii, Kalifornien – wo immer der Schauspieler weilt, sein Bike hat er dabei. „Das ist mein Personal Trainer“, hat der 60-Jährige, befragt nach seinem Fitnesskonzept, einem Reporter einmal geantwortet. Und damit  das auf den Punkt gebracht, was Mediziner seit Jahren ventilieren: Radfahren ist der ideale Gesundheitssport.




Foto: Reuters/TONY GENTILE
Der Tritt in die Pedale hat dermaßen viele, positive Auswirkungen auf den  Organismus, dass man beinahe schon von einem Allheilmittel sprechen kann. „Nahezu jeder kann auf diese Weise etwas für Gesundheit und Wohlbefinden tun und es sogar in den normalen Alltag integrieren. Einfacher geht es nicht“, sagt Ingo Froböse vom Zentrum für Gesundheit an der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln.
Der Zweirad-Experte empfiehlt das Gerät Menschen jeden Alters – besonders gerne aber jenen, die viele Jahre inaktiv waren oder zu dick sind. Froböse: „Speziell Radfahren, bei dem das Körpergewicht zu fast 70 Prozent vom Sattel getragen wird, ist für diese Zielgruppe hervorragend geeignet, um die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit zu erhöhen und den für diese Menschen so wichtigen Fettstoffwechsel anzuregen – ohne den passiven Bewegungsapparat zu überlasten.“
*Herzensgut*

Wer also den Sattel in die richtige Position gebracht hat, ist am besten Weg zu Wohlbefinden und Fitness. Das wird zuallererst  die Lunge danken, die beim Biken mit doppelt so viel Sauerstoff durchflutet wird wie in Ruhe. Und auch die Pumpe, die Lebenspumpe gewinnt. Durch regelmäßiges Strampeln wird neben den Grundfunktionen – Frequenz und Schlagvolumen – auch die Durchblutung des Herzmuskels positiv verändert. „Ergebnis ist eine deutlich ökonomischere Herzarbeit, die in einer reduzierten Belastung des Muskels mündet. Sämtliche Faktoren für einen Infarkt werden positiv beeinflusst, so dass das Risiko einen zu erleiden, um mehr als 50 Prozent reduziert wird“, sagt Froböse – und fährt oft und gerne mit gutem Beispiel voran, denn Radeln macht auch den Herrn Professor happy – nachweislich. Heute weiß man, dass bei längerem, gleichmäßigen Ausdauersport, zu dem Biken klarerweise zählt, nach 30 bis 40 Minuten die Ausschüttung von Glückshormonen, sogenannter Endorphine, beginnt. Diese wirken depressiven Verstimmungen und anderen psychischen Problemen entgegen, sodass die Wirkung des Radfahrens auf die Psyche auch hormonell gesteuert werden kann. Wer ein Stimmungstief   hat: ab auf den Sattel!
Apropos: Auch Rückenschmerzen, das Volksleiden Nr. 1, beugt man so vor. Bei leicht nach vorne gebeugtem Oberkörper gerät die Rückenmuskulatur unter Vorspannung und stabilisiert den Rumpf. „Die zyklische Beinbewegung erzeugt  Reize auf die Muskulatur im unteren Rücken, im Bereich der Lendenwirbelsäule und Ilio-Sakral-Gelenk – dort, wo die meisten Bandscheibenvorfälle vorkommen“, so Froböse. Er hat die Wirkung des Tretens genauer erforscht. Ergebnis: Der asymmetrische Impuls trainiert auch die kleinsten Muskeln an den Wirbelkörpern, die sonst nur schwer zu erreichen sind. Das Rückentraining per Bike ist also optimal, sofern die Sitzposition stimmt. Hier gilt: Der Hüftwinkel soll groß, der Sattel relativ weit nach vorne und der Lenker hoch eingestellt sein. Aber dann gilt: gesunde Fahrt!







Hundefuerst *  vor einem Tag  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  0
Kann all die postiven Effekte nur bestätigen. Radfahren ist v.a. eine sehr gelenkeschonenede Betätigung. Und ich fahre natürlich dort, wo das Ambiente mich verwöhnt. Das ganze Jahr hindurch, übrigens, weil im Winter Radfahren ist eine bloße Sache der Ausstattung.
Antworten





Astrid schneider  vor einem Tag  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  2
ja tatsächlich löst der starke Anstieg der Radfahrer und der Radreisegruppen eine Kettenreaktion aus: der Spaziergänger, der Wanderer wird verdrängt und die Gehsteige, Wanderwege und Almwiesen werden durch Eisenstangen (Rädern) und hässlich gekleideten Menschen verschandelt !

man geht friedlich seines Weges und plötzlich rast ein Radrennfahrer auf dem Wanderweg daher oder es schießt ein schwarz/gelb gekleideter "Außerirdischer" auf breiten schwarzen Gummireifen über eine hübsche Frühlingswiese oder Weide ..
frühere Seespazierwege werden von Tonnen von Radreisegruppen bevölkert etc...

gaaaanz toll - weder Spazierengehen/Wandern noch Radfahren machen in Wahrheit keinen Spaß mehr ...
Antworten





H. M.  vor 4 Tagen  Permalink 	|    Melden 	0  0
Los auf die Räder!
Antworten





Susanne Appelt  vor 5 Tagen  Permalink 	|    Melden 	1  0
Es wäre nur schön, wenn in Österreich auch für Mountainbiker Naturstrecken da wären, und sie nicht auf Straßen ausweichen müssten. Das Argument, Mountainbiker würden die Waldwege oder die Naturpfade "zerstören" stimmt so nicht, denn sie bewegen sich mindestens genauso vorsichtig wie Wanderer oder Spaziergänger voran.


----------



## steiggeist (26. April 2015)

Trutzpartie gestern in Wien:

ca. 400 Kollegen, Super wars, danke an alle die dabei waren!

http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/wien/art23652,1151812


----------



## Hofbiker (27. April 2015)

Viel weiter kann die Ökonomisierung der Jagd auf Kosten der Gesellschaft und der Tierwelt nicht gehen.
Die Jagdlust hinter Zäunen: vom Über-den-Haufen-Schießen in Flatrate-Wildgattern.

Hier ist ein sehr guter Bericht,  "BALLERN IM BORDELL" zum aktuellen Thema über die Jägerschaft und der deren egositischen Gehabe. 

Gratulation an die Redakteurin!


----------



## steiggeist (27. April 2015)

Alle Fotos von der Trutzpartie:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.896396160399614.1073741884.132461910126380&type=1


----------



## steiggeist (28. April 2015)

heut im Kurier:


----------



## herbert2010 (29. April 2015)

aber wir sind ein Problem für das wild

http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2707961/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> aber wir sind ein Problem für das wild
> 
> http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2707961/


Na klar sind wir schuldig...wir treiben ja die armen  Tiere aus dem Wald. 
Komisch, das sich bei mir im Garten die Rehe, Katzen, Waschbären.... fast nicht stören lassen wenn ich mit dem Rad nach Hause komme. Ein bisschen Gewöhnung Mensch/Tier ist eventuell nicht verkehrt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## steiggeist (30. April 2015)

Lesestoff für das verregnete Wochenende:






Nach den Naturfreunden haben sich auch die Radlobby und der AV-Steiermark als weitere Befürworter einer Reform des §33 im Forstgesetz zur Legalisierung des Radfahrens auf Straßen und Wegen im Wald zu Wort gemeldet. Dass dies nicht ohne Widersprüche ablief, war zu erwarten ;-)

Wir fassen hier die Positionen von allen Beteiligten, die sich bislang zum Thema zu Wort gemeldet haben, zum besseren Überblick für Euch zusammen.


----------



## steiggeist (1. Mai 2015)

noch mehr Lesestoff für das verregnete Wochenende!






Meinen Sie das wirklich ernst, oder geht es darum, dass Sie Angst vor den Grundeigentümern haben? Das Betretungsrecht auf das Radfahren zu erweitern würde sicher auch dem Tourismus helfen! Silvio hat uns dazu folgenden Brief, den er an Tourismusverantwortliche gesandt hat, übermittelt.

Ich stelle hier auch Faksimiles von  "saison - tourismusmagazin ausgabe 02/15" ein.
Das ist die Fachzeitschrift der Tirol Werbung.
Wegen dem Kontrast 
Hier wird endlich einmal von Seiten des Tourismus, ein Einschreiten des Gesetzgebers wegen der Liberalisierung des §33 im Forstgesetz gefordert!


----------



## payne (1. Mai 2015)

Ich mache Urlaub in Südtirol ich Boykottiere Österreich.


----------



## TTT (1. Mai 2015)

Ich war schon zum Skifahrn, Tourengehn, Langlaufen, Klettern, Wandern, Rennradeln und Mountainbiken in Österreich. Boykottieren hieße ja, bewußt auf etwas verzichten, um politisch etwas zu erreichen. Aber ehrlich, ich seh das nicht als einen Verzicht, ich hab schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr auf Urlaub in Österreich!


----------



## payne (1. Mai 2015)

So kann man es auch sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (2. Mai 2015)

FrieRadler Helmut Friessenbichler ...




...hat alles im Überblick ;-)

Nach der Trutzpartie ist vor der Trutzpartie, weil sie sind DAS Gegengift 
unser ‪FrieRadler‬, schildert seine Eindrücke von der "Ringstraßen-Trutzparie" in Wien am 25. April 2015, überblickt die aktuelle Gemengelage und motiviert für die nächste "Demo am Berg": Die Trutzpartie "Säbelrasseln" am Samstag, 31. Mai um 10 Uhr in Annaberg, Mostviertel/NÖ.


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Mai 2015)

Gestern auf Facebook open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...3326687455649/744165705705075/?type=1&theater 

Tourismus Salzburger Land für Forstwegeverbot

Es hört sich eigentlich unglaublich an: der Geschäftsführer des Salzburger Land Tourismus hält das generelle Befahrungsverbot von Forststrassen in Österreich für richtig und der Chef der Leoganger Bergbahnen stimmt ihm in dieser Meinung auch noch zu. Dazu wird noch die Nebelgranate "Haftung" geworfen.*

Wie kann das sein? Lebt die Region nicht vom Mountainbike-Tourismus?
Doch! Und genau deshalb möchte man wohl auch, dass Mountainbike-Touristen nur die als Ausnahmen freigegebenen Strecken im Salzburgerland nutzen und nicht etwa auf die Idee kommen, woanders im Land Urlaub zu machen.

So ein landesweites Verbot ist also ganz offenbar eine feine Sache für den Tourismus. Und am allerbesten sind die Bike-Touristen eh im Bikepark aufgehoben, wo sie für mehr Umsatz sorgen, als wenn sie sich selbst Routen zusammenstellen...

Was ist mit den einheimischen Bikern, die nicht jeden Feierabend mit dem Auto nach Leogang anreisen wollen? Was mit den Alpencrossern, die weiter auf illegalen Routen durch Österreich fahren? Daran hat natürlich kein Salzburger Land Touristiker Interesse, denn daran gibt es nicht viel zu verdienen.

Hat von Euch jemand Urlaub in Österreich geplant?

*Hintergrund zur Nebelgranate "Haftung":
http://derstandard.at/2000014479551/Mountainbiken-im-Land-der-Nebelgranaten


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Mai 2015)

Heute auf open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/744996342288678

In High Heels für das Wegnutzungsrecht
http://magazin.salzburgerland.com/outdoor-sport/lungau-zurueck-in-die-zukunft/

Kein Wunder, dass man derart um das Wegerecht ringen muss, wenn der Tourismus gleichzeitig für die Beibehaltung des Bikeverbots ist.

"Eine schicke junge Frau im Kostüm steht aufgeregt gestikulierend im dämmrigen Licht des Kuhstalls, ihre High Heels versinken im nassen Stroh. Ihr gegenüber der Bauer, Skepsis im Blick. Die beiden diskutieren angeregt, die Frau lässt nicht locker. Immer und immer wieder führt sie Argumente an, schließlich verlässt sie zufrieden lächelnd den Hof – in ihrer Tasche ein Papier mit der Unterschrift des Landwirts: seine Einverständniserklärung über die Nutzung der Wege auf seinem Land für Mountainbiker.

So oder ähnlich muss sie sich abgespielt haben, die Szene, die uns Andrea Moser-Dengg von der Ferienregion Salzburger Lungau gerade schildert. Stolz berichtete sie darüber, mit wie viel Engagement sie und ihre Kollegin in nur zwei Monaten ein Mammutprojekt realisiert haben. „Lungau EXTREM“ heißt die neu ausgeschilderte Mountainbike-Route, für die sie im Zweifelsfall die Bauern persönlich im Stall besucht hat, um über Wegnutzungsrechte zu verhandeln. (…)"

Wäre es nicht viel einfacher, attraktive Mountainbike-Route auszuweisen, wenn es das pauschale, landesweite Bikeverbot in Österreich nicht gäbe, Frau Moser-Dengg? Und glauben Sie nicht auch, dass man als Biker diese Routen viel lieber nutzen würde, wenn man auch rundum fahren dürfte und die Gesetzeslage in Österreich insgesamt bike-freundlicher wäre?

Kann hier beim Salzburgerland kommentiert werden http://on.fb.me/1OQjumu


----------



## scratch_a (3. Mai 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Hat von Euch jemand Urlaub in Österreich geplant?
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt steht Hinterglemm schon wieder auf unserer "wenn das Wetter und Zeit passt"-Liste, fest gebucht/geplant ist jedoch nichts. Letztes Jahr waren wir nicht da, die 3 Jahre zuvor schon jeweils.

Und wegen der aktuellen Diskussion bin ich auch hin und her gerissen. In Hinterglemm kennen wir uns inzwischen einigermaßen gut aus, wissen was uns erwarten würde, kennen paar Guides, hat man keinen Stress mit den Liften, ist preislich in Ordnung, sind relativ schnell dort von uns aus...
Ich kann euch sehr gut verstehen, dass euch am Besten geholfen wäre, wenn die Touristen weg blieben. Andererseits sind die Vorteile für uns in Hinterglemm nicht ganz ohne. Bin noch am schauen, welche gute Alternativen es möglicherweise geben könnte (Vinschgau finde ich mit shutteln aufwändiger, Schweiz ist vom Preis her meist schwierig). 
Oder worauf Zielte deine Frage?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2015)

Ein Grund mehr, ohne generelle Wege Öffnung für biker, keinen Urlaub mehr in Österreich zu machen. 
Bin ich froh vor Jahren nicht  zur Kasse gebeten worden zu sein, da bin ich in Unwissenheit auch einfach drauf losgefahren. Und ich gehe mal davon aus da bin ich nicht alleine. Nicht jeder touri liest erstmal Gesetze!

Deswegen werde ich Österreich auch als durchreisende Land gänzlich streichen, weder gibt es Geld fürs pickerl noch für irgend etwas anderes... 


Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## steiggeist (3. Mai 2015)

Zitat von 
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...ht-der-Jäger&p=2596271&viewfull=1#post2596271

" also soweit ich das auf die schnelle erkennen kann, setzt sich diese "lungau extrem"-strecke einfach aus den bereits lange bestehenden offiziellen mountainbike routen zusammen. das einzige was hier neu ist, sind die markierten verbindungswege (hauptsächlich asphaltstraßen) die dazwischen liegen und nun auf der karte als mountainbikestrecke markiert sind.
eigentlich klug: grundbesitzer müssen keine neuen wege freigeben und menschen glauben trotzdem, dass im lungau das wegenetz erweitert wurde...
werbung bringts! "


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Mai 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Oder worauf Zielte deine Frage?



Die Antwort hast du selbst gegeben. Wir möchten dass alle die in Österreich Bikeurlaub machen darüber informiert sind was hinter den Angeboten steht und sich ihre Gedanken machen.
Die Konsequenz daraus kann jeder selbst ziehen. Sei es dass er vor Ort die Verantwortlichen darauf anspricht oder das ein oder andere Mal auf einen Urlaub in Österreich verzichtet. Sicher werden wir so nicht Alle erreichen können. Aber es gilt das Thema aktuell zu halten. Der Rest kommt dann von alleine.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Mai 2015)

Ok, vielleicht finden wir ja für uns eine passende Alternative


----------



## Anna Friedle (3. Mai 2015)

http://derstandard.at/2000014479551/Mountainbiken-im-Land-der-Nebelgranaten


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Mai 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Antwort hast du selbst gegeben. Wir möchten dass alle die in Österreich Bikeurlaub machen darüber informiert sind was hinter den Angeboten steht und sich ihre Gedanken machen.
> Die Konsequenz daraus kann jeder selbst ziehen. Sei es dass er vor Ort die Verantwortlichen darauf anspricht oder das ein oder andere Mal auf einen Urlaub in Österreich verzichtet. Sicher werden wir so nicht Alle erreichen können. Aber es gilt das Thema aktuell zu halten. Der Rest kommt dann von alleine.


Hinterglem ist auch dieses Jahr wieder gebucht. Wir hatten letztes Jahr schon ein paar Gespräche mit oesterreichischen Bikern zu diesem Thema. Aus meiner Sicht hilft nur, wenn andere Regionen sehen, das wie in Saalbach-Hinterglemm erfolgreich mit MTB Geld verdient werden kann. Anders sind die verknoechrten Strukturen bei euch nicht zu knacken. Und ich dachte immer, wir Deutschen wären die Nr.1 im verbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (3. Mai 2015)

Heute gefunden:
http://www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/Startseite/Mountainbiken 

Wenn wir Wanderern begegnen steigen wir ab und lassen sie passieren. Ganz einfach, ganz selbstverständlich.

Sehr geehrte Frau Helpferer, das ist die ganze Geschichte. 
Wir wissen nicht was es da zum Raunzen gibt.

Lassen sie uns das Bild bitte kurz analysieren:

1) Die Radfahrer stehen und lassen die Wanderer passieren. Ob man an einen stehenden Wanderer oder einen stehenden Radfahrer vorbei geht, sollte für einen Bergsteiger der auf einen fast 3000m hohen Berg gehen will, keinen Unterschied machen.

2) Die Radfahrer tragen einen Rucksack, und können in diesem die nötige Bergausrüstung mitführen. Die Wanderer sind in kurzer Hose und ohne Rucksack unterwegs. Wo ist die für Touren in 3000m Höhe unerlässliche Ausrüstung?

3) Da die Radfahrer auf dem Weg fahren, stören sie das Wild nicht mehr wie Wanderer. Also praktisch gar nicht.

4) Die Höhenangabe für den Aufnahmepunkt der Fotos dürfte falsch sein. Meiner Meinung nach wurden die Aufnahmen unterhalb der Hagener Hütte Richtung "Sportgastein" gemacht.
Das ist ein uralter Saumweg, angelegt um mit schwer beladenen Lastentieren den Alpenhauptkamm zu überqueren.

Auf die weiteren untergriffigen Anschuldigungen gehen wir nicht weiter ein.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Mai 2015)

Hat man als "Naturschutzreferentin" wirklich so wenig Ahnung vom Wild? Das Wild in den Bergen klettert doch mühelos auf Hängen umher, da wo Wanderer und Biker viel mehr Probleme haben...und die sollen "das Wild in höchstem Masse gefährden" ?


----------



## Christian66 (3. Mai 2015)

Naturschutzreferenten also. Aha.

Zum fremdschämen sowas.

Die Dame soll sich doch mal bei ihren steirischen Kollegen aufschlauen wenn sie schon selber nix weiß und nur unqualifiziertes blabla von sich schreibt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. Mai 2015)

soeben hat der oeav zwei mitglieder verloren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> soeben hat der oeav zwei mitglieder verloren.


Hoffentlich nur ausgetreten 

... bei solchen Berichten bleibt einem die Spucke weg.
Da bereut man jeden Cent, den man die letzten Jahre in Ösiland gelassen hat, von mir gibt's nur noch die Maut auf den Transitstrecken. Das gilt Sommer wie Winter. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> ...
> werbung bringts! "



Das ist in DE aber auch nicht anders. Da es zu mühselig ist, ordentliche MTB-Routen auszuschildern und das außerdem auch Geld kostet, setzt man lieber auf Marketing.
s. z.B. den "Stoneman Miriquidi"...


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Mai 2015)

hmm. der lady könnt man ja auch den mailordner füllen: http://www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/Service/Vereinsfuhrung


----------



## steiggeist (4. Mai 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Heute gefunden:
> http://www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/Startseite/Mountainbiken
> 
> Wenn wir Wanderern begegnen steigen wir ab und lassen sie passieren. Ganz einfach, ganz selbstverständlich.
> ...



Hier die Reaktion des AV auf unser Facebook Posting von gestern:

https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb/photos/a.144546178917953.17593.132461910126380/899263500112880/?type=1&comment_id=899423153430248&reply_comment_id=899690850070145&total_comments=1&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}


----------



## tom_ass (5. Mai 2015)

Und wieder einmal frage ich mich wie solche Leute in solche Positionen kommen können bzw. mit gutem Gewissen gelassen werden.
Da schlägt einem so viel Unwissenheit und diplomatisches Nichtskönnertum entgegen was gefährlicher ist als jeder noch so unerfahrene Mountainbiker in dem Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (5. Mai 2015)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal frage ich mich wie solche Leute in solche Positionen kommen können bzw. mit gutem Gewissen gelassen werden.


Das nennt sich dann wohl Peter-Prinzip.


----------



## Tubatiger (6. Mai 2015)

Die Argumente, die Frau Helpferer verwendet, entsprechen exakt der schwarzen "Sprachregelung". Und der AV ist ja auch ein schwarzer Verein. Sie sagt ja nur das was viele Funktionäre dort denken.


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Mai 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Heute gefunden:
> http://www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/Startseite/Mountainbiken
> 
> Wenn wir Wanderern begegnen steigen wir ab und lassen sie passieren. Ganz einfach, ganz selbstverständlich.
> ...




ich habe mal deswegen an *SalzburgerLand Tourismus GmbH geschrieben

Hallo
ich fahre seit eingen Jahren gerne nach Salzburg in den Urlaub um mit meiner Fam. zu Biken
Dieser Artikel läst mich allerdings überlegen dieses Jahr das Letzte mal in Salzburg Urlaub zu machen, und ab nächstes Jahr ins Benachbarte Ausland auszuweichen wo Mtb Fahrer gerne gesehene Gäste sind und wo das Miteinander seit Jahren gut Funktioniert .
und das eine Naturschutzreferentin soviel un wahre aussagen von sich geben darf ist sehr Bedenklich
lg Lukes


Antwort von Heute
Sehr geehrter Herr Lukes,
besten Dank für Ihr E-Mail und ihren Hinweis auf den Online Artikel, den ich noch nicht kannte.
Auch ich bin mit dem Grundtenor dieses Artikels nicht einverstanden, den an und für sich funktioniert das Nebeneinander von Mountainbiker und Wanderer durchwegs gut im SalzburgerLand, auch wenn individuelle Sichtweisen manchmal unterschiedlich sind.
Es gibt ein 5.000 Kilometer langes und offiziell freigegebenes Mountainbikewegenetz im SalzburgerLand, das unseren Biker-Gästen eine große Freude macht,  darunter auch immer mehr Trails ;-)
Ich war auch etwas überrascht von diesem ÖAV-Artikel, da wir gerade an einem gemeinsamen Mountainbikewegekonzept SalzburgerLand arbeiten, dabei geht es u.a. um eine einheitliche MTB-Beschilderung, aber z.B. auch um das Fairplay untereinander. Und hier ist der Österr. Alpenverein Salzburg nicht nur eingebunden, sondern auch ein guter und konstruktiver Partner, ich werde daher Ihre Rückmeldung an diesen weitergeben.
In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass Sie dieser „Einzelmeinung“ nicht allzuviel Gewicht beimessen und das SalzburgerLand auch künftig eine attraktive MTB-Destination in Ihrer Urlaubswahl bleibt ;-) Gleichzeitig bedanke ich mich nochmals für Ihre Rückmeldung, denn das Feedback unserer Gäste ist uns immer sehr wichtig!
Mit den besten Grüßen
aus dem SalzburgerLand
Georg Schrofner


lg*


----------



## steiggeist (7. Mai 2015)

Na, dann können wir uns ja beruhigt zurück lehnen und die Hände in den Schoß legen ;-)

Super Herbert! 
Du warst sicherlich nicht der einzige, der sich beschwert hat...


----------



## payne (9. Mai 2015)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal frage ich mich wie solche Leute in solche Positionen kommen können bzw. mit gutem Gewissen gelassen werden.
> Da schlägt einem so viel Unwissenheit und diplomatisches Nichtskönnertum entgegen was gefährlicher ist als jeder noch so unerfahrene Mountainbiker in dem Gelände.



Arschkriechen mehr musst für den Job nicht können Typisch Österreichisch halt


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Mai 2015)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal frage ich mich wie solche Leute in solche Positionen kommen können bzw. mit gutem Gewissen gelassen werden.



naja, position ist übertrieben.

der/die naturschutzreferentin einer kleinen av-sektion hat in etwa soviel nach aussen wirksamen einfluss wie ein platzwart bei einem gebietsligaklub.
is ehrenamtlich und hat 0 bedeutung.

trotzdem isses toll, dass sich leute für solche ehrenämter begeistern können, nur manche sind halt da etwas - naja - patschert, hihi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Mai 2015)

wenns dort berge gäbe, hmmm, https://liberland.org/en/about/


----------



## payne (11. Mai 2015)

Ja Schön wäre es ich habe letztes Jahr im drei Ländereck Schweiz,Italien und Frankreich Urlaub gemacht ein Paradies für MTB Fahrer.


----------



## magas (11. Mai 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> http://www.alpenverein-salzburg.at/Startseite/Mountainbiken




scheint so als wäre dem AV-Sbg. selbst die Meinung ihrer Referentin peinlich geworden, der Artikel ist jedenfalls weg, so wie's aussieht


----------



## steiggeist (11. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info!

PS: Trutzpartie einmal anders 
www.upmove.eu/mtb-reisen-singletrail-biketage/salzkammergut-trophy-slow-motion-trutzpartie/1006j55k116t133.html


----------



## steiggeist (20. Mai 2015)

_Wir haben euch hier gebeten ein Zeichen zu setzten:_
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lega...iederoesterreich.686172/page-20#post-12508866


_Das habe ich heute in meinem Posteingang gehabt:_
Betreff: [ooe-news] Grüne PA: Schwarz: Forststraßen müssen für MountainbikerInnen freigegeben werden - Grüne OÖ wollen Antrag in Landtag einbringen

LAbg. ULRIKE SCHWARZ
VERKEHRSSPRECHERIN DIE GRÜNEN OÖ
................................................................................................................................................................................

Forststraßen müssen für MountainbikerInnen freigegeben werden – Grüne OÖ wollen Antrag in Landtag einbringen
Ulrike Schwarz vertraut auf Verantwortungsbewusstsein der MountainbikerInnen - Grüne OÖ werden sich dafür auf allen Ebenen politisch einsetzen und wollen auch einen entsprechenden Antrag in den Landtag einbringen
Im Hinblick auf den bevorstehenden Granitmarathon in Kleinzell am kommenden Wochenende ist es Ulrike Schwarz ein Anliegen, die Forststraßen für Mountainbiker zu öffnen. Das beliebte Mountainbike- Event lockt tausende begeisterte Sportlerinnen und Sportler jedes Jahr ins Rad-Eldorado Mühlviertel. Hier finden sie in der ‚Mountainbike Region Granitland‘ mit über 700 km Trails perfekte Bedingungen. „Abseits des Wegenetzes ist es für die MountainbikerInnen aber nach wie vor verboten, Forststraßen legal zu befahren. Ich vertraue auf die Vernunft und das Verantwortungsbewusstsein der RadlerInnen und die Einhaltung der MTB-Fair-Play Regeln. MountainbikerInnen sollten unsere Forststraßen ganz legal befahren dürfen“, sagt die Grüne Verkehrssprecherin.

Antrag in Landtag einbringen
Um die Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen  sicherzustellen, bedarf es der Zusammenarbeit aller Beteiligten: Gemeinden, Land, Bund. Schwarz wird daher einen Antrag im Landtag einbringen mit dem Ziel – im Sinne des Bürokratieabbaus - die derzeit noch geltenden gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen so anzupassen, dass die vorhandenen Barrieren für den Radverkehr abgebaut werden können. Das Land OÖ hat im Zuge der Deregulierungsinitiative, dem Paragrafendschungel den Kampf angesagt. Rechtsvorschriften werden durchforstet und vereinfacht. 22.582 Vorschläge und Anregungen hat die Oö. Bevölkerung für Vereinfachungen von Rechtsvorschriften eingebracht. „Mehr als 1000 Forderungen für die Legalisierung des Mountainbikes auf Forststraßen sind eingegangen. 800.000 Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer sowie zahlreiche Gäste in den Tourismusregionen suchen in Österreichs Wäldern und Bergen Erholung und sportliche Herausforderung, die derzeit noch von starren rechtlichen Vorschriften behindert wird“, so Schwarz und weiter: „Forststraßen sollen für MountainbikerInnen freigegeben werden, damit die ihren Freizeitsport in der freien Natur legal ausüben können.“

Mag. Gerhard Janser
Pressereferent
Die Grünen OÖ


----------



## mexx00 (28. Mai 2015)

Hier die aktuellen NEWS:

Wie die Wanderer uns sehen:
http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/presse...71272_bildschirmfoto2015_05_27um18.46.31.jpeg

Auch im Radio am Freitag:
Ankündigung LIVE SENDUNG RADIO Ö1
Freitag 29.Mai.2015 14:05 "Von Tag zu Tag"

Zeitungsberichte:
http://www.wienerzeitung.at/nachrichten/wien/rad/rad_news/753884_Freie-Fahrt-fuer-freie-Biker.html

http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...e-Strecke-bringt-erste-Erfolge;art2315,635982

http://derstandard.at/2000016389234/80-Prozent-der-Wanderer-haben-kein-Problem-mit-Radfahrern-im

kleine Erinnerung zur kommenden Trutzpartie in Annaberg:
http://www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-mostviertel-noe-mtb-event-in-amstetten/756b356i1.html

Und nicht vergessen sich brav bei legal biken anzumelden! Bzw. brav an Freunde und Bekannte weiter leiten, es fehlen nicht mehr viel dann sind die 30.000 voll! Helt mit und seit dabei!
http://www.upmove.eu/wir-wollen-legal-biken/legal-biken/983/

Greetz, Mexx aus Lilienfeld


----------



## mexx00 (30. Mai 2015)

TV Interview:

http://tvthek.orf.at/program/heute-...ste-Bernhard-Budil-und-Dietmar-Gruber/9860477


----------



## steiggeist (1. Juni 2015)

http://www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-sa...el/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e768.html


----------



## steiggeist (1. Juni 2015)

Die nächste Trutzpartie findet am Samstag, 20.Juni 2015, in Klaus im Steyrtal statt:

http://www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-pyhrn-priel-mtb-event-in-kirchdorf-an-der-krems/756b357i1.html


----------



## mexx00 (4. Juni 2015)

Aktion der Naturfreunde!

Unbedingt mitmachen und unterschreiben:

http://www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt/?nlcid=197


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (7. Juni 2015)

Hier ein Link zum ORF Salzburg.
Mir gefällt der Grundton der Berichterstattung!
http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Salzbu.../Forststrassen-Konflikt-Mountainbiker/9909656

Und bitte nicht vergessen:
In zwei Wochen ist es wieder soweit!
TRUTZPARTIE in Klaus an der Pyhrnbahn STAU AM SEE

http://www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-st...vent-in-klaus-an-der-pyhrnbahn/756b357i1.html

Wenn ihr dabei seit, bitte anmelden...


----------



## steiggeist (15. Juni 2015)

Aus der Gerüchteküche:

Mountainbike-Gruppe OeAV Villach hat soeben auf Facebook gepostet:

Es tut sich was im Alpenverein! In der gestrigen Sitzung des Bundesausschusses war Mountainbiking eines der heißen Themen. Die Details kommen sicher in Bälde über die Medien, das wichtigste in aller Kürze:
Wir Mountainbiker fristen jetzt nicht mehr das Schattendasein der "geduldeten" Alpin-Freaks, sondern sind jetzt auch vollwertige Bergsportler. Und es wird sich in Bälde ein weiterer Verein der Front für die generelle Öffnung aller Forstwege für Mountainbiker anschließen „grin“-Emoticon
Ein komplett freies Befahren der Wälder wird nicht unterstützt, das ist aber klar, da das gegen ein paar andere Vereinsinteressen sprechen würde. FR/DH-Strecken werden dort befürwortet, wo es die entsprechende Infrastruktur gibt, auch Singletrails sind eine feine Sache, so lange sie in geeigneten Regionen entstehen und alle Interessensgruppen in die Diskussion eingebunden werden. [A]

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/bergfahrrad/posts/861179830596292


----------



## steiggeist (17. Juni 2015)

Gestern auf LT1 gesendet
[video=youtube_share;CErBI2FcMHs]



www.legalbiken.at
www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt


----------



## payne (17. Juni 2015)

Ja in Österreich ist alles a bisserl komplizierter


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. Juni 2015)

link ohne worte, mitzahlen aber nicht mitfahren, feudalstaat österreich:

http://www.agrar.steiermark.at/cms/beitrag/11140778/100812126/


----------



## payne (18. Juni 2015)

Österreichische Logik vom feinsten nach den Motto zahlst die Strasse und schleichts euch.


----------



## steiggeist (18. Juni 2015)

http://www.tourismuspresse.at/press...ferenz-ja-zum-mountainbiken-auf-forststrassen


----------



## steiggeist (19. Juni 2015)

Das ist wirklich lesensenswert!
Lieber Österreichischer Alpenverein (OEAV), herzlich willkommen im Klub der "Radikalen" 






http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/OTS_20150619_OTS0005/oesterreichischer-alpenverein-auf-abwegen

https://www.facebook.com/alpenverein/videos/10153443213129357/
http://www.alpenverein.at/portal/ne...015_06_19_mountainbiken-auf-forststrassen.php
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...ung-von-forststrassen-fuer-mountainbiker-bild
http://derstandard.at/2000017716347...it-fuer-Oeffnung-der-Forststrassen-fuerRaeder


----------



## lulu1818 (19. Juni 2015)

ist heute in allen Medien,
zB:
http://www.tt.com/lebensart/freizeit/10169111-91/alpenverein-fordert-ja-zum-mountainbiken-auf-forststraßen.csp
http://www.orf.at/#/stories/2284916/

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

Ps: Die Wortwahl in Österreich derzeit - bei jedem Thema - ist zum Kotzen. Jeder der eine andere Meinung als die eigene hat ist ein Radikaler, Hetzer, Ausgrenzer, Gutmensch usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (19. Juni 2015)

Kaum zu glauben! Bekommt da jemand langsam kalte Füße oder warum hält man an so einer engstirnigen, veralteten Denkweise fest und schlägt diesen Ton an?


----------



## lulu1818 (19. Juni 2015)

Hab gerade diesen Felix Montecuccoli, Präsident der Land & Forstbetriebe Österreich gegoogelt. Adelsgeschlecht, versteht sich von selbst  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montecuccoli_(Adelsgeschlecht).
Einerseits ist er gegen Vermögens-, Erbschafts- und Schenkungssteuer und gegen "unseriöse Umverteilungsideen" http://www.landforstbetriebe.at/pressemitteilungen.php?press_id=357,  andererseits kassiert er selbstbewusst Subventionen für 1000 Hektar Land und 200 Hektar landwirtschaftliche Fläche http://diepresse.com/home/meingeld/...ccoli_Ich-geniere-mich-nicht-fur-Subventionen, die von Steuergeld an ihn umverteilt werden. Leute gibts...


----------



## steiggeist (19. Juni 2015)

"Kaiser Ferdinand II. belehnte Ernesto Montecuccoli 1624 mit der Herrschaft Hohenegg, die der protestantischen Familie der Enenkel im Zuge der Maßnahmen der katholischen Gegenreformation entzogen worden war."

Siehe auf der Homepage des "Grafen":
http://www.montecuccoli.at/geschichte.htm
(könnte man hier "entzogen" als Euphemismus für "enteignet" interpretieren  ? )


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2015)

Wenn man schon als Radikaler bezeichnet wird, wenn man sich für Fahrradfahren auf Forststraßen einsetzt, steht Euch Österreichern die nächste Revolution ins Haus.

An dieser Stelle darf man das oben stehende Motto ernst nehmen und tatsächlich eine generelle Wegefreiheit einfordern.

Ansonsten geht diese Revolution in Österreich aus, wie die letzten auch und bekommt da nie Frieden in die Sache.


----------



## steiggeist (19. Juni 2015)

Dieser Forstverein ist richtig cool !
Präsident: Forstverwalter vom Stift Schlägel, na gut
aber:
Vizepräsident 1: Generaldirektor der staatlichen Bundesforste
Vizepräsident 2: Abteilungsleiter im Landwirtschaftsministerium
?
Hier macht quasi der Staat ein Petition gegen die eigenen Bürger.
Gibt's auch selten


----------



## lulu1818 (19. Juni 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Hier macht quasi der Staat ein Petition gegen die eigenen Bürger.
> Gibt's auch selten


Österreich halt. Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.



steiggeist schrieb:


> könnte man hier "entzogen" als Euphemismus für "enteignet" interpretieren  ? )


Ich glaube der einzige der in dem Fall nicht "enteignet" sagt ist der der das Land bekommen hat.

Aber zum Positiven: Die schwarzen Interessensvertreter sind sich einmal öffentlich uneinig, das kommt selten vor und ist ein Grund für Optimismus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (19. Juni 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Aber zum Positiven: Die schwarzen Interessensvertreter sind sich einmal öffentlich uneinig, das kommt selten vor und ist ein Grund für Optimismus.


Da gibt's mehr:


----------



## rpguagua (19. Juni 2015)

Morgen geht's dann in OÖ weiter Andi


----------



## lulu1818 (20. Juni 2015)

"gegen Anarchie für Mountainbiker in den Wäldern" 
Bei dem was die nordslowenischen Politiker traditionell so von sich geben kommt man mit dem sich an den Schädel greifen gar nicht nach.


----------



## pndrev (20. Juni 2015)

Am besten finde ich ja "..weit über 90% der Bevölkerung benachteiligen..." und "einmaliges Einzelinteresse".


----------



## lulu1818 (20. Juni 2015)

Die Waldbesitzer wollen wieder nur das was sie immer von der Allgemeinheit wollen: Geld. Die Öffnung der Forststraßen werden sie sich schlussendlich teuer abkaufen lassen, wetten?


----------



## zweiheimischer (20. Juni 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> "gegen Anarchie für Mountainbiker in den Wäldern"
> Bei dem was die nordslowenischen Politiker traditionell so von sich geben kommt man mit dem sich an den Schädel greifen gar nicht nach.



ich verbitte mir den ausdruck nordslowenisch, die ktn politik ist seit jeher hort antislowenischer ewiggestriger. außer du willst die ulrichsberghelden mit dem wort beleidigen, dann is ok ;-)


----------



## steiggeist (21. Juni 2015)

Für Interessierte, Bericht über die gestrige Trutzpartie:
DANKE an alle Teilnehmer - 
es war uns wie immer eine Ehre, mit euch für unseren Wunsch einzutreten!
http://www.upmove.eu/5-trutzpartie-...rt/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e770.html


----------



## steiggeist (25. Juni 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## steiggeist (25. Juni 2015)

Leider muss ich sagen das unsere Gegenspieler immens mobilisieren können.
Das ist offensichtlich für uns Mountainbiker noch immer Neuland.

Das ist erste Mal aber *lesen* wir hier, dass diese Interessensvertretung eine Änderung der aktuellen Situation in Betracht zieht!
Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg Leute!

Zur Info:
Land&Forstbetriebe Österreich ist der Verein der Großgrundbesitzer.
Er hat 640 Mitglieder. (die 640 größten privaten Grundbesitzer)
Mitgliedsbeitrag: 2€/Hektar
Zur Illustration Esterhazy Betriebe 44.000 Hektar.
Da geht sich dann locker ein Büro im 3. u 4. Stock in einem Gebäude im 1.Bezirk aus.
Die Lage ist recht praktisch. im 1. u 2. Stock befinden sich die Büros der österreichischen Landwirtschaftskammer.
(Wien 1,Schauflergasse 6)


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Land & Forst Betriebe OOE [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 25. Juni 2015 13:11
An: [email protected]
Betreff: Freigabe der Forststraßen für Radfahrer [Scanned by Sophos
Antivirus]


Sehr geehrte Mitglieder!

Die Sozialdemokratischen Abgeordneten Oberösterreichs, sowie die
Abgeordneten der Grünen des oberösterreichischen Landtags haben jeweils
Mitte Mai 2015 Initiativanträge zur Öffnung der Forststraßen für
Radfahrer in den OÖ Landtag eingebracht.

Bereits Mitte April 2015 hat der Verband Land&Forst Betriebe
Oberösterreich vorsorglich auf politischer Ebene gegenüber
Landeshauptmann Dr. Josef Pühringer, Landesrat Max Hiegelsberger und dem
Landwirtschaftskammerpräsidium gegen eine Öffnung der Forststraßen für
Radfahrer interveniert, in dem wir über die diesbezüglichen Folgen
informierten und den bisherigen Weg auf privatrechtlicher Ebene,
Radfahrstrecken freizugeben, als Erfolgsmodell darstellten. Unser Ziel
war, dass der OÖ Landtag keinesfalls der Öffnung von Forststraßen
Vorschub leistet und somit keine diesbezügliche Änderungen der
gesetzlichen Regelungen auf Bundesebene empfiehlt bzw. vorantreibt.

Durch unsere Bemühungen konnten wir jedenfalls verhindern, dass die
Initiativanträge von SPÖ und Grüne bei der Landtagssitzung am 21.5.2015
eine Mehrheit fanden. Die Thematik wurde vom OÖ Landtag einem Ausschuss
zugewiesen, in dem wir durch Obmann Graf Revertera vertreten sind.

Insgesamt arbeiten wir diesbezüglich sehr eng mit unserem Dachverband
Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich, dem Österreichischen Forstverein und der
Landwirtschaftskammer OÖ zusammen.
In diesem Zusammenhang ersuchen wir um Ihre Unterstützung, in dem Sie die
beigefügte Unterschriftenliste des Österreichischen Forstvereines von
möglichst vielen Personen unterschreiben lassen (sämtliche Mitarbeiter in
den Betrieben, Bauernakkordanten, Werkvertragsnehmer, Familienmitglieder,
Freunde, Bekannte etc.) und die Liste möglichst innerhalb der nächsten
zwei Wochen direkt an den Österreichischen Forstverein per Post senden
(siehe die Adresse auf der Unterschriftenliste).

*Die Radfahrvereine und Tourismusverbände agieren hier sehr stark mit
Unterschriftenlisten und ohne ein sehr deutliches Gegensignal seitens der
betroffenen Waldbesitzer durch möglichst viele Unterschriften wird es
schwer gelingen in der Politik unsere Position durchzubringen.*

Mit dem nochmaligen Ersuchen, die Aktion tatkräftig zu untersützen
verbleibe ich

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr. Bernhard Mitterbacher
Geschäftsführer


----------



## steiggeist (25. Juni 2015)

Hier die Presseaussendung der "Grünen OÖ" zum soeben zu Ende gegangenen "Expertenhearing" des im eMail erwähnten Ausschusses: 
(http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...-im-heutigen-ausschuss-bestaerkt-gruenen-kurs)

Grüne PA: Schwarz: Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen: ExpertInnendiskussion im heutigen Ausschuss bestärkt Grünen Kurs

STV. LANDESSPRECHERIN ULRIKE SCHWARZ
................................................................................................................................................................................

Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen: ExpertInnendiskussion im heutigen Ausschuss bestärkt Grünen Kurs

„Der Rückenwind für unsere Forderung nach Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen wird immer stärker. ExpertInnen von Alpenverein und Naturfreunden haben im heutigen Ausschuss eindeutige Argumente für die Öffnung dargelegt und die Grüne Position klar bestärkt. Wir sind auf gutem Wege“. Zufrieden und bestätigt zeigt sich die stellvertretende Grüne Landessprecherin LAbg. Ulrike Schwarz nach der heutigen Ausschussrunde.

Ebenfalls geladen waren Großgrundbesitzer und Vertreter der Landwirtschaftskammer. „Selbstverständlich nehmen wir deren Einwände ernst und wir bleiben im Gespräch. Vehement weisen wir aber die unsachlichen Vorwürfe, MountainbikerInnen wären ideologisch motivierte Radikale, die sich an keinerlei Regeln halten zurück. Am Ende des Weges ist eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen aber nur eine Frage der Zeit. Sie ist eine logische, vielfach geforderte und überfällige Maßnahme“, betont Schwarz. Sie geht davon aus, auch die ÖVP noch überzeugen zu können, auch in diesem Bereich den BürgerInnen Eigenverantwortung zuzutrauen.

Der Trend geht ganz klar in Richtung mehr Möglichkeiten für NatursportlerInnen zu schaffen und dabei auch die Barrieren für RadfahrerInnen abzubauen. Davon profitiert nicht nur der OÖ. Tourismus sondern auch die Wirtschaft -  vom Radhändler bis zu Herstellern wie KTM. Zudem ist die Freigabe der Forststraßen auch ein logischer Schritt im Zuge der Deregulierungsinitiative des Landes OÖ, ein Schritt der von vielen eingefordert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## araknoid (25. Juni 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Obmann Graf Revertera



Was die immer mit ihren Adelstiteln haben.... anscheinend leben die wirklich noch in einer Welt vor 1919....
Abgesehen davon ist das Führen von Adelstiteln in Ö genauso verboten wie das Radln im Wald


----------



## geronet (25. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit der EU? Die könnten doch auch ein Gesetz machen das für alle Länder gilt, weil als Radfahrer seh ich keinerlei Unterschied zwischen Deutschen und Österreicher Forststraßen. Warum ist das gesetzeswidrig da drüben? Wohne an der Grenze Tirols und fahre oft rüber, dort wird das zumindest geduldet. Aber das schützt ja nicht vor dem Gesetz.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2015)

Gleichbehandlung

das dachte ich mir auch schon oft


----------



## schu2000 (25. Juni 2015)

geronet schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit der EU? Die könnten doch auch ein Gesetz machen das für alle Länder gilt, weil als Radfahrer seh ich keinerlei Unterschied zwischen Deutschen und Österreicher Forststraßen. Warum ist das gesetzeswidrig da drüben? Wohne an der Grenze Tirols und fahre oft rüber, dort wird das zumindest geduldet. Aber das schützt ja nicht vor dem Gesetz.



Bloß nicht auf EU-Ebene. Die würden sich am Ende noch auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner einigen was dann heißen würde EU-weites Forstautobahnverbot


----------



## mw.dd (25. Juni 2015)

geronet schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit der EU? Die könnten doch auch ein Gesetz machen das für alle Länder gilt, ...



EU-weites Naturzugangssicherstellungsgesetz? Gute Idee; was sagt denn Dein Abgeordneter dazu?


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juni 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht auf EU-Ebene. Die würden sich am Ende noch auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner einigen was dann heißen würde EU-weites Forstautobahnverbot


der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner wäre dann Österreich zu zwingen das gleiche wie alle andern zu tun so läuft das ja jetzt auch schon


----------



## schu2000 (26. Juni 2015)

In der Welt der Bürokratie? Sicher?


----------



## steiggeist (26. Juni 2015)

Frei nach Helmut Qualtinger:
"Land&Forst gegen Alpenverein, dass ist wahre Brutalität!"


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Juni 2015)

aufforderung zur erpressung.

unglaublich, gegen diese leute sind die herrschaften der ehrenwerten gesellschaft wirklich mit ehre behaftet und überdies mitglieder eines mädchenchores.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu1818 (26. Juni 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> EU-weites Naturzugangssicherstellungsgesetz? Gute Idee; was sagt denn Dein Abgeordneter dazu?



Nach schwedischen oder schottischen Vorbild gerne noch heute.

Wie ich schon einmal geschrieben habe, die lassen sich den Zugang teuer abkaufen, die Entwicklung werden sie nicht mehr aufhalten weil es ja realistisch gesehen um eine Legalisierung des Ist-Zustandes geht. Sonst müssten sie ja entweder permanente Polizeikontrollen im Wald fordern oder wieder mit ihrer Forderung für Polizeibefugnis für Jäger kommen, aber das ist ja vor kurzem schon einmal nix geworden. http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2677631/


Außerdem darf die derzeitige politische Entwicklung auch nicht außer Acht lassen, wie die nächste Regierung aussieht wissen wir ja, und man darf annehmen dass man danach den einen oder anderen Grafen und andere große Leistungsbringer auf der Anklagebank bewundern kann.


----------



## Christian66 (26. Juni 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> ......... Sonst müssten sie ja entweder permanente Polizeikontrollen im Wald fordern oder wieder mit ihrer Forderung für Polizeibefugnis für Jäger kommen, aber das ist ja vor kurzem schon einmal nix geworden. http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2677631/


 
Das stimmt gerade mal für die Steirer, dass was die wollten ist zB bei uns Fürst-Erwin-Land längst Gesetz. Weiß halt nur keiner und wird i.d.R. nicht so streng gelebt aber die Befugnisse der Herren und Damen sind enorm.


Was meinst du eig. damit - kann ich jetzt grad nicht verstehen:



lulu1818 schrieb:


> .........wie die nächste Regierung aussieht wissen wir ja, und man darf annehmen dass man danach den einen oder anderen Grafen und andere große Leistungsbringer auf der Anklagebank bewundern kann


 
Besser wird´s nicht werden (was nicht impliziert dass es jetzt gut ist), ich gehe davon aus dass noch mehr Hetzer auf die Bühne treten und auch echte Macht kriegen - die aktuelle Regierung tut ja auch alles damit dieses Szenario wahr wird. Wie hat schon der verblichene Jörg gesagt - "Löschnak ist MEIN bester Mann in der Regierung" .....

Und was von den Herrschaften zu halten ist wird die Gerichte noch lange beschäftigen - oder halt: sobald sie wieder an der Macht sind eben nicht mehr.

Sorry, ich schweife ab - hier geht´s ums Radfahren.


----------



## lulu1818 (26. Juni 2015)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Was meinst du eig. damit - kann ich jetzt grad nicht verstehen



Zusammenfassend: Viele schwarze Posten werden in den nächsten Jahren mehrfach umbesetzt werden, das bietet Chancen.

Ich meine, dass die nächste Regierung aus schwarz und blau bestehen wird, da gibt es das erste große Sesselrücken, danach (nach der übernächsten Wahl) ist man die meisten davon endgültig los weil sie entweder wieder vor Gericht stehen werden oder in Deckung gehen müssen. Dann rücken die nächsten nach. Neue Leute, neue Chancen. Siehe Alpenverein, die haben seit 2 Jahren oder so einen neuen Präsidenten und auf einmal geht was in Sachen Mtb im Wald.



Christian66 schrieb:


> Das stimmt gerade mal für die Steirer, dass was die wollten ist zB bei uns Fürst-Erwin-Land längst Gesetz. Weiß halt nur keiner und wird i.d.R. nicht so streng gelebt aber die Befugnisse der Herren und Damen sind enorm.



Kaiser Erwin, wenn ich bitten darf. Die Förster haben enorme Befugnisse, das weiß ich, aber hat zB ein amerikanischer Park Ranger auch, irgendjemand muss ja das Gesetz im Wald repräsentieren. Kein Ahnung was ein Jäger genau darf, muss ich mal nachfragen.



Christian66 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich schweife ab - hier geht´s ums Radfahren.



Genau richtig, und wenn wir uns ehrlich sind würden wir die (irgendwann vielleicht) legalen Forststraßen ja auf keinen Fall nur als Zufahrt für weiterhin illegale Wanderwege zu benutzen, oder?


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juni 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Frei nach Helmut Qualtinger:
> "Land&Forst gegen Alpenverein, dass ist wahre Brutalität!"


Sehr geehrter Herr Budil,

ich habe auf Facebook Ihr o. a. Email gelesen. Leider muß ich Sie in Bezug auf Ihre Pauschalierungen enttäuschen und darf Ihnen hiermit versichern, daß weder mein Mann, noch mein Sohn, noch ich selbst sowie sämtliche bikende Freunde radikal oder ideologisch motiviert mit unseren Mountainbikes die Waldwege einem Harvester gleich durchpflügen und dabei Menschen, Tiere und Natur gefährden.

Wir betreiben das Mountainbiken als normale Familie gemeinsam als Hobby, bei dem wir versuchen, unserem Sohn die Natur näherzubringen und ihm auch schon in jungen Jahren zu vermitteln, wie wertvoll und schützenswert die Natur ist.

Ich finde es entsetzlich, daß Sie mit Ihrem Mail versuchen, den Alpenverein aufgrund eines anderen Standpunktes zu nötigen und zu erpressen, um den eigenen Standpunkt nicht verlassen zu müssen und die eigenen Interessen durchsetzen zu können.

Schämen Sie sich eigentlich gar nicht für ein solches Verhalten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 & Familie


----------



## Christian66 (26. Juni 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend: Viele schwarze Posten werden in den nächsten Jahren mehrfach umbesetzt werden, das bietet Chancen.
> 
> Ich meine, dass die nächste Regierung aus schwarz und blau bestehen wird, da gibt es das erste große Sesselrücken, danach (nach der übernächsten Wahl) ist man die meisten davon endgültig los weil sie entweder wieder vor Gericht stehen werden oder in Deckung gehen müssen. Dann rücken die nächsten nach. Neue Leute, neue Chancen. Siehe Alpenverein, die haben seit 2 Jahren oder so einen neuen Präsidenten und auf einmal geht was in Sachen Mtb im Wald.
> 
> ...



Ah, verstehe.

Und stimme zu!


----------



## payne (27. Juni 2015)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Das stimmt gerade mal für die Steirer, dass was die wollten ist zB bei uns Fürst-Erwin-Land längst Gesetz. Weiß halt nur keiner und wird i.d.R. nicht so streng gelebt aber die Befugnisse der Herren und Damen sind enorm.
> 
> 
> Was meinst du eig. damit - kann ich jetzt grad nicht verstehen:
> ...


Glaubst wirklich was da schreibst oder hast das in der Heute oder Österreich gelesen es braucht keinen Haider die Faymanns und die Schwarzen Gipelkreuzler sind die wahren Verbrecher oder glaubst der Haider ist aus dem Himmel runter gekommen und hat die Akten geschwärzt und so viel schaden wie Schwarz Rot diesen Land zugefügt hat kannst nicht überbieten was ich damit sagen will sind alles die selben Verbrecher ausnahmslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (30. Juni 2015)

Alpe Adria Bike Festival
*Alpe-Adria Bikefestival startete in die zweite Auflage*

Ob alleine, mit Freunden oder der Familie: Beim Bike-Festival in Villach war für jeden die richtige Strecke dabei.




Foto ©
Zum zweiten Mal wurde Villach zum Mittelpunkt der Radwelt. Mit im Gepäck waren viele tolle Events, passend für jeden, der sich gerne mit dem Fahrrad in der Natur bewegt. Zum Auftakt fanden am Freitag zwei Trial-Shows mit Dominik Raab statt. Eine geballte Ladung Bike-Action war hier garantiert. Die offizielle Eröffnung des Alpe-Adria Bike-Festivals wurde um 14.30 Uhr am Rathausplatz vorgenommen.
Am Samstag gingen um 8 Uhr am Villacher Hauptplatz die Straßenradfahrer des Alpe-Adria Giro auf die 165 Kilometer lange Strecke. Mit Österreich, Italien und Slowenien wurden dabei gleich drei Länder durchquert. Die Strecke präsentierte sich den Athleten mit einem atemberaubenden Naturpanorama. Ab 17 Uhr stand die „Nacht der strammen Wadln“ auf dem Programm. Der Eintritt dazu war frei.
*Punktgenau im Ziel*

Erstmals gab es den „geführten Radmarathon“. Dabei wurden verschiedenste Zeit-Gruppen vorgegeben, denen man sich anschließen und in der vorgegebenen Zeit ins Ziel radeln konnte. Somit musste niemand Angst haben, allein die ganze Strecke bewältigen zu müssen. 



Spektakuläre Showeinlagen gibt's beim Alpe Adria Bike-Festival ebenfalls zu sehenFoto © Konitsch

Um 9 Uhr wurde vor dem Atrio Villach der _Kleine Zeitung_ Family Giro gestartet. Über 32 Kilometer ging es in der Gruppe ganz gemütlich nach Tarvis. die Rückreise nach Villach erfolgte dann mit Zügen der ÖBB. Ein Spaß und wunderschöner Ausflug für die ganze Familie.
*Mountainbike-Erlebnis*

Der Sonntag stand ganz im Zeichen des Alpe-Adria MTB Giros. Gestartet wurde um 9 Uhr beim Arneitz Camping. Eine herrliche Tagestour war die sogenannte „3-Länder-Tour“. Vom Ufer des türkisblauen Faaker Sees ging es hinauf auf den Jepcasattel über die Grenze nach Slowenien. Ein attraktiver Downhill ließ die Bikerherzen höher schlagen, ehe man Kranjska Gora erreichte. Auf gemütlichen Wegen ging es dem Planica Tal entlang weiter bis nach Tarvis in Italien, wo man bei den Weißenfelser Seen (Laghi di Fusine) vorbeikam. Am Fuße der Julischen Alpen, dessen Gipfel sich im glasklaren Wasser spiegeln, ließ sich herrlich Kraft tanken, bevor es wieder zurück nach Kärnten ging. Diese 3-Länder-Tour war ein einmaliges Mountainbike Erlebnis in der unverwechselbaren Alpen-Adria Region. Auch hier begleiteten Guides den geführten Radmarathon und führten die Fahrer in den vorgegebenen Zeiten ins Ziel.
Alle Informationen zum Alpe Adria Bike Festival finden Sie hier.


----------



## payne (30. Juni 2015)

*Rechtslage in Österreich: Mountainbiker als Gesetzesbrecher*

Artikel vom: 18.06.2014
*Mountainbiken is ein tolles Hobby, das zigtausende Menschen in Österreich begeistert; ein Sport, der ein Mega-Business für den Tourismus und den Sporthandel ist. Alles bestens? Von wegen: Nach der gültigen Rechtslage wird fast jeder Mountainbiker zwangsläufig zum Gesetzesbrecher!*



Unterwegs sein auf einzigartigen Single Tracks, von flowig bis zu fordernden Spitzkehren, eingehüllt in eine spektakuläre Landschaftskulisse, faszinierend vom Gipfel bis runter zur bewirtschafteten Alm, wo der Wirt bereits mit einer Stärkung wartet.
So lieben und schätzen die Wanderer und Berggeher ihr angestammtes Revier. Und genau so stellen sich auch die Mountainbiker ihre heile Welt vor. Der Unterschied? Welten! Was für die einen (die Berggeher) eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, ist für die anderen (die Bergradler) fast überall tabu. Denn das muss – gerade vor Beginn der Sommersaison – wieder einmal gesagt werden: In Österreich ist das Radfahren auf allen Forst- und Wanderwegen nach wie vor gesetzlich verboten!
Oder anders gesagt: In der endlosen Weite unserer Bergwelt dürfen sich nur Menschen per pedes bewegen – Mountainbikern bleibt diese grenzenlose Freiheit verwehrt! Dieser immer größer werdenden Sportgruppe werden nach wie vor nur kilometerweise vermessene Strecken zugewiesen. Und wer aus diesen „Reservaten“ ausbricht, ist zwangsweise illegal unterwegs. Ein Gesetzesbrecher auf zwei Rädern.
Eine geradezu groteske Situation: Der Bikesport boomt, der Tourismus und die Wirtschaft werben Jahr für Jahr mit den besten Bikeregionen und anderen Superlativen, um sich ihr Stück vom Kuchen zu sichern. Aber der Gesetzgeber hinkt dieser Entwicklung 40 Jahre hinterher – und sorgt mit einer antiquierten Rechts lage dafür, dass Mountainbiker, Wanderer, Bergsteiger und Interessensgruppen wie Grundstücksbesitzer, Forst- und Jagdlobby Jahr für Jahr den Konflikte-Kochtopf aufs Neue zum Brodeln bringen.


----------



## payne (30. Juni 2015)

*PORTaktiv UMFRAGE: Sollte Mountainbiken auf Forst- und Wanderwegen erlaubt werden?*



*SO IST DIE RECHTSLAGE*
Natürlich, von Rechts wegen ist alles genau geregelt. Im Forstgesetz steht, kurz gesagt: „Jedermann darf den Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten und sich darin aufhalten. Ein Befahren aber ist nur mit Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers erlaubt.“ Und das heißt eben im Umkehrschluss: In Österreich ist Mountainbiken auf Forst- und Wanderwegen gesetzlich verboten – auf Basis eines Forstgesetzes, das im Jahre 1975 beschlossen wurde!
Der Hintergrund: In der Nachkriegszeit stand die Waldnutzung zum Wiederaufbau und der wirtschaftlichen Erholung im Vordergrund. Und nur durch den Einsatz der alpinen Vereine wurde im Jahr 1968 den Menschen ein freies Begehen der Wälder „auf Wegen und abseits davon, soweit nicht anders verfügt“, gestattet – die sogenannte „Wegefreiheit“.
Ein „Befahren“ der Wälder aber wurde vor mehr als 40 Jahren explizit ausgeschlossen. Zu einer Zeit also, als an ein Radfahren im alpinen Gelände oder auf Wanderwegen im Wald allein schon aus Ermangelung an geeigneten Sportgeräten nicht zu denken und das somit auch kein Thema bei der Ausarbeitung der Gesetzes-Inhalte war. Die Zeiten, die Räder und die Sportler haben sich verändert – das 40 Jahre alte Fahrverbot ist geblieben!

*LEBENSGEFÄHRLICHE FALLEN*
Auch wenn von den Verbotsbefürwortern stets von einem ohnehin umfangreichen Wegenetz für Mountainbiker gesprochen wird, so sind doch auch die Argumente der Biker, die für eine Aufhebung des Fahrverbots plädieren, durchaus nachvollziehbar: Zum einen entspricht die Charakteristik dieser (oftmals Retorten-)Wege nicht immer den Vorstellungen der Mountainbikers. Die wenigen interessanten Strecken sind im ganzen Land verstreut und erfordern eine lange Anfahrt mit dem Auto oder Zug. Die stetig wachsende Zahl der Mountainbikesportler sorgt auch zunehmend für Gedränge auf den zugewiesenen Strecken. Und schließlich der wohl entscheidende Punkt: Für die Bergradler ist es einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, warum sie die Freiheit der Berge nicht genießen dürfen, die den Berggehern zugestanden wird. Unterm Strich darf es also nicht wundern, dass sich viele Biker eben (illegal) auf den bereits vorhandenen Wanderwegen bewegen.
Das verärgert wiederum die Grundstücksbesitzer und sie versuchen mit verbarrikadierten Wegen, Sperren und Strafen die Biker von ihrem Eigentum fernzuhalten. Die finanziellen Auswüchse dieses Konfliktes zeigten sich am Muckenkogel bei Lilienfeld: Hier wurden vier Biker, die sich am Weg zu einer Bergmesse des Stifts Lilienfeld befanden, (noch nicht rechtskräftig) zu mehreren tausend Euro Strafe verdonnert, weil sie eine breite Forststraße zur Auffahrt nutzten.
Aber abgesehen von den (meist kleineren) Geldstrafen, die für das Befahren von Wanderwegen verhängt werden – viele Gegner des Radsports versuchen die Mountainbiker mit anderen, schon kriminellen Methoden zu „erziehen“: Im Laub versteckte Äste, die sich in den Speichen der Räder verhängen und den Radler zu Sturz bringen, sind noch die harmloseren Delikte. An unübersichtlichen Stellen angebrachte Bretter mit Nägeln oder quer über den Weg gespannte Stacheldrähte sind reine Todesfallen. Dass diese auch für Wanderer und Tiere gefährlich sind, scheint übrigens keine Beachtung zu finden ...


----------



## payne (30. Juni 2015)

*ES GEHT AUCH MITEINANDER*
Es ist auch den Mountainbikern klar, dass bei einer Aufhebung des Fahrverbotes neue Fragen bezüglich Haftung, Wegeerhaltung und vor allem bei den „Benimm-Regeln“ auftreten – aber keines dieser Probleme ist unlösbar. Dazu muss man nur einen Blick über unsere Grenzen werfen und wird feststellen, dass ein Beharren auf den uralten Vorschriften nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
In Südtirol, der Schweiz und in manchen deutschen Bundesländern setzt man auf ein friedliches Miteinander durch die Einhaltung gewisser Verhaltensregeln, die sogenannte „Trail Courtesy“. Diese stammt aus den USA und besagt ganz klar, dass Fußgänger immer Vorrang haben, und dass Biker Rücksicht auf Mensch, Flora und Fauna nehmen müssen.
Weil es gerade dazu passt: Viele Studien (auch von Naturschutz-Institutionen) belegen eindeutig, dass im Vergleich zu anderen Naturnutzern Mountainbiker bei angepasstem Verhalten keine überproportional hohe Belastung für die Natur darstellen.
Warum nun ausgerechnet für diese Sportgruppe ein Betretungsverbot der Forst- und Wanderwege herrscht, ist eigentlich unverständlich. Am vermeintlichen Gefahrenpotenzial oder am rücksichtslosen Benehmen der Radsportler kann es nicht liegen, denn neutrale Beobachter dieses Outdoor-Konfliktes wissen: Für die meisten Biker ist das „Trail Courtesy“ eigentlich schon selbstverständlich. Gerade im alpinen Raum, wo natürlich in Summe auch weniger Naturnutzer unterwegs sind, hat sich dieser Codex bereits etabliert und negative Begegnungen halten sich absolut in Grenzen.
Auch der Alpenverein hat Empfehlungen fürs rücksichtsvolle Biken herausgegeben – langsam und auf Sicht fahren, Wanderern stets den Vorrang gewähren, freundliches Grüßen und ein nettes Danke beim Vorbeirollen sind die Basis, um als Biker von Wanderern respektiert zu werden. Und wenn man seine Abfahrten auch technisch sauber meistert (das blockierende Hinterrad hat am Berg und im Wald rein gar nichts verloren) sollte eigentlich einem gemeinsamen Bergerlebnis nichts im Wege stehen.
Aber der Gegenwind ist nach wie vor gewaltig: Was vor zehn Jahren noch als kurzer Hype gewertet wurde, wird von vielen heute als „echte Plage“ gesehen. Und speziell auf den Wanderwegen und -steigen im stadtnahen Bereich herrscht „Krieg“ – fast wöchentlich kann man mit den oben angeführten Fallen auf Wegen rechnen. Mountainbiken wird in Ballungszentren nicht (mehr) geduldet. Gespräche mit Grundstücksbesitzern, die durchaus zu einem Dialog bereit waren, haben gezeigt, dass Rat- und Hilflosigkeit herrscht. Auch wahr: Viele wären zuvor einfach nur gern um die Erlaubnis gefragt worden ...

*MEHR MTB-STRECKEN?*
„Baut halt mehr MTB-Strecken“, lautet einer der Lösungsvorschläge der Berggeher. Auch das ist leichter gesagt als getan: Der Wald ist per Gesetz „zur Erholung für Wanderer und für wirtschaftliche Zwecke bzw. die Jagd gedacht. Jede Nutzung darüber hinaus erfordert die Zustimmung des Grundstücksbesitzers oder gar eine Bewilligung durch die Behörden bzw. eine Umwidmung des Grundstückes.“ Die Genehmigung kleiner Erdbewegungen (Steilkurven etc.) obliegt dem Eigentümer. Die Errichtung von gezimmerten Sprüngen oder Brücken aus Holz, die im rechtlichen Sinne Anlagen darstellen, müssen zusätzlich von den Behörden genehmigt werden.
Aber selbst, wenn das alles bewältigt wird – es löst nicht die Kernproblematik: Biker, die sich nicht auf gebauten Trails und Liftanlagen bewegen, sondern ihre Freizeit am freien Berg verbringen wollen, sehen ihre Bedürfnisse kaum befriedigt.

*„ÖSTERREICHISCHE LÖSUNG“*
Seit vielen Jahren kocht jede Region ihr eigenes Süppchen und schafft mit Kompromissen und Einzelprojekten die für ihr Gebiet passende Lösung. Das Tiroler Mountainbike-Modell etwa ist seit 1997 Vorreiter und hat ein großes Netz an Asphalt-, Forststraßen und Wanderwegen für Biker freigegeben. Diese regionalen oder gar lokalen Inseln der Glückseligkeit mindern allerdings die Notwendigkeit für eine allgemeine und österreichweite Annäherung an das Problem.
Aber, um es kernig zu sagen: „Mander, es ist Zeit!“ Zeit für ein Übearbeiten des uralten Gesetzes und Anpassen an die Gegebenheiten. Und es ist Zeit für ein Umdenken auch der „alteingesessenen“ Naturnutzer. Unsere Natur bietet Platz für alle! Mit einem klar kommunizierten Verhaltenskodex können alle – Wanderer, Bergsteiger, Mountainbiker, Forst- und Jagdwirtschaft – friedlich nebeneinander existieren.
Dies setzt natürlich ein Verständnis aller Parteien voraus und wird nicht von heute auf morgen umsetzbar sein. Freundliche Begegnungen, Gespräche, kein wildes „Runterbrettern“ und naturverträgliche Fahrweise sind die Grundlage, die vor allem die Biker beitragen müssen. Andere Naturnutzer wiederum müssen ein Verständnis für eine sich ständig ändernde Zeit und eine weitere Sportart in unseren Bergen entwickeln. Ziel sollte es sein, ohne Verbote und Sperrungen auszukommen, sondern vielmehr eine faire und tolerante Nutzung anzustreben. Nur gemeinsam können wir unser Erholungsgebiet Natur auf lange Zeit schützen und bewahren.

*DIE RECHTSLAGE*
In Österreich ist Mountainbiken generell auf allen Forst- und Wanderwegen gesetzlich verboten, ausgenommen sind dafür ausdrücklich freigegebene Mountainbike-Strecken. Die Grundlage für dieses Verbot ist das Forstgesetz aus dem Jahre 1975.

*AUSZUG AUS DEM FORSTGESETZ § 33:*
Abs. 1) Jedermann darf, unbeschadet der Bestimmungen der Abs. 2 und 3 und des § 34, den Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten und sich dort aufhalten.
Abs. 3) Eine über Abs. 1 hinausgehende Benutzung, wie Lagern bei Dunkelheit, Zelten, Befahren oder Reiten, ist nur mit Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers, hinsichtlich der Forststraßen mit Zustimmung jener Person, der die Erhaltung der Forststraße obliegt, zulässig. Das Abfahren mit Schiern im Wald ist im Bereich von Aufstiegshilfen nur auf markierten Pisten oder Schirouten gestattet. Schilanglaufen ohne Loipen ist unter Anwendung der nötigen Vorsicht gestattet; eine darüber hinausgehende Benützung des Waldes, wie das Anlegen und die Benützung von Loipen, ist jedoch nur mit Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers gestattet.

*VERBOTSSCHILDER*
Die Einfahrten auf Forststraßen sind meist mit Fahrverbotstafeln und Zusatzinformationen wie „Radfahren verboten“ versehen. Wanderwege weisen diese Verbotsschilder meist nicht auf, dennoch ist ein Befahren der Wege verboten.

*WO DARF ICH MIT DEM MOUNTAINBIKE FAHREN?*
Auf allen offiziell genehmigten und ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Strecken. Diese sind von den Ländern oder den Tourismusregionen ausdrücklich für den Mountainbike-Sport freigegeben.
Genehmigte MTB-Strecken findest du am schnellsten auf den Internetseiten der Bundesländer-Tourismuszentralen oder bei lokalen Tourismusvereinen und -betrieben. Die Strecken sind meist gut beschildert und Partnerbetriebe verleihen oft GPS-Geräte mit bereits eingespeicherten MTB-Routen.


*>>> ZUR UMFRAGE: Sollte Mountainbiken auf Forst- und Wanderwegen erlaubt werden?*


----------



## steiggeist (2. Juli 2015)

Heute im NÖ Landtag

http://noe.orf.at/news/stories/2719159/
http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Nieder...2/Streit-um-Mountainbiker-im-Landtag/10117797

Hier die Videoszu den Reden:
http://www.landtag-noe.at/service/politik/landtag/sitzungen/tagesordnung/tagesordnung.htm

Eröffnung Abg. Thumpser, MSc - SPÖ, "Trutzpartisan"
http://www.landtag-noe.at/service/politik/landtag/Sitzungen/Player/index.html?d=02_07_2015&i=4

Entgegnung Klubobmann Waldhäusl - FPÖ
http://www.landtag-noe.at/service/p...yer/index.html?d=02_07_2015&i=7&s=2055&e=2401


----------



## schu2000 (3. Juli 2015)

Trägt jetzt zwar nix konstruktives zum Thema bei, aber dieser Waldhäusl ist ja (auch unabhängig von den Inhalten) mal so was von unsympathisch! Wo ist eigentlich der "Kotz"-Smiley hingekommen?


----------



## steiggeist (3. Juli 2015)

Wäre fast "off topic", hätte uns Herr Budil nicht als "radikal" bezeichnet. 
http://www.martinballuch.com/das-radikale-eck/


----------



## steiggeist (7. Juli 2015)

*Bayern: Verfassungsgericht bestätigt Recht zum Radfahren auf Wegen(!)*

_Von der "OpenTrails" Facebook Seite (Diese Inititative kämpft gegen die "Zwei Meter Regel" in Baden-Württemberg, dem einzigen deutschen Bundesland, indem es ein Radfahrverbot auf Wegen schmäler als zwei Meter gibt):_

Ein Sieg für das Betretungsrecht

In den letzten Jahren erhielten wir aus Bayern immer wieder Berichte über die Sperrung von einzelnen Wegen und teilweise sogar ganzen Gebieten für Radfahrer (Mountainbiker). Gegen alle diese Sperrungen gleichzeitig vorzugehen, hätte die Kapazitäten der DIMB erheblich überschritten. Wir haben uns daher einen Präzedenzfall ausgesucht und wurden am 03. Juli 2015 mit einem wegweisenden Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs (11 B 14.2809) belohnt.

Worum ging es in diesem Verfahren, dessen Urteil wir Euch heute auszugsweise vorstellen? Im Gemeindegebiet des Marktes Ottobeuren wurde mit Verbotszeichen für Kraftfahrzeuge aller Art im Bereich des sog. Bannwaldes auch das Radfahren auf allen Wegen verboten. Gegen diese Sperrungen hat ein DIMB-Mitglied mit unserer Unterstützung beim Verwaltungsgericht Augsburg Klage eingereicht. Die Klage wurde allerdings mit Urteil vom 01. April 2014 zurückgewiesen.

Wir haben aber nicht aufgegeben, sondern sind gemeinsam in die Berufung gegangen und der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat uns nun Recht gegeben - die verhängten Verbote waren und sind, soweit sie das Radfahren betreffen, rechtswidrig! Für die Radfahrer und Mountainbiker im Gebiet des Markts Ottobeuren ist dies ein großer Tag. Sie können im sog. Bannwald wieder das ihnen von der Bayerischen Verfassung garantierte Grundrecht auf Zugang zur Natur ausüben.

Aber auch für ganz Bayern und weit darüber hinaus wird dieses Urteil wegweisend sein. Erstmals wurden in einem das Radfahren im Wald betreffenden Urteil Grundfragen der Klagebefugnis, die zu erfüllenden Voraussetzungen für Sperrungen (Verbote) und die dafür von der Verwaltung beizubringenden Beweise sowie die Anforderungen an die Einhaltung des verfassungsrechtlichen Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips (Übermaßverbot) umfassend und im Sinne der Radfahrer behandelt. Und der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof stellt auch klar, das im Bann- oder Erholungswald Radfahren grundsätzlich gestattet ist.

Das Urteil ist noch nicht veröffentlich. In der nächsten Zeit wird es dazu aber Pressemitteilungen und weitere Informationen geben. Auch wir werden darüber weiter berichten und belassen es daher für heute bei einem Vorgeschmack auf die wegweisenden Erkenntnisse des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs:

"Im Übrigen sind aber auch schmalere Wege bei angepasster Fahrweise weder zum Radfahren von vornherein ungeeignet noch besteht auf ihnen stets eine erhöhte Gefahrenlage für Fußgänger. .... Es kann auch nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer - trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden in Einzelfällen - generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhalten und die Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO missachten würden."

Das ist doch mal eine klare Ansage, die man hoffentlich auch in Baden-Württemberg zur Kenntnis nimmt.


----------



## steiggeist (7. Juli 2015)

[Presseaussendung upmove]

Tourismus braucht legales Mountainbiken – auch in Österreich!

Am Montag, 6. Juli 2015 trafen sich im s.moritz Sport und Gesundheits Resort Touristiker der Pyhrn-Priel Region um über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Andreas Pfaffenbichler, Präsident vom Verein upmove (Interessensvertretung MTB), konnte einen Überblick über touristische Mountainbike Konzepte vermitteln und über die wenig hilfreiche gesetzliche Situation in Österreich informieren. Die Touristiker der Region fordern nachhaltig eine Öffnung der Forststrassen für legale Bikestrecken!
Mountainbiken ist eine gesunde, erholungsbringende sportliche Aktivität und hat sich in den letzten Jahren zum Breitensport entwickelt. In Österreich ist das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen generell verboten, wo es nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. „Heimische Mountainbiker haben mit dieser Situation umzugehen gelernt. Für den mountainbikenden Urlauber ist es aber alles andere als einladend, ständig auf Verbotsschilder zu stoßen und mit einer Besitzstörungsklage rechnen zu müssen – v.a. auch weil Mountainbiken in unseren Nachbarländern grundsätzlich erlaubt ist. Damit haben wir eine klare Benachteiligung unserer Betriebe beispielsweise in Pyhrn-Priel was das Angebot im Sommer betrifft! Und dies noch dazu in einer Zeit, in der unsere Betriebe mit enormen Mehrbelastungen durch Bürokratie und Steuererhöhungen zu kämpfen haben. Das Gästepotential wäre gerade bei uns durch die gute Erreichbarkeit und die Topografie der Region enorm- eine positive Entwicklung in dieser Sache wäre sehr wünschenswert! Am liebsten jedoch als Gemeinschaftserfolg aller beteiligter Gruppen. Es kann nur ein miteinander sein!“ sagt Tourismus Obmann Herbert Gösweiner.

„Die Basis für einen funktionierenden Mountainbike Tourismus sind Forststraßen und Trails. In unserer bestens für das Mountainbiken geeigneten Pyhrn/Priel Region haben wir gerade einmal 3 Mountainbikestrecken verfügbar. Die hat ein Mountainbiker in 3 Stunden abgefahren. Für den Mountainbiker gibt es also keinen offiziellen Grund, zu uns nach Windischgarsten zu kommen. Findet er doch einige Regionen in Österreich, vor allem aber im benachbarten Ausland wo es ein perfektes Angebot gibt“, meint Markus Strick Wirt am Wurbauerkogel.
In den Nachbarländern ist der Mountainbike-Tourismus längst ein Wirtschaftsfaktor„Es wurden die Entwicklungen in den Nachbarländern analysiert. Interessant waren zum Beispiel die Zahlen aus der kleinen südtiroler Gemeinde Latsch. Bei 55.000 Gästeankünften mit gut 300.000 Nächtigungen wird ein Drittel davon durch Radtourismus, überwiegend durch Mountainbiker erzielt“, sagt Pfaffenbichler. Martin Pirhofer, vom dortigen „Dolce Vita Hotel Jagdhof“, freut besonders die Verlängerung der Saison durch diese kaufkräftige Kundengruppe.

Erweiterung des Betretungsrechts auf Radfahrer wird gefordert.Bei einer Bestandsaufnahme der bisherigen Bemühungen kam man zu dem Schluss, dass die propagierte „vertragliche Lösung“, bei der Forststraßen und Wege gegen einen Betrag von bis zu 40 Cent pro Laufmeter freigegeben werden, in der Region nicht funktioniert. Man wurde sich einig, dass ein attraktives Angebot nur dann entstehen kann, wenn das bestehende Betretungsrecht gemäß Forstgesetz 1975 von Wegen und Straßen auf das Radfahren ausgeweitet wird. Dies ist beispielsweise in unseren Nachbarländern Italien, der Schweiz und Deutschland, längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität ist.

„ Sobald die gesetzliche Korrektur geschaffen ist, wollen wir ausgeschilderte Mountainbikestrecken auf vertraglicher Basis realisieren um einen Lenkungseffekt zu erzielen. Natürlich soll hier der Grundeigentümer auch eine entsprechende Abgeltung bekommen und es muss eine gemeinsame Lösung gefunden werden. Es kann aber nicht sein, dass dieses wichtige Konzept immer wieder von wenigen Grundeigentümern oder Jagdpächtern verhindert werden kann.“ sagt Franz Mayrhofer (Kemetmüller), Wirtesprecher und Hotelier aus Windischgarsten
Tom Schwaiger meint: „Wir brauchen eine gesetzliche Basis, die uns von der Stimmungslage unserer Partner unabhängig macht. Aber man muss mit Grundstücksbesitzern auch im Vorfeld ordentlich umgehen! Es müssen die Rahmenbedinungen vernüftig ausgearbeitet sein. Aktuell kommt man nicht voran für eine touristische Erweiterung! Wir reden über Millioneninvestitionen auf der einen Seite in ein Skigebiet mit nicht einmal zwei Monaten Vollauslastung und auf der anderen Seite nutzen wir die bestehenden Ressourcen nicht! Für uns Hotelbetriebe ist dieses Gästepotential sehr wichtig, denn wir sind mehr Wetter und Saison unabhängiger als bei anderen Gästegruppen!“


----------



## steiggeist (7. Juli 2015)

*mit großer freude bringe ich euch dieses soeben eingelangte email zur Kenntnis:*

_Liebe upmover,

heute haben unsere Grünen Kollegen  im Parlament einen Antrag eingebracht der die Regierung auffordert die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen so zu ändern das eine generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen möglich wird….

Der Antrag wurde vom Verkehrssprecher Georg Willi (Tirol), vom Sportsprecher Dieter Brosz (NÖ) und von Kolleginnen und Kollegen eingebracht und wird – aller Voraussicht nach – im Ausschuss für Sportangelegenheiten weiter beraten werden…

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan Hauer

--------------------------------------
Mag. Stefan Hauer
Klub der Grünen im Oö. Landtag
Landgutstraße 17
4040 Linz 
_

ENTSCHLIESSUNGSANTRAG

der Abgeordneten Georg Willi, Dieter Brosz, Freundinnen und Freunde

betreffend Öffnung der Forststraßen für Montainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker

800.000 „einheimische“ Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer sowie zahlreiche Gäste in den Tourismusregionen suchen in Österreichs Wäldern und Bergen Erholung und sportliche Herausforderung. Dabei werden sie derzeit noch von rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen eingeschränkt, die in Nachbarstaaten und -regionen Österreichs wie Bayern, Südtirol oder Schweiz längst überwunden sind. Dies ist nicht zuletzt für die volkswirtschaftlich so bedeutsame Tourismus- und Freizeitwirtschaft Österreichs ein massiver Nachteil im Wettbewerb.

Vor 40 Jahren wurde mit dem Einbau entsprechender Regelungen ins Forstgesetz das Betretungsrecht im Wald im Sinne einer neuen „Wegefreiheit“ geregelt. Das Gesetz erlaubt seither beim Wandern, Spazierengehen und Skifahren das jederzeitige Betreten des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken – nicht jedoch beim Radfahren. Dass Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer 1975 in diese Wegefreiheit nicht einbezogen wurden, hat den simplen Grund, dass es noch keine Mountainbikes gab und daher kaum jemand daran dachte, mit dem Fahrrad auf Forststraßen oder gar auf sonstigen Routen im Wald die Natur zu genießen.

Um die Nutzung von Forststraßen für Mountainbikerinnen und  Mountainbiker legal zu ermöglichen, müssen die Rechtsvorschriften entsprechend angepasst werden.  Ein Aspekt ist dabei auch Durchforsten und Vereinfachen der Rechtsvorschriften zwecks Stärkung der Eigenverantwortung sowie Aufwandsentlastung der Bürgerinnen und Bürger.

Inzwischen treten neben Betroffeneninitiativen auch große mitgliederstarke Alpin- und Freizeitorganisationen wie der Alpenverein und die Naturfreunde für eine entsprechende Weiterentwicklung ein. Es ist dabei übereinstimmend Linie, dass Zufußgehende Vorrang genießen und dass andere berechtigte Interessen insbesondere des Naturschutzes und der Waldbewirtschaftung den nötigen Stellenwert behalten müssen.

Die unterfertigten Abgeordneten fordern, das Radfahren so wie als Verkehrsmittel im Alltag auch als Sport auf den geeigneten Strecken im Gelände besser zu fördern, indem bestehende rechtliche Barrieren mit Augenmaß abgebaut werden. Die großteils aus öffentlichen Mitteln errichteten Forststraßen, die heute noch je nach Bundesland bis zu weit über 90 % für Radfahrende gesperrt sind, bieten aufgrund ihrer Auslegung für Schwer-Lkw genug Platz für ein Miteinander der verschiedenen Nutzerinnen und Nutzer und ihre Nutzung durch Radfahrende ist im Regelfall auch für die Umwelt gänzlich unbedenklich.

Die unterfertigenden Abgeordneten stellen daher folgenden

ENTSCHLIESSUNGSANTRAG

Der Nationalrat wolle beschließen:

Die Bundesregierung wird aufgefordert, einen Vorschlag für geänderte gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen vorzulegen, die die generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker ermöglichen.

In formeller Hinsicht wird die Zuweisung an den Ausschuss für Sportangelegenheiten vorgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (13. Juli 2015)

Die* Kleine Zeitung Steiermark*, Samstag 11.7.

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steiermark/4774416/Mountainbiken-im-Forst_Kammer-legt-sich-quer

Der Wortschatz im Konflikt ums freie Wegerecht für Mountainbiker wieder einmal erweitert: „Teilenteignung“ ist das und angeblich gibt es eine  „eine radikal militante Gruppe an Extrembikern“ die hinter der Inititative steht 
Kann es sein, dass es jetzt ein wenig gar lächerlich wird?


Die *Salzburger Nachrichten* berichten online über die nächste Trutzpartie am Untersberg kommenden Donnerstag, 16.7., 17:30 beim "Latschenwirt"

http://www.salzburg.com/nachrichten...r-rufen-zu-aufstand-am-untersberg-auf-157592/

Ist wer von euch dabei?
http://www.upmove.eu/trutzpartie-untersberg-mtb-tour/681a47130i1.html


----------



## steiggeist (13. Juli 2015)

http://www.heute.at/news/politik/art23660,1184914


----------



## payne (13. Juli 2015)

Den Grünen glaube ich nichts und schon gar nicht vor der Wahl.


----------



## steiggeist (13. Juli 2015)

auf ORF.at: Mountainbiker für freie Fahrt auf Forststraßen
Mit Abstimmung!
http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2721081/


----------



## dopero (13. Juli 2015)

Aus dem Link:


> Wenn alle Wege für Mountainbiker freigegeben würden, dann hätten Wildtiere keine Freiräume mehr, sagt Christopher Böck vom Landesjagdverband: „Das Problem bei Radfahrern ist, dass sie *oft lautlos daherkommen*. Das bewirkt eben panikartige Flucht der Tiere, und das ist das Problem.“


Super Argument. Im Umkehrschluss müsste man alle Wege für Kraftfahrzeuge freigeben, die machen schließlich genügend Lärm um das Wild rechtzeitig zu warnen.



P.S.
Ich hatte mal als Gerücht vor Jahren gehört das in Österreich Waldautobahnen, die mit öffentlichen Fördermittel erstellt wurden, für die Öffentlichkeit nutzbar sein müssen. Und das nicht nur für Fußgänger. War das nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## steiggeist (13. Juli 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal als Gerücht vor Jahren gehört das in Österreich Waldautobahnen, die mit öffentlichen Fördermittel erstellt wurden, für die Öffentlichkeit nutzbar sein müssen. Und das nicht nur für Fußgänger. War das nur ein Gerücht?


*JA*


----------



## payne (13. Juli 2015)

In Österreich ist alles ein wenig komplizierter


----------



## pndrev (13. Juli 2015)

Das heißt, E-Autos sind auch verboten? Sind ja lautlos?


----------



## scratch_a (13. Juli 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Aus dem Link:
> 
> Super Argument. Im Umkehrschluss müsste man alle Wege für Kraftfahrzeuge freigeben, die machen schließlich genügend Lärm um das Wild rechtzeitig zu warnen.



Na dann, Kuhglocke dran (falls man sie eh nicht schon hat wie ich) und Problem gelöst 
http://www.swisstrailbell.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (13. Juli 2015)

Oberöstereich Heute: Konflikt Mountainbiker-Grundbesitzer-Jäger

http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Oberoe...t-Mountainbiker-Grundbesitzer-Jaeger/10188332


----------



## steiggeist (14. Juli 2015)

Das Voting auf OOE.ORF.AT ist sehr komisch. Wir haben Berichte, dass trotzdem 50+ Leute "Überhaupt nicht" gestimmt haben der "Überhaupt nicht"% Anteil gesunken ist....
*BITTE GAS GEBEN!*


Anderer Schauplatz: Die Salzburger Trutzpartie-Geschichte schlägt Wellen....
http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721281/


----------



## payne (14. Juli 2015)

Der ORF Manipuliert wie es im Rot Schwarz aufträgt in diesen Land gibt es keine Demokratie mehr.


----------



## steiggeist (14. Juli 2015)

Das Voting auf OOE.ORF.AT ist anscheined eine kleine sportliche Herausforderung, die wir doch gerne anenhmen - oder?
*BITTE GAS GEBEN!*


----------



## steiggeist (14. Juli 2015)

hab mich jetzt ein bisserl gespielt:

Hat nach 5 Minuten leichte Änderung zum Guten bewirkt.
Da sitzen am anderen Ende ein paar die so was machen, vermute ich....


----------



## dopero (14. Juli 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Anderer Schauplatz: Die Salzburger Trutzpartie-Geschichte schlägt Wellen....
> http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721281/


Aha, ich finde das Geschehen in Ö immer seltsamer. Kann dort wirklich der Grundbesitzer nach seinem Gutdünken Sperrungen Veranlassen und Aufheben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (14. Juli 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Aha, ich finde das Geschehen in Ö immer seltsamer. Kann dort wirklich der Grundbesitzer nach seinem Gutdünken Sperrungen Veranlassen und Aufheben?


BINGO!


----------



## dopero (14. Juli 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> BINGO!


Langsam verstehe ich besser warum mein Cousin immer über über die Steiermark und "die Österreicher" lästert. Er arbeitet und lebt nämlich inzwischen dort.


----------



## Mountain77 (14. Juli 2015)

In D geht es in den Lesebriefen/Kommentaren schon gut ab, was man aber in Ö lesen kann ist gedanklich weit zurück im letzten Jahrhundert. Echt arm...


----------



## steiggeist (15. Juli 2015)

Neuer Bericht auf http://salzburg.orf.at/

Biker: ÖVP gegen offene Forststraßen

Eine generelle Freigabe aller Forststraßen für Mountainbiker ist nicht in Sicht. Auf die aktuelle Forderung von Naturfreunden, Alpenverein und vielen Bikern gibt es besonders aus der ÖVP und von Grundbesitzern kein positives Echo.

Die Lösung mit Einzelverträgen für jeden Grundbesitzer funktioniere gut, Änderungen seien nicht nötig, heißt es aus der Volkspartei. Aktueller Anlass für die Diskussion in Salzburg ist eine Protestaktion von Naturfreunden und Mountainbikern am Donnerstagabend beim Latschenwirt am Fuß des Untersberges.

Weiter hier: http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721413/


----------



## steiggeist (15. Juli 2015)

Salzburger Nachrichten online:

....Die Öffnung für einen Tag sei kein Gegenaktionismus, sondern die offizielle Legitimation der Protestkundgebung.

Das hält Mosler-Törnström für absurd. Die Demonstration sei völlig legal und den zuständigen Behörden gemeldet worden. "Es kann doch nicht im Sinne Mayr-Melnhofs sein, dass am Donnerstag jetzt auch Mopeds, Motorräder oder Autos am Untersberg unterwegs sind", ärgerte sie sich. "Die Argumente gegen eine Freigabe sind immer die gleichen: Unfälle, Haftungsfragen, Straßenschäden, verschrecktes Wild. Aber dort wo Tourismusverbände Kilometergeld für eine Öffnung bezahlen, ist von einer Gefahr für die Betriebsstätte Wald auf einmal keine Rede mehr."

ganzer Artikel hier: http://www.salzburg.com/nachrichten...m-untersberg-einen-tag-frei-befahrbar-157948/


----------



## payne (15. Juli 2015)

Der Salzburger Forstunternehmer Maximilian Mayr-Melnhof ist genau diese Gattung Menschen warum in diesen Land nur noch stillstand und Eintracht herrscht das ganze ist nur noch absurd und abartig ich gebe mein Geld nicht in Österreich aus Punkt aus.


----------



## pndrev (16. Juli 2015)

payne schrieb:


> ich gebe mein Geld nicht in Österreich aus Punkt aus.



Wird bei uns dieses Jahr auch das letzte Mal sein. Alleine hätte ich's mir eh überlegt, aber meine Freundin wollte auch unbedingt mal da hin, wo ich die letzte Jahre war. Das wir nächste Jahr lieber 'ne Stunde weiter ins Vinschgau fahren, werde ich unserem Stammhotel (zufällig Salzburgerland) aber auch klar sagen und begründen...


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> "Aber dort wo Tourismusverbände Kilometergeld für eine Öffnung bezahlen, ist von einer Gefahr für die Betriebsstätte Wald auf einmal keine Rede mehr."


,

Das ist der wahre Hintergrund jeder Restriktion des Betretungsrechtes für Radfahrer durch die Waldbesitzenden (nicht nur in AT): Man kann sich die Gestattung abkaufen lassen.


----------



## steiggeist (16. Juli 2015)

Das Traurige in Österreich ist, dass es hier (Groß)Grundbesitz gibt, die auch auf eine Abgeltung in der Höhe von 0,4€/Meter und Jahr pfeifen.
Es wäre bei uns schon ein Fortschritt wären, wenn es so geregelt wäre, dass bei Betrag X die Freigabe erfolgen muss... 
(Trau mir das gar nicht laut sagen)


----------



## Pilatus (16. Juli 2015)

Wieviele km wurden denn bereits freigekauft und wo?

ausserdem, gibt es eine Karte inder alle legalen Trails und Wege eingezeichnet sind? als Übersicht. so könnte man mal sehen wo die "in aussreichender Anzahl" vorhandenen Wege sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (16. Juli 2015)

doppelt...


----------



## steiggeist (17. Juli 2015)

Trutzpartie Untersberg.

Wie Ihr in dem Video sehen könnt war das mehr als skurril. 
Ja es war auch gefährlich. 
Nachdem sich Max May-Melnhof jun. bei den Motocross fahren bedankt hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese engagiert waren. 
Offensichtlich war auch Max Mayr-Melnhof selbst unter den Motocrossfahren. 
Er kam nach dem Ende der Demo nochmals zur Einfahrt der umstrittenen Forststraße mit einem schwarzen Audi R8 Cabrio vorbei und entstieg diesem mit einer Motocrosshose. 
Wohl nicht die adäquate Bekleidung für dieses Fahrzeug.
Aber es zeigt sich immer mehr, Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen provoziert Anzeigen, Besitz-und Unterlassungsklagen. 
Das Radschieben provoziert aber offensichtlich noch viel mehr, vielleicht weil es legal ist ?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juli 2015)

Extrem finde ich wie der eine quadfahrer slidend  um die Kurve rauscht bei den ganzen Fußgängern.... eigentlich müsste da doch eine Anzeige wegen Gefährdung drinnen sein... die crosser die neben der Straße durch den Wäldern fuhren hatten die Nummernschilder drann? Auch das wäre unzulässig denke ich...


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2015)

Das mit den Motorrad-, Quad- und Jeep-Fahrern ist ja genial!
Liebe Österreicher, Ihr steckt ja noch mitten im Feudalismus. Na, dann viel Spaß beim Klassenkampf.
Gebt Bescheid, wenn Ihr in der Gegenwart angekommen seid.

Nur so nebenbei: Mit Natur-, Umwelt-, Wald- ,Tier-, Fußgänger- oder Eigentümerschutz etc. hat das alles nichts zu tun - das hat es aber ohnehin so gut wie nie.


----------



## steiggeist (17. Juli 2015)

http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2721819/

Mich würde nur interessieren, von welchem Konsens Herr MMM spricht?
Meint er vielleicht diesen:
Radfahrer ‎dürfen‬ ja fragen ob sie fahren dürfenund Grundbesitzer dürfen nein sagen, und die Radfahrer dürfen ihnen nicht böse sein wenn sie dann angezeigt und auf Besitzstörung verklagt werden.


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2015)

Selig sind die geistig armen, denn ihrer ist das Österreich...


----------



## steiggeist (20. Juli 2015)

Streitschrift gegen "legal biken" und "freie fahrt" im Bauernjournal / Forst vom 15.7.2015.


Interessant sind die Beispiele für die von der Landwirtschaftskammer geforderte "Vetragslösung":
1) *Tirol*: wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, basiert das MTB-Modell auf dem Konzept "Bergwelt gemeinsam erleben", das unter anderem auf diesen Säulen fußt: Keine Sperren/keine Strafen, Lenkung durch hochqualitatives Angebot
2) *Bad Kleinkirchheim*: Emanuela Krainer von "Nockbike" ist eine klare befürworterin der Initiative "freie Fahrt" der Naturfreunde. 

Für ausgeschilderte und beworbene Strecken kann (unserer Meinung nach) Entgelt bezahlt/verlangt werden.

Und zu den 27.000 km offiziellen MTB Strecken: in der Steiermark, wo es angeblich 5.000km geben soll, haben wir keine 300km gefunden die auf nicht für öffentlichen Verkehr bestimmten Straßen verlaufen.


----------



## steiggeist (20. Juli 2015)

Rund um Innsbruck wird gebaut.
Bei Ballungsraümen sicher ein "Muss", um Wanderwege zu entlasten.

http://www.blogtirol.at/2015/07/droppin-in-innsbruck-baut-fuer-mountainbiker/


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich bin gerade wieder froh im fortschrittlichen "Preußen" zu leben!
Wird dann wohl dieses Jahr erst einmal mein letzter Urlaub in Hinterglemm gewesen sein...
Gibt dort bestimmt interessante Gespräche über dieses Thema beim Bierchen Abends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (20. Juli 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade wieder froh im fortschrittlichen "Preußen" zu leben!
> .


  Muhahahahah!


----------



## rpguagua (22. Juli 2015)

Ein großes Dankeschön aus Österreich ans Enduro Mountainbike Magazine!
http://enduro-mtb.com/wegerecht-wahnwitzige-absurditaet-in-oesterreich/


----------



## lulu1818 (22. Juli 2015)

Montecuccoli hat wieder einmal etwas zu sagen.

http://burgenland.orf.at/news/stories/2722544/


----------



## steiggeist (23. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn da mit den Kommentaren los?
http://www.meinbezirk.at/flachgau/chronik/muss-es-ueberall-radfahrer-geben-d1420811.html


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Juli 2015)

Bei dem super recherchierten Artikel eigentlich ein Wunder das die Kommentare so gesittet sind... vielleicht hätte er sich mal zeigen lassen wie lang der Bremsweg ist...


----------



## lulu1818 (23. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bremsweg



Das ist ein verdammt guter Punkt. Wer noch keine hydraulische Scheibenbremse an einem Fahrrad selber ausprobiert hat, kann sich gar nicht vorstellen wie gut die sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. Juli 2015)

Ja genau, selbst wenn man eine hat und mal knallhart runterbremst, überrascht es einen häufig wie kurz die Wege sind... bei 20 km/h in der ebene deutlich unter 10m 
Vor allem wenn man zusätzlich noch ein Rad mit felgenbremse sein eigen nennt..


----------



## rpguagua (23. Juli 2015)

Das ist sicher ein Punkt, das die Gegener einer "Öffnung" noch immer von Felgenbremsen, wenn nicht sogar Trommel-/Stempelbremsen (Waffenrad) ausgehen...


----------



## pedax (23. Juli 2015)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Das ist sicher ein Punkt, das die Gegener einer "Öffnung" noch immer von Felgenbremsen, wenn nicht sogar Trommel-/Stempelbremsen (Waffenrad) ausgehen...


Da geht es glaub nicht nur um die Bremsen, sondern auch um die Reifen - die kennen nur ihre Straßenreifen die auf 5-6 bar aufgepump sind und bei jedem Stein seitlich wegspringen und null Grip bieten, kombiniert mit einem fast nicht vorhandenen Vorbau weil extrem Steil nach oben ansteigend, damit man schön aufrecht sitzt und die Gabel ist fast senkrecht montiert. Mit so einem Bike auf Schotter bergab zum Stillstand zu kommen grenzt wirklich fast an ein Kunststück - vergleicht man das mit einem modernen Mountainbike, dann liegen da Welten dazwischen, die für "Andersgläubige" kaum vorstellbar sind.


----------



## steiggeist (23. Juli 2015)

Ja, heutzutage kann man aus hoher Geschwindigkeit dank gutem Material und etwas Fahrgefühl auf kurzem Weg stehen bleiben.
Doch geht diese Überlegung am Problem vorbei.
Alleine zu hohe Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren/Annähern an anderen Wegnutzern ist für diese Unangenehm.
DAS sollten wir uns, auch wenn der Artikel sehr unsachlich ist, trotzdem zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2015)

Wäre ja auch ein kleineres Problem wenn die Wanderer genauso hintereinander unterwegs wären wie wir Biker.


----------



## pedax (23. Juli 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Alleine zu hohe Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren/Annähern an anderen Wegnutzern ist für diese Unangenehm.
> DAS sollten wir uns, auch wenn der Artikel sehr unsachlich ist, trotzdem zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## steiggeist (23. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch ein kleineres Problem wenn die Wanderer genauso hintereinander unterwegs wären wie wir Biker.



Solche Meldungen sind entbehrlich


----------



## steiggeist (24. Juli 2015)

*Wie die Salzburger Bauern auf Linie eingeschworen werden....*







Auch gegen den AV gibt es einen Rundumschlag. Die Naturfreunde werden nicht gewürdigt, dafür bekommt Gudrun Mosler-Törnström ordentlich "Fett" ab.

Sonst immer die selbe alte Leier vom "Betriebsgelände Forststraße", auf dem ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad, aber mit dem Kinderwagen fahren darf.
Der Klassiker mit der Haftung darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen...

An der Lobbyarbeit dieser Interessensgemeinschaft sollten wir uns aber ein Beispiel nehmen, wobei wir uns aber lieber näher an die Faktenlage halten!


----------



## Aldar (24. Juli 2015)

was ist denn an der gesetzeslage anders als in bayern ?


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2015)

Aldar schrieb:


> was ist denn an der gesetzeslage anders als in bayern ?


Alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (24. Juli 2015)

Aldar schrieb:


> was ist denn an der gesetzeslage anders als in bayern ?


 
Alles was nicht explizit erlaubt ist, ist verboten.

Da die entsprechenden Gesetze rund 40 Jahre alt sind (und damals hat halt keiner an MTB´s gedacht) ist Radfahren nicht explizit erwähnt und daher verboten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2015)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Alles was nicht explizit erlaubt ist, ist verboten.
> 
> Da die entsprechenden Gesetze rund 40 Jahre alt sind (und damals hat halt keiner an MTB´s gedacht) ist Radfahren nicht explizit erwähnt und daher verboten.


Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz ist 42 Jahre alt und in Bayern besteht grundsätzlich ein Betretungsrecht für alle Erholungsformen. Einschränkungen sind an tatbestandliche Voraussetzungen gebunden und daher die Ausnahme. Wobei das Betretungsrecht in Bayern spätestens durch die Bayerische Verfassung seit 1946 garantiert ist. Die Eigentümer in Bayern hatten sich aber noch nie gegen die Erholungsnutzung ihres Grundbesitzes gestellt und sind damit ihrer sozialen Verantwortung immer schon - auch ohne gesetzlichen Zwang - nachgekommen.

Wer die Geschichte der Wegefreiheit in Österreich kennt, weiß, dass die Gesellschaft in Österreich gänzlich anders funktioniert als in Bayern. Daher kommen auch die enormen Unterschiede beim Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur. Wer Radfahren als Teilenteignung wahrnimmt, hat aus bayerischer Sicht ein ernsthaftes gesundheitliches Problem.


----------



## steiggeist (24. Juli 2015)

@Sun on Tour: Danke für diese Wortspende ;-)

Eine vielleicht interessante Unterhaltung zu einem Facebook-Post von Gudrun Molser Törnström (2. Landtagspräsidentin Salzburg).
Wolfgang Breitfuß, Direktor, Tourismusverband Saalbach Hinterglemm hat sich dazu zu Wort gemeldet:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...596873670326846.149206.100000126567154&type=1


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Juli 2015)

na klar ist er dagegen dan müssen nicht mehr alle in sein reservat kommen


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Juli 2015)

Bin echt enttäuscht  von der Saalbach-Hinterglemm Führung. Vor einiger Zeit gab es ein Hasenauer Interview, wo auch dieser ganz zufrieden mit der rechtlichen Situatin drumherum war. Er puscht lieber die E-bike Vermietung im Tal.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juli 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz ist 42 Jahre alt und in Bayern besteht grundsätzlich ein Betretungsrecht für alle Erholungsformen. Einschränkungen sind an tatbestandliche Voraussetzungen gebunden und daher die Ausnahme. Wobei das Betretungsrecht in Bayern spätestens durch die Bayerische Verfassung seit 1946 garantiert ist. Die Eigentümer in Bayern hatten sich aber noch nie gegen die Erholungsnutzung ihres Grundbesitzes gestellt und sind damit ihrer sozialen Verantwortung immer schon - auch ohne gesetzlichen Zwang - nachgekommen.
> 
> Wer die Geschichte der Wegefreiheit in Österreich kennt, weiß, dass die Gesellschaft in Österreich gänzlich anders funktioniert als in Bayern. Daher kommen auch die enormen Unterschiede beim Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur. Wer Radfahren als Teilenteignung wahrnimmt, hat aus bayerischer Sicht ein ernsthaftes gesundheitliches Problem.




Genau deswegen bin ich froh, dass wir den Krieg 1866 verloren haben. Sonst wären wir jetzt wohl eine Provinz von Österreich (je nachdem, wie sie das mit dem Deutschen Bund gemacht hätten) und wir müssten uns mit diesen Feudalherren rumärgern.

Als Altbayer sehe ich ja wirklich eine größere Nähe zu unseren Nachbarn im Süden, aber als Biker bin ich wirklich froh, dass wir bei den Preiß'n gelandet sind.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juli 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> @Sun on Tour: Danke für diese Wortspende ;-)
> 
> Eine vielleicht interessante Unterhaltung zu einem Facebook-Post von Gudrun Molser Törnström (2. Landtagspräsidentin Salzburg).
> Wolfgang Breitfuß, Direktor, Tourismusverband Saalbach Hinterglemm hat sich dazu zu Wort gemeldet:
> ...



Also wenn ich solche Aussagen lese, dann komme ich immer mehr ins zweifeln, ob wir wirklich nochmal nach Saalbach fahren sollen. Vielleicht weichen wir lieber wieder nach Südtirol oder Bayerischen Wald aus.
...auch wenn wir es in Saalbach mit der ganzen Infrastruktur schon ganz nett finden


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juli 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> @Sun on Tour: Danke für diese Wortspende ;-)
> 
> Eine vielleicht interessante Unterhaltung zu einem Facebook-Post von Gudrun Molser Törnström (2. Landtagspräsidentin Salzburg).
> Wolfgang Breitfuß, Direktor, Tourismusverband Saalbach Hinterglemm hat sich dazu zu Wort gemeldet:
> ...




Werte Frau Langegger,

da Hr. Breitfuß ja anscheinend keine Mailadresse besitzt, ersuche ich Sie, diese Nachricht auszudrucken und ihm dann weiterzuleiten.

Ich nehme Bezug auf die Aussage auf Facebook zu der Trutzpartie am Untersberg von UpMove.

Da Ihr Herr Direktor ja auch für das Marketing im Bezug auf den Tourismus zuständig ist (lt. Homepage), finde ich seine Äußerung recht merkwürdig. Seine Argumente erinnern sehr an die der Gegner des Mountainbikens bzw. an jene, die die Biker am liebsten in “Reservate” stecken wollen. Eigentlich sollte er als Tourismusdirektor Interesse daran haben, die Forderungen seiner Kunden (ja das sind die Biker, die nach Saalbach kommen) zu unterstützen bzw. zumindest nicht dagegen zu arbeiten.

Hat Herr Direktor Angst, daß ihm die Kunden (zur Erinnerung: die Biker, die Saalbach besuchen) ausbleiben, wenn sie auch woanders offiziell fahren dürfen?

Aufgrund dieser Aussage werden wir als Familie Saalbach in Zukunft meiden und unseren Urlaub in Gegenden verbringen, in der Biker vom ansässigen Tourismusverband wertgeschätzt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Juli 2015)

hier die Antwort


Danke für Ihr mail.


Ich denke, sie verstehen meinen Standpunkt nicht ganz.


Ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Wegefreigaben nicht erzwungen werden können, sondern nur in enger Absprache mit den Grundstücksbesitzern erreicht werden.


Oder möchten Sie, dass ungebetene Gäste oder Biker durch ihren Garten gehen oder fahren?


In Saalbach Hinterglemm ist es schon früh gelungen verschiedenste Interessensgruppen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Und das nicht mit viel Geld, wie in manchen Postings angedeutet, sondern nach dem gültigen Entschädigungssatz des Landes Salzburg, der sich bei einigen Cent pro Laufmeter bewegt.


Ich bin seit nunmehr fast 20 Jahren Tourismusdirektor in Saalbach Hinterglemm und habe wahrlich unzählige Verhandlungen mit Grundstücksbesitzern (Landwirte, Privatpersonen, Bergbahnen, Waldgemeinschaften, Jagdgemeinschaften, Bundesforste, etc.) geführt und wurde in meinem Weg bestätigt, dass es nur gemeinsam funktioniert.


Darum hat sich Saalbach Hinterglemm im Gegensatz zu anderen Destinationen zu einem wahren Mountainbike Mekka entwickelt.


Je mehr Angebote es an Mountainbikestrecken in Österreich und in unseren Quellmärkten gibt,

desto lieber ist es mir natürlich auch, da ich weiß, dass sich der MTB-Sport dann noch intensiver entwickeln wird! Dies kann aber nicht verordnet oder erzwungen werden.


Wenn meine Anmerkung für Sie Grund ist, unsere Destination nicht mehr zu besuchen, dann tut es mir sehr leid und nehme dies zur Kenntnis. Schade, wenn man bei einem Thema nicht auch die andere Seite der Medaille ansprechen darf.


Mit sportlichen Grüßen


Wolfgang Breitfuß




*TOURISMUSVERBAND*
*SAALBACH HINTERGLEMM*
Glemmtaler Landesstraße 550
A-5753 Saalbach Hinterglemm
T: +43/6541/6800-111 F: +43/6541/6800-69

und unsere 


Werter Herr Breitfuß,

erstmals danke ich für die Antwort.

Sie greifen darin auch die meisten gängigen Argumente aus der “Anti-MTB-Schublade” – die Haftungsfrage, die Störung der Tiere, die Flurschäden usw. – nicht auf.
Leider führen jedoch auch Sie das Argument mit den ungebetenen Gästen im Garten an. Dieses Argument ist halt sehr schwach, da die rechtlichen und gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen
für das Betreten des Waldes und das Betreten eines privaten Gartens nicht vergleichbar sind. Aber da Sie schon so lange Tourismusdirektor sind, wissen Sie das wahrscheinlich.
UpMove will erreichen, daß aus dem “Betreten” ein “Betreten und Befahren” wird.
Es widerspricht doch eigentlich auch dem Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz, wenn der Biker für das Befahren einer Forststraße (die meist auch noch aus Steuergeld subventioniert wird/wurde) nochmals in die Tasche greifen soll, der Wanderer jedoch gratis unterwegs ist.

Sie sprechen an, daß Saalbach-Hinterglemm ein “wahres Mountainbike Mekka” wäre. Saalbach-Hinterglemm ist ja recht nett, jedoch für den Genußbiker und Naturliebhaber nichts anderes als ein Vergnügungspark. Wien-Touristen gehen ja auch nicht jeden Tag in den Prater, sondern möchten die Schönheiten der Stadt genießen.

Als Mountainbike Mekka würde ich dagegen Länder wie z. B. Südtirol oder die Schweiz bezeichnen. Dort funktioniert das Miteinander im Wald und auf den Bergen seit vielen Jahren. Die Flora und Fauna in den angesprochenen Ländern ist noch immer intakt und das, obwohl dort die Biker (fast) überall fahren dürfen. Bei uns wird darüber diskutiert, welche Auswirkungen das Mountainbiken hätte, wenn man die offizielle Freigabe dafür gäbe. Ich frage mich, warum man hier nicht über die Grenzen schauen kann, wie man es bei vielen anderen Themen immer macht?

Es ist natürlich für Ihren Wirkungsbereich schön, daß das Biker-Reservat funktioniert und Geld in die Kassen spült. Österreich besteht aber aus mehr als nur Saalbach-Hinterglemm und die Biker, die kein Reservat gleich ums Eck haben, würden halt auch gerne legal und offiziell im Einklang mit der Natur unterwegs sein können.

Sie haben mich vermutlich falsch verstanden, warum wir in Zukunft andere Gegenden für den Urlaub wählen werden. Wir werden eine Destination wählen, wo wir als Biker willkommen sind. Dies ist halt leider in Österreich und hier gerade auch in vielen Gegenden Salzburgs nicht der Fall. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (28. Juli 2015)

@herbert2010 

Hast du gut geschrieben. Wäre natürlich schön zu wissen/lesen, wenn Herr Breitfuß nochmals eine Antwort auf dein Schreiben schickt ;-)


----------



## steiggeist (30. Juli 2015)

http://www.sportaktiv.com/de/news/wegerecht-im-wald-freie-fahrt-fuer-mountainbiker


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Juli 2015)

Eine kleine Argumentationshilfe aus dem bikerfreundlichen Rheinland-Pfalz: http://www.welt.de/reise/nah/article144615042/Radurlauber-setzen-so-viel-um-wie-Kreuzfahrer.html


----------



## lulu1818 (30. Juli 2015)

Die einzige Argumentationshilfe gegen einen österreichischen Waldbesitzer sieht so aus: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Nur mehr davon.

Wie schon jemand gesagt hat, die Wege müssen Meter für Meter freigekauft werden.


----------



## TTT (30. Juli 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Die einzige Argumentationshilfe gegen einen österreichischen Waldbesitzer sieht so aus: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Nur mehr davon.
> 
> Wie schon jemand gesagt hat, die Wege müssen Meter für Meter freigekauft werden.


Und weil man das ja vielerorts schon gemacht hat, werden die diese lukrative Einnahmequelle nicht freiwillig hergeben! Die scheinbar bikefreundliche Haltung einiger Tourismusdestinationen erweist sich hier als fataler Bummerang!


----------



## Christian66 (30. Juli 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Die einzige Argumentationshilfe gegen einen österreichischen Waldbesitzer sieht so aus: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Nur mehr davon.
> 
> Wie schon jemand gesagt hat, die Wege müssen Meter für Meter freigekauft werden.


 
Stimmt leider auch nur teilweise - in meiner Gegend sind die Grundbesitzer (und da vor allem die großen) nicht am Freikaufen interessiert - die wollen einfach niemand im Wald haben, die "paar Euro" aus dem "Freikaufen" brauchen die nicht. Selbst wenn du das Geld hast - Bei uns findest du nicht mal einen Vertragspartner dem du das Geld hinten rein schieben darfst. Kein Interesse.

Bei uns wär´s schon ein Fortschritt wenn die Wege geöffnet werden *müssten* wenn jemand bereit ist die Wegepacht zu bezahlen.

Somit ist die vielgerühmte "vertragliche Lösung" als gescheitert zu beurteilen wenn es denn keine willigen Vertragspartner gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu1818 (30. Juli 2015)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du das Geld hast - Bei uns findest du nicht mal einen Vertragspartner dem du das Geld hinten rein schieben darfst. Kein Interesse



Ohne Gesetzesänderung geht sowieso gar nix. 

Das nächste Problem ist dass der Begriff "Mountainbiker" schon so negativ behaftet ist, dass ich den in Gewissen Kreisen vermeide wo es nur geht. Und ich versuche nicht mehr wie ein Mountainbiker auszusehen, das hilft auch. Wenn ihr jemanden im Wienerwald trefft der einen 6 Euro Radhelm von der NOE Landesregierung und ein Trikot von der Admira an hat, das bin ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Ohne Gesetzesänderung geht sowieso gar nix.
> 
> Das nächste Problem ist dass der Begriff "Mountainbiker" schon so negativ behaftet ist, dass ich den in Gewissen Kreisen vermeide wo es nur geht. Und ich versuche nicht mehr wie ein Mountainbiker auszusehen, das hilft auch. Wenn ihr jemanden im Wienerwald trefft der einen 6 Euro Radhelm von der NOE Landesregierung und ein Trikot von der Admira an hat, das bin ich.


...und jetzt stellt euch mal einen mountainbikenden Asylbewerber in Österreich vor.


----------



## Christian66 (30. Juli 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Ohne Gesetzesänderung geht sowieso gar nix.
> 
> Das nächste Problem ist dass der Begriff "Mountainbiker" schon so negativ behaftet ist, dass ich den in Gewissen Kreisen vermeide wo es nur geht. Und ich versuche nicht mehr wie ein Mountainbiker auszusehen, das hilft auch. Wenn ihr jemanden im Wienerwald trefft der einen 6 Euro Radhelm von der NOE Landesregierung und ein Trikot von der Admira an hat, das bin ich.


 
Letztens vorm Supermarkt:

Ich komm mit dem Rad von einer schnellen Runde (also in Bike-Kleidung, dreckig und stinkig - wie man halt so aussieht / riecht nach einer schnellen Runde im Nassen), noch schnell die Einkaufliste der Chefin beim Billa abarbeiten bevor zugesperrt wird.

Kommt ein Grünrock (der, in dessen Jagdrevier ich gerade unterwegs war - in der Provinz kennt man sich ja) aus dem Supermarkt und wirft mir verächtliche Blicke zu um dann in seinen Suzuki zu steigen und mich weiter zu beobachten. Der hat mich nicht wegen dreckig&stinkig beobachtet (sah selber sehr stinkig aus ), sondern wegen meines offensichlichen Biker-Auftrittes.

Einmal hat mich eben dieser Grünrock schon im Wald "gestellt" (war eben nicht schnell genug), habe mir danach direkt eine GoPro gekauft, um eventuelle weitere Begegnungen der unerfreulichen Art sachlich zu dokumentieren um mir später nichts andichten lassen zu müssen.

Obwohl es mir ganz sicher nicht an Selbstvertrauen mangelt und ich alles andere als ängstlich bin, habe ich mich für einen ganz, ganz kurzen Moment echt sehr unwohl und irgendwie als "Outlaw" im negtiven Sinn gefühlt, dachte der spricht mich jetzt jeden Moment auf´s Biken an. Zu meinem Glück kam nach der "Schrecksekunde" mein Selbstbewußtsein zurück und ich bin hoch erhobenen Hauptes am Grünrock vorbeimaschiert und habe ihm freundlich zugewunken. Er hat nicht zurückgewunken.

Das Schlimme an dieser Story ist, dass anscheinend selbst ich schon teilweise so konditioniert bin, dass Radfahren etwas "unrechtes", "schlechtes" ist wofür man in die Hölle (ok, die gibt´s ja gar nicht) oder zumindest sonst irgendwo hin kommt, der pure Anblick eines Grünrockes Panikattacken auslöst (zumindest beim Biken im Wald).

Also ganz so schlimm steht´s noch nicht um mich - aber du hast völlig recht, der Begriff ist bei vielen sehr, sehr negativ besetzt.


----------



## Christian66 (30. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...und jetzt stellt euch mal einen mountainbikenden Asylbewerber in Österreich vor.


 
Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand - in meiner Gemeinde sind seit Jahrzehnten (!!) extrem viele Asylwerber (gemessen an der Einwohnerzahl der kleinen Landgemeinde) untergebracht, viele davon erkunden die Gegend mit irgendwelchen alten Rädern - womit auch sonst.

Obwohl im Zusammenhang mit diesen Menschen noch nie etwas ernsthaftes passiert ist, haben immer noch eine ganze Menge der Einheimischen auf eine subtile Art Angst vor ihnen.

Und jetzt auch noch biken wollen!

Da kann es wohl nach Meinung vieler nur mehr die sofortige Deportation wohin auch immer geben.

Natürlich waren in den vielen Jahren bei den sehr vielen Menschen auch ein paar A. dabei, aber die gibt es ja wohl auch unter den "echten" Dorfbewohnern.

Aber ich find die Idee jetzt gerade gut - eventuell sollte ich meine alten Bikes - das sind schon ein paar - und diverse bei mir im Lauf der Jahre angesammelte Restekisten diesen Menschen zur Verfügung stellen und sie anleiten wie aus den Teilen wieder Räder werden (Workshops?), gemeinsame Ausfahrten mit "Einheimischen" anbieten/planen und auch meine Kinder dazu mitnehmen.

Gefällt mir.


----------



## payne (30. Juli 2015)

Die grünen komplexler hatte letztlich auch eine Begegnung der dritten Art schrecklich diese Hinterwäldler.


----------



## steiggeist (7. August 2015)

Neues Statement der Naturfreunde:

http://www.naturfreunde.at/berichte...der-und-schutz-des-waldes-sind-voraussetzung/


----------



## steiggeist (7. August 2015)

Zur Lage der Biker in Innsbruck:

https://www.6020online.at/ausgaben/august-2015/downhill-match-und-wartezeit/


----------



## payne (9. August 2015)

Warum Radeln fürs Wiener Wasser gefährlich ist und z.b. auf der rax verboten:

"Diesbezüglich habe ich auf eine Anfrage beim Forstamt der Stadt Wien folgende Auskunft erhalten: 
Mountainbiken auf der Rax fördert durch das Anbremsen die Erosion, und ist eine unnütze Wildbeunruhigung. Da Forststrassen Arbeitsraum sind stellt das schnelle Bergabfahren eine erhöhte Unfallgefahr mit Arbeitsmaschinen(Holztransporte) dar. 
Und jetzt kommts: Durch das plötzliche Auftauchen von Mountainbikern können sich die LKW - Fahrer derart erschrecken, dass eine Absturzgefahr bei einem Ausweichmanöver besteht - und dadurch ein Kontaminationsrisiko durch austretenden Diesel und Öl für das Quellschutzgebiet besteht !"


----------



## bern (9. August 2015)

Recht hams. Deshalb fahrma dort nur abs, wrs, gks oder ts. Dort gibts weniger öllaster.


----------



## steiggeist (11. August 2015)

*Deutscher Alpenverein*
Mountainbiken Positionen und Handlungsempfehlungen
Beschlossen vom Verbandsrat des DAV am 03./04.07.2015

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: sympatische preusische Geradlinigkeit 


Auszüge:

_Mountainbikesport hat sich vom Trendsport längst zum Breitensport entwickelt. Als relativ neue
Spielform des Bergsports erfreut sich das Mountainbiken weltweit großer Beliebtheit und wird
gerne auch mit anderen Bergsportdisziplinen verbunden. Deren traditionelles Spektrum ist mit dem
Mountainbiken um eine moderne, ökologisch verträgliche und spannende Spielart mit vielen Facetten
reicher geworden. Das „Bergrad“ in seiner heutigen Form eröffnet vielfältige Einsatzbereiche
und verschafft Zugänge zu sehr unterschiedlichen Erlebniswelten. Bemerkenswert ist dabei die Mischung
der verschieden Ausdifferenzierungen des Mountainbikens. Marathonisti nutzen beispielsweise
auch den Bikepark, Bikebergsteiger fahren auch klassische Touren, Tourenfahrer gehen
auch auf die Dirtstrecke, Dirt-Jumper fahren auch Touren.
_

_
Der DAV setzt sich dafür ein, dass Wege aller Art grundsätzlich von Wanderern und Mountainbikern gemeinsam genutzt werden können. Er appelliert an beide Gruppen, sich mit Respekt, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme zu begegnen. Mountainbiker passen ihre Fahrweise dem jeweiligen Fußgängerverkehr an und gewähren im Bedarfsfall Vorrang.

Wenn eine Lenkung notwendig wird, gibt der DAV differenzierten Lösungen den Vorzug vor pauschalen Sperrungen und Verboten
_

_*Bikebergsteigen* Im neuen Trend des Bikebersteigens werden Aspekte des klassischen Bergsteigens mit Aspekten des Bikesports gekoppelt. Unter Berücksichtigung der Eignung der Routen, der gewissenhaften Tourenplanung und einem hohen Maß an Selbsteinschätzung und alpiner Kompetenz, einem umfassenden Wissen über Flora und Fauna und einem passenden Sozialverhalten werden Gipfelerlebnisse mit dem Mountainbike vom DAV als eine mögliche Ausdifferenzierung angesehen, deren Ausübung aber zugunsten einer geringen Frequentierung nicht aktiv gefördert werden muss.
_

_Der DAV setzt sich für einen freien Zugang zur Natur für den Bergsport ein, solange Belange des Natur- und Umweltschutzes und die berechtigten Interessen anderer Nutzungsgruppen angemessen 
berücksichtigt werden. Dies gilt auch für das Mountainbiken auf Wegen. Einschränkungen müssen differenziert und sachgerecht erfolgen.
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpguagua (11. August 2015)

Und genau so jetzt bitte auch noch in Österreich!!!


----------



## steiggeist (13. August 2015)

legal biken ist im Wahlkampf angekommen: http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...en-fuer-Mountainbiker-freigeben;art71,1940456


----------



## steiggeist (13. August 2015)

Das Thema bleibt beliebt bei den österreichischen Zeitungen

das hier ist ja ein ganz ordentlicher Kurier Artikel, auch wenn hier die Gegenseite wieder einmal recht ausführlich ihre Nebelgranaten werden kann....
http://kurier.at/chronik/niederoesterreich/widerstand-gegen-freie-fahrt-im-wald/146.632.129

hier ein eher skurieler Artikel in der Salzburger Krone
MMM auf Radl und als Schafhirte. 
Sind 50 Schafe ein "schlagendes Argument" gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen? ;-)
https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4c92605066f964aa875970fa8fe22cb6&oe=5648BAF7


----------



## dopero (13. August 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> hier ein eher skurieler Artikel in der Salzburger Krone
> MMM auf Radl und als Schafhirte.
> Sind 50 Schafe ein "schlagendes Argument" gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen? ;-)
> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4c92605066f964aa875970fa8fe22cb6&oe=5648BAF7


Fazit: In Ö gibt es Forststraßen selbstverständlich auch außerhalb des Forstes...


----------



## Mountain77 (13. August 2015)

http://www.comedix.de/lexikon/db/haus_das_verrueckte_macht.php
So kommt es mir bei euch vor...


----------



## franzam (13. August 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://www.comedix.de/lexikon/db/haus_das_verrueckte_macht.php
> So kommt es mir bei euch vor...


Über Bayern lacht die Sonne und über Österreich die ganze Welt


----------



## steiggeist (14. August 2015)

*WICHTIG!*

*BITTE DIESE UMFRAGE AUSFÜLLEN UND WEITER VERTEILEN!*

http://www.spea.at/mountainbiken


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. August 2015)

done.
anmerkung: tatsächlich vernünftige fragestellungen. da hat sich wer ausgekannt.
ungut ist nur die zusammenrechnung der ausgaben fürs biken, da steigen einem die grausbirnen auf. i glaub i geh wieder wandern und verkauf die kisten. 

einzig die frage nach der nutzung offizieller strecken sollte eine dritte antwort anbieten: nur bergauf 
also hab ich ja anklicken müssen...


----------



## pndrev (14. August 2015)

Done. Auch wenn ich aus Bayern komme... 

Und ja, die Kostenrechnung ist herb - aber realistisch, wenn tatsächlich auch alle Bike-Urlaube und Tagesfahrten mit eingerechnet werden. Leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (14. August 2015)

Done.
erschreckend mal die Kosten so zu sehen


----------



## Schoasdromme (14. August 2015)

Fragebogen ausgefüllt .

Ich komme zwar aus Bayern, habe aber nur 15km zum Grenzübergang Schärding und würde wohl öfters in "eurem" Land
Gast sein, wenn die "Waldhüter" nima so narrisch san .
Geld habe ich im schönen Österreich schon genug in Bikeparks und deren Infrastruktur gelassen.
Ich würde auch gerne zum Tourenfahren kommen und Geld für Übernachtung, Essen und Trinken da lassen...
Und ich kenne viele, die ähnlich denken.
Also weiter machen


----------



## araknoid (14. August 2015)

Habe den Fragebogen ausgefüllt, leider habe ich den Punkt vermisst wo gefragt wird wo man in der Regel seine MTB-Urlaube verbringt. Ich hätte da gerne geschrieben SICHER NICHT in Ö sondern im benachbarten Ausland.


----------



## TTT (14. August 2015)

Also ich hab die Antwort irgendwo untergebracht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (17. August 2015)

tja, die kosten. gut, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.

jetzt müssten wir nur noch junge entscheidungsträger und einflüsterer überzeugen, dass unser sport eigentlich elitärer ist als die jagd.


----------



## steiggeist (18. August 2015)

Hier ein Beitrag auf "Bergwelten"

Auszug:
_WIE ES WEITERGEHT

In einem Punkt sind sich ÖAV und Upmove derzeit einig: die Lösung des Problems scheint nur mehr über die Änderung des Forstgesetzes möglich. „Man hat schon versucht, auf vertraglicher Basis Mountainbike-Strecken zu etablieren. Leider haben die meisten Waldbesitzer daran kein Interesse“, sagt Dietmar Gruber. Auch Peter Kapelari sagt, der Alpenverein werde nicht in Gespräche mit Interessenvertretungen der Wald- und Grundbesitzer eintreten, solange es keine sachliche Basis dafür gebe: „Solange hier so polarisierend kommuniziert wird, sehen wir hier keinen Sinn. Wir werden unsere Argumente aber weiter in der Öffentlichkeit vorbringen.“
_
http://www.bergwelten.com/news/3-ansaetze-fuer-legales-mountainbiken-oesterreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (20. August 2015)

Zum Träumen:
Das BayVGH-Urteil macht aufgrund der Pressemitteilung des BayVGH nun groß die Runde.
*Radfahren im Wald darf nicht verboten werden* titelt die tz in München

Radfahren auf Waldwegen ist nach einem Gerichtsurteil grundsätzlich erlaubt. Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof (BayVGH) in München hat ein Verbot für den Radverkehr im sogenannten Bannwald des Marktes Ottobeuren im Unterallgäu aufgehoben, am Mittwoch wurde das Urteil rechtskräftig (Az. 11 B 14.2809). Ottobeuren hatte im Januar 2014 zum Schutz von Fußgängern das Radfahren auf den Wegen im Bannwald verboten. Nach Auffassung des BayVGH ist dieses Verbot aber nicht gerechtfertigt. Das Radfahren in freier Natur sei von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützt, urteilte der Gerichtshof. Es könne nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhielten. Damit kassierte der Gerichtshof ein Urteil des Augsburger Verwaltungsgerichtes, das das Verbot zunächst bestätigt hatte. DPA


----------



## TTT (20. August 2015)

Nur leider wird das nicht von allen richtig interpretiert: Bikeverbot im Bannwald von Ottobeuren unrechtmäßig


----------



## steiggeist (9. September 2015)

"legal biken" im Editorial von "DER ANBLICK", einer Jagdzeitung.

http://www.anblick.at/wp-content/uploads/2015_09_Einblick.pdf

Interessant ist meines Erachtens, das unser Anliegen hier sehr Ernst genommen und eine Gesetzesänderung wird als "bevorstehend" bezeichnet wird.

[Nachtrag]
der ganze Artikel
http://bikeboard.at/Board/attachment.php?attachmentid=169562&d=1441789956
http://bikeboard.at/Board/attachment.php?attachmentid=169563&d=1441789956


----------



## steiggeist (10. September 2015)

Der europäische Mountainbiker...
Hier ist die Infografik zum Ergebnis der IMBA Umfrage vom vergangenen Frühjahr.
Denke, das paßt zum Thema.
http://imba-europe.com/news/outcomes-first-european-mtb-survey-now-available

Direkter Link zur Infografik: http://imba-europe.com/sites/default/files/IMBA_INFOGRAPHIC_final.pdf


----------



## steiggeist (14. September 2015)

Nicht die Grenze zwischen Serbien und Ungarn, sondern zwischen Pinzgau und Kitzbühler Alpen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. September 2015)

ah, is das mikl-leitners probezaun für unsere ost+südgrenzen?


----------



## steiggeist (15. September 2015)

aktuelles aus der Jagdliteratur:








zur Info, das Titelbild:


----------



## lulu1818 (15. September 2015)

Es ist witzig, wie wenig die verzweifelt-aggressive Wortwahl zu den sympathischen Bikern am Bild darüber passt.

Kann sein dass sich das Problem mit den Jägern von selber löst. Mein Vater ist der zweitjüngste Jäger in seiner Jägerschaft, mit über 60. Nachwuchs verzweifelt Gesucht, aber keiner in Sicht. Es machen zwar immer noch viele junge die Jagdprüfung, wenige übernehmen dann aber tatsächlich ein Revier weil der Zeit-, Kosten- und Arbeitsaufwand enorm ist. Und die beiden zumindest teilweise aktiven Jungjäger die ich kenne fahren auch beide Mountainbike. Das ist in Ost-Österreich, kann im Westen ganz anders sein.


----------



## bartos0815 (15. September 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> aktuelles aus der Jagdliteratur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es lebe die einseitige engstirnige sichtweise der wehrten jägerschaft! wenn man den artikel liest, kann man gar nicht so viel kotzen wie man möchte....
diese argumente sind abgedroschen und werden so vehement als möglich in den raum gestellt, da die wenigen grünröcke keinesfalls eine sachlich richtige und leider gegen sie gerichtete argumentation akzeptieren können! hoch lebe der jäger-stand in österreich!:-(


----------



## payne (15. September 2015)

Einzig und alleine Unerträglich sind diese Kasperln in Grün die Jagen mit unfairen Mitteln stellen sich als Helden da  das ist wirklich Unerträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (15. September 2015)

Ab gerade diese Einladung im Posteingang gesehen.
Ist wer von euch auch dabei?


----------



## franzam (15. September 2015)

wenn es laut OÖ-Jäger " militante Extrembiker" sind, die demonstrieren, würden Jagdkanzeln und SUVs im Wald brennen...


----------



## dopero (15. September 2015)

Das im Artikel gezeigte Verbotszeichen mit dem Schriftzug "Forststrasse" kann ich im § 52 der StVO nicht finden. Folgt man trotzdem der Logik anderer Verbotsschilder z.B.




§ 52 a/6a: "Fahrverbot für alle Kraftfahrzeuge außer einspurigen Motorrädern",
spricht das im Artikel gezeigte Schild wohl ein "Fahrverbot für alle Forststrassen" aus.
Hat schon mal jemand eine sich bewegende Forststrasse gesehen? Oh Mann, was für ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## franzam (15. September 2015)

analog zur rollenden Landstraße?
http://www.rola.at/
vll. werden die SUVs mit dem Zug zur Jagd gebracht..


----------



## steiggeist (16. September 2015)

"legal biken" einmal mehr auf der politischen Bühne:

upmove wird mit Dietmar als "Experte" teilnehmen!


----------



## steiggeist (16. September 2015)

Bei der großen Tourismus-Fachtagung theALPS 2015 in Moena, Trentino (ITA), diskutierten Branchengrößen Anfang September, inwiefern Bike-Tourismus die alpine Sommerentwicklung "dynamisieren" wird. 

Wir haben im Zuge der Berichterstattung von diesem Event mündlich erfahren, dass im Trentino auch die aktuelle Gesetzeslage bezüglich des Befahrens von Wegen geändert wird:

Die aktuell gültige Variante der der "Zwei Meter Regel" fällt!
Das Fahren auf Steigen und Wegen wird ausdrücklich erlaubt, wobei eine Beschilderung Biker auf "besonders geeignete Wege lenken soll.
Es wird ein normiertes Verfahren geben, um einzelne Wege exclusiv für Fußgänger zu reservieren.

DAS FINDEN WIR VORBILDLICH, und ist in etwa das, was wir uns auch für Österreich wünschen!

Hier ein Video und die Presseaussendung zu theALPS 2015


----------



## steiggeist (23. September 2015)

http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2733299/

Wir waren heute in Salzburg bei dieser Ausschusssitzung als "Experten" dabei.
Wir konnten auf alle vorgebrachten Einwände sachliche Gegendarstellungen vorbringen.
Leider konnte auf die Argumentation von Hubert Stock (Respektiere deine Grenzen), wonach 300 m links und rechts einer von Mountainbiker befahren Forststraße "das Wild keine Ruhe findet", nicht mehr eingegangen werden.
Außer uns deklarierte sich von den "Experten" auch Dr. Edgar Atzgersberger von der Arbeiterkammer klar als Befürworter der Freigabe der Forststraßen.
Leider nutze das Alles nichts...
Doch war es abzusehen, dass hier kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen war.
Auf alle Fälle kämpfen wir weiter :
Es wird ein ereignisreicher Herbst werden!


----------



## TTT (23. September 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2733299/
> Leider nutze das Alles nichts...


Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein! Nutzlos war die Aktion sicher nicht, auch wenn sie noch nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht hat. Sie beschäftigen sich immerhin schon einmal damit und den meisten wird so langsam dämmern, dass wir Recht haben. Jetzt muss man ihnen nur noch begreiflich machen, dass wir Viele (Wähler) sind, gegen die auf Dauer keine Politik gemacht werden kann...


----------



## rpguagua (23. September 2015)

Wie kann das sein, dass die Grünen dagegen sind? Ich denke das sollte man der Grünen-Bundespartei als Frage stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (24. September 2015)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein, dass die Grünen dagegen sind? Ich denke das sollte man der Grünen-Bundespartei als Frage stellen.




hättens ja nur sagen brauchen, dass eh net schneller als 80 gefahren wird, hihi...


----------



## steiggeist (24. September 2015)

Diesen Artikel aus dem Maqazin der Naturfreunde NÖ will ich euch nicht vorenthalten ;-)



> Hölle ist, wo Grundeigentümer die Polizisten sind
> 
> Kennen Sie den Spruch von der Europäischen Einigung? Der Himmel ist dort, wo die Briten die Polizisten sind, die Franzosen die Köche, die Deutschen die Mechaniker, die Italiener die Liebhaber, und organisiert wird alles von den Schweizern. Die Hölle ist dort, wo die Briten die Köche sind, die Franzosen die Mechaniker, die Schweizer die Liebhaber, die Deutschen die Polizisten, und organisiert wird alles von den Italienern. Wenn wir diese Weisheit aufs Radfahren in der Natur übertragen, müsste er heißen: Die Hölle ist dort, wo die Jäger die Gesetze machen, die Grundeigentümer die Polizisten sind und die Tourismusmanager die Routen planen.  Der Himmel ist dort, wo die Jäger das Wild hegen, die Grundbesitzer keine Angst vor der Haftung haben,  die Radfahrer keine schwarzen Schafe sind, die alpinen Vereine die Strecken organisieren. Und die Politiker schaffen dafür die Rahmenbedingungen.
> Von Helmut Friessenbichler (Text und Bilder)



Hier gehts zum Artikel: 
http://www.upmove.eu/frieradler-hoe...nd/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e774.html


----------



## Christian66 (24. September 2015)

http://derstandard.at/2000021019917/Mountainbiker-muessen-auf-Wildtiere-Ruecksicht-nehmen

Ah so a bledsinn ....... klingt zumindest für mich sehr nach Diplomarbeit sponsored by Jagdverband Österreich.


----------



## steiggeist (24. September 2015)

Hab den Autor hier gefunden: http://www.wildoekologie.at/index.php?id=ueber-uns
und da steht:

Diplomarbeit 2012: Mountainbiking im Alpentourismus: Divergierende Nutzungsansprüche und Managementansätze in den Regionen Pfänder und Saalbach-Hinterglemm
Was in "natürlich" zu einem Experten macht....

Es wird verschwiegen, warum die Lenkung beim Radfahren nicht funktionieren soll, bei allen anderen erlaubten Freizeitaktivitäten schon....


----------



## lulu1818 (24. September 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Leider konnte auf die Argumentation von Hubert Stock (Respektiere deine Grenzen), wonach 300 m links und rechts einer von Mountainbiker befahren Forststraße "das Wild keine Ruhe findet", nicht mehr eingegangen werden.



Vielleicht sollten jene Leute, die das Wild ausnahmslos für nervenschwach und stressanfällig halten, eine Exkursion nach Japan machen. Nara würde sich anbieten. 
http://www.critterfiles.com/herds-deer-overrun-nara-japan/


----------



## franzam (24. September 2015)

Komischerweise kommt man beim biken in manchen Ecken ( z.B. Nationalparks ohne Bejagung) Rotwild oder Steinböcken bis auf wenige Meter nahe ohne einen Fluchtreflex auszulösen:
*-> Durch die Jagd wird den Wildtieren die Menschenscheu nur anerzogen.
*
zur Weiterbildung:

http://www.anl.bayern.de/publikatio...eorgii_freizeitaktivitaeten_und_wildtiere.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (24. September 2015)

*Jäger als Trittbrettfahrer des Tierschutzes*
Userkommentar | KAROLINE SCHMIDT

24. September 2015, 12:19
*Twitter*
*Facebook*
*Google+*
*WhatsApp*
48POSTINGS
*Jagd im Gatter und auf gezüchtetes Federvieh ist – bei aller Interpretationselastizität – weder nachhaltig noch waidgerecht*
Im Windschatten des Shitstorms, den Cecil, der Löwe, diesen Sommer ausgelöst hat, haben manche Medien zumindest für kurze Zeit auch die Zweckmäßigkeit der Trophäenjagd und die damit verbundene Kommerzialisierung von Wildtieren zur Sprache gebracht. Zweifellos: Was einen merkantilen Wert hat, das wollen wir nicht vernichten, sondern nutzen – und dafür auch produzieren. Wo immer möglich, wenn möglich in Massen. In Südafrika werden deshalb Löwen in Gattern gezüchtet wie Kaninchen und zum Abschuss verkauft. Das ist ein weit größeres Tier- und Artenschutzproblem als der Abschuss eines namentlich bekannten Löwen am Rand eines Nationalparks. Und wer nicht mutwillig unwissend bleiben will, weiß: Gatterjagd und der Abschuss ausschließlich dafür gezüchteter Tiere sind auch in Österreich gang und gäbe.

Seit Wochen informiert der Verein gegen Tierfabriken über Jagd in Gehegen und den Abschuss von in Volieren gezüchtetem, körper- und verhaltensverstümmeltem, kurz vor der Jagd freigelassenem Geflügel. Und er fordert, nein, nicht die Abschaffung der Jagd im Allgemeinen, sondern dieser Jagden im Speziellen. Etwas Besseres könnte der Jagd nicht passieren. Denn auch viele Jäger sähen diese Jagdformen gerne verboten, sind sie doch nichts als ein demonstratives Vernichten von Leben, um den eigenen Status zu erhöhen oder zu verfestigen. Jäger, die so jagen, können oder müssen es sich leisten, Wild zu erlegen, ohne es zu erjagen, weil sie den für das Aufspüren oder Abwarten nötigen Zeit-, Körper- und Sinnesaufwand nicht aufbringen können oder wollen.





Die Jagd in freier Wildbahn, ein nächtelanges, oftmals vergebliches Ansitzen – das ist nichts für den eiligen Jäger mit wenig Sitzfleisch.

foto: apa/barbara gindl
*Eilige Jäger*
In Gefangenschaft vermehrt werden deshalb keineswegs nur Arten, die in freier Wildbahn selten sind – und die man, theoretisch, so vom Trophäenjagddruck entlasten könnte. Im Gegenteil: Die heimische Landwirtschaft stöhnt unter zunehmend vielen Wildschweinen. Genug Jagdwild für jedermann. Aber die Jagd in freier Wildbahn, ein nächtelanges, oftmals vergebliches Ansitzen auf diese intelligente Wildart, oft in beißender Kälte – das ist nichts für den eiligen Jäger mit wenig Sitzfleisch. Deshalb werden diese Tiere en masse gezüchtet, für den Mehrfachabschuss zur Schnelljagd im Jagdgatter.

*Keine Nachhaltigkeit*
Doch diese Wildtierfabriken fügen nicht nur Wildtieren unnötiges Leid zu, sondern schädigen auch die Jagd – nicht nur ihr Image, sondern ihre Grundfesten. Wildtiere gibt es nicht zum Nulltarif: Löwen sind eine Gefahr für Vieh und Mensch, Hirsch und Co eine für Wald und Feld. Wildtiere benötigen Rücksichtnahme der Nutzer ihres Lebensraums. Welcher Land- oder Forstwirt wird diese "Schädlinge" noch tolerieren, wer sich die Lebensraumerhaltung für freilebendes Wild noch antun, wenn es gezüchtetes auf Bestellung, im Sonderangebot, in größeren Mengen, ready-to-shoot, günstiger und schneller zu erjagen gibt? Nachhaltigkeit, ein Grundpfeiler der Jagd, fehlt hier gänzlich.

Spanien ist in dieser Entwicklung schon fortgeschritten. Dort lebt außerhalb der zahlreichen, rund 1.000 Hektar großen Gatter kein Rotwild mehr; in den herbizid- und pestizidreichen Agrarwüsten finden Rebhühner weder Nahrung noch Schutz – nur in Volieren der Massenzucht. Jede Jagd im Gatter, jede Jagd auf gezüchtetes Federvieh leistet dieser Entwicklung Vorschub.

Deshalb lehnt ein Gutteil der Jägerschaft diese Jagden ab. Deshalb gab es seitens einiger maßgeblicher Jäger bereits vor Jahren den Vorschlag, das hinter Zäunen für die Jagd gezüchtete Wild mit Ohrmarken zu kennzeichnen, bevor es in die Jagdgatter transportiert wird – das würde die Nachfrage verringern, denn "nicht einmal Italiener schießen auf Wildsauen mit Lauschermarken". Das darf bezweifelt werden. Aber dieser Vorschlag bleibt bei den maßgeblichen Behörden ohnehin ganz unten in der Schublade.

*Kollektive Selbsttäuschung*
*Aber warum lässt man Gatterjäger ihre Jagdlustobjekte nicht gleich in den Zucht- oder Fleischgattern schießen? Wild, das zur Fleischgewinnung in Gehegen gezüchtet wird, darf dort erfreulicherweise mit Jagdschusswaffen erlegt werden: kein Fang, kein Transport, kein Schlachthof. Allerdings "nur vom Betreiber oder einer ständig von ihm beauftragten Person ... Die Überlassung von Abschüssen ist untersagt." Kein zahlender Jagdgast also. Schade.

So blieben den für die Jagd erwählten Tieren Narkose, Fang, Verladen, Transport in Jagdgatter und Jagdstress ebendort erspart – und dem Konsumenten mögliche Narkotikarückstände im Wildbret. Es genügt ja die Bleibelastung durch die Munition. (Ja, die haben wir noch. Denn Munitionshersteller müssen ihre bleihaltigen Lagerbestände absetzen, und gegen "klare Bedenken seitens der Wirtschaft" hatte die Bleifrei-Initiative des Umweltministeriums keine Chance.) Aber Abschuss im Fleischgatter? Das gilt als unwaidmännisches Abschießen. Für die hehre Jagd muss das Wild eine Chance haben zu entkommen – die hat es in einem Jagdgatter real auch nicht, aber dort kann man kollektiv dieser Selbsttäuschung erliegen.

Unter Jägern umstritten
Für viele (die Mehrheit?) der Jäger ist dieser plumpe Selbstbetrug und Betrug (für Jagdgäste sind Gatter nicht immer als solche erkennbar) keineswegs Jagd und zudem alles andere als waidgerecht – bei aller Interpretationselastizität. Seit Jahren sind diese Jagdformen ein Thema in Jagdfachzeitschriften, gibt es konstruktive Vorschläge, was geschehen sollte. Theoretisch. Allgemein. Umgesetzt wird nichts – oder das Gegenteil. Niemand insistiert auf Abschaffung dieser Unjagden. Nur wenige Jäger waren bereit, sich zu exponieren und in einem offenen Brief, der zumindest in einer der neun österreichischen Jagdfachzeitungen und von einem der Landesjagdverbände veröffentlicht wurde, ein Verbot auf gezüchtete Wild zu fordern.

Gut, Niederösterreich hat heuer per Jagdgesetznovelle zumindest die Errichtung neuer Gatter gestoppt. Allerdings nicht aufgrund jagdlicher, sondern steuergeldlicher Argumente. Denn gesellschaftlich hochrangige Jäger jagdlich oder moralisch zu kritisieren wäre Nestbeschmutzung. Zudem bläst man damit auch noch seinen Gegnern Wind in die Segel. Vegetariern und vielleicht sogar Abstinenzlern, Tierschützern! Die haben in der Jagd ja nichts zu melden, ist doch die Jagdausübung, also die Aneignung von Wildtieren, explizit vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen. Das hat seinen guten Grund: Mit freilebenden Wildtieren kann man per definitionem nicht so kontrolliert verfahren wie mit Tieren, die man unter Kontrolle hat. Aber das für die Jagd gezüchtete Wild hat man während der Zucht ja bereits in seiner Macht, Volierengeflügel wortwörtlich in Händen, mindestens wenn man ihm den Schnabel kupiert. Dann entlässt man diese Zuchttiere kurzfristig und tut so, als wären sie freilebende Wildtiere.

Tierschutzfreie Bedingungen
Um Jagdlust zu befriedigen und eine Hetz zu haben, werden hier also nachträglich tierschutzfreie Bedingungen geschaffen. Das erinnert an den Fall des Pflegers Niels, der leidenschaftlich gerne Patienten reanimierte, weshalb er ihnen gezielt Herzrhythmusstörungen zufügte. Das gilt den meisten von uns als krank. Einem Lebewesen, Mensch oder Tier, absichtlich und gezielt Leid zufügen, um eine Leidenschaft auszuleben: Solch ein Verhalten widerspricht den ethischen Grundsätzen, auf die wir uns in unserer Gesellschaft geeinigt haben.

Da die Mehrheit der Jäger ihrer moralischen Anzeigepflicht nicht nachkommt und diese Unjagden schweigend duldet, müssen andere Gesellschaftsgruppen diese jagdlichen Missstände aufzeigen und beharrlich ihre Abschaffung fordern: Tierschützer, deren Einstellung allerdings grundsätzlich antijagdlich ist – weshalb diese Petition von kaum einem Jäger nicht unterstützt werden kann. Es ist paradox, doch wenn diese Jagdarten endlich verboten werden sollten, sind die größten Gewinner Jäger, jene Jäger nämlich, die Jagd auf freilebendes Wild nachhaltig ausüben, aus Freude an der Jagd, aber auch als moralisch und kulinarisch appetitliche Alternative zu Tierfabriken. Auch wenn man Trittbrettfahrer üblicherweise tunlichst zu verhindern trachtet: Es sei ihnen gegönnt. (Karoline Schmidt, 24.9.2015)

Karoline Schmidt, Dr. phil., freischaffende Wildbiologin, seit 1985 wildbiologische Forschungen im In- und Ausland, zahlreiche wissenschaftliche und populärwissenschaftliche Publikationen.

Zum Thema

Entrüstung nach Tötung von Löwe Cecil in Simbabwe

Kopf des Tages: Halali auf den Löwenjäger mit Pfeil und Bogen

VGT-Petition: Schluss mit der Jagd auf gezüchtete Tiere!

Reizthema Gatterjagd: Auf der Homepage des Tiroler Jägerverbands wurde ein offener Brief der Autorin veröffentlicht, den unter anderen Wildbiologe Antal Festetics, Jäger und Grundeigentümer Karl von Liechtenstein, Ex-Schönbrunn-Direktor Helmut Pechlaner, die Tierschutzombudsleute Barbara Fiala-Köck (Steiermark), Alexander Geyrhofer (Salzburg) und Eva Persy (Wien), Tierfilmer Franz Hafner, Regisseur und Schauspieler Karl Markovics und Kabarettist Roland Düringer unterzeichnet haben.

Keine neuen Zäune für Niederösterreichs Jäger

http://mobil.derstandard.at/2000022635276/Jaeger-als-Trittbrettfahrer-des-Tierschutzes
*


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. September 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten jene Leute, die das Wild ausnahmslos für nervenschwach und stressanfällig halten, eine Exkursion nach Japan machen. Nara würde sich anbieten.
> http://www.critterfiles.com/herds-deer-overrun-nara-japan/




oder canada:

da spazieren im stadtpark von banff die wapiti, wennst ein pech hast, schrammen sie dir am parkenden auto die spiegel ab beim gweihputzen.
oder lake louise, auch nicht gerade unbevölkert im sommer und auch im winter: mitten auf der grünfläche im kreisverkehr lungern schwarzbären rum und hauen sich die kräuter und beeren rein ;-)


----------



## lulu1818 (25. September 2015)

Positive Nachrichten von woanders zur Aufmunterung:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/news-welsh-government-mtb-access-2015.html


----------



## herbert2010 (27. September 2015)

Sehr hilfreich solche voll.......

http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2733845/


----------



## Chris_076 (27. September 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich solche voll.......
> 
> http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2733845/




Wollte gerade das selbe posten......sollte es sich wirklich so zugetragen haben, brauch ma uns nicht wundern das sich an der Situation für Biker in Österreich nix ändert. Natürlich ein gefundenes Fressen für die MTB-Gegner.


----------



## scratch_a (27. September 2015)

Ich frag mich, wie man sich so aggressiv verhalten kann? Vor allem beim Biken!


----------



## Chris_076 (27. September 2015)

Kann's auch nicht nachvollziehen....weder beim Biken noch sonstwo. Deshalb hab ich geschrieben " sollte es sich wirklich so zugetragen haben".....


----------



## lulu1818 (27. September 2015)

Das war sicher erst Teil 1 der Geschichte. Mal schauen was da noch nachkommt.


----------



## waldbauernbub (27. September 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Das war sicher erst Teil 1 der Geschichte. Mal schauen was da noch nachkommt.


Wenn der erste Teil der Geschichte einen mittelschwer Verletzten auf der einen Seite und drei flüchtige Mountainbiker auf der anderen Seite zum Inhalt hat, ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, was da noch nachkommt. Und jeder, der jetzt darüber spekuliert, was der Einheimische wohl zum Biker gesagt haben mag (Materazzi vs. Zidane kommt einem da in den Sinn), sollte im Hinterkopf behalten, was dieser Vorfall zu genau dieser Zeit fürs Biken in Tirol und Österreich bedeuten kann.

Ich wäre jedenfalls dafür, solche gewissenlosen Elemente, zusätzlich zum Strafrecht, noch mit ein paar grausamen Strafen aus dem internen Biker-Codex zu belegen. Z.B. Fatbikepflicht auf Lebenszeit, verpflichtendes Tragen von rosa Stützstrümpfen ... dann hören sich solche Sachen bald auf.


----------



## Christian66 (27. September 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich solche voll.......
> 
> http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2733845/



Gerade auch gelesen - ich bin echt fassungslos wie man so aggressiv und so blöd sein kann.



lulu1818 schrieb:


> Das war sicher erst Teil 1 der Geschichte. Mal schauen was da noch nachkommt.



Das ist völlig egal was da noch nachkommt, bei dem was schon angekommen ist interessiert das niemanden mehr. Kann ja sogar sein, dass die Wanderer den Streit begonnen haben - ist bei der zur Schau gestellten Aggresivität aber völlig egal, diese Idioten haben sich offensichtlich einfach nicht im Griff.



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Wenn der erste Teil der Geschichte einen mittelschwer Verletzten auf der einen Seite und drei flüchtige Mountainbiker auf der anderen Seite zum Inhalt hat, ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, was da noch nachkommt. Und jeder, der jetzt darüber spekuliert, was der Einheimische wohl zum Biker gesagt haben mag (Materazzi vs. Zidane kommt einem da in den Sinn), sollte im Hinterkopf behalten, was dieser Vorfall zu genau dieser Zeit fürs Biken in Tirol und Österreich bedeuten kann.



Volle Zustimmung, solche Idioten



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Z.B. Fatbikepflicht auf Lebenszeit, verpflichtendes Tragen von rosa Stützstrümpfen ... dann hören sich solche Sachen bald auf.



Das ist viel zu milde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holznik (27. September 2015)

Ja, da können wir uns für die gute PR bedanken, v.a. in der Boulevardpresse. Nur die Müncher Abendzeitung vergisst darauf zu erwähnen, dass es sich allem Anschein nach um keine einheimischen Mountainbiker gehandelt hat.

http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/art23655,1215922
http://www.krone.at/tirol/Wanderer_..._brutal_attackiert-Duell_auf_Alm-Story-474086
http://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/downhiller-schlagen-wanderer-brutal-nieder/155.196.600
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...rer.58de19a6-b61b-4c1e-be77-aeab5e6d012b.html
https://www.tt.com/panorama/10560387-91/wandergruppe-in-rum-von-mountainbikern-brutal-attackiert.csp
http://www.unsertirol24.com/2015/09/27/mountainbiker-gehen-auf-wanderer-los/


----------



## lulu1818 (27. September 2015)

Christian66 schrieb:


> bei dem was schon angekommen ist interessiert das niemanden mehr



Mich interessierts. Wenn ich den Anfang von etwas mitbekomme will ich auch wissen wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Christian66 (27. September 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Mich interessierts. Wenn ich den Anfang von etwas mitbekomme will ich auch wissen wie es ausgeht.



Du weißt schon wie es gemeint war - mich und noch ein paar Andere interessierts auch, aber du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass das den durchschnittlichen "Krone" oder "Österreich" Leser auch nur irgendwie kümmert.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. September 2015)

eigentlich ist die story viel zu haarsträubend, um wahr zu sein...

vll hats die wanderer einfach im suff auf de pappen ghaut, und... wär net die erste seltsame geschichte. wobei die angegebenen verletzungsmuster nicht wirklich sturzkausal erscheinen.

und wenns stimmt: dann lebenslange trailpflege, ohne sie fahren zu dürfen. und als arbeitsmontur rosa lycra. zusätzlich öffentliche zerstörung derer bikes am marktplatz samt freibier und hendl für die zuseher.


----------



## TTT (28. September 2015)

Wir kennen nur eine Seite! Ich bin mit einem Freund auch schon angegriffen worden. Ein selbstbewußtes Auftreten hat schlimmeres verhindert... Hätte sich die Situation nicht deeskalieren lassen und wäre es hart auf hart gekommen, hätte es Verletzte gegeben, denn der Angreifer ist mit einem kopfgroßen Stein auf uns losgegangen...
Ganz ehrlich, ware es soweit gekommen und hätten wir die Oberhand behalten, ich würde mich auch nicht melden, denn dann stünde immer noch Aussage gegen Aussage und ein Gericht würde im gemütlichen Gerichtssaal in stundenlanger Abwägung zu einem Schluss kommen, ob unser Handeln, das in Sekundenbruchteilen zu entscheinden gewesen wäre, angemessen war oder nicht!


----------



## Grossvater (28. September 2015)

Für "unsere" Sache ist das natürlich richtig sch..se. 
Aber wenn man weiß, zu was die "Gegenseite" alles fähig ist (tödliche Fallen etc..) würd mich aber wirklich wundern, wenn diese Eskalation lediglich von einem "hinterherrufen" ausgelöst wurde. Da ging wohl schon etwas heftigeres Voraus.

Wird natürlich jetzt alles runtergespielt und versucht, die gesamte Schuld den Bikern in die Schuhe zu schieben. 
Am Ende isses dann 


TTT schrieb:


> ...Aussage gegen Aussage...


und nachweisen lassen sich eben nur noch die tatsächlichen Verletzungen.  Abgewehrte Angriffe oder provozierte Affekthandlungen sind da schon schwerer zu belegen.

Wie auch immer - ich will so ein Verhalten ja mit Sicherheit auch nicht schönreden.  So manches zwischen den Zeilen passt aber genauso wunderschön ins Bild,  wie die Berichte in die Sicht der "Gegnerschaft".

Hoffe mal,  wir erfahren irgendwann die 2. Hälfte der "Wahrheit".  Auch ohne Nummernschild am Bike sollte es eigentlich nicht sooo einfach sein, nach so einer Aktion völlig von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden.


----------



## steiggeist (28. September 2015)

Wie die Begegnung von Wanderer und Radfahrer in Wirklichkeit aussieht...







Wir werden in unseren Bemühungen zur Erlangung des Wegerechts für Radfahrer wie bisher weiter machen!

Damit dies leichter fällt, hilf mit, dieses Bild in die Köpfe unserer Weggefährten zu bringen - Danke

Wir haben in der leidigen Sache bei der Rumer Alm Nachforschungen angestellt und sind mit den Stellen in Innsbruck in Kontakt.
Wenn die Ortsbeschreibung stimmt, ist die Sache auf einer offiziell frei gegebenen Forststraße passiert.
Hier die originale Presseaussendung der Polizei
http://www.polizei.gv.at/tirol/presse/aussendungen/presse.aspx?prid=316C776A7458386E2F52593D&pro=1


----------



## trail_desire (28. September 2015)

Vielleicht auf der Alm gesessen und sich über die bösen Biker unterhalten. Beim Abstieg wegen zu viel Schorle gestürzt und auf die Idee gekommen die Platzwunden zumindest Gewinnbringend für den Kampf gegen die Biker zu nutzen.......manchen würde ich solche   Geschichten zutrauen.
Wenn es sich tatsächlich so zugetragen hat, ohne erkennbare Provokation(soll Fälle geben, wo Wanderer Stöcke in die Speichen stecken wollen), dann müssen wir Biker uns allerdings Fremdschämen und hoffen, daß es eine gerechte Strafe gibt und nicht alle Biker pauschal damit verurteilt werden.


----------



## TTT (28. September 2015)

Dann lassen wir doch lieber das Spekulieren (und Verurteilen) ohne genaue Kenntnisse des Sachverhaltes und widmen uns wieder der Aufgabe, die Steiggeist genannt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (29. September 2015)

Interessantes Zitat aus einem Informationsblatt des *Südtiroler Forstdienstes,* besonders aus österreichischer Sicht.
Hier werden die gleichen Themen wie bei uns angesprochen, doch aus einer ganz anderen Perspektive betrachtet.


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. September 2015)

solche regelungen wären für uns in der steiermark kontraproduktiv zum eigentlich angestrebten ziel des aussperrens des touristen dieser (und auch jeder anderen) sportart. in der freizeit soll der zugang zur natur nur für privilegierte offen bleiben.

habe bewusst keinen ironie-smiley gesetzt. weils wahr ist.


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. September 2015)

btw, es ist grad hirschbrunft. der heilige gral aller jäger. gemeinschaftsejakulationen der zuseher garantiert.

dazu zwei gschichteln, eine aus AT, eine aus IT. selbe jahreszeit.

AT: der jäger fängt die biker zwei stunden vor sonneuntergang auf einer almstraße ab. "wous mouchts n do?" biker: will was sagen, kommt nicht zu wort. jäger: "deis is a impertineinz, mittn in da schussliachten!" das theater begann, nach kurzer dikussion drehten wir um und der wirt im tal war um einige bier ärmer und ein paar euro reicher. aus dem trail is leider nix geworden.

IT: der jäger hält an, dass die beiden biker ungehindert die forststraße passieren können, immerhin ists fast dunkel. biker: "salve, grazie mille, è molto gentile." cacciatore: "da niente, blablabla...." kurzum, wir wurden in die jagdhütte eingeladen. nach wein und prosciutto-degustazione, kaffee und stundenlangem geplauder über alles und nix  fuhren wir leicht beschwippst talwärts, hinter uns der jäger, der den weg mit seinem auto ausleuchtete. aus dem trail is leider nix geworden.

fazit: kein alkohol ist auch keine lösung.
oder?


----------



## rpguagua (29. September 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Wie die Begegnung von Wanderer und Radfahrer in Wirklichkeit aussieht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja nur weil du so ein leiwander Kerl bist


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. September 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> btw, es ist grad hirschbrunft. der heilige gral aller jäger. gemeinschaftsejakulationen der zuseher garantiert.
> 
> dazu zwei gschichteln, eine aus AT, eine aus IT. selbe jahreszeit.
> 
> ...



Das heißt, eigentlich müssten die in AT nur einen Jäger abstellen, der die Touris abfängt und abfüllt. Die Trails bleiben auch geschont und Wild und/oder Jagd ungestört, aber die Touris fahren mit gutem Gefühl wieder heim


----------



## steiggeist (1. Oktober 2015)

Zwei Infos.

Die Erste eher bedenklich: 
Wanderwege: Bundesforste wollen Geld
Die Bundesforste fordern in der Wolfgangsee-Region künftig Geld für die Benützung von Wanderwegen. Die Rede ist von rund 200 bis 300 Euro pro Jahr und Gemeinde. Die genaue Höhe soll im Oktober ausverhandelt werden. Es regt sich Kritik.
http://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2734307/

Die Zweite:
Eine erste gemeinsame Aktion der alpinen Vereine in Sachen "Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer":
Dieser Brief erging an alle National- und Bundesräte. Er ist von den Präsidenten vom Österreichischer Alpenverein (OEAV) Andreas Ermacora, ÖTK - Österreichischer Touristenklub Franz Zehetmayer und vom Vorsitzenden der Naturfreunde Österreich Andreas Schieder unterzeichnet.
Dass die alpinen Vereine hier zusammen halten ist ein sehr starkes Zeichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpguagua (1. Oktober 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Zwei Infos.
> 
> Die Erste eher bedenklich:
> Wanderwege: Bundesforste wollen Geld
> ...


Wie lässt sich sowas mit dem generellen Betretungsrecht vereinbaren?


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Oktober 2015)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich sowas mit dem generellen Betretungsrecht vereinbaren?



hat nix mitn § 33 forstg zu tun.
die errichtung, er/unterhaltung einer weganlage geht über das betretungsrecht des 33er hinaus und erfordert die zustimmung des eigentümers. ausnahmen gibts, das sind unmarkierte, durch ständigen gebrauch entstandene wege und steige, deren gebrauch auch über einen ausreichend langen zeitraum nicht unterbunden wurde.

zu den markierten wegen: viele sind durch vereinbarungen schon vor zig jahren entstanden, manche wurden einfach so markiert, andere wieder sind sowieso öffentliches gut.
hier hab ich keine bedenken, dass sowas möglich wäre.

sollte es dennoch passieren:
die vorgangsweise der bundesforste wäre aber meines erachtens ein bruch mit der bestehenden wegkultur in AT und daher keinesfalls gutzuheissen. überdies sind bestehende vereinbarung einzuhalten, rechte (servituten) zu beachten.
im streitfall wird man um eine beurteilung des einzelfalles wohl nicht herumkommen. jedenfalls im nachhinein "abchashen" zu wollen, ist nicht nur eine kehrtwende gegen die bisherigen gepflogenheiten, sondern auch bar jeder verantwortung eines staatsbetriebes oder staatsnahen betriebes.

im ggstl fall gehts - soweit ich der info glauben kann - eher um künftige wege. aber auch hier ist diese vorgangsweise bedenklich ungustiös.


----------



## steiggeist (1. Oktober 2015)

Gestern am 30.9 beim Walddialog des Landwirtschaftsministeriums in Eisenstadt war eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten, wo Leute aus ganz Österreich wegen "Mountainbiken" ins Burgenland fahren.
Hier gibt es einen kurzen Bericht zum gestrigen Tag.
Für Eilige das Resümee:
"Das LW Ministerium hat nun endgültig erkannt, dass in der Frage "Radfahren auf Forststraßen" eine große gesellschaftliche Spannung steckt.
Falls man in sich in der gestrigen Veranstaltung eine Lösungsansatz zur Überwindung des Konflikts oder eine Annäherung der Positionen versprochen hat, so hat sich diese Hoffnung wahrscheinlich nicht erfüllt."


----------



## steiggeist (5. Oktober 2015)

Wie berichtet, wollten die Österreichischen Bundesforste von Gemeinden im Salzkammergut für die Erlaubnis zur Wegemarkierung und Instandhaltung Geld einheben...
Nach heftigem Protest wird nun beschwichtigt:
http://derstandard.at/2000023125690/Alpenverein-Vehement-gegen-Gebuehren-fuer-Wanderwege


----------



## Sir Galahad (5. Oktober 2015)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Für "unsere" Sache ist das natürlich richtig sch..se.
> Aber wenn man weiß, zu was die "Gegenseite" alles fähig ist (tödliche Fallen etc..) würd mich aber wirklich wundern, wenn diese Eskalation lediglich von einem "hinterherrufen" ausgelöst wurde. Da ging wohl schon etwas heftigeres Voraus.
> ...
> Hoffe mal,  wir erfahren irgendwann die 2. Hälfte der "Wahrheit".  Auch ohne Nummernschild am Bike sollte es eigentlich nicht sooo einfach sein, nach so einer Aktion völlig von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden.



Wir haben hier im Forum schon erlebt, wie sich sogar namentlich ermittelbare Wanderaktivisten, die den Fallenbau gegen Biker befürworten, hier mit Lügen ohne Ende betätigt haben, allerdings nach Sperrung und Enttarnung ganz schnell wieder aus dem Forum verschwunden sind.

Nicht vergessen: die Gegenseite weist Individuen auf, die mit verbrecherischen Handlungen das Leben von Bikern gefährden. Und das oft und an vielen Orten. Lügen ist bei denen sicher eher lässlich. 

Die ganze Geschichte klingt erlogen, insbesondere der 2. Teil, ganz klar marodieren deusche Bikernazis mit „stechend blauen Augen“ in österreichischen Wäldern. Zum Totlachen.


----------



## steiggeist (6. Oktober 2015)

In mehreren Publikationen thematisiert der Naturschutzbund aktuell die Initiativen zum Legalisieren des Radfahrens auf Forststraßen in Österreich:

http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/blog_d...untainbiken_freiefahrtaufallenforststra_n.pdf
http://www.upmove.eu/uploads/blog_download/116_778_naturundumweltimpannonischenraum.pdf

er Naturschutzbund sieht sich als "Anwalt der Natur".
Solch einen Anwalt braucht es, und diese Anwaltschaft verdient unsere ganze Unterstützung. Nicht nur als Mountainbiker, wo wir unseren Sport lieber in einer intakten "Natur" als in verschandelten Nutzlandschaften betreiben, sondern vorrangig als Menschen, die ihre Umwelt unversehrt an die nächste Generation übergeben wollen.

Einige Wortmeldungen in diesen Publikationen des Naturschutzbundes wollen wir aber nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen:
http://www.upmove.eu/naturschutzbund-und-mountainbiken/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e778.html


----------



## steiggeist (7. Oktober 2015)

"Mountainbiker retten den Skiberg" -
so titelt der Kurier einen Bericht über die Weiterführung des Liftbetriebs im kleinen kärntner Schigebiet "Petzen".
Siehe hier: http://m.kurier.at/chronik/mountainbiker-retten-den-skiberg/156.966.162)

Das sind ja für's Erste gute Schlagzeilen!

Wir möcheten aber die Gelegenheit nutzen, auf ein Problem hinweisen, das uns auch in allen Gesprächen mit Touristikern begleitet:
Die österreichischen Toursitiker sehen solche "Flowtrails -Bauwerke" als monetäre Basis und Wundermittel ihres Geschäftsmodell "Mountainbike".

Das birgt die Gefahr, dass solche Trails für uns zu Ghettos werden, in die wir mit dem Argument "jetzt habt's eh den XY-Trail" und ihr wollt immer noch woanders fahren" gedrängt werden.

Kommt der Tourismus mit so einer Idee in Schwung, kann so was ordentliche Dimensionen annehmen. Denken wir an die Schigebiete, die sich ja oft wie Wunden in den Bergen ausnehmen.

Einer Gefahr ist sich der Tourismus vielleicht selbst nicht bewußt: Die uralten Wege, die Almen mit Gipfel und Täler verbinden, haben alle unterschiedlichen Charakter, und machen so jeden zu einem einzigartigen Ziel. Durch die gebauten "Flow"-Trails wird durch die Austauschbarkeit bald ein Wettkampf unter den Gebieten entstehen. Dabei wird es um Wettbewerbsfaktoren wie "Spektakulär", "Erreichbarkeit" und "Preis" gehen. Die ursprüngliche Eigenart des Gebiets mit seinen Regionen geht verloren. Ein ähnlicher Teufelskreislauf wie er bei jetzt bei den Schigebieten zu beobachten ist, entsteht.

Nicht falsch verstehen:
Solche Trails sind lässig und wichtig - 
ABER ohne einer Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer können sie sich auch als Schuß ins eigene Knie (der Biker und Touristiker) herausstellen!

PS: Einen sehr guten Artikel über das "Kulturgut Weg" findet ihr im Bergauf 3-2015 des Österreichischer Alpenverein (OEAV)  (zum Nachlesen hier http://goo.gl/VvUGh1)


----------



## steiggeist (7. Oktober 2015)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS

Heute im Ausschuss für Sportangelegenheiten des Parlaments:
Tagesordnungspunkt 2: Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker laut Antrag des “Grünen” Abgeordneten Georg Willi samt Kollegen zur Diskussion.
Steht eine Lösung dieses Dilemmas kurz bevor?

http://www.upmove.eu/mountainbiken-...15/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e779.html


----------



## payne (7. Oktober 2015)

Es wird sich nichts bewegen weil die Grünen nichts zu sagen haben im Parlament.


----------



## steiggeist (7. Oktober 2015)

_Da es in dieser Frage offenbar noch einigen Diskussions- und Überzeugungsbedarf gebe und auch eine Arbeitsgruppe im Ressort eingesetzt wurde, stellte *Hermann Krist (S) einen Vertagungsantrag, der mehrheitlich angenommen wurde. Er hoffe, dass bis zum nächsten Ausschusstermin Anfang Dezember bereits eine Lösung präsentiert werden könne.
*_
*S *wie *SPÖ*
OK*?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (7. Oktober 2015)

"Außerdem seien schon jetzt 27.000 Kilometer Forststraßen für Mountainbikes frei gegeben."
Den Satz finde ich immer wieder interessant. Ich habe mich gefragt wie viele km Forststraßen es denn insgesamt gibt. Als Quelle habe ich dazu diesen Artikel im Jägerblatt "St. Hubertus" gefunden. Demnach gibt es 249.000 km Forstwege in AT.
Damit sind *nicht einmal 11 % der Forststraßen für Fahrräder freigegeben*.


----------



## steiggeist (7. Oktober 2015)

Laut unserer "Inventur" gibt es maximal 10.000km "Mountainbike" Strecken auf Straßen OHNE öffentlichem Verkehr


----------



## Traufradler (14. Oktober 2015)

hier ein interessanter Bericht vom BIKE-Magazin/Henri Lesewitz:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/hintergruende/reportagen/mtb-report-rechtslage-in-oesterreich/a28381.html


----------



## dopero (14. Oktober 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Laut unserer "Inventur" gibt es maximal 10.000km "Mountainbike" Strecken auf Straßen OHNE öffentlichem Verkehr


Sind in AT Fußgänger kein öffentlicher Verkehr?


----------



## pndrev (14. Oktober 2015)

Fußgänger sind aber ein weitaus geringerer "Störfaktor" als _tonnenweise _Autos.


----------



## payne (14. Oktober 2015)

In Österreich wennst mit den Auto jemanden niedergemäht hast ist das kein Problem aber wennst als Radfahrer am Gehsteig Fährst steht's Morgen in der Krone.


----------



## payne (14. Oktober 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Laut unserer "Inventur" gibt es maximal 10.000km "Mountainbike" Strecken auf Straßen OHNE öffentlichem Verkehr



Laut Alpenverein gibt es in Österreich rund 120.000 Kilometer Forststraßen. Nur 27.000 davon seien für Radfahrer frei gegeben.


----------



## steiggeist (19. Oktober 2015)

Beide Angaben stammen aus dem Landwirtschaftsministerium.
Über die 125.000 km Forststraßen kann ich faktisch nix beitragen, kommt mir aber zu niedrig vor.
Die 27.000 KM freigegeben Fortstraßen werden so dargestellt:





Woher die 26.941 km kommen ist mir nicht klar.
Wenn ich die Werte für die Bundesländer zusammenzähle, komme ich auf 29.281km.

Ich habe mit angegebenen Kontaktpersonen gesprochen.
Sie haben übereinstimmend darauf hingewiesen, dass dies nicht die freigegebenen Forststraßen sind, sondern eine Gesamtlänge der offiziell ausgewießenen Mountainbikestrecken. Hier werden Streckenanbschnitte in mehereren Routen gezählt, ach befinden sich große Teile der Strecken auf dem öffentlichen Straßennetz.
Ich habe dann auch noch die angegebenen Quellen, sprich Internetseiten der einzelnen Tourismusverbände konsultiert, und versucht herauszufinden, welcher Anteil der Strecken jetzt wirklich ohne öffentlichem Verkehr sind.
So bin ich auf die ca. 10.000km gekommen.


----------



## steiggeist (19. Oktober 2015)

1.) Hier bitte *richtig voten*, obwohl die Fragestellung echt saublöd ist...
_"Biker: Freie Fahrt im Wald?
Wie denkt Ihr darüber? Soll der Wald für Mountainbiker freigegeben werden?"_
http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/noe/meinung/pro-contra/Biker-Freie-Fahrt-im-Wald;art104933,676416

2) Ein *Bericht* vom *RIDE Mountainbike Kongress 2015*, mit aktuellen Infos zur "*Qualitätsoffensive Mountainbikeland Schweiz*"
http://www.upmove.eu/ride-mountainb...iz/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e780.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (21. Oktober 2015)

Details zu den freigegeben Forststraßen in Ö (mehr)


----------



## steiggeist (22. Oktober 2015)

Trutzpartien: rechtlich und moralisch im Graubereich?
Im aktuellen Magazin "aktuell" vom Verein "Land&Forst" (Interessensvertretung der Großgrundbesitzer Österreichs) gibt es auch eine Nachbetrachtung zur Fachenquete "Sport&Freizeit in Wald und Natur" des Landwirtschaftsministeriums in Eisenstadt.
Wir bringen euch diesen Artikel näher, um einen Einblick in die Gedankenwelt unserer Gesprächspartner, und ein Gefühl für die Atmosphäre solcher Veranstaltungen zu ermöglichen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Oktober 2015)

zum obigen artikel:

naja, die wollen halt überhaupt nicht. und wir wollen (alles).
einigung oder annäherung ist da eher ausgeschlossen.
hier kann, so sie will (das ist wieder eine andere frage, die sich aus dem ersten satz vll schon beantworten lässt), nur eine übergeordnete "instanz", konkret der gesetzgeber eine neue faktenlage schaffen.
weil klar ist ja eh alles: wir dürfen nicht und "die" wollen nicht.

und dass alles, was gegen die meinung eines österreichers geht, radikal ist oder zumindest im graubereich sich befindet, wissen wir doch eh.

grundsätzlich sehe ich zwei problempunkte, die gegen einen erfolg der initiative sprechen:

1. die nach wie vor wesentlich bessere vernetzung und der weitaus größere anteil an akteuren der gegenseite in den gesetzgebenden und auch den gesetzmachenden/vorbereitenden (ich denk, dieses spezifikum der demokratie, nicht nur hier in AT ist bekannt) institutionen der "gegen"seite. (bewusst unter anführungszeichen, mir ist kein besseres wort eingefallen, denen aber auch nicht, siehe "spassgesellschaft" - als ob jager sooo unlustige persönchen wären...und um nur das gehts.)

2. mangelnder rückhalt in der bevölkerung. radfahren ist AT ist in breitesten schichten der gesellschaft noch immer nicht akzeptiert. radlfahren tun studenten, asylanten und anderes "pack", das sich kein auto leisten kann. ebenso ist betreiben von sport in breiten schichten noch immer sinnloses tun von kasperln (die nix zum arbeiten haben). akzeptiert sind in AT nur profisportler, solange sie eine leistung bringen oder sich schwerst verletzt haben. weiters wird jegliches "anderssein" (also auch mit dem rad am trail zu fahren statt normal zu gehen), als bedrohung betrachtet.


----------



## steiggeist (23. Oktober 2015)

@zweiheimischer hast 3. vergessen: in Österreich ist "sudern" Volkssport #1 ;-)

Um die Stimmung etwas aufzuhellen:
Vergangenen Mittwoch gab's ein "Sondierungsgespräch der Willigen" bezüglich der Formug einer breiten "Allianz der Willigen zwecks Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren" im staatstragenden Ambiente des Parlaments.
"legal biken - auch in Österreich" war natürlich auch dabei...









Ich würde sagen, schön langsam kommt die Sache in Schwung.
Wenn ich daran denke, wie die Sache noch vor einem Jahr ausgesehen hat, als wir mit unseren Trutzpartien begonnen haben, und die wackeren Radlschieber aus allen Teilen Österreichs sich zusammen gefunden haben, kommt schon sehr große Freude auf, die ganz stark zum Weitermachen motiviert!


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Oktober 2015)

@steiggeist : lass mir bitte meine einzige österreichische eigenschaft.

ein link in die österreichische seele:

http://www.sudern.at/


----------



## payne (23. Oktober 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> zum obigen artikel:
> 
> naja, die wollen halt überhaupt nicht. und wir wollen (alles).
> einigung oder annäherung ist da eher ausgeschlossen.
> ...



Eine Perfekte Analyse Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## payne (23. Oktober 2015)

Das sollte der Jäger nicht bei mir versuchen sehr ungesund


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Oktober 2015)

"*österreichischer radfahrer erhebt schwere vorwürfe gegen italienische jäger*!

*die beschuldigten sollen ihn auf einem singletrail aufgelauert und danach drogen verabreicht haben.*

tarvisio. mindestens 1,2 promille blutalkohol und eine fettleber, einen daraus resultierenden erheblichen trainingsrückstand und ein nicht fertiggefahrener singletrail: zweiheimischer leidet noch immer an der folge einer attacke zweier jäger in den julischen alpen bei tarvis.
der passionierte biker war gerade mit seiner frau in der dämmerung auf einem trail in den julischen alpen unterwegs, als ihn in der nähe einer jagdhütte zwei jäger ansprachen. sie gaben an, dass der folgende weg nicht passierbar wäre (schneebruch) und verschleppten die beiden in ihre jagdhütte, wo sie ihnen drogen (schweren rotwein) und äußerst ungesunde nahrungsmittel (prosciutto crudo) verabreichten. außerdem wandten sie eine neue art der folter an, nämlich das sogenannte "cottage-heating", bei dem ein kanonenofen in einer kleinen holzhütte die temperaturen auf ein unerträgliches ausmaß erhöht. "das haben sie nur gemacht, dass wir nicht den trail fahren", ist sich z. sicher. "zum glück haben sie meine frau nicht belästigt." nachdem die tortur überstanden war, wollten die jäger das österreichische bikerpaar mit ihrem pickup zu tal führen, unter dem vorwand, im finsteren könnten sich die biker verletzen. "die wollten uns sicher irgendwohin verschleppen und unsere bikes am schwarzmarkt verdrehen", meint z., "letztendlich konnten wir uns darauf einigen, dass sie mit dem pickup hinter uns die forststraße nach p. fuhren". die beiden jäger wollten anscheinend mit aller gewalt das befahren des trails verhindern. "da ist mir ja lieber, wie in oberösterreich üblich niedergerrissen zu werden. den nächsten urlaub verbringe ich sicher in oberösterreich."



zuletzt, danke den beiden, die haben uns vor einem mehrstündigen schneebruchmassaker bewahrt, drei flaschen besten friaulaner kredenzt und schmackhaften prosciutto geopfert (wer uns "wanderheuschrecken" kennt, weiß, was es bedeutet, uns was aufzutischen ...). und letztenendes noch im stockdunklen runtereskortiert und die straße ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> "*österreichischer radfahrer erhebt schwere vorwürfe gegen italienische jäger*!
> 
> *die beschuldigten sollen ihn auf einem singletrail angesprochen und danach drogen verabreicht haben.*
> 
> ...


...wenn man einen Ösi in freier Wildbahn aussetzt... 

...Sehr schön entspannt geschrieben. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2015)

Hinterhältiges Pack, diese Italiener.


----------



## steiggeist (28. Oktober 2015)

"Die Wogen gehen hoch! Heftigste Diskussionen werden geführt, Freundschaften gekündigt – die Rede ist sogar vom „Abwehrkampf“! Die Rhetorik erinnert teilweise an längst vergangene Zeiten! Und gehen tut es dabei ums Radlfahren!?" So leitet DI Peter Kapelari (stv. Generalsekretär, Leiter der Abteilung "Hütten, Wege und Kartographie", Leiter "Bergwaldprojekt", des ÖAV) eine aktuelle Bestandsaufnahme zum Thema in den Nachrichten des Alpenverein Graz, Ausgabe 3/2015, ein.

Wir fassen zusammen und zeigen weitere Hintergründe auf: http://goo.gl/Qrk3Mt


----------



## steiggeist (29. Oktober 2015)

In den OÖN fand sich vorigen Freitag (23.10) dieses Inserat des OÖ Landesjagdverbandes.

Es will erklären, warum die Jagd im Allgemeinen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen ist, und dass "die für den Menschen so dramatisch erscheinende Treibjagd" im besonderen "für den Tierbestand nicht so schlimm ist".

Warum ich dieses Inserat für Erwähnenswert halte, ist aber die Erklärung, dass Tiere natürliche "Strategien zur Feindvermeidung" haben.
Diese wenden sie gegen Störungen an, "egal ob sie nun durch Jäger, Spaziergänger, Hundeführer oder durch andere Tiere verursacht werden".
Ich meine, in dieser Auflistung fehlen die Radfahrer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> In den OÖN fand sich vorigen Freitag (23.10) dieses Inserat des OÖ Landesjagdverbandes.
> 
> Es will erklären, warum die Jagd im Allgemeinen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen ist, und dass "die für den Menschen so dramatisch erscheinende Treibjagd" im besonderen "für den Tierbestand nicht so schlimm ist".
> 
> ...


￼... die müssen da auch fehlen, weil wir uns an das Gesetzt halten


----------



## steiggeist (30. Oktober 2015)

Der tiroler Waldverband, eine Teilorganisation der Landwirtschaftskammer, versucht mit einer "Umfrage" die Erholungssuchenden gegeneinander auszuspielen.

In einer Meldung auf ORF-Tirol wird die altbekannte Tatsache strapaziert, dass sich ca 20% der Spaziergänger durch Radfahrer gestört fühlen. 

Die Herrschaften, die sich nun bemühsigt fühlen die Erholungssuchenden zu retten, werden andererseits nicht müde darauf hinzuweisen, dass sie durch das freie Betretungsrecht für Erholungssuchende im Forstgesetz von 1975 einteignet wurden. Wir fragen uns hier wieder einmal: ist die Wirklichkeit dabei die Satire zu überholen? Gibt hier es den Verband der grantigen Förster und Jäger etwa wirklich?

*Weiter hier...*


----------



## payne (30. Oktober 2015)

*Motorsäge stört weniger als Mountainbiker*

*Also den Leuten ist es lieber sie hören Maschinen Lärm na dann geht ins Industriegebiet Wandern dann passt es ja.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burki111 (30. Oktober 2015)

naja bei 500 ausgesuchten Meinungen geht es ja wohl primär um Stimmunsmache.

Was aber garnicht geht, ist das Moutainbiker Wanderer angreifen und niederschlagen:
http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2733845/


----------



## steiggeist (2. November 2015)

legalbiken und die Wirtschaftskammer Niederösterreich:

Ein Statement der Wirtschaftskammer NÖ zum Thema "Radfahren und Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen", gezeichnet von Frau Sonja Zwazl, Bundesrätin(ÖVP) und Präsidentin der Wirtschaftskammer Niederösterreich (WKNÖ).
Dass ihre Wortwahl diplomatischer ist als unsere, liegt auf der Hand.
Ein dickes "Gefällt" hat sich die WKNÖ auf alle Fälle damit verdient!







(PS: Dieses Mail ist eine Antwort auf den Rundbrief der Alpinen Vereine (AV, ÖTK, NF an alle Abgeordneten und Bundesräte: siehe hier http://www.upmove.eu/brief-der-alpi...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e776.html)


----------



## payne (2. November 2015)

> Die Wanderer riefen dem Mann nach, dass er langsamer fahren solle, woraufhin der Radfahrer stehen blieb und einen der Wanderer in den Würgegriff nahm. Als sich der Wanderer befreien konnte, fuhr der Radler talwärts davon.



http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2733845/


Lächerlich die Geschichte.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. November 2015)

Vielleicht verstehe ich da was jetzt nicht, aber was ist da lächerlich?


----------



## steiggeist (2. November 2015)

payne schrieb:


> http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2733845/
> 
> 
> Lächerlich die Geschichte.





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich da was jetzt nicht, aber was ist da lächerlich?



Über diese Geschichte wissen wir alle nicht mehr als in der Zeitung steht.
Hier Mutmaßungen anzustellen bringt uns beim eigentlichen Thema nicht weiter.


----------



## trail_desire (2. November 2015)

Auffällig ist schon irgendwie, daß es im Rahmen dieser Aktion erst an die Öffentlichkeit kommt.....Es sieht schon so aus, als kämpft der Waldverband da mit gewetzten Messern.
Der Link zu den Attacken folgt ganz unten wie zufällig....
http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2739415/


----------



## steiggeist (2. November 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Auffällig ist schon irgendwie, daß es im Rahmen dieser Aktion erst an die Öffentlichkeit kommt.....Es sieht schon so aus, als kämpft der Waldverband da mit gewetzten Messern.
> Der Link zu den Attacken folgt ganz unten wie zufällig....
> http://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2739415/


Das ist ein alter Hut, der seinerzeit in allen(!) Medien war, und schnell dorthin verschwunden ist wo er hingehört: in die Vergessenheit!
Die Presseaussendung der Tiroler-LWK war natürlich eine gute Gelegenheit die Sache wieder auszupacken...


----------



## trail_desire (2. November 2015)

Wenn es tatsächlich ein Fake sein sollte, was zu hoffen ist,  muß man den Ösis echt Cleverness zugestehen.

Bei uns in BW haben die Bikegegner Fallen gebaut.....sich damit aber selber ins Knie geschossen, weil diese Aktion brachte die Offentlichkeit wieder ein Stück näher an die Biker


----------



## steiggeist (2. November 2015)

Das wird schon kein Fake sein... auch wenn nur irgend ein Funken Wahrheit drann ist, ist Gewalt in jeder Ausprägung absolut unakzeptabel!
Nur wenn jemand Rad fährt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass derjenige ein Heiliger ist!
Auf alle Fälle braucht es keine Verschwörungstheorien.
Was wir brauchen ist eine vernünftige, gut organisierte Biker Community, die "Fair Play" am gemeinsamen Weg propagiert und vorlebt.
Hinter und vor eine solche Biker Community können sich dann auch solche Unterstützer dazu gesellen, was die Sache weiter bringt:



steiggeist schrieb:


> legalbiken und die Wirtschaftskammer Niederösterreich:
> 
> Ein Statement der Wirtschaftskammer NÖ zum Thema "Radfahren und Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen", gezeichnet von Frau Sonja Zwazl, Bundesrätin(ÖVP) und Präsidentin der Wirtschaftskammer Niederösterreich (WKNÖ).
> Dass ihre Wortwahl diplomatischer ist als unsere, liegt auf der Hand.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (2. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich da was jetzt nicht, aber was ist da lächerlich?


Lesen Hilft


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. November 2015)

na, dann hilf mal mit der Textinterpretation, anstatt gleich wie ein kleines Mädchen zu schmollen.


----------



## payne (2. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na, dann hilf mal mit der Textinterpretation, anstatt gleich wie ein kleines Mädchen zu schmollen.



Kleines Mädchen dann fang an zu Lesen


----------



## steiggeist (3. November 2015)

neu im https://legalbiken.wikispaces.com/Niederösterreich


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2015)

Schade das Jesus kein Radfahrer war 
Gegen Schwule, Lesben, Verhütung und Abtreibung sind die Kirchen gescheitert... jetzt sind es eben die Radfahrer die drangsaliert werden. 

Da wird man also als Wanderer gefilmt... wissen die das überhaupt? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## payne (3. November 2015)

Ort der Begegnung nur nicht für Radfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (5. November 2015)

*Nationalpark-Luchs abgeschossen - Kosten: 14.981€*
Radfahren auf einer Forststraße: Besitzstörung mit Streitwert von 15.000€
und so sehen dort die Forststraßen aus:


----------



## trail_desire (5. November 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> neu im https://legalbiken.wikispaces.com/Niederösterreich


Dabei findet man das auf deren HP......

Der Göttweiger Forstbetrieb
*Weyrerteich*


*Weyrerteichhütte*

_Ein Kleinod des Göttweiger Forstbetriebes liegt im Herzen des Waldviertels im südlichen Zwettler Bezirk nahe Ottenschlag: Ein mehr als 500 Jahre alter Fischteich inmitten des Waldes, am Ufer eine romantische Hütte und ein Zeltlagerplatz für größere Gruppen. Boot Fahren und Schwimmen in der warmen Jahreszeit, Wandern, *Mountainbiken* und vieles andere zieht seit Jahren eine wachsende Zahl an Erholung Suchenden an diesen Ort._



Etwas Unehrlichkeit darf man ja erwarten von Menschen die sich selber kasteien....sind mit sich selber nicht zufrieden und wollen anderen wenigstens auch einen Spass verderben. 
Wo bleibt...."vor Gott sind alle gleich" ....oder Nächstenliebe" 
Mit Fahrad wird man wohl ein überirdisch schlechter Mensch, der selbst von den gläubigsten Gutmenschen nicht mehr geachtet wird.


----------



## payne (5. November 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> *Nationalpark-Luchs abgeschossen - Kosten: 14.981€*
> Radfahren auf einer Forststraße: Besitzstörung mit Streitwert von 15.000€
> 
> 
> und so sehen dort die Forststraßen aus:



Jetzt sind wir wieder bei den Punkt würde hier kritisiert für meine Tierschutz Postings aber die Jäger und Reichen hassen Tierschützer und MTB Fahrer darum müssen wir zusammen halten und beides geht Hand in Hand.


----------



## payne (6. November 2015)

"[...] Was die Mountainbiker heute sind, waren Wanderer, Pilze- und
Beerensammler bis 1975: illegale Desperados. Kaum zu glauben, aber bis
mitte der 70er Jahre war der Wald Sperrgebiet für Erholungssuchende. So
bestand die Jägerschaft auf ihre angestammte exklusive Abgeschiedenheit.
Aus Erzählungen weiß man noch, dass die Männer im grünen Rock mit
nicht-weidmännischen Eindringlingen eher unsanft umgingen. Und sie waren
auch einfallsreich, wenn es darum ging, die Waldsperre zu legitimieren:
Die Wanderer würden Bodenerosion auslösen, hieß es da, oder sie würden
das Wild verschrecken, das dann anfängt, den Baumbestand anzuknabbern.
Nach zähem und jahrzehntelangem Ringen war es dann aber 1975 soweit -
das Forstgesetz wurde verabschiedet und mit ihm die Wegefreiheit im
Wald. [...]"
Quelle: Mountainbike Revue 01/2001, Oesterreich

Auch eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit, "GANDER, H. (1994) Eine
vergleichende Untersuchung zur Reaktion von Gemsböcken (Rupricapra rup.
Rupicapra) auf Wanderer, Jogger und Mountainbiker. Diplomarbeit,
Zoologisches Institut der Universität Bern, Bern", kommt zu dem
Ergebnis, dass im Fluchtverhalten dieser Tiere bei der Annaeherung auf
Wegen von Wanderern, Joggern, Mountainbikern praktisch kein Unterschied
besteht.


----------



## steiggeist (6. November 2015)

payne schrieb:


> "[...] Was die Mountainbiker heute sind, waren Wanderer, Pilze- und
> Beerensammler bis 1975: illegale Desperados. Kaum zu glauben, aber bis
> mitte der 70er Jahre war der Wald Sperrgebiet für Erholungssuchende. So
> bestand die Jägerschaft auf ihre angestammte exklusive Abgeschiedenheit.
> ...



Wenn jemand ein kurzer historischer Abriß der Entwicklung der Wegefreiheit in Österreich bis zum Start von legalbiken interessiert, hier ist er:
http://www.upmove.eu/historische-en...it/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e589.html
http://www.upmove.eu/historische-en...it/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e590.html
http://www.upmove.eu/historische-en...it/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e593.html
http://www.upmove.eu/historische-en...it/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e596.html


----------



## steiggeist (9. November 2015)

legal biken - Herbst Newsletter


> Nach dem ereignisreichen Frühjahr und Sommer:
> 
> Naturfeunde und Alpenverein fordern die Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren,
> 
> ...


----------



## steiggeist (10. November 2015)

Der heutige Kurier in der NÖ-Ausgabe:

"In der Debatte um die geforderte Freigabe von Forstwegen für Mountainbiker spricht das Lebensministerium nun ein Machtwort: Es wird derzeit keine generelle Öffnung aller Waldstrecken geben."

Wir von upmove, der Alpenverein und die Naturfreunde sind hier anderer Meinung. Nicht Beamte bestimmen und sprechen ein Machtwort, sondern am Ende spricht das Volk. 
Eine Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren ist längst überfällig. Das die 27.000 km MTB-Strecken nicht stimmen (max. 11.000) darüber haben wir bereits berichtet.
Jetzt weitere 5000 km freigeben zu wollen ist toll, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen und geeigneten Wegen für jedermann/frau zu Erholungszwecken ermöglicht werden muss. In unserem benachbarten Ausland ist dies längst gelebte und gesetzliche Realität!


----------



## trail_desire (10. November 2015)

Unser nächster Urlaub ist damit wieder Italien......In Östereich fahren unsere Räder nur auf dem Autodach......mehr als das Pickerl verdienen sie dann halt nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Unser nächster Urlaub ist damit wieder Italien......In Östereich fahren unsere Räder nur auf dem Autodach......mehr als das Pickerl verdienen sie dann halt nicht.


Und das ist noch zu viel....


----------



## Aldar (10. November 2015)

das ist es mir wert, Hauptsache schnell durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2015)

Dann aber zumindest nicht auch noch dort tanken.... sondern ohne Zwischenstopp durch....


----------



## payne (10. November 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Unser nächster Urlaub ist damit wieder Italien......In Östereich fahren unsere Räder nur auf dem Autodach......mehr als das Pickerl verdienen sie dann halt nicht.


Ich als Österreicher mache das selbe was anderes kommt leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2015)

Gibt es eine Sammelliste der Urlaubsverweigerer in Österreich? 
Da würde ich mich eintragen 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## payne (10. November 2015)

Naturfreunde und Alpenverein fordern in einer bundesweiten Allianz mit anderen Verbänden die Öffnung der Forstwege für Mountainbiker. - Foto: /Paolo Cipriani/iStockphoto


FORSTSTRASSEN

*Absage an die große Biker-Freiheit*
Letztes Update am 10.11.2015, 06:00

Mountainbike: Statt genereller Öffnung will das Lebensministerium weitere Nutzungsverträge mit Waldbesitzern.




Jürgen Zahrl

CHRONIK NIEDERÖSTERREICH


209


In der Debatte um die geforderte Freigabe von Forstwegen für Mountainbiker spricht das Lebensministerium nun ein Machtwort: Es wird derzeit keine generelle Öffnung aller Waldstrecken geben. Doch diese Ansage entmutigt die Vertreter der Freizeitsportler nicht. Sie wollen weiterverhandeln. Die Grundbesitzer haben bereits erste Angebote zur Erweiterung des legalen Mountainbike-Netzes gemacht.

Obwohl es in Österreich schon jetzt 27.000 Kilometer freigegebene Mountainbike-Strecken gibt, sind Freizeitverbände mit der aktuellen Lage unzufrieden. "Auch in anderen Tourismusregionen in Bayern, der Schweiz oder in Südtirol ist das Radeln im Wald erlaubt. Nur in Österreich ist das ein Problem", ärgert sich Reinhard Dayer, Bundesgeschäftsführer der Naturfreunde. Sein Ziel bleibt daher die Öffnung der Forstwege für die Mountainbiker. Denn in der jüngeren Vergangenheit würden immer öfter Freizeitradler und Mountainbiker angezeigt und von der Polizei verfolgt, weil bereits freigegebene Routen auch wieder gesperrt worden seien, wissen Dayer und Dietmar Gruber von der Mountainbike-Community "upmove" aus OÖ. Laut Forstgesetz(siehe Zusatzbericht unten) ist zwar das Betreten des Waldes für Erholungszwecke, aber nicht das Befahren erlaubt.
*Vertragsmodelle*

Auch Andreas Ermacora, Präsident des österreichischen Alpenvereins, spricht sich für die Öffnung der Forstwege aus: "Allenfalls über eine Änderung des Forstgesetzes. Obwohl es gute Vertragsmodelle mit Waldbesitzern wie etwa in Tirol gibt, herrscht in vielen anderen Bundesländern Stillstand", kritisiert Ermacora und spricht explizit Niederösterreich und die Steiermark an. "Wir brauchen ein modernes Regelwerk und werden in diese Richtung weiterkämpfen", sagt Ermacora.






Foto: KURIER/Jürgen Zahrl Forstdirektor Hackl: Wenn man mit uns spricht, geben wir Wege frei


Richard Hackl, Leiter des Forstamts Ottenstein, NÖ, ist überzeugt, dass die derzeitige Gesetzeslage ausreicht. "Wir sind selber touristisch aktiv, trotzdem muss es Grenzen geben, um unseren Arbeitsplatz und die Tiere zu schützen. Wenn man mit uns spricht, sind wir aber bereit, weitere Wege freizugeben", sagt Hackl, der gegen eine Gebühr von 20 Cent pro Kilometer Strecken für die Arbeitsgemeinschaft "Mountainbike Waldviertel" markiert und befahrbar gemacht hat. Rudolf Rosenstatter, Obmann des Waldverbands Österreich, kann sich vorstellen, weitere 5000 Kilometer zu öffnen. "Alles andere ist fast wie eine Enteignung. Jetzt verlangen wir Vorschläge von der anderen Seite", sagt er.


Nach den ersten Runden im Lebensministerium steht fest, dass "wir Vertragsmodelle wie in Tirol erarbeiten werden", erklärt Natascha Unger, Sprecherin im Lebensministerium. Diese Variante beinhaltet einen Nutzungsvertrag und eine Haftpflichtversicherung. Ähnliches kann man sich im Land NÖ vorstellen. Schon jetzt gibt es im größten Bundesland 6000 Kilometer Biker-Strecke.


KLAGE LÖSTE PROTESTAKTIONEN AUS


*Initiative "Legal biken" fordert moderneres Forstgesetz*
Eine Serie von Anzeigen hat die Diskussion um die Öffnung der Forstwege für Mountainbiker ins Rollen gebracht. Im Herbst 2013 war die Aufregung besonders groß, als vier Biker  auf der Fahrt zu einer Almmesse auf den Muckenkogel bei Lilienfeld, NÖ, von einem Jagdpächter wegen Besitzstörung und auf Unterlassung geklagt wurden. Auch diese Forststraße war für Radfahrer gesperrt.

Das löste schließlich Frust und Proteste aus. 50 Aktivisten nahmen kurze Zeit später an einer Protestaktion teil, bei der die Fahrräder  demonstrativ  die Bergstraße hinaufgetragen wurden. Die Biker wollen nicht einsehen, „dass Wanderer, Läufer oder Skitourengeher die Forststraßen nutzen dürfen, Rad- oder Rollstuhlfahren darauf aber verboten ist“,  erklärt Dietmar Gruber von der Mountainbike-Community „upmove“. Er ist auch der Sprecher der Initiative „Legal biken“, die mittlerweile von Tausenden Mountainbikern unterstützt wird. Gruber fordert, dass das heute noch gültige Forstgesetz (ÖFG) aus dem Jahr 1975 den aktuellen Anforderungen entsprechend angepasst werden muss. Denn damals habe es beispielsweise noch keine Bergräder gegeben,  erklärt Gruber.

Im Forstgesetz (Paragraf 33) steht, dass jeder den Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten und sich dort aufhalten kann. Ausnahmen sind etwa  Sperren wegen Forstarbeiten  oder zum Schutz von Jungwäldern unter drei Meter Wuchshöhe



Erstellt am 10.11.2015 06:00 Uhr


----------



## herbert2010 (10. November 2015)

http://www.bmlfuw.gv.at/kontakt.html


----------



## trail_desire (10. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und das ist noch zu viel....


Genau....nächstes mal nehm ich mir die Zeit und meide auch noch die Autobahnen. So kann man wenigstens aus dem Auto heraus noch die östereichische Landschaft genießen.


----------



## lulu1818 (10. November 2015)

"It's such a lovely country, but it's full of fucking Austrians."


----------



## steiggeist (10. November 2015)

‎legalbiken‬ und das "Ministerium für ein Lebenswertes Österreich"





In einem Artikel im heutigen Kurier lässt "das Ministerium für ein Lebenswertes Österreich " den Erholungssuchenden ausrichten, dass es keine Änderung des Forstgesetzes geben wird, die das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und geeigneten Wegen erlaubt.
Begründung? Fehlanzeige!
Oder nein, da war noch was: "es gibt ja die vertragliche Lösung"....

Wir lesen im "Kaffesatz" und wagen eine Deutung des ministeriellen Theaterdonners


----------



## payne (13. November 2015)

Mit den wirklichen Forstwirten Jägern Naturschützern gibt es Dialoge, aber nicht mit den Revierverteidigern. Die verteidigen ja nicht die Natur, das sind alles Revierkämpfe, die hier passieren. Und die sind das Problem, denn es verteidigt kein Mensch die Natur. Das ist ein völliger Blödsinn. Es ist der Jäger gegen den Mountainbiker – denn wenn der rauffährt, verscheucht er das Wild. Es ist der Tourengeher gegen den Seilbahnbetreiber, weil die Gegend, wo er seine Tour macht, wäre plötzlich für mehr Leute zugänglich, das will der ja nicht. Es ist der Fischer gegen die Rafter, weil mir der alle Fische verscheucht. Genau das passiert hier. Das ist eine verlogene Partie, das hat nichts zu tun mit der Natur. Sondern nur, dass gewisse Gruppen ihre Ressourcen verteidigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (18. November 2015)

Nun gut, der Forstverein hat vielleicht eine bessere Vernetzung und deshalb bereits 70.000 Unterstützer gegen eine Öffnung der Forststraßen und -wege gesammelt.

Das könnten wir jetzt als Ausrede verwenden.
Tun wir aber nicht !! 

Du hoffentlich auch nicht. Also aktiviere und motiviere bitte alle deine FreundeInnen bei "legal biken - auch in Österreich" mitzumachen. 
Das geht ganz einfach auf www.legalbiken.at


----------



## payne (18. November 2015)

In Österreich wird das nichts Ignoranz nur Ignoranz in diesen Land.


----------



## payne (18. November 2015)

Die Schwarze Mafia hat wieder zugeschlagen Forst,Jagt,Bauern,Niederösterreichischen Versicherung,Raiffeisen usw usw da ist es ganz einfach 70.000 Unterschriften zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. November 2015)

Bei uns sagt man zwar "Da kannst` mit dem Ofenrohr ins Gebirg` schau`n."
Ihr dürft aber gerne nach Bayern schauen:
http://www.trp1.de/waldwege-auch-fuer-radfahrer/


----------



## steiggeist (20. November 2015)

Artikel über ‪#‎legalbiken‬ in der Bezirksrundschau Braunau.
Er ist recht neutral gehalten, allerdings ist die Frage bei der Abstimmung nach einer "totalen Waldöffnung" verfehlt.
Diese fordert niemand!
http://www.meinbezirk.at/braunau/chronik/legales-radfahren-im-wald-d1543776.html


----------



## mw.dd (21. November 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153753554087236&id=345837387235

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr immer habt; es werden doch schon wieder 4 km "Naturtrail" neu gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. November 2015)

"Naturtrail"


----------



## steiggeist (22. November 2015)

Helmut Friessenbichler, unser FrieRadler, nimmt's mit Humor...
http://www.upmove.eu/freiradler,-sp...gt/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e788.html


----------



## steiggeist (24. November 2015)

‎legalbiken‬ am Muckenkogel?

Eine unendliche Geschichte voller Mißverständnisse...

NÖN: Zwist um Mountainbiken
"Eine „Falschmeldung“ sei die Aussage von Vizebürgermeister Labenbacher zur Winterbefahrung, so Klaus Kratzer von der Stifts-Forstdirektion und Jagdpächter Rudolf Gürtler."

http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/lokales/aktuell/lilienfeld/Zwist-um-Mountainbiken;art2315,688393

Und unserem lieben Rudi ist sowieso nicht gut, wenn er nicht Strafen und Klagen kann...

EDIT: es geht ums Radfahren auf Forststraßen!


----------



## steiggeist (24. November 2015)

_Naturfreunde NÖ: Initiative "Freie Forstwege für Radfahrer" geht ins neue Jahr!
Auf ein arbeitsreiches und genauso erfolgreiches Jahr kann die Präsidentin der Naturfreunde NÖ, LAbg Karin Scheele, zurückblicken.* [Presseaussendung Naturfreunde NÖ]*
http://www.upmove.eu/naturfreunde-n...hr/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e789.html

"Eines sind wir uns bewusst, dass eine Änderung des Forstgesetzes überfällig ist. Und bei dieser Änderung muss unsere Forderung berücksichtigt werden" so Karin Scheele abschließend.
_
Ja, so funktioniert die Politik in Österreich nun einmal.
"Große Koalition" heißt das Spiel.
Jetzt heißt es warten bis, der "Partner" ein Gesetz ändern will, und dann wird "abgetauscht".
Ist das sogenannte "Koalitionsmikado": wer sich als erster Bewegt, "verliert"


----------



## steiggeist (27. November 2015)

Das ist ein Kommentar zu einem Artikel im Kurier anlässlich der heutigen PK der Landwirtschaftskammer:

http://kurier.at/chronik/niederoest...ln-oder-jagd-das-wild-mehr-stoert/166.536.167

Wir werden bald ausführlicher berichten...


----------



## payne (27. November 2015)

*Kanton Genf / Schweiz*

*Artikel aus: *Magazin "Freiheit für Tiere"* 2/2014*

pdf-download des Artikels [638 KB] 

Link zum Artikel




*Im Kanton Genf*
haben Rehe und Hirsche ihre unnatürliche Scheu verloren: Sie kommen auch am hellichten Tage aus der Deckung. »Für die städtische Bevölkerung ist die Natur eine Bereicherung«, so lautet das Credo von Gilles Mulhauser, dem Leiter des Amtes für Natur und Landschaft. Foto: Canton de Genève, Direction générale de la nature et du paysage

*40 Jahre Jagdverbot im Kanton Genf*
*Im Schweizer Kanton Genf entschied die Bevölkerung 1974 durch Volksabstimmung für ein allgemeines Jagdverbot auf Säugetiere und Vögel. Mit überaus positiven Auswirkungen für die Natur, Tiere und die Menschen: Noch nie war die Biodiversität größer – und die meisten Wildtierbestände regulieren sich selbstständig erfolgreich. An den Ufern des Genfer Sees und der Rhône erhöhte sich die Zahl der überwinternden Wasservögel auf spektakuläre Weise - ohne Zweifel eine Folge der ausbleibenden Störungen durch die Jagd. Vögel und die anderen Wildtiere verlieren immer mehr einen großen Teil der unnatürlichen Scheu, die durch die Jagd hervorgerufen wird. So werden wild lebende Tiere wieder erlebbar: Die vielen Vögel an den Gewässern lassen sich von den Menschen nicht stören. Spaziergänger bekommen regelmäßig Wildtiere wie den Feldhasen zu Gesicht – mit etwas Glück kann man am helllichten Tage sogar Hirsche beobachten. So erhalten die Menschen ein verlorengegangenes Verständnis für die Natur und ihre Zusammenhänge zurück.* 

Von 280 Quadratkilometern Gesamtfläche verfügt der mit 500.000 Einwohnern dicht besiedelte Kanton Genf über 30 Quadratkilometer Wald und 110 Quadratkilometer Feldflur. Prozentual ausgedrückt: 45 Prozent des Kantons werden landwirtschaftlich genutzt, 25 Prozent sind bebaut, 15 Prozent bestehen aus Wald und Fluss, weitere 15 Prozent nimmt der Genfer See ein.

*Sensation 1974: Volksentscheid über Jagdverbot*
Zu Beginn der 1970er Jahre war das Großwild durch übermäßige Bejagung im Kanton Genf fast ausgerottet. Es gab nur noch einige Dutzend Rehe, Hirsche und Wildschweine waren schon seit Jahrzehnten ausgerottet. Feldhasen, Wildkaninchen, Fasane und Rebhühner waren durch die Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft und durch die Jagd sehr selten geworden. Damit die Jäger noch etwas zu schießen hatten, wurden Fasane, Rebhühner und Feldhasen aus dem Ausland importiert und vor der Jagd ausgesetzt.

1974 kam es aufgrund einer Volksinitiative von Tierschützern zu einem Volksreferendum, das Geschichte schrieb: Mit einer großen Mehrheit von zwei Dritteln der Stimmen wurde die Jagd im Kanton Genf verboten. Wenn das Volk in der Schweiz gesprochen hat, sind die Behörden konsequent: Ab sofort wurde kein Jagdpatent mehr vergeben - und so wurde in der Jagdsaison 1974 auch nichts mehr geschossen. In der Folge wurde ein Fauna-Gesetz verabschiedet und eine konstitutionelle Fauna-Kommission gegründet, in der Vertreter vom Naturschutz und vom Tierschutz entscheiden, ob eventuell Regulationen, Eingriffe oder auch Schadensvergütungen notwendig sind -ein Abschuss sollte immer das letzte Mittel sein. Die Gründung dieser Kommission war wichtig, damit nicht die Regierung über Ausnahmen entscheidet und dadurch das Jagdverbot verwässert wird. 

Das Jagdverbot in Genf war eine Sensation und erregte auch weit über den Kanton hinaus große Aufmerksamkeit. Für die Jagdwelt war es ein Schock – und ist es bis heute. Denn das Beispiel Genf beweist, dass es – auch in der dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaft - ohne Jäger geht, ja, dass es Natur und Tieren sogar viel besser geht und dass auch die Menschen davon profitieren.

*Studie: Jagdfreier Kanton Genf*

*hat internationale Bedeutung für den Vogelschutz*
Durch die Abschaffung der Jagd im Schweizer Kanton Genf 1974 bekam das Gebiet des Genfer Sees und des Flusses Rhône internationale Bedeutung für den Vogelschutz. Dies belegt eine Studie des Schweizer Vogelschutzes SVS-BirdLife. 

Demnach ist dieser für den Vogelschutz zuvor wenig bedeutsame Gewässerabschnitt heute ein bedeutsames Biotop für überwinternde Tafel- und Reiherenten, Hauben- und Zwergtaucher, Pfeif-, Schnatter-, Krick- und Stockenten. Auch für den Gänsesänger sind die Gewässer im Kanton Genf ein wichtiges Brut- und Überwinterungsgebiet. Besonders der gestaute Bereich bei Peney und oberhalb Verbois sowie die Rade de Genève sind wichtige Ruhegebiete für Wasservögel, wogegen die Nahrungsgebiete auch im fließenden Abschnitt liegen. Teilgebiete sind Limikolenrastplätze, die als besonders wertvoll (Vasières de Peney, Rade de Genève) oder als wichtiges Gebiet (Lac de Verbois) eingestuft sind. 

_Quelle: BirdLife International (2012) Important Bird Areas factsheet: River Rhone: Geneva to Verbois reservoir. Downloaded from _http://www.birdlife.org_on 07/04/2012_
www.birdlife.org/datazone/sitefactsheet.php?id=3269 








*Das Beispiel Genf beweist,*
dass es - auch in der dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaft - ohne Jäger geht, ja, dass es Natur und Tieren sogar viel besser geht. Fotos: Canton de Genève, Direction générale de la nature et du paysage


----------



## payne (27. November 2015)

*40 Jahre Jagdverbot:*

*Den Wildtieren in Genf geht es gut*
Der Kanton Genf hat heute einen stabilen Huftierbestand von rund 60 Rothirschen und 200 bis 300 Rehen. Gottlieb Dandliker ist seit 2001 Faunainspektor im Kanton Genf und verantwortlich für das Wildtiermanagement. Als erklärter Tierfreund und Naturschützer hatte er nach seinem Biologiestudium für verschiedene NGOs wie den Schweizer Vogelschutz gearbeitet. Bei seinem Vortrag "Jagdverbot: wissenschaftlich möglich und praktisch bewiesen" am 15.10.2013 an der Universität Basel berichtete er, dass die Rehe – von denen es 1974 nur noch wenige gab – nach dem Jagdverbot den Kanton Genf nach kurzer Zeit wieder besiedelt haben. „Wir kommen pro Quadratkilometer auf etwa 10 bis 15 Rehe, was nicht übertrieben ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie 40 Jahre lang nicht bejagt wurden. Es findet also irgendwie eine Regulation statt.“ Die Reh-Population ist seit Jahren stabil. Immer wieder wird die Frage gestellt, ob die Rehe nicht Schäden im Wald verursachen. „Wir haben in Genf vor allem Eichenwälder“, erklärt Faunainspektor Gottlieb Dandliker. „Und es ist ganz klar: Das Reh bedroht den Wald nicht.“ Nun besteht ja bekanntlich ein Unterschied zwischen Wald und Forst: „Wenn der Förster einen bestimmten Typ von geraden Eichen haben will, den er in 200 Jahren sehr teuer verkaufen kann, dann kann es ein Problem geben.“ Diese so genannten Zukunftseichen würden dann wie die Weinreben individuell geschützt. 

Dank Jagdverbot ist Genf eine der letzten Bastionen für Wildkaninchen und Rebhühner auf Schweizer Boden: „Wir haben die letzte Rebhuhnpopulation in der Schweiz“, sagt Faunainspektor Dandliker. Und: Genf hat heute die größte Populationsdichte von Feldhasen. Vor der Volksabstimmung im Jahr 1974 hatte die Jagdlobby behauptet, ohne Jagd wäre der Feldhase im Kanton Genf von der Ausrottung durch Beutegreifer bedroht. Das Gegenteil war der Fall: Inzwischen erfreut sich der Kanton Genf einer gesunden, vermehrungsfähigen Feldhasenpopulation - der größten in der Schweiz. Ein Grund dafür ist neben dem Jagdverbot auch eine Extensivierung in der Landwirtschaft. Genf ist ein Pionier-Kanton: 10 Prozent der landwirtschaftlichen Flächen sind ökologische Kompensation, also qualitativ hochwertiger für die Biodiversität. Davon profitieren auch Rebhühner, Greifvögel und Beutegreifer wie Marder und Fuchs. „Greiftiere sind breit vorhanden, führen aber zu keinem Problem“, so der Faunainspektor. „Wir regulieren keine Füchse, Marder oder Dachse.“ Im Sommer wurde ein junger Luchs – ein Waisentier aus dem Kanton Waadt – in Genf freigelassen. Offenbar war zu befürchten, dass das Jungtier ansonsten abgeschossen würde.

Die Befürchtung der Landwirte, dass das Jagdverbot mehr Schäden an Kulturen bringen werde, hat sich nicht bewahrheitet: Die Schadenszahlen im Kanton Genf sind vergleichbar mit denen von Schaffhausen - obwohl in Schaffhausen die Jagd erlaubt ist. Durch die vielen Feldhasen kommt es zu Schäden an Sprösslingen von Sonnenblumen. Doch die Genfer Landwirte werden dafür durch jährliche Zahlungen von 30.000 bis 60.000 Franken entschädigt. Rehe verursachen vor allem Schäden in Fruchtbaumplantagen und an Weinreben. Die jährlichen Entschädigungszahlen liegen hier zwischen 20.000 und 80.000 Franken.

*Und was ist mit den Wildschweinen?*
1974 waren die Wildschweine schon seit Jahrzehnten im Kanton Genf ausgerottet. Nach dem Jagdverbot haben die Wildschweine Genf von Frankreich aus wieder besiedelt. In der abwechslungsreichen Landschaft des Kantons haben sich die Tiere sehr gut angepasst und schnell vermehrt. Schließlich wurden Schäden in der Landwirtschaft wurden politisch untragbar und eine Regulierung des Bestandes wurde notwendig. Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts sind die Wildschweinbestände regelrecht explodiert. »Diese Erfahrung hat man aber in ganz Europa gemacht, unabhängig von einem Jagdverbot«, so Faunainspektor Gottlieb Dandliker. Weil die Wildschweine jetzt nicht nur Schäden im Mais verursachten, sondern auch im Herbst an die Weinreben gingen, kam es zu einer Wildschweinkrise in Genf. »Und da haben sie meinen Posten geschaffen«, erzählt der Biologe.

Genf setzt hier auf Schadensprävention: Um Schäden durch Wildschweine in der Landwirtschaft zu verhindern, werden elektrische Zäune um die Kulturen aufgestellt. »Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach - da reichen zwei Bänder«, erklärt Dandliker. Diese Methode sei sehr effizient. Doch es habe lange gedauert, die Landwirte davon zu überzeugen. Bei den Weinbergen müsse man nur die Reben in der Nähe von Wildschwein-Einständen und die besonders frühen Sorten schützen. Wenn es später Eicheln im Wald gebe, gingen die Wildschweine nicht mehr in die Weinberge.

Weil das Schadenspotential durch Wildschweine in der Landwirtschaft hoch ist, hat die Regierung einen Beschluss gefasst, die Wildschweine durch Abschüsse zu regulieren. „Diese Regulation 
erfolgt ausschließlich durch Wildhüter, es werden keine Amateurjäger einbezogen“, so Gottlieb Dandliker. Für diese „Gardes de l’environnement“ spielen Sicherheit, Ethik und Tierschutz eine große Rolle: „Wir können uns nicht einen einzigen Unfall leisten.“ Tierschutz bedeutet vor allem die Vermeidung von angeschossenen Tieren. „Das passiert massenweise in der Umgebung, im Waadtland, in Frankreich. Da werden Treibjagden gemacht, die Tiere werden angeschossen, man findet sie oder findet sie nicht - oder erst eine Woche später“, berichtet der Faunainspektor. „Stresssituationen wie bei Treibjagden - wo die Tiere wissen: das war eine ganz furchtbare Sache - gibt es bei unserer Regulation nicht.“ Führende Bachen werden nicht geschossen - aus ethischen Gründen. Denn wenn die säugende Mutter fehlt, sterben die Kleinen. Auch die Leitbachen und die großen Eber werden nicht geschossen. „Dadurch erhoffen wir uns eine Stabilität in der Rotte und im Verhalten der Tiere“, erklärt Dandliker. „Wir haben hier regelmäßig Gruppen von Wildschweinwaisen von der französischen Jagd, die ihre Mutter verloren haben und in die Dörfer kommen.« Solche führungslose Frischlinge können natürlich große Schäden verursachen. Und es ist bekannt, dass sich Wildschweine nach Abschuss der Leitbache unkontrolliert vermehren.

Für die Dezimierung der Wildschweine wird rund eine Vollzeitstelle aufgewendet – die Schwarzwildregulation kostet den Kanton also sehr wenig. Die Wildschweinpopulation im Kanton Genf schwankt heute zwischen 100 und 400 Individuen. „In den letzten zehn Jahren hat ein Wandel stattgefunden – auch bei den Bauern, die grundsätzlich sehr gegen das Schwarzwild sind. Auch wenn es Schaden macht: Das Wildschwein ist ein Tier, das einfach zur Landschaft gehört. Und ist in diesem Sinn inzwischen akzeptiert.“

*Jagdverbot in Genf:*

*90 Prozent der Bevölkerung steht dahinter*
Was ist nun die gesellschaftliche Bilanz des Jagdverbots? Das Jagdverbot hindert ein paar Hundert von 500.000 Genfern an der Ausübung ihres Hobbys im eigenen Kanton. Doch die Vorteile für die große Mehrheit sind bemerkenswert: Das Jagdverbot ermöglichte eine Rückkehr vieler Tiere und einer Artenvielfalt in den Kanton und macht Wildtiere für die Menschen wieder erlebbar. Und: Das Jagdverbot erhöhte die Sicherheit für Spaziergänger: „Im angrenzenden Waadtland oder in Frankreich kann man im Herbst nicht einfach so spazieren gehen. Da ist entweder die Hirschjagd oder die Wildschweinjagd“, so Faunainspektor Gottlieb Dandliker. Und immer wieder kommt es zu Jagdunfällen.

Die Bevölkerung von Genf steht mit großer Mehrheit hinter dem Jagdverbot: Eine repräsentative Meinungsumfrage aus dem Jahr 2006 ergab 90 Prozent Zustimmung zur Beibehaltung des Jagdverbots. 2009 kam es im Kantonsrat zu einem Vorstoß, um über die Wiedereinführung der Jagd abzustimmen. Mit 71 zu 5 Stimmen bei 6 Enthaltungen wurde dem klar eine Abfuhr erteilt.

Somit wird in Genf seit 40 Jahren auf einer großen Fläche und in einer Kulturlandschaft ein einmaliges Experiment erfolgreich durchgeführt.

*Vorbild Genf:*

*Schutz und Förderung der biologischen Vielfalt*
Der Kanton Genf setzt sich mit einer Fülle von Maßnahmenplänen und konkreten Projekten für den Schutz und die Förderung der biologischen Vielfalt ein. So wurden zwischen 2010 und 2012 insgesamt 400 Hektar Fläche als staatliche Naturschutzgebiete klassifiziert. Über den ganzen Kanton ist ein Netzwerk von unterschiedlichen Lebensräumen wie Gewässern und Wald entstanden, in der eine Vielzahl von zum Teil seltenen Tieren und Pflanzen eine Heimat gefunden haben. Mit dem Genfer See, dem Fluss Rhône sowie Bächen haben die Gewässer internationale Bedeutung für den Vogelschutz gewonnen. 

Im Jahr 2007 wurde im Kanton Genf ein Gesetz für den Landschafts- und Biotopschutz sowie die Erhaltung der Flora erlassen, das die Pflege und den Unterhalt dieser Flächen sichert. Für Rebhuhn, Steinkauz, Kronwicken-Bläuling, Hundszahnlilie und andere bedrohte Arten gibt es spezielle Förderungsprogramme. 

Elf professionelle Wildhüter (Gardes de l’environnement) sind mit der Aufsicht über die Naturreservate sowie die Flora und Fauna betraut. Diese Naturschützer erledigen eine Vielzahl von anderen Aufgaben wie die Kontrolle der Naturreservate, Wildschadenverhütung und die Überwachung der Fischerei. Im direkten Kontakt mit der Bevölkerung vor Ort sind sie auch in der Umweltbildung tätig. Laut Genfs Faunainspektor Gottlieb Dandliker kostet der Einsatz der professionellen Wildhüter den Steuerzahler pro Jahr weniger als eine Tasse Kaffee: Insgesamt sind es ca. 1.200.000 Franken auf 500.000 Einwohner – und zwar inklusive Wildschadensprävention in der Landwirtschaft (250.000 Franken) und Entschädigungszahlungen an die Landwirte (350.000 Franken). „Das, was wir machen, ist ja hauptsächlich für die Landwirtschaft“, so Dandliker. Und er weist darauf hin, dass das Jagdverbot den Kanton günstiger kommt als mit Jagd: „Die Organisation einer Patentjagd würde mehr als die Schwarzwildregulation kosten.“ Denn für eine Jagdbehörde wären mindestens zwei Vollzeitstellen nötig, während für die Schwarzwildregulation rund eine Vollzeitstelle aufgewendet wird.

*Natur und Tiere werden wieder erlebbar:*

*Eine Bereicherung für die Bevölkerung*
„Für die städtische Bevölkerung ist die Natur eine Bereicherung“, so lautet das Credo von Gilles Mulhauser, dem Leiter des Amtes für Natur und Landschaft. Der Kanton Genf ist mit 500.000 Einwohnern und 30.000 Hunden dicht besiedelt: Es sind suburbane Verhältnisse. Und so spielen nicht nur Schutzgebiete eine große Rolle, sondern auch die Förderung der Stadtnatur und die Naturpädagogik. So informieren an vielen Orten Schautafeln über diesen Lebensraum und seine Bewohner. 

Das Programm „Natur in der Stadt“ vernetzt städtische Grünflächen mit dem ländlichen Umfeld und fördert die Anlage von Biotopinseln wie Gärten, Kleingewässer oder begrünte Dächer. Sogar ehemalige Betriebsstandorte werden zu Biotopen umstrukturiert. Für öffentliche Gartenanlagen gilt die „Garten-Charta“ für ökologische Bewirtschaftung und Förderung der Artenvielfalt, der sich über 200 private Kleingärtnerinnen und -gärtner und verschiedene Nichtregierungsorganisationen angeschlossen haben.

Da der Kanton Genf auf einer Länge von 103 Kilometern an Frankreich grenzt, spielt die länderübergreifende Zusammenarbeit zur Erhaltung der ökologischen Verbindungsachsen zwischen den Gebirgslebensräumen im Jura und in den Alpen, dem See und den Feuchtgebieten im Hinterland eine große Rolle - nicht zuletzt für den Hirsch.
Denn durch die Fragmentierung der Landschaft durch die Bebauung und die Autobahnen rund um die Stadt Genf haben die Wildtiere weniger Möglichkeiten zu wandern. Daher spielen Passagen für die Wildtiere in der Zusammenarbeit mit Frankreich eine große Rolle.

*Quellen: 
*
_Bundesamt für Umwelt BAFU: Vorbild Genf. Aus: Zeitschrift des BAFU Umwelt 2/2013, Thema »Biodiversität«_
www.bafu.admin.ch/magazin2013-2-02

_Amt für Natur und Landschaft des Kantons Genf _
http://ge.ch/nature/

_BirdLife International (2012) Important Bird Areas factsheet: River Rhone: Geneva to Verbois reservoir. _
www.birdlife.org/datazone/sitefactsheet.php?id=3269

_Gottlieb Dandliker, Faunainspektor im Kanton Genf - Vortrag "Jagdverbot: wissenschaftlich möglich und praktisch bewiesen" am 15.10.2013 an der Uni Basel._
www.jagdreguliertnicht.ch_ 

Prof. Dr. Josef H. Reichholf, Vortrag zum Thema «Jägerlatein und Wildbiologie», vom 15.10.2013 an der Uni Basel. _
www.jagdreguliertnicht.ch




*Der Kanton Genf und seine Biodiversität*
Bild: Prospekt des Kanton Genf · www.ge.ch/nature/

pdf-download [2.020 KB]


----------



## payne (27. November 2015)

*Prof. Dr. Reichholf: Jägerlatein und Wildbiologie*

*Prof. Dr. Josef H. Reichholf zum Thema «Jägerlatein und Wildbiologie», Vortragsabend vom 15. 10. 2013 an der Uni Basel:
"Ein Jagdverbot in Basel: wissenschaftlich möglich und praktisch bewiesen. 
Warum es funktionieren kann. Die Theorie verständlich erklärt."* 

Bereits 1974 ist im Kanton Genf in der Schweiz ein vollständiges Jagdverbot in Kraft getreten. Seither wurden deutliche Veränderungen im Verhalten der Wildtiere festgestellt, die für alle Beteiligten (Tier, Pflanze und Mensch) eine Besserung gebracht haben: Die Wildtierbestände regulieren sich selbstständig erfolgreich, die Tiere verlieren einen großen Teil der unnatürlichen Scheu, die durch die Jagd hervorgerufen wird, und die Menschen erhalten ein verlorengegangenes Verständnis für die Natur und ihre Zusammenhänge zurück. 

*Lesen Sie dazu:* www.jagdreguliertnicht.ch

*Jagd reguliert nicht*

*Gottlieb Dandliker, Faunainspektor im Kanton Genf (Jagdverbot seit 1974), 15. 10. 2013 an der Uni Basel:
"Jagdverbot: wissenschaftlich möglich und praktisch bewiesen"* 

*Lesen Sie dazu:* www.jagdreguliertnicht.ch

*Ein Kanton in der Schweiz zieht Bilanz:*
*Seit 1974 ohne Jagd

Von Christian Peter und Gaby Siegenthaler, 
Anti-Jagd-Forum Schweiz

Im Jahr 1974 wurde im Kanton Genf die Jagd per Volksentscheid abgeschafft. Viele Gebiete in Genf sind bald zu einem Refugium für Hasen, Füchse, Dachse, Biber und etliche bedrohte Kleintierarten geworden. Nicht zuletzt auch durch die Errichtung von Hecken, die einzelne Gebiete verbinden, so dass sich die Tiere im Schutze dieser Biotope fortbewegen können. Besonders der Hase - vor dem Jagdverbot vom Aussterben bedroht - erfreut sich längst stabiler Populationen.


Der Hirsch kehrt zurück
*
Im jagdfreien Genf erobert sich inzwischen auch der Hirsch sein Gebiet zurück. Er ist allerdings anderen Gefahren ausgesetzt: dem komfortablen Straßennetz und damit größerer Verkehrsdichte. Das erschwert seine Wanderungen beträchtlich, läuft er doch Gefahr, im Winter, wenn er sich zunehmend dem Unterland nähert, im Verkehr umzukommen.
Auch hier hat der Aufruf der kantonalen Behörden ohne Zweifel seine Wirkung: »Haltet die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen in Waldgebieten ein, auch auf geraden Strecken und vor allem nachts. Eine Kollision mit einem Hirsch kann sowohl für das Tier, wie auch für den Fahrer fatale Folgen haben.«

*Wildschwein: Symbol für »Natur pur«
*
Auf einem Spaziergang durch einen Wald nahe der Stadt Genf findet man den folgenden Hinweis: »Liebe Spaziergänger, Wildschweine sind nicht gefährlich. Stört sie nicht im Wald, damit sie nicht auf Kulturflächen ausweichen müssen. Haltet die Hunde an der Leine und bleibt auf den Wegen!«
Die Genfer nennen »ihr« Wildschwein ein Symbol für »Natur pur«. Die positive Haltung den Wildschweinen gegenüber mag einen vielleicht erstaunen, da der winzige Kanton der Schweiz zur Hauptsache aus städtischem und urbanisiertem Gebiet besteht (282 km⊃2;, 390.000 Einwohner).

*Jagd in Frankreich: Die Tiere schwimmen über die Rhone
*
Dem borstigen Tier scheint es im Kanton Genf vor allem während der Jagdsaison in Frankreich zu gefallen. Denn da schwimmen die Wildschweine über die Rhone in das jagdfreie Genf. Dazu ist folgendes festzuhalten - und das gilt nicht nur für den Kanton Genf: Von Natur aus bleiben Wildschweine ihrem Revier sehr lange treu. Zitat aus »Infodienst Wildbiologie & Ökologie« des BUWAL (Bundesamt für Umwelt, Wald und Landschaft): »Jede Rotte besitzt ein eigenes. gegen benachbarte Rotten verteidigtes Revier, dem sie in der Regel lange treu bleibt. Wo Wildschweine ungestört leben, sind sie vorwiegend tagaktiv, können jedoch völlig auf ein Nachtleben umstellen.« Die Jagd in Frankreich zwingt also die Tiere, ihr Revier zu verlassen und nach Genf auszuweichen. In dieser Zeit kann es örtlich zu größeren Belastungen kommen, da die Tiere ja etwas essen müssen. Sobald jedoch Europa jagdfrei ist, brauchen sich die Tiere nicht mehr in zu kleine Räume zu flüchten - und die sogenannten »Schäden« kämen auf ein so kleines Minimum zu stehen, dass man sie statistisch vernachlässigen könnte. 

Die kantonalen Naturschützer aus Genf haben sich mit den betroffenen Bauern sowie Jägern aus dem benachbarten Frankreich, zusammengetan um nach Lösungen zu suchen: Wie kann man die Schäden in Grenzen halten und der Landwirtschaft gerecht werden? Keine leichte Aufgabe, wenn man den Teufel einlädt, eine Strategie gegen den Belzebub zu entwickeln. Jäger und Bauern sind noch nie die Gesprächspartner für echten Tierschutz gewesen. So werden die ca. 350.000 Euro, welche der Kanton derzeit jährlich ausgibt für Schutzmaßnahmen - wie Umzäunungen von besonders betroffenen Kulturgebieten sowie Wildfütterungen, welche die Tiere von Kulturgebieten fernhalten sollen - gerade aus den Kreisen der Jäger als unnütz und überhöht verschrieen. Inzwischen reduzieren sich die Kosten kontinuierlich. Genf ist ein Weinbau-Kanton. Weinbaugebiete verschieben sich kaum, Umzäunungen sind daher einmalige Ausgaben und benötigen weiterhin nur jährliche Wartung. Wenn der Schutz der Weinberge konsequent umgesetzt und die Buntbrachen bewusst an die Waldränder angrenzen würden, hätte man das aufzuwendende Geld schon längst erheblich reduzieren können.
Zum Glück stehen die kantonalen Behörden auf dem Standpunkt: »Es ist nicht unser Ziel, das Wildschwein zu vertreiben oder gar auszulöschen - denn es gehört zum Bild unseres Gebietes dazu, und die Bürger sollen auch weiterhin die Gelegenheit haben, diese Tiere beobachten zu können.«

*Genf: Vorbild für andere Kantone
*
Der Kanton Genf ist zu einem Vorbild für andere Kantone geworden. Allerdings werden noch sogenannte Hegeabschüsse durch staatlich bestellte Wildhüter der so genannten »police nature« durchgeführt. Diese Abschüsse führen aber wieder zu einer Vermehrung der Wildschweine - nicht nur bei den Jagdflüchtlingen aus Frankreich, sondern auch bei den einheimischen Tieren, da kein Mensch, ob Wildhüter oder Jäger, sicher ist, wenn er schießt, was er schießt. 

Das Problem der erhöhten Reproduktion jedoch löst man dadurch nicht, im Gegenteil: Durch die konstante Bedrohung der Tiere und die zusätzliche Fütterung auch außerhalb der Notzeiten im Winter fördert man die Vermehrung der Spezies. Denn der Winter hat immer schon für die Auslese bei den Tieren gesorgt und dafür, dass nur starke und widerstandsfähige Tiere sich vermehren. Dafür hat die Natur auch aasfressende Tiere parat, um so für Ordnung in Wald und Flur zu sorgen - es braucht den Menschen als Regulator keineswegs.


----------



## Romarius (30. November 2015)

kurzer wissenschaftlicher Exkurs und ohne Bild und für den ein oder anderen hier sicher interessant für die nächste Diskussionsrunde:
"Wanderer beanspruchen Bergwege mehr als Mountainbiker."
Finden Wilson, J.P., Seney J.P. (1994): Erosional Impact of Hikers, Horses, Motorcycles, and Off-Road Bicycles on Mountain Trails in Montana, Mountain Research and Development, Vol. 14, No. 1, pp. 77-88.

äh ja, ich weiss auch nicht in welches andere unterforum hier, kann evtl wer verschieben oder weiterverbreiten. Bisschen mehr dazu hier
http://www.powderplus.de/fluchtiges-wissen-fur-mountainbiker-1/


----------



## Werratte (2. Dezember 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> "Naturtrail" neu gebaut


...krass oder?
So wenige Worte und so unendlich viel Wiederspruch.
Da haut´s einem echt die Socke vom Fuß!
@Sun on Tour Hey Kumpel, da haben´s wir mit unseren durchgeknallten Altmühltalern ja noch echt gut, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (2. Dezember 2015)

Tips: OÖ/Kirchdorf

In diesem Artikel zu einer Diskussionsveranstaltung im oberösterreichischen Klaus kommt auch Nationalrat Markus Vogl (SPÖ) zu Wort:

_„Mit der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage kommen wir nicht weiter.“ Es sei auch möglich, bei einer Gesetzesänderung gleich Sperrgebiete zu definieren. Vogl berichtet: „In der Bundespolitik ist das Thema derzeit in Verhandlung. *Verkehrsministerium und Sportministerium stehen der Sache positiv gegenüber, während das Landwirtschaftsministerium skeptisch ist. Jetzt gilt es rasch eine Lösung zu finden, das ist unsere Aufgabe als Politiker.*“_


----------



## steiggeist (3. Dezember 2015)

*Mountainbikestrecke entpuppt sich als Hit*
Muckenkogel-Öffnung für Radfahrer bildet laut Ortschef ,,wertvollen Wirtschaftsfaktor". Auch Hüttenwirte zufrieden.

http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...h-als-Hit;art2315,690427#sthash.VMbcPh06.dpuf


----------



## Werratte (3. Dezember 2015)

*...na hoffentlich gibt's da jetzt keine Toten! So eine unglaubliche Überraschung kann ja schnell mal einen Herzinfarkt auslösen.*


----------



## steiggeist (3. Dezember 2015)

"legal biken" bei "Schnittstelle Wald", einer Veranstaltung der „Fürstlich Schaumburg-Lippische Forstverwaltung“ in Klaus a.d. Pyhrnbahn.

Sie bot eine prominent besetzte Vortagsliste u.a. Prof. i.R. Friedrich Reimoser sowie die Vorsitzende der Naturfreunde OBERÖSTERREICH, Gerda Weichsler-Hauer. 

Der anschließenden Diskussionen war kultiviert mit harten Fronten. 
Doch fehlte es nicht an rhetorischen Spitzen: Reimoser meinte z.B.: die von Dietmar Gruber vorgetragene Forderung nach freiem Wegerecht für Radfahrer, komme an Radikalität der des „IS“ gleich. 

Hier unser Bericht:
https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/kultivier...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e790.html


----------



## lulu1818 (3. Dezember 2015)

Das noch als "rhetorische Spitze" durchgehen zu lassen zeugt von sehr viel Ruhe und Gelassenheit.


----------



## freigeist (4. Dezember 2015)

da draussen, in der großen weiten welt (jenseits von dekadenten, pseudoprivilegierten, welt- und gesellschaftsfremden, grünröcken) gibt es wirkliche probleme.
und in österreich (und teilen von Dland) stellen fahrradfahrer, die höchststufe an kriminellen gesocks dar..  

erzählt das mal nem kriegsflüchtling.. 
(die warten ja an der grenze)


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Dezember 2015)

Gott sei dank lassen sich die 3 Berge in Ö weiträumig umfahren. Schade dennoch für die Biker in Ö (kleiner Hinweis: ein Job in Bayern ist schnell gefunden und in der Schweiz verdienst das Doppelte  )


----------



## trail_desire (4. Dezember 2015)

Bei der nächsten Trutzpartie bitte alle in Burka erscheinen, um die Radikalität auch richtig zum Ausdruck zu bringen.....


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Dezember 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> ",
> 
> Der anschließenden Diskussionen war kultiviert mit harten Fronten.
> Doch fehlte es nicht an rhetorischen Spitzen: Reimoser meinte z.B.: die von Dietmar Gruber vorgetragene Forderung nach freiem Wegerecht für Radfahrer, komme an Radikalität der des „IS“ gleich.
> ...



ich finde das äuserst geschmacklos und eigentlich sollte sich ein Anwalt damit beschäftigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (4. Dezember 2015)

Wir wollen die Aussagen von Herrn Reimoser nicht überbewerten.
Er dürfte es gewohnt sein, dass seinen Vortägen widerspruchslos applaudiert wird.
Wichtig ist: das Thema kommt nicht zur Ruhe, und ist jetzt zum Selbstläufer geworden.
Solche Entgleisungen unterstreichen nur die Nervösität der Gegenseite, die merkt dass ihre Argumentation zerbröselt.


----------



## steiggeist (4. Dezember 2015)

Nächster Bericht über eine Veranstaltung zu "legal biken", die wir nicht selbst veranstalten mußten 



Am 27. 11  lud die Landwirtschaftskammer zu einer Pressekonferenz mit dem Thema 
„Was sagt die Wissenschaft zum Mountainbiken im Wald? 
Experten präsentieren Lösungen, die allen Seiten gerecht werden“. 
Ort des Geschehens war das noble Cafe Griensteidl im ersten Wiener Gemeindebezirk. 
Von den Kämmerern wurden alte Nebelgranaten geworfen.
Zum Artikel: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/landwirts...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e791.html


----------



## lulu1818 (4. Dezember 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Wir wollen die Aussagen von Herrn Reimoser nicht überbewerten.
> Er dürfte es gewohnt sein, dass seinen Vortägen widerspruchslos applaudiert wird.



Er ist durchaus ein Experte auf seinem Gebiet. http://wildlife.reimoser.info/index.php
Daher hat er einen Ruf zu verlieren. Ich würde mir das nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Dezember 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Doch fehlte es nicht an rhetorischen Spitzen: Reimoser meinte z.B.: die von Dietmar Gruber vorgetragene Forderung nach freiem Wegerecht für Radfahrer, komme an Radikalität der des „IS“ gleich.



wer bitte, rennt denn bewaffnet durch feld, flur und wald?

abgesehen von der absoluten geschmacklosigkeit dieses vergleiches, zeigt eine derartige aussage, welche seite in der tat radikal ist.
dem professor würd ich angesichts dieser anzunehmenderweise eh gesponsorten aussage/bzw expertise empfehlen, das dafür erhaltene geld in eine schnuckelige syrien/irakreise zu investieren, um sich einen überblick über die lebensrealität zu verschaffen.

aber vielleicht fühlt er sich in gesellschaft bewaffneter, barttragender und traditionsbewusster männer eh sehr wohl...


----------



## Werratte (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie Wildsäue suhlen und wälzen sie sich - nur eben nicht im Dreck sondern in lächerlichen Argumenten.
Vor lauter Sponsoring schaffen sie es aber offensichtlich das auszublenden.
Arme Kreaturen!


----------



## trail_desire (4. Dezember 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> http://wildlife.reimoser.info/index.php


Wenn ich das schon lese.....Wildschäden am Wald. Wild schadet dem Wald nicht......nur dem Forst. 

@ Zweiheimischer

Klasse Idee Damit wäre ja auch geklärt wie sich die Bodentruppen zusammensetzen könnten. Alle Jäger aus Ö und D bitte an die Front. Da können sie mal zeigen was sie können.  Wird nur schwer in Syrien Holz zu finden, einen Jägersitz zu bauen um dann hinterhältig auf den Feind zu warten.....naja ich schweife ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2015)

Jeder Radfahrer müsste die herrlichsten Radbergbilder aus legalen Regionen mit anhängender Unterkunfts- und Verpflegungskosten Zusammenstellung an das Tourismusministerium schicken. 
Damit die merken wieviel in ihren Regionen hängen geblieben wär....aber das juckt wahrscheinlich auch nicht. 
Anscheinend sind die österreichischen Gastwirte und Hotelbetreiber noch fett genug. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## lulu1818 (4. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind die österreichischen Gastwirte und Hotelbetreiber noch fett genug.


Die Gastwirte und Hotelbetreiber sind meist eh für jeden Touristen/Gast offen der Geld bringt.

Aber Grundbesitzern und Pächtern geht es nur darum:


----------



## payne (6. Dezember 2015)

Also halten wir fest: 1.) MTB Fahrer sind böse Menschen die den Wald zerstören und das Wild verschrecken! 2.) Wanderer,Jäger und Jogger mit oder ohne Hund sind gute Menschen die sich im Wald erholen wollen und das alleinige Recht darauf haben!

Hmm....klingt komisch, scheint aber so zu sein....

Was die Konflikte angeht, ist es denn nicht auch so das Wanderer bewusst die Wege begehen von denen sie wissen das sie als MTB Strecke (illegal) angelegt wurden? Das sie sich bewusst dort aufhalten wo sie wissen das ihnen MTBler entgegenkommen? Ich spreche jetzt nicht von offiziellen Wanderwegen sondern von genau diesen illegalen Strecken!

Ist es nicht auch so das man die Geschwindigkeit überschätzt mit der Fahrer eine Fußgängergruppe passieren? Der Fahrer hat seine Geschwindigkeit sehr wohl angepasst auf ein Maß mit der er seines Erachtens nach die Gruppe sicher umfahren kann. Aber dies wird oft als zu schnell bewertet.

Und ist es nicht auch so das sich viele einfach aufregen wollen? Wenn man einen Grund sucht um sich über etwas aufzuregen dann wird man diesen auch früher oder später finden. Und wenn es keinen gibt dann wird man eben sehr dünnhäutig!

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, es gibt nur einen Weg um dieses Problem zufriedenstellen zu lösen!

Es muss eine offizielle und legale und genauso attraktive Strecke geben um diese Sportler zu Kanalisieren! Es wird dann zwar immer noch Leute geben die "wilde" Strecken bauen aber das wird dann der kleinste Teil sein.

Alles andere wird zur Folge haben das es weiterhin illegale Strecken geben wird und sich Radfahrer und Wanderer in die Quere kommen! Und egal wie hoch die Strafen sind und egal wie streng kontrolliert wird, die Sportler werden weitermachen! An anderer Stelle und zu einer anderen Zeit aber dieser Sport ist nicht mehr tot zu kriegen. Also lösen wir entweder diesen Konflikt oder wir kneifen uns weiterhin gegenseitig in den Allerwertesten!


----------



## steiggeist (6. Dezember 2015)

Payne, du bist hier nicht ganz richtig mit deinen Ausführungen.
Es geht hier gar nicht einmal um gebaute Wege. Wir von upmove sind der Überzeugung, diese dürfen nur in Übereinstimmung mit den Großgrundbesitzern gebaut werden.
In Österreich haben wir das Problem, dass Mountainbiken verboten ist. Auch auf Forststraßen und vorhanden Wegen.


----------



## payne (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin Wanderer, Bergsteiger, Rennradfahrer auf der Strasse, CC Fahrer auf Wegen, Enduro- und Allmountainfahrer auf Singletrails, Freerider auf Wander- und Bergwegen und Downhiller wenn’s Lifte für Bikes hat. Und das ganze zu jeder Jahres-Tageszeit. Letzteres passiert immer mehr auf Grund der Tatsache, dass sich nicht alle leisten können tagsüber Sport zu treiben und weil Indoorfreeriden nicht möglich ist. Lasst doch in Zeiten der Überfettung, der Demotivation wenigstens die Aktiven und Ausgeglichenen in Ruhe (vor allem auch untereinander). Jede Art des Bikens hat ihr Terrain – alle auf die Strasse zu verbannen geht nicht. Motocross funktioniert auch nicht auf der Strasse. Grundsätzlich braucht es Toleranz und schwarze Schafe gibt es auf beiden Seiten. Ich habe das Gefühl, das bis auf gewisse Routen recht wenig Leute unterwegs sind wenn man mit anderen Freizeitorten vergleicht. Ein Fakt ist, dass Biken aufkam wie einst das Snowboarden und nicht mehr verschwindet. Ich bin vor allem alpiner Tourenbiker und logischerweise Gönner der Wanderwege. In Diskussionen mit Wanderern, die meist nur unter der Baumgrenze stattfinden, stelle ich oft fest, dass diese es nicht sind. Ich schlage hier ein Obligatorium der Gönnerschaft vor – für alle Benutzer von Wanderwegen. Aus Bikersicht gibt es noch ein paar andere Facetten, die selten Diskutiert werden, aber starke Argumente dafür sind: 1. Ökonomisches Argument – Biker die Bahnen oft mehrmals pro Tag benützen rentieren besser als Wanderer oder 1 Fahr absolvierer 2. Fiskus – Da Biker ein relativ teures Hobby ausüben korreliert das wohl damit dass sie auch gute Steuerzahler sind -tragt Sorge zu Ihnen sonst wandern sie ab;-) 3. Ökologisches Argument – Alles was keinen Verbrennungsmotor hat gilt es zu bevorzugen und Vortritt zu gewähren Geniesst doch alle unsere wunderschöne Natur, habt Spass und bleibt Fit.


----------



## freigeist (6. Dezember 2015)

bei dem Wort "Großgrundbesitzern" muss ich zwangsläufig immer auch an ,,Leibeigene" und ,,Lehnsherren" denken. 
Als letztere "fühlen" sich doch die heutigen Großgrundbesitzer, jdfls. im geheimen.. oder beim morgentlichen Blick in den Spiegel


..aber Mountainbiken ist verboten (sick!) ..Klüngelei, Korupption, Amts/Titel-missbrauch zum Glück nicht


----------



## payne (6. Dezember 2015)

Ja die richten sichs wie sie es gerade brauchen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (6. Dezember 2015)

ohne worte:





aber mit radikaler botschaft, fast so pöhse wie ein enthauptungsvideo vom IS, herr, wie heisst der spitzkarl von der vetuni noch?


----------



## freigeist (6. Dezember 2015)

Du bist solch schlechter Mensch.. Ich hoffe doch, dass Du dich selber angezeigt hast ?!


----------



## payne (7. Dezember 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ohne worte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du das Foto gemacht und wenn wo ist das Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Dezember 2015)

bild is meins.
kraubatheck, kurz unterm gipfel ändert sich die tonlage.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

Ist das die neue Pilgerstätte für allein gebliebene oder verwaiste Radverbotsschilder?... Sozusagen die letzte Ruhestätte. Wenn sich da nicht der ahnungslose vorbeitrottende Hirsch zu Tode erschreckt. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## grdi (7. Dezember 2015)

ich hoff die Darstellungen von *zweiheimischer* machen nicht Mode. Da wärn wir sonst in Österreich nur mehr nackige Popos sehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

grdi schrieb:


> ich hoff die Darstellungen von *zweiheimischer* machen nicht Mode. Da wärn wir sonst in Österreich nur mehr nackige Popos sehen.


...da gäb es dann überall völlig neue Hochstände für den besonderen Schnappschuss. :-D 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Werratte (7. Dezember 2015)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ohne worte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Kann mir mal irgendein Tierschützer erklären, wie das mit der gesunden Arterhaltung funktionieren soll, wenn sich jeder Landbesitzer so abschottet? Will da jeder eine eigene Spezies aufbauen, oder wie?


----------



## lulu1818 (7. Dezember 2015)

Werratte schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Kann mir mal irgendein Tierschützer erklären, wie das mit der gesunden Arterhaltung funktionieren soll, wenn sich jeder Landbesitzer so abschottet? Will da jeder eine eigene Spezies aufbauen, oder wie?



Wieso nicht? Die Adeligen Familien machen das ja schon seit Jahrhunderten bei sich selbst so so. Kommt natürlich mit ein paar offensichtlichen Nachteilen wenn der Stammbaum nicht genug Äste hat.


----------



## steiggeist (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die gelungenen Beiträge 


Hier unser Beitrag zur besinnlich heiteren Adventzeit: 





"legal biken" im letzten "Jagd Talk" auf "Jagd und Natur tv". 
Auch wenn der Titel "Ausverkauf Natur – Die Geschäfte der Freizeitindustrie" lautete, war Radfahren das beherrschende Thema. Bei der Auswahl der Diskussionsteilnehmer aber auch kein Wunder 

Unser FrieRadler Helmut Friessenbichler hat sich die zwei Stunden angetan und für euch zusammen gefasst.

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/frieradler-ein-feld-vorgerueckt/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e792.html


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (7. Dezember 2015)

ihr sads so negativ, de schüdlindustrie muass doch a vo wos leben.


----------



## steiggeist (7. Dezember 2015)

Diesen tollen Mulitfunktions-Schreiber hat Dietmar Gruber beim JagdTalk von Hrn. Dr. Rudolf Gürtler geschenkt bekommen.
Wir geben dieses Geschenk dem höchsten Spender für „Legal Biken - auch in Österreich“
Dr. Gürtler ist ja quasi ein Mitbegründer der Aktion „Legal Biken - auch in Österreich“.
Also wer noch ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk benötigt der sollte jetzt spenden!

Alle Spenden ab heute 21:00 bis Sonntag 20.12.2015 24:00 zählen. Der Schreiber sollte dann noch rechtzeitig für den Christbaum ankommen. Ja und Ihr müßt euch natürlich zuerst die 119 min anschauen. Mehr dazu im Post zuvor. 

www.upmove-mtb.eu/spenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Schlußwort ist köstlich......des had a Gschmäckle.....Jagd hat sicher au a Gschmäckle, odder ned? i deng die verdina au a guads Geld mit dem dodgschossena Wild.


----------



## payne (8. Dezember 2015)

Da Gürtler ein Kasperl vor den Herrn er sollte in Pension gehen und die Leute nicht belästigen


----------



## grdi (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Geschmäckle Jagd hat in Österreich einen Wirtschaftsfaktor von ca. 600 Mio Euro. Das ist mehr als jener der MountainbikerInnen. Rechnet man den volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden Wildverbiß... und deren Auswirkungen auf Jungwald und vor allem den Schutzwald mit, dann geht der Ertrag aus diesem Geschmäckle voll auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Trotzdem geht es uns nicht um die Jagd, diese ist nur immer wieder die Lobby die einem friedlichen Radln entgegensteht und als einer der Freizeitnutzer denn 100 % Anspruch auf den Wald stellt. Immer wieder kommen die Argumente Hege und Pflege, dass sie außerdem für den Wildschaden haftbar sind und den Abschuss gesetzlich vorgegeben bekommen. Keiner der Jäger ist verpflichtet sich diese "Mühen" anzutun. Sie tun es alle freiwillig, genau so wie wir freiwillig Radln gehen.


----------



## payne (8. Dezember 2015)

*Jägerlüge Nr. 1
Jäger schützen Wald und Feld vor Wildschäden.

FALSCH!
*
Die Jagd provoziert ganz im Gegenteil vielfach Wildschäden. Rehe sind z.B. von ihrer Natur her Bewohner von Wiesen und dem Waldrand. Erst die Jagd treibt die Tiere in den Wald hinein, wo sie dann keine - für sie lebenswichtigen - Gräser und Kräuter finden und ihnen nichts anderes bleibt, als an Knospen zu knabbern. Durch die Jagd werden die Tiere unnötig aufgescheucht, was ihren Nahrungsbedarf und damit die Fraßschäden oft weiter erhöht. Das verbreitete Argument, Wildtiere verursachten erhebliche Schäden, dient nur als Vorwand der Jäger, längere Jagdzeiten oder höhere Abschussquoten durchzusetzen. Oft sind die von Jägern verursachten Personen- und Sachschäden höher als der landwirtschaftliche Schaden durch Wildtiere.

Wie das Standardwerk »Vom Widersinn der Jagd« des Zoologen Carlo Consiglio von der Universität Rom nachweist, sind Verbissschäden in den meisten Fällen minimal und betreffen meist deutlich weniger als 2% an Pflanzen bzw. des Holzertrags. Außerdem können Schonungen und Jungwaldanpflanzungen z.B. durch Schutzzäune oder Netze vor Verbiss geschützt werden. Eine Studie für die Minister für Agrarwirtschaft in Brüssel zeigt des Weiteren auf: Wildschäden könnten fast vollständig vermieden werden, wenn der Mensch die Wildfütterung über das ganze Jahr ausdehnen würde (Ueckermann: Einfluss der Fütterung auf den Schälumfang des Rotwildes, 1985). Schließlich könnten die Behörden auch Schäden ersetzen, wie es z.B. im Falle von Manöverschäden durch Truppenübungen üblich ist.

In unbejagten Gebieten Europs, wie z.B. im Schweizer Nationalpark (seit fast 100 Jahren jagdfrei) nimmt die Größe des Waldes ständig zu!

»Fraß-Schäden« in Wald und Feld entstehen, weil man den Tieren heute keine Nahrung mehr lässt:

Früher fiel bei der Ernte auf den Feldern viel Getreide auf den Boden oder blieben noch Kartoffeln im Boden. Dadurch blieb immer etwas für die Tiere auf dem Feld.

Heute bleibt durch die modernen Maschinen nichts mehr übrig - man nimmt den Tieren jedes Korn weg.

Früher konnten Wildtiere auf Wiesenflächen, auf Brachen oder an ausgedehnten Waldrändern grasen.

Heute werden auch die Wiesen weitgehend landwirtschaftlich intensiv genutzt, die natürlichen Waldränder verschwunden, es gibt nur wenige Bracheflächen.

Früher wurden Felder und Wiesen natürlich bebaut.

Heute sind Felder und Wiesen durch Spritzmittel, Dünger sowie durch Mist und Gülle vergiftet, kein Kräutlein darf stehen bbleiben. Dies führt zum Rückgang oder gar zum Aussterben von Tierarten, wie z.B. dem Feldhasen.

Die moderne Landwirtschaft hat den Wildtieren die Nahrungsquellen genommen. Der Jäger »reguliert« das Ungleichgewicht: Wenn Wildtiere in die Felder gehen um sich Nahrung zu holen, werden sie abgeknallt. Der Lebensraum für die Tiere hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer weiter verengt - Verursacher ist der Mensch. Wäre es nicht Aufgabe des Menschen, den Tieren Lebensraum zurückzugeben?



*Jägerlüge Nr. 2:
Jäger sind Ersatz für ausgestorbene »Raub«-tiere

FALSCH!
*
Forschungen zeigen, dass so genannte Beutegreifer nicht für die Regulation, d.h. die zahlenmäßige Kontrolle ihrer Beutetiere, verantwortlich sind. Beutegreifer erbeuten bevorzugt alte, kranke und schwache Tiere bzw. fressen Aas und tragen so zu einem gesunden Wildbestand bei. Ein Jäger, der auf große Distanz schießt, kann nur in den seltensten Fällen beurteilen, ob ein Tier krank oder alt ist. Da Jäger aber vor allem auf prächtige Tiere, nämlich Trophäenträger, aus sind, führt die von Menschen praktizierte Jagd dagegen in aller Regel zu einer naturwidrigen Fehlauslese. Stimme eines Jägers: »Jagd bedeutet auch, nicht nur Schwaches und Krankes zu erlegen, sondern »überzählige« kerngesunde Tiere (wer will schon Krüppel und Kranke essen?).« (WILD UND HUND 13/2001)

Wolf, Luchs und Braunbär wurden in Europa durch die Jagd praktisch ausgerottet, der Adler ist stark dezimiert - und die Rückkehr dieser Arten wird, wie das Beispiel des erschossenen Bären Bruno zeigt, aktiv verhindert. Mit dem Abschuss von bundesweit jährlich rund 700.000 Mardern, Füchsen und Wieseln dezimieren Jäger zudem die noch vorhandenen Beutegreifer - mit der schizophrenen Behauptung: »Fleischfresser nehmen dem Jäger die Beute weg.« Damit die Jäger genug zu schießen haben, werden Rehe, Hirsche und Wildschweine massiv gefüttert (oft illegal oder halblegal an so genannten »Kirrungen«). Auf ein erschossenes Wildschwein kommen nach Untersuchungen der Wildforschungsstelle Aulendorf (Baden-Württemberg) 250-300kg von Jägern ausgebrachtem Mais.


----------



## payne (8. Dezember 2015)

*Jägerlüge Nr. 3:
Jagd ist angewandter Naturschutz

FALSCH!
*
Jagd bedeutet eine Störung des natürlichen Gleichgewichts der Öko-Systeme. Sie kann zur Ausdünnung oder Ausrottung von Tierarten führen. Jäger sind Naturnutzer, aber keine Naturschützer. Sie hegen allenfalls die Tierarten, die für sie als Beute von Interesse sind. Im Übrigen widerlegen Jäger inzwischen diese Behauptung selbst: „Jagd als angewandter Naturschutz“ oder „Jäger als die wahren Naturschützer“ und so weiter - alles schön und gut. Akzeptiert werden wir von den Funktionären der Naturschutzverbände aber trotz allem nicht. Warum stehen wir nicht endlich mehr zu Sinn und Zweck unserer Jagdausübung? (...) Jagd ist eben nicht in erster Linie Hegen, sondern im ganz ursprünglichen Sinn Beutemachen, und Beute wollen wir doch machen. Es ist nicht verwerflich, Freude zu empfinden, wenn es gelungen ist, ein Stück Wild zu erlegen. Nein, es darf durchaus Freude bereiten, wenn ein Stück Wild durch einen sauberen Schuss schmerzlos verendet...« (WILD UND HUND 13/2001)

Im Schweizer Kanton Genf entschied die Bevölkerung 1975 durch ein Referendum für ein allgemeines Jagdverbot auf Säugetiere und Vögel. In den nachfolgenden Jahren erhöhte sich die Zahl der an den Ufern des Genfer Sees und der Rhone überwinternden Wasservögel auf spektakuläre Weise - ohne Zweifel eine Folge der ausbleibenden Störungen durch die Jagd. Vor dem Referendum hatten Jagd-Vertreter behauptet, der Feldhase wäre im Kanton Genf ohne die Jagd von der Ausrottung durch Beutegreifer bedroht. Das Gegenteil war der Fall: Inzwischen erfreut sich der Kanton Genf einer gesunden, vermehrungsfähigen Feldhasenpopulation, der größten Populationsdichte von Feldhasen in der Schweiz. Die Befürchtung der Landwirte, dass das Jagdverbot mehr Schäden an Kulturen bringen werde, hat sich nicht bewahrheitet: Die Schadenszahlen im Kanton Genf sind vergleichbar mit denen von Schaffhausen - obwohl in Schaffhausen die Jagd erlaubt ist.

Zahlreiche in Deutschland immer noch jagdbare Arten (Feldhase, Baummarder, Waldschnepfe, Rebhuhn) stehen auf der Roten Liste der gefährdeten Arten. Die Jagd ist nicht immer der einzige Gefährdungsgrund, allerdings trägt der Abschuss bedrohter Arten bestimmt nicht zu deren Erhalt bei. Seit dem 17. Jahrhundert sind die Jagd und die Zerstörung der natürlichen Lebensräume durch den Menschen für 57% der ausgerotteten Vogel- und für 62% der ausgerotteten Säugetierarten verantwortlich.
Jäger ballern zudem jährlich 1.500 Tonnen hochgiftiges Blei in unsere Natur. Dies führt zu einer Anreicherung von toxischen Schwermetall in den Nahrungsketten. Dies ist kein angewandter Naturschutz, sondern angewandte Naturvergiftung!



*Jägerlüge Nr. 4:
Ohne die Jagd nehmen die Wildtiere überhand

FALSCH!
*
Feldstudien von Ökologen ergaben, dass die Tiere über einen inneren Mechanismus zur Regulierung des Populationswachstums verfügen: Die Regulation der Wildtierbestände erfolgt nicht durch die Jagd. Droht Überbevölkerung, wird die Geburtenrate gesenkt. Auch dort, wo in Europa die Jagd verboten wurde, wie z.B. in den ausgedehnten italienischen Nationalparks, im Schweizer Nationalpark oder im Schweizer Kanton Genf, konnten bislang keine übermäßigen Wildtierbestände festgestellt werden. In fast allen anderen Ländern der Welt ist die Jagd in Naturschutzgebieten verboten, ohne dass dort bislang das natürliche Gleichgewicht aus den Fugen geraten wäre.



*Jägerlüge Nr. 5:
Jäger töten schmerzlos

FALSCH!
*
Oft werden die Tiere nur angeschossen. Die Nachsuche dauert, sofern sie überhaupt erfolgt, Stunden und Tage. Bis zum tödlichen Schuss schleppen sich die angeschossenen Tiere stunden- oder tagelang mit zerfetztem Körper, heraushängenden Eingeweiden, gebrochenen Knochen auf der Flucht vor den Jägern durch den Wald. Auch vom Schrot der Jäger werden unzählige Tiere, besonders Wildvögel, zwar getroffen, sterben aber nicht gleich, weil keine lebenswichtigen Organe getroffen wurden. Oftmals verenden sie erst Stunden oder Tage später an ihren Verletzungen. Jede vierte Ente lebt mit einer Schussverletzung.
Besonders grausam ist die Fallenjagd: Noch immer sind Totschlagfallen erlaubt - selten ist das Tier sofort tot. Bei angeblich »unversehrt fangenden« Kastenfallen gerät das gefangene Tier in jenem Moment, in dem der Kasten mit lautem Krach schließt, meist in Panik, bewegt sich heftig und verletzt sich oft schwer. So liegt das »Stück« (Jägersprache) blutig, von grausamen Schmerzen gepeinigt, nicht selten hungernd oder durstend Stunden, oft Tage in einer engen Kiste und wartet auf einen grausamen Tod.



*Jägerlüge Nr. 6:
Die Jäger schützen die Bevölkerung vor der Tollwut

FALSCH!
*
In Europa wird ein regelrechter Vernichtungsfeldzug gegen den Fuchs geführt: mit Schrot, Fangeisen, Fallen, Vergasung im Bau und vergifteten Ködern - und zwar das ganze Jahr. Doch die Ausbreitung der Tollwut wurde durch keine dieser Maßnahmen gestoppt. Die Jagd auf Füchse führt durch den beschleunigten Ortswechsel der überlebenden Tiere sogar zur Ausbreitung der Tollwut. Der Schweizer Kanton Wallis ist durch Impfaktionen seit 1981 tollwutfrei. Diese Aktion kostete das Wallis 106.800 Franken im Jahr, während der angrenzende Kanton Bern - flächenmäßig nur wenig größer - 818.148 Franken für die Tötung einer großen Zahl von Füchsen und für die Impfung des Viehs ausgab, ohne die Tollwut einzudämmen.
Im Übrigen ist für Menschen die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in Deutschland an Tollwut zu erkranken, mit 1:171.875.000 zu beziffern (Horst Hagen, 1984).



*Jägerlüge Nr. 7:
Jagd ist ein Kulturgut

FALSCH!
*
Unter Kultur versteht man »die Gesamtheit der geistigen und künstlerischen Lebensäußerungen ... eines Volkes« sowie »feine Lebensart, Erziehung und Bildung« (vgl. Duden, Band 5, 1982). Ob das Töten von Wildtieren dazu gehört? - Bestimmt nicht!
Dass Menschen sich das Recht anmaßen, Lebewesen, die genauso wie sie fühlen und Schmerz empfinden, um des Vergnügens willen zu töten, ist vom moralischen Standpunkt her absolut inakzeptabel.



*Jägerlüge Nr. 8:
Der Mensch hat schon immer gejagt

FALSCH!
*
In der Frühzeit war der Mensch zunächst Sammler. Erst später wurde er zum Jäger. Die Abnutzungsmuster auf der Zahnoberfläche der Backenzähne von vielen Hominiden und Hominoiden zeigen eindeutig, dass diese Vorläufer des Menschen Pflanzenkost (Pflanzenfasern, hartschalige Früchte, Nüsse etc.) gegessen haben. Typische Raubtiere (z.B. Wolf, Löwe) und Allesfresser (z.B. Spitzmaus, Igel) haben andere Zahn- und Zahnschmelzstrukturen auf Backen- und Mahlzähnen als der heutige Mensch.

In der Schöpfungsgeschichte spiegelt sich noch die vegetarische Frühphase der Menschheit wieder, wenn in Genesis 1.29 Gott spricht: »Sehet da, ich habe euch gegeben alle Pflanzen, die Samen bringen, auf der ganzen Erde, und alle Bäume mit Früchten, die Samen bringen, zu eurer Speise.« Doch in dem Maß, in dem der Mensch begann, Krieg gegen seinen Bruder zu führen, begann er auch die Tiere zu schlachten. Bei »primitiven« Völkern dient die Jagd der Nahrungsbeschaffung. In Europa jagt der Mensch nicht mehr um seine Ernährung sicherzustellen. Es geht einzig und allein um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, ums Vergnügen - die Lust am Töten. Die Jagd ist heute das blutige Hobby einer kleiner Minderheit: Nur 0,3 Prozent der Bevölkerung sind Jäger - die allermeisten davon sind Hobbyjäger.

80% der Deutschen sind gegen die Hobby-Jäger! Immer mehr Menschen erkennen: Auch Tiere haben ein Recht auf Leben! Tiere fühlen ähnlich wie wir - Freude, aber auch Leid. Tiere lieben das Leben genauso wie wir. Es ist verwerflich, Tiere aus niederen Beweggründen zu töten!

Wissenschaftliche Studien zeigen: Jagd schadet unserer Natur und schädigt das ökologische Gleichgewicht in unseren Wäldern. Es wird höchste Zeit, dass die Gesetzgebung in Deutschland endlich dem aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkennnisstand und dem Willen der Bevölkerungsmehrheit angepasst wird.

Seit 2002 steht der Tierschutz im Grundgesetz und wurde zum Staatsziel erhoben. Die Jagd ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß!



Die »Jagdleidenschaft«, auf die die Jäger auch noch so stolz sind, ist eine gefährliche Perversion! Leo Tolstoi sagte: »Vom Tiermord zum Menschenmord ist nur ein Schritt!«


----------



## lulu1818 (8. Dezember 2015)

Für für die meisten Jäger die eine Pacht haben ist das ganze einfach ein ziemlich teures und zeitaufwändiges Hobby damit man aus dem Haus kommt und sich Spielzeug ohne Ende kaufen kann. Klingt bekannt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (8. Dezember 2015)

...und wenn man dann noch davon ausgehen darf, dass Wildtiere sehr viel weniger schreckhaft wären, wenn sie nicht mehr bejagt würden, fragt man sich um so mehr, mit welcher Rechtfertigung gerade die Jäger Mountainbiker vom Wald fernhalten wollen.
Warum sitzen Raubvögel in aller Ruhe neben der Strasse?
Weil sie genau wissen, dass ihnen von den Autos keine Gefahr droht!
Genau das gleiche gilt für alle anderen Wildtiere.
Das hat mir übrigens auch der Bruder von meinem  Schwager bestätigt. Der ist Jäger!


----------



## freigeist (8. Dezember 2015)

Ihr immer mit solch logischen Fakten..  
.
.
Das wisst ihr, das wissen wir und andere, *mitdenkende*, *mitfühlende* und *aufgeschlossende* menschen.

Beim den Adeligen- und normalen Grünröcken machts da eher "blub" im Kopf..  
kommt da also nicht mit logischen Fakten.

..Das ist ja eh alles gelogen und von der Materie können wir eh keine Ahnung haben, da wir unterpriveligierte, Kriminelle sind..


----------



## grdi (8. Dezember 2015)

Darum, da zweiheimischer hat es erkannt. Da sch.... wir drauf. Herzlich Willkommen steht auf der Tafel. 
*


 *


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2015)

ich versteh ja eure Aktion, aber um im Jagdjargon zu bleiben: Einen schönen Bock gibt es nicht, wenn dann einen guten. 
Schön ist nur ein Weiberars..


----------



## Werratte (9. Dezember 2015)

franzam schrieb:


> ich versteh ja eure Aktion, aber um im Jagdjargon zu bleiben: Einen schönen Bock gibt es nicht, wenn dann einen guten.
> Schön ist nur ein Weiberars..


...hast ja recht. 
Aber um schön geht's ja gar nicht. Es geht um ein konkretes LMAA


----------



## steiggeist (10. Dezember 2015)

Der Chef der Salzburger Bergrettung, Estolf Müller, zum Schitourengehen auf Pisten:



> „Schon aus Wettbewerbsgründen sollten in Österreich nicht die gleichen Fehler wie beim beginnenden Mountainbike Sport mit rigorosen Verboten gemacht werden.“



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser natürlich, dass das Mountainbike-Verbot in Österreich endlich abgeschafft werden muss!
zur Pressemitteilung der Salzburger Bergrettung


----------



## steiggeist (10. Dezember 2015)

Zwei interessante Links zu Jagd:
EINE FACHTAGUNG DES GRÜNEN KREUZES ÜBER JAGDETHIK: STAINZ AM 12. 11. 2015 http://www.martinballuch.com/eine-f...kreuzes-ueber-jagdethik-stainz-am-12-11-2015/
40 JAHRE JAGDVERBOT IM KANTON GENF – EINE BESTANDSAUFNAHME http://www.martinballuch.com/40-jahre-jagdverbot-im-kanton-genf-eine-bestandsaufnahme/


----------



## lulu1818 (10. Dezember 2015)

Interessant vom zweiten Link:

"Diese (Hirsche) wandern mehr als 10 km vom Ausland in den Kanton hinein. Interessant sei dabei, so Dandliker, dass die Hirsche vor der Jagd in Frankreich flüchten, obwohl die Störung durch FreizeitsportlerInnen in Genf wesentlich höher ist. Die Jagd wird für die Tiere also viel stärker als Stress empfunden."


----------



## payne (11. Dezember 2015)

Ja aber das wollen die Jäger nicht begreifen besser gesagt sie begreifen es aber wollen es nicht wahr haben der einzig richtige Störfaktor ist der Jäger im Wald.


----------



## payne (11. Dezember 2015)

+ 
„Die Berge gehören uns allen“, sagt Robert Werner – hier mit dem Mountainbike auf Gipfeltour.
© Foto: Andrea Kohlndorfer

Mountainbike-Debatte

*„Schuld sind immer nur die Radler“*
Lenggries/Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen – Robert Werner ärgert sich: Die Gründe für seinen Ärger sind die Diskussion im Kreis-Umweltausschuss über das Thema Mountainbiken (wir berichteten) und die pauschale Kritik an den Sportlern.

Mit Freunden zusammen hat der Lenggrieser die ambitionierte Gemeinschaft „Flow Valley“ ins Leben gerufen. Radbergsteigen heißt Werners Leidenschaft. Das heißt: Der 42-Jährige trägt sein Mountainbike schon mal 1500 Höhenmeter bis zum Gipfel, um dann die Abfahrt auf schmalen Steigen und Wegen durch das „Flow Valley“ zu genießen – und zwar ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen, betont der Chef des Lenggrieser „Altwirts“. Das Argument der Naturschützer, dieRadler dringen hier in äußerst sensiblen Lebensraum vor und stören beispielsweise Bruthabitate der Raufußhühner, will Werner so auch nicht gelten lassen. „Wieso sind es eigentlich immer nur wir Radler, die Gämsen und Hühner stören und nie die Wanderer?“ Dabei seien wesentlich mehr Leute zu Fuß als mit dem Rad in den Bergen unterwegs. „Aber schuld sind immer nur die Radler.“

Was den 42-Jährigen aber am meisten ärgert, ist, dass wieder einmal über die Köpfe der Betroffenen hinweg diskutiert wurde. „In der Ausschusssitzung sind wieder dieselben alten Vorurteile aufgewärmt worden. Man hätte ja auch einmal jemand von uns einladen können“, sagt der Lenggrieser. Der Sitzungstermin am Montag hätte sogar gut gepasst. Die IG Bayerische Voralpen in der Deutschen Mountainbike-Initiative, der Werner ebenfalls angehört, traf sich genau an diesem Tag in Lenggries zum regelmäßigen Stammtisch.

Generell findet es der 42-Jährige gar nicht schlecht, dass sich der Landkreis mit den Mountainbikern befasst. „Ich bin ja froh, dass sich mal jemand des Themas annimmt.“ Und natürlich wäre man auch bereit, an einem Konzept mitzuwirken – an einem sinnvollen, versteht sich. „Denn Verbote bringen einfach gar nichts. Die Region kann sich auch nicht entscheiden, ob sie Mountainbiker möchte oder nicht: Die Sportler sind ja schon da.“

Und dass man die gerade als Tourismusregion so negativ sieht, kann der Hotelier nicht nachvollziehen. „Mountainbiker sind eine attraktive Zielgruppe – fast vergleichbar mit Golfspielern. Die lassen viel Geld in der Region“, sagt der Lenggrieser. Südtirol habe das schon erkannt – und auch im Tegernseer Tal sei man weiter als im Isarwinkel. „Dort gibt es jetzt einen Mountainbike-Beauftragten und den Plan, offizielle Trails auszuweisen“, sagt Werner. Generell könnte das „eine Riesenschance“ für den Tourismus sein.

Werner würde sich insgesamt ein wenig mehr Verständnis für seine Sportart wünschen. „Klar gibt es wie überall ein paar schwarze Schafe.“ Aber von wenigen könne man einfach nicht pauschal auf alle schließen. Dass die Fronten allerdings verhärtet sind, weiß er aus eigener Erfahrung. Was beim Zusammentreffen mit Jägern oder Almbauern „für Aggressionen rauskommen“, sei erstaunlich. „Eigentlich ist man als Radler nur noch mit schlechtem Gewissen unterwegs.“

Dabei schreibe sogar die bayerische Verfassung das freie Betretungs- und (Befahrungs-) Recht der Natur fest. „Das ist nicht einmal eine Grauzone. Wir sind berechtigt, uns dort aufzuhalten.“ Dennoch habe er einige Touren bewusst erst nach dem Ende der Hüttensaison unternommen, um sicherzugehen, „von keinem beschimpft, angezeigt oder fotografiert“ zu werden.

http://www.merkur.de/lokales/bad-to...er-land-schuld-sind-immer-radler-5919883.html


In Bayern das selbe wie bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (11. Dezember 2015)

*„Ich bin enttäuscht“: Bauausschuss bekräftigt Mountainbike-Verbot in Saußbachklamm*

veröffentlicht von Helmut Weigerstorfer | 12.11.2015 | kein Kommentar
*Waldkirchen.* Gerade mal einen Tag nachdem Michael Stieglbauer (_„Stieglbauer Racingteam“_) im Hog’n-Interview bekräftigte, „dass wir trotz der Verbotsschilder in der Saußbachklamm fahren werden“, hat der Bauausschuss der Stadt Waldkirchen entschieden, das Verbot beizubehalten. Zudem hat das Gremium am Mittwochabend beschlossen, dass Aufrufe zur Missachtung der Regelung, so wie dies Stieglbauer im Gespräch mit dem Hog’n aus Sicht der Gremiumsmitglieder offenbar getan hatte, zur Anzeige gebracht werden. „Ich bin persönlich darüber enttäuscht, dass der Ausschuss zu keinem Kompromiss bereit waren“, teilt Michael Stieglbauer gegenüber dem Onlinemagazin „da Hog’n“ nun mit.




Daumen runter! Michael Stieglbauer und dessen Stieftochter Leni vor dem Schild, das Bikern verbietet, künftig die Strecke in der Saußbachklamm zu benutzen. Fotos: Michael Stieglbauer
Rückblick: Zu teils hitzige Diskussionen (unter anderem bei Facebook) kam es Mitte August, nachdem die Stadt Waldkirchen bekannt gegeben hatte, dass Mountainbiker künftig nicht mehr in der Saußbachklamm ihrem Hobby nachgehen dürften. „Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen. Überall sind Fahrräder auf Wanderwegen erlaubt, sogar am Arber – nur in Waldkirchen nicht. Das ist traurig“, zeigte sich Stieglbauer damals wenig erfreut. Christian Petzi vom Stadtbauamt Waldkirchen hielt dem entgegen: „Der Wanderpfad weist teilweise nur eine Breite von 50 Zentimetern oder weniger auf – auch befinden sich in diesem Bereich immer wieder große Felsen oder Bäume direkt neben dem Weg. Aufgrund der doch großen Frequenz von Wanderern in diesem Bereich, dem felsigen und steilem Gelände und vermehrten Meldungen von Fastkollisionen, haben wir uns entschlossen, diesen kurzen Bereich für Mountainbiker zu sperren, um größere Unfälle zu vermeiden.“
*Heinz Pollak: „Das Verbot ist richtig und wird beibehalten“*





Eine teils heftige und insbesondere in den sozialen Medien immer noch andauernde Kontroverse herrscht wegen des im August eingeführten Verbots für Mountainbiker, in die Saußbachklamm zu fahren.
Und nun also die neuerliche Bekräftigung des Verbots durch den Bauausschuss. „Auf Antrag eines Stadtrats wurde das Thema nochmals diskutiert und dann abgestimmt“, erklärt Bürgermeister Heinz Pollak auf Hog’n-Nachfrage. „Das Verbot ist richtig und wird beibehalten.“ Wie Pollak via Facebook weiter informiert, sei ebenfalls beschlossen worden, dass künftig Aufrufe zur Missachtung der Regelung zur Anzeige gebracht werden. „Dass immer wieder Aufforderungen zur Missachtung in der Öffentlichkeit veröffentlicht werden, kann und werden wir nicht akzeptieren. Sollte jemand der Meinung sein, dass dies nicht in Ordnung ist, so steht jedem der Weg über Gerichte frei. Für mich ist die Angelegenheit erledigt. Es gibt eine Entscheidung und einen Beschluss, an die ich mich halte“, zeigt sich das Waldkirchener Stadtoberhaupt offensichtlich genervt von den immer wiederkehrenden Diskussionen.
Welches Strafmaß bei einem Aufruf zur Missachtung des Verbots bzw. einer darauf folgenden Anzeige geltend gemacht werde, wisse Pollak nicht. Ein Gespräch mit Michael Stieglbauer könne er sich durchaus vorstellen, „aber nicht mehr zu diesem Thema“, wie Pollak gegenüber dem Hog’n kurz angebunden mitteilt.
*Michael Stieglbauer: „Werde nicht mehr runterfahren“*

Der 33-jährige Radsportler indes macht deutlich, dass sein Angebot, eine zeitliche Begrenzung einzuführen, die festlegen soll, wann Mountainbiker nicht in die Saußbachklamm fahren dürfen, anscheinend wenig Anklang gefunden habe. Ebenso stellt er klar, dass er zu keiner Missachtung der Schilder aufgerufen hat. Für ihn steht fest: „Ich werde nicht mehr runterfahren, damit sich alle wieder beruhigen.“

http://www.hogn.de/2015/11/12/1-da-...-verbot-waldkirchen-pollak-bauausschuss/75408


----------



## franzam (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn der Weg in Bayern ist, kann ihn der Gemeinderat eh nicht sperren. Sie haben schlichtweg keine Befugnis dazu 
Dem steht schon die Bayerische Verfassung entgegen.

*Art. 26*
*Recht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung*

(Art. 26 Abs. 1 Satz 2 abweichend von § 59 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BNatSchG)

(1) 1 Jedermann hat das Recht auf den Genuss der Naturschönheiten und auf die Erholung in der freien Natur.2 Dieses Recht wird nach Maßgabe des Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Verfassung und der folgenden Bestimmungen dieses Teils gewährleistet; weitergehende Rechte auf Grund anderer Vorschriften bleiben unberührt.

(2) 1 Bei der Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. 2 Dabei ist auf die Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten Rücksicht zu nehmen. 3 Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit).


----------



## steiggeist (11. Dezember 2015)

@pane danke, interessante Berichte.
Bitte aber hier auf den Österreichbezug nicht vergessen ;-) danke!


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> In Bayern das selbe wie bei uns


Das kann Euch Österreichern doch kein Trost sein, wenn vereinzelt in Bayern rechtswidrig Radfahrverbotsschilder aufgestellt werden.

Es gibt hier auch Landratsämter und Gemeinden, die beteuern vor Gericht keine Verbotsschilder in einem Naturpark aufgestellt zu haben:
Für die Behörde und die Gemeinde Blaichach *ist das Schild keineswegs eine Sperre*, sondern vielmehr ein Gebotsschild.
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/lo...anderweg-Schild-in-Blaichach;art26090,2120554

Man beachte, dass die Feststellung "Weg zum Radfahren nicht geeignet!" kein Verbot darstellt.


----------



## payne (11. Dezember 2015)

Trost ist es keiner es zeigt nur die versuchen alles um MTB Fahrer los zu werden wird ihnen aber nicht gelingen


----------



## steiggeist (14. Dezember 2015)

Jagd auf Mountainbiker?
Auch Im Mühlviertel/OÖ werden werden Radfahrer von Jägern und Grundstücksbesitzern geplagt.



"Willi, i hab eam!" soll der Jäger ins Telefon gerufen haben, nachdem er angeblich den Radfahrer zu Sturz gebracht hat.
Zum Artikel im upmove-Magazin


----------



## payne (14. Dezember 2015)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Jagd auf Mountainbiker?
> Auch Im Mühlviertel/OÖ werden werden Radfahrer von Jägern und Grundstücksbesitzern geplagt.
> 
> 
> ...


Den Fall habe ich schon mal gepostet ist schon länger her diese Fall zeigt was für kranke Jäger auf die Tiere losgelassen werden eine Schande.


----------



## Werratte (14. Dezember 2015)

Damit ist es bis auf weiteres fix: Österreich ist gestrichen!
Kein Hacklberg-Trail, keine Teäre Line, noch sonst irgendwas.
Österreich ist nur noch ein Hindernis auf dem Weg nach Südtirol.
Hosd mi, Willi?


----------



## payne (14. Dezember 2015)

Für mich als Österreicher schon lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (14. Dezember 2015)

... Man kann nur hoffen, das sich solch geistige Tiefflieger nicht scharenweise vermehren (vermehrten) und derer Population langsam am aussterben ist ... (Weltweit)


----------



## lulu1818 (15. Dezember 2015)

Werratte schrieb:


> Kein Hacklberg-Trail, keine Teäre Line, noch sonst irgendwas.



Was können die Anbieter von legalen Trails und Bikeparks dafür? Angenommen man boykottiert alle österreichischen Bikeparks erfolgreich, was wird passieren? Man liefert den Gegnern den Beweis dass mit Mountainbikern trotz attraktivem Angebot kein Geld zu verdienen ist. Strategisch fragwürdig.


----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2015)

Finde ich nicht so sehen sie was für ein Wirtschaftlicher Verlust es ist gegen MTB Fahrer zu sein.


----------



## mfux (15. Dezember 2015)

Wenn dann aber mit Infobrief an die zuständigen Stellen. Hab beim G7-Gipfel der Gemeinde Ellmau geschrieben, das ich in Zukunft einen grossen Bogen um die Gegend machrn werde...


----------



## Werratte (15. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht so sehen sie was für ein Wirtschaftlicher Verlust es ist gegen MTB Fahrer zu sein.


 Genau um das geht es. Wenn die Gesetzgebung so grundsätzlich gegen diesen Sport ist und sogar der Einsatz von körperlicher Gewalt von irgendwelchen gehirnamputierten Pseudo-Verantwortlichen von Gerichten toleriert wird, dann braucht auch niemand Geld mit diesem Sport verdienen.


----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Was können die Anbieter von legalen Trails und Bikeparks dafür? Angenommen man boykottiert alle österreichischen Bikeparks erfolgreich, was wird passieren? Man liefert den Gegnern den Beweis dass mit Mountainbikern trotz attraktivem Angebot kein Geld zu verdienen ist. Strategisch fragwürdig.


In Saalbach positioniert sich der Tourismus sogar für den Erhalt des Forstwegeverbotes! Vermutlich, um ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal zu erhalten. Das kann man doch nicht auch noch von Erfolg sein lassen!
Der selbe Mist in Baden-Württemberg mit der 2m-Regel. Erst seit das Image leidet und z.B. der Nachbar in der Pfalz den Umsatz macht, versucht man (zumind. hinter den Kulissen) gegen zu steuern.
Mich sieht man in Österreich ganzjährig nur noch auf der Durchreise, auch wenn das meine Langlaufsaison merklich verkürzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu1818 (15. Dezember 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Der selbe Mist in Baden-Württemberg mit der 2m-Regel



In  Österreich kämpft man ja jetzt einmal um eine quasi 2 meter Regel einzuführen. Weil es geht ja nur um eine Erlaubnis auf Forststraßen zu fahren, und die sind nicht schmäler als 2 meter.

Jeder der boykottiert hilf den Gegnern. Das ist so als würde man einen Betrieb bestreiken der von der Schließung bedroht ist, da muss ich auch jedes mal lachen. Was die wollen mich hier nicht haben? Ich bleib weg, jetzt hab ich es ihnen aber gegeben!


----------



## steiggeist (15. Dezember 2015)

Leitartikel im SPORT INSIDER zum Thema "legal biken






Der SPORT INSIDER ist ein "business to business" Magazin für die verschiedenen Wirtschaftsbereiche des Sportfachhandels. Der in der Aktuellen Ausgabe erschienene Leitartikel ist das bisher kräftigste Signal aus dieser Richtung zu unserem Thema!

Artikel im www.legalbiken.at Magazin


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> In  Österreich kämpft man ja jetzt einmal um eine quasi 2 meter Regel einzuführen. Weil es geht ja nur um eine Erlaubnis auf Forststraßen zu fahren, und die sind nicht schmäler als 2 meter.
> 
> Jeder der boykottiert hilf den Gegnern. Das ist so als würde man einen Betrieb bestreiken der von der Schließung bedroht ist, da muss ich auch jedes mal lachen. Was die wollen mich hier nicht haben? Ich bleib weg, jetzt hab ich es ihnen aber gegeben!



Wenn es ein richtiger, flächendeckender Boykott wär, würde das schon was bringen. 
Stellt euch mal vor, sämtliche radfahrenden Wintersportler würden ausbleiben und dann im Sommer auch keine Radfahrer. 
Ich glaube nicht, das sich das die Touristenbranche lange mit anschaut ohne was zu unternehmen. 
Leider ist es aber noch kein spürbarer Boykott.... 

Die Dummen sind die eh schon geknechteten kleinen Betriebe und Leute in Österreich... um die tut es mir Leid.


----------



## steiggeist (15. Dezember 2015)

Zum Thema "Boykott":
Mein Vorschlag: email an Tourismusverbände mit Aufforderung, für die Legalisierung des Bikens einzutreten, da dies eine unabdingbare Voraussetzung für einen Mountainbikeurlaub ist.


----------



## lulu1818 (15. Dezember 2015)

Das mit den 150.000 verkauften MTBs ist so eine Sache. Fast jeder 12 jährige bekommt ein Hardtail um 799 - 999 Euro, kaum einer benutzt es auch als MTB. Die verstauben sehr bald irgendwo. Mountainbikes sind die Brotbackautomaten unter den Fortbewegungsmitteln.


----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2015)

*Eine 2014 veröffentlichte Studie des Lebensministeriums zeigt:*
*Der Radverkehr erwirtschaftet in Österreich direkte und indirekte Wertschöpfungseffekte von fast 900 Mio Euro. Das entspricht in Arbeitsplatzeffekten etwa 18.300 Vollzeit-Äquivalenzen!*

Die Kurzstudie zu den volkswirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen des Radverkehrs in Österreich wurde 2009 von der Technischen Universität Wien im Auftrag des Bundesministerium für Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Umwelt und Wasserwirtschaft (BMLFUW) mit Unterstützung der Wirtschaftskammer durchgeführt.

Das Fahrrad erlangt immer mehr Bedeutung, vor allem für die Alltagsmobilität im Nahbereich, denn das Fahrrad ist das umweltfreundliche, gesunde, kostengünstige und schnelle Nahverkehrsmittel. Aber auch im Bereich Freizeit und Tourismus steigt die Nutzung. Radurlaube und Radausflüge liegen im Trend und sind seit vielen Jahren stark nachgefragt.

Um die Bedeutung des Radfahrens für Wertschöpfung und Beschäftigung aufzuzeigen, wurden im Rahmen einer Kurzstudie die volkswirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen des Fahrrades und des Radfahrens in Österreich ermittelt. Wichtig ist hierbei: in den in der Studie beachteten volkswirtschaftlichen Effekten sind die Umwelt- und Gesundheitseffekte nicht bewertet worden. Die Einbeziehung der positiven Auswirkungen des Radfahrens in diesen Bereichen würden die volkswirtschaftlichen Effekte noch deutlich verbessern.

Es wurden sechs Module für die Ermittlung der Wertschöpfungs- und Arbeitsplatzeffekte erfasst:


Fahrrad-Produktion: Fahrräder, Fahrradkomponenten und -zubehör
Fahrrad-Handel: Großhandel und Einzelhandel
Fahrrad-Service: Reparatur und Verleih (Gewerbe)
Radtourismus: Radurlaube und Rad-Tagesausflüge, inkl. Events, Transportservice, Karten und Magazine
Radsport: Touristische Radsportveranstaltungen und Radrennen
Rad-Infrastruktur: Radwegebau, inkl. Marketing und Promotion, Verleihsysteme und Servicestationen
Darüber hinaus erfolgte noch eine Querschnittsbetrachtung des Spezialsegments Elektro-Fahrräder (Produktion und Handel), um die Bedeutung dieses internationalen Trends für Österreich zu erfassen.

Die Kurzstudie als pdf findet sich hier(link is external).


----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Jeder der boykottiert hilf den Gegnern.


Und Jeder, der nicht boykottiert, schwächt das einzige Argument für eine Änderung, das zählt: Das Geld!


----------



## lulu1818 (15. Dezember 2015)

Link zum pdf geht bei mir nicht, aber dort ist es unter Downloads: https://www.bmlfuw.gv.at/umwelt/luf...ermschutz/radfahren/WirtschaftsfaktorRad.html

Die Studie wir schon stimmen. Räder und Zubehör werden genug verkauft und an den Fluss- und Seeradwegen ist im Sommer immer viel los. Passau - Wien allen macht laut Studie 12 % der Einnahmen aus.

Jetzt interessiert mich aber wie gross ist der Anteil von Mountainbikes an der Wertschöpfung? Wenigstens grösser als von der Strecke Passau - Wien?  

Das Wort Mountainbike kommt in der Kurzstudie ganze 3 mal in 16 Seiten vor. Kontext? (E-Bikes bekommen eine ganze Seite)
1. Grossevent DH Worldcup Schladming, 
2. Gruber Antrieb GmbH & Co KG (Wörgl, Innovation ultraleichter Hilfsantrieb für MountainBikes), 
3. Mini-Absatz in 2 Seiten Tourismus, aber positiv: Viele MountainBike-Anbieter haben sich erfolgreich etabliert: Bike-Trails wie die Alpentour, spezialisierte Angebotskooperationen wie die MTB-Hotels oder MTBParks wie jene am Semmering oder in Leogang (dort inzwischen unverzichtbare Stütze im Bergbahnen-Geschäft).

Dann wird noch die MTB Revue erwähnt, aber die bringt ja nicht mehr so viel Geld ein. Außerdem wird erwähnt dass es XC und Downhill Rennen gibt.

Fazit: Hmmm.


----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2015)

Punkt ist der Mountainbike Sport ist ein Unterschätzter Wirtschaftsfaktor die Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker ist nicht zu verstehen und an unIntelligenz nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## lulu1818 (15. Dezember 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Und Jeder, der nicht boykottiert, schwächt das einzige Argument für eine Änderung, das zählt: Das Geld!



Also, man boykottiert und Parks und Strecken sperren zu. Daraufhin rennt der Tourismusverband zum Gesetzgeber, Mountainbiken wird legalisiert und die Parks sperren sofort wieder auf weil man drauf vertraut dass die Leute sofort wieder kommen? 
Das ist Möglichkeit 1. 

Möglichkeit 2: Die Biker bleiben aus, der Tourismusverband denkt sich ok, wieder einmal ein Trend der vorbei ist, schauen wir uns nach etwas anderem um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu1818 (15. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Punkt ist der Mountainbike Sport ist ein Unterschätzter Wirtschaftsfaktor die Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker ist nicht zu verstehen und an unIntelligenz nicht zu überbieten.



Das muss man aber erst einmal beweisen bzw das Wort "unterschätzt" mit Zahlen untermauern.


----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2015)

@lulu1818 
Ich verstehe dein Argument aber ich teile es nicht. Und die Erfahrung in Baden-Württemberg bestärkt mich in meiner Ansicht!


----------



## lulu1818 (15. Dezember 2015)

Alles worauf ich hinaus wollte is dass Mountainbiker kein nennenswertes wirtschaftliches Druckmittel haben, bzw viel weniger als manche annehmen.


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Dezember 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Alles worauf ich hinaus wollte is dass Mountainbiker kein nennenswertes wirtschaftliches Druckmittel haben, bzw viel weniger als manche annehmen.


Google einfach mal: Wirtschaftsfaktor +Mountainbike (exakt so wie von mir geschrieben). Da findest Du Einiges.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Alles worauf ich hinaus wollte is dass Mountainbiker kein nennenswertes wirtschaftliches Druckmittel haben, bzw viel weniger als manche annehmen.


Vergiss aber nicht den Anhang. 
Meine Familie allein sind schon 4 Pers. zuzüglich 2x Anhang... also 6Personen die anderweitig unterkommen z.B. im Nachbarland und das zweimal im Jahr... denn im Winter bin ich auch nicht in Österreich am Start. 
Wenn die Verbände der Länder sich austauschen, werden sie feststellen in welche Richtung es geht. 
Es geht um Forstwege/straßen....


----------



## rpguagua (15. Dezember 2015)

Den Wirtschaftsfaktor MTB kann man in Schottland eindeutig nachweisen:

Ist zwar aus dem April 2009 aber zeigt den Wert des Mountainbikens für die Wirtschaft:
(Schottland wurde erst durch den schottischen Mountain Bike Act zu dem Bike Mekka das es heute ist, davor war Mountainbiken verboten)


Economic Value of Mountain Biking in Scotland

Direct Expenditure
2006 108k visitors 39 million Pound
2007 197k visitors 65 million Pound
Source: UK Tourism Survey 2006 & 2007, VisitScotland

Multipliers
In addition to the direct impact there will also be two types of wider impact on the economy:
− supplier effect: an increase in sales in a business will require it to purchase more supplies than it would have otherwise. A proportion of this ‘knock-on’ effect will benefit suppliers in the local and Scottish economies; and
− income effect: an increase in sales in a business will usually lead to either an increase in employment or an increase in incomes for those already employed. A proportion of these increased incomes will be re-spent in the local and Scottish economies.
The Scottish Tourism Mulitplier Study (STMS) provides standard supplier and income multipliers for the tourism sector. This estimates that the combined supplier and income mulitplier is 1.572.

Total Expenditure (Direct, Indirect and Induced)
Overnight £65m
Day Visitor £10.7m
Total Direct £75.7m
Multiplier 1.57
Total (direct, indirect and induced) £118.8m

Das könnte in Österreich nochmal exponentiell mehr sein, da wir schon die Liftanlagen aus dem Winter haben und zentraler liegen.


----------



## rpguagua (15. Dezember 2015)

So stell ich mir übrigens das österreichische Forstgesetz vor wie es aussehen sollte: Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003

hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung der radfahrenden Kollegen auf der Insel:  Scotland's Land Reform Act (2003) and Outdoor Access Code


----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2015)

*Wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor*
«Auslöser sind wohl die aussergewöhnlich beeindruckenden Erlebnisse», erklärt Uli Stanciu die Tatsache, dass sich Alpenüberquerungen mittlerweile zu einem Massenphänomen entwickelt haben. Das ist für Bikeguide Lukas Stöckli, der Alpenüberquerungen und Fahrtechniktrainings «als One-Man-Show» anbietet, ebenso zu einem wichtigen Wirtschaftsfaktor geworden wie für ganze Tourismusregionen. Graubünden investiert im Rahmen des Projekts «Graubünden Bike» 3,6 Millionen Franken in die Infrastruktur für Mountainbiker. Stark gefördert wird damit vor allem der Ausbau eines attraktiven Wegenetzes.

Christian Keller, Geschäftsführer und Besitzer von Mountainbikereisen.ch, dem ältesten Mountainbike-Reiseveranstalter der Schweiz, beobachtet, dass seit Jahren immer mehr Spezialveranstalter organisierte Alpenüberquerungen anbieten. «Da wird einem fast schwindlig.» Ein Konkurrenzproblem hat er dennoch nicht. «Unsere Reisen liegen eher im gehobenen Preissegment», gibt er zu. «Dafür bieten wir intensiven Rundum-Service mit Vollpension, komfortablen Hotels und Begleitfahrzeug.» Schliesslich sind zur Hauptsaison überfüllte Berghütten nicht jedermanns Sache.

Bikern sitzt der Geldbeutel offenbar ohnehin relativ locker. «Die haben noch Geld im Sack», sagt Andreas Pobitzer und reibt sich die Hände. Er ist Hüttenwirt in der von Alpenüberquerern stark frequentierten Sesvenna-Hütte am Übergang vom Engadin ins Vinschgau. «Die bringen einen guten Hunger und einen guten Durst mit.» 40 Prozent seiner Gäste machen die alpinen Velo-Fans während der Hauptsaison auf der Sesvenna-Hütte mittlerweile aus. «Ohne sie würde das Geschäft deutlich schlechter laufen.» Dafür revanchiert sich Pobitzer mit einem Werkzeugraum, und er hat neben gehaltvollen Pastagerichten sogar Ersatzteile wie Reifen oder Bremsbacken parat. Weiter östlich, auf der Zufahrt zur Faneshütte, werden im Juli und August an die 450 Biker pro Tag gezählt. Solche Zahlen freuen die Hüttenwirte entlang der Transalp-Routen. «Ohne Mountainbiker», geben mittlerweile einige zu, «könnten wir glatt zusperren.» Und auch die Fremdenverkehrsregionen im Tal profitieren. Ob Graubünden oder Wallis, die Nachfrage nach spezialisierten Bikehotels steigt.

Natürlich profitieren auch die Bikehersteller. Denn wer über die Alpen will, möchte nicht nur selbst konditionell durchhalten, sondern erwartet auch, dass sein Bike nicht schlappmacht. Solche Qualität kostet. Zwischen 2500 und 10 000 Franken blättern solvente Pedaleure dafür hin. Für Stefan Gruber, Kopf des Schweizer Bikeherstellers Transalpes, ist der Name Programm. Er konzentriert sich auf vielseitige Räder mit individuell auf den Fahrer und die bevorzugten Routen abgestimmter Ausstattung.

http://www.nzz.ch/lebensart/reise/alpines-abenteuer-und-kulturelle-zeitreise-1.18106681


----------



## mw.dd (15. Dezember 2015)

Persönlicher Eindruck, nicht statistisch untermauert:



rpguagua schrieb:


> (Schottland wurde erst durch den schottischen Mountain Bike Act zu dem Bike Mekka das es heute ist, davor war Mountainbiken verboten)



Viel spielt sich allerdings in den Trailcentern ab - Bikeparks ohne Lift. So etwas funktioniert auch bei restriktivem Betretungsrecht; manche meinen sogar besser.



rpguagua schrieb:


> da wir schon die Liftanlagen aus dem Winter haben und zentraler liegen.



Tourismus aus dem Ausland spielt für das Mountainbiken in Schottland maximal eine kleine Nebenrolle. Die meisten Gäste sind Tagesgäste aus der Umgebung...

Zum wirtschaftlichen Impact habe ich aus einem Vortrag über Kielder (den verantwortliche Manager der Forestry Commission auf dem IMBA Europe Summit dieses Jahr gehalten hat) folgendes behalten:
- Finanzielle Aufwendungen ca. 1,8 Millionen Pfund in 10 Jahren
- ca. 45.000 Besucher und ca. 80.000 Touren pro Jahr (die meisten kommen nur für einen Tag)
- "Daily Spent" pro Besucher zwischen 10-20 Pfund pro Besuchstag (da kann man gut hochrechnen, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt)

Kielder liegt in Nordostengland, recht nah an der schottischen Grenze. Die nächsten größeren Städte sind rund 1,5 Autostunden entfernt. Das allgemeine Betretungsrecht ist mit "kompliziert" recht gut umschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir ja auch schon so meine Gedanken zwecks Boykott usw. gemacht und habe stark überlegt, nicht mehr nach Saalbach zu fahren.
Aus verschiedenen Gründen haben wir uns dann doch dafür entschieden, noch ein 4. mal hin zu fahren.
Die ersten zwei Jahre waren wir quasi Anfänger, so dass wir uns größtenteils mit Forststraßen und leichten Trails wie Hacklberg zufrieden gaben. Beim dritten Urlaub dort merkten wir, dass wir uns langsam etwas mehr trauten. Nach einem Jahr Pause wollte ich dann wissen, wie weit unsere "Fahrtechnik" fortgeschritten ist und wollte dort mal alles abfahren, was so offiziell möglich ist.

Aber schon während des Urlaubs haben wir festgestellt, dass es wohl vorerst das letzte Mal war. 
Da fährt man z.B. den relativ schönen Hochalmtrail und endet noch ziemlich weit oben auf einer Forststraße. Nach einigen Metern würde ein markierter Wanderweg abzweigen. Nach langem überlegen sind wir die offizielle Strecke weiter gefahren, der Wanderweg war uns zu "heiß". Weiter unten an einer Kreuzung haben wir überlegt, die andere Forststraße weiter zu fahren. Aber auch diese war nicht in den offiziellen MTB-Karten markiert und mir somit das Risiko zu hoch, bestraft zu werden. 
Die ganzen Lines und die paar legalen Trails ist man bald abgefahren, danach wurde es für uns eher öde (wir fahren eher gerne Touren mit schönen Trails). Eine große Vielfalt an legalen natur(nahen) Trails gibt es dort allerdings nicht. Ich befürchte, dass es in anderen "Bike-Ghettos" ähnlich ist.

Gut möglich, dass wir auch auf den "illegalen" Trails in Saalbach keine Schwierigkeiten bekommen hätten und man in manchen Regionen schöne Trails ungestört fahren kann. Aber gerade im Urlaub habe ich wenig Lust drauf, ständig mit der Angst oder zumindest mit dem unguten Gefühl unterwegs zu sein. Ich fühle mich da einfach nicht willkommen und will deswegen vorerst solche Länder/Regionen meiden.

Nur mal so meine Sicht zu dem Ganzen...ganz unabhängig davon, ob man wem wie einen Gefallen macht oder Geld ausgibt....


----------



## Werratte (15. Dezember 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber gerade im Urlaub habe ich wenig Lust drauf, ständig mit der Angst oder zumindest mit dem unguten Gefühl unterwegs zu sein. Ich fühle mich da einfach nicht willkommen und will deswegen vorerst solche Länder/Regionen meiden.


Volltreffer! Ganz genau  so geht es mir auch.
UND:
Wie schaut's denn aus wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund die offizielle Tour abkürzen muss?
Dann bin ich ein Fall für den Knast, oder wie?


----------



## payne (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Gesetzeslage ist zum kotzen wenn ich zum Beispiel Morgen beim Supermarkt eine Flasche Vodka mitgehen lasse und ich werde ertappt muss ich 100 Euro Bezahlen Geschichte erledigt wenn's mich im Wald erwischen hast weitaus größere Probleme die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist einfach zum Kotzen


----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Die Gesetzeslage ist zum kotzen wenn ich zum Beispiel Morgen beim Supermarkt eine Flasche Vodka mitgehen lasse und ich werde ertappt muss ich 100 Euro Bezahlen Geschichte erledigt wenn's mich im Wald erwischen hast weitaus größere Probleme die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist einfach zum Kotzen


Du bist vielleicht ein Komiker! Willst du jetzt allen ernstes die Terroristen auf 2 Rädern, die Verursacher des Artensterbens, die Auslöser des Klimawandels und die Verursacher des Untergangs des Abendlandes mit einem einfachen Ladendieb gleichsetzen?


----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2015)

9.12.2015, 16:52 Uhr

* Leserbrief zum Thema: Mountainbike*



Ich bin total gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker! Wir wohnen in der Einöde, am Fuße des Anningers. Zwischen unseren Häusern fahren auf einer 2-3 Meter breiten Strasse bei schönem Wetter im Somme, am Wochenende ca. 70 - 80 Biker im Schuss, ohne auf uns oder unsere Tiere zu achten, vorbei. Unfreundlich, unbelehrbar, und auch oft aggresiv reagieren sie auf unsere Vorhaltungen, dass Radfahren im Wald verboten ist. Wenn jetzt auch noch der Wald gegen den Widerstand der Waldbesitzer für Radfahrer geöffnet wird, wird das Ganze noch ärger. Frau Scheele soll sich für den Naturschutz einsetzen und nicht für die Radfahrer. Besonders auch für die gefährdeten Wanderer, die Natur, und das Wild!

Friederike Schuster, Pfaffstätten

Auf diesen Artikel bezieht sich dieser Leserbrief
http://www.meinbezirk.at/baden/poli...-fuer-laeufer-und-mountainbiker-d1559834.html

*Kommentieren Sie hier an Ort und Stelle oder schreiben Sie uns an [email protected] oder Redaktion Bezirksblätter, 2500 Baden, Wienerstraße 89/Top 3*


----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2015)

8.10.2015, 19:34 Uhr
*Gaminger "Ortschefin" setzt sich für Mountainbiker ein*




*Renate Gruber* aus Gaming setzt sich für eine Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker ein. (Foto: SPÖ)​Die sozialdemokratische Toursimussprecherin Renate Gruber will die Forststraßen für Mounatinbiker öffnen.
GAMING/ST. PÖLTEN. Die Tourismussprecherin der Niederösterreichischen Sozialdemokraten, Landtagsabgeordnete und Gaminger Bürgermeisterin Renate Gruber weist auf die Notwendigkeit eines verbesserten Angebots für Rad- und Mountainbikefahrer hin. 
*Investition in den Tourismus*

"Investitionen in den Tourismus, die Wirtschaft, in umweltschützende Maßnahmen sowie in die Forschung garantieren eine positive Entwicklung in Niederösterreich und sichern dadurch Arbeitsplätze, Wertschöpfung und Kaufkraft. Die Nächtigungszahlen im Tourismus mit einem Zuwachs von 2,9 Prozent im Jahr 2014 bestätigen dies. Die Bevölkerung erwartet sich seitens der Politik auch Verbesserungen und Weiterentwicklungen. Dazu gehört es, Neuerungen zuzulassen. Eine konkrete Maßnahme, seitens der SPÖ und den NÖ Naturfreunden gefordert, ist die Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker. Biken ist eine, wenn nicht die größte Zukunftschance des Sommertourismus in Niederösterreich", so die sozialdemokratische Tourismussprecherin Renate Gruber aus Gaming.
*Es fehlt noch die Infrastruktur*

Oft fehle im Alpen- und Alpenvorraum noch die Infrastruktur, um auch den Bikern entsprechende Angebote bieten zu können. Biker sind naturgemäß sehr mobil und darum ist es äußert wichtig, dass sich die Regionen koordinieren und zusammenschließen.
*Arbeitsplätze werden geschaffen*

"Die Politik ist hier gefordert in enger Abstimmung und Zusammenarbeit mit dem Tourismus die notwendigen Rahmenbedingungen für die Biker zu schaffen.
Radfahren gehört mittlerweile zum Lifestyle, der für Individualismus, Nachhaltigkeit und Abenteuer steht. Biken ist eine naturnahe und naturschonende Sportart, die mittlerweile viele Millionen Menschen in Europa betreiben. Hier könnte Niederösterreich in Österreich die Vorreiterrolle übernehmen. Sehen wir die Öffnung von Forststraßen für den Radtourismus als eine zukunftsgerichtete Maßnahme, die nicht nur Wertschöpfung schafft, sondern auch hunderte neue Arbeitsplätze in Niederösterreich bringen wird", so Landtagsabgeordnete Renate Gruber abschließend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2015)

4.10.2015, 17:58 Uhr
*Forderung nach Öffnung aller Forststraßen für Mountainbiker*

Öffnung aller Forststraßen für Mountainbiker
Im Grunde geht es bei der Forderung um Öffnung aller Forststraßen für Mountainbiker um Nutzung fremden Eigentums und ist diese somit weder rechtens noch gerechtfertigt.
*
Waldbesitzer*

zu sein heißt Verantwortung zu tragen. Für die nächste und übernächste Generation, für den Forst und seine Bewirtschaftung mit der erforderlichen Aufschließung und für den Erhalt des Erholungsraumes Natur. Die nötigen Forststraßen kosten viel Geld und werden nur in kleinem Ausmaß (rd. 1/6 der Kosten) gefördert und auch jährlich versteuert. Diese Steuer zahlt der Waldbesitzer und damit hat er auch das Recht seine Straße jenen Fahrzeugen vorzubehalten, die dem Erwerb dienen. 
*Und letztlich bleibt es ja nicht nur bei den Forststraßen.*

Diese dienen ja nur dem Aufstieg der Radler denn downhill geht es meist quer waldein in einem Höllentempo auf Wanderwegen, Steigen und durchs Gelände. Und damit sind Mountainbiker eine Gefahr für jene Menschen, die den Wald als Naherholungsort nutzen und die Natur genießen wollen. Sie sind aber auch auf den Forststraßen gefährdet durch die Kraftfahrzeuge die zur Holzbringung verwendet werden sind doch diese Straßen kurvig, steil, uneinsichtig und schmal was ein Ausweichen unmöglich macht. 

Wenn sich Naturorganisationen (Naturfreunde und Alpenverein) so für diese Sportart engagieren wollen, dann müssen sie Kontakt mit Waldbesitzern aufnehmen die bereit sind, Strecken für Mountainbiker anzulegen und nur auf diesen sei es den Radlern gestattet ihren Adrenalinkick auszuleben ohne dabei Wanderwege zu nutzen oder sich und die erholungssuchenden Mitmenschen zu gefährden. 
Letztlich geht es den Mountainbikern nicht um den Zugang zur Natur sondern zu Abfahrten über Stock und Stein und diese finden sie im Wald und das gratis. Somit gleicht die Forderung der Naturfreunde einer Enteignung aber nicht im Sinnen ihres Namens sondern im Versuch persönliches Eigentum einer Randgruppe von Sportlern zur Verfügung zu stellen ohne dies mit den Besitzern geklärt zu haben oder deren Einverständnis. 
*Der Wald muss Naturgut für alle bleiben*

und in diesem Bewusstsein um die Verpflichtung jedes Waldbesitzers diesen zu hegen und zu pflegen kann und darf es keine generelle Nutzung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker aus oben genannten Gründen geben.

1 Kommentarausblenden 



142
Ulrike SAJKO aus Graz | 12.10.2015 | 08:47   Melden
Die Argumente seitens der Naturfreunde werden nicht realitätstreuer und richtiger durch ständiges Wiederholen.
Hier ein link 





und damit stelle ich die Frage in den Raum worin für diese Menschen der Erholungswert liegt, wo die Natur in ihrer Schönheit erhalten und genossen wird, wo die Wanderer sich hinducken sollen, wenn diese downhills nicht wie hier auf markierten Strecken erfolgen (wobei auch am Schöckl Wanderwege kreuzen und man wie im Großstadtverkehr mehrmals links und rechts schauen muss um gefahrlos überqueren zu können)
Und worin besteht eine grobe Fahrlässigkeit eines Waldbesitzers?
Wenn ein Unwetter Teile des Weges wegschwemmt und er diesen Schaden nicht behebt? Wenn ein umgestürzter Baum einen Radfahrer zu Sturz bringt? Wenn es einen Zusammenstoß mit einem Arbeitsgerät gibt? 
Ihre Forderung beweist durch ihre Komplexität die großen Probleme, die rechtlich mit einer Freigabe der Forststraßen verbunden sind. 
Ich bleibe dabei: Sie fordern eine Enteignung unter dem Deckmantel des Erholungspotenziales Wald. Und dagegen wehre ich mich entschieden.


----------



## Werratte (16. Dezember 2015)

Leute, es bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als mich hier auszuklinken. Ich hab zur Zeit ohnehin ein Problem mit dem Glauben an den gesunden Menschenverstand. Schließlich gibt es zur Zeit sogar wieder Hexenverbrennungen. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass es mir zu Ohren kommt, wenn sich in Österreich was tut. Nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel. 
RIDE ON!


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Dezember 2015)

Genau: Die Wege freigeben, die Biker dazu verpflichten, die DIMB-Trailregeln anzuwenden und Mißbrauch mit empfindlichen Geldstrafen ahnden, die richtig weh tun. Außerdem massenweise Hilfskräfte einstellen (kommen ja z.Zt. ne Menge nach A und D), die dann kontrollierend durch die Wälder streifen und von den Strafen finanziert werden. Alle Probleme dieser Welt gelöst.
Sorry, aber mir geht´s ähnlich wie Werratte. Freu mich schon auf entspannten 2016er Bikeurlaub in der Schweiz oder Italien und bis dahin sitz ich wahrscheinlich zuhause rum und grüblele, wieso bei denen geht, was in A und teilweise auch D nicht geht.


----------



## trail_desire (16. Dezember 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> ....... Freu mich schon auf entspannten 2016er Bikeurlaub in der Schweiz oder Italien und bis dahin sitz ich wahrscheinlich zuhause rum und grüblele, wieso bei denen geht, was in A und teilweise auch D nicht geht.



....ganz einfach.....die sind clever.....


----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> 4.10.2015, 17:58 Uhr
> *Forderung nach Öffnung aller Forststraßen für Mountainbiker*
> 
> Öffnung aller Forststraßen für Mountainbiker
> ...



Warum auf einer Forststraße, die in vielen Fällen breit genug ist, dass zwei Jäger in SUVs aneinander vorbeikommen, Wanderer aufgrund eines Mountainbikers in einen Graben springen müssen, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Zudem sind Forststraßen für Mountainbiker nur bedingt interessant. Zum hochfahren sind Forststraßen sehr praktikabel, Abfahrtsgenuss findet der technisch versierte Biker aber eher auf Singletrails, respektive Wanderwegen. Hier wird allerdings so langsam und technisch bergab gefahren, dass genug Zeit für einen potentiellen Bremsweg besteht. Meist gehen Wanderer hier sogar schneller als die Biker fahren.
Für rasende Downhiller gibt es spezielle Bikeparks, wo sie sich austoben können. 
Ich nutze Forststraßen bevorzugt für den Zustieg von Kletterrouten. Sprich: Forststraße bis zum Ende fahren, zu Fuß weitergehen. Speziell am Gosaukamm herrscht auf der gesamten Zufahrt zu den Almen z.B. ein Fahrverbot für Mountainbiker. Da man hier aber auch als Wanderer permanent von Anreinern der Almen in rasantem Tempo mit dem Auto überholt wird, was einen gehörig in eine Staubwolke einnebelt, kann das Argument "Wildschutz" oder "Schutz der Wanderer" wohl in diesem Fall ad acta gelegt werden. Ich persönlich werde als Wanderer auf Forststraßen (was sich leider oft abschnittsweise nicht verhindern lässt) lieber von Bikern überholt als von Staub aufwirbelnden Geländewagen, die ihrerseits ebenfalls gehöriges Tempo an den Tag legen.
Auch auf den vielmals zitierten "engen" Wanderwegen muss niemand zur Seite springen. Die wenigen Biker, die diesem technischen Anspruch gewachsen sind fahren so langsam, dass sie bei Gegenverkehr einfach stehen bleiben können.

Der Vergleich mit einem privaten Garten hinkt gewaltig, immerhin würden dann ja sämtliche Wanderer und Schwammerlsucher auch durch den "Privaten Garten" der Bundesforste laufen.

In Ländern wie Deutschland, Italien oder Slowenien ist das Biken im Wald erlaubt. Von kaputten Wegen oder vergrämtem Wild ist hier keine Spur. Selbst in den Nationalparks in Kanada sind Mountainbiker legal unterwegs. Im Einklang mit Wapitis, Bären, Luchsen und anderen Wanderern. Es gibt wohl saisonale Verbote (z.B. aufgrund von Grizzly-Aufkommen, was aber sowohl Wanderer als auch Biker betrifft. An diese Verbote hält man sich, da man ja genügend andere Wege befahren kann). Es könnte so einfach sein. Nur in Österreich nicht: da wird g'sudert und an veralteten Gesetzen und Verboten festgehalten. Es könnte ja eine Veränderung unsere kleine Bananenrepublik in ihren Grundfesten erschütten...


----------



## steiggeist (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Schweizer haben die Habsburger vor 800 Jahren zum Teufel gejagt und seither gelernt sich von Obrigkeiten nichts mehr gefallen zu lassen...


----------



## payne (16. Dezember 2015)

Und genau darum Liebe ich die Schweiz.


----------



## payne (17. Dezember 2015)

Mountainbike Fahrer sind genau so Erholungssuchende wie Spaziergänger, Nordic-Walker, Läufer, Wanderer, Kletterer, Schwammerlsucher und Schitourengeher. Alle suchen gemeinsam das Naturerlebnis und Bewegung in der Natur statt zuhause auf der Couch zu versauern und die Krankenkassen zu belasten - das Sportgerät ist eben nur ein anderes. Die "Benützung des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken" ist dabei ja sogar im Forstgesetz als solches niedergeschrieben, daher entbehren Vergleiche mit Garten, Schwimmbad usw. jeder Grundlage - siehe was jetzt schon alles erlaubt ist. Alles was hier so diskutiert wird ist eine Aktualisierung der Gesetze um reele Entwicklungen (diese wären auch wichtig für den Tourismuss) wiederzuspiegeln, und um sich als Mountainbiker legal auf Wegen im Wald aufzuhalten. Auf die Verbreitung von Angstszenarien und einer potentiellen Kollektivverurteilung einer gesamten, wachsenden Interessensgruppe möchte ich hier gar nicht eingehen - diese Logik kann sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen wenn man sich andere tagtägliche Vorkommnisse ansieht. Generell möchte ich bemerken das sich Mountainbiker an die Fair Play Regeln halten und diese auch vorleben und weiterverbreiten falls diese noch nicht allen bekannt sind.


----------



## steiggeist (17. Dezember 2015)

Ohne weiteren Worte...


----------



## payne (17. Dezember 2015)

Die Schweiz macht alles besser als Österreich war immer so wird immer so bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Die Gesetzeslage ist zum kotzen wenn ich zum Beispiel Morgen beim Supermarkt eine Flasche Vodka mitgehen lasse und ich werde ertappt muss ich 100 Euro Bezahlen Geschichte erledigt wenn's mich im Wald erwischen hast weitaus größere Probleme die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist einfach zum Kotzen


Verzeih bitte, aber das ist nun wirklich Schwachsinn! Wenn Du eine Flasche Wodka mitgehen lässt, ist das Diebstahl und mit Haft bedroht. Wenn Du am Bike im Wald erwischt wirst, ist das strafrechtlich einmal gar nichts und sonst wohl nicht viel.

Überhaupt ist die Diskussion mE ein bisschen virtuell. Ich bike seit gut 20 Jahren und bin noch kein einziges Mal von einem Förster, Jäger oder Polizisten aufgehalten, angesprochen oder auch nur schief angeschaut worden. Und ich fahre praktisch nur auf Trails. (Ich frage mich auch, was eine Forstwegöffnung bringen soll? Welcher echte Mountainbiker befährt denn bitte ausschließlich Forstwege?) Hin und wieder schimpft ein Wanderer. So what?

Nichts desto weniger fände ich eine Legalisierung selbstverständlich spitze. Ich fürchte aber, dass dies lang bis ewig dauern wird und bis dahin sensibilisiert man nur die "Gegenseite". Vor wenigen Jahren wusste kein Mensch, dass MTB im Wald nicht erlaubt ist. Selbst Jägern war es wenig bekannt oder relativ egal. Bei denen ist das heute definitv anders, jetzt kennen sie sich aus.

Was den Boykott angeht bin ich ganz bei LULU18. Diesen würden doch nur die auf MTB Spezialisierten mitbekommen und die brauchen wir nicht zu überzeugen. Und wenn eine handvoll ausländischer Mountainbiker nicht mehr zum Schifahren kommt, muss man wohl das Sprichwort mit der deutschen Eiche und dem Borstenvieh bemühen. So leid es mir tut.


----------



## payne (18. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt nicht wenn ich eine Vodka Flasche mitgehen lasse Zahlst man 100 Euro und die Geschichte ist gegessen(Ich Arbeite bei Metro ich weiss von was ich Schreibe) und dann gibt's Fälle wie diesen Zur Almmesse auf der Klosteralm am Muckenkogel waren Mountainbiker im September 2013 unterwegs. Rechtswidrig, meint Jagdpächter Rudolf Gürtler und reichte Klage ein. Vier Biker sollen nun eine Unterlassungserklärung abgeben und 15.000 Euro berappen.Das ist ganz einfach unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht wenn ich eine Vodka Flasche mitgehen lasse Zahlst man 100 Euro und die Geschichte ist gegessen(Ich Arbeite bei Metro ich weiss von was ich Schreibe) und dann gibt's Fälle wie diesen Zur Almmesse auf der Klosteralm am Muckenkogel waren Mountainbiker im September 2013 unterwegs. Rechtswidrig, meint Jagdpächter Rudolf Gürtler und reichte Klage ein. Vier Biker sollen nun eine Unterlassungserklärung abgeben und 15.000 Euro berappen.Das ist ganz einfach unverhältnismäßig.


Glaub mir, ich weiß auch wovon ich schreibe. Mag ja sein, dass das das Metro so regelt und keine Anzeige erstattet. Mit der "Gesetzeslage" hat das aber gar nichts zu tun und viele tun das nicht.
Und wenn ich für eine läppische Unterlassungserklärung 15tsd an Kosten zu berappen habe, sollte ich mir vielleicht überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll gewesen wäre, den Streitwert zu bemängeln.


----------



## payne (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiss auch von was ich spreche ich kenne min 5 Supermärkte die das so handhaben.Aber diese Diskussion zu führen ist sinnlos.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Fahrt mal den Stoneman Miriquidi in Sachsen mit und unterhaltet euch mit den Betreibern von touristischen Einrichtungen an der Strecke. 
Ohne Mountainbiker hätte mancher zumachen müssen oder es würde Ihnen nicht so gut gehen wie jetzt. 

Es ist total unlogisch was in Ö passiert... Autos dürfen fahren und Radfahrer nicht 
...ist anscheinend ein zänkisches Bergvolk.


----------



## payne (18. Dezember 2015)

Bei uns in Wien ist das so wenn ein Kind oder Rentner am Zeprastreiffen über den Haufen gefahren wird kümmert es keinen aber wenn ein Radfahrer auf der Mariahilferstrasse jemanden anfährt dann ist am Titelblatt der Krone Zeitung.


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Dezember 2015)

Also ich seh die einzige Chance zur lösung der Problem - in der Stadt und im Wald - eigentlich nur noch darin, den Verkauf von entsprechenden E-Bikes/Pedelecs, etc. extrem zu fördern und zu unterstützen. Wenn dann irgendwann mal die große Mehrheit der blinden Autofahrer, meckernden Wanderer, verängstigten Fußgänger so was haben, sollten wir endlich die Mehrheit auf unserer Seite haben. Ironie off.


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch von was ich spreche ich kenne min 5 Supermärkte die das so handhaben.Aber diese Diskussion zu führen ist sinnlos.


Fein und ich kenne min 5 Wälder, durch die ich fahren kann, ohne dass mich der Gruneigentümer oder Pächter klagt.
Und was hat das mit der "Gesetzeslage" zu tun? Gar nix!

Aber mach einen Feldversuch: Stiehl für jedes Mal, wenn Du illegal durch den Wald radelst eine Flasche Wodka und schreib uns nach ein paar Jahren, was die schlimmeren Konsequenzen hatte.  (Alternativ kannst Du auch ein paar Kinder am Schutzweg niederführen im Vergleich zu Kollissionen mit dem Fahrrad auf der Mahü.)


----------



## lulu1818 (18. Dezember 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Viel spielt sich allerdings in den Trailcentern ab - Bikeparks ohne Lift. So etwas funktioniert auch bei restriktivem Betretungsrecht; manche meinen sogar besser.



Das ist ja in Saalbach oder Ischgl auch nicht viel anders, außer dass dort halt schon ein Lift war. Lokal darf man bald auf ein paar Strecken fahren wenn die Marie stimmt. Von einer Freigabe würden die Leute die nicht im Tourismusgebiet wohnen am meisten profitieren. Weil nach Wien, Krems oder Mistelbach kommt vermutlich kein Tourist zum Mountainbiken, dort können sich wirklich nur die Locals selber boykottieren.

Wales bekommt das schottische (im Endeffekt skandinavische, die Schotten sind den Skandinaviern historisch auch viel näher als London) ziemlich sicher auch, in England organisieren sich die Befürworter auch schon.




payne schrieb:


> Bei uns in Wien ist das so wenn ein Kind oder Rentner am Zeprastreiffen über den Haufen gefahren wird kümmert es keinen aber wenn ein Radfahrer auf der Mariahilferstrasse jemanden anfährt dann ist am Titelblatt der Krone Zeitung.



Wie geil wäre es wenn man sich so eine Medienpräsenz leisten könnte wie die adeligen Baumbesitzervereine mit Büro im ersten Bezirk. Die schreiben eine Pressemitteilung und die wird gedruckt. Wenn man sich nur eine Medienkampagne leisten könnte ohne dem Wort Mountainbike, dem Produkt Mountainbike, ohne Sportklamotten. 

Setting: Eine sympathische Pensionistin "naturradelt" mit einem Waffenrad mit Korb auf einer Forststrasse zum Schwammerlsuchen, begeistert und dankbar dass sie das noch erleben darf.

So, ich geh jetzt eine Runde naturradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (18. Dezember 2015)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Fein und ich kenne min 5 Wälder, durch die ich fahren kann, ohne dass mich der Gruneigentümer oder Pächter klagt.
> Und was hat das mit der "Gesetzeslage" zu tun? Gar nix!
> 
> Aber mach einen Feldversuch: Stiehl für jedes Mal, wenn Du illegal durch den Wald radelst eine Flasche Wodka und schreib uns nach ein paar Jahren, was die schlimmeren Konsequenzen hatte.  (Alternativ kannst Du auch ein paar Kinder am Schutzweg niederführen im Vergleich zu Kollissionen mit dem Fahrrad auf der Mahü.)



Sehr Zielführend dein Posting das bringt uns jetzt weiter Gratuliere


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Sehr Zielführend dein Posting das bringt uns jetzt weiter Gratuliere


Wenn es Dich dem Boden der Sachlichkeit näher brächte, dann brächte uns das tatsächlich weiter.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass unserer Sache die Verbreiung von Ammenmärchen hilft - ebenso wenig wie das recht pauschale Hinhauen auf die Jägerschaft. Die zahlt es uns nämlich locker mit gleicher Münze zurück.
Und ja freilich:


----------



## payne (18. Dezember 2015)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich dem Boden der Sachlichkeit näher brächte, dann brächte uns das tatsächlich weiter.
> Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass unserer Sache die Verbreiung von Ammenmärchen hilft - ebenso wenig wie das recht pauschale Hinhauen auf die Jägerschaft. Die zahlt es uns nämlich locker mit gleicher Münze zurück.
> Und ja freilich:


Ich weiss nicht genau was dein Problem ist aber da mir deine Probleme ziemlich Wurst sind und die der Jäger auch ist das ganz für die Katz


----------



## lulu1818 (18. Dezember 2015)

Gehts bitte woanders hin zum streiten.


----------



## payne (18. Dezember 2015)

*Was gegen Mountainbiken im Wald spricht*
*Zwei aktuelle Studien beschäftigen sich mit den touristischen und auch den ökologischen Aspekten des Mountainbikens im Wald. Beide kommen zu dem Schluss, dass eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen nicht im Sinne von Ökologie und Tourismus ist.*





Laut aktuellen Studienergebnissen ziehen Mountainbiker schmale Waldwege wie Singletrails den Forststraßen vor. © Wodicka

Weil der Ruf nach einer generellen Öffnung der heimischen Wälder für Mountainbiker immer lauter wird, hat der Forstverein nun wissenschaftliche Argumente dagegen vorgelegt. Seitens des Forstvereins und der LK Österreich spricht man sich deutlich gegen die generelle Öffnung der heimischen Forststraßen aus. Neben rechtlichen und sicherheitstechnischen Bedenken der Forstwirte und Grundeigentümer erklärten nun Boku-Professorin Ulrike Pröbstl-Haider und Dagmar Lund-Durlacher, Professorin an der Modul University Vienna, was aus ökologischer und touristischer Sicht gegen das Mountainbiken im Wald spricht.

*Angebot an Strecken als ausreichend bewertet*
So kommt die Studie der Modul University Vienna, durchgeführt von Lund-Durlacher, zu folgendem Ergebnis: "Das Angebot an Forststraßen, die für Mountainbiker erschlossen wurden, wird von Tourismusvertretern, vor allem in Tourismusregionen, als ausreichend und gut bewertet." Mountainbiker selbst sähen primär Bedarf an attraktiven Singletrails. Das sind schmale Wanderwege, die eine größere sportliche Herausforderung darstellen als Forststraßen. Es werde daher gegenwärtig vor allem in den Ausbau von Singletrails investiert. Damit möchte man ein touristisch attraktives Angebot schaffen, das zusätzlich Gäste in die Regionen bringen soll. Aus touristischer Sicht müssten demnach nicht generell die Forststraßen für Mountainbiker geöffnet werden. Die Bedeutung der meist überdurchschnittlich zahlungskräftigen Mountainbike-Touristen dürfe jedoch nicht unterschätzt werden: Im Sommer 2014 kamen immerhin 824.000 Mountainbike-Urlauber nach Österreich, mit steigender Tendenz. "Im Vergleich zu den Nachbarstaaten wird die derzeitige Gesetzeslage in Österreich aber nicht unbedingt als Nachteil gesehen. Die Mountainbike-Urlauber kämen nach Österreich wegen einer gut ausgebauten und attraktiven Mountainbike-Infrastruktur", so die Wissenschafterin zu den Erkenntnissen aus den Befragungen.
Mit den ökologischen Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens im Wald beschäftigte sich die Studie von Pröbstl-Haider. Sie berichtete, dass viele Störfaktoren durch eine vorausschauende Wegeplanung ausgeschaltet werden könnten. "Die im Vergleich zu Wanderern mobileren Mountainbiker legen größere Strecken in derselben Zeit zurück. Dadurch können sie aber auch eine größere Zahl an Wildtieren pro Zeiteinheit beunruhigen." Pröbstl-Haider kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass durch eine gezielte Ausweisung von Wegen, auf denen Mountainbiking gestattet ist, eine zusätzliche und unnötige Beunruhigung für Wildtiere vermieden werden kann.
Laut Franz Titschenbacher, Vorsitzender des Ausschusses für Forst- und Holzwirtschaft der LK Österreich, bestätigen beide Studien, dass eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen am Bedarf der Mountainbiker vorbeiginge, hingegen Erholungssuchende unnötig verärgert und die ökologischen Ansprüche ignoriert würden. Das zeigte auch der Erfolg der Unterschriften-Aktion des Forstvereins: Mit mehr als 70.000 Unterschriften erteilten die Unterstützer der Initiative dem "generellen Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen" eine klare Absage.
Mehr Infos dazu finden Sie unter www.sicherheitimwaldfueralle.at


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Wenn mir jemand genug zahlt, schreibe ich auch so ein Mist der total am Thema vorbei geht. 
Tut mir Leid Leute, wenn das große Geld ruft mutiere ich auch  mal zum Vollpfosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (18. Dezember 2015)

payne schrieb:


> Im Sommer 2014 kamen immerhin 824.000 Mountainbike-Urlauber nach Österreich, mit steigender Tendenz. "Im Vergleich zu den Nachbarstaaten wird die derzeitige Gesetzeslage in Österreich aber nicht unbedingt als Nachteil gesehen.



Diese zwei Sätze sind das beste


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Dezember 2015)

ja klar - und wenn`d auf die Viecher schießt, das beunruhigt das Wild nicht - weils vorher eh tot ist, bevor es sich beunruhigen kann
und noch kurz zu der Strafmaß-Diskussion: tschuldigung, aber "Mundraub" und Gefängnis ist mit Verlaub Blödsinn. In einigen Jahren Tätigkeit für die Staatsanwaltschaft (in Deutschland) gab`s da nie einen Fall, wo jemand wegen des Diebstahls eine Flasche Vodka - oder etwas Vergleichbaren in den Bau musste. Es sei denn er is a Sandler und macht des zum x-ten Mal (damit er in den kalten Monaten ins warme darf - dann muss er`s aber auch taktisch geschickt legen, dass die Verhandlung so stattfindet, dass er im Winter einfährt.
aber nix für ungut
ride on_wr


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Dezember 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ja klar - und wenn`d auf die Viecher schießt, das beunruhigt das Wild nicht - weils vorher eh tot ist, bevor es sich beunruhigen kann
> und noch kurz zu der Strafmaß-Diskussion: tschuldigung, aber "Mundraub" und Gefängnis ist mit Verlaub Blödsinn. In einigen Jahren Tätigkeit für die Staatsanwaltschaft (in Deutschland) gab`s da nie einen Fall, wo jemand wegen des Diebstahls eine Flasche Vodka - oder etwas Vergleichbaren in den Bau musste. Es sei denn er is a Sandler und macht des zum x-ten Mal (damit er in den kalten Monaten ins warme darf - dann muss er`s aber auch taktisch geschickt legen, dass die Verhandlung so stattfindet, dass er im Winter einfährt.
> aber nix für ungut
> ride on_wr



1. Welcher Pfosten hat eigentlich die Theorie aufgestellt, dass es für Wild natürlich sei, nicht beunruhigt zu werden? Vielleicht einer von dem Schlag, der zuvor Wolf, Luchs, Bär und Adler (fast) ausgerottet hat?
2. Es kommt natülich auf das Wild an, aber mir ist es mit dem MTB noch selten gelungen, es zu beunruhigen. Die Viehcher scheinen sehr genau zu wissen, dass ich als MTBer für sie keine Gefahr darstelle.
3. Von "Mundraub" also Entwendung war nicht die Rede. Aber auch diese ist mit Haft bedroht. Bedroht! Dass man nicht beim ersten Mal einsitzt, ist schon klar. Beim zweiten Mal gibt es allerdings mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Vorstrafe. Und wenn Du das als Deutscher - also Ausländer mit Fluchtgefahr - betreibst, wirst Du Dich wundern, wie schnell Du eine Untersuchsungshaftzelle von Innen sehen kannst. Aber auch mir ist das gleich. Ich stehle keine Wodkaflaschen. Mir ging es ja nur darum, das ein wenig gerade zu rücken. Am Ende glaubt wirklich jemand, er kann hier einfach ungstraft Wodka stehlen, zahlt aber 15tsd, wenn er durch den Wald fährt.


----------



## lulu1818 (18. Dezember 2015)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> 2. Es kommt natülich auf das Wild an, aber mir ist es mit dem MTB noch selten gelungen, es zu beunruhigen. Die Viehcher scheinen sehr genau zu wissen, dass ich als MTBer für sie keine Gefahr darstelle.



Diese Diskussion würde ich nie führen. Es ist ja völlig egal ob man das Wild verschreckt. Das sind Fluchttiere, die sollen sich vor allem erschrecken und flüchten.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Fahrt mal den Stoneman Miriquidi in Sachsen



Ja. Jede Menge legale Forststraßen, oft sogar asphaltiert... 
Das ist genau die Art "Mountainbikestrecken", die die Gegner der Öffnung des Betretungsrechtes meinen, wenn sie schreiben, das die vorhandenen Angebote ausreichen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

Kennst du den Stoneman auch richtig? 
Dort kannst du, wenn du möchtest, JEDEN Weg im Wald nutzen der zum Ziel führt. (bis auf kleine Ausnahmen)
Das dürftest du in Ö nicht so ohne weiteres. 
Der Stoneman ist auch keine vorgeschriebene Strecke, eher die empfohlene.


----------



## TTT (19. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kennst du den Stoneman auch richtig?
> Dort kannst du, wenn du möchtest, JEDEN Weg im Wald nutzen der zum Ziel führt. (bis auf kleine Ausnahmen)
> Da dürftest du in Ö nicht so ohne weiteres.
> Der Stoneman ist auch keine vorgeschriebene Strecke, eher die empfohlene.


Und das sind genau die Angebote, die ich als Biker erwarte: Streckenempfehlungen für jeden Geschmack ohne die Restriktion, diese Strecke nicht verlassen zu dürfen!


----------



## mw.dd (19. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dort kannst du, wenn du möchtest, JEDEN Weg im Wald nutzen der zum Ziel führt.



Ich lebe in Sachsen und kenne die einschlägigen Gesetze (und nicht nur dort  )
Der Sachsenforst - der die Wegplanung auf der deutschen Seite genehmigt und damit wesentlich zur "Schotterorgie" (Zitat aus der Bike) beeinflusst hat - ist allerdings sehr anderer Meinung...
Als touristisches Vorzeigeprojekt in Sachen MTB taugt der Stoneman Miriquidi jedenfalls genausowenig wie viele andere Angebote in DE und AT, auch wenn der "Erfinder" (besser Kopierer) und der Tourismusverband das naturgemäß ganz anders sehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich lebe in Sachsen und kenne die einschlägigen Gesetze (und nicht nur dort  )
> Der Sachsenforst - der die Wegplanung auf der deutschen Seite genehmigt und damit wesentlich zur "Schotterorgie" (Zitat aus der Bike) beeinflusst hat - ist allerdings sehr anderer Meinung...
> Als touristisches Vorzeigeprojekt in Sachen MTB taugt der Stoneman Miriquidi jedenfalls genausowenig wie viele andere Angebote in DE und AT, auch wenn der "Erfinder" (besser Kopierer) und der Tourismusverband das naturgemäß ganz anders sehen.


Da kennst du dich ja bestens aus. 
Ich bzw. wir haben in Sachsen noch nie eine doofe Bemerkung von Leuten im Wald vernommen, obwohl wir da überall rummgurken. 
Uns gefällt auch die gute Stimmung der anderen Waldnutzer in Sachsen, Gesetz hin oder her. Ich wusste nicht mal, das es in Sachsen auch Stress mit den Behörden gibt. 
Den Stoneman fahren wir sehr gerne, klar muss man auch sensible mit den Gegebenheiten umgehen. Wir wollen ja nicht gleich das zarte Pflänzchen des Bikeerlebnisses zertrampeln. 
...immer zumutbar in kleinen Schritten weiter in die Richtung der Toleranz uns gegenüber. 
Und wenn die Winter weiter so milde bleiben oder der Schnee mal ganz weg bleibt.... werden Radfahrer immer beliebter bei denen werden, die durch uns Geld verdienen. 
Ist bestimmt auch ein Altersproblem... mir mit fast 55 genügt das Angebot an Wegen, so wie es jetzt ist...und man entdeckt immer wieder Neue. 
Was eben das "Jungvolk" lernen muss, sensibler mit der Umwelt und den Gegebenheiten umzugehen...zumindest Einige. Denn ein einzelnes schlechtes Beispiel zerstört so viel bereits Funktionierendes, was dann sehr schwer wieder zu reparieren ist. 

Weg mit der Federung, breitem Lenker, Scheibenbremsen, Gangschaltung, versenkbarer Sattelstütze und fetten Reifen... hin zu schmalen Reifen mit wenig Profil und Stempelbremse, 50er Lenker und Stahlrahmen mit etwas Flex.... und schon sind die Wälder wieder wesentlich ruhiger.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Den Stoneman fahren wir sehr gerne, klar muss man auch sensible mit den Gegebenheiten umgehen. Wir wollen ja nicht gleich das zarte Pflänzchen des Bikeerlebnisses zertrampeln.



Der Stoneman ist einer reiner Marketing-Gag, vom Stoneman-Erfinder und dem Sachsenforst teuer erkauft (da ist auch die Parallele zu Österreich - auch dort würden die Waldbesitzer gern "entschädigt"); sensibel ist der Industriefichtenwald dort auch nicht. Für den Stoneman wurde kein einziger Meter Weg/Straße gebaut oder von einem Bikeverbot befreit (schon weil es Verbote in Sachsen praktisch nicht gibt); er besteht zu 90% aus forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen. Es gibt in Sachsen anderswo bessere Möglichkeiten zum Mountainbiken...

Jetzt kann sich jeder selbst überlegen, ob das als Beispiel für AT taugt. Abgesehen davon ist mir hier eindeutig zu viel von Tourismus die Rede, und eigentlich geht es ja um Betretungsrecht? Die Touristiker bekommt man nur ins Boot, wenn diese das Image der von ihnen betreuten Region in Gefahr sehen - und ein flächendeckendes Verbot ist definitiv ein Imageschaden. Man muss nur oft genug darauf aufmerksam machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es gibt in Sachsen anderswo bessere Möglichkeiten zum Mountainbiken...


So schlecht finde ich das Gebiet jetzt nicht, in dem sich der Stoneman befindet. Also warum soll ich da nicht fahren? 
Was verstehst du unter Mountainbiken? 
Ich muss nicht immer auf schmalen Trails durch den Wald rollen wenn die Forststraße auch durch ein schönes Tal führt und ich mich an dem Anblick erfreuen kann. Und wenn ich einige Kehren der Forststraße noch über kleine Abkürzer fahren kann... umso besser. 
Klar geht es um Befahrungsrecht... und das ist in Sachsen für mich immer möglich gewesen. 
Selbst in Thüringen über den Rennsteig, auf dem man eigentlich nicht fahren soll, ist mir keiner den wir trafen pampig gegenüber getreten.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also warum soll ich da nicht fahren?



Wer sagt das? Ist doch Deine Sache. Mir geht es darum:



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Fahrt mal den Stoneman Miriquidi in Sachsen mit und unterhaltet euch mit den Betreibern von touristischen Einrichtungen an der Strecke.
> Ohne Mountainbiker hätte mancher zumachen müssen oder es würde Ihnen nicht so gut gehen wie jetzt.





mw.dd schrieb:


> Jetzt kann sich jeder selbst überlegen, ob das als Beispiel für AT taugt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Ist doch Deine Sache. Mir geht es darum:


Für mich klang das so, aber anscheinend reden wir aneinander vorbei. 
Und wenn in Österreich auch solche Strecken mit freier Routenwahl entstehen würden... ist doch alles in Ordnung. 
Freie Routenwahl bedeutet für mich die Benutzung der meisten Wege in der Nähe der Strecke. 

Und...gibt es flächendeckend solche Strecken in Österreich ... sind ja logischerweise auch die Wege drumrum befahrbar. 
Zumindest nach meiner Logik.


----------



## payne (19. Dezember 2015)

Österreich und Logik da kommst net weit bei uns gilt das Motto warum einfach wenn Kompliziert auch geht.


----------



## lulu1818 (19. Dezember 2015)

Österreich kennt meistens kein schwarz und weiß. Österreich ist im wesentlichen eine große Grauzone.


----------



## payne (21. Dezember 2015)

*Mountainbike-Strecke am Gaisberg geplant*

30. November 2015 15:51
1Kommentar






  Die Stadt will 100.000 Euro in den Streckenbau investieren.   - © Bilderbox
Die Stadt Salzburg will im kommenden Jahr eine eigene Mountainbike-Strecke am Gaisberg (1.287 Meter) bauen, um Konflikte mit Wanderern zu reduzieren. “Vorgabe war es, dass geübte Fahrer mit einem normalen Mountainbike abfahren können”, sagte Projekt-Koordinator Winfrid Herbst zur APA. “Wirkliche Downhiller werden wir so aber nicht auf die Strecke bringen. Dafür gibt es zu wenig Herausforderung.”

Infos zum Gaisberg-Bus

Die geplante Abfahrt soll direkt an der Spitze des Salzburger Stadtbergs starten und sei eine Mischung aus “Flow-Trail” und “Single Trail”: “Dabei handelt es sich um eine Kombination aus flüssigem Fahren auf welliger Strecke mit wenig Hindernissen und Verhältnissen, wie man sie auf einem Wanderweg findet”, erklärte Herbst. Die ersten 500 Höhenmeter werden über die Skiabfahrt bis zum Gersberg führen, von dort können die Bergradler weiter über den steilen Güterweg in den Stadtteil Parsch abfahren.
*Sportliche Attraktion am Gaisberg*

Mit dem Projekt verfolge die Stadt mehrere Ziele, sagte am Montag auch der Salzburger Bürgermeister Heinz Schaden (SPÖ) bei einem Pressegespräch. “Wir schaffen eine einmalige Attraktion für sportlich ambitionierte Mountainbiker, entflechten den mitunter auch gefährlichen Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Radlern und Wanderern und entlasten die Grundbesitzer von querfeldein fahrenden Downhillern.”
Derzeit läuft die Detailplanung für die etwa vier Kilometer lange Strecke, die mit Geldern des “Rundweg Gaisberg”-Vereins, Sponsoren und einem Zuschuss der Stadt finanziert werden soll. Baubeginn könnte nach der Schneeschmelze erfolgen, die Bauzeit werde zweieinhalb bis drei Monate betragen. Kostenpunkt: Laut Stadt mehr als 100.000 Euro.
*Busverkehr auf den Gaisberg verstärken*

Verbessert werden soll indes der Fahrplan des Gaisbergbus zwischen Mirabellplatz und Gaisberg-Spitze: Während der Wintermonate werden täglich fünf Fahrten direkt vom Mirabellplatz auf den Gaisberg angeboten, von Ende März bis Ende Oktober kommt eine Zusatzfahrt am späten Nachmittag hinzu. Und in den Sommermonaten von Ende Mai bis Mitte September fährt zusätzlich an Freitagen und Samstagen noch ein Abendkurs mit einer letzten Talfahrt um 20.30 Uhr.
Zuletzt verkehrte der Gaisbergbus nur zweimal pro Tag ab Mirabellplatz, die restlichen Kurse fuhren ab Obergnigl. „Möglich wird diese deutliche Verbesserung durch eine Kooperation zwischen Albus, der Stadt Salzburg und den Gastronomen am Gaisbergspitz bzw. der Zistelalm“, freuen sich Bürgermeister Heinz Schaden und Albus-Geschäftsführer Hermann Häckl. Für die zusätzliche Vermarktung und Bewerbung des Gaisbergs als Wander- und Ausflugsziel haben die Partner eine Broschüre mit Fahrplan und Wanderrouten auf den 1288 Meter hohen Hausberg der Stadt Salzburg aufgelegt. Die Stadt Salzburg unterstützt die Buslinie 151 alias Gaisbergbus im kommenden Jahr mit 28.500 Euro.


----------



## payne (21. Dezember 2015)

Es erhebt sich schon die Frage, wodurch die Natur mehr geschädigt wird, durch einen Fahrradreifen oder durch tonnenschwere Fahrzeuge die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Waldboden zerstören. Wieviel Natur wird durch die Errichtung hauptstrassenähnlicher Forstwege kaputtgemacht, auf denen dann offensichtlich nicht gehfähige Jäger mit Ihren Geländewagen herumbrettern.
Ich wohne an einem Wald, wenn hier gearbeitet wurde ist es auf dem gekennzeichneten Wanderweg nicht mehr möglich zu gehen. Furchen von einer Tiefe von 50 cm und mehr sind die Regel.
Kahlschläge und anschliessendes Durchfräsen des Bodens vernichten neben vielen Pflanzen auch unzählige Lebewesen die hier leben.

Dier Land und Forstwirtschaft geht es doch um Profitmaximierung.
Den Jägern um Ihren Abschuß, die Natur ist diesen Herrschaften doch völlig egal.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Dezember 2015)

“Wir schaffen eine einmalige Attraktion für sportlich ambitionierte Mountainbiker, entflechten den mitunter auch gefährlichen Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Radlern und Wanderern und entlasten die Grundbesitzer von querfeldein fahrenden Downhillern.”

Das hört sich so an, als hätte der gute Mann nicht viel Ahnung?


----------



## steiggeist (22. Dezember 2015)

Wir gehen ins dritte Jahr!  

Liebe LegalbikerInnen und upmoverInnen, 

zuerst einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für euer Engagement in unserer Sache! 

Wir hoffen ihr hattet Zeit für viele schöne und erholsame Ausfahrten. Nebenbei habt ihr ja auch über 35.000 Unterschriften gesammelt. Durch euch wurden die Argumente für die Erweiterung der Bewegungsfreiheit für RadfahrerInnen in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht. Mit der Teilnahme an acht Trutzpartien habt ihr dem Thema „legal Biken“ viel Aufmerksamkeit verschafft. 

Waren wir Ende 2014 noch recht einsam mit unserem Anliegen, so haben wir heuer starke Verbündete gefunden. 
Naturfreunde, Radlobby und der Alpenverein setzen sich nun auch entschlossen für die Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren ein. Die GRÜNEN und die SPÖ haben sich auf der politischen Ebene klar als Befürworter unseres Anliegens deklariert. 

Es war auch das Jahr, in dem die Landwirtschaftskammer den Widerstand organisierte. Sie beauftragte mit enormen Geldmitteln Studien und Meinungsumfragen - mit gekauftem Ergebnis. Gegen Ende des Jahres kam das Thema noch einmal in die Öffentlichkeit. Dieses Mal bemühten sich aber die Gegner um eine entsprechende Bühne. Wir waren bei allen Veranstaltungen dabei und konnten unserer Argumente sachlich vorbringen. 

Nächstes Jahr wird es in diesem Tempo weitergehen. Wir werden als eure Interessenvertreter unser gemeinsames Ziel "legal biken - auch in Österreich!" konsequent verfolgen, bis wir es erreicht haben! 

Schöne Feiertage, einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2016 wünscht euch 

Euer upmove Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (22. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Feiertage, einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2016 wünsch ich auch meinen Mitkämpfern


----------



## payne (24. Dezember 2015)

*Jetzt hat Weihnachten wirklich begonnen!!!

Schöne Bescherung und immer lieb reden, sonst bringts Christkind an Schaß!!*


----------



## lulu1818 (19. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht auch irgendwie interessant:

http://kaernten.orf.at/news/stories/2753129/


----------



## payne (19. Januar 2016)

Das ist so Typisch Österreich auf deinen eigenen Grund kannst nichts  entscheiden ich hoffe er kommt mit seiner Klage durch ein Bekannter von mir in Niederösterreich hat auch geklagt.

Da habe ich was passendes gefunden.

Straßburg. Der Europäische Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte hat über das deutsche Jagdrecht geurteilt. Laut dem Urteil können Grundstückseigentümer nicht länger gewzungen werden, die Jagd auf ihrem Grund und Boden zuzulassen. Der deutsche Jagdschutzverband bedauert die Entscheidung.

Nach Jahrhunderten der Unterdrückung und des Terrors durch adelige und kirchliche Jagdbesitzer, auf die Industriebarone, Fabrikbesitzer, Unternehmer und Wichtigtuer folgten, geht mit diesem Urteil des europäischen Gerichtshofes eine Ära zu Ende.

Endlich haben auch Kleinbauern und Besitzer kleinerer Grundstücke das Recht, diese sich häufig stark aufspielenden Menschen ("dieses Revier gehört mir!")und deren kleine Helfershelfer, wie Jagdaufseher usw. in ihre Schranken zu verweisen.

Ich erinnere mich an zahlreiche unangenehme Begegnungen dieser Art, weil ich auf meinen Grundstücken die Tiere tatsächlich hege und pflege und nicht abknalle! Es hat mir stets leid getan um die tollen Tiere, die Diplomatenjagden und Großindustriellen geopfert wurden, weil sie gerade Lust darauf hatten.



Noch skandalöser finde ich es, dass die Parteien in unserem Land dieses Thema nie wirklich angegangen sind. Dies zeigt, wie stark unserer Politiker noch obrigkeitsstaatlichen Gedanken verhaftet sind.


----------



## lulu1818 (19. Januar 2016)

Man darf fast nirgends frei Entscheiden was man auf seinem Grund macht. Aber wenn man es einzäunt darf man mehr.


----------



## steiggeist (19. Januar 2016)

Die Gefahr für uns Erholungssuchende bei der Sache mit dem Jagdverbot als Eigentumrecht ist diese ev. Auslegung:
Wenn man das einerseits das Jagen verbieten kann, muss man auch das Betreten verbieten können.

Ob diese Bestrebungen unserer Sache dienlich sind, wissen wir also noch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu1818 (19. Januar 2016)

Da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Die Gefahr für uns Erholungssuchende bei der Sache mit dem Jagdverbot als Eigentumrecht ist diese ev. Auslegung:
> Wenn man das einerseits das Jagen verbieten kann, muss man auch das Betreten verbieten können.
> 
> Ob diese Bestrebungen unserer Sache dienlich sind, wissen wir also noch nicht....


Die Frage ist ob es ethische Gründe gibt das betreten zu verbieten, beim der Jagd wird getötet, von daher eine Ethikfrage...


----------



## steiggeist (19. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob es ethische Gründe gibt das betreten zu verbieten, beim der Jagd wird getötet, von daher eine Ethikfrage...


Ganz meine Meinung, hoffe das wird auch Allgemeingut...


----------



## franzam (19. Januar 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Die Gefahr für uns Erholungssuchende bei der Sache mit dem Jagdverbot als Eigentumrecht ist diese ev. Auslegung:
> Wenn man das einerseits das Jagen verbieten kann, muss man auch das Betreten verbieten können.
> 
> Ob diese Bestrebungen unserer Sache dienlich sind, wissen wir also noch nicht....



Bei uns in Bayern gehts ja auch: Grundstück jagdlich sperren und das allgemeine Betretungsrecht ist davon überhaupt nicht tangiert..


----------



## payne (20. Januar 2016)

franzam schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bayern gehts ja auch: Grundstück jagdlich sperren und das allgemeine Betretungsrecht ist davon überhaupt nicht tangiert..



Genau so muss es sein


----------



## CreepingDeath (20. Januar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Genau so muss es sein


So kann es sein, muss es aber eben nicht. 
Wenn ich aus ethischen Gründen ablehenen kann, dass ein Schwein erschossen wird, so kann ich auch ablehnen, dass die unter teilweise menschenverachtenden Umständen in Asien produzierten Mountainbikes durch meinen Wald fahren.
Ethik ist leider allzu oft eine Spielwiese der Ideologie.


----------



## Christian66 (20. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob es ethische Gründe gibt das betreten zu verbieten, beim der Jagd wird getötet, von daher eine Ethikfrage...



Natürlich ist das eine ethische Frage, die die meisten hier wohl eindeutig beantworten - ich unterstelle aber mal, dass die allermeisten Waldbesitzer mit der Jagd kein ethisches Problem haben - für die ist vielmehr jeder wie auch immer gearteter Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte (und da gibt es bei Wald ja viele) gleichzusetzen mit "Enteignung".

Wenn also der Kärntner Waldbesitzer umsetzt dass sein Wald nicht bejagt werden darf, dann ist das doch eine Steilvorlage für alle anderen, die dann eben mit diesem abgewehrten Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte das Radfahren und wahrscheinlich auch das pure Betreten abwehren wollen.

Das hier Äpfel und Birnen gegeneinander aufgewogen werden ist für mich völlig klar, aber doch nicht für einen armen, quasi enteigneten Waldbesitzer .....


----------



## steiggeist (20. Januar 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> So kann es sein, muss es aber eben nicht.
> Wenn ich aus ethischen Gründen ablehenen kann, dass ein Schwein erschossen wird, so kann ich auch ablehnen, dass die unter teilweise menschenverachtenden Umständen in Asien produzierten Mountainbikes durch meinen Wald fahren.
> Ethik ist leider allzu oft eine Spielwiese der Ideologie.


Natürlich richtig und ich korrigiere: Genau so wäre es in meinem Sinne.
Danke für den Hinweis @CreepingDeath, und ich hoffe hiermit philosophische Metaebenen umschifft zu haben ;-)


----------



## steiggeist (20. Januar 2016)

Nachtrag:


> Der Eingriff in das Eigentumsrecht scheine "eine besonderes Intensität aufzuweisen", meinen die Verfassungsrichter im Prüfbeschluss.


siehe:
derstandard.at/2000029330108/VfGH-prueft-Verbot-eines-Jagdverbots
http://www.martinballuch.com/jagdfr...of-prueft-alle-jagdgesetze-der-bundeslaender/


----------



## payne (20. Januar 2016)

Hier geht es nicht darum das ein Schwein Abgeschossen wird sondern warum es Abgeschossen wird wenn ein Schwein in einer Gatterjagt Abgeschossen wird von Freizeitjägern aus jux und tollerei oder Geldgier dann ist es moralisch verwerflich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (20. Januar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht darum das ein Schwein Abgeschossen wird sondern warum es Abgeschossen wird wenn ein Schwein in einer Gatterjagt Abgeschossen wird von Freizeitjägern aus jux und tollerei oder Geldgier dann ist es moralisch verwerflich.


Nein, um Gatterjagden geht es hier ganz und gar nicht. (Als ob jemand mit einem Wildgatter, die Jagd im Gatter verbieten würde???)
Und: Entweder wird das Schwein in Ausübung eines Hobbys (Jux und Tollerei) oder für das wirtschaftliche Fortkommen (Geldgier) abgeschossen. Wenn beides für Dich moralisch verwerflich ist, wird es schwierig eine für Dich moralisch korrekte Tötung des Schweins zu finden, oder?


----------



## payne (20. Januar 2016)

Der Versuch war gut der Sinn des Posting ist zu verstehen

64% der Österreicher sind für eine Abschaffung der Hobby-Jagd. Immer mehr Menschen erkennen: Auch Tiere haben ein Recht auf Leben! Tiere fühlen ähnlich wie wir - Freude, aber auch Leid. Tiere lieben das Leben genauso wie wir. Es ist verwerflich, Tiere aus niederen Beweggründen zu töten!

Wissenschaftliche Studien zeigen: Jagd schadet unserer Natur und schädigt das ökologische Gleichgewicht in unseren Wäldern. Es wird höchste Zeit, dass die Gesetzgebung in Österreich endlich dem aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkennnisstand und dem Willen der Bevölkerungsmehrheit angepasst wird. Die Jagd gehört in das Tierschutzgesetz.

Aber um bei dir zu bleiben wenn eine Frau Nagy(Eine besonders hilfsbedürftige Familie)einen Lux erledigt und ausstopfen lässt und danach behauptet sie habe das Tier mit einen Fuchs verwechselt dann ist das natürlich rein aus dem Treiben nach den Wirtschaftlichen Fortkommen zu argumentierenFälle wie diesen gibt es zu hauf in Österreich.Ich bin selbst Waldbesitzer von 6000m2 in der Steiermark ich bin mit Jägern zur Schule gegangen ich bin mit Jägern beim Wirtshaus gesessen ich habe mit Jägern Diskussionen geführt mir kannst nichts erzählen ich sage dir aus Erfahrung sicher 20%  der Typen sind Psychisch nicht einwandfreie Menschen.Ich kenne einen der Hat einen ganzen Zoo ausgestopft im Keller stehen na wenn man da nicht Stolz sein kann und das alles nur wegen den Wirtschaftlichen Fortkommen.Ein guter Freund aus der Kindheit ist Fleischer Meister der könnte die Geschichten Erzählen wie Jäger aus reiner Geldgier und Spaß Tiere Töten aber du würdest sagen Witschaftliches Fortkommen.Ich kenne auch Jäger die einwandfrei sind aber die sind leider Rar gesät.


----------



## roliK (21. Januar 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> So kann es sein, muss es aber eben nicht.
> Wenn ich aus ethischen Gründen ablehenen kann, dass ein Schwein erschossen wird, so kann ich auch ablehnen, dass die unter teilweise menschenverachtenden Umständen in Asien produzierten Mountainbikes durch meinen Wald fahren.
> Ethik ist leider allzu oft eine Spielwiese der Ideologie.


_menschenverachtende_ Umstände? Schon mal eine Fahrradfabrik in Taiwan, wo geschätzte 90 % der Mountainbikes herkommen, von innen gesehen?


----------



## CreepingDeath (21. Januar 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> _menschenverachtende_ Umstände? Schon mal eine Fahrradfabrik in Taiwan, wo geschätzte 90 % der Mountainbikes herkommen, von innen gesehen?


Nein, habe ich nicht und es geht mir auch nicht darum und ich entschuldige mich bei den Taiwanesen. Irgendwas wird aber an der Produktion, am Verkauf, etc von MTBs aus Sicht von irgendwem schon "unethisch" sein. Von mir aus die Gewinnung der Rohstoffe für die Reifen oder die Verschiffung der Räder von Taiwan nach Europa.
Wenn bereits das Natürlichste, was ein Mensch nebst Fortpflanzung so tun kann, nämlich jagen als unethisch gesehen werden kann, dann kann das allemal auch dem Biken aus irgendwelchen Gründen unterstellt werden (und wenn es die sinnlos überfahrenen Regenwürmer seien).
Ich würde mich daher als Biker nicht darüber freuen, dass dem Waldeigentümer künftig stärkere Rechte zu kommen könnten. (Vielmehr könnte man jetzt vielleicht eine Koalition mit den angeblich so pipfein vernetzten Jägern eingehen.)


----------



## roliK (21. Januar 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wenn bereits das Natürlichste, was ein Mensch nebst Fortpflanzung so tun kann, nämlich jagen als unethisch gesehen werden kann, dann kann das allemal auch dem Biken aus irgendwelchen Gründen unterstellt werden


Die Jagd, wie sie heute praktiziert wird, als "das Natürlichste, was ein Mensch nebst Fortpflanzung so tun kann" zu bezeichnen, zeugt für mich schon von sehr fortgeschrittener Verblendung. Und diese Auswüchse, wie das Anfüttern des Wilds, Gatterjagden, der Verkauf von hochkarätigen Abschüssen, das Jagen geschützter Tierarten usw. usf. sind genau das, was als "unethisch" bezeichnet wird und immer weniger Verständnis in der Bevölkerung findet.

Wie man das Abschießen von Tieren zum Spaß mit einer sportlichen Tätigkeit wie Mountainbiken vergleichen kann, erschließt sich mir daher nicht wirklich. Das sind so grundverschiedene Dinge aus so unterschiedlichen Beweggründen, daß sich auch die Grundbesitzer nicht auf eventuelle ethische Bedenken berufen können, um das Betretungsrecht in ihren Wäldern einzuschränken. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn sie ernstgenommen werden wollen.


----------



## payne (21. Januar 2016)

Genau so sehe ich das auch du sprichst mir aus der Seele Danke.


----------



## trail_desire (21. Januar 2016)

Interessante Links....

http://www.abschaffung-der-jagd.de/
Sogar ne Band schreibt die passenden Lieder....

http://www.jagd-fakten.de/alle-fakten-zur-jagd-in-deutschland-auf-einem-blick/
diese Fakten  nehmen es mit der Ehrlichkeit  nicht so ganz ernst.....


----------



## payne (21. Januar 2016)

Das Jäger 1x1 ist nicht besser.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Januar 2016)

http://www.wienerwaldtrails.at/2016/01/wir-geben-euch-bescheid/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (22. Januar 2016)

Da kann nur man sagen Glückwunsch einmal was Positives


----------



## steiggeist (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Januar 2016)

@steiggeist : änder deine signatur, da steht "fortstraßen".

außer du meinst einzig peintinger seine aufs rennfeld ;-), das ist wirklich eine fortstraße (pic im bikeboard.at gfladert):


----------



## freigeist (26. Januar 2016)

ist das die "anti-flüchtlingsmauer" welche die ösi-regierung gebaut hat ?


----------



## payne (26. Januar 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> @steiggeist : änder deine signatur, da steht "fortstraßen".
> 
> außer du meinst einzig peintinger seine aufs rennfeld ;-), das ist wirklich eine fortstraße (pic im bikeboard.at gfladert):


Wo ist das die Grenze zu Mexiko.


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Januar 2016)

freigeist schrieb:


> ist das die "anti-flüchtlingsmauer" welche die ösi-regierung gebat hat ?



ja, eindeutig ein "türl mit seitenteilen" (o-ton bundeskanzler faymann). 
nur 70km zu weit nördlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bern (26. Januar 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ja, eindeutig ein "türl mit seitenteilen" (o-ton bundeskanzler faymann).
> nur 70km zu weit nördlich...


...und vielleicht sind die null erwünschten Mountainbiker auch nur ein "Richtwert"?


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Januar 2016)

bern schrieb:


> ...und vielleicht sind die null erwünschten Mountainbiker auch nur ein "Richtwert"?



haha, glaubst wohl selber nicht.

vll sollt mei frau in slowenien mit familiennachzug argumentieren, dann darf ich auch mit...
oder no besser, welche von meine verwandten in italien lassen mich hinziehen?


----------



## dopero (26. Januar 2016)

Ist eine solche Videoüberwachung in Österreich rechtlich haltbar?

Es sollte durchaus ein paar Punkte geben, mit denen man die Überwacher beschäftigen kann (http://www.argedaten.at/php-generiert/_Videoüberwachung_Die_wichtigsten_Bestimmungen.html)
z.B. "Personen die „möglicherweise“ von einer Videoüberwachung erfasst wurden haben darüberhinaus ein Auskunftsrecht, welches in § 50e DSG 2000 geregelt ist. Macht man von diesem Recht gebrauch und wurde tatsächlich von einer Videoüberwachung erfasst, so hat man Anspruch auf die Übersendung einer Kopie des Videomaterials in einem „üblichen technischen Format“. "
oder hat schon mal jemand "überprüft" ob die Anlagen auch ordnungsgemäß gemeldet wurden?



steiggeist schrieb:


>


----------



## rpguagua (26. Januar 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> @steiggeist : änder deine signatur, da steht "fortstraßen".
> 
> außer du meinst einzig peintinger seine aufs rennfeld ;-), das ist wirklich eine fortstraße (pic im bikeboard.at gfladert):


Und wie kommen dort Wanderer durch, die dürfen ja ?


----------



## payne (26. Januar 2016)

Hier ein guter Link zum Thema Forststrassen in Bayern hier bei uns das selbe Bild.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/bayerischer-wald-mit-sattelschleppern-ueber-den-forstweg-1.2831916


----------



## franzam (26. Januar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Hier ein guter Link zum Thema Forststrassen in Bayern hier bei uns das selbe Bild.
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/bayerischer-wald-mit-sattelschleppern-ueber-den-forstweg-1.2831916



Das gleiche Bild vll. aber nicht das selbe. Bei uns baut keiner eine Absperrung ala DDR und bei uns darf auch jeder Wandern oder radeln.
Der ausufernde Wegebau mit 7 bis 10 Meter Breite incl. Gräben ist allerdings eine andere Sache


----------



## payne (26. Januar 2016)

In Österreich müsste MtB Fahren eigentlich unter  den Mafia Paragraphen fallen siehe Tierschützer


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Januar 2016)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Und wie kommen dort Wanderer durch, die dürfen ja ?



zu gwampert solltens net sein. 
ist ein schmaler durchlass da.


----------



## steiggeist (27. Januar 2016)

Neues aus der Steiermark.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen möchte 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...elandwirtschaft/videos/1040268439327701/&_rdr


----------



## bern (27. Januar 2016)

"Sehr gehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit kündige ich mit sofortiger Wirkung die Mitgliedschaft in Ihrem Verein und ersuche um Rücküberweisung der laufenden Kammerumlage.

Bei meiner Ehr'!"

glaubts geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (27. Januar 2016)

warum sind diese leute nur so... vollkommen blind, gegenüber dem, was wirklich wichtig ist auf der welt.. 
das ist doch wahrlich belangloser krempel. 
ich werde das nie kapieren (wenn ich solch nachrichten lese)


----------



## steiggeist (27. Januar 2016)

bern schrieb:


> "Sehr gehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit kündige ich mit sofortiger Wirkung die Mitgliedschaft in Ihrem Verein und ersuche um Rücküberweisung der laufenden Kammerumlage.
> 
> Bei meiner Ehr'!"
> ...


Probiere es ;-)


----------



## bern (27. Januar 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Probiere es ;-)


dafür reicht meine formulierungsgabe leider nicht aus, aber wenn ein literarisch begabter jurist (und beisitzender der landwirtschaftskammerwahl) _hier zufällig mitliest_ und mir ein paar sätze zusammenschreibt leite ich das unter meinem namen weiter ;-)


----------



## payne (27. Januar 2016)

Wir das Volk sollen Steuer zahlen und das Maul halten so ist das in Österreich.


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Januar 2016)

haha, a zwangsmitgliedschaft wirst nicht los.


----------



## payne (27. Januar 2016)

Da kann man sich zu 100% sicher sein


----------



## bern (27. Januar 2016)

hilft zwar nix, aber hat aussi müssen:


"Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident Titschenbacher,

ich beziehe mich auf ein von Ihnen auf der (offiziellen?) Facebookseite der Landwirtschaftskammer Steiermark veröffentlichtes Video zum Thema „Mountainbiken“.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht im Detail auf darin vorkommende, unrecherchierten Behauptungen eingehen („Gefahr für Wild, Eigentum und Sportler selbst“, „Fitnessstudio für Hobbbysportler“,…), sondern ein paar prinzipielle Anmerkungen festhalten:

-es ist nicht erst seit vorgestern bekannt, dass weite Teile der Steiermark von einer starken Abwanderung betroffen sind. Wir Landwirte sind in besonderem Maße davon betroffen.
Nur eine Minderheit der Landwirte lebt allein von der industriellen Produktion von Rohstoffen (Holz, fleisch, Getreide, Obst), der Grossteil ist von örtlicher Vermarktung der Produkte, Beherbergung (direkt oder als Lieferant für Beherbergungsbetriebe) abhängig oder führt den Betrieb sowieso nur im Nebenerwerb.
Sanfter Tourismus würde hier für die Regionen, für uns Bauern, eine grosse Chance bieten. Mit Ihrer strikten Haltung verhindern Sie die positive Entwicklung des ländlichen Raums, anstatt sie zu fördern.

-wenn Sie jetzt argumentieren, dass es sich beim Mountainbiken um keinen sanften, naturverträglichen Tourismus handelt, dann fordere ich Sie auf, diesbezüglich Erkundigungen bei den Standesvertretungen in Südtirol, in Bayern oder in der Schweiz einzuholen.
Dort funktioniert das Zusammenleben von Bauern, Jägern, Wanderern und Mountainbikern problemlos. Und das ohne grossflächige Sperren, man geht dort den umgekehrten Weg und reglementiert z.B. nur auf sehr stark frequentierten Wanderwegen.
Mountainbiker stellen in manchen Regionen wie dem Etschtal bereits einen nicht vernachlässigbaren Wirtschaftsfaktor dar und ermöglichen dadurch auch das Überleben bzw. den nicht-Wegzug von Landwirten.

-Niemand versteht, warum ein Forstwirt für eine z.T. gefördert errichtete Forststrasse nachher noch eine Benützungsgebühr kassieren kann.
Sie fördern dadurch das in der Bevölkerung ohnehin schon weit verbreitete Bild des steuerlich bevorteilten, subventionskassierenden Landwirts.

-Ihr Gesellschaftsbild geht an der Entwicklung vorbei. „Den Bauern“ gibt es immer weniger, genausowenig wie „den Arbeiter“. Wir sind gesellschaftlich eng verwoben.
Es gibt Landwirte, die mehr Unternehmer sind, es gibt „Städter“, die Landwirte werden und ja – es gibt auch mountainbikende Bauern.
Als meine Standesvertretung erwarte ich mir, dass diesen Umständen Rechnung getragen wird.

Als Eigentümer einer kleinen Landwirtschaft mit Pferdehaltung versuchen wir, unseren Beitrag zur Landschaftspflege zu leisten – auch durch Zupachtung ansonsten brachliegender Flächen.
Ich fordere Sie auf, Ihrerseits durch überlegte, zukunftsorientierte Vertretung Ihrer Mitglieder Ihren Beitrag für den ländlichen Raum zu leisten.


Über eine Stellungnahme freut sich


Ihr

Bernhard W."


----------



## payne (27. Januar 2016)

Das hast du sehr gut geschrieben alle Achtung bin gespannt auf die Ausreden.


----------



## araknoid (27. Januar 2016)

Ein sehr guter Brief und ich würde meinen ausgezeichnete Formulierungsgabe 
Ob sich der Herr Präsident diesen Brief auch tatsächlich durchliest ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2016)

araknoid schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Brief und ich würde meinen ausgezeichnete Formulierungsgabe
> Ob sich der Herr Präsident diesen Brief auch tatsächlich durchliest ist eine andere Frage.


Wenn er Charakter hat dann antwortet er sogar


----------



## steiggeist (28. Januar 2016)

von der upmove Facebook-Seite https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb/:

_Gestern zog dieses Video(https://goo.gl/fOuNko) der Landwirtschaftskammer Steiermark seine Kreise und jede Menge Kommentare nach sich. Auch aus den eigenen Reihen der Landwirte regt sich Widerspruch. 

Bernhard W. aus Graz-Umgebung schrieb in diesen Brief an den 
Präsidenten Titschenbacher:
"...es ist nicht erst seit vorgestern bekannt, dass weite Teile der Steiermark von einer starken Abwanderung betroffen sind. Wir Landwirte sind in besonderem Maße davon betroffen. 
Nur eine Minderheit der Landwirte lebt allein von der industriellen Produktion von Rohstoffen (Holz, fleisch, Getreide, Obst), der Grossteil ist von örtlicher Vermarktung der Produkte, Beherbergung (direkt oder als Lieferant für Beherbergungsbetriebe) abhängig oder führt den Betrieb sowieso nur im Nebenerwerb.
Sanfter Tourismus würde hier für die Regionen, für uns Bauern, eine grosse Chance bieten. Mit Ihrer strikten Haltung verhindern Sie die positive Entwicklung des ländlichen Raums, anstatt sie zu fördern."

Dass die Landwirtschaft unter starkem Druck steht. ist ja nichts neues. Nicht neu ist auch der Ruf nach Solidaridät der Bevölkerung für die Bauern, um z.B. den sinkenden Milchpreis durch freiwillige bezahlte Aufschläge für heimische Milch abzufedern, wie in diesem LWK-Video: https://goo.gl/rD9pfA.

Solche Zugeständnisse zu fordern, ohne auf der anderen Seite genau dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe ein kleines Zugeständnis bei der Öffnung von Forststraßen und Wegen für's Radfahren machen zu wollen? Da kann man nur sagen: Chuzpe!
_

Wer  Herrn Titschenbacher dazu was sagen will, hat hier die Möglichkeit:
[email protected]
https://www.facebook.com/lksteiermark


----------



## payne (30. Januar 2016)

*Forststraßen sind kein Fitnessstudio*






*Unterschriften-Aktion „Sicherheit im Wald“ läuft: Bereits mehr als 70.000 Österreicherinnen und Österreicher haben gegen generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen unterschrieben. Titschenbacher: Mountainbike-Strecken können nur im Einvernehmen und nicht über Beschlüsse im Parteiprogramm verordnet werden.*

*Für moderate Ausweitung der Mountainbike-Stecken im vertraglichem Einvernehmen.* „Unkontrolliertes Mountainbiken schadet unseren Wäldern und ist eine Gefahr für Wild, Eigentum, Wanderer und für die Sportler selbst. Eine generelle Öffnung aller Forststraßen für alle Waldnutzer ist somit kontraproduktiv“, bekräftigt Landwirtschaftskammer Präsident Franz Titschenbacher seine klare Position. Denn: Forststraßen sind in erster Linie Arbeitsplatz und kein Fitnessstudio. Titschenbacher weiter: „Wir sind für eine moderate Ausweitung der Mountainbike-Strecken in den steirischen Wäldern im vertraglichen Einvernehmen und mit einer entsprechenden finanziellen Abgeltung.“ In diesem Sinne erweitern sich die Strecken in der Steiermark jährlich um etwa hundert Kilometer. Ein Erzwingen einseitiger Interessen gefährdet ein gut ausbalanciertes System und führt zu einer Benachteiligung aller anderen Leistungen des Waldes. Titschenbacher: _„Lösungen können nur über Einvernehmen und nicht über Beschlüsse im Parteiprogramm verordnet werden.“_
*Steiermark: Rund 5.500 Kilometer Mountainbike-Routen. Österreichweit 27.000 Kilometer.* Rund 5.500 Kilometer Mountainbike-Routen gibt es in der Steiermark auf vertraglicher Basis, österreichweit sind es 27.000 Kilometer. Sie entsprechen einer Reise von Graz nach Stockholm, weiter nach Paris, Mailand und zurück nach Graz. Wer die 27.000 Kilometer erradeln will, müsste nach dieser Europareise noch zusätzlich einen Abstecher nach Peking und retour machen.
*Unterschriften-Aktion läuft. Bereits mehr als 70.000 Österreicherinnen und Österreicher gegen generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen.* Sicherheit im Wald heißt die Unterschriften-Aktion des österreichischen Forstvereins. Bereits mehr als 70.000 Österreicherinnen und Österreicher haben gegen eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen unterschrieben. Auch zahlreiche Prominente wie Prof. *Peter Schröcksnadel*, Klimatologin Dr. *Christa Kummer* und „Benimmpapst“ *Thomas Schäfer-Elmayer* lehnen ein grenzenloses Mountainbiken im Wald ab.


----------



## payne (30. Januar 2016)

Auch zahlreiche Prominente wie Prof. *Peter Schröcksnadel*, Klimatologin Dr. *Christa Kummer* und „Benimmpapst“ *Thomas Schäfer-Elmayer* lehnen ein grenzenloses Mountainbiken im Wald ab.

Das Schiesst den Vogel ab der Schröcksnadel gerade der ist dagegen


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Januar 2016)

Mein Vorschlag: Gebt den jungen, starken, männlichen Migranten in hinreichender Zahl gratis MTBs und das Thema ist bald erledigt. Mehr fällt mir zu dem Schwachsinn, der bei Euch in Österreich abgeht, nicht mehr ein. Aber so halb im Ernst: Mit seriösen, friedlichen demokratischen Methoden scheint man bei dem Thema nicht wirklich weiterzukommen. Und ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeit, als D die türkischen Gastarbeiter angeworben hatte, deren großes Hobby Picknicken mit der großen Familie und deren Schwäche die Beherrschung der deutschen Sprache war und ist. Seitdem jucken niemanden mehr die "Rasen Betreten verboten" Schilder - wir Deutschen habens übernommen und die Rasen habens überlebt. Wieviel Parkwächter und -Beamte davon einen Herzkasperl bekommen haben, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Und ich bin früher mal wirklich gern nach Österreich in Urlaub gefahren.


----------



## dopero (30. Januar 2016)

@ payne
Gerade der muss dagegen sein. Wenn ein Großteil des Geschäftes mit Bergbahnen und Tourismus zu tun hat, will man doch mit der Vermarktung weniger freigegebener Strecken möglichst viel Geld verdienen. Und darum geht es unterm Strich doch immer wenn man die Diskussionen zum Thema Wegefreigabe in AT verfolgt.

Wenn man nach Peter Schröcksnadel googelt, quillt der Filz schon aus dem Bildschirm. In der extremen Art imho wirklich nur in AT möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (30. Januar 2016)

Der Forstverein hat eh eine facebook seite 

Viel spass


----------



## freigeist (30. Januar 2016)

schon 70.000 leute..  der grenzenlose ekel gegenüber MTBlern muss in ösi.land ja wahrlich enorm sein... da bleibt einem echt die spucke weg


----------



## payne (30. Januar 2016)

Ich als Österreicher muss mich jeden Tag wundern über die Österreicher


----------



## payne (30. Januar 2016)

So und nicht anders
Regionale Konzepte sind - in österreich - sehr wichtig.

Man braucht 9 Landes-Mountainbike-Gesetze.
pro Polit. Bezirk eine eigene verordnung
pro Gemeinde die eigenen bestimmungen und je Forststraße passende ausnahmeregelungen.

Verwaltet wird das ganze vom zuständigen Gemeindeförster - der je nach Parteifarbe (rot/schwarz) - einen proporzmäßigen stellvertreter beigestellt bekommt, beide haben in monatlichen schriftlichen berichten den zuständigen Rot/Schwarz Bezirksforstdirektor bzw. dem Stellvertretenden Bezirksforstdirektor zu verständigen - die dann quartalsmäßig dem Landesforstdirektor oder dem....


----------



## payne (31. Januar 2016)

Heute in der Kronen Zeitung.

IMG_20160131_1423249_rewind


----------



## rpguagua (31. Januar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Heute in der Kronen Zeitung.
> 
> IMG_20160131_1423249_rewind


Da fehlt das Bild


----------



## payne (31. Januar 2016)

Ich bekomme es nicht rauf


----------



## steiggeist (31. Januar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Heute in der Kronen Zeitung.
> 
> IMG_20160131_1423249_rewind



Darf euch das Foto von @payne nachreichen....


----------



## martin2608 (1. Februar 2016)

danke @bern hard,
für den Brief an Herrn Titschenbacher,
ich konnte es auch nicht lassen und habe auch ein paar hoffentlich der Objektivität zuträgliche Zeilen verfasst:

Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident Titschenbacher,

bezugnehmend auf  Ihr auf Facebook veröffentlichtes  Video zum Thema Mountainbiken erlaube ich mir, Ihnen ein paar Gedanken zur Land- und Forstwirtschaft aus anderer Perspektive zu schreiben:

Wie uns die gelebte Praxis in einigen (auch alpinen) Nachbarländern zeigt,  ist das Fahren von Mountainbikern auf Forststraßen und Wegen kein Problem, solange sich die Beteiligten an gewisse Regeln halten. Sie haben Recht, wenn sie nun sagen: es halten sich nicht alle Mountainbiker an die Regeln.
Es halten sich aber auch viele Förster und Jäger nicht an die Regeln und fahren mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit auf Forstwegen, erschießen Luchse oder andere geschützte Tiere oder sogar andere Jäger.
Soll deswegen Jagen verboten werden? Ich denke, wir sollten darüber nachdenken und reden, wie wir mit Abweichungen vom Soll möglichst konstruktiv umgehen können.

Ich persönlich bin nicht aus der Steiermark und daher ist es mir in Bezug auf meine eigenen MTB-Touren ziemlich egal, welche Regeln dort herrschen und für den Urlaub gibt es mehr als genug Alternativen, die großteils schöner sind und sichereres Wetter haben.

Was ich aber sehr schade finde ist die Tatsache, wie vehement Sie glauben in Bezug auf MTBiken mit Ihrer Meinung die Wahrheit gepachtet zu haben.

Ein anderes Beispiel in Bezug auf "Wahrheit": Auf Ihrer FB-Seite ist zu lesen:
Titschenbacher:_ "Wir fordern einen Solidarbeitrag von 10 Cent auf regionale Milch, Butter und Käseprodukte!" Was ist Eure Meinung dazu?_
Wenn ich Ihnen meine Meinung dazu mitteilen darf: Ich finde es grundsätzlich in der aktuellen Situation gut, die Landwirte zu unterstützen; einen Solidarbeitrag für Milch, Butter und Käseprodukte finde ich aber nicht passend, da dem aktuellen Wissenstand entsprechend Kuhmilch (ich nehme an, diese haben Sie gemeint) für den menschlichen Körper ungesund ist; übrigens auch Schweinefleisch.
So gesehen wäre es eher angemessen, einen Solidarbeitrag aus den Erlösen dieser Produkte (wie auch bei den Zigaretten) an die Krankenkassen weiterzuleiten und jenen, die in einem gesunden Maß Sport treiben könnte man geringere Beiträge verrechnen, da diese Personen statistisch gesehen die Budgets der Krankenkassen weniger belasten.

Sie sehen, die Welt ist nicht nur schwarz oder weiß; es ist nicht alles böse, was MTBiker tun und auch nicht alles super, was Landwirte, Förster und Jäger tun!
Deshalb tut es uns allen gut, über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen und uns "sportlich" auf andere Sichtweisen einzulassen. Aus dieser Perspektive bin ich Ihnen auch nicht böse, obwohl Sie eine Gruppe vertreten, die neben sehr vielen wertvollen Tätigkeiten wie z.B. Landschaftspflege Produkte herstellt, die viele Konsumenten letztlich krank machen und damit unser ohnehin schon kostenintensives Gesundheitssystem noch mehr belasten.

mit sportlichen Grüßen
Martin

_mtb-Forum: ich möchte mit Euch jetzt nicht über Ernährung diskutieren - danke!_


----------



## steiggeist (2. Februar 2016)

Ein vereiteltes Wegverbot aus "DER NATURFREUND", Heft 6, 15.Juni 1909, XIII. Jahrg.von Georg Aigner, Linz

Alex aus dem "Forum Gipfeltreffen" hat dieses Kleinod aus der Geschichte der Wegefreiheit in Österreich in gefunden, das ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten kann ;-)

Ein schönes Beispiel für das ewige Bemühen, Erholungsuchende aus jagdlichem Interesse aus der Natur auszuschliessen. Diese Diskriminierung fand für Wanderer und Schifahrer mit dem "Freien Betretungsrecht" im Forstgesetz von 1975 sein Ende. Wir Radfahrer warten bis heute auf eine entsprechenden Gesetzesnovelle.
So sind für uns die Fortstraßen in Hinterstoder, wo diese Trutzpartie vor 108 Jahren statt fand, noch heute für uns Radfahrer Tabu!

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/trutzpartie-anno-1909/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e798.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (2. Februar 2016)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, Radfahrer (besonders die Gattung MountainBiker (würg..widerlich)) sind eben *keine* Naturfreunde sondern kriminelle Umweltzerstörer, die den hartarbeitenen Jägern und Förstern die arbeit erschweren und das hilflose Tier in seiner Artgerechten Umgebung stören wollen.. aus purer Lust am Drangsalieren (!) 

so wird doch nen Schuh draus


..oder ich verwechsle da jetzt irgentetwas


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

Es braucht eine neue Sportart... irgend was lautes (jodeln?) mit Stöcken, Boden zerstörendes zu Fuß, bei dem der Fuß eher über den Boden rutscht als "rollt"...mit Schuhwerk, welche Matschreifen als Sohle haben.


----------



## payne (2. Februar 2016)

Zwei Singletrails sollen ab Frühling für mehr Action beim Biken sorgen - Foto: /Wienerwaldtrails


WEIDLINGBACH

*Trailpark für Mountainbiker im Wienerwald genehmigt*
Letztes Update am 01.02.2016, 06:00

Start für modernes Streckennetz im Wald: Die Behörde hat ihr Okay für zwei Singletrails gegeben.

http://m.kurier.at/chronik/niederoe...tainbiker-im-wienerwald-genehmigt/178.654.466


----------



## TTT (2. Februar 2016)

Hadern und Lamentieren hilft euch nicht weiter, solange Orte wie Saalbach Erfolg mit ihrem Modell haben, die einzigen freien Wege zu haben. Die Energie ist besser in Threads eingesetzt, um die Leute auch außerhalb Österreichs über die Lage aufzuklären und um Solidarität zu  werben, z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gibts-so-was-wie-saalbach-noch-einmal.729792/#post-13560023


----------



## mw.dd (3. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Hadern und Lamentieren hilft euch nicht weiter, solange Orte wie Saalbach Erfolg mit ihrem Modell haben, die einzigen freien Wege zu haben. Die Energie ist besser in Threads eingesetzt, um die Leute auch außerhalb Österreichs über die Lage aufzuklären und um Solidarität zu  werben, z.B. hier:



...oder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/soelden-im-sommer-wie-ist-das.753419/page-2#post-13560958


----------



## steiggeist (8. Februar 2016)

Mountainbiker Österreichs, und was ist los mit EUCH?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/08/mountainbiker-deutschlands-was-ist-los-mit-euch/


----------



## payne (8. Februar 2016)

Das ist was ich die ganze Zeit sage Speziell wir MTB Fahren,Tierschützer,Kletterer.Wanderer usw usw müssen zusammenhalten zusammen sind wir Stark los Leute wir backen das


----------



## payne (17. Februar 2016)

Andrä Rupprechter / Bild: (c) APA/HERBERT PFARRHOFER 

*Würde Andrä Rupprechter das Raubtier, das mehrere Schafe gerissen hat, am liebsten selbst erschießen? Aussagen bei einer Diskussion sorgen für Diskussion.*

16.02.2016 | 18:25 |  (Die Presse)

*Salzburg. *Ein Wolf geht um in Salzburg. Reißt dort Schafe. Und im niederösterreichischen Waldviertel ist noch ein Wolf unterwegs. Und hat dort erst vor wenigen Tagen Damwild gerissen. Doch das ist eine andere Geschichte. Zurück nach Salzburg, genauer in den Pinzgau. Dort ist laut „Pinzgauer Nachrichten“ Umweltminister Andrä Rupprechter (ÖVP) bei einer, wie es heißt, hitzigen Diskussion aufgetreten. Dessen Wortmeldung sorgt nun selbst für neue Diskussionen.

„Ich bin sogar bereit, selbst eine Jagdkarte für Salzburg zu lösen“, wurde der Ressortchef in dem Regionalmedium zitiert. Eine Aussage, für die der Minister am Dienstag – etwa vom WWF – scharf kritisiert wird. Mit der Aussage, dass er am liebsten selbst eine Jagdkarte für Salzburg lösen würde, empfehle Rupprechter einen Rechtsbruch, „denn jeder willkürliche Abschuss eines Wolfes in Österreich ist illegal“, heißt es in einer WWF-Aussendung. Das sei eine „unfassbare Entgleisung, die jeder rechtlichen und fachlichen Grundlage entbehrt“. In Österreich leben insgesamt um die fünf Wölfe, die durch nationale und europaweite Gesetze streng geschützt sind, so der WWF.




*„Überzogene Äußerung“*
Aus Rupprechters Büro heißt es nun, die Aussage sei „aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen“. Es habe sich um eine überzogene Äußerung bei einer hitzigen Podiumsdiskussion gehandelt, „um die Anwesenden zum Nachdenken anzuregen“, wie eine Sprecherin Rupprechters auf APA-Anfrage sagt.

Natürlich sei das Ministerium daran interessiert, „dass es zu keinem Zusammentreffen von Beutegreifern und Nutztieren kommt“. Jagdrecht und Naturschutz seien jedoch Ländersache. „Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass wir im Alpenraum keine großflächige Besiedlung brauchen, weder vom Wolf noch vom Bären. Ich bin bereit, mich als Umweltminister und als Vorsitzender der Alpenkonvention – ich übernehme im Herbst den Vorsitz – dafür einzusetzen“, wird Rupprechter in der regionalen Wochenzeitung weiter zitiert.

In Salzburg war zuletzt Anfang Jänner im Flachgau ein Wolf aktiv und hat dort Rehe und eine Hirschkuh gerissen. Das haben DNA-Analysen von Speichelproben in den Bisswunden der Tiere bestätigt. Seit 2009 kommt es im Bundesland immer wieder zum Auftreten von Wölfen. 2014 wurden auf der Illingerbergalm bei St. Gilgen vier Schafe gerissen. 2015 schlug ein Wolf am Imbachhorn bei Kaprun zu und tötete zahlreiche Schafe, auch in Filzmoos trat 2015 ein Wolf auf. (red./APA)

So lange solche Schwachstellen im Amt sind werden unsere Forderungen auch im Sande Verlaufen der Tyb hat ein Brett vorm Kopf.


----------



## freigeist (17. Februar 2016)

ja, einen Wolf zu erlegen.. das hat was... is ne tolle Trophäe.. im heimischen Keller. 
Dort sitzen dann die Helden, schwelgen in Erinnerung, wie sie die Bestie mit blanker Brust und mit ihren "blossen Händen" erlegt haben. Schwenken dabei ihren Cognac-glas und holen sich noch einen runter.. diese "Helden" 

bei uns in Brandenburg wurden 2 Wölfe erschossen und geköpft. Wenn man bedenkt, wer alles ne Waffen tragen darf... 
aber ok, is ja nur zum Schutz aller..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (18. Februar 2016)

54
*Kritik an Trailstrecke*

Die neue Trailstrecke in Weidlingbach sorgt auch bei den Grünen Klosterneuburg für Kritik, besonders die Frage, warum die Politiker nicht informiert wurden.





Grünen-Chef Sepp Wimmer ist mit dem Trailpark in Weidlingbach nicht einverstanden. © NÖN
In Weidlingbach entsteht ein neuer Trailpark für Mountainbiker, die NÖN berichtete bereits vergangene Woche.




Trailpark in Weidlingbach 25
*"Birgt große Gefahren"*
ZUM ARTIKEL
Doch neben einigen Anrainern und Ortsvorsteherin Waltraud Balaska sehen auch die Grünen Klosterneuburg die beiden Strecken sehr kritisch. „Wie alle wissen, bin ich seit Jahrzehnten ein enthusiastischer Mountainbiker. Ich bike im Jahr etwa 5.000 Kilometer. Meine Kritik ist daher nicht die eines Mountainbike-Gegners, sondern eines Enthusiasten“, schickt er der Kritik voraus.

Laut Wimmer sei das Ansinnen der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Mountainbiker sicher nicht, dass Trailparks in den Wald gebaut werden, sondern dass im Tourismusland Niederösterreich endlich die Forststraßen – bei klarer Regelung und Haftung der Mountainbiker – weitestgehend freigegeben werden.

*„Wer war vonseiten der Stadt eingebunden?“*
„Die NÖ Touristiker jammern über die immer schlechtere Schneesituation im Winter, aber dass im Sommer nur etwa zwei von zehn der wunderschönen niederösterreichischen Ausflugshütten durch die Mountainbiker legal erreicht werden können, ist ihnen offensichtlich entgangen“, kritisiert Wimmer. Er habe natürlich auch verständnis für Trail-Biker, allerdings müsse eine solche Strecke ja nicht in einem unberührten Waldstück entstehen.

*„Ist nicht Sache der Gemeinde gewesen"*
Man solle dies in einem Gelände realisieren, das von der Infrastruktur schon aufgeschlossen ist. Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt Wimmers: „Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man so eine sensible Angelegenheit den verantwortlichen Stadtpolitikern vorenthalten hat? Bei der Trial Strecke gab es keine Information für uns Stadtpolitiker. Wer war
eigentlich vonseiten der Stadt bei dieser Sache eingebunden?“ Auch in keinem Ausschuss sei das Thema behandelt worden, sicher auch nicht im Umweltausschuss.

Bürgermeister Stefan Schmuckenschlager kontert: „Diese beiden Strecken fallen nicht in die Kompetenzen der Gemeinde. Die Grundstückseigentümer, also die Bundesforste und das Stift Klosterneuburg, sowie die Bezirkshauptmannschaft haben sich damit beschäftigt“, erklärt Schmuckenschlager.

Von Markus Nurschinger

http://mobil.noen.at/nachrichten/lo...neuburg/Kritik-an-Trailstrecke;art2657,712155


----------



## Hiasi87 (18. Februar 2016)

Österreichische Politiker sind Wahnsinnige egal welcher Partei


----------



## freigeist (18. Februar 2016)

Satire auf höchstem Niveau ..


in welchem paralleluniversum leben die nur?!


----------



## payne (18. Februar 2016)

freigeist schrieb:


> Satire auf höchstem Niveau ..
> 
> 
> in welchem paralleluniversum leben die nur?!



Das ist Österreich wie es leibt und Lebt warum einfach machen wenn es kompliziert auch geht


----------



## payne (18. Februar 2016)

*Waldbewirtschaftung*
Kategorien zum Thema: Forstwirtschaft Wald startseiteTop
Das Forstgesetz sichert Rahmenbedingungen für Bewirtschafter und Gesellschaft. Die aktuellen Tendenzen gefährden den Interessenausgleich.




Das Forstgesetz soll den Ausgleich zwischen Waldbesitzern und Gesellschaft schaffen. Foto: Reh/LK OÖ.
Im Rahmen des Waldpolitik-Tages der Wintertagung informierten Christian Brawenz, Agrarattaché in Südosteuropa, und Stefanie Wieser, Juristin der Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich, über rechtliche Neuerungen im Forstgesetz seit der Novelle 2002. Die Neuauflage des Kommentars zum Forstgesetz (Brawenz/Kind/Wieser) wurde vom Manz Verlag vorgestellt.

Das Forstgesetz ist das zentrale „Werkzeug“ in der Forstwirtschaft und sichert seit 1975 die Rahmenbedingungen für die Waldbewirtschafter sowie für die Gesellschaft. Das Kernanliegen des strengen österreichischen Forstgesetzes bildet die nachhaltige Waldbewirtschaftung. Diese steht für die Pflege und Nutzung der Wälder, sodass deren Produktivität sowie deren biologische Vielfalt erhalten bleiben, um ökonomische, ökologische und gesellschaftliche Funktionen erfüllen zu können. Betrachtet man aktuelle gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen im Hinblick auf den Wald, sind einige Tendenzen feststellbar, die den seit 1975 bewährten Interessenausgleich gefährden. Dazu zählen unter anderem Eigentumseinschränkungen durch Freizeitnutzung oder Entwicklungen im Naturschutz.

Rechtlicher Interessenausgleich durch einseitige Forderungen gefährdet

Die Nutzung des Waldes für Freizeitzwecke ist in der jüngeren Vergangenheit vielfältiger und intensiver geworden. Einzelne Gruppierungen versuchen dies heute sogar zu ihrem eigenen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil zu nutzen. So wird zum Beispiel gefordert, das Betretungsrecht im Wald zu erweitern und den Arbeitsplatz Forststraße generell für Mountainbiker zu öffnen. Dabei geht es um die Nutzung fremden Eigentums für den eigenen Profit und das eigene Vergnügen. Völlig außer Acht gelassen werden bei solch einseitigen Forderungen die vielfältigen Funktionen des Waldes für die Gesellschaft, Sicherheits- und Haftungsfragen sowie die Tatsache, dass durch bewährte vertragliche Lösungen vor Ort bereits ein großes Angebot geschaffen wurde.

Seit 2002 wurde auch die Entbürokratisierung im Forstgesetz weitergeführt. Dabei wurden einerseits der Verwaltungsapparat und seine Kosten reduziert und andererseits die Betriebe entlastet. Eine gegenteilige Tendenz zeigen Abläufe rund um den Naturschutz. So sind viele Forststraßen zwar forstrechtlich bewilligungsfrei, werden aber immer häufiger wesentlich aufwändigeren Naturschutzverfahren unterworfen. Auch die Ausweisung immer weiterer Schutzgebiete - wie zum Beispiel Natura 2000 - wird vorangetrieben und wirft am Ende die Frage auf, wie unter diesen Voraussetzungen die vielfältigen Waldleistungen gewährleistet werden sollen und wer das alles bezahlt.

Eine weitere bedenkliche Entwicklung ist jene der „Vollkaskogesellschaft“. Nach dem Motto „Jeder darf sorglos sein, irgendwer wird schon haften“, wird oft ignoriert, dass der Wald eine Betriebsstätte ist. Die Ansprüche an den Waldbewirtschafter zur Kontrolle der „eigenen Sphäre“ sind häufig realitätsfern, da die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen das einfach nicht mehr ermöglichen.

Gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen wie die oben genannten unterstreichen die Bedeutung und Notwendigkeit eines strengen Forstgesetzes, dessen kommentierte Neuauflage nun nach mehr als zehn Jahren erschienen ist. Seit dem Jahr 2002 hat der Gesetzgeber siebenmal Änderungen am Forstgesetz vorgenommen. Im Wesentlichen wurden Unklarheiten beseitigt, Anpassungen an EU Normen vorgenommen und rechtspolitische Gestaltungswünsche vollzogen. Die größten praktischen Auswirkungen hatten die Änderungen im Jahr 2013, wie unter anderem der Rechtszug von der Forstbehörde zum Landesverwaltungsgericht, Klarstellungen beim Waldbegriff, neue Bestimmungen zu den Bringungs-genossenschaften oder die neue Kategorie „Gefahrenabwehrbannwald“.

Mit der grundlegenden Reform der Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit in Österreich wurde der Instanzenzug auch im Forst völlig neu gestaltet: Nach der ersten Instanz führt der Weg seit 2014 zum Landesverwaltungsgericht. Aus mittlerweile zwei Jahren Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit gibt es auch bereits zahlreiche Entscheidungen. Im Zentrum von Fragen, welche den Höchstrichtern vorgelegt wurden, standen unter anderem Forststraßen, Waldverwüstung oder Freizeitnutzung. Genau diese in der Praxis wichtigen, oft kontroversiell beurteilten Themen werden in der Neuauflage des Kommentars zum Forstgesetz von Christian Brawenz, Martin Kind und Stefanie Wieser schwerpunktmäßig behandelt. Dass viele dieser Fragen mit Entwicklungen zur weiteren Einschränkung des Eigentumsrechtes zu tun haben, verdeutlicht die große Bedeutung des Forstgesetzes als Instrument zur Sicherung von stabilen Rahmenbedingungen sowie des Interessenausgleiches zwischen Waldbewirtschafter.

Hier die Fortsetzung der Dummheit.

http://www.landwirt.com/Forstgesetz...-die-Waldbewirtschaftung,,17069,,Bericht.html


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Februar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Laut Wimmer sei das Ansinnen der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Mountainbiker sicher nicht, dass Trailparks in den Wald gebaut werden, sondern dass im Tourismusland Niederösterreich endlich die Forststraßen – bei klarer Regelung und Haftung der Mountainbiker – weitestgehend freigegeben werden.



Für einen "enthusiastischen" Mountainbiker hat der gute Mann recht wenig Ahnung davon, was Mountainbiker wollen. Und ich werde auch nie verstehen, wie eine (gepflegte) handtuchbreite Spur in einem Wirtschaftswald das ökologische Gleichgewicht stören kann, egal ob hier in Bayern oder bei Euch drüben.

Ich bin kein Freund von Mega-Bikeparks mit Mega-Strukturen. Die Masse der Mountainbiker sind Tourenfahrer. Feierabendrunde den Berg rauf und etwas Fahrspaß runter. Selbstverständlich naturverträglich. Und das sollte wirklich ohne Probleme realisierbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiasi87 (19. Februar 2016)

Habe erst heute wieder von einem Arbeitskollegen gehört der Nebenerwerbs Bauer ist das sie ihm einen Unterschriftenliste gegen die Öffnung der Forststrassen für Mtber unter die Nase gehalten haben er solle doch unterschreiben ohne ihn wirklich aufzuklären er sollte es nicht mal lesen. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist wer da wirklich so dahinter gegen die Öffnung ist es werden ja alle erdenklichen Gegenargumente vom Schaden fürs Wild, die Zerstörung von Wegen und Straßen. Wir werden hier irgendwie nicht gleich wie andere Outdoor Sportler behandelt wenn ich mir  ansehe was mit denn Tourenski bei mir in der Heimatgemeinde abgeht für die wird eigens eine Pistenspur perberiert sogar die Straße wird preberiert, jeden Mittwoch hat die Hütte bis in die Nacht offen da ists überhaupt kein Problem wenn man in der Nacht mit der Stirnlampe unterwegs ist und das sind alle die nicht skifahren können Bauern usw. Aber im Sommer mit dem Bike ists sogar zu Mittag verboten.


----------



## TTT (19. Februar 2016)

Löse dich von der Vorstellung, dass es um Sachargumente geht! Es geht Denen um weitere Eingriffe in ihre Eigentumsrechte. Zur Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen sind ihnen alle Mittel Recht, es geht ihnen nicht um die Wahrheit ihrer Argumente. Hätten sie den Kampf gegen Fußgänger und Skitourengeher nicht schon vor Jahrzehnten verloren, würden sie gegen diese genauso vorgehen. So versuchen sie diese möglichst gegeneinander auszuspielen, bzw. die Freigabe für Wanderer (die nicht umkehrbar ist) als ihre grundsätzlich generöse Haltung gegenüber Erholungssuchende darzustellen!
Ein weiterer nicht zu unterschätzender Punkt gegen eine Öffnung ist die gängige Praxis, Forststraßen freizukaufen. Diese Einnahmequelle werden sie mit Hauen und Zähnen verteidigen. In sofern erweisen sich die vermeintlichen Erfolge der Touristiker als wahrhafte Phyrrussiege! Solange ihr denen nicht in die Suppe spuckt, indem ihr in Foren und sozialen Medien die Rechtslage bekannt macht und um Solidarität mit den Einheimischen Bikern werbt, indem Österreich ganzjährig als Touristenziel gemieden wird, habt ihr die zwei mächtigsten Feinde gegen euch: Den Tourismus und den (Geld)Adel.


----------



## burki111 (19. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Für einen "enthusiastischen" Mountainbiker hat der gute Mann recht wenig Ahnung davon, was Mountainbiker wollen.


sehe ich etwas anders:
Das Primärziel muss doch sein, dass das MTB dem Fussgänger gleichgestellt wird.
Eine Ausgrenzung hin zum reinen "Parkbiken" sehen sicher gewisse Kreise als Ideallösung an (Biker reguliert und dazu klingelt noch die Kasse im Lifthäuschen). Wenn dann aber dafür noch "unerschlossene Gebiete" erschlossen werden, ist das Ganze noch grotesker, als es jetzt schon ist.

Achja, ich bin regelmässig in Österreich zum Biken, doch Geld (selbst das Tanken ist dort inzwischen uninteressant geworden) lasse ich dort höchst selten liegen...


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Februar 2016)

burki111 schrieb:


> sehe ich etwas anders:
> Das Primärziel muss doch sein, dass das MTB dem Fussgänger gleichgestellt wird.
> Eine Ausgrenzung hin zum reinen "Parkbiken" sehen sicher gewisse Kreise als Ideallösung an (Biker reguliert und dazu klingelt noch die Kasse im Lifthäuschen). Wenn dann aber dafür noch "unerschlossene Gebiete" erschlossen werden, ist das Ganze noch grotesker, als es jetzt schon ist.
> 
> Achja, ich bin regelmässig in Österreich zum Biken, doch Geld (selbst das Tanken ist dort inzwischen uninteressant geworden) lasse ich dort höchst selten liegen...



Es gab die Strecken dort schon einige Jahre und sie werden gut besucht. 
Es wurde hier daraufhin gearbeitet sie zu legalisieren und ein Wanderweg geht dort auch hoch also nix mit  unerschlossen


----------



## Christian66 (20. Februar 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Es gab die Strecken dort schon einige Jahre und sie werden gut besucht.
> Es wurde hier daraufhin gearbeitet sie zu legalisieren und ein Wanderweg geht dort auch hoch also nix mit  unerschlossen



Unerschlossen steht in dem Kontext wohl für "da verdienen wir noch nix dran" oder "da steht noch kein Kartenhäuschen"


----------



## payne (20. Februar 2016)

Was ich hier lese widerspiegelt doch was ich ab und zu auch auf den Trails erlebe: Wanderer denen man das Wort „Riesenanschiss“ schon einen Kilometer weit vom Gesicht ablesen kann. Ich frage mich was solche Leute überhaupt in die Berge verschlägt, den Spass oder Freude haben diese Leute nicht, unabhängig ob jetzt ein Biker in der Nähe ist oder nicht. Hopfen und Malz ist dort schon längst verloren, man kann noch so langsam fahren, noch so freundlich grüssen, dass „Guten Tag“ meinerseits wird von diesen Griessgrämigen Individuen als Startschuss interpretiert gleich mal eine ordentliche Hasstirade von sich zu geben. Rotzfrech, keinerlei Manieren und meist genau so wenig Inhalt oder Logik in deren Gefluche und mit der Inneren Überzeugung, dass wenn man sich schon die mühsamen 2 Stunden Autofahrt auf sich nehmen musste einem nun aber auch gefälligst die Bergidylle exklusiv zur Verfügung stehen sollte.
Ich denke mir aber jeweils nur, dass wenn sich solche Leute in der Stadt/ Ausgang gegenüber gewissen Individuen so verhalten würden, wohl am nächsten Morgen in der Intensivstation aufwachen würden. Zum Glück bin ich als „radikaler und rücksichtsloser Biker“ da friedfertiger…


----------



## payne (23. Februar 2016)

Finkenstein  *11.02.2016*
*Wiederaufbau der Annahütte stößt auf viel Widerspruch*

Eine Initiative will die Annahütte in Finkenstein wiederaufbauen. Doch die Bundesforste als Grundeigentümer sind dageben.





t der alten Annahtütte soll auch die neue entstehen Foto © KK
Gestritten wird am und über den Jeppca-Sattel schon länger. Und zwar darüber, ob er nun Jepca- oder Annahütten-Sattel heißt.
Doch nun kommt auf die Alm in der Gemeinde Finkenstein ein neuer Konflikt zu. Die Freunde der Annahütte, allen voran *Josef Puschan*, wollen die namensgebende Hütte, die bereits während des Zweiten Weltkriegs abgebrannt ist, wieder aufbauen. „Seit 15 Jahren verfolge ich dieses Projekt schon, jetzt wollen wir endlich Nägel mit Köpfen machen“, sagt der Unternehmer.




Die Mountainbiker am Weg auf den Annahüttesattel stören die Bundesforste nicht – eine Hütte würde es schon tunFoto © Jandl
Sein Plan: Direkt am Standort der alten Hütte soll eine neue entstehen. „Kein Palast, aber eine zeitgemäße Hütte, auf der wir Wanderern auch einen Schlafplatz bieten können.“ Wirtschaftlich sieht er ein solides Potenzial für den Betrieb. „Es gibt zwischen Finkenstein und Kranjska Gora keine bewirtschaftete Hütte entlang der sieben Stunden dauernden Wanderung. Und auch die Radfahrer, die seit der offiziellen Öffnung des Weges für Mountainbiker die Straße befahren, hätten dann einen Platz zur Einkehr.“ Unterstützung erhält er von Kärnten Werbung-Chef* Christian Kresse*: „Der der Sattel ist ein wichtiger Teil des Alpe-Adria-Trails, der von Heiligenblut bis ans Meer nach Triest führt. Allerdings ist er auch der einzige Teilabschnitt auf dem wir keinerlei Gastronomie anbieten können“, sagt Kresse.

*Forstliche Interessen*
So begeistert Puschan von seinen Plänen erzählt, so entschieden ist der Widerspruch von *Günther Tragatschnig*. Er leitet für die Bundesforste den Forstbetrieb Kärnten-Lungau, zu dem auch die mehr als 600 Hektar rund um die einstige Annahütte gehören. „Es tut mir leid für Herrn Puschan, aber wir können hier einfach keinen Hüttenbetrieb zulassen“, sagt Tragatschnig. „Das Gebiet wird von uns sehr intensiv Forstwirtschaftlich genutzt, zudem haben wir das Gebiet an zwei Jagdkunden verpachtet. Eine permanente Störung, die eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mit sich bringen würde, wäre einfach nicht in unserem Interesse, sagt Tragatschnig.
Zudem gelte es eine Quelle in diesem Bereich zu schützen. „Es kann sein, dass man diese Quelle in absehbarer Zeit fassen wird, um sie zur Trinkwasserversorgung heranzuziehen, da birgt ein naher Hüttenbetrieb viel zu viele Gefahren“, sagt Tragatschnig.

*Hütte in Slowenien*
Puschan will trotz dieser Argumente nicht von seinem Plan abkehren und hat für den 21. Februar zu einer Informationsveranstaltung in das Kulturhaus Latschach geladen. „Ich will die Hütte beim Annakirchtag 2019 eröffnen“, gibt sich der 60-jährige ehrgeizig. Er beruft sich zudem darauf, dass es noch ein aufrechtes Baurecht für die Hütte gebe – und die Rechtsnachfolgerin der einstigen Hüttenwirte sich auch für einen Wiederaufbau einsetzen würde. Auch die Meinung der Bundesforste sieht er nicht in Stein gemeißelt. „2006 hat man sich auch gegen eine Mountainbikestrecke ausgesprochen, mittlerweile fahren im Sommer jeden Tag hunderte Radler auf den Berg.

Das Projekt
*Neubau.* Auf 1587 Metern Seehöhe soll die Annahütte neu gebaut werden. Die Hütte wurde erstmals in den 1930ern errichtet und brannte in den Kriegswirren 1944 ab.
*Eigentum.* Die Alm gehört den Bundesforsten, einer 100% Tochter der Republik Österreich. Eigentümervertreter ist Landwirtschaftsminister Andrä Rupprechter.


Während Puschan sich sorgt, dass im Falle einer Ablehnung durch die Bundesforste auf slowenischer Seite des Sattels eine Hütte errichtet würde, hätte Tragatschnig damit kein Problem. „Die Bewirtung müsste dann ja über die slowenische Straße erfolgen – und alleine das macht den Plan sehr schwer umsetzbar.“
THOMAS CIK

* Meine Kleine Zeitung -  Hier 4 Wochen GRATIS testen! *


Druckbare Version anzeigen
E-Mail
Tweet
* 4 Kommentare*
Kommentar erstellen


GustavSchatzmayr am 18.02.2016 10:15 Kommentar melden

* Bundesforste - ein Staat im Staat *
Die Bundesforste gehören den Bürgern Österreichs, deren Repräsentanten fühlen sich jedoch den Jagdpächtern mehr verfplichtet als den Eigentümern.

"Eine permanente Störung, die eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mit sich bringen würde, wäre einfach nicht in unserem Interesse, sagt Tragatschnig."

Mit "unserem Interesse" meint er nicht das Interesse der Bürger sondern Eigeninteressen, die im Widerspruch zu denen der Bürger stehen. Diese Ignoranz ist unerträglich!
Lesenswert? Ja 










 Nein (aus 3 Stimmen)
Antwort erstellen
SafronS am 17.02.2016 21:34 Kommentar melden

die italienischen Jagdpächter freuen sich...
Lesenswert? Ja 










 Nein (aus 2 Stimmen)
Antwort erstellen
bimbolino am 12.02.2016 16:39 Kommentar melden

* Annahütte *
Es wird eine Hütte für Schutzsuchende. Wo liegt da das Problem.
Lesenswert? Ja 










 Nein (aus 2 Stimmen)
Antwort erstellen
walderich am 12.02.2016 15:13 Kommentar melden

* Dass die Bundesforste dagegen sind, wundert mich nicht *
Sie hätten gerne, wie auch die meisten Jäger, den Wald für sich allein und ihre zahlungskräftigen Jagdkunden. Es sind sowieso schon viel zu viele Wege gesperrt worden für die betuchte Klientel, die sich wie die adeligen Grundherren aufspielen. Das gemeine Volk bleibt ausgesperrt.

Villach  *23.02.2016 *
*„Für Gäste ist der Bau der Anna-Hütte ein Muss“*

Rund 200 Personen verfolgten im Kulturhaus Latschach die Diskussion um die Anna-Hütte.




200 Interessierte folgten der Einladung von Josef Puschan und nahmen an der Informationsveranstaltung im Kulturhaus Latschach teil Foto © Zore
Stoff für Diskussionen liefert der mögliche Wiederaufbau der Anna-Hütte nahe des Jepca-Sattels genug. Entsprechend versammelten sich mehr als 200 Interessierte, Vertreter aus Politik und Tourismus im Kulturhaus Latschach, um von Initiator *Josef Puschan* mehr über die Idee zu erfahren.
Als einziger Skeptiker stand Jäger und Gastwirt* Hubert Baumgartner* am Podium. „Wenn ein Pächter über zehn Jahre mehrere hunderttausend Euro zahlt, ist es sein gutes Recht, sich zu wehren. Durch den Mountainbike-Weg ist das Revier sowieso schon beunruhigt“, klagte Baumgartner.
Das Revier ist ohnehin schon beunruhigt, daher haben die Jäger, die ja auch viel zahlen, keine Freude mit einer Hütte. Wir brauchen einen Konsens, den wir erst schaffen müssen. Hubert Baumgartner, Gastwirt und Jäger

Seit zwölf Jahren bemüht sich Unternehmer Puschan, die 1944 abgebrannte Schutzhütte wieder aufzubauen. Ihm stehen aber die Österreichischen Bundesforste als Eigentümer des Gebietes und zwei Jagdpächter gegenüber.



Georg Overs und Christian Kresse befürworten das ProjektFoto © Zore

Unter den Befürwortern sind auch die Bürgermeister von Finkenstein und Kranjska Gora, *Christian Poglitsch* und *Janez Hrovat*, die beide finanzielle Unterstützung für einen möglichen Wiederaufbau zusicherten. Von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Hütte, deren Aussehen und Finanzierung noch in der Luft hängen, sind auch *Peter Wrolich*, Vertreter des „Radland Kärnten“, Villachs Tourismusregionsleiter, *Georg Overs* und Kärnten-Werbung-Chef *Christian Kresse* überzeugt. „Der Weg über den Sattel ist die meist befahrene Mountainbike-Strecke Kärntens und die einzige Etappe des Alpen Adria Wanderweges ohne Bewirtung. Aus sportlicher und touristischer Sicht ist die Hütte ein Muss“, legten Wrolich und Kresse vor. „Im Sinne der Naherholung und der Gäste-Bewirtung braucht es die Schutzhütte, aber kein Großprojekt“, zogen die anderen Redner nach.
Mich haben nach der Berichterstattung der Kleinen Zeitung einige Leute kontaktiert. Von den Bundesforsten bis zum Ministerium. Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Ich unterstütze den Bau einer solchen Hütte.Christian Poglitsch (ÖVP), Bürgermeister Finkenstein
Nicht vom Erscheinen überzeugen konnte Puschan die Hütten-Gegner. Weder *Günther Tragatschnig*, Leiter der Bundesforste-Abteilung Kärnten-Lungau, noch die beiden Pächter erschienen. Poglitsch, selbst Mitpächter in dem Gebiet, möchte aber noch in dieser Woche mit den Dreien über einen Kompromiss reden.


----------



## payne (23. Februar 2016)

*Österreich Mountainbiken in Lermoos*

Von Gabriela Beck aus Lermoos 14. Februar 2016 - 05:00 Uhr
 




Die Tiroler Zugspitz-Arena wurde wiederholt zu Österreichs bester Mountainbike-Region gewählt._Foto: Tiroler Zugspitz Arena_
* Wo sich im Winter in Lermooos Skifahrer tummeln, stürzen sich im Sommer Mountainbiker die Hänge hinunter. Für Einsteiger gibt es spezielle Angebote. *
„Den Lenker gut festhalten, Gewicht nach hinten und bloß nicht die Bremsen reinhauen, dann schafft ihr das“, verspricht Georg Mott, bevor er auf seinem Rad elegant über die Wegkante kippt und den Steilhang hinunter rast. Mit ‚das‘ meint er die Rinnen und Stufen, die Kühe und Erosion auf der Almwiesen hinterlassen haben. Ein vollgefedertes Mountainbike steckt die Holperstrecke locker weg - wenn der Fahrer nicht die Nerven verliert und angesichts rapide auf ihn zukommender vermeintlicher Mega-Trichter eine Vollbremsung hinlegt. Dieser Sport hat mindestens ebenso viel mit ‚Blockaden im Kopf überwinden‘ zu tun wie mit Fahrtechnik, so viel steht nach zwei Tagen Mountainbike-Einsteiger-Camp in Lermoos fest.
Ausgehend von Ehrwald und Lermoos führen 103 offizielle Touren in alle vier Himmelsrichtungen durch die Tiroler Zugspitz-Arena. Die österreichische Seite der Zugspitze gilt als eine der vielseitigsten Mountainbike-Regionen überhaupt. Georg Mott, Chef der Bikeguiding Zugspitz-Arena, und seine Mitarbeiter, die Coaches, also Trainer genannt werden, kennen jede Bodenwelle, jeden Graben und jede größere Wurzel in der Umgebung. Seit 20 Jahren begleiten sie Einsteiger auf leichten Genuss-Touren rund um glasklare Gebirgsseen, zeigen Fortgeschrittenen Routen mit anspruchsvollen Singletrails, auf denen man nicht nebeneinander fahren oder laufen kann, oder vermitteln das dafür erforderliche Können beim Techniktraining. Ein solches absolvieren auch die Teilnehmer des Einsteiger-Wochenendes, bevor es ins Gelände geht. Auf einem Parkplatz übt die Gruppe zunächst das Balancieren im Stand. Das funktioniert dank der extrabreiten Mountainbike-Reifen erstaunlich gut. Das Lenken mit überkreuzten Armen bringt dagegen den Gleichgewichtssinn gehörig durcheinander und das Fahren über eine schmale Holzwippe erfordert Beherztheit und Mut. „Als das Brett noch flach auf dem Boden lag, hattet ihr damit doch auch kein Problem“, frotzelt Georg Mott. Er wird die Mountainbike-Anfänger im Verlauf der nächsten zwei Tage immer wieder an ihre psychischen Grenzen bringen.
*Mountainbiken ist ziemlich anstrengend*

Auch bei der nächsten Übung. „Das richtige Bremsen lernen wir am besten auf dem Grashügel da drüben.“ Tatsächlich wirkt der Hügel von oben betrachtet eher wie ein Steilhang der Kategorie schwarze Piste - wenn auch nicht so besonders lang. Die Instruktionen des Bike-Guides machen auch nicht gerade Mut: beim Bergabfahren am besten mit Vorder- und Hinterradbremse gleichzeitig bremsen - und zwar mit Gefühl, also nie mehr als zwei Finger am Bremshebel. Wer nur die Hinterradbremse benutzt, dem kann insbesondere auf Schotter das Hinterrad wegrutschen. Wer vorne zu stark bremst, riskiert einen Abgang über die Lenkerstange. „Vertraut eurem Bike“, sagt Mott. Und tatsächlich, nach den ersten unfallfreien Abfahrten im Gelände entsteht ein Gefühl für das Sportgerät, die Sache fängt an, Spaß zu machen. Dann geht es auf die Piste - im wortwörtlichen Sinn. Wo die Trails direkt auf oder als Singletrails in den Latschenkiefer-Wäldern entlang der Skipisten verlaufen, sind die Skilifte in der Tiroler Zugspitz-Arena auch im Sommer in Betrieb und für den Transport von Rädern ausgerüstet. Das Personal ist geübt im Aufladen, im Winter dürfte die Abfertigung kaum schneller gehen. Per Lift bergauf, auf dem Mountainbike bergab - das hat was und liegt laut Georg Mott im Trend. Die erste längere Abfahrt auf einer blauen Piste ist vielleicht eine Mutprobe, aber keineswegs anstrengend.
Das ändert sich am nächsten Tag, als die Muskeln auf der roten Piste über einen längeren Zeitraum heftigere Stöße wegstecken müssen. Aber auch die ungewöhnliche Haltung fordert den Untrainierten einiges ab: Anstatt wie beim Skifahren das Gewicht eher nach vorn zu verlagern, stellen sich Mountainbiker bei der Abfahrt auf die Pedale und schieben den Körperschwerpunkt, also den Po, hinter den Sattel. In dieser Position können die Fahrer Hindernisse am besten abfedern und insgesamt schnell und flexibel reagieren. „Ein Nachlassen der Kraft kann zum Sturz führen“, warnt Georg Mott. Da heißt es Zähne zusammenbeißen - auch wenn die Muskeln zu brennen anfangen. Während der Liftfahrt können sich die beanspruchten Körperpartien wieder erholen und es bleibt Zeit für einen Blick ins Gelände: ein weites Netz aus Almwegen vor tollem Bergpanorama. Georg Mott hat nach seiner rasanten Talfahrt durch die Rinnen und Trichter auf einem die Bergflanke querenden Schotterweg abgestoppt und schaut erwartungsvoll nach oben. Wie beim Skifahren auch brauchen seine Schützlinge immer noch ein wenig Überwindung, um sich vom sicheren Weg in den Steilhang gleiten zu lassen. Doch dann stürzen sich die Teilnehmer einer nach dem anderen in den Abgrund. „Klappt doch schon ganz ordentlich“, brummt Georg Mott, als alle unversehrt und mit erleichtertem bis glücklichem Grinsen unten angekommen sind. Kaum zu glauben, dass die meisten erst gestern das erste Mal auf ein Mountainbike gestiegen sind.

*1Mountainbiken in Lermoos*
2Infos zu Österreich


----------



## payne (23. Februar 2016)

15.02.2016
Drucken
Empfehlen
*Forstgesetz sichert Rahmenbedingungen für Bewirtschafter und Gesellschaft*
*Aktuelle Tendenzen gefährden den Interessenausgleich*





v.l.n.r.: Christian Brawenz (Agrarattaché in Südosteuropa), Stefanie Wieser (Juristin der Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich), Gerhard Mannsberger (Sektionschef Forstwirtschaft, BMLFUW) © Wolfgang J.Pucher/oekonews
Im Rahmen des Waldpolitik-Tages der Wintertagung informierten Christian Brawenz, Agrarattaché in Südosteuropa, und Stefanie Wieser, Juristin der Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich, über rechtliche Neuerungen im Forstgesetz seit der Novelle 2002. Die Neuauflage des Kommentars zum Forstgesetz (Brawenz/Kind/Wieser) wurde vom Manz Verlag vorgestellt. Das Forstgesetz ist das zentrale „Werkzeug“ in der Forstwirtschaft und sichert seit 1975 die Rahmenbedingungen für die Waldbewirtschafter sowie für die Gesellschaft. Das Kernanliegen des strengen österreichischen Forstgesetzes bildet die nachhaltige Waldbewirtschaftung. Diese steht für die Pflege und Nutzung der Wälder, sodass deren Produktivität sowie deren biologische Vielfalt erhalten bleiben, um ökonomische, ökologische und gesellschaftliche Funktionen erfüllen zu können. Betrachtet man aktuelle gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen im Hinblick auf den Wald, sind einige Tendenzen feststellbar, die den seit 1975 bewährten Interessenausgleich gefährden. Dazu zählen unter anderem Eigentumseinschränkungen durch Freizeitnutzung oder Entwicklungen im Naturschutz.

*Rechtlicher Interessenausgleich durch einseitige Forderungen gefährdet*
Die Nutzung des Waldes für Freizeitzwecke ist in der jüngeren Vergangenheit vielfältiger und intensiver geworden. Einzelne Gruppierungen versuchen dies heute sogar zu ihrem eigenen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil zu nutzen. So wird zum Beispiel gefordert, das Betretungsrecht im Wald zu erweitern und den Arbeitsplatz Forststraße generell für Mountainbiker zu öffnen. Dabei geht es um die Nutzung fremden Eigentums für den eigenen Profit und das eigene Vergnügen. Völlig außer Acht gelassen werden bei solch einseitigen Forderungen die vielfältigen Funktionen des Waldes für die Gesellschaft, Sicherheits- und Haftungsfragen sowie die Tatsache, dass durch bewährte vertragliche Lösungen vor Ort bereits ein großes Angebot geschaffen wurde. 

Seit 2002 wurde auch die Entbürokratisierung im Forstgesetz weitergeführt. Dabei wurden einerseits der Verwaltungsapparat und seine Kosten reduziert und andererseits die Betriebe entlastet. Eine gegenteilige Tendenz zeigen Abläufe rund um den Naturschutz. So sind viele Forststraßen zwar forstrechtlich bewilligungsfrei, werden aber immer häufiger wesentlich aufwändigeren Naturschutzverfahren unterworfen. Auch die Ausweisung immer weiterer Schutzgebiete - wie zum Beispiel Natura 2000 - wird vorangetrieben und wirft am Ende die Frage auf, wie unter diesen Voraussetzungen die vielfältigen Waldleistungen gewährleistet werden sollen und wer das alles bezahlt. 

Eine weitere bedenkliche Entwicklung ist jene der „Vollkaskogesellschaft“. Nach dem Motto „Jeder darf sorglos sein, irgendwer wird schon haften“, wird oft ignoriert, dass der Wald eine Betriebsstätte ist. Die Ansprüche an den Waldbewirtschafter zur Kontrolle der „eigenen Sphäre“ sind häufig realitätsfern, da die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen das einfach nicht mehr ermöglichen. Gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen wie die oben genannten unterstreichen die Bedeutung und Notwendigkeit eines strengen Forstgesetzes, dessen kommentierte Neuauflage nun nach mehr als zehn Jahren erschienen ist. Seit dem Jahr 2002 hat der Gesetzgeber siebenmal Änderungen am Forstgesetz vorgenommen. Im Wesentlichen wurden Unklarheiten beseitigt, Anpassungen an EU Normen vorgenommen und rechtspolitische Gestaltungswünsche vollzogen. 

Die größten praktischen Auswirkungen hatten die Änderungen im Jahr 2013, wie unter anderem der Rechtszug von der Forstbehörde zum Landesverwaltungsgericht, Klarstellungen beim Waldbegriff, neue Bestimmungen zu den Bringungs-genossenschaften oder die neue Kategorie „Gefahrenabwehrbannwald“. 

Mit der grundlegenden Reform der Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit in Österreich wurde der Instanzenzug auch im Forst völlig neu gestaltet: Nach der ersten Instanz führt der Weg seit 2014 zum Landesverwaltungsgericht. Aus mittlerweile zwei Jahren Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit gibt es auch bereits zahlreiche Entscheidungen. Im Zentrum von Fragen, welche den Höchstrichtern vorgelegt wurden, standen unter anderem Forststraßen, Waldverwüstung oder Freizeitnutzung. 

Genau diese in der Praxis wichtigen, oft kontroversiell beurteilten Themen werden in der Neuauflage des Kommentars zum Forstgesetz von Christian Brawenz, Martin Kind und Stefanie Wieser schwerpunktmäßig behandelt. Dass viele dieser Fragen mit Entwicklungen zur weiteren Einschränkung des Eigentumsrechtes zu tun haben, verdeutlicht die große Bedeutung des Forstgesetzes als Instrument zur Sicherung von stabilen Rahmenbedingungen sowie des Interessenausgleiches zwischen Waldbewirtschafter und Gesellschaft.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> *Österreich Mountainbiken in Lermoos*
> 
> Von Gabriela Beck aus Lermoos 14. Februar 2016 - 05:00 Uhr
> 
> ...



ich wohne ja direkt auf der anderen Seite der Grenze. Leider reden wir mittlerweile wieder von Grenze. Wo findet man den diese offiziellen 103 MTB Touren?

103 Touren für die Tiroler Zugspitzarena? ist das so, wie momentan 180 cm Schneehöhe? Es gibt da schon so ein paar Schmankerl, aber 103 ? Und vieles ist ja so "halb-offiziell" oder nur mit Guide tolerabel. So soll es ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (23. Februar 2016)

Ach, die wissen schon, wie man große Zahlen generiert...siehe Pistenkilometer beim Skifahren 
Vielleicht werden ja breite Forststraßen auch als 3-fache "Singletrails" gerechnet


----------



## trail_desire (23. Februar 2016)

......_wird oft ignoriert, dass der Wald eine Betriebsstätte ist_......

Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas lese. Wald ist in erster Linie Natur und nicht  "Betriebsstätte"  Und sollte von daher allen Menschen zur Verfügung stehen.  Woanders
hab ich gelesen, _der Wald ist kein Fittnesstudio _
Aha, aber Betriebsstätte will es sein. Der Forst und die Jäger wollen sich die Natur alleine zu Nutzen machten, daher heisst es für alle anderen raus  aus dem Wald. Wie in dem Artikel vorher schön zu sehen.....da war mal eine Hütte. Also vor dem Krieg hat das funktioniert mit dem Wald und dem Wild.....nur heute meinen diese Grünröcke sie können der Gesellschaft alles verbieten.

Es wird Zeit, daß die Politik hier endlich wirklich dem Interessenausgleich aller gerecht wird.....und nicht nur den eigenen Interessen und denen von Jägern.

Sollte man Bundesforste enteignen?.....die gehören ja eigentlich eh der Gesellschaft.....und das sind eben nicht nur Förster und Jäger......
Jagd als Freizeitmassensport/Mord gehört sowieso verboten.....in der Schweiz funktioniert das ja auch.


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. Februar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas lese. Wald ist in erster Linie Natur und nicht  "Betriebsstätte"  Und sollte von daher allen Menschen zur Verfügung stehen ...


Wieso sollte ausgerechnet der Wald Natur sein, und nicht die Mahü? Oder anders gesagt: Der Wald ist für viele Menschen eine Lebensgrundlage. Und kein Spielplatz für gelangweilte Großstadtkinder und ihre exzentrischen Hobbys. Wenn man das nicht prinzipiell anerkennen kann, erübrigt sich auch die weitere Diskussion über das Thema.

Ganz allgemein ist die zitierte Presseaussendung wesentlich differenzierter, als das meiste was man hier so lesen darf.  

PS: Etwas weniger Schaum vor dem Mund und dafür etwas mehr Information tut manchmal gut. In der Schweiz wird fleißig gejagt. Nur halt im Kanton Genf nicht. Das ist in Größe und Besiedlungsstruktur vergleichbar mit Wien.


----------



## payne (23. Februar 2016)

Niemand hat schaum vor den Mund  ausser 75% der Jäger und Förster in Wolfsberg bis Klagenfurt die ich kenne


----------



## Hiasi87 (23. Februar 2016)

Bevor wir legal biken können aller Frankreich oder Schweiz in Österreich sauft der Teufel Is Weihwasser.


----------



## Milli45 (24. Februar 2016)

So ist es Hiasl. Bin auch Bezirk LF. Haben sogar eigen Grund aber wer denkt super am eigen Grund kann ich biken wie ich will der irrt. Hatte nicht erst einmal Anschiss von unseren Jäger. Passt ihnen nicht. man stört


----------



## trail_desire (24. Februar 2016)

Wow, ein Mitleser aus dem Gegnerlager.....interessant



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ausgerechnet der Wald Natur sein, und nicht die Mahü? Oder anders gesagt: Der Wald ist für viele Menschen eine Lebensgrundlage. Und kein Spielplatz für gelangweilte Großstadtkinder



Du sagst es ja selbst.....für viele Menschen....ich sage sogar für alle. Und da dürfen einzele Interessen die ausschlieslich komerzieller Natur sind keine Vorzugsrechte haben. In allen Branchen gibt es "Störungen" von außen.  Der Gastronom muß den WKD reinlassen, in der Industrie den TÜV(weiss nicht wie das in Ö heisst) und Ärzte im Krankenhaus können auch nicht ungestört an Patienten rumschneiden. Warum solltet ihr in der "Betriebsstätte" Wald ausgerechnet keine Störungen ertragen können?
Seid ihr nicht anpassungsfähig?Egoistisch?Altbacken und uneinsichtig?

Das mit der Mahü und dem Wald solltest du mal genauer erläutern, was du da meinst.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß der Wald kein Spielplatz ist. Sondern vielmehr Lebensgrundlage für die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung. Ich versuche es dir mal  zu erklären, daß es auch du verstehst.
Wenn die Leute nicht zu Erholungs- und Sportzwecken in den Wald dürfen, sondern nur noch auf die Mahü, landen sie bald im Krankenhaus. Die Betten dort sind aber nicht aus Holz. Für die verkaufst du keinen Festmeter mehr....also du brauchst dann auch kein Waldbauernbub mehr zu sein......


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. Februar 2016)

> Das Kernanliegen des strengen österreichischen Forstgesetzes bildet die nachhaltige Waldbewirtschaftung. Diese steht für die Pflege und Nutzung der Wälder, sodass deren Produktivität sowie deren biologische Vielfalt erhalten bleiben, um ökonomische, ökologische und gesellschaftliche Funktionen erfüllen zu können. Betrachtet man aktuelle gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen im Hinblick auf den Wald, sind einige Tendenzen feststellbar, die den seit 1975 bewährten Interessenausgleich gefährden. Dazu zählen unter anderem Eigentumseinschränkungen durch Freizeitnutzung oder Entwicklungen im Naturschutz.





> dass der Wald eine Betriebsstätte ist



in der litanei der giebelkreuzmafia sind so viele widersprüche drin, dass man sich da wirklich überlegt, ob...

na lassen wirs.

lügen. nichts anderes als lügen.

die paar biker stören den forst genauoviel oder wenig wie wanderer.

*es geht nur um die unausgestörte ausübung der trophäenjagd*. die wanderer könnens nicht aussperren (und wird auch nicht so schnell gehen, weil die övp eh in etwa den weg einschlägt, den in AT bär, wolf, luchs etc gehen mussten) aber die "pöhsen" radlfahrer, die könnens aussperren.

punkt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. Februar 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Etwas weniger Schaum vor dem Mund und dafür etwas mehr Information tut manchmal gut.



ich bin informiert (jurist, waldeigentümer, zwangslandwirt und einschlägig beschäftigt sowie auch begeisterter bergfreund) und mir kommt der schaum vorm mund.

gerade deshalb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Februar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ......
> Jagd als Freizeitmassensport/Mord gehört sowieso verboten.....in der Schweiz funktioniert das ja auch.




Wo in der Schweiz? 

Ja und dasselbe denkt sich halt der Jäger und möchte, dass Mountainbiken "sowieso verboten gehört". 

Für so etwas wie Demokratie braucht es geistige Reife. Die fehlt halt meistens. 


Wegen des Artikels oben, Ökonews ist auch nur eine Lobbyeinrichtung wie andere auch. Die schreiben halt im Interesse ihrer Brötchengeber. That's it. Um die Sachebene geht es hier sicher nicht.


----------



## Hiasi87 (24. Februar 2016)

@Milli45 im Bezirk LF ist glaub ich die Jagdliche Hochburg da regieren die Jäger. Da schafft man es nicht mal in den sogenannten Tourismusgemeinden wie Annaberg was für Biker zu schaffen da stehlt man den Lift lieber 9 Monate im Jahr ab und baut ein Hotel um 15 Millionen.


----------



## trail_desire (24. Februar 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja und dasselbe denkt sich halt der Jäger und möchte, dass Mountainbiken "sowieso verboten gehört".
> 
> Für so etwas wie Demokratie braucht es geistige Reife. Die fehlt halt meistens.



Wenn du Tiere töten und sportliche Ertüchtigung auf eine Stufe stellst, kannst du meinetwegen so denken.....
Vielleicht hast du Recht, daß wir Biker mittlerweile überreagieren. Aber wundert das? 
Mich haben Jäger bislang nie gestört, ich akzeptiere auch andere Waldnutzer, schade ist leider, daß das nur in eine Richtung funktioniert.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Februar 2016)

Was heißt da wir? Du reagierst da jetzt auf dieser Ebene. Ich zb nicht. 

Warum jetzt Jagen ein großes moralisches Verbrechen sein soll, kann ich mir allenfalls aus Sicht eines Veganers vorstellen. Aber sonst? 
Solche Aussagen haben halt immer ein Geschmäckle. Es erinnert mich an die Zeit, in der meine Eltern mir das DH-Fahren verbieten wollten, weil DH fahren nur Verrückte.

Mir ist es wirklich rätselhaft, warum in unserer Situation nicht strikt auf einen Interessenausgleich hin gewirkt wird. Stattdessen werden alle möglich, wie sagt man so schön Neudeutsch: Stakeholder angeschüttet. Wenn man sich durch die Threads ließt, sind alle Waldnutzer Schweine, außer wir Mountainbiker. Der Forstwirt beutet den Wald aus, der Waldarbeiter zerstört den Boden, der Jäger ermordet das Wild, der Wanderer blockiert Wege, usw, usf. 
Wir als Österreicher wissen: Neurose.


----------



## freigeist (24. Februar 2016)

Meine Frau meinte vor kurzem:
,,Ich will nächsten Urlaub endlich in die Alpen, nach Österreich"
Ich: ,,Österreich? Nee, bloss nicht nach Österreich.. die Grünkittel dort sind extremst Deppert, haben eine Allergie auf MTBs und sind auch im allgemeinen ziemlich Weltfremd..  wir fahren wenn, dann nach Südtirol durch,in die Schweiz oder nach Frankreich"
Sie:,,Ok, überredet"

Mittlerweile rede ich auch jedem (aus dem Bekanntenkreis) einen Urlaub im Ösiland aus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Februar 2016)

Und damit liegst du halt insofern falsch, als Vorarlberg, Tirol, Salzburg und Kärnten absolut nicht mit Niederösterreich oder der Steiermark vergleichbar sind. Im Westen der Republik hast du als Mountainbiker nahezu Narrenfreiheit. Der Waldbesitz ist in Händen von Kleinbauern die bestenfalls noch im Nebenerwerb wirtschaften. Im Osten hingegen regiert bis heute der Adel und der Klerus. Denen ist Machterhalt wichtig und ich glaube, dass das das Hauptproblem an der Sache ist. 
Egal was du zu diesem Thema liest: Es kommt immer aus dem Osten. Im Westen interessiert's die Waldbesitzer schon deshalb selten, weil deren Söhne zuhause selber eine KTM EXC stehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (24. Februar 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Im Westen interessiert's die Waldbesitzer schon deshalb selten, weil deren Söhne zuhause selber eine KTM EXC stehen haben.



Das haben unsere Bauernbuben hier im Osten (Fürst Erwin Land) auch und die benutzen die auch durchaus ambitioniert und "sachgerecht" im eigenen Wald, es werden auch deutliche Spuren der "Benützung" hinterlassen.

Und die meisten von denen sind auch ganz entspannt.

Ändert aber nix an der allgemeinen Situation.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. Februar 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Im Westen der Republik hast du als Mountainbiker nahezu Narrenfreiheit.



haha. schon einmal am untersberg von MM schergen erwischt worden?
oder blühnbachtal gfahren?

prinzipiell hast recht, aber S und K würd ich nicht uneingeschränkt in diesen "ausnahmetatbestand" reinnnehmen, die grenze ist fließend...


----------



## payne (24. Februar 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was heißt da wir? Du reagierst da jetzt auf dieser Ebene. Ich zb nicht.
> 
> Warum jetzt Jagen ein großes moralisches Verbrechen sein soll, kann ich mir allenfalls aus Sicht eines Veganers vorstellen. Aber sonst?
> Solche Aussagen haben halt immer ein Geschmäckle. Es erinnert mich an die Zeit, in der meine Eltern mir das DH-Fahren verbieten wollten, weil DH fahren nur Verrückte.
> ...


Ich weiss Gatterjagt und Trophäenjagd sind was für Helden das ganze Problem sind Hobbyjäger gehört sofort Verboten gegen die Jagt
an und für sich hat keiner was nur es sollte Professionell betrieben werden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Februar 2016)

Alles sollte professionell betrieben werden.
Stimmt, S und K sind durchmischt. Im Gailtal hat man seine Ruhe, bei den Sterzbauern würd ich vorsichtig sein. MM hat sich eh bei jedem schon unbeliebt gemacht.


----------



## waldbauernbub (24. Februar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wow, ein Mitleser aus dem Gegnerlager.....interessant


Ich befürchte, dass uns dieses Denken in "Lagern" diesbezüglich noch viel Kopfzerbrechen bereiten wird. Ich bin alles andere als auf der "Gegenseite". Aber ich wäre schon dafür, dass man einigermaßen bei den Fakten bleibt. Und du hast in deinem Posting anhand von schwindligen Argumenten die Funktion des Waldes als Betriebsstätte in Frage gestellt. Das ist nicht nur falsch, sondern auch taktisch unklug, weil die Forstwirtschaft mit uns Bikern eigentlich überhaupt keine Probleme hat. Das Problem ist, dass aus historisch-kulturellen, gesellschaftlichen und tiefenpsychologischen Gründen zwischen Forstwirtschaft und ihrem natürlichen Todfeind, der Jagd, in Österreich nicht einmal ein Blatt Papier passt. (Wie auch das obige Schreiben beweist). 

Würde es uns gelingen diese siamesischen Zwillinge endlich von ihrem Leiden zu erlösen und sauber zu trennen, hätten wir innerhalb einer Legislaturperiode eine Freigabe der Forststraßen und wahrscheinlich sogar der Trails dazu, mit sauberer Haftungslösung. Wenn man ihnen schon mal prinzipiell die Existenzberechtigung abspricht, wie im obigen Posting, schweißt man sie jedenfalls enger aneinander. Und für die allgemeine Gefühlslage unserer Gegenüber, defensiv, mit dem Rücken zu Wand, überrollt von einer Freizeitkultur die sie nicht nachvollziehen können, wäre es jedenfalls auch besser, wenn wir ein bisserl weniger aggressiv zu Werke gehen würden. :9

Zum Mahü-Vergleich: Dort war auch mal "Natur". Und jetzt leben halt ein paar Menschen davon. Ist doch das Gleiche wie in jeder x-beliebigen Fichtenplantage unseres Landes.



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ich bin informiert (jurist, waldeigentümer, zwangslandwirt und einschlägig beschäftigt sowie auch begeisterter bergfreund) und mir kommt der schaum vorm mund.


Ja eh. Geht mir eh oft gleich. Nur bringen tut's halt niemandem was.

Ich seh solche Foren halt eher als Fundgrube für gute neue Argumente. Und nicht als Bedürfnisanstalt, wenn's Fassl wieder mal übergeht, vor lauter Schaum. Wir wissen alle, dass die Lodenjanker-Mafia und die von ihnen beauftragten PR-Agenturen nur auf solche Postings, wie das von von trail_desire warten, um's uns dann bei der nächsten Diskussion oder via Zeitung um die Ohren zu hauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Moin Leute, 
wie ist die Stimmung um Lienz? 
...da hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, und wir sind dort überall mit mit den Mtb. rumgerollt. 
Dort hat man von Allem was... Klettern, Radeln, Fliegen, Schwimmen... und einen herrlichen Campingplatz... schade ist nur, ich habe im Moment keine Lust auf Österreich.


----------



## payne (24. Februar 2016)

In Lienz und Ost Tirol hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme alle samt zivilisiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Das hört man gerne, schade das das leidige Thema auch auf solche Gebiete abstrahlt.


----------



## CreepingDeath (24. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das hört man gerne, schade das das leidige Thema auch auf solche Gebiete abstrahlt.


Lieber Comfortbiker! In diesem Fredl schreibt hauptsächlich Payne. Was soll ich dir sagen? Nicht alle Österreicher haben zB seine orthographischen Kenntnisse. Es ist rechtlich leider möglich, dass du in Österreich als Biker in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz kommst. Allerdings ist es auch möglich vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden. Das ist sogar wahrscheinlicher. Es gibt auch in Österreich eine Unzahl an normalen Grundbesitzern und sehr viele bikende Jäger. Am ehesten kommst du in Konflikt mit keppelnden Wanderern. Sie werden dir wahrscheinlich körperlich unterlegen sein, also lass sie keppeln.
@waldbauernbub und Tyrolens: Nicht den Satirefred durch Sachlichkeit zerstören!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Lieber Comfortbiker! In diesem Fredl schreibt hauptsächlich Payne. Was soll ich dir sagen? Nicht alle Österreicher haben zB seine orthographischen Kenntnisse. Es ist rechtlich leider möglich, dass du in Österreich als Biker in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz kommst. Allerdings ist es auch möglich vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden. Das ist sogar wahrscheinlicher. Es gibt auch in Österreich eine Unzahl an normalen Grundbesitzern und sehr viele bikende Jäger. Am ehesten kommst du in Konflikt mit keppelnden Wanderern. Sie werden dir wahrscheinlich körperlich unterlegen sein, also lass sie keppeln.
> @waldbauernbub und Tyrolens: Nicht den Satirefred durch Sachlichkeit zerstören!!!


...was ist denn Keppeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (24. Februar 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Lieber Comfortbiker! In diesem Fredl schreibt hauptsächlich Payne. Was soll ich dir sagen? Nicht alle Österreicher haben zB seine orthographischen Kenntnisse. Es ist rechtlich leider möglich, dass du in Österreich als Biker in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz kommst. Allerdings ist es auch möglich vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden. Das ist sogar wahrscheinlicher. Es gibt auch in Österreich eine Unzahl an normalen Grundbesitzern und sehr viele bikende Jäger. Am ehesten kommst du in Konflikt mit keppelnden Wanderern. Sie werden dir wahrscheinlich körperlich unterlegen sein, also lass sie keppeln.
> @waldbauernbub und Tyrolens: Nicht den Satirefred durch Sachlichkeit zerstören!!!


Er kann nicht anders als zu provozieren aber hinter der Tastatur ist das ein leichtes aber das sind wir ja gewohnt er fordert Sachlichkeit und schreibt das


----------



## payne (24. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...was ist denn Keppeln?



*keppeln*
schwaches Verb - fortwährend schimpfen


----------



## CreepingDeath (24. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...was ist denn Keppeln?


So etwas ähnliches wie aufpudeln. 
Edith sagt: oder matschkern


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> *keppeln*
> schwaches Verb - fortwährend schimpfen





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches wie aufpudeln.
> Edith sagt: oder matschkern


...also eine rein verbale, visuelle Begegnung   , brauche ich meinen Stoker nicht mit der Wasserkanone ausstatten.


----------



## payne (25. Februar 2016)

*Erneuter Anlauf auf die Forststraßen-Öffnung*
*Unterschriftenaktion bis 30. April verlängert*
www.sicherheitimwaldfueralle.at

Nachdem bereits mehrmals und von verschiedenen Gruppen die Forderung nach einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker laut wurde, starteten nun auch die Grünen einen zweiten Anlauf. Sie brachten im Nationalrat einen dementsprechenden Entschließungsantrag ein, berichtete die Parlamentskorrespondenz. Der Österreichische Forstverein ist dazu anderer Meinung. Wie berichtet hatte der Forstverein im vergangenen Jahr die Initiative „Sicherheit im Wald für alle“ ins Leben gerufen. Die dazugehörige Unterschriftenaktion wurde bis 30. April verlängert. Sowohl sicherheitstechnische als auch Natur- und Tierschutzgründe würden gegen die Forststraßen-Öffnung sprechen. Das Befahren der schmalen Forststraßen durch Mountainbiker würde die Sicherheit aller Forststraßennutzer massiv gefährden, erklärt der Forstverein, weshalb die Forderung nach einer Änderung des Forstgesetzes auch entschieden abgelehnt werde. Der Forstverein spricht sich aber gleichzeitig für die Ausweitung vertraglicher Lösungen im Falle konkreter Nachfrage nach Mountainbikerouten vor Ort aus. Derzeit sind in Österreich rund 27.000 km Mountainbike-routen auf vertraglicher Basis freigegeben.
E. Z.

http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?+Erneu...d=2500,1098089,,,c1F1PSUyMCZjdD03JmJhY2s9MQ==


----------



## TTT (25. Februar 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Das Befahren der schmalen Forststraßen durch Mountainbiker würde die Sicherheit aller Forststraßennutzer massiv gefährden, erklärt der Forstverein, weshalb die Forderung nach einer Änderung des Forstgesetzes auch entschieden abgelehnt werde. Der Forstverein spricht sich aber gleichzeitig für die Ausweitung vertraglicher Lösungen im Falle konkreter Nachfrage nach Mountainbikerouten vor Ort aus.


Wenn du bezahlst, spielt die Sicherheit keine Rolle mehr! Wenn du noch mehr zahlst, darfst du töten ... äääh jagen.


----------



## payne (25. Februar 2016)

Das Beste ist am Anninger gibt es einen Jäger er verwechselt die Forststrasse mit der Landstraße fährt sicher um die 60-70 da Spielt die Sicherheit keine Rolle Am Giesshübel haben's den halben Wald abgeholzt der Boden zerstört durch den Havester aber all das ist kein Problem.


----------



## steiggeist (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## trail_desire (26. Februar 2016)

*Sorry Wolfgang Ambros..........ist nur ausgeliehen....aber vielleicht hast damit ein erfolgreiches Comback*

*Radfoan Songtext*


_Am Freitog auf d'Nocht montier i des Rad_


_Auf mei Auto und dann begib i mi_


_In's Stubaital oder noch Zell_


_Weil durt auf die Berg obm ham's immer an leiwaundn Trail!_




_Weil i wü radfoan, radfoan_


_Wow wow wow, radfoan_


_Weil radfoan is des leiwaundste_


_Wos ma sich nur vurstelln kann!_




_In der Fruah bin i der Erste der wos aufefoart_


_Damit i ned so long auf's ofoarn woart_


_Obm auf der Hüttn kauf i ma an Kräutertee_


_Weil so a Tee_


_Mocht den Trail au ohne Schnee_


_Erst so richtig schee!_




_Weil i wü radfoan, radfoan_


_Wow wow wow, radfoan_


_Weil Radfoan is des leiwaundste_


_Wos ma sich nur vurstelln kann!_




_Und wann der Trail staubt und wann die Sunn scheint_


_Dann hob i ollas Glück in mir vereint_


_I steh am Gipfel, schau obe ins Tal_


_A jeder is glücklich, a jeder fühlt sich wohl_




_Weil i wü radfoan, radfoan_


_Wow wow wow, radfoan_


_Weil Radfoan is des leiwaundste_


_Wos ma sich nur vurstelln kann!_




_Am Sonntag auf d'Nacht montier i des Rad_


_Auf mei Auto, aber dann überkommt's mi_


_Und i schau no amoi aufe und denk ma: „Aber morgn erst!“_


_I foar no ned z'Haus, i bleib am Montog a no do_




_Weil i wü radfoan, radfoan_


_Wow wow wow, radfoan_


_Weil radfoan is des leiwaundste_


_Wos ma sich nur vurstelln kann!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (28. Februar 2016)

passend zum ursprünglichen Titel dieses Threads...

Wieder hat Dr. Gürtler, der streitbarer Jagdpächter am Muckenkogel, eine MountainbikerIn auf frischer Tat ertappt, während er mit seinem Jäger gerade auf der "ORTUNG EINES BRUNFTHIRSCHEN" war.
>> KLAGE AUF UNTERLASSUNG


----------



## payne (28. Februar 2016)

So Leute wie der Gürtler gehören aus dem Wald verbannt und mit einer Höhen Geldstrafe belegt einfach nur grausam.


----------



## CreepingDeath (29. Februar 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> passend zum ursprünglichen Titel dieses Threads...
> 
> Wieder hat Dr. Gürtler, der streitbarer Jagdpächter am Muckenkogel, eine MountainbikerIn auf frischer Tat ertappt, während er mit seinem Jäger gerade auf der "ORTUNG EINES BRUNFTHIRSCHEN" war.
> >> KLAGE AUF UNTERLASSUNG



Ob Frau Fiala es wusste oder nicht, sei dahingestellt? Schon alleine diese Formulierung stellt doch schon klar, dass sie es wusste. Weiters ist sie offensichtlich Mitglied von upmove. Daher wusste sie es wohl auch. Und doch muss sie justament vom schönen Meidling auf den Muckenkogel zum Biken...
Dr. Gürtler dürfte schon ein ordentlicher Unsympathler sein, aber diese scheinheilige Vorgangsweise lässt mich vermuten, dass hier von beiden Seiten bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein Privatkrieg geführt wird.


----------



## payne (29. Februar 2016)

Die Böse Frau wiederlich


----------



## trail_desire (29. Februar 2016)

Hat der Gürtler nicht erst nach dem ersten Fall gesagt er ist es leid.....und er will nicht mehr?
Zum Glück hat er sich nochmal aufgerappelt und hat der Bikewelt einen weiteren Bärendienst erwiesen.
Interessant wär ja noch zu erfahren, ob er nach wie vor an der Geruchsproblematik festhält und ob Frauen genauso stinken wie männliche Biker


----------



## TTT (29. Februar 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Daher wusste sie es wohl auch. Und doch muss sie justament vom schönen Meidling auf den Muckenkogel zum Biken...


Warum muss denn ausgerechnet in Österreich noch jemand mit dem Bike fahren? Weiß doch eh jeder, dass es dort verboten ist. Hätte doch auch in Südtirol oder Bayern fahren können... nur mal deinen Gedankengang zu Ende gedacht.
Soll man denn immer ausgerechnet vor denen einknicken, die sich am meisten daneben benehmen, sie damit in ihrer Haltung bestärken und andere zur Nachahmung anregen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin2608 (1. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Warum muss denn ausgerechnet in Österreich noch jemand mit dem Bike fahren? Weiß doch eh jeder, dass es dort verboten ist. Hätte doch auch in Südtirol oder Bayern fahren können... nur mal deinen Gedankengang zu Ende gedacht.


@TTT: Fertig gedacht wäre: Weil dort jemand wohnt und auch vom Wohnort weg biken möchte. (wobei ich derartig "kritische" Strecken wie auf den Muckenkogel aktuell auch meiden würde)


----------



## rpguagua (1. März 2016)

payne schrieb:


> So Leute wie der Gürtler gehören aus dem Wald verbannt und mit einer Höhen Geldstrafe belegt einfach nur grausam.


Auf Seite 6 im Anhang habt ihr auf das Schwärzen vergessen...


----------



## TTT (1. März 2016)

martin2608 schrieb:


> @TTT: Fertig gedacht wäre: Weil dort jemand wohnt und auch vom Wohnort weg biken möchte. (wobei ich derartig "kritische" Strecken wie auf den Muckenkogel aktuell auch meiden würde)


Das ist mir schon klar aber ich glaube, du hast meinen Punkt nicht verstanden:
Wenn man den Problemen aus dem Weg geht, werden sie nicht weniger, sondern mehr. Und früher oder später kann man den Problemen nicht mehr aus dem Weg gehen, weil sie überall sind!


----------



## payne (1. März 2016)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Auf Seite 6 im Anhang habt ihr auf das Schwärzen vergessen...


Ich bin Unschuldig


----------



## CreepingDeath (1. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar aber ich glaube, du hast meinen Punkt nicht verstanden:
> Wenn man den Problemen aus dem Weg geht, werden sie nicht weniger, sondern mehr. Und früher oder später kann man den Problemen nicht mehr aus dem Weg gehen, weil sie überall sind!


Ich fürchte, du hast nicht verstanden: Wenn man Probleme extra provoziert, werden sie nicht zwangsläufig weniger. Und diesen Eindruck der Provokation hab ich gewonnen. Vielleicht liege ich aber auch völlig falsch.


----------



## TTT (1. März 2016)

Nach meiner Auffassung kann man Probleme nicht provozieren sondern nur den Konflikt, der ein Problem sichtbar macht. Das Problem besteht in jedem Fall: Radfahrern wird im Wald ohne sachliche Gründe die Gleichbehandlung mit Fußgängern verwehrt. Das kann man nun hinnehmen oder sich dagegen wehren. Ich neige allerdings dazu einen Konflikt zumindest in Erwägung zu ziehen, wenn der Gegner unredlich ist. Ein Konflikt um des Konfliktes wegen ist natürlich dämlich. Aber ich denke an dieser Stelle macht es durchaus Sinn.


----------



## payne (2. März 2016)

Direkt unterm Ötztaler Gletscher wächst ein Paradies aus Natur-Trails und frisch geshapten Lines. Hier der Bike-Republic-Guide über Sölden mit allen Tipps, MTB-Trails und Infos.

Es passiert heutzutage nicht mehr so häufig, dass eine Republik ausgerufen wird – aber wenn, dann doch bitte genau so! Mittendrin und hoch droben im Ötztal in Sölden hat man sich entschlossen, dem Biker sein eigenes Reich zu schaffen: die "Bike Republic Sölden".
Richtig ernst ist es den Ötztalern mit ihrer Bike Republic. Hier geht’s nicht darum, halbherzig ein paar Wegerl zu bauen, auf die man die Biker dann abschieben kann. Nein, in Sölden zeigt man sich hochgradig ambitioniert: Man will das Whistler Europas werden – nur ohne überraschenden Bärenbesuch auf den Trails.

*Kulisse & Kulinarik*
Dass das Ötztal ein ganz ausgezeichnetes Bike-Terrain ist, davon schwärmen "die Rasenmäher", Holger Meyer und Karen Eller, schon seit Jahren. Hier veranstalten sie Camps und seit 2007 ihre Schnitzeljagd – eines der kultigsten und spaßigsten Bike-Events der Saison. Die Kulisse ist gigantisch, keine Frage. Ob bei den Touren in der hochalpinen Gletscher-Szenerie oder gegenüber auf der stillen, gondelfreien Seite. Auf den Trails muss man sich zusammenreißen, um nicht von der gewaltigen Landschaft abgelenkt zu werden. Aber egal, wo man unterwegs ist, jede Strecke serviert zig Einkehrmöglichkeiten, wo man dann in Ruhe schauen und auftanken kann.


*Ein kulinarisches Unikat: die Gampe Thaya*
Die Gampe Thaya liegt auf 2000 Metern Höhe in perfekter Trail-Nähe, und man muss bei Jakob und Daniela einfach einkehren. Sie sind Kult, weil sie so sind, wie sie sind: herzlich, offen und doch stur, wenn es um ihre 300 Jahre alte Thaya geht. Hier gibt es keine Cola, dafür Bio-Saft, Bio-Bier und Fairtrade-Kaffee. Statt Currywurst mit Pommes bekommt man hier sensationelles regionales Essen. Die beiden betreiben eine eigene Landwirtschaft mit zehn Stück Vieh und stellen sogar ihr Sauerkraut selbst her. Wie viel Liebe da drinsteckt, sieht und schmeckt man. Außerdem kann man sich im Gampe Ladele eindecken: Wurz und Wurst, Brot und Speck, Marmelade und Kräutersalz.www.gampethaya.com

*Sölden plant zehn weitere, neue Trails*
Mager ist die Kost auch in Sachen Trails nicht: Es gibt zig weich dahinfließende wie anspruchsvolle Strecken, die man via Lift erreicht – oder sich erstrampeln muss. Und dazu wird die Republik in den kommenden Jahren um zehn weitere Trails unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung wachsen. Es bleibt spannend, mit was die Söldener als Nächstes aufwarten. Eines ist klar: Die Bike Republic wird ihre spezielle Sprache sprechen – denn jede Line wird ötztalerisch getauft. Der 900 Jahre alte Dialekt ist UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe und liefert einen guten Fundus für die Namensgebung: eigen, authentisch, launig und sehr lässig.

*Bike-Republic-Guide*
Wie gelangt man in die Republik, wo schläft man, wer versorgt Biker & Bike, und was kostet’s mich? Hier kommen Fakten samt Rad-Events & Tipps.

*Lage* Sölden liegt am Ende des Ötztals, dem längsten Seitenarm des Inntals, das sich über 67 Kilometer in die Bergwelt hineinschlängelt – und hinauf: Knapp 700 Höhenmeter legt man vom Taleingang nach Sölden auf 1368 Metern Höhe zurück. Wer weiter fährt, gelangt über das Timmelsjoch nach Meran bzw. Südtirol. Das Ötztal versammelt mehr 3000er auf engstem Raum als irgendein anderes Gebiet in den Alpen. Die Wildspitze (3770 m) ist der höchste Berg Tirols und das Gletschergebiet das größte der Ostalpen. Zu Rettenbach- und Tiefenbachferner auf 2800 Metern Höhe führt die Pass-Straße von Sölden. Mountainbiker gondeln mit der Gaislachkoglbahn mitten hinein in die Bike Republic Sölden.

*Anreise* Entweder von München über die A8 zum Inntaldreieck und weiter auf der A12 Richtung Innsbruck. In Innsbruck Richtung Bregenz/Arlberg bis zur Ausfahrt Ötztal. Oder von Füssen/Reutte über den Fernpass nach Imst und auf der A12 Richtung Innsbruck bis zur Ausfahrt Ötztal. Weiter auf der B186 nach Sölden.

*Unterkunft/Übernachtung* Vom Campingplatz über private Pensionen bis hin zum Fünf-Sterne-Hotel: Sölden bietet die ganze Bandbreite an Biker-freundlichen Unterkünften. Alle Infos bei Ötztal Tourismus, Gemeindestraße 4, A-6450 Sölden, Tel. 0043/(0)57200200, www.soelden.com/bike-unterkuenfte

*Karten*
Der Bike-Republic-Sölden-Guide liegt aus im Tourismusbüro, der Gaislachkoglbahn und Hotels.

*Bikeguides*
Bikeschule Ötztal, [email protected],www.hike-bike.at, Tel. 0043/(0)5254/3821
Freeride Center Morandell, [email protected], www.freeride-center.at, Tel. 0043/(0)650/4153505

http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/oesterreich/oetztal-bike-republic-soelden/a30259.html


----------



## steiggeist (2. März 2016)

was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Christian66 (2. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> was willst du uns damit sagen?


Wahrscheinlich dass wir bald nur noch im Bike-Disneyland / im Getto und gegen viel Kohl fahren dürfen.


----------



## steiggeist (2. März 2016)

Im NÖ-Kurier am 29.2.2016:



Hier zum Nachlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Im NÖ-Kurier am 29.2.2016:
> 
> 
> 
> Hier zum Nachlesen


Wieso stören Radfahrer mehr das Wild als Wanderer und Pilzesucher?...Leute, ihr müsst mehr trainieren damit ihr nicht mehr so laut schnauft, wenn es den Berg rauf geht.   
Fußgängern wird auch bald das Atmen, das Sprechen und erst recht das Singen im Wald verboten.... die armen Tiere, können sich noch nicht mal mehr in Ruhe erschießen lassen. 
Eigentlich müsste der Jäger auf dem Hochsitz froh sein wenn mal jemand ein bisschen Krach macht... nich das er mal seinen Abschuss verpennt.   
Die Umwelt des Menschen entwickelt sich so schnell, das sein Verstand einfach nicht mehr Schritt hält...


----------



## trail_desire (2. März 2016)

Absurd, daß Gürtler Unterstützung von Naturschützern einfordert......Ich denke Naturschützer wissen heute schon, daß Jagd nicht wirklich was mit Naturschutz zu tun hat.


----------



## dopero (2. März 2016)

Plumpe Werbung?


----------



## steiggeist (3. März 2016)

Trek-Bycicles Chef fordert aktive Teilnahme der Bikeindustrie an der Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker!

Dazu präsentiert er vier Fragen, an denen sich jedes Unternehmen der Branche hinsichtlich ihres diesbezüglichen Engagements prüfen soll. Wir wollen hier die Frage 2 besonders herausstreichen:

Frage 2:
"Würden lokale oder nationale Fahrrad-Interessensvertretungen bestätigen, dass ihre Firma deren Anstrengungen unterstützt?"

...





http://www.bicycleretailer.com/inte...-measure-their-advocacy-support?#.Vtf_1ZzhBhE


----------



## waldbauernbub (3. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Frage 2:
> "Würden lokale oder nationale Fahrrad-Interessensvertretungen bestätigen, dass ihre Firma deren Anstrengungen unterstützt?"


Frage zurück an Herrn Burke: Wie glaubwürdig ist eine Firma, die noch vor kurzem mit Mafia-Methoden Zeugen (Lemond) vor einem Gerichtsprozess gegen ihr größtes Zugpferd (Lance) eingeschüchtert hat, in Sachen "Fahrradfreundlichkeit"?

Bevor ich mir von einer seelenlosen Shareholder-Gelddruckmaschine wie Trek, Spezi & Konsorten die Wegefreiheit erstreiten lasse, fahr ich lieber weiter illegal durch's Land. Wenn wir Biker und unser Anliegen von solchen Konzernen aus der Hand nehmen lassen, verlieren wir nicht nur unsere Glaubwürdigkeit, sondern auch die "higher grounds", auf denen wir uns vermeintlich moralisch befinden. Denn wenn es denen um eines nicht geht, ist es eine "bicycle friendly world".


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Wenn wir Biker und unser Anliegen von solchen Konzernen aus der Hand nehmen lassen



Insbesondere die Frage 2 zielt aber in die richtige Richtung.
Und ich erwarte schon, das sich die Hersteller unter anderem Gedanken machen, was mit ihren Produkten angestellt wird; das sollte in einem modernen Unternehmen Teil der CSR-Strategie sein.


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Frage zurück an Herrn Burke: Wie glaubwürdig ist eine Firma, die noch vor kurzem mit Mafia-Methoden Zeugen (Lemond) vor einem Gerichtsprozess gegen ihr größtes Zugpferd (Lance) eingeschüchtert hat, in Sachen "Fahrradfreundlichkeit"?
> 
> Bevor ich mir von einer seelenlosen Shareholder-Gelddruckmaschine wie Trek, Spezi & Konsorten die Wegefreiheit erstreiten lasse, fahr ich lieber weiter illegal durch's Land. Wenn wir Biker und unser Anliegen von solchen Konzernen aus der Hand nehmen lassen, verlieren wir nicht nur unsere Glaubwürdigkeit, sondern auch die "higher grounds", auf denen wir uns vermeintlich moralisch befinden. Denn wenn es denen um eines nicht geht, ist es eine "bicycle friendly world".


Na und? Dem Jagdpächter geht es ja auch nicht um Bambis Mittagsschlaf. Bundesgenossen können selten schaden.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass Trek, Specialized und Konsorten in Österreich auch nur irgendwas bewegen können. KTM vielleicht.


----------



## trail_desire (3. März 2016)

Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, daß man in der Branche mal aufwacht. Und da ist mir das Wurscht welche Firma da den Anfang macht. Die Industrie kann was bewegen, Politik tut da ohne Druck nichts
Wär die Autoindustrie in Deutschland genauso wenig bereit für ihre Interessen und ihre Kunden  zu kämpfen, hätten wir wahrscheinlich schon Jahrzehnte 120 auf allen Autobahnen.


----------



## waldbauernbub (3. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wär die Autoindustrie in Deutschland genauso wenig bereit für ihre Interessen und ihre Kunden  zu kämpfen, hätten wir wahrscheinlich schon Jahrzehnte 120 auf allen Autobahnen.


Ja, das wäre natürlich eine Katastrophe. Überhaupt in einer "fahrradfreundlichen Welt". 



CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Na und? Dem Jagdpächter geht es ja auch nicht um Bambis Mittagsschlaf. Bundesgenossen können selten schaden.


Wenn der gute Zweck scheinbar ALLE Mittel heiligt, wird es Zeit, den Zweck zu hinterfragen. Spätestens wenn sich das E-Bike-G'sindl  mit  skrupellosen Tourismusmanagern und den ehrenwerten Herren der Seilbahnmafia für "freie Trails für freie Biker" einsetzen, ist das nicht mehr mein Anliegen. Anders gesagt: Upmove & Naturfreunde (mit Abstrichen der AV, aber von dem hört man diesbezüglich schon lange nichts mehr) vertreten ihre Forderungen mit einer gewissen Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich würde dies nicht einfach aufs Spiel setzen, indem man mit jedem in die Kiste steigt, der eine raschere Umsetzung dieser Forderungen verspricht.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Und ich erwarte schon, das sich die Hersteller unter anderem Gedanken machen, was mit ihren Produkten angestellt wird; das sollte in einem modernen Unternehmen Teil der CSR-Strategie sein.


Klar. Monsanto macht das ja auch mit ihrem Saatgut. Oder Nestlé mit dem Wasser. Oder jeder beliebige Elektronikkonzern mit seinem absolut unverzichtbaren Smartschrott. Oder wie oben beschrieben die deutsche Autoindustrie. Nur ist es für die Umwelt und die Menschen, die drin wohnen, meistens kein besonderer Vorteil, wenn sich Hersteller darüber Gedanken machen, was mit ihren Produkten angestellt wird, und nicht die Konsumenten selbst.

Und nur weil uns ins in diesem Fall das Produkt (Bike) sympathisch ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es positive Folgen für unser Hobby hat, wenn Hersteller eine Agenda, die letzlich nur ihren eigenen Interessen dient, weltweit mit Lobbying, Gehirnwäsche oder welchen Mitteln auch immer durchdrücken. Gerade bei Trek sollte man da vorsichtig sein, sonst schicken die noch Lance und seinen Schlägertrupp vorbei um die Häferln in der Landwirtschaftskammer einzuschüchtern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Und nur weil uns ins in diesem Fall das Produkt (Bike) sympathisch ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es positive Folgen für unser Hobby hat, wenn Hersteller eine Agenda, die letzlich nur ihren eigenen Interessen dient, weltweit mit Lobbying, Gehirnwäsche oder welchen Mitteln auch immer durchdrücken.



Ich bin der Letzte, der behaupten würde das die Interessen von MTBikern und denen, die an Produkten und Dienstleisten drumherum Geld verdienen wollen (nicht nur Radhersteller; auch Touristiker, Streckenbauer und -betreiber, Guides, Verlage und Autoren etc.) gleich sind. Aber es gibt eine erhebliche Schnittmenge; es sollte doch möglich sein, daraus themenbezogen ein abgestimmtes Vorgehen zu entwickeln oder z.B. Vereine wie Upmove oder DIMB finanziell zu unterstützen (und zwar mit Spenden, nicht mit Sponsoring!).


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre natürlich eine Katastrophe. Überhaupt in einer "fahrradfreundlichen Welt".
> 
> 
> Wenn der gute Zweck scheinbar ALLE Mittel heiligt, wird es Zeit, den Zweck zu hinterfragen. Spätestens wenn sich das E-Bike-G'sindl  mit  skrupellosen Tourismusmanagern und den ehrenwerten Herren der Seilbahnmafia für "freie Trails für freie Biker" einsetzen, ist das nicht mehr mein Anliegen. Anders gesagt: Upmove & Naturfreunde (mit Abstrichen der AV, aber von dem hört man diesbezüglich schon lange nichts mehr) vertreten ihre Forderungen mit einer gewissen Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich würde dies nicht einfach aufs Spiel setzen, indem man mit jedem in die Kiste steigt, der eine raschere Umsetzung dieser Forderungen verspricht.
> ...


Natürlich. Die sozialistische Vorfeldorganisation "Naturfreunde" vertritt unser (?) Anliegen total glaubwürdig und ohne jedes Eigeninteresse. Fahrradhersteller hecheln hingegen nur dem Geld hinterher und sind daher böse!
Ich lege mich jedenfall lieber mit Industirellen in eine Kiste, als mit Menschen, die glauben über dem Gestz stehen zu dürfen, weil sie moralisch überlegen sind. Mal sehen, wer zuerst mit Flöhen aufwacht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. März 2016)

bündnisse, in die kiste legen, lobbyismus.
ja.

aber:

es ist immer die frage, was man will.
will man mit druck (gesellschaftlich-sozialem, monetärem und eben auch mit dem druck durch die faktische masse) die interessen (im konkreten fall biken wo geht) entgegen den willen anderer, die über einen ähnlich gearteten (derzeit weitaus stärkeren) unterstützungsapparat verfügen,  durchsetzen, wird das nicht ohne kompromiss gehen: man muss mit dessen folgen leben. das heisst in tourismusregionen eben die gnadenlose vermarktung, kanalisation und kastration. in nichttouristischen gebieten wird der druck fehlen, bzw nicht argumentierbar sein. es ist ja schön, was der trek-boss sagt, aber einem adeligen großgrundbesitzer oder einem aus derselben oder noch höheren monetären liga ist das relativ wurscht. dort wirds also beim alten bleiben. oder noch schlimmer werden. mit dem verweis: ja, es gibt ja... diese sätze hören wir immer mehr. mit jeder freigabe mehr wird das argument, ja, ich kann ja nicht woanders fahren, weniger wert.
das ist der preis des kompromisses: kanalisation, ghettoisierung.

eventuelle wirtschaftlich starke partner wollen auch ein äquivalent für ihren einsatz sehen. und der ist kohle. der touristiker will vermarktung. der hersteller märkte, sprich, die paar hanseln in AT sind ihm wurscht, ihm gehts, verzeihung, um die vielfache anzahl bergfremder menschen, die es wohin zieht? na klar, zum größten teil in vorgekaute tourismusgebiete.

oder glaubt etwa wer allen ernstes, da wird ein vertreter eines großen amerikanischen bikeherstellers bei einem ministerialrat im lebensministerium vorstellig werden, und nach einem netten plausch einen katalog mit zwischen den seiten versteckten 500er scheinen im büro hinterlassen und heimgehen, so wie bei großen bauvorhaben sitte war/ist?

darum meine im oberen absatz eher skeptische haltung, die auch daher rührt, dass ich eher naturliebender, abenteuersuchender einzelgänger bin, der seine ruh am berg haben will. eigentlich hege ich die gleichen ziele wie mein "natürlicher feind", der jaga: er die ungestörte ausübeung seines hobbys, ich die meiner leidenschaft. so gesehen sind wir brüder im geiste, der "feind" bewacht quasi meine holy trails. und die paar nötsch verwaltungsstrafe, die mir auf die jahrzehnte hochgerechnet drohen, kann ich mir locker auf die seite legen.

nochmal: eine komplette freigabe der wälder, berge und aller wege ist in AT ein frommer wunsch, aber leider nicht realisierbar. je mehr druck erzeugt wird, umso eher wirds in richtung kompromiss gehen. alles andere wäre ja dann wirklich politisch nicht vertretbar. es wird keinen "reinen" gewinner geben. der preis heisst eben kanalisierung, ghettoisierung.


----------



## waldbauernbub (3. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Natürlich. Die sozialistische Vorfeldorganisation "Naturfreunde" vertritt unser (?) Anliegen total glaubwürdig und ohne jedes Eigeninteresse.


Hat eh niemand behauptet. Nur ist das Eigeninteresse einer Organisation, deren Zweck es ist möglichst vielen Menschen Zugang zur Betätigung in freier Natur zu schaffen halt ein anderes, als das von Herrn Aloys in Ischgl oder dieses Trek-Ungustls. 



> Ich lege mich jedenfall lieber mit Industirellen in eine Kiste, als mit Menschen, die glauben über dem Gestz stehen zu dürfen, weil sie moralisch überlegen sind. Mal sehen, wer zuerst mit Flöhen aufwacht.


Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob sich deine Unterstellung gegen die involvierten Vereine oder mich persönlich richtet. Aber bis jetzt dachte ich, es gehe hier darum, in Zukunft überhaupt nicht mehr über dem Gesetz stehen zu müssen (weder aus ökonomischen, noch aus moralischen Gründen), um unser einigermaßen triviales Hobby auszuüben. Wünsche jedenfalls trotzdem eine angenehme Nachtruhe.


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Hat eh niemand behauptet. Nur ist das Eigeninteresse einer Organisation, deren Zweck es ist möglichst vielen Menschen Zugang zur Betätigung in freier Natur zu schaffen halt ein anderes, als das von Herrn Aloys in Ischgl oder dieses Trek-Ungustls.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob sich deine Unterstellung gegen die involvierten Vereine oder mich persönlich richtet. Aber bis jetzt dachte ich, es gehe hier darum, in Zukunft überhaupt nicht mehr über dem Gesetz stehen zu müssen (weder aus ökonomischen, noch aus moralischen Gründen), um unser einigermaßen triviales Hobby auszuüben. Wünsche jedenfalls trotzdem eine angenehme Nachtruhe.


Vorweg: Das hat sich natürlich nicht gegen dich gerichtet. Tut mir leid, wenn das unklar war.
Zu den Eigeninteressen: Das Interesse der Naturfreunde ist, dass du SPÖ wählst. Mein Zugang zum Trail ist denen komplett egal.


----------



## trail_desire (3. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre natürlich eine Katastrophe. Überhaupt in einer "fahrradfreundlichen Welt".


Also auf der Autobahn stört es mich nicht im Geringsten, wenn mich einer mit mehr als 120 überholt

.....da bin ich selten mit dem Bike unterwegs, weil es ja doch keine fahhradfreundliche Welt ist.....und das darf auch so bleiben.....soweit muß die Forderung nach Wegfreigabe doch nicht gehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> eventuelle wirtschaftlich starke partner wollen auch ein äquivalent für ihren einsatz sehen.



In fast jedem Unternehmen gibt es einen Etat für Engagement, das sich nicht in Mark und Pfennig, sondern (vielleicht) in sozialem Image auszahlt. Wenn z.B. das Geld, was im Augenblick den Unterhalt einiger Lebenskünstler, die ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben, finanziert und am Ende in Youtube-Filmchen und Facebook-Hashtags versandet in Zukunft in die Finanzierung von Organisationen gesteckt würde, die sich um die Interessen von Mountainbikern (und damit um den freien Zugang zur Natur für dieselben) kümmern, könnte viel bewegt werden.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Also auf der Autobahn stört es mich nicht im Geringsten, wenn mich einer mit mehr als 120 überholt



auf der autobahn überholt mich keiner mit 120.


----------



## steiggeist (5. März 2016)

Das BIKE Magazin berichtet über "Muckenkogel 2.0":



> Das völlig veraltete Forstgesetz ist es, dass das Fahren im Wald generell verbietet, nicht der klagefreundliche Herr Dr. Gürtler. Und so ist es vollkommen verfehlt, den Kläger als moralisch Verantwortlichen zu sehen. Will man das Problem beseitigen, ist die einzige Möglichkeit dazu, das geltende Recht zu ändern. Der Weg dahin führt nur über aktive Teilnahme an der Politik und über Interessensgemeinschaften wie beispielsweise die Upmove Community. Wer also wirklich etwas gegen die Lage in Österreich unternehmen will, der sollte hier ansetzen.



http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...lage-gegen-bikerin-am-muckenkogel/a30751.html


----------



## payne (6. März 2016)

*Streit ums Radeln im Wald geht mit neuem Prozess ins Frühjahr*
*Immer mehr Biker nutzen illegal den Wald. Konflikte mit Grundbesitzern landen häufig vor Gericht. Wie demnächst in Lilienfeld.*

 







Mancher Jäger und Grundeigentümer sehnt sich nach einer Zeit zurück, in der Wanderer und Schwammerlsucher die einzigen waren, die sie im Wald trafen. Seit immer mehr Menschen Erholung vom stressigen Alltag in der Natur suchen, bearbeiten Sportindustrie und Tourismus den neuen Markt. Sechseinhalb Millionen österreichischer Fahrräder (2010, Statistik Austria) wollen nicht nur auf Asphalt bewegt werden. Weil das Radeln im Wald aber verboten ist, nehmen Besitzstörungsklagen zu.
Die Schaffung neuer Radstrecken auf Forststraßen soll den Strom kanalisieren. Die Maßnahme geht aber laut Dietmar Gruber von der Mountainbiker-Plattform "Upmove" am Bedarf vorbei. "Weil Mountainbiker auf Wegen fahren wollen, nicht auf Schotterststraßen. Viele von ihnen wissen nicht und sehen auch nicht ein, dass angepasstes Fahren im Wald illegal sein soll."
Jagdpächter und Waldbesitzer reagieren, indem sie Radfahrer im Wald ermahnen, oder – wenn es zum Konflikt kommt – klagen.
Jüngster Fall: Jagdpächter Rudolf Gürtler hat vergangenen September wieder einmal eine Mountainbikerin in seinem Revier erwischt und verklagt sie auf Unterlassung. Am 16. März stehen einander im Bezirksgericht Lilienfeld wieder einmal Gürtlers Anwalt und "Upmove" gegenüber, an die sich angezeigte Sportler meist wenden.
"Wir haben mit dem Grundeigentümer, dem Stift Lilienfeld, eine freie Strecke vereinbart. An jeder Abzweigung, bei der man sie verlassen kann, stehen Schilder. Trotzdem ist die Frau anderswo gefahren", erklärt Gürtler.
"Die Forderung von 425 Euro ist wirklich überzogen. Und die Erklärung, die sie unterschreiben sollte, geht über das nötige Maß hinaus", hält Dietmar Gruber dagegen. Die Upmove-Anwältin bot rund 90 Euro und eine eingeschränkte Erklärung.
*Tonfall*

"Man kann mit uns reden. Aber der Ton des Schreibens war bestimmend", begründet Gürtlers Anwalt Walter Anzböck die Ablehnung.
"Jäger müssen Wildschäden unabhängig vom Verschulden zahlen. Durch die Radler findet das Wild weniger Rückzugsmöglichkeiten", argumentiert Gürtler, der Unterstützung durch Naturschützer einfordert.
"Jetzt fahren fast alle überall. Wenn Radeln frei wäre, könnte man Schutzzonen ausweisen", meint Gruber dazu, der sich als Vertretung von österreichweit 850.000 Mountainbikern sieht. Sie könnten nun über "Upmove" an der Diskussion mitwirken.
(kurier)  Erstellt am 02.03.2016, 14:33




Rosa blau  vor 3 Tagen  Melden 	0  0
radfahrer fräsen rillen in die wanderwege nd das ist bei regen nicht ganz ungefährlich für wanderer. räder gehören nicht in den wald. diese egomanan haben genügend andere möglichkeiten ihre midlifekrise zu bewältigen. wie undiszipliniert radler sind sieht man tagtäglich auf wiens geteigen wo sie genau so wenig zu suchen haben wie im wald. weist man sie darauf hin gibt es meist nur beschimpfungen unterster schublade und stinkefinger! diese anarchie sollte von der polizei endlich bekämpft werden!
Antworten
Enzo von der Herrengasse  vor 4 Tagen  Melden 	1  0
Viele Radfahrer halten sich auf der Straße an rein garnichts, viele Radfahrer halten sich auch abseits der Straße an rein garnichts!
Antworten
Richard österreicher  vor 4 Tagen  Melden 	0  0
Die Forst Straßen die teilweise die breite von Schnell Straßen haben auf denen die Jäger mit ihren Gelände Autos herumflitzen sollten generell von Mountainbiker befahren werden dürfen. Natürlich nur während des Tages und nicht bei der Dämmerung.
Antworten
Wilhelm Benedict  vor 4 Tagen  Melden 	0  0
Seit Jahrzehnten gibt es immer wieder neue Modesportarten. Waren es einstmals Rollerskating, Skatboardfahren, etc. reichte es nicht mehr radzufahren. Obwohl immer mehr Radwege geschaffen werden (oftmals unbenützt), reicht der Straßenverkehr nicht mehr sich den sogenannten "ultimativen Kik" zu verschaffen. Jetzt ist es "in" quer durch die Wälder zu radeln. Abgesehen davon, dass der Waldboden leidet (Jungpflanzen, Pilze, dgl. werden zerstört), leiden auch die tierischen Waldbewohner.
Ich beobachte von meinem Wohnhaus immer wieder Mountainbiker welche, obwohl kein Weg vorhanden querwaldein, meistens zu zweit od. zu dritt sich den Waldhang hinunterquälen um anschließend verdreckt am Straßenrand zu stehen. Sinnvoll?
Antworten
Dino Carlo  vor 4 Tagen  Melden 	2  0
Ich würde auch gern mit meinem Geländewagen in den Wald fahren ...


----------



## steiggeist (6. März 2016)

payne schrieb:


> *Streit ums Radeln im Wald geht mit neuem Prozess ins Frühjahr*


Link: http://kurier.at/chronik/niederoest...t-mit-neuem-prozess-ins-fruehjahr/184.493.135


----------



## steiggeist (7. März 2016)

neuer Artikel im upmove - legal biken Magazin:

Klassenkampf im Wald! Die "Land und Forstbetriebe Österreich" (Land & Forst) laden zu einer ´Fachtagung Eigentum … Spannungsfeld zwischen Grundrechten und "öffentlichem Interesse"´. 
Auszug aus der Ausschreibung:
_



			War vor wenigen Jahren die Besitzgrenze noch eine anerkannte gesetzliche und moralische Schwelle, die dem jeweiligen Eigentümer klare und planbare Rechte und Pflichten für sein Gut vorschrieb, so scheint es heute genau umgekehrt zu sein. Jene ohne Verantwortung für diese Flächen versuchen ihre zumeist eindimensionalen Interessen daran politisch durchzusetzen und der Gesetzgeber erliegt regelmäßig der Versuchung, Einzelinteressen vor einem nachhaltigen und ganzheitlichen Ansatz zu berücksichtigen.

Der Wald zählt im Bewusstsein vieler Bürger zum Gemeineigentum, das jeder nach seiner Vorliebe nutzen kann. Das Interesse am Wald gilt als ausreichend für wohlmeinende Eingriffe in das Eigentum, sei es durch den reglementierenden Staat oder sei es durch den Bürger in Form souveräner Selbstermächtigung.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Das hat unseren Kollegen Stefan neugierig gemacht. Ist doch Land & Forst neben der Landwirtschaftskammer der hauptsächlich öffentlich agierende Gegner der Erweiterung des bestehenden Betretungsrechts auf Radfahrer. Dabei bedienen sich diese Organisationen immer wieder der Argumentation, dass eine solche Liberalisierung eine "Enteignung" wäre. Stefan hat darauf hin zum "Eigentum Wald" recherchiert. Hier präsentieren wir euch sein Ergebnis : Wem gehört der Wald?


----------



## franzam (7. März 2016)

wenn in Ösiland 11000 ha den Bayern gehören, vielleicht gilt dann ja auch dort die Bayerischer Verfassung...




p.s. falls sich welche angepisst fühlen weil ich Ösiland schrieb, gelobe Besserung

Tu felix meum Austria


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. März 2016)

ich sage nur eines, "Wehret den Anfängen!"

Nicht aus Österreich (warum muss man eigentlich unser Nachbarland "Ösiland" titulieren? Werde ich nie verstehen. Zum Beleidigen haben wir doch die Preiß'n), sondern aus dem Grenzgebiet. Die Argumente sind aber gleich:

_"Wildschweine sind im Werdenfelser Land auf dem Vormarsch"

„Die Schwierigkeiten der Abschusserfüllung sind uns allen ausreichend bekannt“, erläuterte Hörmann. „Das Wild wird nämlich durch Sport- und Freizeitaktivitäten auch zu Nachtzeiten beunruhigt. Die Vorstellungen einer idealen Freizeitlandschaft vertragen sich nicht mit Natur und Jagd.“_

http://www.merkur.de/lokales/garmis...rohlicher-trend-beim-schwarzwild-6185066.html

Also ich wohne in dem besagten Gebiet, direkt am Berg. Nachts sind da eigentlich nur die ganzen Geländewägen der hohen Herren unterwegs. Entlang der Forstautobahnen stehen im 100 m Abstand Jägerstände, vom Geländewagen aus rein in den Bergwald zu gehen ist doch zu mühselig. Und wie sagte mal mein wirklich netter Jäger-Nachbar, die Tiere sind halt auch nicht blöd. Der hat außerdem überhaupt kein Problem mit der Freizeitgesellschaft, gehört aber auch nicht zur €100 000 Geländewagen-Fraktion.

Ist natürlich schon eine sehr einflußreiche Interessengruppe.


----------



## payne (7. März 2016)

aubt man der Jäger-Propaganda in Zeitungen und Fernsehberichten, wäre Deutschland und Österreich ohne Jagd dem Untergang geweiht: Jäger retten den Wald vor Rehen und Hirschen. Jäger retten die Landwirtschaft vor der Verwüstung durch Wildschweinhorden. Jäger schützen die Bevölkerung vor Seuchen: vor Fuchsbandwurm, Tollwut und (nachdem es in Deutschland keine Tollwut mehr gibt) vor Räude und Staupe. Ohne Jäger würden die Wildtiere überhand nehmen - schließlich gibt es keine großen Raubtiere mehr.

Im Übrigen seien Jäger anerkannte Naturschützer. Wer das nicht verstehe, sei ein naturentfremdeter Städter. Zum Unglück der Jäger glauben immer weniger Menschen das Jägerlatein. Zumal namhafte Biologen und Zoologen in der Öffentlichkeit darauf hinweisen, dass die Natur sich in unbejagten Gebieten selbst reguliert - und die Jagd somit überflüssig ist. Eine großangelegte wissenschaftliche Langzeitstudie wies gar nach, dass starke Bejagung die Vermehrung von Wildschweinen fördert - und somit absolut contraproduktiv ist.

Vor diesem Hintergrund wagen immer mehr Jäger die Flucht nach vorne. Wir, die nichtjagende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung, sollen Verständnis für ihr Hobby, ihre »Passion« entwickeln.


----------



## Deleted 87379 (9. März 2016)

thumbs up zum letzten Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (9. März 2016)

Die *NÖN* über Muckenkogel 2.0:
Herr Gürtler hat wieder einmal eine auf einer Forststraße radfahrende Kollegin verklagt (Streitwert wie üblich 15.000€, wir berichteten schon ausführlich siehe https://goo.gl/SjmvrR .
Die NÖN stellen auch die Frage "Haben Sie Verständnis für die Unterlassungsklage?" -> Eure Meinung ist gefragt!


----------



## Deleted 87379 (9. März 2016)

wia war's wenn a moi 10.000 Radler beim Gürtler ihr Radl nauf schiabm. des war a a moi a Protest. i bin a dabei!


----------



## steiggeist (11. März 2016)

Die *Naturfreunde Steiermark* berichten von der Aufnahme der Forderung zur Freigabe der Forststraßen für Radfahrer in das Parteiprogramm der SPÖ Steiermark


----------



## steiggeist (11. März 2016)

*„Denn was passiert, wenn man nicht füttert und nicht jagt? Gar nichts, Die Jagd kämpf nur verzweifelt um ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber notwendig ist sie nicht.“*​_Prinz Karl von Liechtenstein (Anmerkung: ist kein Österreicher und darf daher diesen Titel tragen)​_Wir trafen Herrn Lichtenstein 2014 bei einem ORF Dreh zum Thema "Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen". Bereits damals waren wir von seiner Offenheit zum Thema Jagd überrascht.
Er selbst ist seit dem 16-ten Lebensjahr Jäger und kennt die "kleinen Feinheiten" der Jagd daher sehr gut.














https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb/posts/1069659986406563


----------



## payne (11. März 2016)

Zu den Ausstellern der jährlichen Jagd- und Outdoor-Messe „FISCHEN JAGEN SCHIESSEN“, die aktuell bis zum 16. Februar in Bern stattfindet, gehören auch zahlreiche Jagdreiseveranstalter.

Geschätzte 2000 Schweizer JägerInnen pro Jahr reisen nach Afrika, Zentralasien oder in die USA, um Büffel, Elefanten und Bären ihrer Trophäen wegen zu schiessen. Der Schweizer Tierschutz STS hat die Hintergründe des Jagdtourismus recherchiert und er appelliert an die Jägerschaft, auf Jagdreisen ins Ausland und insbesondere auf die Teilnahme an tierschutzwidrigen Jagdpraktiken zu verzichten.

Selbstbewusst, in Grosswildjäger-Attitude mit toten Büffeln, mit Eisbären, denen noch das Blut aus dem Maul rinnt, unter frisch abgetrennten Elefanten-Stosszähnen oder rittlings auf dem niedergestreckten Löwen sitzend posieren sie auf Fotowänden an den Ständen der Jagdreiseanbieter: Männer – und zunehmend auch Frauen – die sich für viel Geld einen „All inclusive“-Jagdurlaub in Namibia oder Kanada geleistet haben und nun mit der erlegten Beute prahlen. In Jagdzeitschriften finden sich unzählige Inserate. Man kann in Russland dem hierzulande vom Aussterben bedrohten Auerhuhn nachstellen, in Schwellen- und Entwicklungsländern wie Tadschikistan oder der Zentralafrikanischen Republik auf exotische Wildtiere schiessen, „Wachteln im Paket“ in Serbien oder „Taubenabschüsse unlimitiert“ in Argentinien buchen. Alleine in Afrika erlegen Jagdtouristen jährlich rund 105’000 Tiere.

Hallali auf allen Kontinenten

Viele der Jagden sind so organisiert, dass die bejagten Tiere keine Chance haben. So werden rund 90% der in Südafrika als Trophäen erlegten Löwen beim „Canned Hunting“ (Gatterjagd) getötet. In Gehegen werden die Tiere für nur einen Zweck gezüchtet – um von Jagdtouristen geschossen zu werden. Die freie Wildbahn haben sie nie gesehen. Doch auch in den riesigen Game Reserves – Wildschutzgebiete, in denen gejagt werden darf – sind die Jagden inszeniert. Die Opfer werden schon Tage im Voraus von den Guides beobachtet; Grosskatzen werden mit Futter angelockt. Jeeps fahren die Jäger so sicher und nahe an ihre Beute heran, wie nur möglich. Nach einer kurzen Pirsch darf der zahlende Gast seine Trophäe erlegen. Verwendet werden dabei nicht selten Waffen, z.B. Pfeilbögen oder Speere, die hierzulande aus Tierschutzgründen verboten sind.

Keine Rechtfertigung

Gegen die weidmännischen Prinzipien und das Selbstverständnis der Schweizer Jäger als „Heger und Pfleger der Wildbestände“ vestösst der Jagdtourismus in fast jeder Hinsicht. Dennoch konnte sich der Verband Jagd Schweiz auf Anfrage des Schweizer Tierschutz STS nicht dazu durchringen, Jagdreisen und entsprechende touristische Angebote zu verurteilen. Aus Tierschutzsicht ist eine Tourismus-Industrie, in der so viel Schindluder getrieben wird aber mit dem Lebensrecht und der Würde der Tiere in keiner Weise zu rechtfertigen.

Jagdtourismus: Die Schattenseiten unserer «Heger und Pfleger»

Was treibt einen Schweizer Jäger dazu, im Ausland der Trophäenjagd zu frönen, während er sich im eigenen Land als verantwortungsvoller Heger von Wildbeständen und Lebensräumen gibt? Welche Auswüchse der Jagdtourismus angenommen hat und was für Tierschutz-Probleme damit verbunden sind, soll die vorliegende Recherche aufzeigen. Klar ist: Jagdtourismus lässt sich mit Hege und Artenschutz schwerlich rechtfertigen und ist aus Tierschutzsicht schlichtweg unethisch und verwerflich.


----------



## payne (13. März 2016)

0.03.2016
Drucken
Empfehlen
*Land&Forst Betriebe: Bewirtschaftung durch Einschränkungen gefährdet*

*Situation der Betriebe darf nicht mehr weiter verschärft werden.*



Felix Montecuccoli wurde einstimmig zum Präsidenten der Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich wiedergewählt. © LFBÖ
Der kürzlich einstimmig wiedergewählte Präsident der Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich, Felix Montecuccoli, informierte heute, Donnerstag, über das Wirtschaftsjahr 2015. Sein Fazit: 2015 war ein wechselhaftes Jahr für die österreichische Land- und Forstwirtschaft. Im Vergleich zu den Jahren davor habe sich die Marktlage in der Forstwirtschaft aufgrund von Kalamitäten wie Sturmschäden oder Käferbefall verschlechtert. Der heiße Sommer sowie die fehlenden Niederschläge haben sowohl der Landwirtschaft als auch dem Wald zugesetzt. Trotz diesen Herausforderungen konnte die Versorgung der Holzindustrie mit heimischem Holz und eine auskömmliche landwirtschaftliche Ernte sichergestellt werden. "Damit das jedoch auch zukünftig noch möglich ist, dürfen den heimischen Betrieben keine weiteren Belastungen und Einschränkungen mehr aufgebürdet werden", betonte Montecuccoli.

Schnee- und Eisbruch, der Sturm „Niklas“ und ein trockener Sommer mit den in Folge aufgetretenen Waldbränden belasteten die heimischen Forstbetriebe 2015. Der erhöhte Käferbefall beeinflusste massiv die Bewirtschaftung und verschlechterte die Marktlage. So kam es bei Sägerundholz aufgrund des Käferholzanfalles zu einem spürbaren Preisrückgang. Die Sägeindustrie wurde überproportional mit schlechteren Sortimenten versorgt, wodurch sich auch die Erträge der Forstbetriebe reduzierten.
*Situation in den Forstbetrieben angespannt*

Die Holzerlöse sanken um rund sieben bis acht Prozent, gleichzeitig waren die Betriebe aufgrund der Schadholzaufarbeitung mit erhöhten Holzerntekosten konfrontiert. In Summe sei es zu einem Gewinneinbruch von zehn Prozent gekommen, berichtete Montecuccoli. Im vergangenen Jahr wurde außerdem sehr viel in die Waldpflege investiert. Heuer müsse die durch die Trockenheit 2015 ausgefallene Waldverjüngung ersetzt werden. Des Weiteren müsse auf die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels mit Anpassungsstrategien, zum Beispiel durch die Baumartenwahl, reagiert werden, erklärte der Präsident, und "auch der Borkenkäferbefall wird die Betriebe dieses Jahr noch intensiv beschäftigen". 
*Landwirtschaftliche Bilanz 2015*

Bilanz über die landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb zog der Vizepräsident der Land&Forst Betriebe, Richard Auer-Welsbach: "2015 waren die Landwirte mit dem trockensten Jahr überhaupt konfrontiert, die Getreideernte war jedoch besser als erwartet. Grund dafür war der nasse Herbst und Winter 2014/2015. Zur Aussaat herrschten ideale Bedingungen, die Feuchtigkeit konnte lange im Boden gehalten werden. Die Weltgetreideernte lag 2015/16 im dritten Jahr auf einem Rekordniveau und war höher als der weltweit gestiegene Verbrauch. Durch die allgemeine Schwäche der Rohstoffpreise kommt es zu einem extremen Preisdruck in der Landwirtschaft. Zu den weiterhin sinkenden Einkommen der Bauern kommen weniger öffentliche Gelder und ein steigender bürokratischer Aufwand in der neuen GAP-Förderperiode, die Herausforderungen durch den Klimawandel sowie ein Rückgang der Produktionsflächen durch Bodenversiegelung.“
*Weitere Eigentumsbeschränkungen verhindern*

„Im letzten Jahr wurde wieder deutlich, unter welchen schwierigen Bedingungen die Landbewirtschafter in Österreich arbeiten müssen. Zu den Herausforderungen wie Kalamitäten, Klimawandel und Bürokratie kommen vielfältige Interessen und Forderungen aus Politik und Gesellschaft, wie zum Beispiel die Ausweisung von weiteren Naturschutzgebieten oder die gesetzliche Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker hinzu. Damit die Betriebe jedoch auch in Zukunft noch nachhaltig wirtschaften können und die Holzversorgung sowie die Lebensmittelproduktion nicht gefährdet werden, darf es zu keinen weiteren Einschränkungen und Belastungen in der Bewirtschaftung mehr kommen“, verdeutlichte Montecuccoli die angespannte Situation. Der Präsident setzt sich für aktiven Eigentumsschutz und stabile Rahmenbedingungen für die Land- und Forstwirtschaft ein.


----------



## trail_desire (14. März 2016)

Mich würde mal ein ernsthafter Grund interessieren, wie und in welcher Form mountenbiken die Forstwirtschaft einschränkt...
Hat irgend ein Oberschlauer dazu mal Stellung bezogen?
Wenns nur die Haftung ist.....Leute....dann brauchts nur eine kleine Gesetzesänderung. Aber ich glaube genau die wollen sie nicht. Hat man dadurch doch eine Rechtfertigung, warum man gegen die Öffnung ist. Der Wahre grund ist doch, daß dann täglich wesentlich mehr Menschen mit Verständnis für die Natur im Wald unterwegs sind. Und man will ja nicht, daß dann irgendwann erkannt wird, welchen Schindluder der Forst im Wald treibt.


----------



## TTT (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein ernsthafter Grund interessieren, wie und in welcher Form mountenbiken die Forstwirtschaft einschränkt...
> Hat irgend ein Oberschlauer dazu mal Stellung bezogen?
> Wenns nur die Haftung ist.....Leute....dann brauchts nur eine kleine Gesetzesänderung. Aber ich glaube genau die wollen sie nicht. Hat man dadurch doch eine Rechtfertigung, warum man gegen die Öffnung ist. Der Wahre grund ist doch, daß dann täglich wesentlich mehr Menschen mit Verständnis für die Natur im Wald unterwegs sind. Und man will ja nicht, daß dann irgendwann erkannt wird, welchen Schindluder der Forst im Wald treibt.


Laßt doch mal die Fragen, darum gehts nicht! Ich zitiere mich noch mal selbst:
legal biken - auch in Österreich  (war: Der Wahnsinn in Niederösterreich)


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein ernsthafter Grund interessieren, wie und in welcher Form mountenbiken die Forstwirtschaft einschränkt...
> Hat irgend ein Oberschlauer dazu mal Stellung bezogen?
> Wenns nur die Haftung ist.....Leute....dann brauchts nur eine kleine Gesetzesänderung. Aber ich glaube genau die wollen sie nicht. Hat man dadurch doch eine Rechtfertigung, warum man gegen die Öffnung ist. Der Wahre grund ist doch, daß dann täglich wesentlich mehr Menschen mit Verständnis für die Natur im Wald unterwegs sind. Und man will ja nicht, daß dann irgendwann erkannt wird, welchen Schindluder der Forst im Wald treibt.


Inwiefern schränkt es uns Mountainbiker ein, wenn irgendwer in Südafrika mit Pfeil und Bogen einen Löwen erlegt, oder der Graf Bobby Rebhendln für den Abschuss züchtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (14. März 2016)

Ja jetzt wirst und das Jäger ein mal eins Erklären


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Und man will ja nicht, daß dann irgendwann erkannt wird, welchen Schindluder der Forst im Wald treibt.


In Deutschland treiben im Cluster Forst&Holz 1,3 Millionen Menschen Schindluder. Mehr als z.b. im Maschinenbau. Das Schindluder "Forst" mit Nebengeräuschen erwirtschaftete 2014 in Österreich ca. 1,6 Milliarden Euro (lt. Gesamtrechnung/Statistik Austria). Von den Jobs mal abgesehen - wie viele "Fahrtechnikkurse" und I-Phone-Halterungen muss man dafür verkaufen? 

Wenn wir im Ernst die (ökonomische) Notwendigkeit einer forstwirtschaflichen Nutzung unserer Wälder in Fragen stellen, dann dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn uns keiner mehr Ernst nimmt. Noch dazu, wo sich Forst und Natursport überhaupt nicht wehtun, sondern, im Gegenteil, ein gemeinsames Interesse daran haben, sich nicht länger von der Jagdwirtschaft die Wirtschafts- und Lebensbedingungen im Wald diktieren zu lassen. Sowas funktioniert nur dann, wenn man der jeweiligen Gegenseite nicht schon mal mit rotziger Überheblichkeit prinzipiell die Existenzberechtigung abspricht. Und indem wir Wischiwaschi-Argumente der Gegenseite als solche kenntlich machen und nicht selber welche produzieren.

Wenn wir das legitime Anliegen (die Öffnung der Forststraßen) aus den Augen verlieren und uns in Scharmützel über Sinn und Unsinn der Forstwirtschaft stürzen, werden wir jedenfalls beides nicht erreichen.


----------



## trail_desire (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> In Deutschland treiben im Cluster Forst&Holz 1,3 Millionen Menschen Schindluder. Mehr als z.b. im Maschinenbau. Das Schindluder "Forst" mit Nebengeräuschen erwirtschaftete 2014 in Österreich ca. 1,6 Milliarden Euro (lt. Gesamtrechnung/Statistik Austria). Von den Jobs mal abgesehen - wie viele "Fahrtechnikkurse" und I-Phone-Halterungen muss man dafür verkaufen?
> 
> Wenn wir im Ernst die (ökonomische) Notwendigkeit einer forstwirtschaflichen Nutzung unserer Wälder in Fragen stellen, dann dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn uns keiner mehr Ernst nimmt. Noch dazu, wo sich Forst und Natursport überhaupt nicht wehtun, sondern, im Gegenteil, ein gemeinsames Interesse daran haben, sich nicht länger von der Jagdwirtschaft die Wirtschafts- und Lebensbedingungen im Wald diktieren zu lassen. Sowas funktioniert nur dann, wenn man der jeweiligen Gegenseite nicht schon mal mit rotziger Überheblichkeit prinzipiell die Existenzberechtigung abspricht. Und indem wir Wischiwaschi-Argumente der Gegenseite als solche kenntlich machen und nicht selber welche produzieren.
> 
> Wenn wir das legitime Anliegen (die Öffnung der Forststraßen) aus den Augen verlieren und uns in Scharmützel über Sinn und Unsinn der Forstwirtschaft stürzen, werden wir jedenfalls beides nicht erreichen.



Ich habe nichts gegen Forstwirtschaft, wenn sie in normalem Maße betrieben wird. Nur leider ist es wie immer die Gier nach immer mehr Umsatz, die zu Zuständen führt, die ökologisch bedenklich sind. Und die Ökologie stelle ich nunmal über die Ökonomie. Weil ich Geld irgendwann nicht einatmen kann, wenn der Sauerstoff knapp wird.

Bei uns in BW beobachte ich beängstigende Entwicklungen, ob es bei euch auch so ist kann ich natürlich nicht so genau abschätzen.
Aber ich ich gehe davon aus, daß das schnelle Geld in Ö auch vielen wichtiger ist als naturverträgliche Forstwirtschaft.
Hier mal ein Bild wie es vielerorts bei uns ausschaut. Und wenn du das gutheisst, dann darfst du gerne weiter die ökonomische Notwendigkeit über alles stellen.


 


Was das alles mit dem Mountenbiken zu tun hat??? Die Unverhältnissmässigkeit, mit der das Biken in der Öffentlichkeit  von der Forstwirtschaft dargestellt wird.

_....Noch dazu, wo sich Forst und Natursport überhaupt nicht wehtun, sondern, im Gegenteil...._

wenn dem so ist....wieso dann diese Aussage?

_„Im letzten Jahr wurde wieder deutlich, unter welchen schwierigen Bedingungen die Landbewirtschafter in Österreich arbeiten müssen. Zu den Herausforderungen wie Kalamitäten, Klimawandel und Bürokratie kommen vielfältige Interessen und Forderungen aus Politik und Gesellschaft, wie zum Beispiel die Ausweisung von weiteren Naturschutzgebieten oder die gesetzliche Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker hinzu._

_......ein gemeinsames Interesse daran haben, sich nicht länger von der Jagdwirtschaft die Wirtschafts- und Lebensbedingungen im Wald diktieren zu lassen...._

es ist wohl eher so, daß Forst und Jägerschaft trotz aller unterschiedlicher Interessen in Sachen Freizeitnutzung zusammenhalten.


----------



## payne (14. März 2016)

Genau so wie am Foto schaut es am Gießhübl aus die EVN lässt die ganzen Wälder abholzen und das zu Holzpellets verarbeiten so viel zum Beitrag zum Umweltschutz


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2016)

ist bei uns im Wiener Wald das selbe die schneiden da Lichtungen raus ohne Aufforstung usw und das schon ein paar jahre da geht es nur mehr ums Geld und um sonst nix mehr


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Weil ich Geld irgendwann nicht einatmen kann, wenn der Sauerstoff knapp wird.
> ... Aber ich ich gehe davon aus, daß das schnelle Geld in Ö auch vielen wichtiger ist als naturverträgliche Forstwirtschaft.


Das meinte ich mit "Wischiwaschi". Der Sauerstoff wird übrigens nicht knapper. Wenn überhaupt, dann weil z.B. immer mehr Boden versiegelt wird. (Für Fahrrad-Megastores und Brechsand-Flowtrails, um beim Wischiwaschi zu bleiben.) Ich schreib's jetzt hier für alle Fälle nochmal hin, wegen des "schnellen Geldes": Die Herrschaften, die da am Werke sind, machen das nicht in ihrer Freizeit. Forstwirtschaft ist kein Hobby, sondern eine Lebensgrundlage. Das kann man natürlich prinzipiell Scheisse finden. Oder sich wünschen, dass das "naturverträglich" passiert und die Fichten im heimischen Forst ab jetzt von schweizer Jungfrauen bei Mondlicht umgehaucht werden und von garantiert CO2-neutralen Einhorn-Haflingern ins Sägewerk geflogen werden. Nur muss man dann halt auch den Preis dafür zahlen.



> Hier mal ein Bild wie es vielerorts bei uns ausschaut. Und wenn du das gutheisst, dann darfst du gerne weiter die ökonomische Notwendigkeit über alles stellen.


Schon schlimm, so eine Durchforstung. Dient z.B. u.a. auch der Naturverjüngung. Hast du alternative Vorschläge, wie man das machen könnte? Drohnen? Oder sollen die Besitzer präemptiv auf etwaige Erträge aus ihrem Wald verzichten und gleich einen privaten Nationalpark ausweisen? Wäre schöner, keine Frage. Die Waldbesitzer und Beschäftigten schicken wir dann zum AMS: Umschulung zum Fahrtechniktrainer.



> es ist wohl eher so, daß Forst und Jägerschaft trotz aller unterschiedlicher Interessen in Sachen Freizeitnutzung zusammenhalten.


 Ja, das ist das Problem. Das löst man aber nicht mit einer romantisierenden Vorstellung von Natur und Forst, sondern durch Sachargumente. Wenn ich mir die letzen beiden Beiträge von payne und herbert durchlese, dann schaut's diesbezüglich aber schwarzdunkelfinster aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2016)

Aber ganz schwarzdunkel finster davon kannst ausgehen

Wen ich mich so im Wald unschaue und dann die argumente der mtb gegner höre kommt mir nur mehr das kotzen

Und ich für meinen teil finde mitlerweile das man von upmouve seite zu zahm gegen dieses gesülze vorgeht

Den eines weis ich sicher mit diplomatie erreichst in österreich garnichts

Lg


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Forstwirtschaft, wenn sie in normalem Maße betrieben wird. Nur leider ist es wie immer die Gier nach immer mehr Umsatz, die zu Zuständen führt, die ökologisch bedenklich sind. Und die Ökologie stelle ich nunmal über die Ökonomie. Weil ich Geld irgendwann nicht einatmen kann, wenn der Sauerstoff knapp wird.
> 
> Bei uns in BW beobachte ich beängstigende Entwicklungen, ob es bei euch auch so ist kann ich natürlich nicht so genau abschätzen.
> Aber ich ich gehe davon aus, daß das schnelle Geld in Ö auch vielen wichtiger ist als naturverträgliche Forstwirtschaft.
> ...


Du stellst nicht die Ökologie über die Ökonomie sondern die Polemik über die Sachlichkeit. Garniert mit einem Photo. Auf diesem Kronenzeitungsniveau (für dich wohl: Bildzeitung) lässt sich natürlich alles herbeischreiben. Selbst eine scheinbare Sachlichkeit, weil du "beänstigende Entwicklungen wahrgenommen" haben willst. Ich habe keine Ahnung von BW und was dort passiert ist mir auch völlig egal. Mutmaßlich ist es aber dort so wie bei uns: Der Wald wächst. Schau dir einmal alte Landschaftszeichnungen aus der Nähe von Ballungsräumen an. Da war früher nirgends Wald. Das allerletzte worum ich mir heute Sorgen machen würde, ist dass wir zu wenig Wald hätten.
Und endgülig die Haare stellt es mir auf, wenn einer von "uns", die wir das freie Betreten fremden Eigentums fordern, dem Eigentümer eines Waldes vorschreiben will, was oder wie er abholzen darf. Dass Waldbesitzer angesichts solcher marxistischen Auswüchse dann schlecht auf MICH zu sprechen sind, darf mich eigentlich mich wundern. 
Der eine mag keine Jäger, der andere keine Wanderer. Schwammerlsucher sind besonders unbeliebt, Hunde eine Frechheit  und Menschen, die sich erdreisten mit irgendwas - am Ende gar Holz - Geld zu verdienen, gefährden unsere Luft zum Atmen (!!! ich pack´s noch immer nicht!!!). Zu allem Überdruss mögen Downhiller keine XC-Leut und umgekehrt ist es fast noch schlimmer.
Jahrzehntelang sind wir - praktisch ohne es zu wissen - illegal und ungestört unserem Hobby nachgegangen. Wenn wir es mit Hilfe der sozialen Medien schaffen, jede erdenkliche Bevölkerungsgruppe gegen uns aufzubringen, werden wir bald nur noch illegal unterwegs sein.


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. März 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ist bei uns im Wiener Wald das selbe die schneiden da Lichtungen raus ohne Aufforstung usw und das schon ein paar jahre da geht es nur mehr ums Geld und um sonst nix mehr


Bei uns am Maisacker ... bei uns im Supermarkt ...  bitte beliebig fortsetzen. Ich find's jetzt nicht per se gut, aber dass ausgerechnet nur jene nicht garstig zu Umwelt und Mitmenschen sein dürfen, die zufälligerweise der völligen Eroberung des Lebensraumes Wald durch die Endurofraktion im Wege stehen, empfinde ich ein bisserl ungerecht. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es uns bei der Frage nach der Freigabe der Forststraßen keinen Millimeter weiterhilft.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Bei uns am Maisacker ... bei uns im Supermarkt ...  bitte beliebig fortsetzen. Ich find's jetzt nicht per se gut, aber dass ausgerechnet nur jene nicht garstig zu Umwelt und Mitmenschen sein dürfen, die zufälligerweise der völligen Eroberung des Lebensraumes Wald durch die Endurofraktion im Wege stehen, empfinde ich ein bisserl ungerecht. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es uns bei der Frage nach der Freigabe der Forststraßen keinen Millimeter weiterhilft.



Auch so wurde nichts erreicht und wird es auch nicht 

Und nur freie forststrassen sind für mich zumindest völlig uninteressant und das solte auch nicht das zuel von upmouve sein und war es am anfang auch nicht 

Das wurde ihnen leider von den naturfreunden aufgedrückt


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Bei uns am Maisacker ... bei uns im Supermarkt ...  bitte beliebig fortsetzen. Ich find's jetzt nicht per se gut, aber dass ausgerechnet nur jene nicht garstig zu Umwelt und Mitmenschen sein dürfen, die zufälligerweise der völligen Eroberung des Lebensraumes Wald durch die Endurofraktion im Wege stehen, empfinde ich ein bisserl ungerecht. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es uns bei der Frage nach der Freigabe der Forststraßen keinen Millimeter weiterhilft.


Und abgesehen davon, dass Lichtungen eigentlich mit das Schönste sind, was Wälder zu bieten haben. Und abgesehen davon, dass wir - soweit ich infomiert bin - wenn dann eher ein Defizit an Wiesen haben. Aber alles wuascht. Wahrscheinlich gibt´s auch noch einen Film von Michael Moore über die pösen Waldbesitzer...
Kauft´s euch euren eigenen Wald und bewirtschaftet ihn, so wie ihr wollt. Ist ziemlich billig so ein Wald.


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. März 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Und nur freie forststrassen sind für mich zumindest völlig uninteressant und das solte auch nicht das zuel von upmouve sein und war es am anfang auch nicht.
> Das wurde ihnen leider von den naturfreunden aufgedrückt


Na ja, man hätte der diesbezüglich aufgeschlossenen Bevölkerung auch gleich die Maximalforderungen von ahnungslosen Ignoranten wie dir und dem payne vor den Latz knallen können. Wär auch eine Taktik gewesen.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Na ja, man hätte der diesbezüglich aufgeschlossenen Bevölkerung auch gleich die Maximalforderungen von ahnungslosen Ignoranten wie dir und dem payne vor den Latz knallen können. Wär auch eine Taktik gewesen.



Wurde am Anfang ja auch 
gefordert

Und mit der öffnung der forststrassen erreichst nichts auser dast jahre lang hörst jetzt habt ihr eh die forstrassen bekommen .....

Aber lieber bin ich ahnunglos und ignorant als so ein kricher wie du

Es wundert mich das solche leute wie du hier überhaupt dabei sind wen die gegner eh recht haben bist hier falsch


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. März 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wurde am Anfang ja auch
> gefordert
> 
> Und mit der öffnung der forststrassen erreichst nichts auser dast jahre lang hörst jetzt habt ihr eh die forstrassen bekommen .....
> ...


Lern zitieren!


----------



## payne (14. März 2016)

Herbert nimm den Kasperl Net ernst der kann nichts ausser einen auf Dicke Hose mach obwohl die Hose flach ist er setzt sich für die Freizeit Jagt ein wahrscheinlich so eine Nullnummer wie 90% der Jäger.


----------



## payne (14. März 2016)

Ich glaub der Creeping Death und Waldbauernbub ist ein und die selbe Person


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (14. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> .......Der Wald wächst .......



Du meinst......die Betriebsstätte "Wald" Das was du da "Wald" nennst sind in den meisten Fällen von Menschen geschaffene Monokulturen/oder auch anderweitig angelegte Baumkulturen. Mit Wald hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.
Wir sind ja alle selbst schuld.....wir brauchen alle Holz und ihr seid glücklich es verkaufen zu können.....ich wär einfach glücklicher wenn jeder etwas dazu beiträgt um Recourcen zu schonen.


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Und abgesehen davon, dass Lichtungen eigentlich mit das Schönste sind, was Wälder zu bieten haben. Und abgesehen davon, dass wir - soweit ich infomiert bin - wenn dann eher ein Defizit an Wiesen haben.


Was diesen Thread betrifft, haben wir eher ein Defizit an Wissen. Meistens gepaart auftretend in den Fachbereichen "Biologie", "Grundlagen der Volkswirtschaft" und "Rechtschreibung".

Das klingt trivialer als es ist. Über Jahre hinweg ein Betretungsrecht für solche Leute (mit-)erstreiten zu müssen finde ich irgendwie frustrierend. Denn genau diese Klientel hat die Lodenjankermafia ja im Hinterkopf, wenn sie uns Biker als hirnlose Spaßterroristen diffamiert. Nicht ganz zu Unrecht, wie man sieht. Statistisch gesehen - das sag ich ja schon immer - dürfte sich der Anteil an Vollhorsten innerhalb der Jäger- und Bikerschaft auf hohem Niveau die Waage halten.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Was diesen Thread betrifft, haben wir eher ein Defizit an Wissen. Meinstens gepaart auftretend in den Fachbereichen "Biologie", "Grundlagen der Volkswirtschaft" und "Rechtschreibung".
> 
> Das klingt trivialer als es ist. Über Jahre hinweg ein Betretungsrecht für solche Leute (mit-)erstreiten zu müssen finde ich irgendwie frustrierend. Denn genau diese Klientel hat die Lodenjankermafia ja im Hinterkopf, wenn sie uns Biker als hirnlose Spaßterroristen diffamiert. Nicht ganz zu Unrecht, wie man sieht. Statistisch gesehen - das sag ich ja schon immer - dürfte sich der Anteil an Vollhorsten innerhalb der Jäger- und Bikerschaft auf hohem Niveau die Waage halten.


Ist doch schön wen du dich endlich selbst erkennst das ist der erste weg zur besserung


----------



## trail_desire (14. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Kauft´s euch euren eigenen Wald und bewirtschaftet ihn, so wie ihr wollt. Ist ziemlich billig so ein Wald.



*Eigentor*.......Genau, diese Aussage zeigt eure wahre Gesinnung. Mag ja sein, dass ihr auch Biker seid.....aber wenn ich mir als naturliebender Mensch vorstelle, dass solche Leute wie du sich für  die Interessen der Biker einsetzen, oder doch nicht?.....dann lasst es lieber.
Zu den Interessen eines Bikers gehört nämlich der Erhalt dieser Natur um sie auch in vielen Jahren noch geniessen zu können.....

Jeder sollte seinen Wald bewirtschaften wie er mag......dann kommt z.B. das dabei raus....


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Was diesen Thread betrifft, haben wir eher ein Defizit an Wissen. Meistens gepaart auftretend in den Fachbereichen "Biologie", "Grundlagen der Volkswirtschaft" und "Rechtschreibung".
> 
> Das klingt trivialer als es ist. Über Jahre hinweg ein Betretungsrecht für solche Leute (mit-)erstreiten zu müssen finde ich irgendwie frustrierend. Denn genau diese Klientel hat die Lodenjankermafia ja im Hinterkopf, wenn sie uns Biker als hirnlose Spaßterroristen diffamiert. Nicht ganz zu Unrecht, wie man sieht. Statistisch gesehen - das sag ich ja schon immer - dürfte sich der Anteil an Vollhorsten innerhalb der Jäger- und Bikerschaft auf hohem Niveau die Waage halten.


Nicht zu vergessen wären da noch die Bereiche Grammatik und Umgangsformen.
Ich kenne leider nur allzu viele Menschen, die meinen, dass die von ihnen aufgestellten Regeln und Maßstäbe die richtigen sind, weshalb sie allen anderen ihre Meinung aufzwingen dürfen, ohne auch nur das geringste moralische Zwicken zu spüren. Das ist eine Art Herrenrassenproblematik.


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Du meinst......die Betriebsstätte "Wald" Das was du da "Wald" nennst sind in den meisten Fällen von Menschen geschaffene Monokulturen/oder auch anderweitig angelegte Baumkulturen. Mit Wald hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.
> Wir sind ja alle selbst schuld.....wir brauchen alle Holz und ihr seid glücklich es verkaufen zu können.....ich wär einfach glücklicher wenn jeder etwas dazu beiträgt um Recourcen zu schonen.


Ich kann mir kaum einen Beruf vorstellen, der weiter weg ist vom Baumverkauf als meiner.
Und übrigens: NIEMAND ist auf der Welt, damit du glücklicher wirst.


----------



## payne (14. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen wären da noch die Bereiche Grammatik und Umgangsformen.
> Ich kenne leider nur allzu viele Menschen, die meinen, dass die von ihnen aufgestellten Regeln und Maßstäbe die richtigen sind, weshalb sie allen anderen ihre Meinung aufzwingen dürfen, ohne auch nur das geringste moralische Zwicken zu spüren. Das ist eine Art Herrenrassenproblematik.



Das ist der Hammer und das von dir Danke jetzt ist alles klar Danke


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Jeder sollte seinen Wald bewirtschaften wie er mag......dann kommt z.B. das dabei raus...


Ob du das Holz aus so einer Fichtenplantage mit dem Gaul oder dem Harvester rausholst, ist eher eine ästhetische als eine ökologische Frage. Wenn wir schon von "Natur" schwärmen bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass alles in allem die Schaffung von spontanen Amphibientümpeln in so einer Rückegasse die Bodenverdichtung durchs schwere Gerät mindestens wieder aufwiegt. 

Noch einmal - "Natur" ist keine ästhetische Momentaufnahme, sondern ein ziemlich komplizierter Prozess, den man zwar leicht stören kann, der aber, über einen längeren Zeitraum betrachtet, erstaunlich resilient gegenüber diesen Störungen ist. Um den mitteleuropäischen Wald musste man sich z.B. im 19 Jahrhundert Sorgen machen, weil er in einem Maße zur Holzkohlegewinnung genutzt wurde, die heute nicht mehr vorstellbar ist. Eine Episode, genauso wie das "Waldsterben" der 80er Jahre. Nicht reversible Prozesse wie die Vernichtung der mediterranen Eichenmischwälder zwischen Antike und beginnender Neuzeit zum Beispiel, wurden übrigens seinerzeit ganz ohne Harvester bewerkstelligt. Hat sicher hübscher ausgeschaut, war im Endeffekt aber genauso effektiv. Heute schwärmen alle, wie malerisch der Karst ist. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn wir die Öffnung des Waldes in Österreich anhand der Frage zu klären versuchen, ob denn nun Forst, Jagd, Mountainbiker oder doch die Aquarellmaler am garstigsten zu Natur sind, werden wir in 100 Jahren noch immer illegal herumkurven. Und darauf hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen wären da noch die Bereiche Grammatik und Umgangsformen.
> Ich kenne leider nur allzu viele Menschen, die meinen, dass die von ihnen aufgestellten Regeln und Maßstäbe die richtigen sind, weshalb sie allen anderen ihre Meinung aufzwingen dürfen, ohne auch nur das geringste moralische Zwicken zu spüren. Das ist eine Art Herrenrassenproblematik.


Noch einer der sich selbst erkennt na bitte ihr seit doch lernfähig super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ob du das Holz aus so einer Fichtenplantage mit dem Gaul oder dem Harvester rausholst, ist eher eine ästhetische als eine ökologische Frage



....wenn das dein Ernst ist.....dann hast auch du dir das "*Eigentor*" verdient. Wie will man mit einer solchen Einstellung den Bikegegnern auf der ganzen Welt klar machen, daß man als Biker naturverträglich unterwegs ist. Dann sind Bikespuren abseits der Wege sicher auch nur eine ästhetische und keine ökologische Frage.

Nochmal, daß du und der schleichende Tot sich für die Belange der Biker einsetzen ist ja rührend, aber sicher nicht nötig


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....wenn das dein Ernst ist.....dann hast auch du dir das "*Eigentor*" verdient. Wie will man mit einer solchen Einstellung den Bikegegnern auf der ganzen Welt klar machen, daß man als Biker naturverträglich unterwegs ist. Dann sind Bikespuren abseits der Wege sicher auch nur eine ästhetische und keine ökologische Frage.
> 
> Nochmal, daß du und der schleichende Tot sich für die Belange der Biker einsetzen ist ja rührend, aber sicher nicht nötig


Ließ dir dein eigenes Post jetzt so oft durch, bis du es verstanden hast. Wenn dir das gelingt, kommst du des Rätsels Lösung extrem nahe.


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wie will man mit einer solchen Einstellung den Bikegegnern auf der ganzen Welt klar machen, daß man als Biker naturverträglich unterwegs ist. Dann sind Bikespuren abseits der Wege sicher auch nur eine ästhetische und keine ökologische Frage.


No na ned.

Die "Natur" verträgt wie gesagt viel. Dass es für alle schöner wäre durch möglichst unberührte Urwälder zu biken und zu wandern stellt ja eh niemand in Frage. Ich befürchte halt nur, dass diese romantisierende Vorstellung von Natur bei der aktuellen Debatte mit Menschen, die dort ihren Arbeitsplatz haben, überhaupt nicht hilfreich ist. Sprich: Argumentativ raucht dich der dritte Bauernbund-Sekretär von links in der Pfeifen, wennst ihm mit sowas kommst. Zurecht.

Dass dieser Schwulst und die ... äh ... Beiträge von payne und herbert beim Oberupmover offenbar gut ankommen, gibt mir allerdings viel mehr zu denken.


----------



## payne (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> No na ned.
> 
> Die "Natur" verträgt wie gesagt viel. Dass es für alle schöner wäre durch möglichst unberührte Urwälder zu biken und zu wandern stellt ja eh niemand in Frage. Ich befürchte halt nur, dass diese romantisierende Vorstellung von Natur bei der aktuellen Debatte mit Menschen, die dort ihren Arbeitsplatz haben, überhaupt nicht hilfreich ist. Sprich: Argumentativ raucht dich der dritte Bauernbund-Sekretär von links in der Pfeifen, wennst ihm mit sowas kommst. Zurecht.
> 
> Dass dieser Schwulst und die ... äh ... Beiträge von payne und herbert beim Oberupmover offenbar gut ankommen, gibt mir allerdings viel mehr zu denken.


Sage ich ja ein und die selbe Nullnummer


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2016)

Die zwei sind so lieb die waren sicher gemeinsam in der Baum Schule


----------



## payne (14. März 2016)

Nein das ist nur einer mit Gespaltener Persönlichkeit darum die Zwei Accounts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (14. März 2016)

Herrlich! 
Noch jemand Popcorn?


----------



## scratch_a (14. März 2016)

Auch wenn mich die Situation in Österreich wohl eher nicht (mehr) tangiert, lese ich hier öfters mit. 
Ich muss "leider" sagen, dass in einigen Dingen waldbauernbub/CreepingDeath nicht ganz unrecht haben. Vielleicht habe ich als nicht Betroffener auch eher einen dafür nötigen, objektiven Abstand und muss nicht wie ein getroffener Hund bellen? Mir gibt das durchaus zu denken und uns würde es allen nicht schaden, den eigenen Standpunkt hin und wieder in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## TTT (14. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ob du das Holz aus so einer Fichtenplantage mit dem Gaul oder dem Harvester rausholst, ist eher eine ästhetische als eine ökologische Frage.





waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Die "Natur" verträgt wie gesagt viel.



Wenn du schon Sachlichkeit anmahnst, dann belege doch mal solche Aussagen. Denn für mich zeugt diese Aussage von viel mehr verklärter Romantik, als die von dir Angegriffenen (deren Posts ich auch nicht immer zielführend finde aber nachvollziehbar).

Man kann von der Seite "Waldwahrheit" halten was man will aber mangelnde Fachkenntnis kann man ihnen sicher nicht vorwerfen. Die kommentieren die unsägliche Hetzschrift des Forstes wie folgt:
https://www.facebook.com/Waldwahrheit/posts/825149604278529


----------



## waldbauernbub (15. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Sachlichkeit anmahnst, dann belege doch mal solche Aussagen.


Einmal probiere ich es noch. Das Foto, auf das ich mich bezogen habe, hat eine Rückegasse in einem 0815-Wirtschaftswald gezeigt, der so oder so arten- und strukturarm ist. So wie die meisten Wälder bei uns aussehen, kann man mit einem Harvester nicht mehr viel kaputt machen.* Genauso wenig wie mit einem Mountainbike. Das ist halt eine Tatsache. Dass ich es wesentlich lieber sehen würde, wenn weißbärtige Naturliebhaber wie Herr Weber österreichweit Waldbau nach ihren Vorstellungen betreiben dürften, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Worüber ich mich in meinen Beiträgen hier aufgeregt habe: Wir wollen legal mit dem Bike auf fremdem Privatgrund herumkurven. Das ist im Kontext mit der Wegefreiheit im Wald meiner Meinung nach eine legitime Forderung, gegen die es wenig gute Argumente gibt und die man mit einem Federstrich einfach ermöglichen kann. Weder stören wir damit die Forstwirtschaft, noch stört sie uns in besonderem Maße. Trotzdem haben einige hier nichts besseres zu tun, als den Grundbesitzern und Waldbewirtschaftern das Recht abzusprechen, ihren Grund und Boden so zu bewirtschaften, wie sie das für richtig und ökonomisch zielführend halten. Und das in einer Art und Weise ("Sauerstoffknappheit", "Die schneiden da einfach Lichtungen raus!"), die auf einen unangenehme Mischung aus Ahnungslosigkeit und Bösartigkeit schließen lässt.

Ich seh's übrigens auch nicht als Kernaufgabe von Upmove, anhand von "Anheizern" in den sozialen Medien die Abschaffung der Jagd und der Forstwirtschaft zu betrieben. An diesem Nebenschauplatz werden wir uns ziemlich überheben. Mir würde es schon genügen, wenn man die Argumente der Gegenseite sachlich und ohne Schaum vorm Mund zerpflückt. Dass das angesichts der kalt lächelnden Arroganz der Gegenseite auf die Dauer frustrierend ist, mag schon sein. Aber wenn wir uns in Tonfall und Argumentation auf so einem Niveau bewegen, dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn uns Forst&Jagd dort schlicht und ergreifend nicht haben wollen.
Für die "ahnungslosen Ignoranten" möchte ich mich trotzdem entschuldigen. Da ist gestern wohl der Gaul mit mir durchgegangen. 

* Kann das Thema Waldbau/Reifenspuren/Strukturarmut/Amphibien auf Wunsch gerne vertiefen. Es hat halt nur überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema "Wegefreiheit in Österreich" zu tun.


----------



## TTT (15. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Einmal probiere ich es noch. Das Foto, auf das ich mich bezogen habe, hat eine Rückegasse in einem 0815-Wirtschaftswald gezeigt, der so oder so arten- und strukturarm ist. So wie die meisten Wälder bei uns aussehen, kann man mit einem Harvester nicht mehr viel kaputt machen.* Genauso wenig wie mit einem Mountainbike. Das ist halt eine Tatsache.


1. DAS ist eben keine Tatsache! Fachleute behaupten, dass die Verdichtung, die durch einen Harvester im weichen Waldboden entstehen, die Funktion erst mit der nächsten Eiszeit wiedererlangen. Deswegen hätte ich für deine Behauptungen gerne einen Beleg.
2. Unterstellst du der Forstwirtschaft eine größere Berechtigung, als der Erholungssuchung. In Deutschland sind diese beiden Funktionen aber per Gesetzt gleichberechtigt. Warum man sich in Österreich als Bürger wie selbstverständlich mit weniger zufrieden gibt, erschließt sich mir nicht.
3. Die verwendete Sprache und der Kampf gegen Forst und Jagd ist doch verständlich. Offensichtlich hat doch die Sachebene all die Jahre nichts gebracht. Warum sollte man die Unterstellungen und Lügen gegenüber den Bikern hinnehmen und andererseit darauf verzichten, die Widersprüche der Argumente in der Gesamtheit auseinander zu nehmen. Solange solche Hetzschriften vom Forst verfasst werden, ist es doch völlig legitim, die Glaubwürdigkeit der Herausgeber allgemein in Frage zu stellen und deren Ansehen in der Gesellschaft zu schwächen. Wie gesagt, solange Diese selber unfair agieren.
Im übrigen zeigt auch die Erfahrung in Baden-Württemberg, dass erst dann Bewegung in die Sache kommt, wenn man den Druck über die Sachebene hinaus erhöht. Oder anders gesagt, man muss denen ans Fell (Finanziell oder in der Einschränkung deren Rechte), bevor die sich bewegen!


----------



## steiggeist (15. März 2016)

@waldbauernbub bevor du dich hier in Verschwörungstheorien verlierst, eine Klarstellung im Namen von upmove:

Die weidgerecht durchgeführte Jagd ist ein  naturverbundenes Hobby, wie Mountainbiken auch.
Ein Problem haben wir aber mit "der Jagd",  wenn sie den alleinigen Nutzungsanspruch auf Wald und Natur stellt.
Erholungssuchende sind aus "ihrer" Sicht oft nur Störfaktor. Das akzeptieren wir nicht.

upmove will den Waldeigentümern sicher nicht vorschreiben wie sie ihren Wald bewirtschaften sollen.
Wir weisen auf Auswirkungen mancher  Bewirtschaftungspraktiken auf den Wald(boden) hin, wenn Mountainbiken als "Ökosystem Wald kippend" beschrieben wird.

Wenn du Beiträge von upmove als sachlich unrichtig erkennst, bitte ich um Hinweise.
Ich kann deine Unterstellungen gegenüber upmove im Hinblick auf "Tonfall, Argumentation und Niveau" nicht zuordnen.


----------



## steiggeist (15. März 2016)

Naturfreunde Aktionfolder:




http://www.naturfreunde.at/service/themen/info-and-servicefolder/aktionsfolder-mtb-kampagne/


----------



## waldbauernbub (15. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> 1. DAS ist eben keine Tatsache! Fachleute behaupten, dass die Verdichtung, die durch einen Harvester im weichen Waldboden entstehen, die Funktion erst mit der nächsten Eiszeit wiedererlangen. Deswegen hätte ich für deine Behauptungen gerne einen Beleg.


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es die Bodenverdichtung nicht gibt oder dass Harvestereinsatz dem Waldboden taugt. Nur dass es, halt auch andere Effekte gibt. Dass wir zu viel schlechten Wald haben, und z.B. zu wenig Trockenwiesen und Hochmoore. Dass so ein nicht standortgerechtes Fichtenwäldchen ökologisch gesehen nicht viel wertvoller ist, als der Mittelstreifen einer Autobahn. Und dass bei der Gesamtbetrachtung der "ökologische" Effekt (also wenn man nicht nur die Feinwurzeln pro Kubikmeter zählt) meiner Meinung nach vernachlässigbar ist, gegenüber den Kardinalfehlern der letzten 50 Jahre im Waldbau (Stichwort Artenzusammensetzung, Wildstand etc.) und vor allem in der allgemeinen Raumplanung (Bodenversiegelung, Flächenverbrauch). Aber wir können uns natürlich auch an zwei Reifenspuren alle hundert Meter hochziehen und darüber unser wirkliches Problem vergessen ... wie war das noch mal ... ach so, wir dürfen da nicht fahren ... 

Wo ich herkomme wird übrigens nur ein Bruchteil vom Harvester geerntet, weil das meiste dafür zu steil ist. Hier werden dafür Akkordarbeiter aus Kroatien oder Polen eingesetzt, die teils unter menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen und ohne arbeitsrechtlichen Schutz, ganz schonend mit dem Seilkran Mikado spielen dürfen. Dürfte neben der Arbeit in einer chinesischen Kohlenmine wohl so ziemlich der unfallträchtigste Job der Welt sein. Trotzdem sehr begehrt. Sowas nennt sich dann Kollateralschaden unter ökonomischem Druck. Den gibt es übrigens wirklich, auch wenn man ihn vom anderen Ende der Nahrungskette aus betrachtet nur mehr schwer erkennen kann. 

Zu den Punkten 2+3 schreib ich jetzt nichts, sonst ufert es aus. 

@steiggeist : alles Klar!


----------



## steiggeist (15. März 2016)

Muckenkogel 2.0 in den "Niederösterreichischen Nachrichten"

"Nur Minderheit für Klage gegen Radlerin"

http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...heit-fuer-Klage-gegen-Radlerin;art2315,719821


----------



## steiggeist (16. März 2016)

Muckenkogel II : Weil Mountainbiken in Österreich auch 2016 immer noch verboten ist, endet manche Radausfahrt vor Gericht.

So wie heute in Lilienfeld...





Als upmove geht es uns bei solchen Fällen nicht darum einen einzelnen Jäger oder Grundbesitzer zu dämonisieren oder vorzuführen. Wir müssen aber als Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker die Gelegenheit nutzen und darauf hinweisen, dass das Forstgesetz von 1975 einerseits zwar - Gott sei Dank - das Wandern und Schifahren auf der gesamten Waldfläche rund um die Uhr erlaubt, anderseits aber eben das Radfahren selbst auf LKW-tauglichen Forststraßen am helllichten Tag zu solch absurden Klagen führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (16. März 2016)

Also ist der Gürtler ein Lügner oder er weiss einfach nicht was richtig ist


----------



## trail_desire (17. März 2016)

Nochmal was für die Forstleute hier im Forum.....unbedingt ganz anschauen.

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/video/die-grenzen-der-nachhaltigkeit-102.html


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Muckenkogel II : Weil Mountainbiken in Österreich auch 2016 immer noch verboten ist, endet manche Radausfahrt vor Gericht.
> 
> So wie heute in Lilienfeld...
> 
> ...


Ich fasse einmal zusammen:
1. Die Beklagte ist Mitglied von upmove, kennt aber die Besonderheiten Dris. Gürtler nicht. Eventuell solltet ihr bei Eurem Verein einen Intelligeztest einführen.
2. Dr. Gürtler will angeblich unbedingt eine Klage gewinnen. Deshalb hat ER auch ein außergerichtliches Vergleichsanbot übermittelt, welches von der nun Beklagten nicht nur als überteuert zurückgewiesen, sondern auch inhaltlich so verändert wurde, dass es für Dr. Gürtler nicht mehr annehmbar war.
3. Im Prozess fordert nun die Beklagte, deren Kosten eh von upmove getragen würden, einen Kostenbeitrag. Dr. Gürtler wäre mit Kostenaufhebung einverstanden gewesen. Ja wer will da wohl um jeden Preis prozessieren?

Wen will upmove eigenlich für blöd verkaufen? Ist es wirklich probat sich auf die selbe Stufe der Halbwahrheiten zu stellen, wie dies die Jägerschaft so gerne macht?

Und noch eine Frage. Was sollen eigentlich "geeignete Wege" sein?


----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Ich fasse einmal zusammen:
> 1. Die Beklagte ist Mitglied von upmove, kennt aber die Besonderheiten Dris. Gürtler nicht.



Die Beklagte war zum Zeitpunkt "des Vorfalls" noch nicht upmove Mitglied und neu in der Gegend vom Muckenkogel.



CreepingDeath schrieb:


> 2. Dr. Gürtler will angeblich unbedingt eine Klage gewinnen. Deshalb hat ER auch ein außergerichtliches Vergleichsanbot übermittelt, welches von der nun Beklagten nicht nur als überteuert zurückgewiesen, sondern auch inhaltlich so verändert wurde, dass es für Dr. Gürtler nicht mehr annehmbar war.



Wir meinen,Herrn Gürtler geht es um die Statuierung eines Exempels, siehe dazu hier:


> „Wir erwischen ohnedies nur wenige von den Herr- beziehungsweise Frauschaften, die ständig im gesperrten Bereich unterwegs sind. Wenn ich nicht durchgreife, tanzen die Mountainbiker den Wanderern weiter auf dem Kopf und dem Wild weiter auf dem Haupt herum“, begründet Gürtler die eingebrachte Unterlassungsklage. - See more at: http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...inbikerin;art2315,717610#sthash.YZe0vDEe.dpuf



Es wurde Herrn Gürtler angeboten eine Unterlassung zu unterfertigen wobei auch auf Kostereduktion gedrängt wurde. Auf dieses Schreiben ist er nicht eingegangen


> "Man kann mit uns reden. Aber der Ton des Schreibens war bestimmend", begründet Gürtlers Anwalt Walter Anzböck die Ablehnung.http://kurier.at/chronik/niederoest...t-mit-neuem-prozess-ins-fruehjahr/184.493.135






CreepingDeath schrieb:


> 3. Im Prozess fordert nun die Beklagte, deren Kosten eh von upmove getragen würden, einen Kostenbeitrag. Dr. Gürtler wäre mit Kostenaufhebung einverstanden gewesen. Ja wer will da wohl um jeden Preis prozessieren?


Und die Kosten von upmove übernimmt wer?
Fakt ist, Gürtler hat ohne Antwort auf unser Schreiben das Gericht angerufen.

Nochmals zur Erklärung:
*Als upmove geht es uns bei solchen Fällen nicht darum einen einzelnen Jäger oder Grundbesitzer zu dämonisieren oder vorzuführen. Wir müssen aber als Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker die Gelegenheit nutzen und darauf hinweisen, dass das Forstgesetz von 1975 einerseits zwar - Gott sei Dank - das Wandern und Schifahren auf der gesamten Waldfläche rund um die Uhr erlaubt, anderseits aber eben das Radfahren selbst auf LKW-tauglichen Forststraßen am helllichten Tag zu solch absurden Klagen führen kann.*



CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wen will upmove eigenlich für blöd verkaufen? Ist es wirklich probat sich auf die selbe Stufe der Halbwahrheiten zu stellen, wie dies die Jägerschaft so gerne macht?



Bitte definiere "für blöd verkaufen".
Im übrigen stehen wir zur Klärung von offenen Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.



CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage. Was sollen eigentlich "geeignete Wege" sein?



Wege, die der Radfahrer so befahren kann, dass er keine Erosionen verursacht, und so dass er jeden anderen Wegenutzer Vorrang geben kann.


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Die Beklagte war zum Zeitpunkt "des Vorfalls" noch nicht upmove Mitglied und neu in der Gegend vom Muckenkogel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ad 1.: Ich kann halt schwerlich an soviel Zufall glauben: Frau Fiala fährt rein zufällig aus Meidling zum ersten Mal auf den Muckenkogel, trifft justament auf den berühmtesten Mtb-Jäger Österreichs, gerät nachher in Kontakt mit upmove und diese schreiben, dass "dahingestellt bleiben kann, ob sie die Unerlaubheit und die Vorgeschichte kannte."
ad 2.: Nicht Dr. Gürtler geht es um das Exempel. Andernfalls hätte er nicht eine außergichtliche Lösung zu völlig normalen Bedingungen angeboten. Als Antwort bekam er eine "Witzunterlassungserklärung" und ein ungewöhnlich niedriges Kostenersatzanbot. Ihr stellt das ganze nu so dar, als wäre der einzige außergerichtliche Versuch von upmove gekommen. Das ist glatt unwahr und sehr billig.
ad 3.: Und wer trägt die Kosten Dris. Gürtler? Nach euren eigenen Angaben ging es um einen kleinen Kostenbeitrag. An diesem KLEINEN Beitrag habt ihr den Vergleich scheitern lassen - mindestens genauso wie Dr. Gürtler. (Dabei wäre es das Normalste der Welt, dass Fr. Fiala einen Kostenbeitrag an Dr. Gürtler leistet, wenn sie in der Sache "verliert" und eine Unterlassungserklärung abgibt. Das Zweitnormalste wäre gewesen, dass jeder seine eigenen Kosten trägt, wobei die von Dr. Gürtler eh höher gewesen wären.) Fakt ist: Dr. Gürtler hätte außergerichtlich gar nicht auffordern müssen. Nach der dreisten Antwort hätte wohl jeder ohne weitere (ohnehin sinnlose) Korrespondenz geklagt.

Diese - eure - Berichterstattung fällt für mich in die Kategorie "für blöd verkaufen". Genauso wenig glaube ich dir, dass es euch nicht sehr wohl auch (!) darum geht, Dr. Gürtler zu diskreditieren. Zumindest hat dies eure bisherige Kampagne getan. Sollte dies unfreiwillig gewesen sein, wechselt eventuell die Autoren. (Und sollte ich mich vertan haben und andere haben die tendeziösen Berichte verfasst, entschuldige ich mich.)

Zur Sache selbst: Wie soll festgestellt werden, welche Wege die Bedingungen für "geeignete Wege" erfüllen und wie sollen die geeigneten Wege als solche gekennzeichnet werden? Ich hege allergrößte Skepsis. (Etwa zB weil ich auf ausnahmslos jedem Weg anderen Benutzern den Vorrang einräumen kann.) Rechtssicherheit wird mE nur ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht bieten.

Inhaltlich sind wir ja fast einer Meinung und ich hege auch keine Sympathien für die Person oder das Vorgehen des Herrn Dr. Gürtler. Aber eure Vorgehensweise ist mir persönlich ebenso unsympathisch - was euch freilich wuascht sein kann.


----------



## trail_desire (17. März 2016)

_„Wir erwischen ohnedies nur wenige von den Herr- beziehungsweise Frauschaften, die ständig im gesperrten Bereich unterwegs sind. Wenn ich nicht durchgreife, tanzen die Mountainbiker den Wanderern weiter auf dem Kopf und dem Wild weiter auf dem Haupt herum“, begründet Gürtler die eingebrachte Unterlassungsklage. - See more at: http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...inbikerin;art2315,717610#sthash.YZe0vDEe.dpuf_

Aha, dieser Dr. Gürtler vertritt also auch die Wanderer!!!Riechen die nicht auch nach Mensch? ....schwitzen zwar nicht so stark, riechen aber teils mit Parfum nach noch viel mehr als die Biker. Wie halten die Wildtiere das nur aus.....schrecklich.


----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> An diesem KLEINEN Beitrag habt ihr den Vergleich scheitern lassen - mindestens genauso wie Dr. Gürtler.


Kleiner Betrag: *450€ ?*
Nochmals zur Erklärung:
*Als upmove geht es uns bei solchen Fällen nicht darum einen einzelnen Jäger oder Grundbesitzer zu dämonisieren oder vorzuführen. Wir müssen aber als Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker die Gelegenheit nutzen und darauf hinweisen, dass das Forstgesetz von 1975 einerseits zwar - Gott sei Dank - das Wandern und Schifahren auf der gesamten Waldfläche rund um die Uhr erlaubt, anderseits aber eben das Radfahren selbst auf LKW-tauglichen Forststraßen am helllichten Tag zu solch absurden Klagen - oder Unterlassungserklärungen mit kosten von mehrern 100€ - führen kann.*



CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Inhaltlich sind wir ja fast einer Meinung und ich hege auch keine Sympathien für die Person oder das Vorgehen des Herrn Dr. Gürtler. Aber eure Vorgehensweise ist mir persönlich ebenso unsympathisch - was euch freilich wuascht sein kann.


Ja ist es, weil du auch nix besseres machst.
Und das, was wir gemacht haben, war bisher da einzige, das Bewegung in die Sache brachte.
Machst du was Besseres, sind wir die Ersten, die dich dabei unterstützen werden.


----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> _„Wir erwischen ohnedies nur wenige von den Herr- beziehungsweise Frauschaften, die ständig im gesperrten Bereich unterwegs sind. Wenn ich nicht durchgreife, tanzen die Mountainbiker den Wanderern weiter auf dem Kopf und dem Wild weiter auf dem Haupt herum“, begründet Gürtler die eingebrachte Unterlassungsklage. - See more at: http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...inbikerin;art2315,717610#sthash.YZe0vDEe.dpuf_
> 
> Aha, dieser Dr. Gürtler vertritt also auch die Wanderer!!!Riechen die nicht auch nach Mensch? ....schwitzen zwar nicht so stark, riechen aber teils mit Parfum nach noch viel mehr als die Biker. Wie halten die Wildtiere das nur aus.....schrecklich.



Jäger behaupten ja, sie sind die Anwälte der Wildtiere.
Wir wissen ja was mit ihren 'Klienten' machen.
Wenn die Jäger sich jetzt auch zu den Anwälten der Wanderer machen wollen, sollte das denen zu denken geben ;-)


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Kleiner Betrag: *450€ ?*
> Nochmals zur Erklärung:
> *Als upmove geht es uns bei solchen Fällen nicht darum einen einzelnen Jäger oder Grundbesitzer zu dämonisieren oder vorzuführen. Wir müssen aber als Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker die Gelegenheit nutzen und darauf hinweisen, dass das Forstgesetz von 1975 einerseits zwar - Gott sei Dank - das Wandern und Schifahren auf der gesamten Waldfläche rund um die Uhr erlaubt, anderseits aber eben das Radfahren selbst auf LKW-tauglichen Forststraßen am helllichten Tag zu solch absurden Klagen - oder Unterlassungserklärungen mit kosten von mehrern 100€ - führen kann.*
> 
> ...


Es geht um den Beitrag, der seitens der Beklagtenvertreterin gefordert wurde. An diesem habt ihr es scheitern lassen. Ich denke, dass ich das deutlich genug geschrieben habe, indem ich euren (deinen?) eigenen Text zitiert habe.

Zum Rest: Interessant ist, dass du weißt, was ich für unsere Sache mache und ich glaube, eure Unterstützung würde leider nur schaden.

Interessieren würde mich allerdings eine Antwort bezüglich der geeigneten Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Zum Rest: Interessant ist, dass du weißt, was ich
> Interessieren würde mich allerdings eine Antwort bezüglich der geeigneten Wege.



Bitte präziser


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Bitte präziser





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wie soll festgestellt werden, welche Wege die Bedingungen für "geeignete Wege" erfüllen und wie sollen die geeigneten Wege als solche gekennzeichnet werden? Ich hege allergrößte Skepsis. (Etwa zB weil ich auf ausnahmslos jedem Weg anderen Benutzern den Vorrang einräumen kann.) Rechtssicherheit wird mE nur ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht bieten.


----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2016)

richtig, Rechtssicherheit wird nur eine gesetzliche Regelung bieten.
uns schwebt dabei ein Formulierung wie in Bayern vor:

_Art. 28 Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen

(1) 1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren.2Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang._​
Zusätzlich schlagen wir - wenn nötig -  eine "positiv Beschilderung" vor, die eine Lenkung auf offizielle, eventuell vertraglich geregelte, Strecken bewirken wird.
Das es hin und wieder auch Verbote geben muss, ist klar.


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> richtig, Rechtssicherheit wird nur eine gesetzliche Regelung bieten.
> uns schwebt dabei ein Formulierung wie in Bayern vor:
> 
> _Art. 28 Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen
> ...


Besonders gelungen ist die bayrische Lösung mE aber auch nicht. Ich denke, es "reicht" schlicht die generelle Öffnung. Im Übrigen haben sich die Wegebenutzer den Bedingungen derart anzupassen, dass sie niemand anderen unnötig gefährden. Vorrangregeln sollen von mir aus sein.

Zur positiven Beschilderung: Soweit, so gut. Nur vertragliche Regelungen wird es halt eher nicht mehr geben, wenn man keine Verträge braucht. ;-)

Verbote müssen dort sein, wo es sie auch für Wanderer gibt. Wo sind die?


----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Zur positiven Beschilderung: Soweit, so gut. Nur vertragliche Regelungen wird es halt eher nicht mehr geben, wenn man keine Verträge braucht. ;-)


Vermartktbare Touren brauchen eine Beschilderung.
Das aufstellen von Schildern bedarf der Zustimmung der Grundeigentümer.
Aus unseren Gesprächen wissen wir, dass der Toursimus gerne bereit ist, für die Auschilderung auch einen Beitrag zu leisten.
Zusätzlich können so im Einverständnis mit Grundeigentümern wen nötig Wege umgelegt werden, so dass z.B. Höfe, Fütterungen,... ausgewichen wird.
Eine generelle Öffnung wird solche Einigungen leichter zustande kommen lassen.



CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Verbote müssen dort sein, wo es sie auch für Wanderer gibt. Wo sind die?


Hier ist in erster Line an die Trennung von Radfahrern und Fußgänger an Hotspots gedacht.
Typische sinnvolle Radfahr-Verbote finden sich beispielsweise entlang der talnahen Waalwege im Vinschgau.


----------



## Hiasi87 (17. März 2016)

Der Herr Gürtler war schon immer extrem mit seinen Ansichten kann mich noch erinnern wie ich noch ein Kind war da hat uns sein Fischaufseher aus der Traisen gejagt weil wir die Fische stören. Wohne zwar in der Nähe vom Muckenkogel aber ich meide diesen Berg wo es nur geht. Verstehe sowieso nicht warum sich die Stadt Lilienfeld do rühmt über die "Mtb Strecke" darauf ist genau eine Sackgasse zu den Hütten reine Forstautobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Hier ist in erster Line an die Trennung von Radfahrern und Fußgänger an Hotspots gedacht.
> Typische sinnvolle Verbote finden sich beispielsweise entlang der talnahen Waalwege im Vinschgau.



Ein Fußgängerverbot? 
Ernsthaft: Ich kenne die Situation nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass dort viele Wanderer sind. Auch hier reicht mMn eine Vorrangregel. Dann werden die meisten ohnehin versuchen, die Strecke zu meiden. Im Übrigen wird man auf stark frequentierten Wegen kaum überrascht sein, wenn ein Wanderer auftaucht. Hingegen kann dies am verlassenen Trail sehr wohl der Fall sein und ist dann viel gefährlicher. 
Es lebe die Selbstverantwortung. Gibt es Fahrverbote, gibt es auch Idioten, die glauben im Umkehrschluss fahren zu dürfen, als gäbe es kein Morgen.


----------



## steiggeist (17. März 2016)

@CreepingDeath, leider ist jetzt mir jetzt nicht mehr möglich deinen Ideen zu folgen.

Ich wünsche dir noch hierbei


CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Zum Rest: Interessant ist, dass du weißt, was ich für unsere Sache mache und ich glaube, eure Unterstützung würde leider nur schaden.


Erfolg.


----------



## payne (17. März 2016)

*Problem: Fahrrad fahren im Wald*


 2 Bilder
*Waldbesitzer und Mountainbiker* haben eine konträre Meinung, was die Freigabe von Forststraßen betrifft. (Foto: rubbl/panthermedia.net)
Der Forstverein erteilt eine klare Absage an grenzenloses Mountainbiken in den Wäldern.

BEZIRK (ah). Mountainbiker fordern schon seit längerer Zeit die Öffnung der Forststraßen und damit eine Änderung des derzeit gültigen Forstgesetzes. Bislang dürfen diese Wege nämlich nur von Wanderern und Spaziergängern genutzt werden. „Wir sehen uns als Stimme für den Wald. Dieser darf nicht zu einer Rennpiste degradiert werden. Wir brauchen auch in Zukunft die Möglichkeit der Lenkung dieser Sportart, daher sprechen wir uns auch gegen eine Änderung des Forstgesetzes aus“, erläutert dazu Johannes Wohlmacher, Präsident des Österreichischen Forstvereins. Und er verleiht seiner Forderung mit derzeit fast 89.600 Unterschriften Nachdruck. Bereits im November hat er eine Unterschriftenlisten mit damals noch 70.000 Unterschriften an den zuständigen Bundesminis-ter Andrä Rupprechter übergeben. Die Unterschriftenaktion läuft noch bis zum 30. April und kann online unter www.sicherheitimwaldfueralle.atunterzeichnet werden. 
*Jägerschaft gegen Gesetzesänderung*
Franz Reinthaler vom Bezirksjagdausschuss Braunau spricht sich ebenfalls gegen eine Öffnung der Forststraßen aus. "82 Prozent der Wälder sind in Privatbesitz. Eine generelle Freigabe, welche von diversen Gruppen gefordert wird, stellt einen Eingriff in das Privatrecht dar." Aussagen von Andrzej Felczak von der Radlobby Österreich, wie "Die Natur ist Österreichs größtes und schönstes Fitnessstudio", rufen bei Reinthaler nur Kopfschütteln hervor. Er meint: "Die derzeitige Ausweisung von bestehenden Mountainbike-Strecken ist vollkommen ausreichend." 
*Befürworter haben ebenfalls Unterschriftenliste*
Die Naturfreunde Österreich und der Verein „Upmove“ wollen, dass die Forststraßen in Österreich für Radfahrer freigegeben werden. Sie haben ebenfalls eine Unterschriftenaktion ins Leben gerufen. Auf www.naturfreunde.at/freie-fahrt fordern sie die Gleichstellung von Mountainbikern mit Spaziergängern.

http://www.meinbezirk.at/braunau/lokales/problem-fahrrad-fahren-im-wald-d1661506.html


----------



## payne (17. März 2016)

*Tag des Waldes: Österreicher lieben ihren Wald*
*Umfrage von SORA und Bundesforsten - Wald als Erholungsraum Nummer 1 - Zwei von drei Österreichern gehen am liebsten in den Wald – 75 % glauben, dass Wald an Bedeutung zunehmen wird*
_Wien/Purkersdorf (OTS)_ - Der von der Welternährungsorganisation FAO im Jahre 1971 ausgerufene Tag des Waldes am 21. März hat nichts an Aktualität verloren: Die Wälder sind in Österreich beliebter denn je zuvor, bestätigt eine vom SORA-Institut im Auftrag der Österreichischen Bundesforste (ÖBf) jüngst durchgeführte Umfrage (n=1.016). Mehr als 90 % aller ÖsterreicherInnen halten sich regelmäßig in der Natur auf. Mehr als zwei Drittel (73 %) gehen dabei am liebsten in den Wald, davon 42 % sogar täglich oder mehrmals pro Woche. Der Wald ist in allen Altersstufen gleichermaßen beliebt, in der Altersgruppe der 30 bis 44-Jährigen und 45 bis 59-Jährigen halten sich 78 % regelmäßig im Wald auf, ähnlich mit 75 % bei der Altersgruppe 60+. Deutlich weniger oft sind jüngere Bevölkerungsgruppen in der Natur anzutreffen, mit 56 % ist es immerhin aber noch jeder Zweite zwischen 14 und 29 Jahren, der regelmäßig in den Wald geht. „Österreichs Wälder sind einzigartige Naturjuwele, die es nachhaltig zu schützen und zu nützen gilt“, freut sich Rudolf Freidhager, Vorstand der Österreichischen Bundesforste, über die hohe Wald-Affinität der ÖsterreicherInnen. „Wir bewirtschaften jeden zehnten Quadratmeter des Landes und 15 % der Wälder an 365 Tagen im Jahr - Nachhaltigkeit gilt dabei als oberstes Prinzip.“

Eine Nation der Waldspaziergänger

Die ÖsterreicherInnen haben es gerne gemütlich: 84 % geben „Spazieren und Wandern“ als Lieblingsbeschäftigung im Wald an. An zweiter Stelle rangiert die Kulinarik: 21 % gehen gerne Pilze und Beeren sammeln. Sportliche Aktivitäten wie Laufen und Joggen (17 %) oder Radfahren/Mountainbiken (6 %) liegen weit dahinter. Auch Naturbeobachtung/Fotografieren (13 %) ist beliebt. Besonders sportlich („Bewegung in der Natur“) zeigen sich die Bundesländer Niederösterreich (26 %), Tirol (24 %) und Oberösterreich (23 %), aber auch Wien (36 %), dessen Bevölkerung die umliegenden Wälder wie den Biosphärenpark Wienerwald und den Nationalpark Donau-Auen vor den Toren der Stadt, stark nützt. 69 % sehen den Wald als Quell der Erholung, wo man Ruhe und Kraft tanken oder die Stille genießen kann. Die Aufenthaltsdauer beträgt durchschnittlich bis zu einer Stunde (35 %), viele bleiben mit zwei oder drei Stunden auch länger im Wald (45 %).

Trend zur Natur ungebrochen, Nutzungsdruck steigt

„Immer mehr Menschen zieht es in die Natur und in den Wald. Das spüren wir deutlich“, stellt Freidhager fest. „In den letzten Jahren ist der Nutzungsdruck im Naturraum für Tiere, Pflanzen und Menschen stark gestiegen. Wanderer, Mountainbiker, Spaziergänger oder Jogger: 
Der Wald ist für alle da – jeder soll den Wald nach seinen Interessen und Bedürfnissen nützen können. Das funktioniert jedoch nur, wenn wir uns alle an Spielregeln halten.“ Dies spiegelt nicht zuletzt auch die aktuelle Umfrage wider: 91 % aller Befragten wünschen sich verbindliche Spielregeln im Wald, um Konflikte zwischen den einzelnen Nutzergruppen zu vermeiden.

Österreicher klopfen auf heimisches Holz

Ein ähnlich ausgeprägtes Naheverhältnis haben die ÖsterreicherInnen zum Rohstoff Holz. 97 % finden, dass Holz zu ihrem Wohlbefinden beiträgt – im Einrichtungsbereich etwa oder durch Alltagsgegenstände aus Holz. 86 % bevorzugen dabei Holz aus heimischen Wäldern und 96 % finden, dass dieses aus nachhaltiger Forstwirtschaft stammen soll. „Das Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit ist Jahrhunderte alt und stammt ursprünglich ja aus der Forstwirtschaft“, freut sich Freidhager über das Nachhaltigkeitsbewusstsein der ÖsterreicherInnen. „Gerade in Zeiten des Klimawandels und seiner Herausforderungen ist für uns eine nachhaltige Waldbewirtschaftung oberstes Gebot wie eh und je: Geerntet wird nicht mehr als wieder nachwächst.“

Wälder werden zukünftig an Bedeutung gewinnen

75 % aller Befragten sind davon überzeugt, dass die Bedeutung des Waldes, aber auch anderer Naturräume in Österreich wie Seen, Flüsse oder Berge zukünftig steigen wird. Das sind deutlich mehr als bei der letzten Umfrage (54 %), durchgeführt von Integral 2013. Ähnliches gilt für den Rohstoff Holz: 93 % gaben an, dass der Rohstoff Holz zukünftig wichtiger wird, da es sich um einen nachwachsenden und natürlichen Rohstoff handelt. Ein Trend, den der Bundesforste-Vorstand bestätigt sieht: „Der Wald ist für uns Menschen ein einzigartiger Erholungsraum. Er bietet Tieren und Pflanzen unersetzlichen Lebensraum, liefert den erneuerbaren und CO2-neutralen Rohstoff Holz oder trägt zum Klimaschutz bei, indem er Kohlenstoff speichert und das Mikroklima reguliert“, betont Freidhager. „Durch den Klimawandel, der für uns in der Forstwirtschaft zu den größten Herausforderungen des 21. Jahrhunderts zählt, die Energiewende und den Wandel hin zu einer biogenen Gesellschaft wird die Bedeutung der Wälder weiter steigen“, so Vorstandssprecher Rudolf Freidhager abschließend.


----------



## scratch_a (17. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Ein Fußgängerverbot?
> Ernsthaft: Ich kenne die Situation nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass dort viele Wanderer sind. Auch hier reicht mMn eine Vorrangregel. Dann werden die meisten ohnehin versuchen, die Strecke zu meiden. Im Übrigen wird man auf stark frequentierten Wegen kaum überrascht sein, wenn ein Wanderer auftaucht. Hingegen kann dies am verlassenen Trail sehr wohl der Fall sein und ist dann viel gefährlicher.
> Es lebe die Selbstverantwortung. Gibt es Fahrverbote, gibt es auch Idioten, die glauben im Umkehrschluss fahren zu dürfen, als gäbe es kein Morgen.



Über eine Situation zu urteilen, ohne sie zu kennen, halte ich für gewagt!
Prinzipiell mag ich auch keine Verbote und würde es mir wünschen, dass die Vernunft ausreichen würde. Aber bei einigen Waalwegen im Vinschgau habe ich dafür Verständnis, soweit wie ich das letztes Jahr gesehen habe.


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. März 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Über eine Situation zu urteilen, ohne sie zu kennen, halte ich für gewagt!
> Prinzipiell mag ich auch keine Verbote und würde es mir wünschen, dass die Vernunft ausreichen würde. Aber bei einigen Waalwegen im Vinschgau habe ich dafür Verständnis, soweit wie ich das letztes Jahr gesehen habe.



Die Waal ist der südliche und bei weitem größte Rheinarm im Flussdelta des Rheins in den Niederlanden.

Ich urteile ja nicht über irgendetwas, sondern gebe meine persönliche Meinung zu Strecken ab, die von vielen Wanderern (und wohl auch vielen Bikern) benutzt werden. Und meine Meinung ist, dass auch dort keine Verbote notwendig sind. Sie bringen ja auch nix. Wenn ein Biker sich von der hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Wanderer zu verletzen (und dafür Schadenersatz zahlen zu müssen und eine Verurteilung wegen Körperverletzung riskiert) nicht abhalten lässt, wird er sich auch von einem Taferl nicht abhalten lassen. Oder?
Etwas anders ist es wohl, wenn man teilweise den Verkehr entflechtet. Gehen zwei Wege nebeneinander, stelle ich den einen exklusiv den Fußgängern und den anderen den Bikern zur Verfügung. Wenn die Wege etwa gleichwertig sind, werden beide Gruppen sehr gerne "ihren" Weg verwenden. Aber ganz ehrlich: Wie oft wird sowas vorkommen?


----------



## steiggeist (18. März 2016)

@CreepingDeath:
OK, wir haben gesehen, du hast die Lösung! So machen wir's!


----------



## payne (19. März 2016)

*Der Klimawandel wirkt sich auf die heimischen Wälder aus*

18.3.2016
Sturmschäden, Trockenheit, Schnee- und Eisbruch beeinträchtigen die Erträge.

Wien - "WALD- Wir alle leben davon." so lautet ein Slogan, der die Bedeutung des heimischen Waldes sichtbar machen sollte. Fakt ist, dass sich die Marktlage in der Forstwirtschaft hat sich durch Sturmschäden oder Käferbefall verschlechtert hat. Der heiße Sommer und die fehlenden Niederschläge haben sowohl der Landwirtschaft als auch dem Wald zugesetzt. Die Versorgung der Holzindustrie mit heimischem Holz und eine auskömmliche landwirtschaftliche Ernte waren zwar sichergestellt, aber die Erträge sind gesunken.

Schnee- und Eisbruch, der Sturm „Niklas“ und ein trockener Sommer mit den in Folge aufgetretenen Waldbränden belasteten die heimischen Forstbetriebe im Jahr 2015. So kam es bei Sägerundholz aufgrund des Käferholzanfalles zu einem spürbaren Preisrückgang, weil die Holzmenge überproportional anstieg, das Sortiment war jedoch schlechter, wodurch sich auch die Erträge der Forstbetriebe reduzierten.

Insgesamt beträgt der Holzeinschlag 2015 nach einer ersten Schätzung 16,9 Millionen Festmeter, das Schadholz beläuft sich auf 6 Millionen Festmeter. „Erfreulich ist, dass 2015 beim Export von Nadelschnittholz die Schwelle von 5 Millionen Kubikmeter überschritten werden konnte (ein Plus von mehr als 2 Prozent gegenüber dem Vorjahr). Mit einem Exportanteil von 47 Prozent ist Italien nach wie vor das wichtigste Exportland, allerdings bewegen wir uns dort gegenüber dem Rekordjahr 2007 weiter auf der Talsohle. Die Exporte nach Deutschland konnten deutlich gesteigert werden (740.000 Festmeter, plus 7 Prozent). Auch der japanische Markt hat nach dem Tief 2014 wieder deutlich zugelegt. Positiv zeigt sich auch die Situation am Levante-Markt“, so DI Felix Montecuccoli, Präsident der Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich.

*Vehemente Auswirkungen durch Sturm „Niklas“*

In Bayern kam es durch den Sturm „Niklas“ 2015 insgesamt zu 2,5 Millionen Festmeter Schadholz. Der Rundholz-Export nach Österreich ist dadurch deutlich gestiegen. Der Import aus Deutschland betrug über 1,6 Millionen Festmeter, was nahezu eine Verdoppelung zum Jahr davor ist. Es wurden 2015 5,2 Millionen Festmeter Nadelsägerundholz importiert, was eine Steigerung von 13 Prozent bedeutet. Tschechien hält Platz eins der Lieferländer mit rund 1,9 Millionen Festmeter. Der Import von Nadelindustrieholz hat sich eingependelt (1,2 Millionen Festmeter).

*Auswirkungen auf die Holzpreise *

Sowohl Import als auch Qualität des Holzes wirkten sich auf die Preise aus. So sanken die Preise für Nadelblochholz um fast 7 Prozent auf im Schnitt rund 92 Euro pro Festmeter (2014: 98 Euro). Die Preise für Nadelindustrieholz sind von 39 auf 37 Euro gesunken. Die Abnahmesituationen war angespannt, konnte aber bewältigt werden. Bei Buchenholz konnte ein leichtes Plus verzeichnet werden.

Trockenheit und Hitze haben dem Wald stark zugesetzt, es gab viele Ausfälle und Zuwachsverluste. Die Betriebe mussten daher nachbessern, was mit enormen Kosten verbunden war. Die Holzerlöse sanken um rund 7-8 Prozent, gleichzeitig waren die Betriebe aufgrund der Schadholzaufarbeitung mit höheren Holzerntekosten belastet. In Summe ergab dies einen Gewinneinbruch von ca. 10 Prozent.

Besonders wichtig ist Waldpflege und Waldverjüngung. Aufgrund der Trockenheit und weiterer Auswirkungen des Klimawandels muss auf andere Baumarten gesetzt werden.
Dazu werden etwas Feldversuche mit Tannen aus dem Apennin oder Kalabrien gemacht. Lärchen sind ebenfalls weniger anfällig gegen die Trockenheit.


*2015: Das bisher trockenste Jahr*

2015 war das bisher trockenste Jahr überhaupt, die Getreideernte war jedoch besser als erwartet. Dafür wirkte sich der nasse Herbst und Winter 2014/2015 positiv aus. Zur Aussaat herrschten ideale Bedingungen, die Feuchtigkeit konnte lange im Boden gehalten werden.

„Die Weltgetreideernte lag 2015/16 im dritten Jahr auf einem Rekordniveau und war höher als der weltweit gestiegene Verbrauch. Durch die niedrigen Rohstoffpreise kommt es zu einem extremen Preisdruck in der Landwirtschaft. Zu den weiterhin sinkenden Einkommen der Bauern kommen weniger öffentliche Gelder und ein steigender bürokratischer Aufwand in der neuen GAP-Förderperiode, die Herausforderungen durch den Klimawandel sowie ein Rückgang der Produktionsflächen durch Bodenversiegelung“, analysiert Vizepräsident DI Richard Auer-Welsbach die Situation in der Landwirtschaft.

Herausforderungen wie der Klimawandel werden noch durch Bürokratie erschwert, bestehende Interessen und Forderungen aus Politik und Gesellschaft, wie z.B. Naturschutzgebiete, Nationalparks und Wasserschutzgebiete bringen bereits Einschränlkungen. Eine weitere Einschränkung sieht Montecuccoli in der Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker, die diese vollends kostenfrei benutzen wollen.

"Damit die Betriebe auch in Zukunft noch nachhaltig wirtschaften können und die Holzversorgung sowie die Lebensmittelproduktion nicht gefährdet werden, darf es zu keinen weiteren Einschränkungen und Belastungen in der Bewirtschaftung mehr kommen“, so Präsident Montecuccoli.

Um langfristig alle Waldfunktionen erhalten zu können, müssen sich die politischen Verantwortungsträger zvu einer aktiven Forst- und Holzwirtschaft und zum Schutz der Eigentumsrechte bekennen. Dafür braucht es stabile Rahmenbedingungen. Nur damit kann eine eine nachhaltige, generationenübergreifende Landbewirtschaftung und damit Wertschöpfung und eine Absicherung des ländlichen Raums garantiert werden.

http://www.oekonews.at/index.php?mdoc_id=1105786


----------



## herbert2010 (19. März 2016)

War ja klar das es im Endeffekt nur ums Geld geht


----------



## payne (19. März 2016)

Wie immer die Geldgier kennt keine Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (19. März 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> War ja klar das es im Endeffekt nur ums Geld geht



Warum sonst sollte man einen Wald bewirtschaften?

Iwi verstehe ich auch nicht warum es falsch sein soll, dass ein Unternehmer mit seinem Unternehmen Geld verdienen soll, deshalb macht man´s ja. Diskussionssfähig sind dabei für mich nur die angewandten Methoden - die machen den <unterschied.

Vergesst nicht, dass sehr viele Menschen direkt und indirekt von der Waldwirtschaft und Holzindustrie leben.

Auch wir brauchen die Waldwirtschaft - ich habe zB gerne Möbel in meinem Haus und ich verbrenne sogar jeden Tag welches in meiner Pelltesheizung und auch sehr, sehr viele Teile in euren Autos brauchen Holz als Rohstoff, Zeitungen (ok, liest heute keiner mehr in der Papier Variante), usw.


----------



## payne (19. März 2016)

Soll er sein Geld Verdienen spricht im ja keiner ab aber wo genau ist jetz das Problem ob ich als MTB fahrer die Forststrasse endlang fahre oder nicht er verdient keinen cent mehr oder Weniger dadurch.


----------



## steiggeist (20. März 2016)

den Artikel kurz zusammengefasst:
Das Wetter ist auch nicht mehr das, was einmal war.
Das, was wir haben ist zu teuer, und bringt auch nicht mehr das Geld wie früher.
Darum muss alles so bleiben wie es ist und auch in Zukunft darf keiner auf unsern Forststraßen Radfahren.
(adelige Logik?)


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2016)

...da müssen wir halt wieder wie früher mit stinkenden Enduros durch die Gegend ballern... ob das besser ist für den Wald  

Ed.
..auch wenn wir NICHT im Wald fahren... :nachdenklich:


----------



## payne (20. März 2016)

Einer der kein Mitläufer ist solche Menschen braucht die Welt.


----------



## freigeist (20. März 2016)

Dieses widerliche Wetter.. bääähhh.. das steckt doch sicherlich mit diesen kriminellen MTB'ern unter einer Decke  
man sollte beide per Gesetz verbieten, jawoll ja..


----------



## herbert2010 (20. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> den Artikel kurz zusammengefasst:
> Das Wetter ist auch nicht mehr das, was einmal war.
> Das, was wir haben ist zu teuer, und bringt auch nicht mehr das Geld wie früher.
> Darum muss alles so bleiben wie es ist und auch in Zukunft darf keiner auf unsern Forststraßen Radfahren.
> (adelige Logik?)




ausser man zahlt genug, dan dürfen wir schon fahren hast vergessen


----------



## steiggeist (20. März 2016)

Irgend etwas stimmt da nicht.
Die einen Tourismus-Verantwortlichen sagen wir brauchen keine Öffnung von Forststraßen und Wegen zum Mountainbiken.
Die anderen wiederum *wollen selbst die Einheimischen zum Mountainbike Urlaub ins Ausland schicken*.
Irgendwie eigenartig, vielleicht geht's ein wenig darum das keine weitere Konkurrenz aufkommt.
Wäre ja typisch österreichisch.

Kleine Anmerkung: In Deutschland darf man auf Forststraßen *und* Wegen mit dem Mountainbike fahren.
Ausgenommen in Baden Württemberg, da gilt die sogn. 2m Regel. Das heißt hier dürfen nur Wege/Straßen befahren werden die breiter als 2 m sind.
Eine 1,5m Regel gibt es nicht.









herbert2010 schrieb:


> ausser man zahlt genug, dann dürfen wir schon fahren hast vergessen


Dieser Fall ist übrigens ein Beispiel, dass selbst mit bezahlen manchmal nix geht...


----------



## Christian66 (20. März 2016)

Manchmal?

Leider geht sehr oft nicht mal gegen Geld irgendwas.

In meiner Gegend kannst du bieten was du willst, keine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (20. März 2016)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Manchmal?
> 
> Leider geht sehr oft nicht mal gegen Geld irgendwas.
> 
> In meiner Gegend kannst du bieten was du willst, keine Chance.



Wo ist deine Gegend? (ungefähr)


----------



## payne (20. März 2016)

Ja weil die Blaublütigen nicht abhängig sind von den Geld die und die Jäger wollen nur das ihre Schweinereien nicht an das Tageslicht kommen.


----------



## Christian66 (20. März 2016)

Südliches NÖ - Wechselgebiet


----------



## waldbauernbub (20. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Darum muss alles so bleiben wie es ist und auch in Zukunft darf keiner auf unsern Forststraßen Radfahren. (adelige Logik?)


Moment - zu glauben, dass Grundbesitzer in wirtschaftlich schwierigen Zeiten aus gutem Willen das Mountainbiken in ihrem Wald erlauben werden, weil's halt gar so ein fetziger Sport ist, ist mit Verlaub aber auch eine ganz eigene Logik.

Seien wir uns ehrlich: Dass die Herrschaften ihre Haut so teuer wie möglich verkaufen, überrascht niemanden, oder? Jede Lösung des Problems, ob generelle Freigabe oder Stückwerk wird richtig teuer werden. Entweder für den Staat, oder für uns als Nutzergruppe. Wie das halt so ist in einer Marktwirtschaft. Das Klimpern gehört halt zum Geschäft. Sich dann mit Vokabeln wie "Geldgier" dran hochzuziehen, finde ich dann schon eher problematisch, weil total weltfremd. 

Ich befürchte aber, dass man diese prinzipiellen Zusammenhänge zwischen Grundeigentum, Bewirtschaftungsform, waldbaulicher Nachhaltigkeit, Raubtierkapitalismus und unserer Rolle als Erholungssuchende in diesem Konfliktfeld, gewissen Personen in diesem Thread in diesem Leben nicht mehr wird vermitteln können. Daher probier ich's jetzt auch nicht wirklich mehr.

PS: Der Sepp Holzer hat in diesem Thread echt noch gefehlt, jetzt noch der Richi Lugner, dann sind alle Fachleute beisammen.


----------



## payne (20. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Moment - zu glauben, dass Grundbesitzer in wirtschaftlich schwierigen Zeiten aus gutem Willen das Mountainbiken in ihrem Wald erlauben werden, weil's halt gar so ein fetziger Sport ist, ist mit Verlaub aber auch eine ganz eigene Logik.
> 
> Seien wir uns ehrlich: Dass die Herrschaften ihre Haut so teuer wie möglich verkaufen, überrascht niemanden, oder? Jede Lösung des Problems, ob generelle Freigabe oder Stückwerk wird richtig teuer werden. Entweder für den Staat, oder für uns als Nutzergruppe. Wie das halt so ist in einer Marktwirtschaft. Das Klimpern gehört halt zum Geschäft. Sich dann mit Vokabeln wie "Geldgier" dran hochzuziehen, finde ich dann schon eher problematisch, weil total weltfremd.
> 
> ...


Na jetzt sind wir aber Beeindruckt und warum Postest nicht unter deinen anderen Pseudonym  wenn du das geschafft hast was der Lugner in seinen Leben auf die Beine gestellt hat auch  schaffst hat darfst dich wieder Melden


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

unser Frieradler war wieder aktiv:
Am schönsten Ausflugsplatz der Steiermark

Alle Ötscherbären tot. 
Giftschlangen und Fahrverbot
Mariazell nun sozialistisch, rot.
Was soll man noch berichten,
Rad- und Wandergeschichten?
Lesen Sie, auch zwischen den Zeilen,
wo es schön ist, zum Verweilen

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/frieradler-ja-derfen‘s-denn-des/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e804.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

Mountainbiken im DAV Panorama
Nach dem der Deutsche Alpenverein letzes Jahr sein Positionspapier zur gemeinsamen Wegenutzung veröffentlicht hat, ist Mountainbiken im aktuellen DAV Panorama Titelthema. Mountainbiken ist Bergsport den etwa 400.000 DAV Mitglieder betreiben. In mehreren Artikel wird ausgeführt, wie dieser umwelt- und sozialverträglich ausgeübt werden kann und welche aktuellen Entwicklungen es gibt.

Der DAV bezieht Position:BERGSPORT MOUNTAINBIKEN

https://issuu.com/sensit/docs/dav_panorama_2_2016/17?e=0


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

Zum Tag des Waldes

Heute ist der 21. März, der Internationale Tag des Waldes. Grund genug als Radler einmal über den Tellerrand und in den Medienwald zu blicken. Was gibt es Neues im Tann?

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/frieradler-zum-tag-des-waldes/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e805.html


----------



## waldbauernbub (21. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Was gibt es Neues im Tann?


Die Idee, die Jägerschaft als "Lebensraummanager" einzusetzen, fand ich besonders originell. Wäre dafür bei der Gelegenheit gleich auch meinen Dackel zum Knackwurstmanager zu ernennen. Die IS-Haberer, die in Graz vor Gericht stehen sollten dann  Extremismusbeauftragte werden und der payne kriegt den Grimme-Award für seine publizistischen Leistungen hier in diesem Medium verliehen.


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

Mountain Biking Has an Identity Crisis… And it Affects Us All
Posted on March 21, 2016 by Greg Heil 

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/tr...has-an-identity-crisis-and-it-affects-us-all/

Nicht die MountainbikerInnen haben eine Identitätskrise, sondern vielmehr die Bikeindustrie und die um die MountainbikerInnen buhlenden Bikedestinationen.
Siehe ein aktuelles Video von Bikehotels Südtirol/Alto Adige. 

Damit werden wir keine Freunde gewinnen und uns selbst ins "Out" (=Bikeparks) stellen. Nicht dass Bikeparks schlecht sind, im Gegenteil. 

Jedoch ist dies nur ein Teilsegment des Mountainbikens und hat nichts mit dem Radln in der freien Natur zu tun. 

Denn Wege in der Natur sind keine Bikeparks sondern Naturjuwele die es zu erhalten gilt. Mountainbiken mit entsprechender Fahrweise, wie diese vom überwiegenden Teil der MountainbikerInnen angewandt wird, steht dem nicht entgegen! Mountainbiker schätzen und schützen die Natur!

Wann werden Touristiker und die Bikehersteller verstehen, dass sie uns und damit auch sich selbst das Beste tun, wenn sie den Sport so darstellen, wie ihn die Mehrheit von uns praktizierten will: Rücksichts-/Verantwortungsvoll und Nachhaltig!
Dazu braucht es auch ein entsprechendes Betretungsrecht, zu dem sich die österreichischen Repräsentanten der Branche bis jetzt in tiefes Schweigen hüllen!

(Hier ist das aktuelle Video der Südtirolwerbung. Die Steine "spritzen". Super - oder? 



 )


----------



## herbert2010 (21. März 2016)

Geh bitte man kann es auch übertreiben reicht der gürtler net das auf die mtb kolegen a scho hinhaun müsst*


----------



## payne (21. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Die Idee, die Jägerschaft als "Lebensraummanager" einzusetzen, fand ich besonders originell. Wäre dafür bei der Gelegenheit gleich auch meinen Dackel zum Knackwurstmanager zu ernennen. Die IS-Haberer, die in Graz vor Gericht stehen sollten dann  Extremismusbeauftragte werden und der payne kriegt den Grimme-Award für seine publizistischen Leistungen hier in diesem Medium verliehen.


Na ein echter Held unter unseinen auf Dicke Hose machen hinter der Tastatur so schauen die Helden der Neuzeit aus  und nicht vergessen mit deinen Zweiten Account zu Posten.


----------



## CreepingDeath (21. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> @CreepingDeath:
> OK, wir haben gesehen, du hast die Lösung! So machen wir's!


Du hast schon geschrieben, dass du meinen Gedankengängen nicht folgen kannst. Du musst es jetzt nicht auch noch unter Beweis stellen. Ich glaube dir.


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Geh bitte man kann es auch übertreiben reicht der gürtler net das auf die mtb kolegen a scho hinhaun müsst*



definiere hinhauen ;-)

zur Abrundung, kleine Diskusion auf der FB dazu



> *Bikehotels Südtirol/Alto Adige* Hallo! Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum das Bikehotels Südtirol/Alto Adige Video Mountainbiker ins Abseits stellt. Der Trail ist ausgewiesen, Grundnutzungsvereinbarungen sind abgeschlossen und der Trail wird regelmäßig gewartet. Die Jungs haben ihren Spaß und daran ist unseres Erachtens nichts auszusetzen.





> *Stephan Schwarzinger* Es geht nach meinem Verständnis gar nicht darum, den Spaß zu verurteilen, den euer Video ohne Zweifel rüberbringt. Es geht rein um das pauschale Image, das Mountainbikern aller Subgenres (siehe verlinkter Artikel) durch bekanntermaßen massenwirksame Videos dieser Art verliehen/aufgezwungen wird. Wenn ich mich in die Rolle eines klischeehaft gedachten Radgegners versetze, der befürchtet, beim Wandern mit seiner Familie (oder mit dem Schrotgewehr) von Vertretern der - ich zitiere - "rücksichtslosen Spaßgesellschaft" über den Haufen gefahren zu werden, wirkt seine wahrscheinliche Gedankenwelt gar nicht mehr so abwegig... Sprünge, Speed, Staub, nebeneinander am Hinterrad auf einer schmalen Straße etc.
> Dass es sich wohl zum Hauptteil um ausgewiesene Trails handelt, kommt bei unseren Gegnern vermutlich nicht an. Und selbst wenn das Werbevideo mit dieser Information verknüpft wird: Verfehlungen einiger weniger, die glauben, volles Rohr über schmale Wanderwege bügeln zu müssen, vergiften das Klima im aktuellen Diskurs leider derart, dass ein auf Argumenten aufbauender Meinungsaustausch sehr schwierig ist. Das gilt für das Radeln am Berg genauso wie für den Alltag im Stadtverkehr. Ich selbst fühle mich durch das Video z.B. so gut wie nicht angesprochen, weil ich eine völlig andere Art des Mountainbikens ausübe. Man könnte sie z.B. spöttisch als "MTB-Wandern" bezeichnen, weil ich dabei hauptsächlich Uphill-Schinderei, Naturerlebnis und gemeinschaftliche Herausforderungen suche. Mein Bike-Genre wird in der Mehrzahl der Werbeaktivitäten z.B. schlicht ignoriert; bei den Buchungszahlen und dem Konsum vor Ort macht es aber wenig Unterschied, welchen Zugang der Besucher zum Radeln hat - der hauptsächliche Fokus auf die "Action-Fraktion" ist also doppelt unverständlich, wobei der letztgenannte Punkt nur eine touristische Frage ist. Das besprochene Hauptproblem mit dem Pauschal-Image des Sports fällt am Ende aber uns allen (inkl. dem Tourismus) auf die Birn' „wink“-Emoticon





> *Klaus-Peter Neimeier* Stephan Schwarzinger - tja es gibt leider offensichtlich kein werbewirksames Videomaterial, welches unserem Typ Genuß-MTBler (vermutlich stellen wir das Gro der MTBler - auch wenn's viele nicht zugeben wollen) entspricht „wink“-Emoticon





> *Dietmar Gruber* ich selbst fühle mich durch derartige Videos nicht angesprochen, im Gegenteil ich finde das komplett an der Realität vorbei. Südtirol und im speziellen das Vinschgau ist meine Lieblings Bikedestination, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern. Selbst trage ich das Bike auch gerne und fahre möglichst (für mich halt) überall runter. Meine Ausübung des Mountainbikens ist dem Bergwandern sehr ähnlich, in jedem Fall aber sehr naturschonend. "RIDE FAIR" wie es auch auf der Seite von Bikehotels Südtirol/Alto Adige zu lesen ist, ist dass mit dem ich mich voll angesprochen fühle. Das Video entspricht jedoch meines Erachtens nicht diesem "Ride Fair" Gedanken. http://www.bikehotels.it/de/magazin/ride-fair.html





> *upmove* Die Frage die dieser Beitrag aufwirft ist: "Stellt der Tourismus und die Bikeindustrie uns Mountainbiker so dar, wie wir uns selbst sehen, oder gesehen werden wollen".
> 
> Der Beitrag von Singletracks.com diskutiert genau diese Frage. Wobei der Hintergrund ein ähnlicher ist wie in Österreich, es geht um Ausweitung des Betretungsrechts für Mountainbiker!
> 
> ...


----------



## TTT (21. März 2016)

Link zu den Facebookeinträgen?


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Link zu den Facebookeinträgen?


https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb/posts/1077314872307741


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (21. März 2016)

Man o man ist dieses diskusion um das video lächerlich 

Und mit und ohne diesem video
Wird sich in Österreich nix ändern

Sorry aber kümmert euch um die wirklichen probleme, die in österreich

Was in deutschland italien usw pasiert ist völlig uninteressant und bringt uns in österreich nicht weiter

Ich denke ihr werdet im moment etwas zu politisch

Und Spaßbefreit

Lg


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

@herbert2010:
Unser Anliegen - siehe meine Signatur - ist ein politisches Anliegen.

Unser Anliegen können wir nur durchbringen, wenn wir als verantwortungsbewußte und reife Erholungssuchende wahr genommen werden.
In diesem Kontext muss es erlaubt sein zu Fragen, ob wir Radfahrer wie in diesen Videos in der Öffentlichkeit erscheinen wollen, und welches Image die Industrie und der Tourismus transportieren soll.

Wir stehen oft in Person vor Vertretern der Gegenseite, die das in solchen Videos transportierte Image mit Genuß  dazu verwendet, um die Verbannung von uns Bikern in "ausgweisene Strecken" zu fordern.
(Manche gehen da richtig wissenschaftlich vor:  http://www.raumberg-gumpenstein.at/...ellschaft-konflikttraechtige-situationen.html , dieser RA Probst ist ein wirklich klasser Gesprächspartner, mit dem du über unser Thema viel Spaß haben kannst. )

Der Spaß hört sich auf, wenn du wegen Bikens das Geldtascherl zucken mußt, zum Beispiel weil du eine Unterlassungsklage oder eine Anzeige am Hals hast.

Und damit sich unser Spaß nicht aufhört, sind wir der Meinung, dass es diskutiert gehört, ob wir uns in der Öffentlich so präsentiert sehen wollen, wie es die Bikeindustrie und mancher Tourismus wünscht.
(Für den Tourismus wär's im extrem ja super: Eintritt zahlen, wenns't a Runde drehen willst.)


----------



## herbert2010 (21. März 2016)

trozdem finde ich den aufstand un das video zu gross oder schreibst du deinen einwand allen die solche videos drehen, da hast dan viel zu tun 

Und trotzdem muss ich dir sagen das ihr euch immer mehr von der geforderten freigabe nach allen wegen entfernt 

Auch dieses bündnis mit den naturfreunden ist ziehmlich sinnlos wen sie nicht das selbe fordern 



aber vieleicht irre ich mich ja wir werden sehen


----------



## dopero (21. März 2016)

Ich meine das ihr die Wirkung der Videos überschätzt. Für jeden ist doch beim ansehen klar das es sich um ein reines Werbevideo handelt. Ist nicht anders als bei den Autoherstellern, da wird genau das gleiche Image für gewisse Fahrzeuge aufgebaut (z.B. Opel Mokka, VW Amarok oder BMW X-Modelle). Da kämen aber nur grüne Extremisten auf die Idee die darin gezeigten spektakulären Bilder zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2016)

Anscheinend haben wir mit besonders vielen Leuten zu tun, die "Niemand" heißen. .... 
( zur Erklärung: statt "grüne Extremisten" stand im vorigen Post ursprünglich "niemand" )


----------



## TTT (21. März 2016)

Ich höre von den Gegnern des von Upmove eingeschlagenen Weges immer nur, wie es nicht geht. Könnt ihr mal sagen wie es konkret geht und was IHR auf diesem Weg damit schon erreicht habt?


----------



## waldbauernbub (22. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich höre von den Gegnern des von Upmove eingeschlagenen Weges immer nur, wie es nicht geht. Könnt ihr mal sagen wie es konkret geht und was IHR auf diesem Weg damit schon erreicht habt?


Ich finde, dass der "eingeschlagene Weg" durchaus richtig ist und Upmove hat meinen vollen Respekt für diesen Einsatz. Hab ja auch schon mitgetrutzt. Noch einmal - um was es mir in meinem Geseiere ging, ist etwas ähnliches wie die das, worum es bei der upmoveschen Kritik an den Steinchenspritz-Werbevideos geht: Wir als Mountainbiker werden von der Gegenseite und von den Unentschlossenen daran gemessen, wie wir uns im öffentlichen Raum benehmen, sei es am Trail, sei es in einem Imagevideo, sei es in einem Forumsthread, der das Sprachrohr von upmove in der "Community" ist. Die Forderung, der Grundbesitzer möge doch gefälligst auf die wirtschaftliche Nutzung seines Eigentums verzichten damit wir's da draußen möglichst kuschelig und grün haben, ist für mich dabei vom Potenzial auf einer Stufe mit blockierendem Bremsen oder der Verwendung von Fullface am Trail: Ausdruck von völliger Ignoranz und wenig hilfreich beim Kampf für die Öffnung der Wege.

Was mir bezüglich der Zusammenarbeit von Upmove mit NF und AV schon problematisch erscheint, ist dass es bei der Frage nach der Öffnung aller "befahrbaren Wege" eine klarere Kommunikation brauchen wird. Schon klar - diese Position ist weder bei den NF und noch viel weniger beim AV mehrheitsfähig, aber mir kommt oft einfach vor, dass man diese Diskrepanz innerhalb der 3 Proponenten nicht einfach dadurch lösen wird, indem man sie bei gemeinsamen Veranstaltungen einfach unter den Tisch fallen lässt. 

Zur Frage, was ich schon erreicht habe: Der Konflikt MTB - Jagd/Forst ist ja nur ein Teilaspekt der Frage nach dem Wegerecht. Nachdem mir Klettern und Skitourengehen wichtiger sind als das Biken lehne ich mich da in meiner Gegend gerade recht weit aus dem Fenster. Was das Biken betrifft, fühle ich mich durch upmove/NF eigentlich ganz gut vertreten. Hoffentlich versauen wir es uns nicht selber durch Ignoranz, Schaum vor dem Mund und schlechten Stil. .D


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. März 2016)

Die ganze Sache spielt sich jetzt auch in Tirol auf Regierungsebene ab. Gut klingt das aber ganz und gar nicht. Es scheint wirklich so zu kommen, wie die Kritiker prophezeit haben. Erst mal geht es einen Schritt zurück - hoffentlich später dann auch zwei voraus. Sonst würde sich unsere Situation verschlechtern.


----------



## steiggeist (22. März 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache spielt sich jetzt auch in Tirol auf Regierungsebene ab. Gut klingt das aber ganz und gar nicht. Es scheint wirklich so zu kommen, wie die Kritiker prophezeit haben. Erst mal geht es einen Schritt zurück - hoffentlich später dann auch zwei voraus. Sonst würde sich unsere Situation verschlechtern.


Kannst du uns das bitte etwas genauer erklären?
(Hört sich interessant an!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. März 2016)

Im Tiroler Landtag wurde ein Antrag auf Öffnung sämtlicher Forstwege für Mountainbiker gestellt. Der wurde dann von den Regierungsparteien abgeändert und zwar dahin gehend, dass man doch das Mountainbike Modell 2.0 habe, welches sogar vom BMLFUW als best practice Modell beurteilt wurde. Man sehe somit keinen Handlungsbedarf. 

In Tirol sitzen die Grünen in der Regierung.


----------



## steiggeist (22. März 2016)

OK, das selbe Spiel wie in Salzburg.
Der Antrag kam von der SP.
Die Grünen sind in der Koalition und können (wie in Salzburg) nicht gegen den Regierungs"partner" stimmen.
(wobei natürlich auch nur zu hoffen ist, dass dieser Punkt vielleicht nächstes(?) Mal zur Diskussion steht...)


----------



## steiggeist (22. März 2016)

Unterlassungsklage in Lilienfeld
Kein Urteil im Biker-Prozess
Richterin muss prüfen, ob Gürtler klageberechtigt ist. Prozess gegen Muckenkogel-Radlerin wird im Mai fortgesetzt.
-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/loka...r-Prozess;art2315,722002#sthash.s3s8N5QD.dpuf


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. März 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Im Tiroler Landtag wurde ein Antrag auf Öffnung sämtlicher Forstwege für Mountainbiker gestellt. Der wurde dann von den Regierungsparteien abgeändert und zwar dahin gehend, dass man doch das Mountainbike Modell 2.0 habe, welches sogar vom BMLFUW als best practice Modell beurteilt wurde. Man sehe somit keinen Handlungsbedarf.
> 
> In Tirol sitzen die Grünen in der Regierung.


Ich denke, dass es ziemlich powidl ist, was welcher Landtag oder welche Landesregierung hinsichtlich eines Bundesgesetzes beschließt.
Vom großen Vorsitzenden - obgleich wohl "Naturfreund" - hört man hingegen komischerweise nix. Bestimmt, weil er sich nicht mit Josef Pröll anlegen will - oh wait...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. März 2016)

Andrä Rupprechter ist nur Minister, weil das Günther Platter so wollte. Wenn sich nun Tirol und Salzburg auf ein Packl hauen, hat das schon Gewicht. Auf der anderen Seite tobt natürlich Erwin Pröll. 

Man müsste für eine gute Lösung auch nicht unbeingt das ForstG ändern.


----------



## steiggeist (22. März 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Man müsste für eine gute Lösung auch nicht unbeingt das ForstG ändern.


Sondern...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. März 2016)

Die Länder subventionieren die Waldbesitzer nicht zu knapp. Man könnte die Öffnung somit gut als Grundvoraussetzung für diese Subventionierung betrachten. Auch die Gemeinden haben diese Möglichkeit. Die finanzieren zb einen Gutteil des Waldaufsehereinkommens und der Wege.

Handlungsbedarf besteht so oder so. Das Betretungsrecht steht derzeit in mehreren Bereichen zur Diskussion: Mountainbike, Skitouren, Pistenskitouren, Klettern. Auch die Jägerschaft lobbyiert, usw usw.


----------



## dopero (22. März 2016)

Diese Subventionierung könnte ich mir als guten Ansatzpunkt vorstellen.
Keine Landesregierung wird auf Dauer vertreten können das LKW befahrbare Wege bezuschusst werden, diese dann aber nicht in der Lage sein sollen Radverkehr zu verkraften. Auch wird es der gesamten Bevölkerung wenig Einleuchten das für diese Wege zusätzlich eine Benutzungs- bzw. Freikaufgebühr entrichtet werden soll, so wie es sich einige gerne als zusätzliche Einnahmequelle wünschen.   
Gegen das dann bestimmt als erstes aufkommenden Argument der Störung des Wildes, könnte man mit Studien zur Gewöhnung des Wildes an Besucher (Rad und Fuß), entgegentreten.


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. März 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Diese Subventionierung könnte ich mir als guten Ansatzpunkt vorstellen.
> Keine Landesregierung wird auf Dauer vertreten können das LKW befahrbare Wege bezuschusst werden, diese dann aber nicht in der Lage sein sollen Radverkehr zu verkraften. Auch wird es der gesamten Bevölkerung wenig Einleuchten das für diese Wege zusätzlich eine Benutzungs- bzw. Freikaufgebühr entrichtet werden soll, so wie es sich einige gerne als zusätzliche Einnahmequelle wünschen.
> Gegen das dann bestimmt als erstes aufkommenden Argument der Störung des Wildes, könnte man mit Studien zur Gewöhnung des Wildes an Besucher (Rad und Fuß), entgegentreten.


Ich habe mich mit diesem Ansatz freilich noch nicht beschäftigt, hege aber meine Zweifel, dass das so funktioniert. Auf eine Vielzahl von Subventionen gibt es einen Rechtsanspruch, die kann ich nicht einfach kürzen, wenn der Subventionsempfänger die Einhaltung von Bundesrecht einfordert. (Und im Übrigen tut die Naturfreundepartei ihr Bestes, dass es keine Transparenzdatenbank gibt. Daher weißt du auch kaum, was subentioniert wird.)


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. März 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Andrä Rupprechter ist nur Minister, weil das Günther Platter so wollte. Wenn sich nun Tirol und Salzburg auf ein Packl hauen, hat das schon Gewicht. Auf der anderen Seite tobt natürlich Erwin Pröll.
> 
> Man müsste für eine gute Lösung auch nicht unbeingt das ForstG ändern.


Platter braucht keine Grünen, keine Landtags- oder Landesregierungsbeschlüsse, damit er gemeinsam mit Haslsteiner im Bundesparteivorstand gegen Pröll packelt. Nur Pröll würde es halt wie immer maximal ein Gähnen kosten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. März 2016)

Es spielt das alles keine Rolle, weil die Partei der Besitzstandswahrer so oder so dagegen sein wird und das sich erst, wenn überhaupt, mit der nächsten Politikergeneration ändern wird. Bis die etwas zu sagen haben, vergehen aber noch locker 20 Jahre. Meine Cousine, Anfang 30, sitzt im Langtag und ist trotz ihrer Jugend unbelehrbar.

Seht euch die Skitouren Geschichte an. Da ist der Nutzungsdruck viel höher und auch dort finden sie keine Lösung. Da wär's aber einfacher, weil reziprok zur MTB Geschichte. Es geht nicht um rationale Beweggründe, sondern um die Angst vor Veränderung. Ist schon ein Wunder, dass es der Tourismus jemals bis nach Österreich geschafft hat. 

Unsere Gemeinde finanziert zb den Waldaufseher mit 50%. Das ist ein fetter Kostenfaktor.


----------



## waldbauernbub (22. März 2016)

Was die Agrarsubventionen angeht, kommt ein Großteil von der EU, d.h. die kann man nicht einfach an eine Bedingung auf Landes- oder Bundesebene knüpfen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass dazu der politische Wille innerhalb der zuständigen Ressorts (ÖVP) noch lange nicht vorhanden sein wird. Bei der SPÖ dürfte die Sache ganz gut stehen, das Problem ist halt nur, dass unser Anliegen (zu Recht) ganz weit hinten auf der Agenda steht und auch Reformen die ganz oben auf der Agenda stehen (die Bildungspolitik oder Pensionssicherung z.b.) sich über Jahre hinweg zu einen Stellungskrieg entwickelt haben, bei dem winzigste Kompromisse bereits als Geländegewinn von Caporetto-Ausmaßen gefeiert werden. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus, ist die Lage, was den Wald betrifft, hoffnungslos.

Trotzdem sollte man im nächsten Jahr innerhalb upmove, NF und AV daran arbeiten, einen verbindlichen Kompromiss über die eigenen Forderungen zu erzielen. Solange die Gegenseite nicht weiß, was eigentlich "unsere" Forderungen sind (die Forststraßen, oder doch alle "Wege"), können sie uns auch nicht genau sagen, was es uns "kosten" wird. 

BTW: Dass sich mit der nächsten Politikergeneration etwas ändern wird, glaube ich nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Weitblick, Objektivität, Sachkenntnis und Pragmatismus sind jetzt nicht unbedingt Attribute die mir als erstes in den Sinn kommen, wenn ich sehe, was da so im einschlägigen Biotop (das gute alte Raiffeisen-ÖVP-CV-Hochmoor) heranwächst. Eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. März 2016)

Agrar ist nicht gleich Forst. 
Aber auch im Agrarbereich gibt es interessante Fördermodelle auf Landesebene. In Tirol gibt es sogsr eine eigene Landesbank zur Agrarförderung.
Nicht ohne Grund ist Österreich EU-Meister im Subventionieren.


----------



## steiggeist (23. März 2016)

*ÖBF Generaldirektor über Jagd, Wildschaden und Mountainbiker*





Die jährliche „Österreichischen Jägertagung 2016“ fand vom 25. und 26. Februar 2016 in Aigen/Ennstal statt. Ein Vortrag von Dr. Rudolf Freidhager, Vorstandssprecher der ÖBF-AG, kann auf "Jagd und Natur tv" angesehen werden.

Upmover Wolfgang hat sich angesehen, was Herr Freidhager über Jagd, Wildschaden und auch auch Mountainbiken zu sagen hatte, und uns diesen interessanten Bericht zukommen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. März 2016)

Ach der ist jetzt bei den ÖBF? Also wenn er das, was die Bayrischen Staatsforsten ausmacht, nach Österreich überträgt, wäre das schon ein riesen Schritt nach vorne. Die Bayern sind und, was die Waldbewirtschaftung betrifft, schon ein gutes Stück voraus.

Kann schon sein, dass die Wegeöffnung kommt, aber wie sieht dann die Einschränkung dieses Rechts aus? Wird es dann ausgewiesene Schutzgebiete geben, die nicht befahren werden dürfen? Wird man Menschen generell aussperren dürfen? Im Öffentlichen Interesse steht ja auch, dass der Wald in gutem Zustand ist. Um das zu erreichen, muss man aber nicht so sehr auf die Mountainbiker los gehen, sondern erst mal die Jägerschaft zur Vernunft bringen. Bevor das funktioniert, wird man eher selbst bewirtschaften müssen.


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. März 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Upmover Wolfgang hat sich angesehen, was Herr Freidhager über Jagd, Wildschaden und auch auch Mountainbiken zu sagen hatte, und uns diesen interessanten Bericht zukommen lassen.


Als Hintergund vielleicht: Die Bundesforste und die Person Freidhager sind innerhalb der österreichischen Hardcore-Jägerschaft extrem unbeliebt. Deshalb schaut er ja auch immer so nervös, ob nicht schon einer im Saal durchrepetiert, ob seiner "revolutionären" Aussagen zu Wildstand und Jagdflexibilisierung. Was das für uns Biker bedeutet, dass da jetzt jemand sitzt, der statt einer jagd-ideologischen Schlagseite eindeutig Ahnung von Wald, Ökologie und Wirtschaft hat? Für die aktuelle Diskussion nicht unbedingt etwas Gutes, auf lange Sicht könnte sich dieser Paradigmenwechsel aber schon als heilsam erweisen.

Wo ich ihm absolut Recht gebe: Dass es nicht wünschenswert ist, dass der hinterste Winkel in Zukunft auch für die G'wamperten mit den E-Bikes einfach erreichbar ist. Der Frage der Motorisierung sollte man innerhalb der Bikerschaft mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken und versuchen eine scharfe Trennlinie zu finden. Denn bevor sie zulassen, dass in Zukunft die zivilisationskranken Mundln quasi mit dem Motorradl bis vor den letzten Hochstand raufcruisen können, werden die steirischen Jaga jedenfalls (und mit vollem Recht) zur Intifada aufrufen. ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (23. März 2016)

Die Intifada sollte Deiner Meinung nach also besser schon innerhalb der "Bikerschaft" stattfinden? Oder habe ich Dich jetzt ganz falsch verstanden?


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. März 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Intifada sollte Deiner Meinung nach also besser schon innerhalb der "Bikerschaft" stattfinden? Oder habe ich Dich jetzt ganz falsch verstanden?


So in etwa. Ohne wirklich handfeste Diskussion wird's jedenfalls nicht gehen. So richtig genau weiß wegen des Kompromiss-Schwurbelsprechs eigentlich niemand genau, was "wir" eigentlich wollen. Die Forststraßen? Die Wanderwege? Und die für alle? Ich fände es jedenfalls fair, die Gegenseite wissen zu lassen, ob wir auch vorhaben diese Trails mit Motorfahrzeugen mit der Leistung einer Motocross zu befahren. Wennötig bergauf und zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit.

Wenn die Forststraßen in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht "fallen", wissen wir auf jeden Fall, wem wir das *auch* zu verdanken haben: Einer Freizeitgesellschaft, die, zumindest wenn's um den einfachen Zugang zum schnellen Vergnügen geht, überhaupt keine Skrupel hat sich einen "Ego-Kitt" ans Radl zu schrauben.


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Was die Agrarsubventionen angeht, kommt ein Großteil von der EU, d.h. die kann man nicht einfach an eine Bedingung auf Landes- oder Bundesebene knüpfen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass dazu der politische Wille innerhalb der zuständigen Ressorts (ÖVP) noch lange nicht vorhanden sein wird. Bei der SPÖ dürfte die Sache ganz gut stehen, das Problem ist halt nur, dass unser Anliegen (zu Recht) ganz weit hinten auf der Agenda steht und auch Reformen die ganz oben auf der Agenda stehen (die Bildungspolitik oder Pensionssicherung z.b.) sich über Jahre hinweg zu einen Stellungskrieg entwickelt haben, bei dem winzigste Kompromisse bereits als Geländegewinn von Caporetto-Ausmaßen gefeiert werden. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus, ist die Lage, was den Wald betrifft, hoffnungslos.
> 
> Trotzdem sollte man im nächsten Jahr innerhalb upmove, NF und AV daran arbeiten, einen verbindlichen Kompromiss über die eigenen Forderungen zu erzielen. Solange die Gegenseite nicht weiß, was eigentlich "unsere" Forderungen sind (die Forststraßen, oder doch alle "Wege"), können sie uns auch nicht genau sagen, was es uns "kosten" wird.
> 
> BTW: Dass sich mit der nächsten Politikergeneration etwas ändern wird, glaube ich nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Weitblick, Objektivität, Sachkenntnis und Pragmatismus sind jetzt nicht unbedingt Attribute die mir als erstes in den Sinn kommen, wenn ich sehe, was da so im einschlägigen Biotop (das gute alte Raiffeisen-ÖVP-CV-Hochmoor) heranwächst. Eher das Gegenteil.


Vielleicht können wir über politisches Hickhack dem Payne klar machen, dass wir nicht die selbe Person sind. Das wäre mir unglaublich wichtig. Ich nehme an, die brennt das auch schon seit langem unter den Fingernägeln:
Daher: Solange die Roten Ihrer Bereitschaft dadurch kundtun, dass irgendwelche völlig inkompetenten Siebtzwerge ihre Unterstützung signalisieren, glaub ich denen kein Wort. Derartige Lippenbekenntnisse würdest du auch problemlos aus dem Raiffeisen-ÖVP-CV-Hochmoor erhalten. Der AV ist von diesem übrigens gar nicht weit weg.
Was hindert die Gemeinde Wien, all ihre Wälder freizugeben? Die Grünen? Es ist doch eh DER Weg, über den drübergefahren werden soll.
Wichtig ist Lobbyismus auf beiden Seiten. Deppates Anpatzen der Gegenseite bringt natürlich gar nichts. Und alleine wenn man sich mit den "Naturfreunden" alliiert, muss man mit dem Beißreflex der Schwarzen rechnen. Aber vielleicht bastelt upmove ja an einer rot/blauen Lösung? 
Ärgerlich ist halt, dass hier ja manche Verfolgte offen schreiben, dass Diplomatie (typischerweise in Ö) nix bringen würde. Diesen Personen, die halt im echten Leben Entscheidungsträger maximal aus der ZIB1 kennen, würde ich gerne klar machen, dass sie falsch liegen. Ich fürchte aber, dass das ein unmögliches Unterfangen ist.


----------



## Aldar (23. März 2016)

der 70 Jährige ehemalige Radler und  Wanderer soll halt gefälligst im Pflegeheim bleiben, was will der auch draußen in der Natur außer uns behindern


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir über politisches Hickhack dem Payne klar machen, dass wir nicht die selbe Person sind. Das wäre mir unglaublich wichtig.


Mir nicht.  Aber ein bisserl Hickhack kann so oder so nicht schaden.



> Daher: Solange die Roten Ihrer Bereitschaft dadurch kundtun, dass irgendwelche völlig inkompetenten Siebtzwerge ihre Unterstützung signalisieren, glaub ich denen kein Wort. Derartige Lippenbekenntnisse würdest du auch problemlos aus dem Raiffeisen-ÖVP-CV-Hochmoor erhalten.


Damit da kein schrecklicher Verdacht aufkommt: Ich steh beiden Parteien ideologisch nicht so wirklich nahe. Würden wir über unser Pensionssystem diskutieren, bekäme die SP mein ganzes Fett ab. Nur für die Diskussion um die Freigabe der Forststraßen sind die Betonschädel der einen Reichshälfte halt relevanter als die anderen - denn in welche obskuren Schrebergärtlein man unser Land im Laufe der letzten 60 Jahre auch immer aufgeteilt haben mag, für unser Anliegen ist nun mal großflächig der Raiffeisenkonzern mit seinem vorgelagerten Sekretariat in der Lichtenfelsgasse zuständig. Und der erste aus diesem Dunstkreis jedenfalls, der so ein Lippenbekenntnis aussprechen würde, wär innerhalb von zwei Stunden diskret in irgendeinem Mistelbacher Raiffeisen-Silo entsorgt, so schnell kannst gar net schauen. 



> Was hindert die Gemeinde Wien, all ihre Wälder freizugeben? Die Grünen?


Nö. Ist eher so wie überall: Wieso ausgerechnet bei mir? Und wenn schon ... was kann ich eventuell dafür lukrieren. Und von wem? Außerdem muss man sehen, dass nur weil es eine rote Veranstaltung ist, die Mitarbeiter und Entscheidungsträger im Bereich Forst überhaupt nicht anders ticken als bei der "Konkurrenz".

@Aldar : Der 70-jährige soll gefälligst in die Natur. Die Frage ist nur mit welchen Hilfsmitteln und auf welchen Wegen. Da wird man sicher einen Kompromiss finden.


----------



## Aldar (23. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Der 70-jährige soll gefälligst in die Natur. Die Frage ist nur mit welchen Hilfsmitteln und auf welchen Wegen. Da wird man sicher einen Kompromiss finden.



wieso sollten wir es uns anmaßen über die Hilfsmittel und Wege entscheiden zu dürfen bzw. überhaupt zu diskutieren?
Lassen wir ja mit uns auch nicht machen bzw. nur zähneknirschend und unter protest - wollen wir also so sein wie unsere Gegner?

http://www.alpenverein.de/dav-servi...ec-vom-isartal-an-den-gardasee_aid_15388.html


----------



## steiggeist (23. März 2016)

*BIKE Magazin:*
Muckenkogel Teil 2: So lief der erste Verhandlungstag vor Gericht.


----------



## waldbauernbub (24. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> wieso sollten wir es uns anmaßen über die Hilfsmittel und Wege entscheiden zu dürfen bzw. überhaupt zu diskutieren?


Weil wir sonst dort überhaupt nicht fahren werden. Das ist nicht anmaßend, sondern pragmatisch, wenn man die Denkweise der verantwortlichen Entscheidungsträger in Österreich auch nur ein bisschen kennt.

Anmaßend ist nur die Vorstellung, dass man sich die Natur (die da draußen und den eigenen Körper) durch einen Außenborder am Bike so zurechtrichten kann, wie man's grad braucht. Ist aber sicher auf Linie mit der vorherrschenden all-inclusive-Anspruchsgesellschaft: Den Berg durchgehend verkabeln, damit die Mundln wohl auch nicht runterpurzeln, die Trails mit Bagger und Brechsand so zurechtschaufeln, damit's die motorisch Herausgeforderten nicht auf den neuen Fullface prackt. In diese Ideologie passen die E-Bikes am Trail recht gut rein.


----------



## Aldar (24. März 2016)

Weil WIR sonnst nicht , dürfen die NICHT... klingt genau wie die Gegenseite- die denkt ja auch "pragmatisch"

außerdem beraubt "ihr" ( ihr -weil ich nicht in Österreich wohne) euch potentieller unterstützer, seht es ein die "Alten" die Kohle haben sich so was zu kaufen sind einfach besser vernetzt und könnten eurer Sache viel mehr helfen als ihr glaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (24. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Weil wir sonst dort überhaupt nicht fahren werden. Das ist nicht anmaßend, sondern pragmatisch, wenn man die Denkweise der verantwortlichen Entscheidungsträger in Österreich auch nur ein bisschen kennt.
> 
> Anmaßend ist nur die Vorstellung, dass man sich die Natur (die da draußen und den eigenen Körper) durch einen Außenborder am Bike so zurechtrichten kann, wie man's grad braucht. Ist aber sicher auf Linie mit der vorherrschenden all-inclusive-Anspruchsgesellschaft: Den Berg durchgehend verkabeln, damit die Mundln wohl auch nicht runterpurzeln, die Trails mit Bagger und Brechsand so zurechtschaufeln, damit's die motorisch Herausgeforderten nicht auf den neuen Fullface prackt. In diese Ideologie passen die E-Bikes am Trail recht gut rein.


Nun, in der Stadt werden auch Ampeln aufgestellt, damit die Bauern bei ihren Wienwochen nicht alle auf den mehrspurigen Straßen das Zeitliche segnen. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. März 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> überhaupt keine Skrupel hat sich einen "Ego-Kitt" ans Radl zu schrauben.



Und diese Gruppe bereitet mir hier im Westen bei weitem mehr Sorgen als irgendeine andere. Weil wir solche Geschichten im Ansatz ja jetzt schon haben.

Wir leben hier wirklich sehr harmonisch im Wald. Obwohl nur wenig entfernt von Innsbruck klappt es wirklich völlig reibungslos. Ich teile mir meinen Trail mit Läufern und Wanderern und lege meine Fahrzeiten halt so, dass kaum mehr jemand am Weg ist. Dafür kann ich dort dann auch recht zügig fahren. Im Sommer musste ich mal eine Kindergartengruppe überholen - denen hat's voll getaugt.  Mit den Jungs vom Forst geht's auch locker her. Eine Jägerin ist mir auch unlängst entgegen gekommen; der war ich völlig egal. 
Man hat sich halt arrangiert.  

Wie gesagt - das alles in einer Region, wo es nur so vor Konflikten mit Mountainbikern strotzt. Die kleinräumig, regionalen Unterschiede sind enorm. Wäre mal interessant, das aus soziologischer Sicht zu untersuchen. In Dorf A klappt es wunderbar, in Dorf B herrscht Krieg.


----------



## lulu1818 (26. März 2016)

Wieder einmal aus der Kategorie positiven Nachrichten von woanders: Die Regierung in Wales hat ein Image- und Werbevideo produzieren lassen um Mountainbiker anzulocken. So kann es auch gehen, die Voraussetzungen sind natürlich andere.


----------



## TTT (26. März 2016)

Wennst dann nur noch auf solchen Murmelbahnen fahren sollst, ist eh egal ob fahren darfst. Da hab ich beim Rennradln mehr Spaß.


----------



## lulu1818 (26. März 2016)

1. Wales hat vor bald alle Wege für alle zu öffnen, wie Skandinavien und Schottland, da gibts dann auch genug Singeltracks und nicht nur Murmelbahnen.
2. Ich war nur einmal vor vielen Jahren in Wales, auch nicht zum Radfahren. Aber meiner Erinnerung nach ist der Boden dort eher sumpfig, regnet ja auch ein bisschen. Also muss man das halt befestigen wenn man einen Weg etwas länger haben will und mehr als ein paar Leute drüber fahren.

Version auf österreichisch: Strecken oasch, Wetter oasch, Leute oasch, noch dazu im Ausland, das kann nix sein.


----------



## mw.dd (27. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Wennst dann nur noch auf solchen Murmelbahnen fahren sollst, ist eh egal ob fahren darfst.



In vielen Regionen von Wales, Schottland und England (vor allem in den NPs) ist der Waldumbau (Ziel: die Wälder sollen wieder so aussehen wie um 1600) voll im Gange. Dementsprechend sieht es da auch aus; aus Wegen werden Straßen für schwere Forst-LKW, die Industriefichten werden abgeholzt usw.
Da finde ich es regelrecht gut, das wo möglich Wege für MTBiker, Wanderer, Trailrunner angelegt werden. Und ein Trailcenter auf der Insel besteht keineswegs nur aus Brechsand-Autobahnen...

Fahr mal hin, es wird Dir gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (27. März 2016)

*Mountainbike-Trailpark entsteht im Wienerwald*




Frewillige des Vereins Wienerwald Trails beim Bau der Strecken / Bild: APA/MARKUS KREINER
*Zwei Strecken in Weidlingbach bei Klosterneuburg wurden genehmigt, Freiwillige helfen nun bei den Bauarbeiten. *
23.03.2016 | 09:38 |   (DiePresse.com)
Ein Mountainbike-Trailpark wird derzeit in der Klosterneuburger Katastralgemeinde Weidlingbach gebaut. Auf dem Tafelberg im Wienerwald sind zwei Strecken geplant: Ein einfacher Family-Trail und ein anspruchsvollerer Fun-Trail, informiert der Verein Wienerwald Trails auf seiner Website. Zahlreiche Freiwillige helfen bei den Bauarbeiten mit.
Die Errichtung von zwei Mountainbikestrecken wurde im Jänner 2016 von der Bezirkshauptmannschaft Wien-Umgebung naturschutzbehördlich bewilligt. Der Mountainbike-Trailpark in Weidlingbach ist das Pilotprojekt des Vereins Wienerwald Trails, der sich "für ein zeitgemäßes, naturverträgliches und legales Mountainbike-Streckennetz im Biosphärenpark Wienerwald" einsetzt. Vision sind weitere Trailparks im Nahbereich Wien.
Die beiden Strecken mit je 175 Höhenmetern werden neben dem bestehenden Wanderweg auf Grundstücken der Österreichischen Bundesforste und des Stiftes Klosterneuburg gebaut, die Trassen überschneiden sich laut dem Verein nicht mit dem Wanderweg. Die 1,5 Kilometer lange nördliche Strecke (Fun-Trail) soll mit leichten Abänderungen dem (bisher illegal gebauten) Mountainbike-Trail ähneln. Die 1,8 Kilometer lange Family-Strecke im Süden wird als Flow-Trail mit Schwierigkeitsstufe "leicht" geplant, wie aus einer Präsentation des Vereins hervorgeht.
*Der Verein auf Facebook:*

>> wienerwaldtrails.at
(APA)

http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...eht-im-Wienerwald?_vl_backlink=/home/index.do


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. März 2016)

Die Briten haben generell ein gutes Naturverständnis. 

Zur Ghettoisierung: http://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2765287/


----------



## steiggeist (31. März 2016)

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/radfahrer-nicht-kriminalisieren/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e808.html


----------



## steiggeist (31. März 2016)

"Österreich wäre ein Trail-Dorado. Aber es mauert sich hinter Verboten ein."
http://derstandard.at/2000033636203/Im-Trail-Dorado-der-Toskana


----------



## steiggeist (1. April 2016)

> Meldung-Milchpreis-im-Keller-Mod-Steit-um-Forststrassen


 
http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Steier...im-Keller-Mod-Steit-um-Forststrassen/12310475


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Steier...im-Keller-Mod-Steit-um-Forststrassen/12310475


Da wird wieder von Haftungsklagen geredet. 
Wie ist das, wenn ein Fußgänger auf einer Forststraße in ein Schlagloch fällt? Sind da die Grundbesitzer haftbar zu machen, weil das Loch noch da war? 
Unlogisches Argument für mich.


----------



## CreepingDeath (1. April 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da wird wieder von Haftungsklagen geredet.
> Wie ist das, wenn ein Fußgänger auf einer Forststraße in ein Schlagloch fällt? Sind da die Grundbesitzer haftbar zu machen, weil das Loch noch da war?
> Unlogisches Argument für mich.


lex dura sed lex.
Es ist zumindest möglich, dass der Wegehalter haftet.


----------



## steiggeist (1. April 2016)

der Forststraßen -Halter haftet nur bei grober Fahrlässigkeit.
das heißt auf Deutsch: man ist auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs.
das Haftungsargument bringt nur der aufs Tablett, der krampfhaft Gegenargumente sucht.


----------



## TTT (2. April 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> der Forststraßen -Halter haftet nur bei grober Fahrlässigkeit.
> das heißt auf Deutsch: man ist auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs.
> das Haftungsargument bringt nur der aufs Tablett, der krampfhaft Gegenargumente sucht.


... oder durch die Propaganda daran glaubt. Deswegen würde ich auch immer geduldig darauf hinweisen, dass die Haftungsfrage nicht existiert, anstatt generell dagegen zu poltern. Man verschreckt nur mögliche Unterstützer.


----------



## lulu1818 (2. April 2016)

Wenn jeder Wahlberechtigte darüber abstimmen könnte die Forststraßen für Radfahrer zu öffnen, würde es eine Mehrheit geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (2. April 2016)

bin mir sicher: die Mehrheit ist für Freigabe der Forststraßen!
_(wenn die Haftungsfrage geklärt ist  verspäteter Aprilscherz! )_


----------



## waldbauernbub (2. April 2016)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Wahlberechtigte darüber abstimmen könnte die Forststraßen für Radfahrer zu öffnen, würde es eine Mehrheit geben?


Bin mir sicher: Der absoluten Mehrheit in Österreich ist das genauso Wumpe wie 99% aller Probleme, die nicht direkt mit existentiellen Bedürfnissen zusammenhängen. Und weil der Österreicher tief im Inneren noch immer ein zutiefst obrigkeitsgläubiger Barockmensch ist, traue ich mich wetten, dass eine überwältigende Mehrheit gegen die Freigabe stimmen würde. Weil's halt schon immer so war, weil's um Besitzrechte geht, aber vor allem deshalb, weil es eine gute Gelegenheit ist, dem vorlauten, bunten, spaßorientierten Teil unserer Gesellschaft eine reinzuwürgen.

@ steiggeist: Verkehrst du gelegentlich auch mit Menschen, die nicht die gleichen Hobbys haben wie du?


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. April 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> der Forststraßen -Halter haftet nur bei grober Fahrlässigkeit.
> das heißt auf Deutsch: man ist auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs.
> das Haftungsargument bringt nur der aufs Tablett, der krampfhaft Gegenargumente sucht.



Sofern die Forststraße nicht freigegeben ist, haftet der Halter derzeit auch bei grober Fahrlässigkeit nicht. Insofern gibt es derzeit wohl relativ wenig Judikatur und ist die Aussage ziemlich unseriös.
Sollten die Forststraßen aber ohne begleitende Maßnahmen freigegeben werden, so besteht selbstverständlich eine Haftung. Die Einschränkung auf grobe Fahrlässigkeit mag in der Ich-mach-mir-die-Welt von Steiggeist zu einer Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr werden, aber natürlich nicht in der Welt des Obersten Gerichtshofs, welcher zwischen einem Haftungsausschluss und einer Haftungseinschränkung gerade noch zu unterscheiden weiß.

Die Haftungsfrage ist sicherlich lösbar. Sie ist ja schon jetzt für den Wald anders (nämlich für den Waldeigentümer besser) gelöst, als überall anders. Zu behaupten, es gäbe das Haftungsargument nicht, ist halt leider falsch.


----------



## TTT (4. April 2016)

Sorry @CreepingDeath aber das ist doch Blödsinn. Steiggeist schreibt doch genau, dass grobe Fahrlässigkeit zählt. Den Begriff "heißt auf Deutsch" schon mal gehört? Auch verstanden?

Und was soll der Schmarrn mit "Haftungsfrage ist sicher lösbar"?
Die Haftungsfrage IST gelöst! Oder willst du ernsthaft grobe Fahrlässigkeit auch noch ausklammern? Sollen wir Mord und Totschlag auch noch freigeben? Um was geht es dir eigentlich?


----------



## CreepingDeath (5. April 2016)

Meinungsverschiedenheiten sind erwünscht, Beleidigungen nicht!
@Anto


----------



## CreepingDeath (5. April 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Meinungsverschiedenheiten sind erwünscht, Beleidigungen nicht!
> @Anto


Sehr interessant. Das ausschließlich sachliche Posting eines anderen Forumsteilnehmers als "Schmarrn" und "Blödsinn" zu bezeichnen, ist also nicht beleidigend?


----------



## Christian66 (5. April 2016)

Etwas das mir schon sehr lange im Magen liegt:

Der Thread verkommt immer mehr und immer schneller vom ursprünglich mal durchaus interessanten und unterstützenswerten Thema zur Realsatiere und billiger Polemik.

Die Mountainbiker zerfleischen sich innerhalb der Comunity - sofern es sowas überhaupt gibt - und sachliche Beiträge werden oft mit Schmähungen bedacht, Andersdenkende grundsätzlich nicht akzeptiert (andersdenkend im Verglelich wozu eigentlich?), Reflexion findet nicht statt.

Wanderer, Forstwirte und Jäger werden von den meisten hier pauschal als "Feinde" und "Gegner" bezeichnet - auch das kann man so nicht stehenlassen.

Und viele hier fordern von vielen anderen auf allen möglichen Ebenen mehr Toleranz ein und sind dabei selbst die größten Ignoranten und anderen Gruppen gegenüber völlig intolerant.

Dann greift sogar noch die Zensur ein.

Hier fühl ich mich nimmer vertreten, hier geht es nicht mehr um meine Anliegen.

Da geh ich lieber - illegal - radfahren und lösch das Abo des Threads.


----------



## waldbauernbub (5. April 2016)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Hier fühl ich mich nimmer vertreten, hier geht es nicht mehr um meine Anliegen.


 Was den Tonfall angeht geb ich dir recht. Was die Sache angeht, bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung. Die "Legalisierung der Forststraßen" verträgt schon auch ein bisserl Diskussion, Widerspruch und Aufklärung innerhalb der "Community. Immerhin hat man es außerhalb des eigenen Dunstkreises mit ganz anderen Kalibern zu tun. 

Aber wichtiger wäre sowieso mal zu klären, was "wir" denn jetzt eigentlich wirklich fordern ...  (Quelle: Naturfreund 2/16)




Und was das jetzt schon wieder soll ... die Vertrider, oder was davon noch übrig ist, testen jetzt für das Redbullbergdingsmarketingvehikel E-Bikes ...  (Quelle: FB-Seite von bergwelten.com)


----------



## franzam (5. April 2016)

Hmm, vll. sollte man die Vertrider samt den österr. Waldgesetzen entsorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maninam (6. April 2016)

http://m.kleinezeitung.at/s/steiermark/4960959/index.do
Ist mir gerade untergekommen...


----------



## waldbauernbub (6. April 2016)

maninam schrieb:


> Ist mir gerade untergekommen...


Mir ist fast das Früchstück hochgekommen ...  

Besonders amüsant fand ich den Teil über das Mountainbikerreservat am Schöckl, wo diese Lösung quasi als Best Practice-Beispiel für den Rest des Landes vorgetanzt wird:
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steie...nk=/s/steiermark/4960959/index.do&selChannel=



> Obwohl Gölles nach Möglichkeit jede Minute auf dem Mountainbike verbringt, ist er gegen eine generelle Wege-Öffnung für Biker: „Das hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, weil es zu viele Konflikte gibt, wenn nicht alle an einem Strang ziehen.“



Ich war ja schon immer der Meinung, dass die Errichtung dieser geschlossenen Anstalten (Petzen, Schöckl et al.) uns, was die Freigabe der Trails angeht, noch mal kräftig auf den Blutzer fallen wird. Wir werden die Sioux des 21. Jahrhunderts sein. Die Reichen und Mächtigen werden sagen: "Die sind eh gut versorgt und können in Frieden auf ihren Ponys reiten." Die Öffentlichkeit wird sagen: "Gut, dass die weg sind aus der Prairie, war ja schon ein bisserl stressig mit denen." Und wir werden halt Trost im Alkohol suchen. 

Um auf Michi Gölles zurückzukommen: Ich finde es höchst problematisch, dass an so banalen Freizeitbeschäftigungen wie dem Mountainbiken oder dem Freeriden mittlerweile an allen Ecken und Enden dazugeklöppelt wird: Infrastruktur, Ausbildung, Guiding, Coaching, mediale Aufbereitung, was auch immer. Im diffusen Bindegewebe zwischen Natursport und wirtschaftlichen Interessen hat sich eine ganze Kaste von Gurus und Oberg'scheiten bequem eingenistet, die zwar viel von ihrem jeweiligen Sport verstehen, aber leider total abhängig von den jeweiligen Geldgebern sind, die meistens weder mit Sport, noch mit Natur viel am Hut haben. So erklären sich dann auch Statements wie das von Herrn Gölles.


----------



## beuze1 (6. April 2016)

maninam schrieb:


> http://m.kleinezeitung.at/s/steiermark/4960959/index.do
> Ist mir gerade untergekommen...



*Tu felix Austria...*
vorbei, vorbei
da lebe ich als BaWü ja fast schon im gelobten Land. Wir haben zwar immer noch die unsägliche 2m Regel, aber die interessiert eigentlich niemand wirklich und unsere Waldbesitzer, Jäger, Wanderer, Outdoorler sind in der Regel ganz nette, vernünftige Leute.


----------



## lulu1818 (6. April 2016)

So schlimm ist ja in der Praxis in Österreich meistens auch nicht, ein paar Verhaltenskreative gibts halt immer.


----------



## zweiheimischer (6. April 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Mir ist fast das Früchstück hochgekommen ...



und mir das mittagessen.



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Besonders amüsant fand ich den Teil über das Mountainbikerreservat am Schöckl, wo diese Lösung quasi als Best Practice-Beispiel für den Rest des Landes vorgetanzt wird:
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steie...nk=/s/steiermark/4960959/index.do&selChannel=



bin zwar gelegentlich, wenn es mich richtung große stadt verschlägt auf dem berg, aber die trail area find ich zum schpeiben. der beworbene singletrail ist mittlerweile ein mehrspurig ausgefahrene arschfalte im wald. wenn ich das mit den parks zb in frankreich vergleich... gut, ich bin zu randzeiten unterwegs und befahre durchaus attraktive wegerl...



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon immer der Meinung, dass die Errichtung dieser geschlossenen Anstalten (Petzen, Schöckl et al.) uns, was die Freigabe der Trails angeht, noch mal kräftig auf den Blutzer fallen wird. Wir werden die Sioux des 21. Jahrhunderts sein. Die Reichen und Mächtigen werden sagen: "Die sind eh gut versorgt und können in Frieden auf ihren Ponys reiten." Die Öffentlichkeit wird sagen: "Gut, dass die weg sind aus der Prairie, war ja schon ein bisserl stressig mit denen." Und wir werden halt Trost im Alkohol suchen. .



danke. du kannst meine worte viel schöner schreiben. sollten wir uns mal übern weg laufen/fahren, spendier ich dir ein bier. zwegen trost im aluhol.



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Um auf Michi Gölles zurückzukommen: Ich finde es höchst problematisch, dass an so banalen Freizeitbeschäftigungen wie dem Mountainbiken oder dem Freeriden mittlerweile an allen Ecken und Enden dazugeklöppelt wird: Infrastruktur, Ausbildung, Guiding, Coaching, mediale Aufbereitung, was auch immer. Im diffusen Bindegewebe zwischen Natursport und wirtschaftlichen Interessen hat sich eine ganze Kaste von Gurus und Oberg'scheiten bequem eingenistet, die zwar viel von ihrem jeweiligen Sport verstehen, aber leider total abhängig von den jeweiligen Geldgebern sind, die meistens weder mit Sport, noch mit Natur viel am Hut haben. So erklären sich dann auch Statements wie das von Herrn Gölles.



das ist der trend, verstärkt durch die verhältnisse in AT. sicher ist es gut, am schöckl oder sonstwo die vollgasfraktion, die wie andere bikefraktionen, seien es wiesenradler, forstwegradler, rennradler, bmx... dieselbe existenzberechtigung haben, ihr "reservat" findet. vollgas und trailsharing funzt nicht.
aber ich hab überhaupt keine freude mit der ghettoisierung. auch keine freude mit aussagen wie die vom naturfreundehaberer, der zwar für die freigabe von fortswegen, aber für die absolute tabuiesierung von trails ist. allein die phrase: _„Da kann ich mir auch Strafen vorstellen, wenn sich jemand nicht daran hält“, so Dumpelnik, der wie der Alpenverein ausschließlich eine Öffnung von Forststraßen fordert. „Freie Fahrt für Biker auf kleinen Wanderwegen“ – so genannten Single-Trails – „wären Wahnsinn, das ist absolut tabu.“_ erhöht den säurewert in meinem magen ums 10fache. wenn das vom AV gekommen wäre, ich würde auf der stelle austreten.

wenn ich nur mehr in trail areas, funparks oder flowtrailcountries bzw auf schotterstraßen fahren darf, verschrott ich meine bikes und ertränk meinen kummer in alkohol, worin ich eh ganz gut bin oder shice auf alles und fahr trotzdem (wie jetzt halt, es ändert sich eh nix).


----------



## CreepingDeath (6. April 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> oder shice auf alles und fahr trotzdem (wie jetzt halt, es ändert sich eh nix).


Das ist für mich des Pudels Kern. Ob die Verbote bestehen bleiben oder fallen. Es wird sich an der Gesamtsituation nichts ändern. Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, das die Verbote sinnlos - und daher streichfähig - sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu1818 (6. April 2016)

Wie oft trifft man schon jemanden im Wald oder auf dem Wanderweg wenn man nicht gerad am Sonntag nachmittag bei Sonnenschein unterwegs ist?  Und wenn man jemanden trifft und freundlich grüsst, wird man zu 95 Prozent freundlich zurück gegrüsst. Und wenn doch einmal der Förster auftaucht hab mich halt verirrt und er ist mein Lebensretter.

Im Vergleich mach ich viel mehr (illegale) positive Erfahrungen mit Leuten im Wald als beim Billa beim Anstellen bei der Kassa.


----------



## zweiheimischer (6. April 2016)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Wie oft trifft man schon jemanden im Wald oder auf dem Wanderweg wenn man nicht gerad am Sonntag nachmittag bei Sonnenschein unterwegs ist?



seltenst.
auf den hometrails bei mir im graben niemanden. wenn ich net biken würd, wären die eh zugewachsen und die wanderer, die handvoll übers jahr halt, würden sich verlaufen.


----------



## pndrev (6. April 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> seltenst.
> auf den hometrails bei mir im graben niemanden. wenn ich net biken würd, wären die eh zugewachsen und die wanderer, die handvoll übers jahr halt, würden sich verlaufen.



Es reicht halt exakt EINER, wenn's der Falsche ist.


----------



## CreepingDeath (6. April 2016)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Und wenn man jemanden trifft und freundlich grüsst, wird man zu 95 Prozent freundlich zurück gegrüsst.


Was mitunter daran liegt, dass der durchschnittliche Wanderer keine Ahnung davon hat, dass du - im Gegensatz zu ihm - illegal unterwegs bist.
Sobald der Mensch aber weiß, dass er gegenüber anderen privilegiert ist, versucht er seinen Besitzstand zu wahren. Das muss was Evolutionäres sein... Mach den Test, fahre mit dem Radl durch eine Fußgängerzone und klingle und grüße freundlich,weil du vorbei willst.


----------



## lulu1818 (6. April 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Was mitunter daran liegt, dass der durchschnittliche Wanderer keine Ahnung davon hat, dass du - im Gegensatz zu ihm - illegal unterwegs bist.
> Sobald der Mensch aber weiß, dass er gegenüber anderen privilegiert ist, versucht er seinen Besitzstand zu wahren. Das muss was Evolutionäres sein... Mach den Test, fahre mit dem Radl durch eine Fußgängerzone und klingle und grüße freundlich,weil du vorbei willst.



Versteh ich, weil Menschenslalom in der Fußgängerzone fahren vs. auf einzelne auf einem Weg Rücksicht nehmen ist nicht das gleiche.


----------



## waldbauernbub (6. April 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> sollten wir uns mal übern weg laufen/fahren, spendier ich dir ein bier. zwegen trost im aluhol.


Steinplan könnte mal passen, wär ca. die Halbscheid zwischen der Bronx und Evilcreek. Ich hab, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, außerdem eh noch ein Bier bei dir gut ... aus dem Schwammerlsucherforum ... vor vielen, vielen Jahren ... 

Nachdem momentan sogar Birdlife (und das obwohl wir Mountainbiker so gut zu Vögeln sind!) und Konsorten in Stellung gebracht werden und sich nicht zu Schade sind, zusammen mit dem größten singulären ökologischen Störfaktor in Österreich, der Jagd, gemeinsame Sache zu machen, brennt gewissermaßen der Hut. So eine breit angelegte, gemeinsam abgestimmte Kampagne, wie sie momentan in den österreichischen Leitmedien durchgeschaltet wird, können sich weder der AV, die NF und schon gar nicht upmove leisten. Und dafür fehlt uns aber letztlich auch das politische Geschick. Dass die Naturfreunde jetzt vorpreschen, finde ich super. Dass der AV aus genau diesem Grund momentan die Pappn hält, eher weniger. Und dass Upmove eigentlich ganz was anderes fordert, als der Rest der Partie, ist für die Gegenseite natürlich ein gefundenes Fressen.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. April 2016)

http://mobil.derstandard.at/2000034300813/Acht-neue-Single-Trails-fuer-Mountainbiker-im-Wienerwald

Und wieder Reservate


----------



## araknoid (6. April 2016)

Gerade aktuell: http://oesterreich.orf.at/stories/2766977/

Und dann liest man woanders:

"*Die grösste Ferienregion der Schweiz ist das ideale Ziel für Ihren Bike-Urlaub. *

Trailbuilding? Dies betreiben wir in Graubünden schon seit Jahrhunderten. Ein Wegenetz von 17‘000 Kilometern spinnt man schliesslich nicht von heute auf morgen. Und die gute Nachricht für alle Biker: In Graubünden ist jeder Weg ein Bike-Trail – alles fahrbar. Erleben Sie in der grössten Ferienregion der Schweiz einen unvergesslichen Bike-Urlaub mit viel Flow und eindrücklichen Bergpanoramen."

Quelle: http://www.graubuenden.ch/mountainbiken-schweiz.html

Ich versteh nicht, warum dort nicht schon längst die ganze Forst- und Jagdwirtschaft, sämtliche Wildtiere, der Wald als ganzes und das ökologische Gleichgewicht überhaupt komplett implodiert sind. 

Normalerweise heisst es doch in Ö, dass in der Schweiz alles besser ist?


----------



## trail_desire (6. April 2016)

araknoid schrieb:


> Gerade aktuell: http://oesterreich.orf.at/stories/2766977/
> 
> Und dann liest man woanders:
> 
> ...



Ja, scheint so.....
Vor allem  sind die östereichischen Forstarbeiter aber wohl entweder zu doof, oder zu besoffen oder einfach nicht in der Lage im eigenen Land Holz zu machen ohne "gestört" zu werden. Aber sie versuchen dazuzulernen. Habe neulich in der Pfalz eine östereichische Forstfirma gesehen, die dort für das niedermetzeln angeheuert hat. Komisch, wie können die ausgerechnet in einem Land arbeiten, wo es nur so von Bikern wimmelt....und das nicht nur auf Forststrassen, nein auch noch "querfeldein" auf den hunderten Trails


----------



## franzam (6. April 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ja, scheint so.....
> Vor allem  sind die östereichischen Forstarbeiter aber wohl entweder zu doof, oder zu besoffen oder einfach nicht in der Lage im eigenen Land Holz zu machen ohne "gestört" zu werden. Aber sie versuchen dazuzulernen. Habe neulich in der Pfalz eine östereichische Forstfirma gesehen, die dort für das niedermetzeln angeheuert hat. Komisch, wie können die ausgerechnet in einem Land arbeiten, wo es nur so von Bikern wimmelt....und das nicht nur auf Forststrassen, nein auch noch "querfeldein" auf den hunderten Trails



Liegt nur am deutschen Haftungsrecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (7. April 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Vor allem  sind die östereichischen Forstarbeiter aber wohl entweder zu doof, oder zu besoffen oder einfach nicht in der Lage im eigenen Land Holz zu machen ohne "gestört" zu werden.



den arbeitern ist unser treiben mehr oder weniger wurscht. das sind bei uns in AT meist leiharbeiter aus UA, MD, RO und BG, die den gesetzlichen erfordernissen entsprechend von den großen bringungsfirmen regelmäßig ausgetauscht werden. so wie die erntehelferInnen in E, I...

den heimischen klein- und "mittel"land+forstwirten ists meist auch egal, außer man ignoriert ihr tun und böllert unter den arbeiten vorbei oder gar durch. gibts leider immer wieder.
wobei ich zugegebenermaßen einräumen muss, dass es äußerst deppert ist, wenn man zb schon eine halbe stunde in einen graben rein- oder 500hm wo runtergefahren ist und dann lacht einem die gelbe karte, äh tafel (forstliches sperrgebiet) an. oder noch besser, aus der sicht des wanderers (wir wandern ja nur auf den trails  ) du gehst eine stunde und dann is aus. da müsste man halt so viel sein und an den anfangs- und endpunkten des weges ein taferl aufstellen oder zumindest zb den TV oder die gemeinde informieren, dass die das tun. meistens handelt es sich ja um länger dauernde (wochen) gefährdungspotenziale.
detto in anderer sache: ich hab mal fürs schitourengehen eine möglichkeit gesucht, wildschutzgebiete online zu finden. für jeden schaass hat unser bundesland irgendwelche features im GIS. die jagerei ist aber geheim. meine anregung (damals war ich noch aktiv im AV tätig) wurde mit dem argument der zuständigkeit anderer behörden (jeweils wechselseitig) und am ende, als der joker nimmer stach, mit dem argument, es gäbe keine gesetzliche grundlage dafür und das koste obendrein ja steuergeld, abgespeist. ja, wenn die herren (ja, es sind fast nur herren) wollen, dass wir sie nicht stören, dann sollen sie wenigstens mit offenen karten spielen, aber nicht sudern, wenn dann wieder einmal einer bei der fütterung vorbeifährt oder über einen zaum krallt.

zurück zum forst: der betrieb der forstwirtschaft und auch die haftung sind nur scheinargumente. *dahinter steht einzig und allein der wunsch der (größeren) grundeigentümer und der jagdberechtigten, ungestört der trophäenjagd nachzugehen.* die "kleinen" werden nur durch die "sprachrohre" der großen (landwirtschaftliche mitteilungen, kammernachrichten, einschlägige websites, versammlungen und auch direkte einflussnahme) aufgehetzt bzw einer gehirnwäsche unterzogen.

aber dem ukrainischen holzhackler, der in der pause seine klobase am lagerfeuerl grillt, bist du als biker aber so was von egal... im schlimmsten fall wirst halt mitverarbeitet zu pellets oder hackschnitzel, wennst durchfährst.


----------



## CreepingDeath (7. April 2016)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Versteh ich, weil Menschenslalom in der Fußgängerzone fahren vs. auf einzelne auf einem Weg Rücksicht nehmen ist nicht das gleiche.


Das war nur ein irrelevantes Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung des Problems, das da lautet: Menschen verteidigen ihre Besitzstände, wenn sie sie kennen. Immer mehr Menschen wissen, das Radfahren im Wald grundsätzlich verboten ist.


----------



## herbert2010 (8. April 2016)

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...4/did=17013550/nid=3477354/1ln72ca/index.html


----------



## zweiheimischer (8. April 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Steinplan könnte mal passen, wär ca. die Halbscheid zwischen der Bronx und Evilcreek. Ich hab, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, außerdem eh noch ein Bier bei dir gut ... aus dem Schwammerlsucherforum ... vor vielen, vielen Jahren ...



na dann seins halt 2 bier. geht die abfahrt besser von der hand. und zum anstossen passts auch, weil ich eh immer zwei bier trink. 

steinplan? ja derf man denn des? ;-)
ich würd ja lieber mal jenseits der mur bei der wasserleitung mit gezinkten karten spielen. oder ist das eine zu heisse partie und trifft mich sogleich der blitz des herrn?


----------



## waldbauernbub (8. April 2016)

ad. Steinplan: Auf der Strada legal. Auf den Wegerln triffst genau niemanden, also: egal.
ad. Kartenspiel: Dem Blitz kann man dort leicht ausweichen, wenn man's nicht grad zur Brunftzeit betreibt ...  Alles fahrbar vom Gipfel ... in (fast) alle RIchtungen. Problematischer ist der teutonische Geldadel in den östlichen Vorlagen: Schießbefehl und so ...
ad. GIS: Im Waldentwicklungsplan sind sie eingezeichnet, zumindest ungefähr. Kann man am Landesserver downloaden, erfordert aber Detektivarbeit.


----------



## zweiheimischer (8. April 2016)

steinplan kenn i eh. bin ich sogar (in meiner cc-zeit) von slabo potok aus angefahren...
teutonischer geldadel: pssst, is deutsches forum!
GIS: in der online-anwendung find ichs net oder bin zu patschert/blind dafür, man muss also die karte downloaden, was bei meinem superschlepptopf im office zu drei schwarzen bildschirmen geführt hat. is des die jagaspysoftware oder wie? weder esc noch kaffeepause haben geholfen, danach strg usf aa net. akkuaussi hat gfunzt.


----------



## lulu1818 (8. April 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das war nur ein irrelevantes Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung des Problems,



Du würdest bei uns in der Firma ein steile Karriere hinlegen, ernsthaft.


----------



## CreepingDeath (8. April 2016)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> Du würdest bei uns in der Firma ein steile Karriere hinlegen, ernsthaft.


Hab ich nicht notwendig. 
Aber bezeichnend, dass du wieder darauf eingehst, aber zur Sache nichts beizutragen hast.


----------



## steiggeist (8. April 2016)

Bergwelten:
http://www.bergwelten.com/news/die-...oesterreich-haben-ein-ziel-forststrassen-frei

Aktionstage Pressaussendung:
http://www.naturfreunde.at/berichte/presseinformationen/presseinformationen/radfahren-zukunft/

Krone Steiermark:
http://www.krone.at/Steiermark/Radler_demonstrierten_in_Grazer_Innenstadt-Naturfreunde-Story-504576


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (8. April 2016)

Das heutige Pressegespräch und die Auftaktveranstaltung der Aktionstage in St. Veit/Glan ist sehr erfolgreich über die Bühne gegangen.

Hier ein Beitrag auf orf-Kärnten heute:
http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Kaernt...394205/Freie-Fahrt-auf-Forststrassen/12398419 

und auch Online, mit einer *Abstimmung*: 
http://kaernten.orf.at/news/stories/2767542/


----------



## payne (8. April 2016)

06.04.2016
Drucken
Empfehlen
*LK Österreich – Mountainbiken: Generelle Forststraßenöffnung geht völlig am Bedarf vorbei*

*Auch eigentumspolitischer Aspekt darf nicht außer Acht gelassen werden*

Die Naturfreunde Österreich demonstrieren am kommenden Wochenende für eine generelle Öffnung aller Forststraßen. Diese Forderung geht jedoch völlig am Bedarf vorbei. Denn sportbegeisterte Mountainbiker wollen ja gar nicht auf Schotterstraßen, sondern querfeldein durch den Wald fahren. Dagegen wiederum sprechen sich nicht nur die Waldbesitzer, sondern auch Wanderer und Wildtier-Experten aus. Eine erzwungene Forststraßenöffnung würde Probleme und Konflikte drastisch verschärfen und wäre das Gegenteil vom erfolgreich praktizierten Miteinander auf Basis vertraglicher Lösungen, mahnt die Landwirtschaftskammer Österreich. 

Vor allem rund um Städte nimmt der Druck der Stadtbewohner auf die Waldflächen stark zu. So sucht eine im Vergleich mit den Wanderern kleine Gruppe von Mountainbikern körperliche Ertüchtigung im Wald als Ausgleich zum Alltagsstress, und das meist abseits der Forststraßen. Deren Vertreter sagen ja auch eindeutig, dass sie auf Waldwegen und nicht auf Schotterstraßen fahren wollen. Gerade im davon besonders betroffenen Wienerwald drängen Waldbesitzer auf eine gemeinsame Lösung. 

Der Tourismus hingegen verlangt keine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen. Es zeigt sich vielmehr, dass der Ausbau von MTB-Routen vor allem im Bereich der Singletrails (Wanderwege) passiert. Über sogenannte Trailparks werden Mountainbike-Zentren, wie zum Beispiel Saalbach oder der Zauberberg/Semmering, forciert und gestärkt.

"Das zeigt uns, dass eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen völlig am tatsächlichen Bedarf vorbeigeht, der ja eindeutig bei den Singletrails liegt. Das derzeitige Problem des 'illegalen Fahrens' im Wald wäre damit nicht gelöst. Eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen würde dem Querfeldeinfahren durch den Wald unnötig Vorschub leisten, weil die Forststraßen dann zum Bergauffahren, aber die Wanderwege für die Abfahrt genutzt werden, wie schon jetzt Erfahrungen zeigen", gibt Franz Titschenbacher, Vorsitzender des Ausschusses für Forst- und Holzwirtschaft der LK Österreich sowie Präsident der LK Steiermark, zu bedenken. 

Die Forderung nach einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen hat zudem auch einen eigentumspolitischen Aspekt. Der Wald in Österreich ist zu 80% in privater Hand. Daher sind auch die Forststraßen überwiegend in Privatbesitz. Niemand wünscht sich, dass seine Entscheidungsfreiheit über sein Eigentum gravierend eingeschränkt wird, noch dazu mit drastischen negativen Konsequenzen, wie einem gesteigerten Haftungsrisiko. 

"Die Naturfreunde Österreich beschwören ein faires Miteinander. Gleichzeitig meinen sie aber, dass eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für die Waldbesitzer kein Problem sein dürfte, weil die Waldflächen durch eine Vielzahl an Gesetzen bereits jetzt vielen Beschränkungen unterliegen. Das hat nichts mehr mit einem fairen Miteinander zu tun, das ist ein direkter Angriff auf das Eigentum", bedauert Titschenbacher. 

"Die Landwirtschaftskammern setzen sich daher zum Wohle ihrer Mitglieder und aller Erholungssuchenden im Wald dafür ein, dass das bestehende MTB-Routennetz dem Bedarf entsprechend auf vertraglicher Basis weiter ausgebaut wird. Nur so wird diese Sportart auch aus der Illegalität gehoben. Damit es rasch zu bedarfsgerechten Lösungen vor Ort kommt, wurden in fast allen Bundesländern Mountainbike- Arbeitsplattformen eingerichtet", reicht Titschenbacher weiterhin die Hand für ein wirklich faires Miteinander.

http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?+LK+OE...d=2500,1099757,,,c1F1PSUyMCZjdD0xJmJhY2s9MQ==


----------



## payne (8. April 2016)

*Öffnung der Forststraßen gefährdet Natur und Tierwelt*

*Appell von BIOSA gegen eine generelle Forststraßenöffnung für Mountainbiker. BirdLife Österreich und | naturschutzbund | unterstützen dies.*

_Wien (OTS)_ - Die Naturschutzorganisationen BIOSA, Birdlife Österreich und der | naturschutzbund | stehen einer generellen Forststraßenöffnung aus Naturschutzgründen sehr kritisch gegenüber. Die eher geschwindigkeitsbetonten Biker sorgen für zusätzliche Stressfaktoren im Wald. Darunter leiden ganz besonders viele Tierarten. Nur gezielte Lenkungsmaßnahmen und vertragliche Lösungen auf regionaler Ebene können zu brauchbaren und nachhaltigen Lösungen führen.
BIOSA: Generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen ignoriert Schutz der Wälder und demokratische Aspekte
„Unsere Waldbesitzer investieren seit Generationen viel Wissen und Liebe in die Instandhaltung und Pflege der Wälder. Sie tun das aus eigenem Antrieb und auch für die Absicherung ihres wirtschaftlichen Einkommens, aber auch weil nationale wie internationale Rahmenbedingungen des Naturschutzes und klare Gesetze sie dazu anhalten. Dass der Wald ein so hohes Schutzgut ist, geschieht zum Nutzen der gesamten Gesellschaft, auch wenn hauptsächlich die Waldeigentümer dafür aufkommen müssen. Der Wald kann nur dann ein hohes Schutzgut bleiben, wenn die gesamte Gesellschaft sich für die Erhaltung dieses hohen Gutes einsetzt. Hinzu kommen auch demokratische Aspekte. Immerhin haben sich bislang drei Mal mehr Menschen in Unterschriftenaktionen für die Beibehaltung des aktuellen Status ausgesprochen, als für die generelle Öffnung des Waldes. Eine solche generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen ignoriert nicht nur den Schutz der Wälder, sondern auch den Willen der Mehrheit“, betont Hermine Hackl, Präsidentin der forstlichen Naturschutzorganisation BIOSA.
BirdLife Österreich und Naturschutzbund Österreich sehen eine Forststraßenöffnung kritisch!
BirdLife Österreich
„Durch die generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen können sensible Vogelarten, wie etwa Raufußhühner, in ihren Brutgebieten zusätzlich gestört werden, denn Freizeittourismus zieht mancherorts schon hohe Belastungen für Wildtiere nach sich“, meint Gerald Pfiffinger, Geschäftsführer von BirdLife Österreich. Ein vorausschauender Vogelschutz braucht eine Planung und Lenkung mit Maß, um möglichen neuen Belastungen für die Vogelwelt vorzubeugen.
| naturschutzbund |
Wir begrüßen, dass Menschen ihre Freizeit in ihrem näheren Umfeld, so auch im Wald verbringen. Wald-Ökosysteme sind jedoch besonders störanfällig und schon jetzt genügend Stressfaktoren ausgesetzt. Da wir mit der Natur behutsam umgehen müssen, ist der Ansatz, generell alle Wege für nicht selten geschwindigkeitsbetonte Biker zu öffnen, der falsche. Für ein nachhaltiges, naturschonendes Wegenetz, bei dem sowohl Radfahrer als auch Wanderer auf ihre Kosten kommen, müssen gemeinsam Lösungen ausverhandelt und gefunden werden, um die verschiedenen Anforderungen an den Wald und seine angrenzenden Flächen aufeinander abzustimmen. Vertragliche Lösungen vor Ort haben sich bewährt. Nur so können auch weiterhin die vielfältigen Funktionen des Waldes und der Schutz von Mensch, Natur und Tier gewährleistet werden.
Radfahren im Wald führt häufig in eine Sackgasse
90 Prozent der Forststraßen enden als Sackgasse, da sie zur Flächenerschließung und nicht als Wegenetz konzipiert sind. Das führt dazu, dass Radfahrer am Ende der Straße auf Wanderwege ausweichen oder Downhill fahren, was Wald und Tieren schadet. Daher ist es notwendig, intelligente Streckenführungen vorzunehmen und gemeinsam Ausweisungen zu vereinbaren, die nicht als Sackgasse enden.
Der Wald muss vielfältige Funktionen erfüllen können
Der Wald ist gleichzeitig Lebensraum für Pflanzen und Tiere, Arbeitsplatz, Wohlfühloase für Erholungssuchende, schützt vor Naturgefahren, trägt zum Klimaschutz bei, spendet saubere Luft und reines Wasser und liefert den nachhaltigen Rohstoff Holz. Es liegt in der Verantwortung der Waldeigentümer, dass der Wald seine Nutz-, Schutz-, Erholungs- und Wohlfahrtsfunktion erfüllen kann. Eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker, wie sie von einzelnen Interessengruppen derzeit gefordert wird, würde den ökologischen Aspekt und damit die Gesamtleistung des Waldes ignorieren.
Nur gezielte Lenkungsmaßnahmen sichern Ruhe- und Schutzgebiete
Sensible Ökosysteme und besonders gefährdete Tier- und Pflanzenarten brauchen besonderen Schutz, der durch eine Öffnung nicht mehr gewährleistet wäre. So würden zum Beispiel Querfeldeinfahrten die Waldverjüngung gefährden, weil die Beunruhigung des Wildes vermehrt Waldverbiss nach sich zieht. Die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt würde stark unter einer Forststraßenöffnung leiden, da eine Sicherstellung von den so dringend notwendigen Ruhe- und Schutzgebieten nicht mehr möglich wäre. Wandernde Amphibien und Reptilien werden überfahren. Nur durch eine vorausschauende Wegeplanung und das Respektieren von ökologisch sensiblen Gebieten können Beeinträchtigungen vermieden werden, wie auch eine Studie der Universität für Bodenkultur Wien belegt. Lenkungsmaßnahmen können die Leistungen des Waldes für alle Waldnutzer auch in Zukunft sicherstellen und Konflikte zwischen den vielen verschiedenen Nutzergruppen vermeiden. Ein Dialog und vertragliche Lösungen vor Ort sind der einzige Ansatz, der einer Gesamtverantwortung für den Wald gerecht wird. Nur so können ökologische Ansprüche mit denen der Erholungssuchenden in Einklang gebracht werden.
*Rückfragen & Kontakt:*

BIOSA 
DI Renate Haslinger 
Geschäftsführerin BIOSA 
Tel.: 0664/15698 55 
E-Mail: [email protected] 

BirdLife 
Mag. Gerald Pfiffinger 
Geschäftsführer BirdLife Österreich 
Tel. 0699/18155515 

| naturschutzbund | 
Ingrid Hagenstein 
Chefredakteurin natur&land 
Tel: 0664/402 90 96 
Email: [email protected]

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...r-forststrassen-gefaehrdet-natur-und-tierwelt

Mir kommt das Kotzen


----------



## payne (8. April 2016)

In Österreich
*Rupprechter gegen Forststraßen-Öffnung für Mountainbiker*

Die Entwicklung eines gekennzeichneten Streckennetzes auf vertraglicher Basis habe sich bewährt, so der Minister. In ökologisch besonders sensiblen Gebieten sollte auf Routen verzichtet werden.





Foto © APA (dpa)
Der Wald ist Rupprechter zufolge ein komplexes ökologisches System und erfüllt eine Vielzahl an Leistungen, "die vor allem auch der gesamten Bevölkerung zu Gute kommen". Dazu gehören Wasser- und Luftreinhaltung oder der Schutz vor Naturgefahren. "Der Wald ist Wirtschafts-, Arbeits- und Erholungsraum. Damit es auch im Sinne des Naturschutzes zu keinen Nutzungskonflikten kommt, brauchen wir partnerschaftliche Lösungen im Einvernehmen mit den Grundeigentürmern, Tourismusverbänden und anderen Waldnutzern", betonte Rupprechter. "Es geht um die Sicherheit aller Beteiligten und den Schutz der Natur. Für ein konfliktfreies Miteinander braucht es lenkende Maßnahmen."

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/chron...-gegen-ForststrassenOffnung-fur-Mountainbiker


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2016)

Es wird immer so getan als würde sich die Anzahl an Biker bei einer generellen Freigabe aller Wege verzehnfachen. 
Es fahren doch eh schon alle herum, nur eben nicht legal...


----------



## franzam (8. April 2016)

Es zeigt sich immer mehr, dass  die bike-Ghettos, bzw. Trailcenter o.ä. eines der besten Argumente  gegen eine allgemeinene Öffnung der Wege ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (8. April 2016)

Andererseits könnte man auch genau argumentieren: "Wenn's da funktioniert, warum sollte es nicht generell gehen?"


----------



## lulu1818 (9. April 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht notwendig.
> Aber bezeichnend, dass du wieder darauf eingehst, aber zur Sache nichts beizutragen hast.



Ja eh.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. April 2016)

franzam schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich immer mehr, dass  die bike-Ghettos, bzw. Trailcenter o.ä. eines der besten Argumente  gegen eine allgemeinene Öffnung der Wege ist.



ich Denke das Problem ist das durch den druck von Upmove jetzt auf einmal einige gesprächsbreit sind, und so eine generele Öffnung verhindern wollen

so nach den Motto jetzt hab ihr eh schon so viel bekommen was wollt ihr den noch .....


----------



## lulu1818 (9. April 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Es wird immer so getan als würde sich die Anzahl an Biker bei einer generellen Freigabe aller Wege verzehnfachen.
> Es fahren doch eh schon alle herum, nur eben nicht legal...



Es gibt halt (zum Glück?) keine verlässlichen Daten als Grundlage. Niemand weiß wie viele Leute wo fahren bzw fahren werden. Noch dazu wird die "Diskussion" emotional geführt, weil die einen haben Angst und die anderen fühlen sich unfair behandelt, was dabei rauskommt ist eher suboptimal.


----------



## steiggeist (9. April 2016)

lulu1818 schrieb:


> was dabei rauskommt ist eher suboptimal.


Die aktuelle Situation ist auf alle Fälle äusserst unbefriedigend.
Über das, was dabei herauskommen wird, sprechen kluge Propheten im Nachhinein 
(das wollte ich einmal angebracht haben  )


----------



## lulu1818 (9. April 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Situation ist auf alle Fälle äusserst unbefriedigend.
> Über das, was dabei herauskommen wird, sprechen kluge Propheten im Nachhinein
> (das wollte ich einmal angebracht haben  )



Auf jeden Fall einen riesengroßes Danke an Dich und alle anderen die aktiv ihre Zeit und Nerven in eine Verbesserung der Situation investieren. Viel Erfolg weiterhin und nicht aufgeben!


----------



## lulu1818 (9. April 2016)

Geh bitte, uns bleibt auch nix erspart. http://orf.at/stories/2333540/


----------



## payne (9. April 2016)

Immer das selbe zuerst haben die Mountainbiker die Wege zerstört, dann kam die Unfallgefahr für die Wanderer, jetzt wird das Wild traumatisiert.

Die gleiche Masche gab es vor 10 Jahren mit den Paragleiterm als uns Diplombiologen erklärt haben, dass die Rehe den Schatten des Paragleiters mit dem eines Adlers verwechseln und bei der folgenden panikartigen Flucht über viele Kilometer so viele Kalorien und Fett verbrennen, dass sie den folgenden Winter nicht überstehen. Also Tierquälerei mit Todesfolge.


----------



## steiggeist (10. April 2016)

legalbiken, die Jagd und die Kandidaten für den nächsten Bundespräsidenten

Die Kanditaten für die Bundespräsidentenwahl wurden von der Jägerschaft (auch) zur Öffnung der Forststraßen schriftlich befragt:

Die unpräzise Fragestellung:
Sind Sie für eine Öffnung der Forststraßen für alle?

Hr. Ing. Nobert Hofer:
Ich stehe der Öffnung der Forststraßen für alle ablehnend gegenüber. Generell sollten jeweils individuelle Prüfungen vorgenommen werden, bevor die besagten Straßen für verschiedene Verkehrsteilnehmer geöffnet werden. Dabei sollten neben den juristischen Umständen auch speziell die Bedürfnisse der Anrainer, der Tiere und Pflanzen, der Jäger und anderen Nutzern der umliegenden Umgebung beachtet werden.

Fr. Dr. Irmgard Griss
Nein.

Hr. Rudolf Hundstorfer
Die Öffnung der Forststraßen ist für Rudolf Hundstorfer durchaus vorstellbar - allerdings begleitet von klaren Verhaltensregeln zum Schutz aller BenützerInnen, damit ein respektvoller Umgang gewährleistet werden kann. Ziel muss dabei sein, dass ökologische, forstwirtschaftliche und wildökologische Notwendigkeiten Berücksichtigung finden - der Forstbetrieb darf durch die Benützung der Routen durch Privatpersonen natürlich nicht beeinträchtig werden.

Hr. Dr. Andreas Kohl
Die Forststraßen sind in erster Linie dafür da, um eine nachhaltige und ökonomische Forstwirtschaft in Österreich zu ermöglichen. Nun gibt es die Entwicklung, dass immer mehr Menschen ihre Freizeitaktivitäten wie wandern, laufen, Ski-Touren gehen, oder Mountainbiken in der Natur ausüben. Dem wird Rechnung getragen, sodass z.B. in Österreich bereits rund 27.000 km Mountainbike-Routen auf vertraglicher Basis freigegeben wurden. Tendenz steigend.
Wir dürfen dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass der Wald auch Lebensraum und Rückzugsgebiet für die Wildtiere ist. Eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für alle erscheint mir nicht geeignet, weil sie einerseits eine einseitige Belastung der Waldeigentümer (z.B. verstärktes Haftungsrisiko, höhere Betriebskosten etc.) und anderseits zu einer unzumutbaren Beunruhigung der Wildtiere führen. Was es braucht ist ein ausbalanciertes Modell für alle, deshalb bin ich für eine sachgerechte und faire Lösung auf Basis der bewährten und bestehenden Vertragsmodelle mit den Grundbesitzern.

Dr. Alexander Van der Bellen ließ die Frage(n)unbeantwortet.

http://www.jagd-noe.at/Home/TabId/3...252nftige-Bundespr228sident-von-der-Jagd.aspx


----------



## lulu1818 (10. April 2016)

Link funktioniert nicht, vielleicht geht der: http://www.jagd-noe.at/Home/TabId/3...252nftige-Bundespr228sident-von-der-Jagd.aspx

Van der Bellen hat den ganzen Fragenkatalog nicht beantwortet. Lugner haben sie leider nicht gefragt, warum auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. April 2016)

Interessant wären die Antworten, wenn Sie von einer Umweltgruppe gestellt würden...


----------



## CreepingDeath (11. April 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> legalbiken, die Jagd und die Kandidaten für den nächsten Bundespräsidenten
> 
> Die Kanditaten für die Bundespräsidentenwahl wurden von der Jägerschaft (auch) zur Öffnung der Forststraßen schriftlich befragt:
> 
> ...


Nicht einer der Kanditaten spricht sich klar für die Öffnung aus. Das wäre wohl gänzlich anders, würde die tatsächlich die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hinter uns stehen und müsste man sie nur auf die derzeitige Ungerechtigkeit aufmerksam machen.


----------



## steiggeist (11. April 2016)

BIKE Magazin
Gardasee: Alle erlaubten Trails in der Übersichtskarte

Aus dem Artikel:
"Info zum neuen Trailgesetz im Trentino:
Seit Ende April 2015 gibt es ein neues Trail-Gesetz im Trentino, also auch am nördlichen Gardasee. Vorher war das Biken generell auf allen Trails verboten, die breiter waren als ein quergestelltes Bike und steiler als 20 Prozent. Eine Gemeinde konnte davon eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilen. Mit dem neuen Gesetz ist die Situation völlig anders: Jetzt sind alle Trails frei befahrbar, es sei denn eine Gemeinde – also der Bürgermeister – spricht ein Verbot für einen bestimmten Trail aus.
Für ein Trailverbot gibt es jetzt klare Kriterien: Der Trail muss entweder von Wanderern stark frequentiert oder für Biker gefährlich sein (Absturzgefahr) oder eine besondere historische Bedeutung haben (Friedenspfad, etc.). Welche Trails diese Kriterien erfüllen, wird von einem Gremium festgelegt, das aus Vertretern der Gemeinde, dem Forstamt, dem Alpenverein, dem Tourismusverband und den Bikevereinen besteht. Alle zusammen müssen einen Beschluss herbeiführen. Weitere Sperrungen als die oben genannten sind am Gardasee nicht zu erwarten."

Wir sagen: genau so wollen wir das auch in Österreich!


----------



## steiggeist (11. April 2016)

#legalbiken & Österreichischer Alpenverein - ÖAV

Im "Bergauf" beschäftigt sich der AV mit zwei gerne verwendeten Argumenten gegen das Mountaibiken: der "Eingriff ins Eigentum" und die "Störung der Wildtiere":

Wir empfehlen diesen Artikel von Björn Zedrosser zur Lektüre!

https://www.alpenverein.at/bk/bergauf/bergauf2016/Bergauf_2_2016/index.php


----------



## franzam (11. April 2016)

Sehr guter Artikel! Aber wahrscheinlich wird sich der ÖAV damit in die Nesseln setzen.


----------



## steiggeist (11. April 2016)

Das sind die selbstgewählten Nesseln einer Interessensvertretung.
Oder anders gesagt: Eine Interessensvertretung die nicht bereit ist, sich nicht für die zu vertretenden Interessen in die Nesseln zu setzten, ist keine Interessensvertretung


----------



## franzam (11. April 2016)

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein - aber bei manchen österreichischen Betonschädeln brauchts schon mehr wie Tropfen...


----------



## dopero (11. April 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> und auch Online, mit einer *Abstimmung*:
> http://kaernten.orf.at/news/stories/2767542/


Interessant das die Umfrage von am WE fast 80% für eine Öffnung jetzt bis auf nur noch 57,5% zurückgegangen ist. "Durften" da ein paar Angestellte der Waldbesitzer im Sinne ihres Arbeitgebers am heutigen Montag ihre Stimme abgeben?


----------



## Aldar (12. April 2016)

na wahrscheinlich wurde die Umfrage genau so publik gemacht wie hier auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (12. April 2016)

Von Facebook:

*Roland N****
11 Std. ·

So läuft lobbyieren perfekt:
Bei einer Umfrage des ORF Kärnten zur Öffnung der Forstwege stand die Abstimmung heute vormittag zu 70% für die Öffnung der Forstwege.
Der Kammervertretung wurde das wohl zu unheimlich, seit heute nachmittag wird per Email an alle die irgendwas mit der Kammer und Forst zu tun haben die Aufforderung geschickt an der Abstimmung teilzunehmen und dagegen zu stimmen.
Und sieh da: jetzt ist die Abstimmung schon nur noch auf 55% 
wer will, man kann noch abstimmen
Eigentlich richtig putzig wie wichtig das Thema Biken auf Forstwegen auf einmal ist, als würden die Biker momentan alle auf der Bundesstraße fahren 




Mountainbiker und Forstwirtschaft im Zwist - kaernten.ORF.at
Die Naturfreunde fordern bei österreichweiten Aktionstagen am Freitag und Samstag „Freie Fahrt auf Forststraßen“ für Mountainbiker. Die Waldbesitzer hingegen sind…
KAERNTEN.ORF.AT


----------



## herbert2010 (12. April 2016)

Und jetzt ist die abstimmung weg  sehr interessant


----------



## steiggeist (12. April 2016)

dafür kann man da jetzt lesen:

Bei einem kaernten.ORF.at-Voting zum Thema sprachen sich 54,4 Prozent der Leser gegen das uneingeschränkte Radeln im Wald aus. Für eine Freigabe der dafür Forststraßen sprachen sich 45,2 Prozent der Leser aus.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. April 2016)

Da ist doch heute am vormitag noch gestanden die abstimmung läuft bis am 15.4 

So kann man es sich auch drehen wie man es gerne hätte


----------



## franzam (12. April 2016)

Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe..


----------



## payne (13. April 2016)

Die Schwarze Mafia


herbert2010 schrieb:


> Da ist doch heute am vormitag noch gestanden die abstimmung läuft bis am 15.4
> 
> So kann man es sich auch drehen wie man es gerne hätte



Das ist beim Staatlichen Propaganda TV ganz normal.

Liest euch die Kommentare durch

http://mobil.nachrichten.at/nachric...von-Forststrassen-fuer-Radler;art58,2198270,E

Der Betonschädel Auer

http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?+Auer+...d=2500,1099840,,,c1F1PSUyMCZjdD01JmJhY2s9MQ==


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (13. April 2016)

es ist mir ein hochgenuss, täglich das gesetz zu brechen.
wär ja langweilig, wenn biken erlaubt wäre. so hab ich schon bei s0 meinen kick und brauch nix riskieren. ;-)

ad kommentare in zeitungen bzw online:
ja, was habt ihr euch denn für kommentare von den gwamperten couchhochleistungsbierbauchzüchtern erwartet. in AT wirst als sportler (zu denen selbst einmaldiewochejogger der volksmeinung nach zählen) von der restbevölkerung eh nur schief angeschaut und wenn du wirklich viel machst wie ich zb als dodl, der nix besseres zu tun hat, abgestempelt.
und als radler bist sowieso ein asoziales element, das sich kein auto leisten kann, weilst nix hacklst, den verkehr auf der straße blockierst und im wald eben auch nix verloren hast.
vergesst bitte nicht, dass eben weite teile der mitbürger minder gebildete, der braunen mischpoche hörige, xeno- und überhauptallesphobe gwamperte sind, die auf jegliche veränderung, auch wenn sie selber nicht mal am rande betroffen sind, mit einem anaphylaktischen schock reagieren.

ad kommentare der giebelkreuzinger und deren vasallen, schergen und chefitäten:
kein kommentar.


----------



## steiggeist (13. April 2016)

Danke Radlager und Bikefex!

hier steht


> Wieder ein Schritt weiter auf dem Weg zur parlamentarischen Bürgerinitiative im Herbst 2016 zur Legalisierung des Mountainbikesports in Österreich.
> 
> Unser Partner Bikefex, vertreten durch Axel, David und Herwig, hat letztes Wochenende bei der Freizeitmesse in Klagenfurt nicht nur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für den Mountainbike Tourenanbieter Bikefex und den Radlager Mountainbikeverein betrieben sondern auch einige Unterschriften für die Legalisierung des Mountainbikesports in Österreich gesammelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## steiggeist (14. April 2016)

ORF Burgenland Heute

Richtiges Verhalten im Wald
Was ist im Wald nun erlaubt, und was verboten?

http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Burgen...12416840/Richtiges-Verhalten-im-Wald/12422390

Noch ist Radfahren auf österreichischen Forststraßen verboten, obwohl kein Mensch dabei ein Unrechtsbeußtsein hat!
Was auffällt in diesem Beitrag, ist die Bemerkung des Försters: "...wenn die Freigabe der Forststraßen kommt, muss auch eine gesetzliche Regelung [für die Haftung] her...". Na das sollte wohl das kleinste Problem sein „wink“-Emoticon
Anscheinend beginnt man sich damit abzufinden, dass eine solche Änderung unabwendbar ist!


----------



## MUFC (15. April 2016)

bevor ich diese initiative gesehen habe, habe ich gar nicht gewusst, dass das verboten ist, weil es jeder tut und man sich nichts dabei denkt.
ich denke die meisten wissen nicht mal dass man auf forststraßen gar nicht biken darf.


----------



## payne (16. April 2016)

*NÖ Bauernbund: Striktes Nein zur generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker*

*50.000 Unterschriften in Niederösterreich gegen uneingeschränkte Öffnung gesammelt.*

_St.Pölten (OTS)_ - Von diversen Organisationen wird ein uneingeschränktes Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Waldwegen verlangt. Mit der Petition „Sicherheit im Wald für alle – Keine generelle Öffnung des Waldes für Mountainbiker“ soll diesen Forderungen klar entgegengewirkt werden. In Summe wurden bereits rund 100.000 Unterschriften gesammelt. „Die Hälfte der gesammelten Unterschriften kommt aus Niederösterreich. Durch den Einsatz der niederösterreichischen Waldbesitzer und des Niederösterreichischen Bauernbunds können wir somit auf Bundesebene gestärkt in weitere Verhandlungsrunden gehen“, erläutert NÖ Bauernbunddirektorin Klaudia Tanner.
Eine gezielte Lenkung, etwa mit der weiteren Entwicklung eines gekennzeichneten Streckennetzes auf vertraglicher Basis, so wie dies das Forstgesetz bereits heute vorsieht, sei unumgänglich. Denn der Wald ist in erster Linie Arbeitsplatz der Waldeigentümer und in Zeiten der Krise für viele landwirtschaftliche Betriebe überlebenswichtig, so Tanner. In Österreich ist der Wald zu 80 Prozent in privater Hand und somit Eigentum von rund 142.000 Familien.
„Eigentum stärkt den Mittelstand und ist der Schlüssel für Unabhängigkeit und Wirtschaftskraft. In der jüngeren Vergangenheit wurde Grundeigentümer bereits genug abverlangt (z.B. Immo-Ertragssteuer). In Zukunft muss der Österreichische Bauernbund härter agieren um hier keine falschen Hoffnungen zu wecken, denn in der Nutzung von fremdem Grundeigentum darf es keinen Zentimeter Bewegung geben. Die Waldbesitzer tragen ein hohes Maß an Verantwortung für die Sicherstellung an Waldleistungen für die gesamte Gesellschaft“, fordert Abg. z. NR Johannes Schmuckenschlager, Vizepräsident des Österreichischen Bauernbunds, am Rande des Sportausschuss im Parlament. 
Durch das erfolgreiche Miteinander von Waldbesitzern und Interessensgruppen wurden in den vergangenen Jahren in Österreich bereits rund 27.000 Kilometer Mountainbike-Routen auf vertraglicher Basis freigegeben. Tendenz steigend.

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...oeffnung-der-forststrassen-fuer-mountainbiker

Die Schwarze Mafia.


----------



## steiggeist (16. April 2016)

Wir haben gehört, dass am Mittwoch im Sportausschuß das Thema wieder zur Sprache kam 
Vorreiter sind dort die Grünen.
Das Thema kommt nicht zur Ruhe! -> Gut so!
Die Argumentation wir selbst in sehr ÖVP-nahen Medien nicht mehr unwidersprióchen verteilt (An alle Haushalte Stadt & Bezirk St. Pölten):


----------



## bern (18. April 2016)

gibts eigentlich auch ein bikeverbotsschilder-aufstellen-verboten-schild??? mein hausberg wird immer mehr zum schilderwald. und es sind nicht die pösen grossgrundbesitzer:



die angelegten strecken sind mittlerweile teilweise 7-spurig ausgefahren - lustigerweise heisst ein abschnitt davon "singletrail". also, wenn das die zukunft unseres sports ist, dann aufwiederschauen.


----------



## aibeekey (18. April 2016)

@bern is da echt ein Vogel, der einen Blitz kackt auf dem einen Schild? 

Wo führt der Pfeil hin?


----------



## bern (18. April 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> @bern
> Wo führt der Pfeil hin?



Zum Flatulenztrail. Grafiker müsst ma sein.


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. April 2016)

flatulenztrail, hihi.

eh klar, wennst die 7spurige arschfalte im wald siehst, sagst eh nur mehr "ich sch* mi an!".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (23. April 2016)




----------



## steiggeist (23. April 2016)

Das ist eine Einladung, also wer Zeit und Lust hat: Anmelden bei [email protected] und hinkommen!


----------



## steiggeist (25. April 2016)

Durch unserem neuen reflektierenden "Förderer"/"Förderin" Aufkleber kannst du mit deiner Spende ein besonderes Zeichen für "legal biken" setzen!

Diese Aufkleber wurden uns von einen treuen legal biken Förderer gesponsert - großes DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## steiggeist (26. April 2016)

Interessanter Bericht im Falter: Österreich ist aus Sicht des Mountainbike Touristen uninteressant. 

Denn dort wo man nicht willkommen ist (generelles MTB Verbot) fühlt man sich auch nicht wohl. Egal welches Angebot von Touristikern, Vereinen …. kommt. Es ist mühsam und begrüßenswert, nur Touristen wird man damit nicht locken. Und, die Einheimischen fahren längst dort, wo ein artgerechtes Mountainbiken möglich ist. Auf Wegen, Steigen und wo auch immer. So der grundsätzliche Tenor des Autors in diesem interessanten Bericht des Falters.

Bei uns gibt es halt die 5 Nebelgranaten die eine generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen und Wegen immer wieder zu verhindern wissen. Diese sind, Haftung, Gefahr für WanderInnen, Gefahr für Wildtiere, Forststraßen und Wege werden zerstört, Enteignung. 

Egal wie lange diese noch von den Gegnern strapaziert werden, sie sind grundfalsch, auch wir haben dieses schon mehrfach durchleuchtet. 
Aber sei es drum, warum sind diese „schlagenden Argumente“ in Deutschland, Italien und Schweiz nicht existent? Gibt es dort keine Wildtiere mehr? Sind dort die Notaufnahmen voll mit durch Mountainbikern verletzte Mitbürger?…… Nein nichts davon.

Aber in Österreich ist wohl alles anders? Ja eh klar.


----------



## payne (30. April 2016)

*Fair Play im Wienerwald*



 Uwe Mauch 
21.04.2016, 17:00
          
Nachrichten wie diese tun wohl in turbulenten Zeiten: Mountainbiker und Waldbesitzer, Jäger, Touristiker und Naturschützer haben im Wienerwald einen Kompromiss ausgehandelt, der sich zu bewähren scheint. Seit dem Start ins Frühjahr können die Biker ihren Sport legal im „Biosphärenpark“ ausüben: auf einem zusammenhängenden Streckennetz aus acht Single Trails. Alle acht führen über Waldwege und gelten als technisch anspruchsvoll.
Selbstverständlich? Zeitgemäß? Ist das nicht. Die Berichte von genervten Waldbesitzern, die den Off-road-Radlern Baumstämme in den Weg legten, und die Beschwerden über rücksichtslose Radraser, die bei ihren waghalsigen Talfahrten Spaziergänger aufgabelten und das Wild aufscheuchten, beherrschten noch im Vorjahr den lokalen Blätterwald.
Bisher funktioniert das neue Miteinander, versichert die neu geschaffene Plattform. Diese wird übrigens im großen Bogen von Vertretern des MTB-Vereins „WienerWaldTrails“, des Biosphärenpark Managements, der Österreichischen Bundesforste, des Stifts Klosterneuburg, des Forstamts der Stadt Wien (MA 49) und des Wienerwald Tourismus gebildet.
Miteinander eine Lösung suchen, Fair Play statt Kriegführen: Dieses Beispiel darf gerne Schule machen.
(Kurier)  Erstellt am 21.04.2016, 17:00

http://kurier.at/meinung/kolumnen/meine-stadt/meine-stadt-fair-play-im-wienerwald/194.299.917


----------



## steiggeist (30. April 2016)

Danke für die feine Gegenüberstellung!


----------



## payne (5. Mai 2016)

*Mountainbiken: Bundesforste geben 700 km Forststraße in OÖ frei*

*Kategorien zum Thema:* Forstwirtschaft Wald startseite Top
Mehr als ein Drittel des bundesweit rund 2.100 km umfassenden Mountainbike-Wegenetzes der Österreichischen Bundesforste liegt in Oberösterreich. Landesrat Hiegelsberger ist gegen eine generelle Öffnung.



Nutzungseinschränkungen bei Forststraßen dienen vor allem dem Schutz der Grundeigentümer. Foto: Oleksiy Rezin/shutterstock.com
Zu Beginn der Radsaison spricht sich Oberösterreichs Forst-Landesrat Max Hiegelsberger gegen eine generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker aus. Bei allem Verständnis für Freizeitaktivitäten an der frischen Luft: Nutzungseinschränkungen von Forststraßen sind keineswegs Schikane. Sie dienen vor allem auch dem Schutz der Grundeigentümer, erklärte der Landesrat. Die Eigentumsrechte müssen auf jeden Fall gewahrt bleiben. Sie stehen wie die waldbauliche Nutzung eindeutig im Vordergrund, betonte Hiegelsberger und verwies gleichzeitig darauf, dass in Oberösterreich bereits alleine von den im Besitz der Österreichischen Bundesforste (ÖBf) befindlichen Forststraßen über 700 km zum Mountainbiken freigegeben sind. 

Im ländlichen Raum sei die Forst- und Holzwirtschaft ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor. Alleine in Oberösterreich leben rund 70.000 Menschen direkt oder indirekt vom Wald. Es wäre deshalb geradezu unverantwortlich, durch eine generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker diesen Menschen, aber auch erholungssuchenden Wanderern, Spaziergängern, Läufern et cetera. zugunsten der verhältnismäßig kleinen Gruppe Radsportbegeisterter weitere Einschränkungen aufzubürden, verdeutlichte Hiegelsberger. 

*Schöppl für friedliches Miteinander aller Waldnutzer* 

Mehr als ein Drittel des bundesweit rund 2.100 km umfassenden Mountainbike-Wegenetzes der Österreichischen Bundesforste liegt in Oberösterreich, berichtete ÖBf-Vorstand Georg Schöppl. Die Kosten dafür würden im Rahmen der vertraglichen Vereinbarung vom Land übernommen. Auch Schöppl pocht auf Basis gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme auf ein friedliches Miteinander aller Waldnutzer. Unsere Aufgabe ist es, ökologische, gesellschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Interessen im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit bestmöglich auszugleichen. Nur so können wir das Ökosystem Wald auch für die Zukunft erhalten, so der ÖBf-Vorstand.

http://www.landwirt.com/Mountainbik...Forststrasse-in-OOe-frei,,17396,,Bericht.html


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2016)

ich checks nicht:
sind die 700km in OÖ jetzt schon freigegeben oder werden sie erst noch freigegeben?
und gibt es eine Karte auf der die freigegebenen Wege eingezeichnet sind?


----------



## beuze1 (5. Mai 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und gibt es eine Karte auf der die freigegebenen Wege eingezeichnet sind?




ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. Mai 2016)

Und diese Strecken reichen, um an Orte zu gelangen, wo man ohne schlechtes Gewissen biken darf


----------



## Pilatus (6. Mai 2016)

Den Witz hatten wir ja schon.
Es geht mir aber darum, dass immer behauptet wird, dass wunderwas wieviele Strecken (von hier bis Peking) freigegeben sind, aber keiner weiß wo die sind. Und die Aussage ist somit auch nicht überprüfbar?


----------



## steiggeist (10. Mai 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Den Witz hatten wir ja schon.
> Es geht mir aber darum, dass immer behauptet wird, dass wunderwas wieviele Strecken (von hier bis Peking) freigegeben sind, aber keiner weiß wo die sind. Und die Aussage ist somit auch nicht überprüfbar?



https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/wo-sind-d...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e781.html


----------



## steiggeist (10. Mai 2016)

legalbiken im Parlament

Nachdem die Grünen im Sportausschuß eine Antrag zur gesetzlichen Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren eingebracht haben, veranstalteten sie am 9.Mai eine Equette zu Thema.
Für uns Mountainbiker war upmove Vereinspräsident Andreas Pfaffenbichler

Hier gehts zum Bericht: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/parlament...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e810.html


----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/wo-sind-d...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e781.html



es gibt also nur knapp 11000km.
Aber müsste nicht die Gegner ihre Aussage "beweisen"?


----------



## steiggeist (11. Mai 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> es gibt also nur knapp 11000km.
> Aber müsste nicht die Gegner ihre Aussage "beweisen"?


Definiere "müssen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (14. Mai 2016)

Heute Ö1 Morgenjournal:



> Mountainbiker: Forststraßen öffnen?
> 
> In den Wälder sind Radfahrer nicht gern gesehen. Pünktlich zur Radsaison kocht die Frage wieder hoch, ob eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer kommen sollte. In Österreichs Nachbarländern ist das schon längst üblich, hierzulande bleiben tiefe Gräben zwischen Befürwortern und Gegnern. Das hat sich bei einer Diskussion im Parlament auf Einladung der Grünen wieder einmal gezeigt.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Mai 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Definiere "müssen"


Um glaubhaft zu sein?


----------



## steiggeist (14. Mai 2016)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Um glaubhaft zu sein?


Anscheinend legen die Gegner der Freigabe keinen Wert darauf... :-/
Sie behauptem, wie ja im Ö1 Journal nachzuhören, dass ohnehin alles OK ist...


----------



## payne (16. Mai 2016)

*Erster österreichischer Mountainbike-Kongress in Saalbach-Hinterglemm*


Salzburg/Saalbach-Hinterglemm (APA) - Nach dem Motto „von den Skiern aufs Radl“ sehen Bergbahnen und Tourismusverbände noch mehr Potenzial für Mountainbike-Strecken im Salzburger Land. Erstmals in Österreich beschäftigt sich ein „Mountainbike-Kongress“ von 20. bis 22. September in Saalbach-Hinterglemm (Pinzgau) umfassend mit diesem Thema.
Seit einem Jahr arbeitet der Initiator der Veranstaltung, der Salzburger Unternehmer Harald Maier, an der Vorbereitung des Kongresses, dessen Ziel die nachhaltige Entwicklung des Mountainbike-Tourismus in Österreich ist. In den Räumlichkeiten des Tourismusverbandes werden circa 16 Touristiker und Mountainbike-Experten aus dem In- und Ausland über ihre Erfahrungen und ihr Know-how referieren.
Am 20. September wird zudem am Schattberg in Saalbach der Fachtag Trailbau abgehalten. Die Themenpalette reicht von der geplanten Ideallinie der „Flow“- und „Single“-Trails über die Umsetzung bis zur laufenden Wartung der Route und dem dafür erforderlichen Budget. Ein weiterer Schwerpunkt betrifft die häufig gestellte Frage, wie mit Grundeigentümern, Schutzgebieten, Weiderechten und anderen möglichen „Hindernissen“ umzugehen ist, wie Maier im APA-Gespräch erklärte. „Eine generelle Öffnung aller Forststraßen löst das Problem nicht und erzeugt viel Widerstand. Wir brauchen attraktive Strecken für die Zielgruppen, Wirtschaftlichkeit und Rechtssicherheit für alle Betroffenen.“
Der Salzburger, selbst leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker, ist überzeugt, dass der Mountainbike-Tourismus das Potenzial zur nachhaltigen wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung im ländlichen Raum hat. „Der Markt entwickelt sich momentan relativ rasant.“ Regionen wie Saalbach-Hinterglemm-Leogang, Petzen, Sölden und Serfaus hätten das Potenzial erkannt und investierten viel Geld in Mountainbike-Strecken. Die Klimaerwärmung, die milden Winter der vergangenen Jahre, erforderten Alternativen zum Skifahren, sagte Maier. Sonst würden 30 bis 40 Prozent der Hotels in Konkurs gehen, malte er ein düsteres Szenario.
In Salzburg gibt es derzeit 48 ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Trails, wie Georg Schrofner von der Salzburger Land Tourismus Gesellschaft gegenüber der APA erklärte. „Die Nachfrage ist da. Es werden auch ständig neue Trails geschaffen.“ Strecken entstanden beispielsweise in Maria Alm und in Leogang. „In Leogang setzen die Bergbahnen schon seit Jahren auf dieses Thema - sie habe tolle Zahlen im Sommer“, sagte Schrofner, der bei dem Kongress auch referieren wird. In Leogang, wo im Juni der UCI Downhill Weltcup stattfindet, wurde der im Jahr 2001 eröffnete Bikepark noch erweitert.
Maier gab zu bedenken, dass die Radsaison länger dauert als die Skisaison. „Zwölf Monate Schneesicherheit ist nicht möglich. Für das Ganz-Jahres-Geschäft ist der Mountainbike-Tourismus enorm wichtig. Das sichert auch Arbeitsplätze.“ Im Gegensatz zum Wandern spreche das Mountainbiken auch die jüngere Generation an. „Wandern ist nicht so sexy. Wir brauchen mehr attraktive Strecken.“ Doch auch für die ältere Generation gebe es Vorteile. Das E-Mountainbike werde einen Umbruch im Markt bewirken, meinte der Salzburger. „Erstmals wird es möglich sein, einer breiten Schicht der Bevölkerung die Natur in gesunder Bewegung mit Spaßfaktor näher zu bringen. Dadurch entstehen Chancen und natürlich auch Risiken, mit denen auseinanderzusetzen es sich lohnt.“
Das Motto des diesjährigen Kongresses, zu dem rund 100 Teilnehmer erwartet werden, lautet „Leidenschaft“. Im nächsten Jahr richtet sich der Fokus auf „urbanes Biken“. In der Stadt Salzburg ist ein Mix aus „Flow“- und „Single“-Trail entlang der alten Skiabfahrt am Gaisberg geplant. Die Phase der Behördeneinreichungen ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Erst dann könne der Startschuss erfolgen, sagte Projektkoordinator Winfried Herbst zur APA. Auf einen Termin, wann die Route, deren Errichtung offenbar rund 190.000 Euro kostet, fertiggestellt ist, wollte er sich nicht festlegen. Vorrangige Intention des Trails ist, die Konflikte mit Wanderern und Grundbesitzern zu reduzieren. Die zahlreichen Mountainbiker auf dem Salzburger „Hausberg“ sollen damit in eine Bahn gelenkt werden.
( S E R V I C E - Weitere Informationen zum Mountainbike-Kongress stehen auf der Homepage www.mountainbike-kongress.at)

http://www.tt.com/home/11457135-91/...tainbike-kongress-in-saalbach-hinterglemm.csp


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Mai 2016)

Ist zwar recht nett aber leider am ziel vorbei, aber klar das die das in reservaten haben wollen


----------



## lulu1818 (16. Mai 2016)

Irgendjemand sollte denen einmal den Tipp geben dass die Leute "per Fahrrad in der Natur wandern" wollen. Vielleicht mit Buntstiften auf A3 erklären, keine Ahnung was sonst zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch helfen könnte.


----------



## steiggeist (16. Mai 2016)

Hatte im Anschluss an die Enquete im Parlament noch eine kleine Diskussion mit Harald Mairs(Organisator des Kongress) über seine Bericht auf Facebook.
Erklärt seine Sicht der Dinge, die ich für definitiv kontraproduktiv halte:
https://www.facebook.com/mountainbikekongress/posts/1765021830398681


Der Tourismussprecher Georg Willi und der Sportsprecher Dieter Brosz hatten zur Enquete über die Freigabe von Forstraßen für Mountainbikes eingeladen. Ausgangslage: Rund 800.000 "Einheimische" sowie zahlreiche Gäste suchen in Österreichs Wäldern und Bergen mit dem Mountainbike Erholung und sportliche Herausforderung. Vor 40 Jahren wurde die "Wegefreiheit" im Wald geregelt. Das Forstgesetz erlaubt unter Beachtung bestimmter Einschränkungen in seinem § 33 das Betreten des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken: Zum Wandern, Spazierengehen, Skifahren – nicht jedoch Radfahren, wohl weil das Mountainbiken 1975 gerade erst im Entstehen war. [ 613 more words. ]




Enquete: Freigabe der Forststraßen für Mountainbikes?
Die Enquete hat das Ziel, eine Lösung für die verschiedenen Ansprüche zu finden. Es geht um die Freigabe der Fortstraßen für Mountainbikes.
WWW.MOUNTAINBIKE-KONGRESS.AT


*Kommentare*
Andreas Pfaffenbichler Zu "Warum ändern wir vor einer generellen Freigabe nicht die Haftungsfrage der Grundeigentümer?"
Warum soll man die Haftung ändern, wenn man ohnehin nicht fahren darf? Im übrigên wurde e^rklärt, dass dies das kleinste Problem ist

Mountainbike Kongress Österreich Weil Verhandlungen mit Grundeigentümern dann eventuell manchmal einfacher wären. Zumindest sagen dies die einen oder anderen Eigentümer.

Andreas Pfaffenbichler Das ist ein Gerücht. Die Haftung war noch nie ein Problem sondern nur Vorwand Das wurde gestern von Ermacora und Stock übereinstimmend dargestellt. In OÖ/STMK/NÖ würden Gemeinden sogar die Forstraßenerhaltung übernehmen, eine Rollschilling zahlen und be^kommen trotzdem Absagen.

Andreas Pfaffenbichler Zu "Weshalb wollen wir eine generelle Freigabe von Forststraßen nicht jedoch von Wanderwegen?": ich habe immer wieder Straßen und Wege gefordert!

Mountainbike Kongress Österreich Die Vereine aber nicht. Zumindest nicht offiziell, oder habe ich was überhört oder überlesen?

Andreas Pfaffenbichler Nein. die AV&NF nicht

Andreas Pfaffenbichler Aber siehe dazu bitte meine Meinung zu "Würde es uns nicht reichen, wenn wir bezogen auf die Zielgruppe attraktive und je ..."

Andreas Pfaffenbichler zu "Würde es uns nicht reichen, wenn wir bezogen auf die Zielgruppe attraktive und je nach Ballungsgebiet ausreichend freigegebene Wege erhalten in denen wir gemeinsam mit anderen Waldbesuchern legal biken könnten?" Ja würde es. Die lezten 30 Jahre hat man es versucht. Und ist gescheitert. Nur eine generelle Freigabe - schon alleine der Forststraßen - würde hier Gespräche auf Augenhöhe ermöglichen

Mountainbike Kongress Österreich Wieviele Jahre schätzt Du aus Deiner Erfahrung wird es dauern bis wir eine realistische Chance bekommen zur generellen Freigabe der Forststraßen?

Andreas Pfaffenbichler kluge Propheten sprechen im Nachhinein „wink“-Emoticon
Aber meine Erfahrung lehrt mich, dass es nix bringt das was nicht funktioniert weiter zu machen.

Andreas Pfaffenbichler Was ich gestern in der Eile vergessen hab: Wenn "der Tourismus" Farbe bekennen würde, und zugibt, dass es so wie es jetzt ist scheixxe ist, würd's Ruck Zuck gehen! „wink“-Emoticon

Mountainbike Kongress Österreich Einer der Gründe weshalb wir den Kongress machen. Für die einen ist es eine Randerscheinung, für die anderen ein Nischengeschäft. Sobald jedoch der Winter mal wirklich warm wird, ist die Sache erledigt.

Andreas Pfaffenbichler keine Lösung für welches Problem? „unsure“-Emoticon


----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2016)

im Standard gib es auch wieder was:

http://derstandard.at/2000037558060/Bundesforste-bremsen-bei-Radfahrern-im-Wald


----------



## steiggeist (24. Mai 2016)

#legalbiken und der Tourismus.

Der gestern durch ein FB-Posting von Open Trails bekannt gewordene kritische Bericht über das offizielle Angebot für Mountainbiiker im DAV Panorama 3/2016 (https://goo.gl/CckETF) hat zumindest einen Touristiker aufgeschreckt

Harald Maier, Organisator des Mountainbike Kongress Österreich in Saalbach, schreibt:

"Sobald die Sache einen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen für eine Region hat in Form von Arbeitsplätzen, Umsätzen und Eindämmung von Abwanderung, werden die Verhinderer immer weniger. Tja, falls andere Rahmenbedingungen wären, … na die wünschen sich in Österreich viele.

Nun, vielleicht kommt ja auch mal Verständnis auf bei denen, die unsere Rahmenbedingungen schneidern und eventuell entstehen sogar Visionen ohne Kesseldruck. Der Druck wird kommen, spätestens dann, wenn zwei warme Winter kein Schnee erzeugt werden kann."

Wir meinen, dass man wirklich blind sein muss, wenn man den wirtschaftlichen Nutzen des Mountainbikens nicht sehen kann!

Zum Blog von Harald Maier: http://www.mountainbike-kongress.at/kein-interesse-mountainbike-tourismus/

Zum FB-Posting auf Open Trails: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/946071072181203


----------



## trail_desire (27. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (5. Juni 2016)

So lange es den Hoteliers in Österreich so gut geht, denken se gar net über Alternativen nach


----------



## steiggeist (6. Juni 2016)

http://themavorarlberg.at/sport/mountainbiker-fordern-freie-fahrt


----------



## CreepingDeath (9. Juni 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> http://themavorarlberg.at/sport/mountainbiker-fordern-freie-fahrt


 Aus dem Artikel:
"Für zusätzliches Konfliktpotenzial dürfte künftig eine – relativ – neue Facette des Mountainbikesports sorgen: das Befahren sogenannter Singletrails."
Der Artikel ist bemerkenswerterweise vom 4.6.2016 und nicht - wie man vermuten könnte - aus den 80er-Jahren.


----------



## steiggeist (13. Juni 2016)

‪#‎legalbiken‬ und eine Forsttagung in Kufstein:

http://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2779499/

Nicht konkretes, viel Geplauder und immer wieder dass man das Tiroler Modell auf alle Bundesländer anwenden soll, nur wer soll das machen, bezahlen und und die Grundeigentümer überzeugen, dass sie mitmachen?
Interessanterweise hat Dr. Freidhager,Vorstandssprecher der ÖBF, immer von der Achtung des Besitzes und Respekt vor dem Eigentümer gesprochen.
Die Bundesforste sind 100% Staatswald und "gehören" der Bevölkerung, also uns allen. Gibt einem schon zu denken, wenn der Verwalter unseres Eigentums dann ganz hart gegen eine unentgeltliche und weitgehende Öffnung des Waldes für Biker ist.
Er ist der Verwalter dieses Naturschatzes und nicht der Interessensvertreter der Grundeigentümer.
Aber immerhin kann man es schon als Erfolg sehen, dass bei einer Forsttagung dann ein Exkursionspunkt eine Singletrailtour am Lisl-Osl Trail war. Diese Exkursion war eine der am schnellsten ausgebuchtesten


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. Juni 2016)

Habe am Wochenende was lustiges lesen müssen.
http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?id=2500,1100679,,
Leider haben sie im Web- Artikel die Bezeichnung extrem Mountainbiker raus gegeben.
Die fand ich um belustigsten.

Dafür sprechen sie hier noch davon

http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?id=2500,1100032,,


----------



## Sadem (20. Juni 2016)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Habe am Wochenende was lustiges lesen müssen.
> http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?id=2500,1100679,,
> Leider haben sie im Web- Artikel die Bezeichnung extrem Mountainbiker raus gegeben.
> Die fand ich um belustigsten.
> ...



Die Arbeit im Wald birgt bereits viele Gefahren für alle, die dort beschäftig sind - mit einer unkontrollierten Öffnung aller Forststraßen und Wege würden diese noch erheblich mehr. © Archiv 

Ahahaha ich kann nicht mehr. Die ganzen Waldarbeiter und Bauern die von Bikern umgefahren werden. Der Mountainbiker, die größte Gefahr für Leib und Leben seit der Ausrottung des letzten Wolfes.


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. Juni 2016)

Ich wusste es gefällt euch so gut wie mir.

Da ich selbst Landwirt bin kenne ich beide Sichten.
Was meiner Meinung nach nicht geht, sind Kicker oder Hindernisse auf den Wegen zu errichten.
War in meinem Wald zwar noch nie der Fall, ich würde mich darüber aber auch ärgern.

Nur alles Andere ist an den Haaren heran gezogen.


----------



## Sadem (20. Juni 2016)

Dass jemand keine gebauten Sachen in seinem Wald haben möchte, versteht glaub ich jeder. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, dass man ned mal auf Forstwegen bei Euch fahren darf find ich schon arg.

Mal ne Frage. Wie ist das in Österreich? Finanzieren die Bauern in AUT dann auch ihre Forstwege alle selber oder fließen da auch Steuergelder mit rein?


----------



## roliK (20. Juni 2016)

Sadem schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Wie ist das in Österreich? Finanzieren die Bauern in AUT dann auch ihre Forstwege alle selber oder fließen da auch Steuergelder mit rein?


Natürlich werden Forststraßen bei uns umfangreich gefördert. Ist aber auch völlig egal, denn selbst auf den Forststraßen der Bundesforste, die sich de facto im Besitz der Steuerzahler befinden, herrscht großteils Fahrverbot. 

Österreich ist ein sehr seltsames kleines Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2016)

da sind zumindest die EU-Fördermittel einsehbar:

http://www.transparenzdatenbank.at/


----------



## frechehex (17. August 2016)

Sadem schrieb:


> Die Arbeit im Wald birgt bereits viele Gefahren für alle, die dort beschäftig sind - mit einer unkontrollierten Öffnung aller Forststraßen und Wege würden diese noch erheblich mehr. © Archiv
> 
> Ahahaha ich kann nicht mehr. Die ganzen Waldarbeiter und Bauern die von Bikern umgefahren werden. Der Mountainbiker, die größte Gefahr für Leib und Leben seit der Ausrottung des letzten Wolfes.



Vielleicht sollten wir wieder mehr Wölfe, Bären und Luchse im Wald aussetzen, dann sind wir Biker uninteressant ....


----------



## frechehex (17. August 2016)

Ich werde Österreich hoffentlich bald verlassen können.
Aber die verbotenen Trails sind dort schon schön


----------



## Werratte (17. August 2016)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Habe am Wochenende was lustiges lesen müssen.
> http://www.bauernzeitung.at/?id=2500,1100679,,
> Leider haben sie im Web- Artikel die Bezeichnung extrem Mountainbiker raus gegeben.
> Die fand ich um belustigsten.
> ...


Keine Ahnung, warum mir wieder neue Einträge in diesem Thema angezeigt werden - eigentlich hab ich das abgeschaltet, weil das, was in Österreich abläuft, so krank ist, dass ich durch das Lesen solcher Zeitungsartikel ernsthafte Schäden an meiner (zugegeben auch nicht 100%-igen) geistigen Gesundheit befürchte.

Ich muss wieder hier weg!


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2016)

OMG!!!


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. August 2016)

Soweit ich es jetzt erahnen kann, soll es noch schlimmer werden.
Witziger weiße sind Fußgänger im Wald nicht durch umfallende Bäume gefährdet.
Auch stört der Förster mit seinem Auto oder der Waldarbeiter mit seiner Kettensäge nicht das Wild.

Ich frag mich immer was man wo studiert haben muss um so blöd zu werden.

Es gibt sogar Fälle wo in einem Wald in dem das Radfahrern erlaubt ist, der zuständige Jäger behauptet, das gilt nur für normales, nicht für sportliches, Fahren.

Sportlich definiert er dabei über die Kleidung.
Hat ein Arbeitskollege erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (17. August 2016)

Werden wir in At zukünftig alle mit Lederhose Janker und Hut unterwegs sein (müssen). 
Gibt es Haferlschuhe für Pedalplatten?


----------



## Deleted 370592 (18. August 2016)

Die Ösis sind ja ganz leicht zu durchschauen.

Mountainbiken ja, aber nur wenn du zahlst und dann ab ins Ghetto (wie zb Saalbach). Solange die Piefke (wie die Einheimischen sagen)
brav dorthin fahren und zahlen, wären die ja blöd Mountainbiken generell zu erlauben.
Hier ein Auszug aus deren Homepage, was einen erwartet, wenn man sich verirrt 

Zitat aus: http://www.bike-n-soul.at/de/bike-touren/hacklberger-seen-runde/
*Hier sei angemerkt, dass diese Tour nur mit Guide durch eine Sondergenehmigung befahren werden darf. Ansonsten ist die Hacklberger Seen Runde nur Wanderern vorbehalten und wird seitens der Verantwortlichen geahndet, falls sich hierher ein Biker verirren sollte. Einfach online oder in einem der bike’n soul Shops einen Guide buchen*.

ALSO NICHT VERIRREN; SONST IST ES AUS MIT DEM "HOME OF LÄSSIG"


----------



## axel (18. August 2016)

peakfinder schrieb:


> Die Ösis sind ja ...


Das klingt jetzt gleich wie "Die Mountainbiker sind ja ..."

Abgesehen von dem eindimensionalen Pauschalurteil ist das ja eine toll gebastelte Geschichte. Wenn Du wissen willst, wie es wirklich ist würde ich besser den Veranstalter dort fragen, vielleicht ist es ja ganz anders und die Verantwortlichen haben etliches an Arbeit investiert um überhaupt so einen Kompromiss herauszuarbeiten?


----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2016)

peakfinder schrieb:


> *Einfach online oder in einem der bike’n soul Shops einen Guide buchen*.



Da sieht man, worum es eigentlich geht: Nun auch noch Marktabschottung und Geschäftsförderung der Guidebetriebe...



axel schrieb:


> die Verantwortlichen haben etliches an Arbeit investiert um überhaupt so einen Kompromiss herauszuarbeiten?



Toller Kompromiss. Egal wieviel Arbeit da investiert wurde - sowas wirkt eher abschreckend als einladend.


----------



## trail_desire (18. August 2016)

axel schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt gleich wie "Die Mountainbiker sind ja ..."
> 
> Abgesehen von dem eindimensionalen Pauschalurteil ist das ja eine toll gebastelte Geschichte. Wenn Du wissen willst, wie es wirklich ist würde ich besser den Veranstalter dort fragen, vielleicht ist es ja ganz anders und die Verantwortlichen haben etliches an Arbeit investiert um überhaupt so einen Kompromiss herauszuarbeiten?



Zum Wort "Kompromiss" passt auch immer das Wort "fauler".....für mich klingt das nach Abzocke. Wenn man Touren die nix Geld einbringen weil ohne Bahnunterstützung dann durch einen Guide versilbert ist das in meinen Augen so. Diese Touren sollte man meiden, sonst machen solche "Gebühren" Schule und mann kann dann zwar in Ösiland Biken, muss aber überall ein Pickerl lösen. Der Finanzielle Vorteil gegenüber I oder gar CH ist somit dahin.....dann fahr ich lieber in Regionen wo ich als Biker besser behandelt werde.


----------



## axel (18. August 2016)

Mir ist schon klar, wie das aussieht und insgesamt ist die Situation für niemanden befriedigend, kostet vielen Leuten viel Zeit und Energie weil es sich eine kleine aber mächtige Lobby vor Jahrzenten gerichtet hat.
Aus der Ferne ist man dann schnell mit Urteilen bei der Hand - nicht nur beim Radeln - aus der Nähe betrachtet sieht es meistens etwas komplizierter aus.
Das kann natürlich jeder betrachten wie er möchte und ich nerv euch hier auch nicht länger mit diesen Dingen.


----------



## herbert2010 (18. August 2016)

axel schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt gleich wie "Die Mountainbiker sind ja ..."
> 
> Abgesehen von dem eindimensionalen Pauschalurteil ist das ja eine toll gebastelte Geschichte. Wenn Du wissen willst, wie es wirklich ist würde ich besser den Veranstalter dort fragen, vielleicht ist es ja ganz anders und die Verantwortlichen haben etliches an Arbeit investiert um überhaupt so einen Kompromiss herauszuarbeiten?


In saalbach geht es nur ums geld sonst nix sieht man auch am derzeitigen zustand der strecken 

Ich war jetzt jetzt die letzten 4 jahre immer 1-2 tsge in saalbach aber die strecken werden von jahr zu jahr schlechter und weniger gepflegt aber solange wir dummis weiter bezahlen ..


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. August 2016)

Gibt es überhaupt eine Gegend in Ö wo man noch überall fahren darf...also überall wo auch Fußgänger hin dürfen?
Um Lienz herum kam mir das vor 4 Jahren noch entspannt vor...zumindest ist mir da nichts negatives aufgefallen.


----------



## axel (18. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine Gegend in Ö wo man noch überall fahren darf...also überall wo auch Fußgänger hin dürfen?
> Um Lienz herum kam mir das vor 4 Jahren noch entspannt vor...zumindest ist mir da nichts negatives aufgefallen.


Kurz gesagt - nein, gibt es nicht.
Es gibt Gegenden, wo es entspannter ist und Gegenden, wo _unentspannt_ eine sehr vorsichtige Formulierung ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. August 2016)

axel schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt - nein, gibt es nicht.
> Es gibt Gegenden, wo es entspannter ist und Gegenden, wo _unentspannt_ eine sehr vorsichtige Formulierung ist.


Schade...vielleicht wär ein Auflistung der Gebiete wo es toleranter zugeht hilfreich. 
So haben wenigstens diese Gebiete nicht unter dem allgemeinen Zustand zu leiden. 
Zur Zeit fahre ich immer nur konsequent durch Ö durch.
Aber wenn ich wüsste das man irgendwo als normaler Radwanderer willkommen ist, könnte sich das ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (18. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine Gegend in Ö wo man noch überall fahren darf...also überall wo auch Fußgänger hin dürfen?
> Um Lienz herum kam mir das vor 4 Jahren noch entspannt vor...zumindest ist mir da nichts negatives aufgefallen.


Nein

Und ich musste mich letztens sogar mit einen almbesitzer auf einer offiziellen strecke hinstellen und ihm erklären das ich hier fahren darf hat er mir erst geglaubt als ich ihm die karte mit den strecken gezeigt habe 

War vorher im trentino dort geht es um einiges entspannter zu


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schade...vielleicht wär ein Auflistung der Gebiete wo es toleranter zugeht hilfreich.
> So haben wenigstens diese Gebiete nicht unter dem allgemeinen Zustand zu leiden.
> Zur Zeit fahre ich immer nur konsequent durch Ö durch.
> Aber wenn ich wüsste das man irgendwo als normaler Radwanderer willkommen ist, könnte sich das ändern.


Kannst dich ja mal hier einlesen: http://legalbiken.wikispaces.com/

Aber Vorsicht, man setzt dabei seine geistige Gesundheit aufs Spiel!


----------



## axel (18. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schade...vielleicht wär ein Auflistung der Gebiete wo es toleranter zugeht hilfreich.


Wenn das so einfach wäre. Grob gesagt richtet sich das nach dem jeweiligen Besitzer. Unangenehm wird es in Wäldern die im Besitz der Kirche (große Stifte) oder ehemaliger Adliger stehen. 
Tendenziell ist es nach Westen zu etwas unkomplizierter. 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Zur Zeit fahre ich immer nur konsequent durch Ö durch.


Das versteh ich gut, vermutlich würde ich es auch so machen.


----------



## axel (18. August 2016)

Trotzdem darf man eines nicht vergessen:
Es gibt so viele geile Trails bei uns und man lernt immer wieder viele nette Leute kennen.


----------



## waldbauernbub (18. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schade...vielleicht wär ein Auflistung der Gebiete wo es toleranter zugeht hilfreich.


Einfache Faustregel in Österreich: Wenn's im nächsten Kaff mehr Hotelbetten als Sitzplätze in der Kirche gibt, dann könnte man einen Ausflug mit Bike u.U. überleben.

Nachdem die großangelegte Freigabe-Offensive von NF und Upmove auf breiter Front (dh. auf gesellschaftlicher, publizistischer und vor allem parlamentarischer und legislativer Ebene) gescheitert ist, wird man sich auch in den nächsten Jahren dran halten können. Vielleicht mit dem Unterschied, dass die Gegenseite durch die Erfahrungen noch nervöser und verstockter geworden ist. Das Ganze erinnert ein bisserl an die Westfront 1915: Der jeweilige Gegner war gut vorbereitet, tief eingegraben und hatte letztendlich mehr Mittel zur Verfügung ... 

Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass es versucht wurde. Respekt an alle, die viel Zeit und Energie in dieses letzlich aussichtslose Unterfangen gesteckt haben.


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Nachdem die großangelegte Freigabe-Offensive von NF und Upmove auf breiter Front (dh. auf gesellschaftlicher, publizistischer und vor allem parlamentarischer und legislativer Ebene) gescheitert ist, wird man sich auch in den nächsten Jahren dran halten können.



Ist das denn so? Man hört ja seit ein paar Monaten recht wenig von upmove & Co ...


----------



## bern (18. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Ist das denn so? Man hört ja seit ein paar Monaten recht wenig von upmove & Co ...


die beschränken sich derzeit darauf, insidertipps - noch dazu in echt sensiblen regionen - rudelzubebiken und anschliessend ins www hinauszuposaunen.
wie man durch veröffentlichen selbst durchgeführter straftaten eine gesetzesänderung (oder auch nur eine positive grundstimmung bei entscheidungsträgern und der gemeinen bevölkerung) erreichen will, hat mir noch niemand schlüssig erklären können ("schauts her, ich arbeite das halbe jahr schwarz - runter mit der einkommenssteuer!!!").
folgen: grantige locals, die reihenweise die "legalbiken"-pickerl von ihre autos runterklezeln und den einen oder anderen müllvergrabenden grossgrundbesitzer, der wahrscheinlich jetzt endlich weiss, dass auf seinem kogl herumgebikt wird.

irgendwie hat die sache mit trutzpartien etc. gut angefangen, aber meiner meinung könnte das derzeitige vorgehen ein schuss ins eigene knie sein. oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2016)

dazu schreib ich besser nix, weil ich noch saurer bin als der @bern 

gehts da um provokation, profilierung oder ists einfach nur ignoranz oder arroganz gepaart mit ersterer?
der elefant im porzellanladen scheint vergleichsweise eine flinke hauskatze zu sein.


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

Vielleicht das umschwenken auf Guerilla-Taktik, nachdem der politische Weg keinen Erfolg gebracht hat ...

Ich nehm an es geht um die 3 "BBS"-Touren, die mit gestrigem Datum eingestellt wurden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (18. August 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> gehts da um provokation, profilierung oder ists einfach nur ignoranz oder arroganz gepaart mit ersterer?der elefant im porzellanladen scheint vergleichsweise eine flinke hauskatze zu sein.


Ich denke da geht es schlicht um Resignation. Weil der Schwung der letzten Jahre im Treibsand der österreichischen Nomenklatura stecken geblieben ist. Was irgendwie nicht anders zu erwarten war. G'scheit ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, das ganze jetzt so zuzuspitzen, schon überhaupt in einer Region, die die Herrschaften nur periphär tangiert. Aber für mich menschlich durchaus verständlich.

Wie gesagt - wir haben's probiert mit der Freigabe. Die einen haben sich dabei unter vollem persönlichen Einsatz voll exponiert (Upmove, z.T. NF, die Trutzenden), die anderen (AV, weite Teile der österr. Sportverbände und alle Couchpotatos die's jetzt wieder besser wissen) glänzten durch völlige Passivität. Und wir alle müssen uns wohl eingestehen, dass wir es wieder nicht geschafft haben. Nicht in der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit (Unterschriften, PR) und schon gar nicht dort, wo es um die Wurscht geht, in den Hinterzimmern der Macht. Der hiesige schwarz-lodengrüne Todesstern darf weiter ungestört seine Bahnen ziehen - und schlimmer noch - jetzt hat er ein paar neue Verbündete an Bord (Birdlife und andere Öko-Selbstdarsteller).


----------



## bern (18. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Ich nehm an es geht um die 3 "BBS"-Touren, die mit gestrigem Datum eingestellt wurden?



wenns nicht so traurig wäre: "diese tour wurde mit 17.8.2016 eingestellt"

falls er nicht (aus anderen gründen) alle seine jaga gekündigt hat, lässt der grundbesitzer jetzt wahrscheinlich rund um die uhr seinen wildzaun bewachen.


----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2016)

axel schrieb:


> Das versteh ich gut, vermutlich würde ich es auch so machen.



Da ich nicht so fanatisch bin, war ich am vergangenen Sonntag auf dem Rückweg vom Vinschgau/Reschenpass mal im Bikepark Fiss. Ergebnis:
- Ein roter Zettel mit Verwarnung wegen illegalem Campen am Wohnmobil; ich hatte im Tal auf dem CP übernachtet und mich 8:47 auf den Parkplatz an der Bahn gestellt. Dummerweise vor dem Kontrollgang der Ortspolizei...
- Benutzungsbedingungen, die mit "Gängelei" mild beschrieben sind: Fullface, DH-oder FR-Bike... Für den DH sicher keine schlechte Idee, aber auf blauen und roten Autobahnen?
- Den Preisen merkt man die Nähe zur Schweiz an. Über 100€ für die Bikemiete am Tag - WTF? Und mit der Tageskarte für 30€ ist ausschließlich die Benutzung der Waldbahn gestattet; jede weitere Bahnfahrt kostet einen 10er extra 
- "Verlassen der Strecken streng verboten" - d.h. wenn ich nicht an der Schirmbar an der Talstation vom Pappteller essen möchte, sondern auf der Terasse der beworbenen Berggasthöfe, muss ich das Rad stehen lassen?
Fazit:
Wo Radfahren so reglementiert werden muss, gebe ich mein Geld nicht aus. Schade, denn eigentlich ist es da recht hübsch.


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2016)

na, das mit den trails oder fahren auf wanderwegen und jagasteigen ist halt so eine sache. und noch viel mehr das umändern gefestigter verhältnisse, zudem noch gesetzlich geregelter.

seien wir doch ehrlich: die wege wurden nicht fürs biken geschaffen.
uns zipfts an, wenn viele rotkarierte rumwackeln und die zipfts an, wenn wir mit unsern breiten lenkern daherkommen.

und noch weiter: die komplette freigabe von forststraßen hat zwei pferdefüsse (mindestens), 1. legale zufahrt zu trails (mit weitreichenden konsequenzen) und 2. jetzt schon zu bemerkende selbstherrlichkeit der biker (geschwindigkeit, nichtbeachtung von absperrungen). aus beruflichen gründen kann ich dies persönlich immer wieder hören.

zusätzlich ist "der radlfahrer" in österreich noch immer ein - gelinde formuliert - underdog, in augen vieler eher outlaw, dem idealtyp autofahrer untergeordnet. und der fremdenverkehr setzt halt nicht überall auf die paar sich in ghettos zwängenlassende parkbesucher.

tja, und zu guter letzt: der "gegner" (ich mag das wort nicht) ist besser vernetzt, besser strukturiert und hat das geltende recht auf seiner seite.

was zum beispiel der bewegung fehlt, sind "starke" fürsprecher. bekannte sportler, auch "ausrangierte", oder promis und sogar politiker, die biken. die gilt es zu becircen, dass sie im boulevard sich einspannen lassen. zb ein hermann maier, um nur einen doch nicht ganz unbekannten zu nennen. so weit ich weiss, zählen auch einige politiker und mächtige geschäftsleute (durchaus neben der jagd, die ja der alleinige konfliktpunkt ist) radlfahren oder sportmäzenatentum zu ihren hobbies. quasi ein komitee der fürsprecher und eine lobby im hintergrund. erfahrene PR leute, die ganze sätzen verfassen und ohne rechtschreibfehler schreiben können (tut mir leid, aber bitte lest mal...) usf.

das hat zb gefehlt: ein olympiasieger, der sagt, geh, lassts doch die biker fahren, sport ist gesund und vielleicht holen wir dann mal mahr edelmetall als in rio... ein dosendoyen, der ein gewichtiges wort sagt oder gar geld einsetzt. und selbiges gut vermarktet im boulevard.

nur mit irgendwelche jagasteige reinstellen schafft man nur schleihsige fakten, böses blut und verbitterte locals.


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

Ob sich der Hermann Maier als Giebelkreuz-gesponserter Werbeträger dafür einspannen ließe? Ich weiß nicht ...
Und der Rest der Sportprominenz hat auch irgendwo ein Raiffeisenlogo am Körper picken.

Aber es gibt ja auch von anderen Einrichtungen in Österreich wenig Bereitschaft, sich da klar zu bekennen - siehe zB die Betreiber von Bikeboard.at. Da wird lieber fleißig weiter Kohle eingesammelt für Werbeartikel, in denen die heile Welt auf Österreichs asphaltierten Bikestrecken beschrieben wird.


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2016)

ui, ja, assi und höma auf seiten der biker? eine neue auflage der dolchstosslegende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch von anderen Einrichtungen in Österreich wenig Bereitschaft, sich da klar zu bekennen - siehe zB die Betreiber von Bikeboard.at. Da wird lieber fleißig weiter Kohle eingesammelt für Werbeartikel, in denen die heile Welt auf Österreichs asphaltierten Bikestrecken beschrieben wird.



meinst den lungaujucheeartikel?
ich hab nach dem abschluss in meiner verzweiflung bei einem (monats)printmedium gearbeitet. wir nannten diese art von journalistik "hurenartikel", weil was mit PR beginnt, muss nicht zwingend mit "ost" alleine enden .
hinfahren, einlullen lassen, im idealfall fressen und saufen und schön brav den von einer mehr oder weniger schreibfähigen person vorgefertigten jubeltext schicken lassen. und ja nicht den eigenen namen druntersetzen...


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> meinst den lungaujucheeartikel?
> ich hab nach dem abschluss in meiner verzweiflung bei einem (monats)printmedium gearbeitet. wir nannten diese art von journalistik "hurenartikel", weil was mit PR beginnt, muss nicht zwingend mit "ost" alleine enden .
> hinfahren, einlullen lassen, im idealfall fressen und saufen und schön brav den von einer mehr oder weniger schreibfähigen person vorgefertigten jubeltext schicken lassen. und ja nicht den eigenen namen druntersetzen...


Genau, der ist ja typisch, und auch zB der über die Hohen Tauern. Da wird mit Marketingsprech wie "Genussbiken" versucht, dem im Vergleich lächerlichen Angebot noch irgendwie eine positive Seite abzugewinnen. Als könnte man nur entweder das eine oder andere haben in so einem Gebiet. 

Aber ich bin sicher, die E-Biker werdens schon richten für unseren Tourismus. Die sind nicht dreckig und stinken nicht, wenns mit 400W unterstützt aus dem Tal zur Alm heraufwackeln, und bergab wird auch geschoben, weil das wär ja dann schon "Downhill" und damit will man nix zu tun haben. Und die schönen Ladestationen lassen sich im Almhüttenstil verkleiden, dann freut sich das Touristenauge.


----------



## Deleted 370592 (18. August 2016)

Hab da noch was gefunden. Ob soviel Sachverstand des wohlgemerkt* Geschäftsführer des TOURISMUSVERBANDES*
wundert mich jetzt nichts mehr......................

http://www.meinbezirk.at/flachgau/reisen/naturtourismus-ohne-wald-ist-kein-tourismus-d867570.html


----------



## roliK (18. August 2016)

Ein richtiger Fachmann halt - "Trialfahren quer durch den Wald" ... 

Ich hoffe er besitzt wenigstens das richtige Parteibuch, um seine Position im TVB zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## dopero (19. August 2016)

Ihr solltet euch alle Rennräder zulegen. Wenn die Autolobby die dann von ihren geheiligten Straßen weg haben will, könnte vielleicht was gehen in Richtung Freigabe.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. August 2016)

hab ich.
einziger erfolg: mehr lebensgefahr als bei den schwersten abfahrten mitn mtb. 
dazu noch nette gespräche, stinkefinger, vogerlzeigen etc wennst nicht am radweg fährst.

besser im wald derschossen werden als auf der strasse angefahren und liegengelassen elendiglich krepieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. August 2016)

Wir müssen uns alle wie Jäger anziehen...so eine Funktionsbekleidung im Jägerdesign wird der Renner in Österreich


----------



## herbert2010 (21. August 2016)

http://www.merkur.de/lokales/region...derer-fuehlt-sich-kuehen-bedroht-6664783.html


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. August 2016)

Dazu passt auch gut das Vollidiotenvideo aus der Videoecke.

Und das Photo dieses Artikels... so laufe ich nicht mal durch meine eigene Herde.


----------



## steiggeist (8. September 2016)

Der Leitartikel der Niederösterreichischen "Bauernzeitung" hat unseren Frieradler aus der Sommerpause geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (8. September 2016)

Was den Gegnern eines freien Betretungsrechts so alles einfällt - 15 Mountainbiker fahren mit der Lautstärke eines Hubschraubers?


----------



## freigeist (9. September 2016)

..eher wie 15-Hubschrauber (!!) 
..klar, wenn alle im Chor ..,,Bruuumm, Brummmm, Bruuuuuuhhhuuummm" grölen und am rechten Griff drehen..


----------



## pndrev (9. September 2016)

Mit der Lautstärke eines Hubschraubers. Bis zu dem Punkt, wo Wanderer da sind, da schalten sie den Stealth-Mode ein, weil "man hört sie nicht kommen", wie ja auch immer gerne argumentiert wird....


----------



## dopero (9. September 2016)

Wäre schön wenn sich die diversen Autoren mal einigen könnten.
Hier machen Mountainbiker einen Radau wie ein Hubschrauber.
Ansonsten wird behauptet sie kämen völlig lautlos aus dem nichts.
Wie es halt gerade beliebt, Hauptsache negativ.

P.S. Gibt es schon Pläne für absolute Flugverbote von Hubschraubern? Oder in Zukunft Versorgungsflüge nur wenn kein Vieh auf der Weide ist? Die Störung ist schließlich genau so schlimm wie die von den Mountainbikern. ;-)


----------



## steiggeist (16. September 2016)

http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...ssen-zur-Hauptsaison-schliessen;art71,2346505

Hat nur am Rande was mit #legalbiken zu tun, zeigt aber schön den herrschaftlichen Anspruch, den die Jagd an die Nutzung der Natur hat.
Der Bürgermeister von Grünau meint: Von einem Miteinander sei man weit entfernt.
Die Brunftzeit ist die hohe Zeit der Jagd. Hier Wanderer auszusperren um "Ruhe einkehren zu lassen", wie Förster Michael Schwarzlmüller meint, ist ein Hohn: Ruhe für die Jäger, aber sicher nicht Ruhe für das Wild.
Auch hier stellt sich die Frage, ob öffentlicher Druck nötig sein wird um endlich zu einer zeitgemäßen gemeinsamen Lösung zu kommen, oder ob nicht doch vorher die Vernunft die Grundbesitzer vom hohen Ross holt....


----------



## delphi1507 (16. September 2016)

Vielleicht sollte man den Wild ein paar Waffen geben um sich wehren zu können...


----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2016)

Unglaublich, welche Macht die Jagd doch besitzt.....

Interessant dazu....
http://www.lusttoeter.de/


----------



## payne (16. September 2016)

Musst aber Aufpassen das du nicht angefeindet wirst hier im Forum mit so Postings


----------



## akri1337 (20. September 2016)

ist es erlaubt bei uns in der nacht auf freigegebenen trails/wegen im wald zu fahren?
würde mich mal reizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krondrim (20. September 2016)

akri1337 schrieb:


> ist es erlaubt bei uns in der nacht auf freigegebenen trails/wegen im wald zu fahren?
> würde mich mal reizen



Also, ähm, nein.... http://www.bundesforste.at/fileadmin/kreativwirtschaft/PDF/OEBf_Fair_Play_Mountainbike_2014.pdf


----------



## akri1337 (20. September 2016)

alles klar
dann brauch ich mir keine lampe kaufen


----------



## zweiheimischer (20. September 2016)

fair play? pfffhhhhh...
forst is net fair, verwendet harvester.
jaga is net fair, verwendet praxn.
ich bin net fair, verwende chinabrenner. ;-)


----------



## pndrev (20. September 2016)

Mich wundert's dass es bei euch überhaupt erlaubt ist, auf freigegebenen Wegen oder Trails zu fahren.


----------



## herbert2010 (20. September 2016)

pndrev schrieb:


> Mich wundert's dass es bei euch überhaupt erlaubt ist, auf freigegebenen Wegen oder Trails zu fahren.


auch dort mußte ich schon mit einheimischen Diskutieren


----------



## steiggeist (20. September 2016)

#legalbiken am Verkehrsrechstag des Kuratorium für Verkehrssicherheit "KfV".

 Bei dieser Veranstaltung am 15.9. in Wien beschäftigte sich "Panel 2" mit "Standpunkten zur Freigabe von Forststraßen". Wir waren dabei und berichten! Für Eilige: es wurde heftig gestritten und gemogelt ;-)

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/verkehrsrechttag-2016/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e814.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (20. September 2016)

Mich wundert es, dass der Tourismus da nicht mehr macht.
Da im Winter eh fast nicht mehr mit Schnee zu rechnen ist wäre hier mehr Engagement wünschenswert.
Liegt aber wohl daran, dass im Sommer die Liftanlagen bezahlt werden sollen.
Freie Wege bringen kein Geld, daher bleibz die Hilfe aus.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. September 2016)

http://salzburg.orf.at/m/news/stories/2798148/


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. September 2016)

Ist doch schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Wobei es den Leute die abseits der Tourismusgebiete wohnen auch nicht viel helfen wird.
Da kommt sicher das Argument, dass es Gebiete gibt wo man fahrn kann und man sich dort hin begeben soll.
Für mich heißt das ca. 2 h Autofahrt nach Saalbach. Nur so als Beispiel.

Ich befürchte auch, dass alles wieder sehr schwammig firmuliert wrden wird, sodass viel Spielraum zum interpretieren vorhanden ist.

Öffnungszeiten für freie Wege werden auch eher schiefen und Konflikte erzeugen.
Der eine will vor der Arbeit schnell seine Hausrunde drehen, darf aber nicht, weil er den Jäger stören könnte.
Auch wenn keiner da ist.


----------



## steiggeist (27. September 2016)

Leider keine guten Neuigkeiten aus Kärnten...





Georg Willi, Nationalrat, "Die Grünen" und Initiator des im Nationalrat liegenden Antrags zu "Freigabe der Forststraßen", hat uns ein Statement zu diesem Bericht gegeben: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/kaernten-...ge/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e815.html


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. September 2016)

Man müsste es einfach niederschreiben, Eigenverantwortung und so.
Interessant, dass die Jäger, aufgrund des Jagdrechts, die Grundbesitzer aushebeln dürfen.
Grad wird beim Verfassungsgerichtshof ein Fall geprüft indem ein Grundbesitzer, weil er Veganer ist, die Jagd auf seinem Grund nicht erlauben will.
Am Landesgericht ist er abgewiesen worden.
Bin gespannt was da raus kommt.


----------



## dopero (28. September 2016)

Ist die nicht allg. durch den § 176 ForstG geregelt?
Soweit ich mich erinnere findet auf Forstwegen in AT per Definition kein öffentlicher Verkehr statt. Damit keine Haftung.


----------



## mpirklbauer (28. September 2016)

Es sind überall Fahrverbot Schilder, Reitverbote usw.
Würde man die Forststraßen aber öffnen, würde Verkehr stattsfinden, somit muss jemand die Haftung tragen.
Oder , wie es sinnvoll wäre, diese einfach auszuschließen. Somit muss sich kein Grundbesitzer wegen Schadenersatz sorgen machen.
Wenn man wollen würde wäre es so einfach.
Fakt ist die Förster und Jäger, die eine große Wählergruppe und meist irgendwo in einer Partei verankert sind, wollen keine Radfahrer im Wald.
Egal ob auf Forststraßen oder Wegen.


----------



## payne (1. Oktober 2016)

Der Typ Schiesst den Vogel ab
*Betrunkener*
 Jäger am Fahrad schiesst sich in den Arm welch Ironie 

http://m.heute.at/news/oesterreich/...s-loeste-sich-Arm-durchbohrt;art23654,1346730


----------



## Grossvater (2. Oktober 2016)

Erinnert mich an den Film Halali aus den 90ern 






Eh ein Muss für alle "Freunde" der Jagd. Bissel antiquiert mittlerweile, aber dafür nicht ganz sooo verhetzt. Echtes Highlight die Bockszene


----------



## payne (2. Oktober 2016)

Österreich ist ein Land voller kranker Liesst euch mal die Postings durch.

http://www.krone.at/oesterreich/bik...recke-krallen-stuerze-provoziert-story-532383


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (2. Oktober 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Österreich ist ein Land voller kranker Liesst euch mal die Postings durch.
> 
> http://www.krone.at/oesterreich/bik...recke-krallen-stuerze-provoziert-story-532383


 Das sind genau die 10 deppaden die es bei den bikern auch gibt


----------



## dopero (2. Oktober 2016)

Was will man von den Lesern dieser Zeitung denn auch sonst erwarten?


----------



## scratch_a (2. Oktober 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das sind genau die 10 deppaden die es bei den bikern auch gibt



Leider sind es etwas mehr als 10, welche dort ihren Unmut über Radfahrer kund tun. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, wie repräsentativ solche Meinungsäußerungen (nicht nur auf diesen einen Artikel bezogen) sind.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Oktober 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Leider sind es etwas mehr als 10, welche dort ihren Unmut über Radfahrer kund tun. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, wie repräsentativ solche Meinungsäußerungen (nicht nur auf diesen einen Artikel bezogen) sind.


Garnicht
dort treiben sich größtenteils die nörgler rum allso ich nehme die nicht ernst

Heute wieder im wald nette gespräche mit wanderern und hunde besizern gehabt probleme haben wir vieleicht 2 mal im jahr Nörglern und die stören mich nicht die gibts überall


----------



## scratch_a (2. Oktober 2016)

Aber dann müsste es doch einfacher sein, die Gesetze endlich mal etwas anzupassen, wenn es nicht viele Nörgler gibt?

Wie schon oft geschrieben hätte ich ein Problem, wenn ich (vor allem im Urlaub) blöd angemacht oder sogar angezeigt werden würde, nur weil ich illegal unterwegs bin. Die Gesetze geben ja den Nörglern bisher recht. Kann sein, dass man das als Einheimischer etwas lockerer sieht und man kaum schlechte Erfahrungen macht. Aber mir ist momentan das Risiko zu hoch, dass die vielleicht 2/Jahr mir genau da die Tour versauen


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. Oktober 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Der Typ Schiesst den Vogel ab
> *Betrunkener*
> Jäger am Fahrad schiesst sich in den Arm welch Ironie
> 
> http://m.heute.at/news/oesterreich/...s-loeste-sich-Arm-durchbohrt;art23654,1346730


Und das findest du also lustig? Dein Leben muß echt traurig sein.


----------



## payne (4. Oktober 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Und das findest du also lustig? Dein Leben muß echt traurig sein.


Du bist Traurig dein Problem aber der Kasperl von Jäger ist mir Wurst


----------



## steiggeist (10. Oktober 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (10. Oktober 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


>


 Viel Geplapper nix dahinter und ausrichten kann er auch nix  schöne wahl werbung 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (10. Oktober 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Viel Geplapper nix dahinter und ausrichten kann er auch nix  schöne wahl werbung
> 
> Lg



Die Typische SPÖ Verarschung.


----------



## araknoid (10. Oktober 2016)

Trotzdem finde ich, sind das immerhin für heutige Tage ungewohnt klare Worte eines Politikers. Er hätte auch irgensowas wie "... die Angelegenheit muss situationselastisch evaluiert werden..." schwafeln können.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Oktober 2016)

Warum sollte er. Er sucht sich ja generell Feinde, die ihm nicht gefährlich werden können; und er ihnen nicht.


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Oktober 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, schön das er so denkt, nur helfen wird das wenig.
Der hat gerade größere Probleme als uns Radfahrer.
Aber vielleicht steht in CETA und TTIP ja was drinnen, das uns berechtig den Wald auch zu nutzen? 

Aber mal ehrlich, Forststraßen alleine helfen uns doch wenig.
Wer fährt schon gern auf einer Waldautobahn?
Die Wege die richtig Spaß machen würden uns nach wie vor verwährt bleiben.

Klar ist es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, nur fürchte ich, dass es dann wieder gefühlt 100 Jahre dauert, bis sich die Herren Politiker dazu überreden lassen was zu ändern.


----------



## Krondrim (11. Oktober 2016)

Die lassen sich solange nicht überreden, solange sie eine entsprechende Koalition haben und der Partner (nämlich die ÖVP) dagegen ist. Jetzt kann man sich aussuchen, wer bei der nächsten Wahl gewinnen wird. Bei Grün, Schwarz und lt. den (momentanen, kann sich bei denen ja schnell ändern) Blauen wird es wohl keinerlei Öffnungen geben, da die alle dagegen sind. Es muss halt jeder sein Wahl-Klientel abstecken, sodass die Wähler zulaufen, auch wenn es nur im Titel "Ruhe im Wald" ist, da laufen genug Leute zu, die noch nie im Leben einen Fuß in den Wald gesetzt haben, nur um irgendwo mitlaufen zu können und stänkern zu können. Und als Autofahrer sowieso....da muss man einfach gegen alles sein, was nur mit Rädern zu tun hat, egal was, alles Teufelszeug....


----------



## steiggeist (21. Oktober 2016)

In Norwegen wurde gerade ein Gesetz verabschiedet, welches alle durch menschliche Energie gespeiste Outdoor-Aktivitäten ermöglicht. Fahrräder inklusive! 
Eine hervorragende Lobbyarbeit von NOTS hat dies ermöglicht.

http://www.nots.no/friluftsmeldingen-20-oktober-2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (22. Oktober 2016)

* Jäger: Bambimörder oder Schutzpatron des Wildes? *




Foto: APA/BARBARA GINDL Forst- und Landwirtschaft seien untrennbar mit der Jagd verknüpft, sagt Felix Montecuccoli (Symbolfoto)
*Experten sorgen sich um das Image der Jagd in der Öffentlichkeit. *



 Bernhard Ichner 
21.10.2016, 18:00
         
0.15k shares

Als am Donnerstagabend im Wiener Stephansdom die 16. Jägermesse stattfand, demonstrierten vor der Kirche jugendliche Tierschützer mit großen Transparenten gegen Gatterjagden. Dass ihre Leidenschaft in Österreich nicht immer hohes Ansehen genießt, ist den Jägern bewusst – „Gatterjagden werden medial an den Pranger gestellt, oder es wird über Wilderer oder Aufsehen erregende Jagdunfälle berichtet“, beklagt etwa Leo Nagy, Präsident des Grünen Kreuzes. Zwar gebe es in der Jägerschaft vereinzelt schwarze Schafe, die die Branche bzw. das Freizeitvergnügen Tausender Österreicher in Verruf brächten. Den Hauptgrund für die Imageprobleme  der Jagd ortet Nagy aber im „hohen Grad an Naturentfremdung der Stadtbevölkerung“.

Dabei leisten die 123.000 Jagdkarten-Inhaber in den 12.200 heimischen Revieren einen wichtigen Beitrag für Gesellschaft und Naturschutz, betont Felix Montecuccoli, Präsident der Land- und Forstbetriebe Österreich.  Zum einen reduzieren sie Wildschäden, zum anderen liefern sie mit dem Wildbret qualitativ hochwertiges Fleisch aus (mehr oder weniger) freier Wildbahn.



Zudem sei es ein Trugschluss, zu glauben, die Jagd würde dem Wildbestand schaden, erklärt Universitätsprofessor Klaus Hackländer, Leiter des Instituts für Wildbiologie und Jagdwirtschaft an der Boku Wien.

So verbot etwa das Land Vorarlberg in  den 1970ern die Jagd auf Auerhähne, weil man die Art schützen wollte. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass deren Population dramatisch gesunken ist. Die Grundeigentümer hatten nämlich keinen Grund mehr, ihre Wälder Auerhahn-freundlich zu gestalten und pflanzten mehr Bäume. Dadurch büßten die Vögel zum einen Bewegungsfreiheit ein, und zum anderen wurde ihnen ob geringeren Lichteinfalls die Futtersuche am Boden erschwert. Auflagen für die Grundbesitzer wären aber einer Enteignung gleichgekommen, sagt Hackländer.

*Europameister beim Schalenwild*
Würde also die Jagd abgeschafft, wäre das zum Nachteil der Tiere, erläutert der Wildbiologe. Einerseits, weil die Grundbesitzer, die Wildschäden an Wald und Feld durch Jagdeinnahmen kompensieren können, dann vermutlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen das Wild radikal reduzieren würden. Und andererseits, weil sich der Lebensraum der Tiere zu deren Nachteil entwickeln würde.

„Ohne Jagd  würde die Population anwachsen, die Ressourcen wären limitiert. Sprich: die Konkurrenz um Plätze zum Verstecken oder Futterplätze würde zunehmen; die Lebensraum-Kapazitäten würden überschritten. Dadurch würden die Tiere geschwächt  und die Krankheitsanfälligkeit würde steigen.“
Bestätigt fühlen sich die Jäger etwa beim Schalenwild (Steinbock, Gams, Rot- und Rehwild, Wildschwein, aber auch Muffelwild, Sika- und Damhirsch; Anm.) – da ist Österreich punkto Vorkommen Europameister: Auf 100 Hektar kommen im Schnitt 15 Stück.

*"Keine freie Wildbahn"*
Dass Gatterjagden, die es im Burgenland, in Niederösterreich sowie in Salzburg noch gibt, Kritikern Angriffsflächen bieten, bestätigt Hackländer. Sie per se zu verteufeln, sei aber nicht zielführend. Denn Gatter stehen unter strenger behördlicher Kontrolle. Sie müssen mindestens 115 Hektar groß sein und sowohl punkto Ausstattung als auch Populationsdichte dem natürlichen Lebensraum einer Art entsprechen.

Der Wildbiologe sieht auch Vorteile: Zum einen schützen die Zäune umliegende Ökosysteme vor Wildschäden. Zum anderen gehe es den in Gattern lebenden Tieren bis zum Abschuss besser als außerhalb – „keine Jagd, keine Traktoren, keine Mountainbiker, kein Unfallrisiko auf der Straße“.

Allerdings stelle sich die Frage, „ob  man das ,Jagd’ nennen sollte“, meint der Boku-Professor. Sei in Paragraf 1 des Jagdrechts doch von Fang und Erlegen des Wilds „in freier Wildbahn“ die Rede.  „Und Gatter sind eigentlich keine freie Wildbahn.“

https://kurier.at/chronik/wien/jaeger-bambimoerder-oder-schutzpatron-des-wildes/226.624.135


Glaubt man der Jäger-Propaganda in Zeitungen und Fernsehberichten, wäre Deutschland (ebenso Österreich) ohne Jagd dem Untergang geweiht: Jäger retten den Wald vor Rehen und Hirschen. Jäger retten die Landwirtschaft vor der Verwüstung durch Wildschweinhorden. Jäger schützen die Bevölkerung vor Seuchen: vor Fuchsbandwurm, Tollwut und (nachdem es in Deutschland und Österreich keine Tollwut mehr gibt) vor Räude und Staupe. Ohne Jäger würden die Wildtiere überhand nehmen - schließlich gibt es keine großen Raubtiere mehr. 

Im Übrigen seien Jäger anerkannte Naturschützer. Wer das nicht verstehe, sei ein naturentfremdeter Städter. Zum Unglück der Jäger glauben immer weniger Menschen das Jägerlatein. Zumal namhafte Biologen und Zoologen in der Öffentlichkeit darauf hinweisen, dass die Natur sich in unbejagten Gebieten selbst reguliert - und die Jagd somit überflüssig ist. Eine großangelegte wissenschaftliche Langzeitstudie wies gar nach, dass starke Bejagung die Vermehrung von Wildschweinen fördert - und somit absolut contraproduktiv ist. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund wagen immer mehr Jäger die Flucht nach vorne. Wir, die nichtjagende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung, sollen Verständnis für ihr Hobby, ihre »Passion« entwickeln.


----------



## franzam (23. Oktober 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Zumal namhafte Biologen und Zoologen in der Öffentlichkeit darauf hinweisen, dass die Natur sich in unbejagten Gebieten selbst reguliert - und die Jagd somit überflüssig ist.



Unbejagte Gebiete würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Unbewohnte Gebiete trifft es besser - siehe Tschernobyl.

Solange Menschen in und von der Natur leben wird sich gar nichts selbst regulieren.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Oktober 2016)

Was heißt "unbewohnt"? Sind die oft angeführten Naturschutzgebiete in der Schweiz und Italien auch unbewohnt?
Und welchen Hintergrund hat das, dass sich die Natur in unbewohnten (und somit auch unbejagten?) Gebieten selbst regulieren soll, in unbejagten aber nicht?


----------



## steiggeist (25. Oktober 2016)

Nachdenkliches von der DIMB IG Erlangen.

Perspektivenwechsel
Wir wurden kürzlich von einer älteren Dame kontaktiert, die sich auf ihren Spaziergängen im Meilwald regelmäßig von Mountainbikern bedroht fühlt. 
http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.co.at/2016/10/perspektivenwechsel.html


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Oktober 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Nachdenkliches von der DIMB IG Erlangen.


Guter Artikel. Frage ist nur, ob die, die ihn lesen sollten, 1. auch lesen und 2. auch verstehen und 3. sich dann versuchen, danach zu verhalten. Sorry, aber ich seh da schon bei 1. ein wenig schwarz.
Wenn ich so erlebe, wie schwer sich manche Mountainbiker in "meiner" Ecke schon mit dem Grüßen heutzutage tun, dann wirds wohl eher selten mal zu nem Schwätzchen mit Wanderen auf dem Trail kommen. Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen, mal auf vielfrequentierten Wegen mit angepaßter Geschwindigkeit und auch Zeit für ein paar freundliche/lockere Worte unterwegs zu sein. Hab selber jedenfalls schon einiges Nette und Lustige dabei erlebt.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Oktober 2016)

Mag sein, aber trotzdem finde ich es wichtig, dass man es immer wieder und stetig probiert, die "richtigen" Fahrer zu erreichen. Steter Tropfen...
Hab den Artikel jedenfalls gleich mal an die eigene Radlergruppe geschickt...schadet ja nicht


----------



## Trymon (25. Oktober 2016)

Das große Problem ist und bleibt wohl der persönliche Egoismus, welchen viele einfach nicht abstellen können. Ich bin Autofahrer, Mountainbiker und auch oft genug Fußgänger. Irgendwann habe ich mir antrainiert auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen. So lebt es sich einfach besser. Aber leider muss ich das auch aus Selbstschutz machen, denn zu oft treffe ich auf den Egoismus anderer.
Gut war heute kein Trail im Wald sondern eine Fahrt durch die Stadt mit dem MTB und ich habe mich am meisten über andere Fahrradfahrer aufgeregt, welche die Könige der Straße sein wollten und ohne Rücksicht auf andere die Straße für sich beanspruchen.
So macht es irgendwie keinen Spaß.
Im Auto muss ich sobald ich einen Fahrradfahrer sehe gleich besonders auf diesen achten, da diese doch gelegentlich eher unvorhersehbare Manöver fahren. Fußgänger sind da eher weniger ein Problem. Und natürlich sind da die anderen Autofahrer, welche vor allem im Berufsverkehr manchmal einfach unmöglich sind und es ein Wunder ist, dass es nicht noch mehr Unfälle gibt.
Mit dem MTB achte ich darauf Autos möglichst nicht zu behindern und genügend Abstand zu Fußgängern einzuhalten sowohl in der Zivilisation und im Wald. Ja sogar deutlich langsamer zu werden, wenn der Abstand nicht möglich ist. Auch wenn es wie es so schön im Artikel steht den Flow stört.
Als Fußgänger bin ich definitiv der schwächste Teilnehmer im Verkehr. Da achte ich darauf weder Autos noch Fahrrädern in die Quere zu kommen. Ganz gleich wer sich da gerade nähert, es gibt keinen Grund noch schnell den Weg zu kreuzen weil ich auf die andere Seite will. Einfach mal stehen bleiben ist doch wirklich nicht schwer auf zwei Beinen.

Natürlich bin ich alles andere als perfekt und Gedankenlosigkeit kann durchaus mal dazu führen, dass eine Situation stressiger wird aber letztlich gibt es nur eine Regel, welche man versuchen sollte zu beachten. Das Leben ist ein Miteinander nicht ein Gegeneinander.
Man kann nur versuchen Rowdys aktiv anzusprechen und versuchen ihnen zu erklären was nicht so optimal lief. Wenn Betreiber des gleichen Hobbys sich darüber unterhalten könnte es mehr fruchten als wenn sich ein Fußgänger über einen Biker beschwert. Sicher wird das nicht bei allen auf fruchtbaren Boden fallen doch wenn es einen von zehn zum Nachdenken bringt ist doch schon mal etwas gewonnen.

Ganz abgesehen davon noch zum Topic. Schon irre was da in Österreich vor sich geht aber das betrifft auch genügend Orte in Deutschland. Ich denke Jäger stören sich einzig an Mountainbikern, da durch diese das Wild aufgescheucht werden könnte, welches sie gerade jagen wollen. Aber wohl auch aus Angst dass eine Kugel statt einem Wildschwein einen Biker trifft, welcher einen schönen Trail gefunden hat, wo der Jäger niemanden erwartet, da es kein Wanderweg ist.


----------



## trail_desire (25. Oktober 2016)

Trymon schrieb:


> Ich denke Jäger stören sich einzig an Mountainbikern, da durch diese das Wild aufgescheucht werden könnte, welches sie gerade jagen wollen. Aber wohl auch aus Angst dass eine Kugel statt einem Wildschwein einen Biker trifft, welcher einen schönen Trail gefunden hat, wo der Jäger niemanden erwartet, da es kein Wanderweg ist.



Wenn dem so ist.....dann nehmt ihm bitte die Waffe ab....


----------



## steiggeist (28. Oktober 2016)

#legalbiken und unser Lebensminister

Unser Herr Minister Andrä Rupprechter im Interview mit der "Österreichischen BauernZeitung", (vulgo "Bauernbündler"). 

Unter der Überschrift 
"Verschiedene Interessen in Einklang bringen" 
liest man dort:

BauernZeitung: Sie haben die Freizeitwirtschaft im Wald erwähnt: Wann wird es eine Entscheidung darüber geben, ob die generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker kommt oder nicht? 
RUPPRECHTER: Diese Entscheidung ist schon gefallen: Die Öffnung kommt mit mir als Bundesminister nicht. 

BauernZeitung: Und darüber wird nicht mehr diskutiert? 
RUPPRECHTER: Nein.

Hier wird mit einem sehr eigenwilligen Selbstverständnis über den parlamentarischen Prozess "drüber gefahren".
Sei es wie es sei, dann werden wir halt auf einen anderen "Lebensminister" warten müssen...
Es könnte ja sein, dass in nicht mehr in allzu weiter Ferne ein Wechsel ansteht.

http://www.bauernzeitung.at/? Das P...d=2500,1108755,,,c1F1PSUyMCZjdD0yJmJhY2s9MQ==


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Oktober 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken und unser Lebensminister
> 
> Unser Herr Minister Andrä Rupprechter im Interview mit der "Österreichischen BauernZeitung", (vulgo "Bauernbündler").
> 
> ...


da hat schon wieder einer vergessen von wem er gewählt worden ist, und mehr schreib ich jetzt besser nicht ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Oktober 2016)

heisst ja einklang.
sein klang.

der klang der motorsägen, harvester und schüsse der jäger. sein klang. der österreichische waldmarsch halt.


----------



## payne (30. Oktober 2016)

*Naturfreunde: Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker*

*LINZ / WALDING. Österreichweiter Aktionstag - Fahrerlaubnis nur für Forststraßen, nicht für Wanderwege.*




Norbert Breitschopf und Gerda Weichsler-Hauer (Naturfreunde Oberösterreich) sowie Radprofi Lukas Kaufmann unterstützen die Forderung nach Öffnung der Forststraßen Österreichs für Mountainbiker. Bild: Naturfreunde
Forststraßen sind in Österreich nicht zum Radeln da. Zumindest gilt dies für den überwiegenden Teil des rund 120.000 Kilometer großen Forststraßen-Netzes im Land.
Seit Jahren wird darum gerungen, diese Regelung zu ändern. Bislang ohne Erfolg. Haftungsfragen und alte Gesetze verhinderten dies. Nun nehmen die Naturfreunde österreichweit einen neuen Anlauf, um Mountainbiken auf Forststraßen legal zu ermöglichen.
Für Norbert Breitschopf, Vorsitzender der Naturfreunde Linz und stellvertretender Landesvorsitzender, ist es höchst an der Zeit, eine Vereinbarung zu finden, die ein Miteinander von Grundbesitzern, Wanderern und Radfahrern ermöglicht. Beispiele dafür, dass es funktionieren kann, gebe es rund um Linz, wo ausgeschilderte Mountainbike-Strecken zur Gis dem Bewegungsdrang der Menschen und ihrem Zug in die Natur gerecht werden.
*Radler wie Wanderer betrachten*

Es geht grundsätzlich um Rechtssicherheit. "Die Bedenken der Grundeigentümer sind nachvollziehbar", sagt Breitschopf. "Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Mountainbiker nach einem Sturz den Erhalter der Forststraße klagt." Was grundsätzlich schon fragwürdig sei, könnte nur durch eine gesetzliche Änderung aus dem Weg geräumt werden. Da das Begehen von Forststraßen zu Erholungszwecken gestattet ist, wäre es ein Einfaches, Mountainbiker als Wanderer zu betrachten. Damit wäre die legale Nutzung der Forststraßen im Land möglich.
"Wir wollen aber nicht haben, dass Mountainbiker durch den Wald fahren", so Breitschopf. Eine Öffnung von Wanderwegen für die Mountainbiker kommt für die Naturfreunde nicht in Frage. Das Ziel müsse sein, ein faires und rücksichtsvolles Miteinander von allen Beteiligten zu erreichen. Klare Fair-Play-Regeln seien notwendig.
Mit einer Legalisierung des Befahrens von Forststraßen mit Mountainbikes würde auch der Radtourismus gestärkt. Durch die Sperre der Forststraßen würde nämlich allen alpinen Vereinen ein großes Klientel an Sport- und Freizeitbegeisterten genommen, die für die Alpinhütten im Land wichtige Umsatzbringer sind, argumentiert Breitschopf. Zudem würden Südbayern und Südtirol beweisen, dass es funktioniert, wenn man die Forststraßen für Radfahrer öffnet.

*Naturfreunde-Aktionstag*
_Im Sportpark Walding wird am 9. April der Aktionstag der Naturfreunde zur „Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer“ stattfinden.
Ab 10 Uhr startet ein Mitmach-Programm mit Segway-Fahrten, Verkehrssicherheits-Parcour, Mountainbike-Schnupper-Fahrtechniktraining für Kinder, Jugendliche und Erwachsene, geführte Mountainbike-Touren in der Region sowie ein Einrad-Workshop.
„Science Buster“ Werner Gruber ist ab 13 Uhr Gast der Naturfreunde und klärt kabarettistisch über die physikalischen Kräfte beim Mountainbiken und Einradfahren auf. Dazu gibt es eine Diskussionsrunde „Freie Fahrt für Biker auf Forststraßen“ und eine Einrad-Show mit den Flyin’ Unis.
Aussteller, Schnupper-Klettern, Kindern-Spielaktivitäten und ein Mountainbike-Technikbewerb runden das Programm des Aktionstages ab, der österreichweit am 8. und 9. April durchgeführt wird. Damit soll die seit einem Jahr laufende Naturfreunde-Kampagne für eine Öffnung der Forststraßen Fahrt aufnehmen. Die Unterschriften-Aktion hat bereits 30.000 Unterstützer.

http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...orststrassen-fuer-Mountainbiker;art66,2198445_


----------



## dopero (30. Oktober 2016)

Ihr solltet genau darauf achten wer am Ende festlegen darf was ein Wander- oder Forstweg ist. Eigentlich sollte das zweifelsfrei durch ein Gesetz geregelt werden. Nicht das es zu einer wunderhaften Vermehrung der Wanderwege kommt, weil der Waldbesitzer oder Jagdpächter halt nun mal keine Radfahrer haben will und seine Wege einfach selbst umdeklarieren kann oder lässt (mit Vitamin B).
Hat natürlich den Nachteil das dann für eine lange Zeit die Beschränkung auf Forstwege festgeschrieben wird.


----------



## steiggeist (30. Oktober 2016)

payne schrieb:


> *Naturfreunde: Öffnung der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker*
> 
> *LINZ / WALDING. Österreichweiter Aktionstag - Fahrerlaubnis nur für Forststraßen, nicht für Wanderwege.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Oktober 2016)

Zwei Sachen kommen sicher, die nächsten Wahlen und weitere schneelose Winter.

Mal abwarten was früher hilft.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Oktober 2016)

payne schrieb:


> Zudem würden Südbayern und Südtirol beweisen, dass es funktioniert, wenn man die Forststraßen für Radfahrer öffnet.



Vor allem wird in Bayern bewiesen, dass ein Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer nicht nur auf Forststraßen beschränkt bleiben muss.



payne schrieb:


> "Wir wollen aber nicht haben, dass Mountainbiker durch den Wald fahren", so Breitschopf.



Von solchen Verbündeten würde ich mich distanzieren.


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. November 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vor allem wird in Bayern bewiesen, dass ein Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer nicht nur auf Forststraßen beschränkt bleiben muss.
> 
> 
> 
> Von solchen Verbündeten würde ich mich distanzieren.


Ich distanziere mich klar und deutlich und halte fest, dass mir strunzblunzn ist, was der Sozi haben will (meistens das Geld anderer Menschen) und was nicht. Wer auf derart billgen Wahlkampf reinfällt, ist ohnehin selber schuld.


----------



## payne (4. November 2016)

*Wiener Tierschutzverein: Jagd - VfGH knallt Rechte von Waldeigentümern ab*
*VfGH spricht Eigentümern Recht auf Entscheidung über Bejagung ihres Grundstücks ab. WTV-Präsidentin Petrovic: „Wie viele Richterinnen und Richter im VfGH sind Jägerinnen oder Jäger?“*
_Vösendorf (OTS)_ - Darf ein Grundstückseigentümer selbst entscheiden, ob in seinem Wald gejagt werden darf? Ja, sollte man meinen. Doch nicht so in Österreich, wie nun auch ein aktuelles Zwischenurteil des Verfassungsgerichtshofes (VfGH) untermauert. Anlassfall war die Antragsstellung eines Kärntners, der aus ethischen Gründen seine Grundstücke für jagdfrei erklären lassen wollte. Dieser Fall steht allerdings stellvertretend für mehrere Liegenschaftseigentümerinnen und -eigentümer in ganz Österreich, die sich die Zwangsbejagung auf ihrem Grund und Boden nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen. Im Rahmen einer Bürgerinitiative gegen die Zwangsbejagung (http://www.zwangsbejagung-ade.at) setzen immer mehr Liegenschaftseigentümer rechtliche Schritte gegen die Nutzung ihrer Grundstücke für die Jagd und das Töten von Tieren. „Immer mehr Menschen lehnen dies aus ethischen Gründen ab oder fürchten schlicht und einfach die gefährliche Ballerei, die auch immer wieder Menschenleben kostet, in ihrer Nähe“, sagt Madeleine Petrovic, Präsidentin des Wiener Tierschutzvereins.

*„Natürliche Jäger“ haben in Ö keine Chance*
Da bereits in zwei Instanzen gegen den Antrag des Kärntners entschieden wurde, wurde nun in letzter Instanz der VfGH bemüht -ebenfalls mit für die Waldbesitzerinnen und -besitzer sowie den Tierschutz negativem Ausgang. „Diese Entscheidung ist wieder einmal ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Tierschutzbewegung in Österreich. Der WTV fordert die Offenlegung darüber, wie viele der Richterinnen und Richter im Verfassungsgerichtshof Jägerinnen oder Jäger sind“, so WTV-Präsidentin Madeleine Petrovic. Es sei erstaunlich, wie der VfGH hier agiere und es offenbar im Vorfeld nicht für nötig hielt, in der Sache genauer zu recherchieren. Den Argumenten für die Jagd stünden nicht nur gewichtige Argumente der Kritikerinnen gegenüber, sondern auch praktische Erfahrungen aus Regionen weltweit, welche die Jagd gänzlich verboten haben, so die Präsidentin weiter. In diesen Regionen spielte sich das ökologische Gleichgewicht, welches von Jagdbefürwortern ja immer wieder fälschlicherweise gerne als Argument pro Jagd herangezogen wird, durch die Zuwanderung von natürlichen Jägern wie Wolf, Luchs und Bär von selbst ein. „Dass redliche Bürger, die lediglich ihr Recht einfordern und auf die Natur achten wollen, jetzt in „Jubelaussendungen“ von Landesjagdverbänden auch noch verächtlich als militante Tierschützer bezeichnet werden, setzt dem Ganzen noch Krone auf“, so Petrovic.

Österreich - Land der Zwangsjagd

Was viele Menschen zudem nicht wissen: In Österreich ist man als privater Grundstückseigentümer quasi automatisch Zwangsmitglied in der jeweiligen Jagdgenossenschaft. Weiter negiert der VfGH mit seinem Beschluss bereits vorhandene Rechtsprechung auf höchstgerichtlicher europäischer Ebene. Denn für Länder wie Luxemburg, Frankreich und Deutschland wurde vom EMGR (dem Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte), sprich in allerhöchster Instanz, entschieden, dass es gegen das Grundrecht auf Eigentumsfreiheit verstößt, wenn ein Grundbesitzer nicht selbst entscheiden kann, ob er die Jagd auf eigenem Grund und Boden duldet oder nicht.

„Noch erstaunlicher ist die Begründung des VfGH, dass eine Umzäunung des eigenen Waldes für Waldbesitzerinnen und –besitzer zumutbar ist. In vielen Fällen ist das weder möglich, noch wirtschaftlich tragbar und entspricht nicht den klaren Intentionen des Forstrechts: Denn der Wald soll der Allgemeinheit dienen, den Menschen zur Erholung, den Tieren als Lebensraum und er darf nur in eng definierten Ausnahmefällen eingezäunt werden. Und diese Ausnahmen sind eher problematisch“, so Petrovic.

Und die Präsidentin fügt abschließend hinzu: „Traurig, dass Österreich in einem weiteren Punkt den Zug der modernen Zeit in Europa verpasst: Warum das ansonsten gut geschützte Eigentum gerade zum Töten von Wildtieren verletzt werden darf, verstehen vor allem junge Menschen gar nicht mehr. Mit dieser derartigen Judikatur -gefährlich wie eine Gewehrkugel - wird ein modernes Verständnis von ökologischer Waldpflege und Wildhege abgeknallt“.

*Rückfragen & Kontakt:*
Mag. (FH) Oliver Bayer 
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit 

Wiener Tierschutzverein 
Triester Straße 8 
2331 Vösendorf 

Mobil: 0699/ 16 60 40 66 
Telefon: 01/699 24 50 - 16 
[email protected] 
www.wiener-tierschutzverein.org


----------



## steiggeist (4. November 2016)

payne schrieb:


> ...
> *VfGH spricht Eigentümern Recht auf Entscheidung über Bejagung ihres Grundstücks ab. *
> 
> *...*
> ...



Für die Anhänger der Abschaffung der Jagd ist das nicht schön.
Für die Verteidiger eines freien Betretungsrechts der Natur kann die Begründung des VfGH aber vielleicht noch nützlich sein, meint er doch das das Allgemeininteresse über das Eigentum zu stellen ist. Hier im Zusammenhang mit der (natürlich höchst umstrittenen) Meinung, dass die Jagd ein Dienst an der Allgemeinheit ist.
Dass das freie Betretungsrecht ein sehr hohes Gut ist wird im Urteil auch - im Zusammenhang mit Umzäunungen - festgehalten.

Also ob dieses Urteil auf lange Sicht die Jäger freuen wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. November 2016)

Obwohl der Europäische Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte in Fällen in Frankreich, Luxemburg und Deutschland bereits entschieden hat .... kam der VfGH zu einem anderen Schluss." 

Und wieder einmal zeigt sich, daß in Österreich die Uhren anders ticken. Soweit ich herausfinden konnte, geht es da im ein Stück Land mit 1,6 Hektar. Für jene, die - so wie ich - nie so richtig eine Vorstellung von dem Flächenmaß Hektar entwickelt haben, das sind 0,016 km², also ein z.B.ein Quadart mit ca. 125m Kantenlänge. Da ist es ganz sicher absolut zwingend notwendig, daß auch diese Fläche bejagt wird. Lächerlich.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2016)

Das Problem sind nicht die paar m² sondern die Vorbildwirkung die ausgelöst würde....


----------



## steiggeist (9. November 2016)

Eine Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker, die unter anderem alpine Vereine vehement fordern, sieht Maier weniger skeptisch. „Der Bau einer Forststraße ist ein viel größerer Eingriff als das Befahren so einer Straße mit einem Mountainbike.“ Zitat Franz Maier, Präsident Umweltdachverband


----------



## steiggeist (9. November 2016)

die Jäger und eine Klubklausur im Parlament.
Da wird auch über Radfahrer geredet...
Die Jäger fühlen sich ungeliebt, sagen sie, und:
"Man ist sich bewusst, dass die Jagd nicht mehr so unumstritten ist, wie sie einst war. Jogger und Mountainbiker sehen sich in der Nutzung der Natur beeinträchtigt,.."
Wir sehen die Jagd als ein Hobby mit intensivem Eingriff in die Natur. Diese Natur müssen sich die Jäger gleichberechtigt mit Erholungssuchenden teilen!
Hier der Artikel in der Presse:  http://diepresse.com/home/politik/innenpolitik/5114827/Ungeliebte-Jaeger_Grosses-Halali-im-Parlament


----------



## HelmutK (9. November 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Die Jäger fühlen sich ungeliebt, sagen sie, und:
> "Man ist sich bewusst, dass die Jagd nicht mehr so unumstritten ist, wie sie einst war. Jogger und Mountainbiker sehen sich in der Nutzung der Natur beeinträchtigt,.."



Na ja, vielleicht sollten sich die Jäger auch mal die Frage stellen, warum Ihr Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung schwindet. Wer sich gegen ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen wie z. B. die Radfahrer/Mountainbiker stellt und ihnen das (Betretungs-) Recht auf allen Wegen in der Natur und im Wald kategorisch abspricht, ihre berechtigten Anliegen nicht anerkennt und sie schlicht nicht in der Natur haben will, der macht sich keine Freunde, sondern Gegner, der wirft Fragen auf und stellt seine eigenen Anliegen in ein fragwürdiges Bild.


----------



## mw.dd (29. November 2016)

Jägerlatein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (30. November 2016)

In den USA wird die Thematik auch (schon) angesprochen -- z.B. bei Teton Gravity Research:  Why Most of Austria’s Best Singletrack Is Illegal to Ride


----------



## payne (30. November 2016)

Gute Werbung für Österreich das bringt Touristen


----------



## akri1337 (5. Dezember 2016)

ich würde gerne mal bei schnee einen trail/piste runterfahren.
kann man das wo in österreich (legal)?


----------



## grey (5. Dezember 2016)

Am Semmering und in Leogang gibts ein rennen afaik.


----------



## akri1337 (5. Dezember 2016)

vlt zuerst mal ohne rennen
ich glaub sowieso nicht dass ich weit komm


----------



## grey (5. Dezember 2016)

Ob du da was offizielles finden wirst bezweifle ich. 

Schöckl hat auch im Winter betrieb, aber das wirst vermutlich nicht wollen.


----------



## akri1337 (5. Dezember 2016)

wieso werde ich das nicht wollen?


----------



## grey (5. Dezember 2016)

Klang für mich eher nach piste bzw. offeneres Gelände runterglühen als einen ruppigen Trail oder eine sehr anspruchsvolle dhstrecke im Wald.
Ansonsten spricht wohl nichts gegen schöckl.


----------



## akri1337 (5. Dezember 2016)

ich würd alles gern mal ausprobiern 
halt langsam steigern


----------



## Speichennippel (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich war noch nie in den Alpen. Und wenn, dann mit dem Rennrad.
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich in den Lungau, mit MTB, so der Plan. Als besondere Herausforderung will ich dort den "Lungau-extrem" fahren. Am Stück.
Jetzt lese ich, dass MTB-fahren grundsätzlich verboten ist, nur da, wo es freigegeben ist. Im Lungau ist die Strecke wohl freigegeben, aber nur von 9-19 Uhr. In 10h ist das nicht zu schaffen.
Die Tourismusbehörde meint, dass ist ja auch eine Mehrtagestour.

Ich bin sprachlos, dass es solche Beschränkungen gibt. Das empfinde ich als massiven Einschnitt in meine Bewegungsfreiheit. 

Sorry fürs jammern, auf über 70 Seiten hier bin ich wahrscheinlich der 100000de der diesen Zustand beklagt. Bis gerade war mir das Thema aber nicht bewusst, deshalb schreibe ich meinen Ärger hier hin.

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich den ganzen Urlaub storniere, mich über die Zeiten hinwegsetze, oder brav bin und das Ding in, den Oberen genehmen, Häppchen fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xSophie (6. Dezember 2016)

Es ist an sich überall das gleiche mit den Jägern egal ob Motocross, Quad oder MTB, da es meistens Privatgelände ist. Also wundert euch nicht, wenn versehentlich ein Jäger das falsche Ziel getroffen hat


----------



## scratch_a (6. Dezember 2016)

Urlaub stornieren und in ein Land fahren, wo man sich den Urlaub nicht mit solchen schönen Gesetzen kaputt machen kann?


----------



## Pilatus (6. Dezember 2016)

aber unbedingt im Tourismusbüro beschweren. sonst ändert sich nichts...


----------



## Speichennippel (7. Dezember 2016)

Wenn die MTBler weg bleiben, werden wohl noch nicht einmal die temporären Erlaubnisse aufrecht erhalten werden können.
Die Bemühungen, wenigstens ein paar Strecken zu legalisieren, sollte man unterstützen.


----------



## roliK (7. Dezember 2016)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Die Bemühungen, wenigstens ein paar Strecken zu legalisieren, sollte man unterstützen.


Nein, sollte man nicht.

Wenn du die Wahl hast, einfach woanders hinfahren und den Tourismusverband im Lungau wissen lassen, warum du den Urlaub nicht dort verbringen willst. Das wird auf lange Sicht mehr bewegen als ein paar freigegebene Alibi-Forststraßen.


----------



## Speichennippel (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde noch einmal vergleichen, was offiziell angeboten wird und was ich bereits für Touren zusammengeklickt habe. Das wird eh kein reiner Bike-Urlaub und wenn es für ein paar Touren reicht, ist es OK. Vielleicht nehme ich auch das Rennrad mit.
Der Touri-Behörde habe ich jedoch geschrieben, dass ich mir unter diesen Umständen etwas anderes suche.


----------



## payne (8. Dezember 2016)

Die Schwarze Bauernbande hat das Land fest im griff Österreich ist immer letzter wenn es um was neues geht da gibt es Sprichwort bei uns 
*Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht.*


----------



## steiggeist (21. Dezember 2016)

#legalbiken #Steiermark



MTB-Modell Steiermark:
"Lenkung durch ein hochqualitatives Angebot, keine Strafen, keine Verbote."

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/mtb-modell-steiermark/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/886d16e820.html


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Dezember 2016)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken #Steiermark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na mal sehen ob mehr als 2 strecken herauskommen ich glaube nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (4. Januar 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken #Steiermark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja - das wird man sehen, wenn Strafen OFFIZIELL abgeschafft sind. Ne Absichterklärung ist ne Absichtserklärung.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Januar 2017)

Mhh...wäre mit Sicherheit ein erster großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber einen etwas faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt es bei mir trotzdem. Immerhin existieren die Gesetze ja trotzdem noch und sobald z.B. ein Grundstücksbesitzer klagt, haben die Richter die Arschkarte.


----------



## CreepingDeath (9. Januar 2017)

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? Außer dass sich irgendjemand irgendwo getroffen hat und dass sich alle gut verstanden haben, steht doch nirgends etwas, also insb. kein Modell. Oder doch?


----------



## tane (9. Januar 2017)

...F..K THEM!!!!!


----------



## steiggeist (7. Februar 2017)

Momentan wird vom Innenministerium eine Änderung des Versammlungsrechts erwogen. Von vielen wird dies als "Demoverbot" gesehen. Verständlicherweise steigt der Widerstand gegen diese beabsichtigte Einschränkung. Auch wir von upmove können uns über das Ansinnen des Hrn. Innenminister nur wundern.

Schon das Schieben von Fahrrädern auf Forststraßen bei unseren Trutzpartien wollte man mit allen möglichen Mitteln verhindern. So wurden zum Beispiel kurzerhand "Forstliche Sperrgebiete" errichtet.

Leider ist es in Österreich oft nur über Demonstration möglich, dass nötige Augenmerk auf einen ungelösten gesellschaftlichen Konflikt zu lenken. Ein Demonstrationsverbot, wenn auch nur eingeschränkt, ist komplett ungeeignet einen Beitrag zur Konfliktlösung zu geben. Darüber hinaus ist dieses Vorhaben einer modernen Demokratie unwürdig. 
Wenn es dem Innenminister zu viele Demonstrationen gibt sollte er über Wege nachdenken, wie Anliegen der Zivilgesellschaft in angemessener Form öffentlich dargestellt werden können.

Die freie Platzwahl für Versammlungen ist, wie unser Beispiel der Trutzpartien zeigt, momentan aber für eine sinnvolle Ausübung des Demonstrationsrechts fundamental. Demonstrationen in Innenstädten ermöglichen außerdem eine etwas leichtere Aktivierung von Gleichgesinnten. Ebenso ist es in zentralen Lagen einfacher Journalisten für die direkte Berichterstattung zu animieren. Letztlich zwei wesentliche Gründe warum es genau so ist wie es ist. Daran darf nicht gerüttelt werden. 

Die sinnvoll mögliche Ausübung des Demonstrationsrechts ist für eine funktionierende Demokratie fundamental!

http://derstandard.at/2000052234126...es-Demo-Verbot-fuer-voellig-verfassungswidrig


----------



## trail_desire (7. Februar 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Momentan wird vom Innenministerium eine Änderung des Versammlungsrechts erwogen. Von vielen wird dies als "Demoverbot" gesehen. Verständlicherweise steigt der Widerstand gegen diese beabsichtigte Einschränkung. Auch wir von upmove können uns über das Ansinnen des Hrn. Innenminister nur wundern.
> 
> Schon das Schieben von Fahrrädern auf Forststraßen bei unseren Trutzpartien wollte man mit allen möglichen Mitteln verhindern. So wurden zum Beispiel kurzerhand "Forstliche Sperrgebiete" errichtet.
> 
> ...


Unglaublich....Da wird Österreichauch dieses Jahr auf mein Geld verzichten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (7. Februar 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Unglaublich....Da wird Österreichauch dieses Jahr auf mein Geld verzichten müssen.


Schreib das bitte an den Tourismusverband.
Würde das jeder machen, könnte es passieren, dass die Politik doch mal erwacht.


----------



## trail_desire (7. Februar 2017)

Ich bin mir sicher


mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Schreib das bitte an den Tourismusverband.
> Würde das jeder machen, könnte es passieren, dass die Politik doch mal erwacht.


Ich bin mir sicher, daß der Tourismusverband hier mitliest.....wenn nicht wären die ja noch dümmer als ohnehin schon vermutet....


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Februar 2017)

Blöderweise hat es wieder geschneit, daher vergessen die Leute jetzt wieder eine Weile, dass es nicht mehr so gut um die Schigebiete gestellt ist und man Alternativen aufbauen muss.
Aber wir Ösis brauchen für sowas immer etwas länger.
Meist ist es aber dann zu spät und keiner hat es kommen sehen.


----------



## steiggeist (8. Februar 2017)

Am 3.Februar 2017 besuchten wir das Alpe–Adria MTB Forum in Ljubljana.
Wir erläuterten den internationalen Kollegen die Lage in Österreich, und unser FrieRadler sammelte Eindrücke, die er euch hier schildert...

FrieRadler: Gesetze respektieren auf Italienisch, Biker-Hölle in Österreich


----------



## scratch_a (8. Februar 2017)

Da werden im Beitrag über die Eindrücke gleich paar gute Alternativen genannt, danke


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Februar 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Unglaublich....Da wird Österreichauch dieses Jahr auf mein Geld verzichten müssen.


Diese Entscheidung hab ich schon früher getroffen, leider komme ich nicht Drumm herum dieses Jahr wohl Pickerl Geld da zu lassen, das wars dann aber auch! Mehr bekommt ösi Land so lange nicht von mir bis ich mit allen Hobbys gern gesehener Gast bin! Ski fahren kann man auch noch wo anders in den Alpen!


----------



## trail_desire (9. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidung hab ich schon früher getroffen, leider komme ich nicht Drumm herum dieses Jahr wohl Pickerl Geld da zu lassen, das wars dann aber auch! Mehr bekommt ösi Land so lange nicht von mir bis ich mit allen Hobbys gern gesehener Gast bin! Ski fahren kann man auch noch wo anders in den Alpen!


Ich hatte in meinem Beitrag das "auch" vergessen......auch dieses Jahr bekommen sie kein Geld. Noch nicht mal Pickerl.....geht auch ohne Autobahn so hab ich es letztes Jahr schon zwei mal gemacht


----------



## Hofbiker (9. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht wird es mit der Mikl Hanni eine Lösung geben.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Februar 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> . Noch nicht mal Pickerl.....geht auch ohne Autobahn so hab ich es letztes Jahr schon zwei mal gemacht


Mit 2 kleinen Kindern versucht man halt die Fahrzeit kurz zur halten, ohne Kids gabs von mir auch noch nicht Mal das Pickerl, vorher tanken und durch....


----------



## steiggeist (9. Februar 2017)

#wegefreiheit

Andreas Ermacora, Präsident des Österreichischer Alpenverein - ÖAV läßt aufhorchen:
Er sieht die Zeit gekommen, die österreichischen Politiker von der Sinnhaftigkeit und Notwendigkeit einer verfassungsmäßigen Absicherung der Wegefreiheit nach bayrischem oder Schweizer Vorbild zu überzeugen!

Wir sagen: Super Sache!
Mehr dazu in diesem Artikel: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/alpenvere...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e823.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (13. Februar 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Am 3.Februar 2017 besuchten wir das Alpe–Adria MTB Forum in Ljubljana.
> Wir erläuterten den internationalen Kollegen die Lage in Österreich, und unser FrieRadler sammelte Eindrücke, die er euch hier schildert...
> 
> FrieRadler: Gesetze respektieren auf Italienisch, Biker-Hölle in Österreich



na, da habts aber nicht wirklich mit den richtigen geredet bzw ungenau recherchiert.
zur lage in slo möcht ich da noch ergänzen, dass biken auf forststrassen (wie auch autofahren...) erlaubt ist, aber auf wanderwegen und anderen steigen nach dem naturschutzgesetz verboten.

der feine unterschied ist eben der, dass es in slo keinen großgrundbesitz gibt und die verfolgung der biker noch nicht so gewerbsmäßig wie in AT durchgeführt wir. die kieberei trifft man ja eher selten an am wanderweg. also niemand, der da exekutiert.

die im artikel erwähnte region um tržič, hmm, da fällt mir ein, der wirt aufn roblekov dom holt dich vom bike runter, auf garantie. oder hinten weiter auf der vertatscha, am querweg, da hat ein slowene auf fb bilder vom BBS gepostet. 2 tage später steht der inspektor vor der tür und kassiert 100 euro strafe. daneben, dobrča, sollte man auch vorsichtig sein. 
oder, osp (bei triest), istralandiatrail: fein propagiert von einer bikezeitschrift, beworben von diversen dt anbietern: die bullen warten am forstweg (dort, wo die pzs den wanderweg saniert hat) und cashen ab.

oder golte bei celje, auch dort isses nimmer eitel wonne. lests halt ein bisserl im slo forum nach...

seis wie es sei, gegen AT nach wie vor himmlische zustände, aber besser wirds auch nicht.

achja, falls hier anbieter mitlesen: für euch kanns wirklich teuer werden nach dem naturschutzgesetz in slo... teurer als in AT sogar, hihi.


----------



## scratch_a (13. Februar 2017)

Na toll..ich glaub, wir bleiben daheim in Bayern. Ist halt doch hier der Himmel auf Erden


----------



## steiggeist (13. Februar 2017)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> na, da habts aber nicht wirklich mit den richtigen geredet bzw ungenau recherchiert.
> zur lage in slo möcht ich da noch ergänzen, dass biken auf forststrassen (wie auch autofahren...) erlaubt ist, aber auf wanderwegen und anderen steigen nach dem naturschutzgesetz verboten.
> 
> der feine unterschied ist eben der, dass es in slo keinen großgrundbesitz gibt und die verfolgung der biker noch nicht so gewerbsmäßig wie in AT durchgeführt wir. die kieberei trifft man ja eher selten an am wanderweg. also niemand, der da exekutiert.
> ...



@zweiheimischer , danke für deine Ergänzungen.
Da in deinen Ausführungen doch ein wenig Kritik mitschwingt ("ungenau recherchiert"), seien mir hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen gestattet 

Unser FrieRadler schrieb:


> Überraschung, Überraschung! Es gibt auch anderswo Probleme. Peanuts müssen wir von nördlich des Alpenhauptkammes entgegenhalten: Da wird eine Fahrverbotstafel aufgestellt, da wird ein Biker schriftlich verwarnt, weil er sein Bike durchs Gebirge geschoben oder getragen hat, da muss wegen einer Rechtsunsicherheit eine Veranstaltung abgesagt werden. Das war‘s dann auch schon wieder.
> 
> Und zuletzt die Einsicht der Männer aus dem Süden: „Ja, wir haben Problemchen, aber die wirkliche Mountainbiker-Hölle befindet sich in Österreich“. In der Alpenrepublik ist ja alles verboten, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, und der Gedanke, dass man auf einer Forststraßen von einem Forstsheriff aufgehalten werden kann, will gar nicht in ihre Köpfe.



Wir sprachen mit Andrej DeKleva, Mastermind von mtb.si, und Peter Dakskobler, Veranstalter vom Soca Outdoor Festival und Präsident von slowenischen Konsortium Odprimopoti.si (\"freie Wege\"). Daraus entstand das vom FrieRadler beschriebene Bild, dass jetzt nicht so groß von deinen Schilderungen entfernt ist.

Die Geschichte vom "Rad tragenden" Kollegen stellte sich für uns anders dar:
Kolesar Jernej, so sein Name, postete ein Foto von sich, das Rad tragend, auf einem Wanderweg.
Er bekam einen Brief, in dem er verwarnt wurde.
Daruf hin griffen die Medien und Tourismusorganisationen das Thema auf.
Seit dem gibt es auf twitter & fb das Hashtag "VSISMOGORSKIKOLESARJERNEJ"("wir sind alle Kolesar Jernej".
Und es gibt jetzt offizielle Bestrebungen, auch mit dem Ministerium, hier eine generelle, am Besten gesetzliche Lösung zu finden, um das Fahren auf den Trails auch legal zu ermöglichen.
Auf mehrfaches Nachfragen erklärten uns die Kollegen, dass es noch zu keinen Geldstrafen gekommen ist, und es in der Praxis im Allgemeinen keine Probleme gibt.

Ich hoffe hiermit unseren Leumund wieder hergestellt zu haben


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Februar 2017)

danke für die aufklärung, habts also doch brav recherchiert. nur, dass AT allein die bikerhölle ist, stimmt sooo nicht.
im speziellen haben da die rotkarierten auf der begunschitza wieder mal zu dick aufgetragen. scheint in zeiten wie diesen üblich zu sein. tja, die fama...
das mit dem inspektorhunderter wär aber schon eine superstammtischgschicht ;-)

btw, wissts ihr mehr von der geschichte um osp? oder sind das auch fakenews?


----------



## Gudyo (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, habe jetzt hier mal einiges quergelesen und möchte einer Aussage widersrechen, nämlich das Tourismusverbände hier mitlesen UND daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen. Vor einigen Tagen fand ich den Bikeholiday Katalog in meinem Briefkasten und war völlig erstaunt in welchem Mountainbikeeldorado ich doch schon seit Jahren Urlaub mache. Verbotsschilder mit der Androhung von Strafanzeige bei Mißachtung sprechen da eine andere Sprache. Ich glaube eher das die Tourismusverbände unter Wahrnehmungsverklärung leiden und sich gegen die Allmacht der grauen Eminenzen in den Gemeinden auch nicht wehren wollen oder können weil solche Posten ja meist vom Bürgermeister vergeben werden. Alle maulen hier im Pinzgau über Leogang und Saalbach, die würden ja die ganzen Biker ziehen und für den einheimischen Tourismus bleibt nix über aber zeitgleich sperrt man einen Teil des Tauernradwege und zwingt die Touristen über die Landstrasse zu fahren. Als Radtourist würde mir so der Ort Unken auch nur im Gedächnis bleiben als unschöner Streckenteil mit erhöhtem Gefahrenpotential für Leib und Leben. Zudem der Radweg auch noch als familienfreundlich eingestuft ist. Auch finde ich die Region mehr als arm an schönen Trails, da lob ich mir die permanenten MTB Strecken in den Niederlanden, mehr Trail pro Fläche geht nun wirklich nicht auch wen es an den Höhenmetern fehlt, tausendmal spassiger als 1 Stunden über Asphalt zum Heutal hoch zu kurbeln. Eigentlich fahr ich nur noch her weil wir hier mitlerweile Freundschaften geschlossen haben aber zum Biken gibts mit Sicherheit bessere Regionen. Schade drum!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Februar 2017)

Italien ist auch alles andere als eine gemähte Wiese. Am Gardasee hat man ja schon gesehen, was passiert, wenn den Behörden die Hutschnur platzt. 
Was halt in Italien ein wichtiger Punkt ist: Ein anderes Eigentums- und Naturverständnis.


----------



## TTT (15. Februar 2017)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Alle maulen hier im Pinzgau über Leogang und Saalbach, die würden ja die ganzen Biker ziehen und für den einheimischen Tourismus bleibt nix über aber zeitgleich sperrt man einen Teil des Tauernradwege und zwingt die Touristen über die Landstrasse zu fahren.


Dazu kann man dann noch ergänzen, dass sich z.B. Saalbach gegen eine Lockerung des Grundsätzlichen Fahrverbots für Radfahrer im Wald in Österreich stark gemacht hat, weil sie ja dann ihr Monopol verlieren würden! Ein Grund, warum ich auch sicherlich nicht nach Saalbach fahren würde. Aber ganz Österreich meide ich ja eh schon so gut es geht.


----------



## steiggeist (23. Februar 2017)

Wir haben im Dezember von den Bemühungen um ein "MTB-Modell Steiermark" berichtet (siehe hier: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/mtb-modell-steiermark/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e820.html).

Nun kann man auch in der Steirer-Krone etwas dazu lesen.
Die wichtigste Info: es fehlt (nach wie vor) am nötigen Geld, um das umzusetzen....


----------



## rpguagua (24. Februar 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Wir haben im Dezember von den Bemühungen um ein "MTB-Modell Steiermark" berichtet (siehe hier: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/mtb-modell-steiermark/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e820.html).
> 
> Nun kann man auch in der Steirer-Krone etwas dazu lesen.
> Die wichtigste Info: es fehlt (nach wie vor) am nötigen Geld, um das umzusetzen....


Zumindest steht mal etwas positives zum Mountainbiken in der Krone, das ist ja schon ein kleiner Erfolg...Lösung ist es natürlich keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (24. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe der handel verkauft dieses jahr wieder unmengen an e-bikes dan steigt der druck auf die verantwortlichen immer schön weiter 

Dann gibts vieleicht irgendwann mal eine gesamt Österreichische lösung


----------



## steiggeist (1. März 2017)

#legalbiken, einmal aus einer anderen Perspektive

"Muschi am Mittwoch: Ski ist tot, es lebe das MTB…
… und bei mir läuten die Alarmglocken. Was auf den ersten Blick aussieht wie eine Aufwertung unseres Sports, durch den Niedergang der Schneesicherheit in den Alpen, mutiert in Wirklichkeit langsam aber sicher zu einem Alptraum. Genau zu dem Alptraum, in dem sich der Skisport schon seit Jahren befindet. Eine ghettoisierte Partygesellschaft, gelenkt durch die Geldströme der Tourismusbranche, lassen den Wunsch auf eine „Freie Fahrt auf freien Wegen“ wohl dauerhaft in weite Ferne rücken. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass alles was jetzt so schön aussieht, in Wirklichkeit der Anfang vom Ende der Freiheit auf dem Rad sein wird."
...
 "Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht vielleicht mehr 26 Zoll bin als ich gedacht habe? Gehört mein Verständnis vom Radfahren nicht mehr in den Mainstream, weil es nicht erlebnisorientiert genug ist? Vielleicht bin ich dann bald einfach nur wieder das, was ich in meiner Jugend schon war: aufsässig, unangepasst, illegal und dazu noch vom Aussterben bedroht. Das Schöne ist, das vieles im Alter seinen Schrecken verliert. Illegales Radeln im Wald gehört definitiv dazu. Dieses Problem bleibt solange winzig, solange ich schneller fahre als der Verfolger hinter mir."

Hier geht es weiter zu diesem interessanten und kontroversen Artikel: https://goo.gl/3BTplF


----------



## steiggeist (2. März 2017)

Der Antrag der Grünen zur Freigabe der Forststraßen wandert übers Plenum vom Sportausschuss zum Landwirtschaftsausschuss

Leider bleibt die ÖVP noch immer bei ihren Nein zur Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer.
Seit 25 Jahren wird der Ausbau des bestehenden Streckennetzes versprochen, seit 25 Jahren scheitert man immer wieder am fehlenden Geld oder der fehlenden Einsicht der Grundbesitzer und Jagdpächter.

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...l&utm_content=html&utm_campaign=mailaboeinzel

https://www.parlament.gv.at/PAKT/PR/JAHR_2017/PK0126/index.shtml


----------



## steiggeist (2. März 2017)

#legalbiken im Parlament






Wie oben berichtet wandert der Antrag der Grünen zur Freigabe der Forststraßen vom Sportausschuss zum Landwirtschaftsausschuss.

Dabei wurde er im Plemum des Parlaments diskutiert.
Die FPÖ und ÖVP sind dagegen, mit bekannt falschen Zahlen (es gibt keinen 10.000km frei gegebene Forststraßen in Österreich!) und komplett falsch dargestellter Haftungsfrage.

Klare Zustimmung von den Die Grünen und der SPÖ mit deren Sprechern Hermann Krist(SPÖ) und Georg Willi und Dieter Brosz(Die Grünen).

Anscheinend ist Radfahren eine Sache die die Welt politisch in Rechts und Links scheidet.

Die Debatte kann man sich hier anschauen: https://goo.gl/UWQkxI


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. März 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Dieses Problem bleibt solange winzig, solange ich schneller fahre als der Verfolger hinter mir."



DAS ist die geniale und einfache Lösung. Bis der üblicherweise etwas übergewichtige Jäger von seinem Hochstand runtergekraxelt ist, bin ich längst über alle Berge. Man könnte fast meinen, diese Redewendung kommt vom MTBen.


----------



## TTT (4. März 2017)

Und dann machen sie es so: http://derstandard.at/2233499/Trampusch-beim-Moutainbiken-angefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. März 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Und dann machen sie es so: http://derstandard.at/2233499/Trampusch-beim-Moutainbiken-angefahren



Ist zwar ein wenig Älter aber passt genau Tatort Wienerwald  das Schwarze Mafia Gebiet.


----------



## payne (4. März 2017)

*Stylisch und elektrisch: Der Trend auf zwei Rädern*


Baden Fahrrad Mountainbike Fahrradhändler christian Pfannberger





Foto: KURIER/Markus Foschum






200 Jahre nach Erfindung des Fahrrads boomt der Markt. Sechs von zehn Österreichern treten zumindest ab und zu in die Pedale – immer öfter mit Elektro-Hilfe. Und dafür gibt man gerne einiges aus.



04.03.2017, 20:42



Sogar im Stand drückt diese Rennmaschine (Fahrrad kann man da schwer sagen) nur eines aus: Geschwindigkeit. Mattschwarzer Carbonrahmen, gefährlich dünn anmutende Reifen, innenliegende Schalt- und Bremszüge. "Heb es mal auf", sagt Christian Pfannberger lächelnd. Ganze viereinhalb Kilo bringt der Renner auf die Waage. Von "Drahtesel" ist da keine Spur mehr.

Pfannberger betreibt in Baden (NÖ) seit einem Jahr ein Rad-Fachgeschäft. Bei dem ehemaligen Staatsmeister finden Bike-Freunde keine Massenware, sondern gehobene Qualität zum gehobenen Preis. Doch der ist kein Problem. "Die teuersten Modelle verkaufen sich fast am besten. Bei den E-Bikes etwa ist die Kategorie um rund 5000 Euro unser Bestseller", erklärt Pfannberger. Die günstigsten Räder gibt es ab 2700 Euro.


Neben den Gravel-Bikes (Rennräder mit breiteren Reifen) sind E-Bikes überhaupt das Thema. Da führt derzeit kein (Rad-)Weg vorbei. "Fast jeder, der damit eine Probefahrt macht, kauft dann auch eines", meint Pfannberger. Vor allem bei Trekking- und Mountainbikes ist die Unterstützung der Muskelkraft durch den Elektromotor beliebt. "Oft sind es Leute, die nur ab und zu fahren. Man kann damit Strecken und Höhenmeter bewältigen, die sonst nicht möglich wären. Und wenn man zu zweit oder in Gruppen unterwegs ist, gleicht das E-Bike Leistungsunterschiede aus. Und mit den derzeit aktuellen breiteren Reifen fährt man über Wurzeln drüber, als ob sie nicht da wären." Die "normalen" Fahrräder verkaufen sich – vor allem im sportlichen Bereich – zwar auch weiterhin gut, die E-Bikes "entwickeln sich aber fast schon zu unserem stärksten Segment", sagt Pfannberger.






*Elektrisierend*
E-Bikes sind natürlich nicht nur in Baden der Renner, sondern österreichweit. "Das Pedelec (Anm., Pedal Electric Cycle) hat seinen Imagewandel weg vom Seniorenfahrzeug bereits abgeschlossen. Der Markt ist kontinuierlich und stark steigend", analysiert etwa der Verband der Sportartikelerzeuger und Sportausrüster Österreichs (VSSÖ). Mehr als 80.000 E-Bike-Käufer im Vorjahr können nicht irren. Dieser Trend elektrisiert auch generell den Fahrradmarkt. Denn während seit einigen Jahren die Gesamtverkäufe auf hohem Niveau von rund 400.000 Rädern stagnieren, erlebt das E-Bike einen steilen Höhenflug.

"Im Jahr 2015 wurden in Österreich pro Million Einwohner rund 8980 E-Fahrräder verkauft. Das ist in Europa nach den Niederlanden und Belgien der dritte Platz. Insgesamt sind in Österreich bereits mehr als 300.000 Elektro-Fahrräder im Einsatz", sagt Markus Gansterer vom Verkehrsclub Österreich (VCÖ). Und nicht nur in der Freizeit erobert sich das E-Bike seinen Platz, sondern "auch im Alltag. Immer mehr fahren damit etwa auch in die Arbeit, weil man so nicht ins Schwitzen kommt. Außerdem haben es die Hersteller geschafft, dass die E-Fahrräder nun auch cool ausschauen", sagt Gansterer.

Nicht nur die E-Bikes sind cool, das Radeln hat generell sein Image entstaubt. "Das Fahrrad wird immer mehr vom reinen Fortbewegungsmittel zum Lifestyle-Produkt und Statussymbol und damit zum Autoersatz", heißt es etwa in einer Studie der MODUL University Vienna von 2015. Eng damit hängt zusammen, dass Radfahren im Alltag nicht mehr nur auf Menschen zutrifft, die entweder sehr sportlich sind oder sich kein Auto leisten wollen (können). "Die Einteilung der Bevölkerung in ,die Autofahrenden‘ oder die ,Radfahrenden‘ ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Auch 60 Prozent der Autofahrenden nutzen das Fahrrad als Verkehrsmittel im Alltag", heißt es in einer VCÖ-Studie.

*Lasten und Falten*
Das Fahrrad unterstreicht die eigene Persönlichkeit und Individualität, auch weil der Handel für die verschiedensten Nischen Fahrräder anbietet. "Ein Segment, in dem sich derzeit einiges tut, sind Transportfahrräder", sagt VCÖ-Experte Markus Gansterer. Genutzt werden sie einerseits in der Wirtschaft, etwa bei Zustelldiensten, andererseits aber auch von Familien. "In Kopenhagen etwa hat schon jede vierte Familie ein Transportfahrrad", sagt Gansterer.

Stark im Kommen sind derzeit auch Falträder (nicht zu verwechseln mit Klapprädern). "Besonders im urbanen Bereich sind sie immer beliebter. Man kann sie gut mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln kombinieren, weil sie klein zusammenklappbar sind und man sie problemlos in Straßenbahn und U-Bahn mitnehmen kann", sagt Gansterer.

Generell gilt: Radfahren liegt im Trend. Sechs von zehn Österreichern im Alter von 16 bis 69 Jahren treten im Alltag in die Pedale.


Radurlaube


*Urlaub auf zwei Rädern: Das Angebot wird immer größer*
_Der Radtourismus boomt._

"Jeder fünfte Gast fährt zumindest einmal im Urlaub mit dem Rad, bei den Urlaubsarten liegt der Radurlaub auf Platz fünf. Radfahren hat in Österreich im Tourismus große Bedeutung", sagt Klaus Bichler von der Österreich Werbung.

Ein Klassiker im Angebot ist der Donauradweg. Die 330 Kilometer lange Route von Passau bis Wien erfreut sich auch mehr als 30 Jahre nach Gründung steigender Beliebtheit. 2016 waren hier gesamt 682.000 Radfahrer unterwegs – ein Plus von 6,4 Prozent zum Vorjahr. Davon waren 177.000 Gäste mehrtägige Urlauber, 119.000 Kurzurlauber, 226.000 Tagestouristen und 279.000 Alltagsradler. Und der Rad-Tourismus zahlt sich aus: 57 Euro werden pro Tag und Kopf bei mehrtägigen Radtouren ausgegeben, bei Kurzurlaubern sind es 73 Euro.

*Auf die Berge*
Ein weiteres Zielpublikum sind die Mountainbiker. Mehr als 800.000 Urlauber wollen mit dem Radl die österreichischen Berge kennenlernen. Als Vorbild gilt dabei Tirol mit seinem Mountainbikemodell 2.0: Durch die Freigabe von Wald- und Almwegen stehen 5345 Kilometer an Mountainbike-Routen zur Verfügung, 186 Kilometer an Singeltrails und 50 Bergbahnen bringen die Sportler in luftige Höhen.

Stark auf den Radtourismus setzen will künftig auch der Wienerwald in Niederösterreich. Von Schaffung des "E-Bike-Paradieses Wienerwald" spricht dabei der Geschäftsführer der Tourismusdestination, Mario Gruber. 800 Kilometer Mountainbike-Routen gibt es bereits im Wienerwald, doch diese sind großteils seit Jahren unverändert. "Das Angebot soll von der Streckenlänge her nicht groß verändert werden, aber attraktiver gemacht werden. Die Mountainbiker wollen nicht nur auf Waldwegen fahren", sagt Gruber.

Die Möglichkeiten werden noch heuer untersucht, auch die in die Jahre gekommene Beschilderung wird dann erneuert. "Angedacht sind zudem 15 reine Mountainbike-Trails sowie E-Bike-Verleihstationen an zehn Standorten in der Region", sagt Gruber. Zudem soll es künftig auch verstärkt geführte Mountainbike-Touren geben, in Kombination mit Angeboten der Vermieter der Region. Zwei bis drei Jahre plant man für die Umsetzung.


----------



## steiggeist (5. März 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken im Parlament
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Herr Doktor empfiehlt:


----------



## Ximi (5. März 2017)

Tach wieder einmal aus Kärnten!
Ich befürchte, ich wiederhole mich, aber der oben zitierte Kurier - Artikel offenbart wieder einmal eine Problematik, welche durch den E-Bike - Boom für mich nicht ausgeblendet werden kann/darf:
Gerade im Nahbereich von Ballungsräumen, bzw. beliebten Ausflugszielen, in welchen wir, wenn überhaupt, gerade so geduldet werden, nimmt die Frequenz an Bikern stark zu. Da sind jetzt auch viele dabei, welche durch Muskelkraft in gewisse Regionen nie vorgestoßen wären. Von der mangelnden Fahrtechnik und fehlendem Verständnis auf dem Trail bei einigen der Kandidaten will ich noch gar nicht sprechen, aber in unserem Nahbereich macht die spürbar zunehmende Zahl unsere Situation nicht leichter, überhaupt wo es noch keine offiziellen Wege gibt. Und diese Mehrzahl gehört in allen Verhandlungen berücksichtigt. Kann auch sein, dass sich die E-Bike - Sache auch positiv auswirkt, aber ich bin vorerst skeptisch.
Ist mein Standpunkt, kann natürlich jeder anders sehen.
Nachtrag: Dies sollte nicht der Anstoß für die x-te Grundsatzdiskussion über E-Bikes sein, sie haben natürlich auch ihre unbestrittenen Vorteile.


----------



## payne (5. März 2017)

Die E Biker werden das Problem noch verschärfen sie werden sich mit  noch höhere Geschwindigkeit fortbewegen und den Konflikt noch anheizen das wird den MTB Sport nicht weiter bringen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (6. März 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Und dann machen sie es so: http://derstandard.at/2233499/Trampusch-beim-Moutainbiken-angefahren


Dafür müsste ich mich auf Forstwegen bewegen. Welcher Mountainbiker macht denn so was?


----------



## payne (9. März 2017)

*Anlassfall Schöckl*
*Wanderer fühlen sich immer öfter ausgegrenzt*
Wandern boomt – das führt zu Konflikten. Etwa am Schöckl, wo der Weg vom Fuß der Leber sogar umgeleitet wurde. Viele sehen das als zunehmende Ausgrenzung.

Von *Robert Preis* | 06.00 Uhr, 26. Februar 2017



 Zu den Kommentaren 4

 Seite per E-Mail senden 






Umleitung des uralten Weges auf den Schöckl erregt die Gemüter der Wanderer © Auferbauer




*Robert Preis*
Redakteur Graz

 

Polizistin auf Flucht angefahren: Führerschein war bis Juli entzogen
Diese beiden Polizisten retteten einem 16-Jährigen das Leben
McDonald’s bleibt in Bruck und baut in St. Lorenzen
"Fliegendes" Steirer-Tattoo wird zum Internet-Hit
Mit den Semesterferien wurde es wärmer, doch Frühlingsgefühle löste das nicht bei allen aus. Im Gegenteil: Im Grazer Bergland kochte die Wandererseele, denn just der Alpenvereinsweg Nummer 20a – jener, der vom Fuß der Leber auf den Schöckl führt und somit einer der beliebtesten weit und breit ist – führt nun teilweise über die Gemeindestraße.


Der Grund: Ein Grundstücksbesitzer will Wanderer nicht mehr über sein Grundstück laufen lassen (wir berichteten) – wegen ihres schlechten Benehmens. Helmut Kreuzwirt, Obmann der Alpenvereinssektion Graz, kennt den Fall natürlich, sieht dieses Problem aber nicht. „Ich kann nicht feststellen, dass Wanderer mehr Müll als früher verursachen oder sich schlechter benehmen.“ Er muss aber zugeben: „Wandern boomt und wir werden die Leute kanalisieren müssen, denn gerade bei Modebergen wie dem Triebengraben oder dem Brettsteingraben wird das Problem immer größer.“ Der Alpenverein errichtete Info-Tafeln, die die Wege und das Verhalten am Berg erklären – vor allem in jenen Gebieten, die leicht zu erreichen sind.


„Kanalisieren“, dieses Wort bringt den Grazer Sachbuchautor und Wanderer Günter Auferbauer aber in Rage. „95 Prozent der Menschen verhalten sich korrekt, aber wie überall gibt es einen kleinen Rest. Das sind halt die weniger angenehmen Zeitgenossen.“ Dass ausgerechnet der Weg am Fuß der Leber wegen dieser Minderheit nun umgeleitet wird, ärgert ihn. „Dieser Weg ist quasi unser ergangenes Recht, den benutzen die Leute seit über 100 Jahren. Privatbesitz hin oder her, ganz Österreich ist schließlich bei irgendwem in Besitz.“ Er selbst gehe seit mehr als 60 Jahren von dort auf den Schöckl, „da sind die Leute früher mit den Skiern runter, und heute auch mit dem Mountainbike.“


Er beobachte aber in ganz Österreich, „dass immer mehr Grundstückseigentümer und vor allem Jäger gegen Wanderer und deren tradierte Wegerechte vorgehen. Es gibt da und dort sogar Unterschriftenlisten gegen Wanderrouten.“ Die Kritik treffe nicht nur Wanderer, sondern auch Tourengeher, Mountainbiker und Kletterer.


Wanderer nun zu „kanalisieren“, um dem Konflikt aus dem Weg zu gehen, wie es der Alpenvereins-Sektionschef vorschlägt, davon hält Auferbauer nichts: „Ich beobachte den zunehmenden Trend, dass der fußfreudige Nutzer von der Natur ausgegrenzt werden soll. Das dürfen wir nicht zulassen.“

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...anderer-fuehlen-sich-immer-oefter-ausgegrenzt

Jetzt auch gegen Wanderer es wird immer abstruser.


----------



## mw.dd (9. März 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Jetzt auch gegen Wanderer es wird immer abstruser.



Nicht jetzt; das war lange klar.
Es geht gegen das Betretungsrecht - Mountainbiker sind da nur das leichteste Ziel.


----------



## Aldar (9. März 2017)

eigentlich freue ich mich , auch wenn ich unbeteiligter bin, das es nun gegen  die Wanderer geht...
Die sind nämlich ein ganz anderer Gegner als die MTBler und evtl. kommt dadurch mehr Bewegung ins ganze


----------



## steiggeist (9. März 2017)

Es wir über kurz oder lange darauf hinaus laufen, dass wir in Österreich für die Wahrung des Zutritts zur Natur und der Erhaltung der Wege eine Institution mit öffentlichem Auftrag brauchen.
So wie es ein Denkmalamt, eine Naturschutzamt, Arbeitsinspektionen, ... gibt, wird es so was ähnliches wie ein "Amt für den freien Zutritt zur Natur und die Erhaltung der Wege zum Wandern und Radfahren" brauchen.

Was sich hier lustig anhört verbirgt einen traurigen Kern.
Ehrenamtliche Funktionäre, im obigen Beispiel des AV, wir von upmove zum Beispiel um "legal biken, kämpfen gegen von der Öffentlichkeit (mit)finanzierte Institutionen wie die Landwirtschaftskammer und die Jagdverbände.

Prinzipiell gäbe es so eine Stelle schon im Rahmen des "Konsumentenschutzes" bei der Arbeiterkammer.
Leider fehlt hier der explizite Auftrag und die nötige Austattung mit Personal und Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (14. März 2017)

Hier was aus Südtirol.

freizeit
*Radlose Wege*
In Südtirol soll das Mountainbiken in der Natur endlich geregelt werden, fordern Umweltschützer. Sie beklagen Schäden und Konflikte mit den Wanderern.
Von Lisa Maria Gasser 09.03.2017
Wenn die Temperaturen wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit ansteigen, zieht es Mensch und Tier wieder in die Natur. Mit dem nahenden Frühlingsbeginn erwacht bei vielen auch die Lust am Sporteln an der frischen Luft. Nicht nur zu Fuß, sondern immer öfters wird die Südtiroler Bergwelt inzwischen auf dem Rad erkundet. Doch was den einen Spaß, Freude an der unberührten Natur und nicht zuletzt Erholung beschert, ruft bei den anderen Sorgenfalten hervor. Die Umweltschützer haben das Mountainbiken“abseits der normierten Alltagswelt” ins Visier genommen. Denn in Südtirol gibt es keine gesetzliche Regelung für das Mountainbiken in der Natur. Ein großes Manko, meint die Umweltschutzgruppe Vinschgau. Ganz unrecht dürfte sie nicht haben, wie eine der wenigen Ausnahmen im Land zeigt, in der man sich für ein Mountainbike-Fahrverbot entschieden hat.

*Ausnahme zur Regel machen*
Anfang des Jahres wird der so genannte “Stoneman” in Medienberichten als “ein 115 langer Trail durch die Drei Zinnen mit vier Einstiegsspuren” beschrieben. Umgehend verschickt das Amt für Naturparke über das Landespresseamt eine Präzisierung. Man legt Wert “auf die Feststellung, dass auf dem gesamten Hochplateau der Drei Zinnen das Befahren mit Mountainbikes untersagt ist”. Das Fahrverbot, das für insgesamt sieben Wege erlassen wurde, geht auf das Jahr 1999 zurück. Zwei Ziele will man damit verfolgen, heißt es aus dem Amt für Naturparke: “Zum einen soll Konflikten vorgebeugt werden, die sich hin und wieder zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern auf schmalen Wegen und steigen ergeben. Und zum anderen möchte man Schäden vermeiden, die durch das Mountainbiking auf den mit öffentlichen Mitteln instand gehaltenen Stegen festzustellen waren.” Dieselben Gründe führen die Umweltschützer aus dem Vinschgau in einem offenen Brief an, den sie an den zuständigen Landesrat Richard Theiner geschickt haben, um mit Nachdruck ein Landesgesetz zu fordern, das das Mountainbiking in der Natur regelt. Denn, so schreiben die Umweltschützer um ihre Vorsitzende Eva Prantl: “Diese Sportart bleibt für die Natur nicht ohne Folgen.”






_

Erosionsschäden auf Wanderweg: nur eine der Folgen, die die Umweltschutzgruppe am wilden Mountainbiken kritisieren_

Wegschäden, Erosions- und Vegetationsschäden, Wildstörungen und Konfliktsituationen wie zum Beispiel Unfälle mit Wanderern seien nur einige Belastungsfaktoren, die der Freizeitspaß auf zwei Rädern mit sich bringe, heißt es in dem Schreiben. Das Unverständnis über die bislang fehlende gesetzliche Basis für das Mountainbiken wächst beim Blick über die Provinzgrenzen hinaus: “In Österreich und in der Nachbarprovinz Trient ist schon vor geraumer Zeit das Mountainbiking geregelt worden”, erinnern die Vinschger Umweltschützer. Im Trentino sind seit April 2015 sämtliche Wege, auf denen eine Gefahr für Wanderer bestehen könnte und das Mountainbiking umweltschädlich sein kann, für Mountainbiker gesperrt.
Genau so wie im Naturpark Drei Zinnen.

*Getrennte Wege gehen*
Um den Schutz von Natur und Wanderern zu gewährleisten, schlägt die Umweltschutzgruppe Vinschgau unter anderem vor, Landkarten mit ausgewiesenen Mountainbike-Routen zu erstellen, behutsam bei der Ausweisung neuer Routen vorzugehen sowie Kontrollen und Strafen bei Übertretungen einzuführen. Auch auf die Frage, welche Wege nun für Mountainbikes geeignet sind und für diese ausgewiesen werden sollen, hat man im Vinschgau eine Antwort gefunden: “Alle Forststraßen, alle Traktor- und LKW-Wege bis zu einem Gefälle von 30 Prozent und kurze Verbindungsstrecken.”

Gegen das Bedürfnis nach unberührter Natur und dem puren Landschaftserlebnis, das Mountainbiker immer wieder als Hauptgrund für ihre Fahrt durch Berge und Wälder angeben, hat man bei der Umweltschutzgruppe Vinschgau nichts – allerdings hat man sehr wohl etwas gegen “Fahrspaß ohne Regeln und Grenzen, ohne Geschwindigkeitslimits und möglichst auch ohne andere Verkehrsteilnehmer”. Daher lautet die Devise im offenen Brief an Landesrat Theiner: “Mountainbiking ja – Wildwuchs nein!”

https://www.salto.bz/de/article/08032017/mountainbiking


----------



## steiggeist (15. März 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Hier was aus Südtirol.
> 
> *Radlose Wege*
> In Südtirol soll das Mountainbiken in der Natur endlich geregelt werden, fordern Umweltschützer. Sie beklagen Schäden und Konflikte mit den Wanderern.
> ...



Laut unseren Informationen, sind solche Meldungen eine jährliches Ritual in Südtirol.
Kann getrost ignoriert werden...


----------



## steiggeist (15. März 2017)

*Kulturgut Wege - eine gefährdete Art?*

Unser Kollege Thomas hat sich seine Gedanken zu Wegefreiheit, Wegerecht und dem Verschwinden von Wegen, Pfaden und Steigen gemacht. Er kommt zu einer interessanten Erkenntnis: Der Schutz der Wege muss institutionalisiert werden, wenn wir sie für die nächsten Generationen erhalten wollen!

zum Artikel


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2017)

Es wird ein ewiger Kampf der verschieden Gruppen bleiben...solange sich nicht eine gegenseitige Achtung und Rücksicht einfindet. 
Als Skilangläufer geht es gegen die Wanderer, die einem die Loipe zertrampeln und sich dabei nichts denken...
Die fehlende/abnehmende allgemeine Erziehung, egal in welchem Zusammenhang, zeigt sich in allen Bereichen des Lebens. 
Unsere "geordnete Welt" wird immer stärker durch egoistisches Verhalten auf allen Ebenen und durch die zunehmende Vermischung verschiedener Kulturkreise durcheinander gebracht. Schluss mit Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen...der Umgang miteinander verroht leider immer mehr. 
Sowas läßt sich nicht aufhalten...weil es in der Politik keine klare Richtung gibt...
warum buchen noch so viele Deutsche einen Urlaub bei den Türken? Egoismus? alles Egal? 
Ähnlich Österreich...warum macht dort ein Mountainbiker Urlaub?... klar, ist eine geile Landschaft!...aber aus Prinzip fahre ich da seit Jahren nicht mehr hin, solange ich noch Mountainbikes mitnehme. 
Ehre hat anscheinend dem  Egoismus Platz gemacht.[emoji26]


----------



## steiggeist (23. März 2017)

#legalbiken #ebike

Dietmar legt heute im Standard unsere Sicht auf E-Bikes dar:

"... In drei Jahren, glaubt Tschugg, werden auf den Bergen mehr E-Bikes als herkömmliche Mountainbikes unterwegs sein. - 

Problem-Gesetz 

Genau diese Aussicht gefällt Dietmar Gruber gar nicht. Als Obmann des Vereins Upmove kämpft er gegen die herrschende Gesetzeslage in Österreich. Denn hierzulande ist Mountainbiken im Wald und auf dem Berg grundsätzlich verboten. Nur auf dafür ausgewiesenen Strecken ist Fahrradfahren erlaubt, eine Absurdität, die dem Forstgesetz von 1975 geschuldet ist. Darin wurde der freie Zugang zur Natur für Erholungsuchende festgeschrieben.

Allerdings gab es damals noch keine Mountainbikes, und so wurden Fahrräder ausgespart, eine im Alpenraum einzigartige Situation, die zur Folge hat, dass Mountainbiker förmlich in die Illegalität gedrängt werden. "Zur Erholungssuche sollte jedem der Zugang zur Natur erlaubt sein – aus eigener Körperkraft", sagt Gruber. Der E-Bike-Trend ist ihm nicht geheuer. Im Bemühen um mehr Toleranz für den Sport sei er gar kontraproduktiv.

Waldrowdies

"Wir laufen Gefahr, Verbündete zu verlieren. Denn das E-Bike wird immer mehr zum Gegenargument für die Öffnung der Wege", sagt Gruber. Kritiker monieren, dass nach den E-Bikes die Motorräder in den Wäldern Einzug halten würden. Als "Range-Extender" für ältere Menschen oder solche, die körperlich sonst nicht in der Lage wären, Rad zu fahren, lässt Gruber den Elektroantrieb gelten. Die sportliche Nutzung auf Trails lehnt er hingegen ab. Das habe mit Erholungssuche nichts mehr zu tun. Auf eigens dafür angelegten Strecken seien E-Bikes in Ordnung, auf dem Hometrail nicht: "Leute, die fit sind, machen mit einem E-Bike das vier- oder fünffache Pensum. Was heißt das für die Wege und die Natur?" 

Er nimmt auch die Industrie in die Verantwortung: "Mountainbiken findet vor der Haustür statt, jeder macht es illegal. Es kommen immer mehr Produkte auf den Markt, die das unterstützen. Aber kein Hersteller tut etwas für die Wegefreiheit." E-Bikes würden die Konflikte nun noch verschärfen, glaubt Gruber. 
..."

Was sagt ihr dazu?

http://derstandard.at/2000054606414/E-Mountainbikes-Trend-und-Aufreger


----------



## Krondrim (23. März 2017)

Motorräder (und ja eBikes haben einen Motor und sind ein Rad - also per Definition Motorrad oder eher Mofa - MotorFahrrad) haben im Wald nichts verloren, da gehe ich ausnahmsweise mal mit unserer Politik konform.


----------



## payne (23. März 2017)

Ich auch das E Bike wird den Mountainbike Sport schaden und zwar Massiv.


----------



## payne (23. März 2017)

*Hier ein Artikel aus der Schweiz*
*Naturschützer und Politiker fordern Gesetz*
*Kampf den E-Bikes in den Bergen*
NZZ AM SONNTAGvon René Donzé21.6.2015, 16:24 Uhr
Der Markt der elektrischen Mountainbikes boomt. Damit gelangen mehr und mehr Biker an abgelegene Orte. Sie nutzen eine Grauzone im Gesetz. Das soll sich ändern.
Anhang anzeigen upload_2017-3-23_23-8-17.gif
*Naturschützer und Politiker fordern ein Gesetz gegen Elektro-Mountainbikes wie dieses (im Bild) der Marke Giant, gefahren von Albert Iten, dem MTB-Abfahrtsweltmeister von 1991. (Bild: Goran Basic / NZZ)*


Zuerst haben sie die Strassen erobert, jetzt nehmen sie die Berge in Angriff: die E-Bikes. Im letzten Jahr haben die Velohändler in der Schweiz rund 13 000 Mountainbikes mit Elektromotor (E-MTB) verkauft. Noch vor wenigen Jahren gab es kaum ein E-Bike in diesem Segment. Und der Boom wird weitergehen, heisst es beim Verband Velosuisse. Alleine der Schweizer Hersteller Scott rechnet mit einem Wachstum von gut 60 Prozent, sagt Pascal Ducrot, Vizepräsident von Scott Sports.

Die Vorteile liegen für ihn auf der Hand: Der eine kaufe ein E-MTB, um komfortabler in der Stadt unterwegs zu sein, der andere, um seine Passion noch effizienter auszuleben. «Er kommt lautlos und mit relativ wenig Kraftaufwand den Berg hoch und kann dann eine Abfahrt nach der anderen geniessen», sagt Ducrot. «Vor allem diesen Kunden werden wir in Zukunft mit zielgerechteren Produkten besser bedienen.» Ducrot spricht von mehr Federweg, besserer Dämpfung und voluminöseren Reifen.

*Angst vor Ansturm auf die Berge*
Was ihn freut, ist anderen ein Dorn im Auge. «Mit diesen Mountainbikes kommen noch mehr Leute in die Berge», sagt Jacqueline von Arx, Geschäftsführerin von Pro Natura Graubünden. «Sie erreichen immer höhere Gipfel und abgelegenere Täler.» Die Folgen liegen für sie auf der Hand: Tiere werden aufgescheucht, Wege beschädigt, und es zeichnen sich noch mehr Nutzungskonflikte mit den Fussgängern ab, als es ohnehin schon gibt: «Die Wanderer suchen Ruhe, Erholung und Entschleunigung, die Biker suchen die Geschwindigkeit und den Nervenkitzel.»

Darum will der Basler Nationalrat Markus Lehmann (cvp.) den E-MTB einen Riegel schieben. Er hat eine Motion eingereicht, in der er den Bundesrat auffordert, «gesetzliche Vorschriften zu erlassen in Bezug auf die Zulassung sowie Benutzung von Wander- und alpinen Wanderwegen, aber auch Naturreservaten und Alpstrassen.» Lehmann befürchtet, dass durch den E-Bike-Boom in den Bergen nicht nur Wild und Wanderer vermehrt gestört, sondern auch die Unfälle zunehmen werden. «Das sind anspruchsvolle Geräte und nicht einfach zu handhaben.»

Tatsächlich ist heute nicht klar, welche Bikes wo unterwegs sein dürfen. «In Bezug auf das Fahren auf Fuss- und Wanderwegen gibt es eine grosse Grauzone», sagt Thomas Rohrbach, Sprecher des Bundesamtes für Strassen (Astra). Zwar haben wichtige Akteure, wie der Verband Schweizer Wanderwege, der Alpenclub und der Radsportverband, ein Papier verabschiedet, das sich für die «friedliche Koexistenz» von Bikern und Wanderern ausspricht. Dieses besagt unter anderem aber auch, dass die starken E-MTB nichts auf Wanderwegen verloren haben. Doch gerade diese machen heute rund zwei Drittel der Verkäufe aus: Sie haben eine Motorenleistung von bis zu 1000 Watt, unterstützen den Fahrer bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 45 km/h und gelten technisch als Motorfahrräder. Die schwächeren (bis 500 Watt und Unterstützung bis 25 km/h) gehen als Velo durch.

*Grosser Spielraum für Biker*
Wie das Thema angegangen werden könnte, darüber scheiden sich die Geister. Nationalrat Jean-François Steiert (sp.), Präsident von Pro Velo Schweiz, sagt: «Die Lösung liegt weder in einem allgemeinen Verbot noch in der totalen Öffnung der Bergwege für E-Bikes.» Vielmehr sollte die Nutzung der Wege wo möglich getrennt werden. Ständerat Werner Luginbühl (bdp.), Präsident des Wanderweg-Verbands, glaubt hingegen nicht an eine Unterteilung im grossen Stil: «Das wäre wohl nicht finanzierbar.» Er will die Entwicklung abwarten. «Ein Verbot von E-MTB auf Wanderwegen wäre nur denkbar, wenn die Nutzung zu grossen Problemen führt.» Er setze weiterhin auf die vereinbarte Koexistenz.

Doch diese von den Verbänden postulierten Richtlinien haben keine Rechtskraft. Laut Strassengesetz verboten ist bloss das Befahren von Wegen, «die sich für den Verkehr mit Motorfahrzeugen oder Fahrrädern nicht eignen oder offensichtlich nicht dafür bestimmt sind». Der Ermessensspielraum des Bikers ist entsprechend gross. Darum sagt Astra-Sprecher Rohrbach: «Wir werden als Gesellschaft wohl über kurz oder lang nicht darum herumkommen, die Nutzung der Wege besser zu regeln.»


https://www.nzz.ch/nzzas/nzz-am-sonntag/kampf-den-e-bikes-in-den-bergen-1.18566406


Wenn jemand dass E-Bike als Autoersatz auf den Strassen benutzt finde ich dies sehr sinnvoll! Es werden Strecken von Leuten befahren werden, welche bis anhin körperlich nicht in der Lage gewesen sind, diese Strecken zu meistern! Ob die E-Biker dann fahrtechnisch dass nötige Niveau haben, ist fraglich.Wer auf die Berge will, soll dies aus eigener Kraft schaffen, da bin ich Purist.Kurz: Der Respekt vor der Natur geht verloren, was sich früher oder später bitter rächen wird.


----------



## bern (24. März 2017)

ich weiss nicht...prinzipiell ists ja ziemlich wurscht auf welche art und weise die leute zum trailhead kommen. viel wichtiger ists, wie sie sich nachher auf den wegen aufführen. und wenn man bei e-, seilbahn- und shuttlebikern von vornherein gleich von einem fehlverhalten ausgeht, ist man auch nicht viel besser als jene, die mit den selben argumenten uns antriebs-losen biker aus der natur verbannt haben wollen.

aber natürlich kommt es auf die dosis an. wobei rudel-bikebergsteigen zu zwölft auch nicht immer auf riesengrosse freude bei unseren wanderkollegen stosst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (24. März 2017)

Zur Erklärung:
Es ist uns gelungen ist, die Gegenargumente "Haftung", "Enteignung", "Wildstörung", "Wegeabnützung" und "Konflikte mit Wanderen" zu entkräften.
Nun taucht in allen Diskussion die wir führen das Argument "ja, aber die E-Bikes" auf.
Und was macht die Industrie und der Handel?
Sie puschen E-Bikes noch mehr - aktuelle Strategie "upnhill Flow": mit modernen E-MTBs Wege, die ohne diese Motorunterstützung bergauf nicht möglich wären, fahren.
Wobei jede Unterstützung zur Freigabe von Forststraßen und Wegen von dernen Seite versagt bleibt.
Und das finden wir nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## payne (24. März 2017)

Fehlverhalten liegt Leider in der Menschlichen Natur sieht man ja wo man hinsieht es gibt Leider zu viel Menschen wo der Hausverstand und das Benehmen nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (24. März 2017)

@bern: Danke, da bin vollkomen bei Dir

@steiggeist: Das die Industrie nicht mehr macht und sich einsetzt für die open Trails, das wundert mich schon seit Jahren.....

Mit welchem Recht nehmen sich die antriebslosen MTB-Fahrer raus, den E-MTB Fahrer/Innen (E-MTB nach deutschem Recht) das Fahren in der Natur zu verbieten?
Dann bitte allen anderen MTB-Fahrern, die sich nicht an die DIMB-TrailRules halten, das Fahren in der Natur ebenfalls verbieten.

Kritisch sehe ich die E-Antriebe über 250 Watt Leistung und warum muss man einen Trail "raufballern"?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> @bern: Danke, da bin vollkomen bei Dir
> 
> @steiggeist: Das die Industrie nicht mehr macht und sich einsetzt für die open Trails, das wundert mich schon seit Jahren.....
> 
> ...


Ist auch meine Meinung...auf den vernünftigen Umgang miteinander kommt es an, Respekt vor der Natur und anderen Naturnutzern...welche sich aber auch respektvoll bewegen sollten. 
Wenn ich klettere, schmeiße ich auch keine Steine in's Tal...sagt einem der normale Verstand. 
Nur wo lernt man Anstand?...passt ja eigentlich nicht mehr in die kranke Welt.


----------



## mw.dd (24. März 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht nehmen sich die antriebslosen MTB-Fahrer raus, den E-MTB Fahrer/Innen (E-MTB nach deutschem Recht) das Fahren in der Natur zu verbieten?



Welcher MTBler nimmt sich "dieses Recht heraus"?
Auch nach "deutschem Recht" ist es nur bestimmten E-MTBs erlaubt, im Wald zu fahren.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (24. März 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Welcher MTBler nimmt sich "dieses Recht heraus"?
> Auch nach "deutschem Recht" ist es nur bestimmten E-MTBs erlaubt, im Wald zu fahren.



E-MTB - also Pedelec = Fahrräder und E-Bikes (bis 25 km/h) wurden rechtlich gleichgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. März 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> E-MTB - also Pedelec = Fahrräder und E-Bikes (bis 25 km/h) wurden rechtlich gleichgestellt.



Das stimmt nur zum Teil und auch nur im Geltungsbereich der STVO.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (24. März 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur zum Teil und auch nur im Geltungsbereich der STVO.



Welche Wege dürfen denn mit dem E-MTB nicht befahren werden, die mit dem MTB erlaubt sind.
Ich weiß es wirklich nicht.


----------



## payne (24. März 2017)

Für das MTB  auf Wanderwege spricht, dass das Bike ein genau so adequates Fortbewegungsmittel ist auf Wanderwegen wie Wanderschuhe – und genau so legitim.
Es ist aber wohl so, dass irgendow eine Grenze für die Nutzung dieser Wege gesetzt werden muss… ich denke der eine oder andere Motocrosser wäre auch gerne in den Bergen unterwegs.


----------



## --- (24. März 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Gegen MTB auf Wanderwege spricht, dass das Bike ein genau so adequates Fortbewegungsmittel ist auf Wanderwegen ist wie Wanderschuhe – und genau so legitim.


Spricht also dafür.



payne schrieb:


> Erosionsschäden auf Wanderweg: nur eine der Folgen, die die Umweltschutzgruppe am wilden Mountainbiken kritisieren



Geht es da um die Rinne? Diese Rinne kommt weder vom MTB noch vom Wandern und wurde auch nicht von Außerirdischen verursacht. Wer schonmal bei einem krassen Wolkenbruch in den Bergen war weiß woher.


----------



## payne (25. März 2017)

Was Interessiert mich die Rinne in den Artikel?


----------



## bern (25. März 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Nun taucht in allen Diskussion die wir führen das Argument "ja, aber die E-Bikes" auf.


ja, natürlich ist das doof. je mehr leute wie auch immer in die berge wollen, desto schwerer ist es für eine einzelne gruppe etwas zu erreichen. ob aber das argumentieren "wir schon, aber die anderen - die mit den bösen e-bikes - nicht" sehr zielführend ist? für einen aussenstehenden schaut das nach "volksfront von judäa vs. judäische volksfront" aus.

ich glaub das thema e-bike wird sowieso überbewertet:

1. noch mehr als bei normalen bikes gibts da SUV-effekt: sprich das ding "könnte" zwar, wird aber in wahrheit nur auf asfalt- und forststrassen verwendet.(ich seh bei mir am hausberg immer horden von 3000-€-stumpjumpern die asfaltierte mautstrasse runterbrettern...)

2. verirrt sich der gemeine e-biker dann doch auf einen anspruchsvolleren trail, wird er schnell draufkommen, dass runter anstrengender sein kann als rauf. und dass die 10 kg mehrgewicht am radl dann etwas kontraproduktiv sind.

3. "uphill flow" -  na und, sollen sie doch wanderwege rauffahren. was spricht dagegen? wir fahren ja auch, und sind bergab wahrscheinlich schneller als die bergauf



steiggeist schrieb:


> Und was macht die Industrie und der Handel?


die haben sich auch früher, als von e-bikes keine rede war, schon so überhaupt nicht um wegfreigaben, legal biken etc. geschert. warum sollten sie das jetzt plötzlich tun?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2017)

Das MtB. mit elektrischer Pedalunterstützung ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist die gegenseitige Akzeptanz. Sobald man einer Gruppe mehr Rechte einräumt als einer anderen Gruppe , wird es immer Spannungen und Kämpfe geben.
Der Umweltschutz muss SINNVOLL durchgesetzt werden, unabhängig der Art der Umweltnutzer (Jäger, Waldarbeiter, Wanderer, Kletterer, Paraglider, Radfahrer, Pilzsammler....) und der respektvolle Umgang miteinander muss allen Menschen eingetrichtert werden. 
Das Problem ist die Bevorzugung einzelner Gruppen...das erzeugt immer ungesunde Spannungen untereinander... ist ja teilweise auch in der Gruppe der Radfahrer zu spüren...siehe Pedelec 

E-Mopeds (E-Bikes, also Fahrzeuge die auch ohne Pedalumdrehung bergauf fahren) gehören aber nicht in die freie Natur! 

Ich hoffe, wenn ich es mir finanziell leisten kann, das ich als rüstiger, alter Radfahrer mit E-Unterstützung noch in die Berge fahren darf.


----------



## mw.dd (25. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> E-Mopeds (E-Bikes, also Fahrzeuge die auch ohne Pedalumdrehung bergauf fahren) gehören aber nicht in die freie Natur!


 
Diese Meinung teile ich im Prinzip, aber erkläre mir doch bitte mal warum Zweiräder mit Motorantrieb nur dann im Wald fahren dürfen sollen, wenn als Alibi noch eine Tretkurbel dran ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Diese Meinung teile ich im Prinzip, aber erkläre mir doch bitte mal warum Zweiräder mit Motorantrieb nur dann im Wald fahren dürfen sollen, wenn als Alibi noch eine Tretkurbel dran ist?



...weil du dich dann immer noch bewegen musst, Bewegung ist gesund [emoji3], aber nur wenn der Motor erst läuft wenn man auch in die Pedalen tritt und mitmacht.
...sonst müsste man auch alle Lifte verbieten, ist ja auch eine Art E-Unterstützung...nicht nur für Radfahrer.[emoji57]
Auf den ordentlichen, respektvollen und umweltverträglichen Umgang mit der Technik kommt es an!

Das unlogische unserer Zeit ist, wir machen uns einerseits über die Folgen unseres Handelns auf dem Planeten Gedanken aber ändern nichts daran...
die Natur braucht unsere Hilfe nicht! 
Der Mensch hat sich die Natur zu Nutzen gemacht und lernt aber nicht aus den Fehlern...ist halt eine dumme, egoistische Gattung und nicht eine Glanzleistung der Evolution...kommt Zeit kommt Erlösung für (unsere) die Erde. 
...das war das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## TTT (25. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...weil du dich dann immer noch bewegen musst, Bewegung ist gesund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, nur so wird ein Schuh draus! Wobei ein Lift lokal begrenzt, ein Shuttel zumindest nicht überall aber ein E-MTB überall genutzt werden kann.
Ich persönlich finde: In den Bergen nur aus eigener Kraft!

Und das Argument, man sei nicht tolerant gegenüber anderen Nutzergruppen: Ja, stimmt, ich will z.B. keine SUVs oder Motocrosser überall in den Bergen haben. Ich finde, der Mensch sollte auch mal bereit sein, eigene Grenzen zu akzeptieren. Nicht der eigene Spaß und Konsum sollte die oberste Priorität haben, sondern ein rücksichtsvoller Umgang mit der Natur und die Zukunft für die nächsten Generationen.

Die Grenzen kann man unterschiedlich ziehen und E-MTB ja/nein kann man diskutieren. Ich würde gerne die Grenze bei Motor nein ziehen, unabhängig von dem Ort des Einbaus (Kfz, Lift, Bike). Die Schädigung von Wegen oder die Konflikte mit Wanderern sind mir auch zu einseitige Argumente für/gegen E-MTB. Es ist die Nutzungsdichte, die zwangsläufig zu nimmt. Sowie die wenigen, kleinen Rückzugsgebiete der Natur, die immer kleiner werden, einfach weil Reichweite und Nutzungsdruck zunehmen, immer noch kleiner und weniger werden, kann es doch nicht weiter gehen. Die Alternative zu einer Selbstbeschränkung sind die immer häufigeren Totalsperrungen. Kernzonen in Nationalparken z.B. Dann kann man die interessantesten Plätze gar nicht mehr besuchen. Alles, was schützenswert wird über kurz oder lang total gesperrt, nur weil viele nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass die Natur kein Disneypark ist. Das finde ich viel schlimmer, als wenn ich zumindest theoretisch überall zutritt hätte, wenn ich nur bereit wäre, die Strapazen auf mich zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. März 2017)

Nutzungsdichte: Mitte der 80er Jahre bin ich mit dem MTB, also noch ohne Federung vorne und hinten, durch mein Heimatrevier und auch in den Alpen gefahren. (Tagestouren)

Natürlich wurde im Laufe der Zeit auch meine MTB moderner mit Federung vorne sowie hinten.

Da gab es nicht die "Downhiller, oder wer weis was für Gruppen im MTB-Sport. Es gab nur MTB-fahren.

Wer hat jetzt die Nutzungsdichte "erhöht" ?

Die Fully-Fahrer, die Wege fahren können, die wir uns damals nicht getraut hätten, Die Fullface Fahrer - reine Downhiller, die noch mehr können.

Jetzt fahre ich halt E-MTB und freue mich über die Möglichkeit weiterhin mein Hobby ausüben zu können.

Ja, die Fitten und Starken, den gehört alleine die MTB-Welt.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Nutzungsdichte: Mitte der 80er Jahre bin ich mit dem MTB, also noch ohne Federung vorne und hinten, durch mein Heimatrevier und auch in den Alpen gefahren. (Tagestouren)
> 
> Natürlich wurde im Laufe der Zeit auch meine MTB moderner mit Federung vorne sowie hinten.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja das Ding mit der Akzeptanz...
...ohne Motor aber mit Hitec Technik 
Jemand gönnt  einem Anderen eben nicht seinen Spaß. 
Ich schrieb vorher, es muss alles umweltverträglich sein!...wie das aussehen kann ist eine Aufgabe für kluge, unvoreingenommene Leute.
Wenn man es mit Umweltschutz, Naturschutz für die Erde, nicht für uns, Ernst meint, dürften wir maximal als Futter in den Wald. 
Es gibt immer eine einigermaßen gerechte Lösung, wenn man sich gegenseitig akzeptiert. Das macht aber viel Arbeit und kostet heutzutage Geld. 
Umweltverträglich...als echter Umweltschützer betritt man nicht mehr den Wald und fährt auch nicht drin rum...egal wie! 
Wo bleibt die nächste Eiszeit ... da hätten wir andere Sorgen. 

Wo sind die Vereine und Naturgruppen die früher die Wege gebaut und gewartet haben? Wie viele Menschen nutzen heutzutage die alten Wege ohne auch nur einen Meter gepflegt oder gebaut zu haben?


----------



## CreepingDeath (27. März 2017)

Den (völlig unnötigen) Kampf gegen E-Bikes mögen andere führen. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass hier bald eine Regulierungswut staatlicherseits einsetzen wird.
Wir MTBer sollten ganz fest den Mund halten, wenn es darum geht, Nutzungsgrenzen für den Wald oder Berg zu ziehen. Denn so dick, kann das Brett vor dem Kopf fast nicht sein, dass man nicht sieht, dass praktisch jedes Argument gegen E-Bikes auch gegen MTBs vorgebracht werden kann. Die Grenzziehung ist grundsätzlich reine Willkür und von Besitzstanddenken getragen  - exakt so, wie es derzeit uns MTB gegenüber gehandhabt wird oder wie es einst gegenüber den Wanderern war. Niemand gibt gerne was her, noch nicht einmal dann, wenn man es - wie in unserem Fall - noch gar nicht hat.
Ob uns die E-Bikes schaden oder nützen, weiß kein Schwein. Vielleicht sind sie sogar unsere Verhandlungsmasse im Sinne von: Es wird zwar das MTB im Wald erlaubt, dafür aber das böse E-Bike verboten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2017)

Sehe ich auch so...wo man sich aber als Mtbiker einig sein muss, keine E-Mopeds oder Fahrräder in der freien Natur!...auf der Straße oder in Parks ja.
Im Prinzip hat jede Gruppe seine helfende Technik...Forstwirtschaft und Bauern mal außen vor, die Jäger ihren stinkende Geländewagen, der Wanderer und Skifahrer die Lifte und Seilbahnen, die Mtbiker die E-Unterstützung. 
Wenn sich jeder rücksichtsvoll benehmen würde wäre alles wesentlich entspannter. 
Was Jäger manchmal im Wald hinterlassen... Asbest, Schrott, Altholz vom alten Hochsitz neben wilden Fahrspuren oder den Müll den einige Wanderer im Wald lassen ist genau so schlimm, fällt den meisten nur nicht so auf wie ein rücksichtsloser Mtbiker. 
Jeder noch ein bisschen rücksichtsvoller und es wird für alle leichter. Keine Bevorzugung einzelner Gruppen, ansonsten generelles Verbot für alle.


----------



## TTT (27. März 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Denn so dick, kann das Brett vor dem Kopf fast nicht sein, dass man nicht sieht, dass praktisch jedes Argument gegen E-Bikes auch gegen MTBs vorgebracht werden kann. Die Grenzziehung ist grundsätzlich reine Willkür und von Besitzstanddenken getragen - exakt so, wie es derzeit uns MTB gegenüber gehandhabt wird oder wie es einst gegenüber den Wanderern war.





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie sogar unsere Verhandlungsmasse im Sinne von: Es wird zwar das MTB im Wald erlaubt, dafür aber das böse E-Bike verboten.



Einerseits der Meinung sein, E-MTBler seinen in ihrer Auswirkung nicht anders als MTBler ohne E, sie dann aber als Verhandlungsmasse zu bezeichnen... das nenne ich mal Zynismus!


----------



## CreepingDeath (27. März 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Einerseits der Meinung sein, E-MTBler seinen in ihrer Auswirkung nicht anders als MTBler ohne E, sie dann aber als Verhandlungsmasse zu bezeichnen... das nenne ich mal Zynismus!


Das hat mit Zynismus nichts zu tun. Das Wort, nach dem du vielleicht gesucht hast, ist Opportunismus.


----------



## Hiasi87 (27. März 2017)

Seits ihr Ebike Hasser komplett irre was einige gegen die Ebikes haben is jo net normal ihr satz jo net a biserl gscheiter wie de militanten Jäger. Jetzt wollen einige Mtber den anderen vorschreiben wo sie zum fahren haben die noch dazu selber meistens illegal unterwegs sind. Und is schärfste is jetzt kommen die mit den gleichen Argumenten wie wir sie schon Jahrelang von den ganzen anderen Gruppen die uns nicht wollen und bestätigen die nu sagts mal rennts ihr nu ganz rund. Und fl. solltest ihr mal nachdenken ob das Angebot nicht über die Nachfrage bestimmt wird. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (27. März 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das hat mit Zynismus nichts zu tun. Das Wort, nach dem du vielleicht gesucht hast, ist Opportunismus.


Ich finde, zynisch trifft es am besten!
https://neueswort.de/zynisch/


----------



## steiggeist (27. März 2017)

Niemand hat etwas gegen E-Bikes.

Aber so zu tun, als ob es keine Unterschied gibt, heißt vor der Wirklichkeit die Augen verschließen.
Das Beste, was man aus der Situation machen kann, ist: Industrie, Handel und Tourismus mit in die Verantwortung nehmen.
Daran arbeiten wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1427727970633840&id=336639896409325

...na denn...[emoji57]

Um so wichtiger wird der Vollschutz, wenn jetzt der Trail auch entgegengesetzt gefahren wird. [emoji3]...da will ich bergab nicht der Erste sein [emoji23]


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. März 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich finde, zynisch trifft es am besten!
> https://neueswort.de/zynisch/


Dann hast du es halt nicht verstanden. Macht nix.


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. März 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gegen E-Bikes.
> 
> Aber so zu tun, als ob es keine Unterschied gibt, heißt vor der Wirklichkeit die Augen verschließen.


Wer tut denn so?


----------



## steiggeist (28. März 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gegen E-Bikes.
> 
> Aber so zu tun, als ob es keine Unterschied gibt, heißt vor der Wirklichkeit die Augen verschließen.
> Das Beste, was man aus der Situation machen kann, ist: Industrie, Handel und Tourismus mit in die Verantwortung nehmen.
> Daran arbeiten wir!





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wer tut denn so?



Na, wenn das außer Diskussion steht, dann sind wir ja eh einer Meinung.


----------



## payne (28. März 2017)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> Seits ihr Ebike Hasser komplett irre was einige gegen die Ebikes haben is jo net normal ihr satz jo net a biserl gscheiter wie de militanten Jäger. Jetzt wollen einige Mtber den anderen vorschreiben wo sie zum fahren haben die noch dazu selber meistens illegal unterwegs sind. Und is schärfste is jetzt kommen die mit den gleichen Argumenten wie wir sie schon Jahrelang von den ganzen anderen Gruppen die uns nicht wollen und bestätigen die nu sagts mal rennts ihr nu ganz rund. Und fl. solltest ihr mal nachdenken ob das Angebot nicht über die Nachfrage bestimmt wird.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das heisst jetzt wenn ich mit einen E Bike fahren kann wo ich will kann ich das auch mit einer E Motorcross Maschine. Ein Fahrrad hat keinen Motor ein Wanderer hat keinen Motor und genau da ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Hiasi87 (28. März 2017)

@payne sehen wirklich zum verwechseln ähnlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bei dem einen muss man halt treten und hat c.a. 500 Watt wird lt. StVO noch als Fahrrad durchgehen und das andere muss man nur mehr Gas geben und hat 15 KW und wird als Kraftfahrzeug lt. StVO gelten. Is des so schwa zum kapieren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (28. März 2017)

Posting nicht verstanden aber e WurstE-Bikes sind Motorfahrzeugen gleichzustellen..Und Bitte höre auf zu schreiben jemand sei ein Hetzer nur weil er anderer Meinung ist.Prinzipiell finde ich die E-Bikes eine tolle Sache, obwohl ich selber keins besitze. Sie bieten für kurze Strecken eine echte Alternative zum Auto.


----------



## herbert2010 (28. März 2017)

Last doch jeden fahren mit was er möchte eggal ob mtb oder e- mtb

So lange mir keiner mehr erzählt das er mit dem e sport betreibt sind sie mir völlig eggal 

Lg


----------



## Hiasi87 (28. März 2017)

@payne es ist ja klar definiert was Pedelecs und und E Mopeds sind das is ja nimmer is Problem. Verstehen tu ich was du meinst aber ich bin der Ansicht je mehr einen Sport ausüben des so interessanter wird er für die Regionen und es wird ein Angebot geschaffen. Wo wäre das Skifahren ohne Lifte. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. März 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Na, wenn das außer Diskussion steht, dann sind wir ja eh einer Meinung.


Natürlich steht das außer Diskussion. Über weite Strecken gleich sind aber die vorgeschobenen Gründe, die man gegen E-Bikes und MTBs im Wald und am Berg vorbringen kann. Daher wird sich jeder MTBer selbst ins Knie schießen, der sich gegen E-Bikes positioniert.


----------



## steiggeist (28. März 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Natürlich steht das außer Diskussion. Über weite Strecken gleich sind aber die vorgeschobenen Gründe, die man gegen E-Bikes und MTBs im Wald und am Berg vorbringen kann. Daher wird sich jeder MTBer selbst ins Knie schießen, der sich gegen E-Bikes positioniert.





steiggeist schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung:
> Es ist uns gelungen ist, die Gegenargumente "Haftung", "Enteignung", "Wildstörung", "Wegeabnützung" und "Konflikte mit Wanderen" zu entkräften.
> Nun taucht in allen Diskussion die wir führen das Argument "ja, aber die E-Bikes" auf.
> Und was macht die Industrie und der Handel?
> ...





steiggeist schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gegen E-Bikes.
> 
> Aber so zu tun, als ob es keine Unterschied gibt, heißt vor der Wirklichkeit die Augen verschließen.
> Das Beste, was man aus der Situation machen kann, ist: Industrie, Handel und Tourismus mit in die Verantwortung nehmen.
> Daran arbeiten wir!



Beenden wir das jetzt, oder wird das eine Variante zu "Ein Hund kam in die Küche"?


----------



## TTT (28. März 2017)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> Wo wäre das Skifahren ohne Lifte.


Geil!!!


----------



## Krondrim (31. März 2017)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> .....Wo wäre das Skifahren ohne Lifte....





TTT schrieb:


> Geil!!!



Ganz einfach, dann wäre es noch kein Massensport geworden und zumindest manche Berge wären nicht wie Autobahnen ausgebaut. Die untrainierten würden sich das Hangsteigen ohne Lifte nur mit Muskelkraft sicherlich nicht antun. Wäre eigentlich besser, als es jetzt ist. Einige Hangrutschungen, Lawinen, die ganze Dörfer ausradieren, usw. wären uns hiermit erspart geblieben.

Und so etwas wollen die eBiker nun auch für den Mountainbikesport einfordern? Tolle Pisten für die Touris, damit die sich in ihrem Urlaubsort mit den eBikes ohne schwitzen austoben können? Die untrainierten würden sich das Bergauffahren ohne eBike nur mit Muskelkraft sicherlich nicht antun.

Skifahren ist nicht toll für unsere Umwelt, nur weil es "alle" machen und es vom Tourismus des Geldes wegen auch unterstützt wird. Warum willst du den MTB-Sport auf den gleichen riesigen ökologisch bedenklichen Footprint ziehen?

Ist sicher lustig dann, wenn "alle" im Winter Skifahren und im Sommer MTBen gehen, die gleichen Leute stellen sich bei den Liften an und dürfen dann mit dem Bike schön hintereinander eine Piste runter rauschen. Sehr fein. Ahja, für die eBiker gibt es dann eine geschotterte mehrspurige Auffahrtsstraße neben der Lifttrasse, damit möglichst viele Biker pro Stunde die Strecke gegen Entgeltzahlung benützen dürfen.

Ist das das Bild, welches du dir unter der Zukunft des MTB vorstellst? Tut mir leid, dann werde ich aber lieber zum Wanderer und verteufle das MTB und unterschreibe jede Liste gegen Räder im Wald.


----------



## Krondrim (31. März 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> ....Daher wird sich jeder MTBer selbst ins Knie schießen, der sich gegen E-Bikes positioniert.



Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn eBikes im Wald gefordert werden, dann führen diejenigen, welche diese Forderungen aufstellen, die Argumente der stromlosen Biker, dass ein Bike nicht mehr Schaden erzeugt und einen ziemlich gleichen Footprint wie Wanderer haben, ad absurdum.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, dann wäre es noch kein Massensport geworden und zumindest manche Berge wären nicht wie Autobahnen ausgebaut. Die untrainierten würden sich das Hangsteigen ohne Lifte nur mit Muskelkraft sicherlich nicht antun. Wäre eigentlich besser, als es jetzt ist. Einige Hangrutschungen, Lawinen, die ganze Dörfer ausradieren, usw. wären uns hiermit erspart geblieben.
> 
> Und so etwas wollen die eBiker nun auch für den Mountainbikesport einfordern? Tolle Pisten für die Touris, damit die sich in ihrem Urlaubsort mit den eBikes ohne schwitzen austoben können? Die untrainierten würden sich das Bergauffahren ohne eBike nur mit Muskelkraft sicherlich nicht antun.
> 
> ...


...die ganze Umweltdiskussion ist eh "lustig" solange wir noch mit Panzern durch die Gegend fahren und komplette Landstriche wegschießen... 
Dieses ewige Umweltgeschwafel einiger Gruppen ist für mich inkonsequent und egoistisch...Solche Leute fahren
auch jetzt noch zu den Türken und machen dort ihre Geschäfte und Urlaub. Ähnlich unsere deutsche Energiepolitik...lächerlich. 
Eins haben die Ösis uns vorraus...Burkaverbot, da kann ich mal nicht meckern. [emoji4]


----------



## mw.dd (31. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Umweltgeschwafel einiger Gruppen ist für mich inkonsequent und egoistisch...Solche Leute fahren
> auch jetzt noch zu den Türken und machen dort ihre Geschäfte und Urlaub. Ähnlich unsere deutsche Energiepolitik...lächerlich.
> Eins haben die Ösis uns vorraus...Burkaverbot, da kann ich mal nicht meckern.



Was hat das mit "der Umwelt" und vor allem mit Mountainbiken zu tun?
Wenn Du Deine Vorurteile kundtun und pflegen willst, bist du bei pi-news und nicht bei mtb-news richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "der Umwelt" und vor allem mit Mountainbiken zu tun?
> .


...eigentlich alles, bis auf die Burka. Das zeigt nur, daß es in Österreich auch vernünftige Beschlüsse möglich sind.


----------



## mw.dd (1. April 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...eigentlich alles, bis auf die Burka. Das zeigt nur, daß es in Österreich auch vernünftige Beschlüsse möglich sind.


 [OT]
Toleranz für Mountainmofas fordern und anderen Bekleidungsvorschriften machen wollen... Kannste Dir nich ausdenken.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> [OT]
> Toleranz für Mountainmofas fordern und anderen Bekleidungsvorschriften machen wollen... Kannste Dir nich ausdenken.


Das ist aber ein kleiner Unterschied...Pedelec (wogegen ich nichts habe) und Mofa [emoji6] 
...und die Leute können rumlaufen wie sie wollen, aber eben nicht in der Öffentlichkeit...machen ja alle anderen von der Norm abweichenden Gruppen auch nicht...


----------



## steiggeist (1. April 2017)

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steriermark

Unser Kollege Martin berichtet auf Facebook von einer Anhaltung mit anschließender Amtshandlung während einer Bikefahrt auf einer Forststraße(!).



> Martin Koch
> 
> "Security" mitten im Wald - kein Aprilscherz. Mountainbike-Tour von Leoben auf Schmollhube endet mit Anhaltung durch 2 Securitiys und einer beeideten Forstwache. (Der dritte durchtrainierte "Ninja-Kämpfer" ist nicht auf dem Bild.)
> Ca. 150 Hm unter der Schmollhube springen plötzlich 3 Typen aus dem Jungwald und verlangen meinen Ausweis, denn MTBen ist ja hier verboten. Natürlich habe ich keinen Ausweis dabei. Einer hält das Bike und der dritte ist kampfbereit. Sie fordern eine Polizeistreife zu meiner Identitätsfeststellung an, obwohl ich ihnen meinen Namen mitteilte. Und die eher belustigten Polizisten kommen nach einiger Zeit an. Naja, mir droht eine Strafe wegen Besitzstörung.
> ...



Ist vor allem für jene Sportsfreunde interessant, die immer sagen: "Mir kann so was nicht passieren, wie soll mich der erwischen/meine Daten bekommen/..."

Schaut nach einer Trutzpartie aus ;-)


----------



## payne (1. April 2017)

Es wird immer Lächerlicher es ist Wurst was man in diesen Land auch macht irgendjemand oder Politiker Mischen sich in dein Leben ein es ist ihnen nichts zu teuer und schon gar nix zu Blöd um dir das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und dir das Leben Schwer machen.


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2017)

Von Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/patrik.kutschi/posts/2256364567922875
_Patrik Kutschi
14 Std. · 
Liebe Mountainbikerinnen, liebe Mountainbiker!
Ich habe eine Veranstaltung (Mountainbikeschieben) auf meiner Facebookseite erstellt, die den Zweck verfolgt ein Zeichen gegen die Willkür und Schikanen der Großwaldbesitzer gegenüber MTBer zu setzten.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich möglichst viele von uns gemeinsam auf den Weg machen und ihr Mountainbike auf den für Radsportler verpönten Forststraßen über die Schmollhube bis hinauf auf die Mugl schieben. Rechtlich scheint da nichts dagegen zu sprechen, nachdem wir mit unserem MTB auf den Forststraßen ja nicht fahren werden.
Um auch zumindest eine kleine gemeinsame Anfahrt zu haben, schlage ich als Treffpunkt den Leobner Hauptplatz, bei der Pestsäule vor. Zeitpunkt: Samstag, 8. April, 2017, 10:00 Uhr (Treffen), Abfahrt um 10:15 
Uhr. Teilen erwünscht!
_

Ich werde versuchen weitere Informationen sammeln und euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten.


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2017)

Habe folgende Pressemitteilung erhalten:

Betreff: Trutzpartie - Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Anbei darf ich Ihnen nachstehende Presseaussendung übermitteln:

Der passionierte Leobner Mountainbiker Martin K. glaubte zunächst an einen Aprilscherz als auf einer Forststraße plötzlich zwei Securities und ein Forstaufsichtsorgan aus ihrem Versteck im Jungwald auf die Forststraße sprangen und ihm den Weg versperrten. Martin K. befand sich mit seinem Mountainbike zum beliebten Ausflugsziel Almgasthof Schmollhube im Leobner Kleingössgraben. Der schroffen Aufforderung sich auszuweisen konnte er nicht nachkommen, da er keinen Lichtbildausweis mit sich führte. Bereitwillig gab Martin K. jedoch seine Identität bekannt. Das war dem Forstaufsichtsorgan jedoch zu wenig. Einer der beiden Securities hält das Bike fest, der andere zeigt sich offensichtlich kampfbereit um eine Flucht aus dem Wald zu verhindern. Die zur Identitätsfeststellung herbeigerufene Polizeistreife zeigt sich ob der etwas skurrilen Situation schon fast etwas belustigt. Ganz so lustig ist es für Martin K. jedoch nicht, weil ihm nun eine Besitzstörungsklage droht. Das Befahren von Forststraßen ist nur mit Zustimmung jener Person, der die Erhaltung der Forststraße obliegt, zulässig.

Beim Wort „Wegefreiheit“ stellt es Mountainbikern in Österreich die Haare auf. Unser wunderschönes Land ist ein Paradies für Mountainbiker, legale Möglichkeiten für die Ausübung sind aber Mangelware. Nicht einmal 10 Prozent aller Forststraßen und einige wenige Promille an Wegen dürfen befahren werden.

Alle Bemühungen der Naturfreunde, des Alpenvereins und  von upmove  zur Freigabe zumindest der Forststraßen zum Radfahren auf eigene Gefahr sind bisher gescheitert.

Bereits mehrere Trutzpartien - dabei handelt es sich um Veranstaltungen, bei denen das Rad auf einer Forststraße, auf der ein Radfahrer angezeigt oder verklagt wurde, geschoben wird - konnte in den letzten Jahren einige Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema lenken.
Nach wie vor aber noch zu wenig!

Der aktuell Vorfall in Leoben muss auch in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht werden, um die absurden Auswüchse der aktuellen Gesetzeslage aufzuzeigen!

Darum veranstalten wir Leobner Radfahrer die nächste Trutzpartie.

Dabei schieben wir unserer Räder über die Schmollhube auf die Mugl. Alle Radfahrerinnen  und Radfahrer sind eingeladen sich am Samstag, dem 8. April, um 10:00 Uhr, am Leobner Hauptplatz, bei der Pestsäule einzufinden und gemeinsam in Richtung Kleingößgraben zu fahren, um dann dort vom ersten Fahrverbotsschild weg ihr Bike auf die Mugl zu schieben. Eine Abfahrt auf der Niklasdorfer Seite ist dann im Übrigen legal.

https://www.facebook.com/martin.koch.351/posts/10202959993916680





Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen jederzeit gerne unter der Mobilnummer 0664/8364884 zur Verfügung.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Patrik Kutschi


----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2017)

Haben diese Personen das Recht einen fest zu halten, oder begehen sie eine Freiheitsberaubung und das schneinbar unter Gewaltandrohung?


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Haben diese Personen das Recht einen fest zu halten, oder begehen sie eine Freiheitsberaubung und das schneinbar unter Gewaltandrohung?



Es ist allen Beteiligten klar, dass von Seite der Security und des Forstschutzorgans alles Rechtens verlief.
Das ist ja der Punkt: So was darf nicht Möglich sein! Darum muss das Forstgesetz endlich geändert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (3. April 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, dann wäre es noch kein Massensport geworden und zumindest manche Berge wären nicht wie Autobahnen ausgebaut. Die untrainierten würden sich das Hangsteigen ohne Lifte nur mit Muskelkraft sicherlich nicht antun. Wäre eigentlich besser, als es jetzt ist. Einige Hangrutschungen, Lawinen, die ganze Dörfer ausradieren, usw. wären uns hiermit erspart geblieben.
> 
> Und so etwas wollen die eBiker nun auch für den Mountainbikesport einfordern? Tolle Pisten für die Touris, damit die sich in ihrem Urlaubsort mit den eBikes ohne schwitzen austoben können? Die untrainierten würden sich das Bergauffahren ohne eBike nur mit Muskelkraft sicherlich nicht antun.
> 
> ...


Gäbe es keine Lifte, würdest du da halbe Jahr lang aus einer Holzlatte Schier schnitzen, die du dann zum Hufschmied bringen könntest, damit er dir Kanten draufmacht. Die ausradierten Dörfer wären übrigens schon lange vorher ausgestorben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Haben diese Personen das Recht einen fest zu halten, oder begehen sie eine Freiheitsberaubung und das schneinbar unter Gewaltandrohung?



In Bezug auf Deutschland habe ich mal gelesen das abgesehen von der Polizei einen niemand ernsthaft festhalten darf. Es gilt dabei immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Selbst wenn man beim Schwarzfahren erwischt wird darf der Kontrolleur zb jemanden mit aller ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln festhalten. Wenn zb jemand deshalb hinfällt und sich verletzt kann es sogar sein dass dann umgekehrt Schmerzenzgeld fällig ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Deutschland habe ich mal gelesen das abgesehen von der Polizei einen niemand ernsthaft festhalten darf. Es gilt dabei immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Selbst wenn man beim Schwarzfahren erwischt wird darf der Kontrolleur zb jemanden mit aller ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln festhalten. Wenn zb jemand deshalb hinfällt und sich verletzt kann es sogar sein dass dann umgekehrt Schmerzenzgeld fällig ist.


Auf Deutschland bezogen, da gibt es den jedermanns Paragrafen(StPO), der jedem Bürger das Recht gibt einen anderen festzunehmen, so dieser eine Straftat begangen hat, das illigeale befahren von trails wäre aber eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und damit nicht abgedeckt! Deswegen die Frage wie es in Österreich ist. Einem vom Forst würde ich in Deutschland darauf hinweisen, das ich das als Freiheitsberaubung ansehe, und er als nicht der Exekutive Angehörige Person, nicht berechtigt ist meine Personalien festzustellen!
Was auch der Grund ist, warum hier bei Kontrollen Dann oft die Polizei mit von der Partie ist... zufällig ohne die Begleitung eines Polizisten, auf Trails angetroffen, würde ich mich auf oben genanntes berufen...


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Deutschland habe ich mal gelesen das abgesehen von der Polizei einen niemand ernsthaft festhalten darf. Es gilt dabei immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Selbst wenn man beim Schwarzfahren erwischt wird darf der Kontrolleur zb jemanden mit aller ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln festhalten. Wenn zb jemand deshalb hinfällt und sich verletzt kann es sogar sein dass dann umgekehrt Schmerzenzgeld fällig ist.



Nochmals, so unglaublich das auch sein mag:
Es ist allen Beteiligten klar, dass Security und Forstschutzorgan rechtmäßig vorgegangen sind.
Das ist ja der Punkt, es ist unglaublich, und für manche sicher ein Schlag in die Magengegend:
So was darf nicht Möglich sein! Darum muss das Forstgesetz endlich geändert werden!

Kleiner Excurs, nicht ganz Ernst gemeint ;-)
Es gibt für die Konfrontation mit Fakten, die einem den Boden unter den Füßen wegziehen, (zum Beispiel das diese Waldsheriffs dich festhalten können) in der Psychologie den Begriff "Trauer"
Dabei werden allgemein fünf Phasen der Bewältigung festgestellt, die sich auch in so manchen Kommentaren finden lassen
1) Leugnen  -> z.B.: "Die Waldninjas dürfen das nicht", 
2) Wut -> siehe so manche Beschimpfung. 
3) Verhandeln -> "kann man mit denen nicht reden?", "die erwischen MICH nicht!"
4) Depression -> "ich wandere aus"
5) Akzeptanz -> Aktiv an der Änderung des Gesetztes mitarbeiten​


----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Nochmals, so unglaublich das auch sein mag:
> Es ist allen Beteiligten klar, dass Security und Forstschutzorgan rechtmäßig vorgegangen sind.
> Das ist ja der Punkt, es ist unglaublich, und für manche sicher ein Schlag in die Magengegend:
> So was darf nicht Möglich sein! Darum muss das Forstgesetz endlich geändert werden!



Da passt aber in meinen Augen ein anderes Gesetz nicht wenn nicht Polizei, polizeiliche Aufgaben erfüllen darf....


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da passt aber in meinen Augen ein anderes Gesetz nicht wenn nicht Polizei, polizeiliche Aufgaben erfüllen darf....



Es geht darum, die Erholungssuche mit dem Rad zu legalisieren.
Sobald du mit dem Rad legal unterwegs bist, kannst du die Forstsherrifs ignorieren (Wenn du nicht unbedingt mit dem Feuer spielen musst  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Es geht darum, die Erholungssuche mit dem Rad zu legalisieren.
> Sobald du mit dem Rad legal unterwegs bist, kannst du die Forstsherrifs ignorieren (Wenn du nicht unbedingt mit dem Feuer spielen musst  )


Das ist schon klar, und solange das bei euch in Österreich nicht passiert, trage keinen einzigen nicht zum Transit notwendigen Euro mehr ins Land! Noch nicht Mal den Kaffee auf der Raststätte wird es von mir geben...


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Nochmals, so unglaublich das auch sein mag:
> Es ist allen Beteiligten klar, dass Security und Forstschutzorgan rechtmäßig vorgegangen sind.
> Das ist ja der Punkt, es ist unglaublich, und für manche sicher ein Schlag in die Magengegend:
> So was darf nicht Möglich sein! Darum muss das Forstgesetz endlich geändert werden!
> ...


Die Securities dürfen wohl den Weg versperren, sonst aber auch nix.


----------



## payne (3. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, und solange das bei euch in Österreich nicht passiert, trage keinen einzigen nicht zum Transit notwendigen Euro mehr ins Land! Noch nicht Mal den Kaffee auf der Raststätte wird es von mir geben...


Da sind wir schon zwei


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Die Securities dürfen wohl den Weg versperren, sonst aber auch nix.





steiggeist schrieb:


> Nochmals, so unglaublich das auch sein mag:
> Es ist allen Beteiligten klar, dass Security und Forstschutzorgan rechtmäßig vorgegangen sind.
> Das ist ja der Punkt, es ist unglaublich, und für manche sicher ein Schlag in die Magengegend:
> So was darf nicht Möglich sein! Darum muss das Forstgesetz endlich geändert werden!
> ...



@CreepingDeath : noch in Phase 1) oder singen wir wieder einmal "ein Hund kam in die Küche"?


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> @CreepingDeath : noch in Phase 1) oder singen wir wieder einmal "ein Hund kam in die Küche"?


Bist du etwa der Meinung, dass Securities mehr dürfen?
Bist du in der Lage, auch sinnstiftende Texte zu verfassen? 
Ach ja:


----------



## steiggeist (3. April 2017)

Die "Kleine Zeitung" berichtet über die Anhaltung von Martin in Leoben vergangenen Samstag: 
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...er-liess-Mountainbiker-von-Securitys-anhalten
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1180912978841.19855.1708699624&type=3&theater
Der Artikel ist nur für angemeldete Benutzer zu lesen.
Es kommen alle Seiten zu Wort.
Der Anwalt der Grundbesitzer meint, man werde die zivilrechtlichen Schritte noch prüfen.
Im Artikel findet sich auch ein Hinweis auf die geplante Protestveranstaltung:
Trutzpartie Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube
kommenden Samstag 10:00 - 13:00
Treffpunkt: Hauptplatz Leoben, Pestsäule
https://www.facebook.com/events/1397630576946937/


----------



## Krondrim (3. April 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Gäbe es keine Lifte, würdest du da halbe Jahr lang aus einer Holzlatte Schier schnitzen, die du dann zum Hufschmied bringen könntest, damit er dir Kanten draufmacht. Die ausradierten Dörfer wären übrigens schon lange vorher ausgestorben.



Würde ich garantiert nicht, da ich kein Skifahrer bin. Ja, ich kann Skifahren, ich habe es früher auch öfters gemacht. Allerdings bringt mir dieser "Sport" nicht wirklich etwas. Elends lang beim Lift anstellen, rauf tragen oder ziehen lassen, runter rutschen. Ist nicht wirklich meins. Allerdings bin ich auch schon zwei längere Touren mit eBikes Probe gefahren. Bringt mir auch nichts. Rauf fährt es sich wie von allein (und es braucht mir keiner sagen, es ist genauso Mörder-Über-Dupper-Anstrengend wie ohne Motor, weil wenn man nicht mehr kann, oder der innere Schweinehund zuschlägt, dann macht der Motor das meiste der Arbeit), runter brauch ich keinen Motor, da bin ich schnell genug ohne Unterstützung und mit einem 20 kg+ Bike macht es auch bergab keinen wirklichen Spaß.

Also beides Dinge, wo ich lieber hätte, dass es sie nicht geben würde. Energievergeudung. Just my 2 Cents und da wird niemand so schnell abbringen. Alles versucht, echt ist es nur "ohne"...


----------



## Hiasi87 (3. April 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Würde ich garantiert nicht, da ich kein Skifahrer bin. Ja, ich kann Skifahren, ich habe es früher auch öfters gemacht. Allerdings bringt mir dieser "Sport" nicht wirklich etwas. Elends lang beim Lift anstellen, rauf tragen oder ziehen lassen, runter rutschen. Ist nicht wirklich meins. Allerdings bin ich auch schon zwei längere Touren mit eBikes Probe gefahren. Bringt mir auch nichts. Rauf fährt es sich wie von allein (und es braucht mir keiner sagen, es ist genauso Mörder-Über-Dupper-Anstrengend wie ohne Motor, weil wenn man nicht mehr kann, oder der innere Schweinehund zuschlägt, dann macht der Motor das meiste der Arbeit), runter brauch ich keinen Motor, da bin ich schnell genug ohne Unterstützung und mit einem 20 kg+ Bike macht es auch bergab keinen wirklichen Spaß.
> 
> Also beides Dinge, wo ich lieber hätte, dass es sie nicht geben würde. Energievergeudung. Just my 2 Cents und da wird niemand so schnell abbringen. Alles versucht, echt ist es nur "ohne"...



Aso alles klar weils der Herr Scheisse findet sollte es auch niemand anderer machen. Also de ganzen Bergdörfer in den Alpen zurück zum Ursprung also die Alten lassen wir ihren Lebensabend dort genießen die Jugend ab in die City zum arbeiten. Und in 20 Jahren gibts die Orte nicht mehr. Bin voll bei dir das nur die Profis dann das nicht vorhandene Angebot an Trails nutzen dürfen mit einem Puch Waffenrad.


----------



## Krondrim (4. April 2017)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> Aso alles klar weils der Herr Scheisse findet sollte es auch niemand anderer machen. Also de ganzen Bergdörfer in den Alpen zurück zum Ursprung also die Alten lassen wir ihren Lebensabend dort genießen die Jugend ab in die City zum arbeiten. Und in 20 Jahren gibts die Orte nicht mehr. Bin voll bei dir das nur die Profis dann das nicht vorhandene Angebot an Trails nutzen dürfen mit einem Puch Waffenrad.



Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden, versuche es einmal mit sinnerfassendem Lesen, falls du das schaffst. Es wurden in einem Beitrag die Lifte als Allheilmittel für die Öffnung von Pisten für Radler genannt, am Beispiel von Skifahrern. Auch, dass das ja unbedenklich für die Natur wäre, wurde zwischen den Zeilen angemerkt - weil es ja jeder macht und die Lifte sowieso da wären, auch wenn keiner damit fahren würde. Dass dem nicht so ist und das nicht jeder so nutzen will, habe ich geschrieben, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Aber du kannst gerne zukünftig mit deinem (e)Bike auf geilen breiten flach planierten Schotterstraßen deinen Lieblingsberg hochfahren, dich von Liften dort hochtragen lassen und dann die Mörderabfahrt, die vorher ebenfalls planiert wurde, damit den Touris nichts passiert und keine Versicherung den Betreibern daraus einen Strick drehen kann, hinunterbretteln. Natürlich mit einen Bereich, wo extra eine Zeitnehmung installiert wurde, damit du dich mit deiner neuen Bestzeit beim heizen brüsten kannst.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. April 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Aber du kannst gerne zukünftig mit deinem (e)Bike auf geilen breiten flach planierten Schotterstraßen deinen Lieblingsberg hochfahren



Denkst du, dass die eBiker das wollen?

Wenn man sich in den E-MTB Forum/Foren mal umsieht und dort die geposteten Touren incl. Bildern ansieht, sieht es dort nicht anders aus als im normalen MTB-Forum.

Wenn ich in Österreich wohnen würde -übrigens ein schönes Land- oder gerade zu der Zeit dort Urlaub mache, dann würde ich sogar mit meinem E-Mtb bei der Aktion mitmachen und den schweren Panzer rauf schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (4. April 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden, versuche es einmal mit sinnerfassendem Lesen, falls du das schaffst. Es wurden in einem Beitrag die Lifte als Allheilmittel für die Öffnung von Pisten für Radler genannt, am Beispiel von Skifahrern. Auch, dass das ja unbedenklich für die Natur wäre, wurde zwischen den Zeilen angemerkt - weil es ja jeder macht und die Lifte sowieso da wären, auch wenn keiner damit fahren würde. Dass dem nicht so ist und das nicht jeder so nutzen will, habe ich geschrieben, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Aber du kannst gerne zukünftig mit deinem (e)Bike auf geilen breiten flach planierten Schotterstraßen deinen Lieblingsberg hochfahren, dich von Liften dort hochtragen lassen und dann die Mörderabfahrt, die vorher ebenfalls planiert wurde, damit den Touris nichts passiert und keine Versicherung den Betreibern daraus einen Strick drehen kann, hinunterbretteln. Natürlich mit einen Bereich, wo extra eine Zeitnehmung installiert wurde, damit du dich mit deiner neuen Bestzeit beim heizen brüsten kannst.


Kannst du uns bitte den Beitrag zeigen, in welchem steht, dass "Lifte das Allheilmittel für die Öffnung von Pisten für Radler" seien? Danke!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Also beides Dinge, wo ich lieber hätte, dass es sie nicht geben würde. Energievergeudung. Just my 2 Cents und da wird niemand so schnell abbringen. Alles versucht, echt ist es nur "ohne"...



...es gibt viele Dinge, die Energieverschwendung sind... 
wie wäre es mal mit Trailrunning?

Da gäbe es die ganze Diskussion nicht, ist so auch eine extreme Energieverschwendung, wenn man sich hier noch nicht mal vernünftig einigt.


----------



## Krondrim (4. April 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Kannst du uns bitte den Beitrag zeigen, in welchem steht, dass "Lifte das Allheilmittel für die Öffnung von Pisten für Radler" seien? Danke!



Wer ist "uns"? Lies halt auf den letzten paar Seiten nach. Für dich persönlich mal ein Beitrag legal biken - auch in Österreich	(war: Der Wahnsinn in Niederösterreich), andere werden es hoffentlich schaffen, vorzublättern und zu lesen.


----------



## Krondrim (4. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass die eBiker das wollen?



Ob alle eBiker es wollen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Andererseits wird durch das eBike momentan ein Massenmarkt erschlossen, da sich ähnlich dem Skifahren viele ohne Motor nicht zutrauen würden einen Berg hinauf zu fahren, was sie aber gerade dann mit dem neuen "Motorrad" dann schon schaffen. Die Tourismusverbände springen auf diesen Zug auf und tadaaa... die Werbung wird's schon richten, dann haben wir im Winter Skipisten und in den gleichen Orten werden dann für den Sommer die MTB-Pisten hergerichtet. Eben dem Massensport geschuldet, da jeder Vickerl dann mit seinem eBike die Natur genießen will und dank Motor auch kann. Nur passieren darf nichts (Versicherungstechnisch abgesichert müssen die Strecken sein), deshalb meine Bedenken bzgl. der Schottertrassen...

Und da dann sowieso "überall" legale Trassen vorhanden sind, werden die Gebiete für die anderen Biker überhaupt gar nicht mehr angedacht - sie sollen einfach in die Touri-Orte fahren und sich dort austoben... Und warum? Weil Geld lukriert werden kann über solch ein Modell, welches man mit freien Strecken im Wald nicht kann. Und wem kommt auch dieses zusätzliche Budget zu Gute? Und wer entscheidet schlussendlich darüber, doch nicht etwa die gleiche Instanz? Geld regiert nun Mal die Welt.


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. April 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Wer ist "uns"? Lies halt auf den letzten paar Seiten nach. Für dich persönlich mal ein Beitrag legal biken - auch in Österreich	(war: Der Wahnsinn in Niederösterreich), andere werden es hoffentlich schaffen, vorzublättern und zu lesen.


1. "Wir" sind andere Forumsbenutzer.
2. Wenn du in dem von dir zitierten Beitrag liest, dass irgendjemand E-Bikes als Allheilmittel sieht, solltest du ausgesprochen lange nachdenken, bevor du nochmals anderen unterstellst, nicht sinnerfassend zu lesen.


----------



## Krondrim (4. April 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> 1. "Wir" sind andere Forumsbenutzer.
> 2. Wenn du in dem von dir zitierten Beitrag liest, dass irgendjemand E-Bikes als Allheilmittel sieht, solltest du ausgesprochen lange nachdenken, bevor du nochmals anderen unterstellst, nicht sinnerfassend zu lesen.



Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass E-Bikes ein Allheilmittel sind.... *wlkikiv
*
Und du traust dich wirklich für andere Teilnehmer hier auch zu schreiben? Du sprichst "deinen" Forenteilnehmern die Kompetenz ab, nach vor blättern und nachlesen? Ich glaube, du bist überheblich... Just my 2 cents... und nur sehr subjektiv von mir wahrgenommen.

Ich will eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen, dass die momentane Entwicklung in Richtung Massensport (eben mit dem starken forcieren der eBikes der Industrie) kontraproduktiv zu den Diskussionen bzgl. der Forstöffnungen ist. Mehr nicht.

PS: ich widme mich jetzt wieder dem Topic, alle anderen Diskussionen hier bitte unterlassen, ich werde dies ebenso tun.


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. April 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass E-Bikes ein Allheilmittel sind.... *wlkikiv
> *


Du bist Realsatire, oder? Falls nein: Ich habe nicht behauptet, du hättest geschrieben, dass E-Bikes Allheilmittel wären. Vielmehr hast du behauptet, irgendjemand anderer hätte das geschrieben; was natürlich falsch ist, was du bemerken könntest, hättest du den Vorteil von Leseskills.

Und on topic: Das ist eben deine Meinung. Das ist ok. Andere meinen, dass uns die E-Bikes vielleicht sogar helfen können. Wer recht hat, wird sich irgendwann zeigen. 
Wenn wir MTBer allerdings aktiv gegen E-Bikes auftreten verlieren wir nicht nur potentielle Mitstreiter, sonder zerschießen unsere eigenen Argumente, die in erster Linie nicht irgendwas mit einer ökologischen Footprintvoodooesoterik zu tun hat, sondern damit, dass wir die Wege nicht zerstören, das Wild nicht mehr erschrecken als andere und genauso ein Recht auf Waldnutzung haben wie Wanderer.


----------



## Krondrim (4. April 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> ...dass irgendjemand E-Bikes als Allheilmittel sieht...





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Du bist Realsatire, oder? Falls nein: Ich habe nicht behauptet, du hättest geschrieben, dass E-Bikes Allheilmittel wären. ....



Einmal noch, weil ich eine Falschaussage so nicht stehen lassen kann. Dann bin ich raus. Der Einzige, der über eBike-Allheilmittel geschrieben hat, bist du. Ich sprach von Liften, wie diese beim Skifahren üblich sind. Deine beiden Beiträge habe ich verlinkt mit den entsprechenden Auszügen. Und nun lassen wir bitte das Thema.

OnTopic: für mich bleibt der Andrang der Massen und die klare Positionierung der Industrie leider ein Punkt, der sich kontraproduktiv auf die Öffnung der Wegenutzung auswirkt. Wo ein Jäger/Förster bisher eine Handvoll "Gegner" im Sinne von MTBler hatte, werden es um so mehr werden, je mehr doch das schweißlose "Cruisen" auf den Berg für sich finden. Und ich spreche jetzt nicht von MTBlern, die halt einen Motor brauchen, weil die Kondition mal wieder nicht mitspielt. Dadurch dass jeder Heinz und Kunz das jetzt kann, wird er es auch nutzen wollen und wir haben Zustände am Berg, wie beim angsprochenen Skifahren. Und das werden die Herren in Grün nicht sehen wollen.


----------



## steiggeist (4. April 2017)

Proklamation zur Trutzpartie kommenden Samstag in Leoben:

Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube
kommenden Samstag 10:00 - 13:00
Treffpunkt Hauptplatz Leoben, Pestsäule
https://www.facebook.com/events/1397630576946937/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krondrim (4. April 2017)

Auf das Ergebnis der Aktion bin ich gespannt. Was ich nicht weiß ist, was bezeichnet ihr "querfeldein durch den Wald"? Ist ein vorhandener Trampelpfad schon "querfeldein" oder nur dort, wo es keinen Weg gibt? In DE gibt es doch auch irgendeine 2m-Regel - oder ist die aufgelassen worden? Bei manchen Wegen, die Wanderer benützen, die schon ausgetreten sind, bin ich mir da nicht sicher, ob das nicht unter "querfeldein" laufen würde - kommt dann auch auf das Gutdünken des jeweiligen abmahnenden Organs an. Das gehört meiner Meinung nach eindeutig definiert, sonst ist die nächste Kontroverse trotz einer ggf. vorhandenen Gesetzesvorlage schon vorprogrammiert.

Dass Securities im Wald mal überhaupt ein NoGo sind, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Allerdings dürfte das Selbstverständnis gewisser Grundbesitzer sowieso etwas "gestört" sein.


----------



## steiggeist (4. April 2017)

querfeldein = weglos

Eine Formulierung wie im bayrischen Naturschutzgesetzt ("Das Reiten,  Radfahren und befahren mit Rollstühlen auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen ist gestattet") sehen wir als Ideal an


----------



## Krondrim (4. April 2017)

Das wäre es, genau so, damit kann man leben.


----------



## steiggeist (4. April 2017)

Mountainbikeschieben auf die Mugl über die Schmollhube
kommenden Samstag 10:00 - 13:00
Treffpunkt Hauptplatz Leoben, Pestsäule
https://www.facebook.com/events/1397630576946937/


----------



## payne (4. April 2017)

*Bundesforste starten mit neuen MTB-Trails in die Mountainbike-Saison*
*Neue Panorama-Strecken auf Schneealpe und Pretul - 40 zusätzliche MTB-Kilometer – Technik-Trailpark im Wienerwald – Klare Regeln für MTB-FairPlay*
_Wien/Purkersdorf (OTS)_ - In den letzten Jahren hat sich Mountainbiken zu einer der beliebtesten Freizeitbeschäftigungen in Österreich entwickelt. Dem Trend Rechnung tragend, entwickeln und erweitern die Bundesforste laufend das MTB-Netz in ihren Wäldern. „Für viele gibt es nichts Schöneres, als Natur und Landschaft per Drahtesel zu erkunden“, sieht Rudolf Freidhager den MTB-Trend anhaltend. „Für alle Mountainbiker und solche, die es noch werden wollen, erweitern wir das MTB-Netz und schaffen allein heuer rund 40 neue MTB-Kilometer“, freut sich Freidhager über die Erweiterung des MTB-Angebotes auf ÖBf-Flächen. Dazu zählen etwa zwei neue, alpine Panorama-Strecken auf der Schneealpe (NÖ) auf 1.900 Meter Seehöhe oder auf der Pretul in den Fischbacher Alpen (Stmk.) auf 1.600 Meter Seehöhe sowie ein neuer Trailpark mit Down- und Uphill-Trails bei der Hohe-Wand-Wiese im Wienerwald (NÖ). „In ganz Österreich stellen die Bundesforste rund 2.200 Kilometer MTB-Strecken bereit – insbesondere in touristischen Ballungszentren wie dem Salzkammergut oder Tirols Alpentälern, aber auch im Mariazeller Land oder im Wienerwald“, unterstreicht der Vorstand. „Der Druck auf den Naturraum steigt stetig. Daher stellen die MTB-Strecken auch eine wichtige Lenkungsmaßnahme dar. Mit der Schaffung von MTB-Strecken, Reit- oder Wanderwegen können die Besucherströme im Wald effizient gelenkt und Interessenskonflikte vermieden werden.“

Berg-Panorama-Strecken und Technik-Trails

Zu den rund 40 Kilometer neuen MTB-Strecken zählt als besonderes „Gustostückerl“ die geplante Panorama-Strecke auf der Pretul in den Fischbacher Alpen (Stmk.). Auf rund 20 Kilometer wird sich die neue Route von Mürzzuschlag bis auf die Pretul erstrecken und durch Waldgebiete auf 1.600 Meter Seehöhe führen, wobei über 1.100 Höhenmeter zu überwinden sind. Oben angelangt, verbindet die neue MTB-Strecke das Almgebiet zwischen Peter Rosegger-Haus, Moschkogel-Hütte, Schwarzriegel-Alm und Ganzalm – Panoramablick auf Rax, Schneealpe und Hohe Veitsch inklusive. Die MTB-Strecke wird im Zuge der Errichtung des Windparks Pretul, der von den Bundesforsten betrieben wird, gemeinsam mit den regionalen Radverbänden und den Gemeinden gestaltet. Die Eröffnung ist für Spätsommer 2017 geplant. Erstmals für Mountainbiker erschlossen wird auch das Plateau auf der Schneealpe, erreichbar über Neuberg an der Mürz. Eine neue, fast 9 Kilometer lange MTB-Strecke führt über das gesamte Plateau mit 360-Grad-Panorama auf die Voralpen. Ein wichtiger Lückenschluss erfolgt bei der MTB-Strecke von Mariazell über die Königsalm nach Mürzsteg. Retour über die Frein wird die Strecke nun erstmals im Rundkurs befahrbar. Auf Trailpark-Begeisterte warten die neuen Down-und Uphill-Strecken nahe der Hohe-Wand-Wiese im Wienerwald (NÖ). In den nächsten Monaten sollen auf ÖBf-Flächen drei neue Downhill-Trails mit Jumps, Tables und Anliegern sowie ein neuer Uphill-Trail mit einer Gesamtlänge von rund 5,5 Kilometer entstehen. Die neuen MTB-Trails liegen im Einzugsgebiet von Wien und werden gemeinsam mit dem Betreiber, PHAT MTB & More GmbH, errichtet.

Weitere MTB-Strecken in anderen Bundesländern wie etwa in Kärnten am Ossiacher Tauern, wo ein Lückenschluss des MTB-Netzes nach Velden, Ossiach und Villach erfolgt, oder im Salzkammergut, wo eine beliebte MTB-Verbindung zwischen Bad Ischl und Steinbach am Attersee nun lückenlos geschlossen wird, runden die MTB-Aktivitäten der Bundesforste für die heurige MTB-Saison ab.

Rund 2.200 MTB-Kilometer auf Vertragsbasis

„Mit den neuen Strecken kommen wir nun erstmals auf über 2.200 Kilometer Mountainbike-Strecken in ganz Österreich“, weist Rudolf Freidhager auf das stattliche MTB-Netz der Bundesforste. Der größte Streckenanteil liegt dabei mit rund 720 MTB-Kilometer in Oberösterreich. „Bereits vor mehr als zwanzig Jahren, in den frühen 1990iger Jahren, wurde mit dem Land Oberösterreich ein wegweisendes Vertragsmodell ausgearbeitet“, blickt Freidhager auf ein nicht ganz neues Thema zurück. Vertragliche Regelungen schaffen wichtige Rahmenbedingungen und Rechtssicherheit für alle Seiten und regeln Pflicht- wie Haftungsfragen. Auch in Salzburg und Tirol spielt das Thema touristisch eine wesentliche Rolle. In Salzburg haben die ÖBf rund 570 MTB-Kilometer eingerichtet, in Tirol 340 MTB-Kilometer, gefolgt von Niederösterreich mit rund 260 MTB-Kilometer und der Steiermark mit rund 180 MTB-Kilometer.

Gemeinsames Miteinander im Wald

„Der Wald ist für alle Erholungssuchenden da“, bekräftigt ÖBf-Vorstand Rudolf Freidhager. Durch eine immer stärkere Nutzung der Naturräume ist ein Interessensausgleich heute jedoch wichtiger denn je. Laut einer aktuellen SORA-Umfrage wünschen sich 91 % aller ÖsterreicherInnen „verbindliche Spielregeln im Wald“. Weitere 75 % glauben, „dass die Bedeutung der Wälder zukünftig zunehmen wird“. „Wir sehen das als Auftrag und setzen uns für einen aktiven Interessensausgleich ein“, betont Rudolf Freidhager. Gemeinsam mit Partnern aus Tourismus, Jagd und Freizeitwirtschaft haben die Bundesforste ein „Mountainbike-Fairplay“ ausgearbeitet, das die wichtigsten Spielregeln festhält. „In unserer heutigen Freizeit- und Outdoor-Gesellschaft sind Fairness und Toleranz gefragt“, appelliert der ÖBf-Vorstand an alle WaldbesucherInnen. „Dann steht auch heuer einer erfolgreichen Mountainbike-Saison nichts mehr im Wege“, so Rudolf Freidhager abschließend.

Pressefotos und Mountainbike-Fairplay unter www.bundesforste.at


„Für alle Mountainbiker und solche, die es noch werden wollen, erweitern wir das MTB-Netz und schaffen allein heuer rund 40 neue MTB-Kilometer“, freut sich Freidhager über die Erweiterung des MTB-Angebotes auf ÖBf-Flächen. 

40 Ganze Kilometer nicht so viel auf einmal bitte


----------



## herbert2010 (4. April 2017)

Wow wo soll man das nur alles schaffen soviele km 

Das is schon wieder so lächerlich a wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wow wo soll man das nur alles schaffen soviele km
> 
> Das is schon wieder so lächerlich a wahnsinn


...da weiß man besser nicht, wieviel das gekostet hat...
Der Forst ist anscheinend noch im Fußgängermodus, da sind 40 km nicht so schlecht. [emoji6]


----------



## steiggeist (5. April 2017)

Der Organisator der Trutzpartie am kommenden Samstag, 10:00 Uhr, Leobner Hauptplatz, Patrik Kutschi zum Vorfall vom 1.April:

Liebe Mitstreiterinnen und Mitstreiter!

Ich möchte gerne noch ein paar Gedanken zur rechtlichen Situation in Zusammenhang mit Martin's Erfahrung vom 1. April los werden.

Martin hat dadurch, dass er mit seinem Fahrrad auf einer privaten Forststraße unterwegs war eine Verwaltungsübertretung nach dem Forstgesetz begangen. Also ein Delikt, wie es etwa auch das Überziehen der Parkzeit in einer Kurzparkzone darstellt. Dafür droht ihm nun eine Verwaltungsstrafe, gleichermaßen wie es bei einer Übertretung der Kurzparkzonenüberwachungsverordnung der Fall wäre.
Eine Forststraße ist jedoch eine "nicht öffentliche Straße" während sich Kurzparkzone auf öffentlichen Straßen befinden. Dennoch hat der Gesetzgeber vorgesehen, dass das Befahren einer Forststraße (und somit von Privateigentum) ohne Genehmigung des Eigentümers bzw. des Wegeerhalters als Verwaltungsübertretung geahndet werden kann. Das Forstgesetz überlässt es daher faktisch einer Privatperson, nämlich dem Eigentümer des Waldes bzw. dem Erhalter der Forststraße, ob über einen Radfahrer, der ohne seine Zustimmung seinen Forstweg befährt, eine öffentlich-rechtliche Verwaltungsstrafe verhängt werden soll [!].
Eine solch skurrile Gesetzeslage gibt es nicht allzu oft in der österreichischen Rechtsordnung.

Das Forstgesetz räumt den Waldeigentümern aber noch eine weitere, in der Rechtsordnung einzigartige, Besonderheit ein.
Martin droht neben seiner Verwaltungsstrafe in der Höhe von bis zu € 3630,00 (ein Strafzettel in der Kurzparkzone ist erheblich günstiger) auch eine Besitzstörungsklage.
Dies deshalb, weil er ja ohne Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers (der Leobner Real Gemeinschaft) dessen Privatstraße befahren hatte. Wie Martin geschildert hat, wurde er ja gezwungen anzuhalten und sich auszuweisen. Nachdem er jedoch keinen Lichtbildausweis mit sich führte, war das Forstaufsichtsorgan dazu berechtigt Martin festzuhalten und die Polizei zur Feststellung seiner Identität bei zu ziehen. Damit ist der Waldeigentümer, der ja das Forstorgan mit der Durchführung der Kontrolle beauftragt hat, dank der Unterstützung der öffentlichen Sicherheitsorgane, auch gleich im Besitz aller Daten die zu Einreichung einer Besitzstörungsklage benötigt werden.

Nur zum Vergleich: wenn sie stolzer Besitzer eines Hauses sind und sich jemand mit seinem PKW in Ihre Hauseinfahrt stellt, so dass Sie am Wegfahren mit Ihrem eigenen Fahrzeug gehindert sind, wird es ihnen nicht ganz so leicht gemacht. Wenn Sie die Polizei um Hilfe rufen, so werden Sie lediglich zur Antwort bekommen, dass ein polizeiliches Einschreiten auf Privatgrund nicht möglich ist und Sie den Zivilrechtsweg bestreiten mögen. Natürlich habe ich bei einem PKW ein polizeiliches Kennzeichen, mit dem ich mir weiterhelfen kann. Aber auch mit dem Kennzeichen ist es nicht ganz so einfach für eine Privatperson den Zulassungsbesitzer ausfindig zu machen. Zudem gibt es zahlreiche andere Ausprägungen einer Besitzstörung auf privatem Grund, wo dem Eigentümer oder Besitzer ebenso kein polizeiliches Kennzeichen zur Verfügung steht. Aber auch hier gibt es keine Einbindung der Hoheitsverwaltung privatrechtliche Angelegenheiten. So müssen Sie etwa eine unliebsame unbekannte Person, die auf ihrem Grundstück ungefragt Sperrmüll ablagert, (gegebenenfalls unter Beiziehung eines Privatdetektiven) selbst ausforschen. Verwaltungsstrafe droht ihr auch keine.
Es ist nahe liegend, dass diese in Österreich bestehende einzigartige Rechtslage auf eine starke Lobby der Waldeigentümer zurückzuführen ist.
In unseren Nachbarländern ist das Befahren von Forststraßen und Forstwegen gesetzlich erlaubt. Auch dort kann nach wie vor eine Forstbewirtschaftung und eine Jagd ausgeübt werden. Skurrilitäten wie Verwaltungsstrafen auf Wunsch von Privatpersonen oder öffentlich rechtliche Unterstützung für eine private Klagsführung sind dort gar nicht von Nöten. Das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Forstwegen ist ja erlaubt. Genau das und nichts Anderes wollen auch wir im österreichischen Forstgesetz festgehalten haben.

Dazu ist es notwendig durch Veranstaltungen wie die "Trutzpartie" am 8. April Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Wenn ihr also Zeit und Lust habt kommt bitte unbedingt vorbei. Treffpunkt ist am Hauptplatz um 10:00 Uhr.

Patrik Kutschi


----------



## payne (5. April 2017)

Die Gesetze sind die Reinste Willkür die Oberen 10.000 richten sich die Gesetze wie sie es brauchen aber in diesen Land Wundert mich schon lange nichts mehr.Der Kleine Steuerzahler ist der Dumme wie immer.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2017)

Wie wäre es mal Chris Cummins von FM4 deshalb anzufragen? Der macht öfter mal Radiofeatures zu MTB-Themen:

http://fm4.orf.at/chriscummins


----------



## steiggeist (5. April 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal Chris Cummins von FM4 deshalb anzufragen? Der macht öfter mal Radiofeatures zu MTB-Themen:
> 
> http://fm4.orf.at/chriscummins



Super Idee! Bitte machen!


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2017)

ich hab nicht so den Überblick über die Situation in Österreich. Bin nur über einen Facebook-Post hier gelandet.


----------



## steiggeist (5. April 2017)

Markiere ihn auf FB, oder schick im einfache diesen Link: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/anhaltung...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e828.html

Jeder helfende Handgriff ist unbezahlbar!


----------



## CreepingDeath (5. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Der Organisator der Trutzpartie am kommenden Samstag, 10:00 Uhr, Leobner Hauptplatz, Patrik Kutschi zum Vorfall vom 1.April:
> 
> Liebe Mitstreiterinnen und Mitstreiter!
> 
> ...



War die Forststraße eigentlich erkennbar gesperrt? Wenn nicht würde ich meine Identität nicht preisgeben. Das Forstschutzorgan darf bei mir bleiben, bis die Polizei kommt, welcher auch die Identität mitgeteilt wird - nicht aber dem Forstschutzsheriff. Das erschwert die Identitätsfeststellung, welche für die gefürchtete Besitzstörungsklage (oder die noch mehr gefürchtete Unterlassungsklage) notwendig ist, für den Grundbesitzer doch erheblich.
Wenn die Straße erkennbar gesperrt war, darf zwar schon der Sheriff die Personalien feststellen, doch bloß zwecks Weitergabe an die Polizei. Wenn ich die Daten der Polizei nenne, ist mehr als fraglich, ob diese sie dem Sheriff mitteilen darf.


----------



## steiggeist (5. April 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> War die Forststraße eigentlich erkennbar gesperrt?...



JA

Da du diese Frage stellst, weiß ich, dass du noch nie in der Steiermark warst 
Im übrigen gilt, wenn sich zwei Rechtsgelehrte unterhalten, gibt es i.A. drei Meinungen 

So schwer es fallen mag, du bist hier als Radfahrer sicher auf der rechtlichen Verliererseite.
Ich hab für mich erkannt, dass es das Beste ist, dies als Faktum zu akzeptieren.
Was uns natürlich nicht daran hindert, jedesmal wenn ein Sheriff glaubt, es bis zum Letzten zu treiben müssen, wir diese Absurdität so gut und so breit wie möglich öffentlich darstellen.


----------



## dopero (5. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Eine Forststraße ist jedoch eine "nicht öffentliche Straße" während sich Kurzparkzone auf öffentlichen Straßen befinden. Dennoch hat der Gesetzgeber vorgesehen, dass das Befahren einer Forststraße (und somit von Privateigentum) ohne Genehmigung des Eigentümers bzw. des Wegeerhalters als Verwaltungsübertretung geahndet werden kann. Das Forstgesetz überlässt es daher faktisch einer Privatperson, nämlich dem Eigentümer des Waldes bzw. dem Erhalter der Forststraße, ob über einen Radfahrer, der ohne seine Zustimmung seinen Forstweg befährt, eine öffentlich-rechtliche Verwaltungsstrafe verhängt werden soll [!].
> Eine solch skurrile Gesetzeslage gibt es nicht allzu oft in der österreichischen Rechtsordnung.


Habe mal nach einer AT StVO mit Kommentar gesucht und den Pürstel gefunden. Wird zwar nicht die neueste Ausgabe sein, sollte aber reichen. Auszug zum Thema öffentlicher/nicht öffentlicher Verkehr:
§ 1, Kommentar
"5) ... Die Schaffung von Verkehrsflächen „ohne öffentlichen Verkehr“ ist allerdings denkbar schwierig, da unter „Verkehr“ auch der Fußgängerverkehr zu verstehen ist. Kann dieser oder wird dieser nicht ebenso wirksam von der Benützung ausgeschlossen, so liegt jedenfalls öffentlicher Verkehr vor. ..."

So kenne ich das auch aus D. Alles was nicht wirklich gesperrt ist, d.h. so gesichert das nicht mal ein Fußgänger den Bereich betreten kann, ist öffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (6. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> JA
> 
> Da du diese Frage stellst, weiß ich, dass du noch nie in der Steiermark warst
> Im übrigen gilt, wenn sich zwei Rechtsgelehrte unterhalten, gibt es i.A. drei Meinungen
> ...


Also zuletzt war ich vor eineinhalb Wochen in der Steiermark, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, warum das hier von Interessen sein sollte.

Dass Radfahrer rechtlich im Wald auf der Verliererseite sind, ist natürlich korrekt. Dennoch muss man es der Gegenseite ja nicht absichtlich einfach machen. Die Verwaltungsstrafe zahlt wohl jeder relativ leicht. Die Unterlassungsklage könnte hingegen teuer werden. Meine Idee mag nicht medienwirksam sein und sie bringt upmove auch keine neuen Mitglieder, aber mit ein bisschen Glück spart sie einem Mountainbiker sehr viel Geld.


----------



## CreepingDeath (6. April 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Habe mal nach einer AT StVO mit Kommentar gesucht und den Pürstel gefunden. Wird zwar nicht die neueste Ausgabe sein, sollte aber reichen. Auszug zum Thema öffentlicher/nicht öffentlicher Verkehr:
> § 1, Kommentar
> "5) ... Die Schaffung von Verkehrsflächen „ohne öffentlichen Verkehr“ ist allerdings denkbar schwierig, da unter „Verkehr“ auch der Fußgängerverkehr zu verstehen ist. Kann dieser oder wird dieser nicht ebenso wirksam von der Benützung ausgeschlossen, so liegt jedenfalls öffentlicher Verkehr vor. ..."
> 
> So kenne ich das auch aus D. Alles was nicht wirklich gesperrt ist, d.h. so gesichert das nicht mal ein Fußgänger den Bereich betreten kann, ist öffentlich.


Zum einen hast du Recht, zum anderen ist das ein unfassbar nebensächlicher Aspekt, der mit viel Theatralik vorgebracht wurde und schon mit ein bisschen Internetrecherche einfach widerlegt werden kann.


----------



## CreepingDeath (6. April 2017)

.


----------



## steiggeist (6. April 2017)

#Trutzpartie am kommenden Samstag, 10:00 Hauptplatz Leoben
#UPDATE
Informationen zum Ablauf und für Parklpätze

Nachdem es bereits einige Anfragen zum zeitlichen Aufwand und zum Schwierigkeitsgradgegeben hat:
Der Abschnitt im „Schiebemodus“ auf der Forststraße vom Gasthof Pampichlerwarte bis zum Almgasthof Schmollhube bestreitet natürlich jeder soweit er möchte.
Es geht ausschließlich um die Symbolik an der Fahrverbotstafel.
Möglicherweise wird ja auch diese Forststraße kurzfristig zum befristeten forstlichen Sperrgebiet erklärt.
Dann endet die Aktion ohnehin ab dem Fahrverbot. Auch gut. 
Jedenfalls treffen wir bei der Pambichlerwarte wir wieder alle zusammen.
Wer Lust und Laune hat nimmt am gemütlichen Ausklang teil.
Die ganze Aktion ist absolut nicht beschwerlich und auch auf alle Fälle kindertauglich.
Sie wird auch ganz leicht im geplanten Zeitrahmen (10:0-13:00 Uhr) Platz finden.
Jedes Bike und jeder Biker ist wichtig!

Hier eine Übersicht über die Parkmöglichkeiten im Bereich der Leobner Innenstadt.

Ideal, weil ganz in der Nähe ist der Feuerwehr Parkplatz (1) sowie die Gösser Straße (3).
Aber auch am Parkplatz in der Südbahnstraße (2) Sind am Samstagvormittag immer ausreichend Parkplätze verfügbar. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um grüne Parkzonen, in denen eine Gebühr von 0,30 € pro angefangener halben Stunde zu entrichten ist. Die Gebührenpflicht endet am Samstag mit 12:00 Uhr.
Es entstehen somit maximal Kosten in der Höhe von 1,50 € bei einer Parkzeit ab 09:30 Uhr.


----------



## steiggeist (6. April 2017)

#legalbiken #Respekt #FairPlay #Steiermark
#Trutzpartie #UPDATE #WICHTIG

Herr Zweytick, Jagdpächter des Reviers entlang der offiziellen Strecke auf die Mugel vom Niklasdorfer Graben, möchte folgendes gerne bekanntgeben:

_Liebe Radler-Kollegen,

das Miteinander auf der offiziellen Strecke "Niklasdorfer Graben - Mugel" funktioniert (bis auf die Regel bestätigende Ausnahmen) klaglos.

Ich hoffe dass dies so bleibt, und bitte daher weiterhin auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.

Ich möchte klar stellen, dass die Trutzpartie in keinem Zusammenhang mit der offizielle Strecke "Niklasdorfer Graben - Mugel" steht.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
und im sicheren Vertrauen auf weiteres respektvolles Miteinander
Heimo Zweytick
_

Wir sagen Herrn Zweytick einen herzlichen Dank für dieses Statement und sind sicher, dass es hier auch in Zukunft ein respektvolles und konstruktives Miteinander geben wird!


----------



## steiggeist (6. April 2017)

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark
#Trutzpartie
#Medienecho 

Ankündigung der Trutzpartie in der Kleinen Zeitung
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...f-der-Mugel_ProtestSchieben_Biker-wollen-mehr
(Hinweis: es wird nur kurz geschoben, nicht wie fälschlicherweise im Artikel angeführt bis zum Mugel-Gipfel)

Interessant und viellseitig interpretierbar finden wir diese Passage:
"...
Vonseiten der Leobner Realgemeinschaft, die Eigentümer sind, blickt man der Veranstaltung gelassen entgegen. „Solange die Räder geschoben werden, kein Problem. Der Protest sollte sich hingegen nicht gegen Eigentümer oder Pächter richten, sondern gegen den Gesetzgeber“, stellt Michael Augustin, Rechtsberater der Eigentümergemeinschaft fest. Man sei schon seit zwei Jahren in Verhandlungen mit der Stadt und dem Tourismusverband und um eine gütliche Lösung bemüht. Bis dato gebe es dazu aber keine Ergebnisse.
..."

Wir sehen uns am Samstag, um 10:00 am Leobner Hauptplatz!


----------



## delphi1507 (6. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Man sei schon seit zwei Jahren in Verhandlungen mit der Stadt und dem Tourismusverband und um eine gütliche Lösung bemüht. Bis dato gebe es dazu aber keine Ergebnisse.
> ..."
> !



Klar deswegen versteckt man sich ja im Wald.... Weil man eine gütliche Lösung will...


----------



## steiggeist (6. April 2017)

ja, klingt sehr logisch


----------



## payne (6. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Der Protest sollte sich hingegen nicht gegen Eigentümer oder Pächter richten, sondern gegen den Gesetzgeber“,



Was hindert die Eigentümer daran die Leute auf der Forststrasse fahren zu lassen?Keiner weiss es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (7. April 2017)

#legalbiken #Steiermark ?
#Trutzpartie, Treffpunkt morgen Samstag 8.4.17, 10:00 Uhr Leoben Hauptplatz

Müssen wir jetzt auf jeden Stadtplatz in Österreich eine Trutzpartie ankündigen, damit die Bewegung in die Sachen kommt? ;-)





http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...n-Leoben_Gemeinsame-Begehung-der-Strecken-von


----------



## steiggeist (9. April 2017)

kleines Video von der gestrigen Trutzpartie in Leoben.
ca 100 Trutzer 

https://www.facebook.com/patrik.kutschi/posts/2261774527381879


----------



## steiggeist (9. April 2017)

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark
#Medienecho
Nochmals Gratulation an alle Teilnehmer und an den Organisator Patrik Kutschi!

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/leoben/5198237/Leoben_Mountainbiker-riefen-zur-Trutzpartie


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. April 2017)

Gratulation zur Aktion.
Hoffentlich hat es eine nachhaltige Wirkung und schlägt weite Wellen!


----------



## steiggeist (11. April 2017)




----------



## steiggeist (11. April 2017)

Foto *vom Tatort*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (14. April 2017)

Robert Maier hat gestern folgendes an die Facebookseite von "Hochsteiermark Tourismus" gepostet

_Für einen MTB-Urlaub in unserer Region zu werben, ist schon sehr gewagt. Die Situation ist für Mountainbiker unerträglich in der Steiermark! Das i-Tüpfelchen war die Aktion gegen die MTBer am 1. April dieses Jahres. Deswegen gab es auch eine Demo in Leoben #Trutzpartie #LegalBiken 
Zur Veranschaulichung eine Karte von Leoben, wo es MTB-Strecken gäbe aber strengstens VERBOTEN ist. Rot=Fahrverbot, Grün = MTB-Strecke Mugel
Den Rest der kümmerlichen MTB-Strecken zeichne ich gar nicht ein, weil das durchwegs öffentlich befahrbare Straßen sind. Also uninterresant für MTBer._

Dazu hat er diese Karte angefertigt:


----------



## steiggeist (14. April 2017)

Und auch aus Kärnten gerade erfahren:

_So, jetzt haben wir zur Bertahütte wieder Fahrverbote! Was soll das? (Kapp ober Beginn Kopeintrail)_


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Und auch aus Kärnten gerade erfahren:
> 
> _So, jetzt haben wir zur Bertahütte wieder Fahrverbote! Was soll das? (Kapp ober Beginn Kopeintrail)_


Was ist das für ein Waldbesitzer, der seine Bäume mit Nägeln verhunzt. [emoji35]...dem gehört der Nagel in den Kopf gehauen! 

Aber mir kam zu dem Lehrervorfall der Gedanke...fahre nur in Gruppen größer 5 Personen durch die Gegend...ich glaube da bleiben die Wegelagerer im Unterholz sitzen [emoji3]


----------



## dopero (14. April 2017)

Fahrräder und Forststraßen dürfen da nicht durch? 

Das linke Zeichen ist im übrigen in der StVO nicht zu finden (ja, ich habe in der von AT nachgesehen).


----------



## steiggeist (14. April 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Fahrräder und Forststraßen dürfen da nicht durch?


Auf dieser Forststraße ist, wie in Österreich sowieso grundsätzlich, Radfahren verboten.


----------



## payne (14. April 2017)

Österreicher kümmern sich grundsätzlich immer um die Dinge die Vollkommen unwichtig sind wie Fahrrad Fahren auf Forststrassen aber wenn Kinder auf den Schulweg von Rassern Überfahren werden ist die Aufregung nur halb so groß.Österreich ist wie eine Frau keiner wird es jemals verstehen.


----------



## MrFlip0815 (14. April 2017)

Die Werbungen der Tourismusverbände zum Thema MTB sind einfach ein Witz. Man sieht die Leute auf der Straße/Asphalt fahren, dann gibts noch ne Schotterstraße rauf zum Alm wo man sich top gestyled auf einen Radler treffen kann. Trails oder Enduro? Fehlanzeige. Hauptsache man kann die Bikes dazu verkaufen - legal fahren kann man sie eigentlich gar nicht. Der Forststraßen-Höhenmeter-Beißer Wahnsinn hat (meiner Meinung nach) mit MTB kaum etwas zu tun. Aber gut.


----------



## payne (14. April 2017)

Ist das selbe wie Feuerwerk kaufen darf ich es aber nicht benutzen beim Geld hört sich jede Moral auf so ist das Leider.Aber Krone und Kurier Leser wird es freuen das man nirgendwo fahren darf in deren Sicht sind die Radfahrer ja noch vor Ebola-Terror-Vermögenssteuer die größte Gefahr für Österreich.


----------



## dopero (14. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Auf dieser Forststraße ist, wie in Österreich sowieso grundsätzlich, Radfahren verboten.


Das entbindet aber nicht davon den Beginn einer Forststraße mit StVO konformen Schildern zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## steiggeist (14. April 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Das entbindet aber nicht davon den Beginn einer Forststraße mit StVO konformen Schildern zu kennzeichnen.


Verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Falls du aber meinst, dass Radfahren auf Forststraßen nur verboten ist, wenn ein Fahrverbot/Radfahrverbot Schild hägt, irrst du dich.
Es ist verboten, solange es nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (15. April 2017)

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark
Hochsteiermark Tourismus?

Martin Koch, der vor zwei Wochen von zwei Securities und einem Forstsheriff bei Leoben angehaltene Radfahrer wurde auf der FB-Seite von Hochsteiermark Tourismus "geblockt". Er wollte dort eine Stellungnahme zu seinem "Fall" erfragen.

Auf deren FB-Seite findet sich zum Thema jedoch nur dieser Beitrag: https://www.facebook.com/Hochsteiermark/posts/1011545675644318
Die Kommunikationsstrategie von Hochsteiermark Tourismus in diesem Fall ist anscheinend auf "Stillhalten und Aussitzen" ausgelegt.

Man hat auch den Eindruck, dass hier die Tourismusverantwortlichen noch ein etwas veraltetes Bild auf den "Tourismus" haben.
"Tourismus" ist heute nicht mehr nur der anreisende Urlauber, der einen Pauschalurlaub bucht.
Tourismus ist mittlerweile integraler Bestandteil des täglichen Lebens.

Besonders Menschen, die Erholung in der Natur suchen, zeigen diese Entwicklung deutlich:
Sobald man das Büro verlässt, tut man das gleiche, was man im Urlaub macht: Hinaus in die Berge, egal ob mit Bergstiefel, dem Gleitschirm oder eben mit dem Fahrrad.

Dort wo sich die "Einheimischen" bei diesen Tätigkeiten wohl fühlen (und Geld ausgeben und so eine funktionierende Infrastruktur für Ausflugstourismus ermöglichen) wird auch für Urlaubsgäste eine attraktive Destination zu entwickeln sein.

PS.: kleine Nachdenkhilfe für den Hochsteiermark Tourismus: Das wären alles lieber Kunden als Demonstranten:


----------



## MrFlip0815 (15. April 2017)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für deinen/euren Einsatz!

Bis auf weiteres werde ich die Steiermark mit dem Rad meiden und wieder nach Tirol fahren, wo meine Euronen sehr gerne angenommen werden. Auch dort ist das Fahren nicht perfekt, aber zumindest wird mir eine ganze Menge (mehr) geboten. 

LG


----------



## bone0815 (15. April 2017)

Zu den Praktiken der Weg u. Grundbesitzer:

Ich Habe in meiner Gegend eine Forststrasse mit Gittertor (ca. 160 cm hoch) inkl. Privatwegschild und Fussgängerduchlass ,die ich seit gut 25 Jahren kenne .
Natürlich ab da mit Fahrverbot gilt auch für Fahrräder Beschildert , ist eh Normal , und kein Problem da ich das Verbot eher für die Haftungsfrage sehe und eigenverantwortlich Handeln kann.........

Mein Ärger ist , dass die Tafel : "Diese Strasse wurde im Jahre ... mit Hilfe von Mitteln aus der EU errichtet"  plötzlich verschwunden war .... man sieht nur mehr dass da mal eine Tafel gewesen ist . Muss ja auch niemand wissen oder ?

Die Steuergeld Privatisierung.........


----------



## dopero (16. April 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus das ein Großteil der Forstwege in AT mit Fördermitteln errichtet wurden. Ob diese Mittel aus Österreich oder der EU stammen ist dabei völlig nebensächlich.


----------



## Grossvater (16. April 2017)

Könnte vielleicht ein guter Ansatz sein in der Argumentation.
Während der Öffentlichkeit ein Betretungs(Befahrungs)recht ziemlich Wurst ist, wenn es sie (als nicht Biker) nicht betrifft, könnte die Vorstellung, einzelne sacken schön die Fördergelder ein um sie nachher ausschließlich für "private" Zwecke zu verwenden, für einen deutlich breiteren Unmut sorgen.


----------



## steiggeist (16. April 2017)

Die Argumentation für die Freigabe (der Forststraßen) über die Förderungen führt in eine argumentative Sackgasse.
1) nicht alle Forststraßen sind gefördert.
2) zum Zeitpunkt der Förderung, war keine Verbindung mit einer Freigabe für Radfahrer verknüpft
3) "Deine Wohnung ist auch gefördert, darf ich jetzt darin wohnen"
4) "Die ÖBB ist auch subventioniert, trotzdem musst du dir eine Fahrkarte kaufen"

Darum verwenden wir bei unserer Argumentation die Förderungen nicht.
Es gibt genug andere Punkte die dafür sprechen, und keine stichhaltigen dagegen.


----------



## bone0815 (16. April 2017)

Na klar, Eisenbahn benutzen Schüler usw... Mit geförderten privaten Wohnbau wird glaub ich kein Geld verdient ..... 
Forststrassen werd/wurden meist gebaut um Holz zu Ernten und Abtransportieren ...und das auf Jahrzehnte......


----------



## scratch_a (17. April 2017)

MrFlip0815 schrieb:


> Die Werbungen der Tourismusverbände zum Thema MTB sind einfach ein Witz. Man sieht die Leute auf der Straße/Asphalt fahren, dann gibts noch ne Schotterstraße rauf zum Alm wo man sich top gestyled auf einen Radler treffen kann. Trails oder Enduro? Fehlanzeige. Hauptsache man kann die Bikes dazu verkaufen - legal fahren kann man sie eigentlich gar nicht. Der Forststraßen-Höhenmeter-Beißer Wahnsinn hat (meiner Meinung nach) mit MTB kaum etwas zu tun. Aber gut.



Bin jetzt über die Feiertage mal wieder dazu gekommen, paar Bikezeitschriften zu lesen. U.a. die Bike und WOMTB. In der Bike 04/2017 war ein "Touren-Special Oberösterreich" und in der WOMB 04 oder 05/17 eine Werbung für "Das Trailparadies im sonnigen Süden Österreichs" (Kärnten wofür sich ein gewisser Paco Wrolich einsetzt)...wenn man sich die Werbungen durchliest, dann bleibt einem die Sprache weg. Also verkaufen können sie sich, nur beim genaueren hinsehen und mit Hintergrundinfos sieht man, wie lächerlich das ganze ist. Gibt aber anscheinend genügend, die darauf reinfallen oder sogar damit zufrieden sind.
Vielleicht kann das ja @Yankee Doodle etwas erläutern, warum man sich zwar einerseits für die Radler stark macht (was ich natürlich gut finde, siehe z.B. Erlangen oder Vinschgau), aber andererseits man solche Werbung mit ins Heft legt. Kann man das einfach so ohne schlechtem Gewissen? Könnte man nicht zumindest einen kleinen unscheinbaren Artikel in die entsprechende Ausgabe mit abbilden, wie es um die Gesetze dort steht, damit die Leute wenigstens ein bisschen aufgeklärt werden und nicht blind auf die Werbung vertrauen?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (17. April 2017)

@scratch_a  Danke fürs Markieren und ja, das ist ein, auch bei uns immer wieder heiss diskutiertes Thema. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher worauf du referierst. Der Kärnten Artikel ist primär Karawanken, also Grenzregion und da vor allem die slowenische Seite mit Anej und Dixis Ecofarm. Und das Ganze ist tatsächlich der Wahnsinn, beide in Slowenien maßgeblich an der Guide-Ausbildung und allgemeinen Entwicklung beteiligt und Anej entwickelt eben auch am Petzen die Naturtrails, die durchaus auch ziemlich gut sind. Ich habe Anej letztes Jahr beim IMBA Europe Summit kennengelernt und darüber sind wir ins Gespräch gekommen. Kollegen sind dort gerade auch privat zum Urlaub machen. Das kann ich wirklich guten Gewissens weiter empfehlen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du die Beilage meinst, die mit drin war. Ja, die ist Werbung und auch ganz klar nicht Magazin und damit nicht Magazin-Meinung bzw. Inhalt.
Artikel zum Thema Gesetzeslage haben wir immer wieder, das kann und möchte ich aber auch nicht in jede Ausgabe tun und ich möchte den Menschen, die durchaus Spaß an den Angeboten haben das auch nicht absprechen. Mountainbiken ist einfach zu breit als das ich Spielarten, die meine nicht sind als "Nicht-MTB" abtun möchte. Darüber hinaus traue ich den Lesern unseres Magazins durchaus zu, dass sie nach unseren Artikeln die Gesetzeslage mittlerweile kennen, gerade weil wir eine eher sehr aktive MTB-Szene als Leser haben. Die Entscheidung irgendwo hin zu fahren ist dann individuell, denn wir wissen alle, dass es an sich sehr schöne Touren in Österreich gibt und zwar im Grunde in jeder alpinen Region.
Tendenziell mach ich mir ehrlicherweise weniger Sorgen bei so etwas, da an sich irreführende Werbung in dem Bereich nicht wirklich funktioniert. Das zeigen die Zahlen der Tourismusverbände, Kommunikation kann durchaus etwas geschönt sein, authentisch und ehrlich muss sie im Bikebereich aber aktuell sein, da bei dem Vertrauensloch, welches dort besteht die Botschaft sonst sowieso nicht positiv ankommt. Wir sprechen da viel vor Ort, mit dem Verstehen der Zielgruppe(n) tut man sich einfach schwer. Und so wie die Entwicklungen momentan laufen werden die Alpen touristisch ein Ort für MTB-Spezialisten bleiben, jegliche neu entstehende Infrastruktur ist darauf angelegt und zementiert das. Verstehen tu ich diese Taktik allerdings nicht, bringt der einheimischen Bevölkerung nichts und monetär bringt es auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (17. April 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung @Yankee Doodle
Ich habe mich nur auf die "Kärnten-Werbung" bezogen, welche im Heft beigelegt war und nicht auf den "Glück Auf" Karawanken-Artikel im Heft selber. 
Es wäre ziemlich lustig, wenn die Realität nicht so traurig wäre...einerseits die Sprüche in dem Werbeblättchen und die ganzen "tollen" Zahlen und andererseits eben die Realität, wie es wirklich ist. 
Ich weiß ja, wie ihr zu dem ganzen Thema steht und ihr euch wirklich auch Mühe gebt, von dem her will/kann ich euch auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Einfach zu sagen "solche Werbeeinlagen lehnen wir ab" ist wohl auch von mir zu idealistisch gedacht. Geht ja mit Sicherheit doch um viel Geld und wie du richtig geschrieben hast, sollen das die Leute dann auch selber einordnen und entscheiden, was sie machen wollen.


----------



## steiggeist (20. April 2017)

Trutzpartie: Treffen mit Abgeordneten vorm Parlament

Mittwoch, 3. Mai 12:00 - 12:30

Das Anliegen, Forststraßen für RadfahrerInnen zu öffnen, steht schon seit vielen Jahren im Raum.
Aktuell gibt es einen neuen Versuch, basierend auf einen Antrag "der Grünen".
Ihr Antrag wanderte soeben im Parlament vom Sport- in den Landwirtschaftsausschuss.

Die Freigabe von Strecken auf vertraglicher Basis soll, so das wichtigste Gegenargument, eine gesetzliche Änderung ersetzen. Auf diese Art werden die Erholungssuchenden jedoch seit Jahren vertröstet und von Seiten der Grundbesitzer und Jagdberechtigten die bestehende Gesetzeslage zu abenteuerlichen Schikanen gegen Radfahrer ausgenutzt.

Beispielsweise wurde am 1.April dieses Jahres (leider kein Aprilscherz) der Mountainbiker Martin Koch auf einer Forststraße fahrend von einem Forstaufsichtsorgan und zwei Securities angehalten und solange festgehalten bis die verständigte Polizei eintraf und amtshandelte. Genau für diese Strecke wird schon seit Jahrzehnten eine Regelung für das Mountainbiken gefordert. Genau solange wird dies aber vom Grundeigentümer mit dem Hinweis auf Wünsche der Jagdpächter verhindert.

Die Interessensvertretungen der Radfahrer „die Radlobby“ und „upmove“ sowie die Naturfreunde setzen sich im Interesse der MountainbikerInnen und FreizeitradlerInnen dafür ein, dass Forststraßen generell für das Radfahren freigegeben werden. Respektvolles Miteinander im legalen Rahmen ist unser gemeinsames Ziel.

Am 3.5., um 12:00 laden wir die Abgeordneten des Landwirtschaftsausschusses zu einem Treffen vor dem Parlament beim Palas-Athene Brunnen ein.
Dort werden wir auf eine zeitnahe Lösung unseres Problems drängen.

Bitte komme auch du mit deinem Rad vorbei und demonstriere deine Unterstützung!

https://www.facebook.com/events/597409630454067/?active_tab=about


----------



## steiggeist (20. April 2017)

#legalbiken #NICHT in der #Steiermark!
#BREAKINGNEWS

Martin Koch war am 1. April nicht der einzige Biker, den die "Waldsherrifs" am Weg zur Schmollhube festgenommen haben!
Heute fand ein weiterer Leobner Radfahrer ein Unterlassungserklärung in seinem Breifkasten. Dazu die Aufforderung 360€ an den Grundeigentümer zu zahlen.
(Und bdanken soll er sich dafür auch noch!)
Welche Überraschungen warten da noch auf uns...
Du willst etwas gegen diesen Unsinn tun?
Am 3. Mai um 12:00 hast du die Gelegenheit dazu: 
Wir treffen uns mit Abgeordneten vorm Parlament, um sie um eine rasche Lösung dieser untragbaren Zustände zu bitten -
schau auch du vorbei!
https://www.facebook.com/events/597409630454067/

PS: Das Foto oben ist ein "Selfie" unseres Kollegen vom "Tatort" ;-)


----------



## payne (20. April 2017)

Für so nützliche Dinge wird die Polizei gerufen und von wichtigeren Amtshandlungen abgehalten zum Beispiel mit Blaulicht zu McDonalds zu Fahren wo kommen wir dahin


----------



## steiggeist (25. April 2017)

Erinnerung:


steiggeist schrieb:


> Trutzpartie: Treffen mit Abgeordneten vorm Parlament
> 
> Mittwoch, 3. Mai 12:00 - 12:30
> 
> ...


----------



## TTT (26. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Am 15.3, um 12:00 laden wir die Abgeordneten des Landwirtschaftsausschusses zu einem Treffen vor dem Parlament beim Palas-Athene Brunnen ein.


Datum noch richtig stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (26. April 2017)

@TTT erledigt, jetzt du!


----------



## TTT (26. April 2017)

Jetzt ich? Du meinst kommen?
Du weißt schon, wie weit ich es hätte? Ich unterstütze euch im Nachbarland ja gerne aber das wäre dann doch etwas zu viel des guten.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. April 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Jetzt ich? Du meinst kommen?
> Du weißt schon, wie weit ich es hätte? Ich unterstütze euch im Nachbarland ja gerne aber das wäre dann doch etwas zu viel des guten.


das Datum in zitat


----------



## steiggeist (26. April 2017)

Falsches Datum richtig stellen reicht ;-)


----------



## steiggeist (26. April 2017)




----------



## mpirklbauer (26. April 2017)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Artikel in der kleinen Zeit.
Da wir die Rechtslage beschreiben.
Ist gesetzlich wirklich ein Untersxhied zwischen Radfahren und Mountainbiken geregelt?
Nach welche Kriterien?


----------



## steiggeist (26. April 2017)

Wie kommst du auf diese Frage?


----------



## CreepingDeath (26. April 2017)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu dem Artikel in der kleinen Zeit.
> Da wir die Rechtslage beschreiben.
> Ist gesetzlich wirklich ein Untersxhied zwischen Radfahren und Mountainbiken geregelt?
> Nach welche Kriterien?


Das ist irreführend beschrieben. Offenbar wollte der Journalist eine Wortwiederholung vermeiden...


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. April 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf diese Frage?


Rechts ist ein Punkt mit Gesetzeslage.
So abwägig ist das nicht.
Hatte auch schon eine Diskussion, wo der Jäger meinte sportliches Radfahren sein nicht gestattet, nur normales.
Den Unterschied hat er auf die Kleidung bezogen.


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2017)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon eine Diskussion, wo der Jäger meinte sportliches Radfahren sein nicht gestattet, nur normales.
> Den Unterschied hat er auf die Kleidung bezogen.



Das lässt ja die in manchen Teilen Deutschlands geltende 2m-Regel geradezu sinnvoll und durchdacht erschienen.
Dresscode im Wald?
Lycra (die sportlichen-schnellen Bergauffahrer) = verboten?
Weite Freeride-Klamotten (weil die ja eigentlich zu faul zum bergauf treten sind und am liebsten nur Shuttle/Seilbahn nutzen), wahlweise auch spezielle, extra teure Enduro-, Trail-, Allmountain-Klamotten = erlaubt?
Aber Moment, die pösen Bergabfahrer verursachen doch den ganzen Ärger!
Und was, wenn ich unter meinen weiten Enduro™-Shorts knallenge Lycra-Shorts trage?
Oder ist mit "nicht sportlich" gemeint, dass man nur im fleckigen Feinripp-Unterhemd, Jogginghose und mit weißen Socken in Birkenstock-Sandalen fahren darf?

Dass dies kaum geltendes Recht, sondern eher Uninformiertheit eines Einzelnen sein dürfte, ist mir durchaus klar. Trotzdem weiß man echt nicht, ob da man lachen oder heulen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (2. Mai 2017)

Warum das Mountainbike-Verbot dem Tourismus schadet

USERKOMMENTAR
MARTIN PARZER
2. Mai 2017, 08:37

https://derstandard.at/200005663066...rassen-Warum-das-Verbot-dem-Tourismus-schadet


----------



## steiggeist (2. Mai 2017)

Es gibt schon erste Reaktionen, hier von LWK/Waldverband:

http://www.waldverband.at/lk-oesterreich-radfahren-im-wald-miteinander-nicht-gegeneinander/


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Mai 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Es gibt schon erste Reaktionen, hier von LWK/Waldverband:
> 
> http://www.waldverband.at/lk-oesterreich-radfahren-im-wald-miteinander-nicht-gegeneinander/


Steht eh die mail adresse drunter


----------



## trail_desire (3. Mai 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Steht eh die mail adresse drunter


Hab da schon mal was geschrieben....sollten mehrere machen.....

Sehr geehrter Herr Hoebarth,

es ist schon fast eine Frechheit von Herrn Titschenbacher zu behaupten, daß Biker querfeldein fahren wollen. Das geht gar nicht. Sondern nur auf vorhandenen Wegen. Querfeldein auf jedem Quadratmeter, so wie man das zu Fuß kann, macht auch mit dem besten und  teuersten Fahhrad keinen Spass und Sinn.
Und anderenorts sollen Bike-Downhillstrecken entstehen für Touristen, die man nichtmal auf den Forststrassen erreichen kann, sondern nur mit Lift? ????? 
Es gibt mehr Tourenbiker als Downhiller! Was soll das? 
Da sieht man was ihr wollt. Nach dem Prinzip" wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass" . Das Geld  wollt ihr schon, aber möglichst schnell und viel.  So funktioniert das leider nicht. Den Winter könnt ihr mit Schneekanonen auch nicht ewig erhalten.
Die Statistiken der Touri-Industrie werden es zeigen.....

Ich kenne mittlerweile kaum noch einen Biker(Ich kenne mehrere Hundert, da im Verein), der Urlaub bei euch machen will. Und so wie ich, boykottieren sie euch nicht nur im Sommer, nein auch in den kurzen Wintern. Denn wer mich im Sommer nicht will, braucht auch mein Geld im Winter nicht.

mfg


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Mai 2017)

Leider ist das die gängige Meinung unter den Forstwirten und Jägern, dass wir so oder so nur quer durch den Wald fahren wollen.
Aber das in der Pyhrn-Priel Region ist quasi der Gipfel der Verarsche.
Ich kann die Liftbetreiber aber schon verstehe, schließlich müssen sie das verlorene Geld vom Winter irgendwie wieder herein bringen.
Da sind Leute die selbst auf den Berg wollen fehl am Platz.

Wie war die Aktion gestern?
Hatte leider keine Zeit nach Wien zu fahren.


----------



## steiggeist (3. Mai 2017)

Aktion ist heute!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich kenne mittlerweile kaum noch einen Biker(Ich kenne mehrere Hundert, da im Verein), der Urlaub bei euch machen will. Und so wie ich, boykottieren sie euch nicht nur im Sommer, nein auch in den kurzen Wintern. Denn wer mich im Sommer nicht will, braucht auch mein Geld im Winter nicht.
> 
> mfg [/SIZE]



Leider sind da viele Mtbiker nicht konsequent und fahren trotzdem hin...siehe auch die ganzen Türkei Urlauber. 
Früher hat man solche Leute ...Kameradenschwein genannt...
Ich Ich Ich.....ist das Neue


----------



## roliK (3. Mai 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hab da schon mal was geschrieben....sollten mehrere machen.....
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Hoebarth,
> 
> ...


Auch wenn ich es gut finde, daß du dir die Mühe machst, eine Antwort auf diesen Unsinn zu verfassen: dem Herrn Höbarth und seinen Unterstützern wird es vermutlich sogar recht sein, wenn weniger Bike-Touristen zu uns kommen. Er ist schließlich nicht den Touristikern, sondern der Forstwirtschaft verpflichtet, und nur in deren Sinne argumentiert er.


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Mai 2017)

In Wahrheit müsste das vom Volk bestimmt werden.
Wobei wir als Minderheit bei einer Abstimmung wohl schlecht abschneiden würden.
Darum fahren wir einfach mit dem Auto nach Italien, erwärmen den Planeten weiter, biken dort und wenn es dann gar keinen Schnee mehr gibt, kommt dann von einem Politiker die glorreiche Idee, Forstwege für alle zugänglich zu machen!

Vielleicht können meine zukünftigen Enkelkinder, meine Tochter ist ein Jahr alt, dann endlich legal radfahren?

Traurige Vorstellungen die Österreich hier abliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (4. Mai 2017)

#legalbiken #Trutzpartie vor dem Parlament
Bericht auf der legal biken Homepage:
- Statements der Abgeordneten
- Medienecho
- Fotos
und der Meinung der anderen Seite:

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/trutzpart...te/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e830.html


PS.: Presseaussendung von Land&Forst
„Rotzpartie“ statt Trutzpartie
https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/OTS_20170503_OTS0154/rotzpartie-statt-trutzpartie
Hier verwundert mich die Verwendung von Körperflüssigkeiten in der Argumentation.
Gibt man sich doch sonst sehr der noblen, adeligen Tradition verpflichtet.


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Mai 2017)

Ob die auch glauben was sie da schreiben?

Vielleicht sollten diese Herren einmal einen Ausflug nach Italien oder Bayern machen?

Ich könnte kotzen, wenn solche Gülle geschrieben wird!


----------



## Krondrim (4. Mai 2017)

Diese "Herren" (was die Berichterstattung im ORF und den APA-Artikel anging) sind primär vereint in einer Person. Nämlich in der des Hrn. Präsidenten der Land&Forst Betriebe DI Felix Montecuccoli. Dieser hat auch im Interview mit dem ORF über Mountainbiker in Österreich von einer "kleinen Gruppe radikaler Extremisten" gesprochen - Ernsthaft...

Wenn man hier nachliest, weiß man auch, in welcher Epoche der Herr Präsident zu leben glaubt oder gerne leben würde. Ist ja alles kein Zustand hier, wenn man heutzutage als Graf keinen Einfluss mehr hätte. Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Mai 2017)

Antwort auf eine mail von mir 

Sehr geehrter Herr ..,.

Wir stellen keine Behauptungen auf, sondern Fakten dar. Sie können sich gerne z.B. im Wienerwald davon überzeugen, dass abseits bestehender Wege solange querfeldein durch den Wald gefahren wird, bis neue Routen entstehen. Im Gebirge werden hingegen sehr gerne bestehende schmale Wanderwege – häufig als Abkürzer zwischen Forststraßen- von Mountainbikern genutzt. Auch das ist als „querfeldein“ zu bezeichnen, weil ja auch objektiv betrachtet diese Wege „quer durch den Wald“ führen und sich Mountainbiker häufig nicht an den frei gegebenen Forststraßenverlauf halten.

In Deutschland ist es z.B. so, dass zwar Forststraßen frei gegeben sind, aber es dann aufgrund länderspezifischer Regelungen zu umfangriechen Einschränkungen kommt. Zudem wird der Ruf nach Regulierung immer lauter. Dies auch in Südtirol, wo z.B. der Alpenverein eine Regelung wie bei uns in Österreich begrüßen würde.

mfG
Martin Höbarth


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Mai 2017)

Der "Rotzartikel" ist schon ne echte Provokation.
Aber die Aussagen von Herrn Höbarth 


herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wir stellen keine Behauptungen auf, sondern Fakten dar. Sie können sich gerne z.B. im Wienerwald davon überzeugen, dass abseits bestehender Wege solange querfeldein durch den Wald gefahren wird, bis neue Routen entstehen.


kann ich bei uns in unserem kleinen und trailreichen Revier (teilweise in Naturschutzgebieten und trotzdem mit bisher fast problemfreiem Miteinander aller Beteiligter inkl. älteren Kurgästen/Spaziergängern) seit nem helben Jahr auch vermehrt feststellen. Mehrere wilde, neue Trails und Trailversuche (teilweise mit gebauten Rampen) und idealerweise auch noch so sichtbar angelegt (und im Nahbereich von Parkplätzen, wo aber auch alle "Verkehrsteilnehmer" vorbeikommen) mit heftigen Erosionsschäden schon nach kurzer Zeit, daß irgendwann selbst der gutmütigste Förster die Schnauze voll haben wird und ne Totalsperrung irgendwann für alle kommen wird - weil die wenigen dafür verantwortlichen Idioten (unterstützt von ner Industrie, die das indirekt durch die gepushten Biketypen und mit ihren Werbefilmchen auch noch fördert), die ohne Hirn ihr Ego ausleben müssen, kaum zu fassen sind. 
Insofern wünsche ich den Össis viel Erfolg, daß sie wenigstens die Forststrassen legalisiert bekommen. Bei uns "arbeiten" Biker derweil fleißig am anderen Ende, um uns mit etwas Glück am Ende in kostenpflichtige Bikeparks zu ghettoisieren. Vielleicht erleb ichs ja noch, daß ich dann mal nach Niederösterreich in Urlaub fahre, um wenigstens auf Forstwegen och biken zu dürfen.
Fazit: Wohin man auch schaut, überall ist Hirn Mangelware geworden.


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Mai 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> PS.: Presseaussendung von Land&Forst
> „Rotzpartie“ statt Trutzpartie
> https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/OTS_20170503_OTS0154/rotzpartie-statt-trutzpartie
> Hier verwundert mich die Verwendung von Körperflüssigkeiten in der Argumentation.
> Gibt man sich doch sonst sehr der noblen, adeligen Tradition verpflichtet.



meine mail an die qualitätsjournalistin, die anscheinend für den rotztext verantwortlich ist:

"Sehr geehrte Frau Puchegger,

eingangs darf ich anmerken, dass ich die Arbeit der österreichischen Waldeigentümer sehr schätze und mir auch der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung von Forst (und auch Jagd) bewusst bin, wiewohl es hier – wie in vielen anderen Bereichen unseres gesellschaftlichen Zusammenlebens und der Ausübung von Tätigkeiten mit Auswirkungen auf andere – auch herbe Kritikpunkte an Gesetz und Tradition gibt. Als im leitenden Gemeindedienst tätige Person bin ich dem „Spannungsfeld“ zwischen Tourismus, Forst und Jagd wegen der geringen touristischen Bedeutung meiner Wohnsitz-  und Dienstgebergemeinde nur wenig ausgesetzt. Sehr wohl spüre ich die in Europa einzigartige gesetzliche Behinderung in einer meiner Lieblingssportarten sehr, weswegen ich meine Urlaube und auch viele Wochenendaufenthalte stets ins benachbarten Ausland verlagere (was ja ohnehin Ihrem geschätzten Dienstgeber recht sein mag).
Des Weiteren möchte ich auch klarstellen, dass ich weder Mitglied der Gemeinschaft „upmove“ bin, noch im Gesamten deren Herangehensweise an die besagte Materie gutheißen will und auch nicht an besagter Partie teilnahm.
Man mag über gesetzliche Bestimmungen und deren historische Entwicklung diskutieren, an dieser Stelle geht es mir aber um etwas anderes. Ich habe nach meinem Studium der Rechtswissenschaften längere Zeit als Journalist gearbeitet und finde Ihren Text einer Presseaussendung (Titel oben im Betreff) gelinde gesagt nicht nur reißerisch, sondern für jemanden, der einen akademischen Titel bewusst angibt, auch weder der Ausbildung, noch dem Berufsstand entsprechend. Es mag ja die Empörung über die – an anderer Stelle von anderen Personen – als militant oder so ähnlich bezeichnete Gesellschaftsgruppe, im konkreten Fall jene der Mountainbiker, groß sein. Mein Verständnis für eine generelle Bezeichnung „Rotzpartie“, die eine doch nicht unerhebliche Anzahl an durchaus auch gebildeten Personen mit einwandfreiem Leumund beleidigt, hält sich aber dennoch in Grenzen. Freilich, eine mäßig ausgefallene Reaktion wie weiland der Kaiser Ferdinand der Gütige, als er der Demonstrationen der aufgeklärten Bürger gegen die absolute Herrschaft ansichtig wurde, und aussprach „ja, dürfens denn das?“ wäre witzig und dem Stande viele Ihrer Mitglieder entsprechend gewesen…
Mit einer Wortwahl von pubertierenden Vorstadtjugendlichen und damit eine pauschale Beleidigung in den Raum werfend, haben Sie – gewiss in der Materie im kommoden Fauteuil der sicheren Gesetzeslage des § 33 ForstG sitzend – nicht unbedingt das Verständnis der weniger „militanten“ Radfahrer und auch Naturnutzer erreicht.
In diesem Sinne darf ich Ihnen auf Ihrem weiteren – mehr oder weniger – journalistischen Lebenslauf eine angebrachtere Wortwahl anregen und verbleibe

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Mag. xxxx"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. Mai 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Antwort auf eine mail von mir
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ..,.
> 
> ...



Der Kasper will Lügen als Fakten verkaufen einfach nur Lächerlich der Mann.


----------



## steiggeist (4. Mai 2017)

@herbert2010 @zweiheimischer

Danke für eure Bemühungen und Mails an Land&Forst und Landwirtschaftskammer.
Außer hier Frust abzuladen, was natürlich ein Wert an sich ist, ist keine Bewegung in die von uns gewünschte Richtung zu erwarten. 
Zusätzlich könnte hier eine gewisse Vorsicht in der Formulierung angebracht sein, da das eine oder andere, gut gemeinte Argument, von der rhetorisch sehr geschulten anderen Seite zur falschen Zeit im falschen Kontext -  uns um die Ohren geschnalzt wird.

Effekte durch geschriebene e-Mails könnten erzielt werden, wenn beispielsweise der Standard User-Kommentar vom Martin Parzer


steiggeist schrieb:


> Warum das Mountainbike-Verbot dem Tourismus schadet
> 
> USERKOMMENTAR
> MARTIN PARZER
> ...


,

an den ein oder anderen Wirt/Hotelier, mit einer persönlichen Einleitung, weitergeleitet wird.
Dies mit der Bitte, falls er ähnlicher Meinung ist, dies an den Wirtschaftsminister/Vizekanzler [email protected] weiter zu leiten.


----------



## payne (4. Mai 2017)

*Mountainbiker fordern Freigabe der Forststraßen*




Foto: /Katharina Zach Bei der Demo vor dem Parlament wurde Mountainbiker Koch symbolisch angehalten.
*Protest auf zwei Rädern vor dem Parlament: Sportler wollen legal im Wald unterwegs sein.*




 Katharina Zach 
03.05.2017, 18:39
          
„Dieser Aufwand, mitten im Wald Securitys zu positionieren, ist schon extrem“, sagt Martin Koch. Der 55-jährige Lehrer aus Leoben war Anfang April beim Mountainbiken auf einer Forststraße von einem Forstaufseher und zwei Sicherheitsleuten aufgehalten worden. Die alarmierte Polizei nahm seine Personalien auf. Später flatterte Koch eine Unterlassungsaufforderung samt Klagsdrohung wegen Besitzstörung ins Haus. 360 Euro wurden für das Einschreiten samt Anwaltskosten verlangt. Koch war – wie er selbst zugibt – verbotenerweise auf der Forststraße unterwegs, „doch außer einer winzigen Strecke rund um Leoben ist Mountainbiken überall verboten“.
Der Waldeigentümer, die Leobner Realgemeinschaft, an der auch die Gemeinde Anteile besitzt, argumentiert, sie habe "Akzente" setzen müssen. "Wir waren immer relativ großzügig, haben die Radler freundlich auf das Verbot hingewiesen. Die Mitarbeiter sind aber oft blöd und aggressiv angeredet worden", sagt Anwalt Michael Augustin. 
Das Planquadrat im sogenannten "Bürgerwald" bei Leoben ist der aktuellste Vorfall im Streit rund um die Freigabe der Forststraßen für Mountainbiker. Seit Jahren fordern Radfahrer und Vereine wie die Naturfreunde eine Änderung des Forstgesetzes. Derzeit dürfen die Forststraßen nämlich lediglich mit einer Ausnahmegenehmigung befahren werden. Die meisten Biker sind daher illegal unterwegs.  Am Mittwoch versammelten sich nun rund 50 Mountainbiker vor dem Parlament, wo das Thema auf Antrag der Grünen im Landwirtschaftsausschuss behandelt wurde. „Es ist höchste Zeit, dass Mountainbiker auf Forststraßen fahren dürfen“, erklärte der Grüne Tourismus-Sprecher Georg Willi.


 Foto: /Zach Katharina Koch (2. von li.) und Pfaffenbichler (2. von re.) bei der Demo
*Radfahren boomt*

Schätzungen zufolge suchen etwa 800.000 Mountainbiker Erholung in Österreichs Wäldern. Auch touristisch boomt der Radurlaub. Bereits 2009 ergab eine Studie des Lebensministeriums und der Wirtschaftskammer, dass mit dem Radtourismus 317 Millionen Euro an Wertschöpfung erzielt werden.
Bislang werden Strecken im Wald jedoch lediglich auf vertraglicher Basis freigegeben. Das funktioniert in Tirol sehr gut, wo nach der Freigabe von Rad- und Almwegen rund 5.600 Kilometer offiziell genehmigte Mountainbike-Routen sowie mehr als 230 Kilometer Singletrails zur Verfügung stehen. Auch die Österreichischen Bundesforsten forcieren den Ausbau der Mountainbike-Strecken. 2200 Streckenkilometer würden auf Vertragsbasis in ganz Österreich bereit stehen, heißt es. Heuer kommen 40 Kilometer dazu, darunter auch ein Trailpark bei der Hohen Wand Wiese im Wienerwald. Doch abgesehen davon seien vor allem im Osten Österreichs laut dem Verein "upmove", der sich für die Forstraßen-Freigabe einsetzt, Freigaben eine Seltenheit.
„In den Nachbarländern ist das Wegerecht weiter gefasst, da ist das Fahren auf geeigneten Wegen erlaubt“, argumentiert „upmove“-Präsident Andreas Pfaffenbichler nun für eine Gesetzesänderung. Unterstützung erhielten die Mountainbiker am Mittwoch vorm Parlament von FPÖ-Agrarsprecher Harald Jannach sowie dem SPÖ-Abgeordneten Markus Vogel. "Dass man beim Radfahren von Securitys angehalten wird, ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Es ist nicht im Sinne des Gesetzes,  dass Erholungssuchende festgehalten werden“, betont Pfaffenbichler.
Während man bei der Österreich Werbung dank sehr guter Infrastruktur von einem vielfältigen Angebot spricht, das von den Erholungssuchenden sehr gut angenommen werde und sich auch im internationalen Vergleich sehen lassen könne, sieht der Grüne Tourismus-Sprecher Willi das Land im Nachteil. "Gerade wo auch die E-Bikes einen Aufschwung erleben, ist es eine katastrophale Botschaft Richtung Tourismus. Radtouristen sind eine relativ zahlungskräftige Schicht."
Die Nachbarländer könnten nun Vorbild für eine neue Regelung sein. "Es gibt zwei Knackpunkte", sagt Willi. "Das sind das Thema Haftung und das Thema Eigentum." Was die Haftung betrifft, hätten die Naturfreunde einen Vorschlag ausgearbeitet, bei dem jeder Waldbenutzer - analog zu Deutschland - selbst hafte. "Und das Eigentum ist ein vorgeschobenes Argument, da geht es ums Geld", meint der Abgeordnete. Gerade die Errichtung und Erhaltung der Forststraßen würden mit öffentlichen Geldern gefördert.


 Foto: Getty Images/iStockphoto/kopophoto/IStockphoto.com Seit den 1980er Jahren erfreut sich Mountainbiken zunehmender Beliebtheit
*Eigentumsrechte*

Anders sehen das die Waldeigentümer. Sie befürchten durch die generelle Öffnung der Forstwege einen massiven Eingriff in ihr Eigentum, der auch Arbeitsplatz sei. Laut dem Österreichischen Waldverband würden rund 63.500 Mitglieder im Wald ihr Einkommen erwirtschaften. Für sie würde sich das Haftungsrisiko massiv erhöhen. Gleichzeitig befürchten Förster, dass das Wild durch die Biker stark beeunruhigt würde - was die Sportler selbst in Abrede stellen.
Für eine Änderung des Forstgesetzes sieht die Landwirtschaftskammer jedenfalls keinen Bedarf. "Radfahren im Wald ist durch das Forstgesetz klar und zukunftsweisend geregelt. Damit Wanderer und alle anderen Waldbesucher auch weiterhin im Wald Ruhe genießen und Erholung finden können und das Eigentumsrecht der Waldbesitzer nicht unzumutbar beschnitten wird, ist Mountainbiken nur auf eigens dafür freigegebenen und gekennzeichneten Routen erlaubt", sagt Franz Titschenbacher, Vorsitzender des Ausschusses für Forst- und Holzwirtschaft. Diese Strecken würden in enger Abstimmung mit den Grundeigentümern, der Bevölkerung, dem Tourismus, der Jägerschaft und anderen Naturnutzern ausgewiesen.
Allein, dagegen haben die Mountainbiker nichts. "Wir sind nicht gegen eine vertragliche Lösung - auch bei Öffnung der Forststraßen", sagt "upmove"-Präsident Pfaffenbichler. Er ist sogar dafür, dass die Waldeigentümer bei Mehrbelastung in touristischen Gebieten finanziell entschädigt werden.
Was den Waldbesitzern jedoch Sorge bereitet ist, dass mit der Öffnung der Forststraßen nicht Schluss ist, sondern auch Wanderwege befahren und neue Single-Trails geschaffen werden. Tatsächlich befürwortet Pfaffenbichler die Freigabe gewisser, wenig frequentierter Wanderwege auf Shared-Trail-Basis, um ein zeitgemäßes Mountainbike-Angebot zu schaffen. Dass das in der Praxis funktionieren kann, beweist ein Projekt des MTB-Vereins „WienerWaldTrails“, des Biosphärenparks Wienerwald, der Österreichischen Bundesforste, des Stifts Klosterneuburg, der Stadt Wien (MA 49) sowie des Wienerwald Tourismus. Rund um die Bundeshauptstadt  wurden im Vorjahr acht Trails für Mountainbiker freigegeben, die auch von Wanderern benutzt werden. Eigene Fair-Play-Regeln sollen ein gutes Auskommen sicher stellen.
Eine rasche Einigung scheint jedenfalls nicht in Sicht, der Antrag der Grünen auf Öffnung der Forststraßen im Landwirtschaftsausschuss wurde Mittwochabend auf Betreiben der SPÖ vertagt. Landwirtschaftsminister Andrä Rupprechter spricht sich dem Vernehmen nach ebenfalls gegen die geforderte Gesetzesänderung aus. Einzig in Leoben könnte sich eine Verbesserung abzeichnen. Nach dem Eklat Anfang April wollen sich der Tourismusverband und der Waldeigentümer nun rasch auf zwei Mountainbike-Strecken einigen, die zusammen 38 Kilometer umfassen und an bestehende Routen anknüpfen sollen.
(kurier)  Erstellt am 03.05.2017, 14:24


----------



## payne (4. Mai 2017)

*Protest: Mountainbiker fordern Änderung des Forstgesetzes*

*3. Mai 2017, 18:55*

*842* Postings
*Grüne wollen Novellierung, Mountainbiker demonstrierten vor dem Parlament*

Wien – Mit einer nachgestellten Festnahme protestierten am Mittwoch rund 100 Mountainbiker vor dem Parlament in Wien. Die Inszenierung nahm Bezug auf einen Vorfall vom 1. April in Leoben. Dort wurde ein Mountainbiker von privaten Security-Mitarbeitern und der Polizei im Wald festgehalten, weil er auf einem mit Fahrverbot belegten Forstweg unterwegs war.
*Österreich einziger Alpenstaat mit generellem Verbot*

Ziel der Protestaktion war es, die Abgeordneten im Vorfeld der Sitzung des Landwirtschaftsausschusses zu der unter anderem vom Alpenverein und den Naturfreunden geforderten Änderung des Forstgesetzes zu bewegen. Die Grünen hatten erneut einen Antrag eingebracht, um das Radfahren auf Forststraßen zu legalisieren. Denn das ist in Österreich generell verboten. Diese in den Alpen einzigartige Situation ist dem Forstgesetz von 1975 geschuldet. Als das beschlossen wurde, waren Mountainbikes noch gänzlich unbekannt und daher ist der Aufenthalt zu Erholungszwecken im Wald lediglich Fußgängern gestattet.
Das wird auch für die heimische Tourismuswirtschaft immer mehr zum Problem. Denn die Nachbarländer haben Österreich in Sachen Bike-Tourismus längst überholt. Die Initiative Upmove, die sich seit Jahren für die Aufhebung des Verbotes einsetzt und die den Protest vor dem Parlament organisiert hat, ist trotzdem wenig optimistisch. Zwar unterstützen SPÖ, Grüne und FPÖ das Anliegen, doch die ÖVP stellt sich quer. Somit bleibt Radfahren am Berg wohl illegal. (ars, 3.5.2017)


http://derstandard.at/2000056945670/Protest-Mountainbiker-fordern-Aenderung-des-Forstgesetzes


----------



## steiggeist (4. Mai 2017)

*Demonstration vor dem Parlament in Wien*
*Legal Biken in Österreich: erste Reaktionen der Politik*
Adrian Kaether am 04.05.2017

Das BIKE-Magazin, Europas größte MTB-Zeitschrift berichtet:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/szene_news/trutzmarsch-vor-dem-parlament-in-wien/a35891.html


----------



## steiggeist (5. Mai 2017)

*Offener Brief*

*an Herrn Diplomingenieur Felix Montecuccoli
an Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich via Sekretariat, Frau Puchegger*

*Sehr geehrter Herr Diplomingenieur Montecuccoli;*

ich darf Ihnen kurz einige Eckdaten aus meinem Lebenslauf zur Kenntnis bringen:


Studium der Chemie in Mindestdauer

Abschluß mit Dr.rer.nat.

Forschungsaufenthalt an der Stanford University

Habilitation mit 32 Jahren

Ernennung zum Außerordentlichen Universitätsprofessor

ca. 100 Publikationen und Buchbeiträge in renommierten Journalen

Kooperation mit etwa 20 internationalen Pharmafirmen


Im Rahmen Ihres Statements zur gestrigen Mountainbike-Demonstration vor dem Parlament, haben Sie die dortigen Demonstranten als "Rotzpartie" bezeichnet. Dies ist auch in der Presseaussendung von Frau Puchegger im Auftrag der "Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich" nachzulesen. Da ich Sie aufgrund Ihres akademischen Grades zu den Bildungsbürgern dieses Landes gezählt habe, bin ich über Ihre Wortwahl mehr als erstaunt.

Ich möchte hier festhalten, dass

a) das Demonstrationsrecht durchaus im Einklang mit unserer Demokratie steht

b) ich die Forderung der Freigabe aller Forststrassen zum Zwecke des Mountainbikens vollinhaltlich unterstütze - selbstverständlich nachrangig den anderen Waldbenutzern gegenüber und auf Eigenverantwortung

c) ich sehr gerne an dieser Demonstration teilgenommen hätte, jedoch leider beruflich verhindert war.

*Ich möchte hier in aller Deutlichkeit klarstellen, dass ich es aufgrund meines Werdegangs sicherlich nicht notwendig habe, von Ihnen als Teil einer 'Rotzpartie' bezeichnet zu werden. Ihre Wortwahl ist somit vollkommen unangemessen und bedarf keiner weiteren Klassifizierung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ao.Univ.Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Robien*

http://nmrpredict.orc.univie.ac.at/


----------



## steiggeist (5. Mai 2017)

von unserer FB-Seite:






#legalbiken #NICHT in #Österreich

Patrik Kutschi, unser Repräsentant in der Steiermark, zur Wortwahl von DI Felix Monteccucoli (Präsident von Land&Forst):

Der Präsident der Land- und Forstbetriebe Österreich, Felix Montecuccoli, bezeichnete eine nicht ganz so kleine Gruppe an Radsportlern, von denen einige am 3. Mai 2017 vor dem Parlament in Wien für eine Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren demonstrierten, in einem ORF-Beitrag (ZIB-Magazin) pauschal als Extremisten. 

In einem Interview mit der Tageszeitung Kurier warf er diesen Freizeitsportlern unverblümt Radikalismus vor. 

Diese, öffentlich getätigten Aussagen, verwirklichen die strafrechtlichen Tatbestände der Üblen Nachrede und der Beleidigung. Möglicherweise sogar auch den Tatbestand der Kreditschädigung. 

Als Repräsentant des Vereins upmove the mountain sports community in der Steiermark sowie Organisator der Trutzpartie vom 8. April 2017 in Leoben, gehöre ich aus Sicht von Montecuccoli zweifelsohne der von ihm, in beleidigender Art und Weise, als radikal und extremistisch bezeichneten Gruppe an. 

Aus diesem Grund wäre ich ebenso wie zahlreiche weitere Radsportler auch dazu berechtigt eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Montecuccoli zu verlangen. Natürlich könnte ich auch, auf Kosten von Montecuccoli, eine anwaltliche Unterlassungserklärung von ihm einfordern. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde jedenfalls davon Abstand nehmen und es dem von ihm vertretenen Klientel nicht gleich tun. Anzeigen, Aufforderungen eine Unterlassungserklärung zu unterzeichnen und Besitzstörungsklagen fallen der Land-und Forstwirtschaft-Lobby, insbesondere in jüngster Zeit, nicht besonders schwer. 

Dennoch erachte ich die Wortwahl von Montecuccoli, im Lichte der aktuellen weltpolitischen Lage, mehr als bedenklich. Begriffe wie Radikalismus und Extremismus sollten wohl eher vorsichtig und zurückhaltend verwendet werden.

[Patrik ist Magister der Rechtswissenschaften und beruflich Personalleiter einer größeren sterischen Firma]

Links:

Presseaussendung Land&Forst („Rotzpartie“ statt Trutzpartie): 
https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/OTS_20170503_OTS0154/rotzpartie-statt-trutzpartie

Beitrag aus dem ZIB Magazin:


----------



## steiggeist (5. Mai 2017)

#legalbiken #NICHT in #Österreich

Emanuela Krainer ist Initiatorin von Nockbike/Kärnten.
Die Kärntner LWK stellt diese Region immer wieder gerne als Modellregion für den Erfolg des "vertraglichen Modells" dar.

Emanuela mein dazu im Zusammenhang mit der letzten Sitzung des Landwirtschaftsausschusses (https://www.parlament.gv.at/…/…/JAHR_2017/PK0515/index.shtml ):
"Öffnung der Bikestrecken nach Tiroler Model? Gut und schön, funktioniert aber wie in Kärnten nur bedingt. Also, wenn schon darüber nachdenken dann bitte Kärntnerisch und Tiroler Experten zu diesem Thema anhören. Da werden einige staunen wie 'das so funktioniert' oder auch nicht..."

Sie ist mit uns der Meinung, dass die generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen nötig ist. Natürlich unter weitestgehendem Haftungsausschluss für die Eigentümer.
Selbstverständlich sollen für beschilderte und beworbene Routen Verträge geschlossen werden. Dabei kann auch ein Entgelt bezahlt werden, da hier durch vermehrten Besuch der Eigentümer behindert werden kann.
Solche Szenen wie zuletzt in Leoben mit den Securities könnten wir uns dann aber sparen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. Mai 2017)

Gut, dass ihr so besonnene Leute seid.
Ich könnte diesen Vertretern keinen EBrief schicken ohne dabei ausfallend zu werden.
Großes DANKE und RESPEKT von meiner Seite!

Bin schon auf die Anworten zu euren Mails gespannt.


----------



## franzam (5. Mai 2017)

Hier ist nochmal ein Artikel der Bayerischen Waldbesitzer ( wir sind halt etwas lockerer als der Ösi-Forst  ):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/waldlust1-pdf.259097/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/waldlust2-pdf.259098/

Obs als Argument taugt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber  der Wald in Bayern ist durch die Biker noch nicht untergegangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (6. Mai 2017)

Antwort des Herrn Höbarth:

_Wir stellen keine Behauptungen auf, sondern Fakten dar. Sie können sich gerne z.B. im Wienerwald davon überzeugen, dass abseits bestehender Wege solange querfeldein durch den Wald gefahren wird, bis neue Routen entstehen. Im Gebirge werden hingegen sehr gerne bestehende schmale Wanderwege – häufig als Abkürzer zwischen Forststraßen- von Mountainbikern genutzt. Auch das ist als „querfeldein“ zu bezeichnen, weil ja auch objektiv betrachtet diese Wege „quer durch den Wald“ führen.


Wir haben in Österreich Tourismuszentren wie z.B. Saalbach, Semmering, zahlreiche Destinationen in Tirol, die ihren Sommerschwerpunkt auf das Mountainbiken legen und für jeden „Geschmack“ etwas anbieten. Die Tourismusregionen in Österreich fordern keine generelle Forststraßenöffnung; diese setzen auf zielgruppenorientierte Angebote.


Ob sie lieber in Österreich oder in einem anderen Gebirgsland ihre Winter- und Sommerurlaube verbringen ist tatsächlich ihre Entscheidung._

Ich denke diese Aussage kann man so stehen lassen...


----------



## franzam (6. Mai 2017)

Auf gut Deutsch: Schei$ auf Individualtourismus


----------



## steiggeist (6. Mai 2017)

#legalBiken (#NICHT) in #Leoben?

Leobner Realgmeinschaft stellt eine MTB-Strecke in Aussicht 
Kleine Zeitung. v. 6.5. - siehe hier: http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...cken-in-Leoben-koennten-bald-geoeffnet-werden
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Martin Koch, einer der von einem Forstaufsichtsorgan bei der Aktion Scharf am 1.April am angehaltenen Radfahrer meint dazu:

Es freut mich natürlich, wenn sich etwas bewegt. Einige Anmerkungen hätte ich: 
1. G. Mattersberger (Geschäftsführer der Leobner Realgmeinschaft) stellt eine Strecke in Aussicht. Hoffentlich ist das keine Alibi-Strecke. Uns Leobner MTBer hat keiner nach den Vorstellungen gefragt. Ist die Strecke über den Gößgraben auf die Mugel auch dabei (Mayr Melnhof)?

2. G. Mattersberger erwähnt "Anpöbelungen" seitens der MTBer. Nun in jeder Gruppe gibt es ein paar Heißläufer, komischerweise sind all meine MTB-Freunde friedliche Menschen. Meine "Anhaltung" z.B. verlief trotzdem zivilisiert. Viele MTBer können aber von denkwürdigen Erlebnissen mit Jägern und Förstern berichten. Und die 360 €, die die Realgmeinschaft von mir fordert, stehen natürlich noch immer. Wofür nun?

3. G. Mattersberger vergleicht den Wald mit seinem Garten und einer Grillparty: Wie oft wurde dieser Vergleich schon juristisch widerlegt? Das wundert mich, dass ein Geschäftsführer eines Forstbetriebes den juristischen Unterschied zwischen Garten und Wald nicht kennt. Und bitte hier keine diesbezüglichen Diskussionen - einfach Dr. Google anwerfen.

4. Er meint, unsere Trutzpartie hätte nichts mit der Freigabe einer Strecke zu tun. Warum wird dann seit gefühlten 10 Jahren verhandelt und jetzt bewegt sich was? Danke einmal an die Teilnehmer der Trutzpartie, an Patrik Kutschi, an Andreas Kobald, an Gottfried Kraßnitzer, Bernhard Hyden von der Uni und an viele, viele andere. 

5. Ich kenne auch den anderen "angehaltenen" MTBer. Er soll jemanden bedroht bzw. angepöbelt haben?

6. Die Leobner Realgmeinschaft will nichts draufzahlen. Versteh ich: Aber wo entstehen hier Kosten? Die Forststraße wird für LKWs, für Jagdpächter, für Forstarbeiter gebaut und instandgehalten. Welche Kosten verursacht hier ein Bike? Ist mir ein Rätsel. Vom Gewinn für Leoben, wenn die MTBer nach einer schönen Tour hier was konsumieren, wenn sie hier vielleicht übernachten, wenn Intersport guten Gewissens seine Bikes verkaufen kann, wenn die Studenten hier ihr Hobby ausüben dürfen, spricht er nicht.

7. Für G. Mattersberger ist der Wald eine Einkommensquelle. Der Wald ist aber auch Erholungsraum für die Öffentlichkeit und das Betreten ist seit 1975 erlaubt. Wie schränkt ein MTBer die Einkommensquelle als Forstbetrieb ein? Oder meint er die Jagdpacht? Ich kenne wenige, die von der Jagd profitieren, aber viele, die radeln.

Zusammengefasst: Gut, dass sich was tut, anscheinend sind wir am richtigen Weg, auch wenn der noch weit ist!


----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Antwort des Herrn Höbarth:
> 
> _Wir stellen keine Behauptungen auf, sondern Fakten dar. Sie können sich gerne z.B. im Wienerwald davon überzeugen, dass abseits bestehender Wege solange querfeldein durch den Wald gefahren wird, bis neue Routen entstehen. Im Gebirge werden hingegen sehr gerne bestehende schmale Wanderwege – häufig als Abkürzer zwischen Forststraßen- von Mountainbikern genutzt. Auch das ist als „querfeldein“ zu bezeichnen, weil ja auch objektiv betrachtet diese Wege „quer durch den Wald“ führen.
> 
> ...



Ob diese Äußerungen allen Tourismusverbänden gefallen? Sollte man denen mal zuspielen.


----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> 2. G. Mattersberger erwähnt "Anpöbelungen" seitens der MTBer. Nun in jeder Gruppe gibt es ein paar Heißläufer, komischerweise sind all meine MTB-Freunde friedliche Menschen. Meine "Anhaltung" z.B. verlief trotzdem zivilisiert. Viele MTBer können aber von denkwürdigen Erlebnissen mit Jägern und Förstern berichten. Und die 360 €, die die Realgmeinschaft von mir fordert, stehen natürlich noch immer. Wofür nun?
> 
> 3. G. Mattersberger vergleicht den Wald mit seinem Garten und einer Grillparty: Wie oft wurde dieser Vergleich schon juristisch widerlegt? Das wundert mich, dass ein Geschäftsführer eines Forstbetriebes den juristischen Unterschied zwischen Garten und Wald nicht kennt. Und bitte hier keine diesbezüglichen Diskussionen - einfach Dr. Google anwerfen.



zu 2: Weiß jemand ob nichts auf dem entsprechenden Level von den Waldarbeitern ausging? Wohlweißlich der Rechtslage? ABER NATÜRLICH NICHT.....

zu 3: Ist doch verständlich. Erstmal ne starke Behauptung - schwacher Beweis? Egal. Siehste doch. Steht jetzt nicht überprüft in der Presse. Und dann versucht die mal zu ner Gegendarstellung zu bewegen .... die dann noch wirklich von der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wird....

Solange sich die Rechtslage bei euch nicht ändert...sieht es wohl übel aus. Da werden wohl nur eventuell sinkende Wintereinnahmen was dran ändern.

Gibt es bei euch eingentlich sowas wiedie DIMB?


----------



## steiggeist (10. Mai 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch eingentlich sowas wiedie DIMB?



www.legalbiken.at
https://www.facebook.com/upmovemtb


----------



## CreepingDeath (11. Mai 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Antwort des Herrn Höbarth:
> 
> _Im Gebirge werden hingegen sehr gerne bestehende schmale Wanderwege – häufig als Abkürzer zwischen Forststraßen- von Mountainbikern genutzt. Auch das ist als „querfeldein“ zu bezeichnen, weil ja auch objektiv betrachtet diese Wege „quer durch den Wald“ führen._


Das ist so derartig deppert argumentiert, dass man fast entgegenhalten möchte, dass man im Wald gar nicht querfeldein fahren kann, da es sich schließlich beim Wald um kein Feld handelt - ganz objektiv betrachtet.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Mai 2017)

Aus außerösterreichischer Sicht merkwürdige Antwortmöglichkeiten:
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/oststeier/5222376/index


----------



## trail_desire (23. Mai 2017)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aus außerösterreichischer Sicht merkwürdige Antwortmöglichkeiten:
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steiermark/oststeier/5222376/index



Aktuell sieht das leider so aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Mai 2017)

Einen Rechtsstaat zeichnet aus, dass er sich um solche Umfragen nicht schert.
Ansonsten kämen ja Minderheiten immer unter die Räder.


----------



## payne (23. Mai 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Aktuell sieht das leider so aus....
> Anhang anzeigen 607502


Und das innerhalb 5 Minuten Reinste Verarsche.


----------



## payne (24. Mai 2017)

*Gemeinsame Informationsinitiative „Respektiere Deine Grenzen“:*



Gemeinsame Informationsinitiative „Respektiere Deine Grenzen“:

Unsere Natur als Erholungs- und Lebensraum!


Bad Goisern/Altaussee; Seit 15. April sind alle markierten Routen und ausgewiesenen Forststraßen für Mountainbiker nach dem Winter wieder freigegeben.

Der Schnee verflüchtigt sich in die „oberen“ Regionen, der Bike-Saison 2017 steht also nichts mehr im Wege!

Wald und Natur sind gemeinsam genützte „Wohnzimmer“ für Tiere, Bäume und Pflanzen, gleichzeitig Erholungs- und Aufenthaltsraum für uns Menschen. Der Mensch als Sportler und Erholungssuchender in der freien Natur „vereinnahmt“ sehr oft den Lebensraum der Tiere und Pflanzen. Dabei werden – oft auch ungewollt – Schäden angerichtet, die uns zuerst gar nicht bewusst sind oder nur sekundär wahrgenommen werden. Dies zieht natürlich unweigerlich den Unmut der Grundeigentümer, Jagd- und Forstberichtigen auf sich. Mountainbiker spielen dabei leider oft eine Hauptrolle. 


Nebeneinander - Miteinander!

Mit dem nötigen Respekt und gegenseitiger Toleranz - sprich wenn einige Spielregeln eingehalten werden - ist ein reibungsloses und friedliches „Nebeneinander“ - besser: „Miteinander“ - möglich und gewährleistet.

Österreich verfügt über ein gut angelegtes und ausgebautes Netz an Mountainbike-Strecken. Alleine die Österreichischen Bundesforste – als größter Wald- und Grundbesitzer – stellen 2.200 Kilometer Forststraßen und –wege für Mountainbiker in ganz Österreich zur Verfügung. Um am Tourismusmarkt weiter gegenüber den Nachbarländern „konkurrenzfähig“ zu bleiben, kommen laufend neue Wege dazu, wird das bestehende Radwegenetz optimiert, im Bedarfsfall verlegt und neu trassiert.

Martin Stürmer von den Österr. Bundesforsten, dem größtem Grundeigentümer: „Der Wald ist ein sensibles Ökosystem, das vielen Ansprüchen gerecht werden muss. Er ist unersetzlicher Lebensraum für zahlreiche Tier- und Pflanzenarte und liefert uns den einzigartigen nachwachsenden Rohstoff Holz. Für immer mehr Menschen dient der Wald gleichermaßen als Erholungsraum und Freizeitarena für eine Vielzahl von Freizeitsportarten wie Wandern, Radfahren oder Reiten. Daher müssen bestimmte Regeln eingehalten werden.“


„Fair-Play-Regeln“ für alle Biker!

Damit das „Nebeneinander“ auch wirklich funktioniert, wurden von den Interessensvertretungen, dem Ministerium und den Bundesforsten „Fair-Play-Regeln“ erstellt, die von allen Bikern einzuhalten sind. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass die Mountainbiker nur auf markierten Wegen bleiben sowie frühe Morgen- und späte Abendstunden meiden, um die Wildtiere nicht in ihrer Ruhe zu stören. Weiters haben sich die „Pedalritter“ an die STVO zu halten. Wanderer und Reiter werden nur im Schritttempo überholt. Ökologisch sensible Gebiete wie Brut- oder Aufzuchtgebiete bzw. Ruhezonen werden gemieden bzw. großräumig umfahren, um die Tiere nicht zu stören. Und ganz wichtig: Der Wald und die Natur werden so verlassen, wie sie angetroffen wurde – ohne Abfall.

Pamela Binder, Geschäftsführerin der Tourismusregion Dachstein-Salzkammergut, spannt den Spagat zwischen dem Lebensraum Wald und dem Tourismus: „1997 wurde unsere Region zum UNESCO Welterbe ernannt. Unter dem Motto: „Welterbe schützen und nützen“ ist es uns enorm wichtig, dass der empfindliche Lebensraum Wald, auch als Freizeitraum unseren Gästen zur Verfügung steht. Es ist jedoch unerlässlich, dass auf dieses sensible Ökosystem Rücksicht genommen wird und die erstellten Regeln von allen berücksichtigt werden.“


„Respektiere Deine Grenzen“:

nicht ganzjährig geöffnete Abschnitte der Trophy gekennzeichnet!

„Wir bedanken uns bei allen Grundstücksbesitzer und –Pächtern, dass ein solch attraktives Streckennetz in unserer Region angeboten werden kann. Für die Salzkammergut-Trophy stehen uns sogar noch zusätzliche Wege zur Verfügung, die aber nur beim Rennen und eine Woche davor befahren werden dürfen. Damit dies so bleibt, ersuchen wir alle Biker sich daran zu halten!“, so Bernhard Höll vom OK-Team des größten MTB-Marathon Österreichs. Um besonders sensible Streckenabschnitte der Salzkammergut-Trophy noch besser kenntlich zu machen, wurden diese von den Trophy-Verantwortlichen und den Grundstückseigentümern mit den Tafeln „Respektiere Deine Grenzen“ gekennzeichnet.

Durch gezielte Besucherlenkung und gute Beschilderung der Rennstrecken wird versucht, die Athleten im Wettkampf und im Training, auf den dafür ausgewiesenen Routen zu halten.

„Sukzessive wollen wir für die wenigen nicht ganzjährig geöffneten Abschnitte Umfahrungsvarianten anbieten. Die beiden Trophy-Strecken G und F über 22 und 37 Kilometer sind bereits für Trainingszwecke durchgehend beschildert!“, so Bernhard Höll abschließend.


Beide Fotos honorarfrei zur Veröffentlichung: Alleine von den Bundesforsten werden 2.200 Forststraßen zum Biken zur Verfügung gestellt.

+ Martin Bihounek 

+ Erwin Haiden


+ Symboltafel „Respektiere deine Grenzen“ – nicht ganzjährig geöffnete Streckenabschnitte der Salzkammergut-Trophy werden damit gekennzeichnet!

http://www.salzkammergut-rundblick.at/aktuelles/000007__news__39130.htm


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre nur auf markierten wegen (wanderwegen) quer durch denn wald mach keinen Spaß 

Ich glaub bei uns wird sich nie was ändern ....


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Mai 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Aktuell sieht das leider so aus....
> Anhang anzeigen 607502


Wird schon besser man kann ja mehrfach abstimnen


----------



## payne (24. Mai 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur auf markierten wegen (wanderwegen) quer durch denn wald mach keinen Spaß
> 
> Ich glaub bei uns wird sich nie was ändern ....


Änderungen in Österreich sehr sehr schwer durchzubringen leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2017)

payne schrieb:


> wurden von den Interessensvertretungen


Von welcher?


----------



## payne (2. Juni 2017)

*Auf geht's in die Bikepark-Saison: Wann wo was aufsperrt*

*STEFFEN ARORA30. Mai 2017, 08:00​*
71 POSTINGS​​*Wer bisweilen Aufstiegshilfen nutzt, um Trails zu fahren, findet diesen Sommer in Österreich eine bisher ungekannte Auswahl an Möglichkeiten. Es wird und wurde viel gebaut*

Innsbruck – Der Bike-Sommer in den Alpen ist kurz und will genutzt werden. Dank des unaufhaltsamen Mountainbike-Booms entdecken immer mehr Regionen und Destinationen die Zweiradfahrer als lohnende Zielgruppe für sich. Mit dem wunderbaren Effekt, dass die Zahl lohnenswerter Ausflugsziele für ebendiese Gruppe Jahr für Jahr wächst. Derzeit vergeht kein Wochenende oder Feiertag ohne neue Opening-Berichte aus Bikeparks und Trailgebieten. Im Folgenden ein nach Bundesländern gegliederter Überblick, wo schon und wo bald geshreddet werden kann.
*Niederösterreich*

Der Bikepark Semmering hat bereits geöffnet. Bis Ende Juni stehen die insgesamt zwölf Kilometer Strecken immer Donnerstag bis Sonntag zur Verfügung. Ab 1. Juli findet am Zauberberg dann täglicher Betrieb statt.
Seit dem Vorjahr ist Niederösterreich um einen Bikepark reicher. Am Königsberg bei Hollenstein/Ybbs wurden bislang eine 1,6 Kilometer lange Freeride-Line sowie mehrere kurze Trails umgesetzt. Als Aufstiegshilfe dient ein adaptierter Schlepplift. Seine Feuerprobe hat der neue Bikepark heuer bereits im Rahmen des ersten Stopps der Austrian Gravity Series erlebt. Wer die Strecken ausprobieren will, hat seit Anfang Mai immer Freitagnachmittag bis Sonntagabend Gelegenheit dazu. Eventuell wird der Betrieb noch um einen After-Work-Abend am Mittwoch erweitert. Infos über Öffnungszeiten-Updates liefert die Homepage des Bikeparks.
Ein weiterer kleiner, aber feiner Bikepark entsteht derzeit in St. Corona am Wechsel. Ab Anfang Juli sollen dort die ersten Strecken des Wexl Trail Parks befahrbar sein. Herzstück wird die 3,5 Kilometer lange Flow-Line.
*Oberösterreich*

Wer es gern richtig hart mag, wird am Feuerkogel glücklich. Im Vorjahr wurde die legendäre, als dunkelschwarz beschriebene 5,6 Kilometer lange Strecke, die 1.000 Höhenmeter hinabführt, renoviert. Aber sie hat nichts von ihrer Herausforderung eingebüßt. Seit 20. Mai kann man sich täglich mit dem Berg messen.
lines mag
Nichts für schwache Nerven und Unterarme: der dunkelschwarze Downhill am Feuerkogel in Oberösterreich.
Ein kleiner, aber feiner Bikepark lockt am Wurbauerkogel bei Windischgarsten. Vier Strecken – von blau über rot bis schwarz – stehen zur Verfügung. Zudem gibt es ein Bikecenter mit Verleih und Serviceangebot. Der Park ist den Sommer über täglich geöffnet.
In Verbindung mit dem Wurbauerkogel entsteht derzeit auf der nahen Wurzeralm ein neuer Singletrail, der Ende Juni eröffnet werden soll. Unter dem Titel Pyhrn-Priel-Trailogie wird auch der Singletrail in Hinterstoder (Baubeginn im Herbst) künftig unter diesem Dreierangebot laufen. Die Lifttickets sollen für alle drei Bahnen gelten, die Trailogie sei theoretisch auch an einem Tag fahrbar.
*Steiermark*

Er gilt unter arrivierten Weltcup-Profis als Geheimtipp. Darum ist es ganz normal, wenn einem beim Shredden im Bikepark Schladming Wyn Masters und Co um die Ohren fahren. Die Vielfalt an Strecken reicht für mehrtägige Besuche, und die legendäre Downhill-Line wird jedem Oldschool-Liebhaber ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern. Der Park ist seit 25. Mai täglich geöffnet. An der Talstation wird alles an Infrastruktur geboten, was das Bikerherz begehrt – vom Shop bis hin zu Campingmöglichkeiten.
juicelubes
Die Downhill-Profis lieben den Oldschool-Kurs im steirischen Schladming.
Downhill-Spaß an zwölf Monaten im Jahr genießen die Grazer. Die Schöckl Trail Area ist eines der wenigen Bikegebiete, die ganzjährig geöffnet und befahrbar sind.
*Kärnten*

Über die Landesgrenzen hinaus bekannt ist der ewig lange Petzen Flow Country Trail. Mit rund elf Kilometern Länge ein echtes Unikat, gebaut vom wohlbekannten Diddie Schneider. Mittlerweile wurde das Angebot um die naturbelassenere Enduro-Line namens Thriller erweitert. Derzeit fährt die Bahn an den Wochenenden, ab 15. Juni werden dann täglich Biker transportiert.
In der Nockbike Region bei Bad Kleinkirchheim kommen Liebhaber von Naturtrails auf ihre Kosten. Drei naturnahe Strecken können auf eigene Faust oder mithilfe der Bergbahn-Shuttles in Bad Kleinkirchheim erkundet werden. Auch geführte Touren werden angeboten.
Am Nassfeld sind zuletzt sieben neue Singletrails entstanden. Auch hier gilt das Motto naturnahes Biken. Ab 10. Juni fahren die Bergbahnen täglich – außer bei Schlechtwetter.
Am Weißensee wurde im Vorjahr ein gleichnamiger, 3,3 Kilometer langer Trail eröffnet, der mittels Bergbahn erreichbar ist. Die Strecke ist für Einsteiger geeignet und auch mit Hardtails problemlos befahrbar. Die Bergbahnen haben seit 24. Mai täglich geöffnet.
*Salzburg*

Die Region Leogang-Saalfelden gilt nicht umsonst als Mekka der heimischen Parkrats. Im Weltcup-erprobten Bikepark Leogang kommen blutige Anfänge und absolute Profis auf ihre Kosten. Die Region rundherum bietet mit die schönsten Touren – auch liftunterstützt –, mit denen Österreich aufwarten kann. Seit 12. Mai rollen die Fullys hier wieder abwärts.
Erstgenannte in Kombination mit der Region Saalbach-Hinterglemm eröffnen im Salzburger Land ein echtes Bike-Eldorado. Hier kommen Trailsurfer und Parkrats gleichermaßen auf ihre Kosten.
Der Bikepark Wagrain im Herzen Salzburgs zählt ebenfalls zu den fixen Größen der heimischen Szene. Hier hatte ursprünglich Whistler-Legende Tom Prochazka bei der Planung seine Finger im Spiel, was sich positiv auf den Flow auswirkte. Die Öffnungszeiten des Parks sind etwas wirr, aber ab 3. Juni sollten zumindest die Wochenenden fix sein. Details dazu sind auf der Homepage des Parks zu finden.
Big Mountain Riding wird am Kitzsteinhorn in Kaprun geboten. Drei wahre Trailperlen führen dort durchs hochalpine Gelände. Wegen der exponierten Höhenlage sind die drei Strecken voraussichtlich ab Mitte Juni wieder befahrbar. Updates zur Eröffnung sind der Homepage der Bergbahnen zu entnehmen.
kitzsteinhornkaprun
Am Kitzsteinhorn wird hochalpines Trailsurfen vor unglaublicher Kulisse geboten.
*Tirol*

Der Bikepark in Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis ist längst kein Geheimtipp mehr. Die Familienregion im Tiroler Oberland hat in den vergangenen Jahren ein Paradies für Downhiller und Freerider erschaffen. Neben den angelegten Strecken im Park baut die Region nun sukzessive das große Netz an Naturtrails aus. Der Frommestrail ist ein erster Vorgeschmack darauf. Am 2. Juni beginnt die Saison.
Noch weiter drinnen im Tal, am Dreiländereck Österreich–Italien–Schweiz, hat sich Nauders zu einem echten Geheimtipp entwickelt. Auf 21 naturbelassenen, aber flowig gebauten Trails kann man die Region im Grenzgebiet erkunden. Ein Trail führt sogar durch alle drei Territorien. Es empfiehlt sich ein Enduro- oder Allmountainbike, falls man nicht allein die Trails am Mutzkopf fahren will. Denn ab und an sind kurze Anstiege zu bewältigen, um zum Traileinstieg zu gelangen. Seit 25. Mai ist der Lift am Mutzkopf geöffnet. Am 10. Juni starten auch die restlichen Bergbahnen der Region in den Sommerbetrieb mitsamt Biketransport.
Die Bike Republic Sölden wird am 15. Juni in die Sommersaison starten. Die Mischung aus 16 Kilometern künstlich angelegten Strecken wie der extrem flowigen Teäre Line und einem Potpourri aus Naturtrails, das rund 33 Kilometer umfasst, spricht eine breite Zielgruppe an. Es empfiehlt sich aber eher ein Enduro- als ein Downhillbike, um die Region richtig genießen zu können.
sölden / soelden / solden
Die Bike Republic Sölden bietet künstlich angelegte sowie naturbelassene Trails.
Mit dem Crankworx-Festival Ende Juni hat sich Innsbruck mit einem Mal auf die Landkarte der besten Bikespots Europas katapultiert. Das Streckenangebot der Mountainbikecity ist vielfältig, wenn auch noch etwas fragmentiert. In Mutters entsteht derzeit ein Bikepark (Strecken sind bereits geöffnet), der in den kommenden Jahren ausgebaut werden soll. Auf der Nordkette stehen der extrem schwierige Nordkette-Singletrail (Saisonstart am 3. Juni) sowie der flowige, aber durchaus anspruchsvolle Arzler Alm Trail zur Verfügung. Zudem soll noch diesen Sommer in der Axamer Lizum ein weiterer kleiner Bikepark entstehen. Und im nahen Stubaital lockt der Elferlift seit dem Vorjahr mit dem Einseinser-Trail (geöffnet seit dem 20. Mai). Heuer wird noch ein zweiter dazukommen.
In Richtung Brennerpass existiert seit Jahren der Bikepark Tirol. Laut Homepage bietet er derzeit drei Strecken, die seit 25. Mai an Wochenenden befahrbar sind. Der tägliche Betrieb beginnt am 24. Juni. Achtung: Bei Regen oder Schlechtwetter kann der Bikepark geschlossen sein, besser vorab anrufen.
Im Zillertal werden in Zell und Gerlos mittlerweile mehrere Singletrails angeboten, die liftunterstützt erreicht werden können. Die Öffnungszeiten der einzelnen Bergbahnen variieren, manche fahren bereits, manche nicht. Am besten auf der Homepage nach dem gewünschten Trail und der dafür nötigen Bahn suchen.
Drei Trails, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten, bietet Kirchberg. Vom Enduro-Traum auf der Fleckalm über Downhill-Geballer auf der Gaisalm bis hin zum Crosscountry-Flow am Lisi-Osl-Trail reicht die Palette. Die Bahnen sind bereits in Betrieb und befördern Biker. Ein weiterer Trail in der Region soll noch dieses Jahr am Harschbichl in St. Johann entstehen.
*Vorarlberg*

Im Ländle hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren der Bikepark Brandnertal zum echten Hotspot gemausert. Flowige Lines und rassige Downhills locken hier die Gravity-Fraktion. Ein Spielplatz für die Jungen und Wilden. Derzeit herrscht Teilzeitbetrieb von Mittwoch bis Sonntag. Ab 5. Juli hat der Park dann täglich geöffnet.
bikepark brandnertal
Da ist der Name Programm: die Downhillstrecke Tschack Norris im Bikepark Brandnertal.
*Wien*

Zwar ohne Lift, aber dennoch eine Erwähnung in diesem Zusammenhang wert: Der Wienerwald und seine Trails stehen bereits kostenlos und in voller Pracht zur Verfügung. Trailsurfen mit Großstadtanbindung ist in der Form wohl einzigartig. Der Verein Wienerwaldtrails ist dabei, Teile des riesigen Wegenetzes um die Stadt für Biker zu adaptieren. Dabei sind bereits Perlen wie die Fun- und die Flow-Line im Trailpark Weidlingbach entstanden. Dank übersichtlicher Beschilderung finden auch zugereiste Biker schnell und einfach zum Wienerwald-Trailangebot. Ende Juni wird bei der Hohe-Wand-Wiese eine neue Flow-Line mit noch größeren Anliegern dazukommen, auch ein Uphill-Trail ist bereits in Bau.
Details zum Angebot und der Philosophie hinter den Wienerwaldtrails gibt es nächste Woche an dieser Stelle zu lesen. (Steffen Arora, 30.5.2017)​


----------



## payne (2. Juni 2017)

*Neue Nutzungsvariante für Mountainbiker*

Mehrere Interessensvertretungen fordern eine Freigabe von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker per Gesetzesänderung. Dagegen stemmt sich die Landwirtschaftskammer, schlägt aber eine neue Variante für Nutzungsverträge vor.
2.650 Kilometer Mountainbike-Strecken gibt es bereits in Oberösterreich. Der Großteil dieser Strecken liegt im Salzkammergut, dem Mühlviertel und dem Nationalpark Kalkalpen. Und abseits dieser Strecken ist das Mountainbiken im Wald eigentlich nach wie vor illegal - zum Beispiel im Innviertel oder im Zentralraum, wo es wenige Strecken gibt.




ORF​*„Radfahren, nur auf Basis von Verträgen“*

Das sieht auch die Landwirtschaftskammer, bleibt aber trotzdem bei der Ablehnung einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen für Radfahrer. Wenn Radfahren erlaubt wird, dann nur auf Basis von Verträgen, darauf pocht Landwirtschaftskammerpräsident Franz Reisecker.
Und Reisecker bringt jetzt eine neue Variante für solche Nutzungsverträge ins Spiel: Der Waldeigentümer räumt einem Tourismusverband, einer Gemeinde oder einem Verein die unentgeltliche Nutzung der Forststraßen in seinem Wald ein. Es fließt also kein Geld, sondern der Tourismusverband, die Gemeinde oder der Verein übernehmen dafür die Erhaltung der jeweiligen Wege. Die Landwirtschaftskammer glaubt, dass mit dieser neuen Variante weitere Waldgebiete für Radfahrer zugänglich werden.
*Wegeerhaltung bleibt beim Grundstückseigentümer*

Die zweite, bekannte Variante: Die Erhaltung der Wege bleibt beim Grundstückseigentümer, der Tourismusverband, der Verein oder die Gemeinde zahlen für die Nutzung durch Mountainbiker. In beiden Fällen würde auch die Haftpflichtversicherung des Landestourismusverbandes gelten.
Mit diesem sind auch beide Vertragsvarianten abgestimmt. Zahlreiche Interessenvertretungen, darunter die Naturfreunde, fordern hingegen weiter die generelle Freigabe aller Forststraße in Österreich per Gesetzesänderung.

http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2845801/


----------



## hulster (4. Juni 2017)

payne schrieb:


> *Gemeinsame Informationsinitiative „Respektiere Deine Grenzen“:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja alles gut und schön, aber wenn man damit meint den Touristen gerecht zu werden.....
.... auch wenn es hier natürlich nicht primär um Diese geht, aber Ö nunmal auch nen guten Teil mit Tourismus verdient.

Ich habe als Tourist keine Lust mich jedesmal vorher im Detail informieren zu müssen, was ich fahren darf und was nicht. Oder mir dann nur festgelegte Touren aussuchen zu können. Auch unterwegs nicht abweichen zu können ist ein Unding. Zudem dann noch ne Karte dabei zu haben, um die Klassifizierung des Weges erkennen zu können. 
Ich versuche mich als Gast noch mehr zu benehmen, als auf meine Hometrails. Ich denke das werden die Meisten auch tun. Leute die sich nicht benehmen können, gibt es überall. Und die kann man dann gerne erwischen und bestrafen.
Wir haben ja in Deutschland auch noch BW mit der bescheuerten 2m-Regel, aber alle anderen Bundesländer sind mittlerweile vernünftigt geworden.
Sollten in Ö mal einzelne Regionen oder Bundesländer ne pauschale Freigabe - dann gerne auch mit Sperrungen, wenn es den sein muss - umsetzen, denke ich gerne mal wieder über einen Bikeurlaub nach.
Auch wenn ich mir durchaus mal vorstellen könnte ohne Einschränkung für mich mal nen paar Tage nen schönen Urlaub im Bikepark oder im Gebiet mit festgelegten Strecken zu erleben, werde ich das aus Prinzip nicht tun, weil ich diese Ghettoisierung nicht unterstützen will. 
Für mich und viele andere gibt es genug Alternativen. Ich wohne weit genug weg, so dass für mich egal ist, ob ich die paar Meter noch durch Ö durchfahre, oder auch mal rechts und links davon schaue.
Die, für die das praktisch vor der Haustür liegt, oder der Heimat das ist, sind natürlich gekniffen.


----------



## payne (4. Juni 2017)

*Wienerwald bekommt neue Routen für Mountainbiker*




Foto: fairplayfoto.net/Markus KreinerDer Verein Wienerwald-Trails setzte auch den Trailpark Weidlingbach um.

*Die Region stellt sich für Mountainbiker völlig neu auf. Trails-Park und Downhill-Routen stehen im Fokus.*



 Katharina Zach
04.06.2017, 06:00
0.16k Shares



Rund 1000 Kilometer an Mountainbike-Routen stehen den Freizeitsportlern im Wienerwald zur Verfügung. Das klingt erst mal gut, doch das Streckennetz hat mittlerweile 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel. „Es ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß“, sagt Andreas Hacker vom Stadt-Umland-Management. Nun wird an einem modernen Angebot gearbeitet, das den Fokus auf Single-Trails und Trailparks legt. „Es ist ein Neustart, den wir versuchen“, sagt Hacker.

Der Druck auf die Region im Wiener Umland ist enorm. Bis zu 90.000 Sportler sind im Wienerwald auf Mountainbikes unterwegs. Doch die Routen, die sie vorfinden, führen derzeit zu einem großen Teil über Forst- oder asphaltierte Straßen. Für viele mäßig attraktiv. Technik und Ansprüche haben sich weiterentwickelt. Im schlimmsten Fall wird dann illegal gefahren.



Da mit Jahresende die Nutzungsverträge der Grundeigentümer mit dem Wienerwald Tourismus auslaufen, soll bis dahin ein neues Grundstreckennetz entstehen. Die ersten Gespräche zwischen Gemeinden, Eigentümern – allen voran die Österreichischen Bundesforste (ÖBF), das Stift Klosterneuburg und die Stadt Wien – sowie den Ländern NÖ und Wien sowie dem Verein Wienerwald-Trails haben bereits begonnen. Der Sinn dahinter: Den Andrang zu lenken. „Wir wollen hier eine aktive Rolle übernehmen“, heißt es bei den ÖBF, die das Projekt forciert haben. Immerhin müssen zahlreiche Interessen, jene des Wild- und Naturschutzes, der Grundeigentümer und anderer Waldbenutzer berücksichtigt werden.

*Neue Strecken*
Derzeit werden die bestehenden Strecken auf ihre Tauglichkeit geprüft, als nächster Schritt sollen Wanderwege identifiziert werden, die sich als Shared-Trails – sowohl für Mountainbiker, als auch für Wanderer – eignen. Und zum Schluss werden Gebiete definiert, an denen eigene Downhill-Strecken gebaut werden könnten. Hacker könnte sich hier etwa das Gebiet um den Anninger vorstellen. „Dieses Netz muss alles können“, sagt er.

„Derzeit herrscht viel Unzufriedenheit auf Seite der Eigentümer, aber auch auf Seite der Nutzer“, erklärt Alexander Arpaci, Obmann des Vereins Wienerwald-Trails und Leiter der Agentur für innovative Natur- und Freizeitkonzepte (INUF). Die Experten entwickeln das neue Konzept, das auch Gastronomie, Parken oder Ladestationen für den neuen Trend eMountainbiken beinhaltet.

Schon jetzt gebe es mit dem Trailpark Weidlingbach bei Klosterneuburg sowie der Hohe-Wand-Wiese (siehe Zusatzbericht) Best-Practice-Beispiele. Gemeinsam mit acht Shared Trails im Wienerwald sei das ein gutes Angebot, auf dem das weitere Netz aufbauen soll. Die bisherigen Erfahrungen, betonen alle Parteien, seien sehr gut.

„Forststraßen muss es weiterhin geben, doch der Fokus liegt auf Single-Trails“, erklärt Experte Arpaci. Für die wird es einen Kriterien-Katalog geben. Das neue Konzept biete auch mehr Sicherheit: „Forststraßen bergen bergab ein Problem. Man fährt schneller und es sind mehr Wanderer unterwegs“, sagt Arpaci. Während Mountainbiker auf diesen bis zu 40 km/h erreichen, seien es bei Shared-Trails im Schnitt  10. Laut Experten ist zudem die Rücksichtnahme auf Letzteren höher.

*Finanzierung offen*
Die Finanzierung ist derzeit noch offen. Bisher haben Gemeinden sowie die Stadt Wien eine Pauschale an den Wienerwald Tourismus bezahlt. Dieser wird sich künftig  als Vertragspartner um die Vermarktung kümmern, während sich Vereine verstärkt bei der Erhaltung der Wege einbringen sollen. Es gibt zudem Überlegungen zu alternativen Finanzierungsmodellen, etwa Sponsoring.  Die Haftungsfrage wird über die Wegehaftpflichtversicherung des Landes NÖ gelöst.


*Mountainbiker sind als kaufkräftige Kunden beliebt*


Am 30. Juni eröffnet das Trailcenter auf der Hohe-Wand-Wiese. Künftig stehen Mountainbikern dort vier Strecken mit sieben Kilometern Länge zu Verfügung. Dazu kommen Gastronomie und ein Radservice.

Federführend ist der Verein Wienerwald-Trails, der bereits den Trailpark Weidlingbach bei Klosterneuburg gebaut hat. Die Erfahrungen damit sind gut, sagt Obmann Alexander Arpaci. Die Strecke werde gut angenommen. Wie gut, wird derzeit mittels Zählstelle erhoben. Die Erfahrungen zeigen, dass den Trail alle Altersgruppen nutzen. Auffallend sei, dass viel mehr Frauen unterwegs sind. „Das liegt an der Sicherheit und daran, dass es legal ist.“



Das Trailcenter Hohe-Wand-Wiese ist nun der nächste Schritt in Sachen Angebot. Hier geht es auch um die touristische Nutzung. Denn Mountainbiker, erklärt Arpaci, sind sehr kaufkräftig. „Sie sind oft über 35 und wollen ihren Sport legal ausüben, aber mit hohem Erlebnisfaktor.“ Dass die Stadt Wien von den Sportlern profitieren kann, glaubt auch Alexander Mrkvicka vom Forstamt. Deshalb beteilige man sich am Projekt im Wienerwald. Für die Stadt selbst kann er sich etwa die ganzjährige Öffnung der Mountainbike-Routen vorstellen.

Der Verein Wienerwald-Trails, der es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, ein zeitgemäßes Mountainbike-Streckennetz umzusetzen, sucht für Projekte derzeit noch Mitglieder und Unterstützer. Infos unter: http://www.wienerwaldtrails.at/mithelfen-spenden/


https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoes...mt-neue-routen-fuer-mountainbiker/267.727.057

Die Kommentare wieder mal sehr Lesenswert


----------



## bern (6. Juni 2017)

pollereshütte, sonnwendstein, semmering, niederösterreich. am fahrradständer:



meine 3,50 fürs krügl hat der wirt dann aber schon willkommen geheissen.... wieder einmal super werbung fürn bikeurlaub: im vintschgau, am gardasee, in finale. in der schweiz, frankreich, bayern und slowenien. anscheinend gibts am semmering noch immer zu wenig hotelruinen.

offtopic:
das war nicht das einzige grottige schild während dieser biketour:



das Moos am Schild lässt zwei Schlüsse zu: 1. die Untertanen Seiner Herrlichkeit lassen es anscheinend etwas an Respekt fehlen, 2. besagte Warte wurde offenbar schon während des Wirkens des gottgleichen Imperators nach diesem benannt. Ganz Nordkorea ist stolz auf uns und im nahen Bikepark zimmerns sicher schon am Infantin-Hanni-Roadgap.


----------



## payne (6. Juni 2017)

Startseite

Steiermark

*Süd & Südwest*

*STRECKEN DÜRFEN NICHT BEFAHREN WERDENWieso das Land die Mountainbiker ausbremst*

Auf der weststeirischen Soboth sollen zwei offizielle Mountainbikestrecken angelegt werden. Die Verträge sind fix und fertig das Land Steiermark legt sich allerdings quer.
Von *Thomas Wieser* | 06.00 Uhr, 31. Mai 2017




Facebook

Google


_



_​Die Mountainbiker des RC Eibiswald werden noch ausgebremst © RC Eibiswald​_



_​
*Thomas Wieser*​
Redakteur​*Mehr von Thomas Wieser*​ 
*MEIST GELESENKOMMENTIE*​Rund 40 Mountainbiketouren mit 1370 Kilometern Länge und 35.000 Höhenmetern haben Hannes Eybel, Johannes Koren und Hannes Kofler vom Radclub Eibiswald in den letzten Jahren ausgearbeitet. Diese Strecken führen durch die Südweststeiermark und Slowenien. Es gibt analoge und digitale Wegbeschreibungen. Beschildert sind die Routen allerdings nicht.

Nun möchten der Radclub, die Marktgemeinde Eibiswald, der Tourismusverband Eibiswald-Wies und Grundbesitzer Carl Croy zwei offizielle Mountainbikestrecken anlegen - eine vom Gasthof Lindner auf der Soboth Richtung Dreieckalm (knapp zehn Kilometer) und auf einer Rundstrecke retour, die zweite von Mauthnereck zum Jägerwirt (rund fünf Kilometer). Weitere Strecken könnten folgen. Sogar von einer Tour rund um das Koralmmassiv ist die Rede. „Wir möchten ein Leuchtturmprojekt für die Region“, so Grundbesitzer Carl Croy. „Ich möchte auch, dass die Radler legal fahren können. Ich denke, das Ganze könnte sehr gut funktionieren.“

Eibiswalds Bürgermeister Andreas Thürschweller erhofft sich ebenfalls positive Auswirkungen auf den Tourismus in der Region. „Wir möchten die Almhütten beleben.“ Ein Konsens zwischen den Beteiligten sei vorhanden, ein Vertrag wurde aufgesetzt. Carl Croy: „Es sind alle Punkte ausverhandelt. Das Land will aber keine Zustimmung geben.“
Tatsächlich spießt es sich derzeit bei Haftungsfragen. Laut den zuständigen Rechtsabteilungen könnten nämlich weder die verschuldete Marktgemeinde Eibiswald noch der Tourismusverband etwaige Haftungen und Wegeerhaltungspflichten übernehmen. „Ich bin erstaunt, dass es da Widerstand von den Beamten und den Politikern gibt“, erklärt Croy. „Der Vertrag liegt seit zwei Monaten fix und fertig vor, es traut sich aber keiner zu unterschreiben“, ist auch Eybel verwundert.

„Es laufen gerade gute Gespräche“, erklärt indes Manfred Pögl. Er war in der Tourismusabteilung des Landes beschäftigt. Offiziell in Pension, berät er nun die zuständigen Landesräte und Beamte über Themen wie die Freigabe von Radstrecken. Zahlreiche Interessensvertreter (Kammern, Jäger, Grundbesitzer, Tourismus, Vereine,...) seien eingebunden. „Das muss landesweit abgestimmt werden.“ In den kommenden Wochen soll es eine Einigung geben, diese soll dann schriftlich festgehalten werden. „Wir wollen bis Ende Juli ein entsprechendes Handbuch erstellen“, bestätigt Croy.

Das Befahren von Waldwegen und Forststraßen mit Rädern ist in Österreich übrigens verboten. Erlaubt ist dies nur auf ausgewiesenen Routen. Die Grundstückseigentümer sind mit sogenannten Freizeitpolizzen des Landes abgesichert.​


----------



## trail_desire (6. Juni 2017)

bern schrieb:


> pollereshütte, sonnwendstein, semmering, niederösterreich. am fahrradständer:
> 
> 
> 
> meine 3,50 fürs krügl hat der wirt dann aber schon willkommen geheissen.... wieder einmal super werbung fürn bikeurlaub: im vintschgau, am gardasee, in finale. in der schweiz, frankreich, bayern und slowenien. anscheinend gibts am semmering noch immer zu wenig hotelruinen.



Für so einen Fall hoff ich genug im Trinkrucksack zu haben. Ich würde die Bedienung oder besser den Chef kommen lassen und dann da nichts bestellen. Mit dem freundlichen Hinweis auf sein Schild


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juni 2017)

bern schrieb:


> .



Unglaublich das da auch nur ein einziger MTB,ler Geld liegen lässt.


----------



## hulster (7. Juni 2017)

payne schrieb:


> *Wienerwald bekommt neue Routen für Mountainbiker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mal jemand mit Account auf der Presseseite die gute Frau Renate Prochazka über deutsches Recht aufklären.
In Deutschland werden mitnichten Moutainbiker aus den Wältern verbannt. Es gilt ein allgemeines betretungs- und Erholungsrecht gleichbereichtig zu Fußgängern. Es gibt Naturschutzgebiete mit gleichen Einschränkungen für Fußgänger und Radfahrer. Und es gibt Baden-Württenberg mit 2m Regel - als Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (7. Juni 2017)

bern schrieb:


> pollereshütte, sonnwendstein, semmering, niederösterreich. am fahrradständer:
> 
> 
> 
> meine 3,50 fürs krügl hat der wirt dann aber schon willkommen geheissen.... wieder einmal super werbung fürn bikeurlaub: im vintschgau, am gardasee, in finale. in der schweiz, frankreich, bayern und slowenien. anscheinend gibts am semmering noch immer zu wenig hotelruinen.



Geht's eigentlich noch? 
Bevor ich da trotzdem eingekehrt wäre, wäre ich lieber verdurstet....


----------



## bern (7. Juni 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Unglaublich das da auch nur ein einziger MTB,ler Geld liegen lässt.



a geh...nach der meinung mancher bikekollegen auf bikeboard.at ist das alles nur ein riesen shitstorm gegen den armen hüttenwirt, der köstliche kaspressknödelsuppe kocht und eigentlich nur wie die jungfrau zum kind zu diesem schild gekommen ist (entweder durch mutwillige verunstaltung durch bikehassende hobbyschnitzer oder durch seine radlfahrerfreunde, die ihm damit ein tolles geburtstagsgeschenk gemacht haben - da scheiden sich die geister). und ausserdem gehts eh nur um die pösen puben vom nahen bikepark, weil die brauch ma wirklich nicht.

also fehlalarm alles ok. nur schmäh. nur liebenswerte österreichichische eigenarten.


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2017)

bern schrieb:


> riesen shitstorm
> bikehassende hobbyschnitzer
> tolles geburtstagsgeschenk
> pösen puben vom nahen bikepark, weil die brauch ma wirklich nicht.




Ich bleibe dabei, das Schild geht so gar nicht!- nicht mal als schlechter Scherz.
Der armen liebenswerte österreichichische Hüttenwirt hätte es entfernen können/müssen.
Gerade in Österreich.
Und was die Buben im Bikepark betrifft...?
sind nur wir wirklich die wahren, echten Biker?
.


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Juni 2017)

@bern : oso was jetzt?  fahrst heut nu mal hin? 
oder soll ich heut einen ortsaugenschein ansetzen? da is aber scho zu, letztens is mir die wirtin entegengekommen. grüsst hats eh. dezent, aber doch. 
wobei der alpine squad trail heut nur für seals lustvoll sein könnt...

oder doch lieber alpin schottrig vis-a-vis rumhoppeln...


----------



## hardtails (7. Juni 2017)

jetzt wisst ihr warum ihr in Ghettos abgeschoben werdet. 
das ist für euere eigenen Sicherheit
http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2847663/


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Juni 2017)

käfigbiken ist die alternative. wobei bei uns eh auch die viecher im gatter sind. da können sie die blahden bonzen besser abknallen.

wegfahren in den süden hilft da auch nicht:






rennradlfahren is nu gfährlicher, auch ohne störenden kfz verkehr:


----------



## CreepingDeath (7. Juni 2017)

bern schrieb:


> pollereshütte, sonnwendstein, semmering, niederösterreich. am fahrradständer:
> 
> 
> 
> meine 3,50 fürs krügl hat der wirt dann aber schon willkommen geheissen.... wieder einmal super werbung fürn bikeurlaub: im vintschgau, am gardasee, in finale. in der schweiz, frankreich, bayern und slowenien. anscheinend gibts am semmering noch immer zu wenig hotelruinen.


Du meinst, der Wirt hat das Schild so gestaltet?


----------



## bern (9. Juni 2017)

zarte kritik meinerseits daran, ob die freigabe von forststrassen - generell oder nur nur einzelne strecken - so richtig der bringer ist. ich denke, solche schilder werden uns in zukunft öfters übern weg laufen:



(wobei: beim konkreten schild ist kein forst weit und breit. deshalb wirds wohl auch keine forststrasse, sondern eher eine almstrasse sein. ist also eh nicht so ganz ernstzunehmen. warscheinlich wieder einmal so ein urösterreichischer schmäh)


----------



## payne (9. Juni 2017)

Von wo ist das Foto Rax oder Schneeberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bern (9. Juni 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Von wo ist das Foto Rax oder Schneeberg?


sowohl als auch


----------



## payne (9. Juni 2017)

bern schrieb:


> sowohl als auch


Ich wusste es


----------



## hulster (9. Juni 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, das Schild geht so gar nicht!- nicht mal als schlechter Scherz.
> Der armen liebenswerte österreichichische Hüttenwirt hätte es entfernen können/müssen.
> Gerade in Österreich.
> Und was die Buben im Bikepark betrifft...?
> ...



Hätte er im eigenen Interesse unverzüglich entfernen sollen. Sollte sogar ein Österreicher merken(sorry), was das für nen Eindruck erweckt.
Da er es hat stehen lassen, scheint er es zumindest witzig zu finden. Was einige Biker wohl nicht so witzig finden.....


----------



## payne (10. Juni 2017)

*LK Österreich: Die eigene Freiheit endet dort, wo das Recht des Anderen beginnt*
*"Sicherheit im Wald für Alle" - rund 110.000 unterstützen Initiative*
_Wien (OTS)_ - "Die Ansprüche an das Ökosystem Wald sind so verschieden, wie Menschen unterschiedlich sind. Die einen suchen Ruhe und Entspannung beim Wandern, andere brauchen den Kick beim Mountainbiken. Der Wald ist aber nicht nur Erholungsraum, er ist auch Lebensraum für Pflanzen und Tiere wie auch darüber hinaus Arbeitsplatz für mehrere tausend Menschen, die von der Forstwirtschaft leben. Würde jede dieser Gruppen auf ihre uneingeschränkte Freiheit pochen, wäre der Wald sehr rasch ein überfüllter und unsicherer Tummelplatz der Interessen. Daher ist ein gutes und respektvolles Miteinander auch zur eigenen Sicherheit notwendig. Denn die eigene Freiheit endet dort, wo das Recht des Anderen beginnt. Das war der Grund für den Österreichischen Forstverein mit seiner Initiative 'Sicherheit im Wald für Alle' einen Weg für ein gutes Miteinander aller Wald-Nutzer vorzuschlagen. Demnach sollen weitere Mountainbikewege auf vertraglicher Basis in ganz Österreich je nach Bedarf ausgebaut werden. Das dient der Sicherheit und dem Wohle der Wildtiere, der Natur, der Erholungsuchenden sowie der Sportbegeisterten", erklärte LK-Präsident *Franz Titschenbacher*, Vorsitzender des Ausschusses für Forst- und Holzwirtschaft der LK Österreich. 

"In wenigen Wochen starten die Sommerferien. Es ist erfreulich, dass sich immer mehr Menschen an unserer schönen Landschaft erfreuen und dass hier vor allem der Wald im Mittelpunkt steht. Man muss sich aber im Klaren sein, dass die Schönheit der Natur nicht zuletzt die Leistung jener ist, die durch die aktive Bewirtschaftung über Generationen hinweg diese Landschaft geprägt haben", ergänzte Titschenbacher. 

Das gemeinsame Zusammenleben funktioniert nur mit Regeln und Gesetzen. Niemand kann seinen Freiheitsdrang uneingeschränkt ausleben. "Regeln und Gesetze gelten auch in der freien Natur. Erholungssuchende sollten auch zur eigenen Sicherheit Schilder, die auf Gefahren hinweisen, beachten. Befolgen alle gleichermaßen Regeln und Gesetze, steht einem guten Miteinander nichts entgegen. Das gilt auch im Wald. Sportbegeisterte und Ruhesuchende, Wanderer und Waldarbeiter können ungestört ihrer Tätigkeit nachgehen, wenn sie aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen. 'Sicherheit im Wald für Alle' bietet mit seinen Vorschlägen gerade dieses Miteinander an und findet auch entsprechend positives Echo. Nicht umsonst haben diese Initiative bereits rund 110.000 Österreicherinnen und Österreicher mit ihrer Unterschrift unterstützt", so der Präsident abschließend. 

Mehr Informationen zur Initiative des Österreichischen Forstvereins unter www.sicherheitimwaldfueralle.at. (Schluss)

https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...t-endet-dort-wo-das-recht-des-anderen-beginnt


----------



## payne (10. Juni 2017)

*Bedenken gegen Radfahrer im Wald*
Während die Naturfreunde Österreich am Wochenende für eine generelle Öffnung aller Forststraßen für Radfahrer demonstrieren, haben am Mittwoch Waldbesitzer und Tierschützer ihre Bedenken angemeldet.

Ob Waldpflegemaßnahmen, Durchforstung, Holzernte, das Setzen von Pflanzen, der Schutz vor Naturgefahren, Jagdbetrieb oder der Bau von Forststraßen, täglich sind Tausende Menschen damit beschäftigt, diese Aufgaben zu erledigen. „Die Arbeiter im Wald müssen auf ihre eigene Sicherheit achten und einen Gehörschutz tragen, der aber dazu führt, dass sie Hintergrund- und Nebengeräusche und daher auch mögliche Rufe schlecht hören“, sagte Felix Montecuccoli, Präsident der Land&Forst Betriebe Österreichs.

*Hohes Unfallpotenzial*
Bei einer undifferenzierten Öffnung der Forststraßen für weitere Nutzergruppen würde sich das ohnehin schon vorhandene Gefahrenpotenzial deutlich vergrößern. Es wäre unzumutbar und unmöglich, ständig auf Sportler aufpassen zu müssen. Peter Konrad, Präsident des Österreichischen Forstunternehmerverbandes: „Die Gefahren am Arbeitsplatz Wald dürfen nicht unterschätzt werden.“ Das habe vor Kurzem ein tragischer Vorfall in der Steiermark gezeigt. In Frohnleiten bei Graz wurde ein Radfahrer von einem Baum getroffen und tödlich verletzt. Der Pensionist hatte versucht, eine wegen Holzschlägerungsarbeiten gesperrte Straße zu passieren.

Herbert Hengstberger, Vertreter der heimischen Holztransportunternehmen, meinte, dass nur eine intelligente Ausweisung von Radstrecken sicherstelle, dass der Transport unfallfrei abgewickelt werden kann. Bei einer generellen Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker könnte man die Abfuhr des Rohstoffes nicht mehr in dieser Form umsetzen.

*Vorschub für Querfeldeinfahren*
Für die Landwirtschaftskammer geht die Forderung nach einer generellen Öffnung aller Forststraßen völlig am Bedarf vorbei. Denn sportbegeisterte Mountainbiker würden gar nicht auf Schotterstraßen, sondern querfeldein durch den Wald fahren wollen. Dagegen würden sich nicht nur die Waldbesitzer, sondern auch Wanderer und Wildtierexperten aussprechen.

Es zeige sich im Tourismus, dass der Ausbau von MTB-Routen vor allem im Bereich der „Singletrails“ (Wanderwege) passiert. Über „Trailparks“ werden Mountainbike-Zentren, zum Beispiel Saalbach und der Semmering, forciert und gestärkt. „Eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen würde dem Querfeldeinfahren durch den Wald unnötig Vorschub leisten, weil die Forststraßen dann zum Bergauffahren, aber die Wanderwege für die Abfahrt genutzt werden“, so Franz Titschenbacher, Präsident der steirischen Landwirtschaftskammer.

*Tierschützer kritisch*
Johannes Wohlmacher, Präsident des Österreichischen Forstvereins, verwies in einer Stellungnahme auf 100.000 Unterschriften der Initiative „Sicherheit im Wald für alle“. Diese spricht sich für einen bedarfsorientierten Ausbau von Mountainbike-Strecken im Wald, aber gegen eine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen aus. Laut einer GfK-Umfrage wären 87 Prozent der Österreicher dafür, dass Mountainbiken nur auf eigens dafür gekennzeichneten Routen erlaubt sein soll.

BIOSA, BirdLife und Naturschutzbund stehen einer generellen Öffnung ebenfalls kritisch gegenüber. Die Biker würden für zusätzliche Stressfaktoren im Wald sorgen, worunter viele Tierarten leiden würden. Nur gezielte Lenkungsmaßnahmen und vertragliche Lösungen auf regionaler Ebene könnten zu brauchbaren und nachhaltigen Lösungen führen. „Sensible Vogelarten wie etwa Raufußhühner werden in ihren Brutgebieten zusätzlich gestört, denn Freizeittourismus zieht mancherorts schon hohe Belastungen für Wildtiere nach sich“, meinte Gerald Pfiffinger, Geschäftsführer von BirdLife Österreich.

http://oesterreich.orf.at/stories/2766977/


----------



## payne (10. Juni 2017)

Wenn man das so alles Ließt die Tierschützer haben kein Problem mit den Jägern die wollen uns sicher auch Einreden das die  Tiere kein Problem mit den Jägern haben.Der Mountainbiker ist grund schlecht und eine Gefahr für Tierschützer und Tiere.So viel Dummheit ist nicht mehr zu fassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2017)

payne schrieb:


> ...andere brauchen den Kick beim Mountainbiken....



Na wenn damit nicht von vornherein unterschwellig ein negatives Bild von den Mountainbikern gezeichnet wird...



> Man muss sich aber im Klaren sein, dass die Schönheit der Natur nicht zuletzt die Leistung jener ist, die durch die aktive Bewirtschaftung über Generationen hinweg diese Landschaft geprägt haben



Ein Glück für die Natur, dass der Mensch da ist um sich um sie zu kümmern, was wäre sonst nur aus ihr geworden.


----------



## steiggeist (10. Juni 2017)

Fein!
Das Thema bleibt am Laufen


----------



## trail_desire (10. Juni 2017)

Komisch....ich such keinen Kick.....ich such auch Ruhe und Erholung.....geht aber mit dem Bike in Ösiland nicht richtig.....komm mir da eher wie das Wild vor.....oh nein...wenn man den ganzen Tierschützern glaubt haben die doch ihre Ruhe....irgendwie is da doch was faul.....


----------



## payne (14. Juni 2017)

*Mountainbiking auf Forststraßen: Korosec setzt auf „partnerschaftliche Lösung“*

*Seniorenbund: Änderung des bestehenden Forstgesetzes nicht erforderlich*

_Wien (OTS)_ - Ingrid Korosec, Präsidentin des Österreichischen Seniorenbundes, spricht sich gegen eine generelle Öffnung der österreichischen Forststraßen für Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker aus. Vielmehr gehe es um eine „konsensuale Erschließung neuer gekennzeichneter Mountainbike-Wege“. 
„Mountainbiking als Trendsportart hat längst auch die ältere Generation in seinen Bann gezogen. Der Seniorenbund spricht sich daher für eine Weiterentwicklung des gekennzeichneten Mountainbike-Streckennetzes aus. Unsere Empfehlung fußt auf der dem Wissen, dass der Wald mit seiner Flora und Fauna ein sensibles Ökosystem darstellt und daher ein schützenswertes Gut ist. Die Herausforderung besteht darin, Mountainbiking-Anhängern eine möglichst große Freiheit zu gewähren, ohne Konflikte mit Waldbesitzern, Spaziergängern und Wanderern oder sogar Unfälle heraufzubeschwören“, analysiert Korosec. 
Die aktuelle Statistik weist für den Zeitraum 2013 bis 2015 durchschnittlich 6.600 Mountainbike-Unfälle pro Jahr aus, Tendenz steigend. 49 Prozent der Unfälle entfallen demnach auf den Wald. Das heimische Mountainbike-Streckennetz wächst stark: Gab es 2007 rund 20.000 Kilometer ausgewiesene Strecken, sind es heute bereits mehr als 27.000 Kilometer. 
Dies ist auch einer der Gründe für die hohe Zufriedenheit der Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker mit dem heimischen Mountainbike-Angebot. Laut einer Befragung sind 47 Prozent mit dem Angebot „sehr zufrieden“, und nur ein Prozent ist „eher enttäuscht“. Dies zeige, so Korosec, dass an einer generellen Öffnung auch aus touristischer Sicht kein Bedarf bestehe. 
Die beste Lösung sei ein „einvernehmlicher Ausbau der Mountainbike-Strecken auf vertraglicher Basis“. „Eine gesetzliche Änderung des bestehenden Forstgesetzes ist aus meiner Sicht nicht erforderlich. Die bestehende Regelung ist ausreichend und stellt den besten Weg für alle Seiten dar“, so die Seniorenbund-Präsidentin abschließend.
*Rückfragen & Kontakt:*

Österreichischer Seniorenbund 
Wolfgang Müller, MA, MSc 
Pressesprecher 
(+43) 01 - 40 126 - 430 
[email protected] 
www.seniorenbund.at


----------



## steiggeist (14. Juni 2017)

Ein Grund mehr, diesem Verein nicht beizutreten 
Im Ernst: für alle die es nicht wissen: der Seniorenbund ist einer der sechs Bünde der VP.
Insofern ist diese Meinung nichts überraschendes.


----------



## payne (14. Juni 2017)

Schwarz und Rot haben in diesen Land alles in der Hand.


----------



## steiggeist (14. Juni 2017)

Schon ist, dass sie das Thema am köcheln halten!


----------



## dopero (14. Juni 2017)

Sollen 6600 Unfälle viel sein?
Über 52.000 Unfälle bei Ski- und Snowboard scheinen ja auch nicht weiter schlimm zu sein, zumindest werden diese anscheinend als selbstverständlich hingenommen.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Juni 2017)

47% der Mountainbiker sind mit dem Angebot zufrieden?
...


----------



## payne (14. Juni 2017)

Der Scherz des Jahres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (19. Juni 2017)

*EXKLUSIV*
*Downhill, E-Bike und Co.: Tiroler Grundeigner wehren sich*

Grundeigentümer wollen gefragt und entschädigt werden, sagen Bauernvertreter. Sie fordern, dass für E-Bike-Routen, Downhill und Co. Verträge abgeschlossen werden.

 ARTIKEL

 DISKUSSION (23)






© Rudy De Moor / TT​Wandern und Downhillen vertragen sich nicht, wie hier in Innsbruck. Wer darf am Berg was und wo? Foto: De Moor​4​​Von Anita Heubacher
Innsbruck – 5300 Kilometer sind in Tirol fürs Mountainbiken freigegeben. 3000 Kilometer davon sind Forst- und Waldwege. Die Grundeigentümer bekommen jährlich 12 Cent pro Laufmeter. Diese Vereinbarung zwischen Land Tirol, Alpenverein, Tirol Werbung und Grundeigentümern nennt sich Mountainbike-Modell Tirol.
An und für sich sei es vorbildlich, meint ÖVP-Vizeklubobmann Hermann Kuenz. „Aber es ist zu wenig weitreichend und müsste ausgedehnt werden, auch auf andere Sportarten“, sagt er. Er denkt dabei an Downhiller ebenso wie an das boomende E-Biken. „Mit den Elektrorädern fahren viel mehr Menschen hoch und auch auf Wegen, die noch nicht vertraglich erfasst sind.“ 80 Prozent der österreichischen Wälder stehen im privaten Grundbesitz und oft im Eigentum der Bauern. Für sie sei der Wald wirtschaftliche Grundlage. „Bei den Sportlern fehlt aber oft das Bewusstsein dafür, dass nicht alle Wege automatisch offen sind.“
Gesetzliche Regelung will Kuenz keine, aber mehr Verträge für die Grundeigentümer und „vor allem wollen die Grundeigentümer gefragt werden“. Jede Freizeitnutzung könne vertraglich geregelt werden. „Das passiert bei Skipisten, Loipen oder beim Rodeln. Die Sportaktivitäten finden immer mehr in vermeintlich unberührter Natur statt. Dass das Kulturlandschaft ist, wird nicht erkannt.“ Die Masse in den Bergen sei das Thema, meint Kuenz.
Das sieht der Präsident der Landwirtschaftskammer, Josef Hechenberger, ähnlich. „Durch eine verstärkte Nutzung der freigegebenen Routen, wie durch den E-Bike-Boom, ergeben sich aus meiner Sicht geänderte Rahmenbedingungen für die Grundbesitzer“, sagt er. Aspekte wie Sicherheit, Konflikte mit anderen Freizeitnutzern, mögliche Schäden an Wegen oder die Höhe der Abgeltung werden künftig zu diskutieren sein, meint Hechenberger. Einer gesetzlichen Regelung kann auch er nichts abgewinnen, er vermisst das Miteinander. Kitzbühel bezeichne sich selbst als „größte E-Bike-Region Österreichs“. „Dass ihr Weg auch dazuzählt, haben die Grundeigentümer erst durch den Werbeauftritt des Tourismusverbandes erfahren“, kritisiert Hechenberger. Es brauche mehr Regelungen, weil es immer mehr Sportarten gebe.
Beim Alpenverein fürchtet Präsident Andreas Ermacora, „dass wir plötzlich über separate Wanderwege für Wanderer mit Hunden reden“. Er spielt damit auf die letzte Kuhattacke mit tödlichem Ausgang an. Das verneinen die Bauernvertreter. Sie wollen die Diskussion unabhängig davon führen.
Der Alpenverein hält jedenfalls nichts davon, für weitere Sportarten Verträge zu unterzeichnen und das Mountainbike-Modell auszudehnen. Ermacora räumt aber ein, dass der E-Bike-Boom auch den Alpenverein vor eine große Herausforderung stelle. Es sei für den Alpenverein eine Gratwanderung zwischen „Naturschutz“ und „Menschen in die Berge bringen“. „Wir sehen in den Ladestationen den Schlüssel für Lenkungsmaßnahmen“, erklärt Ermacora. Das hieße dann wohl, dass nicht jeder Wirt auf einer Alpenvereinshütte selbst entscheiden könnte, ob er eine Ladestation installiert oder nicht. „Wir diskutieren das gerade.“
Ausgeschieden sind beim Alpenverein bereits Downhiller. „Mit der Bahn rauf und dann Leute erschrecken? Da sind wir dagegen“, sagt Ermacora. Touristiker sehen das anders. Innsbruck und seine Feriendörfer bewerben gerade die Region mit Crankworx, einem Mountainbike- und Downhill-Spektakel, und erwarten 10.000 Besucher.
http://www.tt.com/politik/landespol...e-und-co.-tiroler-grundeigner-wehren-sich.csp​​


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juni 2017)

Jaja das liebe geld und schon. Ist alles möglich


----------



## dopero (19. Juni 2017)

Wenn man ein Verbotsschild durchstreicht, wird dann das Verbot aufgehoben?


----------



## payne (22. Juni 2017)

*Auer: Agrarisches Fachwissen wird gestärkt*

_Landwirtschaftsausschuss diskutierte zahlreiche Oppositionsanträge_
22. Juni 2017​


_Bauernbund-Präsident Abg. z. NR Jakob Auer betonte im Landwirtschaftsausschuss: "Mit mir wird es keine generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen geben."_​Die agrarische Fachausbildung ist ÖVP-Landwirtschaftssprecher Bauernbund-Präsident Abg. z. NR Jakob Auer seit vielen Jahren ein großes Anliegen. „Nun sind wir der Forderung mit der Einrichtung von agrarischen Fachhochschulstudiengängen in Oberösterreich einen großen Schritt entgegen gekommen“, zeigte sich Auer am Mittwoch, 21. Juni, am Rande das Landwirtschaftsausschusses erfreut über die Ankündigung des Studienbetriebs einer Agrar-FH ab Herbst 2018 am Standort Wels.
„Die ‚Wirtschaft am Land‘ ist gefordert, neben dem täglichen Wettbewerb mit neuer Technologie und Fachwissen ihr hohes Niveau zu halten“, betonte Auer. Die praxisorientierte Fachausbildung nach der Matura sei ein notwendiges Zukunftskonzept. Auer: „Die Arbeit am Bauernhof hat nichts mit Romantik zu tun, sondern ist tägliche Herausforderung und Knowhow auf höchstem Niveau in Unternehmensführung und technischer Weiterentwicklung.“ Der Aufbau einer agrarischen Fachausbildung werde zudem die regionale Wirtschaft weiter ankurbeln.
*Heimische Qualität bei Lebensmitteln hervorragend*

In einigen Oppositionsanträgen wurden im Landwirtschaftsausschuss neuerlich Fragen über eine etwaige Weiterentwicklung im Lebensmittelbereich diskutiert. Dazu der Bauernbund-Präsident: „Unsere heimischen Lebensmitteln sind von hervorragender Qualität. Der Wunsch der Konsumenten nach klarer Kennzeichnung ist mit dem AMA-Gütesiegel, das für die Einhaltung strengster Qualitätskriterien steht, in hohem Maße abgedeckt. Probleme, die sich durch Täuschung auf Etiketten auftun, liegen in der Zuständigkeit des Gesundheitsministeriums.“
Auer nahm auch zu den Aussagen anlässlich der veröffentlichten Testergebnisse zu Antibiotika-resistenten Keimen auf Fleisch Stellung. „Dass es resistente Keime gibt, ist nicht neu. Wir leben nicht in einer keimfreien Welt, und hier Angstmache zu betreiben, ist absolut unangebracht.“ In Österreich werden die Vertriebsmengen von Antibiotika überwacht und auch in der amtlichen Lebensmittelkontrolle finden routinemäßig Überprüfungen statt. Die Testergebnisse liegen durchaus im Rahmen dessen, was man bei der amtlichen Kontrolle vorfindet. Allein das Vorkommen führe nicht dazu, dass ein Konsument grundsätzlich gefährdet sei, so Auer. Natürlich sei Resistenz insgesamt ein weltweites Problem, allerdings in vielen Bereichen wie auch im humanmedizinischen wie in Krankenanstalten. Hier ziehen österreichische und europäische Behörden an einem Strang, dem Herr zu werden, verwies Auer auf den Nationalen Aktionsplan zur Antibiotikaresistenz des Gesundheitsministeriums, der die Zusammenarbeit im human- und veterinärmedizinischen Bereich stärkt.
*Gegen generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen*

„Mit mir wird es keine generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen für Mountainbiker geben“, stellte Auer zudem neuerlich klar. Neben Haftungsfragen und Konflikten zwischen einzelnen Nutzergruppen ist auch die Gefährdungen in ökologisch sensiblen Gebieten ein wichtiges Gegenargument. Für den ÖVP-Landwirtschaftssprecher sind es aber die Wünsche der Bevölkerung, die zählen, erinnerte Auer an eine Petition gegen die Öffnung der Forststraßen, die von mehr als 107.000 Menschen unterschrieben wurde. Die forstgesetzliche Regelung ist dazu klar: Jedermann darf den Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten. Das Befahren der Forststraßen ist nur mit Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers erlaubt. Zudem gibt es zahlreiche ausgewiesene Strecken auf vertraglicher Basis.
http://www.bauernzeitung.at/auer-agrarisches-fachwissen-wird-gestaerkt/

Von de war ja nichts anderes zu erwarten.


----------



## Krondrim (22. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht sollte man dem Herren mal seine Statistik um die Ohren werfen... 107.000 Menschen haben gegen die Öffnung unterschrieben, d.h. im Umkehrschluss, dass die restlichen über 8.000.000 dafür sind, sie haben ja nicht dagegen unterschrieben.

So ein Schwachmat aber auch. Was will man von so einem alten Mann in diesem Amt auch erwarten.


----------



## payne (22. Juni 2017)

*Stacheldraht am Pfänder sorgt für Aufregung – ist aber rechtens*

*Lochau. Ein Stacheldraht versperrt am Pfänderhang auf niedriger Höhe einen Weg. Dies sorgt für Aufregung, der Gemeinde sind jedoch die Hände gebunden. Denn der Weg ist privat, nicht öffentlich.

Ein gesperrter Weg auf dem Pfänder sorgt derzeit für Empörung in den sozialen Netzwerken. Ein am Dienstag veröffentlichtes Foto zeigt einen tief über den Feldweg gespannten Stacheldraht, das Bild wurde über einhundert Mal geteilt.







Gesperrter Weg keine Radstrecke
In den Kommentaren regen sich vor allem Mountainbiker auf, der Pfänder ist nicht zuletzt dank mehrerer Radstrecken und Trails bei den Radsportlern beliebt. So scheinbar auch der nun durch Stacheldraht gesperrte Weg, wie die Kommentare andeuten. Der Wirtschaftshof Lochau weiß um die Stacheldrahtsperre. Der Gemeinde sind jedoch die Hände gebunden – denn der betreffende Weg ist kein öffentlicher Wander- oder Radweg.

Stacheldraht als Stolperfalle
Vielmehr handle es sich sowohl bei dem Grundstück wie auch dem Weg um Privatbesitz. Der Eigentümer hat daher das Recht, die Benutzung zu erlauben oder wie im betreffenden Fall zu verweigern. Wie er dies tut, ist grundsätzlich ihm überlassen. Kritisiert wird jedoch auch die Art der Sperrung, sowohl der Stacheldraht an sich wie auch die scheinbar recht niedrige und leicht übersehbare Anbringung hält man für gefährlich.

Stacheldraht ist gesetzeskonform
Ungesetzlich ist sie jedoch nicht. Eine Mindesthöhe für Stacheldraht von zwei Metern gibt es nur innerhalb von zwei Metern Abstand zu öffentlichen Gemeinde- und Landesstraßen. Abseits des Straßennetzes gibt es keine Einschränkung oder Mindesthöhen für Absperrungen, auch nicht durch Stacheldraht. Leicht sichtbare Markierungen sind zwar empfehlenswert, aber nicht vorgeschrieben. Nicht zuletzt deshalb rät es sich, auf den öffentlichen Wegen zu bleiben und mit Vorsicht unterwegs zu sein.

http://www.vol.at/stacheldraht-am-pfaender-sorgt-fuer-aufregung-ist-aber-rechtens/5327587


*


----------



## trail_desire (22. Juni 2017)

Und genau diese Grundbesitzer argumentieren mit der Haftung......man will ja nicht hoffen, daß sich jemand verletzt....aber der gehört angezeigt...........man kann und darf eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit doch nicht mit einer gefährlichen Körperverletzung in Selbstjustitz bekämpfen. Wenn er sein Grundstück mit Stacheldraht absichern will, dann bitte mit Flatterband kennzeichnen. So wie der das gemacht hat ist es eine fiese Falle.
Im übrigen rennen Kinder und Hunde beim Spazierengehen auch gerne mal schnell vorraus.....was denkt sich so ein krankes Hirn eigentlich?

Und die Empfehlung schön ordentlich auf den öffentlichen Wegen  zu bleiben, dann passiert euch auch nix.....Hammer


----------



## Krondrim (23. Juni 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .....Hunde beim Spazierengehen auch gerne mal schnell vorraus.....



Ähem, Leinenpflicht?


----------



## trail_desire (23. Juni 2017)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Ähem, Leinenpflicht?


......Gibt es nicht überall.....bei uns in BW nicht. So wie es in ö aussieht, wohl auch nicht.
Wobei mir diese Regelung gefällt, die es in einigen Bundesländern in Ö wohl gibt..."entweder angeleint oder Maulkorb"......stell mir grad so einen Yorkshire Terrier mit Maulkorb vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2017)

Also doch nicht mehr raus ...gibt doch genügend Ballerspiele für'n PC. [emoji24]


----------



## Krondrim (23. Juni 2017)

Soweit ich weiß, ist in Österreich im Waldgebiet überall Leinenpflicht, kann mich aber auch täuschen. So etwas gibt es wirklich nicht in DE? Auch im Wald nicht, wo die Jäger immer Angst haben, dass wildlaufende Hunde gleich mal irgendein Wild reißen?


----------



## payne (24. Juni 2017)

*Liebe Freunde der Aflenzer Bürgeralm !*
*Die Doppelsesselbahn auf die Aflenzer Bürgeralm ist von 3. Juni bis 26. Oktober*

*Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertag von 9.00-12.00 + 13.00-17.00 Uhr in Betrieb.*

*Auch die beliebten Kombitickets (Bergfahrt Doppelsesselbahn und Rückfahrt mit dem Taxi)*

*für die Rundwanderungen "Bürgeralm - Fölzalm - Schwabenbartl"*

*und "Bürgeralm - Voisthalerhütte - Seewiesen" werden wieder angeboten.*

*NEU! Tageskarte für Mountainbiker*


http://www.aflenzer-buergeralm.at

Eine frage an die Runde war da letzte Zeit wer mit den MTB unterwegs denn selber bin ich vor zirker 5 Jahren da in der Gegend umher gefahren und hatte Diskussionen mit Wanderer und Jäger.Der Hochschwab ist ja Berühmt Berüchtigt für seine MTB Freundlichkeit darum hat mich ja die Lift Karte verwundert.


----------



## herbstl78 (24. Juni 2017)

payne schrieb:


> *Liebe Freunde der Aflenzer Bürgeralm !*
> *Die Doppelsesselbahn auf die Aflenzer Bürgeralm ist von 3. Juni bis 26. Oktober*
> 
> *Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertag von 9.00-12.00 + 13.00-17.00 Uhr in Betrieb.*
> ...




ob man da willkommen ist würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## payne (24. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube es nicht.


----------



## bern (24. Juni 2017)

und wie! aber das bordservice funktioniert nur auf selbstversorgerbasis




saufreundlich, radl gratis und ich konnte sogar trotz herannahender mittagspausenunterbrechung die bergfahrt noch antreten. mit nur kleinem einsatz meiner überredungskunst ;-)

ich bin dort doch mehrmals im jahr unterwegs und mir kommt - subjektiv - vor, dass man völlig steiermark-unüblich als biker dort recht willkommen ist. es dürfte sogar eine recht schöne tour halboffiziösen charakter haben - zumindest war sie einmal auf der internetseite vom tvb oder so. als bikestrecke markiert ist sie aber auch nicht.
interessant ist, dass es (ausser dieser offensichtlich geduldeten tour) keine bikestrecken gibt - schon gar nicht irgendso ein getscho-gibim-flowjob - mist. und trotzdem nehmens dir das bike mit, obwohl man ja mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit dann illegal rumradlt

interessant ist auch, dass man dort immer wieder recht nette locals trifft, während man in anderen steirischen regionen als biker den seltenheitswert eines rosa elefanten hat. ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese leute viel zur entspannten stimmung dort beitragen.

weiters ist interessant, dass - obwohl doch einige biker unterwegs sind - man so absolut keine spuren sieht: auf "meiner" tour von letzter woche ist laut der f-alm wirtin am vortag eine fünfergruppe runtergekommen. angesehen hat man das dem doch recht anspruchsvollen weg nicht. kurz nach mir kam ein einheimischer nach, der hat hoffentlich von mir auch keine spuren gesehen.

zu beachten ist auch, dass dort wanderermässig an den wochenenden voll der bär los ist. aber nicht einmal da dürfte es zu konflikten kommen.

vielleicht funktionierts ja wirklich auf basis von sanftem biketourismus. zu hoffen wäre es. und dass denen nicht irgendso ein bikeguru einredet, sie müssen unbedingt eine halligalli-bikeparkstrecke in den wald fräsen.

die investitionen halten sich jedenfalls in grenzen: einfach auf jeden zweiten sessel so einen haken montieren - that's it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (25. Juni 2017)

Sehr gut zu Hören endlich was Positives nächste Woche bin ich dort Anzutreffen.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juni 2017)

bern schrieb:


> ...vielleicht funktionierts ja wirklich auf basis von sanftem biketourismus. zu hoffen wäre es. und dass denen nicht irgendso ein bikeguru einredet, sie müssen unbedingt eine halligalli-bikeparkstrecke in den wald fräsen....



Genau da sehe ich die Lösung bzw. auch das Problem aller "Bike-Regionen"...anstatt überall das Fahren zu erlauben und so den Tourismus großflächig zu verteilen, schafft man lieber Hotspots mit den tollen gebauten Flowtrails, die dann logischerweise irgendwann nicht mehr ausreichend sind.
Die Tourismuschefs denken sich wohl "Hauptsache vorne mit dabei und Geld abschöpfen". Dass dann die paar wenigen offiziellen gebauten Strecken nicht reichen (sowohl km mäßig als auch vom Anspruch her), merken sie dann mit der Zeit, wenn die Leute illegal die umliegenden Wanderwege mitbefahren.

Wenn man dann weiter drüber nachdenkt...ist wie beim Skifahren. Da gab es am Anfang ja auch nur paar Lifte und präparierte Abfahrten. Inzwischen hat ja fast jedes Dorf sein eigenes Gebiet, wenn auch manchmal sehr klein. Und dann kommen die großen Zusammenschlüsse, um weiter vorne mitzuspielen und sich abzuheben von den restlichen Ghettos


----------



## steiggeist (26. Juni 2017)

#legalbiken nicht in Österreich

Heute um 19:40 zeigt Arte Re: einen Beitrag mit dem Titel "Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker"

Zu sehen ist auch unsere #Trutzpartie vorm Parlament im Mai.
Ein klare Ansage für die deutschen Zuseher zur nachgestellten Szene der "Verhaftung" unserer Kollegen bei Leoben:
Das kann auch jederzeit jeden deutschen Touristen passieren.

Und ganz wichtig: der Film widerlegt den Titel und zeigt, dass es den beschworenen Konflikt in Wirklichkeit nicht gibt.

Zum Nachsehen hier der Stream:
http://www.arte.tv/de/videos/071437-001-A/re-wanderer-gegen-mountainbiker


----------



## payne (27. Juni 2017)

Mir ist Kotzübel Herr Gürtler er ist der Schützer des Wildes ihr Stellvertreter er Verteidigt die Interessen des Wildes Und was ist dann ein Vergewaltiger der Schützheillige der Frau oder was


----------



## schu2000 (27. Juni 2017)

Bei diesem Facebook-Beitrag konnte ich mir einen Kommentar nicht verkneifen...






Sicherlich wäre es noch eine gute Information gewesen, dass diese Aussage nur für Saalbach-Hinterglemm gilt (wenn sie denn so überhaupt stimmt). Aber wen kümmern schon solche Details...

Davon mal abgesehen...bei aller (verständlichen) Frustration, solche Parallelen bzw. Vergleiche wie @payne zu ziehen geht einfach nicht! Aufs zitieren hab ich bewusst verzichtet, dass so was einmal hier steht ist schon zu viel. Kommt sicher sehr gut an, wenn jemand aus dem Lager des Herren Gürtler darüber stolpert. Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wird bzw. in diesem Fall so hingedreht wird, dass "die Mountainbiker" Herrn Gürtler mit einem Schwerverbrecher gleichgesetzt hätten. Und dann interessierts keine Sau mehr, ob hier "nur" eine Parallele gezogen wurde, ob es genau so gemeint war oder nicht. In unser aller Interesse, bitte etwas mehr Zurückhaltung mit solchen Ansagen.


----------



## payne (27. Juni 2017)

So lange man niemand Persönlich Beleidigt  ist jede Meinung Legitim ich lasse mir meine Meinung nicht verbieten.


----------



## payne (27. Juni 2017)

*Risiko Radsport? 20.000 verletzte Österreicher im Jahr 2016*





Foto: APA/EXPA/JFK​Jan Hirt (CZE, CCC Sprandi Polkowice) während der 6. Etappe der 68. Österreich- Radrundfahrt von Graz nach Stegersbach.​​*2016 wurden 1.200 Rennradfahrer und 7.100 Mountainbiker als Unfallopfer.*

25.06.2017, 11:46​Fast 20.000 Österreicher sind im Vorjahr beim Radsport verletzt worden. Neben Freitzeitradlern waren darunter rund 1.200 Rennradfahrer sowie 7.100 Mountainbiker, teilte das Kuratorium für Verkehrssicherheit (KFV) auf APA-Anfrage mit. Mit dem Rennrad sind Situationen in Kreuzungsbereichen am gefährlichsten, erläuterte Armin Kaltenegger vom KFV. Beim Mountainbike gibt es mehr Alleinunfälle.
Radfahren lag laut den Hochrechnungen der KFV-Unfallbilanz 2016 auf Platz vier der fünf häufigsten Sportunfälle, vor Wandern und Klettern mit rund 13.000 Verletzten. Fast 50.000 Österreicher wurden wegen Verletzungen beim Fußballspielen in Unfallambulanzen versorgt, 23.000 verletzten sich beim Ski- und Snowboardfahren und rund 22.000 bei sonstigen Ballsportarten.
*Unfälle stagnieren auf "zu hohem Niveau"*

Die Unfallzahlen von Radfahrern allgemein "stagnieren auf einem Niveau, das uns zu hoch erscheint", sagte Kaltenegger, Bereichsleiter Recht und Normen beim KFV. Gleichzeitig gingen die Unfälle von Kraftfahrzeugen zurück. Die Zahl der Fahrräder ist in Österreich tendenziell leicht steigend, erläuterte der Experte. Laut Konsumerhebung 2014/15 der Statistik Austria besitzen 77 Prozent der Haushalte mindestens ein Fahrrad.
Bei den Unfällen an Kreuzungen sind vor allem abbiegende Autos ein Problem, hob Kaltenegger hervor. Oft werde parallel gefahren und der Radfahrer am Straßenrand oder Radweg übersehen. Bei Unfällen mit Pkw sei in drei Viertel der Fälle der Autolenker schuld, sagte er. "Die Kreuzung ist einfach ein Hotspot."
*Autofahrern fehlt Empathie für Radler*

Auch beim Überholen von Radfahren passieren immer wieder Unfälle. Die Straßenverkehrsordnung (StVO) gibt vor, dass "ein der Verkehrssicherheit und der Fahrgeschwindigkeit entsprechender seitlicher Abstand vom Fahrzeug, das überholt wird, einzuhalten" ist. Da diese Vorschrift zu ungenau ist, lehren Fahrschulen die Daumenregel von einem Meter plus ein Zentimeter je Fahrgeschwindigkeit - also zum Beispiel eineinhalb Meter bei 50 km/h des Kfz, informiert die heimische Radlobby in ihrer Kampagne "Abstand macht sicher".
"Diese eineinhalb Meter sind leider bei vielen Lenkern völlig unbekannt", sagte Kaltenegger, der selbst Fahrprüfer ist. "Im Auto fühlt man sich sicher." Die Empathie für den Radfahrer fehle beim Überholen, konstatierte er. "Die gemeinsame Nutzung von Flächen erzeugt schon aufgrund der verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten Differenzen", erläuterte Marion Seidenberger vom ÖAMTC. "Oft schimpft man wechselseitig", sagte die Verkehrspsychologin. Viele Verkehrsteilnehmer sind abwechselnd sowohl als Radfahrer, Autofahrer oder Fußgänger unterwegs.
*Mountainbiker besonders gefährdet*

Ein nicht unwesentlicher Anteil der Unglücke von Rennradfahrern sind laut Kaltenegger Alleinunfälle. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten führen beispielsweise kleine Hindernisse auf der Fahrbahn leicht zu Stürzen.
Beim Mountainbiken ist die Zahl der Alleinunfälle verglichen mit dem Rennradsport deutlich höher. Das liegt auch an Selbstüberschätzung als häufigere Unglücksursache, erläuterte Kaltenegger. Rennradfahrer trainieren eher auf Ausdauer und Kraft, während Mountainbiker "sehr viel auf Risiko" und "Sensation Seeking" (Sensationssuche, Anm.) fahren, sagte er. Das sei aber "immer ein Element von Sport" und nicht zu verurteilen. "Wir müssen auch einmal eine Schramme bekommen, um unsere Grenzen kennenzulernen", meinte der Experte.
Bei Radsportlern gibt es laut Kaltenegger eine sehr gute Helm-Quote - bei Rennradfahrern bis zu 100 Prozent, auch bei Mountainbikern ist sie "ganz gut". Bei beiden Sportarten verteilen sich Kopf-, Schulter- und Beinverletzungen in etwa gleichmäßig. Die Kopfverletzungen sind bei Helmträgern jedoch in der Regel nicht tödlich.
Rund 400 der 7.100 verletzten Mountainbiker waren im Vorjahr mit einem E-Bike unterwegs, geht aus den Zahlen des KFV hervor. Der E-Bike-Boom "hält nun mit etwas Verspätung Einzug", sagte Kaltenegger. "Es gibt eine Zunahme der Verkaufszahlen und eine Steigerung der Unfallzahlen mit E-Bikes." Die Beratung im Handel ist "super", der typische Konsument der elektrischen Räder eher älter. Und diese Personen stecken Verletzungen schlechter weg als jüngere, warnte Kaltenegger.
(APA / kob) Erstellt am 25.06.2017, 11:46

https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterrei...letzte-oesterreicher-im-jahr-2016/271.715.338


----------



## trail_desire (27. Juni 2017)

Na.... der Gürtler hat angefangen mit dem Beleidigen
Windfahne ....Der Gestank der Mountainbiker belastet das Wild  sogar in seinen Einständen, selbst von der Forststrasse aus..... Selbst wenn er uns noch eine selbstgefälschte Studie dazu bringt. Sein Hund, sein Auto und der Geruch des Todes, der vom Jäger ausgeht ist da nix dagegen. 
Die Viecher im Wald wissen sehr wohl, daß die buntbekleideten Radler ihnen nichts tun. Der Grünrock ist viel gefährlicher. 
Das ist der Hit....Anwalt des Wildes? Also ich kenn nur Jäger die das Wild töten......Wenn mich mein Anwalt, der mich in z.B in Verkehrsdelikten vertritt, am Ende des Prozesses erschießen will läuft glaub ich was falsch.....


----------



## payne (30. Juni 2017)

*Mountainbike-Zentrum auf Wiener Hohe Wand Wiese eröffnet*

*Auf dem Gelände des ehemaligen Skigebiets gibt es vorerst drei Strecken für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Das neue Konzept soll ohne Förderungen der Stadt Wien auskommen.

Im Westen Wiens hat bei der ehemaligen Skipiste Hohe Wand Wiese am Freitag ein Mountainbike-Trailcenter eröffnet. Es ist laut dem Szene-Portal bikeboard.at das weltweit zweite Zentrum in einer Millionenstadt nach Singapur, wie Mitinitiator Alexander Arpaci bei der Eröffnungspressekonferenz am Freitag sagte.
"Wir haben in den vergangenen acht Wochen intensiv gearbeitet", erklärte Arpaci. Entstanden ist das Projekt gemeinsam mit Freiwilligen vom Mountainbike-Verein Wienerwald Trails. Vorerst besteht das ganzjährig befahrbare Trailcenter in Wien-Penzing, kurz vor Mauerbach, aus drei Strecken: Ein Flowtrail für Einsteiger und Kinder, der aber auch geübten Mountainbikern Spaß machen soll, eine etwas steilere Enduro-Line mit Wurzeln und Steinen, gemeinsam mit dem Bike-Circus Saalbach Hinterglemm entwickelt, sowie ein Uphill-Trail fürs Bergauffahren. Denn auf den Transport hinauf per Lift wird verzichtet. Im Herbst soll eine vierte Strecke, eine Funline mit Sprüngen, folgen.*

*Skigebiet endgültig Geschichte*

*Die neuen Pächter der Hohen Wand Wiese, die PHAT MTB & More Gmbh, haben im Vorjahr das Gelände übernommen und betreiben auch die Sommerrodelbahn. Investiert wurden heuer bisher rund 100.000 Euro, davon 40.000 Euro in den Streckenbau. Die Benützung der Mountainbike-Trails ist gratis, Geld hereinkommen soll über den Mountainbike-Verleih und Reparaturservice des Partners Bikestore.cc, die Gastronomie und geführte Radtouren durch den Wienerwald.Konfliktpotenzial mit Grundbesitzern, Wanderern oder Umweltschützern sieht Arpaci nicht. "In dem Moment, wo man konsensorientiert miteinander redet, ist der Widerstand gar nicht so groß." Das Wiener Traditionsskigebiet Hohe Wand Wiese ist mit dem neuen Konzept übrigens endgültig Geschichte, auch in schneereichen Wintern. Denn die Sommerrodelbahn wird aus Kostengründen nicht mehr zur Gänze abgebaut und die Piste daher im oberen Bereich gesperrt.*

*Vorerst keine Förderungen der Stadt *

*Förderungen der Stadt Wien gibt es vorerst nicht. Man verwehre sich nicht gegen Fördergelder, "aber bis dato war es nicht so weit", so Horst Marterbauer, einer der Geschäftsführer. Anwesend bei der Pressekonferenz war auch SPÖ-Klubobmann und Naturfreunde-Präsident Andreas Schieder, selbst begeisterter Mountainbiker.

http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...eZentrum-auf-Wiener-Hohe-Wand-Wiese-eroeffnet*


----------



## payne (30. Juni 2017)

*BikeAlps*
Am 1. Juli 2017 eröffnet BikeAlps: Mountainbike Downhill-Trails für Profis und Einsteiger!

... (Von Moderation gekürzt)

Infos, Öffnungszeiten, Preise, etc.:
http://www.buergeralpe.at/sommer/bikealps/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juli 2017)

http://www.wexltrails.at/


----------



## dopero (1. Juli 2017)

Muss die Werbung hier wirklich sein?
Oder soll die dafür sorgen dass keiner mehr das eigentliche Thema beachtet?


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juli 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Muss die Werbung hier wirklich sein?
> Oder soll die dafür sorgen dass keiner mehr das eigentliche Thema beachtet?


Was für werbung ??


----------



## payne (1. Juli 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Muss die Werbung hier wirklich sein?
> Oder soll die dafür sorgen dass keiner mehr das eigentliche Thema beachtet?



Hier gehts nicht um Werbung es geht darum Aufzuzeigen das sich Überraschenderweise in Osten Österreichs auch was in unseren Anliegen Bewegt.


----------



## dopero (1. Juli 2017)

Neu ausgewiesene Bike Ghettos sollen die Belange der Freigabe von Forstwegen voran bringen?
Genau das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Für den Radfahrer wurde jetzt etwas getan und er hat das zu nutzen und damit zufrieden zu sein. Eine Freigabe von Forstwegen ist deswegen nicht nötig und in weite Ferne gerückt. Und wenn, nur gegen sehr sehr viel Geld, ebenso wie im Ghetto.


Und einfach ohne Kommentar oder Anmerkung den Inhalt einer Webseite hier wiederzugeben, zeigt gar nichts, außer vielleicht das einem Urheberrechte egal sind.


----------



## payne (1. Juli 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Neu ausgewiesene Bike Ghettos sollen die Belange der Freigabe von Forstwegen voran bringen?


 Hat ja auch keiner Behauptet!!!


----------



## dopero (1. Juli 2017)

Du erweckst aber den Eindruck, indem Du einfach ohne weiteren Kommentar diese Inhalte hier einstellst.


----------



## payne (1. Juli 2017)

Positive Denken


----------



## black-panther (2. Juli 2017)

@payne
so ganz verstehe ich das Copy&Paste des Webseiteninhaltes auch nicht. Wieso reicht nicht ein kurzer Hinweis mit Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (2. Juli 2017)

Jetzt wird man für was Postives Kritisiert soll so sein.Ich Entschuldige mich beim Forum für die Schandtaten die ich begangen habe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Jetzt wird man für was Postives Kritisiert soll so sein.Ich Entschuldige mich beim Forum für die Schandtaten die ich begangen habe.


...zu spät [emoji12] [emoji2] [emoji4]


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Juli 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Neu ausgewiesene Bike Ghettos sollen die Belange der Freigabe von Forstwegen voran bringen?
> Genau das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Für den Radfahrer wurde jetzt etwas getan und er hat das zu nutzen und damit zufrieden zu sein. Eine Freigabe von Forstwegen ist deswegen nicht nötig und in weite Ferne gerückt. Und wenn, nur gegen sehr sehr viel Geld, ebenso wie im Ghetto.
> 
> 
> Und einfach ohne Kommentar oder Anmerkung den Inhalt einer Webseite hier wiederzugeben, zeigt gar nichts, außer vielleicht das einem Urheberrechte egal sind.


Der zug ist abgefahren solche ghettos wachsen wie die pilze aus dem boden damit muss man sich in zukunft sowieso Auseinandersetzen.

Und ich denke man kann das hier ruhig posten .....

Aber ich bin froh das das posten von offiziellen bike strecken, unser größtes problem hier ist


----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2017)

Die ganzen neuen Ghetto-Trails - gut und schön....
... und wie kommt man dahin? Straße?


----------



## payne (3. Juli 2017)

Natürlich Umweltfreundlich mit SUV.


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Juli 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Die ganzen neuen Ghetto-Trails - gut und schön....
> ... und wie kommt man dahin? Straße?


Also alle wwt trails erreiche ich mit dem bike 

Und für denn rest verpeste ich mit meiner diesel gurke die luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (3. Juli 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Also alle wwt trails erreiche ich mit dem bike
> 
> Und für denn rest verpeste ich mit meiner diesel gurke die luft



So meinte ich das nicht. Was ist mit den Forstwegen zum Trail? Hinschweben? ist doch verboten, oder?


----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> So meinte ich das nicht. Was ist mit den Forstwegen zum Trail? Hinschweben? ist doch verboten, oder?


Du sollst dann dort ja auch ne Liftkarte kaufen.....


----------



## roliK (4. Juli 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> So meinte ich das nicht. Was ist mit den Forstwegen zum Trail? Hinschweben? ist doch verboten, oder?


Nix ist unmöglich in unserem sehr kleinen Land: der neue Trail, der auf der Wurzeralm in OÖ gebaut wurde und in Kürze eröffnet wird, ist tatsächlich ausschließlich mit der Standseilbahn zu erreichen. Auf der Forststraße selber hinauftreten ist nach wie vor verboten, auch wenn man da mitten durchs Skigebiet rauffährt.


----------



## hulster (4. Juli 2017)

roliK schrieb:


> Nix ist unmöglich in unserem sehr kleinen Land: der neue Trail, der auf der Wurzeralm in OÖ gebaut wurde und in Kürze eröffnet wird, ist tatsächlich ausschließlich mit der Standseilbahn zu erreichen. Auf der Forststraße selber hinauftreten ist nach wie vor verboten, auch wenn man da mitten durchs Skigebiet rauffährt.



Sowas hab ich mir gedacht - das ist so GROSSARTIG!!!!


----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2017)

Das Problem werden halt die Lämmer sein, die trotzdem in Herden in die Seilbahn steigen.....

Eigentlich gehört sowas großartig boykottiert......


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2017)

Dazu kann man ja auch mal aufrufen oder?


----------



## roliK (4. Juli 2017)

Naja Boykott ... meiner Meinung nach haben sich vor allem die Trailbauer so etwas nicht verdient - die haben sich die letzten Jahre intensiv für den Bau eingesetzt. Wir haben letztens mit einem der Verantwortlichen gequatscht, der hat gemeint daß da unglaublich viel Zeit in Einzelgespräche mit den Grundbesitzern geflossen ist. Teilweise müssen da haarsträubende Vorurteile aus der Welt geschaffen werden, a la "Fahren die Biker eh nicht über meine Kühe drüber?" ... 

Daher halt schade, daß dieses an sich tolle Projekt von der aktuellen Gesetzgebung torpediert wird - aber so läuft das leider bei uns.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2017)

Gesetzergänzung...raus dürfen...
,an geraden Tagen die Wanderer und Jäger
,an ungeraden Tagen die Radfahrer 
[emoji2]


----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gesetzergänzung...raus dürfen...
> ,an geraden Tagen die Wanderer und Jäger
> ,an ungeraden Tagen die Radfahrer
> [emoji2]


Genau...so ist es in Ö ja auch beim Schwammerl suchen, gelle.


----------



## TTT (5. Juli 2017)

roliK schrieb:


> Daher halt schade, daß dieses an sich tolle Projekt von der aktuellen Gesetzgebung torpediert wird - aber so läuft das leider bei uns.


Man kann's ja auch so sehen: Diese "tollen" Projekte torpedieren den Druck für eine Gesetzesänderung. Denn solange die an der Gesetzeslage verdienen, die MTB-Projekte durchziehen, solange werden die immer gegen eine Gesetzesänderung sein. Beispiele sind in Österreich ja quasi alle MTB-Projekte: Die Waldbesitzer, die für die Streckenfreigabe abkassieren, die "Bikearenen" wie Saalbach, die sich ein Monopol erschaffen. Waldbesitzerverbände und Tourismus in Saalbach sind deswegen bekennende Gegner einer Gesetzesänderung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (5. Juli 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Man kann's ja auch so sehen: Diese "tollen" Projekte torpedieren den Druck für eine Gesetzesänderung. Denn solange die an der Gesetzeslage verdienen, die MTB-Projekte durchziehen, solange werden die immer gegen eine Gesetzesänderung sein. Beispiele sind in Österreich ja quasi alle MTB-Projekte: Die Waldbesitzer, die für die Streckenfreigabe abkassieren, die "Bikearenen" wie Saalbach, die sich ein Monopol erschaffen. Waldbesitzerverbände und Tourismus in Saalbach sind deswegen bekennende Gegner einer Gesetzesänderung!


Deine Sichtweise scheint mir ziemlich von oben herab: die Trailbauer auf der Wurzeralm werden mit diesem Projekt in nächster Zeit sicher nicht reich werden. Das sind alles Leute aus der Gegend, die eine Menge Eigeninitiative und Freizeit in sowas investieren, damit mal wenigstens irgendwas in Richtung MTB hier weitergeht. Das kann man meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht mit einem durchgeplanten Touristenmekka wie Saalbach vergleichen, völlig unterschiedliche Ausgangssituation und Langfristziele.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Juli 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um Werbung es geht darum Aufzuzeigen das sich Überraschenderweise in Osten Österreichs auch was in unseren Anliegen Bewegt.



In "unserem" Anliegen? Da werden ein paar MTB-Trails in den Hang gegraben, was je nach Gegend/Frequentierung irgendwie Irrsinn ist, für viel Geld so was zu machen, statt bestehende Wege zu nutzen und zu pflegen. Aus Sicht der Wanderer, Jäger usw. haben die Mountainbiker diese Strecken dann gefälligst zu benutzen. Bei aller Anerkennung vor allem für Trailbauer, die das ohne große finanzielle Sicherheit machen: ob das in unserem Anliegen ist sei mal dahingestellt. In meinem Anliegen ist es auf alle Fälle nicht.



hulster schrieb:


> So meinte ich das nicht. Was ist mit den Forstwegen zum Trail? Hinschweben? ist doch verboten, oder?



Schieben


----------



## steiggeist (5. Juli 2017)

roliK schrieb:


> ... die Trailbauer auf der Wurzeralm werden mit diesem Projekt in nächster Zeit sicher nicht reich werden. Das sind alles Leute aus der Gegend, die eine Menge Eigeninitiative und Freizeit in sowas investieren, damit mal wenigstens irgendwas in Richtung MTB hier weitergeht. Das kann man meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht mit einem durchgeplanten Touristenmekka wie Saalbach vergleichen, völlig unterschiedliche Ausgangssituation und Langfristziele.



"Die Trailbauer" auf der Wurzeralm?

Im Bereich Hinterstoder/Windischgarsten wird von zentraler touristischer Stelle aus (Seilbahn/TVB) der Bau der Streckenbau betrieben.
"Bikepark Wurbauerkogel", "Flowtrail Wurzeralm" und ein noch im frühen Planungsstadium befindliches Projekt auf der Höss.
Zu diesen Projekten kommt das Geld vom Land.
Die Gründe für diese Zuwendungen: einerseits "Beruhigungspillen" für die Tourismusbetreibenden vor Ort gegen das sanfte dahinscheiden des Wintergeschäfts, andererseits natürlich auch Ablenkung gegen die Forderung zur Erweiterung des Beretungsrechts auf Radfahrer (Nach dem Motto: "schaut her, wir machen eh so viele klasse Sachen für Mountainbiker, das ist ihnen in Wirklichkeit viel lieber als die Freigabe der Forststraßen").

Also mein Standpunkt zu solchen Sachen: sowohl Tourismus und Politik legen hier die "Falle des lokalem Optimums" nach dem Motto "teile und herrsche".


----------



## trail_desire (6. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe wird mir schlecht.....wenn das die Zukunft des Mountainbikens sein soll....
Das ist ein nettes Angebot für Radfahrer. Schön, wenn ein Radweg mal bissi wellig ist und Steilkurven hat....toll.
Aber mit Mountainbiken  hat das wenig zu tun. Ich will mich in der Natur bewegen, sie spüren, sie sehen. Sowas hat mit Natur nichts mehr zu tun. Ich warte nur noch, bis eine Region ihren Bikpark betoniert oder teert. Wär pflegeleichter und kaum weniger hässlich.


----------



## roliK (6. Juli 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe wird mir schlecht.....wenn das die Zukunft des Mountainbikens sein soll....
> Das ist ein nettes Angebot für Radfahrer. Schön, wenn ein Radweg mal bissi wellig ist und Steilkurven hat....toll.
> Aber mit Mountainbiken  hat das wenig zu tun. Ich will mich in der Natur bewegen, sie spüren, sie sehen. Sowas hat mit Natur nichts mehr zu tun. Ich warte nur noch, bis eine Region ihren Bikpark betonniert oder teert. Wär pflegeleichter und kaum weniger hässlich.


Gleich daneben gibts aber durchaus interessante Sachen: https://bikeboard.at/Board/Petzen-Thriller-und-Zuckertrails-th234043


----------



## steiggeist (7. Juli 2017)

roliK schrieb:


> Gleich daneben gibts aber durchaus interessante Sachen: https://bikeboard.at/Board/Petzen-Thriller-und-Zuckertrails-th234043



Was aber nicht die grundlegenden Frage beantwortet: Sind solche Disneylands der Ersatz für unserer gewünschte Wegefreiheit?
Für mich nicht!


----------



## franzam (9. Juli 2017)

https://www.landwirt.com/Mountainbi...ntainbiken+auf+Forststra&szlig;en+mit+Vertrag


----------



## payne (9. Juli 2017)

*Europas erstes urbanes Mountainbike Trailcenter*


http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/wien/story/Europas-erstes-urbanes-Mountainbike-Trailcenter-53992301


*Lösungsorientiert Rad fahren, auch wenn die Kuh quert*


http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...orientiert-Rad-fahren-auch-wenn-die-Kuh-quert


----------



## roliK (10. Juli 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Was aber nicht die grundlegenden Frage beantwortet: Sind solche Disneylands der Ersatz für unserer gewünschte Wegefreiheit?
> Für mich nicht!


Was ich auch nirgends behaupte, sondern nur daß am Petzen auch anspruchsvolleres als die erwähnte Murmelbahn zu finden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (11. Juli 2017)

*Im Garten wird nicht Rad gefahren!
*
Replik zu einem Interview mit Herrn Martin Höbarth (GF des Waldverbandes Österreich, Leiter Abteilung Forstwirtschaft LWKÖ) zu Thema „Mountainbiken“ in der „Kleinen Zeitung“ vom 5.7.2017:

Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen im Wald ist in Österreich verboten. Es drohen Strafen und Besitzstörungsklagen in empfindlicher Höhe. Naturfreunde, Alpenverein und upmove bemühen sich seit Jahren um eine Verbesserung dieser Situation.
Herr Höbarth meint in diesem Interview, dass alleine mit auf Vertragsbasis freigegebenen Strecken eine für alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden werden kann. Dem wird hiermit entschieden widersprochen!

*Vorneweg:*

Strecken, die auf diesen „vertragliche Lösungen“ basieren, werden von Seite der Landwirtschaft seit 25 Jahren versprochen. Die aktuelle Lage in der Steiermark, Kärnten, Ober- und Niederösterreich zeigt das Scheitern dieses Konzepts. In weiten Teilen dieser Bundesländer ist es unmöglich, ein bedarfsgerechtes Streckennetz zu etablieren. Manchmal scheitert es am Geld für diese Lösungen, hauptsächlich aber am Unwillen der Grundbesitzer und Jagdpächter.
Dabei soll man das Kind aber nicht mit dem Bade ausschütten! Vertragliche Lösungen haben sicher ihre Berechtigung, wenn sie die Lenkung bei einer generellen Freigabe der Straßen und Wege unterstützen. So ist es sicher fair, wenn der Tourismus den Grundbesitzern eine Entschädigung für viel frequentierte Straßen und Wege zukommen lässt, und diese dafür bewerben kann.
Die Erfahrung der letzten 30 Jahre zeigt aber, dass es ohne einer vorigen generellen Freigabe in den genannten Gegenden nicht zu solchen Einigungen kommen wird. Erst wenn es ein gesetzlich garantiertes Fahrrecht gibt, werden viele Grundeigentümer in einen sachlichen Diskurs über Streckenführungen einsteigen. Dann sind Lenkungen nach objektiven Gesichtspunkten (touristisches Interesse, Naturschutz) durchführbar und obliegen nicht mehr der Befindlichkeit eines „Grundherrn“.
Wie üblich, so auch in diesem Interview, wird die Freigabe der Straßen und Wege zum Radfahren mit dem Argument „dann wird ja quer durch das Gelände abgefahren“ und „erhöhtem Druck auf den Wald“ abgelehnt. Das ist einerseits Interessant, da hier ja stillschweigend schon zugegeben wird, dass gegen das Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen nichts einzuwenden ist. Das „quer durchs Gelände“ abfahren ist ein Märchen, dass jeder, der mit dem Rad schon einmal vom Weg abgekommen ist, mit schmerzhaften Narben und (fast genauso schmerzhaften) Rechnungen für die Reparatur seines Rades bezeugen wird. Dieses Argument gegen das Radfahrverbot auf Forststraßen vorzulegen, und somit absurde Besitzstörungsklagen zu begründen, ist wider jede Logik.

*„Ich Fahr auch nicht in deinem Garten mit dem Rad“, wird argumentiert*

Der Unterscheid zwischen einem Garten und einem Wald sollte einem hochrangigen Vertreter der Landwirtschaftskammer und des Waldverbandes klar sein. Für unser Thema die wichtigsten Auswirkungen der Unterschiede: Im Garten gibt es keine Forststraßen und markierte Wege. Im Garten gibt es im Gegensatz zum Wald kein allgemeines Betretungsrecht. Der Wald hat neben der Nutzfunktion für den Eigentümer eine gesetzlich eindeutig geregelte Schutz-, Wohlfahrts und Erholungsfunktion. Im Rahmen dieser Sozialbindung ist es den Eigentümern zumutbar, Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen zu dulden.

*Zur Situation in Südtirol, Bayern und der Schweiz*

Wie Herr Höbarth darauf kommt, dass der Südtiroler AV uns Österreicher um unsere Situation beneidet wird aus dem Interview leider nicht klar. Kaum jemanden in Südtirol weiß, dass wir in Österreich nicht einmal auf Forststraßen Radfahren dürfen (und uns dafür Besitzstörungsklagen mit Streitwerten bis zu 15.000€ drohen). In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich aber eine Stellungnahme des Südtiroler Forstdienstes zitieren:
„Unsere Nachbarn in Nordtirol regeln die Sache so: Dort ist das Mountainbiking grundsätzlich verboten und wird nur auf ausgewiesen Strecken erlaubt. Solche Regelungen wären für uns in Südtirol kontraproduktiv zum eigentlich angestrebten Ziel der Verbesserung der Zugänglichkeit des Touristen zu dieser Sportart. In der Freizeit soll der Zugang zur Natur für alle offen bleiben.“ (INFO des Südtiroler Forstdiensts 2015/2)

Die Behauptung von Herrn Höbarth „Die gesetzlichen Regelungen in den Nachbarstaaten gehen in die Zeit zurück, als Mountainbiken kein Trend war. Heute ist man darüber unglücklich“ hält einem Faktencheck nicht Stand:
„Seit Ende April 2015 gibt es ein neues Trail-Gesetz im Trentino… Vorher war das Biken generell auf allen Trails(=Wege, Anm. d. Verf.) verboten, die breiter waren als ein quergestelltes Bike und steiler als 20 Prozent. Eine Gemeinde konnte davon eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilen. Mit dem neuen Gesetz ist die Situation völlig anders: Jetzt sind alle Trails frei befahrbar, es sei denn eine Gemeinde – also der Bürgermeister – spricht ein Verbot für einen bestimmten Trail aus“ (BIKE 1/4/2016)

Am 8.Juli 2013 ist das neu Waldgesetz in Hessen in Kraft getreten. Im §15(3) liest man: „Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang.“

Erwähnenswert wegen der Aktualität, obwohl Wales kein Nachbarstaat ist: Am 21. Juni dieses Jahres schlug die Waliser Regierung dem Parlament vor, Radfahren auf allen Wanderwegen offiziell zu erlauben.

*Unterschiedliche Rechtssysteme? Haftungsprobleme?*

Nun wird für die Argumentation gegen die Freigabe der Straßen und Wege zum Radfahren endlich die altbekannte Haftungsfrage ausgepackt. Das wir in Österreich ein anderes Forstgesetz haben als unsere Nachbarstaaten, wurde schon hinreichend bedauert. Einen behaupteter Unterscheid im Rechtssystem, der die Verweigerung der Freigabe der Straßen und Wege zum Radfahren begründen könnte, ist nicht zu finden. In Österreich haftet ein Wegehalter ohnehin nur bei grober Fahrlässigkeit. Das Studium aller einschlägigen OGH Urteile zeigt: Spannt man keinen Draht ohne ausreichende Markierung über eine Straße, ist keine Haftung Seites des Grundeigentümers gegeben! Die von allen Bundesländern bereit gestellte Tourismusversicherung deckt auch die letzten Eventualtäten ab.

*Win-Win Situation*

Klar ist: von einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen und Wege plus einem auf vertraglicher Basis aufgesetzten österreichweitem, hochqualitativen und bedarfsgerechten Streckennetz könnten alle Beteiligten profitieren. Voraussetzung für diese Lösung: die Grundeigentümer gehen von ihrem Justamentstandpunkt ein Stück weit weiter: in eine Richtung im Sinne unsere Solidargesellschaft!


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2017)

Heute Abend um 9 gibt es auf fm4.orf.at eine call-in Sendung zum Thema. Vielleicht ruft jemand von hier mit Ahnung an?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Juli 2017)

Also ich würde sofort für eine Trailbenutzung bezahlen, von mir aus auch im Bereich von deutlich über 500 Euro für 1,5 km Weglänge.
Nur drauf angesprungen ist bisher noch niemand.
Im Vergleich dazu wird Ackerland bei uns pro Hektar für so circa 500 bis 1.000 Euro verpachtet.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2017)

http://fm4.orf.at/stories/2854275/


----------



## dopero (11. Juli 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also ich würde sofort für eine Trailbenutzung bezahlen, von mir aus auch im Bereich von deutlich über 500 Euro für 1,5 km Weglänge.


Wurden die meisten Forstwege nicht auch mit Fördermitteln bezuschusst? Also warum für etwas zahlen, wenn man (der Steuerzahler) eh schon seinen Beitrag geleistet hat?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Juli 2017)

Ich schrieb von Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2017)

Boah bis jetzt rufen da nur Vollgehirnamputierte an. Bin kurz davor anzurufen.


----------



## steiggeist (11. Juli 2017)

Mach es besser!


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2017)

Hast du angerufen? So Leute wie der Reiter mit Kennzeichnungspflicht und Tunnelblick machen mich halt agressiv...


----------



## steiggeist (12. Juli 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hast du angerufen? So Leute wie der Reiter mit Kennzeichnungspflicht und Tunnelblick machen mich halt agressiv...


Ja natürlich! 
(Andreas, upmove)


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juli 2017)

was mich mir immer auffällt, es wird alles mögliche befürchtet.
Das Wild würde aufgeschreckt, jeder fährt dann querfeldein usw
Es fahren doch eh schon alle im Wald rum. Würden es dadurch mehr Biker werden?


----------



## black-panther (12. Juli 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> *Hast du angerufen?* So Leute wie der Reiter mit Kennzeichnungspflicht und Tunnelblick machen mich halt agressiv...





Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Boah bis jetzt rufen da nur Vollgehirnamputierte an. Bin kurz davor anzurufen.


Und du?


----------



## steiggeist (12. Juli 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was mich mir immer auffällt, es wird alles mögliche befürchtet.
> Das Wild würde aufgeschreckt, jeder fährt dann querfeldein usw
> Es fahren doch eh schon alle im Wald rum. Würden es dadurch mehr Biker werden?



Auch mit diesem Einstige sind wir schon in die Diskussion gegangen.
Wie üblich wird aber von der Gegenseite dann wild zwischen den Argumenten gewechselt, wenn es bei einem dann knapp wird.
Wenn hier kein Moderator eingreift und eine definitive Festlegung/Antwort einfordert, ist das weitere "Gespräch" dann eher eine verbale Jagd nach der nassen Seife ;-)

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/parlament...en/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e810.html *10.05.2016 / 427 Tage alt*

[Legal Biken]  Nachdem die Grünen im Sportausschuß eine Antrag zur gesetzlichen Freigabe der Forststraßen zum Radfahren eingebracht haben, veranstalteten sie am 9.Mai eine Equete zu Thema.

Durch den Abend führten Georg Willi, Tourismussprecher der Grünen, und
Dieter Brosz, Sportsprecher der Grünen.

Am Podium waren geladen:
Dr. Andreas Ermacora, Präsident Österreichischer Alpenverein
DDr. Veronika Grünschachner-Berger, Wildbiologisches Büro
Präsident DI Mag. Johannes Wohlmacher, Österreichischer Forstverein
Dr. Wolfgang Stock, Jurist mit Schwerpunkt Freizeitrecht
Dr. Petra Stolba, Geschäftsführerin Österreich Werbung
Andreas Pfaffenbichler, Präsident Verein upmove

Hier das Eingangsstatement von Andreas Pfaffenbichler:

_Ich darf Ihnen heute Abend die Lage der über 800.000 heimischen Radfahrer darstellen, die Regelmäßig auf Forststraßen und Wegen zur Erholungssuche unterwegs sind.

Fast alle sind dabei auch illegal unterwegs, auch wenn vielen das oft gar nicht bewusst ist. In manchen Teilen Österreichs wird das eher toleriert, in weiten Teilen muss man jedoch mit Anhaltungen, Anzeigen und Klagen auf Besitzstörung und Unterlassung rechnen. Dabei sind Streitwerte bis zu 15.000€ üblich. Solch eine Klage wird beispielsweise kommenden Donnerstag wieder im Bezirksgericht in Lilienfeld verhandelt.

Glaubte und hoffte man vor 10, 20 Jahren noch, dieser - aus Sicht der Erholungssuchenden - banale Konflikt würde langsam von selbst verschwinden, so muss man heute ernüchtert feststellen: nein wird er nicht.

Wir diskutieren die Angelegenheit jetzt seit Jahren und hören immer wieder die gleichen Einwände gegen eine Öffnung der Forststraßen und Wege für Radfahrer: dies sein ein unzumutbarer Eingriff ins Eigentum, ein unlösbares Haftungsproblem, Radfahrer beunruhigen Wildtiere zu sehr, verursachen zu große Wegabnützung und zu großes Konfliktpotential mit den Wanderern. 

Obwohl an diesen Argumenten bei genauer Analyse kaum etwas übrig bleibt, was auch Auffällt, wenn man mit dem Bergradl über die Grenze in ein Nachbarland fährt. Dort lösen sich diese Argumente in Luft auf.

Lassen sie uns kurz einen Blick auf einige Landkarten machen, die diese Meinungsverschiedenheit aus einer neuen Perspektive beleuchten. Vielleicht hilft uns das auch einer Lösung näher zu kommen.

Besuchen wir den Böhmerwald. Hier befindet sich der Forst, den Herr Wohlmacher betreut, er liegt hier im Dreiländereck zu Deutschland und Tschechien.

Hier ein detaillierterer Ausschnitt (Karte mit *allen* offiziellen Strecken)
Der Böhmerwald ist ein beliebtes Erholungsgebiet, besonders für das nahe Linz. 

Seit einigen Jahren gibt es hier eine offiziell ausgeschilderte Mountainbike-Route.
Abseits dieser Route ist Radfahren – wie in Österreich üblich - streng verboten!

Soweit die Theorie.
Wie schaut aber die Praxis aus?

In dieser Karte ist dargestellt, welche GPS-Tracks ins Internet hochgeladen werden.
So kann man erkennen, welche Straßen und Wege wirklich befahrenen werden.

Offensichtlich wird auch abseits der „Offiziellen Strecken“ gefahren.

Dazu eine wichtige Erkenntnis, aus der sich wichtige Schlussfolgerungen ableiten lassen:

Für Grundeigentümer und Jäger wird sich durch eine Öffnung der Forststraßen und Wege nichts verschlechtern. Gefahren wird ja wie Sie an diesem Beispiel sehen ohnehin auch jetzt schon. 

Durch Verbote erreichen wir also keine Lenkung. 
Diese Lenkung kann man nur durch ein hochqualitatives, bedarfsgerechtes Angebot erreichen. Lokale Verbote müssen begründet sein und unbedingt durch von Aufklärungsmaßnahmen begleitet werden. 

Als Basis dafür ist aber die gesetzliche Änderung zwingend notwendig. 
Denn wenn man sich österreichweit umsieht konnten in vielen Gegenden keine vernünftigen Lenkungsmaßnahmen erreicht werden, weil sich immer wieder ein Grundeigentümer oder ein Jäger dagegenstemmt.
Sobald man prinzipiell überall mit der gebotenen Vorsicht und Rücksichtnahme fahren darf, werden die Verhinderter von positiven Lenkungsmaßnahmen ebenfalls erkennen, dass es nur gemeinsam funktionieren wird.

Denn durch ein willkürliches Generalverbot lässt sich heute auch - auch bei drohenden Strafen und Besitzstörungsklagen – auch in Österreich niemand mehr beim Radfahren auf Forststraßen und Wegen abhalten.
Darum plädieren wir für die Erweiterung des Betretungsrechts im Forstgesetz um das Radfahren auf Forststraßen und geeigneten Wegen, natürlich nachrangig gegenüber allen anderen Wegbenutzern und auf eigene Gefahr.
Nur so wird der Weg frei für ein österreichweites hochqualitatives Wegenetz. Dieses wird die gewünschten Lenkungseffekte erzielen und alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellen._

*Noch ein großes Dankeschön allen anwesenden upmovern für eure Beiträge!*

Als große Überaschung des Abends entpuppte sich die überbrachte Nachricht von Frau Stolba, dass von Seiten des Tourismus kein Bedarf an der Freigabe der Forststraßen herrscht. Klarer Widerspruch kam hier auch vom AV-Chef Andreas Ermacora und weiteren Wortmeldungen aus dem Publikum.

Über einen Antrag der Grünen zur Freigabe der Forststraßen muss nun bis Jänner im Plenum des Parlaments abgestimmt werden. Das wird eine interessante Situation hervorrufen, da der Vorsitzende der Naturfreunde, Andreas Schieder, gleichzeitig SPÖ Klubobmann ist. Bekanntlich ist ja der Regierungspartner ÖVP strikt gegen diese Freigabe der Forststraßen. Aber bis dahin kann sich ja noch viel ändern...

*Erwartungsgemäs brachte diese Veranstaltung noch keinen Durchbruch in unserer Sache, doch wir bleiben dran: versprochen!*


----------



## black-panther (12. Juli 2017)

@steiggeist, der Link mit einem kleinen Auszug reicht eigentlich, du brauchst nicht immer die Gesamtinhalte kopieren.
Jeder, der interessiert ist, kann dann drauf klicken und weiterlesen


----------



## steiggeist (12. Juli 2017)

Heute wurde in der Kleinen Zeitung unser Leserbrief als Replik zum Interview von Herrn Martin Höbarth (GF des Waldverbandes Österreich, Leiter Abteilung Forstwirtschaft LWKÖ) in der „Kleinen Zeitung“ vom 5.7.2017 - etwas gekürzt - veröffentlicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Und du?



Ich habe mit mir gerungen es dann aber aus verschiedenen Gründen gelassen. Hauptsächlich weil ich mich nicht im Detail mit der Situation in Österreich auskenne. Wäre ja doch nur ein Anit-Jäger-Rant geworden. Das Problem an der Geschichte ist echt dieser Tunnelblick wie bei Autofahrern vs. Radfahrern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Juli 2017)

x


----------



## steiggeist (19. Juli 2017)

#legalbiken und das Wegerecht
Hörempfehlung: Betreten verboten. Eine Recherche über das Wegerecht
http://oe1.orf.at/player
Heute, am 19. Juli, um 15.30 Uhr auf Ö1.
Die Sendung kann danach sieben Tage lang auf der Ö1-Homepage unter dem Menüpunkt „7 Tage Ö1“ nachgehört werden.


----------



## steiggeist (19. Juli 2017)

#legalbiken und das Wegerecht in Ö1

http://oe1.orf.at/player/20170719/481141

Der Aufmacher ist von mir und auch ein paar weitere nette Ansagen


----------



## payne (21. Juli 2017)

*Mountainbike-Kongress in Saalbach*
*Die Trends im Mountainbike-Tourismus*
EMTB ist „der Trend“. Aber auch ökologischer Trailbau, Bikepark für Kids, Urbanisierung - MTB and the city, Uphill Flow, um nur ein paar rauszupicken. Letztlich kann jeder seinen Trend kreieren. Denn der Sport an sich ist ein Trendthema.
Mountainbike-Kongress Initiator Harald Maier
_Hof bei Salzburg (OTS)_ - *Von 19.-21.09.2017 findet in Saalbach-Hinterglemm der zweite österreichische Mountainbike-Kongress statt. Ziel ist die nachhaltige Entwicklung des Mountainbike-Tourismus in Österreich. Mehr als 20 Referenten aus Wirtschaft, Tourismus, Handel und Interessenverbänden präsentieren Erfolgsbeispiele.*

*Trend*
Der zweite österreichische MTB-Kongress steht unter dem Motto „Trend“. Was bedeutet jedoch Trend? Initiator Harald Maier dazu: „EMTB ist „der Trend“. Aber auch ökologischer Trailbau, Bikepark für Kids, Urbanisierung - MTB and the city, Uphill Flow, um nur ein paar rauszupicken. Letztlich kann jeder seinen Trend kreieren. Denn der Sport an sich ist ein Trendthema.“

*Auswirkungen des EMTB auf den Tourismus?*
Das EMTB als logische Weiterentwicklung des Fahrrades hat erhebliche Auswirkungen auf den Bike-Tourismus. Über diese Thematik referiert Uli Stanciu (Herausgeber), sowie Claus Fleischer (GF Bosch E-Bike Systems) und Rainer Aichinger (GF e-Mobility).

*Trends im Mountainbike-Tourismus*
Das große tagesübergreifende Thema des Kongresses, die aktuellen Trends im MTB-Tourismus. Dieser Tourismuszweig hat das Potential vom Nischen- zum Massensport. Am Mittwoch widmen wir uns den Wissensblöcken Targeting (Zielgruppen), Interessen im Wald (Arbeitsplatz und Freizeitraum) und der Destinationsentwicklung am Beispiel Bikerepublic Sölden.
Nach einer gemeinsamen Bikerunde erwartet uns am Abend das Trendthema „Uphill Flow“. Stefan Schlie (Bike Enthusiast) gibt uns Einblick in die Möglichkeiten der Nutzung von EMTB wie wir dies noch nie erlebt haben.

Am Donnerstag blicken wir nach dem Wissensblock EMTB über die Grenze nach Südtirol, in die Schweiz und in den Osten, um zu erfahren wie dort Mountainbike Tourismus gelebt und entwickelt wird. Der Nachmittag ist dem Nachwuchs gewidmet und Karl Morgenbesser (Wexl Trails) gibt uns Einblick in den Kids Bikepark und Kai Siebdraht (Velosolution) bringt uns den Megatrend Urbanisierung - MTB and the city.

Mountainbiken erregt immer wieder die Gemüter. Umso wichtiger ist es sich zu fragen, was die Natur verträgt und was wir tun können, um Interessenkonflikten vorzubeugen. Was ist notwendig, um die natürliche Regenerationsfähigkeit der Natur zu gewährleisten, wie kann ich Konflikte vermeiden und gleichzeitig die Umsätze steigern? Deshalb ist es von großer Bedeutung, alle Parteien mit ins Boot zu holen, um für die Betroffenen eine zufriedenstellende und nachhaltige Lösung zu finden. Markus Hallermann (GF kommot) trägt mit seinem Vortrag „Fakten anstatt Mythen. Die Digitalisierung der Nutzergruppen“ einiges dazu bei.

*Visionen*
„_Welche Vision entwickeln wir um den Mountainbike-Tourismus aus der Nische zu holen und gleichzeitig eine breite Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung zu bekommen?_“ fragt Initiator Harald Maier. Zu diesem Thema äußern sich Michaela Zingerle (GF BikeHotels Südtirol), die die Wege im Biketourismus in Südtirol skizziert und der Journalist Uli Stanciu in seinem Vortrag „Auswirkungen des EMTB auf den Tourismus“.

https://www.tourismuspresse.at/pres...717_TPT0004/mountainbike-kongress-in-saalbach


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juli 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Das EMTB als logische Weiterentwicklung des Fahrrades



Ich habe Angst.



payne schrieb:


> Dieser Tourismuszweig hat das Potential vom Nischen- zum Massensport.



Da ist der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da ist der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens.


Hoffentlich!


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger ist es sich zu fragen, was die Natur verträgt und was wir tun können, um Interessenkonflikten vorzubeugen. Was ist notwendig, um die natürliche Regenerationsfähigkeit der Natur zu gewährleisten



Und weil die Natur so wichtig ist, wird noch mehr Werbung für E-MTBs gemacht.

Die einfache Antwort auf die obige Frage lautet:
*E-MTBs aus der Natur verbannen, wie Mofas halt!*


----------



## trail_desire (21. Juli 2017)

"Dieser Tourismuszweig hat das Potential vom Nischen- zum Massensport"
Das ist in meinen Augen nicht positiv zu sehen.....der Tourismus macht daraus ein Geschäft. Das geht nur  indem man die Massen anspricht, klar. Aber wollen wir das? Immer mehr? Immer höher und weiter?. Die Trails werden planiert, Stufen verkleinert damit auch noch der letzte 
Fahrtechniklegasteniker in den letzten Winkel der Natur kommt. 
Das was die meissten hier unter Mountainbiken verstehen ist was anderes. Ich habe es ein paar Posts zuvor schon einmal geschrieben. 
Was hier passiert ist Radwegebau für Massen. Das bedeutet dann das Ende  von dem was wir uns wünschen.


----------



## payne (21. Juli 2017)

Das E MTB schadet den MTB Sport Massiv weil jetzt können auch die von Turnen Befreiten am Berg fahren die Auswirkungen werden wir alle zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (21. Juli 2017)

"_Aber warum sollte man mit einem E-Mountainbike ins Gebirge fahren? Ich gehe in die Berge, um die Natur in ihrer wilden, ungezähmten Form zu erleben. Mag sein, dass ein wenig Selbstbetrug dabei ist, schließlich wandere ich auf markierten Pfaden und gesicherten Steigen. Aber nach zwei Stunden Aufstieg fühle ich mich, als hätte ich die Zivilisation hinter mir gelassen. Ein Gefühl, das ich mir mit dem Aufstieg hart erkämpft habe._"

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrkult...an-sich-um-ein-erfolgserlebnis-a-1144069.html

Genau so sollte man das sehen....den ganzen Text in dem Link lesen......ich finde den Text genial.....


----------



## payne (21. Juli 2017)

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich mit meinem alten Rennrad den Mont Ventoux hochgefahren. Die Fahrt hat zwei Stunden gedauert, und es war die Hölle. Es war heiß, die letzten fünf Kilometer führten durch schattenloses Gelände und die Steigung war brutal. Als ich oben ankam, fühlte ich mich großartig.

Berge fährt man mit dem Fahrrad hoch, weil es weh tut. Weil man sich jeden Meter erkämpft und man mit jedem Tritt in die Pedale den Annehmlichkeiten der Zivilisation ein Stück mehr entflieht.

Dem kann ma nur zustimmen 100%


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Juli 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren bin ich mit meinem alten Rennrad den Mont Ventoux hochgefahren. Die Fahrt hat zwei Stunden gedauert, und es war die Hölle. Es war heiß, die letzten fünf Kilometer führten durch schattenloses Gelände und die Steigung war brutal. Als ich oben ankam, fühlte ich mich großartig.
> 
> Berge fährt man mit dem Fahrrad hoch, weil es weh tut. Weil man sich jeden Meter erkämpft und man mit jedem Tritt in die Pedale den Annehmlichkeiten der Zivilisation ein Stück mehr entflieht.
> 
> Dem kann ma nur zustimmen 100%


Geh bitte hochfahren ist nur mittel zum zweck und wenn wir in 10 jahren alle e mtb fahren interessiert das krinen menschen mehr


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (25. Juli 2017)

Also die Offiziellen (Bike) Trails sind schon ganz nett finde ich persönlich!

Haben spontan den Arena Singletrail (ZIllertalarena) angeschaut, und waren positiv überascht!

Hab nur es Hardtail mitgehabt weil ich eigentlich Touren wollte^^






Auch am Gerlosberg der Trail soll nicht übel sein


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2017)

Wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Also die Offiziellen (Bike) Trails sind schon ganz nett finde ich persönlich!
> 
> Haben spontan den Arena Singletrail (ZIllertalarena) angeschaut, und waren positiv überascht!
> 
> ...



Darum geht es nicht. Das Problem ist die Ghetto-isierung und die An-/Abfahrt/Traversen


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2017)

In meinen Augen sind viele dieser Biketrails wie "FastFood". Ohne Aufwand rauf, schnell runter und nach kurzer Zeit wieder vergessen. So richtig nachhaltig wirken diese Erlebnisse dort nur, wenn man einen Unfall hatte 
Auf Wanderwegen ist das meines Erachtens eben anders, da kann man einfach länger dran zehren und auch von Urlaub sprechen. Sieht aber jeder anders und ist wohl auch vom Alter abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (26. Juli 2017)

Bin gestern beim Bikepark Semmering vorbeigefahren in die Umliegenden Wälder und Berge gefühlte 30 Radfahren Verbots Tafeln und 60 km Später muss ich sagen die Gegend ist Wunderschön.Auf der ganzen Tour habe ich 2 Wanderer und Null MTB fahrer gesehen(ausser die beim Bikepark natürlich).Ich Liebe den Frieden und die stille im Wald und darum bin ich nicht gerne in einen Bikepark.Wenn jemand von euch gute Tour Tipps hat für die Gegend nur her damit.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juli 2017)

Wir waren eine woche in sölden die lifte und törö lines haben auch vorteile 

Alles fährt dort herum, und als touren fahrer hast du dort auf super naturtrails deine ruhe


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> und als touren fahrer hast du dort auf super naturtrails deine ruhe



Und waren alle diese Trails offiziell und freigeben? Sonst hast du einfach Glück gehabt, dass dich nicht einfach irgend Grundbesitzer verklagt hat, weil er Bock drauf hat und dein Urlaub plötzlich richtig teuer wird. Weil die möglichen Summen sind erklecklich.
EDIT: Und das ist nicht wie bei uns, wo du erstmal was beschädigen musst, oder mehrfach Hausfriedensbruch begangen musst. Wenn ich das richtig vertandenhabe, reicht es, dass du dich auf seinem Grund bewegt und er dich verklagt. Und nix ein Bußgeldchen, sondern richtig satt. 
Wir brauchen nicht darüber streiten, wie oft das in der Praxis passiert. Aber das wird dem, den es wirklich mal erwischt ziemlich egal sein.
Ich mag Österreich und würde einfach gerne mal wieder einen Urlaub mit Rad ohne Restrisiko dort verbringen.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juli 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Und waren alle diese Trails offiziell und freigeben? Sonst hast du einfach Glück gehabt, dass dich nicht einfach irgend Grundbesitzer verklagt hat, weil er Bock drauf hat und dein Urlaub plötzlich richtig teuer wird. Weil die möglichen Summen sind erklecklich.
> EDIT: Und das ist nicht wie bei uns, wo du erstmal was beschädigen musst, oder mehrfach Hausfriedensbruch begangen musst. Wenn ich das richtig vertandenhabe, reicht es, dass du dich auf seinem Grund bewegt und er dich verklagt. Und nix ein Bußgeldchen, sondern richtig satt.
> Wir brauchen nicht darüber streiten, wie oft das in der Praxis passiert. Aber das wird dem, den es wirklich mal erwischt ziemlich egal sein.
> Ich mag Österreich und würde einfach gerne mal wieder einen Urlaub mit Rad ohne Restrisiko dort verbringen.


Du ich bin österreicher  weiß schon wie es hier läuft


----------



## payne (26. Juli 2017)

Was hier in Österreich an Kleinigkeit an den Tag gelegt wird ist zum Kotzen wir sind in der K und K Monarchie hängen geblieben.Da unsere Rechtslage aus Kaisers Zeiten die Jagd u Forstgesellschaft bevorzugt, nützen die Herren ihren Rechtsvorteil rigouros aus, und führen sich oft auf wie die Sherriffs im Wilden Westen.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2017)

@herbert2010 
Und dich stört es nicht, dass du erst mit dem Auto in eine bestimmte Gegend fahren musst, um legal fahren zu können? Und du dort auch nur geduldet wirst, weil du (ihrer Hoffnung nach) Geld dort lässt?


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juli 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @herbert2010
> Und dich stört es nicht, dass du erst mit dem Auto in eine bestimmte Gegend fahren musst, um legal fahren zu können? Und du dort auch nur geduldet wirst, weil du (ihrer Hoffnung nach) Geld dort lässt?


Natürlich stört mich die Gesetzeslage 

Aber troztem mache ich gerne in Österreich urlaub


----------



## TTT (27. Juli 2017)

Für mich persönlich ist das:





herbert2010 schrieb:


> Natürlich stört mich die Gesetzeslage



und das:





herbert2010 schrieb:


> Aber troztem mache ich gerne in Österreich urlaub


ein unüberbrückbarer Widerspruch!


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juli 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> und das:ein unüberbrückbarer Widerspruch!


Nein 
1 so kann ich auch gleich bei begegnungen mit wanderern und Grundbesitzern zeigen das wir keine feinde sind 

Und 2 

werde ich mich nicht daführ rechtfertigen gerne in meinem land urlaub zu machen hoffe du verstehst das 

Lg


----------



## TTT (27. Juli 2017)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja "für mich persönlich". Und genau deswegen mache ICH dort keinen Urlaub mehr! Was du machst, ist mir relativ egal. Jedem, wie er will und was er für richtig hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (27. Juli 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja "für mich persönlich". Und genau deswegen mache ICH dort keinen Urlaub mehr! Was du machst, ist mir relativ egal. Jedem, wie er will und was er für richtig hält.



Wenn jemand mit "Wienerwald" Signatur Urlaub in Tirol macht, entspricht das in etwa einem Biker aus BaWü, der für den Urlaub rüber nach Bayern fährt. Oder sollte man nun wegen der 2m Regelung ganz Deutschland meiden?

Klar, das Gesetz ist auch in Tirol formal das gleiche - die Umsetzung bzw. die Konsequenzen jedoch bei weitem nicht so wie im östlichen Teil Österreichs.


----------



## TTT (27. Juli 2017)

Ist doch perfekt. Im Urlaub suche ich Naturerlebnis abseits vom Rummel. Und wer in Österreich Urlaub macht, fährt mir mit Sicherheit nicht vor die Füße.


----------



## hulster (28. Juli 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Du ich bin österreicher  weiß schon wie es hier läuft



Sorry - hatte ich in den EVO Threads nicht bewusst wahrgenommen. Dachte eher so Süd-Deutschland. 

Aber ist ja auch für andere die mitlesen....


----------



## hulster (28. Juli 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Oder sollte man nun wegen der 2m Regelung ganz Deutschland meiden?



Das ist aber doch ein wenig was anderes. 

-	Es betrifft nur ein Bundesland
-	Die Strafen sind deutlich geringer
-	Anzeigen/Aufhalten dürfen dich nur offizielle Organe, Anzeigen der Privateigenttümer gehen so ohne weiteres nicht, solange du keine Sachbeschädigung begehst. Und das geht nicht mit Befahren der existierender Wege, sondern nur Bauen.

In Österreich haste halt immer im Hinterkopf eventuell ne richtig fette Strafe am Arsch zu haben.


----------



## CreepingDeath (1. August 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Ist doch perfekt. Im Urlaub suche ich Naturerlebnis abseits vom Rummel. Und wer in Österreich Urlaub macht, fährt mir mit Sicherheit nicht vor die Füße.


Du hast nun seit Jahren oder Monaten geschrieben, dass du in Ö nicht Urlaub machen willst. Du wirst es kaum glauben, auch das ist praktisch allen Menschen völlig egal.


----------



## CreepingDeath (1. August 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> In Österreich haste halt immer im Hinterkopf eventuell ne richtig fette Strafe am Arsch zu haben.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Hai gefressen zu werden, ist wohl vergleichbar. Gehst jetzt auch nicht mehr ins Meer?


----------



## hulster (2. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Hai gefressen zu werden, ist wohl vergleichbar. Gehst jetzt auch nicht mehr ins Meer?



Das ist wohl nen bisschen was anderes. Aber wenn du es so willst. Es wäre ziemlich dämlich in Regionen in denen auf mögliche Hai-Attacken hingewiesen wird, so ohne weiteres in ungeschützen Bereichen ins Meer zu gehen.
Sprich umgesetzt wäre das dann genauso, als ob ich sinnvoller Weise dann nur auf freigegebenen Wegen und im Bikepark fahre.
Und genau das ist, was erreicht werden soll.
Gehe ich das Risiko von meiner Seite ein -und ich gebe gerne zu, es ist relativ gering - haben alle sonstigen Beteiligten was sie wollen und ich trage das Restrisiko. Weil sich Tourismus-Organisationen, Gesetzgeber und Grundstückeigentümer nicht eingigen können? Wieso sollte ich das tun? Gibt es keine Alternativen?
Ich sehe das so, dass die Grundstückseigentümmer begünstigt durch die Gesetzeslage das als reine Einnahmequelle sehen. Echte signifikante Beeinträchtigungen/Beschädigungen durch Biker wird wohl nur in Ausnahmefällen nachweisbar sein, ist aber auf Grund der Gesetzeslage für die Auferlegung von Strafen nicht notwendig.
Man kann solche Dinge einfach ignorieren und ne Riskoabwegung machen - und damit für einen selbst so bequem wie möglich. So ändert sich aber nicht viel. 
Diese Einstellung ist ein Problem bei vielen Dingen - solange es MIR PERSÖNLICJH relativ gut geht, handele ich auch nur in meinem persönlichen Interesse.
So Moralkeule genug geschwungen - was soll ich dem kleinem Mann ans Bein pinkeln, wenn selbst Politiker nicht zukunftsorientiert und im Interesse ihrer eigenen Kinder handeln.
Ich bin als Tourist raus hier und schau nur mal ab und zu rein, ob was erreicht wird.


----------



## CreepingDeath (2. August 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Das ist wohl nen bisschen was anderes. Aber wenn du es so willst. Es wäre ziemlich dämlich in Regionen in denen auf mögliche Hai-Attacken hingewiesen wird, so ohne weiteres in ungeschützen Bereichen ins Meer zu gehen.


Nein: In Bereichen zu schwimmen, wo vor Haiattacken gewarnt wird, ist wie in Dr. Gürtlers Revier zu fahren. Überall anders wirst du dir mit einer 1000x höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit die Schulter brechen als eine Unterlassungsklage einhandeln. Das Bild, das in diesem Thread entsteht ist nämlich leicht überdramatisiert - was natürlich die Gemeinheit der fehlenden Wegefreiheit nicht vergessen lässt.


----------



## steiggeist (2. August 2017)

In weiten Teilen von OÖ,nö,Stmk und Kärnten musst du zumindest mit Anhaltung, Zurückweisen und auch komplett willkürlichen Anzeigen und Klagen rechnen.
Das resultiert dann dort in permanent blödem Gefühl und Versteckspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (2. August 2017)

Man kann bei dem Thema immer wieder nur den Kopf schütteln, weil die "Problematik" so dämlich ist....es geht nur ums Rad-fahren.. keine Prostitution, Drogenhandel, Menschenraub, Waffenhandel oder der verkauf von Plutonium..


----------



## CreepingDeath (2. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> In weiten Teilen von OÖ,nö,Stmk und Kärnten musst du zumindest mit Anhaltung, Zurückweisen und auch komplett willkürlichen Anzeigen und Klagen rechnen.
> Das resultiert dann dort in permanent blödem Gefühl und Versteckspielen.


Wie viele Unterlassungsklagen (mit überhöhtem Streitwert) sind euch bei Upmove bekannt? Alles andere ist vielleicht etwas unangenehm, aber das ist Gegenwind auch. Trotzdem fahr ich nicht nur, wenn es windstill ist.


----------



## TTT (2. August 2017)

Die Frage ist eher, will ich an der Situation was ändern und wenn ja, wie kann ich das? Wenn man allerdings mit dem Status Quo zufrieden ist, weil es einen selber nicht so hart trifft und ich mich auf den egoistischen Standpunkt zurück ziehe, dass mir die anderen, denen es schlechter geht, egal sind, ja dann... braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn es dann in ein paar Jahren einen vielleicht doch selber betrifft.
Aus Baden-Württembergischer Sicht kann man jedenfalls feststellen: Im Schwarzwald hat man das Problem der 2m-Regel. Tourismus, Städtetag und Schwarzwaldverein haben sich (neben anderen Verbänden von denen es zu erwarten war) im Petitionsausschuss für den Erhalt der Regel ausgesprochen. Seit dem wird Stimmung gegen den Schwarzwald gemacht, viele Biker meiden den Schwarzwald und alle 3 Gruppierungen merken, dass es keine gute Idee war. Auch wenn sich diese offiziell immer noch nicht für die Abschaffung stark machen, halten sie sich sehr mit Aussagen zurück, arbeiten offiziell oder inoffiziell an Respekt-Kampagnen und Runden Tischen mit, die die 2m-Regel klar unterminieren, bzw. deren Abschaffung voran treiben.
Und in diesem Sinne werde ich auch weiter die Situation in Österreich bekannt manchen, zum Boykott aufrufen und das Land selber meiden. Denn ich glaube noch daran, dass man etwas erreichen kann und ich solidarisiere mich mit den Bikern dort, die Probleme haben und etwas ändern wollen und ich glaube auch, dass es auch weit über die Österreichischen Grenzen hinaus Auswirkungen hat, wie mit Bikern dort umgeganen wird, wenn viele (alle bestimmt nicht, sieht man ja an dir) an einem Strang ziehen und klar machen, dass die Rahmenbedingungen passen müssen, um mit den Bikern Geld zu verdienen.
Wenn man sich aber mit den Großgrundbesitzern, den Jägern und dem Adel gut stellen kann, die Biker zwar diskriminiert, bzw. an denen über Wegezölle abkassieren kann und diese kommen trotzdem, ja dann, dann wird sich bestimmt nichts ändern!


----------



## payne (2. August 2017)

Danke für das Posting besser kann man es nicht umschreiben und Beschreiben Danke.


----------



## steiggeist (2. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wie viele Unterlassungsklagen (mit überhöhtem Streitwert) sind euch bei Upmove bekannt? Alles andere ist vielleicht etwas unangenehm, aber das ist Gegenwind auch. Trotzdem fahr ich nicht nur, wenn es windstill ist.


Viele Fälle sind ja auf www.legalbiken.at unter Magazin gelistet.
Das sind qantitativ nicht viele. Es gibt aber genug Anhaltungen und Zurückweisungen.
Wenn dich diese Einschränkung nicht mehr als Gegenwind belastet, schön für dich.
Für mich und viele Kollegen bedeuten diese Einschränkungen aber eine klare Einbusse meiner Bewegungsfreiheit.

Deswegen freue ich mich umso mehr darüber:

#legalbiken ist im Wahlkampf angekommen!
Der Kurier hat den Entwurf des Wahlprogramms der SPÖ veröffentlicht (https://kurier.at/politik/inland/sp...-2017-ich-hol-mir-was-mir-zusteht/278.323.616)
Auf Seite 166 findet sich die Forderung nach der Freigabe der Forststraßen: Gefällt uns


----------



## R.C. (3. August 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Und in diesem Sinne werde ich auch weiter die Situation in Österreich bekannt manchen, zum Boykott aufrufen und das Land selber meiden. Denn ich glaube noch daran, dass man etwas erreichen kann und ich solidarisiere mich mit den Bikern dort, die Probleme haben und etwas ändern wollen [...]



Naja, wenn man die Wahl zwischen 'keine Piefke mehr' und 'Radfahren verboten' hat, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (3. August 2017)

Regen oder Traufe, genau!


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Viele Fälle sind ja auf www.legalbiken.at unter Magazin gelistet.
> Das sind qantitativ nicht viele. Es gibt aber genug Anhaltungen und Zurückweisungen.
> Wenn dich diese Einschränkung nicht mehr als Gegenwind belastet, schön für dich.
> Für mich und viele Kollegen bedeuten diese Einschränkungen aber eine klare Einbusse meiner Bewegungsfreiheit.
> ...


MTBer auf Forststraßen zu zwingen ist ebenso falsch wie in Bikeparks. Ich dachte, ihr fordert generelle Wegefreiheit.


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Viele Fälle sind ja auf www.legalbiken.at unter Magazin gelistet.
> Das sind qantitativ nicht viele.


Muss ich jetzt wirklich diese HP durchforsten, um eine Antwort zu bekommen, oder sagst du mir einfach, wie viele Unterlassungsklagen Dir bekannt sind?


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt wirklich diese HP durchforsten, um eine Antwort zu bekommen, oder sagst du mir einfach, wie viele Unterlassungsklagen Dir bekannt sind?


Anzeigen, Klagen, Unterlassungsaufforderungen alles zusammen: ca 50


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> MTBer auf Forststraßen zu zwingen ist ebenso falsch wie in Bikeparks. Ich dachte, ihr fordert generelle Wegefreiheit.


was wir fordern kannst du in meiner Signatur lesen


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Anzeigen, Klagen, Unterlassungsaufforderungen alles zusammen: ca 50


Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass du hier NICHT sagen magst, wie viele Unterlassungsklagen dir bekannt sind. Ich behaupte dann mal rotzfrech, dass das kaum 3 sein werden. Eher gewinnt man einen Lottojackpot, als mit so einer Klage konfrontiert zu werden. Außer man fährt absichtlich an Dr. Gürtler vorbei. Aber das macht natürlich niemand...


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> was wir fordern kannst du in meiner Signatur lesen


Wenn ihr Wegefreiheit auf eigene Gefahr fordert, warum gefällt dir dann Kerns Forstautobahnfreiheit MIT Wegehalterhaftung? Das müsstest du doch konsequenterweise ablehnen.


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Wegefreiheit auf eigene Gefahr fordert, warum gefällt dir dann Kerns Forstautobahnfreiheit MIT Wegehalterhaftung? Das müsstest du doch konsequenterweise ablehnen.


von was sprichst du?


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> von was sprichst du?


Auf der legalbiken-HP fordert ihr Wegefreiheit auf eigene Gefahr. Kern fordert Forststraßenöffnung und - reichlich wirr - haftungsrechtlich den gleichen Schutz für MTBer wie für Wanderer.


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

Was verstehst du da nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Was verstehst du da nicht?


Ich verstehe nicht, wie du eine Forderung gut finden kannst, die fast das Gegenteil deiner Forderung ist.


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

Ich verstehe dich nicht.

EDIT:
Wanderer sind auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs: https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokument.wxe?Abfrage=Bundesnormen&Dokumentnummer=NOR12132307

Wir bekommen vielleicht nicht die Freiheit auf Forststraßen und Wegen zu fahren, sondern nur auf Forststraßen.

Wäre für OÖ/NÖ/STMK/K ein Riesenfortschritt.

(und würde mich riesig freuen, insofern verstehe ich deine Fragen nicht)


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wanderer sind auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs: https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokument.wxe?Abfrage=Bundesnormen&Dokumentnummer=NOR12132307


Das ist schon erschütternd, dass du dich seit Jahren für diese Sache einsetzt und dennoch noch nicht einmal weißt, wie die Wegehalterhaftung im Wald geregelt ist. Kleiner Tipp: Lies einmal den Absatz 4 des von dir verlinkten Paragraphen. Natürlich haftet der Forstweghalter auch gegenüber Wanderern (und auch gekennzeichneten sonstigen Wegen).


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> "Die Trailbauer" auf der Wurzeralm?
> 
> Im Bereich Hinterstoder/Windischgarsten wird von zentraler touristischer Stelle aus (Seilbahn/TVB) der Bau der Streckenbau betrieben.
> "Bikepark Wurbauerkogel", "Flowtrail Wurzeralm" und ein noch im frühen Planungsstadium befindliches Projekt auf der Höss.
> ...





steiggeist schrieb:


> Wir bekommen vielleicht nicht die Freiheit auf Forststraßen und Wegen zu fahren, sondern nur auf Forststraßen.
> 
> Wäre für OÖ/NÖ/STMK/K ein Riesenfortschritt.
> 
> (und würde mich riesig freuen, insofern verstehe ich deine Fragen nicht)



Das passt für mich nicht zusammen: Zum einen findest du, dass das Öffnen einzelner Trails der Ablenkungen dient, zum anderen erkennst du keine Ablenkung, wenn zwar die Forststraßen nicht aber die Wege geöffnet werden.


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das passt für mich nicht zusammen: Zum einen findest du, dass das Öffnen einzelner Trails der Ablenkungen dient, zum anderen erkennst du keine Ablenkung, wenn zwar die Forststraßen nicht aber die Wege geöffnet werden.


3 km gebaute Trails, die ich nur mit Eintrittsgebühr benutzen soll, mit der Freiheit durch genannte Bundesländer zu touren vergleichen? Äpfel und Birnen?


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> 3 km gebaute Trails, die ich nur mit Eintrittsgebühr benutzen soll, mit der Freiheit durch genannte Bundesländer zu touren vergleichen? Äpfel und Birnen?


Du hast nicht die "3 km" kritisiert, sondern "solche Sachen". Aber du kannst ja klarstellen, wenn dir Bikerghettos eh recht wären, wenn es davon bloß genug gäbe und sie gratis wären. Ich spreche mich ganz klar dagegen aus. Ich will die gleichen Rechte wie andere Waldbenutzer, egal ob ich nun Wanderschuhe, Schi oder Mountainbikes benutze.


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das ist schon erschütternd, dass du dich seit Jahren für diese Sache einsetzt und dennoch noch nicht einmal weißt, wie die Wegehalterhaftung im Wald geregelt ist. Kleiner Tipp: Lies einmal den Absatz 4 des von dir verlinkten Paragraphen. Natürlich haftet der Forstweghalter auch gegenüber Wanderern (und auch gekennzeichneten sonstigen Wegen).


Der genannte Paragraph legt die allgemeine Norm für die Haftung im Wald für Wanderer.
Dieser Paragraf soll laut Vorschlag der Naturfreunde auch die Norm für Radfahrer umfassen, damit die Wegehalterhaftung soweit als möglich zugunsten der Wegehalter geregelt ist.

PS.Geht etwas weniger persönlich auch?


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Der genannte Paragraph legt die allgemeine Norm für die Haftung im Wald für Wanderer.
> Dieser Paragraf soll laut Vorschlag der Naturfreunde auch die Norm für Radfahrer umfassen, damit die Wegehalterhaftung soweit als möglich zugunsten der Wegehalter geregelt ist.
> 
> PS.Geht etwas weniger persönlich auch?


Ich will dir ernsthaft nicht zu nahe treten. Tut mir leid, wenn dich das persönlich trifft, aber irgendwie ist es halt nicht vermeidbar. Denn es bist nunmal du persönlich, der sich jahrelang engagiert und dann hier behauptet, dass Wanderer Forststraßen auf eigene Gefahr benutzen würden. Das ist falsch und ich denke, dass das gerade hier richtig gestellt werden muss.
Zum Vorschlag der Naturfreunde: Mit dem ist Streit vorprogrammiert. Völlig unnötig, weil praktisch alle MTBer damit einverstanden wären, die Haftung der Waldeigentümer auf Vorsatz einzuschränken.

p.s.: Es wäre auch weniger persönlich, wenn du dich nicht laufend blöd stellen würdest.


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

Ich halt nochmals fest:
Der Vorschlag der Naturfreunde würde von einem namhaften Experten auf dem Gebiet (http://www.freizeitrecht.at/stock.htm) ausgearbeitet und entspricht dem landläufigen "auf eigene Gefahr".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Ich halt nochmals fest:
> Der Vorschlag der Naturfreunde würde von einem namhaften Experten auf dem Gebiet (http://www.freizeitrecht.at/stock.htm) ausgearbeitet und entspricht dem landläufigen "auf eigene Gefahr".


Den Vorschlag mag ausgearbeitet haben, wer will. Er ist in dieser Frage nicht gut, da er unser Ziel einer Wegefreiheit deutlich (!) schwerer erreichen lässt. Ich würde jeden Forstwirt verstehen, der gegen die Benutzung seiner Wege durch MTB auftritt, wenn er für deren Unfälle bei grober Fahrlässigkeit haftet. Es wäre interessant, wie das andere User hier sehen. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen MTBer, dem eine Haftung für Vorsatz nicht reichen würde.
Handeln auf eigene Gefahr bedeutet - nicht nur landläufig - Haftungsausschluss (so weit rechtlich zulässig) und nicht Einschränkung auf grobe Fahrlässigkeit. Hör auf irgendwas zu erfinden, was dir gerade zupass käme. Erst recht, wenn es so einfach zu widerlegen ist. Das ist ja echt zu lächerlich.


----------



## TTT (3. August 2017)

Und du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "fahrlässig" und "grob fahrlässig"? Es ist nun einmal so, dass man fast überall im Leben bei grober Fahrlässigkeit in der Haftung ist und das ist auch gut so! Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, dass der Vorsatz fast nie nachzuweisen ist, die grobe Fahrlässigkeit aber schon. Im Deutschen Betretungsrecht ist das auch so geregelt und kein Problem. Aber du bist es doch, der so gerne von anderen Statistiken einfordert. Nun mal an dich:
Wie viele Verurteilungen gab es denn ist Österreich bei Unfällen von Wanderern wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit?


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Und du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "fahrlässig" und "grob fahrlässig"? Es ist nun einmal so, dass man fast überall im Leben bei grober Fahrlässigkeit in der Haftung ist und das ist auch gut so! Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, dass der Vorsatz fast nie nachzuweisen ist, die grobe Fahrlässigkeit aber schon. Im Deutschen Betretungsrecht ist das auch so geregelt und kein Problem. Aber du bist es doch, der so gerne von anderen Statistiken einfordert. Nun mal an dich:
> Wie viele Verurteilungen gab es denn ist Österreich bei Unfällen von Wanderern wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit?


Zunächst gibt es nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zw. Fahrlässigkeit und grober Fahrlässigkeit, da zweitere einfach eine Untergruppe der ersten ist. Vermutlich meinst du den Unterschied zur leichten Fahrlässigkeit. Wenn du die beiden voneinander abgrenzen willst, hast du genauso Beweisschwierigkeiten, wie zwischen grober Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz.
Weiters fordere ich von niemandem Statistiken ein. Schon gar nicht, wenn es diese nicht gibt. Tatsache ist jedenfalls, dass das Wegehalterrecht die österr. Gerichte tagtäglich vielfach beschäftigt. Tatsache ist auch, dass die Sorgfaltspflichten des Grundeigentümers deutlich erhöht würden, wenn Radler legal ihre Wege befahren dürften. Liegt zB heute ein Baum quer über einen tiefen Weg etwa in einer Höhe von 1,5m braucht der Forstwirt einmal gar nichts tun. Jeder Wanderer wird unfallfrei unter dem Baum durchkommen. Hingegen haut sich jeder so und so vielte Downhiller heftig den Kopf an, wenn er nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen kann. Daher kann man durchaus nachvollziehen, dass Forstwirte keine Haftung für Radfahrer im Wald übernehmen wollen.
Wir alle - außer dir, du bleibst ja in Deutschland - fahren derzeit überwiegend auf Wegen, auf denen der Wegehalter nur bei Vorsatz haftbar wäre. Ich denke, dass damit niemand von uns damit ein Problem hat und auch nicht hätte, wenn dies so bliebe, sollten wir künftig legal fahren dürfen. Wer hingegen nach neuen Haftungen für Forstwirte schreit, übt sich zwar brav im Klassenkampf, erschwert aber eine Lösung in unserem Sinne.


----------



## steiggeist (3. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Zunächst gibt es nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zw. Fahrlässigkeit und grober Fahrlässigkeit, da zweitere einfach eine Untergruppe der ersten ist. Vermutlich meinst du den Unterschied zur leichten Fahrlässigkeit. Wenn du die beiden voneinander abgrenzen willst, hast du genauso Beweisschwierigkeiten, wie zwischen grober Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz.
> Weiters fordere ich von niemandem Statistiken ein. Schon gar nicht, wenn es diese nicht gibt. Tatsache ist jedenfalls, dass das Wegehalterrecht die österr. Gerichte tagtäglich vielfach beschäftigt. Tatsache ist auch, dass die Sorgfaltspflichten des Grundeigentümers deutlich erhöht würden, wenn Radler legal ihre Wege befahren dürften. Liegt zB heute ein Baum quer über einen tiefen Weg etwa in einer Höhe von 1,5m braucht der Forstwirt einmal gar nichts tun. Jeder Wanderer wird unfallfrei unter dem Baum durchkommen. Hingegen haut sich jeder so und so vielte Downhiller heftig den Kopf an, wenn er nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen kann. Daher kann man durchaus nachvollziehen, dass Forstwirte keine Haftung für Radfahrer im Wald übernehmen wollen.
> Wir alle - außer dir, du bleibst ja in Deutschland - fahren derzeit überwiegend auf Wegen, auf denen der Wegehalter nur bei Vorsatz haftbar wäre. Ich denke, dass damit niemand von uns damit ein Problem hat und auch nicht hätte, wenn dies so bliebe, sollten wir künftig legal fahren dürfen. Wer hingegen nach neuen Haftungen für Forstwirte schreit, übt sich zwar brav im Klassenkampf, erschwert aber eine Lösung in unserem Sinne.





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Es wäre interessant, wie das andere User hier sehen. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen MTBer, dem eine Haftung für Vorsatz nicht reichen würde.
> Handeln auf eigene Gefahr bedeutet - nicht nur landläufig - Haftungsausschluss (so weit rechtlich zulässig) und nicht Einschränkung auf grobe Fahrlässigkeit.





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Hör auf irgendwas zu erfinden, was dir gerade zupass käme. Erst recht, wenn es so einfach zu widerlegen ist. Das ist ja echt zu lächerlich.



Grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist auch ein Strafdelikt und kann daher nicht von der Haftung ausgenommen werden.
Entscheidend ist, wie du auch schreibst, die klare Abgrenzung der groben von der leichten Fahrlässigkeit.
Grobe Fahrlässigkeit:„ziemliche Schlamperei“, ungewöhnliche Vernachlässigung der gebotenen Sorgfalt, Schadenseintritt wahrscheinlich.
Diese Abgrenzung ist für das Forstgesetz für Fußgeher/Wanderer - zufriedenstellend - geregelt.
Diese Regelung soll so auch auf Radfahrer ausgedehnt werden, sodass klar ist: Der Radfahrer muss mit schlechten Untergrund und allen möglichen Hindernissen - zum Beispiel umgefallenen Bäumen - rechnen. Außerdem muss er auch auf halbe Sicht fahren.
Nicht rechnen soll der Radfahrer mit über die Straße gespannten dünnen Elektrozäunen ohne entsprechende Kennzeichnung, und Schlägerungsarbeiten ohne Absperrung.
Rechnen muss er mit Absperrbändern und forstlichen Sperrgebieten.

Übrigens, wenn wir auf unerlaubten Wegen unterwegs sind, haftet der Grundbesitzer natürlich nur bei Vorsatz, außer durch seine Fahrlässigkeit wäre auch ein Berechtigter zu schaden gekommen.


> Das Oberlandesgericht Salzburg hat jegliche Haftung verneint, wenn das Verbot des Befahrens für Fahrräder erkennbar war. Dem hingegen vertreten Rechtswissenschaftler (Uniprofessoren) hierzu andere Meinungen, wobei mir noch am plausibelsten erscheint, dass die Haftungsbefreiung dann nicht greift, wenn der mangelhafte Weg den Schaden verursacht, aber genauso gut der Mangel auch bei einem rechtmäßigen Benutzer hätte eintreten können.


 link

So ähnlich ist die Situation auch in D.
Dort heißt es im Waldgesetz:


> Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Dies gilt insbesondere für waldtypische Gefahren.


Wobei natürlich der Waldeigentümer für oben skizzierte grobe Fahrlässigkeiten haften muss.

Das den Gesprächspartnern von der Landwirtschaft immer wieder Gründe einfallen, das Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen abzulehnen, ist bekannt.
Das sie dies mit der Begründung machen, sie können ihren Grund nur grob Fahrlässig („ziemliche Schlamperei“, ungewöhnliche Vernachlässigung der gebotenen Sorgfalt, Schadenseintritt wahrscheinlich) bewirtschaften, hoffe ich doch nicht ;-)

Also noch einmal: Der SPÖ Vorschlag ist gut, und ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

@CreepingDeath : vielleicht probierst du es doch das nächste Mal etwas sachlicher.


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist auch ein Strafdelikt und kann daher nicht von der Haftung ausgenommen werden.
> Entscheidend ist, wie du auch schreibst, die klare Abgrenzung der groben von der leichten Fahrlässigkeit.
> Grobe Fahrlässigkeit:„ziemliche Schlamperei“, ungewöhnliche Vernachlässigung der gebotenen Sorgfalt, Schadenseintritt wahrscheinlich.
> Diese Abgrenzung ist für das Forstgesetz für Fußgeher/Wanderer - zufriedenstellend - geregelt.
> ...


Ich bin sachlich. Du bist leider, was sinnerfassendes Lesen angeht, leider (Ich meine das absolut ernst) wirklich minderbegabt und erfindest außerdem wiederholt Rechtslagen. Das Strafrecht unterscheidet bei Körperverletzung nämlich nicht zw. grober und leichter Fahrlässigkeit. D.h. auch leichte Fahrlässigkeit ist strafbar.

Vorschlag an dich: Schreib über Dinge, die Du nicht verstehst, mit weniger Anspruch auf Richtigkeit. Sonst gibt's noch User, die sich von deinen Behauptungen beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Im Deutschen Betretungsrecht ist das auch so geregelt



Das wäre mir neu. 

Es ist wohl eher so, das die gängige Rechtssprechung vom "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr" ausgeht und damit nur ausschließt, dass der Grundbesitzer eine besondere Pflicht hat einen (Wald)Weg in einem definierten Zustand begeh- oder befahrbar zu halten.
Ob im Einzelfall eine Haftung gegeben ist, wird bisher individuell entschieden und ist m.W.n. eben nicht generell geregelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (4. August 2017)

@CreepingDeath 
Mal ganz ohne Bezug zum Thema.

Dass du persönlich, und zum Teil beleidigend postest ist ja offensichtlich.

Wie würdest du in einem Meeting am Konferenztisch argumentieren?

Schalt mal runter.


----------



## black-panther (4. August 2017)

Nix für ungut; CreepingDeath mag ein übler Korinthenkacker und Prinzipienreiter sein (kein Vorwurf, bin ich über weite Strecken ebenso) und somit sehr ... 'nervenstimulierend' , aber argumentativ kann ich da absolut nix falsches entdecken.

Interessant wäre mal seine Ansicht zum Thema selbst.


----------



## TTT (4. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu.


Das ergibt sich zumeist aus anderen Gesetzen und der Rechtssprechung, in MeckPom z.B. ist es aber sogar explizit im LWaldG geregelt (§ 28 LWaldG – Betreten des Waldes):


> Die Haftung der Waldbesitzer ist nicht nach Satz 3 Nummer 2 oder 4 Buchstabe b ausgeschlossen, wenn die Schädigung von Personen, die den Wald betreten, von Waldbesitzern vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig herbeigeführt wird.


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Das ergibt sich zumeist aus ...der Rechtssprechung



Sag ich doch.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. August 2017)

Wer sich die Rechtsprechung in Österreich und Deutschland ansieht wird feststellen, dass es bereits jetzt schon, trotzt sehr unterschiedlicher Formulierungen, keinen signifikanten Unterschied bei der Verkehrssicherungspflicht der Wegehalter gibt.

Die Haftungsfrage ist in Österreich und Deutschland bereits ausreichend geklärt und alles andere ist eine Scheindiskussion, die im Falle einer Änderung der Wegefreiheit in Österreich unproblematisch beendet werden kann.

Btw.: Die Unterstützung der Freigabe von Forststraßen für Radfahrer halte ich für hinderlich.


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. August 2017)

Skwal schrieb:


> @CreepingDeath
> Dass du persönlich, und zum Teil beleidigend postest ist ja offensichtlich.
> Wie würdest du in einem Meeting am Konferenztisch argumentieren?
> Schalt mal runter.



Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wann ich in dieser Diskussion unsachlich war. Persönlich? Notgedrungen vielleicht. Beleidigend sicher nicht. Wenn du mir sagst, was du als beleidigend auffasst, kann ich das vielleicht aufklären.



black-panther schrieb:


> Nix für ungut; CreepingDeath mag ein übler Korinthenkacker und Prinzipienreiter sein (kein Vorwurf, bin ich über weite Strecken ebenso) und somit sehr ... 'nervenstimulierend' , aber argumentativ kann ich da absolut nix falsches entdecken.
> Interessant wäre mal seine Ansicht zum Thema selbst.


Tatsächlich sind es ja gerade zwei Themata: 
1. Die Öffnung lediglich von Forststraßen: Hier sehe ich zwei Ansätze. Entweder man begrüßt das als ersten Schritt in die richtige Richtung, oder man lehnt es ab, weil dadurch der Druck herausgenommen wird und das Ziel der Wegefreiheit noch langsamer erreicht wird. Insgeheim hänge ich der Variante 1 an, genauso wie ich stringenterweise einzelne freigegebene Trails nicht ablehne. Beides würde ich aber nach außen nicht unterstützen, damit nicht im Ansatz der Eindruck entstehen kann, wir wollten bloß auf Forstautobahnen und in Ghettos fahren wollen. Mein Ansatz ist klar. Volle Wegefreiheit für MTB. Wanderer dürfen auf vertraglich festgelegten Forststraßen zu Hütten gehen. Jäger dürfen außerhalb der Schonzeit Gatterjagd betreiben. Mit dem Kompromiss, dass wir alle den Wald gleichberechtigt nutzen dürfen, könnte ich aber leben. Ich wäre sogar zu Zugeständnissen breit: Etwa brauchen MTBer sicher nicht querfeldeinfahren oder einfach irgendwo "Trails bauen". Das wichtigste Zugeständnis wäre allerdings:
2. Die Haftungsfrage bleibt so wie sie ist. Das heißt, dass der Eigentümer weiterhin natürlich bei Vorsatz haftet. Das heißt ebenso, dass er bei Fahrlässigkeit haften kann, sofern der Schaden durch sein aktives Tun verursacht wird. Das soll heißen, dass er haftet, wenn er den Weg ausdrücklich (!) freigibt. Das heißt aber insbesondere, dass der Forstwirt seiner Arbeit genauso wie bisher nachgehen kann und mit keinen zusätzlichen Sicherungspflichten und damit in letzter Konsequenz natürlich auch mit mehr finanziellem Aufwand konfrontiert wird. Sollte dann irgendein Legist im Ministerium auf die Idee kommen, dass das systemwidrig und die Haftung wie gegenüber Wanderern auszugestalten wäre, würde ICH mich natürlich auch nicht darüber aufregen. Ich könnte aber verstehen, wenn dies die Forstwirte täten, bekämen sie sodann keine Entschädigung.


----------



## steiggeist (4. August 2017)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Btw.: Die Unterstützung der Freigabe von Forststraßen für Radfahrer halte ich für hinderlich.



Ich kann deine Befürchtungen verstehen.
Natürlich ist das eine Art "Bedrohung" für euch in D, wenn jetzt auch in Ö quasi eine "2m-Regelung" kommt, und wir das als Fortschritt sehen.
Daher musst du als deutscher Interesssensvertreter diesen Teilschritt ablehnen.

In Anbetracht der Verbesserung für OÖ/NÖ/STMK/K und des momentan politisch möglichen wäre die Freigabe der Forststraßen - aus österreichischer Sicht - ein wichtiger Schritt nach vorne.

(Die Diskussion ob Teilschritte gut oder schlecht sind, zieht sich durch alle zivilgesellschaftlichen Bewegegungen. Z.B bei den Tierrechtlern: sind bessere Haltungsbedingungen anzustreben, oder untermauern sie nur den Status Quo?
Ähnliche bei uns: Sind vertragliche Regelungen in der jetzigen Gesetzeslage gut? Sollen wir gebaute Trails unterstützen? Wir sagen hier grundsätzlich "... ja, aber nur in Verbindung mit dem Fahrrecht auf Straßen und Wegen.")


----------



## Skwal (4. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> wenn du dich nicht laufend blöd stellen würdest.





CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Du bist leider, was sinnerfassendes Lesen angeht, leider (Ich meine das absolut ernst) wirklich minderbegabt



Das würdest du also in einem Meeting deinem Gegenüber ins Gesicht sagen, und dich wundern wenn derjenige es als beleidigend auffasst?

Vielleicht hat du im Inhalt ja recht, keine Ahnung, aber dein Ton lässt sich verbessern.


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. August 2017)

Skwal schrieb:


> Das würdest du also in einem Meeting deinem Gegenüber ins Gesicht sagen, und dich wundern wenn derjenige es als beleidigend auffasst?
> 
> Vielleicht hat du im Inhalt ja recht, keine Ahnung, aber dein Ton lässt sich verbessern.



Eine Beleidigung ist, wenn man einen anderen beschimpft oder verspottet (...). Die von dir aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitate hingegen sind Tatsachenbehauptungen, für welche sich in diesem Thread die Wahrheitsbeweise finden. Wenn jemand 1 (in Worten: einen) Paragraphen verlinkt und behauptet, dass in diesem stünde, dass Wegehalter auf Forstwegen nicht gegenüber Wanderern haften würden, dort jedoch das genaue Gegenteil normiert ist, dann trifft entweder das erste oder das zweite Zitat zu. Und ja: Wenn das in einem Meeting mein Gegenüber (so wie hier) öfters machen würde, gleichzeitig aber mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung auftritt und andere damit vielleicht auch noch überzeugt, dann würde ich das meinem Gegenüber auch ins Gesicht sagen. Erst recht, wenn es mir ein ehrliches Anliegen ist, dass er die Rechtslage versteht, weil er mich nach dem Meeting gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit vertreten will. Beleidigen will ich Steiggeist, der mit Engagement für unsere Sache eintritt, sicher nicht.


----------



## TTT (4. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Daher musst du als deutscher Interesssensvertreter diesen Teilschritt ablehnen.


 @Sun on Tour ist Jurist und wie die meisten guten Juristen (und dafür halte ich ihn), denkt er in völlig anderen Kategorien. Ich würde mich sehr täuschen, wenn seiner Aussage die nationale Brille zugrunde läge. Das Problem ist, dass die 5 Zwischenschritte, die zum Verständnis seiner Position für uns nötig wären für ihn so selbstverständlich sind, dass er gar nicht darauf kommt, dass man sie uns erklären müsste (bzw. ihm nicht einmal bewusst ist, dass hier Zwischenschritte existieren) und andererseits wir ohne diese Zwischenschritte keine Chance haben im zu folgen.
Ich hatte beruflich mal längere Zeit mit einem exzellenten Anwalt zu tun und es war für uns beide ein harter aber äußerst hilfreicher Lernprozess!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (18. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Tatsache ist auch, dass die Sorgfaltspflichten des Grundeigentümers deutlich erhöht würden, wenn Radler legal ihre Wege befahren dürften. Liegt zB heute ein Baum quer über einen tiefen Weg etwa in einer Höhe von 1,5m braucht der Forstwirt einmal gar nichts tun. Jeder Wanderer wird unfallfrei unter dem Baum durchkommen. Hingegen haut sich jeder so und so vielte Downhiller heftig den Kopf an, wenn er nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen kann. Daher kann man durchaus nachvollziehen, dass Forstwirte keine Haftung für Radfahrer im Wald übernehmen wollen.


ich versteh nicht, was aktuell bei der situation mit den skitourengehern anders sein soll? wenn ich mit den skiern den forstweg runterbrettere und dort der baum liegt kann ich genauso wenig bremsen. hier wäre der forstwirt demnach ebenfalls bereits einem latenten risiko ausgesetzt. nochdazu, da durch schneebruch ja wesentlich mehr bäume rumliegen... 

die forststraßen freigabe wäre jedenfalls ein erster schritt. hier in kärnten ist es einfach ein schmarrn, man kann kaum unbekannte wege/routen fahren, da man nie weiß, was einem erwartet. heute erst wieder die beschilderung wie im anhang zu sehen angetroffen. bin dann noch paar meter rein, aber wenn ich dann auch noch einen, wenn auch nicht im einsatz stehenden, forwarder sehe, lasse ich es... diese woche auch einer tafel begegnet wo radfahrer ausgeschlossen wurden, da war aber zumindest die schranke offen, hat mich daher nicht abgehalten. trotzdem bleibt bei solchen fahrten immer ein ungutes gefühl, v.a. wenn man in der konkreten region die umstände nicht kennt.


----------



## jawbone (22. August 2017)

*Konflikt Waldbesitzer vs. Mountainbiker beendet*

http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2861511/


----------



## steiggeist (22. August 2017)

#kegalbiken in der Steiermark?

Wir (upmove) waren voriges Jahr zu Gesprächen bezüglich eines "MTB Modell Steiermark" eingeladen.

Der an sich konstruktive Dialog brach dann plötzlich ab, und heute wurde bei einer Pressekonferenz eine "Beilegung des Mountainbiking Konflikts" verkündet.

Wenn Radfahrer in der Steiermark zukünftig nicht mehr mit Konflikten zu rechnen haben freut uns das.

http://steiermark.orf.at/news/stories/2861511/

Ansonsten ist der Neuigkeitswert des Berichts eher mager, und vom Grundsatz "Lenkung durch hochqualitativen, steiermarkweiten Angebot, keine Verbote, keine Strafen" ist leider nichts zu lesen.


----------



## bern (22. August 2017)

wahrscheinlich wollte das land dann doch lieber einen verhandlungspartner, der sich immer wieder gegen die generelle freigabe von wegen ausgesprochen hat.

schau ma mal, dann seh ma schon. schlimmstenfalls ändert sich halt nix. und vielleicht ists ja wirklich ein anreiz für grundbesitzer, dass sie dem land jede harvesterschneise als bikestrecke verkaufen?


----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Wenn Radfahrer in der Steiermark zukünftig nicht mehr mit Konflikten zu rechnen haben freut uns das.



"Ein Jahr lang haben sich Waldbesitzer, Mountainbiker und Naturschützer mit Vertretern der Politik ausgetauscht und ein Modell zur Zufriedenheit aller erarbeitet."

Wer waren diese Mountainbiker?


----------



## steiggeist (22. August 2017)

Unter anderen (AV, NF, Jürgen Pail) wir von upmove.
Das hier vorgestellte Ergebnis spiegelt den Inhalt der Gespräche nicht wider.


----------



## payne (25. August 2017)

Unlängst in Oberösterreich

Do ist Radlforan verbotn!!! 
Wos duast du mitn Radl do? 
Host du des Schüdl untn ned gsegn? 
des is MEI Woid 
Sie dürfen hier mit dem Mountainbike nicht fahren das ist ganz klar an dem ausgewiesenen Schild am Anfang dieser Straße ersichtlich! (Stodinger mit Merzedes G am Lande in seiner um viel Geld gepachteten Jagt) 
Hey Du....(fluchtmodus aktivert) 
WOS DUAST DU DO????? 
Is Kripin mit de Radln oiwai... 
Herst du mochst den gonzn Weg hi mit deine Bremsn


----------



## black-panther (25. August 2017)

Und nun?


----------



## payne (25. August 2017)

Wollte einen Ausweis von mir musste Kurz Lachen und bin weitergefahren.Aber genau das ist was mir hier in Österreich am Nerv geht jeder kümmert sich um jeden Schassss der komplett für die Fisch is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (25. August 2017)

Heldenhaft!


----------



## payne (25. August 2017)

Warum Heldenhaft  ganz normale Realität in Österreich.


----------



## payne (27. August 2017)

*EUE BIKE-STRECKENKompromiss soll Streit ums Mountainbiken entschärfen*

Mit einem Mustervertrag und einem eigenen Vermittler will die Landesregierung neue Mountainbike-Strecken in der Steiermark schaffen. Auf diesem Weg soll der Dauerstreit zwischen Bikern und Grundbesitzuern gütlich beigelegt werden.

...

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...cken_Kompromiss-soll-Streit-ums-Mountainbiken


----------



## payne (27. August 2017)

*Nummerntaferl für E-Bikes*

*https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/nummerntaferl-fuer-e-bikes/281.852.657*

*Pisten gefährden den Sommertourismus*

*https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/pisten-gefaehrden-den-sommertourismus/280.219.103*


----------



## Sadem (28. August 2017)

Der Herr Agrar-Landesrat made my day: "Hier gibt’s keine Grenze mehr von Alter und Fitness. Die Erfindung des E-Bikes stellt sogar die Viagra-Pille in den Schatten."


----------



## payne (28. August 2017)

*Bikestrecke: Täter spannte Drahtfalle auf Kopfhöhe*

_Gefährlicher Vorfall am „Wurzeltrail“ in der Mountainbike-Zone in Weidlingbach bei Klosterneuburg: Ein Unbekannter legte und spannte Fallen entlang der Strecke._







http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/nie...ter-spannte-Drahtfalle-auf-Kopfhoehe-50356774

Nur noch Geisteskranke unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (29. August 2017)

*Nagelbretter, Drahtfallen: Sabotage am Trail ist kein Kavaliersdelikt*

*In Wien und Innsbruck sorgen zwei aktuelle Fälle von Trailsabotage auf legalen Strecken für Unruhe in der Bikeszene. Die Täter haben mit schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen zu Rechnen

http://mobil.derstandard.at/2000063...en-Sabotage-am-Trail-ist-kein-Kavaliersdelikt


*


----------



## herbert2010 (29. August 2017)

wenn ich dran denke wie oft ich den wurzeltrail mit meinem junior fahre, würde ich den arsch gerne in die finger bekommen


----------



## black-panther (29. August 2017)

Das ist echt nur krank


----------



## Airigh (29. August 2017)

So eine Vorgehensweise kann man einfach nicht gut heißen und muss verurteilt werden - leider wird der ewige Konflikt Wanderer vs. Mountainbiker immer wieder durch absolut Hirnfreies Handeln angefacht.
Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider auf beiden Seiten, mich als Wanderer stören Mountainbiker, die, wenn ich zur Seite gehe, nicht abbremsen und viel zu knapp an mir mit vollem Speed vorbeifahren - muss nicht sein. Auf der anderen Seite stören mich als Mountainbiker auch Wanderer, die meinen, der Trail/Wanderweg gehört nur Ihnen und sie brauchen gar nicht zur Seite gehen.

Fallen stellen, die schwere Verletzungen nach sich ziehen können, gehen gar nicht! Hier sollte auf jeden Fall gehörig gestraft werden, sollte man jemanden erwischen - Freiheitsentzug, Schmerzensgeld und/oder Strafgeld in vollem Ausmaß!


----------



## payne (29. August 2017)

*Die Täter haben mit schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen zu Rechnen

Bei dieser Kuscheljustiz hat niemand etwas zu befürchten  einen auf Mitleid machen es tut mir so leid sagen und schon gibts harte 100 Euro Geldstrafe na wenn das den Täter nicht Abschreckt na was dann*


----------



## black-panther (29. August 2017)

Satzzeichen erleichtern das Lesen ungemein


----------



## payne (29. August 2017)

Das ist aber enorm Wichtig!!!!


----------



## black-panther (29. August 2017)

Eben, darum sag' ich's ja!


----------



## payne (6. September 2017)

Mödling
*Ein Forst für alle: Neue Routen im WaldFür Mountainbiker aller Klassen wird derzeit an einem neuen Streckenkonzept gefeilt, um Wanderern auszuweichen.*






Stadtrat Leo Lindebner, Umweltbeauftragte Ulla Freilinger, Jagdpächter Günter Weinkopf, Lisa und Herbert Ribarich sowie Daniel Winkler (v.l.) arbeiten ein Mountainbike-Konzept für den Mödlinger Stadtwald aus.  

http://www.noen.at/moedling/moedling-ein-forst-fuer-alle-neue-routen-im-wald/59.741.717


----------



## steiggeist (16. September 2017)

Auf Facebook ist dieses Video aufgetaucht. Kann auch ohne FB - Zugang angesehen werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (16. September 2017)

Haha, der ist ja ein Prototyp: laut schnaufend + kurz vorm Herzkasperl for lauter Aufregung ob der pöhsen Mountainbikebrut.  Wo war das denn?


----------



## payne (16. September 2017)

Den Kasperl musst auslachen und weiter fahren was für eine Nullnummer￼￼


----------



## steiggeist (16. September 2017)

roliK schrieb:


> Haha, der ist ja ein Prototyp: laut schnaufend + kurz vorm Herzkasperl for lauter Aufregung ob der pöhsen Mountainbikebrut.  Wo war das denn?


Koralpe, steirische Seite.


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Auf Facebook ist dieses Video aufgetaucht. Kann auch ohne FB - Zugang angesehen werden....


Manch einer sollte sich mit den §§ 120 StGB und 78 Urheberrechtsgesetz beschäftigen. Nur so als Tipp.
Lustig ist es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. September 2017)

haha, aber das gibts schon länger.
egal.

i hoff, der nächste biker, bei dem er sich so aufregt is a e-biker.
weil der kann in akku fürn defi hernehmen...


----------



## rpguagua (18. September 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Manch einer sollte sich mit den §§ 120 StGB und 78 Urheberrechtsgesetz beschäftigen. Nur so als Tipp.
> Lustig ist es natürlich trotzdem.


Das ist aber irgendwie schon öffentlicher Raum --> da ja das freie Betretungsrecht gilt. Die Aussagen sind jetzt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt als privat einzustufen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. September 2017)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Das ist aber irgendwie schon öffentlicher Raum --> da ja das freie Betretungsrecht gilt. Die Aussagen sind jetzt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt als privat einzustufen.


Das lässt sich in der Art argumentieren. Ob das Argument durchgeht, ist halt unklar und darauf würde ich mich nicht unbedingt einlassen, da der Nutzen der Veröffentlichung (abseits des Gaudiums) endenwollend sein dürfte.


----------



## steiggeist (19. September 2017)

#legalbiken in Österreich?
Wieder einmal endete ein Radausflug auf einer Forststraße vor Gericht...
https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/magazin-bi...86d16e838.html


----------



## black-panther (19. September 2017)

Holla, nettes Brodie, dass der Herr Dr. da fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (19. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken in Österreich?
> Wieder einmal endete ein Radausflug auf einer Forststraße vor Gericht...
> https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/magazin-bi...86d16e838.html


Einmal den Vornamen und einmal den Nachnahmen abzukürzen, ist eventuell nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Im Übrigen würde ich die Polemik weglassen, da sie maximal den Eifer bei der Gegenseite weckt, sonst aber nix bringt. Dafür könntest du mehr Information in den Artikel packen, etwa wo der Vorfall stattgefunden hat. Das könnte nämlich anderen MTBer helfen.


----------



## steiggeist (19. September 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Einmal den Vornamen und einmal den Nachnahmen abzukürzen, ist eventuell nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Im Übrigen würde ich die Polemik weglassen, da sie maximal den Eifer bei der Gegenseite weckt, sonst aber nix bringt. Dafür könntest du mehr Information in den Artikel packen, etwa wo der Vorfall stattgefunden hat. Das könnte nämlich anderen MTBer helfen.


werde die Anregungen dem Kollegen, der die PA verfasst hat weiter geben.


----------



## CreepingDeath (19. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> werde die Anregungen dem Kollegen, der die PA verfasst hat weiter geben.


----------



## F-Bike (19. September 2017)

Sind das die netten Brüder ??
https://de-de.facebook.com/stiftgoettweig/


----------



## payne (19. September 2017)

*REGION STEYR-KIRCHDORF. Eine 450 Kilometer lange Mountainbike-Tour verbindet die Nationalparks Kalkalpen und Gesäuse und soll den Tourismus in der Grenzregion Oberösterreich-Steiermark stärken.

https://www.tips.at/news/losenstein/land-leute/402937-einzigartig-in-oesterreich*

http://www.transnationalpark.at/


----------



## MrFlip0815 (19. September 2017)

Es tut mir wirklich leid aber die Touren im Hintergebirge und im Enns- sowie Steyrtal sind an Langweiligkeit (für mich - ich bin dort schon einiges gefahren) kaum zu überbieten. Es freut mich, dass sich ein bisserl was tut in Österreich aber mit (legalem) Mountainbiken hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun. Höhenmeter auf der Forstraße kann man auch mit dem Crossbike fressen :/ Auf 450km gibt es 1,5km Trail (vermutlich am Wurbauerkogel Richtung Windischgarsten?). Es ist zum Heulen in Österreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (19. September 2017)

Dann habe ich einer Freundin (lebt in Österreich) nicht umsonst ein Crossbike anstelle eines MTB's empfohlen. 
Es bleibt für mich (auch wenn in D. lebenden) unverständlich, wieso in Ö. dieses Verbot gilt.
Die Gesetzgeber tuen einen auf Öko, die Natur soll doch geschont werden usw., dabei sollten Sie sich mal mit der eigenen Lebenseinstellung befassen (jeden Meter mit dem Auto fahren, Fleisch essen in Übermengen, das Letztere ist die größte Umweltproblematik)... aber ich mag mal nicht zu sehr ausholen.
Bleibt nur zu wüschen, dass es in Ö. irgendwann eine Veränderung gibt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken in Österreich?
> Wieder einmal endete ein Radausflug auf einer Forststraße vor Gericht...
> https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/magazin-bi...86d16e838.html



Soviel zur gerne gepredigten Nächstenliebe und Vergebung...
Ich freue mich auf den Shitstorm....


----------



## steiggeist (20. September 2017)

#legalbiken in Niederösterreich in Zahlen:

120.000€ für 700m "Bikepark" (Siehe Beitrag in den NÖN: https://goo.gl/bvRM4A)

Wir erlauben uns in diesem Zusammenhang an unsere kürzliche Aussendung zu erinnern(https://goo.gl/Y93kPB). Dort berichteten wir, dass Radfahren auf einer Forststraße für den Sportler in diesem Bundesland mit ca. 1000€ für Besitzstörung incl Gerichtskosten zu Buche schlugen.

In Annaberg veranstalteten wir auch schon eine Trutzpartie(https://goo.gl/hFTvey), weil dort ein Kollege von der Polizei beim Radfahren auf einer Forststraße des Stiftes Lilienfeld ertappt worden war(https://goo.gl/FMiMVk).


----------



## CreepingDeath (20. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken in Niederösterreich in Zahlen:
> 
> 120.000€ für 700m "Bikepark" (Siehe Beitrag in den NÖN: https://goo.gl/bvRM4A)
> 
> ...


Verstehen tu ich das nicht. Eine Besitzstörungsklage, bei welcher sich der Störer nur "das Urteil" abholt, sollte sich eigentlich mit ca EUR 350 zu Buche schlagen, wobei die Gerichtsgebühren EUR 107 ausmachen und darin enthalten sind.


----------



## steiggeist (20. September 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Verstehen tu ich das nicht. Eine Besitzstörungsklage, bei welcher sich der Störer nur "das Urteil" abholt, sollte sich eigentlich mit ca EUR 350 zu Buche schlagen, wobei die Gerichtsgebühren EUR 107 ausmachen und darin enthalten sind.


aus https://goo.gl/Y93kPB:


> Franz G. spart sich die Kosten für eine anwaltliche Vertretung da ohnehin nichts zu gewinnen ist, und nimmt das Urteil zur Kenntnis. Nun wartet er auf die Bekanntmachung der Benediktiner, welchem karitativen Zweck die 500 Euro, die er nun an deren Anwalt zu bezahlen hat, zugeführt werden.
> Zusätzlich werden noch ca. 300 Euro Gerichtskosten fällig. Somit darf man als MountainbikerIn in Österreich beim Radln auf einer Forststraße mit einem Ticket von ca. 800-900 Euro pro Fahrt rechnen.


daraus wurden die *ca.* 1000€


----------



## franzam (20. September 2017)

Wenn ich so etwas lese, wird bei mir der Wunsch immer größer die kirchliche Mafia zu enteignen


----------



## payne (20. September 2017)

Alle Religionen gehören Enteignet


----------



## CreepingDeath (21. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> aus https://goo.gl/Y93kPB:
> 
> daraus wurden die *ca.* 1000€


Und das verstehe ich eben nicht. Die Kosten des gegnerischen Anwalts sollten im Normalfall ca 240 ausmachen und die des Gerichts 107, also insgesamt 350. Nur wenn man diesen 350 noch 500 zuschlägt, die aber nicht bezahlt wurden, käme man auf 800-900, welche man auf 1000 aufrunden könnte. Es bliebe aber dabei, dass der Spaß nicht mehr als 350 gekostet hat.


----------



## steiggeist (21. September 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Und das verstehe ich eben nicht. Die Kosten des gegnerischen Anwalts sollten im Normalfall ca 240 ausmachen und die des Gerichts 107, also insgesamt 350. Nur wenn man diesen 350 noch 500 zuschlägt, die aber nicht bezahlt wurden, käme man auf 800-900, welche man auf 1000 aufrunden könnte. Es bliebe aber dabei, dass der Spaß nicht mehr als 350 gekostet hat.


Die 500€ sind zusätzlich zu den 350€ fällig.
Gesagt ist nur noch nicht, für welchen "Guten Zweck" das Stift die "Spende" zu verwenden gedenkt.


----------



## CreepingDeath (21. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Die 500€ sind zusätzlich zu den 350€ fällig.
> Gesagt ist nur noch nicht, für welchen "Guten Zweck" das Stift die "Spende" zu verwenden gedenkt.


Wieso sollten in einem Besitzstörungsverfahren (nebst Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten) irgendwelche Zahlungen fällig werden? Das Begehren lautet auf Feststellung der Besitzstörung, künftige Unterlassung und eventuell Herstellung des rechtmäßigen Zustands - aber nicht auf Zahlung. Ich kann das - obwohl ich es redlich versuche - nicht nachvollziehen.

Edit: Oder war es kein Besitzstörungsverfahren, sondern eine andere Klage? Falls ja, würde mich interessieren, was eingeklagt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiggeist (22. September 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wieso sollten in einem Besitzstörungsverfahren (nebst Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten) irgendwelche Zahlungen fällig werden? Das Begehren lautet auf Feststellung der Besitzstörung, künftige Unterlassung und eventuell Herstellung des rechtmäßigen Zustands - aber nicht auf Zahlung. Ich kann das - obwohl ich es redlich versuche - nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Edit: Oder war es kein Besitzstörungsverfahren, sondern eine andere Klage? Falls ja, würde mich interessieren, was eingeklagt wurde.



Wahrscheinlich hätte der Kollege es billiger haben können, wenn er sich einen Anwalt genommen hat.
Es ging um Unterlassung und Besitzstörung. 

Zur Ergänzung: währe er upmove Mitglied und uns der Vorfall von Beginn weg bekannt gewesen, hätten wir ihm kostenlose rechtliche Unterstützung zukommen lassen können.


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hätte der Kollege es billiger haben können, wenn er sich einen Anwalt genommen hat.
> Es ging um Unterlassung und Besitzstörung.
> 
> Zur Ergänzung: währe er upmove Mitglied und uns der Vorfall von Beginn weg bekannt gewesen, hätten wir ihm kostenlose rechtliche Unterstützung zukommen lassen können.


Insbesondere hätte er es billiger gehabt, wenn er gleich gezahlt hätte. In den Verfahren kann man ohnehin keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## hulster (22. September 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Es bliebe aber dabei, dass der Spaß nicht mehr als 350 gekostet hat.



Die Formulierung zeigt ja schon ne gewisse Abstumpfung. 350 € !!!!! für eine nicht existente Besitzzerstörung?????


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. September 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Die Formulierung zeigt ja schon ne gewisse Abstumpfung. 350 € !!!!! für eine nicht existente Besitzzerstörung?????


Das ist bloß die völlig emotionslose Feststellung, wie viel so ein Besitzstörungsverfahren, in das man mit einer Chance von eins zu ein paar hunderttausend verwickelt wird, kostet. Das muss man im Einzelfall keineswegs gutheißen, aber generell braucht man sich davor weniger zu fürchten, als vor EUR 1000 (die weiß Gott wie zusammengekommen sind).


----------



## steiggeist (22. September 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das ist bloß die völlig emotionslose Feststellung, wie viel so ein Besitzstörungsverfahren, in das man mit einer Chance von eins zu ein paar hunderttausend verwickelt wird, kostet. Das muss man im Einzelfall keineswegs gutheißen, aber generell braucht man sich davor weniger zu fürchten, als vor EUR 1000 (die weiß Gott wie zusammengekommen sind).


Dazu kommt halt die Verwaltungsstrafe, die auch noch mal bis zu 750€ (im Maximalfall) ausmachen kann.
Und der vermieste Ausflug. Der ist halt unbezahlbar, trotz gedeckter Mastercard ;-)


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Dazu kommt halt die Verwaltungsstrafe, die auch noch mal bis zu 750€ (im Maximalfall) ausmachen kann.
> Und der vermieste Ausflug. Der ist halt unbezahlbar, trotz gedeckter Mastercard ;-)


Wenn du meinst, dass diese Polemik der Sache hilft,  sei dir das unbenommen. In der Realität hat der Herr Dr. wohl gar keine Verwaltungsstrafe erhalten und wenn dann wohl etwa ein Zwanzigstel der von dir geschriebenen Zahl. Ich würde einfach bei den Fakten bleiben. Die sind Unrecht genug und viel schwieriger anzugreifen.


----------



## steiggeist (26. September 2017)

Artikel dazu im NÖ-Kurier


----------



## hulster (26. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Artikel dazu im NÖ-Kurier



Zitat: "Wir wollen Mountainbiker nicht aussperrren...."

.... aber unseren Besitzstand demonstrieren, damit wir für jeden geöffneten/freigegeben Weg richtig Kohle kassieren können....


----------



## steiggeist (26. September 2017)

#legalbiken und das Eigentum

In der aktuellen Ausgabe 2017/04 seiner Mitgliederzeitschrift "Bergauf" gibt der ÖAV Grundbesitzern Raum für eine Stellungnahme zum aktuellen Konflikt um die Aufnahme des Radfahrens auf Forststraßen (und ev. geeigneten Wegen) in das Betretungsrechts im Forstgesetz, §33. Wir haben ihn gelesen und hier ist unsere Stellungnahme dazu (weil wir keine des ÖAV gefunden haben, und einige dort stehende Aussagen nicht unkommentiert bleiben können).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (26. September 2017)

Geld war und ist den Pfaffen immer schon deren einziger Glaube wenn ich an was glauben will brauch ich keine Kirche.Das ganze Mountainbike Verteufeln ist doch nur noch Absurd ich Morde nicht ich verpeste die Umwelt nicht ich mache keinen Lärm ich vergewaltige niemanden ich schade keinen Tieren und werde behandelt wie ein Verbrecher langsam macht das alles keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## CreepingDeath (26. September 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Artikel dazu im NÖ-Kurier


Das Zivilgericht verurteilt zu Strafzahlungen? Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## steiggeist (28. September 2017)

#legalbiken in Niederösterreich im Medienecho

Die "Niederöstereichischen Nachichrichten(NÖN)" und der "Kurier" berichteten in ihren lokalen Ausgaben über die Besitzstörungsklage des Stift Göttweig gegen unseren Kollegen Franz Glaser, der auf einer Forststraße - natürlich unerlaubt - unterwegs war.

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/legal-bik...ms/magazin-rubrik-legal-biken/984d16e840.html


----------



## jawbone (2. Oktober 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das Zivilgericht verurteilt zu Strafzahlungen? Man lernt nie aus...


ich frag mich echt, was deine ständige i tüpfel reiterei bringen soll. jedem nicht juristen ist es in der konsequenz egal, ob er 300 € strafe oder 300 € schadenersatz zahlen muss.
genau so ist es wohl für die allermeisten "unerheblich" ob man 350 € oder 850 € zahlen muss, wenn man demgegenüber sieht, dass man für zu schnelles autofahren 20 € zahlt - es fehlt die verhältnismäßigkeit.


----------



## payne (3. Oktober 2017)

*Wahlhilfe für Mountainbiker: Wer Wege sperrt und wer sie freigeben will*

*http://mobil.derstandard.at/2000065...inbiker-Wer-Wege-sperrt-und-wer-sie-freigeben*

Ich Wähle die Sozialdemokraten trotzdem nicht keine Chance.

*Der Weg ist das Ziel: Falsches Fahrverhalten zerstört mehr als nur Trails*

*http://mobil.derstandard.at/2000064...ches-Fahrverhalten-zerstoert-mehr-als?ref=rec*


----------



## MrFlip0815 (3. Oktober 2017)

Was bringt auch eine Freigabe von Forstraßen, wenn es kein Trailangebot gibt? Oder ist das nur der erste Schritt um in gefühlten 35 Jahren dann langsam - wenn Gras über die Sache gewachen ist - eine Freigabe von Wanderwegen zu fordern? Wie ist die Einstellung von upmove zu Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (3. Oktober 2017)

jawbone schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt, was deine ständige i tüpfel reiterei bringen soll. jedem nicht juristen ist es in der konsequenz egal, ob er 300 € strafe oder 300 € schadenersatz zahlen muss.
> genau so ist es wohl für die allermeisten "unerheblich" ob man 350 € oder 850 € zahlen muss, wenn man demgegenüber sieht, dass man für zu schnelles autofahren 20 € zahlt - es fehlt die verhältnismäßigkeit.


Die I-Tüpferreiterei bringt mir, dass ich vielleicht irgendwann erfahre, was dort wirklich passiert ist und was eingeklagt wurde. Ich denke, das hat außerdem etwas mit seriöser Berichterstattung zu tun. Die 500 waren (wie sich endlich aus dem NÖN-Artikel ergibt) offenbar Anwaltskosten, keine Strafe und auch kein Schadenersatz. Es wurde also Unterlassungsklage eingebracht, wohl ähnlich wie bei Dr. Gürtler. Dagegen kann man sich anders wehren als gegen Besitzstörungsklagen. Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, schön - mich schon.


----------



## steiggeist (3. Oktober 2017)

MrFlip0815 schrieb:


> Was bringt auch eine Freigabe von Forstraßen, wenn es kein Trailangebot gibt? Oder ist das nur der erste Schritt um in gefühlten 35 Jahren dann langsam - wenn Gras über die Sache gewachen ist - eine Freigabe von Wanderwegen zu fordern? Wie ist die Einstellung von upmove zu Trails?



Unser Begehr ist in meiner Signatur abzulesen.

Aber: Die Freigabe der Forststraßen wäre in OÖ/NÖ/STMK/K/B (tw. auch V/SBG) ein riesengroßer Schritt nach vorne.
Dann gäbe es in diesen Bundesländern zumindest die gleiche gesetzliche Bewegungsfreiheit wie praktisch jetzt in Tirol.
Und die Klagen und Strafen für das Radfahren auf Forststraßen hätten ein Ende.

Wir gehen davon aus, dass nach einer Freigabe der Forststraßen es leichter wäre auch Trails frei zu bekommen, wenn der Tourismus dann "offiziele Strecken" auf vertraglicher Basis in  Kooperation mit dem Grundbesitzer regelt.
Weil: Die Freigabe der Forststraßen ist ein "Gamechanger": Jetzt sagt der Grundbesitzer "Nein" und kann dieses "Nein" mit Hilfe des Gesetztes sehr leicht durchsetzten. Nachher werden die Radfahrer fahren. Er wird dann eher auf die Bedürfnisse der Erholungssuchenden eingehen, wenn dadurch offizielle Strecken entstehen(für die er dann auch eine kleine Entschädigung bekommt), durch die eine (von ihm gewünschte) Lenkung erzielt wird. Und diese Lenkung wird nur dann erreicht, wenn die angebotene Strecke die von den Radfahrern gewünschte Qualität aufweißt (d.h. Sie kommen auf der Fahrbahn die sie wollen, dort hin, wo sie wollen).


----------



## steiggeist (3. Oktober 2017)

PS.: Es steht jetzt *nicht* "zur Wahl": "Freigabe der Forststraßen" und "Freigabe der Forststraßen und Wege".
Sondern leider nur: "NIX" oder "Freigabe der Forststraßen".
_Take your choice_


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. Oktober 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> PS.: Es steht jetzt *nicht* "zur Wahl": "Freigabe der Forststraßen" und "Freigabe der Forststraßen und Wege".
> Sondern leider nur: "NIX" oder "Freigabe der Forststraßen".
> _Take your choice_


Sollte man seine Wahl wirklich von diesem Thema abhängig machen, oder gibt es nicht doch noch Wichtigeres?


----------



## MrFlip0815 (3. Oktober 2017)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung @steiggeist. Auch wenn ich davon nicht völlig überzeugt bin, hoffe ich dass eure Bewegung Erfolg hat. Vielleicht wird der E-MTB Trend in Österreich den zwingend nötigen Durchbruch erreichen.


----------



## payne (5. Oktober 2017)

*Mountainbike-Fahrverbot sorgt für Diskussionen*

Die Naturfreunde Vorarlberg bestehen auf ihrer Forderung, das grundsätzliche Radfahr-Verbot auf Forststraßen aufzuheben. Mountainbiker würden damit in die Illegalität gedrängt, obwohl sich das Biken - sei es im Sporthandel oder im Tourismus immer mehr zum Wirtschaftsfaktor entwickle.
Freie Fahrt für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker auf Forststraßen fordern die Naturfreunde. Erich Schwärzler (ÖVP), in der Landesregierung für Forstwirtschaft zuständig, ist dagegen. Es gebe bereits ausgewiesene Biker-Strecken, auf denen das Land auch die Haftung übernommen habe, so Schwärzler.





Fotolia/Symbolbild​*Heißes Eisen ist die Haftungsfrage*

Die Haftungsfrage ist ein heißes Thema: Grundeigentümer und Wegeerhalter fürchten zur Kasse gebeten zu werden, wenn ein Mountainbiker etwa wegen eines Schlaglochs auf ihrer Straße stürzt. Unter anderem deshalb beharren sie auf dem Fahrverbot. Mit einer Änderung des Forstgesetzes im Nationalrat könnte klar gestellt werden, dass Mountainbiker bei Stürzen selber verantwortlich sind, sagt Günter Griesser von den Naturfreunden.
*Generelles Fahrverbot nur in Vorarlberg*

Ein grundsätzliches Verbot, mit dem Fahrrad auf Forststraßen zu fahren, gibt es nur in Österreich. In den acht Nachbarländern gibt es kein generelles Fahrverbot. Schwärzler bleibt aber dabei, dass die Vorarlberger Lösung die bessere sei.

http://vorarlberg.orf.at/news/stories/2869585/


----------



## hulster (6. Oktober 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> PS.: Es steht jetzt *nicht* "zur Wahl": "Freigabe der Forststraßen" und "Freigabe der Forststraßen und Wege".
> Sondern leider nur: "NIX" oder "Freigabe der Forststraßen".
> _Take your choice_



Wie sieht es mit Trails eigentlich rechtlich bei euch aus? Die Forststraßen Problematik ist ja rechtlich geregelt. Aber Trails? So frei nach dem Motto "was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt" ? Und die Problematik zur zeit mehr darin besteht sich zwischen den Trails zu bewegen, als auf den Trails?


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Oktober 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Trails eigentlich rechtlich bei euch aus? Die Forststraßen Problematik ist ja rechtlich geregelt. Aber Trails? So frei nach dem Motto "was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt" ? Und die Problematik zur zeit mehr darin besteht sich zwischen den Trails zu bewegen, als auf den Trails?


Verboten


----------



## Hiasi87 (6. Oktober 2017)

@hulster was meinst du mit trails? Welche bauen? Wanderwege befahren? Ist alles verboten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2017)

Alles was nicht erlaubt ist, ist verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (6. Oktober 2017)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> @hulster was meinst du mit trails? Welche bauen? Wanderwege befahren? Ist alles verboten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nix bauen. Existierende Wanderwege, schmale Wege, etc.


----------



## Hiasi87 (6. Oktober 2017)

Was ich mich so erinnere ist Strafe günstiger als wenn man auf der Forststraße erwischt wird aber ebenfalls schwerstens verboten wos nich explizit erlaubt ist


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (21. Oktober 2017)

*Rad(-Tourismus) neu erfunden*






Foto: /Südkärnten-Tourismus​Auf der Petzen hat der Flow Country Trail noch immer geöffnet.​​*Viele Wanderer und Biker lassen die Touristiker vom goldenen Herbst träumen.*


https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/rad-tourismus-neu-erfunden/293.249.919


----------



## payne (21. Oktober 2017)

*Naturverjüngung und Mountainbike-Problematik im Mittelpunkt*

*http://www.grenzecho.net/region/eif...g-und-mountainbike-problematik-im-mittelpunkt*


----------



## steiggeist (21. Oktober 2017)

#legalbiken aus der Sicht von Bosch eBike Systems
Aus dem Artikel:
"....
Um den ungetrübten Fahrspaß für Radfahrer und eBiker in Natur, Wald und Bergen zu ermöglichen, ist vielerorts eine Novellierung bestehender Regelungen erforderlich. Fahrradverbände, Tourismusregionen, Fachhandel und Industrie setzen sich für ein freies Wegerecht und für Respekt und Toleranz zwischen allen Erholungsuchenden ein."
Für den Geschäftsleiter von Bosch eBike Systems steht fest: „Pauschalverbote führen zu einem negativen Image für eine ganze Region und behindern Attraktivität, Tourismus und die lokale Bevölkerung. Zentral sind der Appell an Toleranz, Rücksichtnahme, flankiert durch attraktive Angebote.“ Auf dem Mountainbike-Kongress 2017 wurden beispielhafte Projekte aus der Region Trentino und dem Engadin vorgestellt.
..."
Wir sind gespannt, ob das nur schöne Worte für die Sonntagspredigt waren, oder ob Taten folgen.
Wir werden mit dem Geschäftsführer von Bosch eBike Systems, Claus Fleischer, Kontakt aufnehmen.

https://pedelec-elektro-fahrrad.de/...ountainbike-kongress-2017-in-saalbach/136889/


----------



## hulster (21. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, ob gerade die E-MTB Lobby der richtige Weg ist, hier weiterzukommen.

Größere Geschwindigkeit, größere Reichweite, erweiterte Nutzung bei geringer Leistungsfähigkeit der Fahrer (Technik und Kondition).

Insbesondere die höher Geschwindigkeit dürfte der Lobby der anderen Wegenutzer wenig gefallen.

Der Schuß könnte nach hinten losgehen.....


----------



## Hiasi87 (22. Oktober 2017)

Finde des immer wieder super wenn de ganzen Oberförster usw. von Naturschutz Druck auf den Wald der Wald gehört gepflegt und geschützt die Mtber zerstören den Wald usw. sprechen kommts ma hoch. wenn man auf einen Berg steht drüber fliegt oder nur einmal irgendeine Satellitenaufnahme sieht frag ich mich wer den Wald vor denen schützt.  Es werden Straßen gebaut für Schwertransporter und teilweise nicht nur eine aufm Berg sondern meistens gleich 3 wenn ein 20t schwerer Harvester und Forwader im Wald war schauts aus wie wenn is Militär eine Übung gemacht haben. Sosieht ein Wald nicht einmal aus wenn mann ein Enduro Rennen (MX) gemacht hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## waldbauernbub (22. Oktober 2017)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> ...und teilweise nicht nur eine aufm Berg sondern meistens gleich 3 wenn ein 20t schwerer Harvester und Forwader im Wald war schauts aus wie wenn is Militär eine Übung gemacht haben.


Hast du eine bessere Idee, wie man das Holz aus dem Wald bringt? Bin mir sicher, dass die Forstwirtschaft dankbar für Vorschläge wäre. 

Sollte dein Beitrag darauf abzielen, dass die Waldbesitzer nur zum Spaß (und um Mountainbiker zu ärgern) Forststraßen errichten, dann findest du hier in diesem Thread aber sicher auch ein, zwei wackere Mitstreiter für diese Theorie.


----------



## payne (23. Oktober 2017)

Einsatz von Technologie lässt sich durchaus differenziert kritisieren, so verschieden wie die Technologien so unterschiedlich können die Bewertungen sein. Nur weil man an bestimmten Technologien Kritik übt, muss man noch lange kein Mittelalterfreak oder Maschinenstürmer sein.
Nicht zu leugnen ist der Effekt, das durch kapitalintensive Wertschöpfung gerade an diesem beispiel deutlich der wert der arbeit verliert. An wen die Industrie dann irgendwann noch verkaufen soll kann uns der Maschinenbau nicht beantworten...
Technologie kann hervorragend und zukunftsweisend sein, das ist aber nicht mit jeder der fall. Den wald großflächig zu billigem minderwertigen Industriegholz aufzuarbeiten zeugt von verständins für holz auf der eben [wald=alles biomasse=energieträger]. mit einer kleinräumigeren Bewirtschaftung lässt sich ein weitaus hochwertigeres Sortiment aus den wäldern gewinnen, was volkswirtschaftlich bei weitem sinnvoller wäre, nutzen wir doch unsere Mittelgebwirgswälder zur Papierholzgewinnung (als gäbe es davon nicht genug) um Teueres Bauholz aus Skandinavien und Osteuropa zu importieren, Schnittholz sogar aus den USA.

Nur weil man 400 meter an einem tag zu Papierholz schneiden kann, macht es noch keinen sinn aus einem Wald Holz das keine 30€/m bringt zu erzeugen, wenn sich ein nennenswerter anteil zu höherwertigen Produkten nutzen ließe - würde man sich nur die arbeit machen schon bei der ernte zu sortieren.

Solange allerdings Förster sich als Oberjäger und Waldpolizei aufführen, nicht als Holzbauern, und solange die Menschen glauben es wäre gut für uns möglichst viele Holzerntemaschinen in Schweden zu kaufen um Papierholz zu erzeugen, solange wird wohl Hochwertige fichte aus Bosnien, hochwertiges Laubschnittholz aus den USA importiert werden müssen.

Nicht das mich dieses persönlich schädigen würde, ich profitiere von diesem Raubau indem ich die Lücke nutze. So kostet mich ein Schnittholzbaum derzeit denselben Preis wie das was in die Papiermühle geht. Sinnvoll kann die Waldwirtschaft in ihrer derzeitigen form allerdings nur für Leute sein die die Beschaffung von panzern für das Bundesherr  auch für wirtschaftlich sinnvoll halten - mit der begründung das große Maschinen einfach geil sind auch wenn sie zu nix nutze sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (23. Oktober 2017)

*E-Power treibt Radler in Fachhandel und auf die Berge*








http://derstandard.at/2000066270986/E-Power-treibt-Radler-in-Fachhandel-und-auf-die-Berge


----------



## trail_desire (23. Oktober 2017)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Hast du eine bessere Idee, wie man das Holz aus dem Wald bringt? Bin mir sicher, dass die Forstwirtschaft dankbar für Vorschläge wäre.


Wie hat man es denn vor ein paar Jahren gemacht? Als die Maschinen noch nicht so riesig und schwer waren, hat es auch schon Forstwirtschaft gegeben....Der Profit lässt hier leider jegliches Gefühl für die Natur vergessen.


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. Oktober 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wie hat man es denn vor ein paar Jahren gemacht? Als die Maschinen noch nicht so riesig und schwer waren, hat es auch schon Forstwirtschaft gegeben....Der Profit lässt hier leider jegliches Gefühl für die Natur vergessen.


Jaja, die Forstwirtschaft soll so arbeiten wie in den 60er Jahren. In einer post-industriellen Gesellschaft, die sich vom Smartphone bis zum Semmelteigling alles in Hinterindien zusammenlöten lässt. Dabei gehts beim momentanen Holzpreis für viele gar nicht mehr um Profit, sondern ums nackte Überleben ...

Was das "Gefühl für die Natur" angeht: Das hatten "moderne" Gesellschaften noch nie. Zu keiner Zeit. Egal ob marktwirtschaftlich oder stalinistisch. Und selbst bei primitiven Stammesgesellschaften hat man mittlerweile Zweifel. Was sich geändert hat, sind letztendlich nur die Mittel zur Zerstörung und eine aufgeklärte Gesellschaft, die es sich glücklicherweise leisten kann, genau hinzusehen.



payne schrieb:


> Nicht zu leugnen ist der Effekt, das durch kapitalintensive Wertschöpfung gerade an diesem beispiel deutlich der wert der arbeit verliert. An wen die Industrie dann irgendwann noch verkaufen soll kann uns der Maschinenbau nicht beantworten...


Stimmt zu 100%, auch der Rest deines Textes. Freut mich, dass du das so differenziert geschrieben hast. Ich sehe nur nicht, wie die Holzwirtschaft aus diesem Hamsterrad wieder rauskommt. Und was wir Mountainbiker damit zu tun haben. Abgesehen davon, dass wir gerne die einschlägige Infrastruktur nutzen würden.

Jetzt erklären wir diesen naturzerstörenden Unmenschen eh schon seit Jahren, dass sie ihre Wälder total falsch bewirtschaften, ihr Holz mit viel zu großen Maschinen auf viel zu breiten Straßen einbringen, ihr Wild falsch bejagen und auch sonst recht unnötige Zeitgenossen sind. Alles natürlich aus der moralisch überlegenen Position eines fried- und naturliebenden Ressourcenschoners heraus und mit dem Tonfall eines Oberlehrers. 

Und trotzdem sind die noch immer so garstig zu uns. 

Angesichts des NR-Wahlergebnisses und der boomenden Flowtrailbaggerei in Skiliftnähe sollten wir uns sowieso darauf einstellen, dass uns der Status-Quo dereinst vielleicht sogar einmal wie das verlorene Paradies vorkommen wird. Dann nämlich, wenn die Tourismusindustrie, die noch wesentlich unbarmherziger mit natürlichen Ressourcen umgeht als die Kollegen im Forst, ihr Ziel, die flächendeckende Ökonomisierung des gesamten Alpenbogens, erreicht hat.


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. Oktober 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Um den ungetrübten Fahrspaß für Radfahrer und eBiker in Natur, Wald und Bergen zu ermöglichen, ist vielerorts eine Novellierung bestehender Regelungen erforderlich.


Na das ist mal eine Ansage. 

Gedenkt man jetzt seitens Upmove ernsthaft, sich mit der E-Bike-Industrie ins Bett zu legen? Nur damit ein paar Leute legal irgendeinen Kuhsteig runterrumpeln dürfen? Oder, besser noch, einen "Fahrtechnikkurs" bei euch buchen. Woran erinnert mich diese Geisteshaltung jetzt bloß? 

Ah ja, ich hab's: "Der Profit lässt hier leider jegliches Gefühl für die Natur vergessen ..." 

Ehrlich, ich hätte als Upmove-Sympathisant da schon gerne mal geklärt, ob man sich auch für die E-Bikes am Trail einsetzt ...


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2017)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Ehrlich, ich hätte als Upmove-Sympathisant da schon gerne mal geklärt, ob man sich auch für die E-Bikes am Trail einsetzt ...



na das hoffe ich ja doch sonst werden sich die Mitgliederzahlen bald halbieren, wenn ich mir ansehe mit welchen rasanten tempo biker auf e-bikes umsteigen kann man das nur als großes ganzes sehen


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2017)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Was das "Gefühl für die Natur" angeht: Das hatten "moderne" Gesellschaften noch nie. Zu keiner Zeit. Egal ob marktwirtschaftlich oder stalinistisch. Und selbst bei primitiven Stammesgesellschaften hat man mittlerweile Zweifel. Was sich geändert hat, sind letztendlich nur die Mittel zur Zerstörung und eine aufgeklärte Gesellschaft, die es sich glücklicherweise leisten kann, genau hinzusehen.


Korrekt. Sogar die Steinzeitleute haben durch ihre (zB Mammut-) Jagd schon ganze Landstriche in sogar für heute großer Dimension dauerhaft verändert.

Das mit der Nachhaltigen Holz- und Forstwirtschaft erfordert halt überall ein Umdenken, wie immer und überall auf der Welt liegt's halt an zuviel Bedarf wg. zuvielen Menschen.

Das Problem ändert sich ja auch nicht, wenn bei uns plötzlich alles komplett auf Nachhaltig und Ökologisch umgestellt wird, sondern verlagert sich dann nur in andere Länder. Dann fallen die Bäume halt in Sibirien oder anderen kaum besiedelten Gebieten, in noch größerem Stil als jetzt bereits.



Und für E-Bikes am Berg sollte 'n MTB-Führerschein Pflicht werden. Wie 'n Hundeführerschein für Kampfhundebesitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Und für E-Bikes am Berg sollte 'n MTB-Führerschein Pflicht werden. Wie 'n Hundeführerschein für Kampfhundebesitzer.



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen

Noch dazu wo sich so etwas nicht umsetzen läst und diskriminierend ist


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2017)

Interessant fand ich ja neulich, dass die Wanderer längst das neue Feindbild implantiert haben. E ist das neue Biken und bei jeder Begegnung wird jetzt auch das Tretlager gescannt.
Wurde uns dann auch so gesagt von der Wandererschaft.


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen
> Noch dazu wo sich so etwas nicht umsetzen läst und diskriminierend ist


Wieso?
Wer fahren kann, den stört's sicher nicht. Wer nicht fahren kann, der gehört mit 'nem E-Bike eh nicht auf'n Berg.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Wer fahren kann, den stört's sicher nicht. Wer nicht fahren kann, der gehört mit 'nem E-Bike eh nicht auf'n Berg.


Die die es nicht können fahren zu 98 % forststraße rauf und runter, und die restlichen 2 pronzent sieht man mit oder ohne montor in den bergen verzweifeln da habe ich diesen sommer einige beispiele gesehen 

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich ja neulich, dass die Wanderer längst das neue Feindbild implantiert haben. E ist das neue Biken und bei jeder Begegnung wird jetzt auch das Tretlager gescannt.
> Wurde uns dann auch so gesagt von der Wandererschaft.


Da verzweifeln sie dann wenn wir in der gemischten gruppe vorbeikommen


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen
> 
> Noch dazu wo sich so etwas nicht umsetzen läst und diskriminierend ist



naja, der vergleich des kollegen hinkt zwar, aber...

ein mtb ist ein fahrzeug. ein e-bike ist motorunterstützt und daher eigentlich als KRAFTfahrzeug zu betrachten. wenn man dies betrachtet, fehlts nunmehr an der diskriminierung.

irgendwie finde ich es erschreckend, dass immer mehr junge, nimmer ganz junge, aber durchaus gesunde menschen einfach nimmer selber treten wollen. ists etwa sooo schlimm, etwas selber leisten zu müssen?

daher JA, e-bike mit führerschein und nummernschild.
vielleicht treten dann wieder mehr selbst ;-)


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. Oktober 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Einsatz von Technologie lässt sich durchaus differenziert kritisieren, so verschieden wie die Technologien so unterschiedlich können die Bewertungen sein. Nur weil man an bestimmten Technologien Kritik übt, muss man noch lange kein Mittelalterfreak oder Maschinenstürmer sein.
> Nicht zu leugnen ist der Effekt, das durch kapitalintensive Wertschöpfung gerade an diesem beispiel deutlich der wert der arbeit verliert. An wen die Industrie dann irgendwann noch verkaufen soll kann uns der Maschinenbau nicht beantworten...
> Technologie kann hervorragend und zukunftsweisend sein, das ist aber nicht mit jeder der fall. Den wald großflächig zu billigem minderwertigen Industriegholz aufzuarbeiten zeugt von verständins für holz auf der eben [wald=alles biomasse=energieträger]. mit einer kleinräumigeren Bewirtschaftung lässt sich ein weitaus hochwertigeres Sortiment aus den wäldern gewinnen, was volkswirtschaftlich bei weitem sinnvoller wäre, nutzen wir doch unsere Mittelgebwirgswälder zur Papierholzgewinnung (als gäbe es davon nicht genug) um Teueres Bauholz aus Skandinavien und Osteuropa zu importieren, Schnittholz sogar aus den USA.
> 
> ...


Es bringt echt gar nichts, Waldeigentümern erklären zu wollen, wie sie ihren Wald ökonomisch sinnvoller nutzen sollen. Der Wald erholt sich bestens von den ganzen Riesenmaschinen. Es reicht mE, wenn man das aufzeigt und die Heuchelei bloßstellt, wenn sich Förster etc. über lächerliche MTB-Reifenspuren aufregen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen
> 
> Noch dazu wo sich so etwas nicht umsetzen läst und diskriminierend ist


Ein Führerschein für motorbetriebene Fahrzeuge ist diskriminierend? Wenn mir das bloß schon mit 18 bewusst gewesen wäre, hätte ich meine Lenkberechtigung vom VfGH bekommen.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Ein Führerschein für motorbetriebene Fahrzeuge ist diskriminierend? Wenn mir das bloß schon mit 18 bewusst gewesen wäre, hätte ich meine Lenkberechtigung vom VfGH bekommen.


Also ich finde das es da schon einen großen Unterschied zwischen motorad auto lkw bus usw. und e-bike gibt .....


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das es da schon einen großen Unterschied zwischen motorad auto lkw bus usw. und e-bike gibt .....


Das ist aber nicht der Punkt, sondern vielmehr, ob der Unterschied zwischen Fahrrad und E-Bike nicht groß genug ist, um bei zweiterem diskriminierungsfrei einen Führerschein einzuführen.
Und obwohl es gem. meinen Ausführungen egal ist, täte mich auch interessieren, worin du den großen Unterschied zwischen einem Moped und einem E-Bike siehst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht der Punkt, sondern vielmehr, ob der Unterschied zwischen Fahrrad und E-Bike nicht groß genug ist, um bei zweiterem diskriminierungsfrei einen Führerschein einzuführen.
> Und obwohl es gem. meinen Ausführungen egal ist, täte mich auch interessieren, worin du den großen Unterschied zwischen einem Moped und einem E-Bike siehst?


Bei einem moped muss man nicht treten um weiter zu kommen, das sollte dir auch klar sein oder bist du noch nie mit einem e-bike gefahren ?


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Bei einem moped muss man nicht treten um weiter zu kommen, das sollte dir auch klar sein oder bist du noch nie mit einem e-bike gefahren ?


Eine E-Bike (oder Pedelec, das du offensichtlich meinst) IST ein Moped, wenn es über 600W hat. Im Übrigen finde ich nicht, dass es irgendeinen relevanten Unterschied macht, ob man pro forma praktisch ohne Widerstand die Pedale drehen muss.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Eine E-Bike (oder Pedelec, das du offensichtlich meinst) IST ein Moped, wenn es über 600W hat. Im Übrigen finde ich nicht, dass es irgendeinen relevanten Unterschied macht, ob man pro forma praktisch ohne Widerstand die Pedale drehen muss.


Du hast wirklich nicht viel ahnung und dich offensichtlich auch noch nicht viel mit der Materie beschäftigt, aber ich lasse dir deine meinung für denn rest hast hier eh genug e-bike hater threads 

Zurück zum thema 

Lg


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich nicht viel ahnung und dich offensichtlich auch noch nicht viel mit der Materie beschäftigt, aber ich lasse dir deine meinung für denn rest hast hier eh genug e-bike hater threads
> 
> Zurück zum thema
> 
> Lg


Aus dem KFG
§1 
(2a) Nicht als Kraftfahrzeuge, sondern als Fahrräder im Sinne der StVO 1960 gelten auch elektrisch angetriebene Fahrräder mit
1. einer höchsten zulässigen Leistung von nicht mehr als 600 Watt und
2. einer Bauartgeschwindigkeit von nicht mehr als 25 km/h.

Sonst ist es eben ein Moped. Und ich bin absolut kein E-Bike-Hater. Ich sehe nur verfassungsrechtlich nicht das geringste Problem darin, für E-Bikes andere Vorschriften zu wählen als für echte Fahrräder. Denn die Unterscheidung fällt ziemlich leicht: Ein Fahrrad wird ausschließlich durch Muskelkraft angetrieben. Dadurch werden der Nutzung natürliche Grenzen gesetzt, welche man - wenn man will - rechtlich auch für E-Bikes setzen könnte. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, kannst du die ja untermauern.


----------



## trail_desire (23. Oktober 2017)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Jaja, die Forstwirtschaft soll so arbeiten wie in den 60er Jahren. In einer post-industriellen Gesellschaft, die sich vom Smartphone bis zum Semmelteigling alles in Hinterindien zusammenlöten lässt. Dabei gehts beim momentanen Holzpreis für viele gar nicht mehr um Profit, sondern ums nackte Überleben ....




Wenn du nicht lesen kannst....ich habe "ein paar Jahre" geschrieben. Ich habe nicht zurück in die 60er gefordert. Das ist auch nicht nötig.
5-6 Jahre würden da schon viel bringen. Erst in den letzten Jahren eskaliert das durch die ganz großen Maschinen. Diese Entwicklung ist beängstigend, wie schnell hier die Industrie immer grössere und schnellere Erntemaschinen entwickelt.
Und je mehr Unternehmen diese einsetzen, desto schneller verfällt der Preis des Holzes, weil jeder noch mehr Umsatz generieren muß um die hohen Investitionen zu rechtfertigen.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2017)

Die Maschinen werden nicht mehr größer. Da ist das Maximum schon erreicht und nun geht es an den Feinschliff: Automatisierung und Bodenschonung.
Wer glaubt, dass früher die Holzernte nachhaltiger war, soll sich mal in den Archiven umsehen. In den Alpen war das jedenfalls alles andere als nachhaltig. Heute, mit den Seilbahnen, ist's eigentlich ziemlich perfekt. 

Wo ich am meisten Verbesserungspotential sehe: In den Bewirtschaftsungssystemen. So ein Kahlschag ist schon ein extremer Eingriff. Da gibt's weitaus elegantere Formen. 

Forstwirtschaft ist in Westösterreich zb mehr Hobby als Beruf.


----------



## payne (29. Oktober 2017)

*Überlastet, zersiedelt, verbaut: Grenzen des Booms in den Bergen*
Die Berge als Erlebniswelt, von Pisten und Seilbahnen verbaut, zersiedelt, verplant, und von den Folgen des Klimawandels massiv betroffen: Das „Schwarzbuch Alpen“ zeigt Grenzen der Belastbarkeit des alpinen Raumes. Und fordert einen neuen Umgang, um die sensiblen Naturlandschaften zu erhalten.

http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...edelt-verbaut_Grenzen-des-Booms-in-den-Bergen


----------



## payne (7. November 2017)

*Mountainbiker-Hotel soll die Wende am Wechsel bringen*


Mountainbiker-Hotel soll die Wende am Wechsel bringen - Wohnen in und um Wien - derStandard.at › Immobilien


----------



## Ximi (7. November 2017)

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernte...ustart-2018_Gerlitzen-bekommt-DownhillStrecke

Na ich bin mal gespannt, da die Grundstücksbesitzer auf der Gerlitzen ja landauf landab für ihre Weltoffenheit und Toleranz bekannt sind..... 

Aber geil wär´s schon, für uns im Süden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (7. November 2017)

Aha, mal wieder eine kurvige und wellige Forststraße für Fahhräder.....toll. Mit Mountainbiken hat das so garnix zu tun. 
Früher hieß es Mountainbiker machen die Wege kaputt.....heute machen Wege für Mountainbiker die Landschaft kaputt.....

....lasst uns lieber wieder Wege kaputt machen.....


----------



## payne (7. November 2017)

Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung die Öffnung der Forststrassen ist unumgänglich.


----------



## Nurmi92 (8. November 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Aha, mal wieder eine kurvige und wellige Forststraße für Fahhräder.....toll. Mit Mountainbiken hat das so garnix zu tun.
> Früher hieß es Mountainbiker machen die Wege kaputt.....heute machen Wege für Mountainbiker die Landschaft kaputt.....
> 
> ....lasst uns lieber wieder Wege kaputt machen.....



persönlich sind mir natürliche trails auch lieber aber der flowcountry auf der petzen macht schon spass. und wenn jetzt auf der gerlitzen ein ähnliches konzept umgesetzt werden sollte wärs schon fein. flowtrail und dann noch ein weiterer ala petzen thriller.
klar werden diese trails in den wald gemeiselt aber das ist überall so.  will man sowas in großem Stil touristisch nützen ist das unumgänglich, siehe saalbach/leogang, schladming usw... und wenn die betreiber da keine schwarzen zahlen zu erwarten haben wird man so eine Investition auch nicht machen. für ein paar Einheimische wird selten was gebaut...


----------



## jawbone (8. November 2017)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> will man sowas in großem Stil touristisch nützen ist das unumgänglich, siehe saalbach/leogang, schladming usw... und wenn die betreiber da keine schwarzen zahlen zu erwarten haben wird man so eine Investition auch nicht machen. für ein paar Einheimische wird selten was gebaut...


wenn man das jedoch groß nutzen will, dann wäre eine öffnung von forststraßen aber ebenfalls notwendig. für zwei abfahrten fahr ich nicht auf urlaub...


----------



## Nurmi92 (8. November 2017)

jawbone schrieb:


> wenn man das jedoch groß nutzen will, dann wäre eine öffnung von forststraßen aber ebenfalls notwendig. für zwei abfahrten fahr ich nicht auf urlaub...



ja aber was will man groß auf Forststraßen? wenn dann müsste eine Regelung wie in Italien her, wo man auch auf Singletrails fahren darf, für  Forststraßen fahr ich persönlich auch nicht in das Gebiet.
wenn das auf der Gerlitze was gscheides wird (angeblich 1400 Tiefenmeter am Stück) kann man dort zumindest einen Kurzurlaub verbringen. und im Umfeld sind einige Seen da lässt sich schon was mit der Family verbinden. 
klar derjenige der eine Woche lang shredden will wird woanders hinfahren, schon klar. aber ich glaube dass es viele gibt, für die 1-2 Biketage im Familienurlaub dann ein Argument sind um sich das anzuschaun.

und so viel ich weiß darf man in Saalbach/leogang etc. die Forststraßen außerhalb der Bikeparks auch nicht befahren.? klar die haben mehr trails im park, aber mehr als 2 Tage verbring ich dort auch nicht, sofern ich da überhaupt noch mal hinfahre....


----------



## herbert2010 (10. November 2017)

http://derstandard.at/2000067293888...ainingsplatz-wurde-dem-Erdboden-gleichgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (10. November 2017)

Das ist wieder Typisch Österreich Denunzieren und Vernadern


----------



## herbstl78 (10. November 2017)

echt schlimm


----------



## payne (13. November 2017)

*St. Corona: Hotel für Mountainbiker geplant*
In St. Corona am Wechsel setzt man voll aufs Mountainbiken, jetzt soll sogar ein spezielles Hotel entstehen. Drei Konzepte stehen zur Auswahl.

http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/nie...na--Hotel-fuer-Mountainbiker-geplant-40906330


----------



## herbert2010 (13. November 2017)

payne schrieb:


> *St. Corona: Hotel für Mountainbiker geplant*
> In St. Corona am Wechsel setzt man voll aufs Mountainbiken, jetzt soll sogar ein spezielles Hotel entstehen. Drei Konzepte stehen zur Auswahl.
> 
> http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/nie...na--Hotel-fuer-Mountainbiker-geplant-40906330


Hab ich auch schon gelesen ich denke damit werden sie voll auf die Schnauze fallen, denn nur ein Ghetto reicht nicht für den urlaub 

Und auch leute von weiterweg werden drauf kommen das das angebot dort für einen halben tag reicht und dann ist Schluss 

Lg


----------



## payne (13. November 2017)

Der selben Meinung bin ich auch die werden Einfahren aber ordentlich.


----------



## Ximi (13. November 2017)

Da gebe ich euch recht. Es springen mittlerweile (zu-)viele auf diesen Zug auf, denen die Weit - bzw. Umsicht fehlt, was jetzt schon geboten wird. Oder besser gesagt, was der Biker jetzt als Standard erwartet. 
Sollte das auf der Gerlitze wirklich etwas werden (ich bin durch Erfahrungswerte mit den Grundstückseigentümern etwas skeptisch) und das Streckenangebot stimmig sein, könnte die Region Potential entwickeln:

Ossiachersee für Familie und Apres vor der Tür
Die Bikeregion Nockberge hat wirklich schon ein ansprechendes und anspruchsvolles Tourenangebot, ist nicht weit und die Anfahrt ist landschaftlich schon schön 
Villach vor der Tür (Schlechtwetter, bzw. für die Familie), Klagenfurt ca. 30 Minuten 
Verkehrstechnisch ziemlich zentral gelegen 
Therme Bad Kleinkirchheim/Warmbad Villach auch gleich ums Eck, Klagenfurt ca. 30 Minuten (wieder bei Schlechtwetter, bzw. für die Familie interessant)
Aber wie gesagt, einmal abwarten und Tee trinken... Wäre geil und aus da "Litzn" könnte man schon was machen.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. November 2017)

Quelle upmove fb

#legalbiken nicht in Kärnten...

Nun ist Mountainbiken in Kärnten auch über der Baumgrenze offiziell inoffiziell :-/

Kärnten: Mountainbikeverbot in der Alpinregion seit 1.10.2017

Mit Kärntner LGBl 2017/57 wurde § 14 Abs 1 des Kärntner Naturschutzgesetzes dahingehend novelliert, dass er wie folgt lautet:“ In der freien Landschaft ist es verboten, mit motorbetriebenen Fahrzeugen außerhalb der für den fließenden oder ruhenden Verkehr bestimmten Flächen zu fahren oder diese dort abzustellen. Das Abstellen von motorbetriebenen Fahrzeugen am Straßenrand ist zulässig. In der Alpinregion (§ 6) umfasst das Verbot des Befahrens auch nicht motorbetriebene Fahrzeuge außerhalb der für diesen Verkehr bestimmten Straßen und Wege.“

Die Alpinregion umfasst gemäß § 6 Abs 1 die Region oberhalb der tatsächlichen Grenze des geschlossenen Baumbewuchses im Sinne des § 2 Abs 2 Forstgesetz. (Diese bundesrechtliche Bestimmung definiert die Kampfzone des Waldes als „die Zone zwischen der natürlichen Grenze forstlichen Bewuchses und der tatsächlichen Grenze des geschlossenen Baumbewuchses“.)

Hier die gesamte Novelle:
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/LgblAuth/LGBLA_KA_20170911_57/LGBLA_KA_20170911_57.html

Und hier der gesamte § 14 neu:
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/Landesnormen/LKT40011636/LKT40011636.html

Eine ähnliche Bestimmung gibt es seit dem Jahr 2002 bereits in Oberösterreich für den Bereich oberhalb einer Meereshöhe von 1.200 m:
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/Landesnormen/LOO40002246/LOO40002246.html


----------



## Ximi (16. November 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Quelle upmove fb
> 
> #legalbiken nicht in Kärnten...
> 
> ...



Hab´s gestern auch über FB/upmove mitbekommen.
Aber prinzipiell einmal Respekt an die werten Politiker, dass hat keiner mitbekommen. Also entweder unsere regionale Presse interessiert sich überhaupt nicht mehr für die Gesetze, welche bei uns beschlossen werden, oder sie hatten eine Art Stillschweigeabkommen. Naja, jetzt ist es zu spät und unser Glück ist, dass im Notfall, wenn es wirklich beinhart exekutiert wird, Italien und Slowenien für hochalpine Touren nicht weit sind.
Und es gibt ja in den Nockbergen schon bestehende Trails über der Baumgrenze, ich hoffe die bleiben. Im Allgemeinen wieder ein großer Dienst an unserem Tourismus.....


----------



## dopero (16. November 2017)

Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz. Ich lese da das man Wege befahren darf (das dafür bestimmt kann man sehr unterschiedlich auslegen, eigentlich eine sehr unklare Regelung). Also ist doch im Prinzip nur das Querfeldeinfahren verboten?


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (16. November 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz. Ich lese da das man Wege befahren darf (das dafür bestimmt kann man sehr unterschiedlich auslegen, eigentlich eine sehr unklare Regelung). Also ist doch im Prinzip nur das Querfeldeinfahren verboten?



Österreich ist von Hause aus alles verboten: Vom Schotterweg bis zum Wanderweg. Ausnahmen sind ausdrücklich benannt. D.h. man kann in Österreich legal nur auf im Verhältnis wenigen gebauten Trails und einigen wenigen ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen biken. Wehe Du kommst mal auf einen falschen Weg und wirst erwischt: Dann wird es teuer!
Österreich ist für mich schon lange zum Biken gestorben. Da fahre ich doch lieber jenseits des Hauptalpenkamms: Da gibt es zwar auch Verbote, aber das sind nur ganz wenige und die sind dann auch klar ausgeschildert. Schade für Österreich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (16. November 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Quelle upmove fb
> 
> #legalbiken nicht in Kärnten...
> 
> ...



Und in Standard Lass man sollte die Sozialdemokraten Wählen sie würden sich für den MTB Sport einsetzen wer sitzt im Kärntner Landtag am Hebel der Macht ja die Sozialdemokraten das was ich immer sagte der Politik insbesondere der Sozialdemokratie ist nicht über den weg zu trauen.


----------



## jawbone (21. November 2017)

ich habe unserem landeshauptmann mal eine mail geschrieben... auch wenn ein solches verbot aus umweltschutzgründen eventuell verständlich wäre, so spielt es doch nur in die hände der aktuellen gegner eines MTB-Verbots.


----------



## payne (21. November 2017)

Das hilft nix seine Antwort wird sein die FPÖ ist an allen schuld


----------



## jawbone (21. November 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Das hilft nix seine Antwort wird sein die FPÖ ist an allen schuld


eh nicht, aber wenn niemand was sagt wird sich auch nie was ändern. außerdem ist er als sportreferent die richtige ansprechperson. 
und auf die fpö wir er sich diesmal schwer rausreden können - das könnten diesmal höchstens die grünen sein...


----------



## payne (22. November 2017)

jawbone schrieb:


> eh nicht, aber wenn niemand was sagt wird sich auch nie was ändern. außerdem ist er als sportreferent die richtige ansprechperson.
> und auf die fpö wir er sich diesmal schwer rausreden können - das könnten diesmal höchstens die grünen sein...



Ich schreibe auch immer nichts für ungut obwohl ich weiss das es nichts ändern wird bin ein Hoffnungsloser Optimist aber was mich an der SPÖ so am Nerv geht ist immer sind die anderen Schuld


----------



## Ximi (22. November 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Ich schreibe auch immer nichts für ungut obwohl ich weiss das es nichts ändern wird bin ein Hoffnungsloser Optimist aber was mich an der SPÖ so am Nerv geht ist immer sind die anderen Schuld



Und im Zweifel auch diesmal wieder die Konzerne und Bonzen!!! Die nehmen uns einfachen Radfahrern und Bürgern den Wald und die Almen weg! Achso, Hoppla, hat ja die SPÖ und ihr Landeshauptmann mit beschlossen. 
Aber was unser (zumindest einmal sicher das meiner Kumpels und meines, dir will ich nicht vorgreifen) Verhalten beim Biken betrifft, haben wir den Silberstein Wahlslogan "Hol dir was dir zusteht" ziemlich verinnerlicht.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. November 2017)

Ximi schrieb:


> Und im Zweifel auch diesmal wieder die Konzerne und Bonzen!!! Die nehmen uns einfachen Radfahrern und Bürgern den Wald und die Almen weg! Achso, Hoppla, hat ja die SPÖ und ihr Landeshauptmann mit beschlossen.
> Aber was unser (zumindest einmal sicher das meiner Kumpels und meines, dir will ich nicht vorgreifen) Verhalten beim Biken betrifft, haben wir den Silberstein Wahlslogan "Hol dir was dir zusteht" ziemlich verinnerlicht.


http://vgt.at/presse/news/2017/news20171120mb_2.php

geht zwar nicht ums biken aber trozdem ......


----------



## payne (23. November 2017)

Das passt ja genau zu dieser so genannten Feinen Gesellschaft alleine und ohne Waffe Feige und ohne jeden Stolz und Mut.


----------



## payne (24. November 2017)

*LEOBENMountainbikestrecke: Radler brauchen noch ein wenig Geduld*


http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...strecke_Radler-brauchen-noch-ein-wenig-Geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel123 (25. November 2017)

1 Strecke - super - dann fahren alle ganzes jahr die gleiche - schwachsinn[emoji36]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (25. November 2017)

Warum gibt es eigentlich keine truzerein mehr hat upmove aufgegeben ? 

Es ist zu ruhig und es wird zu wenig druck aufgebaut denke ich 

Und diese einzelstrecken sind keine lösung und auch kein Fortschritt das geht in die falsche richtung 

Lg


----------



## payne (28. November 2017)

*OGH zwingt Mountainbikeverein, sein Tourenportal offline zu nehmen*








Grundbesitzer klagten gegen eine auf der Website der Interessenvertretung Upmove beschriebene Tour. Upmove beklagt einen "herben Rückschlag für die gesamte Szene" Innsbruck – Das Urteil des Obersten Gerichtshofs (OGH) kam für Dietmar Gruber vom Verein Upmove überraschend. Im Oktober wurde der Klage mehrerer Grundbesitzer gegen die Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker, wie sich Upmove selbst beschreibt, stattgegeben. Gegenstand des juristischen Streits war eine Mountainbiketour auf den Kasofen in der Steiermark, die der Verein im Tourenportal seiner Website beschrieben hatte. Denn Radfahren ist dort nicht erlaubt. In den beiden ersten Instanzen entschied das Gericht noch für Upmove, doch der OGH gab der Klage auf Unterlassung und Löschung nun recht. Upmove setzt sich seit Jahren für die Wegefreiheit in Österreich ein. Denn im Forstgesetz von 1975 ist die Benützung des Waldes für Erholungszwecke allein Fußgängern vorbehalten – Mountainbiker sind davon ausgenommen. Österreich ist damit das einzige Land in den Alpen, das Radfahren im Wald generell verbietet, und genau dagegen kämpfen Gruber und seine Mitstreiter an. "Für uns ist das Tourenportal ein Instrument, um damit zu zeigen, was wir Mountainbiker tun", erklärt Gruber. Denn die gesetzliche Realität treibe die rund 800.000 aktiven Biker in die Illegalität. Mountainbiker in Illegalität gedrängt "Jeder hat Angst, dass er Probleme bekommt. Niemand verrät seinen Hometrail", beschreibt Gruber die Folgen dieser Rechtslage. Upmove stemmt sich dagegen, indem man offen damit umgehe, "wo, wann und warum wir mountainbiken". Diese Offenheit hat dem Verein bereits szeneintern Kritik eingebracht. Dennoch hält Gruber an dieser Philosophie fest: "Wir stehen dazu, dass wir es illegal tun müssen." Die Idee dahinter laute, Verbote mit offenem Widerstand zu brechen. Zuletzt schien diese Strategie erste Erfolge zu zeitigen, doch das jüngste Urteil ist für Gruber ein herber Rückschlag. Er glaubt, dass der OGH-Entscheid die gesamte Community treffen wird. Grundeigentümer und Jäger, die dem Sport ablehnend gegenüberstehen, hätten nun eine juristische Blaupause, um gegen unerwünschte Mountainbiker vorzugehen. Die rund 10.000 Euro an Kosten, die das Urteil für Upmove mit sich brachte, seien eine zusätzliche Abschreckung. Upmove will weiterkämpfen Bei Upmove hofft man auf die Solidarität der Mountainbikeszene: "Wir werden wieder auf die Straße gehen müssen, um unserem Anliegen Gehör zu verschaffen." Gruber nennt Trutzpartien, wie sie der Verein bereits mehrfach veranstaltet hat, als probates Mittel. Dabei schieben Mountainbiker in einer Demonstration ihre Fahrräder auf Wegen, auf denen vehement gegen Radfahrer vorgegangen wird. Das ist erlaubt und soll Bewusstsein schaffen. Mit ähnlichen Trutzpartien wurde in der Vergangenheit das Recht auf Waldbenützung für Wanderer erstritten, so Gruber: "Denn auch das wollten Grundeigentümer und Jäger ja ursprünglich verhindern." Das bestehende Netz an Mountainbikerouten in Österreich ist längst nicht mehr zeitgemäß, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Der Sport hat sich weg von Schotterstraßen und hin zu Steigen entwickelt. Lösungen mit partieller Wegefreigabe wie in Tirol und Salzburg hält Gruber für zu wenig: "Das nützt nur den Menschen in Ballungszentren oder Tourismusregionen." Wer das Pech habe, anderswo zu leben, müsse oft weite Strecken mit dem Auto zurücklegen, um zu einer solchen legalen Option zu gelangen. Daher fordert Upmove weiterhin die generelle Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer. (Steffen Arora, 28.11.2017) -

http://derstandard.at/2000068627329/OGH-Urteil-Upmove-muss-sein-Tourenportal-offline-nehmen


----------



## herbert2010 (28. November 2017)

Ja wenn die richter von denn richtigen leuten bezahlt werden ...


----------



## payne (28. November 2017)

Muss nicht einmal sein die Hälfte von denen sind Jäger die machen das gerne uns zu ärgern.


----------



## F-Bike (28. November 2017)

#Reisewarnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (28. November 2017)

Wenn die Großgrundbesitzer weniger Holz verkaufen, weil weniger Hotels gebaut werden, die Jäger weniger Wild verkaufen, wird es vielleicht mal auffallen. 
Aber solange das Konzept Bikepark in Regionen wie Sölden so gut von abfahrtshungrigen Touristenangenommen wird, dauert das viel zu lange. Die denken sich leider nichts dabei.....Ich werde Östereich möglichst meiden. Da bring ich mein Geld lieber woanders hin. Eigentlich sollten alle Radverbände ihre Mitglieder und auch Nichtmitglieder öffentlich dazu aufrufen diese verbohrten " dös is mei Grund, do derfst nit foan" Großgrundbesitzer zu boykottieren.


----------



## payne (28. November 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wenn die Großgrundbesitzer weniger Holz verkaufen, weil weniger Hotels gebaut werden, die Jäger weniger Wild verkaufen, wird es vielleicht mal auffallen.
> Aber solange das Konzept Bikepark in Regionen wie Sölden so gut von abfahrtshungrigen Touristenangenommen wird, dauert das viel zu lange. Die denken sich leider nichts dabei.....Ich werde Östereich möglichst meiden. Da bring ich mein Geld lieber woanders hin. Eigentlich sollten alle Radverbände ihre Mitglieder und auch Nichtmitglieder öffentlich dazu aufrufen diese verbohrten " dös is mei Grund, do derfst nit foan" Großgrundbesitzer zu boykottieren.



Das ist ja was ich schon vor lange Zeit sagte nur nur das Problem ist das die meisten von denen vor Geld stinken


----------



## trail_desire (29. November 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Das ist ja was ich schon vor lange Zeit sagte nur nur das Problem ist das die meisten von denen vor Geld stinken


Ah....und ich dachte immer das sind die vielen Kühe und Ziegen auf der Alm die so stinken


----------



## ruckse (29. November 2017)

Ziemlich dumm, wie da Upmove agiert hat. Die hätten die Tour nach der Aufforderung durch die Grundeigentümer aus ihrem Portal raus nehmen sollen. Statt dessen provozieren sie einen Rechtsstreit! So wird das nie was mit der Wegefreiheit für Radler. Gleich dumm wie seinerzeit dieser Fall: http://www.bergsteigen.com/news/klettergaerten-gefahr


----------



## TTT (29. November 2017)

ruckse schrieb:


> So wird das nie was mit der Wegefreiheit für Radler.


In wie weit soll das negative Auswirkungen auf die Wegefreiheit haben?


----------



## steiggeist (29. November 2017)

das Höchstgerichtsurteil aus Schweizer Sicht:






RIDE Magazin
36 Min · 

Nach Gerichtsbeschluss in Österreich: Gehören Mountainbike-Touren statt ins Internet nun ins Darknet zu den Waffenhändlern, Drogen-Dealern und Pädophilenringen?

http://www.ride.ch/de/news/in-oesterreich-gehen-nun-die-richter-auf-mountainbiker-los


----------



## Nurmi92 (30. November 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ja wenn die richter von denn richtigen leuten bezahlt werden ...



weiß nicht ob man denen wirklich unterstellen muss geschmiert zu werden. denke mal die Gesetzeslage aus 1975 lässt objektiv nur so ein Urteil zu.


----------



## Ximi (30. November 2017)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob man denen wirklich unterstellen muss geschmiert zu werden. denke mal die Gesetzeslage aus 1975 lässt objektiv nur so ein Urteil zu.


Sehe ich auch so. Das Einzige, was man, wie bereits irgendwo erwähnt, wenn überhaupt, unterschwellig befürchten/unterstellen/denken kann ist die Nähe einiger Richter zu den Waidmännern. Aber geschmiert sicher nicht.


----------



## payne (30. November 2017)

Super Werbung für Österreich.

http://www.sport1.de/actionsport/2017/11/oberstes-gericht-in-oesterreich-urteilt-gegen-mountainbiker


----------



## jawbone (30. November 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Ich schreibe auch immer nichts für ungut obwohl ich weiss das es nichts ändern wird bin ein Hoffnungsloser Optimist aber was mich an der SPÖ so am Nerv geht ist immer sind die anderen Schuld



der vollständigkeit: habe nun eine antwort bekommen:



> (...)
> Im Naturschutzgesetz findet sich in § 14 der angesprochene Verweis:
> 
> * 14*
> ...


wie sich daraus eine lockerung für MTBler ergeben soll erschließt sich mir nicht ganz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (30. November 2017)

_*In der Alpinregion (§ 6) umfasst das Verbot des Befahrens auch nicht motorbetriebene Fahrzeuge außerhalb der für diesen Verkehr bestimmten Straßen und Wege.......
.....D.h. auf der Alpenwiese darf nicht mit dem Fahrrad gefahren werden, auf dem Weg, der für den Verkehr bestimmt ist jedoch schon.
*_
Passt doch. Auf der Wiese wollen wir ja nicht fahren. Da steht aber eindeutig, daß auf Straßen und Wegen gefahren werden darf. Wie der Weg beschaffen sein soll, steht niergends........Fußgängerverkehr ist auch Verkehr


----------



## jawbone (30. November 2017)

ich denke niemanden stört es, dass das querfeldein befahren von alpenwiesen verboten ist.
aber ohne jetzt jurist zu sein ist dein weiterer schluss denke ich falsch. ein fußgeher ist kein fahrzeug, daher gilt ein wanderweg auch nicht als straße/weg auf dem man mit einem nicht motorbetriebenem fahrzeug fahren dürfte.
der satz sagt nun, dass auch in der alpinregion, außer auf ausdrücklich für fahrradfahrer zugelassenen wegen, kein fahrrad fahren darf. da es de facto keine ausgewiesenen MTB wege in der region gibt, ist das fahrradfahren somit komplett hinfällig geworden.
ich lasse mich aber auch eines besseren belehren


----------



## trail_desire (1. Dezember 2017)

jawbone schrieb:


> ich denke niemanden stört es, dass das querfeldein befahren von alpenwiesen verboten ist.
> aber ohne jetzt jurist zu sein ist dein weiterer schluss denke ich falsch. ein fußgeher ist kein fahrzeug, daher gilt ein wanderweg auch nicht als straße/weg auf dem man mit einem nicht motorbetriebenem fahrzeug fahren dürfte.
> der satz sagt nun, dass auch in der alpinregion, außer auf ausdrücklich für fahrradfahrer zugelassenen wegen, kein fahrrad fahren darf. da es de facto keine ausgewiesenen MTB wege in der region gibt, ist das fahrradfahren somit komplett hinfällig geworden.
> ich lasse mich aber auch eines besseren belehren



Schon klar.....hab den Ironiesmily vergessen.....daher bitte alle Ösiland meiden....und nicht auf Reservate reinfallen....


----------



## steiggeist (4. Dezember 2017)

Frage an den OGH: #legalbiken ja oder nein? ;-)






Besser als in diesem lustigen Filmchen kann die absurde Gesetzteslage in Österreich bezüglich Radfahren auf Forststraßen gar nicht gezeigt werden.
Bekanntlich ist ja Radfahren auf Forststraßen in Österreich verboten. Für Schifahrer gilt allerdings das freie Betretungsrecht im §33 unseres Forstgesetzes.
Wir werden uns wohl so ein Sportgerät zulegen müssen, um eingangs gestellte Frage beantwortet zu bekommen ;-)


----------



## trail_desire (4. Dezember 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Frage an den OGH: #legalbiken ja oder nein? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Stelle, wo der Skibiker ungebremst an den Skitourengehern vorbeidonnert eigentlich ein gutes Video. 
Von mir daher trotzdem 6....setzen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Dezember 2017)

schier sind ein fest mit dem menschlichen bewegungsapparat verbundenes fortbewegungsmittel. die fortbewegung ähnelt gehen. gleiten dürfte nach ansicht des gesetzgebers/obersten auch eher dem gehen ähneln. da sich im gegensatz zum fahren keine räder drehen.

so oder ähnlich hab ich das mal entweder in den erläuterungen zu den beratungen des NR oder in einer entscheidung rausgelesen. find ich aber nimmer und mag jetzt net suchen gehen.

das oben erwähnte trumm ist ein zwitter und dürfte daher eher unter fahren, also nicht betreten fallen (antrieb), also verboten.

wie immer in AT: es ist eben alles verboten, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.
selbst ein harmloser darmwind im angesicht der exekutive wird mit strafe belegt, weil eben nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt. also aufpassen und pobacken zsammkneifen, wenn das forstaufsichtsorgan (jaga ist zu wenig, ausser in personalunion) einen aufhält, die sind auch staatsgewalt.


----------



## F-Bike (4. Dezember 2017)

Sind denn Tretroller erlaubt? https://globe3t.com


----------



## trail_desire (4. Dezember 2017)

Das sind also gar keine Sperrschilder.....na dann......happy trails


----------



## Ximi (4. Dezember 2017)

Ha, etwas andere Thematik, hat mit der Problemstellung von uns MTBlern wenig zu tun, aber immerhin gibt´s jetzt ein Urteil vom Verwaltungsgerichtshof:
Fixieverbot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (9. Dezember 2017)

*Öffnung von Forststraßen weiter kein Thema*
Der Umweltschutzbeirat hat sich in seiner jüngsten Sitzung gegen die generelle Öffnung der Forststraßen als Mountainbike-Routen ausgesprochen. Auch für Grünen-Landesrat Johannes Rauch wäre eine Öffnung kontraproduktiv.

Der Umweltschutzbeirat hielt in seiner Sitzung fest, dass Forststraßen ein Arbeitsplatz und eine Erschließungsinfrastruktur für die Waldnutzung und -pflege seien. Hier müsse möglichst effizient gearbeitet werden. Gerade in den Gebirgslagen seien die Rahmenverhältnisse oft schwierig, - das berge ein hohes Gefahrenpotential für Freizeitnutzer- und Erholungssuchende.

Eine generelle Öffnung sei deshalb abzulehnen, so die Mitglieder des Umweltschutzbeirats. Sie fordern nun die Landesregierung auf, sich auf Bundesebene in diesem Sinne einzusetzen.

Auch der zuständige Landesrat Rauch kann einer generellen Öffnung der Forststraßen nichts abgewinnen. Diese würde eine Beunruhigung von bisher wenig beanspruchten Wild-Lebensräumen mit sich bringen, so Rauch in einer Aussendung der Landespressestelle. Gerade mit der neuen E-Bike-Technik würden zusätzliche Störfaktoren in diese Gebiete kommen. Eine generelle Öffnung wäre daher laut Rauch in jeder Hinsicht kontraproduktiv.

*1.400 km Mountainbike-Routen*
Derzeit gibt es in Vorarlberg 1.400 Kilometer ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Routen. Das ländliche Wegenetz (Forst- und Güterwege) ist rund 4.000 Kilometer lang.

*Quelle: Landespressestelle

*Umweltschutzbeirat*
Der Umweltschutzbeirat ist ein beratendes Organ, er richtet seine Empfehlungen in Angelegenheiten des Umweltschutzes an die Landesregierung. Dem Umweltschutzbeirat gehören die Naturschutzanwältin, Personen, die für den Naturschutz bedeutsam sind, Vertreterinnen und Vertreter von Naturschutzorganisationen, der Wirtschafts-, Arbeiter- und Landwirtschaftskammern, des Gemeindeverbandes, der Industriellenvereinigung, der Naturwacht und der inatura, an.

*Link:*

Öffnung aller Forststraßen für Bikes kein Thema(vorarlberg.ORF.at, 17.8.2017)


----------



## payne (9. Dezember 2017)

Von einem guten Angebot an Mountainbike-Routen spricht man auch bei Vorarlberg Tourismus: Dem Gast könne ein ansprechender Mountainbike-Urlaub geboten werden. In manchen Regionen gebe es aber durchaus noch Bemühungen, das Netz ein wenig auszubauen. Auch in der Raumplanungs-Abteilung heißt es, dass der eine oder andere Lückenschluss noch schön wäre, so zum Beispiel im Bereich des Pfänderstockes oder im Gebiet von Frastanz.

Habe gerade den Vorarlberg  Tourismus geschrieben das Angebot sei so gut das ich meinen MTB Urlaub  in Graubünden verbringen werde.mfg


----------



## steiggeist (13. Dezember 2017)

Es geht auch um #legalbiken, darum bitte mitmachen!
Kann man auch in Deutsch ausfüllen...

https://www.imba-europe.org/news/your-opinion-counts-join-2nd-european-mtb-survey


----------



## steiggeist (14. Dezember 2017)

#legalbiken in den USA

In den USA sind in den den "Wilderness Areas", diese sind in etwa vergleichbar mit einem Mittelding zwischen Nationalpark und Naturschutzgebiet bei uns, bisher Radfahrer von der Nutzung prinzipiell ausgeschlossen gewesen. Wandern, Reiten und Skifahren/touren waren jedoch erlaubt. Die Sustainable Trails Coalition kämpft seit einigen Jahren dagegen an. Nun wurde über ihren Antrag, Radfahren hier dem Wandern, Reiten und Skifahren anzugleichen, das "House Natural Resources Committee" positiv Abgestimmt. Das sind große und gute Neuigkeiten für die Kollegen in den Staaten.

Auf alle Fälle zeigt es einmal mehr, dass es keine sachlichen Einwände gegen eine Ausweitung des Betretungsrechts auf Radfahrer in unserem Forstgesetz gibt.

Aber bei uns ticken die Uhren anders wie man aktuell sehen kann:
Ö: Rauchen erlaubt, Radfahren verboten...

https://www.singletracks.com/blog/m...ill-passed-house-natural-resources-committee/


----------



## steiggeist (19. Dezember 2017)

#legalbiken und das neue Regierungsprogramm
Wie zu erwarten war.
Rauchen erlaubt, Radfahren verboten.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Dezember 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken und das neue Regierungsprogramm
> Wie zu erwarten war.
> Rauchen erlaubt, Radfahren verboten.
> 
> ...


Wo ist der Unterschied zu vorher, a ja nirgends ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian66 (20. Dezember 2017)

........ Sie werden sich noch wundern was alles möglich ist .....


----------



## payne (20. Dezember 2017)

Christian66 schrieb:


> ........ Sie werden sich noch wundern was alles möglich ist .....


Die Sozialdemokraten haben schon gezeigt was alles in den Land Möglich ist sie haben sich Jahrzehnte  lang die Eigenen Taschen reichlich Gefühlt und gegen die Interessen der Eigenen Wähler agiert.


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. Dezember 2017)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Rauchen erlaubt, Radfahren verboten.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Dezember 2017)

Rauchend am mtb im hochsommer durch denn wald


----------



## trail_desire (22. Dezember 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?



Richtig....genau nix. Das eine macht krank, das andere hält fit. Da sieht man die Prioritäten der Politik in der Gesundheitsprävention


----------



## trail_desire (22. Dezember 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Rauchend am mtb im hochsommer durch denn wald



Lass die E-Biker aus dem Spiel


----------



## jawbone (28. Dezember 2017)

payne schrieb:


> Die Sozialdemokraten haben schon gezeigt was alles in den Land Möglich ist sie haben sich Jahrzehnte  lang die Eigenen Taschen reichlich Gefühlt und gegen die Interessen der Eigenen Wähler agiert.


naja, vorwiegend wurde das eigentlich zu zeiten schüssel I und II mit ÖVP/FPÖ gemacht - sieh die zahlreichen gerichtsverfahren (BUWOG, Strasse, Westenthaler usw.).

unterschied zu vorher ist, dass nun der status quo auch aktiv im regierungsprogramm angeführt wird und beide parteien die gleiche position dazu vertreten. damit ist eine chance auf änderung in dieser legislaturperiode gleich null. zuvor gabs zumindest unterschiedliche ansichten der regierungsparteien zu dem thema.


----------



## payne (28. Dezember 2017)

Vorher war die Chance genau auch bei Null die Unerträgliche Heuchelei der Sozialdemokraten ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## steiggeist (28. Dezember 2017)

@payne

Die Unterstützung durch die SPÖ und die GRÜNEN war und ist sehr gut.
Sie ist durch Auftritte im Parlament auch gut dokumentiert:

Hermann Krist, SPÖ: 





Georg Willi, Die Grünen: 





Vollständige Debatte: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKINYOzd4LGYdZkzmCnjube1AbUABcPjD

In Bezug zum Thema fehlt - aus meiner Sicht - deinen letzten Posts die Substanz.


----------



## payne (28. Dezember 2017)

Alles nur Lippenbekenntnisse leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (28. Dezember 2017)

@payne: dir ist schon klar, dass es in einem parlament mehrheiten benötigt um gesetze(sänderungen) beschließen zu können? wenn es diese nicht gibt, passiert nix. und solange ÖVP und FPÖ die interessen von großgrundbesitzern und der jägerschaft vertritt kann und konnte man eben nichts beschließen.


----------



## payne (28. Dezember 2017)

Die Heuchelei der SPÖ zeigt sich am besten bei diesen Gesetzes Endschluss.

Nun ist Mountainbiken in Kärnten auch über der Baumgrenze offiziell inoffiziell.

https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/LgblAuth/LGBLA_KA_20170911_57/LGBLA_KA_20170911_57.html

https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/Landesnormen/LKT40011636/LKT40011636.html

Mit Kärntner LGBl 2017/57 wurde § 14 Abs 1 des Kärntner Naturschutzgesetzes dahingehend novelliert, dass er wie folgt lautet:“ In der freien Landschaft ist es verboten, mit motorbetriebenen Fahrzeugen außerhalb der für den fließenden oder ruhenden Verkehr bestimmten Flächen zu fahren oder diese dort abzustellen. Das Abstellen von motorbetriebenen Fahrzeugen am Straßenrand ist zulässig. In der Alpinregion (§ 6) umfasst das Verbot des Befahrens auch nicht motorbetriebene Fahrzeuge außerhalb der für diesen Verkehr bestimmten Straßen und Wege.“


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. Dezember 2017)

jawbone schrieb:


> naja, vorwiegend wurde das eigentlich zu zeiten schüssel I und II mit ÖVP/FPÖ gemacht - sieh die zahlreichen gerichtsverfahren (BUWOG, Strasse, Westenthaler usw.).
> .


Olah, Androsch, AKH, BAWAG, Schadn, Inserate, Bank Burgenland,.... nur mal so aus dem Stand und ohne zu überlegen. Bin schon gespannt, was beim Krankenhaus Nord dazukommen wird. Ich denke, du hast eine selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## jawbone (29. Dezember 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Olah, Androsch, AKH, BAWAG, Schadn, Inserate, Bank Burgenland,.... nur mal so aus dem Stand und ohne zu überlegen. Bin schon gespannt, was beim Krankenhaus Nord dazukommen wird. Ich denke, du hast eine selektive Wahrnehmung.


slektive wahrnehmug - glaube ich weniger.
Olah, Androsch und AKH liegen so lange zurück, ich war noch nicht mal geboren, ich denke das spricht für sich...

bei den anderen fällen hat im unterschied zu den von mir gebrachten beispielen keine partei bzw. kein politiker in ausübung seiner machtpostion versucht einen direkten vorteil für sich zu schaffen.
"landespolitische" themen habe ich bewusst ausgelassen, da gäbe es allein im süden österreichs genug - v.a. abseits der hypo. Schadn ist hier vielleicht an der grenze.

@payne: das habe ich auch kritisiert - siehe ein paar seiten vorher.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Dezember 2017)

Die Grünen sind ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr relevant. Die würden auch never ever ein Befahren von Trails zulassen. 
Forststraßen spielen für mich zb keine Rolle, weil die bei uns alle legalisiert sind. 

Selbst wenn die SPÖ den Mountainbikern den roten Teppich ausrollen würde - bringt ja nix, wenn ich dann zwar Biken darf, mir aber kein Bike mehr leisten kann.


----------



## CreepingDeath (30. Dezember 2017)

jawbone schrieb:


> bei den anderen fällen hat im unterschied zu den von mir gebrachten beispielen keine partei bzw. kein politiker in ausübung seiner machtpostion versucht einen direkten vorteil für sich zu schaffen.


Na wenn du meinst... widdewiddewie sie dir gefällt.


----------



## payne (31. Dezember 2017)

An alle Mitleidenden ich Wünsche auch alles gute und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr möge unser Kampf nicht umsonst sein.


----------



## beuze1 (31. Dezember 2017)

payne schrieb:


> e Jahr möge unser Kampf nicht umsonst sein




Wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht wie bisher, werden wir den Erfolg in Ö nicht mehr erleben


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Januar 2018)

www.facebook.com/HCStrache/videos/1009497745858161/

Auf gehts  gleich mal was dazu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (17. Januar 2018)

Das wird nix mit den MTB Sport in Österreich.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Januar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Das wird nix mit den MTB Sport in Österreich.


Klar nachdem upmouve anscheinend auch aufgegeben hat fahr ma halt weiter illegal...


----------



## payne (17. Januar 2018)

Wird uns nichts anderes übrig bleiben ich werde fahren wo ich will ob es ihnen gefällt oder nicht


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Januar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Klar nachdem upmouve anscheinend auch aufgegeben hat


Haben sie das?


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Januar 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Haben sie das?


Wirkt zumindest so


----------



## payne (22. Januar 2018)

Na hoffentlich vergessen sie nicht Explizit die Hervorragende Wegefreiheit zu Bewerben

https://www.wochenblatt.net/heute/n...istikverbund-startet-auf-der-cmt-in-suttgart/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (24. Januar 2018)

*Crowdfunding für Trailbau im Wienerwald*


*Die Mountainbikecommunity in Wien will sich ihre eigene Jumpline finanzieren. Ab einer Mindestsumme von 25.000 Euro wird gebaggert*

Innsbruck/Wien – Mountainbiken im Wienerwald erfreut sich wachsender Beliebtheit. Seit der Verein Wienerwald-Trails (WWT) den Trendsport auf eigens dafür angelegten Strecken in geordnete Bahnen lenkt, entdecken immer mehr Freizeitsportler das Trailbiken für sich. Um der Nachfrage zu entsprechen, baut der Verein das Streckennetz stetig aus. Doch das kostet Geld. Weil die Nutzung der Trails aus Prinzip nicht kostenpflichtig sein soll, will man die Mittel für den Streckenbau nun über eine Crowdfundingkampagne lukrieren.
Vom 13. Feber bis 13. März wird unter dem Titel Trail4You online um Geld geworben. Fundingziel der Kampagne sind 50.000 Euro. Damit könnte eine insgesamt 2,1 Kilometer lange Jumpline mit 180 Metern Höhenunterschied gebaut werden. Ab einem Betrag von 25.000 Euro würde die Minimalvariante – 1,3 Kilometer Trail auf 120 Höhenmetern – umgesetzt.

https://derstandard.at/2000072799876/Crowdfunding-fuer-Trailbau-im-Wienerwald


----------



## payne (27. Januar 2018)

*Mödling: Neue Strecken für Mountainbiker*






Foto: /Markus Frühmann / Lefti.at​Profis wie Lisa Ribarich hoffen, künftig auf den neuen Strecken trainieren zu können​​*Anninger-Gemeinden arbeiten an neuem Wegenetz, im Stadtwald soll es zehn Kilometer an Trails geben.*


Eine bis zu 30 Kilometer lange Anninger-Runde, alleine mehr als zehn Kilometer Strecke im Mödlinger Stadtwald – Gemeinden im Bezirk, Mountainbiker und der Wienerwald-Tourismus arbeiten derzeit an einem zeitgemäßen Streckennetz im Wiener Umland. Die Zeit drängt, denn Ende März laufen die Verträge zu den bisherigen Routen aus.
"Ich sehe die Entwicklung sehr positiv", sagt Herbert Ribarich, Vorsitzender des Mountainbike-Referates im Österreichischen Radverband und selbst Biker in Mödling. Bevor es aber an eine Umsetzung geht, müssen aktuell noch Haftungsfragen geklärt, Einigkeit mit Grundbesitzern erzielt und eine Genehmigung nach dem Forstgesetz eingeholt werden.


https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoesterreich/moedling-neue-strecken-fuer-mountainbiker/307.407.567


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Januar 2018)

Na gratuliere das wird nix bis märz  na vieleicht 2020 dann

Also weiter alle strecken in mödling fahren sehr gut 

Lg


----------



## payne (27. Januar 2018)

Viel Interessanter wäre ja die Schneeberg,Rax bis Hochschwab gegend da hat ja die SPÖ Wien das sagen


----------



## payne (30. Januar 2018)

*Wie Radler die Jagd behindern*


*Von Rehen, die so scheu sind, dass sie sich nicht mehr abschießen lassen, bis hin zu jenen, die anscheinend nicht wissen, dass sie Radfahrer fürchten müssten*

Wer mit dem Mountainbike auf einer Strecke unterwegs ist, die im Winter für Radfahrer gesperrt ist, kann mit einer ordentlichen Bestimmtheit davon ausgehen, dass er dabei erwischt wird. Entweder von einem Förster, von einem Jäger oder einem "I zag di an"-Sheriff. Als besonders hartnäckig gelten die Jäger.

https://derstandard.at/2000073245020/Wie-Radler-die-Jagd-behindern#posting-1027900564


----------



## hardtails (30. Januar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Wie Radler die Jagd behindern*
> 
> 
> *Von Rehen, die so scheu sind, dass sie sich nicht mehr abschießen lassen, bis hin zu jenen, die anscheinend nicht wissen, dass sie Radfahrer fürchten müssten*
> ...




ich hab es da gepostet wo es hingehört
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/funny-pics-videos-teil-3.495660/page-1441


----------



## payne (31. Januar 2018)

Zusätzlich wurde eine neue Mountainbike-Strecke auf ÖBf-Flächen über die Pretul eingerichtet, die im Frühjahr 2018 offiziell eröffnet wird.

https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...-aus-erneuerbarer-energie-deutlich-gesteigert


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Februar 2018)

Schaut euch mal das Wahlprogramm der Tiroler Grünen an. Von einer generellen Wegefreiheit wollen die nichts wissen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (1. Februar 2018)

Da wir mittlerweile so weit sind, dass man als AV- oder Naturfreundemitglied im Winter nicht mal mehr kostenlos zu seinen Hütten aufsteigen darf, zumindest in Oberösterreich, weil man ja über eine Schipiste geht.
Bezweifle ich, dass überhaupt jemand Interesse daran hat die Waldwege für uns frei zu geben.
Egal was irgendein Politiker vor der Wahl sagt.

So wie die ganze Diskussionien laufen, sollte wohl der Verkauf von Fahrräder in Österreich unter Strafe gestellt werden.
Auf der Straße haben wir nichts verloren, weil wir ja keine Spritsteuer zahlen, im Wald auch nichts da stören wir die Jäger beim Schlafen.


----------



## payne (1. Februar 2018)

Das ist ja was ich schon lange geschrieben habe ob Rot,Grün,Blau oder Schwarz alle gleich die die Anliegen der Wähler Interessiert die Politiker nur vor der Wahl nach der Wahl sind wir nur noch lästig und haben den Mund zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Februar 2018)

In Tirol nicht mal vor der Wahl.


----------



## payne (1. Februar 2018)

In den nächsten 20 Jahren wird sich nichts ändern ist aber Typisch Österreichisch wir sind immer die letzten.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> In den nächsten 20 Jahren wird sich nichts ändern ist aber Typisch Österreichisch wir sind immer die letzten.


Ich glaub in denn fall werden wir nichtmal die letzten sein


----------



## payne (1. Februar 2018)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Februar 2018)

Auf lange Sicht ist Politik absolut irrelevant. 
Es zählt die Normativität des Faktischen. Wie Österreicher kennen das und leben doch danach. Gesetze sind ja eher Empfehlungen.


----------



## payne (2. Februar 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht ist Politik absolut irrelevant.
> Es zählt die Normativität des Faktischen. Wie Österreicher kennen das und leben doch danach. Gesetze sind ja eher Empfehlungen.



Für mich sowieso


----------



## beuze1 (3. Februar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich glaub in denn fall werden wir nichtmal die letzten sein



Genau, den um irgendwo letzter zu werden, müsste man schon mitmachen. Das wird aber in Österreich in sachen Wegeöffnung nicht passieren.
Daher ist für mich "legal biken - auch in Österreich" ein soooo unrealistisches ziel, das ich es schon fast schade finde das ihr da Geld, Zeit, Nerven und was weiß ich noch alles investiert. Geht lieber Biken, legal, illegal, scheißegal!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Februar 2018)

Der Schuss könnte sogar nach hinten los gehen. Je größer die Aufmerksamkeit, desto größer die Probleme. Meine Bauern-Spezis haben bis vor wenigen Jahren noch nicht mal gewusst, was Wegefreiheit ist - heute wissen die das alle, weil die Bauernzeitung dazu publiziert hat. 

Aber gut, wir in Tirol sind da sowieso im heiligen Land. Durch die kleinen Strukturen ist unser Verhältnis zur Naturraumnutzung einfach ein liberaleres.


----------



## steiggeist (3. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Genau, den um irgendwo letzter zu werden, müsste man schon mitmachen. Das wird aber in Österreich in sachen Wegeöffnung nicht passieren.
> Daher ist für mich "legal biken - auch in Österreich" ein soooo unrealistisches ziel, das ich es schon fast schade finde das ihr da Geld, Zeit, Nerven und was weiß ich noch alles investiert. Geht lieber Biken, legal, illegal, scheißegal!



Keine Angst, das machen wir!
Aber leider ist es so, dass dies halt in Ost-Österreich leider nur mit großen Problemen geht.
Dass dies die Tiroler, und Leute die nur rund um Ballungsgebiete und in Bikeparks unterweg sind nicht verstehen, wissen wir schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (4. Februar 2018)

steiggeist schrieb:


> Keine Angst, das machen wir!
> Aber leider ist es so, dass dies halt in Ost-Österreich leider nur mit großen Problemen geht.
> Dass dies die Tiroler, und Leute die nur rund um Ballungsgebiete und in Bikeparks unterweg sind nicht verstehen, wissen wir schon.



Wo gibts eigentlich im Osten die Probleme? Ich für meinen Teil habe hier im Wienerwald noch keine Probleme zum Glück gehabt


----------



## payne (5. Februar 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wo gibts eigentlich im Osten die Probleme? Ich für meinen Teil habe hier im Wienerwald noch keine Probleme zum Glück gehabt


Bessere Frage wo gibt es die Probleme in Niederösterreich und Steiermark nicht.


----------



## steiggeist (5. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Bessere Frage wo gibt es die Probleme in Niederösterreich und Steiermark nicht.


und in NÖ abseits des Wienerwaldes.
Wie ich schrieb:


> Aber leider ist es so, dass dies halt in Ost-Österreich leider nur mit großen Problemen geht.
> Dass dies die Tiroler, und Leute die nur rund um Ballungsgebiete und in Bikeparks unterwegs sind nicht verstehen, wissen wir schon.


----------



## Hiasi87 (5. Februar 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wo gibts eigentlich im Osten die Probleme? Ich für meinen Teil habe hier im Wienerwald noch keine Probleme zum Glück gehabt



Traisental und Ötschergebiet ist zum Bsp. ziemliches Mtb Sperrgebiet in Niederösterreich aber so sehen die Ortschaften auch aus im oberen Traisental. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (5. Februar 2018)

Rax Schneeberg Gebiet.


----------



## F-Bike (6. Februar 2018)

Man sieht sehr deutlich welches Touristische Potential in Österreich verschenkt wird .
https://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#7.74/9.97460/46.19653/hot/ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel123 (6. Februar 2018)

Burgenland - Rosaliengebirge auch hier gibts Trails und Probleme[emoji30]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (6. Februar 2018)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Man sieht sehr deutlich welches Touristische Potential in Österreich verschenkt wird .
> https://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#7.74/9.97460/46.19653/hot/ride


Weiß nicht, ob die Folgerung so stimmt. Man sieht jedenfalls, das dort wo viele Menschen leben auch viel gefahren wird.
Ist eher ein Argument für Infrastrukturentwicklung in Ballungsräumen statt irgendwo am "A.... der Welt".


----------



## payne (7. Februar 2018)

*Rauf auf das Fahrrad: Wels lädt zu großem Bike-Festival*

*WELS. OÖNachrichten präsentieren internationale Fahrradmesse*




Waghalsige Luftsprünge mit dem Rad: Dirtjumper Peter Kaiser aus Tirol ist am Wochenende zu Gast in Wels. Bild: Peter Kaiser

http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...s-laedt-zu-grossem-Bike-Festival;art4,2808558


----------



## payne (7. Februar 2018)

*Bike Republic Sölden*


https://derstandard.at/2000073687062/Bike-Republic-Soelden-Trailbau-mit-Mehrwert#forumstart


----------



## CreepingDeath (7. Februar 2018)

steiggeist schrieb:


> und in NÖ abseits des Wienerwaldes.
> Wie ich schrieb:


Wie viele Probleme sind dir aus dem Waldviertel bekannt?


----------



## DerohneName (7. Februar 2018)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> Traisental und Ötschergebiet ist zum Bsp. ziemliches Mtb Sperrgebiet in Niederösterreich aber so sehen die Ortschaften auch aus im oberen Traisental.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Und ich wollte mein Bike zum Erlaufsee mitnehmen- denne net


----------



## payne (7. Februar 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Und ich wollte mein Bike zum Erlaufsee mitnehmen- denne net


Lass es Zuhause spar dir den Ärger und Fahre da hin wo du Willkommen bist


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2018)

und beschwere dich im Tourismusbüro


----------



## Hiasi87 (8. Februar 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Und ich wollte mein Bike zum Erlaufsee mitnehmen- denne net



Mitnehmen kannst es aber wirst nur Bürgeralpe fahren dürfen. 
Gemeindealpe wäre da Wahnsinn aber da hat ma scho Probleme wenn man mit de Ski wenn ma hinten runter fährt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Februar 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und beschwere dich im Tourismusbüro


Oder Urlaub stornieren mir der Begründung du kannst dein Hobby und Urlaubsgrund nicht ausüben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (12. Februar 2018)

*Draht am Waldweg: Falle für Radler am Anninger*






Foto: /Privat​Sportler ist überzeugt, dass der Draht mit Absicht platziert wurde.​​*Metallstück mit Widerhaken verfing sich in Speiche von Mountainbiker.*

https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoes...weg-falle-fuer-radler-am-anninger/309.938.031


----------



## payne (12. Februar 2018)

*Heute startet in Wels das Bike Festival*

*WELS. Radstars, Testparcours, 40 Aussteller: Internationale Fahrradmesse präsentiert neue Technik, Trends und aktuelle Mode.*




Spektakuläre Rennen stehen am Samstag ab 14 Uhr im Rahmen der Pumptrack-Series am Programm. Bild: Bike Festival

http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoesterreich/Heute-startet-in-Wels-das-Bike-Festival;art4,2811490


----------



## scratch_a (12. Februar 2018)

Den Pumptrack hätt ich auch gerne im Garten stehen. Sind das einzelne Betonelemente?


----------



## trail_desire (12. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Heute startet in Wels das Bike Festival*
> 
> *WELS. Radstars, Testparcours, 40 Aussteller: Internationale Fahrradmesse präsentiert neue Technik, Trends und aktuelle Mode.*
> 
> ...


Wie soll das spektakulär werden bei dem schmalen Band.....Einzelzeitfahren?....super spannend und natürlich bezeichnend für das wo man die biker am liebsten  hätte.....in einem kleinen Ghetto....


----------



## payne (13. Februar 2018)

*Österreich wird 2018 zum Nabel der Mountainbikewelt*


*Erstmals gastieren die großen drei in Österreich: Downhill-Weltcup in Leogang, Crankworx in Innsbruck und Enduro World Series auf der Petzen. Höchste Zeit, die Urlaubsplanung zu beginnen*

https://derstandard.at/2000074133768/Oesterreich-wird-2018-zum-Nabel-der-Mountainbikewelt


Der Nabel der MTB Welt ein wiederspruch in sich selbst.


----------



## Hiasi87 (13. Februar 2018)

Der Redakteur dürfte nu nie was von Whistler oder Südtirol,Schweiz, Frankreich und den Rest der Welt gehört haben. Der nächste Artikel wird über die Neue Sportart sein fahren im Gelände mit speziellen Fahrräder. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dopero (13. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Der Nabel der MTB Welt ein wiederspruch in sich selbst.


Ist in dem Fall "Nabel der Welt" nicht eher wie das "Auge des Sturms"? Im Zentrum nichts los und drumherum geht es richtig ab?


----------



## bobo2606 (13. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> .....Der Nabel der MTB Welt ein wiederspruch in sich selbst.



Naaa, warum?

Der Nabel der Welt ist doch gleich um die Ecke vom A.... der Welt.


----------



## payne (14. Februar 2018)

Ein sehr Aufschlussreicher Artikel muss man gelesen Haben.

Ein parr Österreicher Teilen sich das Land auf ohne Scham und Moral.

https://www.addendum.org/ski/wem-gehoeren-die-berge/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (14. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Nabel stimmt schon......ist wie bei den Frauen, da ist weiter oben und vor allem weiter unten auch interessanter.....
Unser Urlaub wird vorraussichtlich wieder in I stattfinden.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Ein sehr Aufschlussreicher Artikel muss man gelesen Haben.
> 
> Ein parr Österreicher Teilen sich das Land auf ohne Scham und Moral.
> 
> https://www.addendum.org/ski/wem-gehoeren-die-berge/




Weil?


----------



## payne (16. Februar 2018)

Wie kann es sein das sich ein Parr wenige Familien Österreich aufteilen ist ja nicht nur beim Skifahren so wie Wald und Industrie.


----------



## Grossvater (16. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein das sich ein Parr wenige Familien Österreich aufteilen ist ja nicht nur beim Skifahren so wie Wald und Industrie.


Warum solls in Österreich anders sein als im Rest der Welt? Seid Ihr was besseres oder wie?


----------



## CreepingDeath (16. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein das sich ein Parr wenige Familien Österreich aufteilen ist ja nicht nur beim Skifahren so wie Wald und Industrie.


Es liegt daran, dass du dir zu wenig Liegenschaften gekauft hast.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Februar 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Es liegt daran, dass du dir zu wenig Liegenschaften gekauft hast.


Erschlichen past besser als gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (16. Februar 2018)

Die Kirche und der Adel haben sicher auch alles rechtmäßig gekauft


----------



## CreepingDeath (16. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Die Kirche und der Adel haben sicher auch alles rechtmäßig gekauft


Mach es halt genauso!


----------



## jawbone (17. Februar 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Mach es halt genauso!


bitte um eine detaillierte anleitung zur vorgehensweise, interessiert mich jetzt auch


----------



## payne (18. Februar 2018)

*Crowdfunding-Projekt: Neue Mountainbike-Strecke im Wienerwald geplant*

http://www.gastroportal.at/mountainbike-strecke-mittels-crowdfunding-finanzieren/37222


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Februar 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Crowdfunding-Projekt: Neue Mountainbike-Strecke im Wienerwald geplant*
> 
> http://www.gastroportal.at/mountainbike-strecke-mittels-crowdfunding-finanzieren/37222


https://www.startnext.com/trail4you


----------



## CreepingDeath (19. Februar 2018)

jawbone schrieb:


> bitte um eine detaillierte anleitung zur vorgehensweise, interessiert mich jetzt auch


Man beginnt am besten damit, sich kreuzigen zu lassen. Wenn du soweit bist, erklär ich gerne den Rest.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Februar 2018)

Von denen, die den Grund und Boden bekommen haben, werden sich wenige bis gar keine kreuzigen haben lassen 
"You deceived, they believed
In your bloodstained cross"


----------



## CreepingDeath (20. Februar 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Von denen, die den Grund und Boden bekommen haben, werden sich wenige bis gar keine kreuzigen haben lassen
> "You deceived, they believed
> In your bloodstained cross"


Natürlich nicht. Lektion zwei meines Seminars "Wie komme ich an unfassbares Liegenschaftsvermögen" lautet ja auch (Achtung Spoileralarm): "erfolgreiche Religionsgründungen zum Zwecke der Anhäufung von Liegenschaftsvermögen kosten fast nix - außer die Zeit vieler Generationen"


----------



## payne (20. Februar 2018)

*Mehr Komfort für Biker: Sillianer Hütte baut aus*

Betten statt Lager, eine neue Küche und Drei-Zinnen-Blick gibt es ab Sommer 2019 auf der Sillianer Hütte. Ein Grund sind die vielen Mountainbiker-Gäste.

http://www.tt.com/panorama/gesellsc...omfort-für-biker-sillianer-hütte-baut-aus.csp


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2018)

Wie bei uns 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (22. Februar 2018)

Genau so ist wie im Artikel beschrieben sie wollen die MTB Fahrer nur Fern halten um ihr umtriebige Mordes Lust ungestört ausleben zu  können hier ein Leserbrief aus einer Bayrischen Zetung.

*Jägerlobby will uns dumm halten*
12.02.2018 17:39
Zum Bericht "Jäger bringen 23 Füchse zur Strecke", HK vom Donnerstag, 8. Februar 2018:

Ich bin über den Artikel sehr entsetzt. Zeigt dieser Artikel doch sehr, wie unsinnig die Freizeitjagd ist und wie absolut unwissend uns die Jägerlobby halten möchte. Vorsorglicher Abschuss von unseren wichtigsten Gesundheitspolizisten, den Füchsen, weil sie Krankheiten übertragen? Tollwut ist offiziell seit 2008 durch das Auslegen von Impfködern (nicht durch die Jagd) in Deutschland ausgemerzt worden. Fuchsbandwurm-Erkrankungen gibt es bis zu zehn pro Jahr in Deutschland (nachzulesen beim Robert-Koch-Institut, da der Fuchsbandwurm eine meldepflichtige Erkrankung ist) - und vornehmlich trifft es Jäger. Wenn sie den Fuchs in Ruhe lassen, werden sie sich auch nicht anstecken. Es ist also wahrscheinlicher durch eine verirrte Jägerkugel getroffen zu werden (2017 gab es 30 tödliche Unfälle mit dem Jagdgewehr) oder in der Lotterie zu gewinnen als sich mit dem Fuchsbandwurm zu infizieren.

Räude ist eine für Menschen ungefährliche Erkrankung und bei Haustieren gibt es gute Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Räude beim Fuchs wäre auch behandelbar, jedoch bedeutet die Hege und Pflege der Jäger nur das Töten und nicht das Gesundpflegen. Auch zeigen Studien, dass Füchse Immunität gegen Räude weitervererben. Jedoch wird diese gute Erbanlage durch das massenhafte Töten eines wichtigen, intelligenten Wildtieres immer wieder zunichtegemacht.

Hat Ihnen schon einmal jemand von den Jägern erzählt, wie wichtig der Fuchs ist, um Mäuse- und Rattenplagen einzudämmen? Haben Ihnen schon einmal die Jäger erzählt, dass Studien zeigen, dass der Fuchsbandwurm vor allem durch die Jagd verbreitet wird? Haben ihnen die Jäger erzählt, dass uns Füchse vor der Lyme-Borreliose und uns und unsere Haus- und Nutztiere vor dem Botulismus schützen? Haben ihnen Jäger erzählt, dass 17 Studien aus über 30 Jahren Forschung auch aus Deutschland zeigen: Nur durch die Jagd nimmt die Fuchspopulation zu, ansonsten reguliert sich, wie bei allen Beutegreifern, die Population von allein?

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt. Zum Beispiel, dass die Freizeitjäger einfach nur töten wollen und ihnen da die Hetze gegen die Füchse nur recht kommt.


----------



## payne (23. Februar 2018)

Es wird immer Perverser

*Neuer Anlauf für Schalldämpfer*
_




Foto: Getty Images/deanmillar/iStockphoto
*Nach Gerichtsentscheid interveniert Jägerschaft im Innenministerium für Gesetzesnovelle.*

*https://m.kurier.at/amp/chronik/oesterreich/neuer-anlauf-fuer-schalldaempfer/311.653.695*


https://www.google.at/amp/s/amp.heu...lldaempfer-in--sterreich-nun-erlaubt-58814954

Die Jäger wollen mit Schalldämpfern nicht nur ihr Gehör vor dem Mündungsknall schützen, sondern auch das ihrer Jagdhunde. _


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 700159
> 
> Wie bei uns
> 
> Lg



Genau solche Artikel und Aussagen sind wichtig - von den eigentlich Betroffenen. UNSERE Argumente können so logisch und korrekt sein, wie sie wolllen. Aber wir sind die benachteiligte Klientel und man unterstellt uns allein deswegen schon "Schönreden".
Wenn dann aber so ein Waldbauer mal seine Meinung sagt und begründet, kommt das gleich ganz anders.

Mehr davon...


----------



## Deleted 283729 (23. Februar 2018)

Acht geben auf unsere Worte sollten wir in unserer Diskussion dennoch. Denn solche Artikel wie von dem Waldbauer stehen im Widerspruch zu Aussagen, dass Mountainbiken kein Wild aufschreckt. Das könnte meiner Meinung nach auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## hulster (25. Februar 2018)

hellford89 schrieb:


> Acht geben auf unsere Worte sollten wir in unserer Diskussion dennoch. Denn solche Artikel wie von dem Waldbauer stehen im Widerspruch zu Aussagen, dass Mountainbiken kein Wild aufschreckt. Das könnte meiner Meinung nach auch nach hinten losgehen.



Sorry - aber wer behauptet, dass MTBler kein Wild aufscheuchen, erzählt Quatsch und man darf nicht verwundert sein, dass solche Leute nicht ernstgenommen werden.
JEDER der den Wald betritt scheucht Wild auf, das sich in diesem Bereich befindet. Erst wenn ich mich zur Wildbeobachtung oder Jagd speziell verhalte, passiert das nicht. 
Richtig ist also nur die Aussage, das MTBler das Wild nicht mehr und nicht weniger als Andere die den Wald betreten das Wild aufscheuchen.
Wobei führend mit Sicherheit Hundebesitzer mit frei laufenden Hunden sind.
Der andere zu beachtende Aspekt ist der, dass es im Wald natürlich entsprechende benutzte Bereiche gibt, die das Wild kennt und generell oder zu bestimmten Tageszeiten meidet. 
Am Ende bleibt unter diesem Aspekt max. die Diskussion um Nightrides. Faktisch ist festzustellen, dass Wild nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit häufiger in Bereichen anzutreffen ist, die es bei Helligkeit noch meidet. 
Da ich den Winter durchfahre mache ich zwangsläufig "Nightrides", da es halt fast nen halbes Jahr vor 19:00 Uhr dunkel ist.
Ich treffe dann häufiger Wild an, dass natürlich auch flüchtet. Das aber weit davon weg ist, sich permanent durch diese Störungen vertreiben zu lassen.


----------



## jawbone (25. Februar 2018)

hellford89 schrieb:


> Acht geben auf unsere Worte sollten wir in unserer Diskussion dennoch. Denn solche Artikel wie von dem Waldbauer stehen im Widerspruch zu Aussagen, dass Mountainbiken kein Wild aufschreckt. Das könnte meiner Meinung nach auch nach hinten losgehen.


ich denke auch, dass die aussage wie in dem leserbrief geäußert dem meinungsbild in der allgemeinheit wenig förderlich ist.
hilfreicher sind denke ich, die auch korrekten aussagen, wonach sich das wild schnell an strecken mit einem gewissen "verkehr" gewöhnt und diese dann entsprechend meidet. in dem zusammenhang ist es auch wichtig, dass die wege entsprechend regelmäßig frequentiert werden.
demgegenüber richten schwammerl- oder beerensucher die querfeldein den wald abgrasen wahrscheinlich mehr unruhe an.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Februar 2018)

Und ein neues bike Ghetto ensteht 

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...bach_Mountainbikespass-fuer-die-ganze-Familie


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Februar 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Wobei führend mit Sicherheit Hundebesitzer mit frei laufenden Hunden sind.
> .


----------



## trail_desire (26. Februar 2018)

....die auf naturnahen Wegen das Biken erlernen können.


herbert2010 schrieb:


> Und ein neues bike Ghetto ensteht
> 
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...bach_Mountainbikespass-fuer-die-ganze-Familie



_......die auf naturnahen Wegen das Biken erlernen können......_

Wenn das auf dem Bild naturnahe Wege sind, sind die Atomraketen von Kim Jong-un nur Sauerstoffkartuschen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (26. Februar 2018)

Das ist wie Klettern in der Halle


----------



## scratch_a (26. Februar 2018)

Die Natur so nah und doch so fern 
Ist halt anscheinend Ansichtssache, was "naturnah" ist. Bei den ganzen Städtern und Computerkindern ist der Horizont was Natur betrifft vielleicht etwas eingeschränkt?


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die Natur so nah und doch so fern
> Ist halt anscheinend Ansichtssache, was "naturnah" ist. Bei den ganzen Städtern und Computerkindern ist der Horizont was Natur betrifft vielleicht etwas eingeschränkt?


Meine würden sagen ihh da kann ich ja gleich Waldautobahnen fahren [emoji23]


----------



## trail_desire (27. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine würden sagen ihh da kann ich ja gleich Waldautobahnen fahren [emoji23]


Oder gleich mit dem Skateboard.........was soll so eine Murmelbahn?.... hätte da einen Vorschlag an Schwalbe...._dry detlev_ wär der passende Name für einen Reifen für so ein Geläuf....


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. März 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> JEDER der den Wald betritt scheucht Wild auf, das sich in diesem Bereich befindet. Erst wenn ich mich zur Wildbeobachtung oder Jagd speziell verhalte, passiert das nicht.
> .



sprich, mich grün kleide und mit grünem SUV aufkreuze???


----------



## hulster (2. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Und ein neues bike Ghetto ensteht
> 
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/steierm...bach_Mountainbikespass-fuer-die-ganze-Familie



Super schon mal der Satz:

"Aber es braucht Regeln und Ordnung, damit alle ihre Freude daran haben“ 

Das beste ist aber, das nirgendwo drauf hingewiesen wird, dass man sich nicht außerhalb der geschaffenen Wege bewegen darf. 


Davon ab sieht das ja gruselig aus. Beton Pisten. 

Und ich sag immer:

"Aspalt ist Teufelswerk"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (3. März 2018)

> *Investitionen in Mountainbike-Trails*
> Über 600 Mio. Euro erwirtschaftet der Radtourismus österreichweit pro Jahr. Die Nachfrage nach einer gut ausgebauten Radinfrastruktur und einem lückenlosen Wegenetz steige deshalb, heißt es. In Kärnten sind neue Mountainbiketrails in Planung.


http://kaernten.orf.at/news/stories/2898681/


----------



## steiggeist (20. März 2018)

#legalbiken
Vor einem Jahr gab's hier in Leoben eine Trutzpartie.
Nun gibt's eine erlaubte Mountainstrecke, sprich Forststraße, auf den Hausberg der Leobner, dem Mugel.

https://www.facebook.com/kurtwallner.leoben/posts/1931071916924859


----------



## herbert2010 (20. März 2018)

steiggeist schrieb:


> #legalbiken
> Vor einem Jahr gab's hier in Leoben eine Trutzpartie.
> Nun gibt's eine erlaubte Mountainstrecke, sprich Forststraße, auf den Hausberg der Leobner, dem Mugel.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kurtwallner.leoben/posts/1931071916924859


 sorry 
Das ist aber kein erfolg sondern ein schlechter witz ;(


----------



## trail_desire (20. März 2018)

_.....bitte halten Sie sich an die vorgegebene, ausgeschilderte Strecke! Ich wünsche Ihnen auf dem selektiven Kurs von Leoben nach Niklasdorf und retour viel Spaß und unfallfreie Kilometer....._

Viel Spass? Forststrasse rauf, runter die gleiche Strecke....und bitte niergends abbiegen, auch wenn da eine interessannte Aussicht zu erwarten wäre?
Klingt wie früher bei der Fahrt nach West-Berlin.....Transitstrecke....Freiheit.......Fehlanzeige.
Zum Feiern finde ich das nicht.....es stärkt das eigentliche  allgemeine Bikeverbot nur, indem die Differenzierung von erlaubt und verboten nur noch mehr rausgekehrt wird.....


----------



## Hiasi87 (21. März 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .....bitte halten Sie sich an die vorgegebene, ausgeschilderte Strecke! Ich wünsche Ihnen auf dem selektiven Kurs von Leoben nach Niklasdorf und retour viel Spaß und unfallfreie Kilometer.....
> 
> Viel Spass? Forststrasse rauf, runter die gleiche Strecke....und bitte niergends abbiegen, auch wenn da eine interessannte Aussicht zu erwarten wäre?
> Klingt wie früher bei der Fahrt nach West-Berlin.....Transitstrecke....Freiheit.......Fehlanzeige.
> Zum Feiern finde ich das nicht.....es stärkt das eigentliche  allgemeine Bikeverbot nur, indem die Differenzierung von erlaubt und verboten nur noch mehr rausgekehrt wird.....



Das is genau das gleiche wie am Muckenkogel auf der Straße rauf zur Hütte und dann wieder runter auf der Straße. Und das wird als Mtb Strecke beworben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steiggeist (21. März 2018)




----------



## payne (21. März 2018)

Also für mich Persönlich ich mache nur Urlaub wo ich Willkommen bin Südtirol,Schweiz und Frankreich nirgendwo anders als in Österreich wird man so angefeindet auf das kann ich verzichten.


----------



## payne (22. März 2018)

*Trailcenter Hohe Wand Wiese lädt zum Testival*

*Gute Nachrichten für alle Mountainbike-Freunde. Im Biosphärenpark Wienerwald darf wieder geradelt werden.

http://www.heute.at/szene/events/st...-zum-Testival-50390790#showid=4008165&index=0*


----------



## aibeekey (26. März 2018)

Ohje.... mal sehen was das gibt 

*Überhitzte Mountainbike-Bremsscheibe verursacht Waldbrand*


----------



## urban_overload (27. März 2018)

So wird das sicher nix mit der Wegefreiheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (27. März 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> So wird das sicher nix mit der Wegefreiheit.


Das wird in den nächsten 20 Jahre so oder so nichts


----------



## urban_overload (27. März 2018)

Red net so schiach, wenn's bled rennt lässt sich Schwarz(-Türkis)-Blau(-Braun) echt irgendeinen Bullshit einfallen, für dessen Aufhebung man dann keine Mehrheiten mehr zambringt.


----------



## payne (27. März 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> (-Türkis)-Blau(-Braun)



Was hat das jetzt mit Braun zutun was haben die Sozialdemokraten und die Grünen besser gemacht?


----------



## urban_overload (27. März 2018)

1.) Ich sag nur Landbauer, Liederbüchlein und Co. Näher geh ich jetzt auf das "Braun" sicher nicht ein, sonst fühlt sich womöglich wieder jemand persönlich angegriffen und die Mods löschen die letzten paar Postings wie beim Artikel zur Vali Höll.

2.) Die Sozn haben sich teilweise (manche Abgeordnete/Funktionäre, die Naturfreunde als Vorfeldorganisation geschlossen) zumindest für die Öffnung der Forststraßen eingesetzt, Wegefreiheit bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Grüne geschlossen offiziell für Öffnung der Forststraßen, Wegefreiheit weiß ich gerade auch nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Grünen noch nie in einer Bundesregierung gesessen sind.

Eines muss einem halt klar ein: Besser wird's unter der neuen Regierung sicherlich nicht. Im Gegenteil, wir müssen froh sein, wenn sie nicht versuchen die Zeit zurückzudrehen. You get what you vote for.


----------



## payne (27. März 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> 2.) Die Sozn haben sich teilweise (manche Abgeordnete/Funktionäre, die Naturfreunde als Vorfeldorganisation geschlossen) zumindest für die Öffnung der Forststraßen eingesetzt, Wegefreiheit bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Grüne geschlossen offiziell für Öffnung der Forststraßen, Wegefreiheit weiß ich gerade auch nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Grünen noch nie in einer Bundesregierung gesessen sind.



Ist doch eine kommplete Schmäh Partie die Sozialdemokraten fordern kann ich auch viel aber man muss es auch so meinen und da fehlt mit aus Erfahrung der Glauben.Es ist Wurst an was man glaubt alle Politker sind gleich,Different color same shit


----------



## urban_overload (27. März 2018)

Najo, bei manchen Parteien ist die Scheiße schon noch ein gutes Stück brauner als bei anderen. 

FPÖVP werden halt beinhart die Interessen der Großgrundbesitzer vertreten. Dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein.


----------



## payne (27. März 2018)

Die Sozialdemokraten sind die grössten Heuchler die haben genug Braunes in den eigenen reihen da Stinkt es bis zum Himmel.Aber bitte genug von der Sche.... Politik sonnst muss ich Kotzen.


----------



## jawbone (27. März 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Die Sozialdemokraten sind die grössten Heuchler die haben genug Braunes in den eigenen reihen da Stinkt es bis zum Himmel.Aber bitte genug von der Sche.... Politik sonnst muss ich Kotzen.


du kannst auch weiterhin jedesmal die politik verteufeln und allen parteien die ernsthaftigkeit und lösungswillen absprechend. nur geht in einem demokratischen land der prozess der gesetzesbeschließung leider nicht ohne das parlament, es würde also sinn machen die rahmenbedingungen zu akzeptieren anstatt diese immer grundsätzlich schlecht zu reden... so wird sich nämlich auch sicher gar nichts ändern!


----------



## payne (27. März 2018)

Man muss der Realität ins Auge blicken da gibt's nichts schön zu Reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (27. März 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> 1.) Ich sag nur Landbauer, Liederbüchlein und Co.


Meinst du das Liederbüchlein, das von dem SPÖ-Magistratsdirektor illustriert wurde?


----------



## manuel123 (27. März 2018)

Ich denke schon, dass unter schwarz/blau die Wegfreigabe nicht möglich sein wird, aber wir haben auch noch andere Probleme abseits des Mountainbikens - bei denen schwarz/blau es sicher besser macht als die Roten - von den Grünen ganz zu schweigen......

Fahr ich halt weiter illegal herum - so wie die letzten 10 Jahre auch schon - ach jo und falls wirklich einmal die Forststrassen geöffnet werden bin ich überzeugt das Trails nach wie vor nicht befahren werden dürfen - also sind wir wieder illegal unterwegs[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## urban_overload (27. März 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Meinst du das Liederbüchlein, das von dem SPÖ-Magistratsdirektor illustriert wurde?


Ich verweise auf https://derstandard.at/2000072943520/einzelfall-ausrutscher-fpoe-oevp-regierung

Kannst ja mal eine Gegenüberstellung der Einzelfälle bei FPÖ und SPÖ machen. 



manuel123 schrieb:


> bei denen schwarz/blau es sicher besser macht als die Roten


Falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast: Die Schwarzen waren auch an der letzten Regierung beteiligt. Überhaupt sind die Schwarzen seit mittlerweile mehr als 30 Jahren ununterbrochen (!) in Regierungsverantwortung und hatten zumeist jene Bereiche über, die sie dann ach so gerne kritisieren (Inneres, Finanzen, Justiz). Die letzte schwarz-blaue Regierung beschäftigt nachwievor unsere Justiz - und wird sie wahrscheinlich auch noch viele weitere Jahre beschäftigen.



manuel123 schrieb:


> von den Grünen ganz zu schweigen


Wann waren die Grünen zuletzt in einer Bundesregierung?


----------



## herbert2010 (27. März 2018)

Politik forum ....


----------



## payne (27. März 2018)

Schluss mit Lustig


----------



## payne (4. April 2018)

Im Gespräch
*Gunnar Prokop: "Der größte Sportskandal“Gunnar Prokop ist passionierter und verärgerter Mountainbiker.*






Ex-Handballtrainer Gunnar Prokop (77) steigt für die Mountainbiker in den Ring.  |   Heidlmair

*NÖN: Die Mountainbike-Saison startet und die Mountainbiker dürfen immer noch nicht überall fahren, wo sie gerne wollen …*
_Gunnar Prokop:_ Und das ist der größte Sportskandal in Österreich! Die billigsten Sportstätten, die es gibt, nutzen wir nicht. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum wir nie eine Sportnation werden.

http://www.noen.at/niederoesterreic...prokop-mountainbike-noen-interview/87.514.467


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. April 2018)

Koordinationsstelle
*Lichtblick im Bike-Streit: NÖ will Konflikt entschärfenLand will Streckennetz modernisieren und Konflikt entschärfen. Wienerwald-Trails zeigen, wie es gehen könnte.*






http://www.noen.at/niederoesterreic...aerfen-mountainbike-modernisierung/87.513.281


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Im Gespräch
> *Gunnar Prokop: "Der größte Sportskandal“Gunnar Prokop ist passionierter und verärgerter Mountainbiker.*
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist meines Erachtens der richtige Ansatz. Einflussreiche und prominente Österreicher finden, die sich hinter den Kulissen für unsere Sache einsetzen. Nach außen könnten sie fallweise "nebenbei" erwähnen, was für ein Skandal es ist, dass wir keine Wegefreiheit haben. Gunnar P. wäre da natürlich nur (mehr) eine Vorstufe. Gerade innert der relativ jungen Türkisen muss es etliche MTBer geben. Unsere Schihelden sitzen doch auch ständig auf dem Bike. Hermann M. oder Marcel H. wären ganz feine Testimonials.


----------



## payne (4. April 2018)

Erstellt am 29. März 2018, 05:43
von Martin Gruber-Dorninger​​Region Purkersdorf
*Wienerwald baut Bike-Angebot ausDas Wegenetz wird attraktiver für Mountainbiker und Wanderer. Verträge mit Grundbesitzern vorerst ein Jahr verlängert.*





Für Mountainbiker soll es künftig mehr über Stock und Stein gehen, als über Schotter und Asphalt

http://www.noen.at/purkersdorf/regi...n-bauer-mountainbike-karl-schloegl/86.199.221


----------



## herbert2010 (4. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Erstellt am 29. März 2018, 05:43
> von Martin Gruber-Dorninger​
> Region Purkersdorf
> *Wienerwald baut Bike-Angebot ausDas Wegenetz wird attraktiver für Mountainbiker und Wanderer. Verträge mit Grundbesitzern vorerst ein Jahr verlängert.*
> ...


Wieder viel blabla und ändern wird sich fast nichts wie immer


----------



## Deleted 283729 (5. April 2018)

Das sehe ich ganz anders.
Ich finde gerade in Wien hat sich doch deutlich was geändert. Sei es einmal die grundlegende Akzeptanz und das Verständnis für den Sport in der Lokalpolitik und zusätzlich sind durch die Shared Trails, Weidlingbach und Hohe Wand Wiese einige attraktive Strecken auf legale Beine gestellt worden. Da können andere Mountainbiker in NÖ nur weiterhin träumen davon.
Die politischen Mühlen mahlen nun mal langsam und bis andere Politiker und Entscheidungsträger davon überzeugt sind ist Geduld und Hartnäckigkeit gefragt, aber so wie es aussieht ist das Thema auch beim Land NÖ positiv angekommen (so interpretiere ich die letzten Medienmeldungen wie z.B. diese Koordinationsstelle). Und wenn in ganz NÖ ähnliche Projekte entstehen und Erfolge zeigen wie im Wienerwald wär das eine gute Sache für alle Beteiligten und ich kenn einige Regionen die sich für solche Projekte eignen und von diesen profitieren könntnen.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. April 2018)

hellford89 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz anders.
> Ich finde gerade in Wien hat sich doch deutlich was geändert. Sei es einmal die grundlegende Akzeptanz und das Verständnis für den Sport in der Lokalpolitik und zusätzlich sind durch die Shared Trails, Weidlingbach und Hohe Wand Wiese einige attraktive Strecken auf legale Beine gestellt worden. Da können andere Mountainbiker in NÖ nur weiterhin träumen davon.
> Die politischen Mühlen mahlen nun mal langsam und bis andere Politiker und Entscheidungsträger davon überzeugt sind ist Geduld und Hartnäckigkeit gefragt, aber so wie es aussieht ist das Thema auch beim Land NÖ positiv angekommen (so interpretiere ich die letzten Medienmeldungen wie z.B. diese Koordinationsstelle). Und wenn in ganz NÖ ähnliche Projekte entstehen und Erfolge zeigen wie im Wienerwald wär das eine gute Sache für alle Beteiligten und ich kenn einige Regionen die sich für solche Projekte eignen und von diesen profitieren könntnen.


wenn man in Bike Ghettos fahren möchte sicher, aber in wien ist nichts besser geworden im Gegenteil man wird seit denn offizielen strecken mehr angepöbelt als vorher und die paar strecken sind auch einfach nicht ausreichend, ich für meinen teil lasse mich sicher nicht auf ein paar strecken beschränken ....


----------



## Hiasi87 (5. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Im Gespräch
> *Gunnar Prokop: "Der größte Sportskandal“Gunnar Prokop ist passionierter und verärgerter Mountainbiker.*
> 
> 
> ...



Der Gunnar Prokop sieht jeden Tag genau wie man es nicht machen kann wohnt er doch im Mtb Feindlichsten Gebiet Europas.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (5. April 2018)

Na ja da hat die Steiermark noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> wenn man in Bike Ghettos fahren möchte sicher, aber in wien ist nichts besser geworden im Gegenteil man wird seit denn offizielen strecken mehr angepöbelt als vorher und die paar strecken sind auch einfach nicht ausreichend, ich für meinen teil lasse mich sicher nicht auf ein paar strecken beschränken ....



Verstehe dich zwar sehr gut und solche Gebiete wären z.B. für einen Urlaub nicht mein favorisiertes Ziel, aber andererseits frag ich mich vor allem für Einheimische, ob es so nicht mehr bringt nach dem Motto "lieber den Spatz in der Hand, als die Taube auf dem Dach". Dieser "Kampf" wird wohl noch sehr sehr lange dauern und ob es sich jemals zum Guten wendet, ist äußerst fraglich. Da sind so kleine Strohhalme dann mehr als gar nix.


----------



## payne (10. April 2018)

Muckenkogel Lilienfeld
*Start in die neue Mountainbike-SaisonNach der Winterpause darf Haupt-Forststraße wieder von Radlern benutzt werden. Stadt peilt Vertragsverlängerung an.*

http://www.noen.at/lilienfeld/mucke...gang-labenbacher-manuel-aichberger/88.316.800

Wenn es nicht so Absurd wäre könnte man Lachen aber das ganze ist eher zum Weinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (10. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Muckenkogel Lilienfeld
> *Start in die neue Mountainbike-SaisonNach der Winterpause darf Haupt-Forststraße wieder von Radlern benutzt werden. Stadt peilt Vertragsverlängerung an.*
> 
> http://www.noen.at/lilienfeld/mucke...gang-labenbacher-manuel-aichberger/88.316.800
> ...




*Mountainbike-Tourismus ist ein „wichtiger Faktor“* 


Wow, den werden die mit einer Forststraße wo man rauf und dann direkt wieder runter muß ganz bestimmt fördern....


----------



## Grossvater (10. April 2018)

Wer tritt denn da überhaupt noch hoch auf diesen Kogel? Ist doch völlig sinnlos. Der Gürtler wird doch sicher rund um die Uhr auf der Lauer liegen. Geht also nur der offizielle Weg und damit fällt "mountainbiken" aus.
Was bleibt dann übrig? Einkehr auf der Hütte und wieder stupide zurück ins Tal?
Wärs da nicht besser, die Hütten da oben komplett zu boykottieren um wenigstens ein bisschen zusätzlichen Unmut von ausserhalb auf solche Typen wie den Pächter dort zu lenken?


----------



## Hiasi87 (10. April 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Wer tritt denn da überhaupt noch hoch auf diesen Kogel? Ist doch völlig sinnlos. Der Gürtler wird doch sicher rund um die Uhr auf der Lauer liegen. Geht also nur der offizielle Weg und damit fällt "mountainbiken" aus.
> Was bleibt dann übrig? Einkehr auf der Hütte und wieder stupide zurück ins Tal?
> Wärs da nicht besser, die Hütten da oben komplett zu boykottieren um wenigstens ein bisschen zusätzlichen Unmut von ausserhalb auf solche Typen wie den Pächter dort zu lenken?



E biker, Crosser, Gesellige Mtber und HM Sammlern. Mitn boykottieren geb ich dir 1000% recht kann nicht sein das man so was Mtb nennen darf. Bevor ich am Muckenkogel fahr setz i mich aufs Rennrad und fahr die Panoramerstraße hat fast mehr mit Mtben zu tun wie der Muckenkogel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (13. April 2018)

Streckennetz um Waidhofen
*Bikesaison vor dem StartKeine Veränderungen bei Waidhofner Streckennetz gegenüber dem Vorjahr. Erweiterungen ab 2019/2020 möglich.*






SPÖ-Verkehrsstadtrat Erich Leonhartsberger und SPÖ-Gemeinderat Fritz Hofer (v.l.) begrüßen die Vertragsverlängerung mit den Bundesforsten und eine mögliche Ausweitung des Streckennetzes.  |

http://www.noen.at/ybbstal/strecken...e-streckennetz-waidhofen-radfahren/87.665.188


----------



## payne (13. April 2018)

*Mehr Verletzte beim E-Mountainbiken
http://www.vol.at/mehr-verletzte-beim-e-mountainbiken/5745
*


----------



## dopero (13. April 2018)

In Österreich werden also bei Fahrradunfällen so viele Kriterien abgefragt, das man solche exakten Aussagen treffen kann?
Respekt. Und wie lange ist man mit dem Ausfüllen des dafür nötigen Unfallberichtes beschäftigt?


----------



## jawbone (14. April 2018)

was sind denn das für schwachsinnige "öffnungszeiten"?! da kann man sich ja gleich jegliche mühen und geld sparen...


----------



## bobo2606 (15. April 2018)

jawbone schrieb:


> was sind denn das für schwachsinnige "öffnungszeiten"?! da kann man sich ja gleich jegliche mühen und geld sparen...



Dämmerungszeiten sind Jagdzeiten......


----------



## Hiasi87 (15. April 2018)

Gibts eigentlich bestimmte Zeiten wo man den Wald nicht betreten darf oder darf man wandern auch um Mitternacht? Stell mir die Frage schon länger. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel123 (15. April 2018)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es ein Gesetz gibt wo Betretungszeiten geregelt sind - also ich als Grundeigentümer kann in meinen Wald mit dem Auto/Traktor jederzeit reinfahren - nur mit dem Rad nicht[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (15. April 2018)

https://www.bmnt.gv.at/forst/wald-gesellschaft/verhalten_wald/betretenwald.html


----------



## manuel123 (16. April 2018)

Eine über das Betreten und Aufenthalten zu Erholungszwecken hinausgehende Benutzung, wie Lagern bei Dunkelheit, Zelten, Befahren (auch mit Fahrrädern) oder Reiten, ist nur mit Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers, und in Bezug auf die Forststraßen nur mit Zustimmung des Forststraßenerhalters, der zumeist der Waldeigentümer ist, zulässig.

Also darf ich in der Nacht in meinem Wald machen was ich will[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (17. April 2018)

*Konfliktzone Wald: Der Streit um Nutzung*





© Kurier/Juerg Christandl
*Mountainbiker, Reiter, Hundebesitzer oder Motorradfahrer sind immer öfter illegal in der Natur unterwegs*

https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/konfliktzone-wald-der-streit-um-nutzung/400021474

123000 Jäger diese Zahl ist doch Irrsinn einfach nur Krank


----------



## payne (17. April 2018)

*Miteinander von Radfahrern und Waldbesitzern*

Das schöne Wetter lockt viele Mountainbiker in die freie Natur. Konflikte mit Waldbesitzern sind vorprogrammiert. Befürworter wie Gegner der Fahrverbote auf Forststraßen sprechen sich in dem Konflikt jedoch für ein besseres Miteinander aus.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Auf Forststraßen ist das Mountainbiken verboten. Eine Regel, die die Landwirtschaftskammer befürwortet, vertritt sie doch viele Waldbesitzer. Kammerdirektor Friedrich Pernkopf sagte gegenüber dem ORF Oberösterreich: „Es macht auch Sinn, weil auch die Wegehalter entsprechende Verpflichtungen auf sich nehmen und insbesondere auch die Haftungsregelung geklärt sein muss.“
*Naturfreunde für freie Fahrt im Wald*

Für freie Fahrt im Wald treten hingegen die Naturfreunde auf, so Vorsitzender-Stellvertreter Norbert Breitschopf: „Wenn alles das, was einem Wanderer zumutbar ist, auch einem Radfahrer zumutbar ist, dann wäre dies ein Lösungsansatz, um dieses Haftungsthema ein für alle Mal zu lösen.“
*Jäger fürchten um die Ruhe der Wildtiere*

Und dann kommen auch die Jäger ins Spiel. Sie fürchten bei zu vielen Mountainbikern, dass Wildtiere weniger Ruhe haben. Laut den Naturfreunden könnten diese Gebiete ausgeschildert und mit Fahrverboten belegt werden. Derzeit ist ein Bruchteil aller Forststraßen in ganz Oberösterreich für Mountainbiker frei. Laut Landwirtschaftskammer sind es über 2.600 Kilometer Strecke im Mühlviertel, im Ennstal und im Salzkammergut.

http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2907117/

Die Jäger fürchten um die Ruhe der Wildtiere da weiss man nicht ob man Lachen oder Weinen soll


----------



## trail_desire (17. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Konfliktzone Wald: Der Streit um Nutzung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#
_....Ihnen stehen mittlerweile 123.000 Jäger gegenüber – die einzigen Naturnutzer, die dafür zahlen......
_
Komisch, das sind auch die einzigen ausser dem Forst, die auch was an der "Natur" verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (17. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> 123000 Jäger diese Zahl ist doch Irrsinn einfach nur Krank


ist in meinen augen auch kein erstrebenswertes hobby... zumindest am land gibt es aber mehr jäger als man vllt. glauben möchte. in meiner abteilung in der firma haben von neun leuten sechs den jagdschein! 

in dem bericht werden auch wieder 6 themen oberflächlich angeschrammt ohne eine sinnvolle erörterung auch nur eines themas, geschweige denn deren verknüpfung, zu schaffen...


----------



## payne (23. April 2018)

*Auf Asphalt gestürzt*

22.04.2018 16:24
*Mountainbiker von Reh gerammt - schwer verletzt*
Ein Mountainbiker ist am helllichten Tag in der Steiermark auf einer Gemeindestraße von einem Reh gerammt worden. Der 25-Jährige kam zu Sturz und prallte mit voller Wucht mit dem Kopf auf den harten Asphalt. Der junge Mann wurde mit schweren Verletzungen ins Spital geflogen.

http://www.krone.at/1697228

http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/steiermark/story/Mountainbiker-kollidiert-mit-Reh-Lafnitz-48826117

Die Kommentare wieder mal aller Feinste Sorte.​


----------



## trail_desire (23. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Auf Asphalt gestürzt*
> 
> 22.04.2018 16:24
> *Mountainbiker von Reh gerammt - schwer verletzt*
> ...



Warum hat noch keiner geschrieben, daß Radfahren auf Asphalt einfach viel zu gefährlich ist.....aber da in der Steiermark ja praktisch nicht im Wald gefahren werden darf......hoffentlich erholt er sich bald wieder.....


----------



## trail_desire (23. April 2018)

Bei den Kommentaren die dazu so geschrieben werden hat man echt das Gefühl die Leute in Ösiland nutzen jede sich gebietende Möglichkeit gegen Mountainbiker zu hetzen. Was bitteschön wäre gewesen wenn das Rad keine Stollenreifen  besessen hätte? Es sich einfach nur um einen Radfahrer gehandelt hätte? Noch dazu auf einer Straße die MTB-ler für die Störung des Wildes verantwortlich zu machen......haben die sie noch alle? Ich fasse es nicht.
Im Wald sind wir nix, auf Feld und Flur nix und auf Straßen auch schon unbeliebt?
In Ösiland sind scheinbar Radfahrer gleich hinter den Asylanten die unbeliebtesten Menschen.....
Bleibt zu hoffen, daß keiner mehr sein Urlaubsbudget dort liegen lässt.....


----------



## payne (23. April 2018)

Ganz Normal hier zu Lande Spezial dieses  Posting       Heftigen Wildwechsel wo die Rehe und Wildschweine aus dem Wald springen und über Straßen und Güterwege wechseln sehe ich fast jede Woche……meistens ausgelöst durch Mountainbiker die bereits morgens im Halbdunkeln kreuz und quer durch den Wald – auch dort wo Radfahren verboten ist – radeln und das Wild in der Ruhe aufscheuchen……heute sah ich auch drei Spaziergänger mit acht Hunden im Wald und keiner der Hunde war angeleint……mich wundert gar nichts mehr…


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2018)

Am "Besten" finden ich diesen Kommentar:

"*Schadenersatz*
Das ist wieder so sehr unverantwortlich! Wie kann man nur so Intelligenzbefreit sein, und am Sonntag zur Mittagszeit mit einem Mountainbike bergab zu fahren? Und das mit 40 km/h? Ich trauerte um das arme Reh. Das kann doch nicht mit einem Radfahrer in seiner Waldgegend auf einem Mountainbike rechnen! Der unverantwortliche Radfahrer sollte alle Kosten selbst tragen! Der Rettungshubschrauber Einsatz und seine Spitalbehandlung und vollen Schadensersatz für die Tötung eines unschuldigen Reh! Für sein Verhalten wünsche ich ihm lebenslange Kopfschmerzen."

Mich wundert`s, dass solche Leute überhaupt fähig sind, einen Kommentar im Internet zu schreiben


----------



## herbert2010 (23. April 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Am "Besten" finden ich diesen Kommentar:
> 
> "*Schadenersatz*
> Das ist wieder so sehr unverantwortlich! Wie kann man nur so Intelligenzbefreit sein, und am Sonntag zur Mittagszeit mit einem Mountainbike bergab zu fahren? Und das mit 40 km/h? Ich trauerte um das arme Reh. Das kann doch nicht mit einem Radfahrer in seiner Waldgegend auf einem Mountainbike rechnen! Der unverantwortliche Radfahrer sollte alle Kosten selbst tragen! Der Rettungshubschrauber Einsatz und seine Spitalbehandlung und vollen Schadensersatz für die Tötung eines unschuldigen Reh! Für sein Verhalten wünsche ich ihm lebenslange Kopfschmerzen."
> ...


Seit dem es in der Gummizelle internet gibt ist alles möglich


----------



## payne (23. April 2018)

Der Hammer


----------



## trail_desire (23. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Der Hammer


Bild öffnet nicht


----------



## TTT (23. April 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Am "Besten" finden ich diesen Kommentar:
> 
> "*Schadenersatz*
> Das ist wieder so sehr unverantwortlich! Wie kann man nur so Intelligenzbefreit sein, und am Sonntag zur Mittagszeit mit einem Mountainbike bergab zu fahren? Und das mit 40 km/h? Ich trauerte um das arme Reh. Das kann doch nicht mit einem Radfahrer in seiner Waldgegend auf einem Mountainbike rechnen! Der unverantwortliche Radfahrer sollte alle Kosten selbst tragen! Der Rettungshubschrauber Einsatz und seine Spitalbehandlung und vollen Schadensersatz für die Tötung eines unschuldigen Reh! Für sein Verhalten wünsche ich ihm lebenslange Kopfschmerzen."
> ...


Das ist in der Tat unverantwortlich. Und dann stelle man sich mal vor, dass es tatsächlich so einen Abschaum gibt, der auf Landstraßen und Autobahnen sogar noch schneller als 40km/h fährt, obwohl dabei immer wieder jagdbares Wild äh unschuldige Bambis zu Tode kommen! Man sollte die Todesstrafe wieder einführen für die Kriegsverbrecher, die sich schneller als mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit bewegen! Für die sollten auch nicht die Genfer Konventionen gelten, wenn die für das Genozid am jagdbaren äh armen Wild verantwortlich sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (23. April 2018)

wenn realität die satire überholt...  die kommentare hätte sich wahrscheinlich nicht mal hier jemand ansatzweise so gut (traurig) ausdenken könne!


----------



## CreepingDeath (24. April 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Am "Besten" finden ich diesen Kommentar:
> 
> "*Schadenersatz*
> Das ist wieder so sehr unverantwortlich! Wie kann man nur so Intelligenzbefreit sein, und *am Sonntag zur Mittagszeit mit einem Mountainbike bergab* zu fahren? Und das mit 40 km/h? Ich trauerte um das arme Reh. Das kann doch nicht mit einem Radfahrer in seiner Waldgegend auf einem Mountainbike rechnen! Der unverantwortliche Radfahrer sollte alle Kosten selbst tragen! Der Rettungshubschrauber Einsatz und seine Spitalbehandlung und vollen Schadensersatz für die Tötung eines unschuldigen Reh! Für sein Verhalten wünsche ich ihm lebenslange Kopfschmerzen."
> ...



Ich denke, da steckt ein erkennbarer Hinweis auf Sarkasmus im Kommentar.


----------



## payne (24. April 2018)

*Mountainbiken: Bundesforste starten mit erweitertem Streckennetz in die Saison*

*Sportliche Panorama-Strecken und anspruchsvolle Flowtrails - 2.200 MTB-Kilometer auf Vertragsbasis – Rund 40 neue Streckenkilometer*


https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...en-mit-erweitertem-streckennetz-in-die-saison


----------



## payne (24. April 2018)

*Mountainbiken: 40 neue Streckenkilometer, 2.200 insgesamt*

*https://derstandard.at/2000078533463/Mountainbiken-Vierzig-neue-Streckenkilometer-2-200-insgesamt*


----------



## herbert2010 (24. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Mountainbiken: 40 neue Streckenkilometer, 2.200 insgesamt*
> 
> *https://derstandard.at/2000078533463/Mountainbiken-Vierzig-neue-Streckenkilometer-2-200-insgesamt*


Satire?

Die verarschen die leute das ist unglaublich


----------



## trail_desire (24. April 2018)

Also sozusagen in ganz Östereich eine Tagestour mehr.....ja dös is jo da Woahnsinn


----------



## payne (24. April 2018)

Geht doch richtig voran mit den MTB Sport in Österreich seits net so kleinlich Freunde


----------



## herbert2010 (24. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Geht doch richtig voran mit den MTB Sport in Österreich seits net so kleinlich Freunde


Deswegen gehts denn sommer auch in die Dolomiten und dann weiter nach elba mit dem mtb


----------



## scratch_a (24. April 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Ich denke, da steckt ein erkennbarer Hinweis auf Sarkasmus im Kommentar.



Ob dem so ist, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber nach den ganzen Kommentaren, auch im anderen Link, glaub ich irgendwie nicht so recht an Sarkasmus. Vor allem der letzte Satz wäre meines Erachtens bei Sarkasmus zu viel. Also eindeutig ist es für mich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (24. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Deswegen gehts denn sommer auch in die Dolomiten und dann weiter nach elba mit dem mtb


Ich Fahre auch in die Dolomiten  in Österreich lasse ich keinen Cent mehr.


----------



## jawbone (25. April 2018)

nett zu sehen, dass in den ossiacher tauern scheinbar etwas hinzugekommen ist; habe ich gestern offensichtlich nicht gefunden... daher ist mir auch ein walbesitzer (?) mit seinen zwei gelben absteckpflöcken hinterhergerannt... dachte zuerst er ist auf zombie jagt


----------



## Pilatus (25. April 2018)

ich hätte noch immer gerne mal eine Karte auf der alle öffentlichen MTB-Strecken in Ö eingezeichnet sind...


----------



## herbert2010 (25. April 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/bundesforste/?hc_ref=ARQ79ZspvIrfcyTdN0g-qVhjTIp3cUQjQbviMJS-jRS4xTAiSKc7QY&fref=nf


----------



## Deleted 326763 (25. April 2018)

Woran liegt es eigentlich, daß die Waldbesitzer in Österreich dermaßen durchgeknallt reagieren?

Breite Forststrassen, die mit dem PKW befahren werden und auf denen Wanderer unterwegs sind für Radler zu sperren. Was bringt da diese Leute dazu? Treibt die der Hass auf Menschen zu so was oder sind die einfach nur verrückt?

Ich hatte mit meiner Familie vor einiger Zeit einerschreckendes Erlebnis. 
So viel Hass aus nichtigen Grund habe ich selten gesehen.

Wir waren als Familie unterwegs mit Kinderanhänger. Die Tagestour - vom Hotelier empfohlen - führte uns am Ende über eine Forststraße,  natürlich Radfahren verboten.
Was soll man machen, 4h Umweg - also zurück fahren, oder halt die Forststraße fahren?
Natürlich hielt uns dann ein hocherregter Mensch an, aus seinem Geländewagen heraus.
Schimpfwörter übelster Art, Drohungen usw. führten dazu, daß ich in meiner Not die Polizei per Notruf alarmierte.
Natürlich war die Polizei auf Seite des Jägers.
Es gab keine Diskussion, kein Verständnis. Wir hätten also umdrehen müssen.
Familie mit Kind auf dem Rad und eines im Radanhänger.

Habe dann den Polizisten gesagt, daß wir jetzt die 2km weiterfahren werden. Sie müßten uns dann mit Gewalt aufhalten. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir auch den Hotelier informiert, der sich dann auch in die Sache eingeschaltet hat. 
Der könnte dann die Situation soweit beruhigen, daß wir unbehelligt weiterfahren dürften.
Der Jäger allerdings, das hat man seinem Gesicht angesehen hätte uns am liebsten mit seinem SUV über den Haufen gefahren....


----------



## trail_desire (25. April 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich hätte noch immer gerne mal eine Karte auf der alle öffentlichen MTB-Strecken in Ö eingezeichnet sind...



Da nimmst einfach eine Straßenkarte, streichst alle Autobahnen und Schnellstraßen raus und schwupps hast du ne Karte wo 99,9% aller in Ösiland erlaubten "Trails" verzeichnet sind.....die paar erlaubten Wege und Forststraßen die da nicht drauf sind sind, kannst beim Tourismusverband downladen....geschätzte Datenmenge......74 KB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (25. April 2018)

Die Jagd als Mittel zur Befriedigung eines Urtriebes beim Menschen, mit gleichzeitiger tierschutzgerechter Regulierung der Wildbestände und dazu noch hohe Jagdpachtzahlungen an Grundstückeigentümer, das kann doch so verwerflich gar nicht sein, wie es inzwischen immer öfter von manchen Menschen hingestellt wird! So denken viele in der Bevölkerung.

Dennoch werden die Stimmen von Tierschützern immer lauter und es wirkt beinah schon so, als ob die Jagd mit Tierquälerei viel mehr zu tun hat, als das bisher aufgrund einer weit verbreiteten Meinung zu vermuten war.

Mit diesem Buch widme ich mich nicht nur den Vorwürfen der Tierschützer, sondern versuche zudem vorhandene Zustände aufzuzeigen, die nicht nur für Tiere, sondern auch für unsere Gesellschaft sehr nachteilig sind.

Leser welche meinen, dass Hobby-Jäger wichtige gemeinnützige Aufgaben erfüllen, werden erstaunt sein, was unsere Jägerschaft so alles zu verbergen und zu verschweigen hat und auf welch wackeligen Füßen deren Image thront. Lügen, Halbwahrheiten, Behauptungen, oberflächlich wirkende Schlagworte und gute Beziehungen zu den für sie wichtigsten Institutionen sind die Stützen, auf denen noch alles steht.
Buch Lesen dann wirst du es verstehen.

http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de

In Prinzip gehts nur um Geld wie immer.


----------



## payne (25. April 2018)

Wir sollten ein neues Thema Eröffnen und alle Legalen MTB Strecken eintragen wäre ein gutes Projekt um zu sehen wie wenig Strecken es wirklich gibt in Österreich.


----------



## trail_desire (25. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Wir sollten ein neues Thema Eröffnen und alle Legalen MTB Strecken eintragen wäre ein gutes Projekt um zu sehen wie wenig Strecken es wirklich gibt in Österreich.


Wäre dann sozusagen das Gegenteil von dem: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/laengster-thread-der-welt.715117/


----------



## payne (25. April 2018)

So zu sagen ja aber wäre eine Interessante sache.


----------



## greg12 (25. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Mountainbiken: 40 neue Streckenkilometer, 2.200 insgesamt*
> 
> *https://derstandard.at/2000078533463/Mountainbiken-Vierzig-neue-Streckenkilometer-2-200-insgesamt*


2200km gesamt auf 9 bundesländer verteilt? eigentlich lächerlich.
im bundesland oberösterreich z.B. stehen ca. 700km forstwege für biker zur verfügung. forst und traktorwege gibts in oö ca. 36000km! also sind immerhin 1,94% aller wege in oö freigegeben! sehr großzügig! 
das altertümliche forstgesetz aus 1975 hält sich leider hartnäckig und verbietet ein unmotorisiertes befahren der wege...

im vergleich dem motorisierten verkehr stehen auf Autobahnen, Bundes und LAndes- sowie Gemeindestraßen 124510km zur verfügung.
zieht mann A+S straßen ab bleiben für den rennradfahrer also etwa 120000km befahrbare asphaltstraßen über!


----------



## payne (25. April 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Woran liegt es eigentlich, daß die Waldbesitzer in Österreich dermaßen durchgeknallt reagieren?
> 
> Breite Forststrassen, die mit dem PKW befahren werden und auf denen Wanderer unterwegs sind für Radler zu sperren. Was bringt da diese Leute dazu? Treibt die der Hass auf Menschen zu so was oder sind die einfach nur verrückt?
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur jeden abraten Urlaub in Österreich zu machen hier ist alles Verboten was nicht ausdrücklich Verboten ist so macht Urlaub keinen Spass das nach den Motto Geld her und Gusch.


----------



## Hiasi87 (25. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jeden abraten Urlaub in Österreich zu machen hier ist alles Verboten was nicht ausdrücklich Verboten ist so macht Urlaub keinen Spass das nach den Motto Geld her und Gusch.



Dafür darf man auch weiterhin Rauchen es wäre ja Grausam wenn man sich schon vergiftet auch noch verkühlt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (25. April 2018)

*Studie: Die junge Generation der Stubenhocker*

*https://mobil.derstandard.at/2000078594192/Studie-Die-junge-Generation-der-Stubenhocker*

*Da hilft nur noch mehr Verbote und Regeln einfach nur Krank was in diesen Land vor sich geht was Herr Prokob auch Treffend Bemerkte.*


----------



## TTT (25. April 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Woran liegt es eigentlich, daß die Waldbesitzer in Österreich dermaßen durchgeknallt reagieren?


Ganz einfach, weil kein Druck vorhanden ist, weil Jedem sein eigener Arsch der nächste ist. Der Druck kann nur vom Tourismus kommen oder vom Wähler. Aber solange Touristen im Winter hingehen, weil es dann ja nicht relevant ist oder im Sommer, weil sie eh in ein Bikeghetto gehen oder sie grad eh zum Wandern wollen oder sie meinen, dass es sie ja nicht betrifft, da wo sie hingehen besteht kein wirklicher Druck, etwas zu ändern.
Und solange die Wähler nicht begreifen, dass man mit gegenseitigem Haßschüren gegen Ausländer, Radfahrer, usw. nur von den eigentlichen Mißständen ablenkt oder die Wähler meinen, es ist besser das geringere Übel zu wählen, solange wird auch auf die Politik kein Druck entstehen, irgendwas zu ändern!
Waldbesitzer sind per se in Deutschland nicht besser, Menschen im allgemeinen auch nicht. Aber in Deutschland hat man sich Rechte erstritten, hält an diesen fest und Auswüchse, wie in Österreich, sind einfach momentan nicht denkbar, weil ein gesellschaftlicher Konsens existiert. Die Bestrebungen von Forst und Jagd sind nämlich in Deutschland die selben, auch wenn hier wesentlich subtiler vorgeganen wird!


----------



## hulster (26. April 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Woran liegt es eigentlich, daß die Waldbesitzer in Österreich dermaßen durchgeknallt reagieren?
> 
> Breite Forststrassen, die mit dem PKW befahren werden und auf denen Wanderer unterwegs sind für Radler zu sperren. Was bringt da diese Leute dazu? Treibt die der Hass auf Menschen zu so was oder sind die einfach nur verrückt?
> 
> ...



Und das ist genau das Problem, was die Tourismusverbände und Hotelbitzer gerne ignorieren.
Da man den Hotelbesitzer für seine gesetzeswidrige Empfehlung wohl nur schwer erfolgreich verklagen kann, sollte man an dieser Stelle so viele Bewertungsportale nutzen, um seinen Unmut kund zu tun. Hier handelt es sich ja um eine echte Gegebenheit.
Wenn jemand ein wenig Macht hat, dann der Tourismus. Wenn die auf Grund solcher Bewertungen kotzen, inbesondere da der Wintersportumsatz zurückgeht und nach Alternativen gesucht wird, hat man vielleicht ein Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. April 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> inbesondere da der Wintersportumsatz zurückgeht



Tut er das?


----------



## manuel123 (26. April 2018)

Tut er sicher nicht. 
Es verschiebt sich einfach nur, mittlerweile ist Skifahren so teuer dass es sich nicht mehr jeder leisten kann/will. Allerdings gibts immer mehr „reiche“ Russen, Tchechen, Ungarn, Slowaken... die ihr Geld in den Skigebieten lassen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 326763 (26. April 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das Problem, was die Tourismusverbände und Hotelbitzer gerne ignorieren.
> Da man den Hotelbesitzer für seine gesetzeswidrige Empfehlung wohl nur schwer erfolgreich verklagen kann, sollte man an dieser Stelle so viele Bewertungsportale nutzen, um seinen Unmut kund zu tun. Hier handelt es sich ja um eine echte Gegebenheit.
> Wenn jemand ein wenig Macht hat, dann der Tourismus. Wenn die auf Grund solcher Bewertungen kotzen, inbesondere da der Wintersportumsatz zurückgeht und nach Alternativen gesucht wird, hat man vielleicht ein Chance.



Der Gag ist, meine Frau war zu diesem Zeitpunkt als Journalistin unterwegs - Stichwort Familienaktivurlaub in Österreich.
Was glaubst Du wieviel von diesem Erlebnis in ihrem Artikel vorkam?
Null, nichts. Weil nicht erwünscht. Kritik an der heilen Welt ist nicht.
Die Problematik gibt es einfach nicht, wird ignoriert. Obwohl es jeden treffen kann. Würde sogar sagen, speziell Familien eigentlich.
Den wer nutzt denn hauptsächlich die Forststraßen?
Wenn ich im alpinen Gelände unterwegs bin mit dem Rad trifft es einen ja weniger.


----------



## hulster (26. April 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du wieviel von diesem Erlebnis in ihrem Artikel vorkam?
> Null, nichts. Weil nicht erwünscht. Kritik an der heilen Welt ist nicht.
> .



Das ist klar - deswegen ja der Hinweis mit den Bewertungsportalen.


----------



## payne (29. April 2018)

*Sicherheit beim Radeln*
27.04.2018 06:00
*Schwere Unfälle durch E-Mountainbiken*

*http://mobil.krone.at/1699226*

 Jetzt gehts los jetzt werden alle  MTB Fahrer in einen Topf geworfen.


----------



## payne (29. April 2018)

*17 Mühlviertler Gemeinden knüpfen ein 900 Kilometer langes Mountainbike-Netz*

*http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...ntainbike-Netz;art69,2879903?mobileVersion=no*


----------



## Hiasi87 (29. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Sicherheit beim Radeln*
> 27.04.2018 06:00
> *Schwere Unfälle durch E-Mountainbiken*
> 
> ...



Bin gespannt wie sich das mit den Ebikes fürn Mtb Sport entwickelt ob es positiv oder negativ ist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## payne (29. April 2018)

Hundertprozentig Negativ für uns alle.


----------



## Hiasi87 (29. April 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Hundertprozentig Negativ für uns alle.



Wenn i bei mir in der Umgebung schau schießen die Drima gerade ausn Boden wobei i sagen muss es gibt nur einen der des Ding gut beherrscht.  Persönlich hab ich sowas auch einmal ein Wochenende zum Testen gehabt macht auch Spaß hat aber meiner Meinung wenig mit dem ursprünglichen Mtben zu tun. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (29. April 2018)

Finde ich auch das ist ein Lupenreiner Betrug an sich selber(Um es Zivilisiert auszudrücken)


----------



## herbert2010 (29. April 2018)

Ihr seht das zuviel aus der Ehrgeizler sicht nicht jeder will ein superheld sein gibt auch genug die nur Spaß haben wollen  und wenn man sich so umschaut steigen sehr viele biker um ...

Lg


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ihr seht das zuviel aus der Ehrgeizler sicht nicht jeder will ein superheld sein gibt auch genug die nur Spaß haben wollen  und wenn man sich so umschaut steigen sehr viele biker um ...
> 
> Lg


Ja Spass egal zu welchem Preis!


----------



## franzam (29. April 2018)

Der Preis, den für den Spaß irgendwann zahlen müssen, wird uns bei der immer größeren werden Spaßgesellschaft bald gar keinen Spass mehr machen...


----------



## herbert2010 (30. April 2018)

geh bitte macht euch nicht Lächerlich, es wird genau wegen solchen Leuten wie euch nie funktionieren .....

ihr betreibt jetzt nähmlich genu die hetze die ihr der anderen seite vorwerft, denn dieses e problem besteht größten teils nur hier und in den Medien .....

lg


----------



## scratch_a (30. April 2018)

Richtig. Ich sehe die E-Bikes auch sehr kritisch, aber trotzdem würde ich den Ball erst einmal flach halten. Man sollte den Leuten lieber klar machen, dass neben der Kondition auch noch andere Fähigkeiten eine große Rolle spielen, so dass sie von sich aus technische Wege meiden. Spätestens wenn sie mal ihr 25kg-Rad paar hundert Höhenmeter runter geschoben haben, lassen sie es eh sein. Und die, die es drauf haben, werden sich hoffentlich auch entsprechend korrekt verhalten.

Früher hieß es "Carbon statt Kondition", jetzt halt E-Bike statt Kondition  Muss man einfach als technischen Fortschritt akzeptieren, so wie Gabel, Dämpfer, Vario-Sattelstützen, leichte Laufräder, moderne Geometrie...also alles, was einem leichter den Berg rauf und runter kommen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiasi87 (30. April 2018)

Persönlich seh ich das gar nicht kritisch nur glaub ich das es nicht das es mit dem klassischen Mtb zu tun hat wo man nur abhängig ist von der eigenen Kondition und können wie weit und wie hoch man kommt. Ich sehe sogar große Chancen für Regionen in der dich der Fuchs gute nacht sagt weil nix los ist nur muss mann meiner Meinung Infrastruktur und Service schaffen z.B. Trails und Touren mit Kennzeichnung des Schwierigkeitsgrad auf den Hütten Lademöglichkeiten, Ersatzteil Versorgungund Guides die die Leute die dort hin bringen wo sie auch sicher wieder runter kommen. Nur is dazu als erstes einmal die Politik gefragt das das bestehende Gesetz geändert wird es ist ja super wenn einer der Grundstückseigentümer es nicht will ist sowas nicht möglich. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 124581 (30. April 2018)

Das Grundproblem meiner Erfahrungen nach ist das sich seit dem e Hype die Gemeinden auf Grund sprunghaft gestiegener Unfall/Rettungs und Bergeeinsätze genötigt sahen Trails zu sperren,zumindest in meinem Urlaubsziel,Dolomiten, Pustatal usw .
Es fand ein Gespräch mit Verantwortlichen in Bruneck statt .
Ergebnis einer Forschung über die Ursachen war völlige Überschätzung der eigenen konditionellen und technischen Fähigkeiten.
Schade um den klassischen analogen MTB Sport!


----------



## herbert2010 (30. April 2018)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem meiner Erfahrungen nach ist das sich seit dem e Hype die Gemeinden auf Grund sprunghaft gestiegener Unfall/Rettungs und Bergeeinsätze genötigt sahen Trails zu sperren,zumindest in meinem Urlaubsziel,Dolomiten, Pustatal usw .
> Es fand ein Gespräch mit Verantwortlichen in Bruneck statt .
> Ergebnis einer Forschung über die Ursachen war völlige Überschätzung der eigenen konditionellen und technischen Fähigkeiten.
> Schade um den klassischen analogen MTB Sport!


wurden die ski pisten auch gesperrt ?? wenn nein dann sind das lächerliche ausreden und begründungen


----------



## Deleted 124581 (30. April 2018)

Der Skizirkus bringt doch erheblich mehr Geld in die Gemeindekasse, da spielt der e-Hype den Gemeinden die schon immer vorhandenen Ablehnung in die Hände !
Von den Unfallzahlen im Winter spricht man nicht.


----------



## Hiasi87 (30. April 2018)

Der Skizirkus kostet auch erhebliche mehr Lifte, Beschneiungsanlagen, Pisten,Raupen und große Hütten müssen gebaut werden. Dann kommen noch die Betriebskosten für Personal und Energie dazu. Und dann noch der Unsicherheitsfaktor Wetter zu warm zu kalt zu wenig oder zu viel Schnee. Die kleinen Skigebiete überleben den Wahnsinn eh nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scratch_a (30. April 2018)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem meiner Erfahrungen nach ist das sich seit dem e Hype die Gemeinden auf Grund sprunghaft gestiegener Unfall/Rettungs und Bergeeinsätze genötigt sahen Trails zu sperren,zumindest in meinem Urlaubsziel,Dolomiten, Pustatal usw .
> Es fand ein Gespräch mit Verantwortlichen in Bruneck statt .
> Ergebnis einer Forschung über die Ursachen war völlige Überschätzung der eigenen konditionellen und technischen Fähigkeiten.
> Schade um den klassischen analogen MTB Sport!



Das kann ich sogar einigermaßen nachvollziehen. 
Auch der Vergleich mit Ski ist wohl nicht zielführend, da Skifahren mittlerweilse so etabliert ist und deshalb auch die Unfälle in Kauf genommen werden. Da hängt zu viel Geld dran.

Aber wenn man inzwischen weiß, dass Überschätzung der eigenen konditionellen und technischen Fähigkeiten häufig die Ursache ist, dann muss man eben da ansetzen. 
Die Verkäufer und Verleiher müssen schon beim Herausgeben auf solche Dinge hinweisen, auch bei den Tourismus-Seiten sollten solche "Warnungen" für entsprechende Strecken ausgeschrieben werden. Solche Dinge müssen einfach viel offener und ehrlicher angesprochen und in den Medien verbreitet werden, damit es auch die letzten Begriffen haben. Pauschale Verbote bringt letztendlich keinen weiter. Wenn die alte Wandergeneration mal weg ist und die jüngeren nicht mehr auf E-Bikes gewünscht sind, dann wird man das irgendwann auch mal finanziell merken.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. April 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das kann ich sogar einigermaßen nachvollziehen.
> Auch der Vergleich mit Ski ist wohl nicht zielführend, da Skifahren mittlerweilse so etabliert ist und deshalb auch die Unfälle in Kauf genommen werden. Da hängt zu viel Geld dran.
> 
> Aber wenn man inzwischen weiß, dass Überschätzung der eigenen konditionellen und technischen Fähigkeiten häufig die Ursache ist, dann muss man eben da ansetzen.
> Die Verkäufer und Verleiher müssen schon beim Herausgeben auf solche Dinge hinweisen, auch bei den Tourismus-Seiten sollten solche "Warnungen" für entsprechende Strecken ausgeschrieben werden. Solche Dinge müssen einfach viel offener und ehrlicher angesprochen und in den Medien verbreitet werden, damit es auch die letzten Begriffen haben. Pauschale Verbote bringt letztendlich keinen weiter. Wenn die alte Wandergeneration mal weg ist und die jüngeren nicht mehr auf E-Bikes gewünscht sind, dann wird man das irgendwann auch mal finanziell merken.


Das hat aber nicht zwangsläufig mit dem e bike zu tun wir waren letztes jahr in sölden da werden einfach an leute bikes verliehen die noch nie auf einen bike gesessen sind, mit dem lift rauf auf die strecke da sieht man wirklich haarsträubende dinge 

Also für mich ist das ein Hausgemachtes problem des Tourismus da wird ohne hirn und verstand jeder mit jeden mitel auf denn berg gebracht hauptsache der Rubel rollt


----------



## Deleted 124581 (30. April 2018)

Um die Diskussion einzugrenzen beschränke ich mich auf E-MTBs,diese haben mittlerweile ziemlich viel Bums an der Kette was oft im deutlichen Gegensatz zu deren Fahrern steht.
Diesen Markt wirst Du nie beratend reguliert bekommen,Apelle verhallen ungehört,es geht hier um richtig Geld,schau dir mal den VK eines analogen und den eines E-BIKES an.
Ein Händler wird ganz sicher nicht mit leicht erhobenen Zeigefinger seinen Kunden "beraten "
Ich persönlich bin seit 94' auf Kette und die Akzeptanz hat sich nur dort geändert wo Geld zu verdienen ist,es bleibt in Stein gemeißelt, der MTB Sport darf niemanden wehtun,und eBikes schon gar nicht .
Fazit für mich ,die Entwicklung kann eh niemand aufhalten,die analogen Biker werden gezwungen sein ehemals legale Trails weiter illegal zu nutzen,meine Höhenmeter bleiben ein Kampf mit mir und dem Berg,den Spirit am Berg kriegst du eh nur als analoger Biker mit,alles verändert sich und das ist vielleicht auch gut so !


----------



## skask (6. Mai 2018)

Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm bei euch 

Und auch wer sich am Mountainbike austoben möchte, kommt dank unzähliger Kilometer beschilderter Touren in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden auf seine Kosten. Tipp: Die Dachsteinrunde in der Mountainbikeregion Schladming-Dachstein. Sie wurde von Bikern für Biker entwickelt und bietet drei Varianten mit ebenso vielen Schwierigkeitsstufen zur Auswahl.

Quelle: https://www.ka-news.de/anzeigen/contentgarden/?=29061074


----------



## payne (6. Mai 2018)

skask schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm bei euch
> 
> Und auch wer sich am Mountainbike austoben möchte, kommt dank unzähliger Kilometer beschilderter Touren in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden auf seine Kosten. Tipp: Die Dachsteinrunde in der Mountainbikeregion Schladming-Dachstein. Sie wurde von Bikern für Biker entwickelt und bietet drei Varianten mit ebenso vielen Schwierigkeitsstufen zur Auswahl.
> 
> Quelle: https://www.ka-news.de/anzeigen/contentgarden/?=29061074


*6 Gründe für einen Radurlaub in der Steiermark*

*Es gibt keinen Grund und die finden gleich 6 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (7. Mai 2018)

Ich gern mit dem Mountainbike in Österreich unterwegs....



... wenn es auf dem Fahrradständer steht während ich über Österreich nach Südtirol fahre ;-)
Leckeres Schnitzel gibts auch in den Gaststätten im Vinschgau.


----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2018)

*Eine der attraktivsten Biker-Regionen Europas....?*

http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/o...r&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bike_6_2018-1


Alles wie üblich nur auf ausgewiesenen Strecken


----------



## payne (8. Mai 2018)

Muss sich um einen Scherz handeln


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. Mai 2018)

Drauf geschissen.

Ein paar angelegt Trails darfst fahren.

Aber wehe der Förster erwischt Dich mal auf einem breiten Forstweg. Dann hört der Spaß auf.

Natürlich abseits und im Alpinen Gelände kannst schon fahren. Aber im Hinterkopf hat man immer das asoziale Gesetz.

Da bewege ich mich doch lieber Richtung Osteuropa. Vielleicht sind da die Berge nicht so hoch. Aber alles etwas entspannter.


----------



## Deleted 370592 (8. Mai 2018)

Kenne die Verhältnisse bei unseren Nachbarn in Salzburg recht gut
Nur Ghettobiken im Zusammenhang mit Abkassieren ist letztlich erwünscht.

Derselbe Herr (Leo Bauernberger) der um einen Bikeurlaub wirbt hat vor einiger Zeit folgendes von sich gegeben:
https://www.meinbezirk.at/flachgau/reisen/naturtourismus-ohne-wald-ist-kein-tourismus-d867570.html

Die Meinung darüber kann sich jeder selbst bilden..............


----------



## payne (8. Mai 2018)

Typischer Vertreter der Reichen Schicht nach den Motto lässt den Pöbel ihr Ghetto einfach nur Furchtbar der Typ


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. Mai 2018)

peakfinder schrieb:


> Kenne die Verhältnisse bei unseren Nachbarn in Salzburg recht gut
> Nur Ghettobiken im Zusammenhang mit Abkassieren ist letztlich erwünscht.
> 
> Derselbe Herr (Leo Bauernberger) der um einen Bikeurlaub wirbt hat vor einiger Zeit folgendes von sich gegeben:
> ...



Es geht ja gar nich um das „Trial fahren“ in Wald. Es geht auch nicht um das Bikebergsteigen, weil dort die Förster mit ihrem SUV gar nicht hinkommen. Es geht darum , dass ich eine breite Schotterpiste mit dem Fahrrad nicht befahren darf. Auch nicht mit Trekkingrädern und Kinderanhänger. Während dort der asoziale Geldadel mit dem Geländekarren hochfährt und großkotzig Viecher abknallt.

Der Ö Tourismus kann mich Sommers wie Winters am Arsch lecken.

Und der Blödsinn mit der Haftpflichtversicherung und Biker vertreiben das Wild.  Da kann man laut singend, besoffen und stinkend in Kompaniestärke die Almzufahrt hochwandern. Alles gut, aber wehe man fährt mit dem Rad hoch. Da fallen die Viecher tot um.


----------



## payne (8. Mai 2018)

Das was ich immer sage ich Boykottiere seit langen Österreichischen Fremdenverkehr wenn ich nur an den Spruch Denke Urlaub bei Freunden kommt mir das Kotzen


----------



## payne (16. Mai 2018)

*Mürztal und Eibiswald*

12.05.2018 12:55​*Viele neue Strecken: Mountainbiker dürfen jubeln*​Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und Grundbesitzern sorgen seit Jahren für Schlagzeilen. Doch es geht auch anders: Vielerorts arbeiten beide Seiten konstruktiv zusammen, dadurch entstehen immer mehr offizielle Strecken für die Sportler. Die Regionen Mürztal und Südweststeiermark sind derzeit besonders engagiert.

http://www.krone.at/1706603

Aber *Sportler nicht vergessen nicht kreuz und quer fahren*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (16. Mai 2018)

14.05.2018, 11:12 Uhr
*Offizielle Freigabe der neuen Mountainbike-Strecken beim Windpark Pretul*


https://www.meinbezirk.at/muerztal/...e-strecken-beim-windpark-pretul-d2608910.html


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. Mai 2018)

payne schrieb:


> 14.05.2018, 11:12 Uhr
> *Offizielle Freigabe der neuen Mountainbike-Strecken beim Windpark Pretul*
> 
> 
> https://www.meinbezirk.at/muerztal/...e-strecken-beim-windpark-pretul-d2608910.html



Wenn Theodor Heuss aus Repräsentatiosngründen Viecher abgeknallt hat, war er kein Haar besser als die, die er mit solchen Sprüchen wie in Deiner Signatur angeprangert hat.


----------



## payne (20. Mai 2018)

*Kampfzone Wald: Streit um den Erholungsraum*






Mountainbiker müssen auf den Wegen bleiben © Bild: Getty Images/iStockphoto/blyjak/IStockphoto.com
*Warum Wanderer, Biker, Grundbesitzer und Forstleute immer wieder aneinander geraten*


https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/kampfzone-wald-streit-um-den-erholungsraum/400038166


----------



## payne (20. Mai 2018)

*Ob zu Fuß oder per Rad: Bergauf, bergab das Land entdecken*





Der Berg ruft: Wo sich die schönsten Ausflugsziele verstecken, verrät der KURIER. © Bild: Günter Menzl - Fotolia/Günter Menzl/Fotolia
*Frühsommertage locken Wanderer und Radfahrer ins Freie. Der KURIER verrät die besten Tipps zum Abschalten in Österreichs Natur.*


https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterrei...d-bergauf-bergab-das-land-entdecken/400037653


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2018)

http://mobil.nachrichten.at/oberoes...chen-zwei-Baeume-gespannt;art4,2901508?list=K


----------



## Deleted 326763 (21. Mai 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> http://mobil.nachrichten.at/oberoes...chen-zwei-Baeume-gespannt;art4,2901508?list=K



Dieses Arschloch fühlte sich gestört, spannt darauf hin ein Drahtseil und nimmt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken den Tod eines Radfahrers in Kauf.

Solchen Typen stören sich daran, dass sie nicht mehr wie früher die Herren im Wald sind.

Hat der Spinner Kinder? Er kann sich ja mal überlegen, was passiert, wenn jeder so Asozial ist.

Kinder spielen auf meiner Wiese und stören mich? Toll, dann lassen wir mal den Bullen auf die Weide.
Kinder pflücken Äpfle von meinem Baum, ach - da Spritze ich doch mal Rattengift in ein paar Äpfel.

Aber eh klar - die Jagd bleibt ihm weiterhin erhalten...

Anderswo würdens dem sein SUV abfackeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (21. Mai 2018)

_„Es fehlt der entscheidende Satz : "Dem Mann wurde der Jagdschein und Waffenbesitzkarte abgenommen."
Wer so Hirnlos ist darf keine Waffe führen dürfen !!“
Aber leider ist es Traurige Realität die grossteil der Jäger sind Psychisch nicht ganz Einwandfrei._


----------



## jawbone (21. Mai 2018)

in der kleinen zeitung waren nun wieder mehrseitige berichte hinsichtlich der tourismusentwicklung worin auch gebracht wurde, dass 23 % der urlauber zum radfahren kommen. anschließend dazu auch die diskussionen, wie man das ganze fördern könnte etc. 
auf die am naheliegendste, günstigste und schnellste lösung die forststraßen freizugeben kommt natürlich niemand... 

https://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernt..._Kaerntner-Tourismus-punktet-mit-Berg-und-Rad


----------



## payne (21. Mai 2018)

Typisch Österreich warum einfach machen wenn es auch Kompliziert geht.Das Problem sind diese Vier Faktoren Kirche,Politik,Grossindustrielle und Adel die werden die Freigabe mit jeden Mittel bekämpfen.


----------



## TTT (22. Mai 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Typisch Österreich warum einfach machen wenn es auch Kompliziert geht.Das Problem sind diese Vier Faktoren Kirche,Politik,Grossindustrielle und Adel die werden die Freigabe mit jeden Mittel bekämpfen.


Der einzig relevante Faktor: Der Wähler!


----------



## payne (22. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube du überschätzt die Macht des Wählers.


----------



## payne (22. Mai 2018)

*Gaaden*
*Falle: Reiterin (50) beinahe von Schnur stranguliert*

*http://m.heute.at/oesterreich/niederoesterreich/story/57612613*

*Ich gehe jede Wette ein das es sich um einen Jäger Handelt.*


----------



## payne (22. Mai 2018)

*Unverständnis nach Drahtfalle für Mountainbiker*

*http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2913991/*


----------



## Blacksheep87 (23. Mai 2018)

http://m.tt.com/panorama/gesellschaft/14331666-91/wanderer-und-radfahrer-auf-kollisionskurs.csp

Wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest weiß man dass es so schnell nicht besser werden wird...


----------



## payne (23. Mai 2018)

Wird es auch nicht sicher nicht in den nächsten 20 Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. Mai 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> http://m.tt.com/panorama/gesellschaft/14331666-91/wanderer-und-radfahrer-auf-kollisionskurs.csp
> 
> Wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest weiß man dass es so schnell nicht besser werden wird...



Das Problem ist doch, dass der ganz normale Radfahrer keinen Spaß an den Nordketten Trails hat. Die Leute wollen mit ihrem Rad einfach raus in die Natur. Dank des Österreichischen Gesetzes ist aber das Radeln auf ganz normalen Feldwegen meist verboten. Das ist doch das Problem.
Was bleibt sind Radwege an der Straße oder Ghettos. Ansonsten bewegt man sich oft im strafbaren Bereich.
Gut, das habe ich in BW zum Beispiel auch. Nur zum einen wird das praktisch nicht verfolgt, kommt nicht zur Verhandlung oder die Strafe ist sehr gering. In Ö sieht das ja ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (24. Mai 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Ich glaube du überschätzt die Macht des Wählers.


Die Macht ist gewaltig, nur es fehlt der Wille, diese auch zu nutzen. Aber als Opfer von "denen da oben" lebt es sich für die Mehrheit eben bequemer, als an den Verhältnissen etwas zu ändern.


----------



## payne (24. Mai 2018)

Die da oben machen doch immer das Gegenteil von dem Versprochenen es ist wirklich zum Weinen


----------



## CreepingDeath (24. Mai 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Dank des Österreichischen Gesetzes ist aber das Radeln auf ganz normalen Feldwegen meist verboten.


Aso?


----------



## TTT (24. Mai 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Die da oben machen doch immer das Gegenteil von dem Versprochenen es ist wirklich zum Weinen


Wenn man das doch weiß, kann man es ja berücksichtigen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. Mai 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Aso?



Den Weg darfst mit Deinen besoffenen, stinkenden und grölenden Kumples von und zur Alm wandern.
Mit dem Rad hingegen, auch mit Kindern, ist es strengstens verboten, Unfallgefahr und vertriebenes Wild ist die Folge.
Diese Verbotsschilder sind bestimmt das häufigste Verkehrsschild in Ö.

Ohne expliziere Zustimmung = Verboten. Das Verbotsschild braucht’s eigentlich gar nicht. Außer, daß es die Strafe nach oben treibt.
So wurde es mir, in meinem Fall, von der gerufenen Polizei erklärt.
Auch wenn es mancherorts nicht verfolgt wird, erlaubt ist es trotzdem nicht.

https://www.bmnt.gv.at/forst/wald-gesellschaft/verhalten_wald/radfahrenimwald.html

Darf man auf Waldwegen oder im freien Waldgelände Mountainbiken?
Das Befahren des Waldes, einschließlich der Forststraßen oder sonstigen Waldwege, mit Fahrrädern (Mountainbikes) bedarf der Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers oder des Forststraßenerhalters, der zumeist der Waldeigentümer ist. Diese Zustimmung kann einzelnen Personen oder auch allgemein, etwa durch Beschilderung entsprechend der Forstlichen Kennzeichnungsverordnung, erteilt werden. Dem illegalen Radfahrer drohen Verwaltungsstrafen und zivilrechtliche Klagen.

Verwaltungsübertretungen
Wird eine für das allgemeine Befahren erkennbar gesperrte Forststraße unzulässiger Weise (mit dem Rad) befahren, ist mit € 730,- oder mit Arrest bis zu einer Woche zu bestrafen. Anderenfalls ist das unbefugte Radfahren im Wald mit bis zu € 150,- zu bestrafen.

Betreten und Aufenthalt im Wald
Im Forstgesetz 1975 wird geregelt, dass jedermann den Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten darf. Dazu gibt es einige Ausnahmen wie beispielsweise Wiederbewaldungsflächen oder gesperrte Waldflächen.

Eine darüber hinausgehende Waldbenützung, wie beispielsweise das Fahren (etwa mit Kraftfahrzeugen oder Fahrrädern) oder Reiten im Wald, wozu auch die Forststraßen und sonstige Waldwege gehören, sind nur mit Erlaubnis des Waldeigentümers bzw. Forststraßenerhalters gestattet.


----------



## TTT (24. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube @CreepingDeath hat sich eher an fehlerhaften Gleichsetzung von Wald- und Feldweg gestört.


----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2018)

dürfte ich eigentlich mit der gleichen Begründung (betreten erlaubt aber befahren verboten) Stellen die mit "betreten verboten" bezeichnet sind befahren?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich glaube @CreepingDeath hat sich eher an fehlerhaften Gleichsetzung von Wald- und Feldweg gestört.



Hm - war geschäftlich vor kurzem in Hohentauern (der Ortschaft), da war auf Wegen auch das Radverbotsschild - gut der Weg ging später in den Wald. Ist wohl Auslegungssache, aber irgendwo ist ja immer Wald......


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. Mai 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> dürfte ich eigentlich mit der gleichen Begründung (betreten erlaubt aber befahren verboten) Stellen die mit "betreten verboten" bezeichnet sind befahren?



Es ist alles verboten, wenn nicht explizit erlaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krondrim (24. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Macht ist gewaltig, nur es fehlt der Wille, diese auch zu nutzen. Aber als Opfer von "denen da oben" lebt es sich für die Mehrheit eben bequemer, als an den Verhältnissen etwas zu ändern.



Die Macht des Wählers ist leider in dieser Beziehung sehr beschränkt. Willst du wirklich eine Partei wählen, die verspricht, dass sie vielleicht das Biken im Wald erlauben wird (was dann wieder an irgendwelchen Instanzen scheitert) und mit deren (der Partei) anderen Punkten du überhaupt nicht einverstanden bist? Das ist auch keine Lösung. Das funktioniert nicht so einfach, wie sich das der kleine Maxi vorstellt.


----------



## payne (24. Mai 2018)

*"Für mich war das ein Mordversuch"*
*LINZ. Ein Jäger stellte Radfahrern eine potenziell tödliche Drahtfalle im Wald. An diesem Extrembeispiel entzündet sich die Debatte um die Mountainbiker in den Wäldern erneut.*

*http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...ein-Mordversuch;art4,2904798?mobileVersion=no*

*Sehe ich genauso.*


----------



## payne (24. Mai 2018)

*Erlaubt oder verboten?*
24.05.2018 06:04
*Erholungsraum Wald wird zur Konfliktzone*

Österreich, Land der Berge und Wälder - fast die Hälfte der Fläche ist bewaldet. Doch bei Fragen der Nutzung geraten Erholungssuchende und Grundbesitzer oftmals aneinander.



http://mobil.krone.at/1712278


----------



## dopero (24. Mai 2018)

Ich merke mir auf jeden Fall: Moped und Bike sind gleich verboten. Dann kann ich ja beim nächsten Mal gleich mit dem Moped fahren, das erhöht wenigstens die Chance schneller zu sein wie die "Ordnungsorgane". ;-)


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. Mai 2018)

Interssant find ich immer wieder dass Leute ihre Kinder wegreisen müssen weil sie fast überfahren werden, die sollen mal darüber nachdenken warum das passiert und da gehts gar nicht um das verbotene fahren mit dem Bike...

Wild läuft aufgeschreckt davon? Ja, tuts aber auch wenn ich wandern geh.

Wild ist verstört, versteckt sich und die Abschussquoten werden nicht erfüllt? Kein wunder wenn die Viecher den ganzen Winter gemästet werden, die natürliche Selektion fehlt und somit eine über Population da ist.

Ruhe suchende Menschen werden gestört? Ganz selten von zu lauten Bikes, eher schreiende Kinder, Touris und Hunde die nicht unter Kontrolle sind.

Und das schlimmste von allen sind die ICH bezogenen Menschen, denn sie gehen da also soll ihnen ja nix in die quere kommen.



Edit:
Wie zum Teufel kommt man dazu den Eigentümer zu verklagen wenn man sich auf dessen Grundstück verletzt (außer es war eine absichtliche Falle oder so)
Was muss da mit einem falsch laufen?


----------



## TTT (25. Mai 2018)

Krondrim schrieb:


> Die Macht des Wählers ist leider in dieser Beziehung sehr beschränkt. Willst du wirklich eine Partei wählen, die verspricht, dass sie vielleicht das Biken im Wald erlauben wird (was dann wieder an irgendwelchen Instanzen scheitert) und mit deren (der Partei) anderen Punkten du überhaupt nicht einverstanden bist? Das ist auch keine Lösung. Das funktioniert nicht so einfach...


Bis hierhin habe ich ja gedacht, dass könnte eine interessante Diskussion werden aber der Nebensatz:


Krondrim schrieb:


> wie sich das der kleine Maxi vorstellt.


zeigt mir, dass du dir in der Opferrolle doch gefällst und dich lieber über andere Meinungen lustig machst, als mal zuzuhören. Aber bitte auf dem Niveau kann ich auch:


Krondrim schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich eine Partei wählen, die verspricht, ...


So naiv bin ich sicher nicht aber da muss der kleine Maxi halt noch etwas mehr von der Welt verstehen, als "ich habe Hunger" und "meine Windel ist voll".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krondrim (25. Mai 2018)

Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Der kleine Maxi sollst nicht du sein, sondern der kleindenkende Wähler. Der wählt eine Partei, weil EIN Punkt für ihn interessant ist. Das Ganze sieht er erst gar nicht (das restliche Parteiprogramm). Wenn nun eine Partei verspricht "Wir erhöhen die Löhne um 500%, dann wird diese Partei gewählt, egal ob im restlichen Parteiprogramm steht "Wir erhöhen die Abgaben im Gegenzug dazu um 1000% und lösen das Gesundheitssystem auf".

Ich habe z.B. bei den letzten Wahlen bei uns nur das "kleinste Übel" wählen können. Richtig überzeugt von irgendeinem Programm irgendeiner Partei war ich nicht. Nun habe ich eine Partei gewählt, welche nicht an "die Macht" gekommen (nein, nicht Grün, lol), sodass sie niemals irgendetwas von ihrem Programm ohne große Unterstützungen anderer Parteien überhaupt andenken können.

Wo liegt nun die Macht des Wählers (z.B. meine)?

Außerdem ist auch, wenn man die momentan regierende Partei(en) gewählt hätte, mit der Macht nicht weit her. Wer sagt, dass nicht das der eine oder andere Parteiprogrammpunkt gekippt wird, der mir als Wähler bei der Wahl eigentlich wichtig gewesen wäre? Man hat nach der Wahl leider als Wähler so gut wie keinen Einfluss mehr darauf, was die Parteien wirklich machen. Klar, man kann Volksbegehren, Volksabstimmungen einberufen, aber gibt das Macht?


----------



## TTT (25. Mai 2018)

Dann habe ich dich tatsächlich missverstanden. Entschuldige die heftige Reaktion.

Nun ja, zu hoffen, der EINZELNE Wähler hätte Macht, würde ja auch die Demokratie auf den Kopf stellen. Ich kenne die Parteienlandschaft in Österreich auch nicht wirklich und unterstelle einfach mal, dass es sich vom Prinzip nicht anders als in Deutschland verhält, soviel muß ich voraus schicken.

Ich habe inzwischen aufgehört, Wahlprogrammen zu viel Bedeutung zuzumessen und mir ist inzwischen ein Politiker, der aus Idealismus eine andere Meinung hat, als ich, lieber, als einer, der toll daherschwätzt und scheinbar meine Meinung vertritt aber unglaubwürdig ist. Von daher scheiden für mich mittlerweile alle etablierten Parteien aus. Und es scheidet auch die Wahl des kleinsten Übels aus, denn das Übel wird so nur mit jeder Legislaturperiode schimmer.

In meinen Augen hat der Wähler 3 Möglichkeiten, um seine Macht auszuspielen:

1. Er wählt eine Partei aus Protest, die den etablierten am meisten weh tut, egal, ob er sich damit identifizieren kann und egal, welche Ziele diese Partei wirklich verfolgt. In Deutschland haben das bei der letzten Wahl viele gemacht, indem sie die Rechtpopulisten gewählt haben. Das ist ein Spiel mit dem Feuer und in meinen Augen ist der Preis viel zu hoch. Dennoch muss man anerkennen, dass bei den etablierten Parteien ein gewisses Umdenken stattfindet und sie sich Themen widmet, die sie zuvor Jahrzehnte ignoriert hat. Sie merken, dass die Unzufriedenheit in der Bevölkerung langsam zur Gefahr für sie wird.

2. Man kann kleine Parteien wählen, die noch nicht im Lobbyismussumpf verstrickt sind, sich noch nicht verbogen haben und tatsächlich noch idealistische Ziele verfolgen. Ob es solche Parteien in Österreich gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Wichtig ist im ersten Schritt auch nicht, dass diese Parteien ins Parlament einziehen. Aber allein dadurch, dass sie wachsen und als Alternativen wargenommen werden, stellen sie für die Politik der etablierten eine Gefahr dar. Und wenn immer mehr Wähler dann diese Parteien wählen, werden sie auch was bewirken. Würden alle frustrierten Nichtwähler (oder wenigstens die hälfte davon) lieber solchen Parteien ihre Stimme geben, hätten die großen ein echtes Problem und müßten sich damit auseinander setzten.

3. Man wählt eine Partei, die all das ankreidet, nicht um eine bessere Politik zu machen, sondern um ein Stachel im Hintern der etablierten Parteien zu sein und dem Wähler die Möglichkeit gibt auszudrücken, dass es nicht die Wahlprogramme sind, mit denen er ein Problem hat, sondern, dass er erwartet, dass die Politik wieder die Interessen der Bürger und nicht die Lobbyinteressen von Konzernen, Geld, Adel und der Kirche vertritt. Eine solche Partei ist z.B. die Partei "Die Partei", die es ja auch in Österreich gibt. Man kann ja darüber streiten, ob so eine Partei wählbar ist aber allein die Tatsache, wie sich die die "Großen" genau über diese eine 1%-Partei echauffieren und wie sie alles daran setzten, dass sie bei der nächsten Europawahl auch den einen Sitz im EU-Parlament wieder verlieren, zeigt doch, wie sehr sie sich genau vor dieser Auseinandersetzung fürchten. Denn erstens legen sie immer wieder die Verlogenheit der etablierten Parteien offen und zweitens kann sich kein Politiker herausreden, der Wähler wäre auf irgendwelche Rattenfänger hereingefallen und er kann nicht den Schluss ziehen, er müsse selber auch nur noch verlogener und populistischer werden.

Der Wähler hat sehr wohl eine Macht, er muß nur Gebrauch davon machen. Dazu muß er nur erkennen, dass nicht parteipolitische Unterschiede das wichtigste Unterscheidungsmerkmal sind, sondern Glaubwürdigkeit und ein Grundverständnis, dem Bürgerinteresse verplichtet zu sein.


----------



## CreepingDeath (25. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Parteienlandschaft in Österreich auch nicht wirklich und unterstelle einfach mal, dass es sich vom Prinzip nicht anders als in Deutschland verhält


Das ist ein fulminanter Irrglaube.


----------



## schlamar (25. Mai 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das ist ein fulminanter Irrglaube.


Sehr hilfreich dieser Kommentar ohne weitere Erklärung...


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Mai 2018)

*44 Jahre Große Koalition seit 1945*
Seit 1945 haben SPÖ und ÖVP Österreich fest in der Hand. In der Zweiten Republik gab es keine einzige Regierung ohne Rot oder Schwarz - zumeist war sie sogar rot und schwarz.

Von nachrichten.at/apa, 20. September 2017 - 11:39 Uhr

... und das ist nur das, was man an der Oberfläche sehen kann...


----------



## TTT (26. Mai 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das ist ein fulminanter Irrglaube.


Die Auswahl ist nicht so groß, wie bei uns aber ich seh da schon Möglichkeiten, seinen Mißmut über die herrschende Parteienlandschaft auszudrücken: https://www.profil.at/oesterreich/nationalratswahl-parteien-8312002


----------



## hulster (27. Mai 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Gut, das habe ich in BW zum Beispiel auch. Nur zum einen wird das praktisch nicht verfolgt, kommt nicht zur Verhandlung oder die Strafe ist sehr gering. In Ö sieht das ja ganz anders aus.



Die Situation ist auch grundsätzlich ganz anders. Da trotzdem in BW Betretungsrecht gilt hat der Pächter oder Eigentümer keine Klagemöglichkeit. Er dürfte, da max Ordnungswidrigkeit, noch nicht mal selbst den Fahrer aufhalten. Somit müsste dann zufällig Förster oder Polizei anwesend sein. Praktisch sieht das dann so aus, dass es schon mal Aktionen gab, wo die Polizei am Ende von Trails gewartet hat.
Wie du richtig erwähnst, sind Strafen zu dem relativ gering. 
Trotzdem kämpft die DIMB um die Freigabe. Faktisch schert es aber kaum einen und es kommt max. mal punktuell zu Diskussionen mit Wanderern. 
Wenn die Situation so in Österreich wäre, gäbe es diesen Thread nicht.


----------



## payne (1. Juni 2018)

*500 Euro Strafe für Mountainbiker, der im Nationalpark Kalkalpen fuhr*
*SCHLIERBACH/ST. PANKRAZ. Ein Mountainbiker, der auf einer Forststraße im Nationalpark Kalkalpen unterwegs war und dafür 500 Euro Strafe aufgebrummt bekommen hat, ist mit einer Beschwerde dagegen beim Oberösterreichischen Landesverwaltungsgericht abgeblitzt.*

*http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...im-Nationalpark-Kalkalpen-fuhr;art4,2912823,E*


*Für Befahren einer Forstrasse 500 Euro wennst jemanden in Österreich Niederfährst weil übersehen (die neue Ausrede für ich habe eigentlich aufs Handy gesehen )bekommst nichts Krank einfach nur Krank.Der Jäger Pardon der Richter ist sicher auch Jäger oder Grundbesitzer aber Befangenheit gibt's nur beim Gemeinen Fussvolk*


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *500 Euro Strafe für Mountainbiker, der im Nationalpark Kalkalpen fuhr*
> *SCHLIERBACH/ST. PANKRAZ. Ein Mountainbiker, der auf einer Forststraße im Nationalpark Kalkalpen unterwegs war und dafür 500 Euro Strafe aufgebrummt bekommen hat, ist mit einer Beschwerde dagegen beim Oberösterreichischen Landesverwaltungsgericht abgeblitzt.*
> 
> *http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...im-Nationalpark-Kalkalpen-fuhr;art4,2912823,E*
> ...


War aber klar das damit nicht durchkommt, ich hätte es erst garnicht probiert

Lg


----------



## urban_overload (1. Juni 2018)

Irgendwer müsste mal die Eier (und das Geld/eine entsprechend spendable Rechtsschutzversicherung) haben und das durch alle Instanzen prügeln. Sachlich nicht argumentierbare Unterscheidung Fußgänger/Wanderer und Radfahrer/Mountainbiker. Problem: Wenn's schiefgeht, haben "wir" höchstrichterlich die Arschkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juni 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Irgendwer müsste mal die Eier (und das Geld/eine entsprechend spendable Rechtsschutzversicherung) haben und das durch alle Instanzen prügeln. Sachlich nicht argumentierbare Unterscheidung Fußgänger/Wanderer und Radfahrer/Mountainbiker. Problem: Wenn's schiefgeht, haben "wir" höchstrichterlich die Arschkarte.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleichheitssatz

Wäre mal interessant ob das da reinfällt


----------



## DerohneName (2. Juni 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Irgendwer müsste mal die Eier (und das Geld/eine entsprechend spendable Rechtsschutzversicherung) haben und das durch alle Instanzen prügeln. Sachlich nicht argumentierbare Unterscheidung Fußgänger/Wanderer und Radfahrer/Mountainbiker. Problem: Wenn's schiefgeht, haben "wir" höchstrichterlich die Arschkarte.


Wäre noch interessanter wenn ein Nicht- Österreicher das bis am EuGH schafft mit der Thematik- vllt sogar hinsichtlich irgendeiner der Freiheiten? 
Hätte da spontan an Dienstleistungsfreiheit gedacht, wenn zB ein Deutscher Guide seine Dienstleistung dann halt nur sehr beschränkt anbieten kann in Österreich.
Vlt gibt das nen entsprechenden Impuls EU weit da zu agieren.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Juni 2018)




----------



## DerohneName (2. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 736248


Gibts da eine Online-Möglichkeit zum Spenden? 
Wenn Transgender eigene Toiletten bekommen, warum dürften dann MTBer keine Gleichberechtigung erfahren? 
Sind weitaus mehr Leute in Österreich...aber der Gleichheitssatz besteht halt nur am Papier


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Juni 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Gibts da eine Online-Möglichkeit zum Spenden?
> Wenn Transgender eigene Toiletten bekommen, warum dürften dann MTBer keine Gleichberechtigung erfahren?
> Sind weitaus mehr Leute in Österreich...aber der Gleichheitssatz besteht halt nur am Papier


https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Juni 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wenn Transgender eigene Toiletten bekommen, warum dürften dann MTBer keine Gleichberechtigung erfahren?
> Sind weitaus mehr Leute


Weil das nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwas miteinander zu tun hat? Abgesehen davon, dass die Gleichberechtigung bei Transmenschen bedeuten würde, dass sie auf die Toilette gehen können, die ihrem tatsächlichen Geschlecht entspricht, ein Transmann also zum Beispiel nicht die Frauentoilette benutzen müsste. Eigene Toiletten bedeutet halt einfach nur sinnfreie Ausgrenzung. 
Hat aber immer noch nix mit Mountainbikern zu tun.


----------



## Arcbound (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen: Ohne jetzt hier den ganzen Thread durchzulesen, wie sieht die Lage denn aktuell in Tirol bzw. genauer rund um Wildschönau aus? Die Enduro One hat ja dort eine Station Anfang Juli und ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich hinfahre bzw. ob es sich lohnt dort noch 1-2 Tage anzuhängen.


----------



## Nurmi92 (6. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 736248



der eigentliche Skandal is ja der Aufmacher. links recht klein und überschaubar ein MORD, in der Mitte dann die MTB Story mit ner 500Euro Strafe. was lernt der Pöbel daraus, wir sind ärger alsn Mörder


----------



## MtbRiderMichi (6. Juni 2018)

Wir brauchen mehr mountainbiker in der politik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (6. Juni 2018)

MtbRiderMichi schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr mountainbiker in der politik


Da Blade Michl kann jetzt aufs MTB umsteigen


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Da Blade Michl kann jetzt aufs MTB umsteigen


Aber nur mit spritzer halterung


----------



## ruppidog (6. Juni 2018)

Spritzer im 3l camel bag, soll ja genug sein für 5km oder so..


----------



## payne (6. Juni 2018)

Das reicht höchstens das Stück in Grinzing rauf aber es darf bezweifelt werden ob er diese Hürde auch Meistern würde bei den ganzen Heurigen vorbei ein ding der Unmöglichkeit


----------



## payne (14. Juni 2018)

Heute am Radweg höhe Inzersdorf bei der BMX Bahn auf den ganzen Weg verstreut Reißnägel


----------



## payne (14. Juni 2018)

Wieder was zum Schmunzeln

https://derstandard.at/2000046575322/Content-Garden?advid=30334495


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (15. Juni 2018)

Ich müsste die Schutzmechanismen von Ghostery, uBlock Origin und Firefox deaktivieren. In Österreich scheinen einige wirklich zu meinen mit dem Kunden/Bürger alles machen zu können.


----------



## payne (15. Juni 2018)

Das glaubens nicht das Wissen sie solange das Bier Kalt ist und Fussball im TV zu sehen ist so lange bekommt der Österreicher seinen Arsch nicht vom Sofa.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Das glaubens nicht das Wissen sie solange das Bier Kalt ist und Fussball im TV zu sehen ist so lange bekommt der Österreicher seinen Arsch nicht vom Sofa.


die wm nervt jetzt muß ich jeden tag eine runde biken vor den spielen um die cips abzutranieren


----------



## payne (15. Juni 2018)

Ab in die Natur Morgen gehts am Semmering.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Ab in die Natur Morgen gehts am Semmering.


dort geht's für uns am 7.7 hin Junior hat dh Training und ich geh zufuß rauf hab keinen bock auf park fahren im Moment


----------



## payne (15. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre nie im Park ich fahre die Pretul rauf und mach die Gegend unsicher


----------



## payne (16. Juni 2018)

https://derstandard.at/2000046575322/Content-Garden?advid=30649248


----------



## payne (25. Juni 2018)

*Nachhaltigkeitsministerium und Bundesforste eröffnen Öko-Windpark auf der Pretul*
*Vorzeige-Windpark im Zeichen der Nachhaltigkeit – Eröffnung der neuen Mountainbike-Strecke wind+bike pretul – Naturerlebnis Schwarzriegelmoos – Tag der offenen Tür am 30. Juni 2018*

*https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...forste-eroeffnen-oeko-windpark-auf-der-pretul*


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2018)

Achtung haltet euch fest https://m.noen.at/krems/vorzeigepro...ountainbiken-trailwerk-wachau-fotos-100455240

 was für ein witz


----------



## franzam (25. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Nachhaltigkeitsministerium und Bundesforste eröffnen Öko-Windpark auf der Pretul*
> *Vorzeige-Windpark im Zeichen der Nachhaltigkeit – Eröffnung der neuen Mountainbike-Strecke wind+bike pretul – Naturerlebnis Schwarzriegelmoos – Tag der offenen Tür am 30. Juni 2018*
> 
> *https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...forste-eroeffnen-oeko-windpark-auf-der-pretul*


wow, 47Mio Investition und davon 300000 für den Erhalt der Natur (ins Moor) investiert.
Ist das Gleich wie bei uns. Es geht nicht um die Natur, sondern nur darum dass das Einkommen aus den Windrädern die Bilanz der Forstverwaltung aufhübscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (27. Juni 2018)

*Aktion scharf in Wien*

27.06.2018 15:01​*Zahl verdoppelt: 74 Fußgeher von Radlern verletzt*​Fußgeher leben in Wien gefährlich: 74 Menschen wurden allein 2016 von Rad-Rowdys niedergemäht. Die Zahl dieser Unfälle hat sich in vier Jahren verdoppelt, obwohl der Anteil der Radfahrer am Verkehrsgeschehen laut Statistik gleich blieb. Jetzt kontrollierte die Polizei besonders scharf in der Innenstadt.

Zahl verdoppelt: 74 Fußgeher von Radlern verletzt | krone.at

Lächerlicher gehts nimmer​


----------



## ruppidog (27. Juni 2018)

Krone , das meistgelesene Satireblatt Österreichs..


----------



## trail_desire (27. Juni 2018)

......niedergemäht.... 

Gibts auch Statistiken wieviel Radfahrer von Auto-Rowdies überollt wurden?.....dieses Blatt ist wirklich lächerlich und lässt sich vor den Karren der Radgegner spannen....die brauchen halt das Geld


----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. Juni 2018)

Naja so wie manche fahren/gehn wundert mich gar nix


----------



## ruppidog (27. Juni 2018)

2016 :  432 Verkehrstote,38.466 Unfälle mit Personenschaden, da sind 74 von Radlern zusammengefahrene Passanten wirklich eine mächtige Zahl..


----------



## payne (27. Juni 2018)

Jeden Tag wird ein Kind angefahren oder Totgefahren  von Testosteron geschwengerten Halbaffen aber das ist den Krone Jüngern Wurst


----------



## ruppidog (27. Juni 2018)

Also 3/4 der Nachbarn, brrrrrrr..


----------



## DerohneName (27. Juni 2018)

Ahja und die 2,5t SUVs sind in der Innenstadt besser dran wenn sie jemanden überfahren....ich werde lieber von nem Fahradfahrer angefahren als von ner 2T+ Maschine zu nem Pfannkuchen planiert zu werden.... aber das wollen ja viele nicht einsehen..


----------



## ruppidog (27. Juni 2018)

Als Mensch der glaubt die Krone wäre eine Zeitung is ganz klar das Auto der bevorzugte Unfallgegner, weil das hat ja Airbags..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (28. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Aktion scharf in Wien*
> 
> 27.06.2018 15:01
> *Zahl verdoppelt: 74 Fußgeher von Radlern verletzt*
> ...


Was haben die Bobos auf ihren Singelspeedeseln mit schlecht gewarteten Bremsen und dem Verständnis, sich nicht an die StVO halten zu müssen, weil sie ja Pilz gewählt haben, mit Mountainbikern zu tun?


----------



## payne (28. Juni 2018)

Warum nur Bobos zwangsläufig muss ich auch ab und zu durch die Stadt.


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Warum nur Bobos zwangsläufig muss ich auch ab und zu durch die Stadt.


Die meisten Mountainbiker haben dafür große Autos. Sie müssen ja ihre Räder transportieren können. Die meisten anderen sind fähig radzufahren und krachen nicht in Fußgänger.


----------



## payne (28. Juni 2018)

Und was ändert das  jetzt ich muss trotzdem ab und zu durch die Stadt


----------



## DerohneName (28. Juni 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Die meisten Mountainbiker haben dafür große Autos. Sie müssen ja ihre Räder transportieren können. Die meisten anderen sind fähig radzufahren und krachen nicht in Fußgänger.


Laber her bitte kein Scheiß. 
Durch die vielen E-Biker kommen immer mehr ältere Personen (VA Pensionisten) auf die Bikes die genau wie ihr Auto das Rad 1. Nicht unter Kontrolle haben 2.Nicht den Überblick haben 3. Keine Vollbremsen hinlegen(Weil sie Angst davor haben!?) 

Das sind die, die oft Unfälle bauen und nicht die Hipster aus Neubau. Die fahren zwar oft auch wie die letzten Affen durch Wien aber haben wenigstens bissl Radkontrolle.


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. Juni 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Und was ändert das  jetzt ich muss trotzdem ab und zu durch die Stadt


Aber du kannst vermutlich radfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (28. Juni 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Was haben die Bobos auf ihren Singelspeedeseln mit schlecht gewarteten Bremsen und dem Verständnis, sich nicht an die StVO halten zu müssen, weil sie ja Pilz gewählt haben, mit Mountainbikern zu tun?





payne schrieb:


> Warum nur Bobos zwangsläufig muss ich auch ab und zu durch die Stadt.



Heeehhhh, oba vom Gaaas.......


----------



## payne (3. Juli 2018)

*Schuldspruch wegen Drahtfalle für Mountainbiker*

*Sechs Monate bedingt wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung fasste ein Jäger aus, der Mountainbiker mit einer Drahtsperre stoppen wollte*


*https://mobil.derstandard.at/2000082758541/Schuldspruch-wegen-Drahtfalle-fuer-Mountainbiker*

*Die Strafe ist ein Witz für versuchten Mord *

*"Er muss jetzt schon damit leben, dass ihm sowohl der Jagdschein als auch die Waffenbesitzkarte entzogen wurden. Jagen war sein großes Hobby." Da kommt einen das Kotzen Morden als Hobby.*


----------



## DerohneName (3. Juli 2018)

Ha- ich buddel jetzt tiefe kleine Schlaglöcher auf der Autobahn.... Mir sind ist das zuviel Verkehr dort.... Möchte mein Hobby Autofahren ungestört ausüben können 

Dass so ein Spinner nach kurzer Zeit wieder den gleichen Mist anstellen kann.... Das gibt echt zu denken. 

Anstatt füreinander bzw zusammen sind wir nur mehr auf ein Gegeneinander aus... Im Wald wie auch sonst überall.... Traurig.


----------



## payne (4. Juli 2018)

Hier zu passend.


*Schock für Bewohner*

03.07.2018 18:41​*Kugel durchschlägt Balkontür: Jäger angezeigt!*​Ein 22-jähriger Jäger aus Oberösterreich hat als Jäger mit einem Schuss einen Fuchs erlegt, aber auch eine Balkontür eines Mehrfamilienhauses getroffen. Die geschockten Bewohner blieben glücklicherweise unverletzt.

https://www.krone.at/1734135

Unfassbar.​


----------



## DerohneName (4. Juli 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Hier zu passend.
> 
> 
> *Schock für Bewohner*
> ...


Jetzt mal ehrlich, welcher 22 jährige überlegt sich, Jagen zu gehen... wie bekloppt und welch Minderwertigkeitskomplexe muss man haben. Shit der ist gleich alt wie ich.
Und dann noch bei Häusern rumballern... dem gehört das Gewehr eingeführt.


----------



## payne (6. Juli 2018)

*SPÖ NÖ: Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen ist weiterhin zentrales Thema*
*Scheele/Windholz sehen das Schaffen einer Anlaufstelle des Land NÖ als Bestätigung der letzten Jahre.*

*https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...ntainbikerinnen-ist-weiterhin-zentrales-thema*


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Juli 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *SPÖ NÖ: Öffnung der Forststraßen für MountainbikerInnen ist weiterhin zentrales Thema*
> *Scheele/Windholz sehen das Schaffen einer Anlaufstelle des Land NÖ als Bestätigung der letzten Jahre.*
> 
> *https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...ntainbikerinnen-ist-weiterhin-zentrales-thema*




ausser spesen nichts gewesen


----------



## Hiasi87 (8. Juli 2018)

Jungs keine Panik es wird in Westösterreich sicher ein phenomenales angebot für Mtber kommen die Top Skigebiete haben gerade eine neue Zielgruppe gefunden und Investieren stark siehe Sölden. Die im Osten dürfen froh sein über ein paar Familiy Flow Trails. Und bzl. Generelle Öffnung von Forststraßen das wird nie kommen die Herrschaften sind eher am Gegenteil interessiert (generelles betretungs verbot).


----------



## blind (12. Juli 2018)

Ich muss sagen ich war von Kärnten sehr überrascht! Tolles Trailangebot z.B. in den Nockbergen und am Faaker See, sehr viel Akzeptanz  unter den Wanderern. Durchweg positiv! Ein paar Tage später hats im Wienerwald dann leider schon wieder ein bisschen anders ausgesehen..
Trotzdem: Alles sehr positiv! Ich hatte eigentlich vor wegen der üblichen Problematik Österreich zu meiden, werde aber auf jeden Fall wieder kommen! (Vielleicht zieh ich doch ein zweites Mal nach Wien....)


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2018)

blind schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich war von Kärnten sehr überrascht! Tolles Trailangebot z.B. in den Nockbergen und am Faaker See, sehr viel Akzeptanz  unter den Wanderern. Durchweg positiv! Ein paar Tage später hats im Wienerwald dann leider schon wieder ein bisschen anders ausgesehen..
> Trotzdem: Alles sehr positiv! Ich hatte eigentlich vor wegen der üblichen Problematik Österreich zu meiden, werde aber auf jeden Fall wieder kommen! (Vielleicht zieh ich doch ein zweites Mal nach Wien....)



Das es in der Praxis relativ selten Problem gibt, ist unbestritten. Wenn du als Touri, oder als Local, aber Pech hast kann es richtig teuer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (13. Juli 2018)

Abgesehen davon hat man es ständig im Hinterkopf und ich würde mich einfach äußerst unwohl fühlen. 
Bei jeder Person, die einem schief anschaut stellt man sich schon auf Konfrontation ein. Das will ich im Urlaub nicht haben.


----------



## blind (14. Juli 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Das es in der Praxis relativ selten Problem gibt, ist unbestritten. Wenn du als Touri, oder als Local, aber Pech hast kann es richtig teuer werden.


das ist mir (leider) schon bewusst. Deswegen hab ich mich zu 90 % auch an ausgeschilderte Strecken gehalten! Da waren durchaus auch schöne Trails (und gepflegte) dabei.


----------



## franzam (14. Juli 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hat man es ständig im Hinterkopf und ich würde mich einfach äußerst unwohl fühlen.
> Bei jeder Person, die einem schief anschaut stellt man sich schon auf Konfrontation ein. Das will ich im Urlaub nicht haben.



War vor 2 Wochen mit Familie in Söll. Bin einmal auf die Salve und einmal auf die Gruttenhütte. Jeweils auf Trails bergab. Von mindesten 100 Leuten kam nur einmal der Kommentar: "Habts Ihr unten net gnua Strassn". Beim bergauf fahren hat jeder nur geschaut, ob ein Motor drin ist, dann gabs nur Anerkennung. Das beste war ein älterer Osterreicher mit Familie der mich schon bergauf angefeuert hat. Beim runterfahren von der Salve auf dem Trail hab ich ihn wieder getroffen: "meih, du bist no a echter, vor dir ziag i wirklich mein Huat"

In der Ecke sind es laut Bikeshop und Verleih inzwischen 90 -95% E-bikes (mit 80% überforderten Fahrern)
Mein Eindruck bei diesen 2 Touren ist, dass die Wanderer inzwischen sehr wohl zwischen "E"- und Muskelantrieb differenzieren und die traditionellen Bikers eher als ihresgleichen ansehen


----------



## payne (14. Juli 2018)

Das E Bike ist für den MTB Sport kein Segen in gegenteil es wird die Vorurteile gegenüber uns noch Stärken.


----------



## franzam (14. Juli 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Das E Bike ist für den MTB Sport kein Segen in gegenteil es wird die Vorurteile gegenüber uns noch Stärken.


Ich könnte hier noch ein paar Kommentare von Wanderern im Kaisergebirge loslassen, aber dann würde man wieder als "E-bike basher" hingestellt.
Wenn man vernünftig fährt, werden wir (ohne E) ja vielleicht wie ein aussterbende Spezies gefördert.

Hatte übrigens auch mit einigen Almbauern positive Gespräche. Auch als es im ersten Moment nicht danach aussah als ich vom Trail auf ihren Weg raus kam. Aber ein Gespräch unter "Landwirten" über die harte Lage in der Branche endete mit" Kimm guat owe"


----------



## payne (14. Juli 2018)

Gestern am Kreuzberg (Semmering) im Wald habe mich verfahren habe ich zwei Bauern getroffen Mutter mit Sohn alle beide äusserst nett solche Begegnungen wünschte man sich immer.


----------



## payne (18. Juli 2018)

*Routenplaner soll Tiroler Radler in die Gänge bringen*



https://mobil.derstandard.at/2000083662065/Routenplaner-soll-Tiroler-Radler-in-die-Gaenge-bringen


----------



## payne (23. Juli 2018)

*Neustart für Mountainbike-Routen in Niederösterreich*

*Bestehendes Netz soll überarbeitet und verbessert werden. Die WKNÖ ist für die Freigabe der Forststraßen.

https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoes...ainbike-routen-in-niederoesterreich/400070066


*


----------



## payne (23. Juli 2018)

*MOUNTAINBIKEWaldverband lehnt Öffnung der Wälder ab*
Eine Öffnung der Wälder für Mountainbiker, wie es sie in Bayern oder Südtirol gibt, lehnt Waldverbands-Geschäftsführer Martin Höbarth strikt ab. Er macht sich jedoch für die Freigabe von mehr "interessanten Trails" für Radler stark.

https://www.kleinezeitung.at/steier...ike_Waldverband-lehnt-Oeffnung-der-Waelder-ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (23. Juli 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Die WKNÖ ist für die Freigabe der Forststraßen.*


 mal unterstützung von sehr unerwarteter seite...!
allzu beliebt dürfte er sich bei seinen kollegen damit wohl nicht machen 

edit: noch besser ist ja nur unser freund vom waldverband, der einfach mit pauschalen aussagen ohne begründung und nachweis rumschmeist 


> *Sie spielen auf Haftungsrisiken von Wegerhaltern bei Unfällen an. Das bayrische Naturschutzgesetz, das ausdrücklich nur das Befahren „geeigneter Wege“ erlaubt, überträgt die Verantwortung den Radfahrern.*
> Das funktioniert nicht so einfach. Neben dem Forstrecht gibt es auch noch ein Straf- und ein Zivilrecht.


genau, ein straf- und zivilrecht kann man natürlich nur in österreich!


----------



## payne (30. Juli 2018)

*Verboten: Mit dem Bike durch den Wald*

*Immer wieder ein Streitthema: Radfahren und Mountainbiken im Wald ist in Österreich grundsätzlich verboten.

https://www.meinbezirk.at/braunau/l...-durch-den-wald-d2759255.html?cp=Kurationsbox
*
[FONT=Droid Serif, serif]*Na das sollen mir diese Unwissenden zeigen wie man **Querfeldein** durch den Wald Fährt. *[/FONT]


----------



## dopero (30. Juli 2018)

payne schrieb:


> *Na das sollen mir diese Unwissenden zeigen wie man **Querfeldein** durch den Wald Fährt.*


Ist echt schwierig mit dem MTB. Deswegen dann doch lieber mit einer KTM. ;-)


----------



## bobo2606 (31. Juli 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Ist echt schwierig mit dem MTB. Deswegen dann doch lieber mit einer KTM. ;-)



Eben, die Bikeverbote sind somit reine Erfüllung der Sorgfaltspflicht gegenüber den Radlern und wer kann schon etwas haben gegen die patriotisch einwandfreie Nutzung eines österreichischen Qualitätsproduktes........, jawollllllll .......


----------



## ruppidog (31. Juli 2018)

Fährt ja Keine Tausend Meter nach Kick Tausend Mal, das kann keinen stören..


----------



## dopero (31. Juli 2018)

Kick Twenty Minutes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> War vor 2 Wochen mit Familie in Söll. Bin einmal auf die Salve und einmal auf die Gruttenhütte. Jeweils auf Trails bergab. Von mindesten 100 Leuten kam nur einmal der Kommentar: "Habts Ihr unten net gnua Strassn". Beim bergauf fahren hat jeder nur geschaut, ob ein Motor drin ist, dann gabs nur Anerkennung. Das beste war ein älterer Osterreicher mit Familie der mich schon bergauf angefeuert hat. Beim runterfahren von der Salve auf dem Trail hab ich ihn wieder getroffen: "meih, du bist no a echter, vor dir ziag i wirklich mein Huat"
> 
> In der Ecke sind es laut Bikeshop und Verleih inzwischen 90 -95% E-bikes (mit 80% überforderten Fahrern)
> Mein Eindruck bei diesen 2 Touren ist, dass die Wanderer inzwischen sehr wohl zwischen "E"- und Muskelantrieb differenzieren und die traditionellen Bikers eher als ihresgleichen ansehen



Ich fahre jetzt dieses Jahr (jetzt Samstag) zum 4. mal nach Söll zum wanhdern und die Strecke zu hohen Salve kenne ich nur zu gut, da mit dem Fahrrad hoch - meinen höchsten Respekt sei dir sicher 

Ja, ich finde dort die Entwicklung der EBikes auch erschreckend, und es hat sich die letzten Jahre extrem gesteigert, so das es jetzt schon für Räder gesperrte Wanderstrecken gibt. Ich muss auch sagen, das ich die Traditionellen Radfahrer lieber sehe als die EBikler, den die wissen was sie da machen (gerade Bergab). 
Bei den Ebikler handelt es sich ja häufig um die Leute, mit einem gewissen geringen Fitnesslevel, die diese Ort die sie jetzt bequem per Ebike erreichen, diese vorher nicht bewandern wollten oder konnten  

Wer weiss vielleicht denke ich in 20 Jahren anders - meine beiden Kids haben jedenfalls auch schon den etwas verächtlichen Unterton  von mir drauf wenn uns einer berghoch per MTB überholt " .... das war wieder ein Ebike"


----------



## franzam (3. August 2018)

@sauerlaender75 : Wie gesagt, ich denke die Wanderer unterscheiden sehr wohl zwischen Motor und Muskelantrieb. Wenn ich die ganzen Kommentare der Wanderfraktion hier zum besten geben würde, würde man sich wieder wegen E-Bike-bashing beschweren


----------



## herbert2010 (3. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> @sauerlaender75 : Wie gesagt, ich denke die Wanderer unterscheiden sehr wohl zwischen Motor und Muskelantrieb. Wenn ich die ganzen Kommentare der Wanderfraktion hier zum besten geben würde, würde man sich wieder wegen E-Bike-bashing beschweren


Ja ich finds auch immer super wie die wanderer dan die klappe halten wen sie uns als familie sehen und ihnen aufällt ein e-bike und 2 normale


----------



## MUFC (3. August 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt dieses Jahr (jetzt Samstag) zum 4. mal nach Söll zum wanhdern und die Strecke zu hohen Salve kenne ich nur zu gut, da mit dem Fahrrad hoch - meinen höchsten Respekt sei dir sicher



danke für den tipp, ich fahre seit 20 jahren fast monatlich nach söll, da ich da verwandte habe, aber ich bin noch nie auf die idee gekommen, die salve hochzuradeln, selbstverständlich fahre ich ohne motor  wenn ich wieder in tirol zurück bin, werde ich das machen. toll, wenn deutsche einem radtourentipps in der eigenen heimat geben, aber man lernt wohl nie aus


----------



## franzam (4. August 2018)

Steht aber ab Gasthof Riggi " Mountainbikestrecke gesperrt" . Soll allerdings nur aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen sein.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. August 2018)

So heute mit meinem 9 jährigen Sohn die etwas über 1000hm zur hohen Salve hochgewandert, auf den letzten Metern überholte uns ein biker mit Muskelkraft. Den haben wir selbstverständlich unseren Respekt gezollt


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. August 2018)

so sieht das dann aus wenn einer die hohe Salve hoch kraxelt:






... und ich tippe solche Schilder werden vermehrt auftauchen, echt krass wie da auf manchen Wanderwegen runter gebrettert wird, die gespikt mit Familien mit kleinen Kindern sind


----------



## dopero (19. August 2018)

Frage zu solchen "Wanderwegen" wie im oberen Bild: Sind das rechtlich nicht normale Straßen, welche für den allgemeinen Kraftfahrzeugverkehr gesperrte sind? Für den dort trotzdem zulässigen bzw. möglichen Verkehr gelten aber die Regeln wie auf jeder anderen Straße? D.h. Fußgänger hätten sich eigentlich hintereinander am linken Fahrbahnrand zu bewegen und dürfen andere Straßenbenützer weder gefährden noch behindern (StVO $76 (1+2)?


----------



## Deleted 52680 (19. August 2018)

In Österreich ist radeln im Wald generell verboten, auch auf Forststrassen.
Also stellt sich die Frage gar nicht 
So sinnlos es ist, fahren darf man nur auf vom Tourismusverband freigekauften Strecken.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (19. August 2018)

Und wenns dann mal legal ist dann brauchen die Wanderer den ganzen Weg da sie ihre Tiere, Kinder, Urgroßeltern oder sonst was nicht unter Kontrolle haben...

Bis jetzt wurde ich nur auf leglen Forststraßen und sogar auf Bikestrecken im Bikepark angepflaumt‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. August 2018)

Da ich beide Seiten kenne - mtb fahren und mit 2 kleinen Kindern wandern, kann ich nur folgendes sagen - es ist einfacher human wanderwege und forstwege die von Familien gut besucht sind im angemessenen Tempo zu befahren und evtl. Abzubremsen als 2 kleine kinder permanent zu ermahnen nur am Rand zu gehen... Leider fahren einige sehr rücksichtslos, und Kinder an die Leine zu legen sieht auch doof aus...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (19. August 2018)

Das ist schon klar, hab ein kleines Detail vergessen: als es mir passierte war das jedesmal beim bergauf radeln...

Aber manche haben ihre Kinde kein bisschen unter kontrolle, erziehung sieht anders aus, aber heut zu tage darf ja jeder alles, außer die anderen, die müssen rücksicht nehmen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. August 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, hab ein kleines Detail vergessen: als es mir passierte war das jedesmal beim bergauf radeln...
> 
> Aber manche haben ihre Kinde kein bisschen unter kontrolle, erziehung sieht anders aus, aber heut zu tage darf ja jeder alles, außer die anderen, die müssen rücksicht nehmen


Du wie gesagt ich kenne beide Seiten, passiert mir sehr häufig das ich langsam auf dem Fahrrad|fussweg "human" unterwegs bin, langsam auf die Leute zu fahre vorher klingel und niemand reagiert, keiner seine Hunde zurück ruft und man nur böse Blicke erntet nachdem motto  "was fährt der honk am Fahrradweg"... Was ich meine mit einem bisschen mehr ruecksicht von allen Seiten gebe es keine Verbote etc.


----------



## payne (19. August 2018)

In der Heutigen Gesellschaft scheint das Motto zu gelten ich bin der Größte der Beste und der Einzige der Zählt dabei wäre mit ein wenig entgegenkommen und Rücksicht alles so Einfach.


----------



## franzam (19. August 2018)

payne schrieb:


> ... dabei wäre mit ein wenig entgegen kommen und Rücksicht alles so Einfach.


Ändert aber nichts an der Gesetzeslage in Ö


----------



## geronet (25. August 2018)

Jetzt wird kurios...

https://www.stol.it/Artikel/Panorama-im-Ueberblick/Lokal/Mit-dem-E-Bike-auf-die-Pirsch


----------



## Deleted 52680 (25. August 2018)

Was soll hier kurios sein, ob der Jäger mit dem Shuttle oder E-Bike oder zu Fuß geht.... 
Übrigends Südtirol ist schon länger nicht mehr bei AT


----------



## Athabaske (25. August 2018)

https://www.zeit.de/2018/35/mountainbiken-illegal-naturschutz-vermittlung


----------



## Hiasi87 (26. August 2018)

geronet schrieb:


> Jetzt wird kurios...
> 
> https://www.stol.it/Artikel/Panorama-im-Ueberblick/Lokal/Mit-dem-E-Bike-auf-die-Pirsch


Sag ich scho lange unseren Jägern das a Ebike ideal für de wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiasi87 (26. August 2018)

https://m.noen.at/lilienfeld/st-aeg...ntainbike-tourismus-karl-oysmueller-110764316
Ob die Erkenntnis nicht zu spät kommt.


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

Also für mich ist Österreich momentan keine Option mehr für einen längeren Urlaub.
Es gibt Ziele, da wird man auch als Biker äußerst freundlich behandelt und man hat (noch?) freie Wegewahl. Da nimmt man auch die etwas höheren Kosten gerne in Kauf. Mal sehen, wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


----------



## franzam (26. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt Ziele, da wird man auch als Biker äußerst freundlich behandelt und man hat (noch?) freie Wegewahl. Da nimmt man auch die etwas höheren Kosten gerne in Kauf. Mal sehen, wie sich das ganze entwickelt.



Durch den auch in entlegenen Winkeln zunehmenden Nutzungsdruck, auch aufgrund der E-Bikes, seh ich das ganze sich eher negativ entwickeln. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass dadurch bei einigen im Tourismus wesentlich mehr Gewinn generiert wird und damit allgemein nach dem Motto "Nach mir die Sintflut" wie im Alpinen Skilauf mit einen kräftigen "Scheiß auf die Natur" gehandelt wird. Was mir momentan als Biker lieber ist weiß ich noch nicht genau...


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

Wie viele unzählige km Wege würden in Österreich plötzlich zur Verfügung stehen, wenn sich dort die Gesetze ändern würden? 
Dadurch würden sich die "Hotspots" etwas erholen, die Biker sich mehr verteilen. Viele "klassische" Wanderer sterben weg, junge kommen viel weniger nach, da sie vermehrt (E-)Bike fahren. Über kurz oder lang muss sich die Tourismusbranche auch darauf einstellen, wenn sie von dem Kuchen was abhaben wollen. Dies müsste nicht unbedingt stark zu lasten der Natur gehen, geht auch anders wenn man will und nicht nur auf kurzfristigen Gewinn aus ist.


----------



## Athabaske (27. August 2018)

Beim Thema Tourismus bin ich sehr skeptisch. Aus mehreren Gründen.

Der Tourismus im allgemeinen hat die Mountainbiker nicht wirklich als Zielgruppe erkannt.
Bis auf wenige Destinationen, wo man als Mountainbiker offenbar unbedingt gewesen sein muss, ist vom Boom Mountainbike meiner Einschätzung nach wenig zu sehen.
Was aus Gegenden wird, die dann doch auf Mountainbiker als Kunden setzen, ist für mich eher ernüchternd. Und eher als Grund fürs Fremdschämen tauglich.
Die meiste Zeit im Jahr ist der Mountainbiker kein Tourist, sondern Freizeitsportler. Hier liegt das größte Problem, den da fehlen legale Möglichkeiten und Angebote.


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Viele "klassische" Wanderer sterben weg, junge kommen viel weniger nach, da sie vermehrt (E-)Bike fahren.


Ich war vor einiger Zeit mal auf einem Kongress des Wanderverbandes. 
Persönliche Beobachtung: Wandern ist "in" (wird nur anders verkauft) - und der Frauenanteil ist höher.
Selbst in Regionen, die sehr stark auf Radfahrer setzen ist der Anteil der Fußgänger größer als der der Radfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich war vor einiger Zeit mal auf einem Kongress des Wanderverbandes.
> Persönliche Beobachtung: Wandern ist "in" (wird nur anders verkauft) - und der Frauenanteil ist höher.
> Selbst in Regionen, die sehr stark auf Radfahrer setzen ist der Anteil der Fußgänger größer als der der Radfahrer.



Stimmt in großen und ganzen mit meinen Beobachtungen in den Bergen überein. Allerdings sieht man in manchen Ecken auch, dass die EBiker dabei sind den Wanderern den Rang abzulaufen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich war vor einiger Zeit mal auf einem Kongress des Wanderverbandes.
> Persönliche Beobachtung: Wandern ist "in" (wird nur anders verkauft) - und der Frauenanteil ist höher.
> Selbst in Regionen, die sehr stark auf Radfahrer setzen ist der Anteil der Fußgänger größer als der der Radfahrer.



rund ums Kaisergebirge - deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. pedelecs sind zwar stark im kommen, aber die Fussgängerfraktion ist mit Abstand am höchsten. Der Anteil richtiger Biker ohne Hilfsmotor sind unbedeutend gering!


----------



## Deleted 357162 (28. August 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> rund ums Kaisergebirge - deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. pedelecs sind zwar stark im kommen, aber die Fussgängerfraktion ist mit Abstand am höchsten. Der Anteil richtiger Biker ohne Hilfsmotor sind unbedeutend gering!



ich bin letztens wieder mal "touren" gefahren...

2 MTB und geschätze 30 Ebike

dann in einen Wanderweg eingefahren der so zugewachsen ist das da so ziemlich definitiv kein Wanderer mehr geht...

es geht alle richtung "light" tourismus, 

auto/bahn rauf und dan ne runde wandern, oder noch 200hm aufn gipfel
ebike rauf, aber nur wo ne hütte ist

von "richtigen" Bergsteigen einen Steig rauf sind wir meiner meinung nach schon weit weg, und genauso wenige trifft man beim Bikeen auf diesen Wegen...

ich fahre übrigens wenn ich fahre nur so wege und habe mit "servus grias eng" beim kontakt mir Wanderern noch NIE probleme...da bei steigen die geschwindigkeit sowiso gering ist ist das aber meist sowiso fast wie vorbei gehen.

diesen "das mtb ist böse" in der Österreichischen Seele hab ich aber auch noch nie verstanden, ich glaub das hat mit der rauzermentalität und dem konservativen zu zun... alles neue ist suspekt...

roli
ps: wenn ich mitn Rennrad unterwegs bin das gleiche spiel, keinen RR fahre mehr da nur noch ebikes


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. August 2018)

coopera schrieb:


> ich bin letztens wieder mal "touren" gefahren...
> 
> 2 MTB und geschätze 30 Ebike
> 
> ...



das wird auch nicht passieren mit dem Massentourismus - die etwas "schwierigen" Pfade wo man sein bike Schultern muss werden z.B. nicht von Ebike Fahrern nicht genutzt (zu schwer) und auch wenige normale MTBler machen das. Man sieht mal ganz selten einen auf diesen Pfaden, die ihr rad dann schleppen.


----------



## payne (28. August 2018)

Gerade eine Dokumentation gesehen auf 3 Sat die Grüne Grenze am Brenner und was sieht man Erstens die Tafel Achtung Staatsgrenze Zweitens die Tafel Radfahren Verboten Typisch Österreich


----------



## franzam (28. August 2018)

ja, die Biker machen halt einfach mehr an den Bergen kaputt wie der 1. und 2. Weltkrieg zusammen


----------



## payne (30. August 2018)

*Warum es zwischen Mountainbikern und Jägern immer wieder kracht*

https://www.profil.at/oesterreich/mountainbiker-jaeger-waldbesitzer-streit-10314066


----------



## Hiasi87 (1. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich war vor einiger Zeit mal auf einem Kongress des Wanderverbandes.
> Persönliche Beobachtung: Wandern ist "in" (wird nur anders verkauft) - und der Frauenanteil ist höher.
> Selbst in Regionen, die sehr stark auf Radfahrer setzen ist der Anteil der Fußgänger größer als der der Radfahrer.


Das ist klar das der Anteil der Wanderer höher ist als der der Mtber kostet auch nur einen Bruchteil feste Schuhe reichen meistens aus die kauft man sich schneller als ein Mtb und kann man leichter verstauen. Was meine Beobachtungen sind ist das es immer mehr Leute in die Natur zieht egal mit was im Sommer Mtb und wandern und sogar Rennradler sieht man mehrere im Winter mit die Ski und Tourenski. Was man auch gut beobachten kann ist das das Wetter dem Mtber eher egal ist und den Wanderern weniger.


----------



## payne (4. September 2018)

*Niederösterreichische Bergbahnen: Hohe Zufriedenheit mit der Sommersaison 2018*
*LR Bohuslav: Ganzjähriges Bergerlebnis in vielfältiger Landschaft*
_St. Pölten (OTS/NLK)_ - Die Sommerferien neigen sich dem Ende zu – Zeit für eine Zwischenbilanz der Niederösterreichischen Bergbahnen – Beteiligungsgesellschaft m.b.H. (NÖ-BBG). Die Sommersaison 2018 ist für die Erlebnisalm Mönichkirchen, die Familienarena St. Corona am Wechsel sowie die Hochkar Bergbahnen und die Ötscherlifte, welche gemeinsam mit der Schröcksnadel-Gruppe betrieben werden, sehr erfolgreich verlaufen. 

https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...-hohe-zufriedenheit-mit-der-sommersaison-2018


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. September 2018)

Niederösterreich und Berg in einem Satz?
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. September 2018)

Jetzt wo sie sehen das man Geld verdienen kann werden sie noch ein parr MTB Gettos aus dem Boden stapfen und das Fahrrad Verbot bleibt wie gehabt bestehen.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. September 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Jetzt wo sie sehen das man Geld verdienen kann werden sie noch ein parr MTB Gettos aus dem Boden stapfen und das Fahrrad Verbot bleibt wie gehabt bestehen.



Na sicher sonst läst sich kein geld verdienen, und wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele drauf reinfallen kommt mir das gruseln ..


----------



## scratch_a (4. September 2018)

Das die Bergbahnen damit Geld verdienen (wollen/müssen/sollen), ist ja grundsätzlich nichts verwerfliches. Machen die Schweizer und Italiener auch. Aber das drumherum muss eben auch passen, damit man sich nicht nur wie eine "Melkkuh" vorkommt.
Wenn man sich die Werbungen ansieht, dann wird man nun leider in Österreich doch meist für blöd verkauft. In Davos hatte ich z.B. dieses Gefühl nicht im geringsten. Da dachte ich mir nur immer "das ist wirklich so geil, wie es überall beschrieben worden ist".


----------



## Lenka K. (5. September 2018)

@scratch_a Anscheinend ficht das viele Leute nicht an -- siehe die begeisterten Berichte über Saalbach, Sölden, Ischgl & Co. Für mich mit das gruseligste, was es in den Alpen gibt. Egal ob Sommer oder Winter ... .


----------



## scratch_a (5. September 2018)

Solange man noch Auswahl hat ist es ja für uns gut, dass viele einen anderen Geschmack haben 
Blöd wird es, wenn man immer mehr unfreiwillig in die Ghettos zurück gedrängt wird. Und dahin geht momentan anscheinend die Reise


----------



## Ximi (27. September 2018)

Aha, so so, ......

https://derstandard.at/2000088156033/Mountainbiker-wollen-fuer-Waldbesitzer-nicht-bremsen

... ich hoffe die angegebenen Zahlen bezüglich der Verbreitung von Mofas in den Wäldern treten so nicht ein.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. September 2018)

Ximi schrieb:


> Aha, so so, ......
> 
> https://derstandard.at/2000088156033/Mountainbiker-wollen-fuer-Waldbesitzer-nicht-bremsen
> 
> ... ich hoffe die angegebenen Zahlen bezüglich der Verbreitung von Mofas in den Wäldern treten so nicht ein.


Ist doch in vielen gegenden schon so weit


----------



## dopero (27. September 2018)

Da man für den Tourismus fast alles möglich macht, nehmen die Touristen auf den E-MTBs halt massiv zu. Gejammert wird in A aber nur solange, bis von dem Kuchen jeder einer Teil abbekommt. Und dann kann man fast alles machen (siehe Skipisten, Liftanlagen etc.)


----------



## MUFC (27. September 2018)

machtses einfach so wie in kanada: ebikes auf trails/forststraßen nein, normale bikes JA
die leute die noch normalen bikes unterwegs sind ist eh verschwindent gering geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (27. September 2018)

Ximi schrieb:


> Aha, so so, ......
> 
> https://derstandard.at/2000088156033/Mountainbiker-wollen-fuer-Waldbesitzer-nicht-bremsen
> 
> ... ich hoffe die angegebenen Zahlen bezüglich der Verbreitung von Mofas in den Wäldern treten so nicht ein.


Die Kommentare sind - wie eh immer - herrlich. Vor allem die Massen an querfeldeinfahrenden Mountainbikern, die da immer gesehen werden.


----------



## dopero (27. September 2018)

Für den Durchschnittsbürger fängt Querfeldeinfahren beim Verlassen der asphaltierten Straße an.
Darum verkaufen sich SUVs ja so gut.


----------



## Athabaske (27. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Für den Durchschnittsbürger fängt Querfeldeinfahren beim _*Einparken *_an.
> Darum verkaufen sich SUVs ja so gut.


----------



## scratch_a (27. September 2018)

"_"Wie viel Freizeitsport verträgt unsere Naturlandschaft noch?" war eine der Fragen, die bei dem noch bis Donnerstag dauernden Kongress in Saalbach diskutiert wurden. Grundtenor: sehr viel, sofern es gelingt, die zunehmende Zahl an Mountainbike-Begeisterten besser zu verteilen. (Günther Strobl, 27.9.2018) - derstandard.at/2000088156033/Mountainbiker-wollen-fuer-Waldbesitzer-nicht-bremsen_"

Eine wichtige Frage und eine richtige Antwort. 
Aber die Schlussfolgerung, dass man die Verteilung durch Öffnung aller Wege sehr schnell und effizient schaffen könnte, fehlt anscheinend (noch)?


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie viel Freizeitsport verträgt unsere *Naturlandschaft *noch?


Schon die Fragestellung ist falsch, da es in Mitteleuropa praktisch keine "Naturlandschaft" mehr gibt.


----------



## tomiii (28. September 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Jetzt wo sie sehen das man Geld verdienen kann werden sie noch ein parr MTB Gettos aus dem Boden stapfen und das Fahrrad Verbot bleibt wie gehabt bestehen.



Das trifft für uns Kärntner nicht zu.
Moment, die Koralpe hat gerade einen "Flowtrail" bekommen. 
Bad Kleinkirchheim plant schon den längsten Flowtrail Europas...
Autsch....


https://www.meinbezirk.at/wolfsberg/c-lokales/mit-video-neue-flow-trails-auf-der-koralpe_a2772980
https://www.meinbezirk.at/spittal/c...trail-entsteht-in-bad-kleinkirchheim_a2474844


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (28. September 2018)

tomiii schrieb:


> Das trifft für uns Kärntner nicht zu.
> Moment, die Koralpe hat gerade einen "Flowtrail" bekommen.
> Bad Kleinkirchheim plant schon den längsten Flowtrail Europas...
> Autsch....
> ...



Und weiter trotzdem sind etliche Forststrassen  Rundherum für Fahrrad Fahren Verboten also doch Getto würde ich sagen.


----------



## tomiii (28. September 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Und weiter trotzdem sind etliche Forststrassen  Rundherum für Fahrrad Fahren Verboten also doch Getto würde ich sagen.



Ja das meine ich ja damit 
Ich und meine Freunde wissen bei uns schon auf welchen Pfaden mann auf Blöde Bauern/Jägern treffen kann und nutzen die einfach weniger (auch wenn es voll schade ist weil es richtig geile natur Trails auf dem Kömmel z.B. gibt).


----------



## Ximi (28. September 2018)

tomiii schrieb:


> Das trifft für uns Kärntner nicht zu.
> Moment, die Koralpe hat gerade einen "Flowtrail" bekommen.
> Bad Kleinkirchheim plant schon den längsten Flowtrail Europas...
> Autsch....
> ...



Habe letztens (gestern ) Fotos vom Baufortschritt in BKK auf FB gesehen und war fast erschüttert, was und wie die da wieder in den Bergen für so einen Flowtrail anrichten. Prinzipiell begrüße ich ja jeden neuen Spot, aber der Aufwand und die Baumaßnahmen sind mMn eine Katastrophe, da stehen wir den Skifahrern nicht mehr viel nach. Und wenn es jetzt dann bald nahezu überall einen dieser "Flowtrails" gibt, wird sich der Aufwand vielleicht auch bald nicht mehr lohnen...
Da hätten Sie doch lieber zwei bis sieben Wanderwege in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen herrichten  und noch ein paar Forstwege in der Umgebung freigeben sollen. Weil früher oder später reicht ein Flowtrail alleine nicht aus (siehe Petzen mit dem Thriller) um auf Dauer als ernstzunehmende Bikedestination wahrgenommen zu werden (*meine persönliche Meinung*).
Krvavec z.B. deckt für alle Könnerstufen alles ab, da war ich vor zwei Wochen mit meinem Neffen (Totalanfänger) und das hat super funktioniert.... https://www.rtc-krvavec.si/en/activities/summer/bike-park-krvavec Und hat vermutlich einen Bruchteil gekostet.


----------



## franzam (28. September 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> machtses einfach so wie in kanada: ebikes auf trails/forststraßen nein, normale bikes JA
> die leute die noch normalen bikes unterwegs sind ist eh verschwindent gering geworden.


geht nicht, da mit Ebikes mehr Kohle generiert werden kann. Das merkt man inzwischen fast auf jeder Alm.


----------



## MUFC (29. September 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> geht nicht, da mit Ebikes mehr Kohle generiert werden kann. Das merkt man inzwischen fast auf jeder Alm.



ok das ist natürlich das ausschlaggebende argument, denn hier in kanada gibts keine berghütten haha


----------



## hulster (16. Oktober 2018)

Ximi schrieb:


> Habe letztens (gestern ) Fotos vom Baufortschritt in BKK auf FB gesehen und war fast erschüttert, was und wie die da wieder in den Bergen für so einen Flowtrail anrichten. Prinzipiell begrüße ich ja jeden neuen Spot, aber der Aufwand und die Baumaßnahmen sind mMn eine Katastrophe, da stehen wir den Skifahrern nicht mehr viel nach. Und wenn es jetzt dann bald nahezu überall einen dieser "Flowtrails" gibt, wird sich der Aufwand vielleicht auch bald nicht mehr lohnen...
> Da hätten Sie doch lieber zwei bis sieben Wanderwege in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen herrichten  und noch ein paar Forstwege in der Umgebung freigeben sollen. Weil früher oder später reicht ein Flowtrail alleine nicht aus (siehe Petzen mit dem Thriller) um auf Dauer als ernstzunehmende Bikedestination wahrgenommen zu werden (*meine persönliche Meinung*).
> Krvavec z.B. deckt für alle Könnerstufen alles ab, da war ich vor zwei Wochen mit meinem Neffen (Totalanfänger) und das hat super funktioniert.... https://www.rtc-krvavec.si/en/activities/summer/bike-park-krvavec Und hat vermutlich einen Bruchteil gekostet.



Du hast lieder übersehen, dass es bei den Baumaßnahmen nicht um die Sache, sondern um das Geldverdienen geht - GENAU wie bei den Skifahrern.
Umgekehrt geht den Waldbesitzern genauswenig um die Sache, sprich das MTBler irgendwas beschädigen könnten, sondern nur darum, dass sich jemand erdreistet deren ureigene und uralten Rechte einzuschränken.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Oktober 2018)

https://www.servus.com/at/p/Saisonstart-in-Kitzbühel:-Bei-20-Grad-Ski-fahren/AA-1X1ZQZ7US1W12/

Krank


----------



## ruppidog (16. Oktober 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Krank



Im Gegenteil, bei 20° verkühlt sich keiner..


----------



## trail_desire (16. Oktober 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.servus.com/at/p/Saisonstart-in-Kitzbühel:-Bei-20-Grad-Ski-fahren/AA-1X1ZQZ7US1W12/
> 
> Krank



Ich finde es nur noch pervers....


----------



## kamikater (16. Oktober 2018)

Pervers ist stark untertrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Oktober 2018)

Konkret weil? 

Ein paar km weiter gibt es sogar Sommerskigebiete (noch  ). Nun haben wir Herbst und dass im Herbst so langsam die Skisaison beginnt, ist wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches. 
Kommende Woche wird es auf normale Temperaturen abkühlen, dann hat der Spuk wohl auch sein Ende.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> dann hat der Spuk wohl auch sein Ende


...welcher?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Oktober 2018)

Das sich wegen des Skifahrens bei hohen Temperaturen Aufregens.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (16. Oktober 2018)

Naja solangs noch nicht geschneit hat bzw. richtig kalt ist muss man nicht solch einen extremen aufwand betreiben um ein bissl Schi fahren zu können, vorallem da der Schnee eh gleich wieder weg ist...

Aber für Schifahrer macht man ja jeden noch so unnötigen Scheiß.
Bin ich froh wenns Frühjahr wieder kommt.


----------



## trail_desire (17. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Konkret weil?
> 
> Ein paar km weiter gibt es sogar Sommerskigebiete (noch  ). Nun haben wir Herbst und dass im Herbst so langsam die Skisaison beginnt, ist wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches.
> Kommende Woche wird es auf normale Temperaturen abkühlen, dann hat der Spuk wohl auch sein Ende.



Eben, du sagst es ja schon selbst. Weil man nicht noch 2 -3 Wochen warten kann.....die Energiekosten und der ökologische Wahnsinn der da betrieben wird um den Schnee da auf die Piste zu bringen ist schlicht untragbar, nur weil der Tourismus trotz dem Aufwand noch ein paar Euros dabei abgreift....und das alles zu Lasten der Natur. 
Und wenn Biker einen handtuchbreiten Weg am Berg haben wollen, geht die Welt unter.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2018)

Es geht da nur sekundär um den Tourismus. Im Wesentlichen fahren hier Einheimische und Spitzensportler. Die Alternative heißt Gletscher, aber dort sind die Bedingungen derzeit desaströs und aus ökologischer Sicht sicher nicht besser.
Es handelt sich hier um eine ausgeprägte Schattenlage. Der Schnee hält sich wacker. Kann jeder selbst via Webcam überprüfen. Das ist eine ein Meter dicke Schicht Altschnee. Die hält.
Vom Energieinput ist es noch immer besser, als den Schnee im Frühling tauen zu lassen und dann im Herbst/Anfang Winter unter extrem ungünstigen Bedingungen neu zu erzeugen; so wie es derzeit überall gemacht wird. Kaum passen Temperaturen und Luftfeuchtigkeit, wird beschneit, obwohl das um den Faktor drei mehr Energie benötigt, als unter Idealbedingungen, die es aber meistens erst im Jänner gibt. 

Konsequenterweise müsste man dann auch gegen die ganzen Kinderskilifte in den Dörfern sein. Alleine in meiner Nähe gibt es davon fünf, die unter viel ungünstigeren Bedingungen arbeiten. Eines davon liegt auf 500 m Seehöhe in absoluter Südexposition, usw usw. 

Echt gut, dass die Ökos die Photos von den Gletschern noch nicht gesehen haben. 


Und wie geschrieben: Nun soll schon zum kommenden Wochenende Kaltluft einströmen. Dann war man halt um eine Woche zu früh dran.


----------



## zweiheimischer (17. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Konkret weil?
> 
> Ein paar km weiter gibt es sogar Sommerskigebiete (noch  ). Nun haben wir Herbst und dass im Herbst so langsam die Skisaison beginnt, ist wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches.
> Kommende Woche wird es auf normale Temperaturen abkühlen, dann hat der Spuk wohl auch sein Ende.



dass im herbst die schisaison beginnt.... ist um diese zeit genau so zu sehen wie die schokonikoläuse und lebkuchen im september: die leut wollen halt alles vorher, und wenns dann zuhauf da ist (schnee ende märz) will halt keiner mehr, weils ja da ist und die gier schon das nächste produkt (sommerspritzer oder wasweissichdenn) vermarkten muss.
und kommts ma net mit der schneequalität: das, was jetzt da als schneeband daliegt ist derselbe sulz wie im april/mai...

schlussfolgerung: doch krank.

oder was ists denn, wenn man schnee mit baggern auf lkws schaufelt, spazieren führt, lagert (evtl sogar noch bei der kühlung nachhilft, wo sind denn die depots?) und wieder raufführt und beim wegtauen zuschaut? 
aber sich wegen dem lkw-transit im inntal ansch*, der doch auch eure erdbeeren aus marokko bringt...

der mitterer hat in der piefkesaga nicht übertrieben, nein euer alpendisney ist noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2018)

Also Herbstskilauf ist wirklich nicht unüblich. Alle Gletscher sperren zu dieser Zeit auf (oder haben schon offen). Ich selbst war schon oft genug am Staatsfeiertag bei uns am Hausberg auf Naturschnee Ski fahren. Es gibt halt solche und solche Herbstwetterlagen.

Die Schneequalität könnte natürlich besser sein, aber so zwischen 7:00 und 9:00 passt es doch recht gut. 

Bagger und LKW sind nicht im Spiel. Gelagert wird direkt an der Piste und es gleich das Abdecken mit Isoliermaterial.

Aber wie gesagt - mal Input mit Output vergleichen, dann sieht man schnell, dass das effizienter ist, als im November oder Dezember zu beschneien. 

Mitterer hat von diesem Alpendisney immer gut gelebt.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier um eine ausgeprägte Schattenlage. Der Schnee hält sich wacker. Kann jeder selbst via Webcam überprüfen. Das ist eine ein Meter dicke Schicht Altschnee. Die hält.



Komm hier nicht mit Fakten; Skifahren ist per se böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (17. Oktober 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> dass im herbst die schisaison beginnt.... ist um diese zeit genau so zu sehen wie die schokonikoläuse und lebkuchen im september: die leut wollen halt alles vorher, und wenns dann zuhauf da ist (schnee ende märz) will halt keiner mehr, weils ja da ist und die gier schon das nächste produkt (sommerspritzer oder wasweissichdenn) vermarkten muss.
> und kommts ma net mit der schneequalität: das, was jetzt da als schneeband daliegt ist derselbe sulz wie im april/mai...
> 
> schlussfolgerung: doch krank.


das stimmt so aber nicht; vielleicht kommt einem das nur aus einem alpenfernem gebiet so vor. wenn man in den bergen wohnt und gerne skifährt ist im oktober skifahren normal, am gletscher waren bspw. sogar letztes jahr zu der zeit schon spitzen bedingungen! bis vor zwei jahren war ich auch immer im august zwei mal skifahren...

was schon stimmt ist, dass aufgrund des klimawandels das thema schwieriger zu betreiben wird... heuer schauts überhaupt ganz mies aus  und ob die skifahrerei in kitzbühel nun wirklich notwendig ist weiß ich nicht; auf den bildern schauts besser aus als das blanke eis am gletscher...


----------



## zweiheimischer (17. Oktober 2018)

jawbone schrieb:


> das stimmt so aber nicht; vielleicht kommt einem das nur aus einem alpenfernem gebiet so vor. wenn man in den bergen wohnt und gerne skifährt ist im oktober skifahren normal, ...



ich schau jetzt ausn fenster links raus: berg.
rechts: berg.
bei der tür: jössas, a berg! ich muss schon ein bissi zeit investieren, um den alpen fern zu sein 

ja, ich bin auch *schon *im september mit den (touren)schiern unterwegs gewesen, und auch *noch *im august. wenns passt.

aber bei 20° plus geh i do lieber krallen oder biken, ok im frühsommer isses a hetz, die firnrinnen bis zum anschlag auszunutzen und sich dann in den bach reinzuhauen.

i bleib dabei: schnee in a plastikwurscht verpacken und dann bei spätsommerwetter auspacken is wie schokonikolaus ende august fressen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2018)

Also das erste Skiweltcuprennen findet kommende Woche statt. Gletscheropenings usw auch.
Dass das mit dem heurigen Herbstwetter etwas merkwürdig wirken mag, steht außer Streit, ist aber weder ungewöhnlich, noch schlecht. Wir alle hier sind doch mit diesem Wetter komplett glücklich und den Skifahrern taugt's eigentlich auch. Ich geh ja auch traditionell am 24.12. und 31.12. Biken und komme mir deswegen nicht vor, als würde ich zu Weihnachten Schokoosterhasen essen. 

Im Grunde ist es doch so: Der Skifahrer leidet unter dem Klimawandel und das Biker profitiert. 

Trainiert nicht Marcel Hirscher auf der Resterhöhe?


----------



## zweiheimischer (17. Oktober 2018)

naja, biken kann ich auf schnee (sofern von braven wandererhaxen niedergetrampelt) vorzüglich, schifoahn ohne schnee ist eher grenzlustig (nasse wiese geht ja ganz gut).

wobei, soooo essentiell is der weisse batz auch net - schifaohn musst können :






find ich irgendwie geil, auch wenns für die böse autoindustrie ist...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2018)

Darum muss man auch gar kein Theater machen, denn wenn es so weiter geht, wird sich das Skifahren sowieso ziemlich verändern. Wir haben das ja jetzt schon, dass im Tiroler Unterland de facto ein Ganzjahrestourismus betrieben wird. Was wir derzeit an Urlaubern da haben - irre. Die kommen alle zum Wandern und eBiken. 

Zum Skifahren brauchst nur einen Wasserfilm. Biken auf gut verdichteten Skitourenspuren ist recht lässig.  Insofern hat auch der Skitourenboom seine positive Seite, vor allem wenn man mit dem Bike anfahren kann und somit keinen Parkplatz braucht.


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das sich wegen des Skifahrens bei hohen Temperaturen Aufregens.


Dann findest man sicher etwas anderes, was einen zwar nix angeht und in keiner Weise tangiert, aber worüber man sich trotzdem aufregen und in irgendeinen kruden Zusammenhang mit dem Biken bringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (17. Oktober 2018)

Erfahrung von letzter Woche in Tirol: statt Wegweiser stehen an den Wegkreuzungen der Forststrassen jeweils rechts und links Bikeverbotsschilder. Also statt einem Wegweiser bis zu drei Verbotsschilder. Das ist Kanalisierung in Reinform.
Und die mentale Axt im Kopf. Österreich ist für mich gestorben. 
Vielleicht hätte ich auch die Schilderdruckerei für den Tourismusverband machen sollen. Dann könnte ich mir jetzt ein teures eBike kaufen


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Österreich ist für mich gestorben.


...wenn ich die Beiträge weiter oben richtig verstanden habe, dann sollst Du auch Skifahren und nicht Radfahren in Österreich.


----------



## CC. (17. Oktober 2018)

Was ich lt. den Österreichern soll, hat bei mir Minderpriorität.


----------



## ruppidog (17. Oktober 2018)

Deutschland hat doch selber so wunderbare Skiberge..   

https://www.alpincenter.com/bottrop/de/indoor/skihalle


----------



## Blacksheep87 (17. Oktober 2018)

@CC.  Wo in Tirol?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2018)

Könnt im Karwendel sein.


----------



## CC. (17. Oktober 2018)

Richtung Juifen


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Österreich ist für mich gestorben.


Dann haben die Schilder ihren Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## CC. (18. Oktober 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Dann haben die Schilder ihren Zweck erfüllt.


]
In meinem persönlichen Fall stimmt das,  aber was machen die Einheimischen?  Ich verfolge die Diskussionen hier im Forum und auch anderswo schon seit Jahren und da geht es als Konsequenz nur noch um "illegal Trails befahren", "Abducken" und "Diskussionsrunden" .
Würde wahrscheinlich statt einem Flaschenhalter eine Doppelläufige spazieren fahren....
Die Rutscherl-Nation hat schon eine merkwürdige Einstellung: im Sommer die Biker aussperren aber erwarten,  daß die selben selbstverständlich im Winter wiederkommen. Das ist schon sehr kurz gedacht. Aber das neue Gros der EBike-Grinder wird's schon ausgleichen.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Rutscherl-Nation


Hängt auch davon ab, WIE du runterrutschen möchtest.

Neue Lifte, Pisten und Beschneiungsteiche sind in Ö kein Problem und werden auch mal, wenn nötig, nachträglich genehmigt, aber für die Tourengeher gibt's immer mehr Einschränkungen, weil die ja die Tiere aufscheuchen, Vegetation beschädigen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2018)

Für Tourengeher gibt es noch viel zu wenige Beschränkungen. 

Lifte und Beschneiung sind kein Problem. Neue Pisten hingegen schon.


In AUT ist es halt so, dass auch so mehr als genug Leute zum Urlauben kommen. Es werden von Jahr zu Jahr sogar mehr.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. Oktober 2018)

... ihr seid doch selber Schuld. Das Land ist schön, die Leute sind nett, das Essen ist gut .... nach Österreich würde ich sogar auswandern   Ich fahre seit Jahren mit meiner Familie in eurer schönes Land!


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Lifte und Beschneiung sind kein Problem


Schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht ... 

Aber so läuft's im Ösiland (das ist schon despektierlich gemeint): Amigos ohne Ende und vom Steuerzahler (bestimmt auch vom EUROPÄISCHEN!) subventionierte Naturzestörung.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2018)

Ab und zu ist es schon ganz gut, wenn bestimmte Menschen das Land meiden.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ab und zu ist es schon ganz gut, wenn bestimmte Menschen das Land meiden.



bezogen aufs biken bleibt ja sogar den eigenen leuten ja nix anders über.

ausser man ist elektriker, der auf rennradtauglichen öffentlich subventionierten forstautobahnen biken will.

oder pistenlusche, das thema gehört aber nur randlich (flohzirkus in abgewirtschafteten schigebieten als letzter teuer subventionierter rettungsversuch - petzen, koralm) zum biken.

zu den tourengehern, ja, es werden immer mehr, man schnappe sich eine landkarte und zeichne die von ihnen (regelmäßig) genutzten bereiche ein. die fläche bzw die korridore sind verschwindend klein im vergleich zur gesamtfläche. das soll nicht heissen, dass luft nach oben ist und schon gar nicht, dass es da keine zu intensiv genutzte regionen gibt, aber - ökologisch betrachtet - ist der klassiche bergsport gegen das alpinschifahren ein lercherlschaass.

aber ich bin halt alpiner eigenbrödler. ich will meine ruh am berg. ausser einen 1/2wegs brauchbaren steig oder einen guten fels im sommer und an schnee im winter brauch ich nichts, auch keine anderen leut.
also insofern stimm ich dem eingangszitat oben zu.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2018)

Selbst bei den Skigebieten ist die Fläche, die genutzt/verbraucht wird, verschwindend klein. Bestes Beispiel Sölden: ~ 429 ha Skigebiet und 46.700 ha gesamt. Die intensive Nutzung bleibt in beiden Fällen und ich denke nicht, dass die punktuell beim Tourengehen um so viel geringer ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Wenn das das neue Naturerlebnis sein soll: https://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2905941/ 

Meine Biotope sind auch in Gefahr. Die Leut' kommen immer näher.


----------



## roliK (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Selbst bei den Skigebieten ist die Fläche, die genutzt/verbraucht wird, verschwindend klein. Bestes Beispiel Sölden: ~ 429 ha Skigebiet und 46.700 ha gesamt. Die intensive Nutzung bleibt in beiden Fällen und ich denke nicht, dass die punktuell beim Tourengehen um so viel geringer ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Wenn das das neue Naturerlebnis sein soll: https://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2905941/


Geh bitte, das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein. Natürlich gibts solche Skitouren-Hotspots wie den Sonnblick, wo sich an schönen Wintertagen die Leute in Kolonnen raufschieben, aber daß sowas (oder Skitouren im Allgemeinen) von der "intensiven Nutzung" her auch nur annähernd mit einem Skigebiet in der Größenordnung von Sölden vergleichbar sein soll, glaubst du doch hoffentlich selbst nicht.


----------



## trail_desire (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Selbst bei den Skigebieten ist die Fläche, die genutzt/verbraucht wird, verschwindend klein. Bestes Beispiel Sölden: ~ 429 ha Skigebiet und 46.700 ha gesamt. Die intensive Nutzung bleibt in beiden Fällen und ich denke nicht, dass die punktuell beim Tourengehen um so viel geringer ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Wenn das das neue Naturerlebnis sein soll: https://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2905941/
> 
> Meine Biotope sind auch in Gefahr. Die Leut' kommen immer näher.



Aha, wieviele Tourengeher braucht es wohl um die Bodenverdichtung und weitere Naturschäden hervorzurufen....da müssen sich die Fußgänger schon übereinander Stapeln und wie im Zirkus eine Menschenpyramide bilden, sagen wir mal so 100 Stück auf 20QM....dann darfst das vielleicht vergleichen....

https://www.researchgate.net/public...hen_Beschneiung_von_Schipisten_auf_die_Umwelt


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Selbst bei den Skigebieten ist die Fläche, die genutzt/verbraucht wird, verschwindend klein. Bestes Beispiel Sölden: ~ 429 ha Skigebiet und 46.700 ha gesamt. Die intensive Nutzung bleibt in beiden Fällen und ich denke nicht, dass die punktuell beim Tourengehen um so viel geringer ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Wenn das das neue Naturerlebnis sein soll: https://salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2905941/



so. jetzt hab i die reinigungskraft anrufen müssen, dass aussertourlich kommt: mein kaffee ist auf keyboard und den bildschirmen verteilt... super. danke.

na aber ist das ernst gemeint?
selbst wennst den sonnblick oder hocharn hernimmst, sind das an einem der wenigen spitzentage im jahr weniger menschen als ein armselliger alter 4er sessellift in der stunde am berg bringt.

fakt ist aber schon, dass der (winter)tourismus wohlstand in regionen gebracht hat, der sonst so nicht erreicht worden wäre. konsequenz wäre weniger bevölkerung, weniger infrastruktur, abwanderung und "gesund"schrumpfung.
fakt ist aber auch, dass der preis ein hoher ist. ich will hier nicht mutmaßen, aber rein aus dem bauchgefühl her glaub ich nicht, dass die wertschöpfung die gesamtfolgen (alles in allem)  abdecken wird.
aber das betrifft alle bereiche unseres lebens.
wir leben auf ökologischem pump und dank übervorteilung anderer (gesellschaftlicher pump) unseren wohlstand aus. mich miteingeschlossen. manchmal schäme ich mich, aber einschränken will ich mich auch nicht wirklich.
pistenrutschen ist da nur eine kleine facette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Geh bitte, das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein. Natürlich gibts solche Skitouren-Hotspots wie den Sonnblick, wo sich an schönen Wintertagen die Leute in Kolonnen raufschieben, aber daß sowas (oder Skitouren im Allgemeinen) von der "intensiven Nutzung" her auch nur annähernd mit einem Skigebiet in der Größenordnung von Sölden vergleichbar sein soll, glaubst du doch hoffentlich selbst nicht.




Doch sicher. Eher sogar umgekehrt, weil du bedenken musst, dass die Menschen anstatt Ski fahren zu gehen nicht zuhause bleiben würden. Die machen dann etwas anderes. Vielleicht gehen sie Skitouren, vielleicht fliegen sie auch zum Biken nach Mallorca. Der große Vorteil der Skigebiete ist, dass sie große Menschenmengen aufnahmen können. Einfaches Beispiel: Bei uns am Gletscher zählt man an starken Tagen 20.000 Skifahrer. Verteile ich diese 20.000 Skifahrer auf die in diesem Tal existierenden Skitouren, sind das 1.000 Tourengeher/Skitour.
Und solche Entwicklungen sind ja heute schon feststellbar, weil wir hier in der Umgebung x Skitouren haben, die völlig überlaufen sind und nur deshalb nicht eskalieren, weil es nicht genügend Parkplätze gibt; obwohl's am Nachbarberg zb dann einfach die Landstraße zuparken. Das sind Touren, auf denen ganze Flanken zerfahren werden - 2 km in der Breite, 1 km in der Länge = 200 ha. 




trail_desire schrieb:


> Aha, wieviele Tourengeher braucht es wohl um die Bodenverdichtung und weitere Naturschäden hervorzurufen...



Wie soll es auf gefrorenem Boden zu Bodenverdichtungen kommen? In Ausnahmefällen mag die Pistenraupe auch auf nicht gefrorenem Boden fahren. Aber selbst dort verdichtet sie weniger als eine Kuh. Zur gleichen Zeit rasiert dir halt der Tourengeher die Grasnarbe ab.

Ich kann dir nette Photos von kaputten Jungwäldern zeigen. Weil Tourengeher als Naturliebhaber natürlich nicht auf der Forststraße bleiben.


Das soll aber auch gar nicht der Punkt sein. Der ist nämlich, siehe oben, das Freizeitverhalten der Menschen. Stellt euch einfach mal vor, alle Pistenskifahrer würden Tourengeher werden. Ich find's fast ein wenig arrogant, hier mit den Fingern auf andere zu zeigen, obwohl man selbst auch einen irre großen Naturraum für sich beansprucht. Das, was wir machen, funktioniert nur, weil wir wenige sind. Wir können uns aber nicht erwarten, dass alle anderen ihre Freizeit vor dem Fernseher verbringen.

Beeindruckend finde ich zb diese Photos: http://www.molldu.at/2013/20130414Wildspitze/Index.html

Ist natürlich eine leichte Skitour auf einen hohen Berg. Aber braucht niemand zu sagen, dass das einer schonenden Nutzung gleich kommt. 
Oder wenn ich da an die Jamtalhütte denke. Eine Alpenvereinshütte auf 2.100 m Seehöhe mit 200(!) Betten.

Ich glaube einfach nicht dran, dass unsereins der große Öko ist, während alle anderen Schweinchen sind.


----------



## CreepingDeath (19. Oktober 2018)

Mountainbiker gut. Alle anderen böse.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Oktober 2018)

eh.
drum bin ich auch froh, in einem winkel der alpen zu leben, der nicht soooo attraktiv ist (ausser für forst&jagd).

das problem ist am ganzen "outdoor", dass eben immer mehr draufkommen, dass draussen schöner ist als in der arbeit oder in der wohnung.


----------



## roliK (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Doch sicher. Eher sogar umgekehrt, weil du bedenken musst, dass die Menschen anstatt Ski fahren zu gehen nicht zuhause bleiben würden. Die machen dann etwas anderes. Vielleicht gehen sie Skitouren, vielleicht fliegen sie auch zum Biken nach Mallorca. Der große Vorteil der Skigebiete ist, dass sie große Menschenmengen aufnahmen können. Einfaches Beispiel: Bei uns am Gletscher zählt man an starken Tagen 20.000 Skifahrer. Verteile ich diese 20.000 Skifahrer auf die in diesem Tal existierenden Skitouren, sind das 1.000 Tourengeher/Skitour.
> Und solche Entwicklungen sind ja heute schon feststellbar, weil wir hier in der Umgebung x Skitouren haben, die völlig überlaufen sind und nur deshalb nicht eskalieren, weil es nicht genügend Parkplätze gibt; obwohl's am Nachbarberg zb dann einfach die Landstraße zuparken. Das sind Touren, auf denen ganze Flanken zerfahren werden - 2 km in der Breite, 1 km in der Länge = 200 ha.


Die Annahme, daß alle Leute, die sich heute in den Skigebieten tummeln, beim Zusperren derselben plötzlich aufs Tourengehen umsteigen, ist doch mindestens genauso unsinnig. Fakt ist, daß ein modernes Skigebiet wie Sölden oder Ischgl ein Ausmaß an Baumaßnahmen für Pisten, Lifte, Infrastruktur, Gastronomie usw. benötigt, das für Skitouren, Wandern/Bergsteigen oder auch Mountainbiken in der Form schlicht und einfach nicht notwendig ist. Von den paar Skispuren, die in deinem Link zu sehen sind, sieht man im Frühling genau nichts mehr. 

Solche an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Annahmen wie "Stellt euch einfach mal vor, alle Pistenskifahrer würden Tourengeher werden" mögen vielleicht zum Zweck der Diskussion hier für dich notwendig erscheinen, haben aber nix mit der Realität zu tun. Auch wenns natürlich in der Umgebung der Ballungsgebiete einige Modetouren gibt, die halt von sehr vielen Leuten gemacht werden, oder Prestigeberge, die man halt einfach "abgehakt" haben will. Glaub ich gerne, daß das besonders rund um Innsbruck ein Problem darstellt, aber daraus auf den Rest der Alpen zu schließen, ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.


----------



## dopero (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Selbst bei den Skigebieten ist die Fläche, die genutzt/verbraucht wird, verschwindend klein. Bestes Beispiel Sölden: ~ 429 ha Skigebiet und 46.700 ha gesamt.


Das wären im Vergleich ca. 1200 km Forstweg mit 3,5 m Breite (ich hoffe ich habe das richtig gerechnet).
Das finde ich für ein Gemeindegebiet schon ziemlich viel.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> dass sie große Menschenmengen aufnahmen können


Falsch. Die ZIEHEN grosse Menschenmassen an. Wenn es die Skilifte nicht gäbe, würden am Hintertux keine 20000 Tourengeher rumlaufen, sondern, wenn überhaupt, ein Paar Hundert, und zwar nicht vom Oktober bis Mai, sondern überwiegend nur im März und April.

Die Menschen sind nämlich faul. Wo waren die ganzen EBiker, bevor es die als Räder getarnte Mofas gab?

Ich bin im Winter sehr oft in Österreich, überwiegend in den Gegenden ein wenig abseits von den Skigebieten. Es gibt nämlich auch in Tirol Täler, wo die Menschen ihre (Seele) Heimat (noch nicht) verkauft haben. Und ich hab' wirklich nicht den Eindruck, dass da Armut herrscht, da musst du schon z.B. nach Frankreich in die Hautes Alpes oder nach Italien ins Piemont fahren.

Für mich ist eins klar: wenn alles zubetoniert ist, geht der Touri halt woanders. Aber die Einheimischen und ihre Kinder und Kindeskinder werden in der kaputten Heimat weiter leben müssen. Ich für meinen Teil unterstütze mit meinem Tourigeld Leute, die dies verstanden haben und versuchen, ihre Heimat zu bewahren und auf sanften Tourismus zu setzen. Dazu ein interessanter Film vom BR: Alpen abseits des Trubels - Alternative Bergsteigerdorf.

Und noch was: dass es immer mehr Tourengeher gibt, geht für mich auch *z.T.* aufs Konto der Skigebietsindustrie. Überfüllte, eisige Pisten, Ballermann ohne Ende, Betonburgen im Tal und am Berg, das stösst anscheinend immer mehr Leute ab. Da wundert es nicht, dass sie dann in die einigermassen ruhig gebliebenen Täler wie das Sellraintal oder die Kelchsau flüchten. Dazu breiten sich die Skigebiete durchs Zusammenschlüsse und neue Liftanlagen immer weiter krebsartig aus, bevorzugt auf einfachen und für viele zugänglichen ehemaligen Tourenbergen (z.B. Piz Val Gronda in der Silvretta, Hochstand und Schatzberg im Alpbachtal, Wilde Krimml und Marchkopf im Zillertal, alles im Zeitraum von c.15 Jahren), und begünstigen so die Konzentration auf die verbliebenen einfachen Tourenberge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2018)

Der Alpenverein selbst behauptet, dass alleine in Tirol 250.000 Tourengeher (regelmäßig) unterwegs sind. Es wäre schon ein wenig vermessen zu glauben, dass das ohne Spuren abläuft.

Sölden ist sicher ein Extrembeispiel, was (Ver)bauen. Die verwenden trotzdem eben nur ein Prozent des Gemeindegebiets. Ich finde das in Relation zu den Benefits einen guten Deal. Da verbrauche ich in meinem Job bei weitem mehr Fläche und kann damit bestenfalls zwei Familien ernähren. Wem's nicht gefällt, muss nicht hin fahren. Es gibt Alternativen, wie die Bergsteigerdörfer und die brauchen sowieso dringend Kundschaft.

Roli, die Frage bleibt aber trotzdem, was die Menschen ohne ihren Skiurlaub machen würden.

Ich find's sowieso etwas merkwürdig, warum so sehr zwischen der Nutzung der Alpen und des Naturraums zb zuhause so ein großer Unterschied gemacht wird. Wenn in München pro Tag x ha Fläche verbaut werden, heißt es noch, das sei zu wenig. Wenn in den Alpen gebaut wird, geht gleich die Welt unter. Wachstum in der Großstadt = gut, am Land = schlecht? Das kommt mir vor wie bei uns in Innsbruck. Der neue Bürgermeister will nun in 5 Jahren 10.000 neue Wohnungen bauen, obwohl Innsbruck kaum Flächenreserven hat. Warum sagt man nicht hier genauso: Begrenztes Wachstum?

Wie auch immer. Kommende Woche soll es bis in die Täler schneien. Dann fällt das Schneeband auf der Resterhöhe nicht mehr auf und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden.
Man muss nicht alles gut finden, man kann es auch schlecht finden. In der Regel sind das jedoch subjektive Unmutsäußerungen und als solche zu werten.

Vielleicht noch schnell zu den Dimensionen, weil es ja immer heißt, dass das ganze Land verbaut wird. Sagt man das über Italien auch?

http://www.tourismusanalyse.de/zahlen/daten/statistik/tourismus-urlaub-reisen/2018/reiseziele-2018/

Österreich scheint ein kleiner Fisch am Tourismusmarkt zu sein.


----------



## trail_desire (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie soll es auf gefrorenem Boden zu Bodenverdichtungen kommen? In Ausnahmefällen mag die Pistenraupe auch auf nicht gefrorenem Boden fahren. Aber selbst dort verdichtet sie weniger als eine Kuh. Zur gleichen Zeit rasiert dir halt der Tourengeher die Grasnarbe ab.



Schon verdrängt?....wir kamen auf das Thema wegen diesem Beitrag.....

https://www.servus.com/at/p/Saisonstart-in-Kitzbühel:-Bei-20-Grad-Ski-fahren/AA-1X1ZQZ7US1W12/


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja eben. Das sind 1,6 km Piste. Das ist im Vergleich zu dem, was Tirol insgesamt an Piste hat vernachlässigbar. Und natürlich ist es so, dass eine Pistenraupe an sich schon einen sehr geringen Bodendruck verursacht und wenn sie auf einer ein Meter dicken Schneeschicht fährt, einen der keine Rolle mehr spielt. Eine Kuh verursacht da mehr Bodendruck und ein Mensch auch. Kann jeder selber testen und mal über eine frisch präparierte Piste laufen. Wenn man Pech at, sinkt man gleich bis zu den Knien ein. 
Ich denke, da geht's schon mehr darum, dass verdichteter Schnee meistens eine no na höhere Dichte als planierter aufweist und Maschinenschnee meistens eine höhere als Naturschnee.  

Das sind aber alles nur Teilaspekte. Man muss das Thema schon gesamtheitlich betrachten. 

Auf Kunstschnee kann genauso wenig verzichtet werden, wie auf Pistenpräparierung. Außer vielleicht man erhöht die Kosten eines Skiurlaubs um den Faktor 2 oder so. 

Übrigens, zu deinem Artikel. Das ist schon interessant, wie die Medien sich da mit Superlativen überschlagen. Servus TV spricht von 20°C, OE24 kam gleich mit 26°C daher. Tatsächlich bewegen sich die Temperaturen auf der Resterhöhe irgendwo im Bereich von 4 bis 10°C, bei Föhn vielleicht 14°C. Ich finde das ganze Projekt auch ehrlicher, als das, was uns die Tirol Werbung verkaufen will: Eine heile Welt mit einem Reinheitsgebot für Schnee usw. gibt's ind en Alpen nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Ovibos (19. Oktober 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Deutschland hat doch selber so wunderbare Skiberge..
> 
> https://www.alpincenter.com/bottrop/de/indoor/skihalle



... , die im Sommer und Herbst regelmäßig von Österreichischen (Schweizer, Italienischen, ...) Mannschaften zum Training besucht werden 

Die Tiroler Skifreunde, mit denen ich vor zwei Jahren in der Skihalle Neuss beim Slalomtraining gesprochen habe, waren sich jedenfalls weitgehend einig darin, dass Herr Schröcksnagel langsam mal dafür sorgen sollte, dass vergleichbare Möglichkeiten auch in Österreich geschaffen werden. 

Aber Ihr seid hier natürlich auch zum Biken herzlich willkommen


----------



## ruppidog (19. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt auch schon eine Downhillhalle ? Ich glaubs sofort...


----------



## Ovibos (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> (....)
> 
> Trainiert nicht Marcel Hirscher auf der Resterhöhe?



Ist das die FIS-Piste am Pass Thurn? Dann gibt's da jedenfalls seid ca. 2014 regelmäßig und recht früh in der Saison FIS-Rennen, meist Slalom. Trainings- und Wettkampfmöglichkeiten im Frühwinter, die *nicht* auf dem Gletscher liegen werden wohl der Hauptgrund für das Ganze sein.

Auf der Reiteralm bei Schladming läuft's m.W. ähnlich. Die lagern allerdings wohl eher Altschnee unter Folie und in stark beschatteten Ecken.


----------



## CC. (19. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... ihr seid doch selber Schuld. Das Land ist schön, die Leute sind nett, das Essen ist gut .... nach Österreich würde ich sogar auswandern   Ich fahre seit Jahren mit meiner Familie in eurer schönes Land!


Jetzt nimm bitte Deinen Text und setze statt "Österreich" mal "Sauerland" ein. Stell Dir vor, alle kommen in Dein schönes Land, aber die Trails sind zugesperrt. Da kannst Du Dir als Einheimischer Deine Mountainbikes an die Wand nageln.  Soviel aus der Kategorie Tiefflieger.

Um es nochmal klarzustellen, hier geht es nicht um den kurzfristigen Lustgewinn Einzelner, sondern um die Festellung der systematischen Beschneidung von Möglichkeiten einer ungewünschten Minderheit - der Mountainbiker. Es macht keinen wirklichen Sinn, wird aber gemacht, weil es ge*MACHT* werden kann. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Schranke in den Köpfen der konservativen Verantwortlichen, die damit nicht umgehen können, daß es in "ihren" Bergen noch Andere gibt, die so ganz anders sind und auch noch Fahrräder mithaben. Um den Schutz der Natur kann es nicht gehen. Habe heute wieder mit traurigen Augen eine große Almfläche gesehen, wo nicht nur die Weide sondern auch die Waldhänge komplett runtergetreten sind. Dazu Erosionsfurchen von einem halben Meter Tiefe. Eine neben der Anderen. Das ist menschengemachte Alpenerosion in Reinkultur. Um so einen Schaden anzurichten, müßten die Mountainbiker schon mit schwerem Gerät und in Massen anrücken.

@Tyrolens - wenn ich mir Deine vielen Beiträge so durchlese, könnte der Verdacht aufkommen, daß Du für das Land Tirol, den Tourismusverband, Forst oder zumindest die Gastronomie tätig bist oder verbandelt bist. Zumindest ist eine eindeutige Parteinahme zu erkennen. Das ist Dein gutes Recht - Du solltest das aber kommunizieren, falls es so ist.
Ich könnte es nicht glauben, daß Du aus freien Stücken auf Trails in Deinem Land verzichtest und dabei noch die Meinung der Autoritäten verteidigst...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe am Rande im Forst zu tun, das stimmt. Das macht aber nur ~ 1% meiner Arbeit aus. Die restlichen 99% befassen sich mit Landwirtschaft und da wiederum habe ich mit all den von dir erwähnten Institutionen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ich produziere für den anonymen Massenmarkt und bin daher eher der Feind der Tourismusverbände usw. 

Ich denke aber auch, dass mein Standpunkt gar nicht so klar ist. Nur weil ich gegen diverse Lobbyinteressen auftrete heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich den Standpunkt der Gegenseite gut finde. 

Aber sag mal, für wen ergreife ich Partei? Nur weil ich schreibe, dass die Sache auf der Resterhöhe wahrscheinlich eine gute ist? Oder weil ich schreibe, dass auch der Tourengehen seinen ökologischen Fußabdruck hat? 
Zur Trailnutzung vertrete ich meinen ganz persönlichen egoistischen Standpunkt. Es wurde durch das öffentliche Breitreten des Themas bei uns absolut nicht besser und schon gar nicht durch den MTB Hype. So sehr ich das moderne Material, das dadurch heute verfügbar ist schätze, aber vor 20 Jahren waren wir halt noch kompletter Underground und für genau niemanden interessant. Heute fragen mich selbst 80 jährige Altbauern, ob ich ein "Downhiller" bin und eh nicht über den Waldsteig fahre.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man sich überlegt, das Skifahren und Mountainbiken nicht oder nur selten in vorher unberührten Gegenden ("Natur"), sondern in einer jahrhundertealten Kulturlandschaft stattfinden, kommt man darauf das die behauptete "Naturzerstörung" eher ein optisches Problem als ein ökologisches ist.
Der "ökologische Fußabdruck" der Anreise und der Produktion des benötigten Materials dürfte außerdem wesentlich größer sein als der Betrieb eines Skigebietes mit 400ha Pisten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2018)

Und diese Nutzung hat sich immer schon stark gewandelt. 
Ich erzähle unseren Jägern gerne, dass sie heuer im Jahr 2018 eigentlich ein großes Jubiläum feiern dürfen: 200 Jahre Jagd für Bürger und Bauern. Davor war es ihnen schlichtweg verboten. Die Koppelung des Jagdrechts an das Grundeigentum kam überhaupt erst 1849. 

Ich war gestern auf einer Tour, da warst du vor 2 Jahren komplett alleine. Gestern waren dort gut drei Duzend Leute unterwegs. Quasi unendliches Wachstum. 

Vor einigen Jahren wurde höchstgerichtlich entschieden, dass bestimme Grundflächen doch nicht Eigentum der Bauern sind, sondern der Gemeinden.

Waldweiderechte werden immer öfter ab(auf)gelöst. Förderungen für Almbewirtschaftung gekürzt, usw usw. 

Wir unterliegen einem stetigen Wandel und es wäre wohl sinnvoller, mit der Zeit zu gehen, als mit der Zeit zu gehen. 

Die Jahreskarte für's örtliche Skigebiet kostet ~ 300 Euro. Die würde ich auch für die Nutzung meines Hometrails bezahlen. Offensichtlich sind einige Menschen nicht sonderlich geschäftstüchtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (21. Oktober 2018)

*In Oberneukirchen:*

*Mountainbiker (48) rammt Reh - Tier tot!*

*https://mobil.krone.at/1793130*

*Die Kommentare wiedermal vom Feinsten.*


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und diese Nutzung hat sich immer schon stark gewandelt.
> Ich erzähle unseren Jägern gerne, dass sie heuer im Jahr 2018 eigentlich ein großes Jubiläum feiern dürfen: 200 Jahre Jagd für Bürger und Bauern. Davor war es ihnen schlichtweg verboten. Die Koppelung des Jagdrechts an das Grundeigentum kam überhaupt erst 1849.
> 
> Ich war gestern auf einer Tour, da warst du vor 2 Jahren komplett alleine. Gestern waren dort gut drei Duzend Leute unterwegs. Quasi unendliches Wachstum.
> ...


Bei Dir haben sie ganze Arbeit geleistet. Hat wirkllich funktioniert. Andere Leute argumentieren nicht wie die Autoritäten und denken auch nicht daran, Geld für etwas zu nehmen, was eh' kostenlos ist und sein sollte. Da sieht man, wessen Geistes Kind Du bist.
Ich schaue mir die Entwicklungen der letzten Jahrzente in vielen Bereichen ziemlich genau an, vor allem draußen in der Natur. Man könnte den Eindruck haben, die Anzahl der Menschen in Mitteleuropa hat sich binnen kürzester Zeit vervielfacht. Aber die Menschen haben einfach nur mehr Freizeit, Geld und geweckte(!) Erwartungen.
Und solange sich Österreich mit permanenter Werbung und Ausbau der Anlagen in der Natur so prostituiert, muß man sich nicht wundern, daß nicht nur viele kommen, sondern, daß auch viele den Irrsinn des ungebremsten Wachstums auf Kosten der Natur sehen und die dazugehörige schräge Argumentationskette, und das auch in Frage stellen. Aber ich würde erwarten, daß das zuerst die Einheimischen machen. Aber offensichtlich sind sie alle schon assimiliert und verdienen fleißg mit.
Den stetigen Wandel habt Ihr beschleunigt. Und mit dem Verhalten, Minderheiten zu benennen und auszugrenzen, schützt Ihr weder die Natur (Grundlage Eures Geschäfts) noch kommt Ihr aus der Zerstörungsnummer wieder raus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2018)

Du verstehst da so einiges nicht. So wie ich den Hometrail nutze, ist das schon mehr als eine normale und übliche Nutzung. Ich teile mir den Hometrail derzeit mit zwei Trialfahrern und so sieht er auch aus.
Es ist etwas anderes, wenn ich alle paar Wochen mal irgendwo einen Trail fahre. Den Hometrail fahre ich aber drei bis viermal die Woche und eher am Anschlag.

Ich lebe im Großraum Innsbruck und hier hat die Naturnutzung definitiv stark zugenommen. Das kannst du ja alles hier im Forum nachlesen; ist nichts neues. 

Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich von meiner Stelle nicht zu sagen. Was soll ich auch groß zu seiner Autoritäts-Theorie oder dem Natur-Prostitutions-Argument schreiben? Das ist Bullshit Bingo und dazu ist mir die Zeit zu schade. 

Wie schon mal geschrieben: Wem's hier nicht gefällt, der soll doch bitte bitte zuhause bleiben.
Andere drücken das deutlicher aus: 







Wenn du Österreicher wärst, würdest du möglicherweise auch solche Flugblätter schreiben.


----------



## payne (21. Oktober 2018)

*Mountainbiken im Lungau: Verträge werden neu verhandelt*

*Bis in den Frühling sollte das Wegenetz für 2019 neu aufgestellt sein. Dann sollten die 15 Mountainbike- Strecken und die Täler verbindende "LungauExtrem"-Runde weiterhin zur Verfügung stehen.

Quelle: https://www.sn.at/salzburg/chronik/mountainbiken-im-lungau-vertraege-werden-neu-verhandelt-46879732 © Salzburger Nachrichten VerlagsgesmbH & Co KG 2018*


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2018)

@Tyrolens - ich habe echte Zweifel, ob Du verstanden hast, wie das System funktioniert. Jeder kehrt zuerst vor seiner eigenen Tür. Die "Entscheider" hier in Bayern schauen auch schon ganz interessiert nach Baden-Würtemberg und Tirol, um dann vorgelebte falsche Politik zu übernehmen.

Ich würde sicher  Flugblätter verteilen: an die lokale Hotelerie, Liftbetreiber und Gastronomie usw. Der Text wäre weniger polemisch, sondern mehr konkret: wie viele Gäste verträgt eigentlich unsere Landschaft? Ist ein Schneeballsystem das Richtige für unsere Gesellschaft?  usw.

Da die Diskussion hier unerfreuliche Züge annimmt, weil polemisch und flach, bin ich raus. Ordentliche Argumente sind offensichtlich aus der Mode.
Servus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ja ja. Dann kehre mal vor deiner eigenen Tür, anstatt hier mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen. 

Ist schon komisch, dass dieses Befeuern von diffusen Ängsten bis Anschuldigungen immer aus den gleichen Ecken kommt.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> aus den gleichen Ecken


Aus Südbayern etwa? 

Weil wir eben oft auch in Österreich unterwegs sind (ich persönlich NICHT zum Biken und NICHT MEHR zum Skifahren), die Landschaft und  MANCHE Menschen dort lieb gewonnen haben und mit zwei weinenden Augen zusehen müssen, wie dort--genauso wie in der Heimat--subventionierter Raubbau an der Natur praktiziert wird!

Interessante Einblicke in die Denkweise Einheimischer, die das -- wie du -- ganz anders sehen und vor den Konsequenzen dieses Handelns die Augen verschliessen -- gibt ein sehenswerter Film von August Pflugfelder, Schnee.

Für Skiinteressierte hier noch ein wenig Infos zu den Zukunftsaussichten der Tiroler Berge.


----------



## bobo2606 (21. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Wie schon mal geschrieben: Wem's hier nicht gefällt, der soll doch bitte bitte zuhause bleiben......
> 
> Wenn du Österreicher wärst, würdest du möglicherweise auch solche Flugblätter schreiben.




Ja Hut ab...,
Aber das hat Methode. Wie bei den LKWs...., erst den Brenner als billigste Nord-Südverbindung etablieren und dann wenn genügend Geld fliesst/geflossen ist, wird mittels Blockabfertigung und IGL das "Wohl der Anlieger" wieder hergestellt.

Frei nach Astrid Lindgren: "Ich mache mir die Welt wiedewiedewie sie mir gefällt......"

Respekcccccchhhhht!

Und ihr wuderts euch dass euch keiner Ernst nimmt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2018)

Das denke ich mir auch, wenn ich mal wieder in Kiefersfelden im Stau stehe, weil Seehofer meint, dort die EU Außengrenze bewachen zu müssen; seit Jahren.
Das mit der Brennerroute ist schon ein wenig komplexer, aber dass unser Landeshauptmann das nun zu seinem Lieblingsthema auserkoren hat, ist aus politischer Sicht zwar schlau, sonst aber eher affig. Er glaubt halt noch immer an seinen Brenner Basistunnel und an die Verlagerung des Transits auf die Schiene. In Bayern will man davon nichts hören und wie im reichsten Teil Deutschlands eine neue Bahntrasse gebaut werden soll/kann, weiß vermutlich niemand. Ich denke, da schenken sich unsere Politiker nicht viel. Ich nehme die sowieso nicht ernst und erwarte mir von denen auch keine Kompetenz. Unser Landeshauptmann wurde ja letztens auch wegen der Snowmax Geschichte "fuchsteufelswild". Er träumt von einem Reinheitsgebot für Kunstschnee. Das zeigt nicht nur, dass er keine Ahnung vom Bier Brauen hat.  Der Chef der Tourismus Werbung meinte auch, dass die Bilder von der Resterhöhe schlecht für's Image seien. Ja wenn man sich wegen sowas Sorgen um's Image macht, hat man wahrscheinlich gar keines.

Heute ist es sau kalt. Wurde der Klimawandel nun abgesagt oder warum ist hier alles weiß vom Frost. 

Skisport im Allgemeinen wird doch nur mehr auf ~ 20 Jahre im Voraus geplant. Die großen Skigebiete schreiben auf immer kürzere Zeiträume ab.
Ich glaube dass niemand von den Chefstrategen dort glaubt, dass der Klimawandel keine Einflüsse hat. Aber es handelt sich dabei eben um Zeiträume von deutlich über 20 Jahren. Dass die Gletscher verschwinden, weiß man auch schon seit den 80er Jahren. Nach dem heurigen Jahr wird man in den Gletscherskigebieten die Schneedepots wachsen sehen.
Ich habe mir diese Doku jetzt nicht angesehen, aber ich denke, dass es da eh immer ums gleiche geht. In Österreich ist der Verdrängungswettkampf derzeit sicher am intensivsten. Die meisten Skigebiete heißen eben nicht Ischgl oder Sölden. Das große Sterben wie in Italien oder Frankreich wird derzeit mit allen möglichen Mitteln bekämpft. Als Nutznießer gehen auch die Mountainbiker hervor. Jedenfalls jene, die gerne in Bikeparks fahren (Petzen, Latsch ...). Unser örtliches Skigebiet wird nun mit einer kommunalen Finanzspritze von 15 Mio Euro auf Vordermann gebracht. Einerseits finde ich es schon toll, wie sie die neuen Anlagen bauen, andererseits wird sich das ganze nie lohnen und ob man mit so viel Geld die Freizeitaktivitäten der Einheimischen subventionieren soll... 

Im Übrigen sorgen sich unsere Nachbarn schon seit jeher um unser Wohlergehen. Das Leben in den Alpen war schon immer ein großes Thema, natürlich auch in den Medien. Der BR hat dazu alles mögliche dokumentiert. Die Arbeit der Bergbauern, den Bau der Brennerautobahn - kann man sich alles auf youtube ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch, wenn ich mal wieder in Kiefersfelden im Stau stehe, weil Seehofer meint, dort die EU Außengrenze bewachen zu müssen; seit Jahren.



...wenn ich wieder in spielfeld/karawankentunnel im stau stehe, weil unser gaulreiter der ansicht ist, in slowenien stünden zigtausende und warten nur darauf, bis der hauptgrenzübergang mal einen unbewachten moment erfährt, während man zb 2 km weiter westlich am platsch somirnixdirnix drüber kann...

egal, das ist nicht thema.

thema ist eigentlich legal biken. und da habz ihr in tirol uns in der steiermark einiges voraus: erstens, mehr erlaubte trails und zweitens eine wesentlich tolerantere bauern- und jägerschaft.
das habt ihr, salopp gesagt (auch) den "piefkes" zu verdanken, weil bei euch eben viele am FVkuchen mitnaschen.

zusätzlich ist auch der historische hintergrund ein anderer, was sag ich historisch? aktuell sind (adelige, hmm, wurde der adel 1918 bei uns nicht abgschafft?), neureiche und ausländische großgrundbesitzer sowie die heilige kirche bei uns player, die niemanden in ihren latifundien haben wollen und die gnadenlos verfolgen, welche nicht das recht dazu haben.

das ist hier thema, unter anderem.

trotzdem war es schon interessant, diverse ansichten/deutungen lesen zu können, wie das wirklich in westösterreich abläuft. für einen waldsteirer im adeligen forstghetto durchaus bereichernd ;-)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2018)

Die Eigentumsverhältnisse in Tirol sind schon etwas anders.


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Oktober 2018)

schrebergartensiedlung...


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Skisport im Allgemeinen wird doch nur mehr auf ~ 20 Jahre im Voraus geplant. Die großen Skigebiete schreiben auf immer kürzere Zeiträume ab.



Eben! Aber für diese 20 Jahre die Landschaft (nicht, dass hier wieder einer schreit, es gäbe in Ö keine Natur mehr) kaputtzumachen, um wenigen den grossen Reibach zu ermöglichen, das ist schon stark.

Übrigens: das hier 


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Jahreskarte für's örtliche Skigebiet kostet ~ 300 Euro. Die würde ich auch für die Nutzung meines Hometrails bezahlen.


wäre für Österreich vielleicht sogar eine Lösung, die zur grossflächigen Trailöffnung für Radler führen könnte, denn wenn's ums Geldverdienen geht, wird alles andere ausgeblendet. 

Nicht nur in Österreich ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2018)

Es wird ja sicherlich zu einer Nachnutzung kommen. Wenn Skifahren nicht mehr funktioniert, werden auf den Hängen Wein und Äpfel produziert und statt beschneit wird bewässert.


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja ja. Dann kehre mal vor deiner eigenen Tür, anstatt hier mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen.
> 
> Ist schon komisch, dass dieses Befeuern von diffusen Ängsten bis Anschuldigungen immer aus den gleichen Ecken kommt.


Ich will dir an dieser Stelle Dank für deine sachlichen Beiträge und auch ein wenig Bewunderung ausdrücken. Ich hätte auf die Polemik, die dir oft entgegengebracht wird, wohl deutlich schärfer reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Skisport im Allgemeinen wird doch nur mehr auf ~ 20 Jahre im Voraus geplant. Die großen Skigebiete schreiben auf immer kürzere Zeiträume ab.
> Ich glaube dass niemand von den Chefstrategen dort glaubt, dass der Klimawandel keine Einflüsse hat. Aber es handelt sich dabei eben um Zeiträume von deutlich über 20 Jahren.



"Keine Einflüsse" glaubt niemand; was für welche, weiß niemand.
Soweit ich weiß hat sich an den letzten 30 Jahren an der jährlichen Schneemenge in Tirol (innerhalb normaler Schwankungsbreiten) nichts geändert. Die Schneedepots, Speicherteiche und Kunstschnee braucht man wohl eher für eine planbare Saison.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> um wenigen den grossen Reibach



Großer Reibach für ein paar wenige, aber es gibt einige Täler, da leben viele recht gut davon.
Oder anders: Ohne Skitourismus wäre da tote Hose.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (22. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Jahreskarte für's örtliche Skigebiet kostet ~ 300 Euro. Die würde ich auch für die Nutzung meines Hometrails bezahlen. Offensichtlich sind einige Menschen nicht sonderlich geschäftstüchtig.



Rangger Köpfl kann man nun nicht alsch Skigebiet bezeichen 

Ansonsten würd mir kein Skigebiet einfallen wo es noch so günstig ist.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Oktober 2018)

https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/b...-und-stilfserjoch-av:5bc9a29d975ea3001c557b17


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Rangger Köpfl kann man nun nicht als Skigebiet bezeichen
> 
> Ansonsten würd mir kein Skigebiet einfallen wo es noch so günstig ist.




Okay. Ist heuer teurer geworden. EUR 311,50.

https://glungezerbahn.at/sites/default/files/glungezerbahn-preise-winter-2018-19.


Und da fängt es schon an. Ich persönlich brauche ja nur eine sauber präparierte Piste und ein Schlepplift reicht mir auch schon. Normale Touristen fahren nirgends hin, wo es nicht mindestens 200 Pistenkilometer gibt und beheizte Sitze muss der Lift auch habe und Apres-Ski ist sowieso Pflicht. Ich bin nur zum Skifahren da. 

Ähnliche Preisklasse: 

http://www.kellerjochbahn.at/cms/index.php?lang=de&option=com_content&view=article&id=78&Itemid=485

https://www.stubai.at/skigebiete/elferbahnen/skigebiet/tarifesommer/winter/


----------



## DerohneName (22. Oktober 2018)

Also mal ehrlich, anstatt dass man evtl den Bike Tourismus ausbaut wird sowas gemacht: https://www.travelbook.de/outdoor/wintersport/skipiste-kitzbuehel             Das ist an Dekadenz und Scheiß-auf-Umwelt-Denken nicht zu übertrumpfen.

Bin echt schon gespannt wie dumm der Wintertourismus und die Investoren glotzen werden wenn wir nur mehr paar Wochen Schnee haben 

Noch dazu sind die Biker jetzt auch nicht gerade knausrig wenns ums Geld ausgeben gibt.


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. Oktober 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, anstatt dass man evtl den Bike Tourismus ausbaut wird sowas gemacht: https://www.travelbook.de/outdoor/wintersport/skipiste-kitzbuehel             Das ist an Dekadenz und Scheiß-auf-Umwelt-Denken nicht zu übertrumpfen.
> 
> Bin echt schon gespannt wie dumm der Wintertourismus und die Investoren glotzen werden wenn wir nur mehr paar Wochen Schnee haben
> 
> Noch dazu sind die Biker jetzt auch nicht gerade knausrig wenns ums Geld ausgeben gibt.


Das hat man echt gemacht ANSTATT den Biketourismus auszubauen? Ich dachte, das Schneeband hat man gemacht, anstatt endlich den Welthunger zu beenden. Kannst du Quellen nennen? Ich hab dazu nix gefunden - im ganzen Internet nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2018)

Kitzbühel hat doch sowieso einen sehr starken Sommertourismus.


----------



## Athabaske (22. Oktober 2018)

...hmm, was war noch das Thema?

Legal Biken in Östereich? Oder die Haltung von Tirol gegen Tourismus?

Mir kanns ja letztlich egal sein und ich lese nur aus Interesse mit. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja etwas, was mich wieder bewegen würde auch den Vorarlberg oder das kleine Walsertal mal wieder in eine Tourenplanung mit einzubeziehen. Oder gar auf dem Weg ins legale Engadin, nochlegale Südtirol, ins teillegale Slovenien, mal einen Stop in Österreich einplanen.

Aber offenbar ist man dort eher am Transitverkehr interessiert - ok.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Bin echt schon gespannt wie dumm der Wintertourismus und die Investoren glotzen werden wenn wir nur mehr paar Wochen Schnee haben



Nur wirst Du das nicht mehr erleben, wenn Du jetzt schon älter als 20 bist.


----------



## Ovibos (25. Oktober 2018)

Zur (Massen-)Tourismusdebatte: Ihr müsst nicht glauben, dass diese Probleme bei Piefkes daheim nicht existieren. Kleiner, hörenswerter Beitrag über meine weitere Heimat von heute Morgen: https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/audio...-zu-viele-mountainbiker-und-wanderer-100.html

Winterberg, eine gute Stunde von Dortmund entfernt, hat inzwischen verfluchte Ähnlichkeit mit Ischgl gekriegt. Glaubt's mir! Vor Allem der Hintergrund-Sound ist identisch. Neuerdings Schnee-Garantie bis Ostern, miese und teure Gastronomie, beheizte 8er-Sesselbahnen, Schirmbars, überall Radau, usw. Aber keine Möglichkeiten für den Vereinsnachwuchs mal ein paar Tore zu stecken, weil sich der Tourist ja eingeschränkt vorkommen _könnte_ und er ja den vollen Preis für die Tageskarte bezahlt hat. Na, kennt Ihr das ... ? In Tirol gibt's in vielen Skigebieten wenigstens geregelte Trainingszeiten.

Es kommt bevorzugt im Winter durchaus vor, dass ich meine Hausberge aufgrund von Automassen mit bevorzugt gelben Nummernschildern dran gar nicht erst erreichen kann. Es sei denn, ich fahre um 05:30 h los, und bin um 11:00 h wieder runter vom Hang. Die Verkehrslage wird auch in dem Beitrag angesprochen. Der lokale Tourismusmanager gibt auch unumwunden zu, mit der Entwicklung überfordert zu sein. Hut ab! Diese Probleme tauchen immer dann auf, wenn sich eine Region wirtschaftlich dem Tourismus ausliefert. "Prostitution", der Begriff ist ja hier aufgetaucht, wäre nicht meine Wortwahl gewesen, aber ich möchte mir selbst tatsächlich auch nirgends zwangsweise als Freier vorkommen. In manchen Regionen tut man das aber. Und zwar _völlig_ egal welche Flagge drüber weht.

Hat jetzt mit der Gesetzeslage unmittelbar nichts zu tun, aber die Debatten hier gingen ja zuletzt in diese Richtung. Ich denke, mittelfristig wird's bei uns auch zu (hoffentlich nur lokalen) Einschränkungen für Biker kommen. Sauerland und Eifel liegen für die Niederlande halt verkehrsgünstig und ein paar Deppen unter den vielen Gästen reichen, um Stress und vor Allem Müll zu machen. Alles hinlänglich bekannt. Ähnliche Probleme werden die Kaasköppe ganz sicher mit uns Moffen haben, die im Sommer z.T. zugedröhnt die Strände belagern.

Bin auch schon wieder weg, lese aber weiterhin interessiert mit. Die Situation in Österreich ist wirklich Realsatire - was nicht heißt, dass ich das lustig fände. Bei den Stories bleibt mir das Lachen sonstwo stecken.


Sportlichst, Ovibos

Edit: Weiterer relevanter Beitrag: https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/audio...nd-ohne-kunstschnee-kein-wintersport-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Oktober 2018)

Am besten den Urlaubsanspruch gesetzlich auf eine Woche pro Jahr kürzen, dann hat sich das mit dem Overtourism erledigt. 

Am besten sind die, die den heimischen Tourismus scharf kritisieren und selbst dann wo hin reisen? Nepal, Thailand und über's Wochenende mal schnell nach New York. 

Ich habe einige Kollegen im Großraum Venedig. Wenn ich die erzählen höre - das sind schon andere Dimensionen als bei uns.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2018)

Am 26.10 (Nationalfeiertag) fuhr ich am Nachmittag Richtung Höttinger Alm (wollte zum Nkst) und was ich da so sah wundert mich nicht das Mountainbiker eher ungeliebt sind.

Ich fahre ca. 3-4x die Woche Richtung Arzleralm/Rumeralm, da ist Abends meist nix los und man hat seine Ruhe.

Es fing schon in der Bahn an, was da gemotzt wurde dass die feinen Damen und Herrn mit den dreckigen Downhillern in der selben Bahn fahren müssen... Oder Mütter zu ihren Kindern sagen dass man zu "solchen" Leuten nicht einsteigt...
Am Weg dann war die Hölle los, zig Wanderer mit unangeleinten Hunden, zu 3. den ganzen Weg benötigend (was eine Leistung ist), im Weg stehend usw. aber mei, sie meinen ja sie sind alleine auf der Welt.(ok, meinen eig. eh fast alle)
Mich schockierte aber viel mehr das Verhalten der Radfahrer, wie die die Forststraße runterbrettern ohne nur ansatzweise langsamer zu werden wenn da Menschen im Weg waren, hat mich schon etwas sprachlos gemacht (sah das zum ersten mal so richtig bewusst)
Es waren auch nicht die gern verhassten E-Biker, sondern so mitte 40 jährige...

Aber wieder was gelernt, an solchen Tagen solche Strecken meiden, auch wenns für längere Zeit der der letzte schöne Tag ist...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2018)

Ich wollte schon fragen, warum du dir so etwas antust. Die Idiotendichte ist nun mal da und dort sehr hoch und solche Orte sollte man aus eigenem Interesse meiden. 

Und keine Sorge, der November wird bärig.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2018)

Erstens aus Unerfahrenheit, zweitens kenn ich sogut wie keine Alternativen und drittens wollte ich nochmal übern Nordketten Trail.

Aber die Dichte an Personen die ordentlich einen an der Waffel haben ist in diesem Bereich sehr hoch.

Ja ab November ist der Weg zur Arzler gesperrt


----------



## herbert2010 (1. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 105338 (1. November 2018)

Originell  Solange es überall sonst verboten ist, ist das die Zukunft?

Hoffentlich stehen da im Wald an jeder Wegkreuzung Sheriffs die die Anzeigen ausstellen. Nicht vergessen - Ausweise mitnehmen!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2018)

Im Bikepark musst du auch ein Ticket lösen. 



Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> zweitens kenn ich sogut wie keine Alternativen



Das ist der größte Nachteil. Man wird, wie das scheue Reh, immer stärker verdrängt und muss sich andauernd neue Biotope suchen. Andererseits schadet ein wenig Pioniergeist auch nicht.  Kilometer machen kann man ja auch mit einem MTB sehr gut.


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Im Bikepark musst du auch ein Ticket lösen.


Für'n Lift.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2018)

Und für den Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. November 2018)

Wenn die Wege geöffnet werden, auch Wanderwege die wenig genutz werden, wäre ich auf jedenfall bereit zu zahlen, wenn sie dann auch gepflegt werden.

Denn anderst wirds in AT nicht möglich sein


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und für den Trail.



Wo zahlst du für den Trail und wie wird es kontrollliert?
Also zumindest im Bikepark Geißkopf und Osternohe (Deutschland) zahlst du definitiv nur für Lift. In Saalbach kannst du auch alle legalen Strecken kostenlos fahren, genauso in Nauders.

Es gibt zwar in Deutschland z.B. das Trailcenter Rabenberg, bei dem man auch für die Wegnutzung zahlen muss, aber man hat wenigstens die Möglichkeit, legal kostenlos auszuweichen.

Weiß nicht, ob sich das in Ö vielleicht wirklich durchsetzen und dann damit auf die Schnauze fallen sollten?
Wer für (wahrscheinlich eh durch Steuergeld finanzierte) Forstwege ("Auf Forstwegen schlängelt man sich bis nach Mönichkirchen und kommt rauf bis zum höchstgelegenen Punkt am Hochwechsel auf 1.743 m") extra nochmal zahlen will, damit man legal mit dem Rad rumgurken darf, hat wohl einfach zu viel Geld?
Also was ich auf der Wexl-Seite gesehen habe, reicht bei weitem nicht, dass ich dort Urlaub machen und noch extra dafür zahlen wollen würde.

Aber genau so etwas in der Art habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit prognostiziert und mit dem E-Bike-Boom werden immer mehr Gebiete nachziehen, weil sie ja mit Lift auch nicht mehr so viel verdienen. Da tun mir die Einheimischen leid, die das nicht wollen und die Natur mit dem MTB nicht "kostenlos" genießen können.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2018)

Ich habe gerade auf der Gaiskopf Homepage nach gesehen. 

Zitat: "Die Nutzung des Bikepark MTB Zone ist nur mit gültiger Eintrittskarte erlaubt."

Quelle: https://mtbzone-bikepark.com/de/geisskopf/sicherheit


In Osternohe: "Das Befahren der Strecken ist nur während der offiziellen Öffnungszeiten gestattet. Eigene Transporte bergauf, vor allem das Benutzen der Waldwege dazu, sind unzulässig."

Da könnte man nun zu streiten beginnen. 


Im Bikepark Samerberg: "Das Befahren sämtlicher Bikeparkstrecken und Abschnitte ist NUR mit einer Berechtigungskarte erlaubt."


Usw usw.


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2018)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es früher am Geißkopf eine "Eintrittskarte", was aber vor einige Jahren geändert wurde. Nach der Änderung stand dann auch auf der Seite, dass die Nutzung der Strecken kostenlos ist, aber man sich über eine Spende freue (wenn man den Lift nicht nutzt). Warum die AGBs nicht angepasst wurden oder sich das heuer wieder geändert hat, weiß ich nicht (aber man kann auch keine "Eintrittskarte" kaufen, sondern nur Lifttickets".
In Osternohe kann man auch problemlos selbst die Straße wieder rauftreten und die Strecken so fahren. Die wollen offensichtlich keine privaten Shuttle, was ich auch vollkommen verstehen kann. Das Befahren während der Öffnungszeiten ist wohl versicherungstechnisch notwendig.

Wie auch immer, kontrolliert wird man in keinen der Parks und es gibt genügend, die die Strecken in ihrer Tour einfach mit einplanen ohne dafür bezahlen zu müssen. Und wie geschrieben, bei uns sind Bikeparks ein minimaler Bruchteil von legalen Wegen, nicht ein flächendeckendes Gesamtkonzept zur "Freiheitsberaubung".


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2018)

Das ist auch eher aus Sicht der Haftpflicht interessant. Wenn ein Besucher stürzt und der Betreiber dann sagt, dass die Benützung kostenlos ist, wird die Krankenversicherung das wahrscheinlich nicht so ohne weiters akzeptieren und versuchen, Regress zu fordern, mit dem Argument, dass für die Nutzung sehr wohl bezahlt wurde (Liftticket zb). Der Unterschied: Gibt es einen Vertrag, dann wird auch schon bei einfacher Fahrlässigkeit gehaftet. Sonst nur für grobe oder Vorsatz. 

Im Übrigen wird ja heute schon in Österreich für die Nutzung von Forstwegen und Singletrails bezahlt. Allerdings bezahlt dafür die öffentliche Hand.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. November 2018)

@Tyrolens hat's hier schon mal geschrieben: er wäre bereit, für die Nutzung legalisierter Trails zu zahlen. So weit reicht die Verzweiflung schon ... Vielleicht könnte man dann auch die Wanderer zur Kasse bitten? Die benuzten die Wege schliesslich auch ...

Egal, bin froh, dass ich in einem *Frei*staat lebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2018)

Das hat nichts mit Verzweiflung zu tun. Ich bezahle auch für eine gut präparierte Piste gerne und das wäre bei einem Trail nicht anders. Kraut und Rüben kann ich auch ohne zu bezahlen fahren, aber für die richtig guten Trails wär's mir der Geld wert. 
Es gibt unzählige Dinge, die nichts kosten, wo sich aber ein Aufpreis definitiv lohnt.


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2018)

In Ö darf man doch nicht mal über Kraut und Rüben legal fahren, also von was redest du?   Oder meinst du die "Trails" in Saalbach? 

Anscheinend bist du aber eh mit komplett anderen Absichten unterwegs, als viele hier. Den wenigsten geht es wohl um geleckte Rennstrecken, für die man bezahlen will (muss).


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und für den Trail.


In Österreich, da es kein Betretungsrecht (für Radfahrer) gibt.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar in Deutschland z.B. das Trailcenter Rabenberg, bei dem man auch für die Wegnutzung zahlen muss,


Es gibt in DE - auch in Sachsen (Rabenberg) - keine Rechtsgrundlage, auf der man eine Gebühr für die Nutzung von Waldwegen durchsetzen kann. Auch dann nicht, wenn man den Weg "Trail" nennt.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da könnte man nun zu streiten beginnen.


Das es einige trotzdem versuchen sagt über die Rechtmäßigkeit nichts aus. Speziell zum Geißkopf ist mir auch bekannt, dass es mal ein Rechtsgutachten des LRA gab, dass die Erhebung eine Wegbenutzungsgebühr als nicht möglich eingeschätzt hat.
Diddie Schneider hat darüber auch schon öffentlich sein Mißfallen bekundet; er hält das für ein Hindernis auf dem Weg zu mehr speziellen Radstrecken.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (2. November 2018)

In Österreich kannst doch oft nichtmal die breite Forststrasse zur Alm mit den Kindern hochfahren.

Es geht doch satt nicht um alpine Steige im Bereich S3, sondern auch um stinknormale Waldwege, die der Förster oder Almbetreiber 
mit dem SUV hochbrettert.

Mein letztesErlebnis in Ö mit den Kindern war derart, dass wir auf der Alm vom Waldbesitzer dermaßen angemacht wurden , dass wir die Polizei hohlen mussten.
Zwarhaben sich die Gäste mit uns solidarisiert, aber der Jäger war dermaßen ein Arschloch, daß ichnur wegen meiner Tochter den nicht eins in die Fresse gegeben habe.

Der Gag, der Typ war mit den Geländewagen unterwegs, wir wurden unterwegs vom örtlichen Lebensmittellieferanten überholt. Aber mit Rad, Kinderanhänger darf man da nicht fahren.

Das ganze ist über den Hotelier, Bürgermeister und Tourismus eskaliert. 
Meine Frau war als Journalistin im Rahmen einer Reportage zum Thema Familienurlaub vom Verband eingeladen.

Für uns ist Ö Sommers wie winters gestorben.

Klar, auch bei uns in BW gibt es die 2m Regel.
Aber zum einen wird ein Überschreiten praktisch nicht kontrolliert und wenn doch verläuft das im Sande.

In Ö sieht das ja ganz anders aus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Rennstrecken sind nicht geleckt.  

Ich müsste mir mal die Lage in D ansehen, aber ich denke, das Argument der Betreiber ist, dass es sich um keine Wege, sondern um Sportanlagen handelt. Diese Diskussion läuft übrigens auch in AUT und zwar wegen der Benützung von Skipisten durch Skitourengeher. Die Pistenbetreiber sagen: Sportanlage und daher kein freies Betretungsrecht. Die Skitourengeher sagen: Freiland und daher Betretungsrecht.


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> aber ich denke, das Argument der Betreiber ist, dass es sich um keine Wege, sondern um Sportanlagen handelt


Wald- und Naturschutzgesetze kennen nur Straßen und Wege (anderswo ist das Radfahren eh nicht erlaubt).
Keiner will eine Sportanlage im Wald; das würde die Errichtung solcher Anlagen praktisch unmöglich und dazu viel teurer machen.
Auch hier gilt wieder: Einige Betreiber schreiben zwar etwas von einer "Sportanlage" in ihren Nutzungsbedingungen; im Ernstfall bleibt das aber sicher folgenlos.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Ja, das ist der Punkt, wo es heikel wird. Auf der einen Seite handelt es sich doch um Sportanlagen, weil das Gelände stark modifiziert wird und auch das eine oder andere Bauwerk errichtet wird. Auf der anderen Seite versucht man zb bei uns selbst krasse Bikepark Strecken als Singletrails genehmigen zu lassen und bekommt die auch genehmigt.  

Wobei das ja Verwaltungsrecht ist und vielleicht wird das auf zivilrechtlicher Ebene dann doch anders bewertet.


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite handelt es sich doch um Sportanlagen, weil das Gelände stark modifiziert wird und auch das eine oder andere Bauwerk errichtet wird.


Würde man dieser Argumentation folgen wäre eine Vielzahl von Wegen plötzlich "Sportanlagen" - unabhängig davon, ob diese Wege zum Radfahren angelegt wurden oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Stimmt. Die Wie du schreibst, ist das zu aufwendig und daher reicht ein einfaches Genehmigungsverfahren im Sinne des Forst- und Naturschutzrechts.

Skipisten und gebaute Singletrails sehe ich als Sportanlagen. Ein Forstweg wäre dementsprechend einer nichtöffentlichen Straße gleich zu stellen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Noch was zum Tiroler Weg. 

https://www.tt.com/panorama/gesellschaft/14961543/naturschutz-zieht-gegen-moutainbikes-den-kuerzeren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. November 2018)

Die Bauern erlauben nur Bikewege wenn sie bezahlt werden und noch für Traktor und Güllefass geeignet sind-


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Skipisten und gebaute Singletrails sehe ich als Sportanlagen.


Da bin ich froh, daß Deine Sicht nicht die entscheidende Rolle spielt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Mag sein. Aber ich finde meine Sichtweise no na ned logisch. 

Bei Forstwegen wird auch differenziert nach dem, wie intensiv die Bodenbewegung ist. Die Trails werden bei uns leider fast immer ausgebaggert. Mit Naturnähe hat das nichts mehr zu tun. 
Bei Skipisten ist das noch viel extremer. Die werden immer öfter modelliert. Es gibt dazu ja einige Filme. Sieht aus wie ein Golfplatz. Golfplätze sind Sportanlagen.


----------



## bobo2606 (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mag sein. Aber ich finde meine Sichtweise no na ned logisch.
> 
> Bei Forstwegen wird auch differenziert nach dem, wie intensiv die Bodenbewegung ist. Die Trails werden bei uns leider fast immer ausgebaggert. Mit Naturnähe hat das nichts mehr zu tun.
> Bei Skipisten ist das noch viel extremer. Die werden immer öfter modelliert. Es gibt dazu ja einige Filme. Sieht aus wie ein Golfplatz. Golfplätze sind Sportanlagen.



Ich weiß  zwar nicht wie Felix Austria dies sieht, aber bei uns in Boarn draussn isch lei ned a so.

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/Y-300-Z-BECKRS-B-2013-N-50024?hl=true


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Ist in Tirol / Österreich auch so. Wurde aber meines Wissens noch nie gerichtlich geklärt.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Noch was zum Tiroler Weg.


Was da vorgeht, ist an Absurdität kaum zu überbieten: anstatt die existierenden (Wander)Wege für die Biker zu öffnen, werden bestehende Wanderwege zu kleinen Forststrassen kaputtgebaut ... .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Dieser Wanderweg ist heute schon legal befahrbar, für die meisten aber zu schwierig. Darum bauen die den nun eBike tauglich aus. eBiker benötigen nun mal einen Weg, der quasi mit dem PKW befahrbar wäre. 

Mir scheint, ihr wisst noch gar nicht, was sie heuer am Tuxerjoch gebaut haben.


----------



## scratch_a (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dieser Wanderweg ist heute schon legal befahrbar, für die meisten aber zu schwierig. Darum bauen die den nun eBike tauglich aus. eBiker benötigen nun mal einen Weg, der quasi mit dem PKW befahrbar wäre.
> 
> Mir scheint, ihr wisst noch gar nicht, was sie heuer am Tuxerjoch gebaut haben.



Wenn ein Weg zu schwierig ist, dann muss ich halt schieben/tragen/es bleiben lassen. Aber durch sensibles Gebiet extra eine breite Schotterstraße zu bauen, ist schon heftig. Aber wen wunderts noch?
Was ist am Tuxerjoch?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. November 2018)

Sensibel ist in Tirol doch sowieso jeder Quadratmeter Freiland. 

Der Kunde will nicht schieben. 

Vom Tuxerjoch ins Schmirntal wurde heuer ein eBike tauglicher Weg gebaggert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (2. November 2018)

Immerhin ist der Weg nicht für Traktoren ausgelegt 
Muss zugeben, hatte schlimmeres erwartet als dieses Bild. Bin ich schon abgestumpft oder wirkt es nur nicht so drastisch?


----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> für Traktoren ausgelegt


Das ist, glaub' ich, das Stichwort bei dem geplanten Weg zum Sidanjoch. Da hat sich die Agrargemeinschaft vermutlich überlegt, wie sie da einen Traktorweg durch das sensible Gebiet kriegen könnte. Und siehe da, die Biker kommen wie gerufen ...


----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> bauen die den nun eBike tauglich aus.


Vielleicht sollte ich noch schnell hin. Den Planseeweg haben sie mir auch schon weggebaggert ...


----------



## MUFC (3. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du verstehst da so einiges nicht. So wie ich den Hometrail nutze, ist das schon mehr als eine normale und übliche Nutzung. Ich teile mir den Hometrail derzeit mit zwei Trialfahrern und so sieht er auch aus.
> Es ist etwas anderes, wenn ich alle paar Wochen mal irgendwo einen Trail fahre. Den Hometrail fahre ich aber drei bis viermal die Woche und eher am Anschlag.
> 
> Ich lebe im Großraum Innsbruck und hier hat die Naturnutzung definitiv stark zugenommen. Das kannst du ja alles hier im Forum nachlesen; ist nichts neues.
> ...



sorry dude, aber hier den touristen die schuld zu geben ist die falsche adresse. in tirol werden immer noch dutzende hotels gebaut, es wird alles ausgeschlachtet was nur geht, es ist doch klar, wenn jemand liefert was leute wollen, dass leute kommen (skifahren, wandern, etc.). die arsch**** vom tourismus kriegen ihre fresse einfach nicht voll und ja, es ist natürlich einfacher auf die bösen touris zu schimpfen als auf die eigenen leute. ehrlich gesagt kotzen mich beide an, aber die einheimischen kotzen mich doch um ein quäntchen mehr an, denn diese haben die gier und wollen immer noch mehr. es muss immer noch größer, noch billiger und noch mehr disneyland werden, wie es jetzt schon ist. in unserem land gibt es fast keinen zusammenhalt mehr, es gibt nur noch ein gegeneinander und wer noch größer wird und dadurch noch mehr leute anzieht. ich hatte mit den skifahren seit 10 jahren abgeschlossen, aber wieder angefangen, als ich letzets jahr war, wurde man von der gondel weggedrängt, die leute waren so agressiv, unglaublich und es wird nicht besser. am wochende kann man nirgends hinfahren da überall nur stau ist, skifahren braucht man eh nicht gehen, außer du fährst um 6 in der früh los.

wenn tirol hier nicht etwas ändert, dann wird es auch nicht besser, die idioten aus dem zillertal oder die flaschen in kitz, welche schon den skibetrieb mitte oktober (?) gestartet haben, werden es wohl nie einsehen. der nachhaltige tourismus ist tot bzw. hat nie existiert und wird auch nie existieren und tirol wird daran auch nichts ändern, schließlich ist es die cash cow. imho hätte man dem beispiel schweiz folgen sollen, anstatt drölftausend hotels zu bauen, kontinuierlich mit den hotelpreisen und skitickets raufgehen, aber es ist klar, dass wenn immer mehr gebaut wird, man auch nicht mit dem preis groß rumspielen kann. man hätte alles im rahmen halten können, aber nun ist es zu spät. schönes tirol!

jetzt wird halt für die ebiker eine autobahn hoch (oder runter?) gebaut, anstatt irgendeine neue skischaukel oder sonst was.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das ist, glaub' ich, das Stichwort bei dem geplanten Weg zum Sidanjoch. Da hat sich die Agrargemeinschaft vermutlich überlegt, wie sie da einen Traktorweg durch das sensible Gebiet kriegen könnte. Und siehe da, die Biker kommen wie gerufen ...




Glaub ich nicht. Den Weg hätten sie auch ohne Mountainbiker genehmigt bekommen. 
Ich glaube eher, dass die hier zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen haben, vor allem in Sachen Finanzierung. 

Ob man der Tourismusbranche Gier vorwerfen kann - ich weiß nur, dass die Branche insgesamt nicht in Geld schwimmt und seit Jahren versucht wird, die Bettenauslastung in halbwegs brauchbare Dimensionen zu bewegen. Im Zillertal hat das sehr gut funktioniert. 

Und ob man nun den Touristen oder jenen, die vom Tourismus leben die Schuld geben will - jeder wie er meint. 
Ich finde nicht, dass es im Zillertal schlimmer zu geht, als zb in München. An guten Tagen ist der Englische Garten auch unerträglich und die Wiesn sowieso.


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Vom Tuxerjoch ins Schmirntal wurde heuer ein eBike tauglicher Weg gebaggert.


Neue Wege zur Erholungsnutzung sind immer gut; kann an der Art der Anlage auch nichts verwerfliches finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. November 2018)

Vorher war's halt ein cooler Singletrail.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ob man der Tourismusbranche Gier vorwerfen kann - ich weiß nur, dass die Branche insgesamt nicht in Geld schwimmt


Da sind wir unterschiedlicher Meinung, wobei das mit dem im Geld schwimmen natürlich relativ ist . Es kann sich ja jeder ein Bild davon machen, wer z.B. Unterkunftspreise im Winter+Skigebietsnähe mit Unterkunftspreisen im Winter/Skigebietsferne und Sommer vergleicht, eventuell sich da in anderen Gebieten umschaut, die auch hauptsächlich vom Tourismus leben.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> ob man nun den Touristen oder jenen, die vom Tourismus leben die Schuld geben will


Was mich stört, sind die seit Jahren von den Einheimischen (in Tyrol, da kennt ich mich am besten aus) wiederholten Beteuerungen "wir machen das so, NUR weil die Touris es so wollen" (Skigebietszusammenschlüsse, Wanderwegausbau zu Kieswegen, 4*-Hotels statt Familienpensionen u.s.w.), es ist quasi ALTERNATIVLOS . Womit die Verantwortung für die Zerstörung der Heimat bequem auf die Touris abgewälzt wird. Ich fände es ehrlicher zu sagen, wir betonieren für die 20-30 Jahre, in denen es noch das Skifahren geben wird, alles zu und es ist uns völlig egal, wie hier die künftigen Generationen leben werden.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass es im Zillertal schlimmer zu geht, als zb in München. An guten Tagen ist der Englische Garten auch unerträglich und die Wiesn sowieso.


Ähm, eben das finde ich als Städterin unerträglich. War da nicht was mit Erholung??? Siehe dazu die ganze Literatur von Werner Bätzing.

Wenn es im Zillertal genauso aussieht wie in München (und im industriellen Zillertal ist man davon nicht weit entfernt), dann hab' ich als Erholungssuchene kein Grund da hinzufahren. Mit der Verstädterung wird doch die Existenzgrundlage für den Tourismus vernichtet.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. November 2018)

Henne oder Ei? Was war vorher da? Okay, das Ei. 

Du kannst auch Urlaub in Tirol am Ende der Welt machen. Eine Region hier wirbt mit: "Kommen Sie zu uns, wir haben nichts". Und strömen da die Menschen hin? Nein?.Das hat schon mit Angebot und Nachfrage zu tun. Die Frage ist eher, wie weit man den Markt bedienen will. 
Warum man den Nicht Städtern die städtische Infrastruktur aberkennen möchte, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß aber, dass man im Zillertal auch nur die Talseite wechseln muss, um richtig viel Natur und Ruhe zu erleben. Das kann man in München nicht.

Wir schreiben hier halt auch aus unserer Nische raus und sollten dabei aufpassen, nicht unsere persönliche Ideologie auf andere über stülpen zu wollen. Ich habe schon vorher nach Alternativen gefragt. Dire Alternative heißt Urlaub in Spanien oder in der Türkei. Ob das die bessere Lösung ist? 
Zur Zerstörung der Heimat: Da sind die Skigebiet am allerwenigsten beteiligt. Tirol verfügt über eine Pistenfläche von ca. 7.300 ha. Tirol hat eine Gesamtfläche von 1.250.000 ha. Macht also einen Pistenanteil von 0,58%, während die bebaute Fläche in Tirol 35.000 ha beträgt und pro Jahr um 670 ha wächst. Ich würde mir daher viel mehr Sorgen um die Zunahme der Versiegelten Fläche (Häuser, Gewerbe, Straßen) machen. Die Skigebiete werden nicht mehr viel wachsen, der Siedlungsraum hingegen enorm. Das Dorf, in dem ich lebe, ist in den letzten 20 Jahren um 100% gewachsen. Da ist Sölden nachhaltiger. Die schrumpfen sogar. 

Wie auch immer: Wem das alles nicht gefällt, sollte es halt meiden und meiden lässt sich das easy. Man kann hier auch in Ruhe skifahren, wenn man weiß, wo.


----------



## scratch_a (3. November 2018)

Angeblich stehn ja in Villgratental nur noch keine Lifte, weil die Familienfeindschaften es nicht zulassen 

Aber in einem muss ich dir recht geben, die(wir) Touristen tragen schon auch einen enormen Teil dazu bei. Es gehören halt immer zwei dazu. Einer der das Angebot macht und einer, der es annimmt.

Und was z.B. die Stadt München für Ansprüche stellt, damit es ihnen gut geht und das Land außenrum dafür tun muss, ist auch nicht fair. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass die Städte immer mehr wachsen dürfen, aber die Leute aufm Land sollen leben wir vor 100 Jahren, damit die Erholung der Städter nicht beeinträchtigt wird? So einfach ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Die Fragen der folgenden Generationen werden kommen, was man sich dabei gedacht hat. Die "Anschuldigungen" sind dann an alle von uns gerichtet, egal ob Städter und Landbewohner.


----------



## CreepingDeath (5. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Vertrag, dann wird auch schon bei einfacher Fahrlässigkeit gehaftet. Sonst nur für grobe oder Vorsatz.


Aber nur, wenn der Weg grundsätzlich von MTBern befahren werden darf.


----------



## singularidad (5. November 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Achtung haltet euch fest https://m.noen.at/krems/vorzeigepro...ountainbiken-trailwerk-wachau-fotos-100455240
> 
> was für ein witz


Was meinst Du damit? Kannst gerne kommen und uns helfen.


----------



## MUFC (5. November 2018)

also ich verstehe auch nicht, wo hier das problem liegt, ist doch super, dass so etwas gemacht wird. ist hier in kanada ganz normal - nur dass man hier auch trails bergauf radelt.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. November 2018)

singularidad schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit? Kannst gerne kommen und uns helfen.


Ist alles ganz nett aber grundsätzlich leider der falsche weg und wird im endefekt einer generellen freigabe mehr schaden als nutzen ...

Und danke für die einladung aber wenn ich strecken bauen hätte wollen müsste ich nicht so weit fahren  

Lg


----------



## singularidad (6. November 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ist alles ganz nett aber grundsätzlich leider der falsche weg und wird im endefekt einer generellen freigabe mehr schaden als nutzen ...
> 
> Und danke für die einladung aber wenn ich strecken bauen hätte wollen müsste ich nicht so weit fahren
> 
> Lg[/QUOTE


wie Du meinst. Eine (generelle) Freigabe von Wanderwegen in Österreich ist eine Illusion. Es gibt zu viele Interessensgruppen, die wesentlich größeres politisches Gewicht haben, als ein paar Mountainbiker, die bereit sind sich dafür zu engagieren. Wir bauen Trails, um in Ruhe fahren zu können. Und die Resonanz ist auch von Jägern und Wanderern ausschließlich positiv. Ein Gedanke, ohne Absicht hier Wortgefechte anzustacheln. Wie, von wem  und zu welchem Zweck wurden die meisten Wanderwege in Österreich gebaut? Händisch, von Vereinen, zum Wandern. Analog dazu: Händisch, in unserem Fall, oder mit maschineller Unterstützung, von einem Verein, der sich im weitere Folge auch um Versicherung, Pflege, Kontrolle, etc. kümmert, zum Mountainbiken.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. November 2018)

singularidad schrieb:


> wie Du meinst. Eine (generelle) Freigabe von Wanderwegen in Österreich ist eine Illusion. Es gibt zu viele Interessensgruppen, die wesentlich größeres politisches Gewicht haben, als ein paar Mountainbiker, die bereit sind sich dafür zu engagieren. Wir bauen Trails, um in Ruhe fahren zu können. Und die Resonanz ist auch von Jägern und Wanderern ausschließlich positiv. Ein Gedanke, ohne Absicht hier Wortgefechte anzustacheln. Wie, von wem  und zu welchem Zweck wurden die meisten Wanderwege in Österreich gebaut? Händisch, von Vereinen, zum Wandern. Analog dazu: Händisch, in unserem Fall, oder mit maschineller Unterstützung, von einem Verein, der sich im weitere Folge auch um Versicherung, Pflege, Kontrolle, etc. kümmert, zum Mountainbiken.


Das problem ist ihr unterteilt uns mtb fahrer dadurch auch in Interessensgruppen

Würden alle diese klein initiativen sich zusammen tun wäre es leichter eine freigabe zur erwirken, ihr und alle anderen sorgt nur daführ das es dann heißt jetzt habt ihr eh was bekommen was wolt ihr noch ..

Und ehrlich welcher echte mtb fahrer will sich im ghetto einpferchen lassen

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. November 2018)

Nicht mal die SPÖ war/ist für eine Freigabe von Trails, die Grünen sind sowieso dagegen.


----------



## singularidad (6. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Nicht mal die SPÖ war/ist für eine Freigabe von Trails, die Grünen sind sowieso dagegen.


 Bravo! Du bringst es auf den Punkt.


----------



## singularidad (6. November 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das problem ist ihr unterteilt uns mtb fahrer dadurch auch in Interessensgruppen
> 
> Würden alle diese klein initiativen sich zusammen tun wäre es leichter eine freigabe zur erwirken, ihr und alle anderen sorgt nur daführ das es dann heißt jetzt habt ihr eh was bekommen was wolt ihr noch ..
> 
> ...


Wenn es möglich wäre auf Wanderwegen legal zu fahren würde ich mir das nicht antuen.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Nicht mal die SPÖ war/ist für eine Freigabe von Trails, die Grünen sind sowieso dagegen.


Na klar wen der druck nicht österreich weit aufgebaut wird und jeder sein süppchen kocht


----------



## scratch_a (6. November 2018)

Also als Außenstehender kann ich beide Seiten gut verstehen, aber eine Lösung sehe ich genauso wenig. Ihr seid nicht zu beneiden. Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist allerdings, ob sich diese "Ghettosierung" dann auch auf andere Gebiete/Länder ausweitet. Und danach sieht es leider aus. Euch den "schwarzen Peter" zuzuschieben wäre aber auch nicht fair. Wir drehen uns im Kreis


----------



## MUFC (6. November 2018)

ich denke nicht, dass es der falsche weg ist, in kanada wird zb. genau das gleiche gemacht, mtb vereine suchen mit waldbesitzern (teils private firmen, privatpersonen oder staat) eine einigung um trails zu bauen und es funktioniert super, denn hier ist die größte angst die haftung. mtbwege und wanderwege sind getrennt und es regt sich niemand über den anderen auf. also ich finde die initiative von @singularidad gut.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> in kanada


In Ländern, wo es kein Betretungsrecht gibt, mag das sinnvoll sein. In Österreich wird einfach eine Gruppe Erholungssuchender aus fadenscheinigen Gründen vom Betretungsrecht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## mw.dd (7. November 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> mtbwege und wanderwege sind getrennt


Das halte ich (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) nicht für eine gute Idee:
Dort, wo es viel "Erholungsdruck" gibt, ist es nicht im Sinne der Natur, für jede Nutzung einen weiteren Weg anzulegen. Und dort, wo es den Nutzungsdruck nicht gibt ist es nicht notwendig (und nicht finanzierbar).


----------



## Deleted 326763 (7. November 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass es der falsche weg ist, in kanada wird zb. genau das gleiche gemacht, mtb vereine suchen mit waldbesitzern (teils private firmen, privatpersonen oder staat) eine einigung um trails zu bauen und es funktioniert super, denn hier ist die größte angst die haftung. mtbwege und wanderwege sind getrennt und es regt sich niemand über den anderen auf. also ich finde die initiative von @singularidad gut.




Sorry, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

In Österreich darfst Du nicht mal fette SUV taugliche Schotterpisten mit dem Rad befahren.
Weder mit MTB, noch mit dem Trekkingrad.
Der Weg kann 5m breit sein, das tut nicht zur Sache.....
Wenn der durch den Wald führt, hatt man verloren.
Da schraubt der Nesitzer ein Verboten Schuld hin und die Sache ist gegessen. 
Bei Zwiederhandling drohen schmerzhafte Geldstrafen.
Da wirst Du auf dem Weg zur Alm vom 3.5 Tonner mit Lebensmittel für den Betrieb überholt und der Jäger scheißt dich an, weil man sich erdreistet mit dem Radl dort hochzufahren.

Das betrifft ja nicht den Wanderweg, wo ich das Rad 4 Stunden auf dem Rücken hochschleppe um anschließend runterzufahren. Da findet sich eh keiner dieser Waldbesitzer.
Nein, es geht um Entspannungstourismus mit der Familie, wo ich durch die Verbote nur den ausgewiesenen Talweg befahren darf, in ein Ghetto gedrängt werde oder illegal unterwegs bin.

Deswegen ist für mich Österreich Sommers wie Winters gestorben, da gebe ich kein Geld mehr aus.

Hier geht es nicht (nur) um Trails oder Pfade, sondern um das generellle Befahrungsverbot mit dem Rad.
Also nix mit - ich bau mal einen schönen Trail und den Wald wie in Kanada -sondern das schnöde befahren von bestehenden Waldwegen.

Da ist das unsäglich 2m Gesetz in BW ein Witz dagegen.

Weil man ja das Wild verschreckt, während Horden lärmender Wanderer oder der Jägerkarren dem Bambi ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert.


Was passiert denn, wenn ich bergab Kette und Kurbel ausbaue - habe ich dann ein Laufrad?
Und darf man mit dem Tretroller die Wege befahren, ist ja kein Fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (7. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie auch immer: Wem das alles nicht gefällt, sollte es halt meiden


Aber nein! Wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt, muss man sich darüber empören. Wichtig ist in dem Zusammenhang dann noch stets, anderen vorzuschreiben, was sie tun müssen, um dem Weltenwohl zuträglich zu sein.


----------



## CreepingDeath (7. November 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Deswegen ist für mich Österreich Sommers wie Winters gestorben


Perfekt. Bleibt uns mehr Platz.


----------



## MUFC (7. November 2018)

@RomainK also ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme wenn ich mit dem rad irgendwo hingefahren bin, egal ob trails bergauf, bergab, forststraßen - nicht mal in ibk gab es probleme. abstoßende blicke habe ich nur erhalten, als ich mir mal ein ebike ausgeliehen habe und da die forstraße und trails hochgefahren bin. mit dem hardtail wird man ja heutzutage schon bewundert wenn man eine forststraße mit 1000hm hochradlt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. November 2018)

Zitat letztens: "Na schau, der fährt da ohne Motor rauf". 

Ansonsten sind die Leute derzeit von der Farbe meines neuen Rahmens so irritiert, dass sie als erstes darauf zu sprechen kommen.


----------



## scratch_a (7. November 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Aber nein! Wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt, muss man sich darüber empören. Wichtig ist in dem Zusammenhang dann noch stets, anderen vorzuschreiben, was sie tun müssen, um dem Weltenwohl zuträglich zu sein.



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass Leute etwas kritisieren könnten, weil sie eigentlich etwas "lieb" gewonnen haben/mögen und sehen, dass was in die falsche Richtung läuft? 
Seh es mal so ähnlich wie bei Freunden...wenn alles gut läuft, ist eine Freundschaft leicht zu erhalten. Aber richtige Freunde sagen auch deutlich, wenn ihnen was stört bzw. was in deren Augen falsch läuft. Ob es dann wirklich so ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber man sollte sich zumindest dann mal Gedanken darüber machen. Das Beispiel ist natürlich etwas übertrieben, aber um zu verdeutlichen, was ich damit ungefähr sagen will.

Und ihr sagt dann einfach "Und tschüss"? Bleibt jedem natürlich selber überlassen und muss dann auch die Konsequenzen tragen (also nicht jammern, wenn dann irgendwann nur noch ein "sehr komisches Klientel" das Geld bringt...aber da kennt man sich ja auch schon gut damit aus).




Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zitat letztens: "Na schau, der fährt da ohne Motor rauf".
> 
> Ansonsten sind die Leute derzeit von der Farbe meines neuen Rahmens so irritiert, dass sie als erstes darauf zu sprechen kommen.



Bild vom Rad? Würde mich interessieren


----------



## zweiheimischer (8. November 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> @RomainK also ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme wenn ich mit dem rad irgendwo hingefahren bin, egal ob trails bergauf, bergab, forststraßen - nicht mal in ibk gab es probleme. abstoßende blicke habe ich nur erhalten, als ich mir mal ein ebike ausgeliehen habe und da die forstraße und trails hochgefahren bin. mit dem hardtail wird man ja heutzutage schon bewundert wenn man eine forststraße mit 1000hm hochradlt.



dann komm mal zu uns.
wenn du dort eines grünlichen SUV´s ansichtig wirst (oder besser: den hörst) und dich nicht sofort samt rad schnell in die gstätten (steirisch für ungezügelt wachsendes pflanzenzeugs) verdünnisierst, ist im besten fall die tour vorbei, im schlimmsten fall kriegst a verwaltungsstrafe von mind. € 75 (bis € 7.240.- , höchstsatz bei beharrlicher wiederholung) plus eine besitzstörungsklage mit streitwert ende nie (wird aus bosheit wegen der vom verlierer zu zahlenden prozesskosten möglichst hoch angesetzt, was kein problem ist, weil der entgangene jagderfolg das locker kostet ;-) ). mit glück kannst dich vorher mit einer unterlassungserklärung und der zahlung von um die € 300.- freikaufen.
je weiter östlich in AT, umso höher die wahrscheinlichkeit.
aber irgendwie ist das auch ein gewisser kick und - vor allem - es macht schnell!

die wanderer sind seltsamerweise friedlich und tolerant geworden und eher sogar bewundernd unserer tätigkeit gegenüber. aber das hat vielleicht damit zu tun, dass ich mich eher abseits der bikehotspots und auf eher langsameren pfaden bewege.
wobei kontakte selten sind: im normalfall (sprich hometrails) sehe ich sowieso nur das reh franzi und den fuchs fritzl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2018)

Du bist Steier, oder? Hat nicht bei euch heuer einer aus der Finanzwirtschaft ein ganzes Tal gekauft? 
Das ist schon komisch, dass in manchen Teilen Österreichs noch eine Art Feudalismus herrscht. Ich kenne recht viele Landwirte mir richtig viel Fläche im Rücken. Die haben diesen Dünkel nicht. Muss dem Größenwahn der besseren Gesellschaft geschuldet sein. 


@scratch_a


----------



## zweiheimischer (8. November 2018)

die pensionsversicherungsanstalt hat riesige flächen, der adel gewaltige latifundien, die kirche ihre pfründe, ein auch in diesem forum eine gewisse relevanz besitzender dosenfabrikant hat sich ein ganzes tal angeeignet (und ist hier gar nicht ourdoorsportfreundlich - doch ja, etwas weiter östlich bläst man auf seinem berg massig co2 raus) und alle wollen nur eines: jagern und sowenig leut wie möglich im wald und am berg.
wen sie nichtreinlassen müssen, lassen sie nicht rein. und die andern versuchen sie nach allen regeln der kunst rauszuekeln (auflassen/aufkaufen von gemeindestraßen, auflösen von vereinbarungen für notunterstände etc.., parkplatzsperren, zeitliche begrenzungen fürs parken).
der forst ist ja nur ausrede. und via "kammerphon" (landwirtschaftszeitungen etc) werden auch die kleinen aufgehusst.

und weil die neureichen nimmer golfen und tennis als elitär genug ansehen, hat halt bald jeder ab einer gewissen einkommensgrenze seinen jagdschein. also durchaus auch relevante entscheidungsträger.

den rest der geschichte und deren ausgang kann man sich leicht zusammenreimen.

es ist ganz einfach nur zum schpeiben.
aber dafür hab i a ruh am berg. immerhin.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2018)

Ja lustig. Bei uns geht hauptsächlich das Fußvolk jagen. Muss von früher her kommen. Mein Großvater hat zu Hitlers Zeiten den Jagdschein gemacht. Da war das ein unglaublicher Fortschritt, weil man früher als Normalo ja nicht jagen durfte/konnte. 

Aber geldige Jagdpächter gibt's hier auch. Benko und Schulz im Karwendel zum Beispiel und im Außerfern tummelt sich die Deutsche Elite. 
Komischerweise sind es gerade die, die am wenigsten Schießen. Denn bei hohem Wildduck kann ich es schon verstehen, dass man versucht, mal ein paar Stunden ohne Wanderer zu haben. Mancherorts kannst ja nicht mal mehr um 4:00 in der Früh jagen gehen.


----------



## dopero (8. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist schon komisch, dass in manchen Teilen Österreichs noch eine Art Feudalismus herrscht


Immer diese maßlosen Untertreibungen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2018)

Die Arbeiterbewegung hat versagt.


----------



## singularidad (8. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du bist Steier, oder? Hat nicht bei euch heuer einer aus der Finanzwirtschaft ein ganzes Tal gekauft?
> Das ist schon komisch, dass in manchen Teilen Österreichs noch eine Art Feudalismus herrscht. Ich kenne recht viele Landwirte mir richtig viel Fläche im Rücken. Die haben diesen Dünkel nicht. Muss dem Größenwahn der besseren Gesellschaft geschuldet sein.
> 
> 
> ...


Das falsche grün


----------



## singularidad (8. November 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Na klar wen der druck nicht österreich weit aufgebaut wird und jeder sein süppchen kocht


Deine sich an der Realität orientierende Lösung bitte. Bühne frei für Herbert2010:


----------



## herbert2010 (8. November 2018)

singularidad schrieb:


> Deine sich an der Realität orientierende Lösung bitte. Bühne frei für Herbert2010:


Net beleidigt sein   und den verrein gibt es ja aber wie gesagt lieber das eigene supperl kochen 

Lg


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. November 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> dann komm mal zu uns.
> wenn du dort eines grünlichen SUV´s ansichtig wirst (oder besser: den hörst) und dich nicht sofort samt rad schnell in die gstätten (steirisch für ungezügelt wachsendes pflanzenzeugs) verdünnisierst, ist im besten fall die tour vorbei, im schlimmsten fall kriegst a verwaltungsstrafe von mind. € 75 (bis € 7.240.- , höchstsatz bei beharrlicher wiederholung) plus eine besitzstörungsklage mit streitwert ende nie (wird aus bosheit wegen der vom verlierer zu zahlenden prozesskosten möglichst hoch angesetzt, was kein problem ist, weil der entgangene jagderfolg das locker kostet ;-) ). mit glück kannst dich vorher mit einer unterlassungserklärung und der zahlung von um die € 300.- freikaufen.
> je weiter östlich in AT, umso höher die wahrscheinlichkeit.
> aber irgendwie ist das auch ein gewisser kick und - vor allem - es macht schnell!
> ...



Mit den Wanderern hab ich noch nie Probleme ghabt. Besonders nicht aufm Steig, da gabs immer freundliche Worte.
Maximal freundliches Erstaunen über die Spinner mit dem Rad

Aber kaum bist mit Kind und Kegel unterwegs auf dem breiten Waldweg, da fickens dich.
Meine Frau würde von Fremdenverkehrsverband eingeladen zwecks Reportage zum Thema familienfreundlicher Urlaub.

Wenn ich aber bei jedem zweiten Radausf.ug ( mit Kinderanhänger...) auf Verbotschilder treffe. Ich gar nicht irgendwie spontan mal die 4 genehmigten Wege verlassen kann ohne Angst zu haben, daß es jetzt so richtig teuer wird, dann brauch ich des net.

Und wenn i scho das Wort Besitzstörungsklage hör, da könnt ich.....


----------



## MUFC (8. November 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Meine Frau würde von Fremdenverkehrsverband eingeladen zwecks Reportage zum Thema familienfreundlicher Urlaub.



na dann hätte deine frau ja, zumindest rein theoretisch, gute möglichkeiten über die realen tatsachen zu berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singularidad (9. November 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Net beleidigt sein   und den verrein gibt es ja aber wie gesagt lieber das eigene supperl kochen
> 
> Lg


Ich bin nicht beleidigt, nur an Lösungen interessiert.


----------



## zweiheimischer (21. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du bist Steier, oder?



ja. und das widerfährt einem, wenn man erwischt wird:




pic (c) @bern 
einkastelt: herr u frau zweiheimische


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. November 2018)

"Schweren Kerker" gibt's in manchen Teilen Österreichs also noch immer als Strafform. 

Bist dem Herrn Grafen in die Quere gekommen? 


Derweil im Westen:




 


Wintersperre. Uncool, weil wozu soll das gut sein. Das wird erst Anfang Dezember eine Rodelbahn, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. November 2018)

Irgendwie überall ab 31.10 gesperrt...

Nervt total, aber es scheinen sich die wenigsten daran zu halten


----------



## ruppidog (21. November 2018)

Auf den Rahmen anstelle des Herstellers einen grossen "Gloco Profi-Rennrodel" Aufkleber anbringen und im Falle des Falles den Ahnungslosen geben..


----------



## bern (21. November 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ja. und das widerfährt einem, wenn man erwischt wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und bewacht von einer g'standenen jagdhündin.

neue facette des österreichischen bikewahnsinn, ausnahmsweise nicht steiermark: örtliche alpenvereinssektion in salzburg beschwert sich beim hüttenpächter, weil er biker bewirtet, die dann über die wanderwege runterfahren. laut hüttenwirt waren in der heurigen saison maximal 7-10 biker oben. also eine anzahl, die sich schon sehr anstrengen müsste, um irgendwelche sichtbaren erosionsschäden am weg zusammenzubringen.
wir vermuten, dass uns die beschwerenden leute am weg entgegengekommen sind ("des is ka strassn [grummlgrumml] frechheit [grummlgrumml]"), aber statt das mit uns auszureden dann doch lieber beim wirtn druck machen wollten.


----------



## trail_desire (21. November 2018)

bern schrieb:


> .....entgegengekommen sind ("des is ka strassn [grummlgrumml]



I sag do immer, a Gehsteig is es jo a net....


----------



## Athabaske (21. November 2018)

Bei uns heißt es dabei öfters, das sei kein Radweg. Ich stimme dann immer zu und meine, gut so, sonst bestünde eine Benutzungspflicht für alle Radfahrer....


----------



## trail_desire (21. November 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt es dabei öfters, das sei kein Radweg. Ich stimme dann immer zu und meine, gut so, sonst bestünde eine Benutzungspflicht für alle Radfahrer....



Da sag ich " da haben sie aber Glück, sonst dürften sie hier ja gar nicht laufen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUFC (21. November 2018)

huch, das können ja noch lustige jahre in österreich werden, mir kommt vor seit die e-biker unterwegs sind, sind manche leute noch aggressiver geworden gegenüber bikern, weil jetzt jeder trottl den berg hochkommt. es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis mal der große knall kommt oder es wird wie das rauchverbot gehandabt ala wer ebikes hat darf rauf, aber nur wenn sie 27,5" sind.


----------



## trail_desire (21. November 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> ...... bis mal der große knall kommt oder es wird wie das rauchverbot gehandabt ala wer ebikes hat darf rauf, aber nur wenn sie 27,5" sind.



....Wattzefagg? Kannst du mal erklären was du meinst?


----------



## MUFC (22. November 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....Wattzefagg? Kannst du mal erklären was du meinst?



damit wäre die österreichische lösung gemeint - nichts halbes und nichts ganzes


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. November 2018)

Seit es eBikes gibt, Fahren die doch alle selber eines. 

Auf den Alpenverein muss man nicht hoffen. Für die ist ein Mountainbike Teufelszeug.
Na so lange Skitourengehen als Gehen gilt. 

Im Übrigen bleibt der Strom an Deutschen Touristen in Tirol ungebrochen. Ich dachte, ihr wollt jetzt nicht mehr kommen?


----------



## ruppidog (22. November 2018)

Na ja, Deutschland ist gross und ihre Berge sind klein..


----------



## Athabaske (22. November 2018)

Der Anteil an der Bevölkerung in Deutschland, die im IBC sind und davon dann noch diejenigen die ihre Urlaubsziele auch an anderen Gesichtspunkten als an der Geldbörse festmachen, dürfte nicht für signifikante Ausschläge bei den Bettenbelegungen führen.

Alle Nicht-Mountainbiker aus Baden-Württemberg gehen sicher gerne in ein Land in dem Mountainbiker noch mehr diskriminiert werden als daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ihr wollt jetzt nicht mehr kommen


Musst dich noch a bissl anstrengen, damit mit den Tourengehern auch so ein kurzer Prozess gemacht wird wie mit den Radlern.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bleibt der Strom an Deutschen Touristen in Tirol ungebrochen. Ich dachte, ihr wollt jetzt nicht mehr kommen?



da würde euch nur eine sattmann-verordnung helfen. ;-)

vielleicht kommens dann zu uns in die steiermark, fichten zählen soll ja sehr entspannend und esotörrisch sein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Musst dich noch a bissl anstrengen, damit mit den Tourengehern auch so ein kurzer Prozess gemacht wird wie mit den Radlern.



Die haben schon zu viel Lobby.

Ich halte das Tourgehen sowieso für viel schädlicher als Mountainbiken je sein kann. Da sieht man wieder mal, dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. 

Tirol gilt doch sowieso schon als 72. bayrischer Landkreis.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich halte das Tourgehen sowieso für viel schädlicher


Ja klar, du hälst Seilbahnen und Pisten mitsamt enormer Ressourcenverschwendung (Energie und Wasser -- sehr schön in den Fotowebcams zu beobachten, wie z.Z. die Schneehügel wachsen -- von den Zerstörungen in der Natur ganz zu schweigen) für viel naturverträglicher.

Aber jeder kann seine eigene, nicht nur aus meiner Sicht irre, Meinung haben.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich halte das Tourgehen sowieso für viel schädlicher als Mountainbiken je sein kann. Da sieht man wieder mal, dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.



obwohl ich selber pisten nur benütz(t)e, wenn ich dafür bezahlt bekomme/bekam um anderen was beizubringen, und eigentlich nur touren gehe, muss ich dir da zustimmen.
in welche letzten winkel sich unter dem mantel des freien wegerechts die leut die letzten freien quadratzentimeter unverspurten schnee suchen, ist wirklich bedenklich.
ich nehme mich da selber nicht wirklich aus.
wobei - zumindest bei uns in stmk - das problem nur örtlich eingeschränkt eines ist. die meisten täler/gräben sind sooooo laaaaaang, dass sich da keiner den hatsch nach hinten antut und dadurch (würde man auf einer karte die von verspurung heimgesuchten zonen markieren) der "schadensfall" flächenmäßig minimal und daher wildökologisch nicht relvant ist.
sicher, einige reviere triffts härter, andere gar nicht.

zum schaden am wald (kantenschlitzer): ja, ist eine verhaltensoriginalität der tourengeher. aber aufgrund der massiven holzernte der letzten 15 jahre gibts nur mehr wenige lichte hochwälder und viel mehr jungwälder als früher.

aaaber 2: bei uns haben die grundeigentümer große flächenanteile an wiesen zugepflanzt, auch das muss gesagt werden. bauern gaben die viehwirtschaft auf, almen "sterben", auch die wiesen über den dörfern werden zugepflanzt. man vergleiche orthofotos oder noch besser historische bilder. viele schitouren, die ich vor 20 jahren noch als wiesenhänge genießen konnte, sind jetzt (jung- bzw schon echter)wald. 

fakt ist aber: mitn bike bleibt man doch eher auf wegen (egal welche, von mir aus ein jagdsteig, hihi) und macht bestenfalls den weg hin, wenn überhaupt. wenn die bauernmafia schimpft, wir würden "querfeldein" fahren, ist das mumpitz. 
mit schi komm ich überall hin, wo schnee liegt, das ist schon viel flächendeckender.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2018)

Lenka, ich habe geschrieben im Vergleich zum Mountainbiken.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja klar, du hälst Seilbahnen und Pisten mitsamt enormer Ressourcenverschwendung (Energie und Wasser -- sehr schön in den Fotowebcams zu beobachten, wie z.Z. die Schneehügel wachsen -- von den Zerstörungen in der Natur ganz zu schweigen) für viel naturverträglicher.
> 
> Aber jeder kann seine eigene, nicht nur aus meiner Sicht irre, Meinung haben.



wildökologisch betrachtet hat er nicht unrecht.

bezüglich ressourcenverbrauch liegt er daneben, wobei auch der tourengeher einen bedenklichen fussabdruck hinterlässt und relativ wenig nutzen für die region bringt (klassische pärchen oder eben 2 haberer pro auto, die 70-150km im SUV anreisen, die tour machen und wieder heimfahren).
der anteil der wirtshausgeher nach der tour beträgt keine 5%.

der outdoorsportler ist eben nicht wirklich eine cashcow. weder die kletterer, noch die bergsteiger, und auch nicht die tourengeher oder biker.
kohle bringen die sogenannten qualitätstouristen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. November 2018)

hmm, und zum "ökologischen wahnsinn" oder so in tirol.

welche perspektiven hat eine alpenregion?

3: 
tourismus.
wirtschaft, also industrie.
oder abwanderung.

andere vorschläge?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> der anteil der wirtshausgeher nach der tour beträgt keine 5%


Das ist in Tirol aber ganz anders, in den Wirtschaften an den beliebten Tourenausgangspunkten bist am WE froh, wenn du Platz kriegst.



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> welche perspektiven hat eine alpenregion?
> 
> 3:
> tourismus.
> ...



Ich werde mich hier wiederholen: die Frage ist, WELCHER Art vom Tourismus. Wenn du dir die Gegenden anschaust, wo sanfter Tourismus bevorzugt wird, dann sind sie alles andere als arm. Machen halt nur nicht den grossen Reibach. Fahr mal in die Südalpen, um zu sehen, wie ein armer Bergler aussieht.

Und bevor hier jemand wieder schreit, dass sich die Städter die Agglomerationen mit Eigenheimen und IKEAS &Co. zukleistern, aber in den Bergen nach "unberührter" Natur rufen, dann kann ich versichern, dass Flächenfrass für die meisten naturverbundenen Menschen auch vor der eigenen Haustür ein grosses Thema ist!


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben im Vergleich zum Mountainbiken


Weiter oben in diesem Fred aber auch im Vergleich zu den Skigebieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2018)

Meine Aussage zum Ressourcenverbrauch war, dass die Gegner des Massentourismus wohl nicht ernsthaft davon ausgehen können, dass die Touristen als Alternative zuhause bleiben, sondern die Gegner ja meistens besonderen missionarischen Eifer bewiesen, in dem sie ihre Form das Freizeitgestaltung als die einzig wahre darstellen. 
Mich wundert's bis heute, dass Mountainbiken boomt. Das ist doch alles andere als eine dankbare Sportart und dementsprechend wird sie ja nun auch adaptiert, so wie der alpine Skilauf für die Massen adaptiert wurde. 

Klar bringen in Tirol auch die Tourengeher Geld. Die Jamtalhütte hat 200 Betten und die ist im Winter voll ausgelastet.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fahr mal in die Südalpen, um zu sehen, wie ein armer Bergler aussieht.



ich wohne in den südalpen  also südlich des ahk.

und ich glaube, die südalpen besser zu kennen als du. welche region meinst du?
tessin? südtirol? aosta? 

oder vielleicht FVG, teile des piemont? 
slowenien?

was ist ein richtig armer bergler?
eine steirische kleinkeuschlerin, die ihr leben am hof des verstorbenen mannes ghacklt hat und jetzt mit € 400  witwenpension schauen muss, wie sie ihr gebiss derzahlen soll? weil mindestsicherung will sie keine beantragen, weil sonst die behörde im grundbuch steht und das enkerl dann einen belasteten hof (ähm keusche, die nur den preis des rundum wachsenden holzes wert ist) erbt...

mit dem sanften tourismus verhält es sich wirklich nicht so wie mit dem massentourismus: da wird keiner reich ;-)
sag mir eine gegend, wo sanfter tourismus für wirklich breite schichten der bevölkerung eine nachhaltige verbesserung der einkommen gebracht hat.

komm mir bitte nicht mit dem mairatal oder so, das sind 2 oder 3 familien...

versteh mich aber bitte nicht falsch: ich ess gern bio, wenig fleisch, und trage 0 zum hundsordinären massentourismus bei. dem versuche ich auszuweichen, was zumindest daheim kein kunststück ist.
aber ich kenne und sehe die hintergründe und kenn mich in den alpen (vor allem im süden) ganz gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2018)

FVG kenne ich ein wenig. Da sieht man, wie Landflucht aussieht.
Wir haben hier ja auch einige Bergsteigerdörfer. Denen geht's aber auch nur gut, weil quer subventioniert wird und generell gibt es das alles hier nur wegen der Nähe zu Deutschland. 

Einen Kompromiss zu finden, ist offensichtlich auch nicht so einfach. Wir sehen immer nur die Extreme.


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. November 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> wildökologisch betrachtet hat er nicht unrecht.
> 
> bezüglich ressourcenverbrauch liegt er daneben, wobei auch der tourengeher einen bedenklichen fussabdruck hinterlässt und relativ wenig nutzen für die region bringt (klassische pärchen oder eben 2 haberer pro auto, die 70-150km im SUV anreisen, die tour machen und wieder heimfahren).
> der anteil der wirtshausgeher nach der tour beträgt keine 5%.
> ...


Wenn du in Regionen schaust, die für das Tourengehen bekannt sind, dann wird dich die Wirklichkeit Lügen strafen. Ich latsche tagelang am Arlberg herum und saufe dazwischen ganze Schiffe leer. Und da bin ich nicht der Einzige. ;-) Natürlich: Beim kurzen Ausflug am Samstag oder Sonntag sieht es anders aus. Da bringe ich aber als Wanderer auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> eine steirische kleinkeuschlerin


Ist das dort die Regel, oder die Ausnahme? Sowas gibt's natürlich auch im "reichen" München (ich kann das nimmer hören!), da sieht man dann die Omas pfandflaschensuchend in den Mülleimern wühlen .

In der Steiermark kenne ich mich wirklich nicht aus, war nur einmal im Grazer Bergland und der Hof, wo wir wohnten (samt der Gegend), war so auf dem Niveau vom nördlichen Franken, d.h. die Leute schwammen nicht im Geld, aber arm waren sie auch nicht. Ähnlich im Lesachtal und Bärental (Kärnten).



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> und ich glaube, die südalpen besser zu kennen als du. welche region meinst du?
> tessin? südtirol? aosta?


Du sagst, du kennst die Südalpen und zitierst als ARME Regionen Tessin, Südtirol und Aostatal??? 

Ich meinte die Täler im Piemont (Maira, Stura, Gesso) und vor allem in Frankreich Ubaye, Queyras, Ecrins, Champsaur, Valgaudemar. Da kenne ich MICH nämlich gut aus. Viele Leute dort haben zwei mickrige Jobs, a bissl was mit Tourismus (Gîte/Zimmer/FeWo Vermietung, Wanderführer, im Winter vielleicht auch was im Skigebiet -- da, wo es welche gibt -- oder Langlauf), dazu a bissl Landwirtschaft. Dazu eine alte Karre und ein renovierungsbedürftiges Häuschen. Natürlich nicht alle (in Briançon oder Gap sieht es ander aus), aber in den Bergen die meisten ...

Die Pariser Aussteiger sehen irgendwann genauso aus wie die Einheimischen, nachdem sie ihr Erspartes verpulvert haben.

Ich finde diese Zustände *KEINESWEGS* erstrebenswert, ich möchte damit nur demostrieren, was es heisst, *WIRKLICH* arm zu sein.



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> mit dem sanften tourismus verhält es sich wirklich nicht so wie mit dem massentourismus: da wird keiner reich ;-)


Da sind wir uns einig. Aber ich stelle in Frage, ob man mit Tourismus unbedingt *REICH* werden muss, um den Pres der unwiderbringlichen Naturzerstörung, oder ob es auch ein vernünftiges Auskommen nicht getan hätte. In den Städten sind nämlich auch nicht alle reich, falls das vergessen wurde.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Du sagst, du kennst die Südalpen und zitierst als ARME Regionen Tessin, Südtirol und Aostatal???



hmmm, das nächste mal setz ich das ganze unter einen eindeutigeren ironie-smiley. zwecks verständnis.
südtirol zb verdankt seinen reichtum nicht allein dem fleiss seiner bevölkerung, sondern einerseits dem autonomiestatus, andererseits dem umstand, dass "man deutsch" spricht. sprich, der klassische "piefke" tut sich hier leicht, seinen urlaub zu verbringen. und dank vorhandener transitstrecke ist südtirol aus D schnell zu erreichen...

arme regionen, tja, was ist arm?
wer ist ärmer? der hotelier in tirol, der bei der raiffeisenbank mit eigentlich 4 hotels in der kreide steht statt nur einem, das er real hat?
oder der slowenische nebenerwerbslandwirt mit seinem abgefuckten blechdachbedeckten rohbau und einem traktortucktcuk, der leichter ist als ein reifen seines österreichischen kollegen? aber der hof gehört ihm...

FVG, friaul? armut, naja, da seh ich in unseren städten mehr davon. abwanderung ja. was willst denn mit einer ausbildung in einem kaff in den bergen?

hmmm. das ganze ist viel zu politisch: was will der gesetzgeber? den ländlichen raum fördern? ihn sterben lassen? zwischen diesen beiden wegen gibt es alle varianten, wir sehen sie mehr oder weniger ausgrägt zwischen wien und nizza.
das zu diskutieren, ist a) OT und b) sehr langwierig.
ich würde dafür ein wirtshaus vorschlagen...

zur kenntnis der südalpen: wir haben verwandte in IT und SLO, beide, also meine frau und ich sprechen neben deutsch diese beiden sprachen, ich auch ein wenig F.




Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Täler im Piemont (Maira, Stura, Gesso) und vor allem in Frankreich Ubaye, Queyras, Ecrins, Champsaur, Valgaudemar. Da kenne ich MICH nämlich gut aus.



dort - irgendwo zwischen vanoise und meer - mach ich seit 20 jahren urlaub. und muss zu meiner schande gestehen, mit dem campingbus ein schlechter tourist zu sein. wild campen, supermarkt einkaufen. ja ist böse.

aber was ist wirklich guter tourismus?

webcam schauen und spenden?


----------



## mw.dd (24. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> unwiderbringlichen Naturzerstörung


Ich kann es nicht mehr hören (bzw. Lesen). Welche "Natur" wurde denn durch den Skitourismus unwiederbringlich zerstört?
Kleiner Tipp: Das hier





ist nicht natürlich; und auch alles rund um's Haus sah auch ganz anders aus, bevor der Mensch kam...


----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr hören (bzw. Lesen). Welche "Natur"


Ich kann es auch nicht mehr hören. 

Schon mal im Sommer in Ischgl gewesen? Oder das hier im Pitztal.


----------



## bobo2606 (24. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Schon mal im Sommer in Ischgl gewesen? Oder das hier im Pitztal.



Das entspricht wieviel Prozent des Alpenraums? 

Was ist besser,  individueller minimaler aber verteilter Flächenfraß oder regional konzentrierte Zerstörungswut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Das entspricht wieviel Prozent des Alpenraums?
> 
> Was ist besser, individueller minimaler aber verteilter Flächenfraß oder regional konzentrierte Zerstörungswut?


Dazu sage ich nur:


----------



## decay (24. November 2018)

Typische Isarpreissn, die irgendwo beim Konzern oder sonstwo hackeln und dann Menschen irgendwo anders vorschreiben wollen wie sie mit der Natur vor Ort umzugehen haben...


----------



## bobo2606 (24. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich nur:



Konkretisiere.....


----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Menschen irgendwo anders vorschreiben wollen wie sie mit der Natur vor Ort umzugehen haben...


Ich glaube, dass ist die gleiche Argumentation, die von den Firmen, die die Regenwälder abholzen, genutzt wird.


----------



## ruppidog (24. November 2018)

Also punktueller umbau von Kulturlandschaft in eine andere Kulturlandschaft als "Zerstörung der Natur" zu titulieren ist mehr überzeugend ? Auch wenn man in der Grossstadt wohnt, könnte man ein wenig Ahnung haben...  Aber was weiss ich schon davon, wohne ja blos in der "zerstörten Natur"...


----------



## Lenka K. (24. November 2018)

Zurück zu illegal biken: wenn ich hier manche Kommentare so lese, denke ich mir nur: geschieht euch eigentlich recht mit eurem Forstgesetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. November 2018)

Na ja. Optimal ist es nicht, aber es könnte viel schlimmer sein.

Der Einwurf mit dem Urwald ist gar nicht so schlecht. Wir haben unsere Urwälder ja schon lange abgeholzt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na ja. Optimal ist es nicht, aber es könnte viel schlimmer sein.
> 
> Der Einwurf mit dem Urwald ist gar nicht so schlecht. Wir haben unsere Urwälder ja schon lange abgeholzt.



Ja. Und wollen zugleich anderen verbieten es auch zu tun. Quasi Wasser predigen und den Wein schon gesoffen haben.
Andrerseits unseren ahnen hat keiner mit dem Wissen das erklären können.
Blödes Thema die weltenrettung...


----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> Ja. Und wollen zugleich anderen verbieten es auch zu tun.


...gibt es ein Recht darauf Fehler und Irrtümer anderer zu wiederholen?

Zu Ende gedacht steht dann jedem das zu tun zu, das andere auch machen. Egal aus welchen Beweggründen die anderen das tun?

Seltsamerweise wird diese Argumentation nur angewandt wenn es um eher negative Dinge geht. Positive Vorbilder ergeben offenbar nicht diesen Automatismus.


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. November 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...gibt es ein Recht darauf Fehler und Irrtümer anderer zu wiederholen?
> 
> Zu Ende gedacht steht dann jedem das zu tun zu, das andere auch machen. Egal aus welchen Beweggründen die anderen das tun?
> 
> Seltsamerweise wird diese Argumentation nur angewandt wenn es um eher negative Dinge geht. Positive Vorbilder ergeben offenbar nicht diesen Automatismus.



Ganz zu Ende gedacht, gibt es das Recht anderen, die wir Jahrhunderte ausgebeutet haben u das noch immer tun, unseren Wohlstand vorzuenthalten? 
Wir müssen den Gürtel enger schnallen, aber andere haben nicht mal einen Gürtel...


----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> Ganz zu Ende gedacht, gibt es das Recht anderen, die wir Jahrhunderte ausgebeutet haben u das noch immer tun, unseren Wohlstand vorzuenthalten?
> Wir müssen den Gürtel enger schnallen, aber andere haben nicht mal einen Gürtel...


...natürlich haben die das Recht, Wohlstand zu entwickeln.

Aber wir haben nicht das Recht, die Bedingungen so zu gestalten, dass andere sich in industriellem Massstab selbst ausbeuten oder direkt von uns ausgebeutet werden. 

Die Umwandlung unserer Urlandsxhaft in die heutige Kulturlandschaften geschah vergleichsweise langsam und in den meisten Fällen zu unserem eigenen Nutzen. Die Abholzung borealer oder äquatorialer Urwälder geschieht aber wegen unserer Gier nach Rohstoffen und nicht weil sich in den jeweiligen Ländern eine andere Art an Landwirtschaft entwickelt.

Wir haben nicht das Recht anderen etwas vorzuenthalten, aber die Pflicht unsere eigenen Fehler dahin klar und deutlich zu beleuchten um anderen die Chance zu geben es eventuell besser zu machen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (26. November 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Also punktueller umbau von Kulturlandschaft in eine andere Kulturlandschaft als "Zerstörung der Natur" zu titulieren ist mehr überzeugend ? Auch wenn man in der Grossstadt wohnt, könnte man ein wenig Ahnung haben...  Aber was weiss ich schon davon, wohne ja blos in der "zerstörten Natur"...


Bitte: UNWIEDERBRINGLICH zerstörte Natur! Wenn so ein Wald einmal weg ist, kommt der nie wieder. Ist dir sicher schon aufgefallen.


----------



## ruppidog (27. November 2018)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> ...Wenn so ein Wald einmal weg ist, kommt der nie wieder...



Korrekt. Garantiert. Also zumindest nicht in 2,3 Wochen...


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. November 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Korrekt. Garantiert. Also zumindest nicht in 2,3 Wochen...



naja. ich denke der eine redet von ur-, der andere von kulturwald.
primärurwald wirds halt keiner mehr.

der forstwirt setzt eher auf UHRwald, je schneller schlagreif, desto besser. mit allen konsequenzen der fichtenmonokulturen.

derzeit wird in unserer gegend (stmk) ja holz gebracht, als gäbe es kein morgen. ausser den adeligen mag niemand so recht auf die erntemöglichkeiten seiner rechtsnachfolger zu denken, denn selbst die fichte braucht an die 60-80 jahre bis zur schlagreife.

sicher, insgesamt wachsen wir hier zu, im wahrsten sinn des wortes. nur ist der waldbestand vom alter her diametral zur humanen bevölkerung zu sehen ;-)


----------



## CreepingDeath (27. November 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Korrekt. Garantiert. Also zumindest nicht in 2,3 Wochen...


Eben. Und so ein Sommer in den Bergen dauert nicht viel länger als 3 Wochen. Wenn daher der famose Wald einmal weg ist, verliert der Natursuchende mindestens ein Jahr lang seinen Anspruch auf unberührte Landschaft.


----------



## herbert2010 (28. November 2018)

https://www.jeep.at/events/herbst-offroad-experience


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. November 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.jeep.at/events/herbst-offroad-experience


Ich setze dazu einen ironischen "gefällt mir" .

Ich weiss, Umbau der Kulturlandschaft und so ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. November 2018)

Komisch. Warum schlagen die jetzt, wo der Preis am Boden liegt? Borkenkäfer? 

ich bin ja nun auch erst Ende 30, aber schon als Teenager war mir bewusst, dass das Pflanzen neuer Fichten als Monokultur eher sinnlos sein wird. Damals gab es bei uns zwar noch keine Schäden durch Borkenkäfer, Schneebruch oder Sturm, aber man kannte es aus Berichten aus Bayern und Oberösterreich. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das alles auch zu uns kommt. 
Heute hätte man bei richtiger Entscheidung schon einen schönen Mischwald stehen, anstatt eines halbtoten Stangenwaldes.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Komisch. Warum schlagen die jetzt, wo der Preis am Boden liegt? Borkenkäfer?


Das frage ich mich aus. Soweit ich weiss, gibt's bei den Bayerischen Staatsforsten sogar einen ofiziellen Schlagstopp vom gesunden Wald. Aber: die Billigfirmen (z.B. in Marquartstein im Kaltenbachtal ist es eine Firma aus Kärnten   ) wurden vermutlich schon vor Monaten beauftragt und da wird's jetzt durchgezogen, egal zu welchem Preis ...

Der Waldumbau ist, mindestens in Bayern, leider oft nur ein Deckmantel für die Profitgier. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt, dass es mit dem "Waldumbau" genau zu dem Zeitpunkt losging (c2006), wo auch die Holzpreise kräftig angezogen sind. Für uns Biker mit dem "tollen" Nebeneffekt, dass vielerorts Wälder komplett umgegraben wurden, samt der dort befindlichen Pfaden, oder aber gleich mit einem schicken Forststrassenautobahnennetz überzogen wurden. Ersteres passiert eher im Mittelgebirge (Bayerwald, Fichtelgebirge, Fränkische Schweiz), letzteres eher in den Voralpen. Dass wir die Wege legal befahren dürfen ist dabei nur ein schwacher Trost .


----------



## dopero (30. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ... Damals gab es bei uns zwar noch keine Schäden durch Borkenkäfer, Schneebruch oder Sturm, aber man kannte es aus Berichten aus Bayern und Oberösterreich. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das alles auch zu uns kommt.
> Heute hätte man bei richtiger Entscheidung schon einen schönen Mischwald stehen, anstatt eines halbtoten Stangenwaldes.


Unter 4 Augen hat zu mir mal ein österreichischer Nationalpark Ranger gemeint: "Der Borkenkäfer ist unser bester Freund für den Umbau zum Mischwald". Ist wohl bei (zu)vielen Waldbesitzern so das man alles lässt wie es ist und erst nach dem Schadenseintritt sich auch mal mit möglichen Alternativen beschäftigt.


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Waldumbau


= Entfichtung, also das was man ansonsten Kahlschlag nennt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. November 2018)

Nein. Mit Kahlschlag hat das nichts zu tun. Die meisten Bäume entwickeln sich am besten im Halbschatten. Schirmschlag, Femelschlag ist hier ein gutes System.


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2018)

Komm mal zu uns, dann zeige ich Dir Waldumbau nach Art von Baden-Württemberg...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. November 2018)

Ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, dass die Deutschen in Sachen Forstwirtschaft den Österreichern um Meilen voraus sind. Also was gute fachliche Praxis betrifft, meine ich.


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2018)

Man macht nicht immer, was man könnte. Oder das ganze Wissen bringt nichts, wenn man es nicht anwendet.

Es gibt auch bei uns einen gewissen Anteil an Fortsbesitz, der sich noch auf das Mittelalter beruft. Die dürfen dann, was andere nicht sollen und was allgemein auch nicht erwünscht ist. Sind dann halt von und zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ja gut. Die können sonst nichts, womit sich Geld verdienen ließe und wenn dann noch ein dem Stand entsprechender Lebensstil vorliegt, wird der Wald eben wie im Mittelalter behandelt.


----------



## manuel123 (23. Dezember 2018)

Wie siehts momentan eigentlich mit der Upmove Bewegung aus? Hier im Osten Österreichs wird es aus meiner Sicht immer schlimmer.
Die letzten 2 Wochen habe ich wieder 2 intensive Streitgespräche mit Jägern/Förstern führen müssen.

Das Thema is immer wieder das gleiche: Du darfst hier nicht fahren, weil Fahrverbot, Wild, Holzschlägerungsarbeiten Privatgrund Haftung usw........

Könnt ihr ähnliches berichten? Ich fahre im Gebiet Rosalia (Mattersburg, Forchtenstein, Sieggraben.....). Wie geht ihr damit um? Früher bin ich oft einfach weitergefahren um mir diese blöden Diskussionen zu ersparen - aber momentan reichts mir, und ich kann mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und muss einfach mit denen streiten, weil alle glauben der Wald gehört ihnen allein.


----------



## payne (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe auf gut Deutsch die Schnauze Voll das ganze ist doch nur noch Krank und Abartig.Ich schreibe Lieber nicht was ich mache wenn mir nächstes mal wer auf die Eier geht.Die Jäger und Blaublütigen unter den gnaden der Politiker glauben ihr in Jahrhunderten zusammen gestohlene Hab und gut macht sie zu etwas besseren,mit nichten sicher nicht.


----------



## payne (24. Dezember 2018)

Der Adlige stinkt ungewaschen. Er pudert sich die Nase. Aber nur ein bißchen. Und wenn er einfach nur weiter stinkt, zeigt er empört mit dem Finger auf andere.


----------



## payne (24. Dezember 2018)

http://wien.naturfreunde.at/service/huetten-haeuser/hoellensteinhaus/

500 Meter Forststraße errungen WoW wenns nicht so Traurig wäre könnte man Lachen.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir jetzt über die Feiertage vom WOMB das "mtb travel - MOUNTAINBIKE REISE SPEZIAL" durchgelesen. Von insgesamt 124 Seiten sind 83 über Österreich, der Rest Schweiz, Italien und Deutschland. 

Den absoluten "Lacher" hab ich auf Seite 53 gefunden...ein Interview mit einem Dr..., Leiter einer Rechtsabteilung in Wien mit der Überschrift "ECHT FALSCH".
Hier ein Auszug davon:
"*In Österreichs Wäldern darf man nicht Rad fahren!*
Obwohl das Befahren von Forststraßen und Wanderwegen grundsätzlich verboten ist, machen hunderte einzigartige Trails, 27.000 Kilometer freigegebene Forststraßen und unübersehbare viele öffentliche Straßen Österreich zum Paradies des erlaubten Bikens. Mehr zulässige Strecken als ein Mountainbiker je abfahren kann!"

Ja, das muss man ihnen lassen, den Tourismusverantwortlichen von Österreich. Auch die beschissenste Lage wird als super dargestellt und den Leuten als Nonplusultra verkauft. Wer fährt nicht gerne auf öffentlichen Straßen mit dem MTB? Dafür lohnt sich ein Urlaub in Österreich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (27. Dezember 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> WOMB das "mtb travel - MOUNTAINBIKE REISE SPEZIAL" durchgelesen. Von insgesamt 124 Seiten sind 83 über Österreich, der Rest Schweiz, Italien und Deutschland.


...das ist doch der eigentliche Skandal.


----------



## dopero (27. Dezember 2018)

Was soll daran noch ein Skandal sein?
So wird doch schon seit Jahrzehnten für Österreich verstärkt Werbung gemacht (Ich unterstelle mal mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung des Österreichischen Tourismusverbands).
Aber es wird wohl nochmal etliche Jahrzehnte dauern bis die Kunden verstanden haben das intensive Werbung vor allem dann notwendig ist, wenn ein unterdurchschnittliches Produkt verkauft werden soll.


----------



## payne (27. Dezember 2018)

Boykottieren wo es geht Urlaub machen in Italien oder Frankreich.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt über die Feiertage vom WOMB das "mtb travel - MOUNTAINBIKE REISE SPEZIAL" durchgelesen.



Du hast Dir echt objektive und vielleicht sogar von fähigen Journalsiten selbst recherchierte Informationen erwartet?


----------



## scratch_a (27. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du hast Dir echt objektive und vielleicht sogar von fähigen Journalsiten selbst recherchierte Informationen erwartet?



Ja, ehrlich gesagt schon. Vor allem, weil auf der 2. Seite das 9-köpfige "Travel-Team" vorgestellt wird und in der Einleitung extra erwähnt wird: "...Wir möchten dir gern von wahren Erlebnissen berichten, die handfest sind....für dich waren wir persönlich vor Ort, haben die Verantwortlichen der Region befragt, die lokalen Guides ausgehorcht und mit den Hüttenwirten gesprochen..."


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, ehrlich gesagt schon. Vor allem, weil auf der 2. Seite das 9-köpfige "Travel-Team" vorgestellt wird und in der Einleitung extra erwähnt wird: "...Wir möchten dir gern von wahren Erlebnissen berichten, die handfest sind....für dich waren wir persönlich vor Ort, haben die Verantwortlichen der Region befragt, die lokalen Guides ausgehorcht und mit den Hüttenwirten gesprochen..."


Für so naiv hätte ich Dich nicht gehalten.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Dezember 2018)

Bisher waren viele Beiträge/Ausgaben von der WOMB gut und das Spezial-Travel hab ich jetzt zum ersten mal gelesen. Paar einzelne gute Beiträge sind schon auch enthalten und vielen werden die Berichte über Österreich auch gefallen. Wird nicht jeder von der Ausgabe so enttäuscht wie ich sein.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Dezember 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Österreich zum Paradies des erlaubten Bikens


Als Kommentar: Link.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Dezember 2018)

Aus obigem Link:


----------



## scratch_a (29. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Als Kommentar: Link.



Ja, auch im Winter sollte man zum Biken nicht nach Österreich fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. Dezember 2018)

Vorallem sind da die legalen Forststraßen auch gesperrt...


----------



## trail_desire (29. Dezember 2018)

Quatsch....das Schild bedeutet, dass wenn man ein schwarzes bike in den weissen Schnee legt, es mit einem roten Rand gekennzeichnet werden sollte.....sonst wird es noch von einer Pistenraupe überfahren....


----------



## KUBIKUS (29. Dezember 2018)

Um jetzt nicht den gesamten Thread durchzulesen, entschuldigt mich dafür, frage ich mal direkt;
Geht es nur um Wege, die nicht als Radwege gekennzeichnet sind, die dann in Österreich verboten sein sollen?

Ich hatte in diesem Sommer zwei Mal die Alpen überquert (in Österreich), war immer wieder Offroad unterwegs, habe aber kein einziges Mal das Gefühl gehabt, jeweils falsch zu sein. Eher fand ich sogar das Radfahren in den Alpen am Besten!


----------



## payne (29. Dezember 2018)

Es ist ganz Einfach in Österreich ist alles Verboten was nicht Ausdrücklich Erlaubt ist.


----------



## KUBIKUS (29. Dezember 2018)

payne schrieb:


> Es ist ganz Einfach in Österreich ist alles Verboten was nicht Ausdrücklich Erlaubt ist.


Das liest sich nicht gut. Schon vom Anfang an so oder gab es irgendwann Gründe bzw. Gesetzesänderungen?


----------



## payne (29. Dezember 2018)

Österreich hat noch Gesetze aus der K und K Monarchie und das Forst Gesetz aus Glaube ich 1975.


----------



## payne (29. Dezember 2018)

Im Forstgesetz 1975 wird geregelt, dass jedermann den Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten darf. Fahren und Reiten im Wald sind nur mit Erlaubnis des Waldeigentümers bzw. Forststraßenerhalters gestattet.


----------



## scratch_a (30. Dezember 2018)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Um jetzt nicht den gesamten Thread durchzulesen, entschuldigt mich dafür, frage ich mal direkt;
> Geht es nur um Wege, die nicht als Radwege gekennzeichnet sind, die dann in Österreich verboten sein sollen?
> 
> Ich hatte in diesem Sommer zwei Mal die Alpen überquert (in Österreich), war immer wieder Offroad unterwegs, habe aber kein einziges Mal das Gefühl gehabt, jeweils falsch zu sein. Eher fand ich sogar das Radfahren in den Alpen am Besten!



Als Radfahrer ist man generell erst mal unerwünscht. Legal fahren darf man nur auf offiziell ausgewiesenen Strecken und in Ghettos (Bikeparks). In einigen Bundesländern ist es besser (z.B. Tirol "Mountainbike Modell 2.0") in anderen ist es problematischer. Siehe auch z.B. https://www.bike-magazin.de/hinterg...-report-rechtslage-in-oesterreich/a28381.html
Bleibt man schön auf den offiziellen Wegen und lässt viel Geld da, dann ist man auch eher willkommen 

Also entweder warst du bei deinen Alpen-X zufällig auf den richtigen Wegen oder hattest Glück.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Dezember 2018)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> war immer wieder Offroad unterwegs


...egal wo, auf dem Weg bleiben bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...egal wo, auf dem Weg bleiben bitte.


Mache ich! 
Noch im Sommer war ich so euphorisch und dachte, "ich könnte doch irgendwann demnächst mal nach Österreich und in die (Nähe der) Alpen auswandern". Wenn man da aber nicht fahren darf.


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Dezember 2018)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Mache ich!
> Noch im Sommer war ich so euphorisch und dachte, "ich könnte doch irgendwann demnächst mal nach Österreich und in die (Nähe der) Alpen auswandern". Wenn man da aber nicht fahren darf.


Dann würde ich nach Südtirol gehen.
Bessere Pizza und man kann fahren wo es geht


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2018)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Dann würde ich nach Südtirol gehen.
> Bessere Pizza und man kann fahren wo es geht


Ja, wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative. In Südtirol war nämlich auch sehr schön. Und der Gardasee ist dann auch nicht weit.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Dezember 2018)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Südtirol


...dort ist es mit dem freien Betretungsrecht auch nicht so rosig bestellt.


----------



## payne (30. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dort ist es mit dem freien Betretungsrecht auch nicht so rosig bestellt.


Kein Wunder sind ja auch Österreicher


----------



## scratch_a (30. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dort ist es mit dem freien Betretungsrecht auch nicht so rosig bestellt.



Was meinst du damit? Weil Bürgermeister bestimmte Wege sperren dürfen oder hab ich noch was anderes verpasst?
Die Ausgangslage ist in Südtirol doch definitiv eine ganz andere als in Österreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dort ist es mit dem freien Betretungsrecht auch nicht so rosig bestellt.


Ich glaub da hast falsche infos


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt stehen zwei Meinungen im Raum.  Gehen wir jetzt davon aus, dass es in Südtirol deutlich besser ist?


----------



## ruppidog (30. Dezember 2018)

Quote : "Italien: In Italien können die Provinzen Wander- und Fußwege freigeben oder sperren. Wege, die steiler als 20 Prozent und schmäler als die Länge eines Bikes sind, sind verboten. Am Gardasee, in Südtirol und anderen Regionen Italiens gibt es vereinzelte Bikeverbote, vor allem in Nationalparks und Wandergebieten."

Quelle :  https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...f70b2682/Gesetzeslage-Mountainbiken_19063.pdf


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2018)

Wir halten fest: In Deutschland ist es gar nicht so schlecht.  
Dann habe ich auf meiner Radreise einiges nicht ganz beachtet, auch wenn schon bewusst Rücksicht auf Natur und Mensch genommen habe.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Dezember 2018)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> dass es in Südtirol deutlich besser ist


...das stimmt momentan.


----------



## scratch_a (30. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Quote : "Italien: In Italien können die Provinzen Wander- und Fußwege freigeben oder sperren. Wege, die steiler als 20 Prozent und schmäler als die Länge eines Bikes sind, sind verboten. Am Gardasee, in Südtirol und anderen Regionen Italiens gibt es vereinzelte Bikeverbote, vor allem in Nationalparks und Wandergebieten."
> 
> Quelle :  https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...f70b2682/Gesetzeslage-Mountainbiken_19063.pdf



Dieser Quelle misstraue ich allerdings etwas. Anscheinend dürfen/müssen das die Regionen selbst regeln. Im Trentino z.B. darf man seit Ende April 2015 überall fahren, wo es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist. https://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/...tz-fuer-mountainbiker-im-trentino/a31147.html
In Südtirol gibt es anscheinend auch kein Gesetz, dass das Radfahren auf Wanderwegen allgemein verbietet. https://www.tageszeitung.it/2015/05/10/das-mountainbike-verbot/
Offizielle Gesetze kann ich allerdings mangels Italienischkenntnisse nicht lesen und bleibe vorerst weiterhin der Ansicht, dass es in Südtirol um einiges besser ist als in Österreich.


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. Dezember 2018)

In Südtirol hatte ich erstaunlich viele Rennradfahrer gesehen. Vielleicht sind da viel zu wenige MTBer unterwegs, weshalb es da keine genaue Regelung gibt und deshalb nicht unbedingt verboten ist.


----------



## ruppidog (30. Dezember 2018)

Es hängt schlicht an der allgemeinen Toleranz wo man sich aufhält was üblicher Weise so geht. Hier im Faden beschweren sich (zu recht) halt hauptsächlich jene, die in Gebieten wohnen/fahren , wo es schwierig ist. Alle, die wie ich wo wohnen wo Radfahren toleriert wird haben ja keinen Grund für Beschwerden.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Quote : "Italien: In Italien können die Provinzen Wander- und Fußwege freigeben oder sperren. Wege, die steiler als 20 Prozent und schmäler als die Länge eines Bikes sind, sind verboten. Am Gardasee, in Südtirol und anderen Regionen Italiens gibt es vereinzelte Bikeverbote, vor allem in Nationalparks und Wandergebieten."
> 
> Quelle :  https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...f70b2682/Gesetzeslage-Mountainbiken_19063.pdf


Daran stimmt nur, dass es den Provinzen überlassen ist, das Radfahren in der freien Natur zu regeln.


KUBIKUS schrieb:


> In Südtirol hatte ich erstaunlich viele Rennradfahrer gesehen. Vielleicht sind da viel zu wenige MTBer unterwegs, weshalb es da keine genaue Regelung gibt und deshalb nicht unbedingt verboten ist.


In Südtirol keine Mountainbiker? Wo und wann warst Du da? Hast Du was mit den Augen?


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Daran stimmt nur, dass es den Provinzen überlassen ist, das Radfahren in der freien Natur zu regeln.
> 
> In Südtirol keine Mountainbiker? Wo und wann warst Du da? Hast Du was mit den Augen?


Das habe ich so auch nicht behauptet. 
Es gibt schon welche und ich habe auch einige MTBer gesehen, allerdings gab es deutlich mehr Rennradfahrer auf befestigten Wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Daran stimmt nur, dass es den Provinzen überlassen ist, das Radfahren in der freien Natur zu regeln.
> 
> In Südtirol keine Mountainbiker? Wo und wann warst Du da? Hast Du was mit den Augen?


Also ich kann dir sagen als wir vor 2 jahren im trentino waren waren mtb fahrer zu rr fahrern klar in der unterzahl in denn dolomiten dieses jahr war es genau umgekehrt wobei es meiner meinung nach im trentino um einiges schöner zum biken war 

Lg


----------



## payne (31. Dezember 2018)

Ja im Trentino ist es Wunderschön.


----------



## trailproof (1. Januar 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt über die Feiertage vom WOMB das "mtb travel - MOUNTAINBIKE REISE SPEZIAL" durchgelesen. Von insgesamt 124 Seiten sind 83 über Österreich, der Rest Schweiz, Italien und Deutschland.
> 
> Den absoluten "Lacher" hab ich auf Seite 53 gefunden...ein Interview mit einem Dr..., Leiter einer Rechtsabteilung in Wien mit der Überschrift "ECHT FALSCH".
> Hier ein Auszug davon:
> ...




Haha, 
Hab diesen Thread gerade erst gefunden und wollte genau auf den Artikel hinweisen. Meiner Meinung nach auch unverantwortlich von den WOMB Leuten (die für das Heftl auch noch kassieren obwohl es zu 100% bezahlte Werbung ist - wollen anscheinend als zweite Schiene etwas ähnliches wie Bike Holidays aufbauen...) das überhaupt abzudrucken!


----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2019)

Demnächst soll dazu auch eine komplette Homepage entstehen: https://www.mtb-travel.de/
Da bin ich gespannt, wie die aussehen soll.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt


Ich nicht. Bezahlte PR, getarnt als Information. Wie schon die WOMB (de), das MTB-Tourismusforum, das erwähnte Heft...


----------



## CreepingDeath (3. Januar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Wir halten fest: In Deutschland ist es gar nicht so schlecht.
> Dann habe ich auf meiner Radreise einiges nicht ganz beachtet, auch wenn schon bewusst Rücksicht auf Natur und Mensch genommen habe.


Du hast einfach nicht rechtzeitig hier mitgelesen, um die notwendige Paranoia aufzureißen. In 99,999% aller Fälle passiert dir in Ö gar nix, auch wenn die Rechtslage tatsächlich armselig ist.


----------



## ruppidog (3. Januar 2019)

Nicht jetzt die Vorschriftsgläubigen Menschen aus dem Norden verwirren...


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Januar 2019)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nicht rechtzeitig hier mitgelesen, um die notwendige Paranoia aufzureißen. In 99,999% aller Fälle passiert dir in Ö gar nix, auch wenn die Rechtslage tatsächlich armselig ist.


Wie in vielen anderen Fällen auch nicht.


----------



## hulster (4. Januar 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Als Radfahrer ist man generell erst mal unerwünscht.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Es ist alles Privateigentum und es ist JEDER unerwünscht dem man es nicht ausdrücklich auf Gesetzesbasis gestatten MUSS.

Zitat: "Mein Eigen, mein Schatz..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (4. Januar 2019)

Ah geh...alles nur Paranoia aus dem Norden


----------



## hulster (4. Januar 2019)

Zum Thema Südtirol Italien - es ist dort deswegen besser, weil auch hier Kohle zählt und das meiste kein Privatgrund ist.
Der zitierte Alpenvereins-Artikel, bezog sich auf die ersten Bestrebungen. Dann wurde schnell ein Rückzieher gemacht und eine halbwegs sinnvolle Regelung gefunden.
In Österreich ist das Problem - die Verwaltungen würden (aus dem gleichen Grund) gerne. Aber den gemeinen Privateigentümer interessiert das Gemeinwohl nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Januar 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> eine halbwegs sinnvolle Regelung gefunden.


In Südtirol ist die Regelung des Befahrens mit Fahrrädern den lokalen Autoritäten überlassen und damit von den örtlichen Netzwerken, persönlichen Beziehungen und Animositäten u.ä. abhängig. Eine "sinnvolle Regelung" ist das sicher nicht.
Immerhin ist es ein "Opt-Out".


----------



## hulster (4. Januar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> damit von den örtlichen Netzwerken, persönlichen Beziehungen und Animositäten u.ä. abhängig. Eine "sinnvolle Regelung" ist das sicher nicht.
> Immerhin ist es ein "Opt-Out".



Das ist Italien und nicht Österreich oder Deutschland - das hatte ich bei meiner Formulierung schon in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## pegumaste (4. Januar 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Das Beste ist einfach weiter Fahren und Lachen über diese Kasperln.


Wenn die dich anzeigen und du vor dem Richter stehst und eine hohe Strafe sowie Schadenersetz leisten musst, lachst du nicht mehr. Das kann einem ruinieren.


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Das kann einem ruinieren.


Das ist wohl etwas übertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (4. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Wenn die dich anzeigen und du vor demRrichter stehst und eine hohe Strafe sowie Schadenersetz leisten musst, lachst du nimmer. Das kann einem ruinieren.



Ich bleibe Prinzipiell nicht Stehen


----------



## pegumaste (4. Januar 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Ich bleibe Prinzipiell nicht Stehen


Wünsche dir, dass du für deinen Mut stets belohnt wirst.


----------



## pegumaste (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

nun ich habe heuer vor, anzufangen, einige Trails zu fahren. Da ich meinen Lebensmittelpunkt zurzeit in Kärnten habe, frage ich, ob jemand von euch Trails (S0-S3) kennt, die man legal befahren darf und idealweise in einem halbwegs befahren Zustand sind. Hab mich bereits ein wenig umgesehen, aber nicht sehr viel gefunden. Vieles ist mittlerweile wieder gesperrt. Danke für eure Infos im Voraus! Ich bin sehr dankbar.
Lg pegumaste


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nun ich habe heuer vor, anzufangen, einige Trails zu fahren. Da ich meinen Lebensmittelpunkt zurzeit in Kärnten habe, frage ich, ob jemand von euch Trails (S0-S3) kennt, die man legal befahren darf und idealweise in einem halbwegs befahren Zustand sind. Hab mich bereits ein wenig umgesehen, aber nicht sehr viel gefunden. Vieles ist mittlerweile wieder gesperrt. Danke für eure Infos im Voraus! Ich bin sehr dankbar.
> Lg pegumaste


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/oesterreich-und-suedtirol.129/


----------



## pegumaste (4. Januar 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/oesterreich-und-suedtirol.129/


Danke sehr!


----------



## CreepingDeath (7. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nun ich habe heuer vor, anzufangen, einige Trails zu fahren. Da ich meinen Lebensmittelpunkt zurzeit in Kärnten habe, frage ich, ob jemand von euch Trails (S0-S3) kennt, die man legal befahren darf und idealweise in einem halbwegs befahren Zustand sind. Hab mich bereits ein wenig umgesehen, aber nicht sehr viel gefunden. Vieles ist mittlerweile wieder gesperrt. Danke für eure Infos im Voraus! Ich bin sehr dankbar.
> Lg pegumaste


Wenn du heuer anfängst und dich gleichzeitig nach S3 erkundigst, solltest du wohl besser fragen, wer einen guten Chirurgen kennt.


----------



## pegumaste (7. Januar 2019)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wenn du heuer anfängst und dich gleichzeitig nach S3 erkundigst, solltest du wohl besser fragen, wer einen guten Chirurgen kennt.


Dann werde ich mich an dich wenden! Was soll der Blödsinn? Es ist klar, dass ich als Anfänger nicht gleich S3-Trails fahren werde, aber ich frage gleich jetzt, um dann die Info zu jenem Zeitpunkt, an dem es soweit sein wird, zu haben.


----------



## Grossvater (7. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Was soll der Blödsinn?


Parallel immer schön an der Humorskala arbeiten. Mit H0 wirds hier im Forum mitunter etwas holprig werden


----------



## pegumaste (7. Januar 2019)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Parallel immer schön an der Humorskala arbeiten. Mit H0 wirds hier im Forum mitunter etwas holprig werden


Manchmal ist sogar mein Gemüt erschöpft.


----------



## CreepingDeath (7. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Manchmal ist sogar mein Gemüt erschöpft.


Das ging aber etwas schnell - zumal künftiger Ausdauersportler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Manchmal ist sogar mein Gemüt erschöpft.



bei de weana hast dich schon ausghaut, jetzt versaus dir doch nicht noch mit den deitschen!


----------



## bobo2606 (7. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich an dich wenden! Was soll der Blödsinn? Es ist klar, dass ich als Anfänger nicht gleich S3-Trails fahren werde, aber ich frage gleich jetzt, um dann die Info zu jenem Zeitpunkt, an dem es soweit sein wird, zu haben.



Wir hatten in einem Nachbarfaden erst vor kurzem auch einen Kärntner der ähnlich entspannt auf "Widerworte" reagiert hat. Ihr habt euch nur ganz knapp verpasst........


----------



## pegumaste (7. Januar 2019)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das ging aber etwas schnell - zumal künftiger Ausdauersportler.


Mein Körper ist stark, aber mein Geist wird bei so manchen Postig hier einfach schwach. Selbstschutz!


----------



## pegumaste (7. Januar 2019)

pegumaste schrieb:


> Mein Körper ist stark, aber mein Geist wird bei so manchen Postig hier einfach schwach. Selbstschutz!


----------



## pegumaste (7. Januar 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> bei de weana hast dich schon ausghaut, jetzt versaus dir doch nicht noch mit den deitschen!


Oh ein Insider, welche manigfaltige Verbindungen es gibt. Wird  vielleicht Zeit diese zu enthüllen!


----------



## Ximi (11. Januar 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht geschrieben:

https://derstandard.at/2000095930311/Mountainbiker-und-die-Buechse-der-Tourismus-Pandora

Aber die Kommentare wieder.... Da sind wieder einige Experten am Werk....


----------



## payne (11. Januar 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht geschrieben:
> 
> https://derstandard.at/2000095930311/Mountainbiker-und-die-Buechse-der-Tourismus-Pandora
> 
> Aber die Kommentare wieder.... Da sind wieder einige Experten am Werk....


Typisch Österreich.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Januar 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht geschrieben:
> 
> https://derstandard.at/2000095930311/Mountainbiker-und-die-Buechse-der-Tourismus-Pandora
> 
> Aber die Kommentare wieder.... Da sind wieder einige Experten am Werk....



Ja, ist gut. Noch besser gefällt mir allerdings der darin verlinkte Artikel: https://www.ride.ch/de/news/der-mou...B6eT5TI0s170kqN93VPowZpmh01gigbFFcjjqL63giTR4


----------



## dopero (11. Januar 2019)

Den habe ich gelesen, fand ihn aber sehr seltsam.
Das Sahnehäubchen ist die Behauptung ein Mountainbiker würde 5 mal soviel Platz wie ein Skifahrer benötigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruppidog (11. Januar 2019)

Na ja, aber 5x so viel ?


----------



## scratch_a (11. Januar 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Den habe ich gelesen, fand ihn aber sehr seltsam.
> Das Sahnehäubchen ist die Behauptung ein Mountainbiker würde 5 mal soviel Platz wie ein Skifahrer benötigen.



"Ein Mountainbiker braucht wegen seinem Gefährt etwa fünfmal so viel Platz wie ein Skifahrer" ...nur zur Richtigstellung, nicht der Mountainbiker selber 

Ist evtl. etwas falsch beschrieben, aber dass man 5x soviel Skifahrer den Berg hochbringt als MTBler, ist meines Erachtens schon realistisch. Schau dir mal die ganzen Umlaufkabinen an, viele sind für 6, 8 oder sogar 10 Leuten ausgelegt. MTBler bringst da samt Rad meist 2 rein. Haideralm am Reschen z.B. haben pro Gondel eine Radaufhängung...wenn nur Biker anstehen, kann quasi jeder einzeln hoch gerechnet werden.
Selbst in den großen Kabinenbahnen wie in Davos brauchen die Räder schon einiges an Platz. An Stelle eines Rades könnten mind. 2-3 Wanderer stehen. Umso mehr Räder, desto mehr Platz geht dazwischen auch noch verloren, weil du die gar nicht so eng schlichten kannst/willst.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Januar 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> An Stelle eines Rades könnten mind. 2-3 Wanderer stehen.


...aber komischerweise fehlen immer wieder die 2-3 Wanderer um den Platz für das Rad einzunehmen. Da stolpert die Argumentation von Thomas Giger etwas.

Wo er aber durchaus recht hat ist das geringe Potential an Massentourismus das der Mountainbikesport bietet. Mich wundert ja schon, wie sich die Wegearbeiten im einen oder anderen Fall amortisieren sollen.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Januar 2019)

Naja, fahr mal morgens bei schönem Wetter mit der St.Martin in Latsch oder in Davos hoch, da geht es teilweise schon sehr eng zu (nicht umsonst gibt es z.B. in Latsch die zeitlichen Beschränkungen). Das unterm Tag viel weniger Wanderer mitfahren ist auch logisch, weil die einmal in der früh/vormittags hochfahren und dann evtl. irgendwann wieder runter. Biker fahren ja ggf. am Tag zig mal rauf. 

Aber das spielt ja auch keine Rolle, da es um was anderes ging. Er schreibt ja nur, dass man mit der vorhandenen Kapazität nicht genauso viel Biker hochbringen könnte als im Winter Skifahrer. Und dem stimme ich zu. Genauso, dass der Biker nicht der "Tourismus-Heiland" sein wird und man nicht die gleichen Fehler vom Winter auf den Sommer übertragen sollte. Dies passiert allerdings immer öfter.


----------



## beuze1 (13. Januar 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> bei de weana hast dich schon ausghaut, jetzt versaus dir doch nicht noch mit den deitschen!



Ists so ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse?
Dann dauerts hier auch nicht lang, und ohne viel Humor geht's noch schneller...


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Januar 2019)

https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterrei...ie-im-schnee-versinkende-wm-kulisse/400381055


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (18. Januar 2019)

Unfassbar die Kasperln


----------



## ruppidog (18. Januar 2019)

Das heisst nicht Kasperln sondern Tiroler. Nicht jetzt die Kasperln beleidigen..


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Januar 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Das heisst nicht Kasperln sondern Tiroler. Nicht jetzt die Kasperln beleidigen..


Das heißt nicht Tiroler sondern Grüne. Nicht alle Tiroler regen sich über jeden Schas auf.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (18. Januar 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Den habe ich gelesen, fand ihn aber sehr seltsam.
> Das Sahnehäubchen ist die Behauptung ein Mountainbiker würde 5 mal soviel Platz wie ein Skifahrer benötigen.



Der Artikel ist nicht schlüssig.

Im Winter mögen 10.000 die Gondel nutzen.
Im Sommer sind es doch viel weniger.
Da ist der Andrang in der Gondel deutlich geringer.
2 Räder kann man außen problemlos Transportieren. Da gibt es dann auch kein Platzproblem. 
Bei Bedarf könnte man auch eine Gondel im Betrieb ausschleusen und einen offenen Materialwagen mit 10 Räder flexibel einsetzen.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Januar 2019)

https://vorarlberg.orf.at/news/stories/2959543


----------



## Athabaske (19. Januar 2019)

...und als nächstes Heli-Hunting?


----------



## payne (10. Februar 2019)

*Wienerwald: Mountainbiken auf 1250 Kilometer*

*Ab März steht Sportlern ein zeitgemäßes Streckennetz samt Singletrails zur Verfügung*

https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoesterreich/wienerwald-mountainbiken-auf-1250-kilometern/400352323


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Februar 2019)

payne schrieb:


> *Wienerwald: Mountainbiken auf 1250 Kilometer*
> 
> *Ab März steht Sportlern ein zeitgemäßes Streckennetz samt Singletrails zur Verfügung*
> 
> https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoesterreich/wienerwald-mountainbiken-auf-1250-kilometern/400352323




Zuletzt gab es 43 Strecken mit insgesamt 1100 Kilometern. Der Asphaltanteil lag bei etwa 43 Prozent – ab März wird er nur noch 35 Prozent betragen. Künftig soll das Netz sogar auf 1400 Kilometer ausgedehnt und der Asphaltanteil auf unter 30  Prozent reduziert werden. Forststraßen, kleinere Wald- und Wiesenwege sowie Singletrails werden den Sportlern zurVerfügung stehen.

Super nur mehr 35 % asphalt anteil bei mtb strecken gratuliere, ich bin ja froh das wir hier eh fahren können wo wir wollen und selten probleme mit kontrollen usw haben 

Lg


----------



## DerohneName (10. Februar 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Zuletzt gab es 43 Strecken mit insgesamt 1100 Kilometern. Der Asphaltanteil lag bei etwa 43 Prozent – ab März wird er nur noch 35 Prozent betragen. Künftig soll das Netz sogar auf 1400 Kilometer ausgedehnt und der Asphaltanteil auf unter 30  Prozent reduziert werden. Forststraßen, kleinere Wald- und Wiesenwege sowie Singletrails werden den Sportlern zurVerfügung stehen.
> 
> Super nur mehr 35 % asphalt anteil bei mtb strecken gratuliere, ich bin ja froh das wir hier eh fahren können wo wir wollen und selten probleme mit kontrollen usw haben
> 
> Lg


Wobei man sagen muss dass die Jungs von den WWT echt versuchen was voranzutreiben- hab das damals in Wbach mitverfolgt (früher halt illegal dort viel gebaut  ) nur ist es mit den Eigentümern echt schwierig und die Gesetzeslage (va Haftung) ist leider veraltet hoch 10

Die Shared Trails sind ne feine Sache- muss sagen dass die Wanderer das dort gut verstehen kommt man auch so einfacher ins Gespräch  

Und Anninger Trails sind zu begrüßen


----------



## KUBIKUS (10. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (10. Februar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss dass die Jungs von den WWT echt versuchen was voranzutreiben- hab das damals in Wbach mitverfolgt (früher halt illegal dort viel gebaut  ) nur ist es mit den Eigentümern echt schwierig und die Gesetzeslage (va Haftung) ist leider veraltet hoch 10
> 
> Die Shared Trails sind ne feine Sache- muss sagen dass die Wanderer das dort gut verstehen kommt man auch so einfacher ins Gespräch
> 
> Und Anninger Trails sind zu begrüßen


Naja denn ersten trail haben sie vor dem winter schon gesperrt wegen problemen mit den wanderern  was aber auch von anfang an klar war wen  man soviele biker auf ein paar shared trails sperrt ...

Weidling war halt ei  vorzeige projekt, jetzt ist nur mehr die hohewand wiese interesant und weidling wird vernachläsigt sicher auch weil die freiwilligen fehlen 

Lg


----------



## DerohneName (10. Februar 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Naja denn ersten trail haben sie vor dem winter schon gesperrt wegen problemen mit den wanderern  was aber auch von anfang an klar war wen  man soviele biker auf ein paar shared trails sperrt ...
> 
> Weidling war halt ei  vorzeige projekt, jetzt ist nur mehr die hohewand wiese interesant und weidling wird vernachläsigt sicher auch weil die freiwilligen fehlen
> 
> Lg


Ja voll- die ganzen Gaps wurden entfernt, dadurch sind viele Buddler jetzt weg und haben keine Lust mehr- ich auch nicht ehrlich gesagt. Und viele Leute sind in Wbach auch nicht mehr- die meisten fahren jetzt auf die HWW - die ist echt fein. 

Bin trotzdem für mehr Naturtrails- das kostet weniger bis nix und muss nicht oft geshaped werden.


----------



## trail_desire (10. Februar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem für mehr Naturtrails- das kostet weniger bis nix und muss nicht oft geshaped werden.



Alter.....Naturtrails shapen
Ist nicht dein Ernst.....setzen Sechs‍‍


----------



## DerohneName (10. Februar 2019)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Alter.....Naturtrails shapen
> Ist nicht dein Ernst.....setzen Sechs‍‍


Achja- jetzt kommen wieder die Leute, die einem jegliches Wort in den Mund legen...dass mit "weniger oft geshaped" war als Vergleich zu gebauten Strecken zu verstehen.
Danke, dass du wieder beweist, wie nett die Biker untereinander so oft sind.

Und Naturtrails gehören auch gepflegt, aber lass ma das.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Naturtrails


..wachsen die von selbst? Also bei uns nicht...


----------



## Ximi (22. Februar 2019)

Da schaug her:
https://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2965971/ 
Da versteht man dann die Argumentation mancher Bauern im Ansatz vielleicht schon, zwex der Haftungsfrage und so. 
Solche (Fehl-)Urteile machen auch unsere Situation nicht besser, geschweige denn die nächste Instanz bestätigt den Schwachsinn auch noch...


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Da schaug her:
> https://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2965971/
> Da versteht man dann die Argumentation mancher Bauern im Ansatz vielleicht schon, zwex der Haftungsfrage und so.
> Solche (Fehl-)Urteile machen auch unsere Situation nicht besser, geschweige denn die nächste Instanz bestätigt den Schwachsinn auch noch...


Hab es auch gerade gelesen das urteil ist ein drama ...


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2019)

Also ich als Bauer würde mein Weidegelände für jegliche Betretung sperren.

Einfacher wäre es Hunde auf Weideflächen zu verbieten, denn hier lag in jedem Fall von angreifenden Kühen das Problem. So hätten die Landwirte keine Probleme mit Haftung oder Mehraufwand, die Betretung wäre gewährleistet. 

Ansonsten ein Paradebeispiel für weltfremdheit, bei der einem nur noch der Unterkiefer runterhängt - Häää?


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Februar 2019)

Die Argumentation der Richter ist ja nicht falsch, jeder Tierhalter hat ja eine Sicherungspflicht, ein scharfer Hund soll ja auch nicht frei herum laufen und das nächste Kind zerfleischen. Und wenn dann sollte das Tier versichert sein! Ob es das für Weidetiere gibt? Betreiberhaftpflicht könnte so was noch regeln sofern das in Ö Pflicht ist.
Ein Drama ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Geht ja um das Geld, das die Hütten machen. So eine Alm rechnet sich erst, wenn es eine Hütte mit Gästebewirtschaftung gibt. 
Beste Lösung: Nicht die Rinder einzäunen, sondern die Wanderer. Dann baut man halt links und rechts vom Weg Zäune und dann darf sich jeder selbst die Frage beantworten, wer das Rindvieh ist.

So lange es kein rechtskräftiges Urteil gibt, würde ich da noch nicht so viel rein interpretieren.

Grundsätzlich würde dieses Urteil aber dem Umstand Rechnung tragen, dass der Naturraum immer stärker urbanisiert wird.


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde dieses Urteil aber dem Umstand Rechnung tragen, dass der Naturraum immer stärker urbanisiert wird.


...oder dass immer mehr Menschen unterwegs sind, die kein Gefühl dafür haben, wie sie sich verhalten sollten. Und die meinen, es ist überall alles so geregelt wie in der Stadt - bzw. vermeintlich geregelt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Das sammle ich unter dem Begriff der Urbanisierung zusammen. Menschen, die wenig Ahnung vom Umgang mit Tieren und der Natur im Allgemeinen haben und dazu in Mengen, die die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwas passiert, wesentlich steigern.

Dem könnte dieses Urteil Rechnung tragen. Genaueres kann man aber erst sagen, wenn es veröffentlicht wurde.

Für die Landwirte ist das insofern ein Problem, als dass sich die Maßstäbe für die Sorgfaltspflicht verändern und die Versicherungen sofort darauf reagieren werden. 

Zwei Details am Rande: Molkereien verpflichten ihre Lieferanten immer öfter zur Weidehaltung. Ein elektrischer Weidezaun wird dazu in Zukunft vielleicht nicht mehr ausreichend sein. 
Durch die Neuansiedelung des Wolfes wird man sich ohnehin über die robuste Einzäunung von Almen Gedanken machen müssen.


----------



## DerohneName (22. Februar 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Da schaug her:
> https://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2965971/
> Da versteht man dann die Argumentation mancher Bauern im Ansatz vielleicht schon, zwex der Haftungsfrage und so.
> Solche (Fehl-)Urteile machen auch unsere Situation nicht besser, geschweige denn die nächste Instanz bestätigt den Schwachsinn auch noch...


Heilige. 
Aber man stelle sich das einmal in den USA mit punitive damages vor- da fehlt dann eine Null oder mehr hinten dran. 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Leute immer mehr ihre eigene Dummheit/ Unachtsamkeit / Unmündigkeit etc per Anwalt auf andere schieben wollen, Vorbild USA? 

Und ich studiere das noch


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Februar 2019)

gewiss, tragisch.
in zweierlei hinsicht.
ein mensch ist tot.
eine menschliche existenz wurde vernichtet (sofern die folgenden instanz/en nicht anders entscheidet/en).

fakt ist:
almwirtschaft, freilaufende rinder gibst seit jahrhunderten.
wandertourismus seit 150 jahren, in der form/intensität wie jetzt erst seit den 60ern.
die viecher waren also zuerst auf der alm, auf der weide.
die weide gehört dem bauern/der agrargenossenschaft/etc. -  nicht aber den wanderern, radfahrern, spaziergängern. diese werden teils geduldet, teils (sic!) auch gemolken (sie bringen auch geld).

so, und jetzt kommt etwas ins spiel, das die jüngere rechtssprechung anscheinend nicht mehr gelten lassen will: eigenverantowrtlichkeit und die hinnahme eines restrisikos.

mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


themenwechsel: vorgestern auf dem berg hinter meinem haus. der wald/die alm gehören drei bauern/forstwirten, beide sin nachbarn von mir und ich kenne sie gut. sie wissen, dass meine frau und ich ihre wälder auch mit dem bike heinsuchen, die (inoffiziellen) fusswegerl hegen und pflegen. gelegentlich trinken wir ein bier gemeinsam, oder ein schnapserl, wenn wir am hof vorbeikommen. andere biker kennen die wegerl nicht, fahren nur auf ein oder zwei forstwegen durch.
auf einmal stehen fette schilder (fahrverbot, gilt auch für radfahrer) herum.
ich schaute am hof vorbei und fragte, was los ist: fahr ich dir zu oft auf deinem grund rum? kannst mi ja im amt anrufen und mir sagen...
nein. er arbeitete im wald. stapelte holz mitn traktor. schiebt zurück, kommt ein biker daher und fährt im fast hinten in den schild rein. steigt ab und beschimpft ihn wüst, er macht ihn das nächste mal fertig, wenn er nicht besser aufpasst. klage, gericht, vorsätzliche gemeingefährdung.
bis jetzt tolerierte der bauer biker.
jetzt nimmer.
der wald ist sein eigentum. sein arbeitsplatz und nicht des bikers sportstätte.

gehts noch?

und wenn ein rennradler in den müllwagen reinfährt? pech, aua.



oder, andere geschichte: almweg. selber von den bauern errichtet. als wasserrasten fungieren ausgediente leitplanken. biker fädelt ein, stürzt. klage. argumentation: diese wasserrasten sind nicht genormt und auch nicht im normgerechten winkel angebracht. prozess noch nicht fix, schauen wir.

gehts noch?

in der nahen stadt gibs straßenbahngeleise. ich weiss nicht wieviele radfahrer dort jählich einfadeln und sich ggf schwer verletzen. 10, 20, 100. und? aua und pech gehabt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Februar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Heilige.
> Aber man stelle sich das einmal in den USA mit punitive damages vor- da fehlt dann eine Null oder mehr hinten dran.
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Leute immer mehr ihre eigene Dummheit/ Unachtsamkeit / Unmündigkeit etc per Anwalt auf andere schieben wollen, Vorbild USA?
> 
> Und ich studiere das noch



in den USA steht auf privatgrund, wozu auch 100e ha weideland zählen ein schildchen am eingang: no trespassing. wer dennoch reingeht/fährt kriegts nicht mit dem bullen zu tun, sondern mit der knarre des eigentümers. 

btw, ich habs studiert und bin mit jedem jahr fassungsloser, wie manche kollegen in der rechssprechung argumentieren, siehe oben die nicht mehr existenten begriffe "eigenverantwortung" und "restrisiko" . (ich bin in der verwaltung, und daher fein raus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (22. Februar 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Die Argumentation der Richter ist ja nicht falsch, jeder Tierhalter hat ja eine Sicherungspflicht, ein scharfer Hund soll ja auch nicht frei herum laufen und das nächste Kind zerfleischen. Und wenn dann sollte das Tier versichert sein! Ob es das für Weidetiere gibt? Betreiberhaftpflicht könnte so was noch regeln sofern das in Ö Pflicht ist.
> Ein Drama ist es auf jeden Fall


Wobei das dann wieder unverhältnismäßig wäre, Weidetiere auf ner Alm einzäumen zu müssen.  
Kühe sind ja tendenziell ruhiger als Hunde- da sollte man schon differenzieren... Und wurden seit Jahrzehnten genauso gehalten. 
Und mal ehrlich Wenn ich in die Berge gehe weiß ich, dass dort eventuell Kühe sein werden, ergo verhalte ich mich angemessen und nehme auch nicht Begleitung (Hunde) mit, die ne potentielle Gefahr darstellen. 

Der Landwirt tut mir echt Leid und ich hoffe der Kläger bekommt letztinstanzlich keinRecht zugesprochen


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Februar 2019)

um genau zu sein, müsste man situationselastisch differenzieren:

- almen, die vielleicht auch noch touristisch genutzt werden, wo viele wanderer und andere naturnutzer den weg benützen: hier wäre es verhältnismäßig, den bereich des weges einzufrieden oder den bereich mit muttertierhaltung zu verlegen.
- andere almen: hier ist kein nutzen des almwirts zu sehen, wenige leute, eigenverantwortung.

aber gerade hier eine grenze zu definieren, ist schwierig und der sachlich unkundigen judikatur nicht zuzumuten ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt: Einzäunen muss man die Wanderer, nicht die Rinder. Das sind halt schon einige Kilometer, die man da bauen muss und regelmäßig erneuern.

Wenn die Presse das richtig wiedergibt, es nämlich das, was das Gericht als Grund sah: Man hätte einzäunen müssen.

Ich geh' heute noch zum Gewerbeamt und melde ein Zaunbaugewerbe an.


----------



## payne (22. Februar 2019)

Die Menschen haben keine Eigenverantwortung mehr und haben den Kontakt mit der Natur verloren in Zukunft wird es noch viel mehr verboten geben die Freiheit der 70er und 80er sind dahin dank der Dummheit der Menschen.


----------



## Ximi (22. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ....
> So lange es kein rechtskräftiges Urteil gibt, würde ich da noch nicht so viel rein interpretieren.
> ....



Komplett richtig, allerdings reicht dieses (nicht rechtskräftige) Urteil vorerst hervorragend aus, um entsprechende "Klientelpolitik" zu betreiben und entsprechend die Landwirte in Angst und Unruhe zu versetzen. In diesem Zustand der Unsicherheit, mit der erstinstanzlichen Entscheidung im Rücken, einer etwaigen Bestätigung als schwebendes Damoklesschwert, kann man in weiterer Folge etwaige Verbote/Einschränkungen/totale Ablehnung von Landwirten im Ansatz verstehen.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> ....
> Beste Lösung: Nicht die Rinder einzäunen, sondern die Wanderer. Dann baut man halt links und rechts vom Weg Zäune und dann darf sich jeder selbst die Frage beantworten, wer das Rindvieh ist.
> ......





zweiheimischer schrieb:


> um genau zu sein, müsste man situationselastisch differenzieren:
> 
> - almen, die vielleicht auch noch touristisch genutzt werden, wo viele wanderer und andere naturnutzer den weg benützen: hier wäre es verhältnismäßig, den bereich des weges einzufrieden oder den bereich mit muttertierhaltung zu verlegen.
> - andere almen: hier ist kein nutzen des almwirts zu sehen, wenige leute, eigenverantwortung.
> ...





Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Einzäunen muss man die Wanderer, nicht die Rinder. Das sind halt schon einige Kilometer, die man da bauen muss und regelmäßig erneuern.
> 
> Wenn die Presse das richtig wiedergibt, es nämlich das, was das Gericht als Grund sah: Man hätte einzäunen müssen.
> 
> Ich geh' heute noch zum Gewerbeamt und melde ein Zaunbaugewerbe an.



Das war auch so ein schwarzer Gedanke von mir (leider). Quasi ein eingezäunter, markierter Weg hinauf, einer herunter. Das ein Biker auf solchen Wegen nix zu suchen hat, dies auch superleicht zu überwachen ist, ist uns wohl leider auch klar.


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich geh' heute noch zum Gewerbeamt und melde ein Zaunbaugewerbe an.



ich werd rindviehabwehrtaser aufn markt bringen 

auch am lenker montierbar...


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Februar 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Da schaug her:
> https://tirol.orf.at/m/news/stories/2965971/
> Da versteht man dann die Argumentation mancher Bauern im Ansatz vielleicht schon, zwex der Haftungsfrage und so.
> Solche (Fehl-)Urteile machen auch unsere Situation nicht besser, geschweige denn die nächste Instanz bestätigt den Schwachsinn auch noch...






Ab und an wäre so ein großer Knall, der die dümmste Rasse auf diesem Planeten entsorgt, schon von Vorteil für ihn.

Meine Fresse, noch viel dümmer geht es wohl kaum.


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2019)

...oder à la Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis die Erde evakuieren?


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Februar 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...oder à la Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis die Erde evakuieren?


Dann sind wir wo anders und dort genau so dämlich!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Wenn das alles so kommt, wird man recht radikal trennen müssen, wie man es zb heute schon in den Skigebieten hat, wo die für Massenbetrieb ausgelegten jeden Hügel und jede Mulde entfernen, damit nachher niemand behaupten kann, da wäre was unerwartet im Weg gestanden, links und rechts vom freien Skiraum abgezäunt, damit niemand behaupten kann, der freie Skiraum wäre nicht erkennbar gewesen und mit immer weniger Sesselliften, weil man da ja raus fallen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruppidog (22. Februar 2019)

Es ist schon empörend das der Bauer der die Kuh mit gutem Geschmack besitzt jetzt zahlen sollte. Es sollte doch der Bauer die Hinterbliebenen verklagen wegen Hausfriedensbruch und Unruhestiftung ! (wenn schon wer Klagt..)


----------



## dopero (22. Februar 2019)

Dieser Link vom gleichen Portal legt aber nahe das es eben auch gewisse Probleme gibt, welche durch die Wandlung der Almwirtschaft und Viehhaltung erst jetzt entstehen. Für dadurch auftretende Probleme und Gefahren würde ich eine Verantwortlichkeit durchaus sehen.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2019)

Ich glaub', ein Hundeverbot wäre nicht verkehrt -- so weit ich weiss, waren bei den meisten (allen?) Unfällen Hunde beteiligt. Das würde auch was für die Biker bringen .

Ansonsten nur tragisch. Hoffentlich wird die höhere Instanz mehr gesunden Menschenverstand besitzen als die jetzt urteilenden Richter .


----------



## ruppidog (22. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> …so weit ich weiss, waren bei den meisten (allen?) Unfällen Hunde beteiligt.…



Des weitern waren bei den meisten (allen?) Unfällen Deutsche beteiligt. Sollte man nicht lieber die Verursacher verbieten ?


----------



## dopero (22. Februar 2019)

Kann man gerne machen.
Wegen der freundlichen Rahmenbedingungen für das Radfahren war ich eh schon jahrelang nicht mehr wegen Urlaub bzw. Geld ausgeben in AT. Und das obwohl ich da Verwandtschaft habe. Die kommt lieber nach D weil man sonst in ihrer Gegend dauernd ausgerichtet wird, wenn immer deutsche Autonummern vor der Türe stehen. Gar nicht auszudenken wenn sich in/an den Fahrzeugen auch noch MTBs befinden würden.


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Februar 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Dieser Link vom gleichen Portal legt aber nahe das es eben auch gewisse Probleme gibt, welche durch die Wandlung der Almwirtschaft und Viehhaltung erst jetzt entstehen. Für dadurch auftretende Probleme und Gefahren würde ich eine Verantwortlichkeit durchaus sehen.



Jetzt ist also der Bauer schuld, weil er seine Tiere natürlich hält und nicht der Kuh ihr Kalb weg nimmt.
Eine Almkuh hat sehr wohl eine gute Beziehung zu einem Menschen, nur nicht zu jedem.

Genau so ist die eine zahm, die andere störisch.
Hab von jeder Sorte welche.

Das Leben der Kühe hat sich in den letzten Jahren nicht so sehr verändert wie unseres.
Oder wie viele kennst du die täglich mit solchen Lebewesen Kontakt haben?
In meinem Bekanntenkreis bin ich der einzige.


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. Februar 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> btw, ich habs studiert


Dann sollte dir allerdings bewusst sein, dass die Interpretation vor allem aber die Beurteilung bloß medial bekannter Urteile sinnlos ist. 
Womöglich wusste der Bauer ganz genau, dass seine Kühe aggressiv sind, hat keinerlei Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen und gleichzeitig gehofft, dass möglichst viele blöde Städter auf seine Alm kommen, damit er ihnen etwas verkaufen kann. Womöglich war es auch völlig anders.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Nein, es geht darum, dass die Nutzung der Almen sehr verändert hat und dem nun Rechnung getragen werden soll. 
Hierzu die Aussendung des LG:  https://files.orf.at/vietnam2/files/tir/201908/kuh_-attacke_pinnistal_651572.pdf


Ich glaube, darauf habe ich ohnehin schon oft genug hin gewiesen. 
Ob das Urteil nun hält oder nicht - die Grundproblematik bleibt bestehen.

So oder so sollte man sich als Landwirt überlegen, wie man drauf reagieren soll. Wir haben zb alle Wege abgeschrankt. Sollen die Leute ihre alten Einbauküchen woanders entsorgen, als bei uns im Wald.

Viele Regionen haben auch eine langjährige Zaunbautradition. Finanziell ist es natürlich ein enormer Kraftakt. Einen Elektrozaun kann man ja nicht hin stellen. Da greift sonst Karl Friedrich hin, erleidet einen Herzinfarkt und schon wieder landet eine Geschichte vor Gericht.


----------



## Ximi (22. Februar 2019)

Guter Artikel zur Sache:
Link

Insgeheim vermute ich fast schon, der Richter könnte ein Waidmann sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2019)

@ruppidog 

Ich zitiere aus dem Orf-Beitrag:

*Angst vor Hund ist fest verwurzelt*
Kein Halten gibt es allerdings, sobald ein Hund dabei ist: „Die Kuh sieht schlecht, und der Hund ist der Wolf. Der Wolf ist seit Tausenden von Jahren einer der Hauptfeinde der Kuh, gegen diese Muster kann ich nichts tun.“ Deshalb muss der Hund abgeleint werden, damit er davonlaufen kann.

Dann halt lieber wegen ein paar sich nicht besonders schlau anstellenden Hundespaziergängern Einschränkungen für alle ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Das mit den Hunden ist nur vorgeschoben. Es gibt auch Fälle ohne Hunde Beteiligung. 

Eventuell ist das Problem größer, wenn die Tiere nicht täglich betreut werden. Ziegen zb verwildern binnen kürzester Zeit.


----------



## ruppidog (22. Februar 2019)

Ich persönlich würde sagen man lässt einfach alle Verhaltensgestörten tottrampeln, so viele sind das ja nicht, und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2019)

https://orf.at/stories/3112485/


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Die sollen nicht übertreiben
 Dort, wo das passiert ist, gibt es einen Gasthof mit 220 Sitzplätzen. Die sollten genug Umsatz machen, um sich einen schönen Zaun leisten zu können.
Für Almen ohne solche Einnahmequellen könnte es natürlich Verbotsschilder hageln. Das ist dann wie bei uns: Mountainbiken verboten und es wird nur geduldet oder nicht mal das.


----------



## dopero (22. Februar 2019)

Da man immer wieder hört das für die Freigabe von MTB Strecken von den Grundbesitzern im Gegenzug ein "angemessener" Obolus für das angebliche Haftungsrisiko gefordert wird, kann man wohl auch verlangen das dieses Geld für die Sicherheit der Benutzer (Maßnahmen und/oder Versicherung) eingesetzt wird. Deswegen sehe ich für MTB Strecken eigentlich weniger potentielle Probleme als bei denen für Wanderern, die ja alles umsonst nutzen dürfen.


Im übrigen scheint der Umgang mit Rindern auch für Landwirte nicht so ganz unproblematisch zu sein. Die deutsche Sozialversicherung für Landwirtschaft, Forsten und Gartenbau gibt z.B. für 2017 7.370 meldepflichtige Unfälle – davon neun tödlich – mit Rindern an. Nicht umsonst werden von dieser Stelle wohl auch Informationsbroschüren und Schulungen zum Thema angeboten.
Wenn also schon Profis mit Rindern überfordert sind, kann man wohl Laien erst recht keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Februar 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn also schon Profis mit Rindern überfordert sind, kann man wohl Laien erst recht keinen Vorwurf machen.


Doch, wenn er für seine eigene Dummheit anfängt Leute zu verklagen.
Wer sich über die Gefahren nicht informiert ist selber Schuld.
Und ja eine Kuh die 800kg hat stellt für uns schwache Lebewesen eine Gefahr dar.


----------



## dopero (22. Februar 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Doch, wenn er für seine eigene Dummheit anfängt Leute zu verklagen.


Unwissenheit hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun.


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Februar 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Unwissenheit hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun.


Wie kann man nicht wissen, dass ein Tier, dass die 10-fache Masse von einem selbst hat, eine Gefahr darstellen kann?
Egal wie Lila die Kuh in der Werbung auch sein mag, wenn einem Tier was nicht passt zeigt es dir das.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Februar 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie kann man nicht wissen, dass ein Tier, dass die 10-fache Masse von einem selbst hat, eine Gefahr darstellen kann?
> Egal wie Lila die Kuh in der Werbung auch sein mag, wenn einem Tier was nicht passt zeigt es dir das.


Das wird der Landwirt auch gewusst haben...


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Februar 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das wird der Landwirt auch gewusst haben...


Dann war das Verfahren eigentlich ganz gut.
Dauer Bauer ist finanziell ruiniert.
Alle Bauern und Landbesitzer werde alle ihre Grundstück, Almen usw. sperren!

Gratualition, wir brauchen keine Jagdlobby die uns aus dem Wald und von dern Bergen fern hält, wir argumentiern uns das schon selbst zusammen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Februar 2019)

Ein Mensch ist (ziemlich unverschuldet) tot und der Mountainbiker macht sich Sorgen um ein Betretungsrecht, das er in Österreich ohnehin nicht hat ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2019)

Fast alle Landwirte verfügen über eine Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung. 

Jeden Tag sterben Menschen völlig unverschuldet an allem möglichen, oftmals auch weitaus tragischer. Damit muss man leben. Life's a Bitch.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Februar 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Alle Bauern und Landbesitzer werde alle ihre Grundstück, Almen usw. sperren!





Tyrolens schrieb:


> Fast alle Landwirte verfügen über eine Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung.


So wie der Tourismus jetzt schon über das Urteil jammert, werden die Grundbesitzer die Gelegenheit nutzen, um sich die Freihaltung der Wege für Fußgänger nun auch wie bei den Radfahrern "in Wert setzen" zu lassen.
... und verkaufen wird man das der Öffentlichkeit mit der Übernahme für die Kosten der Haftpflicht...


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Februar 2019)

Bei meiner letzten Wanderung in der Steiermark im Sommer 2018 gingen wir auf eine Herde von Kühen zu, die Wanderführerin gab die Anweisung, weder Angst zu haben/zeigen noch stehen zu bleiben. Jedoch und das war wohl nicht ganz unwichtig, auf Abstand gehen.
Ich hatte schon sehr großen Respekt vor diesen Tieren, Sie jedoch - die pensionierte Bäuerin, machte auch klar, dass in der Regel dann auch nichts passiert.
Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, ein tragischer Vorfall. Das mit dem Geld ist so ein negativer Beigeschmack, denn Geld allein bringt kein Leben zurück.


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Februar 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ein Mensch ist (ziemlich unverschuldet) tot und der Mountainbiker macht sich Sorgen um ein Betretungsrecht, das er in Österreich ohnehin nicht hat ...


Das Betretungsrecht hat man in Österreich sehr wohl.
Nur fahren darf man im Wald mit nix, außer man ist der Besitzer oder Erhalter.

Ich mache mir nicht darum Sorgen, daran wird sich nichts ändern, egal wie sehr wir es versuchen.

Was Bedenken auslöst, dass man jetzt schon für allles verklat wird, was sein hätte können, weil es ja irgendwie vermeidbar gewesen wäre, und der Kläger vielleicht auch noch recht bekommt.

Amerika first, wie deren Präsident so schön sagt.
Man muss ihnen nicht alles nachmachen.

Eigenverantwortung, fehlt einfach überall!

Der Halter der Kuh, kann auch nichts dafür, dass sie sich von dem Hund bedroht fühlte und ihr Kalb beschützen wollte.
Diese Verhalten ist jedem Lebewesen angeboren, nennt sich Beschützerinstinkt.

Ich weiß nicht wie es um deine Länderein steht, aber grundsätzlich hat man auf dem Grundstück eines anderen nichts verloren.
Wie er es erworben (gekauft, geerbt,...) hat und wo es liegt tut dem nichts zur Sache.
Die Bauern und Waldbesitzer tolerieren das begehen ihres Grundes und sollen es ich dann gefallen lassen im Falle eines Unfalles verklagt zu werden.

Sorry, aber jeder Kleingrundbesitzer wird dann gleich mal mit einer Besitzstörungsklage zurück schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Bei meiner letzten Wanderung in der Steiermark im Sommer 2018 gingen wir auf eine Herde von Kühen zu, die Wanderführerin gab die Anweisung, weder Angst zu haben/zeigen noch stehen zu bleiben. Jedoch und das war wohl nicht ganz unwichtig, auf Abstand gehen.


Bin mit einer Gruppe vor ein paar Jahren über den Trela-Pass (Livigno). Auf dem Trail standen Kühe mit Jungtieren. Wir sind im Respektsabstand drumrum über die Wiese. Ein einheimischer Biker kam angefahren und ist mitten durch die Kühe durch, einer hat er noch mit einem kräftigen Hieb auf das Hinterteil zu verstehen gegeben, dass sie aus dem Weg gehen soll. Außer einem kleinen Schritt beiseite ist die komplette Gruppe völlig ruhig geblieben...
Das mit den Kühen auf dem Trail ist mir auch schon öfter begegnet; ich hielt das bisher für völlig ungefährlich und normal und werde es auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Februar 2019)

Gerade auf fb gefunden 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2323597984629555&id=100009381298814&sfnsn=mo




 

Lg


----------



## payne (24. Februar 2019)

Das ist der Tod für den Mtb Sport


----------



## franzam (24. Februar 2019)

Erstmal mein Beileid für die Familie der Toten. 
Leider passiert halt mit Tieren immer wieder mal was. Weiß jemand näheres zu den Umständen? Hab gestern iwo gelesen, dass sie den Hund, bzw. die Hundeleine mit Karabiner um die Hüfte gesichert hatte. Sonst hätte sie vll.  noch den Hund rechtzeitig loslassen können. 

Hab letztes Jahr z.B.  einen unangeleinten Köter trotz Warntafeln und allen Pipapo im Elektrozaun zappeln sehn. Die Besitzer des Hundes waren not amused. Allerdings hätte man dann den Auftritt der Sennerin filmen sollen. Die hätte am liebsten Herrchen und Frauchen anstatt des Hundes in den Elektrozaun gehängt.

Wenn man dann solche Sachen erlebt, kann man durchaus verstehen, dass einige Bauern gar keine Leute auf ihrem Grund haben wollen.
Wegen ein paar Unbelehrbarer müssen dann wieder alle in Sippenhaft....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Februar 2019)

In der betroffenen Region leben die Landwirte halt auch von den Ausflüglern und Touristen, Kein einziger dort kann von der Landwirtschaft alleine leben. 
Man sollte sich dringendst überlegen, was, frei nach Peter Drucker, das eigene Business eigentlich ist. Sicher nicht die Produktion von Lebensmitteln. Das übernehmen schon andere billiger und nicht schlechter. 

Solche Briefe wie der weiter oben sind doch nur Schattenboxen. Das kann man jetzt im Winter ohne Konsequenzen machen. 
Sollte der Autor der Besitzer dieses Hofes sein, ist die Sache doch klar: https://www.innerache.at/ 
Da geht es jetzt darum, Druck auf die Entscheidungsträger auszuüben. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass aus dem Tiroler Mountainbike Modell nun das Tiroler Almwanderermodell wird.  Haftung und Zaunerhaltung übernimmt der Steuerzahler.


----------



## payne (24. Februar 2019)

*Biken im Wienerwald: Alles neu ab März*

*https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/biken-im-wienerwald-alles-neu-ab-maerz/400416299*


----------



## payne (24. Februar 2019)

*Die Angst vor dem Zaun um die Alm*

*https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/die-angst-vor-dem-zaun-um-die-alm/400416230*


----------



## payne (24. Februar 2019)

*Sportlicher Start in den Frühling: Tipps und Regeln*

*https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/sportlicher-start-in-den-fruehling-tipps-und-regeln/400416293*


----------



## Athabaske (25. Februar 2019)

...bitte etwas größer - ich kann es kaum lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (25. Februar 2019)

Mach ich kein Problem


----------



## Ximi (25. Februar 2019)

Etwas älter, aber fast passend.


----------



## CreepingDeath (25. Februar 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie kann man nicht wissen, dass ein Tier, dass die 10-fache Masse von einem selbst hat, eine Gefahr darstellen kann?
> Egal wie Lila die Kuh in der Werbung auch sein mag, wenn einem Tier was nicht passt zeigt es dir das.


Und wie dumm ist der Bauer, der Touristen, noch dazu mitunter deutsche, in die Nähe dieser gefährlichen Bestien lockt?


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## mpirklbauer (25. Februar 2019)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Und wie dumm ist der Bauer, der Touristen, noch dazu mitunter deutsche, in die Nähe dieser gefährlichen Bestien lockt?



Vielleicht solltes du dir das Video vom Link über dir mal ansehen.

Der Bauer selbst hat das sicher nicht gemacht, der Tourismus, welcher die Almen als wunderschönes Erholungsgebiet anpreist war es wohl.

Egal wo ich hin gehe, muss ich mich über die Gefahren informieren.

Tauche ich rund um Hawaii, schaut man am Morgen den Hai- und Quallenbericht.

Aber gehe ich in die Berge ist, auf einmal alles egal und es hätte mir ja jemand sagen müssen, dass man bei fremden Kühen aufpassen muss.

Vielleicht ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, Tiere regaieren auf Fremde anders als auf Bekannte.
Ähnlich wie Menschen, woran mag das wohl liegen?
Instinkt oder so? 

Für mich ist klar, im Fall der toten Frau, lag das Fehlverhalten nicht bei der Kuh oder dem Bauern, sondern der Toten.
Dafür sollte auch keiner mit Schadensersatz gestraft werden.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> In der betroffenen Region leben die Landwirte halt auch von den Ausflüglern und Touristen, Kein einziger dort kann von der Landwirtschaft alleine leben.


Genau. Aber damit das funktioniert, müssen beide Seiten den Verstand walten lassen. Der Bauer wird keine Stierherde auf eine Weide, durch die ein Wanderweg führt, stehen haben. Und der gemeine Wanderer sollte bedenken, dass eine Kuh dreiviertel Tonne wiegt und sich den Tieren mit dementsprechender Vorsicht nähern.

Das Problem ist, dass in dem Gerichtsurteil die Eigenverantwortung der Wanderin völlig ausgeklammert wurde. Trotz Schilder, die auf die Mutterkuhproblematik hinwiesen. Und das ist, glaub' ich, der wahre Grund für den Aufschrei, da jegliche Verantwortung auf die Grundbesitzer/Pächter abgewälzt wird.

Für mich ist es wie wenn ich auf einer kurvigen Strecke trotz "Achtung Kurve"-Verkehrzeichen mit 100 Sachen reinbrettere, verunglücke und dann den Staat verklage, weil da kein "50"-Schild stand ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Trotz Schilder, die auf die Mutterkuhproblematik hinwiesen.


Das zeigt doch schon mal, dass sich der Landwirt der Tiergefahr bewusst war und, dass er leider nur "bauernschlau" versucht hat sich der Tierhalterhaftung (Begriffe, die jeder kennt, der beruflich mit Tieren zu tun hat - und wenn er schlau ist auch entsprechend versichert ist) zu entledigen.
Eine Handlungsempfehlung wäre cleverer gewesen als ein bloßer Hinweis "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr" - welcher auf einer öffentlichen Straße, wie hier, ohnehin nichts zu suchen hat. Dann hätte sich der Bauer vielleicht sogar exkulpieren können - vermutlich wäre es dann aber gar nicht zu dem tödlichen Ausgang gekommen.
Und der Aufwand wäre der gleiche gewesen.


----------



## Athabaske (26. Februar 2019)

Eigenverantwortung? Muss alles ausgeschildert werden? Oder gehen wir gerade deswegen in die Natur weil sie nicht wie die Stadt ist?


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2019)

Eigenverantwortung gilt nur solange nichts passiert. Wenns mal schief geht sind eh immer die anderen Schuld.
Hier war es wohl auch eine Verkettung blöder Umstände: Laut Nachrichten erst ein italienische Familie, die kurz vorher die Kühe schon aufgebracht hat und dann die Frau mit fest angeleinten Hund an der Hüfte. 
Hätte der Bauer dazu noch keine Betriebs-Haftpflichtversicherung wäre auch er ganz schön dämlich.


----------



## Nurmi92 (26. Februar 2019)

ziemlicher hammer das mit dem Kuh Urteil. es geht ja nicht nur um irgendwelche trails in der Pampa, auch in den meisten bikeparkgegenden hat man ja oft kühe am trail. trailtrophy kronplatz fuhr man während einer stage durch die weide, bei mir lag die kuh 5cm nebn dem trail und war - wohl ob meiner Fahrweise - zum Glück nur gelangweilt und sah keine Gefahr auf sich zukommen. auch 3länderenduro am Reschen ähnlich. wie will man das händln wenn das Urteil tatsächlich in der Form bestehn bleibt... die Verantwortung bei einem Unfall wird wohl keiner übernehmen.

wenn man bedenkt dass die European Enduro Serie aufgrund eines ähnlichen Urteils vor ein paar Jahren gecancelled wurde kann ich mir vorstellen dass bei einigen veranstaltern aktuell grad der kopf raucht ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Februar 2019)

Du musst doch sowieso auf Sicht fahren.

Laax hat deswegen schon seit einigen Jahren Zäune aufgestellt. Laax weist Risikogebiete auch auf den Wanderkarten aus. 

Die Schilder sind politischen Ursprungs. Die Standesvertretung glaubte, das sei ausreichend.

Das Gericht war der Ansicht, dass das in dieser Konstellation mit starkem Ausflugsbetrieb nicht reicht. 


Hier mal ein TV Beitrag: https://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2966678/


Das Thema ist, abseits des Ausgangs des Prozesses jedenfalls da und machen wird man etwas müssen.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Februar 2019)

https://tvthek.orf.at/profile/Thema/11523190


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. Februar 2019)

Interessant wird es ab Min 17, wobei mir der Anwalt weniger sympathisch ist...


----------



## Nurmi92 (27. Februar 2019)

der Herr G. ist ja ganz ein spezieller Mensch und Tierfreund. auch mit dem Verein gegen Tierfabriken (VGT), Tierschützer Martin Balluch und auch anderen Jägern legt er sich gerne bzgl. seiner durchgeführten Gatterjagden an. Aber er ist ja in erster Linie Beschützer und Verteidiger der Wildinteressen, so seine Aussage bei ca. min 23:30... 
bin echt froh dass ich in dem seiner Jagd nicht umher radel.


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Februar 2019)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> der Herr G. ist ja ganz ein spezieller Mensch und Tierfreund. auch mit dem Verein gegen Tierfabriken (VGT), Tierschützer Martin Balluch und auch anderen Jägern legt er sich gerne bzgl. seiner durchgeführten Gatterjagden an. Aber er ist ja in erster Linie Beschützer und Verteidiger der Wildinteressen, so seine Aussage bei ca. min 23:30...
> bin echt froh dass ich in dem seiner Jagd nicht umher radel.


Da hatte ich einen ähnlichen Gedanken.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Der Landeshäuptling von Tirol hat gesprochen und wünscht sich ein Kuhmodell in Form des Mountainbikemodells. Sprich, das Land wird für die Almbauern haften.

Wild = Schädling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2019)

die anderen landeshäuplinge werden ???
salzburg: ja, denkbar
vbg: ja, denkbar
stmk: hmmm, schaun wir, ob ein touristisch relevanter bezirk reicht um die verlockung einer gewissen lobby, leut auszusperren oder überhaupt die almbauern loszuwerden (da bin ich mir bei manch iro durchleucht oder kapitalgesellschaft net soooo sicher) hintanzustelln. (anm: ein gutteil der almen in der stmk gehört eben nicht bauern oder agrargemeinschaften, sondern großgrundbesitzern teils adeligen, teils geldadeligen geblüts, die mit der almwirtschaft eh nicht immer eine freude haben).
oö: ?

rest wurscht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Tausche Beweidung durch Rinder durch Beweidung durch Hirsche.


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2019)

1 kilo gweih bringt mehr als 1 kilo rindfleisch.
1 jagdgast bringt mehr als 100 normale gäste.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Vor allem wenn du die Hirsche endlich richtig mästen kannst.


----------



## Ximi (27. Februar 2019)

Die Entwicklung beunruhigt mich zunehmend, ich befürchte tatsächlich, dass bei diesem "großen Wurf" für alle Beteiligten die Biker "schiach einschauen" werden. Einen besseren Zeitpunkt werden unsere Gegner wohl kaum finden. In Zukunft gibt es offizielles Biken vermutlich nur noch in klar definierten Zonen auf wenigen Wegen, und auch nur in Regionen, in welchen der Tourismus ein wirklich starker Faktor ist.
Andererseits kann´s mir auch a bissl wurscht sein, weil in meiner näheren Umgebung war und ist es sowieso verboten und unerwünscht (unter der Baumgrenze, im Wald), hat mich bislang auch nicht davon abgehalten. Aber eine Entwicklung in eine positive Richtung hätte ich mir schon gewünscht, wird aber eher unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Bundeskanzler Kurz kündigt eine Reform des § 1320 ABGB an. Dann kann er ja auch gleich den § 1319a ABGB und den § 33 ForstG reformieren.


----------



## franzam (27. Februar 2019)

Nach allen Beiträgen hier und in der österreichischen _Fachpresse _ist mir immer noch nicht klar, ob der Bauer haftpflicht verisicher war/ist ???


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bundeskanzler Kurz kündigt eine Reform des § 1320 ABGB an. Dann kann er ja auch gleich den § 1319a ABGB und den § 33 ForstG reformieren.


Ja aber sicher nur zugunsten seiner Adeligen und Jägern.


----------



## ruppidog (27. Februar 2019)

Der Kurze könnte auch eine anständige Ausbildung absolvieren, aber wozu, blöd reden kann man ja auch wenn man die Kronen"Zeitung" liest..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Nach allen Beiträgen hier und in der österreichischen _Fachpresse _ist mir immer noch nicht klar, ob der Bauer haftpflicht verisicher war/ist ???



Ist er.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. Februar 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Der Kurze könnte auch eine anständige Ausbildung absolvieren, aber wozu, blöd reden kann man ja auch wenn man die Kronen"Zeitung" liest..


Zumindest redet er nur Blöd und nicht Blödsinn wie Kern, Rendi, Grüne im gesamten, VdB usw.


----------



## ruppidog (27. Februar 2019)

Nun ja, wenn man der "christlich sozialen" Partei vorsteht und das was man sagt grundsätzlich unchristlich und unsozial ist..  Aber wurscht, wir könnten Glück haben und er geht einmal auf der Alm spazieren..


----------



## Nurmi92 (27. Februar 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Zumindest redet er nur Blöd und nicht Blödsinn wie Kern, Rendi, Grüne im gesamten, VdB usw.



lol. klar redet er blöd und Blödsinn.


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2019)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> lol. klar redet er blöd und Blödsinn.


Na da hat er was gemein mit oben genannten


----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. Februar 2019)

Was reden dann die anderen? Vollkommen verblödeten Blödsinn? Oder was wär die nächste Steigerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Die reden überhaupt nichts mehr, weil sie in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden sind.
Die Grünen gibt's ja nicht mal mehr im Nationalrat.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Februar 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> wir könnten Glück haben und er geht einmal auf der Alm spazieren..


...hoffentlich läd er seine nationalen Kollegen dazu ein und alle bringen ihre Hunde mit?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Er hat's doch eh an die Köstinger und den Moser delegiert.


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2019)

Alle Politiker sind aus dem selben Holz geschnitzt viel Reden nix machen


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Der Kurze könnte auch eine anständige Ausbildung absolvieren, aber wozu, blöd reden kann man ja auch wenn man die Kronen"Zeitung" liest..



falsch. wer der kronen zeitung was mitteilen will, DARF nicht gescheit reden, sonst verstehen die und ihre leser das nicht. am besten eignen sich einzeiler ohne verba und mit rufzeichen am ende. bildergeschichten gehen auch durch. aber noch besser kommen bunte, formatfüllende bilder an.


----------



## ruppidog (27. Februar 2019)

Ich meinte das beliebte Satiremagazin als alleiniges "Informationsmedium"...


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> falsch. wer der kronen zeitung was mitteilen will, DARF nicht gescheit reden, sonst verstehen die und ihre leser das nicht. am besten eignen sich einzeiler ohne verba und mit rufzeichen am ende. bildergeschichten gehen auch durch. aber noch besser kommen bunte, formatfüllende bilder an.


Klingt nach BILD.


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2019)

Bild= Krone und Umgekehrt


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2019)

angst, hass, titten und wetterbericht sind eh auch in der krone.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Egal. Kurz (re)agiert und das gefällt den Leuten. 


Das Land hatte heute ein Meeting. 

https://www.tt.com/politik/landespolitik/15376710/nach-kuh-urteil-versicherung-fuer-bauern-geplant


Aber ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das ohne Zaun klappten soll. Selbst wenn man die Haftung übernimmt, bleibt die strafrechtliche Komponente. 
Abgesehen davon wird man nicht akzeptieren können, dass in Tirol jedes Jahr ein paar Wanderer von Kühen schwer verletzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Aber ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das ohne Zaun klappten soll. Selbst wenn man die Haftung übernimmt, bleibt die strafrechtliche Komponente.


Strafrechtlich ist der Landwirt, soweit ich weiß, freigesprochen worden.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wird man nicht akzeptieren können, dass in Tirol jedes Jahr ein paar Wanderer von Kühen schwer verletzt werden.


Da wird in 2019 ein Fall aus 2014 entschieden und schon meint man es gäbe nichts Gefährlicheres als Kuhweiden...


----------



## payne (27. Februar 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> angst, hass, titten und wetterbericht sind eh auch in der krone.


Die Titten meist zu klein


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Die Titten meist zu klein



die mutterkühe von der pinnisalm könnten da aushelfen


----------



## ruppidog (27. Februar 2019)

Vermutlich wegen dem Kleinformat..


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Strafrechtlich ist der Landwirt, soweit ich weiß, freigesprochen worden.
> 
> Da wird in 2019 ein Fall aus 2014 entschieden und schon meint man es gäbe nichts Gefährlicheres als Kuhweiden...




Ja, ist er. Kann in einem anderen Fall aber wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Tote durch Kühe gibt es jedes Jahr. 


Jedenfalls ist es spannend, wie schnell alles geht, wenn die Volksseele kocht.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Februar 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Bild= Krone und Umgekehrt


=Blick


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> J
> Tote durch Kühe gibt es jedes Jahr.



die meisten davon sind landwirte.
da kocht die volkssele nicht.

hauptsach s rindfleisch ist günstig.
wenn net, nehmen wir das aus brasilien.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Februar 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> die meisten davon sind landwirte.


...selber Schuld. Sollen halt mit Roboter melken oder anderen modernen Schnickschnack einrichten, denken sich da die Leut.

Ist natürlich Blödsinn, denn je besser die „Beziehung“ zum Vieh um so sicherer ist man im Stall. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2019)

Laut meiner Erfahrung sind die, die glauben, ihre eigenen Tiere super zu kennen, am stärksten gefährdet; vor allem dann die älteren Semester. Als Junger kannst du vielleicht noch vor dem Stier weg laufen. Als Alter reicht schon eine ausschlagende Kuh. Alles schon erlebt. 

Über 750 Unfälle pro Jahr in Österreichs Landwirtschaft durch Rinder. In Deutschland über 8.000. 

Beim Biken halte ich immer mindestens 2 m Abstand. Eben wegen dem Ausschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (27. Februar 2019)

Bin gespannt wann die ersten Hinterbliebene von Lawinentoten den Grundbesitzer verklagen...


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Februar 2019)

Tja, Geld regiert die Welt.


----------



## Nurmi92 (27. Februar 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Na da hat er was gemein mit oben genannten



Logisch, politiker halt.


----------



## payne (28. Februar 2019)

*Haftung bei Rinder-Attacken: Tirol plant Kuh-Versicherung*

*https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterrei...tacken-tirol-plant-kuh-versicherung/400419272*


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Februar 2019)

Bei den umfassenden angekündigten Rechtsänderungen könnte man auch an das Radfahren denken.

Aber nicht so: https://www.krone.at/1869818


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. März 2019)

Der Standard zum Kuh-Urteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2019)

Na das ist dann schon ein etwas differenzierterer Bericht.

Selbst wenn man Gesetze ändert und Haftungen verlagert, bleibt das Problem von Kuh vs. Freizeitmensch bestehen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. März 2019)

Etwas Hausverstand und Eigenverantwortung kann man aber schon noch verlangen

Wenn am Weg ein (von mir aus auch mehrere) Scholder aif die „Gefahr“ Kuh hinweisen hat das zu reichen

Wenn man das/die Schild/er nichz gesehn hat ist man nicht aufmerksam genug, hat dadurch eh nix im Wald/Berg verloren oder man war nicht am markierten Weg, was mMn auch nicht sein soll.
Also jeweils selber Schuld


----------



## payne (3. März 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Etwas Hausverstand und Eigenverantwortung kann man aber schon noch verlangen
> 
> Wenn am Weg ein (von mir aus auch mehrere) Scholder aif die „Gefahr“ Kuh hinweisen hat das zu reichen
> 
> ...


Das ist zu viel verlangt die Masse ist leider Dumm und Dämlich.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. März 2019)

Dann ists eh nicht schad drum


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. März 2019)

Nochmal zum Fall zurück. Das Schild auf der Weide war einfach nicht hilfreich - weder für den Landwirt und leider auch nicht für die Touristin.

Ich habe in hierzu in einem Parallel-Thread schon etwas dazu geschrieben:

Als ich Anfang der Woche von dem Urteil erfahren habe, war ich auch zuerst erstaunt.
War da nicht das Betreten der freien Natur auf eigene Gefahr? Wieso hat das Gericht entgegen dieses Grundsatzes entschieden?
Es ist die Tiergefahr, die alle Europäischen Länder - die meisten übrigens ohne der Möglichkeit sich zu exkulpieren - dem Tierhalter im Wege einer Gefährdungshaftung zurechnen.

Vom Prinzip her ist das, wie oben bereits zitiert, uraltes Recht, auf das sich bisher schon jeder einstellen konnte und die allermeisten wohl auch erfolgreich tun oder sich wenigstens entsprechend versichern.
Damit ist das Urteil auch nichts Neues.


seven21 schrieb:


> Die Warnungen sind nicht unüblich, auch bei harmlosen Herden. Ich muss bei mir am Zaun auch "Vorsicht Hunde" aufhängen, damit ich im Notfall aus dem Schneider bin, wenn jemand über meinen Zaun klettert und von meinem Hund gebissen wird.


Du wohnst anscheinend in D, daher ist der hier einschlägig:
§ 833 BGB Satz 1: Wird durch ein Tier ein Mensch getötet oder der Körper oder die Gesundheit eines Menschen verletzt oder eine Sache beschädigt, so ist derjenige, welcher das Tier hält, verpflichtet, dem Verletzten den daraus entstehenden Schaden zu ersetzen.
Mit dem Schild bist Du nicht aus dem Schneider.

§ 833 BGB Satz 2: Die Ersatzpflicht tritt nicht ein, wenn der Schaden durch ein Haustier verursacht wird, das dem Beruf, der Erwerbstätigkeit oder dem Unterhalt des Tierhalters zu dienen bestimmt ist, und entweder der Tierhalter bei der Beaufsichtigung des Tieres die im Verkehr erforderliche Sorgfalt beobachtet oder der Schaden auch bei Anwendung dieser Sorgfalt entstanden sein würde.
Meine Antwort, die hier jeweils aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen zitiert wird:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Warnung am Zaun zeigt doch schon, dass der Landwirt seinen eigenen Kühen nicht getraut hat...


bezog sich exakt auf dieses Zitat:


prince67 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Tiere vorher nie auffällig waren?


In Deutschland hätte sich der Landwirt eventuell exkulpieren können, wenn er belegen hätte können, dass seine Tiere ungefährlich sind, etwa, weil sie an Hunde etc. gewöhnt sind.
("Das haben die noch nie gemacht", reicht aber nicht.)
Mit dem Warnhinweis: 
Achtung Weidevieh! 
Halten Sie unbedingt Distanz 
Mutterkühe schützen ihre Kälber 
Betreten und Mitführen von 
Hunden auf eigene Gefahr
erbringt er jedoch bereits selbst den Beleg, dass er seine eigenen Tiere schon nicht für ungefährlich hält.

Aus der Pressemitteilung des Gerichts:
Gegen 15:00 Uhr ging die Verunfallte mit ihrem Hund an der Pinnisalm Gastwirtschaft und der Kuhherde vorbei. Die (gesamt) rund 2,5 m langen Leine hatte sie um ihre Hüfte geschlungen und mit einem Karabiner fixiert. Der Hund wurde ander der Herde abgewandten Seite geführt. Als sie die Herde passierte, verhielt sich diese noch unauffällig. Auch ihr Hund reagierte nicht auf die Herde, sondern ging ruhig weiter. Unmittelbar danach wurden die Tiere jedoch unruhig; einige Tiere verfolgten die Frau, dann kreisten alle Tiere sie von hinten kommend ein, wovon die Wanderin zunächst nichts bemerkte. Gleichzeitig mit dem Bemerken der Tiere wurde die Frau von den Tieren mit den Hörnern geschubst, zu Boden gestoßen und blieb letztlich ohne Abwehrmöglichkeit weiteren Angriffen ausgesetzt; die dabei erlittenen Verletzungen waren tödlich. Der Hund hatte sich befreien können.

 Daraus ergibt sich, dass die Handlungsempfehlung "Distanz zu halten" unbrauchbar war.
"Halten Sie den Hund an der Leine und leinen Sie ihn bei Gefahr sofort ab" wäre eine Handlungsempfehlung gewesen, mit der sich der Landwirt zumindest in Deutschland eventuell exkulpieren hätte können. Möglicherweise wäre es dann auch gar nicht erst zu dem tödlichen Ausgang gekommen.

Da hierzulande aber ohnehin jeder vernünftige Landwirt (der beklagte Landwirt übrigens auch) eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung  hat, spielt die Tierhalterhaftung für die Existenzen kaum mehr eine Rolle, dass sogar die Auffassung vertreten wird, dass die Möglichkeit der Exkulpation (in D 1908 eingeführt) schon lange wieder abgeschafft gehöre.


So wie der Tourismus jetzt schon über das Urteil jammert, werden die Grundbesitzer die Gelegenheit nutzen, um sich die Freihaltung der Wege für Fußgänger nun auch wie bei den Radfahrern "in Wert setzen" zu lassen.
... und verkaufen wird man das der Öffentlichkeit mit der Übernahme für die Kosten der Haftpflicht...


----------



## univega2001 (3. März 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht was das mit Menschenverstand zu tun hat? Die Dame war mit ihrem Hund auf einer öffentlichen Straße unterwegs(nicht auf Bauers Privatgrund und nicht auf irgendeiner einsamen Wiese oder einsam auf dem Berg ). In 200 m vom Unglücksort befindet eine Gaststätte mit zweihundert Plätzen. Hätte die Dame aufgrund des vom Bauern aufgehängten Schilder umdrehen sollen? Was hätte die Dame nach gesundem Menschenverstand machen sollen?


----------



## payne (3. März 2019)

Jeder Idiot Weiss das man nicht durch eine Kuhweide mit Hund gehen sollte und wenn man schon geht sollte der Hund nicht an einen selber angebunden sein hätte der Hund Weglaufen können wäre das Unglück nicht geschehen. So Schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## univega2001 (3. März 2019)

nochmal: es war eine öffentliche Straße (Weg) die zu einer Gaststätte führt. Den Fehler mit dem an sich gebundenen Hund hat die Dame ja teuer bezahlt - nämlich mit ihrem Tod.


----------



## payne (3. März 2019)

Wer die Einfachsten sachen mit Umgang mit Tieren und Umwelt nicht weiß muss zu Hause bleiben Pasta.


----------



## univega2001 (3. März 2019)

Wenn alle Unwissenden zu Hause bleiben müßten dann gäbe es Alpenraum( hier geht ja um die Berge) keine Touristen mehr und das Geheule der "Wissenden" wäre riesengroß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. März 2019)

Man kann ja die Unwissenden zu wissenden machen, fängt schon in der Schule an, zu Biologie z.B. würde das gut passen.

Aber auch etwas Eigenverantwortung wäre angebracht, man kann sich ja vor Urlaubsbeginn infomieren welche Gefahren es im Urlaubsgebiet gibt, aber das ist ja dann wieder zuviel verlangt...

https://www.krone.at/1874900
Bin gespannt wer da dann Schuld ist... Auf jedenfall sicher nicht der Betrunkene


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. März 2019)

Mal was Positives zur Abwechslung.
Wunder geschehen doch wohl noch.

http://www.linza.at/mountainbike/


----------



## payne (3. März 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Man kann ja die Unwissenden zu wissenden machen, fängt schon in der Schule an, Biologie z.B. würde das gut passen.
> 
> Aber auch etwas Eigenverantwortung wäre angebracht, man kann sich ja vor Urlaubsbeginn infomieren welche Gefahren es im Urlaubsgebiet gibt, aber das ist ja dann wieder zuviel verlangt...
> 
> ...


Natürlich die U-Bahn.


----------



## univega2001 (4. März 2019)

Die Welt ist ja scheinbar einfacher als ich gedachte habe: Man muß nur im Biologieunterricht aufpassen und sich vorher über die möglichen Gefahren im Urlaubsgebiet informieren und schon kann einem nichts mehr passieren. So einfach ist das.


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. März 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Etwas Hausverstand und Eigenverantwortung kann man aber schon noch verlangen
> 
> Wenn am Weg ein (von mir aus auch mehrere) Scholder aif die „Gefahr“ Kuh hinweisen hat das zu reichen


Was soll so ein Schild bringen? Wird dir Kuh dadurch weniger gefährlich? Welche Verhaltensänderung des Wanderers soll durch das Schild bewirkt werden?


----------



## ruppidog (5. März 2019)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 834182


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. März 2019)

Das Kuh-Urteil beschäftigt auch das benachbarte Ausland.
Der von der CSU (Regierungsparteil in Bayern; konservativ) herausgegebene Bayernkurier bringt einen sachlichen Bericht:
*Berge ohne Zäune*


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. März 2019)

Für alle, die meinen der Landwirt hätte mit seinem Schild bereits alles richtig gemacht und die Wanderin wäre selbst schuld, weil sie das Schild nicht beachtet hätte:

Aus dem Artikel der Main-Spitze (Mainz)
*Wer bei Unfällen mit Tieren haftet  *
...
Es gab einen vergleichbaren Fall auch schon in Deutschland. In dem Fall vor dem Landgericht München II ging es um einen markierten Wanderweg, der über eine Weide führte, auf der Rinder des bayerischen Haupt- und Landesgestüts weideten. Ein Wanderer wurde dort von einer "durchdrehenden Kuh" angegriffen und verletzt. Er verlangte Schadenersatz und Schmerzensgeld vom Land - zu Recht. Das aufgestellte Schild "Weidevieh - Betreten auf eigene Gefahr" konnte den Staat nicht von der Haftung befreien. Die Begründung: *"Nicht einmal einen überängstlichen Wanderer hätte das Schild vom Betreten des Wanderwegs abhalten können"*. (AZ: 5 O 5817/04)
...


----------



## herbert2010 (7. März 2019)

https://www.bmnt.gv.at/service/press...-sich-vor.html

https://www.facebook.com/elisabethkoestinger/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruppidog (7. März 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> …Die Begründung: *"Nicht einmal einen überängstlichen Wanderer hätte das Schild vom Betreten des Wanderwegs abhalten können"*.…



Also wenn man das Schild dem überängstlichen Wanderer ordentlich auf die Mütze gezimmert hätte...  Aber ich schweife ab..


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. März 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.bmnt.gv.at/service/press...-sich-vor.html
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/elisabethkoestinger/



liebe frau minister, fürn faschingsscherz leider a bisserl zu spät. dass a kantnerin lei nit woass, wann der fasching vuabei is ;-) oder is lofntol zu weit weg von villach? 
aber bitte am 1. april unbedingt nochmal rausposaunen! 


glaubwürdiger wäre a PK zsammen mitn hofer gewesen: landwirtschaf(f)t schafft flächen für autobahnverbreiterungen. vmax flächendeckend, aber nur für österreicher!


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. März 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.bmnt.gv.at/service/press...-sich-vor.html
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/elisabethkoestinger/


Naja, am Radweg kann man fahren.


----------



## bern (7. März 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> liebe frau minister, fürn faschingsscherz leider a bisserl zu spät. dass a kantnerin lei nit woass, wann der fasching vuabei is ;-) oder is lofntol zu weit weg von villach?
> aber bitte am 1. april unbedingt nochmal rausposaunen!
> 
> 
> glaubwürdiger wäre a PK zsammen mitn hofer gewesen: landwirtschaf(f)t schafft flächen für autobahnverbreiterungen. vmax flächendeckend, aber nur für österreicher!


net goschert werden sonst komma alle no präventiv in schieb-haft


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. März 2019)

bern schrieb:


> net goschert werden sonst komma alle no präventiv in schieb-haft



oder da kickl führt uns nu a stückl und wir fahren polizei


----------



## ruppidog (7. März 2019)

bern schrieb:


> …präventiv in schieb-haft…



Heutzutage bedrohlicher Weise gar nicht so abwegig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (8. März 2019)

https://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2968744/


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. März 2019)

Gibt dann wohl demnächst auch Stierweiden in Österreich...
Dann löst sich das Wanderer- und Mountainbiker-Problem durch "natürliche Auslese"...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. März 2019)

Die schneiden sich ins eigene Fleisch. Dann kommt doch keiner mehr auf die Alm zum Jausnen und Trinken, wenn der Weg dort hin so gefährlich ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. März 2019)

Das ist der Punkt. Und genau das bedeutet der Vorschlag.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. März 2019)

Das ist ja selbst der Punkt ohne Stiere auf der Alm.


----------



## CreepingDeath (11. März 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Gibt dann wohl demnächst auch Stierweiden in Österreich...


Die gibt es doch schon.


----------



## memphis35 (11. März 2019)




----------



## payne (11. März 2019)

memphis35 schrieb:


>


Bei der Menge an Kuh Scheisse auch schon Wurst.


----------



## bern (12. März 2019)

Gach bevor ein däumchendrehender Lebensministeriumssektionschef einen Geistesblitz hat (oder ihm so ein Marketingfuzzi was einredet): die Domain "www.bike-it.at" ist genauso wie die fb Seite "You like it Bike it" in den richtigen Händen

vielleicht hat ja wer eine Idee was ma damit machen könnten


----------



## 8-P (12. März 2019)

Das offizielle Tourismus Portal bewirbt nun auch dieses "You like it? Bike it!"

https://www.austria.info/at/aktivitaten/radfahren/rad-urlaub-in-osterreich/mountainbiken

kann ich das nunmehr als Argument auf jeder Forststraße benutzen? Schließlich will ich da ja auch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2019)

*"You like it? Bike it!"*
Klingt nach einer offiziellen Aufforderung zum Rechtsbruch.

Vielleicht ist man ja da genauso schnell wie bei den Almbauern, um den Radfahrern Rechtssicherheit zu geben...

Dann könnt' ma den Thread im Mai schließen.

P.S.: I like "Wanderwege" not "Forststraße"


----------



## urban_overload (12. März 2019)

Da kann man sich doch echt nur verarscht vorkommen...


----------



## herbert2010 (13. März 2019)

https://mobil.derstandard.at/200009...752CgSha4PV2SrKrxGqEVUyyBdhAzErVstBC5cJEe0cEU


----------



## payne (13. März 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Da kann man sich doch echt nur verarscht vorkommen...


Das bist in Österreich so oder so Verarscht


----------



## payne (13. März 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://mobil.derstandard.at/200009...752CgSha4PV2SrKrxGqEVUyyBdhAzErVstBC5cJEe0cEU


Das ist der Offizielle Persilschein wir können fahren wo wir wollen.


----------



## payne (13. März 2019)

*Sport-Club: Die Mountainbike-Saison beginnt mit Hindernissen*

Das Streckennetz im Wienerwald wird heuer erweitert, an der Akzeptanz ist noch zu arbeiten.

https://diepresse.com/home/panorama...e-MountainbikeSaison-beginnt-mit-Hindernissen


----------



## manuel123 (14. März 2019)

ohh.......

Die Idee mit den Stickern finde ich großartig...... Ich hoffe Upmove greift das auf und produziert welche...... auf jeder Fahrverbotstafel so ein Sticker würde wieder mal die Diskussion entfachen, wies bei uns wirklich aussieht. 

Und wie geil ist es eigentlich das gerade die ÖVP Ministerin solch eine Werbung schaltet - das zeigt mal wieder was in der Politik so abgeht....


----------



## 8-P (14. März 2019)

Die Sticker-Idee ist spannend wie perfide. Ob es offiziellen merchandise von OW gibt?

Ich glaube auch eher, dass die OW hier einfach nicht weit genug gedacht hat. Das es nun mediales Feedback hinsichtlich der ganzen Haftungsproblematik gibt, ist natürlich für die OW schlecht gelaufen.

Ich bin auch gespannt wie sich die Gesamtsituation im Hinblick auf Themen wie das "Kuh-Urteil" und den tollen Aktionsplan (Stichwort Eigenverantwortung) entwickelt.


----------



## bern (14. März 2019)

wenn wir glück haben dann kriegen wir die pickerl eh von der fremdenverkehrswerbung ;-)
obwohl: wegen unserem guerilla-marketing schmeissens wahrscheinlich nur die werbefuzzis raus und ändern den slogan....vor der einer kampagne sich gedanken über websites und social media zu machen - ich glaub sowas lernt man direkt nach der vorstellungsrunde im wifi-marketingkurs fur vollnuppler teil 1.

http://www.youlikeitbikeit.at
facebook.com/YouLikeItBikeIt
https://www.bike-it.at/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carlown (14. März 2019)

gibts auch schon nen Insta Account? Einen #tag hab ich bereits gefunden, wäre spitze wenn man den FB-Account auch mit Insta synct!

schenkelklopfer: https://www.facebook.com/YouLikeItBikeIt/photos/a.590548911357217/590720931340015


----------



## herbert2010 (15. März 2019)

https://www.ride.ch/de/news/mountai...bFkNQMKTccdg5lT5aT3yK2QwDAqkBTYu3wJ4l99KEpQhQ


https://www.ride.ch/de/news/werbekampagne-fuer-mountainbiken-in-oesterreich-sorgt-fuer-verwirrung


----------



## Ximi (15. März 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.ride.ch/de/news/mountai...bFkNQMKTccdg5lT5aT3yK2QwDAqkBTYu3wJ4l99KEpQhQ
> 
> 
> https://www.ride.ch/de/news/werbekampagne-fuer-mountainbiken-in-oesterreich-sorgt-fuer-verwirrung



Beides gut geschrieben!


----------



## bern (15. März 2019)

carlown schrieb:


> gibts auch schon nen Insta Account? Einen #tag hab ich bereits gefunden, wäre spitze wenn man den FB-Account auch mit Insta synct!



oje, ich fürchte da stossen meine socialmediakompetenzen an ihre grenzen....vielleicht bringt der co-admin @steiggeist da was zusammen?


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. März 2019)

jetzt probiernsas im bikergulag:
wer mag sich in der steiermark als superradler bewerben? 
wenn da so an die 50 -100 sarkastische bewerbungen (eh klar was ich meine) reintrudeln, wärs ja ganz nett.

btw, @bern : die domain "superradler.at" wär noch zu haben. sind bei der steiermark werbung die gleichen nuppler wie bei der öw. fb seiten gibts auch noch nicht.
ich kann aufgrund meiner beschäftigung das nicht machen.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. März 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> jetzt probiernsas im bikergulag:
> wer mag sich in der steiermark als superradler bewerben?
> wenn da so an die 50 -100 sarkastische bewerbungen (eh klar was ich meine) reintrudeln, wärs ja ganz nett.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/Steiermark.Urlaub/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (19. März 2019)

eh nett.
aber da is der superradler nur gepostet, einen eignen account hat der aber noch nicht!


----------



## bern (19. März 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/Superradler-308491229849161/
@steiggeist war schon fleissig


----------



## bern (19. März 2019)

...und weiter geht's:
https://derstandard.at/2000099784812/Werbekampagne-fuer-Mountainbiker-sorgt-weiter-fuer-Diskussionen


----------



## Ximi (19. März 2019)

bern schrieb:


> ...und weiter geht's:
> https://derstandard.at/2000099784812/Werbekampagne-fuer-Mountainbiker-sorgt-weiter-fuer-Diskussionen



Eigentlich treffend geschrieben, aber die Kommentare sind wieder einmal der Hammer!!!


----------



## 8-P (19. März 2019)

bern schrieb:


> ...und weiter geht's:
> https://derstandard.at/2000099784812/Werbekampagne-fuer-Mountainbiker-sorgt-weiter-fuer-Diskussionen



"bewusste Missinterpretation" - herrlich. Am Schluss sind wir noch Schuld, dass aus den 2 Mio. Etat nix Vernünftiges wird 

Was ich aber grundsätzlich nicht verstehe, ist der Umstand, dass es allen Beteiligten nicht einfach langsam viel zu blöd wird. Der Forst/Jäger/Waldbesitzer-Lobby, die jeden Tag auf das ach so tolle Gesetz zu pocht, den Mountainbikern, die das Gesetz ignorieren, den Touristikern, die vielleicht mehr möchten als sie von oben dürfen, etc.

Wenn diese bekloppte Haftungsfrage einfach mal geklärt werden würde. Ich kann das schon verstehen. Wenn ich als Wegehalter haftbar wäre, würde ich auch meine Wege für Radfahrer sperren. Das hat ja am Ende einfach was mit Selbstschutz zu tun (s. KuhUrteil). Aber so Geschichten wie stärkere Geruchsmarke durch Biker, Lärm, etc. kann man doch nicht wirklich selbst glauben.

Einfach mehr ins Ausland fahren. Es bringt ja doch nix. Und jeder in Österreich "erwischte" Biker ist einer zuviel.


----------



## manuel123 (19. März 2019)

Und eins vergessen die Jäger/Förster/Grundbesitzer/Parteifreunderl.......
Ich kenne viele Mountainbiker hier im Osten Österreichs (von jung bis alt) und kein 
einziger fährt jetzt nicht in den Wald weil er es eigentlich nicht dürfte. 

Wir haben hier in Wirklichkeit 1 freigegebene Strecke.......

Das bedeutet Verbot aus 1975 hin oder her - es ändert für den z.b Jäger nichts 
Es wird so und so gefahren. Ich muss zwar immer wieder mal mit dem Förster oder
Jäger diskutieren aber ich fahre ja dann trotzdem weiter. 

Ganz im Gegensatz zum Grundbesitzer, für den sich nur alles zu seinem Vorteil
verbessern würde wenn endlich die Haftungsfrage von ihm genommen wird.

Weil wie gesagt, gefahren wird so und so.... aber das kapieren die einfach nicht.


----------



## TTT (19. März 2019)

8-P schrieb:


> Wenn diese bekloppte Haftungsfrage einfach mal geklärt werden würde.





8-P schrieb:


> Das hat ja am Ende einfach was mit Selbstschutz zu tun (s. KuhUrteil)


Warum sollte es ihnen zu blöd werden, solange sie mit ein paar desinformtionen sogar bei der "Gegnerschaft" noch Verständnis einheimsen können...


----------



## Athabaske (20. März 2019)

manuel123 schrieb:


> Weil wie gesagt, gefahren wird so und so.... aber das kapieren die einfach nicht.


...das ist überall so, wo es kein allgemeines Betretungsrecht gibt. Vielleicht nicht in den vereinigten Schußwaffenstaaten von Amerika, aber sonst vermutlich schon.


----------



## bern (20. März 2019)

internationale resonanz in der szene haben wir zumindest schon: nach ride.ch jetzt auch
https://www.imba-europe.org/news/new-you-it-bike-it-campaign-criticized-austrian-mtb-scene
vielleicht kommt ja von mtb-news.de auch noch ein redaktioneller artikel?


----------



## CreepingDeath (21. März 2019)

manuel123 schrieb:


> aber das kapieren die einfach nicht.


Doch, doch die kapieren das sehr wohl. Aber warum sollten sie sich selbst des Scheinarguments entledigen? So dumm sind die nämlich auch wieder nicht. Hingegen stellen die "ohnehin überall fahrenden Mtbiker" selbst als Gesetzesbrecher dar, wenn sie so argumentieren wir du und das ist eine suboptimale Ausgangslage für einen öffentlichen Diskurs, auch wenn es 1000x stimmt, dass sich nix zum Negativen ändern würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ximi (26. März 2019)

Heute wieder im Standard


----------



## payne (26. März 2019)

Der Hamma Danke


----------



## manuel123 (26. März 2019)

Sehr Leiwand - super Bewerbungsvideo - hoffentlich haben die viele solche bekommen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (26. März 2019)

@steiggeist  Humor empfinde ich als hervorragendes Mittel für unseren Zweck.


----------



## dopero (26. März 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Heute wieder im Standard


Schade dass man Werbung inkl. Tracking Cookies erlauben müsste um das lesen zu können.


----------



## herbert2010 (28. März 2019)




----------



## Athabaske (28. März 2019)

Der mündige Urlauber kann sich freimachen von beeinflussender Werbung und kennt die Hintergründe. Dem Rest ist kaum zu helfen...


----------



## 8-P (28. März 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>




uff...Griff ins Klo vom feinsten


----------



## mpirklbauer (28. März 2019)

Man könnte doch den Betreiber der Werbung für Irreführung verklagen?
Oder geht das nur bei den Amis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8-P (28. März 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Man könnte doch den Betreiber der Werbung für Irreführung verklagen?
> Oder geht das nur bei den Amis!



Naja, die schreiben ja selbst, dass sie nur einige Regionen bewerben. Nur im Video wird das nicht klar


----------



## F-Bike (28. März 2019)

Die werben für Ganz Österreich und nicht nur für bestimmte Regionen. ab 0:44


----------



## herbert2010 (28. März 2019)

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/lega...errsteller-upmove/705j74k117l1394.html#!13937


----------



## herbert2010 (2. April 2019)

https://mobil.derstandard.at/200010...lle-haften-Die-Angst-der-Wegehalter-ist-meist


----------



## Athabaske (2. April 2019)

Und immer wieder das Tiroler Erfolgsmodell…


----------



## ciao heiko (2. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und immer wieder das Tiroler Erfolgsmodell…



Und beim Kururteil einigt sich das Land ganz schnell, die Versicherung pauschal zu übernehmen.
https://www.sn.at/panorama/oesterre...r-almbauern-nach-kuh-urteil-ab-april-67241581

In diese Versicherung wäre es vermutlich ein Leichtes gewesen auch alle Wege gegenüber möglichen Ansprüchen von Mountainbikern zu versichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (2. April 2019)

Und wieder weiß man nicht, ob man weinen oder lachen soll. Ich werd aus den Österreichern nicht schlau, was sie wirklich wollen.


----------



## Athabaske (3. April 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und wieder weiß man nicht, ob man weinen oder lachen soll. Ich werd aus den Österreichern nicht schlau, was sie wirklich wollen.


...ich schon. Sobald für die Wegebenutzung eine Maut fällig wird sind alle "Probleme" vom Tisch.


----------



## trail_desire (3. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich schon. Sobald für die Wegebenutzung eine Maut fällig wird sind alle "Probleme" vom Tisch.


Stimmt...Die Ösis wollen auch nicht den Outdoorsport fördern, sondern den Mautdoorsport.....


----------



## mw.dd (3. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich schon. Sobald für die Wegebenutzung eine Maut fällig wird sind alle "Probleme" vom Tisch.


Den Waldbesitzenden in Deutschland gefällt das:


----------



## TTT (4. April 2019)

Wenigstens bekommen sie auf ihrer Seite ein wenig Gegenwind. Nur scheinen sie es eher so zu interpretieren, dass es noch zu wenig Ausnahmegenehmigungen, sprich Ghettos, gibt.





> wir verstehen euer Anliegen, dass es mehr MTB Strecken in Österreich und in der Steiermark geben sollte.


 Vielleicht kann man ja da noch ein bischen nachschärfen:
https://www.facebook.com/Steiermark...bzzVYbvYuiAzb-a_aXLJi5TjGTwAy38W5sb&__tn__=-R


Der Schwarzwaldtourismus hat ja durch die massive Gegenwehr auch ziemlich aufgegeben und bereut (was man so hört) inzwischen seine frühere Positionierung gegen eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel.


----------



## Athabaske (4. April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwaldtourismus hat ja durch die massive Gegenwehr auch ziemlich aufgegeben und bereut (was man so hört) inzwischen seine frühere Positionierung gegen eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel.


...und?


----------



## TTT (4. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und?


Am Ende wird auch das Gesetz fallen, weil es zu wenig Beführworter gibt, für die es sich lohnt auf immer mehr Wähler zu verzichten. Je weniger Unterstützer es für ein überholtes Gesetz gibt und je mehr das Ansehen der restlichen Unterstützer in der Gesellschaft schwindet, umso weniger ziehen bei den korrupten Politikern die "Bonbons" der Forstwirtschaft, des Großgrundbesitzes und der Jagd...
Organisationen und Seiten wie "Waldwahrheit", "Lobbycontrol", "OpenTrails" oder jetzt "Fridays for future" arbeiten alle an unterschiedlichen Seiten der gleichen Aufgabe diesen Sumpf trocken zu legen. Mich würden repräsentative Umfragen interessieren, wie das Ansehen der Politik, der Forstwirtschaft, der Jagd und der Industrie in den letzten Jahren gesunken ist. Nicht durch Fake-News, sondern allein durch die Offenlegung von Mißständen durch diese Seiten und Organisationen!


----------



## Athabaske (5. April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> Am Ende wird auch das Gesetz fallen, weil es zu wenig Beführworter gibt, für die es sich lohnt auf immer mehr Wähler zu verzichten. Je weniger Unterstützer es für ein überholtes Gesetz gibt und je mehr das Ansehen der restlichen Unterstützer in der Gesellschaft schwindet, umso weniger ziehen bei den korrupten Politikern die "Bonbons" der Forstwirtschaft, des Großgrundbesitzes und der Jagd...
> Organisationen und Seiten wie "Waldwahrheit", "Lobbycontrol", "OpenTrails" oder jetzt "Fridays for future" arbeiten alle an unterschiedlichen Seiten der gleichen Aufgabe diesen Sumpf trocken zu legen. Mich würden repräsentative Umfragen interessieren, wie das Ansehen der Politik, der Forstwirtschaft, der Jagd und der Industrie in den letzten Jahren gesunken ist. Nicht durch Fake-News, sondern allein durch die Offenlegung von Mißständen durch diese Seiten und Organisationen!


...das stimmt sicherlich. Aber leider sind es nicht nur Forst, Jagd und versprengte Lobbyisten, die uns nicht im Wald haben wollen. Außerdem zieht das Konglomerat Jagd-Forst-Politik sehr effektiv an einem Strang. Und solange die Betroffenen einerseits in der Minderheit sind (die Mountainbiker) und andererseits eigene Beschränkungen des Betretungsrecht fast schon begrüßen (die Wanderer und Spaziergänger), dann können die lustig weiter ziehen und keinen stört es. Mich überrascht auch sehr, wie widerspruchslos sich bei mir in der Gegend die Fußgänger aus Teilen des Waldes drängen lassen. Und das dann noch gut finden, die einen weil die breiten Wege besser begehbar sind und die anderen weil sie sich freuen überhaupt in den Wald zu "dürfen". Von einem freien Betretungsrecht wissen die wenigsten.

Für den einen oder anderen in Verwaltung, Forst und Politik stellt sich hier dann auch schlicht eine Machtfrage. Was kann ich den Leuten auf das Auge drücken ohne dass sie aufmucken. Es gibt Menschen, die lustvoll ausleben, wie weit sie mit ihrem bischen (vermeintlicher) Macht gehen können.

"Fridays for Future" sind zwar medial sehr präsent, aber nicht repräsentativ für unsere Gesellschaft. Darum arbeiten sich auch soviele daran ab. Ziviler Ungehorrsam ist nichts, was in der deutschen DNA verankert wäre.


----------



## payne (5. April 2019)

Österreicher kannst zu Scheiß.... bis zum Hals und sie würden trotzdem nichts unternehmen jammern, und schimpfen sind eine Österreichische Spezialität.


----------



## 8-P (5. April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> Am Ende wird auch das Gesetz fallen, weil es zu wenig Beführworter gibt, für die es sich lohnt auf immer mehr Wähler zu verzichten. Je weniger Unterstützer es für ein überholtes Gesetz gibt und je mehr das Ansehen der restlichen Unterstützer in der Gesellschaft schwindet, umso weniger ziehen bei den korrupten Politikern die "Bonbons" der Forstwirtschaft, des Großgrundbesitzes und der Jagd...
> Organisationen und Seiten wie "Waldwahrheit", "Lobbycontrol", "OpenTrails" oder jetzt "Fridays for future" arbeiten alle an unterschiedlichen Seiten der gleichen Aufgabe diesen Sumpf trocken zu legen. Mich würden repräsentative Umfragen interessieren, wie das Ansehen der Politik, der Forstwirtschaft, der Jagd und der Industrie in den letzten Jahren gesunken ist. Nicht durch Fake-News, sondern allein durch die Offenlegung von Mißständen durch diese Seiten und Organisationen!



Ich glaube, der Vergleich zwischen Schwarzwald und Österreich ist schwierig. Der Schwarzwald hat ein mM nach ein Tourismusproblem. All die alten Hotels die mittlerweile leerstehen überzeugen auch den letzten Grandler, dass sich was ändern muss. Die Baiersbronner waren hier aber sehr fleißig und haben echt ein gutes Konzept aufgestellt. Bei schönem Wetter sind doch viele Radler aus dem Umland unterwegs. Das ist natürlich für die lokalen Geschäftebetreiber gut. In Österreich haben wir halt den Tourismus auch im Sommer. 

Wobei: 


> Bernhard Thurner von der Leiterbergalm bei Sölden rechnet vor: "Vier Wanderer bestellen einen Kaiserschmarren, vier Biker vier Portionen." klick



Heimlich hoffe ich halt drauf, dass irgendwann mal ein ebikender deutscher Tourist angehalten und richtig verknackt wird. So eine schöne Besitzstörungsklage mit allem was dazu gehört. Dann hoffe ich, dass der Tourist sich wehrt und es ein breites mediales Echo in Deutschland gibt. 

Grundsätzlich sehe ich es aber auch so, dass sich im Moment viel tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (5. April 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Österreicher kannst zu Scheiß.... bis zum Hals und sie würden trotzdem nichts unternehmen jammern, und schimpfen sind eine Österreichische Spezialität.


Das ist in Deutschland höchstens marginal besser (wobei sich das gerade ein bisschen bessert finde ich). Den wesentlichen Unterschied, den ich in Österreich entdecke, ist dass man sogar andere aus dem eigenen Lager anfeindet, weil sie sich für etwas einsetzen, aus Angst, es könnte noch schlimmer werden. Das gibt es in der Massivität in Deutschland nicht. Und so brauchst dich auch nicht wundern, dass alles eher noch schlimmer wird.
Die Franzosen sind da irgendwie ganz anders drauf (wobei ich da dann auch nicht alles gut finde, teilweise geht auch mir das dann schon zu weit)...


----------



## hulster (8. April 2019)

8-P schrieb:


> Heimlich hoffe ich halt drauf, dass irgendwann mal ein ebikender deutscher Tourist angehalten und richtig verknackt wird. So eine schöne Besitzstörungsklage mit allem was dazu gehört. Dann hoffe ich, dass der Tourist sich wehrt und es ein breites mediales Echo in Deutschland gibt.
> 
> Grundsätzlich sehe ich es aber auch so, dass sich im Moment viel tut.


----------



## payne (10. April 2019)

https://mobil.nachrichten.at/oberoe...mergut-bleibt-ein-bike-paradies;art71,3118595


Bike Paradies Salzkammergut Lächerlicher geht's nimmer ausser mit einer Ausnahme https://mitmachen.oevp-wien.at/sportstadt-wien/


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. April 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> Mich würden repräsentative Umfragen interessieren, wie das Ansehen der Politik, der Forstwirtschaft, der Jagd und der Industrie in den letzten Jahren gesunken ist. Nicht durch Fake-News, sondern allein durch die Offenlegung von Mißständen durch diese Seiten und Organisationen!



Ist natürlich massiv gesunken, aber nicht durch die Offenlegung von Missständen, sondern weil die "Gegner" derzeit die aggressiveren und vor allem erfolgreicheren Kampagnen fahren. Aufmerksamkeit und Mobilisierung sind die neue Währung. Dagegen haben konservative Branchen kaum eine Chance. Sieht man derzeit an Bayer sehr gut. 

Denn eines kann ich dir sagen: Niemand ist heilig und wenn du meinst, dass du den Stein der Weisen besitzt, bist du mächtig auf dem Holzweg. Damit meine ich nicht dich persönlich, sondern jeden, der glaubt, in irgend einer Weise überlegen zu sein. 

Tatsächlich ist es so, dass wir bei uns in der Region eigentlich nur verlieren können. Uns ging es bisher so gut. Da ist Risiko inverses Verhalten nicht irrational.


----------



## hfly (29. April 2019)

8-P schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Vergleich zwischen Schwarzwald und Österreich ist schwierig. Der Schwarzwald hat ein mM nach ein Tourismusproblem. All die alten Hotels die mittlerweile leerstehen überzeugen auch den letzten Grandler, dass sich was ändern muss.



https://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.i...chwarzwald-schreibt-2018-erneut-Rekordzahlen2

"Der Tourismus im Schwarzwald hat auch 2018 wieder neue Rekordmarken gesetzt: Von Januar bis Dezember 2018 wurden in den gewerblichen Beherbergungsbetrieben der Ferienregion 8,627 Mio. Gästeankünfte gezählt. Das waren 314.938 Gäste mehr als im Jahr zuvor. „Der Zuwachs lag mit 3,8 Prozent sogar noch über dem landesweiten Plus. Damit trug der Schwarzwald einmal mehr zum neuen Gästerekord in Baden-Württemberg bei. Knapp 38,5 Prozent der Gästeankünfte im Land und 40,5 Prozent der Übernachtungen entfallen auf den Schwarzwald“, bilanzierte Geschäftsführer Hansjörg Mair vom Dachverband Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH in Freiburg.

Die Zahl der Übernachtungen stieg um 518.986 Übernachtungen (+2,4 %) auf den neuen Rekordwert von 22,207 Mio. Übernachtungen. Zuwächse erzielten alle drei Großregionen nördlicher, mittlerer und südlicher Schwarzwald, am deutlichsten der mittlere Schwarzwald. Die jetzt veröffentlichten Zahlen des Statistischen Landesamtes erfassen nur Betriebe mit zehn und mehr Betten. Mair: „Das sind in der Ferienregion Schwarzwald knapp 3.000 der rund 12.000 Gastbetriebe.“


--

Nichts desto trotz, ich hatte vor kurzem Schriftverkehr mit den Touristikern vom Zweitälerland weil ich nachfragen wollte was aus ihrer MTB Offensive geworden ist:
https://www.zweitaelerland.de/Neues-Mountainbike-Wegenetz-im-ZweiTaelerLand

Ein meiner Meinung nach sehr gutes Konzept ( gerade aus MTB Sicht, ich kenne die Trails und fahre sie öfter).  Im Gegensatz zu Gipfeltrail usw.

Aussage war das noch ein Haufen Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden muss und es wohl erstmal auf Eis liegt. Was ich extrem bedauere ( anderseits ... auch weiter illegal da fahre ).

Der Schwarzwald Tourismus würde wohl sehr gerne die 2 Meter Regel abschaffen. Sie haben nicht immer den richtigen Riecher ( wieder siehe Gipfeltrail) aber den Willen wohl schon ( kann sihcer ciau_heiko was zu sagen).

Aber anderseits gehts hier um Österreich nicht Schwarzwald, daher sorry für das OT. Aber als Schwarzwaldbewohner muss man klar stellen das es nicht stimmt das Tourismus im Schwarzwald tot ist oder stirbt


----------



## Ximi (30. April 2019)

Läuft ja wieder hervorragend.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. April 2019)

Zitat ORF:
"Anrainer, Pendler und Freizeitnutzer sind von dem Transportverbot nicht betroffen."

Ähm, und die gegeisselten "Downhiller" wären etwa Arbeitszeitnutzer oder wie?

Ich glaube, es ist Zeit, dass die deutschen Bikebravos eine Kampagne: "Meidet Österreich (samt der Alibighettos wie Saalbach, Sölden und Ischgl), weil ihr dort nicht willkommen seids" starten ...


----------



## Ximi (30. April 2019)

Zweit Meinung, recht gut geschrieben:

https://derstandard.at/200010225294...er-Rueckschlag-fuer-Innsbrucker-Mountainbiker

Crankworx pöse:


			
				der standard schrieb:
			
		

> ....Seitens der Innsbrucker Stadtpolitik bedauert SPÖ-Stadträtin Elisabeth Mayr, zuständig für Sport, den Vorfall und seine Folgen für die Bike-Community. Und sie stimmt der Kritik der Nordketten-Bahnen zu, die dem Tourismusverband ankreiden, mit Veranstaltungen wie Crankworx und der ausgerufenen Bikecity ein falsches Bild zu zeichnen. Daher steht Mayr einer Fortführung der Mountainbike-Veranstaltung ab 2020 nun kritisch gegenüber: "Wir sollten dringend die Priorität auf Infrastruktur für den Sport legen, auf ein Angebot, das den Leuten vor und nach dem Saisonhighlight zur Verfügung steht." Crankworx zeichne ein superlativisches Bild von Innsbruck als Mountainbike-Stadt, dem die Realität weit hinterherhinke, so Mayr.......


----------



## payne (30. April 2019)

Das ist das selbe als würde ich eine Disco sperren weil sich zwei in die _Goschen hauen. _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (14. Mai 2019)

*Stadt Innsbruck verbietet "Downhillern" Nutzung aller Öffis*



https://mobil.derstandard.at/200010...ck-verbietet-Downhillern-Nutzung-aller-Oeffis


----------



## Blacksheep87 (14. Mai 2019)

Bin gespannt was ihnen noch so alles einfällt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2019)

Damit verhindern sie de facto, dass die Innsbruck in Mutters den Bikepark benutzen.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was ihnen noch so alles einfällt...


Radfahren sicherheitshalber komplett verbieten?


----------



## payne (14. Mai 2019)

Und Helmpflicht für Fußgänger.


----------



## Ximi (14. Mai 2019)

Mit einem grünen Bürgermeister? Umso erstaunlicher sind diese Schikanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (14. Mai 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Mit einem grünen Bürgermeister? Umso erstaunlicher sind diese Schikanen.


...echt jetzt?


----------



## payne (14. Mai 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Mit einem grünen Bürgermeister? Umso erstaunlicher sind diese Schikanen.


Was daran ist erstaunlich ganz normal Wein Trinken Wasser Predigen ganz normal.


----------



## Ximi (14. Mai 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...echt jetzt?


Stimmt, sorry. 


payne schrieb:


> Was daran ist erstaunlich ganz normal Wein Trinken Wasser Predigen ganz normal.


Ha, stimmt dieses Faktum ist total farb - und parteineutral.


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Mai 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Mit einem grünen Bürgermeister? Umso erstaunlicher sind diese Schikanen.


Sobald die Grünen mit den Radfahrern nicht den Autofahrern am Arsch gehen können, sind ihnen deren Interessen im besten Fall egal; so wie allen anderen Parteien (aus anderen Gründen) halt auch, sonst wäre die Lage ja nicht, wie sie ist.


----------



## mpirklbauer (14. Mai 2019)

payne schrieb:


> *Stadt Innsbruck verbietet "Downhillern" Nutzung aller Öffis*
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobil.derstandard.at/200010...ck-verbietet-Downhillern-Nutzung-aller-Oeffis


Gratulation den Verantwortlichen!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2019)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Sobald die Grünen mit den Radfahrern nicht den Autofahrern am Arsch gehen können, sind ihnen deren Interessen im besten Fall egal; so wie allen anderen Parteien (aus anderen Gründen) halt auch, sonst wäre die Lage ja nicht, wie sie ist.



Nicht ganz. Auf die Alm zum Bionade Trinken lassen sie dich natürlich schon fahren.

Aber wenn's um's Skitouren Gehen geht, da kennen die Grünen kein Halt. Jungwald, Wildfütterung - alles egal.


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2019)

Wie hat schon unser seliger Franz Josef S. gesagt: Hängt die Grünen auf solange es noch Bäume gibt...


----------



## CreepingDeath (15. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht werden ja die Grünen die Hauptfeinde der Mountainbiker, dann könnte man die Liste Kurz als Verbündeten bekommen, denn der Feind meines Feindes macht meinen Feind vielleicht zum Freund.


----------



## payne (15. Mai 2019)

In der Politik gibt es keine Freunde wir Wähler sind nur Mittel zum Zweck siehe gerade Kurz er erzählt nur gerade was der Mehrheit in Österreich gefällt nach der Wahl weiss er nichts mehr vom gesagten und macht schön Brav was Brüssel im Aufträgt.


----------



## hulster (26. Mai 2019)

payne schrieb:


> *Stadt Innsbruck verbietet "Downhillern" Nutzung aller Öffis*
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobil.derstandard.at/200010...ck-verbietet-Downhillern-Nutzung-aller-Oeffis



Dann holt man sich einen Helm mit absetzbaren Kinnbügel und holt sich endlich ein vernünftiges Rad - und kein Show-Off/Eisdiele mit Doppelbrücke, die eh die wenigsten Fahrer wirklich ausnutzen.
Ich find die Grundidee dieser Bestimmung auch Scheiße, aber ob ich nun mit dem 9kg Bike als Möchtegern-XCler oder mit dem fetten DHler und MX Helm vor der Eisdiele vorfahre und nicht benehmen kann....
Das Ärgerliche hier ist wieder, dass Viele unter dem schlechtem Benehmen Einzelner zu leiden haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Mai 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Das Ärgerliche hier ist wieder, dass Viele unter dem schlechtem Benehmen Einzelner zu leiden haben.


Wenn Du die Vorgeschichte kennen würdest, ...


----------



## DerohneName (1. Juni 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Dann holt man sich einen Helm mit absetzbaren Kinnbügel und holt sich endlich ein vernünftiges Rad - und kein Show-Off/Eisdiele mit Doppelbrücke, die eh die wenigsten Fahrer wirklich ausnutzen.
> Ich find die Grundidee dieser Bestimmung auch Scheiße, aber ob ich nun mit dem 9kg Bike als Möchtegern-XCler oder mit dem fetten DHler und MX Helm vor der Eisdiele vorfahre und nicht benehmen kann....
> Das Ärgerliche hier ist wieder, dass Viele unter dem schlechtem Benehmen Einzelner zu leiden haben.


Also eben genau in Innsbruck und Umgebung kannst du das DH Bike ausfahren... Kein Wunder dass dort auch viele eins haben (auch viele Innsbrucker selber) 
Hier in Wien zB ist das DH kompletter Schwachsinn- sieht man aber trotzdem oft genug..

Ist aber immer so: Einer baut Mist, die anderen müssen es ausbaden. 

Ich hoffe die kommen auf nen grünen Ast- da geht halt auch echt viel Kohle verloren und viele kaufen sich ne Saisonkarte für die Nordkette (so auch n Freund)- und jetzt dürfen sie gar nicht fahren? 
Da kommen dann auch wieder rechtliche Aspekte dazu, die nicht ganz konform sind.


----------



## payne (9. Juni 2019)

*Mountainbiken: Der Forstweg bleibt tabu*
Die Forderung, Forststraßen für Radler zu öffnen, bleibt ungehört. Das liegt wohl auch an E-Bikes.

https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/mountainbiken-der-forstweg-bleibt-tabu/400518499



Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt das E Bike wird den normal MTB Sport Propleme  bereiten. Jetzt werden sie nie die Forststraßen öffnen. 


https://kurier.at/chronik/oesterreich/tirol-schafft-den-spagat-beim-rad/400518532


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Juni 2019)

Jup die haftugsfrage zieht nimma brauch ma einen neuen 
an den haaren herbeigezogen grund

Lg


----------



## DerohneName (9. Juni 2019)

Die Haftungsfrage wäre durch nen ganz einfache Gesetzesänderung ein Ding der Vergangenheit. 

Einerseits finde ich, sollten wir Mtber alle zusammenhalten- man diffamiert sich ja gegenseitig extrem, siehe zB Standard Forum bezüglich Innsbruck.
Andererseits bringen die E-Biker Probleme, meist viel zu schnell unterwegs auf Forstraßen (auf Trails fahren sie ja meist nicht), keine Helme oder andere Protektoren an- vermittelt leider ein schlechtes Bild.

Aaaber: Je mehr Leute aufs Rad kommen desto eher wird man versuchen ne Lösung zu finden, hoffebhoffe auch im urbanen Bereich


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juni 2019)

Nachdem SPÖ und FPÖ nun der ÖVP das Glyphosat Verbot rein gewürgt haben, könnten sie eigentlich gleich mit der Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer weiter machen.


----------



## ruppidog (13. Juni 2019)

Hmmm, zu viele Landgrafen bei den Blauen, befürchte ich..


----------



## Blacksheep87 (13. Juni 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Nachdem SPÖ und FPÖ nun der ÖVP das Glyphosat Verbot rein gewürgt haben, könnten sie eigentlich gleich mit der Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer weiter machen.


Ist das nun fix?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juni 2019)

Was? Das Glyphosat Verbot oder die Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer? Letzteres kam mir heute beim Biken in den Sinn. Man könnte das ja nun im Spiel der "freien Kräfte" angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (13. Juni 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was? Das Glyphosat Verbot oder die Wegefreiheit für Radfahrer? Letzteres kam mir heute beim Biken in den Sinn. Man könnte das ja nun im Spiel der "freien Kräfte" angehen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass es das spielen wird- mein Opa kennt durchs Jagen viele hohe Beamte (+Politiker)- die haben von SPÖ bis ÖVP die gleiche Einstellung zum Mtben..in deren Augen sind wir alle komplett verrückt- das wird eher auf Gemeinde oder Landesebene vielleicht realisiert aber bundesweit so schnell? 
Glaube nicht, man kann nur hoffen


----------



## payne (13. Juni 2019)

Das kannst vergessen die Reichen werden das verhindern.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juni 2019)

Welche Reichen? Die in der FPÖ? Falls es die gibt, sind die nun auch um's Glyphosat umgefallen und das tut in der Geldtasche richtig weh.
Kern als Mountainbiker hätt's wahrscheinlich zum Rollen gebracht. Mir fällt derzeit in der SPÖ niemand ein, der das nun verfolgen würde.


----------



## payne (14. Juni 2019)

Welche Reiche die Größgrund Besitzer Ein Blick in das Forstjahrbuch 2015 verrät: Österreichs Großwald ist zu einem großen Teil im Besitz von Kirche und Adelsgeschlechtern. Das Forstjahrbuch listet alle Forstbetriebe mit mehr als 500 Hektar


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juni 2019)

Die sind aber alle ÖVP nah, oder?
Es geht hier aber derzeit um eine Allianz aus SPÖ und FPÖ.


----------



## payne (14. Juni 2019)

Im September sind die Schwarzen so oder so wieder an der Macht da wird sich nix bewegen so wie bei der GIS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (14. Juni 2019)

Zur Diskussion SPÖ/Mountainbiken: Die einzige ernstzunehmende* Organisation in Österreich, die sich momentan für eine Freigabe der Forststraßen einsetzt, sind die Naturfreunde. Die sind zwar per se keine Vorfeldorganisation der SPÖ mehr, aber personell durchaus verwoben. Vorsitzender ist momentan der Schieder, zu dem man stehen kann wie man mag - das Anliegen für die Mountainbiker eine vernünftige Gesetzesänderung zu erreichen, muss man ihm abnehmen. 

Die generelle Freigabe von Trails wird's aber auch mit der SPÖ nicht spielen ... abgesehen davon, dass es die gar nicht spielt.

Die FPÖ wird dem auch beim freiesten Spiel der Kräfte nicht zustimmen, da sie damit einen Teil ihrer Klientel verprellen würde. SO stark können nicht mal die stärksten Revanchegelüste sein, dass die da über ihren Schatten springen. Aber ich gebe zu, die Idee hätte was ...

* Zum Ernstnehmen: Der Alpenverein hat inzwischen kleinlaut zurückgezogen. Upmove hat sich mit dem Posten von verbotenen Touren im eigenen Tourenportal selber aus dem Spiel genommen. Der Rest an lokalen Vereinen arbeitet mit Insellösungen brav den Proponenten des schwarzen Todessterns zu. "Da ein Flowtrailwegerl, dort ein Brechsandpisterl. Was wollt's eigentlich mehr?"


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Juni 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Welche Reichen? Die in der FPÖ? Falls es die gibt, sind die nun auch um's Glyphosat umgefallen und das tut in der Geldtasche richtig weh.
> Kern als Mountainbiker hätt's wahrscheinlich zum Rollen gebracht. Mir fällt derzeit in der SPÖ niemand ein, der das nun verfolgen würde.


Schieder bikt regelmäßig, aber der flüchtet ja - nicht dumm - nach Brüssel.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Juni 2019)

Zumindest versuchen könnte man es. Kostet ja nix. 

Wie die Zukunft aussieht, sehr ich hier mehrmals die Woche. Bin schon gespannt, ob es in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch großes Interesse am Befahren von Trails geben wird. Der Trend geht wo anders hin. Jetzt fahren schon die heißen Mitzwanzigerinnen eBike. Die wollen keine Trails, sondern sehr flache Weglein von der Alm runter. Feste Schotterwege mit viel Aussicht und am besten so flach, dass man nicht bremsen muss. Auf normalen Forstwegen fühlen sie sich bergab nicht wohl. Zu rutschig.


----------



## swindle (17. Juni 2019)

die müssen dann nach sölden gehen. da werben se ja schon mit den tollen spots die super instagramm tauglich sind.


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. Juni 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zumindest versuchen könnte man es. Kostet ja nix.
> 
> Wie die Zukunft aussieht, sehr ich hier mehrmals die Woche. Bin schon gespannt, ob es in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch großes Interesse am Befahren von Trails geben wird. Der Trend geht wo anders hin. Jetzt fahren schon die heißen Mitzwanzigerinnen eBike. Die wollen keine Trails, sondern sehr flache Weglein von der Alm runter. Feste Schotterwege mit viel Aussicht und am besten so flach, dass man nicht bremsen muss. Auf normalen Forstwegen fühlen sie sich bergab nicht wohl. Zu rutschig.


Glaubst du, dass es wegen der heißen Mitzwanzigerinnen und dergleichen künftig signifikant weniger Mountainbiker im herkömmlichen Sinn geben wird?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2019)

Eher wegen er hinterher hechelnden Mitvierziger.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. Juni 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Eher wegen er hinterher hechelnden Mitvierziger.


Na Gottseidank hab ich das schon hinter mir....
Mit dem Alter verliert sich auch das Balz- und Imponiergehabe.
Jetzt kann ich den jungen Damen auf den Allerwertesten schauen wenn sie mich überholen ohne ausser Atem zu geraten


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2019)

Das ist nicht nur bei dir so. Und mit eBikern braucht man sich ohnehin nicht anzulegen.


----------



## payne (18. Juni 2019)

Die Bösen Radfahrer fürchterlich. 

https://mobil.derstandard.at/200010...trafen-von-verfehlter-Fahrradpolitik-ablenken


----------



## payne (18. Juni 2019)

*Trutzpartie in Kuchl war voller Erfolg, Politik bleibt trotzdem untätig*

*https://mobil.derstandard.at/200010...oller-Erfolg-Politik-bleibt-trotzdem-untaetig*

*Ich weiss nicht wo der Artikel schreiber hier einen Erfolg sieht die Politiker lachen über uns und das werden sie auch in den nächsten Jahren. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juni 2019)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass es wegen der heißen Mitzwanzigerinnen und dergleichen künftig signifikant weniger Mountainbiker im herkömmlichen Sinn geben wird?



Wer da jetzt genau fährt mal dahingestellt, aber der Trend ist schon erkennbar dass halt auch in den Alpen immer mehr erschlossen wird, weil systemisch halt so angelegt ist. Arbeitsplätze müssen gehalten oder geschaffen werden, deshalb wird das Skigebiet umfangreich vergrößert und modernisiert. Noch ein paar Speicherseen, Straßen dazu, der Weg zur alm muss auch mit dem Auto befahren werden können, weil mehr Leute und die sind halt numal älter heutzutage etc. etc.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2019)

Das mit den Almen ist echt krass. Früher, wenn der Sommer verregnet war, lief auch das Geschäft schlecht. Heute gibt es dann einfach Wildtage oder Vollmond Jazz und die Leute fahren mit ihren PKWs rauf. Alles VW Golf tauglich gemacht. 
Man muss aber auch sagen: Neuerschließungen gibt es kaum. Eher Intensivierungen.


----------



## rfgs (28. Juni 2019)

jetzt fängts bei uns auch an zu gären, zwar nur eine Meldung in einem Kaasblattl, aber so beginnts......








						Alpen-Streit: Dieser CSU-Vorschlag dürfte vielen E-Bikern nicht gefallen
					

Die CSU schlägt Sperrzonen für E-Biker in den bayerischen Alpen vor. Auch für Tourengeher und Schneeschuhwanderer sollen eigene Routen ausgewiesen werden.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## hulster (28. Juni 2019)

rfgs schrieb:


> jetzt fängts bei uns auch an zu gären, zwar nur eine Meldung in einem Kaasblattl, aber so beginnts......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja - schöne Idee - weg vom reinen Winter- auf Ganzjahretourismus und gleichzeitig die entsprechenden Typen massiv einschränken.
Wandern wird zwar populärer, aber das Wunschdenken dass diese das aleine auffangen und/oder Biker sich problemlos auf vorgegebene Wege ghetto-isieren lassen.??? Politiker halt......


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Juni 2019)

eBiker fahren doch sowieso nur dort hin, wo es bewirtschaftete Hütten gibt. Wo soll da der Zielkonflikt liegen?


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

Die Überschrift des Artikels ist falsch: drinnen ist von "Mountainbikern und E-Bikern" die Rede ...

Und natürlich: im Sommer sind die Biker (gegen das Ausperren von E-Bikern hätte ich nichts einzuwenden   ) die Bösen, im Winter die Touren- und Schneeschuhgeher. Das sind ganz klar die schlimmsten Naturzerstörer und Tierstörer .

Ach ja, die Kletterer wurden vergessen, macht aber nix, da wirken auch manche bekannte "Kletterstars" kräftig mit, damit sich die Normalos nicht allzu breitmachen (siehe Neutourenregelung im NP Berchtesgaden) ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Juli 2019)

Die Grünen und Naturfreunde









						Ausbau im Brandnertal: Wenn der Bikepark zum Politikum wird
					

Vorarlbergs einziger Bikepark will wachsen. Das ruft Gegner auf den Plan, deren Naturschutzvorbehalte sich bei näherer Betrachtung als Vorurteile entpuppen




					apps.derstandard.de


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juli 2019)

Also wegen uns müssen sich die Grünen keine Sorgen machen...wir werden weiterhin so gut es geht einen Bogen um Österreich als Urlaubsland machen


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Juli 2019)

Nach Kuh-Urteil: Erste Almwege in Schladming für Hunde gesperrt
					

Die Bauern wollen sich damit nun schützen. Im Nationalrat wurden indes neue Haftungsregeln für Almen beschlossen.




					kurier.at
				




...
Auch in Salzburg ist ein generelles Hundeverbot auf Almen kein Thema, berichtete Salzburgs oberster Tourismuswerber Leo Bauernberger am Donnerstag. "Im ganzen Land wurden Beschilderungen angebracht, und es ist eine intensive Gästeinformation erfolgt", sagte der Geschäftsführer der Salzburger Land Tourismus Gesellschaft im APA-Gespräch.

Zudem habe das Land nun eine Versicherung für all jene Fälle abgeschlossen, bei denen bestehende Versicherungen nicht mehr greifen, damit die Almbauern aus der Haftung seien. "Das haben wir seit 27 Jahren im Bereich des Mountainbikens und funktioniert sehr gut", so Bauernberger. "Wir sehen dem Almsommer also sehr optimistisch entgegen, die Lage hat sich entspannt."
...
Die Frau war von den Kühen totgetrampelt worden, nachdem *ihr Hund* die Türe aufgescheucht hatte. ...

Diese Behauptung in der Berichterstattung ist eine journalistische Sauerei sondersgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Juli 2019)

You like it...








						Ärger über Mountainbiker auf Salzburgs Stadtbergen
					






					orf.at


----------



## bern (15. Juli 2019)

hat nur beschränkt mit biken zum tun - ausser dem @GrazerTourer  und mir fahrt den trail eh niemand, weil ihn kaum einer kennt. bzw. gekannt hat, jetzt ists eh vorbei. ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen möcht:

Der wohl schönste Wanderweg auf den Schöckl ist Geschichte. Der Schafsteig - auch Schafstallsteig - wurde durch eine Forst- Autobahn vernichtet. Dem Vernehmen nach ein alter Aufstiegsweg, jedenfalls nicht zu viel begangen und äusserst schön verlaufend. Genau in jenem Bereich, wo sich nach den Sturmschäden der "Paula" und nach einem Waldbrand vor ein paar Jahren die Natur gerade erholt hat, ist alles vernichtet. Mir stellen sich da ein paar Fragen:
-was mag in dem Hirn von jemanden vorgehen, der so mit der Umwelt bzw mit seinem eigenen Grund und Boden umgeht?
-ist so ein Bauvorhaben genehmigungspflichtig? Wenn ja: wer genehmigt sowas? Wenn nein: warum nicht?
-in der Steiermark wird der Bau von Forststrassen gefördert. Wurde hier auch Steuergeld verwendet?
-die Strasse dient der Holzbringung, eh klar. Warum muss dafür eigentlich die Topografie den verwendeten Geräten angepasst werden und nicht umgekehrt? Gibt es keine schonendere Methoden? Oder werden diese nicht so gut gefördert?
-wenn schon die ganze Naturzerstörung nicht abwendbar gewesen sein möge: warum nicht die strasse 10 Höhenmeter tiefer ansetzen, damit der Weg erhalten bleibt. Schaut so aus als wollte wer explizit den Weg weg haben
-auf Ö1 hat mir letzte Woche irgendein Waldexperte weis gemacht, dass Forststrassen wichtig sind, weil sie natürliche Waldlichtungen simulieren. Wo ist der angrennt?
-als Mountainbiker ist man mit einem (im Alpenraum einzigartigen) Verbot des Befahrens von Wanderwegen belegt. Was war noch gleich die Argumentation? Naturzerstörung? 









so hats dort im april noch ausgeschaut:




will ja eh keiner biken auf der autobahn. aber das mit "betreten auf eigener gefahr" ist im lichte des allgemeinen betretungsrechts dann doch zu hinterfragen:




irgendwer hat zu der situation dort eh schon einen passenden text verpasst:




hab der steirischen landwirtschaftskammer ein paar fragen geschickt. bin gespannt ob da was retour kommt...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Juli 2019)

Ja, es ist so furchtbar traurig! :-(

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso man diese Straße jetzt auf einmal braucht und man nach der Paula den Wahnsinn dort auch ohne diesen Weg beseitigen konnte. Damals hätt ich ja noch Verständnis gehabt dort eine Notfall Straße rein zu bauen.

Ich war in den letzten Monaten oft (no na net _ggg_) in der Gegend. Die neue STraße wurde in den Berg gesprengt. unglaublich was da für eine Arbeit dahinter stand! WARUM!?!

Zwei Paula Fotos von damals hab ich euch auch angehängt, die mein Papa am Tag nach dem Orkan gemacht hat. Damals war die Straße wie gesagt nicht nötig und der Weg hat überlebt. Auch ein Waldbrand vor ein paar Jahren hatte keine großen negativen Auswirkungen...


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Juli 2019)

bern schrieb:


> Der wohl schönste Wanderweg auf den Schöckl ist Geschichte


"Kotzsmiley" 



bern schrieb:


> wenn schon die ganze Naturzerstörung nicht abwendbar gewesen sein möge: warum nicht die strasse 10 Höhenmeter tiefer ansetzen


Das frage ich mich immer auch, und wenn ich einen Förster erwische, dann den auch -- WARUM??? Stammel stammel und verschleier verschleier ist die "Antwort". Meine Vermutung auf Grund eigener Erfahrung: der Bay. Staatsforst lässt oft durch ausländische Billigunternehmen abholzen, die sich in der Gegend natürlich nicht auskennen. Dann heisst es wohl: dem Wanderweg folgen, dann passt's schon ... . Anders kann ich's mir nicht erklären. Dass in der STK auch noch Absicht dahiner steckt, kann ich mir allerdings schon sehr wohl vorstellen ...

Einfach nur krank das Ganze!


----------



## DerohneName (15. Juli 2019)

Soweit ich weiß ist das Aufschütten (vor allem mit solchen Drecksmaterial) illegal bzw. Mindestens genehmigungspflichtig. 
Hier im Wienerwald (rund um die Gemeinde Klosterneuburg und Kahlenberg etc.) Holzen sie auch wie die Verrückten...Vorwand Eschensterben. In Wirklichkeit 80% Buchen und es wird einfach teils hunderte Meter der Wald komplett gerodet und später mit so Bauchschutt/ Steinen die Forststraße aufgefüllt anstatt den Boden zu ebnen. 

Es wird einerseits alles illegal gemacht und andererseits werden die Bäume monatelang im Wald gelagert- wunderbar für die Vermehrung von Schädlingen. 

Ich verstehe es auch nicht- hier wurde sukzessive jedes Jahr der Wald regelrecht vernichtet. 

Traurig dass gegen solche Sachen nix gemacht wird


----------



## payne (15. Juli 2019)

Hier am Gießhübl,Baden, Mödling usw usw  das selbe Bild die Holzen alles ab fürs Bio Kraftwerk eine Schande alles unter den Deckmantel Umweltschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (15. Juli 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Hier am Gießhübl,Baden, Mödling usw usw  das selbe Bild die Holzen alles ab fürs Bio Kraftwerk eine Schande alles unter den Deckmantel Umweltschutz


Echt? Scheiße dachte dass die da beim Naturpark nix machen dürfen- wobei bei uns würde auch eine 400m2 ""Gartenhütte"" beim Naturschutzgebiet gebaut und auch sonst am.anderen Berg das Naturschutzgebiet komplett verwüstet+ 4m breite Schotterstraße gebaut. 

Am Anninger letztes Jahr fand ich es nicht so schlimm- aber vielleicht fällt es einfach nicht auf wenn man vorher noch nicht dort war.


----------



## payne (15. Juli 2019)

Anninger habens auch Brutal Abgeholzt.


----------



## jawbone (15. Juli 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Hier am Gießhübl,Baden, Mödling usw usw  das selbe Bild die Holzen alles ab fürs Bio Kraftwerk eine Schande alles unter den Deckmantel Umweltschutz


ich arbeit in der branche und muss dem schwachsinn mal echt widersprechen; für ein "bio kraftwerk" wird ganz sicher nix extra abgeholzt! in einem biomasseheiz(kraft)werk wird nur das "minderwertigste" holzsortiment verheizt, sprich jene teile vom baum die nicht anderweitig bereits verwertet werden. nur um brennholz herzustellen geht kein bauer in den wald... (schadholz, was gesetzlich entfernt werden muss, ist natürlich ein anderes thema)


----------



## payne (15. Juli 2019)

Na was glaubst hast am Gießhübl zu 50% Minterwertiges Holz die Holen da alles raus was sie Früher nicht mal angesehen hätten.


----------



## jawbone (15. Juli 2019)

ich kenn den gießhübel nicht; wenn das windwurf ist, kann schon sein, dass das großteils in thermische verwertung geht. holz das unter spannung liegt kann man leider kaum mehr verwerten...
aber wie gesagt, nur für die thermische verwertung wird nichts abgeholzt, das kannst du hier noch drei mal schreiben. kein heizwerk kann so viel zahlen wie die sägeindustrie und mit den aktuell gehäuften kalamitäten (windwurf, schneebruch, eisbruch, käferholz...) ist schadholz ohne ende am markt. in kärnten wird inzwischen das schadholz sogar nach china verschifft...


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2019)

Naja, dank der Trockenheit gibts in Deutschland und den Anrainerstaaten sehr viel Käferholz. Für einen Festmeter Fichte den man z.Z den großen Sägewerken verkauft werden gerade noch 35€ gezahlt. Für eine Tonne Pellets muß man aber 250€ berappen. Es landet inzwischen sehr viel in der thermischen Verwertung. Es werden sogar in den USA ganze Wälder abgeholzt, die dann zum Großteil in der EU verheizt werden. z.B. von Enviva. Mitbegründer übrigens ein Österreicher 









						Energieträger: Wie Holzpellets die Wälder ruinieren
					

Die große Nachfrage nach Holzpellets verschärft die Bedrohung ökologisch wertvoller Wälder




					www.spektrum.de
				




Und das Alles dank der Förderung für erneuerbare Energien in der EU


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juli 2019)

Wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass solche Straßen illegal sind? Die durchlaufen natürlich die nötigen Genehmigungsverfahren.
Warum, weshalb, wieso man die baut - das können auch nur die Eigentümer bzw. Betriebsleiter sagen.
Da Straßen heute LKW tauglich sein sollten, ist entsprechender Tiefbau nötig.

Aber an sich ist es ja leicht verständlich: Ohne Erschließung durch Straßen sind die Flächen quasi wertlos. Nicht mal Jäger wollen heute noch zu Fuß geben. Die Erschließung der Alpen hat seit Jahrhunderten Tradition.

Amerikanische Pellets in Europa? Haben wir keinen Holzüberschuss? Zumindest in Österreich ist das Angebot an Holz bei weitem größer als die Nachfrage.

Da der Klimawandel im Wald gnadenlos zuschlägt, werden wir noch sehr sehr viel erleben. Die Wälder werden in zehn, fünfzehn Jahren komplett anders aussehen.


----------



## payne (15. Juli 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Naja, dank der Trockenheit gibts in Deutschland und den Anrainerstaaten sehr viel Käferholz. Für einen Festmeter Fichte den man z.Z den großen Sägewerken verkauft werden gerade noch 35€ gezahlt. Für eine Tonne Pellets muß man aber 250€ berappen. Es landet inzwischen sehr viel in der thermischen Verwertung. Es werden sogar in den USA ganze Wälder abgeholzt, die dann zum Großteil in der EU verheizt werden. z.B. von Enviva. Mitbegründer übrigens ein Österreicher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das sage ich ja kenne ein Parr Einheimische die mir Erzählten das es Direkt hierher geht. 






						Willkommen bei der EVN | Energie. Wasser. Leben. | EVN
					

Die EVN ist Ihre Expertin und Versorgerin in Sachen Energie ✓ Von Wärme über Wasser bis Sonnenstrom ✓ Tarife, Information & mehr ► Jetzt informieren!




					www.evn.at


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juli 2019)

Na dann wart mal, bis wir auf Biolandwirtschaft und Photovoltaik umgestellt haben.


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2019)

Biolandwirtschaft für Biogas.....

ab und zu denk ich ihr seit in Ö genauso deppert wie wir in D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (15. Juli 2019)

Hier in Österreich nur noch Krank das ganze.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juli 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Hier in Österreich nur noch Krank das ganze.


...nur in Österreich?

Biogas ansich wäre ein tolle Sache. Wenn man es aus "Abfall" erzeugen würde. Aber die Strukturen und Verbände haben sich der Sache angenommen und ein weiteres Mal etwas schlechtes aus einer guten Idee gemacht. Im Dienste des schnellen Profits.

Andererseits, wie sollen die vielen E-SUVs "betankt" werden? Da müssen wir wohl den Gürtel etwas enger schnallen und weitere Landwirtschaftsflächen für 250 PS und 800 km Reichweite bei 5 t Gesamtgewicht und 200 km/h Spitze für die Biogasproduktion freigeben.


----------



## franzam (18. Juli 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nur in Österreich?
> 
> 
> Andererseits, wie sollen die vielen E-SUVs "betankt" werden? Da müssen wir wohl den Gürtel etwas enger schnallen und weitere Landwirtschaftsflächen für 250 PS und 800 km Reichweite bei 5 t Gesamtgewicht und 200 km/h Spitze für die Biogasproduktion freigeben.



und alles damit man die Kids zur Friday for Future Demo fahren kann....


----------



## geronet (26. Juli 2019)

6 traumhafte Mountainbike-Trails in den Alpen - Bergwelten
					

Weiter Ausblick, enge Pfade: Daraus werden Mountainbiker-Träume gemacht. Wir stellen euch  6 der schönsten Singletrails in den Alpen vor.




					www.bergwelten.com
				




Den öst. Sender Servus-TV und die Sendung Bergwelten mag ich eigentlich ganz gern, aber die Trail-Tipps kann man sich ja sonstwo hinschieben.

Der erste ist bestimmt eine "lohnenswerte Abfahrt", oder nicht?

Bei Nummer zwei fährt fast kein Mensch per Rad da hoch, sondern alle mit der Gondel. Der Trail ist oben in die Skipiste irgendwie total lieblos reingedrückt, total zerbremst und weiter unten größtenteils eine langweilige Murmelbahn.

Der dritte hat eine Zeitsperre ab 9 Uhr, da fährt auch keiner mit dem Rad hoch sondern alle mit Transportern -> wurden einfach zuviele.

Der letzte ist von Münchnern total überlaufen, macht bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## dopero (26. Juli 2019)

Finde den Fehler in folgender Aussage: "Traumhafte Mountainbike-Trails in Österreich."


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. Juli 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler in folgender Aussage: "Traumhafte Mountainbike-Trails in Österreich."


Die Trails sind schon schön, aber fahren darf man sie halt nicht.
Das wird halt immer gerne weg gelassen.


----------



## Athabaske (26. Juli 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Die Trails sind schon schön, aber fahren darf man sie halt nicht.


...dann sind es eben auch keine Mountainbike-Trails.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juli 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Die Trails sind schon schön, aber fahren darf man sie halt nicht.
> Das wird halt immer gerne weg gelassen.


Das sind erlaubte trails in dem bericht

Lg


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juli 2019)

geronet schrieb:


> Der dritte hat eine Zeitsperre ab 9 Uhr, da fährt auch keiner mit dem Rad hoch sondern alle mit Transportern -> wurden einfach zuviele.


Schön und gut zu fahren ist er trotzdem...
Wer sich die 2000hm auf dieser Straße mit dem MTB gibt ist Masochist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiviuU (29. Juli 2019)

Ich sog immer zu den Jäger: die russen kommen, renn um deine leben! Und fahr einfach weiter


----------



## payne (11. August 2019)

*DIE FOLGEN DES KLIMAWANDELS*
*Sollen Waldbesitzer für Klimaschäden entschädigt werden? Ja, sagt Forstbesitzer Montecuccoli









						Sollen Waldbesitzer für Klimaschäden entschädigt werden? Ja, sagt Forstbesitzer Montecuccoli
					

Der Klimawandel setzt den Wäldern zu. Einer der größten privaten Waldbesitzer Österreichs, Felix Montecuccoli, fordert eine Milliarde Euro Unterstützung für Forstwirte. Ist das fair?




					www.derstandard.at
				




Unglaublich Dreist der Typ. *


----------



## DerohneName (11. August 2019)

payne schrieb:


> *DIE FOLGEN DES KLIMAWANDELS*
> *Sollen Waldbesitzer für Klimaschäden entschädigt werden? Ja, sagt Forstbesitzer Montecuccoli
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gerade gelesen. 

Wenn man in seinen Wald fahren möchte ist das unrechtmäßige Eigentunsnutzung- ne Milliarden Steuergeld hingegen hat ja keinen Eigentümer... Sollen wohl die Dummbürger einfach so rüberwachsen lassen. 

Dieser geldgeile Rotzlümmel baut seit Jahrzehnten Monokulturen an nur um den Gewinn zu maximieren, hat viele Klagen wegen illegaler Abholzung vor und hinter sich und fordert jetzt für seine Ignoranz noch Geld? 

Am liebsten sind mir ja die Waldbesitzer: Mit dem Harvester alles abholzen wegen "Borkenkäfer" und "Eschensterben" aber das Holz dann 1 Jahr brach am Weg liegen lassen- nieeee gefundenes zuhause für Schädlinge. 

Hier muss Mal von der Justiz richtig, richtig hart durchgegriffen werden- was in letzter Zeit im Wienerwald illegal abgeholzt/gelagert wird ist eine absolute Frechheit. 


Der Oasch soll den Wald doch abgeben wenns keine Gewinne bringt und er so für die Allgemeinheit Auftritt


----------



## payne (11. August 2019)

Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren .


----------



## DerohneName (11. August 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren .


Hypo und VW lassen grüßen


----------



## Athabaske (11. August 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Hypo und VW lassen grüßen


...und sämtliche weitere Banken im großen Stil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. August 2019)

payne schrieb:


> Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren .





DerohneName schrieb:


> Hypo und VW lassen grüßen





Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und sämtliche weitere Banken im großen Stil.


It's capitalism, stupid.
Das ich als gelernter DDR-Bürger Euch das erklären muss


----------



## Athabaske (12. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> It's capitalism, stupid.
> Das ich als gelernter DDR-Bürger Euch das erklären muss


...dann fang mal an. Als Auswuchs des Kapitalismus erkennen, schaffe ich noch selbst. Weshalb das aber zwangsläufig so sein muss, das kann ich nicht erklären.


----------



## DerohneName (12. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> It's capitalism, stupid.
> Das ich als gelernter DDR-Bürger Euch das erklären muss


Bitte, das ist genau das GEGENTEIL des Kapitalismus. 
Ich dachte, dass sich der Staat eben nicht am Markt "pfuschen" soll. 
Aber klar, wenns super läuft nix abgeben, wenn man Scheiße baut muss der böse Kommunistenstaat dann doch unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Wird das nun zum Sammelbecken der Altlinken? ;D
In letzter Zeit hört man das oft. Selbst am Klimawandel soll der Kapitalismus schuld sein. 

Dabei glaube ich, dass die allermeisten nicht ganz verstanden haben, was Kapitalismus überhaupt ist, dafür aber eine sehr romantische Sichtweise vom Sozialismus bis Kommunismus haben.

Wie war denn das damals mit dem Umweltschutz in der DDR? Die riesigen Agrarstrukturen im heutigen Ostdeutschland sind ein Ausfluss der DDR. Die riesigen Waldstrukturen in Österreich ein Ausfluss der Monarchie. 

Graf Monte ist Lobbyist. Was soll der sonst fordern? Dass die Wälder in 20 Jahren komplett anders als heute aussehen werden, habe ich schon geschrieben. Ich finde das spannend und hoffe, dass die Chancen genutzt werden. In den letzten 20 Jahren hat man sie verschlafen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dabei glaube ich, dass die allermeisten nicht ganz verstanden haben, was Kapitalismus überhaupt ist, dafür aber eine sehr romantische Sichtweise vom Sozialismus bis Kommunismus haben.


...dann wage ich es noch einmal zu fragen - was ist Kapitalismus?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Also ich habe ja nicht so viel VWL an der Uni, aber ich habe Mankiw aufmerksam gelesen und auch sonst noch einiges.
Für mich bedeutet Kapitalismus: "Alles hat einen Preis".


----------



## payne (13. August 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dann wage ich es noch einmal zu fragen - was ist Kapitalismus?


Ausbeutung von Mensch, Tier und Umwelt


----------



## mw.dd (13. August 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Weshalb das aber zwangsläufig so sein muss, das kann ich nicht erklären.


Gewinn ist das, was vom Umsatz nach Abzug der Kosten übrig bleibt. Wenn man die Kosten also auf andere abwälzen kann...


DerohneName schrieb:


> Bitte, das ist genau das GEGENTEIL des Kapitalismus.
> Ich dachte, dass sich der Staat eben nicht am Markt "pfuschen" soll.


Ob die Kosten auf "den Staat", "die Gesellschaft oder wen auch immer verteilt werden ist doch egal?


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wird das nun zum Sammelbecken der Altlinken? ;D


Ist Betretungsrecht nicht Sozialismus pur? 



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dabei glaube ich, dass die allermeisten nicht ganz verstande


Ich denke ja eher, das hier einige romantische Vorstellungen vom Kapitalismus als "soziale Marktwirtschaft" haben...


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie war denn das damals mit dem Umweltschutz in der DDR?


Gab es nicht. Weder das Bewusstsein noch die Ressourcen - also auch keine Taten.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutet Kapitalismus: "Alles hat einen Preis".


...alles?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Ja, alles. Selbst wenn kein Geld dafür fließt, hat es einen Preis. Der muss nicht unbedingt in Geld bestimmbar sein, jedenfalls nicht so einfach. Wenn du mit dem Bike im Wald herum fährst - wie viel wäre dir das in Geld wert?
Jetzt wirst du sicher mit dem Marktversagen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du sicher mit dem Marktversagen kommen.


...nein. Aber es gibt zumindest in meinem Leben Dinge, die keinen Preis im Sinne einer Marktwirtschaftslehre haben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Jein. Dazu müssten wir jetzt den Unterschied zwischen Preis und Wert definieren. 
Du kannst aber auch den Umweg über Angebot und Nachfrage gehen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch den Umweg über Angebot und Nachfrage gehen.


...wird im Zusammenhang mit Marktwirtschaft gerne erwähnt - nur leider lassen sich die wenigsten Vorgänge damit erklären. Der Mensch ist (leider, gottseidank?) nicht rein logisch, sondern zuerst emotional.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Auch Emotionen haben ihren Preis. Und was für einen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auch Emotionen haben ihren Preis. Und was für einen.


...werden aber nicht nach Angebot und Nachfrage bewertet.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Glaub ich schon. Schau dir den Heiratsmarkt an. Oder die Tantiemen eines Schlagersternchens. 
Oder ganz einfach den Mountainbike Markt. Ich kenne jemanden, für den kommen nur Pivot, Yeti oder Santa Cruz in Frage. Rate mal, warum? Und er zahlt ohne zu Murren die Preise. 4.000 Euro für einen Rahmen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Glaub ich schon. Schau dir den Heiratsmarkt an.


...Romantiker? Also Marktwirtschafts-Romantiker?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Nein, nein. 
Ich denke nur, dass Menschen weitaus rationaler entscheiden, als man landläufig denkt.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2019)

...und das ist der Punkt, an dem ich vollkommen anderer Meinung bin. Ansonsten gäbe es die typischen Auswüchse unserer Konsumgesellschaft gar nicht. Rationale Entscheidungen fallen da sicherlich sehr selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Rational für wen? 
Das ist der springende Punkt, denke ich.


----------



## ruppidog (13. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> …Das ist der springende Punkt…


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. August 2019)

Weißt' eh: Heute so, morgen so und übermorgen wieder ganz anders. Und jede dieser Entscheidungen war zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Fällung hoch rational.


----------



## bobo2606 (15. August 2019)

Rein rational wäre der Sozialismus eine geile Gesellschaftsform...
Nur leider hat sie bisher noch nirgends funktioniert ......


----------



## franzam (15. August 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dann wage ich es noch einmal zu fragen - was ist Kapitalismus?





payne schrieb:


> Ausbeutung von Mensch, Tier und Umwelt


ach, die Ausbeutung von Mensch und Natur hat im Sozialismus, bzw. Kommunismus noch besser funktioniert. Da musste man bei uns im Grenzland nur über den Zaun sehen


----------



## payne (15. August 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> ach, die Ausbeutung von Mensch und Natur hat im Sozialismus, bzw. Kommunismus noch besser funktioniert. Da musste man bei uns im Grenzland nur über den Zaun sehen


Habe ich auch nicht geschrieben das es nicht so wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (25. September 2019)

Gelöscht


----------



## NobbyRalph (25. September 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Rein rational wäre der Sozialismus eine geile Gesellschaftsform...



erklär mal, was daran "geil" wäre



bobo2606 schrieb:


> Nur leider hat sie bisher noch nirgends funktioniert ......



welch Überraschung


----------



## Helselot (26. September 2019)

Bei uns in der Salzburg Stadt wird auch seit Jahren ein legaler Single-Trail vom Hausberg angekündigt, um den Auswuchs an illegalen Fahrten einzudämmen! Leider scheiterte es bis jetzt, wie so oft in Österreich, an den Grundstückseigentümern. Ist halt schade, dass so eine stinkreiche Stadt nur auf die Touristen in der Altstadt schaut und nicht auf die 150.0000 Einwohner rundherum! Da muss man schon neidvoll nach Innsbruck oder Wien blicken. Die haben ein hervorragendes Netzwerk an legalen Trails geschaffen. Da zolle ich den Verantwortlichen großen Respekt, dass die das durchgebracht haben! Bin vor kurzen meinen Hometrail gefahren und musste feststellen, dass fast 10cm große Scherben auf dem Trail liegen! Mir schwant Böses, dass das willkürlich gemacht wurde. Gott sei Dank habe ich mich mir keinen Patschen geholt.  Echt schade, dass wir in Österreich mit perfektem Wegenetz nur in der Illegalität fahren können.  Wenn der Herr Kurz wieder gewinnt, wird sich hierbei fix nix ändern, weil genau der die Großgrundbesitzer vertritt!  Natürlich könnte ich die umliegenden Bikeparks ansteuern. Hab nur keine Lust extra mit dem Auto zum legalen Trailangebot zu fahren, was ich sowieso vor der Haustüre hab. Das ist ökologisch auch nicht das Wahre in Zeiten des Klimawandels!


----------



## DerohneName (26. September 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Salzburg Stadt wird auch seit Jahren ein legaler Single-Trail vom Hausberg angekündigt, um den Auswuchs an illegalen Fahrten einzudämmen! Leider scheiterte es bis jetzt, wie so oft in Österreich, an den Grundstückseigentümern. Ist halt schade, dass so eine stinkreiche Stadt nur auf die Touristen in der Altstadt schaut und nicht auf die 150.0000 Einwohner rundherum! Da muss man schon neidvoll nach Innsbruck oder Wien blicken. Die haben ein hervorragendes Netzwerk an legalen Trails geschaffen. Da zolle ich den Verantwortlichen großen Respekt, dass die das durchgebracht haben! Bin vor kurzen meinen Hometrail gefahren und musste feststellen, dass fast 10cm große Scherben auf dem Trail liegen! Mir schwant Böses, dass das willkürlich gemacht wurde. Gott sei Dank habe ich mich mir keinen Patschen geholt.  Echt schade, dass wir in Österreich mit perfektem Wegenetz nur in der Illegalität fahren können.  Wenn der Herr Kurz wieder gewinnt, wird sich hierbei fix nix ändern, weil genau der die Großgrundbesitzer vertritt!


Das ist hier in Wien aber nur mit guter Vereinsarbeit möglich gewesen. Da waren (soweit ich weiß) aber auch paar gute Anwälte, welche selber biken,  gleich von Anfang an mit dabei.
Hat alles in Weidlingbach begonnen- da war das Stift Klosterneuburg aber auch seeeeeeehr kulant beim Trailbau und haben den illegalen Trail früher auch toleriert. Das hätte mit nem eingeschnappten Eigentümer genau anders herum ausgehen können. 

In Wien sind halt nicht nur Erzkonservative in der Stadtregierung- was willst gegen ne "Dirndl-Koalition" bitte machen?
Wenn man gegen Eigentümer und Stadt kämpfen muss, kann man es eh gleich bleiben lassen. 

Ich bin sehr froh- jetzt ist der Südtiroler Trail auch legal und das Streckennetz wird immer größer. 
 Wenn man die Spaziergänger immer nett grüßt und evtl. bissl Small-Talk führt, wirft das gleich ein ganz anderes Licht auf die Biker- also immer schön viel tratschen ;-)

Gibt es eigentlich Neugkeit bezüglich der Legalisierung rund um den Anninger?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (26. September 2019)

Was bitte ist um Innsbruck so toll und Legal?


----------



## Helselot (26. September 2019)

Bikepark Mutters, Arzler Alm, Nordketten Singletrail etc. Das sind schon mal 3 sehr gute Singletrail Angebote direkt in und neben der Stadt. Wir haben rund um Salzburg nur deppate legale Forststraßen, die mim Enduro nicht so geil sind. Bin schon ein paar davon mit meinem vorigen Spark gefahren. Da war das Naturerlebnis natürlich genial, aber der DH auf der Forststraße retour hat sich spaßmäßig in Grenzen gehalten.
In Tirol ist es auf Grund der massiven Abhängigkeit am Tourismus auch ein bissal entspannter als bei uns im genauso touristischen Gebiet! Dirndl Koalition ist natürlich so eine Sache. Nur ist diese bis auf Neos fast ident der Regierung Tirols. Salzburg Stadt ist leider auf Grund der leider nun vorherrschenden konservativen Mehrheit schwarz und nimmer rot als zuvor. 
Aus meiner Skateboard-Vergangenheit weiß ich wie wichtig ein Verein ist. Dieser hat uns damals zu einem richtig guten Concrete Skatepark unter einer Brück geholfen. Das war aber noch zu SPÖ Zeiten und der Park hat auch 100.000e Euros gekostet. Der Trail am Gaisberg wäre ja perfekt für Red Bull als Sponsor! Es soll über den stark frequentierten Rundwanderweg eine Brücke gebaut werden, damit sich die Biker und Wanderer nicht in die Quere kommen. Das verzögert wieder alles, obwohl der Trailverlauf über ein alte Skipiste schon stand. Kostenpunkt 70.000 Euro.  Den Rest des Trailbaus muss auch wer finanzieren, da die Stadt nur einen Teil davon übernimmt. Also wieder geht's nur ums deppate Geld, obwohl das für Redbull Peanuts wären, wenn die den Trail sponsern.

Wens interessiert, kann sich auf folgendem Link erkundigen, wie es den 10.000en Bikern in Salzburg und Umgebung geht.

https://www.salzburg24.at/news/salzburg/gaisberg-trail-vollgas-richtung-startschuss-68928490


----------



## Helselot (26. September 2019)

Ich habe in Wien studiert. Damals war ich noch auf den Skateboard Trip. Da ist aber in Wien in den letzten Jahren auch einiges gebaut worden. Bei uns gehört auch sehr viel dem Stift St. Peter. Man müsste mal mit denen reden, um legale Möglichkeiten zu schaffen.


----------



## Helselot (26. September 2019)

Vielleicht werde ich mich doch mal in Richtung Bayern bewegen. War bis jetzt noch nie dort. Trails gibts ja en masse. Da haben wir halt ziemliches Glück direkt an der Grenze zu leben. Alles easy ist es auf der anderen Seite des Flusses aber auch nicht! Am ersten guten Hügel mit super Trails, dem Högl, gab es vor kurzen auch viele Probleme bezüglich ausufernder DH-Aktivitäten auf illegal gebauten Strecken. Auch im Bezug auf Eigentumsrechte war da einiges nötig die Wogen zwischen allen Parteien zu glätten.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. September 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das ist hier in Wien aber nur mit guter Vereinsarbeit möglich gewesen. Da waren (soweit ich weiß) aber auch paar gute Anwälte, welche selber biken,  gleich von Anfang an mit dabei.
> Hat alles in Weidlingbach begonnen- da war das Stift Klosterneuburg aber auch seeeeeeehr kulant beim Trailbau und haben den illegalen Trail früher auch toleriert. Das hätte mit nem eingeschnappten Eigentümer genau anders herum ausgehen können.
> 
> In Wien sind halt nicht nur Erzkonservative in der Stadtregierung- was willst gegen ne "Dirndl-Koalition" bitte machen?
> ...


Gibt ja schon legale trails Bobbahn isg legal, hintern tempel ist auch ein legaler trail ....

Hier gibts immer wieder https://www.wienerwald.info/mountainbiken

Lg


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Gibt ja schon legale trails Bobbahn isg legal, hintern tempel ist auch ein legaler trail ....
> 
> Hier gibts immer wieder https://www.wienerwald.info/mountainbiken
> 
> Lg


Der war gut...1250km MTB Strecke... Davon gaaaanze 80km singeltrail... Und nur noch 32% Asphalt... Ein absoluter MTB  Alptraum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (26. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der war gut...1250km MTB Strecke... Davon gaaaanze 80km singeltrail... Und nur noch 32% Asphalt... Ein absoluter MTB  Alptraum....


Bis vor 2 jahren waren es 0% trail  aber in wien und umgebung gibt es eh wrnig probleme ...


----------



## Helselot (26. September 2019)

Also ich beneide euch darum! Das ist im Vergleich zu Restösterreich eh schon ordentlich!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (26. September 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Bikepark Mutters, Arzler Alm, Nordketten Singletrail etc. Das sind schon mal 3 sehr gute Singletrail Angebote direkt in und neben der Stadt.



Im Vergleich zu Forststraßen kann man das schon als gut bezeichnen.
Aber Nordkette würden 90% nicht runter kommen, daher kann man den nicht wirklich dazu zählen.
Arzler ist zum Teil ganz nett, aber heuer das 3/4 Jahr leider ein Teil durch Lawinenschaden nicht fahrbar.
Über Mutters will ich nicht sprechen, das ist eine Frechheit was die da treiben...


----------



## Diet. (28. September 2019)

Als Präsident war er nicht so der Bringer, aber so einer bei Euch ganz oben.....




Jetzt wieder in der Ernsthaftmodus, die Woche war ich beruflich in der Steiermark und habe mich geärgert doch kein Bike ins Auto gelegt zu haben.
Bis auf einen Tag war das Wetter sehr gut dafür.
Aber was laut euren Berichten da abgeht, da bin ich im Spessart und Thüringen gut aufgehoben, gab auch noch nie Ärger, sogar ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Jäger in Thüringen, was ich bei dessen ersten Anblick nie gedacht hätte.

Gruß Diet.


----------



## Helselot (30. September 2019)

@Blacksheep87: Das mit dem Nordketten Singletrail stimmt natürlich. Der ist schon ein anderes Kaliber. Wenn man sich zu dem die YT Videos anschaut, kommt man aus dem Staunen nimmer raus. Echt extrem anspruchsvoll und Steil das Gelände. Meinst zum Bikepark Mutters die Fullface und Transport Thematik seitens der IVB oder generell die Atmosphäre und Rahmenbedingen im Park? Bin jetzt sehr neugierig!


----------



## MUFC (30. September 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> @Blacksheep87: Das mit dem Nordketten Singletrail stimmt natürlich. Der ist schon ein anderes Kaliber. Wenn man sich zu dem die YT Videos anschaut, kommt man aus dem Staunen nimmer raus. Echt extrem anspruchsvoll und Steil das Gelände. Meinst zum Bikepark Mutters die Fullface und Transport Thematik seitens der IVB oder generell die Atmosphäre und Rahmenbedingen im Park? Bin jetzt sehr neugierig!



ich war seit 3 jahren nicht mehr im bikepark ibk, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass er die situation im park meint. komplett überteuert für das was sie bieten.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. September 2019)

@MUFC hats richtig erkannt, für das was sie bieten ist es viel zu teuer, vor allem heuer wo die Bahn in Götzens auch noch zu hat verlangen die das selbe oder sogar mehr wie letztes Jahr.
Auch sind die 1 1/2 „Trails“ nicht wirklich berauschend.
Wie bitte kommt man dazu einen Forstweg als Trail zu bezeichnen?

Elferlifte und Bergeralm sind noch halbwegs in der nähe, dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen denn je 2 Strecken haben mich immer davon abgehalten da hin zu fahren.

Da fahr ich lieber etwas länger und bin in Serfaus, Leogang, Nauders oder Sölden...

Wenn man jetzt in und rund um IBK gute legale Trails befahren will und wo selbst rauf treten kann, dann würd ich das auch gern wissen 

Strecken gibts einige, die machen auch Spaß, nur bewegt man sich da dann nicht mehr im Legalen Bereich.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Oktober 2019)

Das größere Problem in IBK ist doch, dass sie so gut wie überhaupt keine legalen Naturtrails haben. Zwei gibt es, aber die sind nur im Rahmen einer sechs Stunden Tour machbar. Außer man fährt so viel wie möglich mit dem Auto.


----------



## Helselot (1. Oktober 2019)

@Tyrolens: Danke für den Status Bericht bezüglich Innsbruck. Trotz aller Widrigkeiten gibt es in und um Innsbruck wesentlich mehr zum Biken als um das von der Größe her vergleichbare Salzburg samt ähnlicher geographischer Lage. Aber ich denke positiv! Irgendwann werden sich alle Grundstückseigentümer am Gaisberg in welcher Form auch immer einigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Oktober 2019)

Man kann hier auch illegal ganz gut biken.


----------



## Helselot (1. Oktober 2019)

Ja! Wie bei uns, wen man nett grüßt und auf Sicht fährt, gibt's auf meinen Hometrails keinerlei Probleme. Gott sei Dank! Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Fahre auch immer zu atypischen Zeiten (Am Abend oder Mittags). Da ist man immer alleine.  Gibt's nicht im Tiroler Unterland in der Wörgler-Kufsteiner Gegend ein paar legale Trails außer Kitzbühel/St. Johann? Oder täusche ich mich da? Bist du schon den Hahnenkamm Trail in Kitzbühel gefahren? Woher aus Tirol bist du genau?


----------



## MUFC (1. Oktober 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Ja! Wie bei uns, wen man nett grüßt und auf Sicht fährt, gibt's auf meinen Hometrails keinerlei Probleme. Gott sei Dank! Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Fahre auch immer zu atypischen Zeiten (Am Abend oder Mittags). Da ist man immer alleine.  Gibt's nicht im Tiroler Unterland in der Wörgler-Kufsteiner Gegend ein paar legale Trails außer Kitzbühel/St. Johann? Oder täusche ich mich da? Bist du schon den Hahnenkamm Trail in Kitzbühel gefahren? Woher aus Tirol bist du genau?



in kirchberg gibts trails (per lift erreichbar), aber sind eher langweilig.
der hahnenkam trail ist ein flow trail - wenn überhaupt. hab da aber nur bilder gesehen.


----------



## Helselot (2. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Info! In Kirchberg ist welcher Trail? Kenne nur den neuen Trail in St. Johann vom Kitzbüheler Horn. Was ist jetzt eigentlich mim Fleckalmtrail? Der ist doch irgendwie gesperrt gewesen wegen Seilbahnarbeiten, oder?


----------



## ruppidog (2. Oktober 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> In Kirchberg ist welcher Trail?







__





						Cycling & mountainbiking in Brixen, Kirchberg and Westendorf
					

Cycling and mountainbiking in Brixen, Kirchberg and Westendorf - Right in the heart of the Kitzbühel Alps bike-paradise! The gentle grassy hills of Brixental Valley are the perfect playground for all types of cyclists. Mountain bikers get to choose from countless mountain bike tours




					www.kitzbueheler-alpen.com


----------



## Helselot (2. Oktober 2019)

Danke dir! Bis auf den Wiegalmtrail sind mir die drei anderen Trails ein Begriff. Neu ist noch der Hahnenkamm-Trail. Der Lisi Osl Trail und der Wiegalm Trail klingen für mich ganz gut, da sie nicht zu schwer sein sollen. Aber eigentlich kann ich da gleich nach Saalbach fahren. Dort habe ich mehr Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin südöstlich von Innsbruck unterwegs. Kufstein bis Wörgl ist meines Wissens ziemlich dürftig. Die Wildschönau soll gut sein.


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. Oktober 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Bikepark Mutters, Arzler Alm, Nordketten Singletrail etc. Das sind schon mal 3 sehr gute Singletrail Angebote direkt in und neben der Stadt. Wir haben rund um Salzburg nur deppate legale Forststraßen, die mim Enduro nicht so geil sind. Bin schon ein paar davon mit meinem vorigen Spark gefahren. Da war das Naturerlebnis natürlich genial, aber der DH auf der Forststraße retour hat sich spaßmäßig in Grenzen gehalten.
> In Tirol ist es auf Grund der massiven Abhängigkeit am Tourismus auch ein bissal entspannter als bei uns im genauso touristischen Gebiet! Dirndl Koalition ist natürlich so eine Sache. Nur ist diese bis auf Neos fast ident der Regierung Tirols. Salzburg Stadt ist leider auf Grund der leider nun vorherrschenden konservativen Mehrheit schwarz und nimmer rot als zuvor.
> Aus meiner Skateboard-Vergangenheit weiß ich wie wichtig ein Verein ist. Dieser hat uns damals zu einem richtig guten Concrete Skatepark unter einer Brück geholfen. Das war aber noch zu SPÖ Zeiten und der Park hat auch 100.000e Euros gekostet. Der Trail am Gaisberg wäre ja perfekt für Red Bull als Sponsor! Es soll über den stark frequentierten Rundwanderweg eine Brücke gebaut werden, damit sich die Biker und Wanderer nicht in die Quere kommen. Das verzögert wieder alles, obwohl der Trailverlauf über ein alte Skipiste schon stand. Kostenpunkt 70.000 Euro.  Den Rest des Trailbaus muss auch wer finanzieren, da die Stadt nur einen Teil davon übernimmt. Also wieder geht's nur ums deppate Geld, obwohl das für Redbull Peanuts wären, wenn die den Trail sponsern.
> 
> ...


Schade, dass dein Wahlkampfgewäsch nix genützt hat. Übrigens: Klosterneuburg und das Stift Klosterneuburg sind so konservativ wie alle Konservativen Westösterreichs zusammen und - ganz komisch - trotzdem können Biker mit denen offenbar Lösungen schaffen, während die Biker im von Grüninnen regierten Innsbruck bereits beim Busfahren verarscht werden. Biken ist keine Frage des Couleurs.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2019)

Die Grünen mögen keine Singletrail Fahrer. 
Bei den Grünen darfst du auf Forstwegen fahren und Wandern und Laufen und Bergsteigen und Klettern und Skitouren gehen, aber Singletrails sind genauso Tabu wie Alpiner Skilauf.


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Oktober 2019)

Aus der Kärntner Krone mal was neues ....





Lg


----------



## payne (7. Oktober 2019)

Der Gummi Abrieb geht ins Grund Wasser der Abrieb der Autofahrer natürlich nicht


----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich find den Gummiabrieb von Schuhsohlen im Wald viel schlimmer


----------



## Helselot (7. Oktober 2019)

@CreepingDeath: Ich habe überhaupt kein Wahlkampfgewäsch von mir gegeben. Das sind Fakten, die ich hautnah miterlebt hab. Ebenfalls arbeite ich in der Medienbranche und hab mit unterschiedlichen Vertretern aller Landesparteien Kontakt. Politik interessiert mich halt sehr, deshalb meine politische Faktenlage ohne für eine Partei werben zu wollen! 
Biken ist für mich als ehemaliger Skateboarder (Randsportart mit komplett eigenen Ansichten und Weltanschauung) schon wesentlich mehr Mainstream, als es Skaten war. Grad dass man Biker durch alle Altersgruppen findet, taugt mir sehr. Das hat mit Politik recht wenig zu tun. Deshalb bräuchte man einen Verein, so wie bei den WWT. Dann geht vielleicht mal was weiter! 
Die Gesetzeslage in Österreich ist einfach sehr „bescheiden“. Trotzdem hat Tirol durch die Querfinanzierung der Grundstückseigentümer ein großes Angebot geschaffen, das es bei uns im Nachbarbundesland nicht gibt. Das finde ich super!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2019)

Von einer Querfinanzierung kann man hier nicht sprechen. Wegen den paar Euros tut sich das niemand an.

Hauptsächlich liegt es am Naturverständnis.


----------



## Helselot (8. Oktober 2019)

OK! Hab mir gedacht die Tourismusverbände der einzelnen Regionen bezahlen einen gewissen Betrag an die Grundeigentümer, damit gefahren werden darf, oder? Das doch rein aus touristisch wirtschaftlicher Sicht der Grund um dem benachbarten Südtirol Paroli zu bieten.
Was meinst du mit Naturverständnis?


----------



## Helselot (8. Oktober 2019)

@herbert2010: Das mit den Kärntnern ist auch sehr schräg. Der Gummi soll ins Grundwasser kommen!!!!
 WTF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (8. Oktober 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Aus der Kärntner Krone mal was neues ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 920204
> 
> Lg


In dem Fall: Die Biker zeigen sich und suchen den Dialog mit der Dame- wenns nicht klappt- blöd aber besser als die Provokation zu suchen und weiter illegal fahren. 

Ahja: Mit dem Kurz wird eine Reform des ForstG nicht passieren- da sind die Großgrundbesitzer/Bauern viel zu dicht vernetzt. 
(Siehe den Antrag gestern, dass Tierschützer noch härtere Strafen bekommen sollen bei Betritt von Tierhaltungs-Betrieben... Jaja alleine an den Grundrechten rütteln) 

Da bleibt und nur der Dialog mit anderen- oft sind die Besitzer/Eigentümer eh nicht abgeneigt dagegen- unsere Rechtslage ist da eher das Problem (vor allem Haftung)


----------



## Helselot (8. Oktober 2019)

Gut geschrieben! Dialog finde ich auch am besten! Auch auf meinen Hometrails versuche ich immer die Bauern, denen einige Trails gehören, nett zu grüßen und mich mit denen gut zu stellen. Das hilft ungemein, da es sogar ein paar gibt, die selber Biken und die dann natürlich unsere Anliegen verstehen.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Oktober 2019)

Gummiabrieb?

Die gute Nachricht, den Gegnern gehen die Argumente aus...


----------



## scratch_a (8. Oktober 2019)

Aber schon erstaunlich, wie sie immer wieder auf neue Dinge kommen. Wobei mich eine seriösere Untersuchung schon interessieren würde, ob/wie problematisch das wirklich ist/werden könnte. Ob so eine Studie positiv für uns wäre?


----------



## ruppidog (8. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> …Ob so eine Studie positiv für uns wäre?…



Kaum, weil ohne Radfahrer gibts ja 0 Abrieb von Reifen auf Trails, also sicher weniger als wie minimal auch immer..


----------



## scratch_a (8. Oktober 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Kaum, weil ohne Radfahrer gibts ja 0 Abrieb von Reifen auf Trails, also sicher weniger als wie minimal auch immer..



Klar, die Frage ist wohl eher, ob es signifikant sein könnte (z.B. bei sehr steinigen/steilen Bikeparkstrecken, wo mit viel Abrieb gerechnet werden kann). 
Spontan würde ich sagen nein, spielt kaum eine Rolle. Aber (wissenschaftlich) erklären könnte ich es nicht


----------



## imfluss (10. Oktober 2019)

Seite nicht gefunden - Servus TV
					






					www.servus.com


----------



## Helselot (10. Oktober 2019)

So eine dumme Stigmatisierung!


----------



## scratch_a (10. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie bin ich da fast sprachlos. 
Ist ja super, wenn in Kärnten soviel legale Bikestrecken/Flowtrails vorhanden sind ...mein Geld trag ich trotzdem lieber woanders hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (11. Oktober 2019)

imfluss schrieb:


> Seite nicht gefunden - Servus TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man gebe der Bergwacht ein Mountainbike und bitte sie "quer durchs Unterholz" zu fahren. Das mag mit einem MXer noch ansatzweise gehen, aber bestimmt nicht mit einem MTB. 
Wir benutzen nur existierende Wege (oder BAUEN neue Strecken). Ob die nun erlaubt sind - steht insbesondere in Österreich - auf nem anderen Blatt.
WIESO ich darauf rumreite? Es geht um die Darstellung. Hier wird ZERSTÖRUNG suggeriert. Das ist was ganz anderes, als unerlaubte Wegenutzung.


----------



## Helselot (11. Oktober 2019)

Genau wie bei uns! Es wird nur das gefahren, was es sowieso schon gibt. Da wird gar nix zerstört oder irgendwie querfeldein gefahren.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Oktober 2019)

Das "beste" ist ja, dass dort die MTBer und Motocrosser gleichgesetzt werden ... .

Aber im Land der MTB-Illegalität ist das halt alles derselbe Pack .


----------



## aibeekey (12. Oktober 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Genau wie bei uns! Es wird nur das gefahren, was es sowieso schon gibt. Da wird gar nix zerstört oder irgendwie querfeldein gefahren.



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich kenne hier bei mir mehrere trails, die sich vor 5-6 Jahren noch schön durch einen Wald geschlängelt haben. Dieser ist nicht allzu dicht bewachsen. Zwischen den Bäumen also nur wenig Gestrüpp sondern mehr Moos und co. Mittlerweile geht da überall nur noch eine gerade Autobahn runter. Der erste verbremmst sich oder kürzt absichtlich ab. Der nächste sieht die "neue" Linie und folgt usw...
Auch stellen, die vielen eigentlich zu schwer sind haben oft chicken ways, die in die Botanik gefräst werden. Einfach kurz paar Meter tragen oder schieben scheint für viele keine Option zu sein.

Gut ich lebe in einer Studentenstadt, da mag es mehr junge wilde geben. Aber ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht nur wenige schwarze Schafe sondern zu mittlerweile mindestens 50% Vollpfosten auf den trails gibt. Als ich selbst vor knapp 10 Jahren zum studieren hier her kam, gab es deutlich weniger Mountainbiker. Das merkt man den Stadtnahen trails leider sehr sehr Stark an.
Durch den Boom der letzten Jahre gibt es schlicht zu viele, die biken.


----------



## Helselot (12. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns ist das so auf meinen Hometrails. Hier gibts es nur ein paar Singletrails, die seit vielen Jahren befahren werden. Dazwischen einige Verbindungen auf Forstwegen oder Straßenstücken. Sicher gibt es durch die starken Winterschäden im Wald und das daraus überall herumliegende Schadholz ein paar Ersatzwege, aber das ist schon das einzige, wo was Neues entsteht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Mittlerweile geht da überall nur noch eine gerade Autobahn runter.



Ist jetzt leider auch meinem Hometrail passiert. Da sind aber die Trial Motorradfahrer dafür verantwortlich. Und diese komischen Naturfreunde, die den Trail mit Ästen verlegen und was macht der Trialer dann? Der fährt einen Meter daneben vorbei. 

Aber im Vergleich zu dem, was bei euch läuft, sind das bei uns noch immer paradiesische Zustände. Wird auch daran liegen, dass der Trail für Normalos schon zu schwierig ist. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem, weil der Trail bei normaler Nutzung überhaupt keinem Verschleiß unterliegen würde und vor allem würde er niemandem auffallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUFC (15. Oktober 2019)

und es geht weiter:




__





						Tiroler Tageszeitung Online – Nachrichten von jetzt!
					






					www.tt.com


----------



## jawbone (15. Oktober 2019)

was mir generell oft auffällt, man müsste verhaltensregeln für biker aber *auch für fußgeher/wanderer* aufstellen.
am we bin ich auf einem flachen "forstweg" im waldgefahren - da fahren normale autos, richtig breit, links und rechts vom weg kein dichter wald, kein abgrund. dort fahre ich mit gemäßigtem tempo (20-25 km/h) beim ersten pärchen vorbei, beim zweiten, älteren pärchen möchte ich rechts vorbei, da spring die frau aufgeschreckt in alle richtungen und ich hatte mühe auszuweichen bzw. sie macht dann anstalten nach dem motto rowdy etc. eh bekannt.
ich versuche ja zumindest auch immer die fußgeher zu verstehen, wenn es steil ist oder eng etc. fahre ich auch immer extra langsam vorbei oder bleibe stehen, bzw. warte bis sich die fußgeher positionieren können oder checken, dass ein radler kommt und ich eh ohne probleme vorbei komme. aber auf einer quasi straße muss niemand wie wild rumhüpfen.
wenn man klar kommuniziert, fußgeher haben vorrang, radfahrer müssen ausweichen und auch klarmacht, dass man nicht wie wild rumhüpfen muss (weil eben der radler ausweichen muss) würde es schon mal viel helfen. v.a. sollte man jetzt mit den verhaltensregeln anfangen, die alten leute wird man eh nicht mehr erreichen, aber zumindest wissen in 20 jahren dann alle wie es geht...


----------



## Helselot (16. Oktober 2019)

@MUFC: Na echt arg, dass immer alle für ein paar Depperte büßen müssen.  Statt dass alle MTB Kategorien im Einklang miteinander unterwegs sind. Schade!!!!!


----------



## Helselot (16. Oktober 2019)

War gestern das erste Mal im bayrischen Grenzgebiet biken. Was soll ich sagen? Alleine das Gefühl legal unterwegs zu sein, war es wert. 
Die Trails sind der Hammer, falls wer Interesse hat und aus dem Gebiet Salzburg/BGL kommt. Wir sind zur Höllenbachalm oberhalb vom Thumsee gefahren. Das ist in Bad Reichenhall, einer der bayrischen Grenzstädte rund um Salzburg. 550hm am Stück mit vorwiegend Forststraße und kurzem Singletrail zur Alm. Dann Forststraßenabfahrt bis zum Singletraileinstieg und dann bis zum Schluß km-weit geschlängelten Singletrails mit Stufen, Spitzkehren, Wurzelpassagen, technischen Uphills usw. Ein Traum für MTB!  Der Trail ist der alte Salinenweg. Die Tour war ca. 15km lang. Unter der Woche ist dort auch kein Mensch unterwegs.
Wenn es in Österreich so weitergeht, muss man sich halt was überlegen. Nur leider hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeit, wie wir, im bayrischen Grenzgebiet zu wohnen.  Es gibt Gerüchte, dass rund um Salzburg kleine Bikeparks in defizitären Skigebieten geplant sind, damit sich dort im Sommer auch was tut. Mehr weiß ich dazu leider noch nicht!


----------



## Ovibos (16. Oktober 2019)

Diet. schrieb:


> Als Präsident war er nicht so der Bringer, aber so einer bei Euch ganz oben.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 915557Anhang anzeigen 915558
> 
> ...



OT: Es gab zur fraglichen Zeit einen Bericht über GWB im "Weltspiegel" (ARD) oder "Auslandsjournal" (ZDF); ich weiß nicht mehr so genau. Das Video hatte ich schon öfter versucht zu finden, scheint aber nicht verfügbar zu sein.

Jedenfalls gab es da ein paar kurze Sequenzen unseres Sportskameraden in Aktion zu sehen. Den Fahrstil würde ich aus der Erinnerung als "XC bike fighter" bezeichnen. Als Mountainbiker war er wohl gefürchtet. V.a. beim Sicherheitspersonal, das ihm ja von Amts wegen hinterher musste. Der Präsident vorne weg, der Secret Service hinterher - der Präsident als erster - juchheister! - kopfüber in's Gebüsch 

Ich kann's, wie gesagt, nicht belegen, aber dieser Medienbericht widerspricht den Eindrücken wenigstens nicht. Laut dessen hat er sich 2004 übel gemault und im Juni 2005 hat er auf seinem MTB während des G8-Gipfels(!) einen Polizisten umgewemmst.

@Diet. Ich verstehe, was du meinst: Aber ob so einer dem MTB-Sport in Österreich _wirklich_ förderlich wäre? 


Bin auch schon wieder weg ...


----------



## DerohneName (16. Oktober 2019)

jawbone schrieb:


> was mir generell oft auffällt, man müsste verhaltensregeln für biker aber *auch für fußgeher/wanderer* aufstellen.
> am we bin ich auf einem flachen "forstweg" im waldgefahren - da fahren normale autos, richtig breit, links und rechts vom weg kein dichter wald, kein abgrund. dort fahre ich mit gemäßigtem tempo (20-25 km/h) beim ersten pärchen vorbei, beim zweiten, älteren pärchen möchte ich rechts vorbei, da spring die frau aufgeschreckt in alle richtungen und ich hatte mühe auszuweichen bzw. sie macht dann anstalten nach dem motto rowdy etc. eh bekannt.
> ich versuche ja zumindest auch immer die fußgeher zu verstehen, wenn es steil ist oder eng etc. fahre ich auch immer extra langsam vorbei oder bleibe stehen, bzw. warte bis sich die fußgeher positionieren können oder checken, dass ein radler kommt und ich eh ohne probleme vorbei komme. aber auf einer quasi straße muss niemand wie wild rumhüpfen.
> wenn man klar kommuniziert, fußgeher haben vorrang, radfahrer müssen ausweichen und auch klarmacht, dass man nicht wie wild rumhüpfen muss (weil eben der radler ausweichen muss) würde es schon mal viel helfen. v.a. sollte man jetzt mit den verhaltensregeln anfangen, die alten leute wird man eh nicht mehr erreichen, aber zumindest wissen in 20 jahren dann alle wie es geht...


Auch wenn's nervt- nicht schnell vorbeifahren, sonst haftet das Stigma das "rasenden MTB-Rowdys" weiter an uns. 

Wobei viele Personen ja seltendämlich sind- am liebsten sind mir die Trottel, welche 3m zur Seite gehen ohne nach hinten oder zur Seite zu schauen. 
Am liebsten auf ner Einbahn (ausg. Radfahrer). 

Villeichte sollte der Wanderverband Mal den Leuten sagen, dass man nicht provokant in der Mitte vom Weg gehen muss sondern ,wie auf der Straße, auf der rechten Seiten 

Wobei das beste: Ich kündige mich immer mit einem nicht ganz leisten "Tschuldigung" an, die Leute reißt es dann immer haha, gefolgt vom grantigen Wiener Blick. 
Aber der vergeht meist, wenn man sich bedankt. 

Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn es demnächst vermehrt Konfrontationen mit E-Bikern geben wird. 
Die überholen auch bergauf extrem beschissen ohne irgendwas zu sagen (egal ob man selber per Pedes oder velo unterwegs ist). 

Obwohl schon sehr oft die Leute gleich schauen, ob man nen Akku beim Tretlager hat- also da differenzieren die Wanderer sogar ;-)


----------



## Helselot (16. Oktober 2019)

Auf meinen Hometrails schrecken sich die Leute auch oft und wissen auf Güterwegen (mehrere Meter breit) nicht wohin sie gehen sollen. Ich fahre dann langsam vorbei und bedanke mich. Das kommt echt am besten und alles ist easy. 
Deppert ist es halt, wenn man sich von hinten nähert. Hätte am Brustgurt meines Evoc Rucksacks so ein lustiges Pfeiferl dran, das dafür gedacht wäre sich bemerkbar zu machen. Habe es aber noch nie benutzt. Hat das wer von euch schon mal in so einem Fall benützt? Es tragen ja viele die Evoc Rucksäcke.   Würde es gerne mal ausprobieren, wie das kommt.  Wäre sicher eine schräge Situation bis das wer kapiert.


----------



## Traufradler (16. Oktober 2019)

Die besten Erfahrungen, um sich auf breiten Wegen oder Singletrials bemerkbar zu machen, habe ich mit einer Glocke am Lenker gemacht. Ganz konkret die Swiss Trail Bell: https://www.swisstrailbell.ch/
Die Wanderer drehen sich alle! immer mit einem Schmunzeln zu mir dann um. Die Glocke hören sie ja schon von weitem näherkommen und sind so freundlich "gewarnt". Bin dann natürlich auch langsam an ihnen vorbei und bedanke mich freundlich. Interessant ist dann auch, dass ich manchmal mitbekommen, wie sie dann positiv auf diese "nette" Glocke mit ihren Mitwanderern sprechen. 
Ist viel besser als eine (aggressive) Klingel, Räuspern, Husten, kurz Rad blockieren,...
Gut an der Trail Bell auch, dass man sie leise stellen kann (ein Magnet hält dann den Klöppel fest) und in 2 Stufen laut stellen.

Lohnt sich!


----------



## aibeekey (16. Oktober 2019)

Gibt's auch in etwas günstiger bei Amazon als "Bärenglocke" für Hunde.

Nachteil bei der von Amazon: am Enduro schüttelt man sich den Magneten irgendwann weg, wenn es zur Sache geht. Also muss man sich dran gewöhnen immer zu bimmeln. Aber die Reaktionen der Wanderer sind tiptop. Alle schmunzeln einen an und hören schon von weitem, dass da was kommt.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Oktober 2019)

Aus Erfahrung muss ich leider sagen, dass die Trailbell auch nicht immer hilft. Manche hören halt anscheinend gar nix mehr oder wollen nicht hören. Ich würd auch keine andere außer der Swisstrailbell nehmen. Gibt ja doch einige Gründe, die dafür sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Oktober 2019)

Hu MucPaul



MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe sowas in den Santa Cruz Mountains in Kalifornien persönlich erlebt. Auf einmal standen da kleine, gelbe Warnschilder " Max. 15 Mph" am MTB Trail. Mitten im Wald. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Platten und fuhr langsam runter. Am Downhill Trail Richtung La Honda standen tatsächlich bewaffnete Ranger mit Lasermessgeräten und fischten die zu schnellen Biker raus. Wer keine Driver's License für den Strafzettel dabei hatte, dessen Bike wurde konfisziert und konnte irgendwann bei der Ranger Station abgeholt werden.



Das ist ja einerseits krass - aber immerhin darf man mit 15 mph dort biken. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung muss ich leider sagen, dass die Trailbell auch nicht immer hilft. Manche hören halt anscheinend gar nix mehr oder wollen nicht hören. Ich würd auch keine andere außer der Swisstrailbell nehmen. Gibt ja doch einige Gründe, die dafür sprechen.


Kann ich bestätigen.
Klingeln, Bells use. sind sinnlos bei Wanderern besonders bei Älteren.

Was die aber immer sofort hören und noch bevor die mich überhaupt sehen zur Seite springen lässt sind die geilen Todes Bienenschwarm Naben   

Gib nix besseres für freie Fahrt.


----------



## DerohneName (16. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung muss ich leider sagen, dass die Trailbell auch nicht immer hilft. Manche hören halt anscheinend gar nix mehr oder wollen nicht hören. Ich würd auch keine andere außer der Swisstrailbell nehmen. Gibt ja doch einige Gründe, die dafür sprechen.


Man kann auch über ein Air-Horn nachdenken. 
Wird auf Dauer aber teuer


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo OneTrustMan



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Was die aber immer sofort hören und noch bevor die mich überhaupt sehen zur Seite springen lässt sind die geilen Todes Bienenschwarm Naben
> 
> Gib nix besseres für freie Fahrt.



Du meinst damit, dass du einen sehr lauten Freilauf am Bike hast, oder ? 

Meiner ist auch recht laut, und wird von fast allen frühzeitig gehört.  Gut ist zudem, dass die Leute darüber viel weniger erschrecken als wenn ich klingle. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Was die aber immer sofort hören und noch bevor die mich überhaupt sehen zur Seite springen lässt sind die geilen Todes Bienenschwarm Naben




Meine Syntace Nabe ohne Silencer Kit hören die schon lange nicht mehr. Das größte Problem sind hier die gackernden Hühner; die zweibeinigen.


----------



## hulster (18. Oktober 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Durch den Boom der letzten Jahre gibt es schlicht zu viele, die biken.



Nein - zu wenige die raffen, dass man auch pflegen muss. Ist halt keine Straße wo dass mit Steuergeldern automatisch (mehr oder weniger  ) passiert.
Ich hab in einem meiner beiden Home-Reviere die Trails die ich befahre - und das waren nicht wenige - praktisch alleine gepflegt.
Das hab ich jetzt einfach eingestellt. Dann sollen se halt in dem Gebiet nur noch Forstautobahn fahren. 
Ich habe Ausweich-Möglichkeiten in meinem 2. Revier, wo sich auch andere beteiligen.
Das ist übrigens auch was, was die Behörden nicht raffen. Umso mehr ich beschränke, umso mehr konzentriert es sich auf einzelne Spots, die dann scheinbar oder faktisch eine höhere Belastung/Zerstörung aufweisen, die sonst garnicht existent wäre.


----------



## Helselot (18. Oktober 2019)

Dann werde ich wohl mal mein Pfeiferl ausprobieren.   Meinen Freilauf hört auch man auch recht gut.


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Oktober 2019)

Trailbell geht immer


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin auch der einzige, der pflegt. Die Wanderer tun nix und die Mountainbiker und Motorradfahrer sowieso nicht. 
Da hier aber wenig los ist, klappt es trotzdem ganz gut. Wenn's eskaliert, macht es recht schnell keine Lust mehr. Das habe ich auf einem anderen, von MX Fahrern mit genutzten Trail gelernt. Die machen einfach zu viel kaputt. 

Und auch ich bin davon überzeugt, dass der Sport in seiner alten Nische besser aufgehoben wäre. 

Man merkt die Idiotie im Winter übrigens noch viel mehr. Da wird völlig ohne Plan der schöne Neuschnee verspurt, am besten so, dass man mit einer Spur gleich zehn andere Optionen verhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (18. Oktober 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Man merkt die Idiotie im Winter übrigens noch viel mehr. Da wird völlig ohne Plan der schöne Neuschnee verspurt, am besten so, dass man mit einer Spur gleich zehn andere Optionen verhaut.


Dann musst du halt schneller raufgehen, wenn du die erste Spur in den Schnee legen willst. 

Was versteht ihr genau unter Trailpflege? Ich räum ja auch oft Äste und loses Zeugs weg, daß am Weg herumliegt, aber mit Schaufel und Säge auszurücken würd ich mich in unseren Gefilden nicht trauen. Wenn dich da ein Förster erwischt, wie du grade einen in den Weg ragenden Ast absägst, und du vielleicht noch mit dem Bike da bist - na danke ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2019)

Wir haben sehr viel Sturmholz. Das arbeite ich auf, wenn es mit der Handsäge noch machbar ist. Äste usw räum ich sowieso raus und ich schneide auch welche ab, die blöd in den Trail rein stehen. Da ich das mal gelernt habe, ist das kein Schaden, den ich anrichte, sondern ein benefit für den Waldeigentümer. Ist bei mir aber sicher ein Sonderfall, weil uns selbst einiges an Wald gehört und ich die Leute auch halbwegs kenne. Die Waldaufseher sowieso. 
Die Probleme sind mehr in den eigenen Reihen beheimatet.


----------



## hulster (23. Oktober 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt schneller raufgehen, wenn du die erste Spur in den Schnee legen willst.
> 
> Was versteht ihr genau unter Trailpflege? Ich räum ja auch oft Äste und loses Zeugs weg, daß am Weg herumliegt, aber mit Schaufel und Säge auszurücken würd ich mich in unseren Gefilden nicht trauen. Wenn dich da ein Förster erwischt, wie du grade einen in den Weg ragenden Ast absägst, und du vielleicht noch mit dem Bike da bist - na danke ...



Bei uns wächst einfach alles massiv mit Brennnesseln, Brombeeren, japanisches Springkraut, Farnen etc. zu. 
Da bedeutet Plege einmal im Jahr richtig Grund reinzubringen. Wir haben hier primär kurze Trails. Auf ganzer Länge beischneiden bedeutet bei 10 - 12 Trails 2 volle Arbeitstage Aufwand. Oder halt 2 Wochen lang 1,5 - 2 Std Abschnittsweise jeden Tag.
Das geht auch nur mit Werkzeug, was mittlerweile unters Waffengesetz fällt. Darf zwar zweckgebunden immer noch eingesetzt werden. Aber auf die Diskussion mit der Rennleitung hätte ich nicht unbedingt Bock.
Geräte wiederum einsetzen wäre zu auffällig.


----------



## roliK (23. Oktober 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Bei uns wächst einfach alles massiv mit Brennnesseln, Brombeeren, japanisches Springkraut, Farnen etc. zu.
> Da bedeutet Plege einmal im Jahr richtig Grund reinzubringen. Wir haben hier primär kurze Trails. Auf ganzer Länge beischneiden bedeutet bei 10 - 12 Trails 2 volle Arbeitstage Aufwand. Oder halt 2 Wochen lang 1,5 - 2 Std Abschnittsweise jeden Tag.
> Das geht auch nur mit Werkzeug, was mittlerweile unters Waffengesetz fällt. Darf zwar zweckgebunden immer noch eingesetzt werden. Aber auf die Diskussion mit der Rennleitung hätte ich nicht unbedingt Bock.
> Geräte wiederum einsetzen wäre zu auffällig.


Bei uns suchen ja die lokalen Alpenvereinssektionen auch ständig nach Leuten, die bei der Wegpflege helfen - das ist bei einem Wanderweg im alpinen Gelände ja doch einiges an Aufwand. Andererseits hat man aber einem Kumpel, der sich einmal für die Wegpflege angeboten hat, ausgerichtet daß seine Hilfe nicht erwünscht sei, nachdem die dort bemerkt haben, daß er eigentlich Mountainbiker ist. Die hatten wohl Angst daß er dann Ansprüche auf Befahrung stellt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Oktober 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Bei uns wächst einfach alles massiv mit Brennnesseln, Brombeeren, japanisches Springkraut, Farnen etc. zu.



streuwagerl mit roundup am bike anhängen ;-)


----------



## urban_overload (23. Oktober 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Andererseits hat man aber einem Kumpel, der sich einmal für die Wegpflege angeboten hat, ausgerichtet daß seine Hilfe nicht erwünscht sei, nachdem die dort bemerkt haben, daß er eigentlich Mountainbiker ist.


Typisch Österreichisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> streuwagerl mit roundup am bike anhängen ;-)



Das ist flüssig. Da nimmst einen kleinen Druckbehälter und eine Düse und bringst es unverdünnt aus. Aufwandmenge 4 Liter pro Hektar. Damit kannst du 10 km Trail frei halten.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist flüssig. Da nimmst einen kleinen Druckbehälter und eine Düse und bringst es unverdünnt aus. Aufwandmenge 4 Liter pro Hektar. Damit kannst du 10 km Trail frei halten.


Jup und wenn wind geht ist der trail gleich breiter auch


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Oktober 2019)

Hat's des Zeugs vor 20 Jahr auch net in pulverform gebn.  Oder verwexl ich's mitn rattengift?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2019)

Die Applikation muss immer flüssig erfolgen, weil Glyohosat ausschließlich über die Blätter und den Spross aufgenommen wird. Nicht aber über die Wurzeln.


----------



## zweiheimischer (24. Oktober 2019)

danke, dann hab ich das mit was anderm verwechselt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem guten alten UnkrautEx (Natriumchlorat) vielleicht?


----------



## luchslistig (5. November 2019)

Wenn man in Ö schon nicht MTB fahren kann/darf, dann ist ja gut wenn man dort den Skitourismus weiter ankurbelt...

Mehr Platz für Massentourismus - 
Skandal in Österreich: Tirol will für neues Skigebiet Berggipfel wegsprengen https://focus.de/11308108


----------



## scratch_a (5. November 2019)

He, mal langsam...es ist nur eine "Begradigung" http://seilbahn.net/sn/berichte/bericht.php?news=9806&kategorie=4&klickpass=agh586zyf


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Begradigung"


Ach, wie niedlich. Es werden ja "nur" 36 Meter des Berges weggesprengt, nicht 55 Meter wie von Umwelschützern unterstellt. Dann ist ja alles völlig in Ordnung .

Ich rate dazu, sich mit den grösseren Zusammenhängen zu beschäftigen, um zu verstehen, wie Seilbahnbetreiber für gewöhnlich vorgehen.

Z.B. hier: https://www.tt.com/politik/landespo...rt-liftplaene-die-justiz-ermittelt-im-pitztal


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. November 2019)

Uh uh uh. 55 Meter Gestein werden abgetragen. Die Welt geht unter!

Warum eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (6. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Uh uh uh. 55 Meter Gestein werden abgetragen. Die Welt geht unter!
> 
> Warum eigentlich?


Weil uns andererseits erklärt wir zerstören die umwelt mit den mtb ...

Und es braucht auch keiner gibt denke ich genug angebote..


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. November 2019)

Ach so. Ja, das ist natürlich affig. 

Punkt zwei: Da geht's um Verlagerung aus Tallagen ins Hochgebirge.


----------



## jawbone (6. November 2019)

Der Deutsche Alpenverein und seine "kritische Position" zu E-Bikes
					

Der Verein appelliert, das Aufladen von Akkus in Berghütten zu untersagen. Manche wollen Radfahren in den Bergen insgesamt beschränken




					www.derstandard.at
				




der DAV mit einer neuen stellungnahme. ich bin gespannt, wann dies in AT in der argumentation einklang findet, nach dem motto "in deutschlands sinds jetzt auch draufkommen, dass das MTB nix fürn berg is..."


----------



## Helselot (6. November 2019)

War jetzt, wie schon mal geschrieben, ein paar Mal legal in Bayern drüben biken und hoffe, dass das nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht wird. Das wäre echt schlimm, nachdem man bei uns in Salzburg sehr viele Verbotsschilder findet und sich nur in der Illegalität bewegen kann!


----------



## ruppidog (6. November 2019)

Schablone und schwarze Spraydose mitführen, und aus solchen 




solche





Schilder machen. Dann halt nicht rasen..


----------



## roliK (6. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Uh uh uh. 55 Meter Gestein werden abgetragen. Die Welt geht unter!


Tolles Argument.  Das kann man dann ja bei jeglichem Eingriff in sensible Natur anbringen ...

Und inwiefern es sich bei dem Zusammenschluß zweier Gletscherskigebiete wie dem Pitztal und Ötztal um eine "Verlagerung aus Tallagen" handeln soll, hätt ich auch gern erklärt. Der Großteil der Fläche dieser beiden Gebiete liegt auch jetzt schon auf >2000 m.

Bei solchen Erweiterungen gehts vor allem darum, daß man den anderen Mega-Skigebieten wie Saalbach oder dem Arlberg etwas entgegensetzen kann. Das Marketing freut sich halt, wenn bei den Pistenkilometern eine ähnlich große Zahl steht wie bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. November 2019)

Sensible Natur auf 3500 m Seehöhe zwischen Eis und Fels? Na ja.
Sölden beginnt auf 1.500 m Seehöhe. 

Warum man in den Tiroler Bergen nicht bauen darf, aber sonst in Österreich pro Tag 13 ha versiegelt werden, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> War jetzt, wie schon mal geschrieben, ein paar Mal legal in Bayern drüben biken und hoffe, dass das nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht wird. Das wäre echt schlimm, nachdem man bei uns in Salzburg sehr viele Verbotsschilder findet und sich nur in der Illegalität bewegen kann!


Es gibt in Deutschland einen Verein, der sich das Mountainbiken ans Revers geheftet hat und einen, der es sich auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat.
Letzter kämpft dafür, dass Du weiterhin gerne nach Bayern kommen kannst.


----------



## roliK (6. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Sensible Natur auf 3500 m Seehöhe zwischen Eis und Fels? Na ja.


Sensible Natur gibts nur dort, wo grüne Bäumchen und bunte Blumen wachsen oder wie? 


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Sölden beginnt auf 1.500 m Seehöhe.


Ja. Deswegen schrieb ich auch "der Großteil der Fläche des Skigebiets".


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Warum man in den Tiroler Bergen nicht bauen darf, aber sonst in Österreich pro Tag 13 ha versiegelt werden, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Umgekehrt: weil in Österreich jeden Tag 13 ha versiegelt werden, können auch ohne weiteres bisher unberührte Hochgebirgslagen verbaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. November 2019)

Tatsächlich ist die Diskussion um den Natur Begriff eine tausende Jahre alte. Es macht jedenfalls ein wesentlicher Unterschied, ob es sich um einen Lebensraum (Biotop) handelt oder nicht. Darauf ist man auch in Tirol gekommen und hat irgendwann den Schutz der Gletscher und der Gletschervorfelder ins Naturschutzgesetz integriert.
In Sölden liegen 8 Bahnen unter 2.000 m, ca. 16 oberhalb. Die Pistenkilometer weiß ich nicht. Aber 2.000 m ist denen wahrscheinlich schon zu tief. Die reagieren halt auf den Klimawandel und wollen jetzt auf 2.500 m rauf, so wie es eigentlich schon damals die Gletscherstraße vor gegeben hat. In Frankreich hätten's oben beim letzten Parkplatz ein Hoteldorf errichtet.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Darauf ist man auch in Tirol gekommen und hat irgendwann den Schutz der Gletscher und der Gletschervorfelder ins Naturschutzgesetz integriert.


Sehr gut. Schade nur, dass die Seilbahnamigos dafür gesorgt haben, dass das Gesetz schwammig genug formuliert wurde, um solche Vorhaben wie im Pitztal zu ermöglichen.

Und wie das mit den Gesetzen im Pitztal so gehandhabt wird, wurde schon mehrmals gezeigt. Talabfahrt vom Gletscherskigebiet nicht genehmigt? Macht nix, wir sprengen Gletscherzungen und buddeln uns im Fels trotzdem eine Piste, die wir dann nachträglich als "Notweg" genehmigen lassen. Piste von der Bergstation wegen Gletscherschmelze nicht mehr befahrbar? Macht mix, wir sprengen einfach den Grat weg, um Platz für die Piste zu haben, deklarieren das als zulässige "Gelädekorrekturen", die Behörden machen a bissl "böse böse böse" um nach einer symbolischen Seilbahnsperrung wieder alles laufen zu lassen.

Die Kaunertaler warten auch nur noch darauf, dass der Gipfel der Weissseespitze gletscherfrei wird, und werden dann ohne weiteres (kein Gletscher mehr, doh) eine Seilbahn bauen.

Das Thema Gletscherschmelze wird von den Seilbahnbetreibern natürlich auch nicht erwähnt, denn wer z.B. den Hintertuxer Gletscher kennt, bzw. weiss, wie viel in den letzten 20 Jahren davon geschmolzen ist und wie sich die Gletscherschmelze seit 2015 noch beschleunigt hat, kann sich gut vorstellen, dass es auch im Pitztal höchstens noch 20-30 Jahre einen brauchbaren Gletscher geben wird.

Aber warum sollte man die eigene Profitgier nicht ausleben, wenn das die Gesetzte und Subventionen hergeben .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. November 2019)

Sag' es den Grünen. Die stellen seit Jahren die Naturschutzlandesrätin.


----------



## Ovibos (7. November 2019)

jawbone schrieb:


> Der Deutsche Alpenverein und seine "kritische Position" zu E-Bikes
> 
> 
> Der Verein appelliert, das Aufladen von Akkus in Berghütten zu untersagen. Manche wollen Radfahren in den Bergen insgesamt beschränken
> ...



Der DAV sieht MTB, soweit ich weiß, als eine gleichberechtigte Bergsportart gegenüber dem eher traditionellem Alpinismus an. Der DAV bildet u.a. auch MTB-Übungsgsleiter aus. Meine DAV-Sektion veranstaltet regelmäßig MTB-Touren und bietet Trainingsmaßnahmen an (hab' ich beides zu meiner Schande allerdings noch nie wahrgenommen).

Es gibt ein Positionspapier des DAV (2015), das ich igs. sehr vernünftig finde.

Zu E-Bikes heißt es (S. 8): "Durch die Nutzung von rechtlich dem Fahrrad gleichgestellten Pedelecs [Rechtslage in D, Anm.], die die eigene Leistung bei der Ausübung des Natursport Mountainbiken unterstützen, kann das Erlebnis Mountainbike leichter zugänglich gemacht werden. Dennoch beobachtet der DAV die Entwicklung der Nutzung von E-Bikes und Pedelecs in den Alpen und Mittelgebirgen durchaus kritisch. Er setzt sich für Bewegung aus eigener Kraft ein." (Find' ich persönlich gut und richtig so.)

Bislang sind Biker auf DAV-Hütten i.d.R. gerne gesehen. Aktuell möchte man speziell E-MTB nicht selbst unterstützen und erlaubt es nicht, die Akkus zu laden. Kann man vertreten, wie ich finde. Aber eigentlich ist das eine ganz andere Debatte und von einem echten E-MTB-Verbot ist auch nicht die Rede.

Dass man sich auf den DAV berufen kann, wenn man die Haltung hat, "dass das  MTB nix fürn berg is..." kann ich aber nicht erkennen. Ganz im Gegenteil denke ich, dass man in Österreich auf die Positionen des DAV verweisen könnte, wenn's um eine vernünftige, d.h. für die vermeintlich Betroffenen akzeptable Legalisierung geht. Und die "Betroffenen" muss man ja in jedem Falle mit einbeziehen, wenn sich was bewegen soll.

Auf S. 9:

"Positionen und Handlungsempfehlungen

*Lösungen nur im Konsens* Die Lösung sozialer Konfliktfelder beim Mountainbiken kann aus Sicht des DAV nur auf Basis von Konsens aller Beteiligten und klaren Rahmenbedingungen gefunden werden.
*Keine generellen Verbote *Der DAV sieht in generellen Verboten keine Lösung zur Bereinigung sozialer Konflikte, hält aber lokale, differenzierte Sperrungen für vertretbar, wenn sie zur Entflechtung der beteiligten Nutzergruppen oder zum Schutz der Natur notwendig sind und ausgleichend attraktive Alternativen angeboten werden.
*Aufklärung und Information* Der DAV setzt anstelle von Verboten auf Information, Aufklärung und differenzierte Lenkung. Durch Perspektivwechsel, Verständnis und Integration aller beteiligten Interessengruppen kann ein respektvolles Miteinander entstehen, menschliche Konfliktfelder können ihre Brisanz verlie-ren und die Sachebene des jeweiligen Problemfeldes kann gemeinsam gelöst werden"

Ich schätze eher, ihr hättet den DAV ziemlich auf eurer Seite.


----------



## jawbone (7. November 2019)

helfen wird es uns ehr nicht, es reicht, dass die gegner sagen könne: "schauts, die anderen schränken es jetzt auch ein, da brauchen wir erst gar nicht über eine lockerung reden".

ich kenne zugegeben auch nur den standard artikel, der bayrische vorstoß ist jetzt aber nun nicht gerade positiv eingestellt:


> Und weil es aus seiner Sicht zu schwierig ist, zwischen Mountainbikern und Berg-Pedelec-Fahrern zu unterscheiden, sollen die Fahrverbote für beide gelten.



eine grundsätzliche unterscheidung zwischen MTB und E-MTB und dementsprechende kommunikation finde ich aber grundsätzlich natürlich positiv!


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2019)

Es gibt Statements des DAV, die erkennen lassen, dass seine Bemühungen seine eigenen Mitglieder mit dem "Positionspapier Mountainbiken", dem "Basic-Booklet für Mountainbiker" (bei dem er inzwischen nicht mehr als Unterstützer gelistet wird) und zahlreichen anderen Aktionen zu beschwichtigen, schlicht gescheitert ist.
Natürlich gibt es auch viele äußerst MTB-affine DAV-Sektionen - und da darf man ja auch die Sektion München-Oberland dazu zählen. Davon sollte man sich gerade als DAV-Mitglied aber nicht täuschen lassen:




"Der Radlboom in den Bergen ist ungebrochen und für viele zu viel: Der Alpenverein, der sich neben seiner Tourismusfunktion auch als Naturschutzverein sieht, ist in einer Zwickmühle und einige halten Fahrradverbote zumindest für diskussionswürdig."

Die Argumentation des Präsidenten des Deutschen Alpenvereins Josef Klenner im Bericht der Abendschau (BR) ist auch trickreich:
Das Problem seien die "extremen" Mountainbiker, "die auf ihrem Recht bestehen, auf ihrem Recht pochen, irgendwo runter rasen wollen."

Die Mountainbiker in Bayern bestehen auf ihr Grundrecht in der Natur radfahren zu dürfen. Ein Recht irgendwo runter zu rasen gibt es nicht und das fordert auch kein einziger ein. Aber mit so einer Argumentation kann man den Mountainikern in der Öffentlichkeit ihr Grundrecht dann natürlich auch absprechen und versuchen die eingangs vom DAV-Sektionsvorsitzenden angekündigten Beschränkungen aller Mountainbiker gegen die Bayerische Verfassung durchzusetzen.

Gleichzeitig versucht man noch Leute, die sich auf ihre Grundrechte berufen, mit der Wortwahl "extrem" und "pochen" zu diffamieren und mundtot zu machen. Nur gelingen wird das nicht 

Btw. dass auch "extreme" Wanderer erwähnt werden, ist zwar nett, aber für diese Gruppe soll es offensichtlich keine Konsequenzen geben.

Eine Maßnahme seine innere Zerrissenheit zu überwinden sind auch die DAV-Mountainbike-Modellprojekte, mit denen die angekündigten Einschränkungen flächendeckend vorbereitet werden sollen - auch wenn die öffentliche Lesart eine andere ist:
DAV-Projekt "Bergsport Mountainbike" | Bergauf-Bergab | Doku | BR
Juli 2019





P.S.: Beim Deutschen Alpenverein gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich auch in führenden Positionen Leute, die sich für das Mountainbiken in Bayern (nicht nur insgeheim) eine Rechtslage wie in Österreich wünschen oder wenigstens vorstellen könnten. Damit könnte dann jede Sektion selbst entscheiden, ob Mountainbiker über ihre DAV-Wege fahren dürfen.
P.S.S.: Als Wegehalter in Österreich stünde es den Alpinen Vereinen übrigens frei das Radfahren auch auf Wanderwegen zuzulassen und so als Vorbild voranzugehen. Fragt Euch mal warum sie es nicht tun - die Haftungsfrage kann es nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jawbone (7. November 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> P.S.S.: Als Wegehalter in Österreich stünde es den Alpinen Vereinen übrigens frei das Radfahren auch auf Wanderwegen zuzulassen und so als Vorbild voranzugehen. Fragt Euch mal warum sie es nicht tun - die Haftungsfrage kann es nicht sein.


danke für die gesamte info und die beiden links am ende! so eine konkrete ansage/forderung zu MTBs vom alpenverein ließt man sonst normalerweise nie!


----------



## roliK (7. November 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> P.S.S.: Als Wegehalter in Österreich stünde es den Alpinen Vereinen übrigens frei das Radfahren auch auf Wanderwegen zuzulassen und so als Vorbild voranzugehen. Fragt Euch mal warum sie es nicht tun - die Haftungsfrage kann es nicht sein.


Ich glaube da täuscht du dich: nur der Besitzer kann einen Weg für die Befahrung freigeben, nicht der Wegehalter. Und das sind in Österreich hauptsächlich die Bundesforste und diverse Großgrundbesitzer aus Wirtschaft und altem Adel. Der ÖAV hat zwar auch große Besitztümer (zB den Nationalpark Hohe Tauern) und könnte dort theoretisch die Nutzung für MTB freigeben, aber dabei handelt es sich dann doch auch um besonders schützenswertes Gebiet, und eine generelle Freigabe für Mountainbikes ist da denke ich nicht einfach zu argumentieren. Wobei meine Begegnungen mit den Rangern im NP Hohe Tauern bisher eh sehr freundlich und problemlos verlaufen sind. 

Aber es stimmt natürlich, daß der ÖAV genauso wie der DAV bei diesem Thema schwer in der Zwickmühle ist, was durch die Rechtslage in Österreich auch noch erschwert wird.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> ch glaube da täuscht du dich: nur der Besitzer kann einen Weg für die Befahrung freigeben, nicht der Wegehalter.


Da hatte ich verpasst den Link zu setzen:
"Eine darüber hinausgehende Waldbenützung, wie beispielsweise das Fahren (etwa mit Kraftfahrzeugen oder Fahrrädern) oder Reiten im Wald, wozu auch die Forststraßen und sonstige Waldwege gehören, sind nur mit Erlaubnis des Waldeigentümers bzw. Forststraßener*halters* estattet."
Damit dürfte auch der Wegehalter erfasst sein.


----------



## roliK (7. November 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da hatte ich verpasst den Link zu setzen:
> "Eine darüber hinausgehende Waldbenützung, wie beispielsweise das Fahren (etwa mit Kraftfahrzeugen oder Fahrrädern) oder Reiten im Wald, wozu auch die Forststraßen und sonstige Waldwege gehören, sind nur mit Erlaubnis des Waldeigentümers bzw. Forststraßener*halters* estattet."
> Damit dürfte auch der Wegehalter erfasst sein.


Hm. Wäre interessant, wie das genau gehandhabt wird. Ich denke nicht, daß der AV als Wegehalter einen Weg freigeben kann, wenn der Waldeigentümer etwas dagegen hat. 

Was die Lage bei uns noch komplizierter macht, ist die Tatsache, daß für das "Alpine Ödland" oberhalb der Waldgrenze die Länder zuständig sind und damit andere Gesetze gelten als im Wald. Gibt es etwas ähnliches auch in Bayern?


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas ähnliches auch in Bayern?


In Bayern gilt das allgemeine Betretungsrecht in der freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Bayerischen Verfassung, das einfachgesetzlich in den Artikeln 26 bis 38 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes geregelt ist. Die Haftungsfrage betrifft Bundesrecht ( § 823 BGB) und ist jetzt entsprechend für die Erholungsnutzung in Bundesgesetzen "auf eigene Gefahr" geregelt.

Liebe Österreicher,
jetzt müsst ihr ganz stark sein :
Während bei euch Besitzstandsstörungen durch Mountainbiker so mit 15.000,00 € gehandelt werden, setzt man in Bayern da natürlich eines drauf:
Hier verklagt man auf Unterlassung mit Ordnungsgeld bis zu 250.000,00 EUR, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft von bis zu 6 Monaten.

Nur kommt man damit in Bayern nicht durch. Im Anhang findet ihr das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Aichach, in dem auch erwähnt wird, wie es zu der Rechtslage in Bayern gekommen ist und da spielt Österreich eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle.

Ansonsten darf ich noch den Rechtsreferenten der DIMB, Helmut Klawitter hierzu zu zitieren:

"Da hat sich das Gericht die Mühe gemacht, den Begriff „Weg“ nach allen (Grund-) Regeln der juristischen Methodenlehre - angefangen bei der Auslegung nach dem Wortsinn über die systematische, historische und telexlogische Auslegung bis hin zur verfassungskonformen Auslegung - auszulegen und das kann man als absolut gelungen bezeichnen. Dass man hier im Hinblick auf das Adjektiv „geeignet“ sehr stark auf den Aspekt „Umweltschutz“ abgestellt hat, ist m. E. zu verschmerzen, denn nach den eigenen Ausführungen des Gerichts wird dieser Aspekt auf „Wegen“, die ja auch von Fußgängern begangen werden können, regelmäßig keine Einschränkung für Radfahrer begründen können.

Sehr schön und gelungen fand ich Übrigens auch den Hinweis des Gerichts, dass die Absicherung bei Waldarbeiten alleine schon zum Schutz von Fußgängern, die auch abseits der Wege ihr Betretungsrecht wahrnehmen dürfen, immer umfassend auszufallen habe, also jedenfalls keine Einschränkung des Radfahrens auf Wegen rechtfertige."


----------



## Ovibos (7. November 2019)

In Ergänzung: Das alpine Ödland in Bayern genießt ohnehin zum beachtlichen Teil speziellen Schutzstatus (NSG, FFH, NP, etc.). Daher gelten dort auch jeweils spezielle Regelungen, und das kann auch (zeitliche, lokale, ...) Betretungsverbote aller Art beinhalten. Für die NSGs sind in D nach meiner Kenntnis fast immer die Kreisverwaltungen, bzw. die Städte zuständig.

Trotz der Verfassungslage in Bayern, _im Einzelfall_ ggf. rechtlich - glaube ich - genauso kompliziert wie in Österreich.

Edit: Der verlinkte "Bayernatlas" ist 'ne echt hilfreiche Webapplikation.


----------



## roliK (7. November 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Liebe Österreicher,
> jetzt müsst ihr ganz stark sein :
> Während bei euch Besitzstandsstörungen durch Mountainbiker so mit 15.000,00 € gehandelt werden, setzt man in Bayern da natürlich eines drauf:
> Hier verklagt man auf Unterlassung mit Ordnungsgeld bis zu 250.000,00 EUR, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft von bis zu 6 Monaten.
> ...


Beneidenswert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Edit: Der verlinkte "Bayernatlas" ist 'ne echt hilfreiche Webapplikation.


Ja, da wartet noch etwas Arbeit...


----------



## DerohneName (7. November 2019)

Wir müssen nur warten bis sich paar dicke ÖVP Politiker aufs E-Bike setzen und wir haben in einem Monat ein passendes Gesetz, dass MTBen legal wird ;-) 

Der KTM Heini ist ja nicht für E-Bikes zuständig(der könnte sicher was reißen),oder? KTM Bikes gehört ja nicht zum normalen KTM


----------



## Helselot (7. November 2019)

@roliK: Wie geht's euch eigentlich mit Grundeigentümern im benachbarten OÖ? Woher bist genau? Im Salzkammergut gibt es wenigstens ein großes Angebot an legalen Forststraßen zum Fördern des Radtourismus in der Region. Auch von dem können wir in und um SBG nur träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Beneidenswert.


Wie sagte einmal ein bayerischer Ministerpräsident:
* "Bayern ist die Vorstufe zum Paradies"*
Sehen wir zu, dass das auch so bleibt...


----------



## Helselot (7. November 2019)

Ich mag Bayern insb. Oberbayern auch sehr gern. ? Unsere direkten Nachbarn sind schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Athabaske (7. November 2019)

...nur die Vorstufe?

Warum so bescheiden?


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Warum so bescheiden?


Ja, so sind ist er halt, der Bayer... ?
... er lässt sich aber auch nichts gefallen... ?

Hier eine schöne Abhandlung zur Münchner Bierrevolution


----------



## herbert2010 (7. November 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Der DAV sieht MTB, soweit ich weiß, als eine gleichberechtigte Bergsportart gegenüber dem eher traditionellem Alpinismus an. Der DAV bildet u.a. auch MTB-Übungsgsleiter aus. Meine DAV-Sektion veranstaltet regelmäßig MTB-Touren und bietet Trainingsmaßnahmen an (hab' ich beides zu meiner Schande allerdings noch nie wahrgenommen).
> 
> Es gibt ein Positionspapier des DAV (2015), das ich igs. sehr vernünftig finde.
> 
> ...





			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2464813323640296&id=193326687455649


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. November 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wir müssen nur warten bis sich paar dicke ÖVP Politiker aufs E-Bike setzen und wir haben in einem Monat ein passendes Gesetz, dass MTBen legal wird ;-)
> 
> Der KTM Heini ist ja nicht für E-Bikes zuständig(der könnte sicher was reißen),oder? KTM Bikes gehört ja nicht zum normalen KTM



Ist schon längst passiert. Hier in der Umgebung fahren Bürgermeister und Co längst eBike.
Aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert kkann ich euch versichern, dass ÖAV und DAV von den eBikern enorm profitieren. eBiker haben einigen Hütten das Überleben gesichert.


Pierer? Ja, der hat einen dreistelligen Mio Betrag in den e-Bereich investiert.


----------



## DerohneName (7. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ist schon längst passiert. Hier in der Umgebung fahren Bürgermeister und Co längst eBike.
> Aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert kkann ich euch versichern, dass ÖAV und DAV von den eBikern enorm profitieren. eBiker haben einigen Hütten das Überleben gesichert.
> 
> 
> Pierer? Ja, der hat einen dreistelligen Mio Betrag in den e-Bereich investiert.


Gut- da habe ich dann Hoffnung, dass sich zumindest in einzelnen Bundesländern was tut wird. 

Die vielen E-Biker + (und es werden immer mehr) brauchen ne ordentliche Regelung- natürlich die normalen MTBER mit eingeschlossen


----------



## roliK (7. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> @roliK: Wie geht's euch eigentlich mit Grundeigentümern im benachbarten OÖ? Woher bist genau? Im Salzkammergut gibt es wenigstens ein großes Angebot an legalen Forststraßen zum Fördern des Radtourismus in der Region. Auch von dem können wir in und um SBG nur träumen.


Ist denk ich nicht so anders wie in SBG: auf dem einen Berg wirst vom Jäger angequatscht und auf ein Getränk eingeladen, auf dem andern Berg wirst vom Jäger angequatscht und mit Anzeige bedroht.  In 95 % der Fälle gibts keine Probleme mit anderen Leuten, sondern ganz normalen Umgang - freundlich grüßen, ein bissl schmähführen, alles bestens. Der unangenehme Rest braucht halt für den Frust, der sich offenbar in ihrem Leben angestaut hat, irgendein Ventil und findet das in Gestalt der verbrecherischen Mountainbiker.

Ich komm aus dem Linzer Raum - hier ist das legale Angebot mittlerweile sogar besser als weiter im Süden von OÖ, wenn man auf Forst- und Feldwege steht. Das ganze obere Mühlviertel ist recht gut mit legalen Routen erschlossen - schöne Gegend, aber halt nur wenige spannende Trails.


----------



## DerohneName (8. November 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Ist denk ich nicht so anders wie in SBG: auf dem einen Berg wirst vom Jäger angequatscht und auf ein Getränk eingeladen, auf dem andern Berg wirst vom Jäger angequatscht und mit Anzeige bedroht.  In 95 % der Fälle gibts keine Probleme mit anderen Leuten, sondern ganz normalen Umgang - freundlich grüßen, ein bissl schmähführen, alles bestens. Der unangenehme Rest braucht halt für den Frust, der sich offenbar in ihrem Leben angestaut hat, irgendein Ventil und findet das in Gestalt der verbrecherischen Mountainbiker.
> 
> Ich komm aus dem Linzer Raum - hier ist das legale Angebot mittlerweile sogar besser als weiter im Süden von OÖ, wenn man auf Forst- und Feldwege steht. Das ganze obere Mühlviertel ist recht gut mit legalen Routen erschlossen - schöne Gegend, aber halt nur wenige spannende Trails.


Oh ja, immer nett grüßen und evtl nen kurzen Schmäh machen. 

Mache ich jede Ausfahrt und man bekommt von den Spatiergängern etc. immer gutes Feedback- sogar im grantigen Wien  

Da sind aber mittlerweile viele Biker grimmiger und grantiger als die Wander- immer der verbissene "Ich muss jetzt Sport machen- Blick".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (8. November 2019)

Ich fahre seit gut 2 Jahren MTB und hatte noch nie eine negative Situation, außer dass die "coolen" Biker nicht grüßen können, wenn man sie grüßt. Auch mit Wanderern, Spaziergängern etc. bin ich durch eine vorausschauende Fahrweise und rechtzeitiges Abbremsen und bedanken immer gut gefahren. Nicht einmal ein Jäger, der gerade auf der Pirsch war, hat mich beim Uphill auf der Forststraße angesprochen. Hoffentlich bleibt das so! 
Ich habe gestern auf Youtube den Kanal von einem bekannten deutschen DH Typen gesehen. Der wohnt jetzt in Salzburg und hat vor kurzen einen Clip auf den illegalen Trails am Hausberg gefilmt. Auf einmal steht als Kommentar drunter: "Ich würde dir empfehlen, ohne jetzt pöbeln zu wollen, dass du das Video löscht!" Es gab schon einige Fälle, bei denen diverse YT Videos rückverfolgt wurden und die Ersteller dann eine Anzeige bekommen haben! WTF!  Oarger Scheiß!


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Auf einmal steht als Kommentar drunter:


Ja, das ist der von zu Hause nicht gewohnt...


----------



## Nurmi92 (10. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit gut 2 Jahren MTB und hatte noch nie eine negative Situation, außer dass die "coolen" Biker nicht grüßen können, wenn man sie grüßt. Auch mit Wanderern, Spaziergängern etc. bin ich durch eine vorausschauende Fahrweise und rechtzeitiges Abbremsen und bedanken immer gut gefahren. Nicht einmal ein Jäger, der gerade auf der Pirsch war, hat mich beim Uphill auf der Forststraße angesprochen. Hoffentlich bleibt das so!
> Ich habe gestern auf Youtube den Kanal von einem bekannten deutschen DH Typen gesehen. *Der wohnt jetzt in Salzburg und hat vor kurzen einen Clip auf den illegalen Trails am Hausberg gefilmt.* Auf einmal steht als Kommentar drunter: "Ich würde dir empfehlen, ohne jetzt pöbeln zu wollen, dass du das Video löscht!" Es gab schon einige Fälle, bei denen diverse YT Videos rückverfolgt wurden und die Ersteller dann eine Anzeige bekommen haben! WTF!  Oarger Scheiß!



sowas is halt immer oberschlau und sehr nachhaltig. Der kommentierende hat absolut recht, sowas erzeugt nur noch mehr Stress. Gaisberg is sowieso ein heikles Terrain. 
Das mit dem dich negierenden Jäger wird sicher nicht so bleiben - grad in der Salzburger Gegend...


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. November 2019)

ich wander nach bayern aus und nehm unsere berge mit.


----------



## Helselot (12. November 2019)

Ja! Das wäre der beste Kompromiss.  Aber die bayrischen Berge (Berchtesgadener Alpen/Chiemgauer Alpen) rund um Salzburg haben auch einiges zu bieten. Es muss nicht immer nur Hochgebirge sein.  Bin erst zwei Mal beim Nachbarn biken gewesen. Die Trails waren richtig gut und alles easy mit Wanderern etc. Unter der Woche nach der Arbeit kein Mensch bis auf ein paar Forststraßen E-Biker unterwegs.


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Ja! Das wäre der beste Kompromiss.  Aber die bayrischen Berge (Berchtesgadener Alpen/Chiemgauer Alpen) rund um Salzburg haben auch einiges zu bieten. Es muss nicht immer nur Hochgebirge sein.



die kenn ich sehr gut und schätze sie sehr, weil meine schwiegereltern 100m von der boarischen grenz an der saalach wohnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (12. November 2019)

unds bier is auch billiger und besser.


----------



## Helselot (12. November 2019)

@zweiheimischer: Dann wohnen sie wohl in Wals oder in Salzburg-Liefering, oder? Unken wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit?  Wir sind die Trails rund um Höllenbachalm/Jochberg/Thumsee inkl. Salinenweg gefahren.  Traumhaft und alles dabei was mir als MTB-Anfänger auch noch gut taugt. Die Stufen und Spitzkehren am Schluss haben am meisten gefordert und auch einen Crash in die Botanik ausgelöst. Aber Gott sei Dank nix passiert. Irgendwann meistere ich die.


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. November 2019)

wals. mir san meist an stock höher unterwegs.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> @zweiheimischer: Dann wohnen sie wohl in Wals oder in Salzburg-Liefering, oder? Unken wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit?  Wir sind die Trails rund um Höllenbachalm/Jochberg/Thumsee inkl. Salinenweg gefahren.  Traumhaft und alles dabei was mir als MTB-Anfänger auch noch gut taugt. Die Stufen und Spitzkehren am Schluss haben am meisten gefordert und auch einen Crash in die Botanik ausgelöst. Aber Gott sei Dank nix passiert. Irgendwann meistere ich die.


Moosenalm ist auch sehr schön und der almerlebnisweg ein netter trail nach dem wir öfter im sommer in unken sind weichen wir auch schon über die grenze aus


----------



## Helselot (12. November 2019)

Klingt gut!  Über die Moosenalm habe ich auch schon einiges gehört. Überhaupt bietet das kleine deutsche Eck einiges an legalem Trailvergnügen.


----------



## DerohneName (12. November 2019)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> sowas is halt immer oberschlau und sehr nachhaltig. Der kommentierende hat absolut recht, sowas erzeugt nur noch mehr Stress. Gaisberg is sowieso ein heikles Terrain.
> Das mit dem dich negierenden Jäger wird sicher nicht so bleiben - grad in der Salzburger Gegend...


Wartet nur drauf, wenn wir jüngere Staatsanwälte/ Richter und Anwälte bekommen welche mit Strava etc. vertraut sind. 
Da kann man alles perfekt rückverfolgen


----------



## Roadgap96 (13. November 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Wartet nur drauf, wenn wir jüngere Staatsanwälte/ Richter und Anwälte bekommen welche mit Strava etc. vertraut sind.
> Da kann man alles perfekt rückverfolgen


Echt frustrierend die Situation bei uns.
Im Grazer Raum fühlt man sich fast wie ein Verbrecher, wenn man Biken geht

Meine Lösung für nächste Saision:
Gravity Card kaufen und in den Bikepark flüchten ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. November 2019)

Kann man auch machen. Ist halt ein anderer Sport. Außer man hat einen Großraumbikepark in der Nähe.


----------



## DerohneName (13. November 2019)

Roadgap96 schrieb:


> Echt frustrierend die Situation bei uns.
> Im Grazer Raum fühlt man sich fast wie ein Verbrecher, wenn man Biken geht
> 
> Meine Lösung für nächste Saision:
> Gravity Card kaufen und in den Bikepark flüchten ?


Das bestärkt das Problem leider. 
Man sieht's in allen Gebieten: Biken gerne, aber nur da wo ausgeschildert. 

Führt leider dazu, dass sich "Bike Ghettos" bilden (werden) und die Politik/ Gemeinden etc. dann darauf ausreden können, dass wir eh dort biken können


----------



## Roadgap96 (17. November 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das bestärkt das Problem leider.


Das stimmt natürlich.

Meiden will ich diese Gebiete aber auch nicht, weil dann kann ich mir eine andere Sportart suchen. Mich nervts einfach extrem ständig auf der Hut sein zu müssen und wie ein Verbrecher behandelt zu werden, wenn ich bloß gemütlich Biken gehen will.

Ich unterstütz natürlich Bewegungen wie Upmove und bin Mitglied in lokalen Mountainbikevereinen. Gespräche mit Eigentümern sind halt oft sehr ernüchternd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (19. November 2019)

Es tut sich was bei uns mit dem legalen Singletrail am Hausberg. Bin sehr gespannt, ob dieser wirklich nächstes fertig wird. Positiv denken!  Wär a geiles Weihnachtsgeschenk für uns leidgeplagte Biker.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. November 2019)

€ 200k fürn trail?

ok, am gaisberg einen wanderweg freigeben, das könnt probleme geben.
aber wie wärs ganz einfach das den bikern überlassen? a paar kisten bier, und werkzeug beistellen und der trail kost fast nix.

oder versteh ich unter "trail" etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. November 2019)

Die bauen eine Straße.  

200k, das entspricht so an die 2.000 Bagger Stunden. 


Es handelt sich um mittlerweile ortsübliche Preise. Ist in Tirol auch so üblich. Was dabei raus kommt, wissen wir. Wie das kalkuliert wird, ist mir trotzdem nicht klar. Sollte es wirklich ein Flowtrail werden, so wird er sehr gut angenommen werden. Der Arzler Alm Trail in Innsbruck macht es vor.


----------



## Helselot (19. November 2019)

200.000 Euro ist echt zach! Was kann da bitte soviel kosten? Wenns nur eine Murmelbahn wird, kann ich mir den Betrag schon vorstellen. Bin gespannt, ob sie auch kleine Kicker bauen.  Sowas hätte ich gern!


----------



## DerohneName (19. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> 200.000 Euro ist echt zach! Was kann da bitte soviel kosten? Wenns nur eine Murmelbahn wird, kann ich mir den Betrag schon vorstellen. Bin gespannt, ob sie auch kleine Kicker bauen.  Sowas hätte ich gern!


20.000€ für den Trail die anderen 180.000€ ähmmmmm naja- gehen an Haberer der Politiker oder so, wie so oft passiert


----------



## Helselot (20. November 2019)

Schau ma mal, ob der Trail überhaupt nächstes Jahr fertig wird. Der sollte bereits heuer im April fertig gewesen sein. 
Aber wenn es medial publiziert wird, wird schon was Wahres dran sein am Bericht.


----------



## herbstl78 (20. November 2019)

Schaut´s euch das einmal an die es noch nicht kennnen,








						Trailwerk Wachau | Mountainbikestrecke Stift Göttweig | Wachau
					

Mountainbikestrecke Stift Göttweig | Wachau | Trailwerk Wachau




					www.trailwerk.at
				



es geht auch ohne viel Geld und es ist was tolles entstanden,
3500 Stunden Handarbeit und es hat noch dazu Spaß gemacht!  Echt ein geiles Projekt!!


----------



## Helselot (20. November 2019)

Kenn ich bereits von den POV Fahrten auf der YT Page vom Lines Mag. Richtig geil!!!!!! ? Respekt an alle, die dieses tolle Projekt ermöglicht haben! Vl. schaff ichs mal in die schöne Wachau. Wie lange und wie viel hm sind die Uphills zu den Traileinstiegen?


----------



## herbstl78 (20. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Kenn ich bereits von den POV Fahrten auf der YT Page vom Lines Mag. Richtig geil!!!!!! ? Respekt an alle, die dieses tolle Projekt ermöglicht haben! Vl. schaff ichs mal in die schöne Wachau. Wie lange und wie viel hm sind die Uphills zu den Traileinstiegen?



...es gibt mehrere Tails aber mehr als 200 Hm hat keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (20. November 2019)

Klingt perfekt um verschiedene Trails hintereinander zu fahren!  Sind die alle für bessere Anfänger fahrbar?


----------



## herbstl78 (21. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Klingt perfekt um verschiedene Trails hintereinander zu fahren!  Sind die alle für bessere Anfänger fahrbar?


...gibt´s von bis, kannst dir auf der Homepage anschauen!


----------



## herbert2010 (22. November 2019)

Strafe für Mountainbiker in der Steiermark, der Forstweg benutzte
					

Stift Heiligenkreuz hat Radler unter Klagsdrohung zu Geldstrafe und Unterzeichnung einer Unterlassungserklärung genötigt, duldet im selben Gebiet aber Offroadrennen




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Helselot (22. November 2019)

Hab ihn grad gelesen! Zum Speiben! Echt!


----------



## dopero (22. November 2019)

Steiermark halt. Da wurde ich schon von meiner Verwandtschaft (dorthin zugewandert) gebeten kein Fahrrad sichtbar am/im Auto zu haben, da man ansonsten von den Einheimischen zumindest schief angeredet wird.


----------



## scratch_a (22. November 2019)

"Grundsätzlich betont man vonseiten des Stiftes aber, dass man Mountainbikern gegenüber sehr positiv eingestellt sei." 

Wie gut, dass Katholiken beichten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadgap96 (22. November 2019)

"Holzproduktion und Jagd erklären zusammen, warum man dem Mountainbiker neben der Besitzstörungs- auch eine Schadenersatzklage androhte. Denn im oberen Bereich des Moosbodens befindet sich eine große Rotwildfütterung. Die Tiere würden sich durch Mountainbiker gestört fühlen, sagt das Kloster..."

Für mich ist diese Begründung pure Willkür.
Es gibt Studien dazu, dass ein Biker nicht mehr Einfluss auf die Natur hat als Wanderer.



			http://www.sicherheitfueralleimwald.at/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/%C3%96kologische-Aspekte-des-Mountainbikens-im-Wald-U.-Pr%C3%B6bstl-Haider-C.-H%C3%B6dl-H.-Hasenauer.pdf
		


Teilweise ist die Störung durch Wanderer sogar größer, falls ich das richtig herauslese.


----------



## imfluss (22. November 2019)

Das sind doch alles Alibi-Vorwände, um den latenten Hass auf Biker zu kaschieren.


----------



## franzam (22. November 2019)

Vielleicht sollte man die Kirche enteignen. Aber wanns dann der östterr. Staatsmacht gehört, ist es auch nur ein Griff ins Klo....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. November 2019)

Zeigt der auch noch seinen Ausweis her. 

Die Rechtslage ist eindeutig. Damit muss man leben. Lustig ist's nicht.


----------



## edwardje (23. November 2019)

__





						religion.ORF.at/news
					





					religionv1.orf.at
				








__





						Kirche vertuschte weitreichenden Missbrauchsfall
					





					www.ots.at
				













						Seckau: Vorwürfe gegen einen Pater | Kleine Zeitung
					

Ehemaliger Schüler wirft einem Lehrer am Abteigymnasium Seckau Missbrauch vor. Das Stift schaltete die Staatsanwaltschaft ein.




					www.kleinezeitung.at
				




Ist logisch dass die keine Mountainbiker dulden.  Die haben etwas zu verstecken.....


----------



## zonz1984 (25. November 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Strafe für Mountainbiker in der Steiermark, der Forstweg benutzte
> 
> 
> Stift Heiligenkreuz hat Radler unter Klagsdrohung zu Geldstrafe und Unterzeichnung einer Unterlassungserklärung genötigt, duldet im selben Gebiet aber Offroadrennen
> ...



Ich hab leider den Fehler gemacht die Kommentare unter dem Artikel zu lesen. Völliger Irrsinn.


----------



## Helselot (25. November 2019)

Ja voi arg, was da abgeht. Alleine fast 1.500 Kommentare sprechen Bände, wie sehr das Thema in Österreich polarisiert.


----------



## edwardje (25. November 2019)

Ich bin jetzt seit 17 Jahren in Österreich. Der Grund für meine Auswanderung ist nur eins gewesen: der Traum von mountainbiken im Gebirge . Wenn ich Geld verdienen hätte wollen wäre ich sicher in die Niederlande geblieben. Vielleicht bin ich zu naiv gewesen damals mein Leben nach ein Sport zu richten. Im allgemein habe ich nie Ärger mit Wanderer und andere Sportler am Berg .  durch Jäger allerdings bin ich regelmässig beschimpft  worden und sogar mit den Tod und Waffen bedroht worden.  letztens hat mir ein Hund am Oberschenkel gebissen mit der Ausrede vom Besitzer : mit Radfahrer hat er nicht gerechnet ( auf ein offizielle Strecke).
Als Mountainbiker solltest alles schlucken. In Österreich sind die Mountainbiker die schlimmste Verbrecher überhaupt. Der Tourismus Branche möchte gerne deine Kohle haben in dessen Ballungsräume. Alles abseits davon ist schlimmer als alles andere auf der Welt.  
Ich verstehe noch immer nicht wo her die Hetze und wut auf Mountainbiker kommt???
Mittlerweile reicht's mir so dermassen dass ich mich wirklich überlege eines Tages   wieder zürück zu gehen. Auch nach 17 Jahren gibt's keine Lösung.  Ich habe Mitleid mit dieses Volk. Wann wird's endlich eine Lösung geben hervor er mal richtig schief läuft? Jedes mal wenn ich biken gehe habe ich Angst,  irgendwie so ein Idiot im Wald zu treffen der abzieht. Die österreichische Regierung ignoriert alle Probleme und agiert ( sowie immer in Österreich) überhaupt nicht.  Mehrwertsteuer darfst zahlen auf all deiner Bike Produkten.  Aber ein Gegenleistung gibt's wohl keiner. Die Diskussion sollte auch nicht über illegal fahren auf jemand ander sein grundbesitz gehen, aber um das normal Leben miteinander.  Ich muss nicht jeder verstehen,  aber ich kann wenigstens Respektvoll mit jeder umgehen.  
Wenn ich gewisse antworte lese auf Grund von den oben genannten Artikel, fehlt mir  dass sehr.  Ich sehe nur sehr viel Hass den ungefährlichen Sportler gegenüber. ....Frieden in Österreich?????


----------



## Helselot (25. November 2019)

Gut geschrieben!  Danke! Ich mag euch Niederländer! Deine Landsleute sind ja oft zum Skifahren und Bergsteigen bei uns und immer herzlich willkommen. Dass wir unser Bergeldorado in unserem wunderschönen Land nicht legal befahren dürfen, ist wirklich ein Armustzeugnis für unser stark touristisch geprägtes Land! Wo in Österreich bist du genau hingezogen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. November 2019)

Jammern ist auch eine österreichische Charaktereigenschaft.
Färbt scheinbar auch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (25. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben!  Danke! Ich mag euch Niederländer! Deine Landsleute sind ja oft zum Skifahren und Bergsteigen bei uns und immer herzlich willkommen. Dass wir unser Bergeldorado in unserem wunderschönen Land nicht legal befahren dürfen, ist wirklich ein Armustzeugnis für unser stark touristisch geprägtes Land! Wo in Österreich bist du genau hingezogen?



Danke!
Ich war  Zuerst das obere Murtal, genau in der Nähe von dort wo diesen Vorfall war mit den Stifft Sekau.  Nachher war ich  Bregenzerwald und jetzt seit 12 Jahren im Mürztal .


----------



## scratch_a (25. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Jammern ist auch eine österreichische Charaktereigenschaft.
> Färbt scheinbar auch ab.



Das sagt man auch uns Deutschen nach. Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass es auch andere Landsleute sehr gut können, egal ob Kroaten, Türken, Rumänen, Spanier,...


----------



## waldbauernbub (27. November 2019)

edwardje schrieb:


> Ich war  Zuerst das obere Murtal, genau in der Nähe von dort wo diesen Vorfall war mit den Stifft Sekau.  Nachher war ich  Bregenzerwald und jetzt seit 12 Jahren im Mürztal .


Wegen des Bikens in die Obersteiermark zu ziehen, , ist halt ein bisschen so, wie wenn man wegen des Schifahrens nach Brasilien zieht. Oder als friedliebender Mensch nach Afghanistan.

Dafür, dass das dann nichts wird, kann man halt nicht nur die Brasilianer und Afghanen verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Roadgap96 (27. November 2019)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Wegen des Bikens in die Obersteiermark zu ziehen, , ist halt ein bisschen so, wie wenn man wegen des Schifahrens nach Brasilien zieht. Oder als friedliebender Mensch nach Afghanistan.
> 
> Dafür, dass das dann nichts wird, kann man halt nicht nur die Brasilianer und Afghanen verantwortlich machen.



Der Vergleich hinkt ein bisschen, da ja bei uns die Möglichkeiten (Berge, Wälder) gegeben sind, nur die Gesetzeslage einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, was umso frustrierender ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. November 2019)

Wer macht die Gesetze?


----------



## Helselot (27. November 2019)

@Roadgap96: Ist das Tyee oder das Spindrift auf deinem Profilbild? Bin neugierig, weil ich vor kurzen bei mir um die Ecke eines in der selben Farbkombo gesehen hab.   Geiles Bike!


----------



## Helselot (27. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wer macht die Gesetze?



Die ÖVP mit ihrer Lobby an Großgrundbesitzern.


----------



## Helselot (27. November 2019)

Nachdem ich noch nie in Saalbach war, werde ich nächste Saison mal im Frühjahr hinfahren und mir das anschauen.  Bin gespannt wie es dort so zugeht! Wie empfindet ihr diese großen Bikeparks im Land? Ist das was für bessere Anfänger? Wird auf diese Rücksicht genommen?
Findet ihr, dass in diese Richtung noch mehr bei bestehender Infrastruktur in den Wintersportgebieten gebaut werden sollte?


----------



## Roadgap96 (27. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wer macht die Gesetze?


Leute mit viel Geld und guten Kontakten zur Politik würd ich sagen.
Ich jedenfalls nicht, sonst würd die Lage Steiermark anders ausschauen.  




Helselot schrieb:


> @Roadgap96: Ist das Tyee oder das Spindrift auf deinem Profilbild? Bin neugierig, weil ich vor kurzen bei mir um die Ecke eines in der selben Farbkombo gesehen hab.   Geiles Bike!


Ist ein Spindrift .
Danke dir. Das Bike ist echt eine Macht und tritt sich recht angenehm bergauf. Mittlerweile bin ich am überlegen das schwarze Decalkit zu bestellen, da mir neongelb mitllerweile etwas zu viel ist.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (27. November 2019)

Mir gefällt der Kontrast sehr gut! Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.  Sind die Decals eigentlich robust, weil Sie ja nur geklebt werden oder hast du dann noch den kompletten Rahmen mit Panzerfolie abgeklebt?


----------



## edwardje (27. November 2019)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Wegen des Bikens in die Obersteiermark zu ziehen, , ist halt ein bisschen so, wie wenn man wegen des Schifahrens nach Brasilien zieht. Oder als friedliebender Mensch nach Afghanistan.
> 
> Dafür, dass das dann nichts wird, kann man halt nicht nur die Brasilianer und Afghanen verantwortlich machen.



????????
Da ist er wieder.....Mister know it all....
Dann bist hier noch nie gefahren, oder? Von den Trails her ist es hier schöner, wie auf viele andere stellen  in Österreich. 2. Vorteil: der Winter dauert nicht so lange wie in Vorarlberg und Co. Dass sind alles nur Vorteile.  Und es muss natürlich beruflich auch passen.
1 + 1 = 2 . In 2002 waren sogar im Murtal gewisse stecken offiziell erlaubt, welche mittlerweile schon wieder geschlossen worden sind. Denk z.b.s an die Alpen Tour der Steiermark, die leider gestorben ist.
Leider gibt's die Gesetzeslage,  aber die ist überall in Österreich gleich scheisse....
Die Lage für Mountainbiker hat sich seit den dass ich hier bin eher verschlechtert.


----------



## Helselot (27. November 2019)

Jede gebirgige Region ist Österreich bietet sicher tolle Trails. Nur leider darf man die bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht fahren! Aber in der Steiermark ist es halt besonders schlimm, was man so liest.  Keine Anhang wie es bei uns im gebirgigen Landesteil im Süden (Pongau, Pinzgau und Lungau) ist. Weiß zu den genannten Bezirken irgendwer mehr?


----------



## edwardje (27. November 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Jede gebirgige Region ist Österreich bietet sicher tolle Trails. Nur leider darf man die bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht fahren! Aber in der Steiermark ist es halt besonders schlimm, was man so liest.  Keine Anhang wie es bei uns im gebirgigen Landesteil im Süden (Pongau, Pinzgau und Lungau) ist. Weiß zu den genannten Bezirken irgendwer mehr?


Bregenzerwald war schlimmer wie das Mur - und Mürztal von der Akzeptanz. Ein Freund von mir lebt im Bezirk Kitzbühel. Dort ist es auch weit aus schlimmer als in der Steiermark.


----------



## Helselot (27. November 2019)

Im Raum Kitzbühel gibt es aber wenigstens ein paar legale Singletrails und Saalbach ist auch ums Eck.


----------



## zonz1984 (28. November 2019)

edwardje schrieb:


> ????????
> Da ist er wieder.....Mister know it all....
> Dann bist hier noch nie gefahren, oder? Von den Trails her ist es hier schöner, wie auf viele andere stellen  in Österreich. 2. Vorteil: der Winter dauert nicht so lange wie in Vorarlberg und Co. Dass sind alles nur Vorteile.  Und es muss natürlich beruflich auch passen.
> 1 + 1 = 2 . In 2002 waren sogar im Murtal gewisse stecken offiziell erlaubt, welche mittlerweile schon wieder geschlossen worden sind. Denk z.b.s an die Alpen Tour der Steiermark, die leider gestorben ist.
> ...



Das mag schon sein das die Gesetzeslage überall gleich scheiße ist, aber die Leute vor Ort sind es nicht. In meiner Region geht man mit dem Thema Mountainbike zum Glück sehr human um. Was aber auch daran liegen mag das MTB als Sport hier ein ziemlicher "Underdog" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. November 2019)

edwardje schrieb:


> Und es muss natürlich beruflich auch passen.



War bei dir der Hauptgrund, oder? Wenn ich deinen Wohnort lese. 
Sonst gäb's ja noch viele bessere Wohnorte zum Biken.


----------



## Lovanius (28. November 2019)

edwardje schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit 17 Jahren in Österreich. Der Grund für meine Auswanderung ist nur eins gewesen: der Traum von mountainbiken im Gebirge . Wenn ich Geld verdienen hätte wollen wäre ich sicher in die Niederlande geblieben. Vielleicht bin ich zu naiv gewesen damals mein Leben nach ein Sport zu richten. Im allgemein habe ich nie Ärger mit Wanderer und andere Sportler am Berg .  durch Jäger allerdings bin ich regelmässig beschimpft  worden und sogar mit den Tod und Waffen bedroht worden.  letztens hat mir ein Hund am Oberschenkel gebissen mit der Ausrede vom Besitzer : mit Radfahrer hat er nicht gerechnet ( auf ein offizielle Strecke).
> Als Mountainbiker solltest alles schlucken. In Österreich sind die Mountainbiker die schlimmste Verbrecher überhaupt. Der Tourismus Branche möchte gerne deine Kohle haben in dessen Ballungsräume. Alles abseits davon ist schlimmer als alles andere auf der Welt.
> Ich verstehe noch immer nicht wo her die Hetze und wut auf Mountainbiker kommt???
> Mittlerweile reicht's mir so dermassen dass ich mich wirklich überlege eines Tages   wieder zürück zu gehen. Auch nach 17 Jahren gibt's keine Lösung.  Ich habe Mitleid mit dieses Volk. Wann wird's endlich eine Lösung geben hervor er mal richtig schief läuft? Jedes mal wenn ich biken gehe habe ich Angst,  irgendwie so ein Idiot im Wald zu treffen der abzieht. Die österreichische Regierung ignoriert alle Probleme und agiert ( sowie immer in Österreich) überhaupt nicht.  Mehrwertsteuer darfst zahlen auf all deiner Bike Produkten.  Aber ein Gegenleistung gibt's wohl keiner. Die Diskussion sollte auch nicht über illegal fahren auf jemand ander sein grundbesitz gehen, aber um das normal Leben miteinander.  Ich muss nicht jeder verstehen,  aber ich kann wenigstens Respektvoll mit jeder umgehen.
> Wenn ich gewisse antworte lese auf Grund von den oben genannten Artikel, fehlt mir  dass sehr.  Ich sehe nur sehr viel Hass den ungefährlichen Sportler gegenüber. ....Frieden in Österreich?????



Wäre die Schweiz eine Möglichkeit für dich? In Graubünden darfst du fast überall biken, und auch in anderen Kantonen ist man Mountainbikern gegenüber recht aufgeschlossen oder doch tolerant. Wenn es irgendwo verboten ist, hat das meistens einen Grund, wie zum Beispiel zu viele Spaziergänger, Naturschutzgebiet oder halt Unfallgefahr bei sehr exponierten Stellen.

Die Schweiz ist halt im MTB-Spitzensport gut vertreten, das hilft wohl auch. 

Denk er eens over na, zou ik zeggen.


----------



## Roadgap96 (28. November 2019)

Lovanius schrieb:


> Wäre die Schweiz eine Möglichkeit für dich? In Graubünden darfst du fast überall biken, und auch in anderen Kantonen ist man Mountainbikern gegenüber recht aufgeschlossen oder doch tolerant. Wenn es irgendwo verboten ist, hat das meistens einen Grund, wie zum Beispiel zu viele Spaziergänger, Naturschutzgebiet oder halt Unfallgefahr bei sehr exponierten Stellen.
> 
> Die Schweiz ist halt im MTB-Spitzensport gut vertreten, das hilft wohl auch.
> 
> Denk er eens over na, zou ik zeggen.


Das hört sich ja wie der Himmel auf Erden an 
Bewerbung ist raus.


----------



## edwardje (28. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> War bei dir der Hauptgrund, oder? Wenn ich deinen Wohnort lese.
> Sonst gäb's ja noch viele bessere Wohnorte zum Biken.



Nein dies war sicher nicht der Hauptgrund. Ich verdiene hier um gut 50% weniger als in den Niederlande. 
Wenn du dich jetzt in die Niederlande bewerben würdest weil du so gerne Kiteboarden geht's am Strand, wie würdest du als Außenseiter dann wissen ob dies auch erlaubt oder geduldet ist oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. November 2019)

Ich meine, dass du dich für Kapfenberg entschieden hast und nicht zb für Innsbruck.

Wegen der Kohle muss man in die Schweiz oder nach Norwegen.


----------



## edwardje (28. November 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass du dich für Kapfenberg entschieden hast und nicht zb für Innsbruck.
> 
> Wegen der Kohle muss man in die Schweiz oder nach Norwegen.



Wenn du aus den flach Land kommst sowie ich, dann ist alles was über 300 Metern hoch ist wie der Himmel auf erde. Ich bin übrigens gar nicht nach Kapfenberg gezogen, aber ins obere Murtal zuerst und auch noch Vorarlberg , was von der Kulisse her sicher ein Traum ist. Allerdings sind 6 bis 9 Monaten Schnee vor der Tür nicht das was ich mich von ein Mountainbike Gebiet gewünscht hätte. In dieser Hinsicht ist Kapfenberg ein Traum. Und nur weil Kapfenberg ein Industrie Stadt ist, bedeutet dies noch nicht dass biken hier nicht schon ist. Die Trails in Kapfenberg und Umgebung sind , auch wenn keiner es glaubt ein Traum. Sie sind halt nicht so bekannt wie in Innsbruck oder so. Dafür aber fast dass ganze Jahr fahrbar. 

Lese dass mal hier: https://bikeboard.at/Board/Mountainbiken-in-der-Bikeregion-Muerztal-th252692

Es Ist nur ein winziger Teil vom Mürztal. Dass mürztal ist sicher schwer unterschätzt, nur Wells kein Tourismus kennt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. November 2019)

tja die steiermark.

- da kanns dir passieren, dass dir die jäger, während du beim halter auf der alm um ein bier anfragst, die bikes zusammenketten samt vorhangschloss

- oder man mit dem grünen shuttle bergAB geführt wird

- oder eine besitzstörungsklage, verwaltungsstrafe einfängt

- oder gar mit gewalt/nötigung an der weiterfahrt gehindert wird.

all das findet in der breiten bevölkerung kaum widerspruch, im gegenteil.
warum?
weil radfahren bei uns noch immer als fortbewegung der asozialen, die sich kein auto leisten können und keine regeln einhalten, gilt. du bist auch mit dem rennrad im straßenverkehr nur GEGNER, leider eben schwächerer gegner. den haxen vom gaspedal zu nehmen, schalten udn wieder gas geben, tut körperlich weh. nimm den amis die waffen weg, und dem österreicher sein auto.

zumindest bei den wanderern (es kommen junge nach...) wirds besser. 
und mei, wenn man einmal alle paar jahre stunk hat, ok. dafür sind die wege nicht zerbombt.


----------



## edwardje (28. November 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> tja die steiermark.
> 
> - da kanns dir passieren, dass dir die jäger, während du beim halter auf der alm um ein bier anfragst, die bikes zusammenketten samt vorhangschloss
> 
> ...


 
Klinkt als ein sehr logischer Erklärung. ??
Bin selber noch nicht drauf gekommen weil Niederländer fast mit ein Rad zwischen die Beine geboren werden..


----------



## Blacksheep87 (28. November 2019)

Radfahrer in der Stadt hass ich aber auch wie die Pest, Kreuz und Quer an den Autos vorbei, über Zebrastreifen usw. 
einen Teil der Rennradfahrer aber auch, zu 2. oder zu 3. nebeneinander , in Schlangenlinien fahrend, auf der Straße obwohl daneben ein leerer Radweg ist usw.

Und da gibts noch ein paar ganz spezielle Fälle, da gibts ca. 5 Möglichkeiten um vom ein in den anderen Ort zu kommen ( ca. 4km) aber nein diese Pfosten mit MTB, Trekkingrad usw. fahren Sogar extra einen Umweg um auf der Bundesstraße zu fahren.

Mir wäre das zu gefährlich auf einer recht schmalen Straße von Bus, LKW und Leuten mit 130km/h überholt zu werden...

Was die Sache im Wald angeht, das liegt zum Teil auch an der Erziehung, ich wusste bis vor wenigen Jahren nicht dass man eigentlich so im Wald spazieren darf, hies immer das gehört wem und da darf man nicht lang.
Nur ausgewiesene Routen darf man gehn


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. November 2019)

Und da Österreicher mit an schaltknüppel zwischen den Haxen... ein Schelm, wer....

Und Autofahrer in der Stadt? Es gibt Öffis, Bikes, Scooter u Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (28. November 2019)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> Und Autofahrer in der Stadt? Es gibt Öffis, Bikes, Scooter u Beine.



Gibt auch welche die beruflich darauf angewiesen sind.
Aber es gibt genügend die mehr als sinnlos unterwegs sind...


----------



## Helselot (29. November 2019)

Nur so zum Thema Radfahren in der Stadt: Sicher gibt es einige schwarze Schafe, aber wenigstens fahren die in der Stadt mit dem Rad. Salzburg erstickt im Verkehr und es wäre der absolute Supergau, wenn die hohe Dichte der Radfahrer (ca. 20% oder mehr) auch noch auf das Auto umsteigen würde. Die Öffis sind in der Stadt leider sehr schlecht. Da lob ich mir Wien, wo ich studiert habe.


----------



## jawbone (29. November 2019)

das radfahren in der stadt muss man wohl mögen... mir hats immer getaugt! war aber wahrscheinlich für die meisten auch eher in der kategorie rowdie unterwegs.

und das mit dem schlechten standing und wenig verständnis in AT kann ich nur unterschreiben! wird zwar auch immer besser, aber ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie mich mein opa gefragt hat, warum ich mir jetzt allen ernstes ein (renn)rad kaufe, wo ich doch gerade den führerschein gemacht hab


----------



## Helselot (29. November 2019)

Wenn ich mim Radl durch die touristischen Gebiete (Altstadt) in unseren schönen Stadt fahre, gleicht das einem Slalom alla Marcel Hirscher. ? Macht aber auch irgendwie Spaß und fördert die Koordination und den Gleichgewichtssinn.
Es gäbe im Zentrum der Stadt auf dem Kapuziner- und Mönchsberg einige coole Trails. Leider alles verboten, weil irgendwelche Rowdies in DH-Montur die Stufen und Trails mit Vollgas runterbrettern. ? Das nervt und schadet nur dem Image des Sports!
https://salzburg.orf.at/stories/3003398/


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Dezember 2019)

Radfahren in der Stadt? Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde. Und Garagen für Bikes gibt es auch keine. 
Wenigstens bei uns im Dorf haben wir jetzt einen ordentlichen Radweg. Asphaltiert und 5 m breit.


----------



## Nurmi92 (2. Dezember 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> *Es gäbe im Zentrum der Stadt auf dem Kapuziner- und Mönchsberg einige coole Trails.* Leider alles verboten, weil irgendwelche Rowdies in DH-Montur die Stufen und Trails mit Vollgas runterbrettern. ? Das nervt und schadet nur dem Image des Sports!
> https://salzburg.orf.at/stories/3003398/



Könnte man da aufgrund der sicherlich hohen Wanderer/Spaziergängerfrequenz überhaupt vernünftig fahren?


----------



## Helselot (2. Dezember 2019)

@Nurmi92: Ja! Man muss halt im immer unter der Woche/am WE gegen Abend fahren. Da geht's gut. Bei meinen Fahrten war so gut wie gar nix los, weil alle die Stufen raufgehen und der Singletrail somit frei ist. War leider schon länger nimmer oben, obwohl ich gleich daneben wohne, da der Uphill von der Linzer Gasse rauf echt zach ist. Das ist glaub ich eine Steigung von über 25%.  Es geht schon, weil es nur kurz ist. Macht aber mim Enduro nicht so viel Spaß.
Wenn man es geschafft hat, kann man vom Franziski-Schlössl super den Trail am Bergrücken runter parallel zu den Stufen fahren. Der ist zwar nur kurz, aber recht witzig, da abwechslungsreich. Flowige Passagen, Wurzelfeldern, kleine Steinfelder und dann als Abschluss die Stufen zum Mozartdenkmal. Die andere Seite Richtung Schallmoss ist unfahrbar, da alles nur aus Holzstufen besteht. Leider haben Sie durch die Winterschäden einen Baumstamm, der quer im Trail liegt, einfach liegen gelassen. Das heißt man muss absteigen und das Bike drüber heben.






Hier fährt ein Wahnsinniger querfeldein.  Man sieht am Anfang ein bissal was vom Trail.






Er fahrt auch super! Kenn diesen Teil aber nicht und denke, dass das ein Secrettrail ist.


----------



## scratch_a (2. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich mir die Videos ansehe, dann wundert mich es nicht, dass die Leute gegen MTB sind. Ein Bärendienst für Radler.


----------



## Helselot (2. Dezember 2019)

Ja leider! Einfach nur Harakiri durch den Wald geht halt gar nicht! Ich bin schon einige Male die Wanderwege gefahren und hatte nie Probleme, da bis auf ein paar Läufer, fast keine Leute unterwegs waren. Aber durch solche Sachen, die auch noch auf Youtube dokumentiert sind, wirds bestimmt nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (3. Dezember 2019)

Wer am Kapuzinerberg radlfahren geht, fordert ja eine Konfliktsituation direkt heraus. Dafür ist der Hügel bzw. die Fläche zu klein, und das Einzugsgebiet von potentiellen Nutzern viel zu groß. Ob sich dafür die nicht einmal 200 Höhenmeter (bzw. noch weniger effektive Trailtiefenmeter bei 1:30 Minuten Fahrzeit) überhaupt auszahlen sehe ich eher kritisch. Aber gut – gibt ja auch einige Leute denen es nicht zu blöd ist in Salzburg mit dem MTB durch die Altstadt zu fahren um dort zwischen den Touristenmassen und genervten Einheimischen ein paar Stufen zu eiern... 

Das erste Video ist eine Katastrophe – siehe auch den Wanderer bei 0:46. Der fährt wie ein Gestörter – obendrein auch noch mit Fullface – auf einem Trail wo es eh um nix geht ... ... der geht für den eigenen Spaß einfach 10 anderen Leuten am Oarsch, was hier durchaus vermeidbar wäre. Der Fahrer auf dem zweiten Video ist mir bekannt, der fährt grundsätzlich ganz gut.

Ich meine, speziell auch in der Stadt Salzburg, fehlt bei vielen zugezogenen MTBlern ein wenig die Sensibilität bzgl. der österreichischen Situation – und Salzburg/Flachgau/Tennengau ist ja eh schon immer als NoGo bzw. NoRide-Area bekannt ... siehe auch das Video vom Luis Gerstner: der ist nach Salzburg gezogen und hat vermutlich auch geglaubt dass das für seinen Youtubechannel hilfreich ist. Im ersten Video ist dann eh gleich eine Tante drinnen die übers Radlverbot redet, und in den Kommentaren (Youtube/Social Media) sind auch ein paar kritische Einträge von Locals ...


----------



## Nurmi92 (3. Dezember 2019)

Also wenn ich da wohnen würde und 1-2h Zeit habe kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass man dort Spass haben kann, wenn ich mir die Videos so anschau. Zeitlich sollte man halt unter der Woche bis zum frühen Nachmittag unterwegs sein und nicht am Abend bzw. Samstag/Sonntag. Und am besten noch bei eher schlechtem Wetter... Zwar dürften die meisten Touris da sowieso nicht rumlatschen, die haben in den paar Stunden bis der Bus wieder fährt in der Stadt genug Stress...  Aber kann mir schon denken dass da bei Schönwetter im Sommer Tausende den Wald da als Naherholung nutzen, ähnlich der Kreuzbergl Gegend in Klagenfurt.


----------



## Nurmi92 (3. Dezember 2019)

cbtp schrieb:


> siehe auch das Video vom Luis Gerstner: der ist nach Salzburg gezogen und hat vermutlich auch geglaubt dass das für seinen Youtubechannel hilfreich ist.



Da würd ich mich als Local aber sehr freuen wenn so ein filmender Selbstdarsteller in meine Gegend zieht...


----------



## Helselot (3. Dezember 2019)

@cbtp: Ich stimme dir mit vielen überein. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren MTB und war vorher 17 Jahre lang Skateboarder in meiner Heimatstadt. Leider auch ein nicht sehr beliebter Sport mit massivem Konfliktpotential. Mir kommt aber vor, dass MTB noch schlechter gestellt ist, weil es leider überhaupt keine legale Möglichkeit gibt. Das mit der fehlenden Sensibilität der Zugezogenen kann sicher ein Problem sein, wenn man die Gesetzeslage nicht kennt und macht nix besser.
Seit dem Beitrag in Salzburg Heute war ich aber nicht mehr am Kapuzinerberg, da ich keine Lust auf irgendwelche Konflikte habe. Trotzdem empfinde ich die Trails jetzt nicht so schlecht und der Berg ist an Randzeiten bis auf ein paar Touristen, die wenigsten wandern bis zum Franziskischlössl rauf, ziemlich leer und bietet in der Vorsaison, wenn überall noch viel Schnee liegt, wenigstens ein paar trockene, spaßige Trails.
Es ist halt schräg, dass man mit dem MTB angeblich nicht einmal auf der normalen Straße am Mönchsberg/Festungsberg, die bis zu Stiegl Keller führt, fahren darf. Das ist kein Wanderweg!  Dort fahren auch Autos. Ebenfalls müsste es doch erlaub sein auf den Kapuzinerberg auf der normalen Straße raufzufahren? Dort fahren auch Autos und Anrainer. Die Trails sind halt tabu! Das ist klar!
Was meinst du mit "*gibt ja auch einige Leute denen es nicht zu blöd ist in Salzburg mit dem MTB durch die Altstadt zu fahren um dort zwischen den Touristenmassen und genervten Einheimischen ein paar Stufen zu eiern... "? *Warum sollte ich auf öffentlich Wegen nicht mit dem Bike durch die Altstadt fahren dürfen?  Als hiergeborener weiß ich über die überfüllte Altstadt bestens Bescheid und fahre trotdem gerne dort herum, weil die Atmosphäre richtig cool ist. Welche Stufen meinst du, die von irgendwelchen Idioten gefahren werden?


----------



## Helselot (3. Dezember 2019)

@Nurmi92: Ja diese YT Selbstdarsteller finde ich echt nur mehr nervig! Er kann richtig gut fahren, sollte sich aber über sein Tun schon im Klaren sein. Er schreibt auch unter dem Salzburg Video, dass er im Video nicht selbst gefahren ist, als ihn wer aufmerksam macht, dass der Gaisberg ein heikles Thema ist.


----------



## Nurmi92 (3. Dezember 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> @Nurmi92: Ja diese YT Selbstdarsteller finde ich echt nur mehr nervig! Er kann richtig gut fahren, sollte sich aber über sein Tun schon im Klaren sein.* Er schreibt auch unter dem Salzburg Video, dass er im Video nicht selbst gefahren ist,* als ihn wer aufmerksam macht, dass der Gaisberg ein heikles Thema ist.



das schreibt er ja nur so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2019)

Wienerwald: Mountainbiker stören Friedhofsruhe im Urnenhain
					

Verwirrung um Trail. Verantwortliche appellieren an die Sportler, Regeln einzuhalten.




					kurier.at
				




Wieviele bäume daführ aber geopfert wurden steht da nirgens oder das man aus einem forstweg eine geschotterte strasse mit parkplatz daführ gemacht hmm


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

Hey, kommt nicht _ausgerechnet _aus Österreich das eine oder andere spektakuläre MTB-Video, das einer gewissen "Legal? Illegal? Scheißegal!"-Attitüde Ausdruck verleiht? Insofern: Es wird sich doch wohl noch - nur zum Beispiel - ein Getränkehersteller finden, der vielleicht ein "Friedwald Freeride Freaks"-Team etabliert, oder so ...


----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wienerwald: Mountainbiker stören Friedhofsruhe im Urnenhain
> 
> 
> Verwirrung um Trail. Verantwortliche appellieren an die Sportler, Regeln einzuhalten.
> ...




Alleine an dieser Aussage erkennt man wie weit Österreich bzgl. Einstellung zum Mountainbiken zurückliegt – sogar in den wenigen halbwegs MTB-freundlichen Regionen ...


----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Hey, kommt nicht _ausgerechnet _aus Österreich das eine oder andere spektakuläre MTB-Video, das einer gewissen "Legal? Illegal? Scheißegal!"-Attitüde Ausdruck verleiht? Insofern: Es wird sich doch wohl noch - nur zum Beispiel - ein Getränkehersteller finden, der vielleicht ein "Friedwald Freeride Freaks"-Team etabliert, oder so ...



Eh – wenn für Radlvideos und Photos ein wenig Geld investiert wird ("die lokale Wirtschaft unterstützt"), ist auch plötzlich das mit der Illegalität kein Thema mehr. Die Verantwortlichen in den Tourismusverbänden können sich daran aufgeilen, dass sie wieder ein paar neue Bilder und Videos haben, und den Einheimischen wird offen ins Gesicht geschißen.

Man kanns nur oft genug erwähnen. Verbringt euren Radurlaub nicht in Österreich.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

Wahnsinn: man darf dort *8 Monate im Jahr* *legal* auf ein Paar Strecken radeln ... .

Wien ist eine schöne Stadt und die Wohnungslage verglichen mit München ein Paradies. Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich in BY lebe ...



cbtp schrieb:


> Verbringt euren Radurlaub nicht in Österreich


Mach' ich, bzw. mach' ich nicht. 

Aber das Tragische ist, dass auch dort, wo das Betretungsrecht das befahren von Wegen garantiert, die Bikegegner gerne nach Ö zeigen und meinen, dort würde doch alles wunderbar funktionieren und man könnte das Modell auch in heimischen Gefilden einführen .


----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wahnsinn: man darf dort *8 Monate im Jahr* *legal* auf ein Paar Strecken radeln ... .


Das ist übrigens auf vielen freigegebenen Forststraßen so, wo der Grund den Österreichischen Bundesforsten gehört.

Im Salzkammergut gibts die Regelung fast überall. Sogar noch restriktiver, wo es nur von 1. Mai - 31. Oktober erlaubt ist (also ein halbes Jahr wird gesperrt). Wird aber nicht so gerne kommuniziert ... 





Lenka K. schrieb:


> dort würde doch alles wunderbar funktionieren und man könnte das Modell auch in heimischen Gefilden einführen



Das ist absoluter Unsinn.

Es kann dir in Österreich passieren dass du auch auf freigegeben Routen angemault wirst oder vom Jäger belehrt wirst wie gefährlich das Rad nicht für die Natur ist. Hab ich auch schon auf einer Forststraße gehabt, die ein paar Monate später eine offizielle Strecke wurde...

Es kann passieren dass du dennoch illegal unterwegs bist, weil wieder mal irgendwo eine offizielle Strecke oder Route aufgelassen wurde und das nicht überall kommuniziert wurde.

Ein Klassiker sind auch kurze "Teilsperren" weil es sich ein Grundstückseigentümer anders überlegt hat. Oder die ebenfalls sehr beliebte Methode "Forstliches Sperrgebiet", dass auffällig oft auf die maximale (nur in "Ausnahmesituationen") Länge von 4 Monaten ausgedehnt wird (in diesen 4 Monaten ist auch das Betreten zu Fuss verboten).

Oder so tolle MTB-Strecken, die einfach wirklich mittens auf dem Uphill auf der Forststraße aufhören und ein Schild steht, dass man hier umkehren muss weil die Strecke endet (Grundstücksgrenze). Zum Beispiel im Salzkammergut.

Oder MTB-Strecken wo man kurze Teilstücke schieben muss, weil die Forststraße für 1-2 Kurven auf dem Grundstück eines Eigentümers verläuft der keine Radlfahrer haben will. Zum Beispiel im Pinzgau.

Oder offizielle Trails, die man nur mit der Liftkarte erreichen kann, weil die bestens ausgebaute Forststraße hinauf verboten ist. Zum Beispiel Singletrail Wurzeralm, oder Singletrail-Großarltal.

Oder ganze Regionen bzw. größere Städte wo es keine einzige freigegebene Route gibt, bzw. die einzige "MTB-Strecke" ausschließlich auf öffentlichen Asphaltstraßen verläuft. Zum Beispiel in der Stadt Salzburg.

Und ob es wirklich das Ziel ist, dass eine Gemeinde um eine halbe Million Euro aufwendig einen asphaltierten Radweg mühsam ins Gelände verlegen muss (als Lückenschluss zwischen zwei anderen Radwegen), nur weil sich ein reicher Grundstückseigentümer querlegt der nicht will dass "seine" teilasphaltierte Verbindungsstraße, sogar gegen Entgelt, benützt wird, kann hinterfragt werden. Diese Geschichten gibts nämlich auch – aber nur in Österreich ...


----------



## Helselot (10. Dezember 2019)

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf den Trail!  Der ist doch auch Teil vom Stoneman Taurista, oder? Hoffentlich kann man auch rauf über legale Forststraßen fahren. Wäre geil!


----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2019)

cbtp schrieb:


> Im Salzkammergut gibts die Regelung fast überall. Sogar noch restriktiver, wo es nur von 1. Mai - 31. Oktober erlaubt ist (also ein halbes Jahr wird gesperrt).


Auch in DE ist es auf den sogenannten "legalisierten" Strecken üblich, dass ein Verbot zwischen November und März verkündet wird. Beispiele dafür sind Stromberg, Rabenberg, einige Touren des Geo-Naturpark etc.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> sogenannten "legalisierten" Strecken


Du meinst "künstlichen Bikestrecken" wie Stromberg, Rabenberg ... Geo-Naturpark kenne ich nicht, wo ist das?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

cbtp schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Unsinn.


Ich weiss. Und deshalb finde ich die Argumentation ungeheuerlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt auf den Trail!  Der ist doch auch Teil vom Stoneman Taurista, oder? Hoffentlich kann man auch rauf über legale Forststraßen fahren. Wäre geil!



Aufn Rossbrand geht von Radstadt aus eine asphaltierte öffentliche Straße bis ganz hinauf. Somit legal – am Wochenende je nach Wetter und Saison auch nicht so wenig (Auto-)Verkehr seit die Radstädter Hütte oben ausgebaut hat. Von Filzmoos aus geht ebenfalls eine offizielle/legale MTB-Route hinauf die später in zuerst genannte Asphaltstraße mündet.

Vom Rossbrand geht ein geiler Naturtrail fast direkt bis nach Radstadt hinunter (900 Tiefenmeter). Der ist nicht legal, aber eher unproblematisch. Kaum Wanderer (fahren fast alle mit dem Auto hinauf) und man sieht großteils sehr weit nach vorne. Ein paar Locals haben weiter unten kurz eine alternative Line hineingemacht. Auch nach Filzmoos geht ein Naturtrail hinunter – der ist ein wenig schwieriger als der Trail nach Radstadt, aber grundsätzlich okay.

Das Video wird vermutlich als gesamtes Video für den "Stoneman Taurista" veröffentlicht werden. Da wird ja einiges Geld ins Marketing gesteckt, und oftmals wird auch nur von "Stoneman Trail" geschrieben, obwohl die Trainanteile auf dieser 120km XC-Tour eh sehr bescheiden sind. Vom Austria-Tourismus wird der Stoneman ja auch im Rahmen der You-Like-It-Bike-It Kampagne beworben.

Die Aussicht oben ist ja auch wirklich schön. Der im Video bezeichnete "Rossbrand-Trail" selbst wird auch gerne für die Stoneman-Werbung hergenommen, obwohl es sich bei dem Trail de facto nur um den Wanderweg (Wanderweg 462) auf dem Bergrücken handelt – von der Radstädter Hütte bzw. Gipfelkreuz Rossbrand über den Bergrücken durchs Hochmoor bis zum "Richtfunkturm Rossbrand". Insgesamt ca. 2km. Startpunkt liegt auf 1770m, Zielpunkt auf 1650m. Shared Trail, vor allem beim ersten Teil nach der Radstädter Hütte sehr viele Wanderer in Richtung Parkplatz. Durch das Hochmoor ist der Trail sehr flach, kurzzeitig leicht bergauf. Aber grundsätzlich okay.

Danach ab dem Richtfunkturm Roßbrand (also immer noch am Bergrücken) führt die offizielle Route wieder auf der Forst- und Asphaltstraße weiter hinunter ins Tal Richtung Mandling. Es würde hier auch ein Wanderweg hinunter gehen (der auch nicht sooo übel ist), aber da prangen gleich bei der Einfahrt nicht zu übersehende Radverbotsschilder. 

Siehe auch: https://www.signature-trails.com/trails/stoneman-taurista/

Das ist auch ein Lehrbeispiel für die Halbwahrheiten und Vermischungen die im österr. MTB-Tourismus verbreitet werden.
_"Der Rossbrandtrail ist das Highlight des Stoneman Taurista – einer 123 km und 4.500 hm Runde durch die Salzburger Sportwelt. Er beginnt mit einem unglaublichen Panorama und einem Naturflowtrail der Extraklasse. Dazwischen gibt es mit dem Johannes-Wasserfall ein erfrischendes Highlight und zum Abschluss hinab nach Flachau einen natürlichen und dennoch speziell für Mountainbiker angelegten Weg."_

Hier wird zuerst vom (eigentlich kurzen) Rossbrandtrail geworben, gefilmt und geschrieben und danach gleich mit dem Stoneman Taurista vermischt. Das "erfrischende Highlight", das angeblich "dazwischen" sein soll, – der Johanneswasserfall – hat nämlich überhaupt gar nichts mit dem Rossbrandtrail zu tun. Der liegt nahe der Bundesstraße zwischen Ober- und Untertauern. Der Trail geht auch nicht in die Flachau hinunter, sondern das bezieht sich alles nur auf den 120 Kilometer langen Stoneman, was wiederum gegenteilig zum Satz "_Er beginnt mit einem unglaublichen Panorama und einem Naturflowtrail der Extraklasse" _steht, weil sich das sehrwohl auf den kurzen Rossbrandtrail bezieht (der Stoneman beginnt ja nicht mit Panorama und Naturflowtrail, sondern unten im Tal (meistens in der Flachau) wo du zuerst einmal ordentlich hinaufkurbeln musst – die erste Abfahrt ist dann meistens auch der Bikeparktrail in Wagrain...).

Der Wasserfall im Video impliziert auch, dass er beim Rossbrandtrail dabei ist – stimmt aber nicht.


----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Auch in DE ist es auf den sogenannten "legalisierten" Strecken üblich, dass ein Verbot zwischen November und März verkündet wird. Beispiele dafür sind Stromberg, Rabenberg, einige Touren des Geo-Naturpark etc.



Rabenberg und Stromberg sind künstlich angelegte und entwickelte Trailzentren, zum Teil mit wirtschaftl. und touristischen Interessen. In Rabenberg muss man sogar was zahlen soweit ich weiß. 

Ich hoffe du versteht den Unterschied zwischen diesem Angebot und dem legalisierten Angebot in Österreich. Bei dem von mir zitierten Beispiel von "legalisierten Strecken" in Österreich handelt es sich nämlich um stinknormale Forststraßen die großteils für den LKW-Verkehr ausgebaut sind, jedoch 6 Monate (außerhalb der Tourismussaison) nicht mit dem Fahrrad befahren werden dürfen. 

Der Trail in Wien aus dem Anfangsposting ist auch nur ein "Shared Trail" bzw. Wanderweg.


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

cbtp schrieb:


> Eh – wenn für Radlvideos und Photos ein wenig Geld investiert wird ("die lokale Wirtschaft unterstützt"), ist auch plötzlich das mit der Illegalität kein Thema mehr. Die Verantwortlichen in den Tourismusverbänden können sich daran aufgeilen, dass sie wieder ein paar neue Bilder und Videos haben, und den Einheimischen wird offen ins Gesicht geschißen.


Obwohl ich's ja nur aus der Ferne betrachte und kommentieren kann: _Genau den _Eindruck habe ich allerdings auch ...


cbtp schrieb:


> Man kanns nur oft genug erwähnen. Verbringt euren Radurlaub nicht in Österreich.


Hatte ich nicht vor. Sölden z.B. ist allerdings inzwischen ein beliebtes Ziel in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Denen ist, bzw. war die rechtliche Lage in Österreich allerdings so gut wie unbekannt. In Sölden und der unmittelbaren Umgebung scheint's - für die Touristen -  ja auch keine wirklich _spürbaren_ Einschränkungen zu geben. Potemkinsche (Berg-)Dörfer also offenbar.

Insofern kann ich, glaube ich, gut nachvollziehen, dass man sich als Einheimischer angeschissen vorkommt.

MTB ist IMHO 'ne Sportart, die man, wenn's irgendwie geht in seiner näheren Umgebung ausüben sollte. Und auch kann. Theoretisch. Bis auf Norddeutschland, die Niederlande und Dänemark ist ganz Europa doch eigentlich hügelig genug. Das macht's ja gerade aus, dass jede Region für sich genommen jeweils fast genauso attraktiv ist, wie irgendeine andere auch. Man kann sogar mitten im Ballungsraum spannende Möglichkeiten finden, diesen Natursport auszuüben. Die Jungs in dem verlinkten Video haben sicher nicht weniger Spaß, als ein angefixter Touri, der einmal Sölden (Whistler, Saalbach, ...) komplett bucht.

Umso bekloppter, dass man in Österreich gerade die Einheimischen quasi aus dem Land zu jagen scheint. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das Ganze auch volkswirtschaftlich plem-plem ist. Die fehlende Sommerauslastung der Liftanlagen ist mir schon klar. Das ist aber eine Sondersituation in den größeren Skigebieten. Sicher: Wer Urlaub macht, der guckt nicht auf's Geld, und kauft nicht bloß den Liftpass, sondern übernachtet auch und geht lecker essen. Soweit ich das mitkriege, bleibt aber kaum jemand zum Biken deutlich länger als für ein verlängertes WE. Allenfalls eine Woche. (Hat jemand belastbare Zahlen? Das würde mich sehr interessieren.) Als Einheimischer gibt man vielleicht nach dem Tag auf dem Bike nicht auch noch € 50 für ein Abendessen und zwei Gläser Rotwein aus, aber man kehrt sicher sehr viel öfter für € 15 in der Hütte, in der Pizzeria, im Café oder im Gasthaus ein. So mache ich das jedenfalls in meiner Heimatregion. Vereine und Gruppen machen das teilweise sogar regelmäßig einmal die Woche. Das ließe sich fortführen.

In Deutschland ist der Binnentourismus ein echter Wirtschaftsfaktor und hat beachtliche Zuwachszahlen. Für die Deutschen wird Deutschland als Reiseland also zunehmend  attraktiver und Radsport ist dabei m.W. auch ein wesentlicher Faktor (aus der Erinnerung, Tagespresse).

So, und jetzt müsste mir jemand mal erklären, wie man so _deppert_ sein kann, ausgerechnet in Österreich seine kleinräumigen, regionalen und letztlich sogar naturverträglichen Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten so derartig liegen zu lassen ...


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

cbtp schrieb:


> Aufn Rossbrand geht von Radstadt aus eine asphaltierte öffentliche Straße bis ganz hinauf. Somit legal – am Wochenende je nach Wetter und Saison auch nicht so wenig (Auto-)Verkehr seit die Radstädter Hütte oben ausgebaut hat. Von Filzmoos aus geht ebenfalls eine offizielle/legale MTB-Route hinauf die später in zuerst genannte Asphaltstraße mündet.
> 
> Vom Rossbrand geht ein geiler Naturtrail fast direkt bis nach Radstadt hinunter (900 Tiefenmeter). Der ist nicht legal, aber eher unproblematisch. Kaum Wanderer (fahren fast alle mit dem Auto hinauf) und man sieht großteils sehr weit nach vorne. Ein paar Locals haben weiter unten kurz eine alternative Line hineingemacht. Auch nach Filzmoos geht ein Naturtrail hinunter – der ist ein wenig schwieriger als der Trail nach Radstadt, aber grundsätzlich okay.
> 
> ...



'ne Mogelpackung also, oder ... ?


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> [....] Geo-Naturpark kenne ich nicht, wo ist das?



Odenwald. Soll sehr interessant sein. Kenne ich nicht, aber muss ich mir gelegentlich mal anschauen. Auch zur Anregung. M.W. setzt man da auf nur leicht "_geshapete_" Naturtrails, die in längere CC-Runden integriert sind. Sollte das so sein, halte ich das in jeder Beziehung für absolut vorbildlich. Geringer Aufwand, gleichzeitig Trennung von den Wanderern und Reitern, bei aber gemeinsamer Benutzung der bestehenden Wanderwege. Stützung der lokalen Gastronomie, etc.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> ausgerechnet in Österreich


Ähm, ich glaub', ich lehne mich nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage, weil Österreich ein Amigoland ist. Kennen wir auch in Bayern gut!

Im Osten sind es die mit der Politk kuschelnden Grossgrundbesitzer, die schauen, dass es keine unliebsamen "Eindringlinge" auf ihrem Besitz gibt (nicht nur Biker, sondern auch Kletterer oder im Winter Tourengeher). Im Westen (z.B. Tirol) sind die Besitzverhältnisse kleinteiliger, auch viel kommunal Grundbesitz und dort sorgen die Amigoverhältnisse wiederum dafür, dass dort, wo es wirtschaftlichen Nutzen bringt, ein Auge oder beide zugemacht werden und eigentlich "illegales" Biken toleriert, bzw. legalisiert wird.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> gleichzeitig Trennung von den Wanderern und Reitern, bei aber gemeinsamer Benutzung


Wie geht das?


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wie geht das?


Die gebauten Trails sind den Bikern vorbehalten, und verlaufen  parallel zu den Wanderwegen. Zwischen den Trailabschnitten benutzen alle gemeinsam das bestehende Wegenetz und es wird Rücksicht genommen. So hab ich's jedenfalls verstanden. Ich muss mir das, wie gesagt, mal genauer angucken. Ich hoffe, ich erzähle keinen Quatsch, aber ich meine dieses Video ist dort entstanden. Muss man nicht ganz gucken ...


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaub', ich lehne mich nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage, weil Österreich ein Amigoland ist. Kennen wir auch in Bayern gut!
> 
> Im Osten sind es die mit der Politk kuschelnden Grossgrundbesitzer, die schauen, dass es keine unliebsamen "Eindringlinge" auf ihrem Besitz gibt (nicht nur Biker, sondern auch Kletterer oder im Winter Tourengeher). Im Westen (z.B. Tirol) sind die Besitzverhältnisse kleinteiliger, auch viel kommunal Grundbesitz und dort sorgen die Amigoverhältnisse wiederum dafür, dass dort, wo es wirtschaftlichen Nutzen bringt, ein Auge oder beide zugemacht werden und eigentlich "illegales" Biken toleriert, bzw. legalisiert wird.



Das wird es vermutlich sein. Man fragt sich halt trotzdem, wie man politisch so derartig offensichtlich unsinnig handeln kann. Aber stimmt schon, ähnlichen Irrsinn gibt's ja auch und v.a. aus Deutschland zu berichten. Drogenpolitik z.B., wo gleichermaßen bestimmte Erfahrungen und eisenharte wissenschaftliche Daten aus anderen Ländern konsequent ignoriert, bzw. gar nicht erst zur Kenntnis genommen werden. Die quasi päpstliche 2m-Regel in BaWü mal außen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> [....]
> Aber das Tragische ist, dass auch dort, wo das Betretungsrecht das befahren von Wegen garantiert, die Bikegegner gerne nach Ö zeigen und meinen, dort würde doch alles wunderbar funktionieren und man könnte das Modell auch in heimischen Gefilden einführen .



Das ist inzwischen tatsächlich zu befürchten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Das ist inzwischen tatsächlich zu befürchten.


Womit wir wieder hier wären.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Geo-Naturpark kenne ich nicht, wo ist das?


Odenwald und drumrum, teils Bayern teils Hessen.
Michelstadt, Miltenberg, Collenberg kenne ich. Echt nicht schlecht gemacht.


cbtp schrieb:


> oftmals wird auch nur von "Stoneman Trail" geschrieben


Wurde beim Stoneman Miriquidi auch versucht, gab aber Gegenwind. Mittlerweile ist der Initiator mit einem Vortrag "Zum Markterfolg ohne Singletrails" unterwegs 


Ovibos schrieb:


> Odenwald. Soll sehr interessant sein. Kenne ich nicht, aber muss ich mir gelegentlich mal anschauen. Auch zur Anregung. M.W. setzt man da auf nur leicht "_geshapete_" Naturtrails, die in längere CC-Runden integriert sind. Sollte das so sein, halte ich das in jeder Beziehung für absolut vorbildlich. Geringer Aufwand, gleichzeitig Trennung von den Wanderern und Reitern, bei aber gemeinsamer Benutzung der bestehenden Wanderwege. Stützung der lokalen Gastronomie, etc.


Ist ganz unterschiedlich je nach Strecke, und es sind auch nicht alle Trailabschnitte für Fußgänger gesperrt. Finde ich sowieso nicht gut und ist m.E.n. auch nicht erforderlich.
Auch die jahreszeitliche Sperrung ist unterschiedlich geregelt, wobei sowohl die jahreszeitliche Sperrung als auch Fußgängerverbote m.E.n. rechtlich mindestens fragwürdig sind.


Ovibos schrieb:


> Die gebauten Trails sind den Bikern vorbehalten, und verlaufen parallel zu den Wanderwegen. Zwischen den Trailabschnitten benutzen alle gemeinsam das bestehende Wegenetz und es wird Rücksicht genommen


Auch ein "gebauter Trail" ist ein Weg - Rücksicht muss sowieso genommen werden.


----------



## Deleted 370592 (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> 'ne Mogelpackung also, oder ... ?


Genau so ist es, der Stoneman Taurista besteht trailtechnisch im Wesentlichen aus 3 Abfahrten:

1. Strecke im Bikepark Wagrain
2. Rossbrand (wurde schon beschrieben, da würde wesentlich mehr gehen)
3. Überquerung nach Oberhütte Richtung Obertauern (ca 250 hm Bike bergauf schieben/tragen) dann eher flacher Trail bis zur Seekarscharte über
    Obertauern, dann eigentlich bis auf ein kurzes Stückerl bei Johannesfall alles auf Forstautobahnen/Radwegen ins Tal

Trotzdem muss man sich bewusst sein, dass die Nächtigungszahlen im Sommer Jahr für Jahr steigen, auch der Mountainbiketourismus boomt in den "Ghettos", die im Verhältnis dazu wenigen Mountainbiker, die sich gerne frei auf Trails bewegen sind letztlich zu wenig Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Nachbarn aus AT.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

peakfinder schrieb:


> letztlich zu wenig Wirtschaftsfaktor


Letzlich müsste man statt der Argumentation "Wirtschaftsfaktor", das freie Betretrungsrecht freier Bürger fordern!


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

peakfinder schrieb:


> (....)
> Trotzdem muss man sich bewusst sein, dass die Nächtigungszahlen im Sommer Jahr für Jahr steigen, auch der Mountainbiketourismus boomt in den "Ghettos", die im Verhältnis dazu wenigen Mountainbiker, die sich gerne frei auf Trails bewegen sind letztlich zu wenig Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Nachbarn aus AT.


Das hätt' ich jetzt (beides) nicht gedacht. Wieviele "Ghettos" gibt's denn und wie lange Anfahrten dorthin muss man in Kauf nehmen? 

Ich kapier' halt nicht, dass die Österreichischen Tages- oder Wochenendausflügler offenbar keinen ausreichenden Wirtschaftsfaktor darzustellen scheinen. Ich hätte doch keinen Nerv, als jemand, der - sagen wir mal - in Landeck wohnt, mit der Familie am WE extra nach Sölden zu gurken. Sondern ich will mit dem befreundeten Pärchen und den Kiddies am besten vor der Tür losfahren und auf der Hütte einen Kaiserschmarren verdrücken. Und auch in Bichlbach oder Reutte will ich doch mit den Kumpels abends 'ne Runde rund um's Dorf drehen und anschließend ein Bier trinken, und nicht extra nach Bayern fahren müssen. Um dort Bier zu trinken 

Aber so langsam überlege ich mir, Reiseunternehmer zu werden - und den Ballungsraum Rhein-Ruhr in Österreich agressiv als MTB-Destination zu bewerben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> So, und jetzt müsste mir jemand mal erklären, wie man so _deppert_ sein kann, ausgerechnet in Österreich seine kleinräumigen, regionalen und letztlich sogar naturverträglichen Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten so derartig liegen zu lassen ...





Lenka K. schrieb:


> Letzlich müsste man statt der Argumentation "Wirtschaftsfaktor", das freie Betretrungsrecht freier Bürger fordern!


Das ist richtig, weil die Grund- und Waldbesitzer i.d.R. keine eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen am Tourismus haben; vielmehr ärgern sie sich darüber, dass andere Leute mit dem eigenen Besitz Geld verdienen - auch wenn es dem Gemeinwohl dienlich wäre.

Das ist aber nicht nur in Österreich so ...


----------



## Ovibos (10. Dezember 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, weil die Grund- und Waldbesitzer i.d.R. keine eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen am Tourismus haben; vielmehr ärgern sie sich darüber, dass andere Leute mit dem eigenen Besitz Geld verdienen - auch wenn es dem Gemeinwohl dienlich wäre.


Aha. Das habe ich so noch gar nicht betrachtet. Einleuchtend und das fände ich - in gewissem Rahmen - sogar noch verständlich. Aber das müsste sich doch auf faire Weise lösen lassen können. Wenn man nicht reine Missgunst unterstellen will.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nur in Österreich so ...


Sicherlich nicht. Ich erlebe es in Deutschland allerdings _tendenziell _eher, dass auch Wald- und Grundbesitzern an einer nachhaltigen regionalen Entwicklung gelegen ist. Sowohl ökonomisch, als auch bzgl. der Lebensqualität.

Ich bin übrigens auf diese Playlist gestoßen. Ihr lügt doch wohl alle hier. Alle!


----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Ich hätte doch keinen Nerv, als jemand, der - sagen wir mal - in Landeck wohnt, mit der Familie am WE extra nach Sölden zu gurken. Sondern ich will mit dem befreundeten Pärchen und den Kiddies am besten vor der Tür losfahren und auf der Hütte einen Kaiserschmarren verdrücken. Und auch in Bichlbach oder Reutte will ich doch mit den Kumpels abends 'ne Runde rund um's Dorf drehen und anschließend ein Bier trinken, und nicht extra nach Bayern fahren müssen. Um dort Bier zu trinken



Grundsätzlich hast du recht, wobei dein Beispiel Tirol eher schlecht gewählt ist, weil dort die Situation vergleichsweise entspannt ist.
Btw: Von Landeck brauchst nicht recht lang mit dem Auto in die legalen Bikegebiete (Serfaus, Reschen, Ischgl, Sölden, Schweiz, Vinschgau, etc.).

In Bichlbach gibts sogar einen offiziellen Trail (Lichte Trail), bzw. ist hier Lermoos auch schnell per Rad erreichbar.


----------



## Nurmi92 (10. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Hey, kommt nicht _ausgerechnet _aus Österreich das eine oder andere spektakuläre MTB-Video, das einer gewissen "Legal? Illegal? Scheißegal!"-Attitüde Ausdruck verleiht? Insofern: Es wird sich doch wohl noch - nur zum Beispiel - ein Getränkehersteller finden, der vielleicht ein "Friedwald Freeride Freaks"-Team etabliert, oder so ...



der Brausehersteller ist im Grunde auch nur ein erzkonservativer Freund der heimischen teils noch adeligen Großgrundgesellschaft. Gabs heuer mal einen Bericht auf ServusTV über illegale MTB Strecken welcher meine Meinung über den Sender doch ziemlich gedreht hat..... Die/der trägt sicher nicht für eine Trendwende was das Mountainbiken in den heimischen Gefilden angeht bei.


----------



## Helselot (11. Dezember 2019)

@cbtp: Danke für die ausführlichen Infos! Oarg, dass der Singletrail-Anteil beim Stoneman Taurista so gering ist. Das hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. Aber Marketing scheint halt alles zu sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Dezember 2019)

"You like it? Bike it!"-Kampagne für Österreich-Werbung "Erfolgsstory"
					

Touristiker ziehen eine zufriedene Zwischenbilanz trotz anhaltender Kritik aus der Mountainbike-Szene. Man sei sich dessen bewusst, verweist aber auf Gästezufriedenheit




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## cbtp (11. Dezember 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> @cbtp: Danke für die ausführlichen Infos! Oarg, dass der Singletrail-Anteil beim Stoneman Taurista so gering ist. Das hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. Aber Marketing scheint halt alles zu sein.



Gerade übers Marketing wird in Österreich viel Schindluder getrieben.

Als Salzburger kennst du ja vermutlich die XC-Runde "Rund um den Untersberg". Der Untersberg wird vom Stadttourismus zum Besipiel fürs Mountainbiken beworben: "_Der Untersberg hat z.B. einiges zu bieten. Der Höhenunterschied auf den Untersberg beträgt 1000 Höhenmeter zum mountainbiken._" ?
... Tatsache ist: Man kann auf den Untersberg gar nicht hinaufradln. Weder legal, noch illegal. Die Seilbahn würde dich auch nicht mitnehmen. Höchstens Tragen kann man, und 90% der Radlfahrer würden selbst die einfachen Steige vom Untersberg herunter technisch eh  nicht fahren können.
Und von der österr. Seite noch weniger, weil speziell die Mayr-Melnhof-Gründe vor dem Untersberg Extrem-Sperrgebiete für Radlfahrer sind.


----------



## Helselot (11. Dezember 2019)

Ja! Die Runde, die ich kenne, geht ja auch auf bayrischem Gebiet (Bischofswiesen, Marktschellenberg, Bayrisch Gmain etc.) rund um den Untersberg weiter. Ab der Staatsgrenze dürfte man eh auf Forststraßen, Trails fahren. Aber auf der österreichischen Seite geht dank der Großgrundbesitzer gor nix.   Hätte mir den Naturpark Untersberg rund um Grödig, Fürstenbrunn und Großgmain gern mal mit dem Bike angeschaut. Aber bis auf die Römerstraße (Asphalt) kannst im Wald nirgends legal fahren.


----------



## Ovibos (11. Dezember 2019)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> der Brausehersteller ist im Grunde auch nur ein erzkonservativer Freund der heimischen teils noch adeligen Großgrundgesellschaft. Gabs heuer mal einen Bericht auf ServusTV über illegale MTB Strecken welcher meine Meinung über den Sender doch ziemlich gedreht hat..... Die/der trägt sicher nicht für eine Trendwende was das Mountainbiken in den heimischen Gefilden angeht bei.



Es hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn mein Sarkasmus unberechtigt gewesen wäre. Ist der Bericht noch irgendwo verfügbar?

Ich vefolge Servus TV nicht so. Aber demgegenüber ist vielleicht diese, etwas ältere Doku über RB von allgemeinem Interesse. Sie ist, sagen wir mal, jedenfalls nicht besonders gut geeignet, deine Einschätzung bzgl. der Firmenleitung zu widerlegen 

Ich meine, irgendwo fällt darin das Wort "Gutsherrenmentalität".


----------



## Ovibos (11. Dezember 2019)

cbtp schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du recht, wobei dein Beispiel Tirol eher schlecht gewählt ist, weil dort die Situation vergleichsweise entspannt ist.
> Btw: Von Landeck brauchst nicht recht lang mit dem Auto in die legalen Bikegebiete (Serfaus, Reschen, Ischgl, Sölden, Schweiz, Vinschgau, etc.).



Mir war nicht klar, dass die Lage in Tirol so vergleichsweise günstig aussieht. Ich wusste auch nicht, dass es so viele eigens ausgewiesene "Bikegebiete" in Tirol und unmittelbarer Umgebung gibt. Aber selbst hier, in der Großstadt, fahre ich bei mehr als der Hälfte aller MTB-Ausfahrten vor der Haustür los, und packe das Bike eher selten ins Auto. Die in Stadtnähe gelegenen Wälder und die Ränder der Mittelgebirge taugen immerhin für ausgedehnte CC-Touren. Die gänzlich andere Topographie mal außen vor: So wie ich die Debatte hier verstanden habe, wäre das auch in Tirol nicht ohne Weiteres möglich. Oder doch?



cbtp schrieb:


> In Bichlbach gibts sogar einen offiziellen Trail (Lichte Trail), bzw. ist hier Lermoos auch schnell per Rad erreichbar.



Das ist vom Alpkopf nach Norden zur Fernpassstraße 'runter, oder? Na gut, dann muss ich das Bike doch mal mitnehmen, wenn ich in der Gegend bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nurmi92 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Es hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn mein Sarkasmus unberechtigt gewesen wäre. Ist der Bericht noch irgendwo verfügbar?
> Ich meine, irgendwo fällt darin das Wort "Gutsherrenmentalität".



Befürchte leider nicht mehr. War Anfang Oktober mal im TV, total einseitig, im Grunde eine Frechheit.
"Gutsherrenmentalität" passt da aber haargenau dazu.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Januar 2020)

Im Schwarz/Grünen Regierungsprogramm steht übrigens genau gar nichts zum Thema Mountainbiken.


----------



## bobo2606 (4. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Im Schwarz/Grünen Regierungsprogramm steht übrigens genau gar nichts zum Thema Mountainbiken.



Überrascht?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Januar 2020)

Jein.

Im Vorgängerprogramm Schwarz/Blau war das noch drin (Öffnung nur per Vertragsmodell). 

Es gibt doch einige, die die Grünen noch immer als Partei der Natursportler sehen. Die sind jetzt vielleicht enttäuscht. 

Tatsächlich ist es halt so: https://presse.vorarlberg.at/land/dist/vlk-55570.html


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Januar 2020)

Mich wundert das auch wenig.
So lange sich Österreich als Schination gibt und alles darauf ausrichtet haben, die Herren, egal welcher Farbe, kein wirkliches Interesse dies zu ändern. 
Es wird wärmer, somit ist in tiefen Lagen mit weniger Schnee zu rechnen.
Dem wirkt man nur mit neuen Schneekanonen und Erschließung höhergelegenen Gebieten entgegen.
Weiter gehen die Gedanken nicht, weil am Schitourismus so viele Jobs hängen.
Und ein anderweitiger Ausgleich ist undenkbar.


----------



## WWWWW (4. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich hätte Österreich super Potenzial als sehr gute MTB Destination. Berge, Lifte Wanderwege  Es muss ja kein Bikepark für Massen sein sondern verteilt und sanf genutzt, wie Trailcenter. Nur Trailtolerance ist nicht so das Ding dort, warum auch immer. Auch könnten so in verschlafene Dörfchen im Sommer wirklich mehr Leute kommen. Aber ist die MTB Abneigung nicht oftmals eine rechtliche Frage mit der Wegnutzung bzw. der daraus resultierenden Haftung für den Landeigentümer, oder liege ich da ganz falsch?


----------



## scratch_a (4. Januar 2020)

Hat die österreichische Politik nicht letztes Jahr erst nach dem "Kuh-Urteil" bewiesen, wie schnell man Gesetze bzgl. Haftung ändern kann? Oder habe ich das falsch im Kopf.
Wie auch immer, der WILLE ist entscheidend, um eine Lösung zu finden. Und dieser Wille ist eben in AT meist nicht erkennbar.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Man kanns nur oft genug erwähnen. Verbringt euren Radurlaub nicht in Österreich.


Falsch! Verbringt überhaupt keinen Urlaub in Österreich!


----------



## WWWWW (4. Januar 2020)

Das stimmt @scratch_a hat es sehr passend formuliert! Erst wenn ein Wille oder eine generelle Offenheit besteht können Veränderungen erfolgen. Dies ist auch immer ein Politikum  Oftmals ist es leider so.

Dies beszieht sich natürlich nicht auf Bikeparks oder  große Destinationen wie Saalbach. Dort hat man erkannt wie Geld mit Bikern gemacht wird...und man das passende Imagemarketing präsentiert....wenn genung kommen folgt die Beschränkung der Liftnutzung in der Jokercard  Trotzdem sind dort auch viele Wanderwege für Radfahrer gesperrt  Irgendwie auch keine Trailtolerance...eher Segregation oder Ghettoisierung von Mountainbikern bzw. Wanderen.

Noch schlimmer finde ich persönlich Innsbruck, holen sich einen Crankworkx und viele Trails sind offiziell verboten  Ob sie einfach gefahren werden ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (4. Januar 2020)

Die Verantwortlichen von Saalbach sind ja selber auch gegen eine Öffnung der Wege...warum wohl? 
Dass das Konzept mit der Jokercard auf Dauer nicht funktionieren kann (außer es wird komplett irgendwie quer finanziert/subventioniert), war abzusehen. Bin gespannt, wie sich das dort die nä. Jahre entwickelt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Januar 2020)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Es muss ja kein Bikepark für Massen sein


Doch muss es.
Wo sind die meisten Parks, wo schon Liftanlagen stehen.
Saalbach, Schladmin,... Somit ergibt sich eine doppelte Einnahmequelle für den Betreiber.
Keiner von denen hat Interesse an Radlern die selber den Berg hoch wollen, dafür kann man schwer was verlangen.
Wobei Schitourengeher mittlerweile auch zur Kasse gebeten werden.
Ein Nutzungsentgelt wäre mir sogar egal, so lange es zweckmäßig verwendet wird.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Januar 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wobei Schitourengeher mittlerweile auch zur Kasse gebeten werden.


Auf der Piste im Skigebiet ...


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Auf der Piste im Skigebiet ...


Auch wo nur die Möglichkeit besteht eine Piste zu nutzen, aber sehr wohl der Parkplatz benutzt werden muss.

Grad was gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Januar 2020)

Und gleichzeitig schreibt der Skibetrieb heuer wieder Rekordzahlen.
Die Skiwelt Wilder Kaiser und die liegt wirklich niedrig, hatte in den letzten Tagen bis zu 45.000 Besucher. Das sind 2,4 Mio Euro Umsatz an einem Tag. Das macht der Bikepark Leogang nicht mal in einem ganzen Jahr. 

Zu den Skitourengehern. Das war früher mal richtig easy going und ich bin froh, diese Zeit mitgenommen zu haben. Aber heute: 









						Skitourengeher sorgen für Verkehrschaos am Weerberg | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online
					

Aufgrund zu weniger Parkplätze stellen die vielen Wintersportler am Weerberg die Autos auf der Fahrbahn ab. Eine Lösu...




					www.tt.com


----------



## bobo2606 (5. Januar 2020)

In Seegatterl (Winklmoosalm / Steinplatte) kostet der Parkplatz ohne Liftkarte im Winter den Preis einer Bergfahrt = 14,- €..... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> in den letzten Tagen bis zu 45.000 Besucher.


Naja, besser mit Hunderten von Gleichgesinnten am Berg, als mit 45000 Bierbäuchen im Skigebiet .

Ja, beim Tourengehen war früher tatsächlich vieles besser. Würde auch gerne meine Wasserski gegen die 60mm-Spaghettiski tauschen, wenn's wieder ruhiger zugehen würde. Allerdings waren manche Gebiete auch vor 20 Jahren überlaufen (Praxmar, Haute Route, Berner Oberland ...).

Und ich würde behaupten, es gibt einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen



Tyrolens schrieb:


> 45.000 Besucher


im Skigebiet und massiven Andrang auf Skitouren.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> In Seegatterl (Winklmoosalm / Steinplatte) kostet der Parkplatz ohne Liftkarte im Winter den Preis einer Bergfahrt = 14,- €..... ?



Mhh...das ist vielleicht ein Ansatz, der auch bei E-Bikes mal in Frage kommen könnte.
Parkplatz kostet z.B. 20€, beim Kauf eines Tagesbergbahntickets bekommt man dann 15€ (oder gar die ganzen 20€) gut geschrieben, so dass Parken nur 5€ kostet (oder sogar gar nichts). Und alle, die keine Bergbahnen benutzen zahlen halt für die ganze Infrastruktur (werden ja z.B. auch oft WCs benutzt) durch die Parkgebühren. Funktioniert wohl im Winter besser als im Sommer.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...das ist vielleicht ein Ansatz, der auch bei E-Bikes mal in Frage kommen könnte.


Ah.... Er hat Jehova gesagt 
Ich höre und sehe sie schon "Diskriminierung" brüllen, Petitionen starten und die Deutsche Initiative Motor Bike um Hilfe anrufen....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2020)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> Gabs heuer mal einen Bericht auf ServusTV über illegale MTB Strecken welcher meine Meinung über den Sender doch ziemlich gedreht hat.....


das meinste oder?


----------



## ratz90 (6. Januar 2020)

Und auf der anderen Seite vom Berg (SLO) gibts richtig feine Trails, es wird gebaut ohne Ende - aber keine Probleme in Sicht.
Woran liegts nur?


----------



## Nurmi92 (6. Januar 2020)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Und auf der anderen Seite vom Berg (SLO) gibts richtig feine Trails, es wird gebaut ohne Ende - aber keine Probleme in Sicht.
> Woran liegts nur?



Die Slowenen sind einfach generell entspannter....


----------



## payne (6. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> Im Vorgängerprogramm Schwarz/Blau war das noch drin (Öffnung nur per Vertragsmodell).
> 
> ...


Die Grünen und die Roten sind doch immer die größten Heuchler siehe Kommunismus alles Super solange man ihrer Meinung ist. An den Schwarzen weiss man wenigstens wo ran man ist einfach Unwählbar der S..Haufen Derzeit gibt es leider nichts Wählbares die ganze Politik zum Kotzen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Januar 2020)

Die Einzigen, die für eine Öffnung der Wege sein müssten, sollten die Neos sein. Theoretisch.


----------



## payne (6. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Einzigen, die für eine Öffnung der Wege sein müssten, sollten die Neos sein. Theoretisch.


Die Neos sind nichts anderes als Schwarze oh Entschuldigung Türkise Natürlich


----------



## Nurmi92 (7. Januar 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> das meinste oder?



ja genau, hatte es auch schon gefunden aber leider kann man den Bericht nicht mehr anschauen. war echt sehenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (7. Januar 2020)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> ja genau, hatte es auch schon gefunden aber leider kann man den Bericht nicht mehr anschauen. war echt sehenswert



Dürfte wohl (zeitlich und geografisch) mit diesem Artikel zusammenhängen (sorry, hab den Artikel nur mehr auf der Krone-Seite gefunden):








						Rund um Klagenfurt: Bergwacht jagt Motocrosser
					

Motocrossfahrer und offenbar auch Mountainbiker, die frech querfeldein durchs Unterholz brettern, sorgen rund um Klagenfurt für Ärger bei den ...




					www.krone.at
				




Habs mir damals wegen dem Reifenargument gemerkt:
_*"Durch den Gummi-Abrieb kommt auch Microplastik ungehindert ins Erdreich und Grundwasser."*_


----------



## Nurmi92 (7. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl (zeitlich und geografisch) mit diesem Artikel zusammenhängen (sorry, hab den Artikel nur mehr auf der Krone-Seite gefunden):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe ja das war das selbe. echt unglaublich


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> _*"Durch den Gummi-Abrieb kommt auch Microplastik ungehindert ins Erdreich und Grundwasser."*_



Die neueste Sau, die durch's Dorf getrieben wird. Im Regierungsprogramm gibt's dazu gleich zehn Absätze. Scheint ja ein Thema oberster Priorität zu sein. 

Bin gespannt, wann eine Naturschutzpolizei kommen wird. Die warten dann hinter'm Strauch und fangen dich an. Als potentieller Naturzerstörer muss man nun auch damit rechnen, in Sicherungshaft genommen zu werden.


----------



## Nurmi92 (7. Januar 2020)

Harvester, Traktor und vor allem der Jäger Jeep verursachen das ja zum Glück nicht. Und nicht zu vergessen die Unmengen an Kettenöl die von den Mountainbikes und MX an die Botanik abgegeben werden.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2020)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> Die Slowenen sind einfach generell entspannter....


Wobei - soweit ich weiß - in Slowenien eigentlich das gleiche gilt wie in AT: Mountainbiken nur dort, wo es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.


----------



## cbtp (7. Januar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wobei - soweit ich weiß - in Slowenien eigentlich das gleiche gilt wie in AT: Mountainbiken nur dort, wo es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.



Laut Alpenverein und Naturfreunde ist in Slowenien (wie in jedem Nachbarland Österreichs) das Befahren von Forststraßen legal. 

Gesetzliche Regelungen in Slownien sind vor allem allem wegen dem Befahren von "Pfaden" aufgekommen, bzw. dem Verhalten im Nationalpark (Triglav).

In Österreich darfst du nicht einmal in Naturflächen, Wälder bzw. auf Forststraßen fahren die der Republik Österreich (Österreichische Bundesforste) gehören – immerhin betragen diese Flächen ein Zehntel der gesamten Staatsfläche. Und selbst dort, wo einzelne Forststraßen für Radfahrer freigegeben wurden, ist die Benützung an "Öffnungszeiten" gebunden. Zum Beispiel darf man im Salzkammergut von 1. November bis April auch die freigegebenen Forststraßen nicht benützen.

Bevor noch nicht einmal das geklärt ist, braucht man gar nicht erst über "Pfade" bzw. Trails sprechen ...


----------



## Nurmi92 (7. Januar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wobei - soweit ich weiß - in Slowenien eigentlich das gleiche gilt wie in AT: Mountainbiken nur dort, wo es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.



das mag sein, aber es kommt weniger zu Konflikten weil die meisten Slowenen bei weitem nicht so spießig sind als wir deutschsprachigen. Ähnlich wie in Italien wo man in manchen Gegenden auch ohne Probleme mit einer MX durch die Wälder fahren kann und wenn man sich normal verhält von den Grundbesitzern freundlich gegrüßt wird....


----------



## ratz90 (7. Januar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wobei - soweit ich weiß - in Slowenien eigentlich das gleiche gilt wie in AT: Mountainbiken nur dort, wo es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.


Umgekehrt, genau wie @cbtp schreibt, Forststraßen sind legal zu befahren, solange es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.
Und auch wenn da mal ein Verbotsschild hängt, ist es den Leuten in der Regel ziemlich egal (solange man nicht unbedingt einen hoch frequentierten Wanderweg im Nationalpark fährt).

Neue Trails anzulegen dürfte übrigens auch recht unproblematisch sein, vor allem auf Staatseigentum.


----------



## cbtp (7. Januar 2020)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> das mag sein, aber es kommt weniger zu Konflikten weil die meisten Slowenen bei weitem nicht so spießig sind als wir deutschsprachigen. Ähnlich wie in Italien wo man in manchen Gegenden auch ohne Probleme mit einer MX durch die Wälder fahren kann und wenn man sich normal verhält von den Grundbesitzern freundlich gegrüßt wird....



Bei MX hast das Problem mit der Lautstärke und das die Wanderwege wirklich zerstört sind, wenn da mehrere MXer hineinfahren. Das hat nix mit Spießertum zu tun, sondern da sind im deutschsprachigen Raum (speziell Österreich) die Konfliktsituationen in dieser Hinsicht viel höher, weil a) großteils höhere Bevölkerungsdichte, b) stärke Zersiedelung, c) intensivere land- und forstwirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung, d) intensivere touristische Nautung, e) Naturschutz auch außerhalb von Nationalparkregionen, f) gesellschaftlich einflussreichere Jägerschaft.

Aber auch in Italien bzw. generell im Süden und Osten werden wie Regionen wo man unproblematisch überall wild MX-Fahren kann schon weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nurmi92 (7. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Bei MX hast das Problem mit der Lautstärke und das die Wanderwege wirklich zerstört sind, wenn da mehrere MXer hineinfahren. Das hat nix mit Spießertum zu tun, sondern da sind im deutschsprachigen Raum (speziell Österreich) die Konfliktsituationen in dieser Hinsicht viel höher, weil a) großteils höhere Bevölkerungsdichte, b) stärke Zersiedelung, c) intensivere land- und forstwirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung, d) intensivere touristische Nautung, e) Naturschutz auch außerhalb von Nationalparkregionen, f) gesellschaftlich einflussreichere Jägerschaft.
> 
> Aber auch in Italien bzw. generell im Süden und Osten werden wie Regionen wo man unproblematisch überall wild MX-Fahren kann schon weniger.



Spießertum war eher aufs MTB bezogen. Dass MX in unsren dichtbesiedelten Gebieten problematisch ist, ist mir schon klar. würd auch nicht auf die Idee kommen dort wo ich illegalerweiße mit dem MTB unterwegs bin mit ner MX rumzuheizen.


----------



## edwardje (8. Januar 2020)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> Harvester, Traktor und vor allem der Jäger Jeep verursachen das ja zum Glück nicht. Und nicht zu vergessen die Unmengen an Kettenöl die von den Mountainbikes und MX an die Botanik abgegeben werden.


Wanderer gehen auch immer barfuß,  genauso wie die Jäger.  Diese räumen ihre Kugeln nach dem schießen immer schon weg..


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Januar 2020)

Zwischen den Zeilen lesen:









						Skitouren-Boom: Warnung vor Chaos auf Tirols Bergen | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online
					

In Deutschland hat sich die Zahl der Skitourengeher in den letzten 15 Jahren verdreifacht. Auch in Österreich hält de...




					www.tt.com


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Januar 2020)

Tourengeher attackiert Pistenraupenfahrer in Tirol
					

Einen aufsehenerregenden Zwischenfall hat es am Freitagabend am Tiroler Rangger Köpfl im Gemeindegebiet von Oberperfuss gegeben. Wie eine ...




					www.krone.at


----------



## ruppidog (13. Januar 2020)

Ja ja, die "Schitourengeher", die nicht in der Lage sind bei uns einen Berg ohne Schilift zu finden...


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Ja ja, die "Schitourengeher", die nicht in der Lage sind bei uns einen Berg ohne Schilift zu finden...


Es werden halt immer weniger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (13. Januar 2020)

Die orientierungsfähigen Skitourengeher oder die Berge ohne Lift?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zwischen den Zeilen lesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was die Tiroler Strassen an die Kapazitätengrenzen bringt, sind nicht die Tourengeher (in ganz D etwa 600K, war da nicht was mit 45K Skifahrern im Skiwelt Wilder Kaiser an EINEM Tag?), sondern die Pistenskifahrer. Während eines Tourenwochenendes am Gerlos hab' ich jetzt an den 2 Tagen ungefähr 2 Dutzend Tourengeher gesehen = macht etwa 15 Autos. Die waren eher nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass ich auf der Heimreise im Zillertal im Stau stand ...

In Innerst war ich an einem Wochenende schon lange nicht mehr, aber da verstehe ich den Ärger der Einheimischen schon. Allerdings sollten sich die Touristiker auch fragen, woher das verstärkte Interesse am Tourengehen kommt. Das Material ist das eine -- genau wie bei den Bikes, mit Breite statt Fahrtechnik (=Federweg statt Fahrtechnik   ) kommen halt viel mehr Leute gscheit runter als früher -- aber für mich gibt es einen klaren Zusammenhang zwischen den eisigen, überfüllten und überteurten Pisten und dem Drang in die freie Natur.

Pistengehen ist natürlich eine andere Sache, aber das wird eher Wohnortsnah betrieben (die Mingara am Spitzing/Brauneck/Garmisch) und die jeweiligen Einheimischen bei sich daheim), dazu kann ich allerdings nichts sagen, das mache ich nicht und verstehen tue ich's schon gar nicht .

Ach ja: zwischen den Zeilen lesen: die Tourengeher sicht böse, weil man sie nicht so gut abzocken kann. Bis auf die Pistengeher (PP-Gebühren), aber die sind selber Schuld.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Die orientierungsfähigen Skitourengeher oder die Berge ohne Lift?


Beides .


----------



## ruppidog (13. Januar 2020)

Solange das Verhältnis Gipfel ohne/mit Lift nicht schlechter wird als 500:1 muss man noch nicht weinen, scheint mir..


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Ja, das ist das Argument der Seilbahnlobby.

Aber nicht alle Gipfel eignen sich zum Skifahren. Und durch viele der Erschliessungen in der letzten Zeit in Tirol gingen Tourengipfel verloren, die gut für zweifelhafte Verhältnisse bzw. für unerfahrene Tourengeher geeignet waren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Januar 2020)

So ist es: Der Tourengeher lässt kein Geld da, sondern nimmt alles ohne zu bezahlen in Anspruch. Bei den Mountainbikern ist das auch so, aber die nehmen weniger Infrastruktur in Anspruch.

Ich verstehe das ja nun wirklich nicht, warum man daraus kein Geschäftsmodell macht. Am Weerberg kann man gut Geld mit Strafmandaten verdienen, anderenorts müsste man halt 20 Euro für einmal parken verlangen. Das gute an den Skitourengehern ist ja, dass sie alle mit dem Auto kommen und man sie dementsprechend einfach regulieren kann.
Italien hat das schon lange verstanden. Da ist jeder Waldweg abgeschrankt.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> So ist es: Der Tourengeher lässt kein Geld da


Bitte meinen Beitrag nochmals lesen, zwecks kein Geld da lassen. Ich wüsste nicht, dass es kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und Restaurantbesuche für Tourengeher gibt, falls ja, gib mir bitte Bescheid! 

Die Infrastruktur, die ich nicht brauche, nehme ich nicht in Anspruch.

Ach ja, kannst z.B. in Alpengasthof Praxmar nachfragen, was sie von Tourengehern halten .


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Was die Tiroler Strassen an die Kapazitätengrenzen bringt, sind nicht die Tourengeher (in ganz D etwa 600K, war da nicht was mit 45K Skifahrern im Skiwelt Wilder Kaiser an EINEM Tag?), sondern die Pistenskifahrer. Während eines Tourenwochenendes am Gerlos hab' ich jetzt an den 2 Tagen ungefähr 2 Dutzend Tourengeher gesehen = macht etwa 15 Autos. Die waren eher nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass ich auf der Heimreise im Zillertal im Stau stand ...


Bitte auch das hier kommentieren ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Januar 2020)

Es gibt viele Täler, die haben überhaupt keine Skigebiete und werden dort eben von Tourengehern zu geparkt. Navis, Schmirn, Wattenberg, Gschnitztal, usw usw. Hast du ja selber erwähnt. 
Tourengeher lassen kein Geld da. Wenn du für mehrere Tage bleibst, bist du die absolute Ausnahme. Im Artikel oben wurde eine Umfrage veröffentlicht. Im Schnitt sind's 20 Euro/Tag. 70% sind Tagesausflügler.


----------



## cbtp (13. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bitte auch das hier kommentieren ...



Es ist eh von Skifahrer und Tourengeher gesprochen worden.

Der Unterschied ist halt, dass die Skifahrer immer zu den (im Normalfall) gut erreichbaren Liften mit großem Parkplatz fahren, während Skitourengeher teilweise kleinere Zufahrtsstraßen oder Gemeindewege komplett versperren bzw. zuparken weil die notwendige Infrastruktur dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Speziell bei bekannten Routen wenn Schönwetter und Wochenende ist, kann das durchaus passieren. Fairerwiese muss man sagen, dass sich das eh nur auf wenige Tage im Jahr beschränkt. 

Auf der Autobahn und auf den Bundesstraßen (siehe Zillertal) stauen sowieso alle, egal ob Skitourengeher oder Skifahrer – das ist klar. Wobei ja mittlerweile versucht wird auch die Öffianbindung der großen Gebiete zu verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (13. Januar 2020)

Wir haben in NRW sehr gute Erfahrungen mit freiwilligen Abgaben für die Loipenpflege gemacht. "Wir" heißt konkret die Wintersport-Arena Sauerland/Siegerland-Wittgenstein; und das sind meist Vereine und andere Ehrenamtliche. Da ich überwiegend bei den Alpinen engagiert bin, kann ich aus dem Stegreif keine Bilanzen referieren. Aber ich meine, die Gebühren liegen bei € 4 bis 10 pro Tag und die werden i.d.R. gerne entrichtet. Keinen juckt's, wenn jemand nicht zahlt, der seine ersten Versuche auf LL-Ski macht und bloß 100 m hin und her läuft.

Wenn die Gebühren _lokal _und_ zweckgebunden _(wie bei uns für die Loipen) für die Bergwacht, für Beschilderung und Wegerhaltug, für die Mahd und Pflege der Bergwiesen, für Naturschutzmaßnahmen, etc. erhoben würden, dann würde das die Akzeptanz auf allen Seiten sicher erhöhen.

Ohne den extrem arbeitsintensiven Erhalt der Bergwiesen säh's übrigens finster aus für manch ein klassisches Tourengebiet. Ich schätze, das sehen die meisten Tourengeher auch ein und würden einen angemessenen Obolus gerne entrichten.

Übrigens stehe ich relativ verständnislos vor dem ökologischen Anspruch, den viele Tourengeher (und Freerider) vor sich her tragen, wenn man bedenkt, dass die vermutlich a) die relativ längsten KFZ-Strecken von sämtlichen Natursportlern zurücklegen und sich b) regelmäßig in hochsensiblen Naturräumen aufhalten. Klar: kommt immer drauf an - wie sonst auch.


----------



## cbtp (13. Januar 2020)

Gespurte Langlangloipen sind aber schon ein Unterschied zum klassischen Skitourengehen. Bei den Loipen hängen (zumindest bei uns) eh überall die Kassen herum. Die Skitourengeher kannst maximal mit Parkgebühren erreichen, und das betrifft in erster Linie auch nur die Pistengeher, oder die Leute die auf den bekannten überfüllten Routen gehen. 



Ovibos schrieb:


> Ohne den extrem arbeitsintensiven Erhalt der Bergwiesen säh's übrigens finster aus für manch ein klassisches Tourengebiet. Ich schätze, das sehen die meisten Tourengeher auch ein und würden einen angemessenen Obolus gerne entrichten.


Da ists halt der Vorteil, dass bei den bekannten Gebieten die asphaltierten Straßen weit hinaufgehen, oder später bis zur Waldgrenze ohnehin alles mit Forststraßen ausgebaut ist ;-)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Januar 2020)

Also Parkplätze kann man leicht zu machen. Zaun drum rum, Schranken, fertig. Kostet nicht die Welt.

Abgefahren wird leider nicht auf den Forstwegen, sondern quer durch den Wald. Das muss wirklich nicht sein, außer es hat vielleicht 1 m Neuschnee. 

Die Raumnutzung ist natürlich, gerade im Vergleich zum Mountainbiken, krass. Wir brauchen keine 50 cm Breite und das war's. Tourengeher beackern die Hänge so weit es geht, am Weerberg schon mal über eine Breite von 1 km. 

Der Witz ist halt: Mountainbiken ist extrewm stark reglementiert, durch das Verbot im Forstgesetz. Das Tourengehen überhaupt nicht. Da kann man de facto fahren, wo man will. Außer vielleicht quer durch eine Wildfütterung.


----------



## Ovibos (13. Januar 2020)

Also wir (d.h. mindestens unser Verein) haben keine Kassenautomaten, sondern die Loipentickets kann man an der Skihütte oder in einer Gastwirtschaft kaufen, was schon einen kleinen Umweg bedeutet. Die Erfahrungen sind - wie gesagt - trotzdem gut. Der Beitrag ist ausdrücklich freiwillig.

Wie man das für die Tourengeher angemessen kommunizieren könnte ist natürlich schon eine schwierige Frage. Zugegeben.



cbtp schrieb:


> (....)
> Da ists halt der Vorteil, dass bei den bekannten Gebieten die asphaltierten Straßen weit hinaufgehen, oder später bis zur Waldgrenze ohnehin alles mit Forststraßen ausgebaut ist ;-)



Richtig: Wir reden ja von Österreich ... ! Ähh ... war mir im Augenblick ... tatsächlich entfallen. Sorry.

Ich hatte - ohne Quatsch - ein konkretes "klassisches" Gelände im Allgäu vor meinem geistigen Auge, bei dem der Weg ins Tourengelände (=Bergwiesen) zwangsläufig an einer AV-Hütte vorbei führt und der per KFZ fahrbare Teil lange vorher endet.


----------



## Ovibos (13. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also Parkplätze kann man leicht zu machen. Zaun drum rum, Schranken, fertig. Kostet nicht die Welt.
> 
> Abgefahren wird leider nicht auf den Forstwegen, sondern quer durch den Wald. Das muss wirklich nicht sein, außer es hat vielleicht 1 m Neuschnee.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur voll anschließen. Schizophren, das Ganze! Ich verstehe die völlig unterschiedliche Darstellung und Wahrnehmung der beiden Sportarten überhaupt nicht. Und ich verstehe auch die diesbzgl. (immer noch?) unterschiedliche Haltung der Alpenvereine mit ihrem ausdrücklichen Alpen- und Naturschutzanspruch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Januar 2020)

Ganz einfach: "Wer rein kommt, das bestimme ich", lautet das Motto. Tourengehen ist tief in der Alpenvereinshistorie verankert. Mountainbiken nicht. Obwohl es Mountainbiken mindestens genauso lange gibt. 

Wenn ich wollt, krame ich euch mal historisches Material raus. 


Hier mal ein Beispiel:


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Wir haben in NRW sehr gute Erfahrungen mit freiwilligen Abgaben für die Loipenpflege gemacht. "Wir" heißt konkret die Wintersport-Arena Sauerland/Siegerland-Wittgenstein; und das sind meist Vereine und andere Ehrenamtliche. Da ich überwiegend bei den Alpinen engagiert bin, kann ich aus dem Stegreif keine Bilanzen referieren. Aber ich meine, die Gebühren liegen bei € 4 bis 10 pro Tag


So was gibt's schon, und zwar im Form von Parkgebühren. Es gibt kaum einen grösseren Parkplatz in Tirol, wo kein Parkscheinautomat steht. Bei ähnlichen Preisen.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Tourengeher lassen kein Geld da. Wenn du für mehrere Tage bleibst, bist du die absolute Ausnahme. Im Artikel oben wurde eine Umfrage veröffentlicht. Im Schnitt sind's 20 Euro/Tag. 70% sind Tagesausflügler.


Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast .

Im Ernst: das glaube ich einfach nicht, immer, wenn ich die letzten Jahre z.B. im Schmirntal am Wochenende eine Unterkunft gesucht hab', war's ziemlich schwierig. Der Olpererblick ist immer ziemlich voll. Ditto Alpengasthof Praxmar. Ditto Kelchsau (OK, die haben ein klitzekleines Skigebiet).

Aber 20 Euro sind natürlich eine Frechheit, der gemeine Chinese gibt gerne 300 Euro am Tag aus, das wird halt die angestrebte Klientel sein. Kommt auch, siehe Six (Non)Senses Kitzbühel .



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mountainbiken ist extrewm stark reglementiert, durch das Verbot im Forstgesetz. Das Tourengehen überhaupt nicht.


Ist das hier vielleicht gar eine Neiddebatte???


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Januar 2020)

Neid? Worauf? 

Auf Tourengeher sicher nicht. Ich war selbst lange genug als Tourengeher unterwegs. Bin irgendwann drauf gekommen, dass sich das für mich nicht mehr lohnt, wegen Aufwand/Nutzen Verhältnis. So circa um 2000 bis 2005 war's echt cool. Da hatte man die guten Hänge quasi für sich alleine, weil die anderen Tourengeher so alte Füchse waren, die auf Zahnstochern die Pulverhänge runter fuhren, während wir schon auf Dynastar Intuitives unterwegs waren. 

das mit den Buchungen läuft halt so: An Wochenenden mit schönem Wetter ist alles ausgebucht. Und dazwischen: Gähnende Leere. Mein Vater war ja mal Chef einer AV Sektion. Das war echt krass. Die Leute buchen auf Verdacht und wenn's Wetter nicht super ist, stornieren sie nicht mal. Für die Auslastung bedeutet das: 150 Tage, davon sind 15 Tage gut gebucht.


----------



## Ovibos (14. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> So was gibt's schon, und zwar im Form von Parkgebühren. Es gibt kaum einen grösseren Parkplatz in Tirol, wo kein Parkscheinautomat steht. Bei ähnlichen Preisen (....)



Kann man mal sehen, in was für Ghettos man sich selbst bewegt. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Weißt du, ob die Abgaben irgendwie zweckgebunden sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (14. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: "Wer rein kommt, das bestimme ich", lautet das Motto. Tourengehen ist tief in der Alpenvereinshistorie verankert. Mountainbiken nicht.


Im Großen und Ganzen dürfte sich das genau so verhalten! Ist auch meine Einschätzung. Trotz des durchaus ehrenwerten Engagements mindestens des DAVs in Richtung MTB. Der DAV vertritt m.E. _meistens _vernünftige Positionen bzgl. des Naturschutzes und der Erschließungspolitik. Und da erwarte zumindest ich auch eine vernünftige und vorurteilslose Betrachtung der eher traditionellen Bergsportdisziplinen.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Obwohl es Mountainbiken mindestens genauso lange gibt.
> 
> Wenn ich wollt, krame ich euch mal historisches Material raus.


Also, _ich _bin gespannt!



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 964090


 Nun, ich fürchte eher, die Quelle _wird nicht geeignet sein, _die Debatte um die Sportart in Österreich günstig zu beeinflussen


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2020)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob die Abgaben irgendwie zweckgebunden sind?


 



Ovibos schrieb:


> Ohne den extrem arbeitsintensiven Erhalt der Bergwiesen säh's übrigens finster aus für manch ein klassisches Tourengebiet. Ich schätze, das sehen die meisten Tourengeher auch ein und würden einen angemessenen Obolus gerne entrichten.


Machen sie schon, und zwar indem sie Steuern zahlen, Stichwort Agrarsubventionen. Auch wenn ich dafür wäre, dass bei den Kleinbauern -- egal ob in den Bergen oder im Flachland -- deutlich mehr ankommt als bei den Agrarkonzernen, wie zZ üblich.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Neid? Worauf?





Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mountainbiken ist extrewm stark reglementiert, durch das Verbot im Forstgesetz. Das Tourengehen überhaupt nicht. Da kann man de facto fahren, wo man will. Außer vielleicht quer durch eine Wildfütterung.


Dass sich die Tourengeher noch relativ frei in den Bergen bewegen können, im Gegesatz zu den Mountainbikern?

Aber man sollte auch daran denken, dass sich das Tourengehen auf *Schnee* abspielt, d. h. es erfolgt kein Eingriff in die Natur -- bis auf die Parkplätze, vielleicht, aber ich kenne jetzt auch nicht so viele, die in Tirol extra für Tourengeher angelegt worden sind. Auch am Weerberg parken *Tourengeher* und *Rodler*, obwohl in den Medien nur gegen die Tourengeher gezettert wird!

Aber zurück zum Biken: ich finde die Situation in Ö absurd, sehe aber trotzdem keinen Grund dafür mit dem Finger auf die Tourengeher zu zeigen so nach dem Motto "Wenn ich nicht darf, sollten die auch nicht dürfen!"


----------



## Yeti666 (14. Januar 2020)

Die Tourengeher, das neue *Feindbild, Schreckensgespenst *was sich nicht so leicht den Beutel schneiden lassen möchte! Mein Tip, sperrt doch mal die ganzen Alpen zu für ein,zwei Jahre und wir schauen dann nach was geht. Ich denke wir ganzen "dummen Flachländer" können auch mal darauf verzichten und fliegen eben nach Kanada, da hat es eh besseren Schnee und bessere Bikegebiete.


----------



## cbtp (14. Januar 2020)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Kann man mal sehen, in was für Ghettos man sich selbst bewegt. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Weißt du, ob die Abgaben irgendwie zweckgebunden sind?



Nachdem Parkraumbewirtschaftung auf öffentlich. Grund Gemeindesache ist, erfolgt eine allfällige Zweckwidmung ebenfalls nur auf Gemeindeebene.

In den größeren Städten hört man oft, dass die Einnahmen aus der Parkraumbewirtschaftung zur Verbessung der Öffis und vor allem auch der Fahrradinfrastruktur zweckgewidmet werden sollen. Effektiv werden auch oftmals zum Beispiel um billigere Öffijahreskarten anbieten zu können, zum Ausbau der Öffis, zum Straßenbau oder zur "Stützung der Bewohnerparkkarten" (mMn ist diese Gegenrechnung aber ein Unsinn) verwendet.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2020)

Die meisten öffentlichen, gebührenpflichtigen Parkplätze in den Bergen stehen offensichtlich auf Gemeindegrund und die Einnahmen werden grösstenteils zur Aufbesserung des Gemeindeetats benutzt. Das finde ich in Ordnung, solange die Preise im vertretbaren Rahmen bleiben. Ja, im Winter muss geräumt werden, in den letzten zwei Wintern sogar ziemlich oft, dafür im Sommer gar nicht und trotzdem wird da abkassiert. Die üblichen Preise sind 4-5 Euro/Tag. Und ja, die Übernachtungsgäste können die  Gästekarte oft als Parkschein benutzen (z.B. Sellraintal).

Wie es mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit aussieht, zeigt der Beispiel eines privatbetriebenen Parkplatzes im Alpbachtal/Luegergraben. Dort lässt der Bauer auf seinem Grund räumen und kassiert persönlich 2.5 Euro/Auto/Tag (Winter 18-19, heuer war ich noch nicht dort, auch weil auf meiner ehemals Standardtour durch den Zusammenschluss Wildschönau/Alpbachtal ziemlich viele Variantengruppen vom Skigebiet unterwegs sind). Die Gemeinden kassieren also ungefähr das doppelte, obwohl für sie auf Grund der Skalierungseffekte die Schneeräumung deutlich günstiger sein müsste, als für den Privaten.

Übrigens: eine Anreise mit den Öffis ist in den meisten Fällen unmöglich (Sellraintal ist da eine Ausnahme), denn dort, wo es keine grösseren Skigebiete samt Skibusse gibt (Zillertal, Alpbachtal), gibt es ein Öffiangebot nur für Werktätige und Schulkinder, d.h. in der Früh vom Bergtal hinunter und am Nachmittag wieder zurück.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Januar 2020)

Na ja, Lenka, ich mach dir mal ein paar Photos von kaputt gefahrenen Bäumchen. Ich weiß, der Schnee deckt alles zu. Aber halt nur im Winter.

Würden Bergbauern ihre Landschaftspflege in Rechnung stellen, dann würden einige Augen machen. Da fehlt's, im Vergleich zu den Subventionen, locker um den Faktor 5 bis 10.

Ich denke, dass die meisten Parkplätze in Tirol zumindest auf Privatgrund stehen. Agrargemeinschaften.

Aus der Serie "Historisches Mountainbiken":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (14. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> (....)
> Aber man sollte auch daran denken, dass sich das Tourengehen auf *Schnee* abspielt, d. h. es erfolgt kein Eingriff in die Natur -- bis auf die Parkplätze, vielleicht, (....)



Ein weit verbreiteter aber äußerst schwerwiegender Irrtum!

Tl;dr: Birkhühner verbringen die Winterzeit überwiegend in selbst gebuddelten Schneehöhlen und fahren ihren Stoffwechsel herunter. Skitourismus abseits der Pisten bewirkt zusätzlichen Stress und damit erhöhten Energieverbrauch und reduzierte Fitness. Das verlinkte Paper ist von 2007. Seither ist Freeriden und Skibergsteigen quasi Massensport geworden. Ende der 80er war aber genau der angesprochene Sachverhalt schon Bestandteil der Skilehrerausbildung.

Ist nur ein Beispiel, das wissenschaftlich wenigstens untersucht wurde. Aber auch rein optisch fallen im Sommer die durch Stahlkanten zerrupften Legföhren in den Tourengebieten unmittelbar auf.

Edit: @Tyrolens - Antwort kam exakt zeitgleich


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Januar 2020)

Hier als Beispiel mal eine Standard Skitour. 









						Skitour Wetterkreuzkogel
					

Skitour Wetterkreuzkogel Stubaier Alpen 2591 Meter 11. März 2016 Autor: Roman Beschreibung: Der Wetterkreuzkogel (2591 Meter) ist ein ideales Ziel für einen relativ ruhigen Kurzausflug im Kühtai. Vom Parkplatz weg zieht sich der Weg erst auf einem engen Waldweg ins Wörgetal und von dort weiter...



					www.hikalife.com
				




Man vergleiche den Flächenbedarf auf den Photos mit denen, eines Mountainbikers.
Noch dazu ist der Mountainbiker dort nie zur Unzeit unterwegs. Die meisten werden das ganze Jahr über nicht in diese Lagen vorstoßen.


----------



## cbtp (14. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Übrigens: eine Anreise mit den Öffis ist in den meisten Fällen unmöglich (Sellraintal ist da eine Ausnahme), denn dort, wo es keine grösseren Skigebiete samt Skibusse gibt (Zillertal, Alpbachtal), gibt es ein Öffiangebot nur für Werktätige und Schulkinder, d.h. in der Früh vom Bergtal hinunter und am Nachmittag wieder zurück.



Bzgl. Skigebiete:
Im Alpbachtal gabs sogar ein Pilotprojekt mit dem Postbus – wurde aber kaum angenommen. 
Gerade im Zillertal gibts ebenfalls mit Zillertalbahn und kostenlosen Skibussen zu allen Liften ein mittlerweile besser ausgebautes Netz – das Zillertal hat wenig mit "_in der Früh vom Bergtal hinunter und am Nachmittag wieder zurück_" zu tun ...

Für Gäste aus dem Flachland bzw. Ausland gibts derzeit von der ÖBB ein Pilotprojekt - per Zug, vor allem für Mehrtages-/Wochenendgäste – siehe "Nightjet zum Schnee", wo auch die weitere Verbindung in die Unterkunft bereits fixiert ist + Gutschein für Mehrtageskarte.


----------



## Ovibos (14. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hier als Beispiel mal eine Standard Skitour. (....)


Im Wald, und da speziell in der "Kampfzone" sollte man m.E. echt überhaupt mal genau gar nichts zu suchen haben! 
Gilt noch stärker für die Moore und Moorrandgebiete, die aktuell bei den nordischen Skifreunden und den Schneeschuhwanderern so hoch im Kurs stehen.


----------



## cbtp (14. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das finde ich in Ordnung, solange die Preise im vertretbaren Rahmen bleiben. Ja, im Winter muss geräumt werden, in den letzten zwei Wintern sogar ziemlich oft, dafür im Sommer gar nicht und trotzdem wird da abkassiert. Die üblichen Preise sind 4-5 Euro/Tag. Und ja, die Übernachtungsgäste können die  Gästekarte oft als Parkschein benutzen (z.B. Sellraintal).
> 
> Wie es mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit aussieht, zeigt der Beispiel eines privatbetriebenen Parkplatzes im Alpbachtal/Luegergraben. Dort lässt der Bauer auf seinem Grund räumen und kassiert persönlich 2.5 Euro/Auto/Tag (Winter 18-19, heuer war ich noch nicht dort, auch weil auf meiner ehemals Standardtour durch den Zusammenschluss Wildschönau/Alpbachtal ziemlich viele Variantengruppen vom Skigebiet unterwegs sind). Die Gemeinden kassieren also ungefähr das doppelte, obwohl für sie auf Grund der Skalierungseffekte die Schneeräumung deutlich günstiger sein müsste, als für den Privaten.



Die Gemeinden haben entweder Fahrer aus dem eigenen Bauhof oder (wie bei uns) Bauern aus dem Ort die die Schneeräumung übernehmen und fixierte Beträge bekommen, oder teilweise auch fixe Verträge mit externen Dienstleistern.

Der Bauer, bzw. die Eigentümer oder die Agrargemeinschaft kann seine im Winter freigegebene Fläche beispielsweise auch im Sommer bewirtschaften. Die Gemeinde muss aber auch im Sommer die Infrastruktur warten, oder muss sich nicht nur um einen Parkplatz kümmern, sondern dass auch alle Zufahrtswege dorthin in Ordnung sind, oder bindet – wie oben erwähnt – beispielsweise die Mittel um den öffentlich. Verkehr zu fördern.

Und die Beiträge sind ggf. bei überlasteten Parkplätzen natürlich auch als Lenkungsmaßnahme zu sehen.

Wie es in dieser Branche mit externen Dienstleistern aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann dir nur aus unserer Branche sagen, dass bei öffentlichen Aufträgen grundsätzlich ein Aufschlag verrechnet wird (bzw. je nach Marktkonkurrenz spätestens bei dadurch entstehenden Folgeaufträgen). Alleine schon wegen der einseitigen Verträge, des möglicherweise entstehenden Mehraufwandes und der teilweise merkwürdigen Zahlungsbestimmungen ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Januar 2020)

Bei uns im Nachbarort gibt es zb eine Wintersperre für den gesamten Nicht Anrainer verkehrt. Das wird streng kontrolliert. 

Schneeräumung kostet die Gemeinden richtig viel Geld, weil die Lohnunternehmer sich das natürlich teuer bezahlen lassen. Die Auflagen sind streng (Dokumentationspflicht), vor allem, weil Haftung immer ein Thema ist. Kostenpunkt pro Stunde, so um die 70 Euro für einen Traktor mit Schneepfug, Streuer und Fahrer. 

Bei den Parkplatztarifen geht's fast nur um Lenkungseffekte.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2020)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Im Wald, und da speziell in der "Kampfzone" sollte man m.E. echt überhaupt mal genau gar nichts zu suchen haben!
> Gilt noch stärker für die Moore und Moorrandgebiete, die aktuell bei den nordischen Skifreunden und den Schneeschuhwanderern so hoch im Kurs stehen.


Ähm, du kennst die Tour aber, oder hast mindestens die Beschreibung gelesen??? Die verläuft im Wald nämlich auf einem *Waldweg*, wo *alle* auch runterfahren, weil der Wald sonst sowieso zu dicht fürs Skifahren ist. So wie das immer emphohlen wird mit dem Trichterprinzip.

Apropos Tiere: bei den ganzen Schneehühnern, Birkhühnern, Auerhühnern, Gämsen und Steinböcken, die ich schon auf Skitouren gesehen (merke: gesen, nicht aufgeschreckt!) hab', frag' ich mich immer, wieso sind die nicht schon alle tot, wenn die Tourengeher so eine Störquelle sind?



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kostenpunkt pro Stunde, so um die 70 Euro für einen Traktor mit Schneepfug, Streuer und Fahrer.


Wie lange dauert die Räumung des Parkplatzes in Praxmar? Bei 30cm Neuschnee 1 Stunde? Das ist nach einem halben Wochentag wieder drin.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> der Mountainbiker dort nie zur Unzeit unterwegs


Ja, im Wörgetal nicht, ist sowieso verboten. Ansonsten wäre ich mit dieser Aussage als Mountainbiker ziemlich vorsichtig ... .


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Januar 2020)

bei uns ists so: 90% der tourengeher sind einheimisch, sprich umkreis 30km, der rest landes- und bundeshauptstädter.
geld da lassen: die einheimischen sind um 11-12 unten, dass daheim ihren saubraten bei der mami, die brav auf die kinder aufgepasst und gekocht hat, einehabern können.
die mundln (hauptstädter) tatatn (würden) ja eh gerne ins wirtshaus gehen, wenss denn eines gabert (gäbe), also würgens auf der heimfahrt ein asfinagweckerl owe.

parkplatzproblem: in manchen gegenden räumen die gemeinden auf geheiß der großkopferten grundstückseigentümer einstige querparkplätze nur mehr längs. falschparker bekommen besitzstörungsklagen angedroht, von denen sie sich um schnöde 600 plärrer freikaufen können.

steiermark, ein eigener mikrokosmos. jagd, forst und industrie.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Bzgl. Skigebiete:


Da hab' ich mich unklar ausgedruckt: dort, wo es grössere Skigebiete samt Skibusse gibt -- wie im Zillertal oder Alpbachtal -- gibt's auch vernünftige Öffianbindungen, die auch ein Tourengeher nutzen kann

Oder im Vorarlberg das Kleinwalsertal.


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Schneeräumung kostet die Gemeinden richtig viel Geld, weil die Lohnunternehmer sich das natürlich teuer bezahlen lassen. Die Auflagen sind streng (Dokumentationspflicht), vor allem, weil Haftung immer ein Thema ist. Kostenpunkt pro Stunde, so um die 70 Euro für einen Traktor mit Schneepfug, Streuer und Fahrer.



unrichtig und unlogisch.
ich bin in einer gemeinde tätig. wir müssen jede ohrwaschlgrabenstrasse genauso schön räumen, obwohl nur der postler, drei bauern und wir dort fahren. das gesetz ist dasselbe, egal ob dort keine oder 500 pie*, jetzt hätt ichs fast geschrieben, "DEINE" gemeindestraße nutzen würden.

ok, die auslegung des 1319a legt schon nahe, die tunlich- und zumutbarkeit auf die art des weges auszurichten. aber die auslegung bzw der ersultierende sorgfaltsmaßstab  ist bei gemeindestraßen ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2020)

@zweiheimischer Das räumen von Forststrassen bis auf den Grund, damit ja kein Tourengeher auf die Idee kommt, mit Skiern in die langen Täler zu laufen, hast du noch vergessen! Von daher ist Tirol ein Skitourenparadies .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Januar 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> unrichtig und unlogisch.



Verstehe ich nicht. Ich schrieb nur vom Räumen von Gemeindestraßen und dass das eben teuer ist. Je mehr Verkehr, desto aufwändiger wird's, vor allem, wenn dann Schnee verbracht werden muss, o.dgl.
That's it. 
Wenn du mal sehen willst, wie man beim Winterdienst sparen kannst, musst du nach Ostdeutschland fahren. Dort werden im Winter ganze Straßen gesperrt, weil man sich das Räumen nicht leisten kann. 

Bei uns werden sowieso auch die Hauptwege des Forststraßennetzes geräumt. Da kommen die Parkplätze dann gleich dazu, weil das eigentlich gar keine Parkplätze sind, sondern Holzlagerplätze.


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Januar 2020)

bei uns räumt der größte private eigentümer mehr kilometer forststraße als die drei straßenerhalter (gemeinde, land und asfinag) öffentliche straßenzusammen.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2020)

Ja, noch was zu den Piefkes . In Tirol schätze ich die Verteilung Einheimische/Auswärtige 50:50, werde darauf nächstes Wochenende achten. Im Wirtshaus hocken dann aber alle zusammen .


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Ich schrieb nur vom Räumen von Gemeindestraßen und dass das eben teuer ist. Je mehr Verkehr, desto aufwändiger wird's, vor allem, wenn dann Schnee verbracht werden muss, o.dgl.
> That's it.
> Wenn du mal sehen willst, wie man beim Winterdienst sparen kannst, musst du nach Ostdeutschland fahren. Dort werden im Winter ganze Straßen gesperrt, weil man sich das Räumen nicht leisten kann.
> 
> Bei uns werden sowieso auch die Hauptwege des Forststraßennetzes geräumt. Da kommen die Parkplätze dann gleich dazu, weil das eigentlich gar keine Parkplätze sind, sondern Holzlagerplätze.



naja.
zu deinen holzlagerparkplätzen: bei uns werden öffentliche parkplätze auf öffentlichen gut als holzlagerplätze verwendet.
niemals für diese tonnage ausgerichtete gemeindestraßen werden in der tauwetterperiode von holzlastern ruiniert, weil wir sie eigentlich nicht beschränken dürfen, rollgebühren gibts auch keine...

andere welt, oder?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Januar 2020)

Warum könnt ihr keine Tonnagen Beschränkung erlassen? Das ist bei uns schon üblich, aber insofern selten, als die meisten Straßen sowieso auf über 40 to ausgelegt sind. 
Musst mal schauen, wie sich die ÖBF wegen ihrer Wege aufregen. Befahrung nur bei Frost oder absoluter Trockenheit. Und zahlen musst sowieso ordentlich dafür.  
Bei Parkplätzen auf öffentlichem Gut muss man sich halt auch immer ansehen, wie die entstanden sind. Wir haben auch ein paar Wege, die der Gemeinde gehören. Das entstand wohl daraus, dass die Gemeinde deren Verwaltung und Pflege übernimmt, dafür darf sie jeder befahren. Das ist ja oft bei Wegeinteressentschaften so eine Sache. Das entsprechende Servitut zur Parkplatznutzung müsst dann auch eingetragen sein. 

Aber man sieht: Es wird alles immer komplizierter, weil jeder sein Stück vom Kuchen möchte und das Stück wird immer kleiner, weil immer mehr Menschen eines wollen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Januar 2020)

die gemeinde darf keine "tauwetterbeschränkung" verhängen, dies ist in der stvo nicht vorgesehen, ausserdem ist für sowas die bh zuständig. man kann eine unmittelbare sicherheitsmaßnahme verhängen, wenn gefahr für die benutzer besteht. ob die straße hinnich wird, ist der stvo egal...
40t, zeig mir den holzlaster... ;-)


----------



## stefanjansch (15. Januar 2020)

Wenn er Solo foad, geht si des vielleicht aus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Januar 2020)

So schlimm ist es nicht. Habt ihr keine Kontrollstellen? Bei uns wird ja alles, was auf die Autobahn kommt, kontrolliert und auf den anderen Straßen wird man auch regelmäßig raus gefischt. 
Wenn die Statik der Straße gefährdet ist, kann man meines Erachtens durchaus Tonnagen Beschränkungen, auch temporär, erlassen. 

Aber hilft halt alles nichts, wenn in der Steiermark noch der Feudalismus regiert. Eh lustig, weil das scheinbar von einer Branche kommt, die mehr Verluste, als Gewinne macht. Mag schon sein, dass da einer 2.000 ha Wald hat. Verdienen tut er damit weniger, als ein kleiner Handwerksbetrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Januar 2020)

naja, dafür kriegt er mehr förderungen und hat noch die einnahmen aus der jagerei...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Januar 2020)

Das reißt's auch nicht raus. Ich habe immer wieder mal Kostenrechnungen solcher Betriebe am Tisch liegen. Da sieht's schon sehr düster aus. 
Freilich ein ganz anderes Bild ergibt sich, wenn Industrielle Forstwirt spielen wollen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das reißt's auch nicht raus. Ich habe immer wieder mal Kostenrechnungen solcher Betriebe am Tisch liegen. Da sieht's schon sehr düster aus.
> Freilich ein ganz anderes Bild ergibt sich, wenn Industrielle Forstwirt spielen wollen.



eh, müllardäre seins koane . aber immerhin adelig verpflichtet... und wollen partout so wenig leut wie möglich im wald und am berg sehen.
zu bedenken ist aber, dass diese herrschaften keine besonderen leistungen ausser zu erben für den erwerb ganzer landstriche vorweisen können, aber klassenkämpferisch will ich jetzt auch nicht werden - andere baustelle.

die industriellen sind da schon eine andere liga (finanziell), aber bikeverbotsmässig keinen deut besser. dreh zum beispiel mal in oppenberg in den flickschen latifundien ein runderl... frei nach wanda: "ich würd so gerne beim flick biken, aber ich trau mich nicht."
ob die moralische rechtfertigung des erwerbs ebenfalls ganzer landstriche eine höherwertige ("harte arbeit" oder anderes ausgedrückt ausnützen der märkte) ist als bei den adeligen (erben), sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Januar 2020)

Man braucht auch nicht zu glauben, dass es im Sozialismus mehr Rechte für Mountainbiker oder Waldnutzer gäbe und im links liberalen Umfeld sowieso nicht.
Leben musst' sowieso mit dem, wie es ist. Wenn einem 4.900 ha Wald gehören, sind das halt noch immer nur 7x7 km. 

Was früher sonst so los war:


----------



## Ovibos (16. Januar 2020)

Spannend. Also, das "Jäger-Rad".  EIn paar technische Details würden mich durchaus mal interessieren. @Tyrolens - Hast du eine Ahnung, wann das Teil etwa gebaut worden ist?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Januar 2020)

1899 war das. 

Zur Technik wird man nicht viel sagen können. War ja nix dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (16. Januar 2020)

1899 ... ? Wow!

(Ich sehe den Vintage-Bikepacking-Macroadventure-Hype und die dazu passende Funktionsknickerbocker-Lodenkollektion quasi schon vor mir )

Viel dran scheint nicht gewesen zu sein, das stimmt wohl. Außer der Gewehrhalterung offenbar. Aber ob Rahmen und v.a. die Gabel (Kröpfung, Nachlauf, ...) eigens auf den Geländeeinsatz hin entwickelt wurden? Klar, die Straßen und Wege sahen sowieso anders aus und bis etwa in die 1950er war ja auch manches KFZ nach heutigen Maßstäben eigentlich ein Geländewagen. Mindestens was Bodenfreiheit, Federwege, Lenkspiel, Raddimensionen, größe der Radkästen, usw. angeht. 

Entfaltung und Bereifung des Jäger-Rads wären auch noch interessant. Und die Ausführung der Bremsanlage.

Echt spannende Materie!


----------



## Ovibos (16. Januar 2020)

... und die Acetylen-Lampe für den Nightride zur Pirsch ist natürlich ein - Highlight.


----------



## Ovibos (17. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ähm, du kennst die Tour aber, oder hast mindestens die Beschreibung gelesen??? Die verläuft im Wald nämlich auf einem *Waldweg*, wo *alle* auch runterfahren, weil der Wald sonst sowieso zu dicht fürs Skifahren ist. So wie das immer emphohlen wird mit dem Trichterprinzip.
> 
> Apropos Tiere: bei den ganzen Schneehühnern, Birkhühnern, Auerhühnern, Gämsen und Steinböcken, die ich schon auf Skitouren gesehen (merke: gesen, nicht aufgeschreckt!) hab', frag' ich mich immer, wieso sind die nicht schon alle tot, wenn die Tourengeher so eine Störquelle sind?



Die Daten zeigen sehr deutlich einen starken Rückgang z.B. des Auherhuhns in den Alpen. Die Belastungen für das Auer- und Birkhuhn durch zunehmenden Wintertourismus sind dabei eigentlich vollkommen unstrittig. Der zusätzliche Stress ist mehrfach untersucht und gut belegt worden. Der Lebensraum beider Arten im Hochgebirge befindet sich v.a. an der Waldgrenze und in sonstigen lichten Waldbereichen. Also ziemlich genau hier!

Entschuldigung bitte, aber Äußerungen wie " (...) frag' ich mich immer, wieso sind die nicht schon alle tot, wenn die Tourengeher so eine Störquelle sind?" haben ziemlich genau die (logische) Qualität von "Ich frier' mir gerade den Hintern ab! Na, Greta? Wo ist der Klimawandel?".

Was das Auerhuhn angeht, so ist es in den Mittelgebirgen weitgehend ausgestorben und auch sonst werden schon sehr lange starke Bestandsrückgänge verzeichnet. Die genetischen Daten aus der verlinkten Studie (Alpen) passen exakt ins Bild. Die Tourengeher und Schneeschuhwanderer sind insofern sicher nicht die alleinige Ursache für den Rückgang. Aber diese ohnehin unter Druck stehende Art erfährt jetzt vollkommen unzweifelhaft zusätzliche massive Beeinträchtigungen durch den exorbitant ansteigenden Wintertourismus im freien Gelände.

Nein, ich kenne die Tour zum Wetterkreuzkogel nicht. Ich bin auch kein Experte für Raufußhühner. Allerdings beschäftige ich mich ehrenamtlich wissenschaftlich mit anderen Tierarten, die ihre bevorzugten Lebensräume z.B. im Bereich der Krummholzzone finden. 

Insofern weiß ich sehr gut, wie's dort ausieht, bzw. aussehen kann.


----------



## scratch_a (17. Januar 2020)

Mal ganz provokativ gefragt: Was ist, wenn z.B. das Auerhuhn aussterben sollte? Es verschwinden viele Tierarten durch unterschiedlichste Gründe, womöglich verschwinden wir auch mal wieder (ziemlich sicher sogar, die Frage ist eher wann). Nennt sich das dann nicht Evolution? Ist es nicht natürlich, dass ein stetiger Wandel vorhanden ist?
Ich hoffe, die Frage kommt nicht falsch rüber.


----------



## Ximi (17. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mal ganz provokativ gefragt: Was ist, wenn z.B. das Auerhuhn aussterben sollte? .....


Dann wäre der Auerhahn, der arme Tropf, ziemlich alleine. ?‍♂️ ? ? 
Wobei dieser laut einem weit verbreiteten Kinderlied eh im Zölibat lebt:
_Der Auerhahn, der Auerhahn,
der war der stolze Herr Kaplan.
Fidirallala, fidirallala, fidirallalalala._


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Januar 2020)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Nein, ich kenne die Tour zum Wetterkreuzkogel nicht. Ich bin auch kein Experte für Raufußhühner.


Aber eine laute Meinung hast du schon. Sehr gut!


Ovibos schrieb:


> Entschuldigung bitte, aber Äußerungen wie " (...) frag' ich mich immer, wieso sind die nicht schon alle tot, wenn die Tourengeher so eine Störquelle sind?" haben ziemlich genau die (logische) Qualität von "Ich frier' mir gerade den Hintern ab! Na, Greta? Wo ist der Klimawandel?".


Das musst du mir bitte erklären. Ich bin seit 20 Jahren sehr viel und alpenweit im Gelände unterwegs, sowohl im Winter, als auch im Sommer, und habe in dieser Zeit recht viele Wildtiere beobachtet/gehört, oft auch direkt an sehr stark frequentierten Wegen und Skitouren (balzände Auerhähne sind im Bayerischen Raum legendär, aber auch balzände Birkhähne oder aber freilaufende Schneehühner). Ich hab' natürlich keine Zahlen -- und soweit ich weiss, gibt es die für den Alpenraum auch gar nicht -- aber ich hab' in dieser Zeit keine Abnahme der Begegnungsfrequenz mit den Rauhfusshühnern (genaugenommen Birk- und Schneehühnern, Auerwild ist tatsächlich sehr selten) festgestellt. Im Gegensatz zu den Insekten im Sommer, wo sich für mich das Insektensterben in der Mittelgebirgsnatur ganz klar manifestiert.

Der Grossteil der Bestandsrückgänge ist auf Habitatverlust zurückzuführen. Aber andere Waldwirtschaft, weniger Strassen im Gebirge, weniger giftige Landwirtschaft, das wäre ganz schwierig. Auf die Touregeher/Kletterer/Biker zu zeigen und sie als Sündenböcke zu benutzen ist viel einfacher und bei der grösstenteils ignoranten Öffentlichkeit, die mit den Bergen und der Natur wenig am Hut hat auch recht wirksam. Es reicht die Kommentare im Internet zu lesen ...

Übrigens: Birkhühner dürfen z.B. in Frankreich gejagt werden.

Wo wir beim eigentlichen Thema wären: es wird sowohl seitens der Obrigkeit, als auch seitens der Naturschützer auf die Schwächsten ohne gscheite Lobby eingedroschen (Tourengeher, Paragleiter, Kletterer, Mountainbiker), denn, sobald es um wirtschaftliche Interessen geht, lässt die Politik die Naturzerstörer gewähren (ich bin mal gespannt, wie es im Pitztal ausgeht ...) und die Naturschützer sind meistens zu schwach, um etwas gegen die Grossen zu erreichen. Da sind dann die kleinen "Siege" über die Kletterer/Tourengeher bei manchen ganz gut fürs Ego ...

Howgh.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Januar 2020)

So ist es durchgesetzte Verbote gegen Natursportler sind Medien-wirksam, die großen lassen sich eh nicht einschränken und wenn es doch gelingen sollte ist der Naturschutz unten durch wegen der Arbeitsplätze...


----------



## cbtp (18. Januar 2020)

Um wieder ein wenig zum Thema opentrails, bzw. in Österreich openforststraßen, zurück zu kommen. Hab gestern mit einem Freund gesprochen – da ist mir dieser Artikel wieder eingefallen.









						Starker Widerstand gegen MTB-Route auf den Hochsalm
					

SCHARNSTEIN. Jäger und Forstwirte protestieren gegen die Eröffnung der Strecke am Donnerstag.




					www.nachrichten.at
				




_In Scharnstein wiederum musste die Forststraße mithilfe eines Baggers um ein paar Meter verlegt werden, weil sie über das Grundstück des Forstwirts und ÖVP-Gemeinderats Hans Riedler verlief – und der seine Zustimmung für die Mountainbike-Route verweigert hatte._

Das Almtal bzw. Grünau im Almtal ist eine wichtige Tourismusgemeinde in OÖ. Der Hochsalm liegt zwischen Scharnstein und der Grünau (miteinander 7.000 Einwohner) und ist vergleichsweise wenig frequentiert. Es handelt sich bei dieser neuen legalen "MTB-Route" wohlgemerkt um eine stinknormale Forststraße die man bis ca. 200 Höhenmeter unter des Hochsalm-Gipfels hinauffahren darf, und dann die selbe Forststraße wieder hinunterfahren muss. Seitens der Jägerschaft gabs hier ziemliche Probleme, dass die Forststraße überhaupt legalisiert wird. Wie viel befahren der Hochsalm wird, zeigt sich zum Beispiel auf Strava: Am Hochsalm gibts genau 1 Segment, und das kommt von der illegalen Seite aus der Grünau hinauf.

Die anderen beiden MTB-Routen die im Artikel erwähnt werden, sind übrigens mehr oder weniger deckungsgleich und nur ein Verbindungsweg (mit empfohlener Schiebestrecke ) vom Almtal zum Attersee.

Wie es zur Legalisierung dieser Route kam (Dauer von 2004 bis 2009!!!) kann man hier nachlesen:








						Endlich: Neue Mountainbike-Route verbindet Traunsee mit dem Almtal
					

GMUNDEN. Nach jahrelangen Verhandlungen mit Behörden und Grundeigentümern konnte zwischen Gmunden und Grünau eine Mountainbike-Route geschaffen werden.




					www.nachrichten.at
				




Die Forststraßen sind aber nur von 15.April bis 31. Oktober im Jahr legal.
5,5 Monate im Jahr gibts weiterhin keine legal zu befahrende Forststraße für Einheimische und Touristen.


----------



## Helselot (18. Januar 2020)

Meine Freundin kommt aus der Gegend und was im Salzkammergut getan wird, da können wir Salzburger/Flachgauer/Tennengauer nur träumen. Im Umkreis von Salzburg gibts glaub ich nur 4 legale Forststraßen. Die Genneralm, die Sonnbergrunde und die Eisenaualm mit 2 Auffahrtsmöglichkeiten. Das ist für ein Einzugsgebiet rein auf österreichischer Seite von über 500.000 Einwohnern echt traurig! ? Gott sei Dank ist das Salzkammergut ums Eck und so ist das Angebot ein bissal besser. Ist schon wer den legalen Singletrail (Wetterkreuz) in Unken gefahren? Der wär auch um die Ecke!  Ist der schwer? Ich bin besserer Anfänger. Er ist mit S2 angegeben.


----------



## judy-schreiber (19. Januar 2020)

Ja wir sind eine Scheissrepublik was das angeht.
Vor 30 Jahren wurde ich noch beim Uphill angefeuert vom Waldhüter als mir die Suppe bei 30 Grad runtergflossen is,....da war das alles wurscht wo man gfahren is wenn nicht grad Dämmerung bzw Jagdsaison.
Heute schickens einem den Hund nach.....

Auswandern Leute, einfach auswandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (19. Januar 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kommt aus der Gegend und was im Salzkammergut getan wird, da können wir Salzburger/Flachgauer/Tennengauer nur träumen. Im Umkreis von Salzburg gibts glaub ich nur 4 legale Forststraßen. Die Genneralm, die Sonnbergrunde und die Eisenaualm mit 2 Auffahrtsmöglichkeiten. Das ist für ein Einzugsgebiet rein auf österreichischer Seite von über 500.000 Einwohnern echt traurig! ? Gott sei Dank ist das Salzkammergut ums Eck und so ist das Angebot ein bissal besser. Ist schon wer den legalen Singletrail (Wetterkreuz) in Unken gefahren? Der wär auch um die Ecke!  Ist der schwer? Ich bin besserer Anfänger. Er ist mit S2 angegeben.


Ich würde den trail teilweise mit s3 angeben wir sind ihn vor ca 2 jahren gefahren, ob du ihm fahren kannst kann ich dir nicht sagen aber er ist die reise aufjedenfall wert finde ich....


----------



## Helselot (19. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Info! S3 ist schonmal eine Ansage!  glaub, dass ich Passagen dieser Kategorie erst wenige gefahren bin. Ist der Trail verblockt und steil oder nur verblockt? Bin gespannt! Kommt auf meine to do Liste für die kommende Saison.


----------



## Helselot (19. Januar 2020)

@judy-schreiber: woher bist du genau, dass du es so schlimm empfindest?


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Januar 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! S3 ist schonmal eine Ansage!  glaub, dass ich Passagen dieser Kategorie erst wenige gefahren bin. Ist der Trail verblockt und steil oder nur verblockt? Bin gespannt! Kommt auf meine to do Liste für die kommende Saison.


Es gibt 2-3 schwierige stellen die man zur not auch tragen kann eher verblockt, steil war er nicht soweit ich mich erinern kann


----------



## Nurmi92 (19. Januar 2020)

judy-schreiber schrieb:


> Ja wir sind eine Scheissrepublik was das angeht.
> *Vor 30 Jahren wurde ich noch beim Uphill angefeuert vom Waldhüter* als mir die Suppe bei 30 Grad runtergflossen is,....da war das alles wurscht wo man gfahren is wenn nicht grad Dämmerung bzw Jagdsaison.
> Heute schickens einem den Hund nach.....
> 
> Auswandern Leute, einfach auswandern.



Das kam schon immer auf den Waldhüter drauf an. Gab immer solche und solche. Meine ersten MTB Erfahrungen resultieren aus den frühen 90ern, schon da wurden wir damals kaum 15jährige Burschen am Forstweg von einem cholerischen Jeep Fahrer zur Sau gemacht so dass wir gar nicht mehr wussten wo unten und oben ist....


----------



## judy-schreiber (19. Januar 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> @judy-schreiber: woher bist du genau, dass du es so schlimm empfindest?



Bezirk Mürzzuschlag, Steiermark


----------



## payne (19. Januar 2020)

Hochswab nicht vergessen.


----------



## cbtp (19. Januar 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Ist schon wer den legalen Singletrail (Wetterkreuz) in Unken gefahren? Der wär auch um die Ecke!  Ist der schwer? Ich bin besserer Anfänger. Er ist mit S2 angegeben.



Der Wetterkreuztrail ist ja auch so eine Sache – der ist ja eigentlich auch nur im oberen Teil legal (von 1.530m - 1.270m), danach müsstest du wieder die Uphill-Forststraße hinunterfahren (von 1.270m auf 570m). Der Trail ist im Vergleich zu den anderen legalen Strecken in Ö vergleichsweise schwierig. Ist grundsätzlich ein normaler Wanderweg/Trail. Aussicht oben ist super – der Trail selbst würde bei mehr Gefälle sogar leichter sein, weil du dann einfacher über die zahlreichen Felsen kommst. Der untere (eigentlich nicht legale) Teil ist besser, aber ein bisserl Grundtechnik braucht man jedenfalls schon, sonst wirds sehr wenig Spaß machen.

Finde den Trail aber jetzt nicht so atemberaubend – da gibts in der Gegend bessere Wanderwege, egal ob man mehr auf Flow oder Technik steht. Aber zumindest sinnvoller als der ebenfalls legalisierte "Grabneralm Trail" (zwischen Unken und Lofer bei Reith) – da haben sie einfach einen alten mehr oder weniger unbegangenen Wanderweg legalisiert. Bei uns war voriges Jahr der Einstieg nicht einmal auffindbar (keine Beschilderung und Weg mit Brennnesseln verwachsen) und im Trail alles voller Äste ...

Auf der Tafel direkt beim Wetterkreuz-Trail steht übrigens "S4".  ?


----------



## Helselot (19. Januar 2020)

Thx für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (19. Januar 2020)

judy-schreiber schrieb:


> Ja wir sind eine Scheissrepublik was das angeht.
> Vor 30 Jahren wurde ich noch beim Uphill angefeuert vom Waldhüter als mir die Suppe bei 30 Grad runtergflossen is,....da war das alles wurscht wo man gfahren is wenn nicht grad Dämmerung bzw Jagdsaison.
> Heute schickens einem den Hund nach.....
> 
> Auswandern Leute, einfach auswandern.


Hochwab da ist es so ziemlich am schlimmsten da bist aus MTB Fahrer Staatsfeind Nummer 1.


----------



## Helselot (19. Januar 2020)

Ok! Die Steiermark dürfte wirklich sehr schlimm sein, was man hier schon oft gelesen hat.  Bei uns rund um Salzburg ist es am Hausberg auch unlustig.


----------



## cbtp (19. Januar 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Ok! Die Steiermark dürfte wirklich sehr schlimm sein, was man hier schon oft gelesen hat.  Bei uns rund um Salzburg ist es am Hausberg auch unlustig. Dafür gehts auf anderen kleineren Bergen viel besser und ohne Troubles. Hoffentlich bleibts so.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibts bei den "_anderen kleineren Bergen_" bzw. Hügeln wie zum Besipiel beim Heuberg eine Tafel, wo beim Trailausgang sogar der Name des Anwalts vermerkt ist bei dem man angezeigt wird



Erentrudisalm könnte die Situation auch wieder unentspannter werden, nachdem ab Feber der neue Pächter startet und dementsprechend mit mehr Frequenz zu rechnen sein wird ...


----------



## Helselot (19. Januar 2020)

Ja genau! Da war mal was, das ich auf der MTB Group Salzburg Facebook Page gelesen hab.  Sehr oarg! WTF! Ich weiß glaub ich sogar, welche Forststraße das ist.


----------



## Helselot (19. Januar 2020)

Bin die Erentrudisalm leider noch nie gefahren. Glaub aber, dass mir der Trail zu schwer ist. Schaut auf Videos schon recht verblockt aus. Muss ihn mir mal beim Wandern anschauen, ob er für mich fahrbar ist.


----------



## Helselot (19. Januar 2020)

Almer Berg in Puch soll auch gut sein! Kennt den wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Januar 2020)

Also vor 30 Jahren ist bei uns genau niemand in den Wald gegangen. Nicht mal die Waldaufseher und auch keine Jäger. Wald hat einfach niemanden interessiert. War schon eine interessante Zeit. Null Nutzung, auch kein Holzeinschlag o.ä. In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich das stark verändert.


----------



## cbtp (20. Januar 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Almer Berg in Puch soll auch gut sein! Kennt den wer?


Almer Berg/Oberalmberg ist ganz okay und flowig. Technisch keine Herausforderung. Leider eher kurz (ich glaube nicht einmal 200hm vom "Gipfel" bis hinunter), dafür kannst mit den Varianten zumindest ein wenig abwechseln. Forststraße hinauf hat eine angenehme Steigung. Das Radlfahren hat dort auf den ersten Blick für mich entspannt gewirkt (Bauer im unteren Teil vom Wald hat mich gegrüßt als er mit dem Traktor vorbei ist, Wanderer alle freundlich). War lustigerweise vor 2 Wochen wieder einmal zufällig dort, da war nur ganz unten beim Minitrail nach der Autobahnbrücke ein motivierter Asterlleger unterwegs.




Helselot schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, wie man sich gegenüber anderen Wanderwegbenützern und Bauern verhält. Das hat mir bis jetzt immer geholfen.


Gibt halt ein paar Sturschädln die von Grund aus ein Problem mit deiner Anwesenheit haben – da hilft auch die größte Freundlichkeit nix


----------



## Nurmi92 (20. Januar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also vor 30 Jahren ist bei uns genau niemand in den Wald gegangen. Nicht mal die Waldaufseher und auch keine Jäger. Wald hat einfach niemanden interessiert. War schon eine interessante Zeit. Null Nutzung, auch kein Holzeinschlag o.ä. In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich das stark verändert.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Dass es seit gut 10Jahren extrem im Wald wuselt. Dürfte auch damit zusammen hängen dass wir jetzt genau in die Zeit, in der die vor 30/40 Jahren gesetzten und hochangepriesenen Fichten gefällt werden müssen fallen bzw. die sich bedingt durch Unwetter oder durch Schädlingsbefall selbst vernichten... daher wird bald das ganze Jahr durch mit schwerem Gerät der Wald umgepflügt. Und wenn die Jäger dann nichts mehr zum Schießen finden sind die MTBiker und sonstige Freizeitsportler oder Schwammerlsucher Schuld....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Januar 2020)

Es gibt auch eine entsprechende Nachfrage nach Holz, egal ob als Bau- oder Brennstoff. In den 90ern war Beton beliebt und Heizöl.
 Die Technologisierung der Ernte hilft natürlich. 
Die Jäger stehen sowieso unter hohem Druck. Die Forstleute wollen am liebsten einen Wald ohne Wild.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Januar 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2-3 schwierige stellen die man zur not auch tragen kann eher verblockt, steil war er nicht soweit ich mich erinern kann


Ist er nicht steil, ist es nicht S3:


> S 3
> Verblockte Singletrails mit vielen größeren Felsbrocken und/ oder Wurzelpassagen gehören zum S-Grad S3. Hohe Stufen, Spitzkehren und kniffelige Schrägfahrten kommen oft vor, entspannte Rollabschnitte werden selten. Häufig ist auch mit rutschigem Untergrund und losem Geröll zu rechnen, Steilheiten über 70% sind keine Seltenheit. [»mehr]


----------



## cbtp (26. Januar 2020)

Hier – eines meiner Lieblinsverbote. Es befindet sich im Flachgau, in der Nähe des Wolfgangsees – der SalzburgerLand-Tourismus würde es wie folgt umschreiben: "*Freiheit-pur beim Freeriden durch die Berge*" (siehe Anhang).

Besonders schön, mit der Überwachung der Wildkamera – der Truppenübungsplatz Lizum Walchen in Tirol ist weniger geschützt wie diese Forststraße. Wanderer können durchgehen, sofern sie sich von Tafel und Kamera nicht abhalten lassen (Wegefreiheit). Es ist auch links und rechts in den Hang hinein alles verbarrikadiert – man kommt da tasächlich nicht seitlich vorbei. Ca. 250m hinter dieser Sperre geht auch ein normaler Wanderweg aus der Ortschaft hinauf. Es sind dort eigentlich keine Wanderer unterwegs, oben ist nur eine Alm und sonst nix.


----------



## edwardje (26. Januar 2020)

Kann die Rettung oder Feuerwehr noch hinauf fahren.  Dass gleiche haben wir am Rennfeld gehabt,  allerdings kann das Tor nicht verschlossen sein,  weil sonst wohl möglich Menschen gefährdet sind die Hilfe brauchen.


----------



## Sanchopancho (26. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Hier – eines meiner Lieblinsverbote. Es befindet sich im Flachgau, in der Nähe des Wolfgangsees – der SalzburgerLand-Tourismus würde es wie folgt umschreiben: "*Freiheit-pur beim Freeriden durch die Berge*" (siehe Anhang).
> 
> Besonders schön, mit der Überwachung der Wildkamera – der Truppenübungsplatz Lizum Walchen in Tirol ist weniger geschützt wie diese Forststraße. Wanderer können durchgehen, sofern sie sich von Tafel und Kamera nicht abhalten lassen (Wegefreiheit). Es ist auch links und rechts in den Hang hinein alles verbarrikadiert – man kommt da tasächlich nicht seitlich vorbei. Ca. 250m hinter dieser Sperre geht auch ein normaler Wanderweg aus der Ortschaft hinauf. Es sind dort eigentlich keine Wanderer unterwegs, oben ist nur eine Alm und sonst nix. Anhang anzeigen 970281
> Anhang anzeigen 970282


heftig, bestimmt ist da auch noch eine Selbstschussanlage montiert.


----------



## cbtp (26. Januar 2020)

edwardje schrieb:


> Kann die Rettung oder Feuerwehr noch hinauf fahren.  Dass gleiche haben wir am Rennfeld gehabt,  allerdings kann das Tor nicht verschlossen sein,  weil sonst wohl möglich Menschen gefährdet sind die Hilfe brauchen.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich das nicht mehr getraut habe. Der Personendurchgang ist jedenfalls sehr schmal gebaut. Foto wurde eh von mir gemacht – aber in der Region sind dermaßen viele Verbotsschilder, und bei der Tour wurde ich zuvor auch schon auf einem anderen Berg von einem Typen aus dem Auto heraus angemault, dass Fahrradfahren verboten ist. Normalerweise ist mir eh viel egal – steig ich halt ab sobald ich wo ein Auto oder eine Forstmaschine höre und schiebe ein paar Meter, aber hier hab ich ernsthaft die Gefahr gesehen mir eine Anzeige einzufangen.

Wollte dann noch über einen anderen Wanderweg auf der Karte abfahren, aber der wurde offenbar schon vor längerer Zeit aufgelassen. Hab mir dann ein Eis geholt – beim See gegessen, und seitdem nie wieder mehr dort hingefahren.


----------



## payne (26. Januar 2020)

Es ist Zeit das wir alle diese Abgrenzungen nieder Reißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (26. Januar 2020)

Viele von diese Abgrenzung sind nicht legal,  weil, wie gesagt bei Notfälle keine Hilfe zur Stelle kommen kann.


----------



## edwardje (27. Januar 2020)

So sehen die Türen  am Rennfeld aus.


----------



## lygnforscha (28. Januar 2020)

Erste Frage ( vom uralthardcorebiker): IHR FAHRTS MIT DEM AUTO ZUM BIKEN?
WEICHEIER? uncool und schwach.

ich fahre mit dem Bike hin.  und gibt es keine UMWELT?  fridays for future..

Um das Problem zu lösen der Vorschlag:

NUMMER TAFEL
VERSICHERUNG
UNFALLVERSICHERUNG
BERGEVERSICHERUNG

Nun zum Verständnis was privat und öffentlich ist:

Angenommen man kommt zu euch nach hause, frisst den Kühlschrank leer , pudert die
Alte und scheißt ins Wohnzimmer?
Geht doch?
wetten weder der mbt-news-ich-mach-geschäft-damit  KAPIERT das und noch weniger die HERSCHAFTEN
die gerne hätten das jeder FLECK NATUR für IMMER VERSCHWINDET DAMIT die STADTDODELN strampeln können.

jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste!  ( 120 red bull Dosen aufgeklaubt und manche scheißen sogar hin!)

sollte wie im hirnamputierten-format  " der standard"  ZENSUR  folgen, wissen wir, das der mbt-news-zenusren wegen GELD den SCHWANZ tieeef in den MUND nimmt.
schlucken   ab jetzt in jeder Form  PEIN HART.    weil des brauchts.  weicheier


----------



## lygnforscha (28. Januar 2020)

mbt  wo man für GELD alles tut-- also net so SCHEINHEILG!


----------



## ratz90 (28. Januar 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> Erste Frage ( vom uralthardcorebiker): IHR FAHRTS MIT DEM AUTO ZUM BIKEN?
> WEICHEIER? uncool und schwach.
> 
> ich fahre mit dem Bike hin.  und gibt es keine UMWELT?  fridays for future..
> ...



Ist ja schön, dass du vom Standard hier her gefunden hast.
Wär aber trotzdem super wenn du erst einmal ausnüchtern würdest.


----------



## cbtp (28. Januar 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> Erste Frage ( vom uralthardcorebiker): IHR FAHRTS MIT DEM AUTO ZUM BIKEN?
> WEICHEIER? uncool und schwach.
> 
> ich fahre mit dem Bike hin.  und gibt es keine UMWELT?  fridays for future..
> ...



und aus welcher Anstalt bist du ausgebrochen?


----------



## Ximi (28. Januar 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> Erste Frage ( vom uralthardcorebiker): IHR FAHRTS MIT DEM AUTO ZUM BIKEN?
> WEICHEIER? uncool und schwach.
> 
> ich fahre mit dem Bike hin.  und gibt es keine UMWELT?  fridays for future..
> ...





lygnforscha schrieb:


> mbt  wo man für GELD alles tut-- also net so SCHEINHEILG!


Also *DAS* hat schon lange einmal genau *SO* gesagt gehört!!  ?  ?  ?  ?  ? 
Und jetzt sagen wir deinem Pfleger wo du dich so herum treibst. *DAS* gibt wieder Aufregung in deiner Anstalt und frische Medikation für dich, da bin ich mir sicher. ?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Januar 2020)

Dond fiet sä Troll!


----------



## cbtp (28. Januar 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> Angenommen man kommt zu euch nach hause, frisst den Kühlschrank leer , pudert die
> Alte und scheißt ins Wohnzimmer?



Ein Satz für die Hall of Fame!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. Januar 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> Angenommen man kommt zu euch nach hause, frisst den Kühlschrank leer , pudert die
> Alte und scheißt ins Wohnzimmer?


...dann hat man wohl aus Versehen diesen leidigen @DAKAY  zu Gast  .


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> ...dann hat man wohl aus Versehen diesen leidigen @DAKAY  zu Gast  .


Da fällt mir ein, du müsstest mal wieder einkaufen


----------



## bobo2606 (28. Januar 2020)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, du müsstest mal wieder einkaufen



Das verwirrt mich jetzt...…, kaufen??????
Ich dachte das wären Kuhsinen.


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Ich dachte





Shampoo schrieb:


> Merkste selber, odr?


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> und aus welcher Anstalt bist du ausgebrochen?



aus der kammer für land- und forstwirtschaft.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Januar 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> *Erste Frage* ( vom uralthardcorebiker): IHR FAHRTS MIT DEM AUTO ZUM BIKEN?
> WEICHEIER? uncool und schwach.
> 
> ich fahre mit dem Bike hin.  und gibt es keine UMWELT?  fridays for future..
> ...



ja geilo. gibs den bikedodln.

und wenn du fertig bist, bereite bitte schön brav das nächste seminar im mürztal für waldbesitzer vor, wo genau dieselbe hetze - nur in ein wenig differenzierterer, sachlicherer und wortwahlmäßig angebrachterer form - vorgebracht wird.

auf dein vorbringen lohnt es sich nicht wirklich weiter einzugehen. hier prallen welten aneinander, auch in intellektueller hinsicht.

achja, und wo ist die zweite frage?
oder hast die schon vergessen nach deinem verbaldiarrhoetischen erguss (achtung anatomisch leider nicht ganz möglich, oder doch???) ?

noch was fürn alltag eines waldbesitzers: ich würds lassen, sich mit der kettensäge zu frisieren. schadet der kopfhaut und dem hohlraumschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Januar 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Dond fiet sä Troll!



doch. zwecks unterhaltung. ganz grosses kino. aber leider die meinung von ungefähr 80% meiner landsleute und die nicht immer so deftig vorgebrachte fast aller grundeigentümer.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Januar 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Hier – eines meiner Lieblinsverbote. Es befindet sich im Flachgau, in der Nähe des Wolfgangsees – der SalzburgerLand-Tourismus würde es wie folgt umschreiben: "*Freiheit-pur beim Freeriden durch die Berge*" (siehe Anhang).
> 
> Besonders schön, mit der Überwachung der Wildkamera – der Truppenübungsplatz Lizum Walchen in Tirol ist weniger geschützt wie diese Forststraße. Wanderer können durchgehen, sofern sie sich von Tafel und Kamera nicht abhalten lassen (Wegefreiheit). Es ist auch links und rechts in den Hang hinein alles verbarrikadiert – man kommt da tasächlich nicht seitlich vorbei. Ca. 250m hinter dieser Sperre geht auch ein normaler Wanderweg aus der Ortschaft hinauf. Es sind dort eigentlich keine Wanderer unterwegs, oben ist nur eine Alm und sonst nix. Anhang anzeigen 970281
> Anhang anzeigen 970282



anzeige bei der datenschutzbehörde. punkt und aus.


----------



## sibu (29. Januar 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> verbaldiarrhoetischen erguss


Das versteht kaum ein Mensch. Umberto Eco hat das im Namen der Rose sehr viel kürzer gefasst: Maulfurz.


----------



## scratch_a (29. Januar 2020)

Wäre das nicht eher "Mauldünnschiss"?


----------



## zweiheimischer (30. Januar 2020)

richtig. von mir aus auch jägerlatein ;-)


----------



## Mark1965 (19. Februar 2020)

Gefunden auf der Beschreibung zum M3 Marathon im Montafon. Es wird mi 700 € Strafen gedroht wenn man beim Training erwischt wird.

Der Veranstalter kann nichts dafür, muss danke sagen dass die Strecke für das Rennen freigegeben wurde.









						M3 - extrem Montafon Mountainbike Marathon // Teilstrecken nur am Renntag befahrbar!
					

135 km und 4500 hm. Alleine die Eckdaten sprechen Bände. Diese Tour fordert ein sehr hohes Fitnesslevel der ...




					touren.montafon.at
				





Zitat:
Die Straße von Silbertal auf den Kristberg ist eine Privatstraße, welche nur von Berechtigten (Gültiger Berechtigungsschein nötig) befahren werden darf. Bei unberechtigter Nutzung muss mit einer Anzeige und Strafe von € 700,00 gerechnet werden.


----------



## hulster (21. Februar 2020)

Mark1965 schrieb:


> Gefunden auf der Beschreibung zum M3 Marathon im Montafon. Es wird mi 700 € Strafen gedroht wenn man beim Training erwischt wird.
> 
> Der Veranstalter kann nichts dafür, muss danke sagen dass die Strecke für das Rennen freigegeben wurde.
> 
> ...



Poste das doch auch noch mal in dem News Thread

Imagekampagne vs. Realität in Österreich: Eignet sich Österreich als Urlaubsdestination für Biker?


----------



## Mark1965 (21. Februar 2020)

hulster schrieb:


> Poste das doch auch noch mal in dem News Thread
> 
> Imagekampagne vs. Realität in Österreich: Eignet sich Österreich als Urlaubsdestination für Biker?


habe ich gemacht


----------



## CreepingDeath (10. März 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> Angenommen man kommt zu euch nach hause, frisst den Kühlschrank leer , pudert die
> Alte und scheißt ins Wohnzimmer?


Grüß deine Frau von mir und kühl bitte fürs nächste Mal mehr Bier ein! Danke!


----------



## payne (15. März 2020)

Dank *Ausgangsbeschränkungen wird die Woche alle Berge von Wien bis Schneeberg meim sein Yes. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (15. März 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Dank *Ausgangsbeschränkungen wird die Woche alle Berge von Wien bis Schneeberg meim sein Yes. *


Pass auf dass dich die Polizei nicht erwischt ;-)


----------



## payne (15. März 2020)

lygnforscha schrieb:


> Erste Frage ( vom uralthardcorebiker): IHR FAHRTS MIT DEM AUTO ZUM BIKEN?
> WEICHEIER? uncool und schwach.
> 
> ich fahre mit dem Bike hin.  und gibt es keine UMWELT?  fridays for future..
> ...


Finger Weg von den Drogen kannst ja versuchen in mein Wohnzimmer zu Scheißen wirst nacher aber nicht mehr nach Hause kommen und einen Wald mit einen Wohnzimmer zu vergleichen ist einfach nur Lächerlich.


----------



## payne (15. März 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Pass auf dass dich die Polizei nicht erwischt ;-)


????? Der war gut.


----------



## DerohneName (15. März 2020)

payne schrieb:


> ????? Der war gut.


Ab heute kontrollieren sie- aber wenn du alleine unterwegs bist ist's eh egal. 

Und im Wald hast du dann eh deine Ruhe. 

Ich freue mich auf nächste Woche- alleine Biken ohne Spaziergängern


----------



## payne (15. März 2020)

Geile Woche wenigstens ein Vorteil.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. März 2020)

Coronavirus in Österreich: Apotheker positiv getestet - Salzburg riegelt zwei ganze Täler ab
					

Österreich wird vom Coronavirus nicht verschont. Vor allem beliebte Wintersportorte stehen unter Quarantäne. Neben drastischen Maßnahmen drohen auch Geldstrafen.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## cbtp (15. März 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Pass auf dass dich die Polizei nicht erwischt ;-)



Alleine darf man laut derzeitigem Stand eh fahren gehen  
Ausgenommen halt Tirol – da dürfte jetzt wirklich alles gesperrt sein – sogar ORF.at sagt explizit Ausgangssperre.


----------



## ruppidog (15. März 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> …Tirol – da dürfte jetzt wirklich alles gesperrt sein – sogar ORF.at sagt explizit Ausgangssperre.…



Muss sich um fake News handeln, hiesse Ausgangssperre in Tirol doch Chch oder so ähnlich..

?


----------



## payne (15. März 2020)

Bekommt mein neues SCARP MT MASTER  von KTM ihre Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (15. März 2020)

War heute auch schon eine Runde fahren. Es waren trotz politischer Vorschriften sehr viele Leute, vor allem älteren Semesters, im Wald unterwegs. War aber gut mal ein bissal Bewegung in dem ganzen Chaos zu bekommen.  Wie gehts euch damit?


----------



## DerohneName (15. März 2020)

Ich Hock eh daheim; weil noch nicht 100% gesund.

Ich bin aber gespannt wann der Brief kommt, Zivi erst vor 4 Jahren beendet  

Könnte schlimmer sein, man wird wohl 2 Wochen schaffen sich nicht mit jeder Person zu treffen.


----------



## aibeekey (15. März 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Könnte schlimmer sein, man wird wohl 2 Wochen schaffen sich nicht mit jeder Person zu treffen.



Wenn du davon ausgeht, dass 2 Wochen reichen, hast du das Prinzip leider nicht verstanden. Rechne also mal eher mit 20 Wochen


----------



## DerohneName (15. März 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> Wenn du davon ausgeht, dass 2 Wochen reichen, hast du das Prinzip leider nicht verstanden. Rechne also mal eher mit 20 Wochen


Bis zum Sommer ists mal sicher- das wird halt richtig scheiße werden- die Kleinunternehmer kündigen jetzt schon viele Leute. 

Und mit der Uni bin ich auch gespannt- vor allem die schriftlichen Fachprüfungen bei uns (Recht): Da sind auch wieder 300-500 Leute in einem Raum zusammengepfercht.

Man lässt sich überraschen. 

Ich will nur nächste Woche alleine biken gehen :-D


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. März 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> Wenn du davon ausgeht, dass 2 Wochen reichen, hast du das Prinzip leider nicht verstanden. Rechne also mal eher mit 20 Wochen




Die TU Wien hat doch den Peak bei 25%iger Einschränkung der Sozialkontakte auf +200 Tage gerechnet?

Wir sind sowieso verloren.

Die Leute verstehen überhaupt nichts und Kurz oder Platter noch weniger. Das ist kein Sprint, sondern ein Marathon. COVID wird sich über Jahre ziehen. Außer es wird in den kommenden 12 Monaten noch ein Impfstoff gefunden.

Ich werd biken gehen. Die können mich mal. Wenn mich einer aufhält, bekommt er eine Vorlesung in Hygiene.


----------



## franzam (15. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich werd biken gehen. Die können mich mal. Wenn mich einer aufhält, bekommt er eine Vorlesung in Hygiene.



Die Vorlesung wird den Kiberer ziemlich wurscht sein ( auch wenns ihm vll. nicht schaden tät). Hauptsache die Paragraphen korrekt ausgeführt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (15. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Leute verstehen überhaupt nichts und Kurz oder Platter noch weniger. Das ist kein Sprint, sondern ein Marathon. COVID wird sich über Jahre ziehen. Außer es wird in den kommenden 12 Monaten noch ein Impfstoff gefunden.



Ich denke das wird bewusst nicht aktiv kommuniziert. Nicht gut für die Moral in der Bevölkerung. Aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, 2020 ist gelaufen.
Ist immer recht nett, wenn die Leute davon ausgehen, dass sie im Sommer dann auf Konzert x, Festival y oder Urlaub z gehen.
Hab die Kurve der TU mit den 200 Tagen auch schon einigen nochmal erklärt. Das Problem ist, dass die wenigsten auf die x Achse achten bzw. die meisten einfach Pfeifen in Mathe sind. Das kommt davon wenn 80% der Bevölkerung die Meinung "Mathe braucht ich nach der Matura nie wieder" vertritt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. März 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Vorlesung wird den Kiberer ziemlich wurscht sein ( auch wenns ihm vll. nicht schaden tät). Hauptsache die Paragraphen korrekt ausgeführt..



Ich diskutiere mit denen normalerweise nicht, aber wenn die eine Verordnung raus lassen, der dann sogar der Bundeskanzler widerspricht und dann auch noch der Landespolizeichef. Sowas kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


@marx. Die Menschen verstehen nicht, dass wir ohne Impfstoff eine Durchseuchung von ca. 2/3 brauchen, damit sich die Ausbrietung halbwegs stabilisiert. Und das ist zb mein Problem, weil ich keine Lust auf eine COVID Erkrankung habe. Obwohl ich eh den Verdacht habe, dass ich das schon letzte Woche hatte.


----------



## cbtp (15. März 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Alleine darf man laut derzeitigem Stand eh fahren gehen
> Ausgenommen halt Tirol – da dürfte jetzt wirklich alles gesperrt sein – sogar ORF.at sagt explizit Ausgangssperre.



Muss mich korrigieren.

Wurde jetzt am Abend noch einmal präzisiert – Radlfahren ist nun österreichweit und damit auch in Tirol doch erlaubt (wie auch "spazieren" was zuerst in Tirol ebenfalls mittels Ausgangssperre verboten wurde). Offenbar hat hier der Kurz den Platter gestochen, damit in Österreich einheitliche Regelungen gelten, bzw. kein Fleckerlteppich entsteht neben den bereits ohnehin abgesperrten Gemeinden. Wichtig ist nur dass man alleine Radlfahren geht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. März 2020)

Diese Form der (Krisen)Kommunikation ist doch nur mehr peinlich.

Wie soll sich da Vertrauen aufbauen lassen.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Hauptprobleme damit überhaupt nicht gelöst sind.

Kurz hat in den letzten Tagen nur eskaliert. Platter heute sowieso.


----------



## payne (15. März 2020)

Das ist versagen auf ganzer Linie zum Kotzen.


----------



## peter1966 (15. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Diese Form der (Krisen)Kommunikation ist doch nur mehr peinlich.
> 
> Wie soll sich da Vertrauen aufbauen lassen.
> 
> ...


Seit froh das ihr einen wie den Kurz habt..   ....schau mal einfach zu uns rüber...


----------



## payne (15. März 2020)

Wer bitte Wählt auch noch immer CDU, SPD oder die Grünen aber mach dir nichts draus der Kurz ist ein Lügner und Blender der Feinsten Sorte.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Offensichtlich ist jetzt eh wieder jede Form von Solo Natursport erlaubt.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist jetzt eh wieder jede Form von Solo Natursport erlaubt.


ha ich darf auch in der meiner gruppe fahren  wohnen alle im gleichen haushalt  nur die kuppels müßen alleine fahren


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Und nicht vergessen: Stürze die medizinische behandelt werden müssen, sind derzeit zu vermeiden. 
Derzeit bedeutet: Mindestens für die nächsten Monate. Wird der Enduro/Downhill/Park Fraktion nicht so gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Günther Platter müsste derzeit eigentlich vor Scham im Boden versinken. Gestern Mittag hat er im Land mit seiner Ausgangssperre Panik ausgelöst und heute sieht man: Alles halb so schlimm. Es ist noch immer bei weitem mehr erlaubt, als sinnvoll ist.

Für uns relevant: 





__





						RIS Dokument
					





					www.ris.bka.gv.at
				





Der 1 Meter Abstand ist zu gering. Beim Biken sowieso. Da fährt einer im Versatz im 1 Meter Abstand vor mir. Wenn der hustet, hustet der mir direkt ins Gesicht.


----------



## DerohneName (16. März 2020)

Der Kurz macht das nur, um bei den nächsten Wahlen abzusahnen. 

Die Großunternehmen bekommen Geld in den Arsch geschoben, viele Kleinunternehmer, die ich kenne schauen dumm ins Kastl. 

Da zahlst in die WKO ein, bekommen tust nix zurück. 

Das wird  noch witzig werden: Massenkündigungen und Arbeitnehmer haben Kredit laufen. 
Viel Spaß, da werden sich die Banken über Terminverluste und Hypotheken freuen.


----------



## DerohneName (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Günther Platter müsste derzeit eigentlich vor Scham im Boden versinken. Gestern Mittag hat er im Land mit seiner Ausgangssperre Panik ausgelöst und heute sieht man: Alles halb so schlimm. Es ist noch immer bei weitem mehr erlaubt, als sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Für uns relevant:
> 
> ...


Der ,mit Verlaub, Trottel, muss zurücktreten. 
Es haben sich hunderte Dänen etc. über die letzte Woche in Tirol angesteckt. 

Island hat Ischgl als Gefahrenzone deklariert, in Tirol hast du davon nichts mitbekommen (Freund war dort letzte Woche) 

Skigebiete bis zum letzten Drück offen lassen. 
Die ganzen Hoteliers dürften jetzt keinen einzigen Cent von der Fianzspritze bekommen. 

Der Typ gehört strafrechtlich angezeigt, passende Paragraphen gibt's eh im StGB. 

Die schwarzen Landesfürsten sind absolute Nichtskönner, nix studiert, nix gerafft.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Die erste Warnung wegen Ischgl kam am 03.03. aus Island. 
Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. 

In Italien kam die erste Meldung wegen Codogno am 21.02. und am 22.02. wurde die gesamte Stadt unter Quarantäne gestellt. In Ischgl war das erst am 14.03. der Fall. 1 Tag vs. 11 Tage. 11 tage = Verdreifachung oder gar Vervierfachung der Fallzahlen. 





__





						ORF-TVthek
					

Nachrichten, Magazine, Dokumentationen, Diskussionen, Kultur, Sport, Shows, Comedys, Filme, Serien, Regional- und Kindersendungen: Die Videoplattform ORF-TVthek bietet mehr als 200 ORF-TV-Sendungen als Livestream und Video-on-Demand an. Die Videoarchive erlauben zudem einen Blick ins ORF-Archiv...




					tvthek.orf.at


----------



## DerohneName (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die erste Warnung wegen Ischgl kam am 03.03. aus Island.
> Das muss man sich mal vorstellen.
> 
> In Italien kam die erste Meldung wegen Codogno am 21.02. und am 22.02. wurde die gesamte Stadt unter Quarantäne gestellt. In Ischgl war das erst am 14.03. der Fall. 1 Tag vs. 11 Tage. 11 tage = Verdreifachung oder gar Vervierfachung der Fallzahlen.
> ...


Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. 
Der Platter und die Hoteliers gehen halt über Leichen. 

Der erste Fall in Ischgl war doch ein Baarkeeper- verdammt, genau da hätte der ganze Ort schließen müssen. 

Ich hoffe (aber vertraue nicht) auf den Rechtsstaat. 
Der Platter gehört dafür ins Gefängnis, genauso alle anderen Verantwortlichen.


----------



## payne (16. März 2020)

100% Richtig aber die Masse der Österreicher Liebt es an der Nase durch die Manege gezogen zu werden.


----------



## DerohneName (16. März 2020)

payne schrieb:


> 100% Richtig aber die Masse der Österreicher Liebt es an der Nase durch die Manege gezogen zu werden.


Stimmt, das lieben wir Österreicher sehr, wie man anhand der Geschichte sieht ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der 1 Meter Abstand ist zu gering. Beim Biken sowieso. Da fährt einer im Versatz im 1 Meter Abstand vor mir. Wenn der hustet, hustet der mir direkt ins Gesicht.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich einen Meter Abstand beim Radfahren für gefährlich gering halte:
Wie wär's mit etwas Eigenverantwortung und Selbstschutz?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Da sprichst du einen essentiellen Punkt an, für den ich leider absolut schwarz sehe. 
Das sind Dinge, die musst du über Jahrzehnte angewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kurz hat in den letzten Tagen nur eskaliert.


Und dennoch gab es - gerade in Tirol - genug Menschen, die den Ernst der Lage nicht verstanden haben. Und dann gibt es welche, selbst in dieser Diskussion, die tatsächlich glauben, sie wissen, wie die Zukunft aussieht, etwa weil es jemand von der TU vorgerechnet hat. 

Die ÖVP ist immer noch eine wirtschaftsliberale Partei. Aus Jux und Tollerei verhängt sie all diese Maßnahmen nicht, die uns - wenn sie ein paar Wochen dauern - vor wirtschaftliche Probleme ungeahnten Ausmaßes stellen können.

Zur Zeit ist es wichtig zusammenzuhelfen. Schuldzuweisungen jedweder Art sind angesichts der Größe der Aufgaben unangebracht und ob und wann man mountainbiken kann, ist dieser Tage - obwohl das Leben freilich irgendwie weitergehen muss - völlig blunzn.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Wenn du 1 und 1 zusammen zählen kannst, dass weißt du auch, was kommt. 
Das ist wirklich keine Kunst.


Auch du verstehst den zentralen Punkt nicht: Es ist kein Sprint. Es ist ein Marathonlauf. Das wird sich über über Monate, wenn nicht ein Jahr ziehen. Meinst du ernsthaft, dass wir das, was wir aktuell haben, ein Jahr lang aushalten? Nicht mal für einen Monat packen wir das. 

Die ÖVP hat das Kind samt dem Bad ausgeschüttet und das wohl schon vor Jahren. Jetzt bekommt sie die Rechnung präsentiert und hat Angst vor dem Bezahlen. 

Ich hab heut mit Kunden und Lieferanten telefoniert. Zwei, maximal drei Wochen halten sie durch. Dann kommt die Insolvenz.


----------



## scratch_a (16. März 2020)

Und was ist die Alternative?


----------



## franzam (16. März 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und was ist die Alternative?


das ist die große Frage. Wenn, dann kann man hinterher beratschlagen, ob es anders besser gewesen wäre. Wissen tut man es allerdings dann auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und was ist die Alternative?



Eine ehrliche, offene Kommunikation darüber, was die Bevölkerung erwartet

Es werden sich 60 bis 70 % der Bevölkerung infizieren. 
Das wird ein Jahr lang dauern. 
0,5% der Infizierten wird versterben, vor allem schwer kranke und sehr alte Menschen.
Nicht jeder wird die ideale Behandlung bekommen. 

Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## CreepingDeath (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn du 1 und 1 zusammen zählen kannst, dass weißt du auch, was kommt.
> Das ist wirklich keine Kunst.
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist nicht die Zeit zu streiten, aber wer meint, nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen zu müssen, um die Zukunft vorhersehen zu können, sollte vielleicht wirklich nie weiter zählen als bis zwei. "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß", sagt einst ein Mann und der wird 2400 Jahre später noch immer als einer der schlausten Männer der Menschheit gesehen. 
Ich verstehe deinen Punkt übrigens sehr wohl, frage mich aber, woher gerade du weißt, dass es Monate oder ein Jahr dauern wird. In Südkorea ging es erheblich schneller. Ich frage mich auch, woher du die Einsicht in sämtliche Pharmaforschung der Erde hast, um wissen zu können, was wann - womöglich völlig zufällig - entwickelt wird. Und vor allem: Woher weißt du, wie die Politiker entscheiden? Woher weißt du, dass man nicht ab einem kritischem Punkt sagt, dass das wirtschaftliche Überleben notwendig ist, um das nackte Überleben zu sichern?

Wenn du schreibst, dass die VP vor Jahren das Kind mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet hat, so schreibst du für mich generell und erst recht im gegebenen Zusammenhang in Rätseln.

Und ich bin bei dir: So wie jetzt geht das nur sehr kurz gut. Jedoch stellt sich die Frage, ob diejenigen Insolvenzen, die so rasch eintreten, nicht volkswirtschaftlich sehr rasch wieder durch neue Unternehmer kompensiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Eine ehrliche, offene Kommunikation darüber, was die Bevölkerung erwartet
> 
> Es werden sich 60 bis 70 % der Bevölkerung infizieren.
> Das wird ein Jahr lang dauern.
> ...



Dachte, dass wurde bereits gemacht, mein Fehler.

Allerdings ist es auch nicht richtig, dass es ein Jahr lang dauern wird. Aktuell kann es doch keiner sagen, ob es paar Wochen, paar Monate, paar Jahre oder noch länger dauern wird. Solange man keinen Impfstoff hat und man weiß, dass es funktioniert, könnte das "Problem" sehr sehr lang bleiben. Den Zustand von überfüllten Krankenhäusern wird man ja auch kein Jahr durchhalten können. Entweder man wird so etwas wie immun, oder die Mortalität geht entsprechend nach oben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

@CreepingDeath  Wir reden aneinander vorbei. 



@scratch_a Natürlich kann man (grobe) Prognosen darüber machen, wie lange so eine Sache dauern wird. Man kennt ja alle relevanten Daten und einige werden zwangsläufig geschätzt. Wie sich ein Virus ausbreitet, ist sehr gut erforscht. Aber um es kurz zu machen : https://www.medinlive.at/wissenschaft/grossbritannien-rechnet-mit-krise-fuer-ein-jahr

Du musst dir einfach überlegen: Ohne Tests kann keine Quarantäne mehr durchgeführt werden. Es werden daher auch ansteckende Menschen unterwegs sein und sei es nur zum Einkaufen oder beim Arztbesuch. Die stecken andere an und so geht das dann eben dahin. Irgendwann sind wie bei 60, 70 oder wie die Engländer rechnen, 80% und dann reicht die R0 nicht mehr aus, um neue Menschen anzustecken. 
Blöd ist: Das Virus hat gute Chancen, im folgenden Jahr als Mutation wieder aktiv zu werden und dann geht das spielt (abgeschwächt) von neuem los. 

Es gibt nur eine Chance, damit sich das Virus anders tot läuft: Einen Impfstoff.


----------



## scratch_a (16. März 2020)

Nun ja, du betrachtest einzelne "Wellen", ich habe es eher langfristig als "Seuche" gesehen. Von dem her denke ich, sind wir da einer Meinung.
Allerdings habe ich etwas Zweifel, was den verlinkten Artikel betrifft...da wird von "Immunität" gesprochen. Ob man diese wirklich hat, ist doch noch gar nicht klar, oder? Bei Mutationen möglicherweise sogar irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

COVID ist gekommen, um zu bleiben. 

Könnte wie bei der Influenza laufen. Da haben wir auch nur eine Art Basisimmunität. 

Ach ja, es gibt immer wieder welche, die denken, dass das Virus im Sommer etwas weniger aktiv sein wird. Zu hoffen wär's. Ginge ja dann im Herbst von neuem los. 


Vielleicht noch kurz zur ÖVP: Die ist doch seit Jahren in der Regierung. Andere Staaten schaffen es, COVID sehr gut zu managen. Wir nicht. Da sind doch Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht worden.


----------



## CreepingDeath (16. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> COVID ist gekommen, um zu bleiben.
> 
> Könnte wie bei der Influenza laufen. Da haben wir auch nur eine Art Basisimmunität.
> 
> ...


Welche Staaten, und von diesen die Demokratien, sollen das sein, die die Pandemie besser managen? Als Nachbarland Italiens sind wir halt früh dran. Das ist Pech. Andere Staaten haben da noch etwas mehr Zeit, aber die vorwerfbaren Versäumnisse in den vergangenen Jahren haben sich mir noch nicht offenbart. Vielleicht weißt du da mehr; etwa auch welches Kind das war, das vor Jahren mit welchem Bade ausgeschüttet wurde? Oder hast du bloß das Sprichwort nicht exakt verwendet?

Zum 1+1: Derzeit verdoppelt sich die Zahl (der offiziell) Infizierten alle drei Tage. Die Mathematik sagt mir, dass die Maßnahmen unfassbar gut wirken müssten, damit wir ein Jahr im Ausnahmezustand verweilen müssten. Das glaub (!) ich nicht. Aber ich kenn mich natürlich nicht aus. Die derzeitige Situation ist so unvergleichlich, dass sich niemand damit auskennt und alleine deshalb wollte ich dem "Man braucht nur 1+1 zusammenzählen" entgegentreten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Südkorea und Singapur sin sicher die zwei, die es am besten hin bekommen. Die haben lineares Wachstum erreicht. 

Ich sehe es wie du. Diese Vollbremsung ist die letzte Chance. In einer Woche wissen wir, was sie gebracht hat. Danach geht's aber weiter. 

Das Kind mit dem Bade meine ich in Bezug auf die generelle Politik in Bezug auf Infektionskrankheiten.


----------



## payne (16. März 2020)

In einer Woche wissen wir genau so viel wie vorher glaubst du wirklich an die Offiziellen Zahlen ich glaube denen kein Wort.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Die offiziellen Zahlen waren sicher nicht manipuliert. Nur gab es da schon eine Dunkelzahl und die explodiert jetzt, weil ab heute nur mehr wichtige Personengruppen getestet werden.Gesundheitspersonal und schwer Erkrankte.


----------



## payne (16. März 2020)

Ein Freund von mir Arzt in einem Wiener Spital weiß da anderes zu berichten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. März 2020)

Ich habe sechs Ärzte in der Verwandschaft. Vier davon an der "Front".

Die wissen aber weniger als ich. 

Spichst du die Dunkelzahl an? Es ist bekannt, dass die sehr groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. März 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei dir: So wie jetzt geht das nur sehr kurz gut. Jedoch stellt sich die Frage, ob diejenigen Insolvenzen, die so rasch eintreten, nicht volkswirtschaftlich sehr rasch wieder durch neue Unternehmer kompensiert werden.


Da gibt's einen feinen Unterschied: Notwendige Waren und Dienstleistungen werden sicher rasch durch andere Unternehmer abgedeckt, Produkte und Dienstleistungen die man nur braucht wenn's einem zu gut geht werden wohl eher eine Weile vom Markt verschwinden.

Oder anders: Ich möchte jetzt gerade meine Existenz nicht auf sowas wie z.B. MTB-Guiding gegründet haben.


----------



## cbtp (17. März 2020)

Zum Thema passend:

War gestern wieder einmal in Österreich fahren (war die letzten 2 Wochen immer hinter der Grenze fahren die jetzt aber zu hat) – natürlich ausgangsbeschränkungsgetreu – keine Gruppenausfahrt, nix riskantes.

Es hat auf der Forststraße genau 500m gedauert, bis ein Förster da gestanden ist und wollte dass ich umdrehe ... ... auf einer befestigten Straße die sogar von LKWs befahren wird ...


----------



## payne (17. März 2020)

Den Kasperl würde ich was Pfeiffen nur noch Lächerlich in Österreich das ganze.


----------



## cbtp (17. März 2020)

Als ob der Typ derzeit keine andere Sorgen hätte – hab dann den ersten Teil einfach über den Wanderweg hinaufgeschoben, aber das war echt so eine Situation wo ich kurz davor war eine Diskutiererei anzufangen so angefuckt hat mich das. So typisch österreichisch.


----------



## payne (17. März 2020)

Einfach nur noch zum Kotzen das ganze.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Musst halt sagen, dass du in Ischgl warst.


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da gibt's einen feinen Unterschied: Notwendige Waren und Dienstleistungen werden sicher rasch durch andere Unternehmer abgedeckt, Produkte und Dienstleistungen die man nur braucht wenn's einem zu gut geht werden wohl eher eine Weile vom Markt verschwinden.
> 
> Oder anders: Ich möchte jetzt gerade meine Existenz nicht auf sowas wie z.B. MTB-Guiding gegründet haben.


Da hast du natürlich völlig Recht und je länger die Krise dauert, desto weiter verschiebt sich die Grenze des momentan Notwendigen. Ganz am Schluss ist der einzige gesicherte Job der des Pfarrers. Aber die Unternehmen, die es in Wochenfrist aufstellt, werden mMn sehr rasch Nachfolger finden, weil die Nachfrage nach wenigen Wochen nicht einbrechen wird. Das würde erst bei einer ordentlichen Depression mit Massenarbeitslosigkeit etc der Fall sein. 
Ich kenn aber - um zum Thema zu kommen - keine schwachbrüstigen Unternehmer, die illegal mountainbiken.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

In Österreich wurden gestern 16.000 Arbeitnehmer zur Kündigung angemeldet. 

Und klar sind viele Firmen robust, sehr viele aber auch nicht. Und ob die Lücken so leicht zu füllen sind ...


----------



## payne (17. März 2020)

Viele Unternehmer nutzen die Chance um Unliebsame und Langjährige Mitarbeiter abzubauen wenn ich Wette alles nach der Krise werden sie weniger Gehalt Zahlen und weniger Mitarbeiter einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. März 2020)

Wird sicher ein Sondergesetz geben, weil die Zeiten "so hart" sind.


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Viele Unternehmer nutzen die Chance um Unliebsame und Langjährige Mitarbeiter abzubauen wenn ich Wette alles nach der Krise werden sie weniger Gehalt Zahlen und weniger Mitarbeiter einstellen.


Du hast den Durchblick und solltest unbedingt Unternehmer werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da sprichst du einen essentiellen Punkt an, für den ich leider absolut schwarz sehe.
> Das sind Dinge, die musst du über Jahrzehnte angewöhnen.


Oh ja... Hatte gestern nen Idioten im Laden, der wollte was fragen kam auf 40cm an mich Ran, ich nen schritt demonstrativ weg, er hinter her, beim 3 Mal hat er es geschnallt, wär er noch Mal auf mich zu hätte ich ihm den Ausgang gezeigt!


----------



## payne (17. März 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Du hast den Durchblick und solltest unbedingt Unternehmer werden.


Na das das freud mich aber?


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Na das das freud mich aber?


Dr. Sigmund?


----------



## payne (17. März 2020)

Du verwechselt was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (18. März 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Du verwechselt was???


Etwa das "D" mit dem "T"? Nein, das bist doch eher du.


payne schrieb:


> Na das das freud mich aber?


----------



## payne (18. März 2020)

Ein ganz Toller jetzt bin ich aber Böse ?????????


----------



## payne (21. März 2020)

Ausschwärmende Radler eingebremst: ÖRV präzisiert Vorgaben
					

Hochbetrieb auf Donauinsel und im Wiener Umland – Manche Gruppenfahrten, mehrstündige Einzelfahrten und Mountainbiken im Gelände sind zu unterlassen




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## herbert2010 (21. März 2020)

Ja der örv darf eh empfehlungen geben.


----------



## DerohneName (21. März 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Ausschwärmende Radler eingebremst: ÖRV präzisiert Vorgaben
> 
> 
> Hochbetrieb auf Donauinsel und im Wiener Umland – Manche Gruppenfahrten, mehrstündige Einzelfahrten und Mountainbiken im Gelände sind zu unterlassen
> ...


Eigentlich voll okay. 
Die Woche war die Hölle im Wienerwald los. 
Und Mal wieder: 90% E-Biker, die durch die Gegend heizen, oft in Ralph Lauren Poloshirt und ohne Helm und Bierwampe...kannst dir nicht ausdenken. 

Weidling nach wurde jetzt auch gesperrt, beim Roten Kreuz gibt's echt nicht genügend Kapazitäten für sowas momentan, also bitte dran halten. 

Besser daheim bleiben oder Spazierengehen statt biken, man gefährdet sich und viele andere dadurch. 

Ist zwar im Frühjahr blöd, aber da müssen wir jetzt durch


----------



## herbert2010 (21. März 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Eigentlich voll okay.
> Die Woche war die Hölle im Wienerwald los.
> Und Mal wieder: 90% E-Biker, die durch die Gegend heizen, oft in Ralph Lauren Poloshirt und ohne Helm und Bierwampe...kannst dir nicht ausdenken.
> 
> ...


Warum auch immer die keine Kapazitäten haben?


			https://info.gesundheitsministerium.at/
		

Wenn uns das an die grenze bringt na dann gute nacht. 

Und ich werde sicher weiter biken wir lassen nur die gefährlicheren sachen jetzt aus


----------



## DerohneName (21. März 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer die keine Kapazitäten haben?
> 
> 
> https://info.gesundheitsministerium.at/
> ...


Weil 80-90% der Intensivbetten stets besetzt sind, wir sind ja erst am Anfang, kommt sicher noch einiges, vor allen wenn immer mehr Personal sich ansteckt, weil keine Schutzausrüstung vorhanden ist. 
Gegen auf der Forststraße fahren spricht nicht viel, aber Trails müssen es jetzt ja nicht sein eigentlich. 

Aber auch dann kann halt was passieren leider :/


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. März 2020)

Lilienfeld: Mountainbiker dürfen Muckenkogel stürmen
					

LILIENFELD. Nun ist es fix, die Hauptforststraße wird vertraglich für fünf Jahre geöffnet. Zwei Grundbesitzer, die Gemeinde und das Stift einigten sich auf einen Vertrag bis Ende 2024.




					www.meinbezirk.at


----------



## payne (22. März 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Lilienfeld: Mountainbiker dürfen Muckenkogel stürmen
> 
> 
> LILIENFELD. Nun ist es fix, die Hauptforststraße wird vertraglich für fünf Jahre geöffnet. Zwei Grundbesitzer, die Gemeinde und das Stift einigten sich auf einen Vertrag bis Ende 2024.
> ...


Den wichtigsten Herren oben habens aber nicht gefragt.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. März 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Lilienfeld: Mountainbiker dürfen Muckenkogel stürmen
> 
> 
> LILIENFELD. Nun ist es fix, die Hauptforststraße wird vertraglich für fünf Jahre geöffnet. Zwei Grundbesitzer, die Gemeinde und das Stift einigten sich auf einen Vertrag bis Ende 2024.
> ...


Na bitte ganzjährig die forststrasse rauf und runter da haben sich die verantwortlichen aber richtig ins Zeug gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. März 2020)

Wow. 
Jetzt habt ihr da so eine tolle Forststraße, die man legal befahren darf und wir dürfen aktuell dort nicht Urlaub machen. So ein Pech aber immer. 
Falls die Krise mal überwunden worden sein sollte, werden die Leute aber bestimmt in die Region stürmen um die Straße rauf und runter zu fahren, danach sehnt sich jeder Urlauber.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. März 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Lilienfeld: Mountainbiker dürfen Muckenkogel stürmen
> 
> 
> LILIENFELD. Nun ist es fix, die Hauptforststraße wird vertraglich für fünf Jahre geöffnet. Zwei Grundbesitzer, die Gemeinde und das Stift einigten sich auf einen Vertrag bis Ende 2024.
> ...


Ich wollte grad schreiben: wenn das nicht so traurig wäre, wäre es einen Like wert . Aber eventuell ist es ein kleiner Schritt für die Einheimischen, aber ein grosser Schritt für Österreich?


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. März 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer die keine Kapazitäten haben?
> 
> 
> https://info.gesundheitsministerium.at/
> ...


Bloß nicht den Fakenews über Schwerkranke glauben, die bei Spitälern abgewiesen werden.
Aber da du dich primär selbst gefährdest, ergibt dein Verhalten aus evolutionärer Sicht durchaus Sinn. Ride on, stay at home later!


----------



## herbert2010 (22. März 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Bloß nicht den Fakenews über Schwerkranke glauben, die bei Spitälern abgewiesen werden.
> Aber da du dich primär selbst gefährdest, ergibt dein Verhalten aus evolutionärer Sicht durchaus Sinn. Ride on, stay at home later!


Geh bitte raus heulen......


----------



## aibeekey (22. März 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Bloß nicht den Fakenews über Schwerkranke glauben, die bei Spitälern abgewiesen werden.
> Aber da du dich primär selbst gefährdest, ergibt dein Verhalten aus evolutionärer Sicht durchaus Sinn. Ride on, stay at home later!



Alles halb so wild. Er kommt aus Wien. Da gibt's eh nix, wofür man ein MTB wirklich brauchen würde.
Glaub das könnte auch eins der großen Probleme in der aktuellen Diskussion sein: was für den Wiener schon hartes Trail shredden ist, macht der Tiroler mit der Stadtschlampe um überhaupt zur Arbeit zu kommen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (22. März 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> Alles halb so wild. Er kommt aus Wien. Da gibt's eh nix, wofür man ein MTB wirklich brauchen würde.
> Glaub das könnte auch eins der großen Probleme in der aktuellen Diskussion sein: was für den Wiener schon hartes Trail shredden ist, macht der Tiroler mit der Stadtschlampe um überhaupt zur Arbeit zu kommen.


Auch wenn ich die Ironie durchaus erkannt habe: Am Ende ist meist die Geschwindigkeit entscheidend und weniger die technischen Herausforderungen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. März 2020)

Geh bitte hörts auf euch gegenseitig zu bevormunden.  Eigenverantwortung, den meisten ist wohl zuzutrauen, dass sie wissen was sie tun. Ride on, owa halt halbgas und einen Grad leichter als sonst.


----------



## cbtp (22. März 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Na bitte ganzjährig die forststrasse rauf und runter da haben sich die verantwortlichen aber richtig ins Zeug gelegt.



Wobei ganzjährig ist tatsächlich ein Fortschritt. Sonst sind die Forststraßen ja oftmals nur 7 Monate im Jahr freigegeben ... 

Ich kenne die "Strecke" beim Muckenkogel nicht, aber wenns so ist wie bei uns, wo bei der Forststraße noch 10 weitere Forststraßen kreuzen, dann werdens ganz schön viele Verbotsschilder bestellen müssen. Bei uns gibts eine freigegebene Hauptforststraße, und bei jeder noch so kleinen abzweigenden Forststraße habens dafür umso mehr Verbotsschilder aufgestellt ...


----------



## cbtp (22. März 2020)

Nachtrag: Offenbar wissen da andere Zeitungen mehr als die Bezirksblätter. Anscheinend solls auch einen offiziellen Trail geben: 








						Gemeinde plant Downhill-Strecke am Muckenkogel
					

Neben der Haupt-Forststraße soll künftig eine Strecke im Gelände für das Radeln freigegeben werden.




					www.noen.at
				




Weiter Infos mit Hintergrundzitaten:








						Muckenkogel: Grünes Licht für die Mountainbiker
					

Es ist fix: Haupt-Forststraße wird weitere fünf Jahre geöffnet. Jetzt darf ganzjährig geradelt werden.




					www.noen.at
				




Insgesamt: Zahlreiche Befürworter und wenige Gegner (Jäger ... _"Etwa von einem Jäger, der anonym bleiben will, aber lautstark ins NÖN-Telefon schimpft“_):








						Downhill-Strecke: Viel Lob, vereinzelte Kritik
					

Mountainbiker und Hüttenwirte freut Plan zur Angebotserweiterung am Muckenkogel, Jäger teils verärgert.




					www.noen.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empik (26. März 2020)

Das Dokument vom Sozialministerium (alleine oder mit MitbewohnerInnen rausgehen/biken ist erlaubt) war ja bis 22.3. gültig, hat jemand aktuellere Informationen zur juristischen Situation derzeit?


----------



## cbtp (26. März 2020)

empik schrieb:


> Das Dokument vom Sozialministerium (alleine oder mit MitbewohnerInnen rausgehen/biken ist erlaubt) war ja bis 22.3. gültig, hat jemand aktuellere Informationen zur juristischen Situation derzeit?



Aktuell (26.3. 19:00 Uhr) stehts beim Gesundheitsministerium so – auf die .gv Seiten kann man sich grundsätzlich auch berufen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (1. April 2020)

Ich hoffe das ist ein Aprilscherz.









						Blattschuss der österreichischen Jäger gegen die Mountainbiker
					






					www.ride.ch
				




Es klingt auf jeden Fall illegal.
Aber mal schaun.


----------



## BenMT (1. April 2020)

Ist sicher echt


----------



## CreepingDeath (1. April 2020)

Jetzt weiß man, warum die Schweizer weltberühmt für ihre Uhren sind und nicht für ihren Schmäh.


----------



## mpirklbauer (1. April 2020)

Man weiß ja nie was ihnen einfällt.
Siehe Orban in Ungarn.
Alle schauen nur auf Corona, da ließe sich sowas schon mit einbringen ohne, dass es wer merkt.

Da steht zum Glück nix davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (1. April 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie was ihnen einfällt.
> Siehe Orban in Ungarn.
> Alle schauen nur auf Corona, da ließe sich sowas schon mit einbringen ohne, dass es wer merkt.
> 
> Da steht zum Glück nix davon.



Der Botschafter von unserem Nachbarn Ungarn an den Generaldirektor des hiesigen Propagandasenders:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Generaldirektor Wrabetz!

Als Botschafter von Ungarn fühle ich mich etwas traurig darüber, dass Ihre Redaktion gerade in diesen schwierigen Tagen der Coronavirus-Krise mit falschen Informationen, grundlosen Unterstellungen und wilden Spekulationen über einen Gesetzentwurf über die Verlängerung von Notverordnungsmaßnahmen in Ungarn die österreichischen Zuschauer einfach irreführt.

Ein bedauernswertes Beispiel dafür ist die Berichterstattung von Ernst Gelegs in der ZiB 1 am 22.03.2020.

Ich weiß, wir alle erleben jetzt eine äußerst dramatische Situation. Die Lage ist sehr ernst, wir müssen sie dementsprechend ernst nehmen und auch verantwortungsvoll handeln. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass die Österreicherinnen und Österreicher mit dieser Krise beispielhaft umgehen, meines Erachtens sogar vorbildlich für ganz Europa. Nicht nur ich, sondern auch viele in Ungarn sehen das so.

Alle Medien, insbesondere die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien haben ihre wichtige Rolle zu erfüllen, tragen aber auch eine äußerst große Verantwortung. Berichterstattung soll auf Fakten basiert sein. Fake news und falsche Berichte können Schaden verursachen.
Qualitativer Journalismus sollte Informationen aus erster Hand beziehen und keinen Raum für einseitige und verzerrte Berichterstattung zulassen.

Und jetzt zu der Sache selbst. Ungarn hatte rechtzeitig den schwierigen Kampf gegen COVID-19 aufgenommen und die Regierung hatte - unter den ersten in den EU- den gesundheitlichen Notstand bereits am 11. März verkündet.
Unsere Verfassung regelt es sehr ausführlich, was in einer solchen Notstandsituation zu tun ist. Laut Verfassung ist es nur die Regierung, die einen Notstand verkünden, und solange die Notlage anhält, außerordentliche Maßnahmen treffen kann. Das hat sie – wie übrigens auch andere Länder in der Welt - gemacht.

Die Gültigkeit dieser Maßnahmen ist aber laut Grundgesetz begrenzt, nur 15 Tage. Damit diese Regierungsmaßnahmen weiterhin bestehen bleiben können, das Virus ist ja eine Weile noch unter uns, benötigen diese außerordentlichen Maßnahmen eine zeitliche Verlängerung. Dafür braucht man ein Gesetz. Das Gesetz hat nur so lange seine Gültigkeit, die aufgrund der Pandemie angeordnete Notsituation anhält - und nicht länger. Es steht auch im Gesetzentwurf, dass das Parlament diese Maßnahmen zu jeder Zeit zurücknehmen kann.

Es ist also eine reine Unterstellung in den Berichten, dass Ministerpräsident Viktor Orbán eine Art Diktatur anstrebt, wie das auch in den österreichischen Medien erscheint. Ganz im Gegenteil! Er macht nur seinen Job und tut alles, um sein Land gegen COVID-19 effektiv zu schützen. Die Demokratie ist also gar nicht in Gefahr, der ganze Prozess läuft in einem verfassungsgemäßen Rahmen.
Und das ist gut so.
Für die Kenntnisnahme der Richtigstellung und die Veröffentlichung meines Schreibens danke ich im Voraus und verbleibe

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dr. Andor Nagy "


----------



## cbtp (1. April 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie was ihnen einfällt.
> Siehe Orban in Ungarn.
> Alle schauen nur auf Corona, da ließe sich sowas schon mit einbringen ohne, dass es wer merkt.
> 
> Da steht zum Glück nix davon.



Naja, der Artikel ist so übertrieben geschrieben, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon sehr gering ist. 
Andererseits zeigt der Artikel ja ganz gut die Problematik in Österreich auf – dass man überhaupt darauf kommt so einen Artikel sich auszudenken und es manche für nicht einmal so abwegig halten.


----------



## cbtp (1. April 2020)

Der Österreichtourismus hat übrigens heuer wieder Videos online gestellt – zur Sicherheit aber beim MTB-Video (bei den anderen nicht) die Kommentarfunktion deaktiviert  
Sind großteils eh nur Zusammenschnitte aus dem alten Video(material).

Ihr könnt aber noch auf Youtube direkt mit "Daumen runter" die Videos bewerten  






Die anderen:









 (das hat auch ein paar MTB-Szene drinnen...)


----------



## BenMT (1. April 2020)

Fake! Wer kommt schon der Berg rauf ohne das er schwitzt?


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Andererseits zeigt der Artikel ja ganz gut die Problematik in Österreich auf











						Petition gegen Bau eines Kraftwerks im Ötztal
					

Der gemeinnützige Verein Wildwasser Erhalten Tirol (WET) hat eine Petition gegen den Bau des umstrittenen Kraftwerks Tumpen-Habichen im Ötztal gestartet. Im Schatten der Coronakrise habe die Tiwag vor zwei Wochen mit den Bau unerwartet gestartet, heißt es. Vom Land heißt es, alles sei rechtens.




					tirol.orf.at


----------



## m_hebr (3. April 2020)

Ich wundere mich immer wieder. Heute am Haunsberg. "Sehr freundlich". Die Wanderer tun sich auch schwer den markierten Wanderweg zu erreichen. Wie immer, es handelt sich um eine breite Forststrasse. Es ist die einzige Aufffahrt richtung Gipfel (sonst Asphalt und 10 km Umweg).


----------



## payne (3. April 2020)

Das ist Österreich das wird kein normal denkender Mensch nie verstehen können.


----------



## dopero (3. April 2020)

Das kann keine Forststrasse sein, die darf da nicht durch.


----------



## ruppidog (3. April 2020)

Ist doch gut das Forststrassen da nicht fahren dürfen, die stauben immer so..


----------



## BenMT (4. April 2020)

Die Jäger sagen die Radfahrer scheuchen das Wild auf. Aber wenn sie besoffen mit ihren uralten, lauten Geländewagen mit vollgas durch den Wald brettern ist das ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (4. April 2020)

m_hebr schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder. Heute am Haunsberg. "Sehr freundlich". Die Wanderer tun sich auch schwer den markierten Wanderweg zu erreichen. Wie immer, es handelt sich um eine breite Forststrasse. Es ist die einzige Aufffahrt richtung Gipfel (sonst Asphalt und 10 km Umweg).Anhang anzeigen 1008852



Das ist beim Haunsberg im Flachgau / Salzburg, oder?
Gibts ja mehrere Hauns/Hons/Hansberge  

Bin dort im Herbst auch eine größere Tour um/auf dem gesamten Haunsberg inkl. Wanderwege gefahren – hab dort Radlverbotsschilder im zweistelligen Bereich fotographiert – auf einer einzigen Tour! 

Das ist völlig absurd dort, aber auch kein Wunder wenn man sich die Besitzverhältnisse anschaut:

Zirka 1.000 ha des Haunsberges und hier speziell der gesamte Gipfelbereich/Hügelplateau gehören dem Großgrundbesitzer Mayr-Melnhof (der sich ja gerne auch als "Baron" ansprechen lässt). 
Dieser Herr ist ja sogar auf mtb-news kein Unbekannter und hat auch kein Problem damit MTBler anzuzeigen, bzw. generell jeden Kritiker anzuzeigen, egal ob man sich für MTBs einsetzt, oder gegen Gatterjagd ist. 

Weitere 300ha gehören übrigens zur adeligen Auersperg-Trautson Gutsverwaltung.


----------



## edwardje (4. April 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Die Jäger sagen die Radfahrer scheuchen das Wild auf. Aber wenn sie besoffen mit ihren uralten, lauten Geländewagen mit vollgas durch den Wald brettern ist das ok


Mir hat ein Jäger erklärt dass das Wild die Gerausche von Autos kennt und diese davon nicht Schrecken. Das Geräusch vom Freilauf kennen die nicht, und davon erschrecken sie sich. Klinkt doch logisch....oder nicht?     Ich werde demnächst mal eine Umfrage unter die Wald Tiere starten. Jedes Wildschwein , Reh oder Dachs bekommt von mir ein Formular wobei sie ihre potentielle Störquellen ankreuzen können.....


----------



## Helselot (4. April 2020)

Weil ein bissal über das Umland von Salzburg Stadt diskutiert wird: Gibts am Hochgitzen in Bergheim Trails? Kennt wer was? Wenn ja lohnt es sich?  Danke!


----------



## scratch_a (4. April 2020)

edwardje schrieb:


> Mir hat ein Jäger erklärt dass das Wild die Gerausche von Autos kennt und diese davon nicht Schrecken. Das Geräusch vom Freilauf kennen die nicht, und davon erschrecken sie sich. Klinkt doch logisch....oder nicht?     Ich werde demnächst mal eine Umfrage unter die Wald Tiere starten. Jedes Wildschwein , Reh oder Dachs bekommt von mir ein Formular wobei sie ihre potentielle Störquellen ankreuzen können.....



Klingt logisch.
Und was schließen wir daraus? Es müssen mehr Radler fahren, damit sich das Wild auch an den Freilauf gewöhnt und nicht mehr erschreckt. An die Autos haben sie sich ja auch daran gewöhnt


----------



## dopero (5. April 2020)

Die Wahrheit wird wohl in der Mitte liegen.
Auf die Geräusche und die Gewöhnung daran würde ich nichts geben. Schon eher darauf das Wild auf die Silhouette seines Feindes reagiert. Und der bewegt sich halt normalerweise zu Fuß und hat einen Stecken in der Hand bevor es dann Bumm macht. Dem kommt ein Radfahrer der einen Lenker hält, schon ziemlich nahe.
Kenne auch genügend Wanderer die behaupten, seit sie mit Stöcken unterwegs sind, würde das Wild wesentlich früher flüchten.


----------



## beuze1 (6. April 2020)

m_hebr schrieb:


> Heute am Haunsberg. "Sehr freundlich".



Es ist unfassbar!


----------



## Helselot (7. April 2020)

Grad im Radio gehört, dass MTB auf Trails ab sofofort untersagt ist!


----------



## herbert2010 (7. April 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Grad im Radio gehört, dass MTB auf Trails ab sofofort untersagt ist!


???Netter versuch... Wir fahren seit jahren verbotene trails also ändert sich nix.


----------



## Helselot (7. April 2020)

Das ist klar und genau das ist das Absurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (7. April 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Grad im Radio gehört, dass MTB auf Trails ab sofofort untersagt ist!



Legale Trails sind in Österreich eh fast immer gebaute Trails bzw. Sportstätten und wären somit ohnehin gesperrt.
Sprich, fast alle Bikeparks bzw. Strecken wo Firmen und Vereine dahinter stehen, und das betrifft in Österreich nunmal fast alle legalen Trailmöglichkeiten.

Ich vermute, hier gehts hauptsächlich um die paar wenigen legalen "Shared Trails" die es in der Wiener Gegend gibt?

Sonst fährt ja wie @herbert2010 gesagt hat, jeder eh schon illegal – jetzt kannst halt vielleicht neben Besitzstörungsklage, Unterlassungsklage und den Strafen nach dem Forstgesetz noch eine vierte Kostenstelle wegen der Ausgangsbeschränkungen, bzw. der sich ständig ändernden Ausgangsbeschränkungsempfehlungen, einplanen. 

Außerdem würden zahlreiche Forststraßen eigentlich ja auch erst ab 15. April oder 1.Mai legal werden ...


----------



## cbtp (7. April 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Weil ein bissal über das Umland von Salzburg Stadt diskutiert wird: Gibts am Hochgitzen in Bergheim Trails? Kennt wer was? Wenn ja lohnt es sich?  Danke!



Voriges Jahr gabs da mal kurz einen Trail - wurde aber recht schnell wieder vom Bauern "unfahrbar" gemacht. 

Auf der Wanderkarte wäre ein Trail/Pfad beim Korbbauern ein wenig unterhalb des Hochgitzens eingezeichnet, mir war das aber bisher zu sinnlos um extra hinzufahren um diese kurze Wegeinzeichnung auszuprobieren (sind laut Karte 40 Höhenmeter und fast keine Distanz...).
Laut SAGIS gehen hier Arno- und Rupertiweg durch – könnte man ggf, mit dem Minitrail am Plainberg kombinieren.


----------



## Helselot (7. April 2020)

Thanks cbtp


----------



## Deleted 52680 (7. April 2020)

Wenn bei euch die Lage so brisant ist,
warum gibst du nicht gleich die genaue Lage der Trails bekannt. Was meinst du wie viele Leute da mitlesen. -nicht nur Biker
Und dann wunderst dich warum manche Trails unbrauchbar sind.
Vielleicht gibst dann gleich auch noch deine Adresse an


----------



## Helselot (7. April 2020)

Meine Güte! Soll ich jedes Mal mit wem per PN Nachricht schreiben, wenn ich Leute um Vorschläge für neue Trails bitte? Es ist so oder so illegal und ich schreib überhaupt keine genauen Angaben, sondern nur Anhaltspunkte, weil ich mir der prekären Lage schon bewusst bin. No Stress!


----------



## payne (12. April 2020)

ALLE Mountainbike-Strecken bis auf weiteres GESPERRT | Bezirk Mödling
					

Auf Anfrage bei der Wienerwald Tourismus Gmbh wurde uns nun bestätigt, dass ALLE Mountainbike-Strecken bis auf weiteres GESPERRT sind.



					www.bezirkmoedling.at
				




Unfassbar aber sicher doch ?????.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (12. April 2020)

Wieso, alles bis 1:59 h ist doch nicht mehrstündig. Und wie lange eine Pausen zw. den nicht mehrstündigen Einheiten sein müssen, ist ja auch nicht festgelegt. Dann fährt man halt öfter über den Tag verteilt...
Wie will man das denn Kontrollieren?


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. April 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Wieso, alles bis 1:59 h ist doch nicht mehrstündig. Und wie lange eine Pausen zw. den nicht mehrstündigen Einheiten sein müssen, ist ja auch nicht festgelegt. Dann fährt man halt öfter über den Tag verteilt...
> Wie will man das denn Kontrollieren?


Ist ja eh nicht verboten.


----------



## Chris_Bonn (18. April 2020)

Österreich hat viele Jahre hart dran gearbeitet, die  Mountainbiker zu vergraulen.

Jetzt findet der kaufkräftige eMTB-Tourismus Boom ohne sie statt.

Karma würde ich sagen.


----------



## edwardje (18. April 2020)

In die Niederlande gibt's den Spruch:
Wer sein arsch verbrennt,  muss auf die Blasen sitzen....
Dies gilt für die herrn Politiker in Österreich die uns seit Jahrzehnt ignoriert haben und uns und unser Sport und Leben, verkriminalisiert haben.


----------



## Pilatus (18. April 2020)

mal eine Frage in den Raum geschmissen: Dürfte man jetzt auf einem öffentlichen Pumptrack fahren?


----------



## Chris_Bonn (18. April 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> mal eine Frage in den Raum geschmissen: Dürfte man jetzt auf einem öffentlichen Pumptrack fahren?


Nein. Öffentliche Sportstätten sind gesperrt. Jedenfalls hier in der Schweiz. Ich denke das dürfte in ganz Europa der Fall sein.


----------



## DerohneName (18. April 2020)

edwardje schrieb:


> Mir hat ein Jäger erklärt dass das Wild die Gerausche von Autos kennt und diese davon nicht Schrecken. Das Geräusch vom Freilauf kennen die nicht, und davon erschrecken sie sich. Klinkt doch logisch....oder nicht?     Ich werde demnächst mal eine Umfrage unter die Wald Tiere starten. Jedes Wildschwein , Reh oder Dachs bekommt von mir ein Formular wobei sie ihre potentielle Störquellen ankreuzen können.....


Wo hat der denn sein Revier? Wollte schon immer mal nen G63 im Gelände testen :-D 

Die "normalen" Förster und Jäger sagen selber, dass den Tieren dass schnuppe ist. 

Da sind eher die ganzen laut plappernden Nordic-Walker störender als Biker. Letztere sind schneller weg.


----------



## DerohneName (18. April 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Grad im Radio gehört, dass MTB auf Trails ab sofofort untersagt ist!








						RIS - 20011078 - Bundesrecht konsolidiert, Fassung vom 26.12.2022
					






					www.ris.bka.gv.at
				




Lediglich Sportstätten sind vom Verbot betroffen. 

Du kannst MTben soviel du willst insofern du 1 Meter Abstand einhälst (also eh immer weil breiter Lenker)

Druck dir die VO aus und zeigs der Polizei falls sie deppad sein wollen und dir ne (Organ)strafverfügung aufwimmeln wollen. 

Das was die Regierungs-Fuzzis labern kann man vergessen, es gilt nur das, was gesetzlich verbindlich ist. 

Und das sind Empfehlungen der Bundesregierung eben nicht.


----------



## BenMT (19. April 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> mal eine Frage in den Raum geschmissen: Dürfte man jetzt auf einem öffentlichen Pumptrack fahren?



Nein, ist eine Sportstätte.


----------



## cbtp (19. April 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> mal eine Frage in den Raum geschmissen: Dürfte man jetzt auf einem öffentlichen Pumptrack fahren?



Auf einem öffentlichen Pumptrack natürlich nicht. Zumindest wenn ein Sportverein oder eine Gemeinde dahinter ist bzw. er als Sportstätte gewidmet ist/benützt wird. Durch die unterschiedlichen Situationen und Regelungen in Österreich trifft das meiner Meinung nach aber nicht überall zu – der Linzer Pumptrack ist zum Beispiel normales Firmenbetriebsgelände und nicht öffentlich. Auf der Webcam sieht man da gerade auch Leute fahren, bzw. wird die Anlage sogar gewartet (Rasemähen) wo daneben Leute unterwegs sind. Andererseits ist zum Beispiel Bad Ischl aktuell mit Sperrband gesperrt.

Ist das gleiche Thema wie mit den Trails. Bikeparks ist sie Sperre logisch. 
Rechtlich könnten aber zum Beispiel die Shared Trails im Winterwald auch nicht gesperrt werden. Das Problem dahinter ist dann halt, wenn sie trotzdem vom Wegerhalter (Wienerwald-Tourimus) gesperrt werden ... 
Selbst die AreaOne in Villach ist zum Beispiel auch offen ... 
Oder Göttweig wäre zum Beispiel auch nicht gesperrt, nur appellieren sie dort offenbar sehr an die Leute nicht zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. April 2020)

Auf den Linzer Pumptrack hätte ich es abgesehen und eben Leute fahren sehen. Daher die Frage.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## CreepingDeath (20. April 2020)

Chris_Bonn schrieb:


> Österreich hat viele Jahre hart dran gearbeitet, die  Mountainbiker zu vergraulen.
> 
> Jetzt findet der kaufkräftige eMTB-Tourismus Boom ohne sie statt.
> 
> Karma würde ich sagen.


Könnt man glauben, stimmt aber nicht einmal im Ansatz, Trotzdem kamen zig mal mehr Menschen zum eBiken nach Österreich als in die Gegend um Bonn. 
Und "jetzt" geht gerade der ganze Tourismus ein; egal ob mit oder ohne E-Bike.


----------



## cbtp (20. April 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Könnt man glauben, stimmt aber nicht einmal im Ansatz, Trotzdem kamen zig mal mehr Menschen zum eBiken nach Österreich als in die Gegend um Bonn.
> Und "jetzt" geht gerade der ganze Tourismus ein; egal ob mit oder ohne E-Bike.



Naja, der Ö-Tourismus steckt aber auch wesentlich mehr Geld in Marketing und Werbung.

Viele deutsche Regionen hätte aus MTB-Sicht genauso Potential und könnten mit solchen Werbe- und Infrastrukturbudgets und dem Know-How dahinter, gleiche Besucher- und Nächtigungszahlen generieren.

Ich hab z.B. nach einer Blindanfrage an den SalzburgerLand-Tourismus nach zwei Tagen ein Paket mit 21 (!) Folder, Magazinen und Karten bekommen – wohlgemerkt einzig für das Bundesland Salzburg und nur ums Mountainbiken, obwohl abseits von Teilen des Pinz- und Pongaus die reale MTB-Infrastruktur gegen Null geht. Und ich rede hier noch nicht einmal von Trails, sondern von Forststraßen.

Die sind sich auch nicht zu blöd veraltetes Material zu versenden (z.B. wird der Wildkogel immer noch als Trailparadies inkl. toller Trailfotos beworben, obwohl zumindest alle früher legalen Trails schon vor Jahren für Trailfahrer gesperrt wurden...)

Auch Forststraßentouren (die man sich zum Teil mit Autos teilen muss) umschreibt man schön mit "Forststraßen und Wege werden zu unseren Spielplätzen" und "welcher Wanderer kommt schon mit einen Grinser über das ganze Gesicht wieder im Tal an").

Und ja – auch die 3-4 Überbikeghettos ziehen massenhaft Leute an, und schaffen so insgesamt eine gute Sichtweise aufs Mountainbiken in Gesamtösterreich zu bringen. Solche absurd ausgebauten Bikeghettos gibts in D ja auch nicht in diesem Ausmaß ... 
Es zählt nur die Vermarktung, und hier ist meiner Meinung nach Deutschland unterentwickelt. Oder zumindest nicht so dreist wie die österr. Touristiker.


----------



## cbtp (20. April 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Um wieder ein wenig zum Thema opentrails, bzw. in Österreich openforststraßen, zurück zu kommen. Hab gestern mit einem Freund gesprochen – da ist mir dieser Artikel wieder eingefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier mal wieder ein Update zur im August freigegebenen Forststraße auf den Hochsalm, und zur Situation, dass in Österreich selbst die legalen Forststraßen dennoch zum Teil fast ein halbes Jahr gesperrt sind:









						Aufruf an Mountainbiker
					

SCHARNSTEIN. Im Vorjahr konnte nach langen Verhandlungen die Mountainbike-Route auf den Hochsalm realisiert werden. Da sich jedoch offenbar mehrere Biker nicht an die vorgegebenen




					www.tips.at
				




Hier wird offenbar ziemlich viel Druck ausgeübt damit die Forststraßen im Almtal weiterhin mountainbikefrei bleiben...


----------



## Lenka K. (20. April 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Es zählt nur die Vermarktung, und hier ist meiner Meinung nach Deutschland unterentwickelt


Zum Glück!


----------



## dopero (20. April 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Aufruf an Mountainbiker
> 
> 
> SCHARNSTEIN. Im Vorjahr konnte nach langen Verhandlungen die Mountainbike-Route auf den Hochsalm realisiert werden. Da sich jedoch offenbar mehrere Biker nicht an die vorgegebenen
> ...


Man möchte also das sich "Besucher" an die StVO halten!
Versucht aber gleichzeitig im damit als StVO definierten Bereich Regelungen mit selbst gebastelten Schildern zu erreichen?

Das die erlaubten Zeiten nur in etwa mit der eigentlich beabichtigten Regelung in Abhängigkeit von den Sonnenauf- und Untergangszeiten übereinstimmen, ist da dann noch ein kleines Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (20. April 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Naja, der Ö-Tourismus steckt aber auch wesentlich mehr Geld in Marketing und Werbung.
> 
> Viele deutsche Regionen hätte aus MTB-Sicht genauso Potential und könnten mit solchen Werbe- und Infrastrukturbudgets und dem Know-How dahinter, gleiche Besucher- und Nächtigungszahlen generieren.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wie viel die Deutschen ins Marketing pumpen, ist ja auch egal. Ich denke, man kann es als Tatsache ansehen, dass der österreichische Sommertourismus boomte und mit ihm auch de E-Bike-Tourismus, trotz der eigenwilligen hiesigen Rechtslage. Also nix von wegen "böses Karma". Diese Schadenfreude ist schlicht mangels Schadens nicht angebracht.


----------



## cbtp (28. April 2020)

In Knittelfeld wurde nun die Murtaltour gesperrt – die neuen Besitzer haben dabei auch gleich noch die Wanderer ausgesperrt ... gestern gabs dazu auch einen passenden Livetalk mit teilweise sehr guten Statements: 








						Lösung gesucht: Ärger über plötzliche Sperre von Mountainbike-Strecke und Wanderweg | Kleine Zeitung
					

Groß ist der Ärger bei vielen Naturliebhabern: Grundbesitzer sperrten beliebte Runde "Murtalblick" im Raum Knittelfeld/Lobmingtal.




					www.kleinezeitung.at


----------



## payne (28. April 2020)

Da muss ich wandern gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. April 2020)

Felix Austria ...


----------



## Stevie8 (30. April 2020)

Ab morgen sperren laut Presse die offiziellen Trails um Wien wieder auf. 1-2m Abstand beim überholen oder stehen. 20m Abstand beim hintereinander fahren. Maske mitnehmen für Erste Hilfe Fälle.


Aber jetzt kommts: Ab morgen sperren auch die puffs wieder auf. Ob da auch 20m Abstand eingehalten werden kann.?


----------



## herbert2010 (30. April 2020)

Vor und nach der Ausfahrt Lenker mit Brems/Schalthebeln und Vorbau reinigen oder desinfizieren

Gehört zu denn neuen verhaltens regeln beim biken ????


----------



## Stevie8 (1. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Vor und nach der Ausfahrt Lenker mit Brems/Schalthebeln und Vorbau reinigen oder desinfizieren
> 
> Gehört zu denn neuen verhaltens regeln beim biken ????



Na wenn's gestohlen wird das sich der Fladarant/Dieb nicht ansteckt?


----------



## Stevie8 (1. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Vor und nach der Ausfahrt Lenker mit Brems/Schalthebeln und Vorbau reinigen oder desinfizieren
> 
> Gehört zu denn neuen verhaltens regeln beim biken ????



Ach ja damit wir genau bleiben... 
Puff Öffnung laut Kurier in letzter Minute abgeblas... eh ausgesetzt ?


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. Mai 2020)

quod licet iovi non licet bovi

willkommen in der neuen realität, oder doch alles beim alten? zweierlei maß.
pendler ausn pinzgau werden schikaniert.
sterbenskranke jenseits der staatsgrenze besuchen? - nein.
...

aber die abschusspläne sind wichtiger als pandemiebekämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (5. Mai 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> quod licet iovi non licet bovi
> 
> willkommen in der neuen realität, oder doch alles beim alten? zweierlei maß.
> pendler ausn pinzgau werden schikaniert.
> ...


Wobei man sagen muss das Tirol ja offenbar sowieso alles darf - siehe Ischgl.


----------



## payne (5. Mai 2020)

Die nächsten 20 Jahre wird sich nicht ändern  der Sogenannte Adel und die Kirche Teilen sich das Land.


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. Mai 2020)

jawoll. hände falten goschn halten.


----------



## cbtp (5. Mai 2020)

Ich vermute es geht hier ausschließlich um die üblichen Naturschutzargumente (usw.) der Jäger wenn man zahlreiche Flächen an gut betuchte Ausländer verpachtet und gleichzeitig Einheimische auszusperren versucht ... ? 

Und erst gestern war in der Zeitung an Jammerartikel, dass man fürs Wildbret derzeit eh keine Abnehmer findet ...  

Aber naja – schön, dass man hier so schnell Ausnahmeregelungen findet. wer/zah/lts/chaf/ft/an.


----------



## payne (5. Mai 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> jawoll. hände falten goschn halten.


Das ist Österreich und seine Österreicher    obrigkeitshörig bis zum Untergang.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2020)

Nicht nur die Jägerschaft:








						Ski alpin: ÖSV krempelt Topkader radikal um
					

Der Österreichische Skiverband (ÖSV) hat seine alpinen Nationalteams umstrukturiert. Bei dem am Montag veröffentlichten Umbau stechen einige Überraschungen ins Auge. So wurde die Herren-Auswahl von neun auf sieben Mann reduziert und Manuel Feller sowie die Kärntner Max Franz und Otmar...




					sport.orf.at
				




Heisst das nicht: unlauter Wettbewerbsvorteil?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich find's jetzt eh lustig, dass sie in Tirol wieder wegen den Mountainbikern in und rund Innsbruck herum jammern, während Rene Benko versucht, das Gleirschtal zu kaufen; und wenn's ihm gehört ist er der erste, der dort alle Wege für Wanderer sperrt.


----------



## payne (7. Mai 2020)

Dann müssen wir halt genau da Fahren und Wandern.


----------



## DerohneName (7. Mai 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Ab morgen sperren laut Presse die offiziellen Trails um Wien wieder auf. 1-2m Abstand beim überholen oder stehen. 20m Abstand beim hintereinander fahren. Maske mitnehmen für Erste Hilfe Fälle.
> 
> 
> Aber jetzt kommts: Ab morgen sperren auch die puffs wieder auf. Ob da auch 20m Abstand eingehalten werden kann.?


Ich kann beim besten Willen nichts finden, wo die 20m Regel geregelt ist. 

In der VO vom Gesundheitsminister ist von einem Meter die Rede. 

Da der Wald sowieso keine Sportstätte ist, muss ich sowieso mind. 1 Meter Abstand halten. 

Bin gespannt ob das die liebe Polizei auch so sieht :-D


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2020)

Das ist eine Empfehlung des Radsportverbands. Aber wer nimmt den ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (7. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist eine Empfehlung des Radsportverbands. Aber wer nimmt den ernst?


Es nehmen auch viele die Pressekonferenzen unserer Bundeskasperln ernst. Viele haben ja echt geglaubt, dass man sich mit niemanden treffen dar .... und Sport draußen verboten ist


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Es nehmen auch viele die Pressekonferenzen unserer Bundeskasperln ernst. Viele haben ja echt geglaubt, dass man sich mit niemanden treffen dar .... und Sport draußen verboten ist


Und trozdem war im wald jedermenge los ?


----------



## Helselot (7. Mai 2020)

Es war rund um Salzburg so viel los, wie sonst nie! Gott sei Dank hat sich das in letzten Wochen wieder geändert! ?


----------



## cbtp (7. Mai 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Es war rund um Salzburg so viel los, wie sonst nie! Gott sei Dank hat sich das in letzten Wochen wieder geändert! ?



Siehe Glasenbachklamm, wo seit Ostern das nächste Fahrradverbotsschild hängt ...


----------



## DerohneName (7. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Und trozdem war im wald jedermenge los ?


Zum Glück! 
Ist eh gut, wenn mir Leute in der Natur sind. 
Besser als depressiv in der Wohnung zu sein


----------



## Helselot (7. Mai 2020)

Ja! So deppat! Jetzt kannst dort auch nimmer fahren!


----------



## BenMT (8. Mai 2020)

Können schon, dürfen nicht ?


----------



## Stevie8 (8. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist eine Empfehlung des Radsportverbands. Aber wer nimmt den ernst?


Ganz genau. Geht aber aufs Gesundheitsministerium zurück.
Egal Empfehlung halt.

Der Polizist der uns mal aufgehalten hat, hat sich aber genau darauf bezogen. Dem war anscheinend nicht klar das er nicht Empfehlungen durchzusetzen hat, sondern nur die Verordnungen. Und dort steht de eine Meter...

Gibt's nen super Standard Artikel dazu. Überschrift "Fake Laws".


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2020)

Vor allem basiert diese 20 m Empfehlung nicht mal auf Evidenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (8. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Vor allem basiert diese 20 m Empfehlung nicht mal auf Evidenz.


Wennst mich fragst hatten die bei "Radfahrerer" auch nicht uns vor Augen, sondern Rennradfahrer in Trauben. Und da kann man doch gleich autowürdige Abstände zum überholen einplanen, nicht?


----------



## zweiheimischer (8. Mai 2020)

gleirschtal? nix neues. lauf der dinge.

na da werden sich noch mehr solche kandidaten einkaufen, wenn sich der tourismus - was nicht zu hoffen ist! - nicht so schnell erholt.
jetzige verstrickung tourismus - grundbesitz, wenn tourismus strauchelt, betriebe eingehen: grundstückpreise fallen, leut brauchen geld (kredite?) - die dies haben, kaufen. und wer kauft? klar, unsere freunde...
schließlich wollen die armen reichen leut ihr geld ja auch wo anlegen.

also doch westösterreich urlaub heuer?
weil im osten is eh alles verloren aus bikersicht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (8. Mai 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Wennst mich fragst hatten die bei "Radfahrerer" auch nicht uns vor Augen, sondern Rennradfahrer in Trauben. Und da kann man doch gleich autowürdige Abstände zum überholen einplanen, nicht?



als auchrennradler gibst da noch was einzuwenden (obwohl ich allein unterwegs bin, aber ich versteh die kollegen):

eine traube überholst aber besser und leichter.
auf die gegenfahrbahn musst du sowieso, auch bei einem einzelnen radfahrer - stichwort 1,5m abstand beim überholen.

dh, eine schlange von 9 rennradlern wäre wie lange im vergleich zu einem pulk von je 3 nebeneinander?
genau, 3 mal so lang.

und wennst dann noch zwischen den radlern autowürdige überholabstände forderst, hast die radler auf einen kilometer verteilt. suboptimal für alle.

jetzt bei covid sind solche rudelpudereien natürlich weniger gut. werden wir halt alle zeitfahrmässig ausrücken.


----------



## Stevie8 (8. Mai 2020)

Apropos Osten: anscheinend hat sogar der schöckl ein Problem mit EINEM Anrainer und muss Strecken teilweise sperren.

War früher Motocrosser: herrlich die Ortschaften zersiedeln wegen billiger Grundstücke. Kommen dann in die Nähe von Strecken. Nach einem Jahr kommt der achso lärmgeplahte Anrainer der billigts gekauft hat drauf das er bei Wind mit 20.41 kmh die Strecke hört die eh nur 2mal pro Woche befahren werden darf. 

Was passiert? Strecke ganz zu.


----------



## luchslistig (8. Mai 2020)

wären die mal Besser mit Kuhglocken gefahren....


----------



## cbtp (8. Mai 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Apropos Osten: anscheinend hat sogar der schöckl ein Problem mit EINEM Anrainer und muss Strecken teilweise sperren.



Nicht nur anscheinend ... nachdem der Herr (entgegen der gesetzlichen Lage) die Leute dort sogar trotz Schiebens aufhält, wird ja jetzt sogar der Streckenverlauf geändert.

Hintergrund: Der Ausgang des Trails verläuft auf einem Forstweg über seinen Grund – nicht einmal 100 Meter. Die Gemeinde hat ein Servitutsrecht (Wegerecht), aber das gilt gesetzlich eben nur fürs Gehen und nicht fürs Radfahren – und die Gemeinde ist hier offenbar auch an keiner Lösung interessiert. Seit Jahren ist das ein Problem. Ich bin dort selbst schon einmal (vor 3-4 Jahren) beim Schieben von diesem Typ angesudert worden.

Sprich: der untere Teil des Trails wird jetzt aufgelassen – dafür auf der Höhe des unteren DHs was neues gebaut. Man muss jetzt dann halt vom Streckenende bis zum letzten kurzen Wiesenstück vorm Lift eine längere Strecke auf der Landesstraße hinunterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (8. Mai 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Nicht nur anscheinend ... nachdem der Herr (entgegen der gesetzlichen Lage) die Leute dort sogar trotz Schiebens aufhält, wird ja jetzt sogar der Streckenverlauf geändert.
> 
> Hintergrund: Der Ausgang des Trails verläuft auf einem Forstweg über seinen Grund – nicht einmal 100 Meter. Die Gemeinde hat ein Servitutsrecht (Wegerecht), aber das gilt gesetzlich eben nur fürs Gehen und nicht fürs Radfahren – und die Gemeinde ist hier offenbar auch an keiner Lösung interessiert. Seit Jahren ist das ein Problem. Ich bin dort selbst schon einmal (vor 3-4 Jahren) beim Schieben von diesem Typ angesudert worden.
> 
> Sprich: der untere Teil des Trails wird jetzt aufgelassen – dafür auf der Höhe des unteren DHs was neues gebaut. Man muss jetzt dann halt vom Streckenende bis zum letzten kurzen Wiesenstück vorm Lift eine längere Strecke auf der Landesstraße hinunterfahren.


Alles klar... das waren ja echt nur paar Meter. Aber Hauptsache verhindern. Aber sudern das die Jugend keinen Sport macht.

Vielleicht sollten die Radfahrer auch mal zeigen das sie ein Wählerpotential sind. 

Bin gespannt wie das dann wird. Ewig auf der Landstraße fahren ist halt auch fad. Dürfte laut Planung ja doch weiter werden...


----------



## Stevie8 (8. Mai 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> als auchrennradler gibst da noch was einzuwenden (obwohl ich allein unterwegs bin, aber ich versteh die kollegen):
> 
> eine traube überholst aber besser und leichter.
> auf die gegenfahrbahn musst du sowieso, auch bei einem einzelnen radfahrer - stichwort 1,5m abstand beim überholen.
> ...


War eh sarkastisch gemeint mit den autowürdige Abständen...?


----------



## Ximi (11. Mai 2020)

In* Wien *haben jetzt schon die Kollegen auf der Straße "kleine Probleme"....
Ich enthalte mich bezüglich eines "Pop up Radweges" im Allgemeinen und mangels belastbarer Ortskenntnis auch der konkreten Einschätzung der Sinnhaftigkeit eines solchen an dieser Stelle.
Allerdings verurteile ich die Aktion des "Reißnagelstreuens" nicht nur scharf, zudem halte ich die momentane Entwicklung seinen Unmut zu zeigen für bedenklich....


----------



## cbtp (12. Mai 2020)

Auch interessant. Anstatt sich im Radsportverband als Lobby zu zeigen oder sich für MTBler einzusetzen, liefern die ÖRV-Funktionäre nur noch weitere Argumente contra MTB:

_"„Außerdem sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass man sich selbst in Gefahr bringt. Stürzt man abseits der Wege, hat schlechten Handy Empfang, ist man für die Bergrettung unauffindbar“, warnt Ribarich,"_
Herbert Ribarich – ÖRV-Mountainbikereferent 
?









						Mountainbiker: Illegale Strecken mehr genutzt
					

Wegen des Coronavirus waren offizielle Wege bis Anfang Mai gesperrt, viele Biker wichen aus.




					kurier.at


----------



## Stevie8 (12. Mai 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Auch interessant. Anstatt sich im Radsportverband als Lobby zu zeigen oder sich für MTBler einzusetzen, liefern die ÖRV-Funktionäre nur noch weitere Argumente contra MTB:
> 
> _"„Außerdem sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass man sich selbst in Gefahr bringt. Stürzt man abseits der Wege, hat schlechten Handy Empfang, ist man für die Bergrettung unauffindbar“, warnt Ribarich,"_
> Herbert Ribarich – ÖRV-Mountainbikereferent
> ...


Ist ja durch und durch bullshit inkl. Artikel:
1. Das Gschichtl von quer durch den Wald ohne Weg: medial der burner, aber wer fährt wirklich ohne weg durch den Wald? Niemand, weil real nicht machbar durchs unterholz.
2. Die Haftung des Waldbesitzers: ist eh schon oft diskutiert und was ich weiß gibt's die Haftung gar net. Bin aber kein Jurist. 
3. Das Wild: jo eh. Da Pajero Diesel darf fahren aber das Rad net. In Rumänien darfst mit der enduro fahren und dort ist die Natur perfekt intakt. Warum? Menschen leben im Talkessel und es ist nicht alles zersiedelt. 

Die Argumente gehen mir am Sack. Soll mödling sagen es ist verboten, weil wirs nicht wollen. Ist ein Statement und der Wähler richtet sich danach.


----------



## Stevie8 (12. Mai 2020)

Aber andererseits: wenn man am Sonntag zwischen Ausflüglern strava Rennen fährt ist man halt auch ein dillo.
Habe selber sehr wenig Probleme, da ich immer grüße und auch mal mit wanderern plaudere.
Gas geben geht auch auf Sicht. 

Aber wenn sich ein paar am Wanderweg als Schmalspur downhiller aufführen machen's halt vieles kaputt für normal denkende Leute.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Mai 2020)

Mindestens lenkt die Befrahrungsproblematik von dem ganzen Coronokasperltheater ab!


----------



## Stevie8 (12. Mai 2020)

Und noch etwas: das Betretungsrecht des Waldes, wo wir uns in Österreich so aufregen bezüglich Rad fahren, ist aus den 70er Jahren. 
Da wurde festgehalten das jedermann den Wald betreten darf. Davor durfte der Jäger, der Förster und der Besitzer rein. Mal von der Logik, es ist nicht alles selbstverständlich (obwohl in diesem Falle halt eher traurig das sowas solange gedauert hat). 
Aber ja konservativ wählen und dann vielleicht noch rücksichtslos sein im Wald geht halt net so zammen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Mai 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Ist ja durch und durch bullshit inkl. Artikel:
> 1. Das Gschichtl von quer durch den Wald ohne Weg: medial der burner, aber wer fährt wirklich ohne weg durch den Wald? Niemand, weil real nicht machbar durchs unterholz.
> 2. Die Haftung des Waldbesitzers: ist eh schon oft diskutiert und was ich weiß gibt's die Haftung gar net. Bin aber kein Jurist.
> 3. Das Wild: jo eh. Da Pajero Diesel darf fahren aber das Rad net. In Rumänien darfst mit der enduro fahren und dort ist die Natur perfekt intakt. Warum? Menschen leben im Talkessel und es ist nicht alles zersiedelt.
> ...


Die Haftung gibt es leider sehr wohl.


----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Mai 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Auch interessant. Anstatt sich im Radsportverband als Lobby zu zeigen oder sich für MTBler einzusetzen, liefern die ÖRV-Funktionäre nur noch weitere Argumente contra MTB:
> 
> _"„Außerdem sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass man sich selbst in Gefahr bringt. Stürzt man abseits der Wege, hat schlechten Handy Empfang, ist man für die Bergrettung unauffindbar“, warnt Ribarich,"_
> Herbert Ribarich – ÖRV-Mountainbikereferent
> ...


Ist doch nett, dass die Einstiege in interessante Trails nun mit rot-weiß-rotem Hinweisband ausgeschildert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (12. Mai 2020)

hab gar net gwusst, dass der örv einen mountainbikereferenten hat.


----------



## Stevie8 (12. Mai 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Die Haftung gibt es leider sehr wohl.


Echt?
Wann/wie wird die schlagend?


----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Mai 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wann/wie wird die schlagend?


Hier eine Entscheidung, bei der es keine Haftung gab. Quasi bei umgekehrten Vorzeichen, gibt es dann eine Haftung (unsauber gesprochen, aber alle Details führten dann doch ein wenig zu weit). Der Wegehalter muss insbesondere den Eindruck vermeiden, die Strecke wäre für MTB freigegeben.

Wegehalterhaftung MTB


----------



## Stevie8 (13. Mai 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Hier eine Entscheidung, bei der es keine Haftung gab. Quasi bei umgekehrten Vorzeichen, gibt es dann eine Haftung (unsauber gesprochen, aber alle Details führten dann doch ein wenig zu weit). Der Wegehalter muss insbesondere den Eindruck vermeiden, die Strecke wäre für MTB freigegeben.
> 
> Wegehalterhaftung MTB


Alles "klar", danke!?
Da Lob ich mir die Regelung in Italien (vor ca. 10 Jahren war sie verbreitet, jetzt war ich schon lange nicht mehr da): Fahrverbotsschild ist quasi Haftungsausschluss, Fahrverbot mit Zusatztafel Landesgesetz inkl. Paragraph ist ernst gemeint. War damals viel mit dem Motorrad unterwegs.


----------



## DerohneName (13. Mai 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Und noch etwas: das Betretungsrecht des Waldes, wo wir uns in Österreich so aufregen bezüglich Rad fahren, ist aus den 70er Jahren.
> Da wurde festgehalten das jedermann den Wald betreten darf. Davor durfte der Jäger, der Förster und der Besitzer rein. Mal von der Logik, es ist nicht alles selbstverständlich (obwohl in diesem Falle halt eher traurig das sowas solange gedauert hat).
> Aber ja konservativ wählen und dann vielleicht noch rücksichtslos sein im Wald geht halt net so zammen.


Das Betretungsrecht geht sogar auf den Franz Joseph zurück. 
Da gab's aber keine MTBs- der hätte die wahrscheinlich erlaubt.


----------



## dopero (13. Mai 2020)

Meine Meinung: So eine tarnfarbene Kette ist auch für Fußgänger bei Schlechtwetter und Dämmerung gefährlich und müsste umgehend entfernt werden. Mit waldtypischen Gefahren hat das schließlich gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Stevie8 (13. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das Betretungsrecht geht sogar auf den Franz Joseph zurück.
> Da gab's aber keine MTBs- der hätte die wahrscheinlich erlaubt.


Ok dachte das stand erst später drinnen, sorry...


----------



## CreepingDeath (13. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das Betretungsrecht geht sogar auf den Franz Joseph zurück.
> Da gab's aber keine MTBs- der hätte die wahrscheinlich erlaubt.


Das Forstgesetz von 1975 enthält das allgemeine Betretungsrecht. Davor war dieses mWn nicht gegeben. Was sagte denn der Kaiser dazu?


----------



## DerohneName (13. Mai 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das Forstgesetz von 1975 enthält das allgemeine Betretungsrecht. Davor war dieses mWn nicht gegeben. Was sagte denn der Kaiser dazu?


Der Kaiser meinte damals, dass der Wald zur Erholung der Bevölkerung diene. 

Ich glaube, dass das sogar irgendwo gesetzlich geregelt war- sonst wohl Gewohnheitsrecht? 

Jedenfalls durfte man laut ihm im Wald reiten- das steht auch im ForstG drinnen, wenn ich mich Recht erinnere. 

Der Kaiser fortschrittlicher als ÖVP-Großgrundbesitzer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (13. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Der Kaiser meinte damals, dass der Wald zur Erholung der Bevölkerung diene.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass das sogar irgendwo gesetzlich geregelt war- sonst wohl Gewohnheitsrecht?
> 
> ...


Also im ForstG steht definitiv nicht, dass man im Wald reiten darf. Unterm Kaiser - und bis 1975 - gab es den Waldfrevel. Ich glaube also nicht, dass der Kaiser fortschrittlicher als die ÖVP ist, welche 1975 übrigens in Opposition war. Damals gab es eine SPÖ Alleinregierung.


----------



## mpirklbauer (13. Mai 2020)

Falls ihr das Urteil noch nicht gelesen habt.
So viel zum Thema Haftung und Eigenverantwortung.









						Tödliche Kuh-Attacke im Stubaital: OGH bestätigt Teilschuld des Landwirts | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online
					

Auch der Oberste Gerichtshof stellte zu der tödlichen Kuhattacke vom Pinnistal für die Hinterbliebenen eine Teilschul...




					www.tt.com


----------



## payne (13. Mai 2020)

Unfassbar dieses Urteil wie kann ein Richter so beschenkt sein.


----------



## CreepingDeath (13. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Falls ihr das Urteil noch nicht gelesen habt.
> So viel zum Thema Haftung und Eigenverantwortung.
> 
> 
> ...


Für die Tierhaltung gibt es allerdings einen eigenen Haftungstatbestand. Eigenverantwortung müssen auch Bauern übernehmen, die wissentlich gefährliche Tiere unmittelbar neben einem öffentlichen Weg bei einer stark frequentierten Hütte halten, ohne für eine Absperrung zu sorgen und so für den Tod eines Menschen sorgen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (13. Mai 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Für die Tierhaltung gibt es allerdings einen eigenen Haftungstatbestand. Eigenverantwortung müssen auch Bauern übernehmen, die wissentlich gefährliche Tiere unmittelbar neben einem öffentlichen Weg bei einer stark frequentierten Hütte halten, ohne für eine Absperrung zu sorgen und so für den Tod eines Menschen sorgen.


Soweit ich noch weiß führt der Weg durch den Grund bzw. die Weide des Bauern.
Ich selbst habe auch Kühe und zäune die Wege durch meine Weide auch nicht extra aus.
Es ist mein Grund somit hat dort keiner was verloren.
Wer sich etwas mit Kühen ausgekennt, es trifft aber auch auf Hunde zu, die sind alles andere als berechenbar.
Egal wie gut sie einen kennen.
Eine Mutter wird immer ihr Kind schützen.
Ich traue mir zu behaubten ein elektrische Weidezaun hätte hätte die Kuh auch nicht aufgehalten beim"Sturm" auf den Hund.
Der war ja schließlich das Feindbild, nicht die Wanderin.


----------



## DerohneName (13. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Falls ihr das Urteil noch nicht gelesen habt.
> So viel zum Thema Haftung und Eigenverantwortung.
> 
> 
> ...


§1320 (2) ABGB: "In der Alm- und Weidewirtschaft kann der Halter bei Beurteilung der Frage, welche Verwahrung erforderlich ist, auf anerkannte Standards der Tierhaltung zurückgreifen. Andernfalls hat er die im Hinblick auf die ihm bekannte Gefährlichkeit der Tiere, die ihm zumutbaren Möglichkeiten zur Vermeidung solcher Gefahren und die erwartbare Eigenverantwortung anderer Personen gebotenen Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Die erwartbare Eigenverantwortung der Besucher von Almen und Weiden richtet sich nach den durch die Alm- und Weidewirtschaft drohenden Gefahren, der Verkehrsübung und anwendbaren Verhaltensregeln." 

Ja es war nicht sonderlich intelligent mit dem Hund auf die "Alm" zu gehen. 

Es kam eh zu ner 50:50 Schadensteilung. Wenn man den SV liest, sollten da oft Leute unterwegs sein- da kann man ja verlangen, dass die Tiere eingezäumt werden oder irgendwie anders zurückgehalten werden. 

Ich würde auch nicht gerne der Richter sein, der das entscheidet. So schafft man halt ne super Vorlage, dass die Bauern alles zusperren- nur weil eine Wanderin (pardon) so ignorant ist und ihren Hund mitnehmen musste.

Trotzdem: Ein Hund gehört nicht auf eine Alm mitgenommen- da ist eine Eskalation vorgeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch weltfremd. Hundehalter werden wohl kaum ihre Hunde beim Wandern zuhause lassen wollen oder können. Und aufs Wandern auf Almen verzichten wird auch keiner. Ist ja jetzt auch nicht so dass man vorab genau weiß wo jetzt Kühe/Pferde sind oder nicht. Kühe sind mir auch schon oft genug ohne Hund hinterhergerannt.


----------



## dopero (13. Mai 2020)

Zudem ja in Berichten zum Unfall vom Wirt der Hütte erklärt wurde, dass dies nicht der erste Vorfall mit dieser Mutterkuhherde war. Es gab wohl zuvor schon einige Situationen, sowohl mit als auch ohne Beteiligung von Hunden, die nur mit Glück glimpflich ausgegangen sind.
Als Besitzer der Tier darauf nicht zu reagieren würde ich als als grob fahrlässig ansehen. Da ist die Schadenaufteilung in dem Verhältnis eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Stevie8 (14. Mai 2020)

Da haben sich wieder 2 getroffen vermute ich: der Bauer wos schon angeblich vorher Probleme mit der Herde gab
Andererseits die Wandererin mit Hund und ohne Vorsichtsmaßnahmen offenbar.
Sehr tragisch und traurig aber im Zweifel ist der Mensch der schwächere.

Letztes Jahr sind wir einen offiziellen Trail runter wo auch eine Kuh zwischen den weidezäunen am trail stand. Ja da ist man halt vorsichtig und wartet mal. 
Mein Recht dort zu fahren wird der Kuh eher wurscht sein und mir auch nicht die Schmerzen nehmen, wenns mich umrennt...
Oder ein anderes mal sind wir die Herde oberhalb umgangen mit Rad schieben.

Was ich damit sagen will: Eigenverantwortung statt alles zu Grunde regeln durch den Gesetzgeber.


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Mai 2020)

für mich ist die urteilsbegründung  leider schlüssig und nachvollziehbar, auch wenns mir - vom bauchgefühl her - gegen den strich geht. aber gesetze existieren nun mal und die langjährige auslegung durch gerichte auch.

ganz vereinfacht erklärt: im konkreten fall handelt es sich um eine ausgesprochene touristenalm, an der - soweit ich den zur verfügung stehenden sachverhaltsdarstellungen entnehmen konnte - auch der ersatzpflichtige landwirt neben der rinderhaltung einnahmen aus tourismus hatte.
es greifen hier zur "normalen" tierhalterhaftung eben noch andere umstände ein, sprich es sind seine (und die andererer betriebe) gäste, welche auf einer vielbegangenen straße zur alm wandern. diese alm wurde auch beworben.
das heisst, hier, wo täglich hunderte "ahnungslose" touristen herumstiefeln, ist ein ganz anderer sorgfaltsmaßstab anzunehmen, als zum beispiel auf der hintersten alm im letzten winkel eines entlegenen tales.
zusätzlich (soweit ich mich entsinne, hat das gericht aber zum glück für den landwirt nicht) hätte man hier noch die haftung eines gastwirtes heranziehen können, welche noch viel strenger ist (ich konnte nicht recherchieren, ob der landwirt tatsächlich auf dieser alm auch gäste hatte - hinweise auf die vermarktung im netz gibt es).

der landwirt hat von der besonderen gefährdung durch muttertiere zu wissen und es musste ihm die anwesenheit unbedarfter touristen bekannt gewesen sein.
zusätzlich zu diesen oben eine kausalität und eine schuld begründenen faktoren kommt eben noch der umstand, dass es gerade bei seinen tieren probleme gab. auch davon wusste er.

jetzt, ganz unjuristisch, ist es nicht ein wenig unbedarft, wissentlich "gefährliche tiere" gerade direkt auf der "touristischen hauptschlagader" des tales ohne jegliche schutzvorrichtung zu halten?
das sind als verstärkendes argument auch "seine" gäste (möglicher weise) die dort herum stiefeln.

insofern ist für mich das urteil nachvollziehbar.

wenn ich denk, wie oft ich bei meinen bikerunden zu hause das bike über (tlw) versperrte gatter, zäune etc auch auf straßen heben muss, so kann es doch nicht unzumutbar sein, mit einem elektrozaun die tiere vom wanderweg abzugrenzen.

selbst wenn die viecher den zaun niedergerissen hätten (was in einem vorpost steht), der landwirt hätte dann aber eine pflicht erfüllt gehabt. inwieweit es dann zur tatsächlichen tierattacke gekommen wäre, ist eben nicht absehbar.

nochmals, in einer anders gelagerten situation entscheidet das gericht dann eben anders.

über die höhe des ersatzes will ich mich nicht auslassen.


----------



## Elwood_huang (14. Mai 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> selbst wenn die viecher den zaun niedergerissen hätten (was in einem vorpost steht), der landwirt hätte dann aber eine pflicht erfüllt gehabt. inwieweit es dann zur tatsächlichen tierattacke gekommen wäre, ist eben nicht absehbar.



Yep. Das wäre eben Juristerei.  Eine Maßnahme getroffen welche "Stand der Technik/Branchentypisch" ist - und schon hätte (wahrscheinlich) man sein nötigstes auch getan - auch wenn es faktisch EGAL gewesen wäre... dann hätte man immernoch nachweisen müssen, dass der Bauer Fachman genug war, um zu erkennen, dass sein Handeln nicht ausreichte, aber der Bauer hätte argumentieren können, dass ihm mehr nicht zumutbar war.

In Deutschland wären solche "enthaftenden Maßnahmen"  neben hauchdünnen Weidezäunen gegen 700 kilo Rindvieh-Mutterinstinkt auch für Sicherheitsunterweisungen unterschrieben mit Hufabdruck


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Mai 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> für mich ist die urteilsbegründung  leider schlüssig und nachvollziehbar, auch wenns mir - vom bauchgefühl her - gegen den strich geht. aber gesetze existieren nun mal und die langjährige auslegung durch gerichte auch.
> 
> ganz vereinfacht erklärt: im konkreten fall handelt es sich um eine ausgesprochene touristenalm, an der - soweit ich den zur verfügung stehenden sachverhaltsdarstellungen entnehmen konnte - auch der ersatzpflichtige landwirt neben der rinderhaltung einnahmen aus tourismus hatte.
> es greifen hier zur "normalen" tierhalterhaftung eben noch andere umstände ein, sprich es sind seine (und die andererer betriebe) gäste, welche auf einer vielbegangenen straße zur alm wandern. diese alm wurde auch beworben.
> ...


Das hast du hervorragend zusammengefasst. 
Auf den Einwand, dass ein Elektrozaun die Tiere vermutlich nicht abgehalten hätte, ist nicht einzugehen. Denn das ist eine reine Hypothese und verschleppt bloß die Diskussion weg vom eigentlichen Thema. Sachverhaltsvariationen sind ein viel zu billiges Mittel, juristische Beurteilungen zu hinterfragen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (14. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn ihr es nicht wolltet, der Richter hätte auch, wenn ein Zaun gespannt gewesen wäre so entschieden, weil dem Bauern ja bewusst sein hätte müssen, dass der Zaun das Tier nicht aufhalten würde.
Gleiche Argumentationslage, der Bauer wusste um die Gefahr und hat nicht alles möglich zur Vermeidung getan.

Zumindest wäre das mein Einwand als Anwalt der Kläger.

Mir geht es mir um die weitreichend Folgen.
Mit solchen Urteilen, wird uns immer mehr der Zugang zur Natur verwehrt.
Kein Bauer wird sich auf ein solches Risiko mehr einlassen und die Wanderwege werden immer weniger und weniger.
Von der Öffnung für Radfahrer ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Mit solchen Urteilen, wird uns immer mehr der Zugang zur Natur verwehrt.
> Kein Bauer wird sich auf ein solches Risiko mehr einlassen und die Wanderwege werden immer weniger und weniger.
> Von der Öffnung für Radfahrer ganz zu schweigen.


Wie will denn der Bauer die Benutzung eines öffentlichen Weges verhindern?


----------



## mpirklbauer (14. Mai 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Wie will denn der Bauer die Benutzung eines öffentlichen Weges verhindern?


Glaubst du wirklich jeder weg auf einen Berg ist öffentlich?
Das wird nur geduldet so lange es keine Probleme gibt.

Fakt ist, dass Urteil ist unsere Sache nicht dienlich und nur ein Argument mehr für Bauern, Jäger sowie Förster alle von ihrem Hoheitsgebiet fern zu halten.


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr es nicht wolltet, der Richter hätte auch, wenn ein Zaun gespannt gewesen wäre so entschieden, weil dem Bauern ja bewusst sein hätte müssen, dass der Zaun das Tier nicht aufhalten würde.
> Gleiche Argumentationslage, der Bauer wusste um die Gefahr und hat nicht alles möglich zur Vermeidung getan.
> 
> Zumindest wäre das mein Einwand als Anwalt der Kläger.
> ...


Verzeih, wenn ich dich nochmals zitiere. Anbei einmal die Entscheidung des OGH. Man muss diese halt lesen und verstehen. Dann kommt man drauf, dass man auch weiterhin Almwirtschaft betreiben kann und Wege über Almen führen können. Tatsächlich wird aber von manchen polemisiert und eben so getan, als ob dies nun nicht mehr möglich sei. Ganz im Gegenteil: Mit einem Mindestmaß an Vernunft geht das eigentlich recht leicht. Der Bauer war hier sicher nicht das Opfer. 
Kuhurteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Mai 2020)

Hättiwarwuri.... Hypothesen helfen nicht weiter. Jeder Einzelfall erfordert andere Abwägung.  
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass eine trumpsche Mauer stand der Technik in Sachen rinderhaltung ist.


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich jeder weg auf einen Berg ist öffentlich?


Dieser Weg war öffentlich. Das war ein wohl nicht unwesentliches Kriterium für die Entscheidung.


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr es nicht wolltet, der Richter hätte auch, wenn ein Zaun gespannt gewesen wäre so entschieden, weil dem Bauern ja bewusst sein hätte müssen, dass der Zaun das Tier nicht aufhalten würde.


Auch wenn es nicht in deine Argumentation passt. Im Urteil steht klipp und klar, dass ein zweigliedriger Elektrozaun den Unfall verhindert hätte.


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Mai 2020)

selbst, wenn nicht. es geht um die gebotene sorgfalt. wer die walten lässt und es passiert trotzdem was, dann ist - salopp gesagt - entweder der andere schuld oder zufall aka pech.

die gebotene sorgfalt ist eben schwierig zu determinieren. wie oben schon ausgeführt, bei mutterkühen in einem torismushalligalli ist eine höhere sorgfalt vom tierhalter zu erwarten als bei hühnern auf der alm...


----------



## mpirklbauer (14. Mai 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht in deine Argumentation passt. Im Urteil steht klipp und klar, dass ein zweigliedriger Elektrozaun den Unfall verhindert hätte.


Beiweist umso mehr, dass die Entscheidungträger keine Ahnung von Kühen haben.
700 kg die mit Vollgas unterwegs sind spüren das bissal Draht nicht.
Glaubt mir, oft genug selbst gehabt.
Aber bei mir treibt sich Gott sei Dank fast niemand herum.


----------



## CreepingDeath (14. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Beiweist umso mehr, dass die Entscheidungträger keine Ahnung von Kühen haben.
> 700 kg die mit Vollgas unterwegs sind spüren das bissal Draht nicht.
> Glaubt mir, oft genug selbst gehabt.
> Aber bei mir treibt sich Gott sei Dank fast niemand herum.


Die Entscheidungsträger kommen ja nicht selbst auf diese Idee, sondern der beigezogene Sachverständige, der wohl doch ein Mindestmaß an Ahnung von Kühen und deren Verhalten hat. Und wie bereits zweiheimischer ausgeführt hat, wäre dieser Zaun - im konkreten Fall - ausreichend gewesen, um dem Bauern keine Verschulden vorwerfen zu können. Hätte er ihn aufgestellt, hätte er nicht gehaftet. 

Ich wehre mich gegen die Missinterpretation des Urteils, denn diese ist es, die zu noch weniger Wegefreiheit führt und nicht das nachvollziehbar geschriebene Urteil. Denn dieses sagt das Gegenteil: Schalt ein bisschen - gar nicht viel - das Hirn ein und es passiert dir nix.


----------



## franzam (14. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Beiweist umso mehr, dass die Entscheidungträger keine Ahnung von Kühen haben.
> 700 kg die mit Vollgas unterwegs sind spüren das bissal Draht nicht.
> Glaubt mir, oft genug selbst gehabt.
> Aber bei mir treibt sich Gott sei Dank fast niemand herum.


Vielleicht hätte der einfach Hund  auch nur mehr Abstand von den Kühen gehabt ,wenn er schon mal Erfahrung mit E-Zaun gemacht hat. Das hätte ja vll. auch gereicht... Wie schon gesagt: Mit _was wäre wenn_ ändert man auch nichts mehr daran.


----------



## cbtp (15. Mai 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Lilienfeld: Mountainbiker dürfen Muckenkogel stürmen
> 
> 
> LILIENFELD. Nun ist es fix, die Hauptforststraße wird vertraglich für fünf Jahre geöffnet. Zwei Grundbesitzer, die Gemeinde und das Stift einigten sich auf einen Vertrag bis Ende 2024.
> ...



Der geplante Trail wird zwar nun doch nix bzw. vorerst verschoben, aber wenigstens scheint das Befahren der Forststraße nun echt gesichert zu sein. Also – die Hauptforststraße. Alle anderen Forststraßen bleiben verboten. Das reicht offenbar als Tourismuskonzept für den Hausberg  









						Bau der Downhill-Strecke am Muckenkogel wird verschoben
					

Weitere Freigabe der Muckenkogel-Hauptforststraße ist fix, vorerst gibt es aber keine Geldmittel für die Zusatzroute.




					www.noen.at


----------



## mpirklbauer (16. Mai 2020)

Tretlager-Livetalk: Mountainbiker Österreichs, vereinigt euch!
					

Wenn Politik zum Urlaub daheim aufruft und die Radbranche boomt, ist es an der Zeit, die prekäre Situation der Mountainbiker zu ändern. Wir besprechen, wie das möglich ist




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Mai 2020)

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat sich bei uns im Innsbrucker Zentralraum die Nutzungsintensität auf Wegen und Trails extrem erhöht. Also nicht verdoppelt oder so, sondern eher verzehnfacht. Bei uns im Ort, wo es bisher keinen wahrnehmbaren Mountainbikesport gab, bauen's jetzt sogar schon Sprünge mitten in die Wege. 
Der Hometrail wurde von Strava Jüngern entdeckt und nun mit einem Abkürzer nach dem anderen versehen.

Also die Situation wird sehr bald exkalieren. eBike Quote bei uns übrigens schon über 80% (auf Basis meiner Zählungen).


----------



## payne (17. Mai 2020)

Die E-Bikes werden den MTB Sport schaden sagte ich von Anfang an.


----------



## franzam (17. Mai 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Die E-Bikes werden den MTB Sport schaden sagte ich von Anfang an.


Diese Befürchtung hatten schon viele und sie scheint sich zu bewahrheiten


----------



## Deleted 52680 (17. Mai 2020)

Aber die Akkurider bauen keine Sprünge 
Vielleicht müsst ihr in AT einfach so viele werden, dass ihr mehrheitsfähig seid, da würde ich mich mit allem verbünden was Räder hat.?


----------



## Deleted 52680 (17. Mai 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Diese Befürchtung hatten schon viele und sie scheint sich zu bewahrheiten


Romantiker, die Wanderbärlis und Naturschützer wollen generell alle MTB weghaben (siehe Isartrails).
Denen kommt die Spaltung in derMtb Szene sehr gelegen.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Mai 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Die E-Bikes werden den MTB Sport schaden sagte ich von Anfang an.


Schwachsinn durch die erhöhte nutzung werden lösungen leichter um so mehr biker um so besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Mai 2020)

federbruch schrieb:


> Romantiker, die Wanderbärlis und Naturschüüber wollen generell alle MTB weggeben (siehe Isartrails).
> Denen kommt die Spaltung in derMtb Szene sehr gelegen.


Meiner Erfahrung nach wirst z.B. in Tirol  von den Wanderbärlis sogar oft noch angefeuert, wenn man ohne E daherkommt. Es wird da sehr wohl differenziert. Allerdings bringt die Masse der MTEler mehr Umsatz auf den Almen, die keinen Liftanschluss haben. Bei den Bauern, die nicht davon profitieren, siehts natürlich umgekehrt aus. Vor über 30 Jahren hab ich imit dem MTB in den österr. Bergen überhaupt keine Probleme mit Forst oder Landwirtschaft gehabt. Die Lage ist erst ein paar Jahre später gekippt als es immer mehr wurden.

Zum Romantiker kann man Novalis zitieren:  
Indem ich dem Gemeinen einen hohen Sinn, dem Gewöhnlichen ein geheimnisvolles Ansehen, dem Bekannten die Würde des Unbekannten, dem Endlichen einen unendlichen Schein gebe, so romantisiere ich es. 

So kann man manches mit romantischer Ironie etwas lockerer sehen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn durch die erhöhte nutzung werden lösungen leichter um so mehr biker um so besser



Auf den Trails ist das genaue Gegenteil der Fall.

Auf den Forstwegen wird sich niemand mehr trauen, sich mit den eBikern anzulegen. Dazu bilden die viel zu stark die Mitte der Gesellschaft ab.


----------



## Deleted 52680 (17. Mai 2020)

Also ich fahre Bio, mich hat aber noch kein Wanderbärli angefeuert, eher angepöbelt.
Bin aber auch noch kein alter Mann 
und deshalb den Elektrischen gegenüber toleranter.


----------



## scratch_a (17. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat sich bei uns im Innsbrucker Zentralraum die Nutzungsintensität auf Wegen und Trails extrem erhöht. Also nicht verdoppelt oder so, sondern eher verzehnfacht. Bei uns im Ort, wo es bisher keinen wahrnehmbaren Mountainbikesport gab, bauen's jetzt sogar schon Sprünge mitten in die Wege.
> Der Hometrail wurde von Strava Jüngern entdeckt und nun mit einem Abkürzer nach dem anderen versehen.
> 
> Also die Situation wird sehr bald exkalieren. eBike Quote bei uns übrigens schon über 80% (auf Basis meiner Zählungen).



Fast schon erschreckend, in welch kurzer Zeit sich deine Meinung dazu geändert hat bzw. dazu geführt hat. 
Ist jetzt weniger auf dich bezogen, sondern wie schnell sich die Situation auch bei dir lokal geändert hat.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2020)

In meiner Gegend hat sich seit Corona auch die Frequenz drastisch erhöht, aber ohne dass ich jetzt eine höhere Ebike-Quote festgestellt hätte. 

Das liegt wohl einfach daran dass es grade nicht viele Alternativen gibt. Fußballtraining gibt's nicht, nach Bayern fahren ging nicht etc.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Mai 2020)

Ja. Das ist schon ein wenig verrück, wie schnell sich Veränderungen heute durch ziehen. Quasi von Null aur Hundert in vier Wochen. Vielleicht bleibt's beim Strohfeuer.


----------



## cbtp (18. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat sich bei uns im Innsbrucker Zentralraum die Nutzungsintensität auf Wegen und Trails extrem erhöht. Also nicht verdoppelt oder so, sondern eher verzehnfacht. Bei uns im Ort, wo es bisher keinen wahrnehmbaren Mountainbikesport gab, bauen's jetzt sogar schon Sprünge mitten in die Wege.
> Der Hometrail wurde von Strava Jüngern entdeckt und nun mit einem Abkürzer nach dem anderen versehen.
> 
> Also die Situation wird sehr bald exkalieren. eBike Quote bei uns übrigens schon über 80% (auf Basis meiner Zählungen).



Bei uns ist die Frequenz auch massiv gestiegen.
Am Trail ist der E-bikeanteil mMn gleich geblieben, unter den Forststraßenbikern durchaus höher geworden. 

Aber grundsätzlich nicht so unlogisch – das Radlfahren boomt immer mehr, und gerade jetzt haben viele Leute auch mehr Zeit und wollen hinaus... Das Radl ist dafür halt perfekt.

Aber das (legale) Angebot in Österreich ist halt überfordert mit dieser Anzahl an Radlfahrer. Vor allem weil ja jetzt fast nur Einheimische in der näheren Umgebung von daheim unterwegs sind – aber das Angebot hauptsächlich für den Tourismus ausgelegt wurde bzw. in den Tourismuszentren existiert.

Und gleichzeitig soll das Radlfahren zukünftig noch stärker beworben werden als bisher... Probleme vorprogrammiert. 

Das Land Oberösterreich hat den "Naturtourismus" zur Landestourismusstrategie2022 als "Meilenstein" definiert. Naturräume sollen stärker in die Produktentwicklung touristischer Erlebnisse eingebunden werden. Die angeführten Punkte würden alle zum Thema Radfahren hinpassen...

Was wurde zum Beispiel für heuer im Bereich MTB gemacht?
Es wurde der Salzkammergut "BergeSeen E-Trail" geplant. Ein 10-tägiger Rundkurs über Asphalt- und Forststraßen (die man neuerdings offenbar "Trail" nennt) bei dem lediglich ohnehin bisher legale Touren über öffentliche Straßen verknüft wurden ... 
Für Urlauber okay, aber für Tages- oder Wochenendtouristen wird einfach gar nix gemacht. Oder generell für einheimische Radlfahrer – nachdem die ganzen Haftungsverträge und Versicherungen immer über die TVBs laufen, ist hier eben der Tourismus auch gefordert als Lobby für die Radfahrer einzutreten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Mai 2020)

Wenn man es nicht besser wüsste könnte man ja Sadismus vermuten. Das Missverständnis mit den Trails und Asphalt bzw Forststraßen bzw. "mitten durch das Unterholz" hält sich hartnäckig.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2020)

Gestern waren auch viele Familien unterwegs. Der Papa mit eBike und Kinderanhänger, die Mama mit dem eBike hinterher. Wer legt sich mit denen an? Ganz zu schweigen von der Horde an Pensionisten. 

Entweder, es wird das Angebot an legalen Wegen deutlich ausgebaut oder es entwickelt sich eine Art Gewohnheitsrecht. Ich weiß nicht, ob hier eine schlichte Duldung noch ausreicht. Auf den Hütten wird satt Umsatz gemacht. Agrargemeinschaften werden sich überlegen müssen, wer der bessere Kunde ist: Der Jagdpächter oder die Hüttenwirtin.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Mai 2020)

federbruch schrieb:


> Denen kommt die Spaltung in derMtb Szene sehr gelegen.


Es kann nur gespalten sein, das mal zusammen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt. Die Mtb Szene war immer gespalten und bestand hauptsächlich aus Einzelgängern. 
Bei uns im Dorf gibt's mindestens drei andere Mountainbiker, die ich aber noch nie getroffen habe und zu denen ich auch keinen Kontakt habe. Das verläuft sich komplett, obwohl unsere Gemeinde nicht mal sonderlich groß ist.


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In meiner Gegend hat sich seit Corona auch die Frequenz drastisch erhöht, aber ohne dass ich jetzt eine höhere Ebike-Quote festgestellt hätte.
> 
> Das liegt wohl einfach daran dass es grade nicht viele Alternativen gibt. Fußballtraining gibt's nicht, nach Bayern fahren ging nicht etc.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir haben Leute ihre Räder mit Packlträger die Trails hinuntergeschoben und sind schon dabei gestürzt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn die tatsächlich versucht hätten, bis unten zu fahren.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Mai 2020)

weil vorher über die rindviecher diskutiert wurde:

muuuuhhhh


----------



## cbtp (22. Mai 2020)

Bikepark Mariazell - Bürgeralpe. 
1 Jahr hats funktioniert – nun muss der Bikepark wieder geschlossen werden:

Weitere Infos auf Facebook: 
_Bikepark geschlossen!

Leider war es uns nicht möglich die geplante Streckenführungen nach Mariazell zu realisieren.
Aus diesem Grund sind wir leider dazu gezwungen, unseren Bikepark im Sommer 2020 geschlossen zu halten.

Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung für die nächsten Jahre._


---

_Wir, Daniel Kraut, Bürgeralpe Mariazell und meine Wenigkeit haben uns redlich bemüht, sind letztlich aber an einer Bewahrungs- und Erhaltungsstrategie der Grundeigentümer gescheitert.
Die aus unserer Sicht eigentlich auch schon von touristischer Seite beschlossene Forcierung der regionalen Entwicklung des Streckennetzes für Bikesportler mit dem Leuchtturmprojekt Bikealps Mariazell - Bikeschule und Trails für Anfänger bis zum Profi - hat leider doch nicht gehalten, was wir uns erwartet haben. Wir werden aber sicherlich nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen, sondern die Kugel sisyphusgleich so lange den Berg Raufrollen, bis sie oben liegenbleibt_


----------



## payne (24. Mai 2020)

Ja so ist das mit der zweiklassen Justiz in Österreich. 










						Über 500.000 € für Kuhattacke in Tirol: Keine Strafe und Rente für grausamen Brunnenmarktmord in Wien
					

OGH bestätigt Urteil nach Kuhattacke Der Oberste Gerichtshof (OGH) hat im Fall der tödlichen Kuhattacke im Tiroler Pinnistal im Jahr 2014 die Teilschuld von Landwirt und Hundehalterin bestätigt.




					www.meinbezirk.at


----------



## roliK (24. Mai 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Ja so ist das mit der zweiklassen Justiz in Österreich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommt man nur auf einen derart schwachsinnigen Vergleich?


----------



## payne (24. Mai 2020)

Was daran ist schwachsinnig die Haftungsfrage sollte in diesen Fall Klar sein der Staat drägt die Verantwortung.


----------



## roliK (24. Mai 2020)

payne schrieb:


> Was daran ist schwachsinnig die Haftungsfrage sollte in diesen Fall Klar sein der Staat drägt die Verantwortung.


Aha. Und inwiefern lässt sich da jetzt ein Zusammenhang zum Urteil über die Kuhattacke herstellen?


----------



## DerohneName (24. Mai 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Diese Befürchtung hatten schon viele und sie scheint sich zu bewahrheiten


E-Biker, oder auch bekannt als die Sport-Coupe-SUV Fahrer unter den Bikern lol. 

Selbiges im Wienerwald. Sind (leider) jene, die bergauf die Spaziergänger sowie Radfahrer arschknapp überholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusthomas77 (25. Mai 2020)

Ich bin aus Wien und bike hauptsächlich im Wienerwald in den westlichen Bezirken von Wien (14., 16., 17., 19.) sowie im nahen Niederösterreich (Gegend Klosterneuburg, Mauerbach, Weidlingbach, Purkersdorf).

Abgesehen davon, dass es hier sehr viele legale Trails gibt, sind Biker in der Westgegend von Wien in relativ großer Zahl eigentlich auf allen Wegen im Wienerwald unterwegs. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass hier gestraft würde. Aufgrund der Großstadtnähe ist aber die MTB-Lobby hier sicher eine stärkere als Jäger oder Grundbesitzer.

Meine Frage an das Forum: Hat für die oben beschriebene Wiener Gegend jemand andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Sladi (31. Mai 2020)

In den letzten zehn Jahren zumindest für mich nicht. Ich versuch auch, durch mein Verhalten den Status quo zu erhalten: Ich hab nie jemanden aus dem Weg geklingelt oder bin bergab schnell an Fremden vorbeigefahren.

Aber die Realität ist, daß durch Corona oder E-Bikes mehr Leute unterwegs sind. Da wird es Veränderungen geben und es wird nie mehr so sein, wie vor dreißig Jahren, wo man am Bike ein "Einzelfall" war. Da nutzt es nichts, pauschal über andere Gruppen wie E-Biker oder Pensionisten oder Familien herzuziehen. (Woher kommen die alle?)

Daher wird es immer öfter Konsequenzen geben, wenn man sich bei Situationen mit BikerInnen wie ein Cretin verhält. Also, kann auch ein begabter wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so einfach allen erklären, warum man mit dem Rad umbedingt den Weg XY nicht befahren darf.


----------



## cbtp (4. Juni 2020)

Der  OÖ-Tourismus hat heute eine Presseaussendung verschickt mit dem Namen: "Megatrend Radfahren".


			https://medienservice.oberoesterreich.at/fileadmin/user_upload/medienservice-oberoesterreich/Pdf/Ausf%C3%BChrliche_Presseunterlage_Radfahren_kurbelt_den_Tourismus_an_zum_Download.pdf
		


Grundsätzlich nix Neues dabei, außer dass der Tourismus konsequent das Wort "Trail" auch für Touren ohne jeglichen Trailanteil verwendet – bzw. werden neuerdings Forststraßentouren mit hohem Asphaltanteil als "Genuss-Trails" bezeichnet ... 

_Die  neuen  Radtouren  sind  dabei ausgewiesene Genuss-Trails,  die  zu  Panorama-Aussichtspunkten  und  den  kulinarischen  Highlights  der Region führen._


----------



## topmech (4. Juni 2020)

Das muss man auch erst mal hinbekommen, ein Wort zu verwenden, dessen Bedeutung man offensichtlich nicht kennt oder versteht. Gleichzeitig ist man aber zu feige in Wien bei der Regierung anzuklopfen. So wird das nix.


----------



## Sladi (4. Juni 2020)

Ja, das reicht wohl für viele, die durch das E-Bike überhaupt auf die Idee kommen, in der Freizeit zu Radeln.
Der Toursimus will ja verdienen, da haben sie zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. MTB Trails mit den Grundbesitzern aushandeln
2. ersteres (=Problem) durch Straßenanteil umschiffen

Und es macht auch weiter Sinn, weil einfach, die Anzahl der Touristen mit genug Geld für ein E-Bike ist weit kleiner, daher "schützt" man gleichzeitig die Umwelt. Oder man verdient durch E-Bike Verleih dazu. (Ich hab nix gegen E-Bikes, aber der Tourismus scheint auf E-Biker aus.) Mit einer Masse, die mit der Bahn und eigenem Rad günstig die Natur erleben will, da wäre die Situation halt komplizierter.


----------



## Helselot (4. Juni 2020)

Bin heute das erste Mal in Leogang gewesen. Richtig geil, aber schon sehr gefährlich als Anfänger mit den ganzen Bremswellen vor den Anliegern und Steilstücken. Der Heli ist auch ausgerückt.  War das erste Mal, neben einigen Forststraßen rund um Salzburg, legales Trailfahren auf österreichischenn Boden. Vom Adrenalin ein Wahnsinn die Strecken, aber nicht vergleichbar mit natürlichen Trails. Bin innerlich ein bissal hin und hergerissen, was ich von Bikeparks halten soll. Einerseits super, dass es sie gibt, andererseits ist MTB auf natürlichen Trails schon was anderes. 47 Euro für die Tageskarte ist auch nicht grad wenig! Das muss man sich auch mal leisten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (4. Juni 2020)

Österreich hat halt leider noch nicht verstanden, dass beides sinnvoll ist und nicht nur das Eine eine Daseinsberechtigung hat.


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. Juni 2020)

lange rede kurzer sinn, die 100ste: sie wollen es nicht.

nur wo gelder in massen (ver)fliessen, millionen in förderprojekte, an denen sich freunderl deppert verdienen, gesteckt werden, ebensolche werbekampagnen gestartet werden, da entsteht was.

anstatt bestehende infrastruktur wie wege, forstwege und markierte steige freizugeben, was NIX kostet ausser handerlheben von 94 personen (auch weniger, weil eh nie alle da sind im NR).
zur freigabe eine klare haftungsregelung (GRATIS) oder eben eine haftungsübernahme durch den bund (teurer) oder eine generelle versicherungslösung, gedeckt durch bund (noch teurer).

diese kosten könnte man durch einen anteil beim kauf eines MTBs sowie durch beiträge des tourismus einfach reinbringen.

es wäre sooo einfach. aber nochmal, sie wollen uns nicht. drum wird das nix. niemals.
über das thema störung von wild, anderen waldnutzern und grund und boden lass ich mich nicht nochmal aus.

die ghettolösung und kanalisieren taugen mir nicht. es wird dann immer welche (viele!) geben, die (paradoxerweise) für afterworkbiken mit dem AUTO fahren müssen.
daher alles oder nix.

lieber illegal als im ghettokanal.


----------



## Stevie8 (5. Juni 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> lange rede kurzer sinn, die 100ste: sie wollen es nicht.
> 
> nur wo gelder in massen (ver)fliessen, millionen in förderprojekte, an denen sich freunderl deppert verdienen, gesteckt werden, ebensolche werbekampagnen gestartet werden, da entsteht was.
> 
> ...


Vor allem: weils in anderen Ländern funktioniert und einfach nur deren Lösung abgekupfert werden könnte. Schweiz, Italien, Slowenien etc.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juni 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Vor allem: weils in anderen Ländern funktioniert und einfach nur deren Lösung abgekupfert werden könnte.


Leider wachsen in Ländern, in den das Betretungsrecht auch für Fahrräder gilt (Bayern) eher Begehrlichkeiten, es den Österreichern gleich zu tun.  

Allgäu, Tölzer Land; mit dem Argument: in Österreich funktioniert das [Ausperren] doch wunderbar!


----------



## Helselot (5. Juni 2020)

Hoffentlich nicht, da ich echt gerne bei uns im BGL-Grenzgebiet unterwegs bin und die Einheimischen dort sehr freundlich auf Biker zu sprechen sind. 

Wie gesagt es hat richtig Spaß gemacht mal den Bikepark zu sehen. Sicher ist der Hangman1 komplett was anderes als der Hangman2. Den Hangman1 als besserer Anfänger finde ich sehr schwierig. War mehr schieben als Fahren, weil der Kopf nicht mitgemacht hat. Hingegen die Steinbergline war richtig geil und sehr flowig und abwechslungsreich. Der Hangman2 ist halt zum Üben von Tables und riesigen Anliegern perfekt. Das war schon sehr fein muss ich sagen.  Adrenalin pur! Spüre es heute noch. 

Das Angebot in Leogang ist sehr gut und für jeden was dabei. Nur extra von Salzburg Stadt, jetzt noch mit der tollen Grenzlösung ohne kleinem deutschen Eck, 2h hin und 2h zurück zu fahren, ist schon grenzwertig. 
Aber ab und zu mal Bikepark ist schon eine attraktive Abwechslung zu den Hometrails. Als nächstes steht Saalbach an. Bin gespannt vor allem auf den Hacklberg-Trail.


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. Juni 2020)

zu @Lenka K. ´s beitrag:
naja, wenn ich mir das verhalten mancher kollegen so ansehe, versteh ich auch die andere seite.

nur, dort wirds eher um schutz von wanderern, steigen, evtl naturschutz (naja) gehen.
für mich jedenfalls trefflichere argumente als die ungestörte ausübung der trophäenjagd.

[schmäh ein]gaberts die jagerei in dieser form nicht, könnten wir ungehindert durch die gstätten und fichtenplantagen böllern. weils wirklich wurscht is, wer den waldboden aufreisst, ob harvester oder biker. am ende gewinnt immer der buchdrucker. lex gutenberg heisst das.[schmäh aus]


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juni 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> für mich jedenfalls trefflichere argumente als die ungestörte ausübung der trophäenjagd.


Ich glaub', die Jägerschaft wirkt da im Hintergrund schon kräftig mit, aber dadurch, dass es dort keine bekannten Grossgrundbesitzer wie in Ö gibt, fällt das nicht so sehr auf.


----------



## herbstl78 (5. Juni 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> zu @Lenka K. ´s beitrag:
> naja, wenn ich mir das verhalten mancher kollegen so ansehe, versteh ich auch die andere seite.
> 
> nur, dort wirds eher um schutz von wanderern, steigen, evtl naturschutz (naja) gehen.
> ...



wie du deine Beiträge schreibst, echt mega!!! ganz meiner Meinung, weiter so.


----------



## topmech (9. Juni 2020)

Kleiner Schenkelklopfer für zwischendurch:
In einer (bundesdeutschen) MTB-Facebookgruppe hat sich ein österreichischer Jäger geäußert.
Er hat nach eigener Aussage in 5 Jahren 870 Mountainbiker aufgeklärt und er findet, dass in Fahrradgeschäften gehetzt wird, dass man überall damit fahren darf.
In einem weiteren Post hat er gefragt, ob jemand etwas dagegen hätte, wenn jedes Mountainbike mit einem Kennzeichen versehen wird, um "die schwarzen Schafe" identifizieren zu können.

Es kam natürlich, wie es kommen musste... der arme Mann wurde niedergemacht.
Es war die Rede von "zu viel Zeit", "nichts besseres zu tun".

Aber retrospektiv betrachtet, war der Ansatz gar nicht so verkehrt. Der Mensch ist auf uns zugegangen, hat wohl normal mit "denen" gesprochen und sich an etwas abgearbeitet, worauf er keinen Einfluss hat. Die nächste Stufe war wohl sich auf Facebook durchzuklicken. Einige Beiträge sind darauf eingegangen, dass er festgestellt hat, dass eine gewisse Nachfrage da ist und diese zusammen mit einigen freiwilligen Mountainbikern, Forst und Jagd eine Lösung suchen müssen, wie bereits jenseits der Grenze (Schweiz, Schwarzwald) bereits geschehen. Leider hat er etwas später seine zwei Posts gelöscht.


----------



## cbtp (9. Juni 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Kleiner Schenkelklopfer für zwischendurch:
> In einer (bundesdeutschen) MTB-Facebookgruppe hat sich ein österreichischer Jäger geäußert.
> Er hat nach eigener Aussage in 5 Jahren 870 Mountainbiker aufgeklärt und er findet, dass in Fahrradgeschäften gehetzt wird, dass man überall damit fahren darf.
> In einem weiteren Post hat er gefragt, ob jemand etwas dagegen hätte, wenn jedes Mountainbike mit einem Kennzeichen versehen wird, um "die schwarzen Schafe" identifizieren zu können.
> ...



Ohne den genauen Wortlaut ist es schwierig einzuschätzen, aber in einer deutschen Gruppe ist die Thematik natürlich etwas anders als wenn ers in einer österr. Gruppe schreiben würde ...

Hört sich aber danach an, als ob er eine Lösung möchte für beide Seiten bzw. beide Hobbys (der dürfte wenigstens ahnen, dass die Jagd weniger angesehen ist, als manche Jäger meinen...), aber daran scheitert einen Ansprechpartner in der Region zu finden? Das stellt ja bekanntlich eh auch ein wenig das Problem der MTB-Szene dar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (9. Juni 2020)

Naja, wenn einer Kennzeichen für MTB fordert, dann kann man schon ahnen, wohin der Hase läuft.
Was hätte ein Jäger davon, den Dialog mit Mountainbiker zu suchen?


----------



## Stevie8 (10. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Naja, wenn einer Kennzeichen für MTB fordert, dann kann man schon ahnen, wohin der Hase läuft.
> Was hätte ein Jäger davon, den Dialog mit Mountainbiker zu suchen?


Naja er hätte etwas von einer Kanalisierung.

Unterm Strich ist es halt so, dass ein Kompromiss her muss. Und da gibts halt einige Dimensionen: alle Wege frei - trailcenter - keine Wege frei; Uhrzeit; sperrzeiten unterm Jahr; Kennzeichen; Eintritt zahlen.

Ich glaube persönlich, dass Kompromisse möglich sind. Aber das wird halt regional an Leuten hängen. 
Österreichischer Föderalismus.


----------



## dopero (10. Juni 2020)

Genau, eine Kennzeichnung aller Jagdwaffen mit einer aus ausreichender Entfernung lesbaren Kennung, ist dann auch obligat. ;-)
Das offene tragen der notwendigen Legitimation an der Kleidung des Waffenbesitzers natürlich ebenso.


----------



## cbtp (10. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Naja, wenn einer Kennzeichen für MTB fordert, dann kann man schon ahnen, wohin der Hase läuft.
> Was hätte ein Jäger davon, den Dialog mit Mountainbiker zu suchen?



Naja, es gibt auch vorausdenkende Leute/Jäger. Mit Verbotstafeln hindert man speziell in Österreich keinen einzigen Radfahrer einen Weg nicht zu befahren (weil es eben so viele gibt,...), und mit den aktuellen Frequenzsteigerungen muss halt eine Lösung gefunden werden. In meiner Heimat gibts 900km MTB-Routen, de facto wird dieses Netz aber kaum akzeptiert, weil der Asphaltanteil überwiegend ist.

Dafür ist nun wieder ein weiterer beliebter Weg gesperrt worden. Dort wo früher maximal 5 Leute am Tag unterwegs waren, sinds nun laut Zählung 17 Fahrer alleine schon am Vormittag (an einem Werktag!).  

Kluge Jäger suchen hier einen Ausweg – sprich Kanalisierung. Und es ist gut, dass hier direkt versucht wird MTBler anzusprechen und ggf. nach Routenlösungen zu suchen, weil ansonsten nur noch weitere Asphalt-MTB-Strecken entstehen die einerseits niemand nutzt, und andererseits dann nur noch weiteres Konfliktpotential bringen (ihr habts ja jetzt eh eure Strecken ...). 

Die öfters erwähnte Kennzeichenpflicht zeigt halt, dass die Leute die das fordern nicht wirklich im Thema sind – aber auf den ersten Blick erscheint das ja als schnelle und einfache Lösung für die Forderer. Und wer weiß – einer ÖVP ist in Österreich eh nix zu blöd.

Kanalisierung bedeutet aber auch, bergab vernünftige Wege freizugeben, und nicht nur bergauf eine einzelne Forststraße freizugeben – soweit sind wir im Großteil Österreichs leider noch nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juni 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Naja er hätte etwas von einer Kanalisierung.





dopero schrieb:


> Genau, eine Kennzeichnung aller Jagdwaffen mit einer aus ausreichender Entfernung lesbaren Kennung, ist dann auch obligat. ;-)
> Das offene tragen der notwendigen Legitimation an der Kleidung des Waffenbesitzers natürlich ebenso.





cbtp schrieb:


> Kluge Jäger suchen hier einen Ausweg


Dann sollten wir aber wirklich auch über Jagdmethoden diskutieren. Warum nicht zweimal im Jahr eine Drückjagd, für die man ein paar Tage - Wochen vorher ein Gebiet mal großräumig für alle sperrt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Juni 2020)

Beste Form der Jagd: Reduktionsgatter. Bestand auf Null setzen, Problem gelöst.


----------



## Stevie8 (10. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir aber wirklich auch über Jagdmethoden diskutieren. Warum nicht zweimal im Jahr eine Drückjagd, für die man ein paar Tage - Wochen vorher ein Gebiet mal großräumig für alle sperrt?


Ohne mich da auszukennen was eine drückjagd ist. 

Aber ich denke es werden halt alle Abstriche machen müssen. 

Ich bin sehr gerne auf der Petzen (Bikepark mit ews Strecken, die teils auch inzeressant und technisch ist), Faaker See (Trailpark mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten und auch ehemaligen Wanderwegen) und Kleinkirchheim (in der Region haben es die Vereine und sportschulen geschafft anspruchsvolle Wege auch frei zu geben).

Mauerbach wird auch ausgebaut klingt auch gut.

Ich denke es wird eine Mischung geben aus Bike Ghettos und irgendwelchen Duldungen. Immer regional eigenständig. Ein freies wegerecht halte ich für nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich verstehe nach wie vor das Problem nicht. 17 Mountainbiker an einem Tag sind viel? Seid ihr schonmal an einer Landstraße gestanden? 

Dieses Nachplappern der Argumente von Jägern und Grundbesitzern bringt uns nicht weiter da die nur vorgeschoben sind. 

Es ist aufgrund der Corona-Lage derzeit mehr los als sonst. Schlichte Logik. Und das sollte man derzeit betonen.


----------



## Yeti666 (10. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Genau, eine Kennzeichnung aller Jagdwaffen mit einer aus ausreichender Entfernung lesbaren Kennung, ist dann auch obligat. ;-)
> Das offene tragen der notwendigen Legitimation an der Kleidung des Waffenbesitzers natürlich ebenso.


Und einen Nachweis die "Mordwaffen" überhaupt bedienen zu können!
Wenn ich mir die ganzen "alten Männer" so anschaue die mit ihrem "Jagdabzeichen" bei uns rumfahren habe ich meine Zweifel, im Verein habe ich noch keinen beim wöchentlichen Training gesehen. Da sollte auch eine Tauglichkeitkontrolle und eine O-Promille Grenze eingeführt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (15. Juni 2020)

Neues von der "Pyhrn-Priel *Trail*ogie":

Diese Trailogie soll ja bekanntlich aus 3 Teilen bestehen – sprich Trails in Windischgarsten (Wurbauerkogel), Spital (Wurzeralm) und Hinterstoder (Höß). Die Anfangs stark beworbene Trailogie ist mittlerweile selbst für österr. Verhältnisse durchaus lächerlich, zeigt aber ganz gut dass MTB in Österreich einfach nicht funktioniert:

In Hinterstoder gibts nichts außer einer Mountainbiketour auf der asphaltierten öffentlichen Mautstraße, sowie einer weiteren Tour die ebenfalls die Mautstraße inkludiert, mit einer Schiebestrecke gekennzeichnet ist, und derzeit ohnehin "bis auf Weiteres" wegen Felssturz gesperrt ist.

In Windischgarsten gibts den Bikepark Wurbauerkogel wo der Tourismusverband je nach zählweise auf bis zu 5 Lines kommt. De facto ist es aber eine Line sowie 2 halbe Lines – im unteren Teil sind alle Lines gleich. 

In Spital gibts den teuer gebauten und großteils mit Brechsand angelegten "Singletrail Wurzeralm". Dieser ist mit einer Forststraße angebunden, die bis dato aber nicht befahren werden durfte. Jahrelang wurde hier versucht die Forststraße zu öffnen. Ein einziger – obendrein ortsfremder – Pächter (!) hat sich aber ständig quer gelegt. Nun dürfte die Sperre wohl endgültig so bleiben laut aktuellem Medienbericht. Sprich: Der Singletrail (mit Endurofotos beworben) kann/darf nur per Lift benützt werden. 








						Wurzeralm: Bemühen um Freigabe der Forststraße für Radfahrer ist gescheitert
					

Im Juli 2017 wurde der Single-Trail für Mountainbiker auf der Wurzeralm eröffnet. Für die Möglichkeit, nicht nur den Berg herab-, sondern auch hinaufzufahren, setzte Bürgermeister Aegidius Exenberger seit Jahren sämtliche Hebel in Bewegung.




					www.meinbezirk.at
				




Im Bikeboard hat dazu jemand einen Artikel aus 2014 (!) ausgegraben wo der Bürgermeister aus Spital sehr stark für einen Öffnung eingetreten ist: 

_"Dem Bürgermeister aus Spital am Pyhrn, Aegidius Exenberger (SPÖ), reicht es längst. "Es ist absurd, dass mit öffentlichen Mitteln geförderte Forststraßen für jeden Schwerverkehr befestigt wurden – und mit dem Rad darf man nicht fahren!" Spätestens nächstes Jahr will er die Wurzeralm als Mountainbike-Gebiet sehen. In dieser Woche habe er sich an den zuständigen Minister Andrä Rupprechter (ÖVP) gewandt. "Es kann nicht sein, dass wir dort von einem einzigen Jagdpächter diktiert werden", sagt Exenberger. Er würde weit gehen: "Ich werde eine Arbeitsgruppe gründen. Und jeden Tag zur Dämmerung werden wir mit einer Trillerpfeife zu Fuß losziehen – dann werden wir sehen, ob die Jäger noch etwas schießen."_








						"Ich bin illegal unterwegs"
					

SCHLADMING. Mountainbiker demonstrieren heute in Schladming für ihr freies Wegerecht auf Forststraßen und Wanderwegen. Die Tempomacher der Bewegung kommen aus Oberösterreich.




					www.nachrichten.at
				




Da hat sich der Bürgermeister wohl getäuscht


----------



## scratch_a (15. Juni 2020)

Bei solchen Beiträgen weiß ich immer nicht, welchen Smiley ich darunter setzen soll....passt "Hilfreich" genauso wie "Haha", "Wow", "Sad" oder "Angry"


----------



## Sladi (15. Juni 2020)

Ja wenn ich mir manche Verbotsschilder anschau, denk ich mir schnell, "pfau, da schmier ich mal hin: alles Deins, passt scho". Aber war ich mal in Kontakt mit dem Grundbesitzer, nein; vielleicht halt ich nur zu gern die andere Wange hin.


----------



## cbtp (18. Juni 2020)

Aktuell dürfte offenbar wieder gegen einige Blogs vorgegangen werden die Touren online gestellt haben.

Freerideinc haben alle österr. GPX-Daten herausgenommen, und per Video und Postings durchaus offen deren Unmut bekundet. 
Aber auch z.B. der Alpinsau.com Blog ist derzeit offline.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2020)

Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker nimmt Form an


----------



## scratch_a (18. Juni 2020)

Interessant. Und was ist da jetzt anders zu Upmove? Warum wird da eine andere/neue Interessenvertretung ins Leben gerufen und nicht auf bestehende Vereine gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (18. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Interessant. Und was ist da jetzt anders zu Upmove? Warum wird da eine andere/neue Interessenvertretung ins Leben gerufen und nicht auf bestehende Vereine gebaut?



Upmove hat ein wenig das Problem, dass mit den Trutzpartien damals gleich auf Konfrontation mit Eigentümer/Jäger/Förster/Pächter gegangen ist, bzw. von Haus aus auf die Freigabe der Forststraßen geblickt wurde. Finde ich persönlich zwar nicht schlecht weils auf die Irrsinnigkeit des Gesetzes hingewiesen hat, jedoch ist man dadurch nun ein wenig "vorbelastet" bei möglichen Gesprächen mit anderen Interessensgruppen. Man hat es ja bei den jeweiligen Trutzpartien gesehen, wie hier von einigen Gruppierungen Stimmung gegen Radfahrer gemacht wurde. 

Ich vermute zwar dass seitens der Jägerschaft (etc.) auch gegen die neue Organisation gleich massiv Stimmung gemacht wird, aber ggf. kann man hier besser dagegenhalten. Vor allem da sich ja hier auch Naturfreunde und Alpenverein einbringen wollen und können, ohne direkt unter eigenem Namen öffentlich auftreten zu müssen.  Der Alpenverein hat ja damals mit der Forderung zur Freigabe sofort wieder zurückrudern müssen, nachdem man durch die Wanderwege und Schützhütten erpressbar war ... 

Wenn man ggf. noch Teile der Bikeindustrie dabei hat, ists auch gut.
Die Leute die bei dieser Organisation nun im Impressum genannt werden sind auch quer durch Österreich verstreut und in unterschiedlichen Bereichen tätig, was meiner Meinung nach ein weiterer Vorteil ist. Ich denke, die sind auch innerhalb der Szene und nach außen hin von Grund aus ein wenig besser vernetzt als es damals bei UpMove der Fall war – so sehr ich auch die tolle Arbeit von UpMove schätze!


----------



## CreepingDeath (18. Juni 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Die Leute die bei dieser Organisation nun im Impressum genannt werden


In welchem Impressum?


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker nimmt Form an


Ich geb ihnen 1 jahr dann enden sie wie alle anderen in nirgendwo


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juni 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> aber ggf. kann man hier besser dagegenhalten.


Wie kommst Du darauf?


cbtp schrieb:


> Wenn man ggf. noch Teile der Bikeindustrie dabei hat, ists auch gut.


Das die Bikeindustrie Interessen der Mountainbiker *wirklich mit Nachdruck *unterstützt wäre auch mal was Neues. Also ordentlich Kohle gibt, Türen öffnet und sich ansonsten raushält.

Wichtig wäre, dass die handelnden Personen vom Bikebusiness wirklich unabhängig sind und nicht nebenbei noch andere Interessen vertreten müssen. Da muss jemand viel Geld in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Neues von der "Pyhrn-Priel *Trail*ogie":
> 
> Diese Trailogie soll ja bekanntlich aus 3 Teilen bestehen – sprich Trails in Windischgarsten (Wurbauerkogel), Spital (Wurzeralm) und Hinterstoder (Höß). Die Anfangs stark beworbene Trailogie ist mittlerweile selbst für österr. Verhältnisse durchaus lächerlich, zeigt aber ganz gut dass MTB in Österreich einfach nicht funktioniert:
> 
> ...


Pacht und Jagdschein einziehen fertig...


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Juni 2020)




----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2020)

Mein Stachelhalsband zieh ich aber nicht zum Biken an....


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Juni 2020)

es geht wieder los....


----------



## cbtp (23. Juni 2020)

Hauptsache der Erbbaron Mayr-Melnhof darf wieder seine Halbwahrheiten präsentieren ... 

Was leider nicht wirklich erwähnt wird ist einfach, dass das legale Angebot im Vergleich zu den MTBlern viel zu klein ist, bzw. regional nicht einmal vorhanden ist.


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. Juni 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Erbbaron Mayr-Melnhof darf wieder seine Halbwahrheiten präsentieren ...
> 
> Was leider nicht wirklich erwähnt wird ist einfach, dass das legale Angebot im Vergleich zu den MTBlern viel zu klein ist, bzw. regional nicht einmal vorhanden ist.


Seine Meinung wurde aber nicht unbedingt in ein positives Licht gerückt.
Red Bull wäre in jedem Fall ein extrem starker Partner. Dazu noch zB Marcel oder Hermann und ab geht die Post. Die KlientelKöstinger ist stark veruwrzelt, aber der Großteil des harten Kerns der Türkisen ist urban geprägt und hat - wenn nicht gerade Jäger - wenig Verständnis für die Sperre von Wäldern für Radfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (26. Juni 2020)

Radlobby setzt sich nun auch für die MTBler ein – und geht gleich einmal direkt auf die Forststraßenöffnung und eine Konsenslösung für Wanderwege.








						Radfahren in der Natur braucht legalen Rahmen
					

Die Natur ist Österreichs größtes und schönstes Fitness-Studio. Wandern und Radfahren zählen zu den beliebtesten aktiven Freizeitbeschäftigungen der ÖsterreicherInnen und zu den Aushängeschildern für den Tourismus. Signifikante Zunahmen bei diesen Sportarten sind vor allem beim Mountainbiken...




					www.radlobby.at


----------



## Helselot (26. Juni 2020)

Klingt ja ganz gut! Hoffentlich bringt es auch was! Wir brauchen unbedingt eine Lösung in Österreich.


----------



## DerohneName (28. Juni 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> es geht wieder los....


Ich verstehe es nicht. Den Zündstoff stellen nur die paar % Deppen von Spaziergängern (nein, sowas betitel ich nicht als Wanderer) und Rad-Spinnern..

Du wohnst ja in Wien, oder? 
Ich habe bisher nie Probleme gehabt- oft Smalltalk mit Spaziergängern. Und das obwohl die Wiener ja immer so grantig sein sollen ;-) 


Ist im Standard+Forum aber auch so: Hauptsächlich die Spaziergänger schreien am lautesten.


----------



## cbtp (28. Juni 2020)

Jetzt schon mit ein wenig Inhalt:








						MIA - Mountainbike-Initiative Austria
					

Damit Mountainbiken in Österreich endlich eine Stimme bekommt.



					mtb-austria.at


----------



## Stevie8 (29. Juni 2020)

Ja ich hoffe da kommt was raus dabei...

Gestern hat mir meine Frau ein Facebook Video vorgespielt, wo der Herr von und zu aus Salzburg ausführt wie froh er ist, dass man in Österreich die Rechte der Grundbesitzer anerkennt und da nicht eingreift, weil das wäre Enteignung... und man darf nichts rumliegen lassen, da ist man gleich in der Haftung.

Also das mit Haftung haben wir eh schon durchgekaut müsste ja vorsätzlich sein a la schwer sichtbare Kette übern weg gespannt.

Ich glaube da wird man auf Granit beissen.

Meine Hoffnung liegt ja bei den Bundesforsten zumindest für deren Gebiete...


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. Juni 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Red Bull wäre in jedem Fall ein extrem starker Partner. Dazu noch zB Marcel oder Hermann und ab geht die Post.



hahaha. der didi hat selber riesige jagdlatifundien zb in der steiermark und dort spielts das gleiche spiel: die boliden dürfen in spielberg dröhnen, die biker haben in den benachbarten mateschitzschen gebieten der niederen tauern nix verloren.
dem weltkonzern isses recht, wenn sich ein paar wilde hund s gnack in utah abreissen, aber der einheimische ottonormalverbaucherbiker wird dem hintern konzern stehenden grundeigentümer aber so was von tuttl sein...

und zu unsern schistars: nochmal hahaha.
der knauss pledert für servus tv bergwelten singletrails runter, unweit von dort, wo unsereines vom jäger von der weiten mit "hau o mit dein radl oder i daschiass di!" strafrechtlich relevant begrüsst wird.
btw, dem tria-erhart seine hunze darf (ebenfalls im tourismus-tv) auch frei auf der alm  zwischen den rindviechern rumlaufen, wo längst hundeverbot (wirklich, duisitzkarsee) ist.
das ist österreich, kaiserreich der tourismusfakes. zum speiben.


----------



## Helselot (29. Juni 2020)

Es wurde schon 1000e Male geschrieben! Warum wird man als MTB ständig kriminalisiert, wenn man einfach keine legale Möglichkeit hat sein Hobby auszuüben? Zum Speiben echt! Es werden einfach alle in einen Topf geworfen!   Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mal mit einem Freund, der wieder zum Biken anfängt, eine der wenigen legalen Forststraßen-Touren rund um Salzburg fahren. Leider mit 160mm FW auch nicht so geil, aber wenigsten erlaubt!  Besser als nix!


----------



## Helselot (29. Juni 2020)

Irgendwann im Sommer werde ich mal in der Früh mit der Westbahn nach Wien fahren. Das Bike wird natürlich eingepackt und dann werden die Wienerwald Trails gecheckt! Wien+NÖ sind da uns Salzburgern schon sehr voraus was legale Möglichkeiten angeht!  Auch der neue Skatepark (Hab nach vielen Jahren wieder zu skaten angefangen) auf der Donauinsel (Copa Cagrana) ist der Wahnsinn! Top was Wien immer wieder für Randsportarten macht!


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Juni 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Irgendwann im Sommer werde ich mal in der Früh mit der Westbahn nach Wien fahren. Das Bike wird natürlich eingepackt und dann werden die Wienerwald Trails gecheckt! Wien+NÖ sind da uns Salzburgern schon sehr voraus was legale Möglichkeiten angeht!  Auch der neue Skatepark (Hab nach vielen Jahren wieder zu skaten angefangen) auf der Donauinsel (Copa Cagrana) ist der Wahnsinn! Top was Wien immer wieder für Randsportarten macht!


Wenn du auf unserern hausbergen fahrst kannst eh alles fahren in denn letzten 12 jahren hatte ich 1 wanderer der sich aufgeregt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (29. Juni 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Warum wird man als MTB ständig kriminalisiert, wenn man einfach keine legale Möglichkeit hat sein Hobby auszuüben?


Antwort: Dort, wo es keine legale Möglichkeit gibt, dieses Hobby auszuüben, ist es per definitionem illegal. Daher wird man "kriminalisiert". Übrigens: Gibt viele andere Hobbys, auf die das auch zutrifft.

Man kann sich jetzt weinend über die Ungerechtigkeit der Welt zusammen in den Schlaf singen, so wie es in den einschlägigen Threads gerne gemacht wird. Oder man kann drauf pfeifen und einfach wie bisher dort fahren, wo es einem gefällt. Oder man hat viel Leidensfähigkeit und versucht die Verhältnisse zum besseren zu wenden, so wie jetzt die MIA (und vor ihr schon einige ...)

Oder man sucht sich halt ein Hobby, das nicht illegal ist. Pfitschigogerln soll ganz lustig sein ...


----------



## ruppidog (29. Juni 2020)

Angeln ist gut für den Blutdruck..


----------



## CreepingDeath (29. Juni 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> hahaha. der didi hat selber riesige jagdlatifundien zb in der steiermark und dort spielts das gleiche spiel: die boliden dürfen in spielberg dröhnen, die biker haben in den benachbarten mateschitzschen gebieten der niederen tauern nix verloren.
> dem weltkonzern isses recht, wenn sich ein paar wilde hund s gnack in utah abreissen, aber der einheimische ottonormalverbaucherbiker wird dem hintern konzern stehenden grundeigentümer aber so was von tuttl sein...
> 
> und zu unsern schistars: nochmal hahaha.
> ...


Das ist ja teilweise ganz interessant, was du da schreibst, aber es hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe. Wenn die MIA (oder sonst wer) Erfolg haben will, wird sie starke und prominente Partner brauchen. Im besten Fall aus Wirtschaft, Sport und Politik. Was das damit zu tun hat, dass der Jäger neben Knauss ein Depp ist, erschließt sich mir nicht. Was Mateschitzs persönliche Einstellung zum MTB ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Jedenfalls wäre Red Bull ein starker Partner. Konjunktiv bitte beachten.


----------



## Helselot (29. Juni 2020)

Streetskaten, was ich vorher gemacht hab, war auch illegal! Jammern hilft eh nix! Einfach mit Rücksicht auf die Natur und Wanderer weiterfahren!


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. Juni 2020)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Oder man sucht sich halt ein Hobby, das nicht illegal ist. Pfitschigogerln soll ganz lustig sein ...



taschenbillard is da eher mei favorit.

das passt auch hier ins gelbe forum, sogar deren bundestrainer frönt dieser extremsportart.


----------



## DerohneName (1. Juli 2020)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Antwort: Dort, wo es keine legale Möglichkeit gibt, dieses Hobby auszuüben, ist es per definitionem illegal. Daher wird man "kriminalisiert". Übrigens: Gibt viele andere Hobbys, auf die das auch zutrifft.
> 
> Man kann sich jetzt weinend über die Ungerechtigkeit der Welt zusammen in den Schlaf singen, so wie es in den einschlägigen Threads gerne gemacht wird. Oder man kann drauf pfeifen und einfach wie bisher dort fahren, wo es einem gefällt. Oder man hat viel Leidensfähigkeit und versucht die Verhältnisse zum besseren zu wenden, so wie jetzt die MIA (und vor ihr schon einige ...)
> 
> Oder man sucht sich halt ein Hobby, das nicht illegal ist. Pfitschigogerln soll ganz lustig sein ...


Hmm ein legales Hobby- so ein Jaguar F Type mit Titan-Auspuff oder ne Harley wäre doch was cooles. 

Da störe ich auf der Landstraße sicher kein Wild- weil das hört man nicht weit ;-) 


Das Problem in Österreich: Es wird sich so gut wie nichts ändern, da Großgrundbesitzer/ Tourismus und schwarze Politik wie ne Inzestfamilie miteinander verstrickt sind. 
Keine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Hmm ein legales Hobby- so ein Jaguar F Type mit Titan-Auspuff oder ne Harley wäre doch was cooles.
> 
> Da störe ich auf der Landstraße sicher kein Wild- weil das hört man nicht weit ;-)



Ist schon absurd zu welchen geistigen Verrenkungen die MTB-Gegner fähig sind. War gestern auch an einem legalisierten Bikepark-Projekt. Da führt eine Serpentinenstraße den Berg hoch und oben starten dann 3 Lines mit allerhand zum Teil großen Obstacles. Wenn man allerdings auf der Straße dran verobeifährt nimmt man die ganze Anlage weder optisch noch akustisch wahr. Nur ein paar Schilder und eine Bank machen darauf aufmerksam dass da überhaupt was ist.

Aber auf der Straße röhrt und rollt natürlich den ganzen Tag der Verkehr inklusive extrem lauter Motorräder, die auch oben am Parkplatz im Stand Rabatz machen, Sportwagenfahrer sowie ein Rücker (sowas wie der Einsammler vom Vollernter) den man im Wald auch weithin hört und sieht.


----------



## DerohneName (1. Juli 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist schon absurd zu welchen geistigen Verrenkungen die MTB-Gegner fähig sind. War gestern auch an einem legalisierten Bikepark-Projekt. Da führt eine Serpentinenstraße den Berg hoch und oben starten dann 3 Lines mit allerhand zum Teil großen Obstacles. Wenn man allerdings auf der Straße dran verobeifährt nimmt man die ganze Anlage weder optisch noch akustisch wahr. Nur ein paar Schilder und eine Bank machen darauf aufmerksam dass da überhaupt was ist.
> 
> Aber auf der Straße röhrt und rollt natürlich den ganzen Tag der Verkehr inklusive extrem lauter Motorräder, die auch oben am Parkplatz im Stand Rabatz machen, Sportwagenfahrer sowie ein Rücker (sowas wie der Einsammler vom Vollernter) den man im Wald auch weithin hört und sieht.


Das war genau auf sowas ne Anspielung... Vor 2 Monaten etwa war am Kahlenberg irgendein Auto/Motorradtreffen (illegal)... Bis um 2Uhr in der Nacht hast du den Lärm bis zum Ölberg gehört. 
War nur Standgas wohlgemerkt... 

Genauso die ganzen (muss jetzt sein) Trotteln ohne DB-Killer und Acrapovic Anlagen oder offenen Klappenauspuffen... Du hörst das zum Teil 2km weit den Lärm. 

Aber die MTBer machen in Wald lärm- eh klar. 

Detto in Wien- einige Trails sind in der Nähe von kurvigen Landstraßen- da stört der Motorrad/Sportwagenlärm das Wild viel mehr als paar Biker, die eh nur auf paar Wegen fahren und leiser sind alle die angesoffenen Spaziergänger


----------



## cbtp (1. Juli 2020)

In OÖ gabs gestern eine Diskussionsrunde bzgl. den aktuellen Vorfällen (also Probleme Landwirtschaft mit aktuellen Frequenzsteigerungen MTB, Wandern, etc., Probleme mit der Kuherschreckungs-Challenge, usw.)

Statt dem Taferl wird nun eine Plakette gefordert – Umsetzungswahrscheinlichkeit zum Glück gleich 0. Der verpflichtende Versicherungsbeitrag wäre in Österreich tatsächlich realistischer – vor allem weil man das schon von mehreren Seiten gehört hat. Wie das dann bei "Grenzgängern" und dem Tourismus geregelt wird – keine Ahnung. Vielleicht geht man ja ganz österreichisch vor, und man erfindet eine Art "Fahrrad-NOVA" damit es wie beim Auto nur die Einheimischen treffen wird ...  

...aber das kann nur im Austausch mit einer Wegefreiheit funktionieren, und nicht mit diesen derzeit lächerlichen Touren, die sich "legale Strecken im MTB-Eldorado" schimpfen.

Im Artikel wird übrigens nicht erwähnt, dass der besagte Linzer Landwirt auch Jagdpächter ist, und ebenso wird verschiegen, dass für legale Forststraßen sowieso bereits eine Abgabe vom Bundesland bezahlt wird.

Wer Lust auf ? hat – scrollt hinunter zur Kommentarfunktion ... ;-)









						Landwirt will Mountainbiker zur Kasse bitten
					

LINZ. Weil sich Radler nicht an die Wege halten, sollten sie für die Benützung zahlen, fordert Christian Mayr und löst damit Debatten aus.




					www.nachrichten.at
				



(Falls der Artikel eine Bezahlschranke hat, bitte gebt Bescheid, dann stell ich einen Screenshot herein – hab einen Account und sehs dadurch).


----------



## roliK (1. Juli 2020)

Naja, um das ein wenig zu relativieren: es fordert nur dieser eine Landwirt eine Pauschale für die Benützung der Wege, und eine Plakette für alle Radfahrer. Den restlichen Teilnehmern scheint durchaus bewusst zu sein, daß ein solches Vorhaben in der Praxis nur schwer umsetzbar sein sollte.

Aber natürlich wieder ein typisches Beispiel, wie die Diskussion bei uns geführt wird.


----------



## waldbauernbub (1. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Hmm ein legales Hobby- so ein Jaguar F Type mit Titan-Auspuff oder ne Harley wäre doch was cooles.
> Da störe ich auf der Landstraße sicher kein Wild- weil das hört man nicht weit ;-)


Das Gerücht, Mountainbiken wäre in Österreich deshalb verboten, weil es das Wild stören würde, hält sich in Bikerkreisen recht hartnäckig. Es ist, wenn überhaupt, deshalb verboten, weil es die Jagdausübung stört. Unter anderem. Das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.

In Wirklichkeit ist das Mountainbiken deshalb verboten, weil es im FG 1975 mangels Existenz, nicht erlaubt wurde. Und weil man es auch in Zukunft nicht flächendeckend erlauben wird, weil die Gegner dieser generellen Freigabe es einfach nicht wollen. Nicht wegen der Hirscherl und Reherl. Nicht nur wegen der Jagd. Sondern weil wir denen, frei nach Krisper einfach nur "am Oasch" gehn.

Das ist übrigens bis zu einem gewissen Grad durchaus nachvollziehbar. (Stichwort eigenes Auftreten, E-Biker etc.)



> Das Problem in Österreich: Es wird sich so gut wie nichts ändern, da Großgrundbesitzer/ Tourismus und schwarze Politik wie ne Inzestfamilie miteinander verstrickt sind. Keine Chance


Das wiederum siehst du ganz realistisch.


----------



## Stevie8 (1. Juli 2020)

Naja ohne in die Tiefe der Politik gehen zu wollen, aber das wir den pöhsen Ausländaaaan richtig reinsch... haben wir ja offenbar konservative Parteien gewählt. Daraus wird wohl keine waldfreigabe entstehen. 

Aber das ist eh ein Luxusproblem gegenüber Pensionsplänen (im Rahmen der Ibiza Sms), Sozvers. Reform und Notstandsgeldplänen...


----------



## DerohneName (1. Juli 2020)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Das Gerücht, Mountainbiken wäre in Österreich deshalb verboten, weil es das Wild stören würde, hält sich in Bikerkreisen recht hartnäckig. Es ist, wenn überhaupt, deshalb verboten, weil es die Jagdausübung stört. Unter anderem. Das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit ist das Mountainbiken deshalb verboten, weil es im FG 1975 mangels Existenz, nicht erlaubt wurde. Und weil man es auch in Zukunft nicht flächendeckend erlauben wird, weil die Gegner dieser generellen Freigabe es einfach nicht wollen. Nicht wegen der Hirscherl und Reherl. Nicht nur wegen der Jagd. Sondern weil wir denen, frei nach Krisper einfach nur "am Oasch" gehn.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, dass es bei der Kundmachung des ForstG noch keine MTBs gab. 

An sich wäre eine Novellierung einfach. 
Einfach 2 Paragraphen dazu, Weg(halter)haftung einfach für Forstgebiete abschaffen und fertig. 

Geht eben aus genannten Gründen nicht. 

Ich kenne es ja selber durch Familienmitglieder: Da hockt der Finanzminister mit dem milliardenschweren Großgrundbesitzer am gleichen Hochsitz ;-)


----------



## Deleted 229708 (1. Juli 2020)

Ganz einfach: Fahrt nicht nach Österreich. Nach dem Ischgl-Desaster haben die Ösis auch angefangen um die Urlauber zu betteln wie die kleinen Kinder. Bestimmt nicht wegen der Freundschaft zu den Piefkes sondern wegen der Moneten. Lassen wir sie längere Zeit schmoren. Daheim in Bayern ist es ebenso schön.


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2020)

na dann stell ichs hier auch noch rein - steiermark, hier gilt das standrecht:


----------



## roliK (2. Juli 2020)

rollomtb schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Fahrt nicht nach Österreich. Nach dem Ischgl-Desaster haben die Ösis auch angefangen um die Urlauber zu betteln wie die kleinen Kinder. Bestimmt nicht wegen der Freundschaft zu den Piefkes sondern wegen der Moneten. Lassen wir sie längere Zeit schmoren. Daheim in Bayern ist es ebenso schön.


Grundsätzlich richtig - allerdings stell ich mir die Frage, wie lang es in Bayern noch so schön ist, wenn sich in den Sommerferien plötzlich halb Deutschland in den schmalen deutschen Alpenstreifen begibt, um dort dem Schlapfentourismus zu frönen. Da wirds wohl auch ein paar Reibungspunkte geben, wenn die Massen nicht über Fernpass und Brenner aus dem Flachland flüchten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (2. Juli 2020)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Naja ohne in die Tiefe der Politik gehen zu wollen, aber das wir den pöhsen Ausländaaaan richtig reinsch... haben wir ja offenbar konservative Parteien gewählt. Daraus wird wohl keine waldfreigabe entstehen.


Man muss so realistisch sein, dass man einsieht, dass es auch mit SPÖ und Grünen keine generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen gäbe. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine Mehrheit dieser Parteien im Parlament auf absehbare Zeit sowieso sehr unrealistisch ist. (In der SPÖ gibt es durchaus eine starke Jagdtradition. Und bei den Grünen ist zumindest das Mountainbiken auf Singletrails aus unterschiedlichen Gründen sehr umstritten.)



DerohneName schrieb:


> An sich wäre eine Novellierung einfach.
> Einfach 2 Paragraphen dazu, Weg(halter)haftung einfach für Forstgebiete abschaffen und fertig.


Wegerhalterhaftung selektiv abschaffen, gute Idee. Wenn der nächste Holzlaster hinter der Kurve im Nirvana verschwindet, reden wir weiter.

Im Ernst jetzt: Es wäre nicht mal dann einfach, wenn es politisch und gesellschaftlich gewollt wäre. Aber nachdem es politisch und gesellschaftlich eh nicht gewollt wird, ist es müßig darüber zu spekulieren.

Was wir aber als Mountainbiker schon machen sollten: Genau schauen, mit wem wir uns ins Bett legen, um unsere Forderungen durchzusetzen. Der größte strategische Fehler der letzten Jahre war es, dass wir unsere Hoffnungen auf "den Tourismus" gesetzt gaben und es zugelassen haben, dass unsere Interessen von einer Horde zwielichtiger Fahrtechnikgurus mit kommerziellem Hintergrund vertreten wurden, statt die zivilgesellschaftliche Inititiative denen zu überlassen, die es erwiesenermaßen am glaubhaftesten können - den alpinen Vereinen.

Dem "Tourismus" sind wir als Mountainbiker total wurscht. Der will im Grunde nur eines: Auslastung bei Hotelbetten und Seilbahnen. Für dieses Ziel wäre eine generelle Freigabe eher hinderlich, weil sie der momentan stattfindenden Kanalisierung auf die liftnahen Brechsandautobahnen unterliefe.

Den Fahrtechnik-, Bikeabenteuer- und Trailbau- Quetschen, die aus kommerziellem Eigeninteresse die Legalisierung vorantreiben, fehlt für eine glaubhafte Vertretung unseres Anliegens meistens sowohl argumentative Breite, als auch fachliche Tiefe. Die wollen halt im Grunde auch nur ihr Geschäftsmodell zukunftsfähig machen und nicht viel mehr.

Nachdem ich letzte Woche meinen Lebenstraum erfüllt habe, indem ich eine Singletrail-Markierung ganz legal an einem Hochstand anbringen durfte, hab ich momentan aber auch leicht reden ...


----------



## DerohneName (2. Juli 2020)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Man muss so realistisch sein, dass man einsieht, dass es auch mit SPÖ und Grünen keine generelle Freigabe der Forststraßen gäbe. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine Mehrheit dieser Parteien im Parlament auf absehbare Zeit sowieso sehr unrealistisch ist. (In der SPÖ gibt es durchaus eine starke Jagdtradition. Und bei den Grünen ist zumindest das Mountainbiken auf Singletrails aus unterschiedlichen Gründen sehr umstritten.)
> 
> 
> Wegerhalterhaftung selektiv abschaffen, gute Idee. Wenn der nächste Holzlaster hinter der Kurve im Nirvana verschwindet, reden wir weiter.
> ...


Ich meinte die Weghalterhaftung für MTBs fallen lassen- wobei dann wieder das Problem mit Gleichheitssatz etc kommt. 

Das mit dem Tourismus finde ich auch sehr suboptimal. 
Ich möchte nicht, dass man Brechsandtrails mit 3m breite baut und somit Bäume fällt. Sölden ist das Paradebeispiel wie man es eigentlich nicht machen sollte (ausgenommen die Naturtrails). 

Vielmehr wäre ich eh schon zufrieden, wenn man es wie im Wienerwald macht: Shared Trails und Forststraße als Verbindung legalisieren. 

Das wäre eigentlich ne konsensfähige Möglichkeit (denke ich?) 

Man wird sehen, was die jetzige Initiative bringen wird. 

Ich bin mit der Arbeit der WWT zufrieden- man kann froh sein, dass man rund um Wien legal fahren darf


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2020)

naja, die haftung an sich ist ja gut.
der § 1319a ist eh auf grobe fahrlässigkeit beschränkt, die urteile halten sich zahlenmäßig in grenzen.

und ehrlich, ich will schon, dass ich hindernisse auf forstwegen etc sehe, oder will wer zb mit gespannten drahtseilen am ende eines hohlweges, bei wechselnden lichtverhältnissen bekanntschaft machen?

das hat schon sinn, dass solche "unbedarftheiten" sanktioniert werden.

manche sind halt wirklich bösartig blöd. draht in kopfhöhe am wanderweg (ohne rotes tüchl oder baustellenband drauf).
natürlich, auf sicht, oder nu besser 1/2 sicht fahren ist gebot. aber selbst dann gibt es situationen, wo es eben aufgrund der mangelnden wegbeschaffenheit zu unfällen kommen kann. und hier ist eben abzustellen, was wem zumutbar (dem biker bzw dem wegehalter) und tunlich (art des weges bzw der straße, je nach rang/wertung im straßennetz ist dieser tunlichkeitsmaßstab, also das gebotene maß der sorgfalt, unterschiedlich).

das hat jetzt nix mit amerikanisierung zu tun. ist geschriebenes recht bzw jahrelange auslegung desselben durch die höchstgerichte.

da hält es sich so wie bei der kuhsache. bloss weil es am berg ist, sind wir nicht im rechtsfreien raum.

blöderweise ist das recht nicht ganz auf unserer seite. aber mit einem haftungsausschluss werden wie die andere seite nicht ködern können.
die wollen uns einfach nicht.


----------



## waldbauernbub (2. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Weghalterhaftung für MTBs fallen lassen- wobei dann wieder das Problem mit Gleichheitssatz etc kommt.


Merkst jetzt, was mich bei der Formulierung "An sich wäre eine Novellierung einfach." zu Widerspruch angeregt hat? In einer Demokratie mit ganz vielen Partikularinteressen an allen noch so abartigen Seiten des Spektrums ist GAR NICHTS einfach. Und das gilt speziell für die Lösung der MTB-Frage, soviel sollte uns nach 35 Jahren Blood, Sweat and Tears klar sein.



> Vielmehr wäre ich eh schon zufrieden, wenn man es wie im Wienerwald macht: Shared Trails und Forststraße als Verbindung legalisieren.


Find ich auch. Aber dieses Modell setzt auf Parameter auf, die im Großteil Ostösterreichs  nicht vorhanden sind:


Großer Leidensdruck auf allen Seiten durch hohe Befahrungszahlen (Ballungszentrum)
Ein/zwei große Grundbesitzer als zentrale Ansprechpartner (BF)
Gut organisiserte und kompetente Ansprechpartner auf Bikerseite

Wir brauchen für jeden Topf den passenden Deckel. Und der Topf ist im Herzen der Finsternis anders als im Wienerwald, anders als in der Oststeiermark und der wieder anders als in Oberösterreich. Und die in Tirol und Teilen Salzburgs haben nicht einmal einen Topf, die haben eh gleich ein Schaffl ...


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2020)

"im herzen der finsternis" - hahaha, der mm oder der prinz v u z lie als lord vader!


----------



## araknoid (2. Juli 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> "im herzen der finsternis" - hahaha, der mm oder der prinz v u z lie als lord vader!



also bei "im Herzen der Finsternis" denke ich zuerst an Col. Kurtz  passt auch thematisch besser


----------



## waldbauernbub (2. Juli 2020)

araknoid schrieb:


> ... Col. Kurtz ...


Stimmt - Col Kurtz aka. der jeweils zuständige Revierförster. Originalzitate, wie aus der Realität unserer Wälder gegriffen:
"Charlie biked nicht!"
"Dieses Gebiet ist ziemlich heiß Sir, vielleicht sollten sie woanders biken."
"Da draußen zwischen den Eingeborenen ist es bestimmt eine große Versuchung Gott zu spielen."
"Lieutenant, bomben Sie mir die Baumreihen da hinten weg, auf 100 Yards! Ich brauche hier ein bisschen Luft zum Biken...!"
"Das Grauen? Das Grauen?"


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2020)

kurtz, ja, sicher doch!

aber bikokalypse (also retourfahrt im grünen pickup) hatte ich schon lange nimmer.
doch, ja , vorix jahr am zeiritz, da hams uns unter nichtausschank auf der alm die radln mit der stallkette zusammengekettet.
das passt sehr wohl...


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2020)

"Dieses Gebiet ist ziemlich heiß Sir, vielleicht sollten sie woanders biken." 

ja. richtig.

tief im sterischen dschungel, bikokalypse by MM forst oder der feuchte jägertraum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (2. Juli 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> der § 1319a ist eh auf grobe fahrlässigkeit beschränkt, die urteile halten sich zahlenmäßig in grenzen.


Kannst du das belegen? Ich denke  nicht und selbst wenn gilt für den einzelnen Betroffenen natürlich, dass es ihm kein Trost ist, dass er einer von ganz wenigen ist, der zahlen muss. Einmal abgesehen davon kommt man auch mit dem Strafrecht in Kontakt, wenn etwas passiert.


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2020)

so auf die schnelle vorm afterworkbikerl ;-)


----------



## CreepingDeath (2. Juli 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> so auf die schnelle vorm afterworkbikerl ;-)


Was willst du uns damit so auf die Schnelle mitteilen?


----------



## DerohneName (2. Juli 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit so auf die Schnelle mitteilen?


Dass er in der RDB von Manz was eintippen kann lol 

Ich wüsste gerne, wie man das festmachen kann, dass 1319 nur auf grobe Fahrlässigkeit anwendbar ist. 

Wäre mir zumindest neu- aber her mit den OGH Urteilen


----------



## CreepingDeath (2. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne, wie man das festmachen kann, dass 1319 nur auf grobe Fahrlässigkeit anwendbar ist.


Es ist § 1319a ABGB und die Einschränkung auf (Vorsatz und) grobe Fahrlässigkeit steht explizit drin.

Hier noch der Text:
*§ 1319a.*
 (1) Wird durch den mangelhaften Zustand eines Weges ein Mensch getötet, an seinem Körper oder an seiner Gesundheit verletzt oder eine Sache beschädigt, so haftet derjenige für den Ersatz des Schadens, der für den ordnungsgemäßen Zustand des Weges als Halter verantwortlich ist, sofern er oder einer seiner Leute den Mangel vorsätzlich oder grobfahrlässig verschuldet hat. Ist der Schaden bei einer unerlaubten, besonders auch widmungswidrigen, Benützung des Weges entstanden und ist die Unerlaubtheit dem Benützer entweder nach der Art des Weges oder durch entsprechende Verbotszeichen, eine Abschrankung oder eine sonstige Absperrung des Weges erkennbar gewesen, so kann sich der Geschädigte auf den mangelhaften Zustand des Weges nicht berufen.


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. Juli 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit so auf die Schnelle mitteilen?


Dass euch selber bemühen dürfts. 

Btw,  der letzte Satz des 1319a sollte einer strikten wortinterpretation unterliegen, dann,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (3. Juli 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> Dass euch selber bemühen dürfts.
> 
> Btw,  der letzte Satz des 1319a sollte einer strikten wortinterpretation unterliegen, dann,...


Du hättest auch schreiben können, dass du wie erwartet deine Behauptung nicht belegen kannst. (Wie denn auch?)


----------



## cbtp (8. Juli 2020)

Gravierende Argumentation – was da für realitätsfremde Personen im Gemeinderat sitzen.

Der benachbarte Innsbrucker Arzler Alm Trail und der Nordkettentrail wird sogar als Negativbeispiel gesehen, obwohl dort durch den Trailbau nachweislich sehr stark kanalisiert werden konnte.

Eine stärkere Entwicklung als Wanderzentrum? Dann werden sicherlich keinerlei Radlfahrer dort mehr unterwegs sein wenns nur mehr Wanderwege gibt ... 









						Rumer Gemeinderat klar gegen Bau von Singletrail | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online
					

Antrag der Grünen, legales Angebot zu schaffen, fand keine Mehrheit. Die Gegner befürchten, so noch mehr „illegale“ N...




					www.tt.com
				




Edit: Der Vizebürgermeister Romed Giner ist übrigens selbst Waldbesitzer und sieht Mountainbiker als eine "kleine Gruppe von Extrem-Sportlern" ... siehe Artikel Bezirksblätter:








						Keine Singletrail für die Gemeinde Rum?
					

Die Nutzungskonflikte zwischen Wanderern und Bikern im Bereich des Rumer Waldes haben in diesem Frühjahr einen neuen Höhepunkt erreicht.  RUM.




					www.meinbezirk.at


----------



## cbtp (8. Juli 2020)

roliK schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich richtig - allerdings stell ich mir die Frage, wie lang es in Bayern noch so schön ist, wenn sich in den Sommerferien plötzlich halb Deutschland in den schmalen deutschen Alpenstreifen begibt, um dort dem Schlapfentourismus zu frönen. Da wirds wohl auch ein paar Reibungspunkte geben, wenn die Massen nicht über Fernpass und Brenner aus dem Flachland flüchten können.



Dort haben sie eh jetzt schon – vor den Ferien – gravierende Probleme mit den Frequenzsteigerungen – egal ob Tagesausflügler, Wanderer oder eben Radlfahrer.
Google Taubenberg, Miesbach, etc...


----------



## franzam (8. Juli 2020)

Da gibts inzwischen mehr Ecken mit Problemen-


----------



## Helselot (8. Juli 2020)

War gestern am Zwölferhorn. Bin von der Tiefbrunnau raufgefahren. War halt 750hm Forststraße. Laut TV Fuschlsee gibts sogar ein paar legale Singletrails im Gebiet. @cbtp: kennst du die (Pillsteinhöhe, Sausteigalm)? Die werde ich mir mal anschauen. ? Bin gespannt! Sehr schönes Gebiet dort und wenigstens einige legale Forstrassen und paar Singletrails. Besser als nix! 









						BergeSeen 03 mit dem eMTB von Faistenau nach Strobl
					

Die Etappe BergeSeen 3 für eMTBs startet in Faistenau, rund 51 km und 1350 hm ...




					www.outdooractive.com


----------



## cbtp (10. Juli 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> War gestern am Zwölferhorn. Bin von der Tiefbrunnau raufgefahren. War halt 750hm Forststraße. Laut TV Fuschlsee gibts sogar ein paar legale Singletrails im Gebiet. @cbtp: kennst du die (Pillsteinhöhe, Sausteigalm)? Die werde ich mir mal anschauen. ? Bin gespannt! Sehr schönes Gebiet dort und wenigstens einige legale Forstrassen und paar Singletrails. Besser als nix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde mich interessieren welche legalen Single-Trails der TV in Fuschl kennt?! 
Früher hats tatsächlich einen gegeben, der in einer normalen MTB-Tour versteckt war, aber die ist mittlerweile nicht mehr legal. 

Der in deinem Link (vom "Bergeseen E-Trail") genannte Trail ist glaub ich recht kurz, oder?

Wolfgangsee und Zwölferhorn fahre ich nicht unbedingt. Zwölferhorn - Elferstein Richtung Sankt Gilgen geht sonst auch ein bekannter Trail (aber inoffiziell). Ich spare mir aber die Region wegen den zahlreichen Verbotstaferln, und seit dieser Absperrung inkl. Videoüberwachung lasse ich dort auch keinen einzigen Euro mehr liegen – nochdazu wo gleichzeitig so eine schwindliche Tourenbude aus St. Wolfgang Touren bewirbt mit der Aussage "man kann eh durchs Verbotstaferl fahren, wird eh nicht kontrolliert".


----------



## DerohneName (10. Juli 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Es ist § 1319a ABGB und die Einschränkung auf (Vorsatz und) grobe Fahrlässigkeit steht explizit drin.
> 
> Hier noch der Text:
> *§ 1319a.*
> (1) Wird durch den mangelhaften Zustand eines Weges ein Mensch getötet, an seinem Körper oder an seiner Gesundheit verletzt oder eine Sache beschädigt, so haftet derjenige für den Ersatz des Schadens, der für den ordnungsgemäßen Zustand des Weges als Halter verantwortlich ist, sofern er oder einer seiner Leute den Mangel vorsätzlich oder grobfahrlässig verschuldet hat. Ist der Schaden bei einer unerlaubten, besonders auch widmungswidrigen, Benützung des Weges entstanden und ist die Unerlaubtheit dem Benützer entweder nach der Art des Weges oder durch entsprechende Verbotszeichen, eine Abschrankung oder eine sonstige Absperrung des Weges erkennbar gewesen, so kann sich der Geschädigte auf den mangelhaften Zustand des Weges nicht berufen.


Hihi dann habe ich mich verlesen- meinte ja den 1319er und nicht 1319a :-D 

Mein Fehler


----------



## edwardje (10. Juli 2020)

Das was mich immer wieder  wundert, sind die Drohungen mit Strafen. Wir wissen schon von der Schule dass  dies nicht funktioniert. Es ist mal wieder ein Beispiel von wie Österreich funktioniert...... überal Regeln und Drohungen, damit man sich überhaupt nicht frei fühlt, und alle Verantwortung wird abgenommen. Viel besser wäre es eine Alternative zu Bieten (positive Bestätigung / anstatt negative Bestätigung) rein didaktisch gesehen hat dies sich viel mehr bewertet.
In die Niederlande hat es sich bewertet (https://www.mtbroutes.nl/) In die letze 20 Jahren haben mountainbike clubs und Forst Verwaltung sehr viele Trails geschaffen wo jetzt alle fahren. Motto: je länger , desto besser. Mit Auswertung von GPS Daten haben die Entwicklern zeigen können dass, das Wild fahren fast komplett verschwunden ist.
Da gibts beispiele vom Verkehr mi Städte ohne Verkehrszeichen. Dort hat ma gelernt das die Autofahrer viel rücksichtsvoller sind wenn sie keine Angaben und verboten aufgelegt bekommen.
(https://www.gelderlander.nl/maasland/grotere-veiligheid-zonder-verkeersborden~ab62aaf0/)
Ich denke das die Österreichische Strauß Vogl Politik hier auf dauer nur Frust und probleme verursacht. Politiker dies dies noch nicht erkennen in 2020 gehören nicht in einer Regierung.


----------



## waldbauernbub (10. Juli 2020)

edwardje schrieb:


> In die Niederlande ... Da gibts beispiele vom Verkehr mi Städte ohne Verkehrszeichen. Dort hat ma gelernt das die Autofahrer viel rücksichtsvoller sind wenn sie keine Angaben und verboten aufgelegt bekommen.


Hi, der Vergleich zwischen den Niederlanden (selbst dort, wo sie mal österreichisch waren) und der k.u.k. Republik Österreich macht aus mehreren Gründen keinen Sinn:


Historisch und kulturell (protestantisch/aufgeklärt/republikanisch vs. katholisch/konservativ/autoritär)
Topographisch (in the dutch mountains ...)
Wirtschaftlich (Besitzstrukturen, Forst- und Landwirtschaft etc.)

Es gibt in Österreich viele Gründe, wieso es für uns Mountainbiker so ist, wie es ist. Manche davon sind nachvollziehbar, manche einfach nur aberwitzig, manche wieder verstehen wir nicht und keiner davon gefällt uns. Was wir aber anno 2020 schon mitbekommen haben sollten: Wir können diese Gründe nicht wegdiskutieren, nicht wegzaubern und nicht ignorieren, nur weil das Mountainbiken halt so ein geiler Sport ist. 

Wir eröffnen bei uns, direkt im Herzen der Finsternis, heute einen 3 Kilometer langen, legalen, nicht kommerziellen Singletrail am Steinplan. Vielleicht hast ja Zeit vorbeizuschauen. 

PS: Zum kulturellen Aspekt noch: Anderswo gäb's ein Feuerwerk und ein Clubbing. Bei uns wird der Trail halt vom Pfarrer gesegnet. Und ich als gelernter Obersteirer find's gut so.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juli 2020)

edwardje schrieb:


> In die Niederlande hat es sich bewertet (https://www.mtbroutes.nl/) In die letze 20 Jahren haben mountainbike clubs und Forst Verwaltung sehr viele Trails geschaffen wo jetzt alle fahren. Motto: je länger , desto besser. Mit Auswertung von GPS Daten haben die Entwicklern zeigen können dass, das Wild fahren fast komplett verschwunden ist.


Ich weiß ja nicht... In den Niederlanden ist doch Radfahren im Wald genauso verboten wie in Österreich?
Da werden sich die Leute wohl schon eher mangels anderer Möglichkeiten auf die gebauten Strecken stürzen.

Eine Situation, die die Radfahrer von vornherein in die Rolle des rechtlosen Bittstellers verweist ist nie gut - selbst wenn es an vielen Ecken legale Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (10. Juli 2020)

edwardje schrieb:


> Das was mich immer wieder wundert, sind die Drohungen mit Strafen. Wir wissen schon von der Schule dass dies nicht funktioniert.


Das ist halt nicht richtig. Strafen funktionieren, wenn das Entdeckungsrisiko und die Strafe selbst hoch sind. 
So hat das Rasen auf Österreichs Autobahnen, seit alle paar Meter ein Radarkastel steht, fast aufgehört. In der Schweiz ist es noch viel extremer. Bitte bring also niemanden auf die blöde Gedanken, das Entdeckungsrisiko zu erhöhen.


----------



## edwardje (10. Juli 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Das ist halt nicht richtig. Strafen funktionieren, wenn das Entdeckungsrisiko und die Strafe selbst hoch sind.
> So hat das Rasen auf Österreichs Autobahnen, seit alle paar Meter ein Radarkastel steht, fast aufgehört. In der Schweiz ist es noch viel extremer. Bitte bring also niemanden auf die blöde Gedanken, das Entdeckungsrisiko zu erhöhen.


Es geht mir darum das hinter Drohungen immer ein Aggressivität steht. Aggressivität ist aber kein Lösung, aber gehört schon zur Eskalation. Es verhinderd jegliche Dialog und kann auch für gegen Aggression Sorgen.
Ein Blitzgerät ist okay, aber auf der Autobahn stehen auch keine Tafel mit Strafanzeige dies und Strafanzeige das.


----------



## Freakozead (12. Juli 2020)

hey liebe Leute, ich bin ab dem 20.07. in Österreich am Wilden Kaiser im Urlaub. gibt es hier locals, die mir mal ein bisschen helfen können zwecks trails und schönen touren? auf der Tourismus Seite findet man ja nur Touren, für die ich grade mal meinen Crosser aus dem Keller holen müsste...


----------



## waldbauernbub (12. Juli 2020)

Freakozead schrieb:


> auf der Tourismus Seite findet man ja nur Touren, für die ich grade mal meinen Crosser aus dem Keller holen müsste...


Im Kaiser geht's Meiste mit dem Crosser auch, trotzdem mit dem MTB genussreicher:


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Hmm ein legales Hobby- so ein Jaguar F Type mit Titan-Auspuff oder ne Harley wäre doch was cooles.



Damit fährst du bei uns am Wochenende keine 30 Minuten, bis sie dich raus ziehen und deine Karre still legen.


----------



## franzam (12. Juli 2020)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Im Kaiser geht's Meiste mit dem Crosser auch, trotzdem mit dem MTB genussreicher:


Kann ich jetzt nicht mehr - hab mein Liteville verkauft


----------



## cbtp (20. Juli 2020)

Aktueller Artikel aus der TT. 

U.a. mit der Info, dass das bestehende Mountainbikenetz bzw. Trailnetz in Tirol überlastet ist – dort wo man österreichweit gesehen eigentlich noch mit den wenigsten (rechtlichen) Probleme konfrontiert ist. 

Positiv ist aber, dass in dem Artikel erwähnt wird, dass es seitens der Jägerschaft keine Probleme mit den Radlern gibt. Lediglich mit Wanderern und Radlfahrer die in der Nacht unterwegs sind.









						Fahrverbot zur Oberbrunnalm: Radnetz stößt an Grenzen | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online
					

Radtrend: Die Oberbrunnalm ist offiziell nicht befahrbar. Warum, fragen Beteiligte. Auch in anderen Orten rumort es.




					www.tt.com


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2020)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## edwardje (20. Juli 2020)

Grundsätzlich dürfen einfache Jäger sich sowieso nicht mal beklagen,  Sie haben den Mountainbiker gegenüber überhaupt keine Befugnissen. 
Hier gibts etwas Info 





__





						Anhalterecht der Jäger?
					

Hello! War neulich radln, als mich ein Jäger im Jeep aufgehalten hat. Er meinte, er möchte meinen Ausweis sehen (natürlich habe ich beim biken nie einen mit ;-) ). Daraufhin meinte er, er sei berechtigt, einen Ausweis von mir zu verlangen, da er von der Jagdaufsicht (oder wars Jagd...wacht?) oder...




					bikeboard.at
				












						Anhalten, durchsuchen, festnehmen – was Jäger und Förster dürfen
					

Der Gesetzgeber räumt Organen des Jagd- und Forstschutzes weitreichende Kompetenzen ein. Für Verfassungsjurist Heinz Mayer gehen diese mitunter zu weit




					www.derstandard.at
				




Ich kann als normaler Bürger auch nicht einfach andere kontrollieren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (20. Juli 2020)

Jetzt drehn die bauernschädl sogar in osttirol, der letzten bastion der Freiheit in AT durch. Danke für die Anzeige nach dem höflichkeitsbier auf der Steineroim bei matrei.


----------



## cbtp (20. Juli 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> Jetzt drehn die bauernschädl sogar in osttirol, der letzten bastion der Freiheit in AT durch. Danke für die Anzeige nach dem höflichkeitsbier auf der Steineroim bei matrei.



Hä? Hast tatsächlich eine Anzeige bekommen oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## zweiheimischer (20. Juli 2020)

Bauer is nachteifit u hat a Auto fotografiert.... mehr sag i net sist werd i ausfällig


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juli 2020)

Wart mal ab, ob da überhaupt was raus kommt.


----------



## Helselot (27. Juli 2020)

Hab mir heute beim Baden einen Teil eines LEGALEN Trails am Mondsee angeschaut! Dieser wird auch von der OÖ Werbung beworben. WTF ist der sketchy. So massivst verblockt und eng und sauviel Geröll und Gestein. ? Leider ist der nix für mich, weil ich dazu nicht die passende Fahrtechnik hab. Schade, weil es mal was Legales gewesen wäre. ?


----------



## Stevie8 (27. Juli 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Hab mir heute beim Baden einen Teile eines LEGALEN Trails am Mondsee angeschaut! Dieser wird auch von der OÖ Werbung beworben. WTF ist der sketchy. So massivst verblockt ubd eng und sauviel Geröll und Gestein. ? Leider ist der nix für, weil ich dazu nicht die Fahrtechnik hab. Schade, weil mal was Legales gewesen wäre. ?


Hey geil klingt gut ?
Wo issa denn?

Ist ja genial das man gleich baden gehen kann auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topmech (28. Juli 2020)

Woran machst du das legal fest?


----------



## Helselot (28. Juli 2020)

Weil er offiziell auf der örtlichen Tourismus-Seite beworben wird. 








						Wanderung auf die Eisenau über Kreuzstein
					

Schöne Wanderung auf die Eisenau über Kreuzstein. Einkehrmöglichkeiten in der Buchberghütte und der Kienberghütte.




					attersee-attergau.salzkammergut.at


----------



## Helselot (28. Juli 2020)

Auf der Gopro schaut der Trail wiedermal viel flacher aus. War erschrocken wie steil und verblockt das Gelände ist. ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juli 2020)

Üben, üben, üben. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. Juli 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Üben, üben, üben. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


Ist auch immer auch ein bisschen eine Frage des Radls, das man über den Trail jagt.


----------



## Helselot (28. Juli 2020)

Üben tu ich immer fleissig, aber der Trail gibt mir auch nix, da das einfach nur eng und riskoreich ist. ? Mag verblocktes Gelände, nur nicht so steil und mit so einem rutschigen Untergrund. Aber für wen ders kann, ist das sicher ein feiner actionreicher Trail. ?


----------



## Helselot (28. Juli 2020)

Mein Remedy 8 würde den Trail sicher packen. ?


----------



## hardtails (8. Dezember 2020)

Energetisch radeln: E-Bikes werden jetzt sportlich
					

Die Zukunft des Fahrrads ist elektrisch. Der schlechte Ruf, der E-Bikes früher anhaftete, ist passé. Egal ob sportlich oder praktisch, die Technik bietet Lösungen für jeden




					www.derstandard.at
				






> Die Zukunft des Fahrrads ist elektrisch. Der schlechte Ruf, der E-Bikes früher anhaftete, ist passé.



Jetzt wisst ihr es


----------



## trailproof (8. Dezember 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> Jetzt drehn die bauernschädl sogar in osttirol, der letzten bastion der Freiheit in AT durch. Danke für die Anzeige nach dem höflichkeitsbier auf der Steineroim bei matrei.


Aber Hauptsache für den Test/Fotos des neuen Stumpjumper fährt der MOUNTAINBIKE Redakteur neben der Straße unter der Karlsbader Hütter herum. Also irgendwo im Schotter. Nebenbei wird ein bisschen Osttirol beworben.
Bin gespannt was der Inhalt des Tourenberichts in Osttirol in BIKE 2/2012 sein wird...


----------



## trailproof (8. Dezember 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Hab mir heute beim Baden einen Teil eines LEGALEN Trails am Mondsee angeschaut! Dieser wird auch von der OÖ Werbung beworben. WTF ist der sketchy. So massivst verblockt und eng und sauviel Geröll und Gestein. ? Leider ist der nix für mich, weil ich dazu nicht die passende Fahrtechnik hab. Schade, weil es mal was Legales gewesen wäre. ?


Danke für den Tipp, muss ich mir mal anschauen. Wenn ich mir aber das Video ansehe, hat der Trail so gar keine Charakteristiken einer legalen Biketour in Österreich... Normalerweise ist alles verblockte, ausgesetzte und nur potentiellst gefährliche jedem österreichischen Tourismusverband zu heiß. Bei uns bekämst z.B. die bekannte und beliebte "Demuts Passage" im Stoneman nie und nimmer genehmigt. In Südtirol ist sowas kein Problem. 
Kann auch sein dass ich mich irre und der Tourismus am Mondsee sehr progressiv ist und von Experten beraten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Dezember 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Mein Remedy 8 würde den Trail sicher packen. ?


Aber Du nicht, oder? ^^


----------



## cbtp (9. Dezember 2020)

trailproof schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, muss ich mir mal anschauen. Wenn ich mir aber das Video ansehe, hat der Trail so gar keine Charakteristiken einer legalen Biketour in Österreich... Normalerweise ist alles verblockte, ausgesetzte und nur potentiellst gefährliche jedem österreichischen Tourismusverband zu heiß. Bei uns bekämst z.B. die bekannte und beliebte "Demuts Passage" im Stoneman nie und nimmer genehmigt. In Südtirol ist sowas kein Problem.
> Kann auch sein dass ich mich irre und der Tourismus am Mondsee sehr progressiv ist und von Experten beraten wird.



Die Leute am Mondsee sind überhaupt nicht progressiv – der Kreuzstein Trail ist nur wegen eines Fehlers vom Tourismusverband "legalisiert" worden sein. Die haben damals bei der Onlinekarte einfach die Wegpunkte falsch gesetzt (am Wanderweg anstatt auf der Forststraße). 

Als das aufgefallen ist, wars sofort im Trailforks damit der Weg bekannt wird nachdem er auch halbwegs gut fahrbar ist, bzw. auch ein halbwegs sinnvoller Trail ist im Vergleich zum legalen Angebot in Oberösterreich wo ansonsten Forststraßen und Asphalttouren als "Genusstrails" oder "E-Trails" tituliert werden...

Im Trail war auch immer ein Radlverbotsschild. Zumindest wenn man von unten gekommen ist, und den Trail hinauffahren wollte (was aber ohnehin nicht möglich wäre...). Der Trail bzw. die Tour war auch nie ausgeschildert gemäß dem Verlauf der GPX-Daten von der Tourismuswebsite, und mittlerweile dürfte dem Tourismus (oder einem Grundstückseigentümer...) der Fehler auch schon aufgefallen sein. Die Tour mit den falschen GPX-Daten wurde gelöscht, und die GPX-Daten von den 4 anderen Touren die bei der Eisenau vorbeiführen mittlerweile alle auf Forststraße umgestellt ...

Ansonsten gibts in Mondsee und der Umgebung nur Forststraßentouren ohne irgendeinem Trailanteil. Am Mondseeberg würds sogar ein paar brauchbare Wanderwege geben, und die Grundstückseigentümer wären überwiegend Bundesforste. Aber da tut sich gar nix. Man kann halt halbwegs stressfrei illegal Biken.

Vom Hochplett geht ein offizieller Trail zur Forststraße hinunter – aber der wird ziemlich deutlich als "Mountainbike Schiebestrecke" ausgewiesen. Der ansich gute Trail weiter Richtung Unterach ist dann gleich 3x mit Fahrradverbotsschildern markiert ... ... soviel zum Thema "progressive" MTB-Region


----------



## Helselot (9. Dezember 2020)

@Hammer-Ali: Nein, den würde ich nicht packen. Der ist mir echt zu schwer! Gebe ich aber offen und ehrlich zu, dass meine Fahrtechnik hierfür nicht ausreicht und mir so verblockte Trails nicht taugen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. Dezember 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> @Hammer-Ali: Nein, den würde ich nicht packen. Der ist mir echt szu schwer! Gebe ich aber offen und ehrlich zu, dass meine Fahrtechnik hierfür nicht ausreicht und mir so verblockte Trails nicht taugen.


Gräme Dich nicht, ich würde da sicher auch häufiger absteigen, wenn es zu verblockt wird.


----------



## trailproof (9. Dezember 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Die Leute am Mondsee sind überhaupt nicht progressiv – der Kreuzstein Trail ist nur wegen eines Fehlers vom Tourismusverband "legalisiert" worden sein. Die haben damals bei der Onlinekarte einfach die Wegpunkte falsch gesetzt (am Wanderweg anstatt auf der Forststraße).
> 
> Als das aufgefallen ist, wars sofort im Trailforks damit der Weg bekannt wird nachdem er auch halbwegs gut fahrbar ist, bzw. auch ein halbwegs sinnvoller Trail ist im Vergleich zum legalen Angebot in Oberösterreich wo ansonsten Forststraßen und Asphalttouren als "Genusstrails" oder "E-Trails" tituliert werden...
> 
> ...


Danke. Genau so habe ich das vermutet. Leider...


----------



## Helselot (9. Dezember 2020)

Der Gopro Effekt im Youtube Video verzerrt komplett das Gelände.


----------



## Helselot (9. Dezember 2020)

@cbtp: A oarge Gschicht!  Hab mir schon gedacht, dass bei dem Trail und dessen "Legalisierung" irgendwas nicht stimmt. Hat jemand von euch die legalen Trails auf dem Zwölferhorn schon getestet?
Vom örtlichen Tourismusbüro wird eine massive E-Bike Tour im Salzkammergut beworben.









						BergeSeen 03 mit dem eMTB von Faistenau nach Strobl
					

Kurzbeschreibung:Die Etappe BergeSeen 3 für eMTBs startet in Faistenau, rund 51 km und 1350 hm vorwiegend auf Asphalt- und Schotterwegen mit einem Trailschmankerl auf der Pillsteinalm.Technik: ***Erlebniswert: ****Empfohlene...




					www.salzkammergut.at
				




Würde gerne wissen welche Trails das sind, weil ja beide Varianten als legal beworben werden.


----------



## CreepingDeath (9. Dezember 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Energetisch radeln: E-Bikes werden jetzt sportlich
> 
> 
> Die Zukunft des Fahrrads ist elektrisch. Der schlechte Ruf, der E-Bikes früher anhaftete, ist passé. Egal ob sportlich oder praktisch, die Technik bietet Lösungen für jeden
> ...


Puh, das ist peinlich. Qualitätszeitung


----------



## MUFC (11. Dezember 2020)

bei den gsi gehts rund








						Wanderer sehen Wegefreiheit in Vorarlberg bedroht
					

Die Landesregierung plant eine Novelle des Straßengesetzes, die Grundeigentümern das Sperren von Wegen erleichtert. Alpine Vereine befürchten, das Nachsehen zu haben




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gokus (11. Dezember 2020)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Puh, das ist peinlich. Qualitätszeitung


Dachte ich mir auch.
Ich suche noch immer "bezahlte Werbung".


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2021)

Der Waldfonds - eine Initiative des Bundesministeriums für Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Regionen und Wasserwirtschaft
					

Das Zukunftspaket für unsere Wälder



					www.waldfonds.at


----------



## Sladi (30. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Waldfonds - eine Initiative des Bundesministeriums für Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Regionen und Wasserwirtschaft
> 
> 
> Das Zukunftspaket für unsere Wälder
> ...


Klingt interessant, aber geht es da auch um Biken, übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Januar 2021)

Sladi schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, aber geht es da auch um Biken, übersehe ich etwas?


*350 Millionen Euro für 10 Maßnahmen, von denen wir alle profitieren*: Waldbewirtschafterinnen und Waldbewirtschafter, die gesamte Wertschöpfungskette Forst-Holz-Papier, das Klima und die Allgemeinheit.* Das bedeutet Lebensqualität für uns alle*.

- ohne Biken...


----------



## Sladi (30. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *350 Millionen Euro für 10 Maßnahmen, von denen wir alle profitieren*: Waldbewirtschafterinnen und Waldbewirtschafter, die gesamte Wertschöpfungskette Forst-Holz-Papier, das Klima und die Allgemeinheit.* Das bedeutet Lebensqualität für uns alle*.
> 
> - ohne Biken...


Ja, kommt mir auch so vor. Die zehn Maßnahmen sprechen hauptsächlich die profitorientierte Holzwirtschaft an, zB. mit der Biodiversität als letzte.


----------



## MUFC (31. Januar 2021)

hauptsache der rubel rollt und so ist mal mtbler weiterhin illegal unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Januar 2021)

Für 350 Mio. müsste man doch das Betretungsrecht (auch für Radfahrer) für die Bevölkerung, die das bezahlt, doch inkludiert haben...


----------



## cbtp (31. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Für 350 Mio. müsste man doch das Betretungsrecht (auch für Radfahrer) für die Bevölkerung, die das bezahlt, doch inkludiert haben...


Nein, darum war erst heute wieder im Kurier ein Hinweis wegen der Wintersperren auf den Wienerwald-Trails (und Forststraßen...).

Steht leider erst ab der Paywall – aber wird eh zuvor auch kurz angeteasert und das Bild ist auch eindeutig  ...








						Ausflugsziele rund um Wien leiden unter der Stadtflucht
					

Überfüllte Rodelpisten, verparkte Ortszentren, verbotenes Mountainbiken: Beliebte Destinationen führen strengere Regeln ein.




					kurier.at
				




Offenbar war das Wintersperrenthema vor 2 Tagen zu wenig prominent platziert...








						Wandern, Rodeln: Ausflugsorte rund um Wien in Alarmbereitschaft
					

Die Zahl der Skifahrer ist absehbar, Kopfzerbrechen bereiten den Verantwortlichen die Rodler




					kurier.at
				




...ist halt ein schwieriges Thema wenn die Region gleichzeitig im Mountainbike-Magazin als ganzjähriges Gebiet beworben wird..., und andererseits vom Tourismusverband sogar ganz normale asphaltierte Alltagsradwege mit einer Wintersperre belegt werden...


----------



## dopero (31. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Für 350 Mio. müsste man doch das Betretungsrecht (auch für Radfahrer) für die Bevölkerung, die das bezahlt, doch inkludiert haben...


Das sieht nach viel aus, sind aber keine 90 € pro Hektar Wald.
Und nach eigenen Angaben ist es der Wirtschaftszweig, von dem in Österreich am meisten Menschen leben, nämlich 300.000.



P.S.
Den verlinkten Artikel hat wohl ein Unvorsichtiger geschrieben. Habe noch nie gelesen, dass die Waldwirtschaft so offen als Wirtschaftszweig benannt wird. Sprich es geht primär um die Erzielung von Gewinnen. Der ganze Rest kommt irgendwann später...


----------



## cbtp (31. Januar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das sieht nach viel aus, sind aber keine 90 € pro Hektar Wald.
> Und nach eigenen Angaben ist es der Wirtschaftszweig, von dem in Österreich am meisten Menschen leben, nämlich 300.000.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Berechnung des Wirtschaftszweiges ist ein wenig abenteuerlich, aber Ö ist zumindest ein wichtiger Holzexporteuer. Das stimmt.

Und nebenbei sind österr. Holzfirmen auch immer wieder in Skandale verwickelt – wie auch erst vor 2 Wochen wieder in den Nachrichten gewesen: https://www.diepresse.com/5925081/o...ne-zahlen-millionen-fur-vergleich-in-rumanien

Die Beschäftigtenzahlen hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirtschaft_Österreichs#Arbeitsmarkt


----------



## Sladi (31. Januar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das sieht nach viel aus, sind aber keine 90 € pro Hektar Wald.
> Und nach eigenen Angaben ist es der Wirtschaftszweig, von dem in Österreich am meisten Menschen leben, nämlich 300.000.
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, stimmt schon, wenn soviele Leute davon leben, kann man sich das einfach leisten.

Wikipedia:


> vor dem sechstplatzierten Deutschland der fünftgrößte Holzexporteur der Welt


----------



## Sladi (31. Januar 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> ...ist halt ein schwieriges Thema wenn die Region gleichzeitig im Mountainbike-Magazin als ganzjähriges Gebiet beworben wird..., und andererseits vom Tourismusverband sogar ganz normale asphaltierte Alltagsradwege mit einer Wintersperre belegt werden...


Pfau, da habens auf der Seite aber wohl einfach alles ohne zu schauen auf eine Sperrliste gegeben, hoffe ich.
Ich war bisserl faul und weiß zumindest um die Problematik des Fahrens in der Dämmerung und bei Nacht.

Falls es da keine Schilder gibt, mir sind zumindest hier um Wien keine aufgefallen: daß es vom November bis März eine generelle !!Wintersperre!! (sic) gibt, hätt ich als schlechten Scherz gehalten. Was waren das noch Zeiten, als man als Kind noch dachte, mit dem Radl kommst überall hin.

PS
Aber das Verbotsschilderaufstellen kann man hier schon auch gut.


----------



## Sivispacem (9. Februar 2021)

MUFC schrieb:


> hauptsache der rubel rollt und so ist mal mtbler weiterhin illegal unterwegs.


Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber was haben Fördermaßnahmen zur Forcierung resilienterer (klimafitterer) Wälder und Waldbewirtschaftung mit biken zu tun?


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Februar 2021)

Sivispacem schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber was haben Fördermaßnahmen zur Forcierung resilienterer (klimafitterer) Wälder und Waldbewirtschaftung mit biken zu tun?


Die Hoffnung, dass sich was verbessern könnte an der Situation für Biker.


----------



## Ximi (16. Februar 2021)

Dagegen sind wir Mountainbiker ja scheinbar echte Waisenknaben...  
Aber auch bei uns in Kärnten ziehen die Skitourengeher in manchen Gebieten fast wie bei einer Prozession auf die Gipfel. Vor allem bei technisch anspruchslosen Touren. Viele haben dann doch schon erkannt, dass a.) die Lawinengefahr für Laien doch nicht zu unterschätzen ist und b.) unterdurchschnittliche Skifähigkeiten im exponierten Gelände den Spaß nicht wirklich erhöhen. Und ja, auch bei uns fahren sie heuer durch Abschnitte ab, in welchen man aus ökologischen Gründen davor nie Spuren gesehen hat. Man erkennt, dass eine große Zunahme an Sportlern, gerade auch an unbedarften, bzw. rücksichtslosen Boomsportlern wie teilweise beim MTB, auch ein schönes, ruhiges, naturnahes Hobby wie Skitourengehen in Verruf bringen kann.
Aber ich denke hoffe dass, sollte der Coronazauber irgendwann vorbei sein, gewisse Regionen uns Biker im Sommer mit offenen Armen aufnehmen werden. Auch in Gebieten, in welchen noch Skepsis herrscht.


----------



## Stevie8 (16. Februar 2021)

Na wer gönnt denn schon dem Pöbel Erholung draußen?

Nach der Sperre der Bundesgärten in Wien während Corona 1 wundert mich nix mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (19. Februar 2021)

Meanwhile in Salzburg!


----------



## Helselot (19. Februar 2021)

Bin echt gespannt, wo das ganze bei uns noch hinführt. Ich hoffe aber der neue Verein, der im Dialog mit der City ist, wird was bewirken. Es wäre soooooooooooo geil!


----------



## MUFC (21. Februar 2021)

hat jemand diepresse premium und kann das lesen und hier reinkopieren?









						Sportler, Förster oder Wild: Wem gehört der Wald?
					

Seit sonst alles zu ist, ist der Wald beliebt wie nie – das bringt Konflikte um die Nutzung. Gerade im Winter wird das empfindliche System gestört – und es kann gefährlich werden.




					www.diepresse.com


----------



## herbstl78 (21. Februar 2021)

mir reichen schon die ersten paar Zeilen, entweder erfunden o. der Biker a weng a Koffer.


----------



## Nurmi92 (24. Februar 2021)

MUFC schrieb:


> hat jemand diepresse premium und kann das lesen und hier reinkopieren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier auch so ein Plus Artikel. Aber reicht im Grunde auch schon das wenige das man gratis lesen kann....









						Briefentwurf erzürnt Opposition: Polit-Streit um Forststraßen in der Ramsau | Kleine Zeitung
					

Weil Ramsauer Gemeinderat in einem Brief vorschlägt, Forststraßen für Mountainbiker zu öffnen, gehen die Wogen in der Ramsau hoch. Die Opposition spricht von "Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte". Bürgermeister Fischbacher zeigt "Unverständnis": Das Schreiben sei nur als Diskussionsanstoß gedacht...




					www.kleinezeitung.at


----------



## cjbffm (24. Februar 2021)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> mir reichen schon die ersten paar Zeilen, entweder erfunden o. der Biker a weng a Koffer.


A weng? A Vollkoffer. 

Und weil solche saugefährlichen Situationen täglich hunderte Mal vorkommen, muß - natürlich - der Wald gesperrt werden. Immer! Überall!!


----------



## Helselot (24. Februar 2021)

Es ist leider in Östereich sovieles nur über den Tourismus möglich. Wenns um die Möglichkeiten für Einheimische zur Erholung geht, bewegen sich die oberen Granden keinen Meter weg vom Ist-Zustand. Nur wenns Kohle bringt, tut sich was. Echt traurig!  

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie Corona meine Heimatstadt Salzburg, die die letzten Jahrzehnte ja zum Großteil vom Overtourism gelebt hat, verändert. So gemütlich wie es aktuell in der Altstadt zugeht, war es seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr. Das Konzept der Verantwortlichen möchte ich sehen, wie Sie die touristischen Einnahmen in den nächsten Jahren kompensieren wollen.  Wird ein unmöglicher Kraftakt!


----------



## dopero (24. Februar 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Und weil solche saugefährlichen Situationen täglich hunderte Mal vorkommen, muß - natürlich - der Wald gesperrt werden. Immer! Überall!!


Wenn das so extrem gefährlich ist wie suggeriert wird, warum werden dann nur Schilder aufgestellt und nicht zusätzlich abgesperrt? Abgesehen davon, dass ein Fußgänger, der ja auch außerhalb der Wege durch den Wald laufen dürfen, an den Schildern gar nicht vorbei kommt.


----------



## Helselot (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (26. Februar 2021)

Neues aus der Mozartstadt! 😂


----------



## Ximi (26. Februar 2021)

Gerade an den Hotspots wie den angeführten Gaisberg verstehe ich die Grundstücksbesitzer gar nicht. Diese Plage (also quasi uns) werden sie nicht los, im Gegenteil, eine Zunahme der Frequenz ist mehr als wahrscheinlich. Da nehme ich doch die paar Cent und den Haftungsausschluss mit und lass 13 gerade sein, oder? Und ja, 140 Radler in der Stunde sind nicht ohne.
In der Provinz kann man mit seinem Sturschädel vielleicht noch eine Verlagerung oder Beruhigung bewirken, aber wie gesagt, bei den Hotspots ist der Zug abgefahren.
Auch bei uns in Klagenfurt, wobei die "Sportstadt" Klagenfurt nicht einmal im Ansatz irgendein Projekt für Biker im Ärmel hat. Das Glück ist, dass sich die Biker etwas auf die Berge rundherum verteilen. Es gibt z. B. weder in Klagenfurt, noch in der näheren Umgebung einen Pumptrack. Angeblich soll irgendwann 2021 einer aufmachen, dieser wird aber von Anfang an total überlaufen sein, vermute ich.


----------



## cbtp (26. Februar 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1215914





Ximi schrieb:


> Gerade an den Hotspots wie den angeführten Gaisberg verstehe ich die Grundstücksbesitzer gar nicht. Diese Plage (also quasi uns) werden sie nicht los, im Gegenteil, eine Zunahme der Frequenz ist mehr als wahrscheinlich. Da nehme ich doch die paar Cent und den Haftungsausschluss mit und lass 13 gerade sein, oder? Und ja, 140 Radler in der Stunde sind nicht ohne.
> In der Provinz kann man mit seinem Sturschädel vielleicht noch eine Verlagerung oder Beruhigung bewirken, aber wie gesagt, bei den Hotspots ist der Zug abgefahren.
> Auch bei uns in Klagenfurt, wobei die "Sportstadt" Klagenfurt nicht einmal im Ansatz irgendein Projekt für Biker im Ärmel hat. Das Glück ist, dass sich die Biker etwas auf die Berge rundherum verteilen. Es gibt z. B. weder in Klagenfurt, noch in der näheren Umgebung einen Pumptrack. Angeblich soll irgendwann 2021 einer aufmachen, dieser wird aber von Anfang an total überlaufen sein, vermute ich.


Bzgl. Pumptrack Klagenfurt: Soweit ich weiß wird der Pumptrack ein Teil der "Jumpworld One" sein, die gerade gebaut wird.

Bzgl. des Zitats des Gaisberg-Anrainers, dass "140 Radfahrer" in der Stunde durchgefahren sind, sollte man erwähnen, dass diese ca. 1km lange Privatstraße eine asphaltierte Straße im mittleren Teil der Auffahrt ist, die seit Ewigkeiten benützt wird (und zwar gleichermaßen und in beide Richtungen von MTB, Rennrad, E-Bike, Wanderern (!)), weil es die effizienteste Art ist um von der Stadt auf den Hausberg zu kommen um nicht noch mehr Weg auf der zweispurigen Landesstraßen zwischen den Autos, Bussen, Motorradfahrer bzw. Möchtegernbergstraßenrennfahrern überwinden zu müssen.
Die letzten 3km bzw. 320Hm, muss man mangels Alternativen fürs Fahrrad eh auf der Landesstraße zurücklegen.

Das hat einer Meinung nach vorrangig nichts mit dem Gaisberg-Trail zu tun, sondern ist nur die nächste Baustelle in Salzburg.
Aktuell ist der Weg ja zum Beispiel auch wieder zu...

Rein vom Erscheinungsbild macht diese Privatstraße keinerlei Unterschied zu den anderen Nebenstraßen in der Umgebung (Gänsbrunnstraße), außer, dass jetzt ein Zaun bzw. ein versperrtes Tor mittens über die asphaltierte Straße führt, und nun die Leute in der Wiese rundherum einen Weg ausgegangen sind.

Den Eigentümer kann ich aber trotzdem verstehen, speziell wenn ggf. Leute lästig waren was ja bei der erhöhten Frequenz auch nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist. Oder wenn Radfahrer dort hirnlos oder viel zu schnell hinunterfahren (wobei dafür waren eh bereits Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer montiert) was leider auch öfters passiert.

Andererseits muss man aber auch sagen, dass das daneben zugebaute Ferienhaus selbst mit "_*Direkt vor der Haustür befinden sich   die beliebtesten Wanderwege und Mountainbike Strecken der Stadt.*_" beworben wird. Auf einem Bild sieht man auch die besagte Straße.








						Ferienwohnung Salzburg, AT: Ferienhäuser & mehr | FeWo-direkt
					

Salzburg, AT: Über 1.500 Ferienwohnungen & Ferienhäuser ab € 93 pro Nacht mit Bewertungen für kurze & lange Aufenthalte, darunter Ferienhäuser, Ferienwohnungen & mehr. Ideal für Familien, Gruppen, Paare. Eine große Auswahl für Ihren Urlaub bei FeWo-direkt.




					www.fewo-direkt.de


----------



## Helselot (26. Februar 2021)

Ich bin, seit ich bike (über3 Jahre), noch nie am Gaisberg gefahren, weil mir das alles (Wanderer, MTB, Autos, Paraglider ect.) zu überlaufen ist! Der Nutzungsdruck von ein paar 100.000 Einwohnern im Ballungsraum, alleine für diesen "Berg", ist ernorm.   Kein Wunder, dass die Stadt bei schönem Wetter regelmäßig die Straße für Autos sperrt. Dann dürfen nur mehr Wander, Biker und die Leute mt dem Bus auf den Gipfel. Ich finde diese Regelung sehr gut!


----------



## Helselot (4. März 2021)

Good News aus dem Süden Salzburgs! 😍


----------



## MUFC (6. März 2021)

gerade auf ö3 gehört: es wird sich über skitourengeher geschwert, dass sie den wald kaputt machen und das wild verschrekcen - ob das die jäger mit ihren suvs nicht tun ist wohl eine andere frage 

jedenfalls hat der "chef" vom tiroler jägerverband gesprochen und gemeint, dass es in zukunft wohl geschützte gegenden geben wird, wo ski- und mtbverbote sind, es dafür aber auch freigegebene zonen geben wird/soll/kann - sprich örtliche raumplanung.
hier ab sekunde 22:





						Ö3-Nachrichten - Ö3 Programm
					






					oe3.orf.at
				




wenn so etwas von einem jäger kommt, hat das eigentlich schon mal etwas zu heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sivispacem (6. März 2021)

Mit SUVs fährt man auch eher selten durch Jungkulturen oder ansonsten querfeldein durchs Gelände, was im Übrigen für 4x4 verboten ist.


----------



## cbtp (6. März 2021)

In Artikelform auch hier: https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3093563/


----------



## MUFC (6. März 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> In Artikelform auch hier: https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3093563/



danke! ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass das bei ö3 stündlich mit den neuesten nachrichten aktualisiert


----------



## Helselot (8. März 2021)

Endlich mal ein offener Grundbesitzer. 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 Der soll andere motivieren, damit endlich was weiter geht! 😃


----------



## ruppidog (8. März 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> …Endlich mal ein offener Grundbesitzer.…



Sicherlich das schwarze Schaf in der Nachbarschaft..


----------



## Helselot (8. März 2021)

Da kannst du Recht haben, wenn man den Schluss des Artikels so liest, was der LK Vertreter so von sich gibt.


----------



## cbtp (8. März 2021)

Das Problem ist halt, dass ihm "nur" 2ha gehören ... alleine der Teil vom Gaisberg auf Salzburger Stadtgebiet, ohne die Flächen von den Gemeinden Elsbethen und Koppl, beträgt inkl. Wiesen und Verkehrsflächen knapp 700ha.


----------



## scratch_a (8. März 2021)

"Ein Wald ist ein Arbeitsplatz, kein Spielplatz" ...und zum erholen gehen die Österreicher in den Keller? 
Zumindest sind mit dieser Argumentation sämtliche Naturschutzargumente auch hinfällig.


----------



## Stevie8 (9. März 2021)

Es ist und bleibt krank: 
. Im Wald hat der Pöbel nichts zu suchen
. Der Wald dient nur dem Besitzer 
. Der Besitzer darf sich erholen
. Der Besitzer macht Geld damit

Und jetzt der Clou:
. Der Besitzer macht so viel Geld damit das er Fichten-Monokulturen gesetzt hat, weil die den Gewinn maximieren 
. Die Fichten sterben wegen fehlender Klimaresistenz 
. Der Steuerzahler zahlt das Waldpaket für einen gesünderen Wald wo er nicht erwünscht ist, weil das ein Arbeitsplatz ist und kein Spielplatz. 

Yeheeeeiii🤪


----------



## Helselot (9. März 2021)

Biketrail am Gaisberg: Verhandlungen laufen
					

Die Pläne für einen Mountainbike-Trail am Gaisberg nehmen Form an:  Acht der insgesamt neun betroffenen Grundbesitzer  seien dem Projekt gegenüber grundsätzlich positiv eingestellt, heißt es von dem für Sport zuständigen SPÖ-Vizebürgermeister Bernhard Auinger. Vor allem Haftungsfragen sorgen...




					salzburg.orf.at
				




Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht! 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxderbayer (9. März 2021)

Ich versteh beim Thema um den Gaisberg zwei Sachen nicht:
1. Die Kosten:
In einem Ballungsraum wie Salzburg, mit einer riesigen Anzahl an Bikern, und einem stetig wachsendem Bikeverein (MTB Salzburg) der sich für ein legales Angebot am Gaisberg einsetzt, muss es wohl möglich sein so einen Trail ehrenamtlich zu planen und zu bauen. Damit wär die Kostenhürde vom Tisch bzw wesentlich kleiner, und die Biker würden ihr Image aufpolieren (im Sinne von nicht nur fordern sondern auch wirklich dafür arbeiten)
2. Haftungs-/Betreiberfrage:
Genau dieser Bikeverein kann die Strecke auch betreiben. Es gibt kostengünstige Versicherungen für Vereine (zb. Bundessportorganisation). Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll wenn zb die Stadt als Betreiber einspringt, aber gerade bei einem Projekt welches es vorher in Salzburg noch nicht gegeben hat muss der Verein Verantwortung übernehmen. Der Vorteil daran ist, dass man später die statistischen Mittel hat um zu zeigen, dass die Haftungsfrage nicht so brisant ist, wie gedacht und dadurch dann bei späteren Strecken die Wegehalterschaft auf die Stadt auslagern kann.

Natürlich bin ich kein Salzburger und kenne die genauen Umstände nicht, aber mit dem was nach außen hin kommuniziert wird scheint es so, als würde da der falsche Ansatz gewählt werden.


----------



## Helselot (9. März 2021)

Super geschrieben!   Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, ist der Cage (Skatepark) auch nur duch die massive Vereinsarbeit von Rollbrett möglich geworden. Der ganze Betonpark hat 300.00-400.000 Euro gekostet und irgendwann hat die Stadt nach Jahren des Stillstands dann eingelenkt. Heute wird der Park sehr stark genutzt und hat in Östereich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, da er überdacht ist.
Am Gaisberg wird sowashoffentlich auch möglich sein. Nur sind dort soviele Interessensgruppen eingebunden, was das ganze viel schwieriger macht. Wie du schon schreibst, gibt es im Ballungsraum Salzburg sehr viele Biker. Irgendwo habe ich mal von ca. 30.000 Bikerns gelesen. Wieviele davon wirklich Trailfahren weiß ich nicht. Aber das sind sicher einige 1.000. Mit einem einzge legalen Trail wird man diesem Thema nicht her werden. Da gehören schon min. 2-3 legalisiert, damit sich das ganze aufteilt. Nachdem nun täglich Neuigkeiten medial publiziert werden, bin ich grad sehr positiv gestimmt und hoffe, dass wenigstens mal ein Shared Trail, den alle Könnerstufen fahren können, legalisiert wird. Die Trailpflege wird halt ein großes Thema sein, wenn dann täglich 100e runterballern. Wäre geil, wenn die Trails (Wanderwege) so naturbelassen, wie möglich werden.


----------



## maxderbayer (9. März 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Shared Trails für Salzburg das absolut falsche Konzept, zumindest am Anfang. Das Angebot wird in Wirklichkeit nicht erweitert, dafür ist man auf den anderen Wegen noch ungerner gesehen. Bei Wanderern ist man trotzdem der Buhmann weil wir ihnen ja "den einen Weg weggenommen haben" , denn eines ist klar, ein offizieller Shared-Trail gleich neben SBG ist zum Wandern keine Gaudi mehr. Die Erosion könnt auch ein Problem werden, Wanderwege sind halt nicht zum Biken gemacht, ist dann auch für Wanderern leichter zu sehen ("die machen alles hin...")


----------



## Helselot (9. März 2021)

Am Gaisberg bin ich einfach zwiegespalten. Shared Trails wären die leichteste und vorallem kostengünstigste Variante endlich legale Möglichkeiten zu schaffen. Das müssen aber Trails sein, die nicht so stark von Wanderern frequentiert sind und nur wenig Anpassung bedürften. Leider ist das am Gaisberg fast unmöglich, da der Nutzungsdruck einfach enorm ist. Alleine in der Stadt Salzburg inkl. angrenzender Gemeinden auf österreichischen und bayrischen Gebiet sind 250.000-300.000 Einwohner.

Wir sind die letzten Jahre sehr oft nach Bayern ausgewichten und Trailtouren rund um den Thumsee in Bad Reichenhall und am Högl gefahren. Beide Gebiete kann man sich, außer der Forststraßen und bestehenden MTB Routen, zukünftig in die Haare schmieren. Der Grund, die Änderung der bayrischen Gesetzeslage, ist hier im Forum bekannt. Das ist so schade, da die Touren einfach super sind und man mit einem guten Gefühl fahren konnte. Auch die Single-Trails sind richtig geil und es ist was für alle Könnerstufen was dabei. Und das beste war, dass man von allen nett gegrüsst und nicht mit bösen Blicken konfrontiert wurde. Echt zum Rehren, dass das in Zukunft auf dieser Basis nicht mehr möglich ist.  Dabei haben wir durch das direkt angrenzende bayrische Gebeit, im Gegensatz zu anderen österreischischen Regionen, wenigstens die Möglichkeit legal unsere Touren zu fahren.


----------



## cbtp (9. März 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Der Grund, die Änderung der bayrischen Gesetzeslage, ist hier im Forum bekannt.



Das Gesetz wurde nicht geändert, und ist das gleiche wie vorher. Es ist eine Verordnung wie das Gesetz anzuwenden wäre – diese Verordnung ist aber durchaus nicht mit der gesetzlichen Lage und Rechtsprechung vereinbar.
Man braucht sich vor nix fürchten, außer das wohl mehr Radlverbotsschilder aufgestellt werden. Die meisten halt ohne jeglicher Basis, und vermutlich auch nicht so wie es in der Verordnung anzuwenden wäre. Voriges Jahr haben sie in Reichenhall ja schon auf einer Forststraße ein Radverbot versucht aufzustellen ...

Sprich – es wird wohl mehr Theater geben, aber als österr. Radlfahrer ist mans eh gewöhnt ... 
So schnell kann dir dort drüber keiner eine Strafe ausstellen.
Speziell beim Thumsee, oder auch der Stoißer gehört auch fast alles den Bayerischen Staatsforsten; da sind zwar z.T. auch jetzt schon Fahrverbotsschilder gehängt (Teisenberg/Inzeller Richtung), aber auf Rückfrage haben die dort selbst nicht gewusst wie die dort hingekommen sind ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man sollte sich wegen dieser unsäglichen VwV das Radlfahren in Bayern nicht verleiden lassen.


Ihr habt in Österreich Euren ÖAV, der sich für das Radfahren auf Forststraßen einsetzt, wir den DAV.


----------



## Helselot (9. März 2021)

OK! Dann werde ich, wenns wieder möglich ist, trotzdem noch die feinen Touren auf bayrischen Gebiet fahren. Man muss das ganze Theater eh auf sich zukommen lassen. Vielleicht ist es viel Lärm um nix.   Im Gebiet südlich von München ist der Nutzungsdruck sicher viel höher als bei uns im BGL/TS Gebiet.


----------



## Helselot (9. März 2021)

Es ist so fein drüber bei den Nachbarn. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. Das Gebiet rund um Salzburg gehört einfach zusammen, egal welches Land auf welcher Seite der Saalach ist.


----------



## MUFC (9. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ihr habt in Österreich Euren ÖAV, der sich für das Radfahren auf Forststraßen einsetzt, wir den DAV.



aber wer fährt gerne einen forstweg wieder runter? 
leider ist man auch hier illegal unterwegs
aber ja, forstweg ist besser als nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2021)

@MUFC: Die Voraussetzungen in Bayern unterscheiden sich diametral von denen in Österreich - von daher ist der Blickwinkel entscheidend.


franzam schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: Meiner Erfahrung in solchen Runden nach würde so eine VwV nicht durchgehen, wenn sich bei einer Gesprächsrunde ein Verband mit 1,3 Mio Mitgliedern dagegen positioniert hätte
> 
> -> ergo hat es in diesem Fall der DAV ...


----------



## Jefe (16. März 2021)

...ich wundere mich wirklich, normalerweise ist in Österreich doch das Wörtchen "Tourismus" die absolute Garantie mit jedem noch so abwegigen Ding durch zu kommen. Siehe die Skigebiete, da werden einfach mal irgendwelche Bergrücken weggesprengt und Fakten geschaffen, hinter wird`s dann nachträglich legalisiert. Vielleicht sollte man ja die Schiene versuchen, die Festspiele und der Mozart Bonus kann doch nicht genug sein... ;-)


----------



## cbtp (18. März 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Alleine in der Stadt Salzburg inkl. angrenzender Gemeinden auf österreichischen und bayrischen Gebiet sind 250.000-300.000 Einwohner.



Bzgl. Salzburg dürfte die Chance offenbar jetzt recht groß sein, dass ein Waldstück mit ca. 100 Höhenmeter in Großgmain legalisiert wird, wie man hier lesen kann: https://www.mtb-salzburg.at/post/wer-hilft-dem-wird-geholfen

Eigentlich eine super schöne Geschichte die durchaus als Vorbild dienen sollte für Radfahrer aber auch Eigentümer. Der Wald wurde seit vielen Jahren nicht bewirtschaftet, nun forstet der Eigentümer den Wald auf und der lokale MTB-Verein organisiert für ein paar Tage einige Helfer und Verpflegung für Arbeiten die auch ohne großartiger Erfahrung durchgeführt werden können.

Im Gegenzug wird den MTBlern ermöglicht dort den Gegebenheiten entsprechende Strecken anzulegen – alles offiziell und frei zugänglich.

Da sieht man wie gut es bei entsprechender Kommunikation und ohne Vorbehalte von beiden Seiten aus funktionieren kann – sofern gewollt wird. Radfahrer können durchaus auch bei Arbeiten mithelfen bzw. können über einen allfälligen Verein bzw. Organisation schnell (und unentgeltlich) eine größere Menge von Arbeitsstunden ableisten, im Gegenzug gibt der Eigentümer die Erlaubnis einen Weg legal befahren zu dürfen, oder gar anzulegen (wo sich die Radfahrer auch selbst darum kümmern).
Plötzlich sind viele Probleme mit denen sonst argumentiert wird, keinerlei Problem mehr.

Sowas kann man nur unterstützen.


----------



## Helselot (18. März 2021)

@cbtp: Das sind ja mal super News! 🙏🙏🙏🙏Ich kenne glaub ich den Besitzer von früher, da ich ich mit ihm viel skaten war. Dem muss ich mal schreiben und nachfragen, ob er der "guade Lackl" ist, der uns Bikern vl. endlich mal eine legale Möglichkeit anbietet.


----------



## Helselot (18. März 2021)

Der Grundbesitzer ist genau ein Bekannter von mir! 😌


----------



## cbtp (10. Mai 2021)

Alte Themen einmal neu verpackt –> Kennzeichnungspflicht für E-Biker, und ein bereits vorhandenes MTB-Wegenetz von Klagenfurt bis Gibraltar 

Und in der Headline der Vermerk auf Trails, obwohl das im Artikel gar nicht thematisiert wird. 









						Forstwirtschaft: Mountainbike-Trails bringen Förster auf die Barrikaden
					

Christian Benger, der wiedergewählte Obmann der "Land & Forst Betriebe Kärnten" (LFBK) stellt klar: "Die Forststraße ist ein Arbeitsplatz, kein Spielplatz, und muss reserviert für Arbeitsmaschinen- und Lkw-Transporte sein!




					www.meinbezirk.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (10. Mai 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> Alte Themen einmal neu verpackt –> Kennzeichnungspflicht für E-Biker, und ein bereits vorhandenes MTB-Wegenetz von Klagenfurt bis Gibraltar
> 
> Und in der Headline der Vermerk auf Trails, obwohl das im Artikel gar nicht thematisiert wird.
> 
> ...


Genau! 
Forststraßen werden nur noch vom Forst / dem Waldbesitzer und eventuell von Jägern befahren. 
Radfahrer und Fußgänger machen mit ihren grobstolligen Schlappen die schönen Forststraßen in null Komma nichts kaputt. - > Waldverbot! 

Abseits der Wege dürfen die Wälder weder begangen noch befahren werden - > Weg mit all diesem Lumpenpack mit oder ohne Stöcke in der Hand, mit oder ohne Räder unter dem Arsch! 

Dann ist endlich mal Ordnung im Forst!


----------



## leFafnir (10. Mai 2021)

Also Facebook sagt mir gerade immer das AT Mountainbiker liebt


----------



## Helselot (10. Mai 2021)

In letzter Zeit vermehren sich rund um Salzburg die Schilder, wo draufsteht, dass der Wanderweg videoüberwacht ist. Wie soll denn bitte sowas gehen?   Ebenfalls steht in riesigen, fetten Buchstaben: "Hier gilt das Forstgesetz"! Auch werden immer mehr große Baumstämme, die man nicht mehr überrollen kann, quer in die Wege gelegt. Es ist echt nur mehr zum Speiben!


----------



## DerohneName (10. Mai 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> Alte Themen einmal neu verpackt –> Kennzeichnungspflicht für E-Biker, und ein bereits vorhandenes MTB-Wegenetz von Klagenfurt bis Gibraltar
> 
> Und in der Headline der Vermerk auf Trails, obwohl das im Artikel gar nicht thematisiert wird.
> 
> ...


Fände ich fair, wenn die Waldbesitzer die Forststraßen aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssen. 

Solange die aber durch den Bund bzw. das Land subventioniert werden, finde ich solche Äußerungen anmaßend. 
Aber gut, passt super ins Narrativ vieler Großgrundbesitzer. Gewinn privatisiert aber alles andere soll der Staat zahlen. Zum Kotzen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (10. Mai 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit vermehren sich rund um Salzburg die Schilder, wo draufsteht, dass der Wanderweg videoüberwacht ist. Wie soll denn bitte sowas gehen?


Evtl. mal schlau machen ob dies nicht gegen geltendes Recht bezüglich Videoüberwachung eines öffentlich zugänglichen Raumes verstößt (gibt in AT sicherlich auch eine Datenschutzgesetz). Als Wanderer möchte ich schließlich nicht überall und von jedem gefilmt werden.


----------



## DerohneName (10. Mai 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Evtl. mal schlau machen ob dies nicht gegen geltendes Recht bezüglich Videoüberwachung eines öffentlich zugänglichen Raumes verstößt (gibt in AT sicherlich auch eine Datenschutzgesetz). Als Wanderer möchte ich schließlich nicht überall und von jedem gefilmt werden.


Es ist jedenfalls eine Verarbeitung von personenbezogenen Daten iSd DSG-VO, weil man das Gesicht erkennt. 

Also zumindest eine rechtliche Grauzone, wenn nicht sogar hier gesetzlich nicht gedeckt.


----------



## Stevie8 (10. Mai 2021)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Es ist jedenfalls eine Verarbeitung von personenbezogenen Daten iSd DSG-VO, weil man das Gesicht erkennt.
> 
> Also zumindest eine rechtliche Grauzone, wenn nicht sogar hier gesetzlich nicht gedeckt.


Ist keine Grauzone, das ist verboten. Theoretisch darf ich auch meinen Garten nicht überwachen, sobald ich auch den Gehsteig nur einen Meter am Video habe.



DerohneName schrieb:


> Fände ich fair, wenn die Waldbesitzer die Forststraßen aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssen.
> 
> Solange die aber durch den Bund bzw. das Land subventioniert werden, finde ich solche Äußerungen anmaßend.
> Aber gut, passt super ins Narrativ vieler Großgrundbesitzer. Gewinn privatisiert aber alles andere soll der Staat zahlen. Zum Kotzen.



Das trifft es einfach 1000%ig. Genau wie Subventionen für den Rückbau von 50 Jahren Fichtenmonokultur die erst Gewinn abgeworfen hat und jetzt eingeht.

Aber was gerade in Ö abgeht (Stichwort Akten/Vfgh/HBP) müssten wir eigentlich eh mit nassen Fetzen vorm Parlament stehen.


----------



## Jefe (10. Mai 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit vermehren sich rund um Salzburg die Schilder, wo draufsteht, dass der Wanderweg videoüberwacht ist. Wie soll denn bitte sowas gehen?


..vielleicht per Aufklärungsdrohne, zentral gesteuert aus dem Hauptquartier der Vereinigten Holzwirtschaft- und Jagdpächter Verbände in Kooperation mit dem Naturschutz- und Rotsocken Wanderverband.  ;-)


----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. Mai 2021)

Wildcams/Photofallen....die haben in verschärfter Ausführung auch Netz.....?!
Bedeutet für Indigene verschärfte Gesichtsbedeckung...


----------



## ruppidog (10. Mai 2021)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> …mit nassen Fetzen vorm Parlament stehen.…



Soll ich meine Fackel und Mistgabel auch mitbringen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (19. Mai 2021)

Hier: Sabotageakt auf offizieller Mountainbike-Strecke in der Wachau


----------



## cjbffm (19. Mai 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hier: Sabotageakt auf offizieller Mountainbike-Strecke in der Wachau


Das waren locals, da bin ich mir sicher.
Es ist zwar 25 Jahre her, aber ich hatte damals ein unangenehmes Erlebnis mit einem Waldbesitzer mit puterrotem Gesicht, welches es mir verleidet hat, noch einmal mit dem Fahrrad in den Wald zu fahren.

Ich bin dann immer unten geblieben. In den Weingärten gibt es ja genügend Wege (allerdings meistens in Asphalt), wo sich zum Glück niemand darüber aufregt, wenn man dort fährt. 

Ich muß hinzufügen, daß ich als Deutscher so etwas nicht kenne. Und ich komme auch aus einer Gegend (Frankfurt am Main), wo fast der gesamte Wald in weiter Umgebung (100 Kilometer Radius und mehr)  in öffentlicher Hand ist.


----------



## dopero (19. Mai 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hier: Sabotageakt auf offizieller Mountainbike-Strecke in der Wachau


Ich werde bestimmt nicht meinen Ad-Blocker deaktivieren, nur um das lesen zu dürfen.


----------



## cjbffm (19. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich werde bestimmt nicht meinen Ad-Blocker deaktivieren, nur um das lesen zu dürfen.


Ich konnte es vorhin trotz zweier Adblocker lesen. Jetzt, beim zweiten Aufruf, geht das nicht mehr.
Anscheinend begrenzt der Standard die Tagesdosis mit Adblocker auf einmal pro Tag.


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich werde bestimmt nicht meinen Ad-Blocker deaktivieren, nur um das lesen zu dürfen.


Das ist nicht mein Problem ,  da ist der Vorteil als Abonnentenleser geklärt


----------



## Helselot (19. Mai 2021)

Der Vorfall im Trailwerk Wachau ist nur noch krank! Wie wahnsinnig kann man sein sowas zu machen?!!?!?! Unglaublich wie hasserfüllt manche Menschen sind! War am Wochenende mit einem Freund am Hausberg spazieren, der mir die baulichen Maßnahmen auf den beliebtesten Strecken gegen uns Biker gezeigt hat. Von Schranken über fette Drahtzäune bis zu großen Hinweisschildern kann man dort alles finden. Ich hab dann zu ihm gesagt: Wenn man da runterfährt, kommt man sich echt vor wie ein Bankräuber, der vor der Polizei flieht!  Hoffentlich kommen bald legale Möglichkeiten. Bis dahin muss ich halt weiter draußen aus der Stadt fahren. Da hat man bis jetzt Gott sei Dank keine Probleme! 🙏 Oarg ist halt, dass man als Biker noch mehr gehasst, wie als  Skater. Echt traurig!


----------



## rpguagua (19. Mai 2021)

Hier in aller Kürze und gratis: https://www.trailwerk.at/closed


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Mai 2021)

Das schlimme dabei: Ziel erreicht mit der Aktion und (mit wenig Aufwand) alle Strecken gesperrt


----------



## Stevie8 (19. Mai 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Der Vorfall im Trailwerk Wachau ist nur noch krank! Wie wahnsinnig kann man sein sowas zu machen?!!?!?! Unglaublich wie hasserfüllt manche Menschen sind!


Ja gut warum vergiftet einer Katzen und Hunde... erwischt wird wahrscheinlich keiner. 

Das arge ist halt das es in einem öffentlichen Trailsystem im Grundbesitz der Kirche passiert ist und nicht auf einem Privatbesitz mit illegalen trails (wobei das auch keine Rechtfertigung wäre).

Und leider ist ja das Ziel wirklich erreicht. Vielleicht sogar nachhaltig, wenn die Versicherungen aussteigen oder die Kirche keinen Bock auf solche Akte auf eigenem Grund hat.

Aber auch über den Radweg am urban loritz Platz hat einer was gespannt. Mitten in Wien. 

Dazu fällt mir nur Prohaskas Aussage zu "Fans" im Stadion ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Mai 2021)

Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



... so ist das:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ihr habt in Österreich Euren ÖAV, der sich für das Radfahren auf Forststraßen einsetzt, wir den DAV.


----------



## cbtp (3. Mai 2022)

Positive vibrations:
In Linz sieht man wie die Zusammenarbeit zwischen MTBlern und Grundbesitzer funktionieren kann. 

Nebenbei wieder ein Platz auf der Landkarte weniger ohne offiziellem Trailangebot (auch wenn das neue Angebot für den riesigen Ballungsraum trotzdem noch ausbaufähig ist).


----------



## Tilman (3. Mai 2022)

Sollten Mountainbiker auf allen Forststraßen fahren dürfen?
					

In Österreich ist das Mountainbiken auf Forst- und Wanderwegen verboten. Ausgenommen sind nur ausdrücklich freigegebene Mountainbike-Strecken. Sollte sich das ändern? Stimmt ab!




					www.noen.at
				




Da sollte man sich beteiligen, sieht aktuell verflucht contra-mäßig aus!

Die Argumentation der Waldbesitzer ist so unterirdisch, daß man´s kaum glaubt.

Und um das nochmal festzuhalten, in D darf man im Wald auf Wegen (in Baden-Württemberg breiter als 2m)  auf eigene Gefahr (also unter Hinnahme waldwegtypischer Gefahren) biken, egal, wem sie gehören, d.h. auch im Privatwald.


----------



## magas (4. Mai 2022)

an alle Österreicher hier im Forum - mitabstimmen; denn aktuell ist der Stand mit 66,4 % contra zu 33,6 % pro.

Allerdings ist die NÖN sicher ein pro Bauern-Landbesitzer-Jäger Blatt - also mitmachen und abstimmen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (4. Mai 2022)

magas schrieb:


> an alle Österreicher hier im Forum - mitabstimmen


Ich hab mal für Ja geklickt, als Nicht-Österreicher - wurde nicht abgefragt
=> vielleicht in einem größeren Kreis darauf hinweisen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. Mai 2022)

ich bin Deutscher und mache oft Urlaub in Österreich, das zählt auch also habe ich abgestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (4. Mai 2022)

die regelung bisher ist echt komplett geisteskrank.


----------



## dopero (4. Mai 2022)

Da passen die Argumente Ausreden des Präsidenten des Verbands Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich ja sehr gut dazu.
Mit fast allen der "Argumente" könnte man auch die Wanderer wieder von den Forststrassen ausschließen. Den Wanderern scheint das aber nicht im geringsten klar zu sein.


----------



## magas (4. Mai 2022)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> die regelung bisher ist echt komplett geisteskrank.



das passiert dann wenn konservative Regierungen die ihren Wählerschichten gefallen müssen zu lange die Geschicke eines Landes führen.

Es ist noch nicht allzu lange her, daß wir ein freies Betretungsrecht des Waldes bekommen haben (Anfang der 1970er Jahre) unter einer sozialistischen Regierung.

Aber was willst von einem Land erwarten das ebenfalls erst in den 1960er Jahren ein Gesetz aus 1811 reformiert hat, das die Stellung der Frau in der Familie behandelt.

Da kannst Dir vorstellen, wie lange es dauert bis das generelle Befahren von Forststraßen in Österreich erlaubt ist.


----------



## magas (4. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Da passen die Argumente Ausreden des Präsidenten des Verbands Land&Forst Betriebe Österreich ja sehr gut dazu.
> Mit fast allen der "Argumente" könnte man auch die Wanderer wieder von den Forststrassen ausschließen. Den Wanderern scheint das aber nicht im geringsten klar zu sein.



bin mir sicher das dies den Herren in grün und dessen Vorsitzenden gefallen würde, wenn auch das niedere Volke zu Fuße aus dem Wald verbannt werden würde. 

Zurück zur Monarchie und alle Macht dem Adel.


----------



## magas (4. Mai 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich bin Deutscher und mache oft Urlaub in Österreich, das zählt auch also habe ich abgestimmt!



Danke das Du abgestimmt hast und es freut mich, daß Du gerne und oft in Österreich Urlaub machst, weil ja der Tourismus eine sehr hohe wirtschaftliche Bedeutung für Österreich hat und wenn das mal durch z.B. durch Corona nicht so läuft, dann jammert eine ganze Branche; jedoch hat der Tourismus und deren Vertreter in unserer Sache vollkommen gepennt und nix unternommen; daher wäre hier der größte Druck auf die Landeskaiser möglich.


----------



## ruppidog (4. Mai 2022)

Nicht ganz wahr, noch nicht die Radfahrland Österreich Werbung vom Fremdenverkehrsverband gesehen ?


----------



## magas (4. Mai 2022)

You Like it ? Bike it !


----------



## Helselot (4. Mai 2022)

Mich fasziniert das Projekt in Linz am Pfenningberg. Hier hat der Verein echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Hut ab! 👋 Sowas ist derzeit in Salzburg Stadt unvorstellbar, obwohl schon jahrelang ein Trail vom Gaisberg angekündigt wurde und der Vizebürgermeister mit dem Gaisbergkoordinator noch vor kurzen überzeugt vor dem zukünftigen Streckenverlauf posiert haben. Ob das alles nur Show ist, weiß ich leider nicht! Ich denke natürlich positiv und hoffe, dass sich bald mal was tut! Es wäre zu geil!


----------



## dopero (4. Mai 2022)

magas schrieb:


> …jedoch hat der Tourismus und deren Vertreter in unserer Sache vollkommen gepennt und nix unternommen; daher wäre hier der größte Druck auf die Landeskaiser möglich.


Die haben das doch genau richtig gemacht. Jeder MTB Tourist ist auf die erlaubte und kostenpflichtige Infrastruktur angewiesen.
Das die eigene Bevölkerung keine Möglichkeit hat vor der eigenen Haustür MTB fahren zu gehen, interessiert doch den Tourismus und dessen Vertreter nicht.


----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2022)

magas schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die NÖN sicher ein pro Bauern-Landbesitzer-Jäger Blatt


 das mal sicher...
Die Abstimmung einer Freizeit-Sport-Zeitschrift wäre ähnlich aussagekräftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Mai 2022)

"Sollten Mountainbiker auf allen Forststraßen fahren dürfen?"
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.

Btw. schadet diese Frage den Mountainbikern in Österreich mehr als sie ihnen nützt.
Die Diskussion und die Argumente sind ja nicht neu ... und müßig.

... und nicht zuletzt auch aufgrund der lokal unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen des Tourismus, wird sich in A nichts ändern, wenn jeder nur an seinen Berg denkt.


----------



## cbtp (4. Mai 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Mich fasziniert das Projekt in Linz am Pfenningberg. Hier hat der Verein echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Hut ab! 👋 Sowas ist derzeit in Salzburg Stadt unvorstellbar, obwohl schon jahrelang ein Trail vom Gaisberg angekündigt wurde und der Vizebürgermeister mit dem Gaisbergkoordinator noch vor kurzen überzeugt vor dem zukünftigen Streckenverlauf posiert haben. Ob das alles nur Show ist, weiß ich leider nicht! Ich denke natürlich positiv und hoffe, dass sich bald mal was tut! Es wäre zu geil!



Vor zwei Wochen war die Grob-Trassierung des Gaisberg-Trails laut MTB-Salzburg. Nachdem jetzt fast alles über Bundesforstgrund läuft, sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben die das ganze Projekt wieder zu Sturz bringen könnten (dieses Mal wurde ja auch mit der Landesumweltanwaltschaft gesprochen ...). Wird halt eine Weile dauern wegen des eher suboptimalen Geländes (massive Bauarbeiten notwendig bei der steilen Schattseite) und der hohen Kosten.

Ich denke die einzigen Hindernisse könnten jetzt lediglich wieder ein arger Winter mit viel Schneebruch sein, oder dass die Trailbaufirmen keine Zeit haben (verspäteter Baustart), bzw. das Budget erhöht werden muss.


----------



## cbtp (4. Mai 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und nicht zuletzt auch aufgrund der lokal unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen des Tourismus, wird sich in A nichts ändern, wenn jeder nur an seinen Berg denkt.



Aktuell setzen die meisten Regionen auf "Genuss-Mountainbiken" um dem Legalisierungsthema zu entgehen, aber schnell auf den MTB-Zug aufspringen zu können. Sprich: Mountainbiken wird auf Routen geleitet mit erhöhtem Asphaltanteil (dafür aber eh Nebenstraßen und Güterwege), oder der auf öffentliche Straßen die nicht asphaltiert wurden um nur recht wenig Energie/Streckenanteil mit Gestattungsverträgen zur Forststraßennutzung oder gar Trails aufwenden zu müssen.

Wohlgemerkt: Da werden dann "_Genuss-Trails"_ mit 95% Asphaltanteil beworben ...
Vorteil: Mit diesen "Genuss-Trails" lässt auch ideal das Graveln vermarkten ohne neue Wege ausschildern zu müssen. Irgendwo vor ein paar Monaten hab ich eh ein Beispiel aus dem Salzkammergut gepostet wo ein und die selbe Stelle mit Gravelbikes, Enduros und für ein XC-Rennen beworben wurde; beim Gravel-Thema sogar in die falsche Richtung (unfahrbar...) photographiert.

Ich hab aber gesehen, dass in DE ähnlich mit dem Genuss-Mountainbiken geworben wird, wobei dort der Asphaltanteil schon beträchtlich niedriger ist.


----------



## dopero (4. Mai 2022)

In AT hat man durch den Wintersport jahrzehntelange Übung darin, die Touristen umfangreich abzukassieren und die eigene Bevölkerung trotzdem maximal einzuschränken.
Rodeln und Bobfahren gelten als „befahren“ und sind deswegen dem MTB fahren gleichgestellt. Deswegen nur auf markierten Routen zulässig.
Skifahren und Tourengehen gelten als „betreten“. Deswegen eigentlich erlaubt. Außer im Bereich von Aufstiegshilfen. Dort nur auf markierten Routen erlaubt. Verboten im Bereich um 500 m beidseitig der Aufstiegshilfen/Piste/markierten Abfahrten und in einem Umkreis um die Bergstation, der innerhalb 30 Minuten zu Fuß zu erreichen ist.
Bei der Dichte der Infrastruktur für den Skisport, bleibt da kaum was für das legale Betreten übrig.
(Info dazu)

IMHO
Deswegen wird es nie eine Öffnung für den Radverkehr geben, denn dann würden all diese absurden Regelungen ebenfalls zur Debatte stehen.


----------



## edwardje (4. Mai 2022)

1.) Forststraßen werden von Mountainbikern zumeist nur bergauf benützt. Bergab geht es dann quer durch den Wald.

Sagt ein erzkonservative korrupte övp Typ der nicht mal ein Dreirad beherrscht auf Ebene fläche…


2.) Das Risiko am Berg, wenn Radfahrer in Verbindung mit Wanderern und Lkw schnell abwärts fahren, ist für alle unzumutbar.

Der lkw muss schnell fahren damit die übertriebene hohe Holz Preise Nachfahren kann…

3.) Viele Forststraßen sind für Fahrräder nicht geeignet, sondern für Waldarbeit und Werksverkehr gebaut. Bei einer Freigabe hätte der Wegehalter die volle Verantwortung für die gefahrlose Benützbarkeit.

Die Wege würden mit öffentliches Geld finanziert……..Der die diese Gelder empfangen haben zahlen weniger Steuer wie alle andere ÖsterreicherInnen….


4.) Der Waldbesitzer muss die vielfachen Anforderungen an den Wald ausgleichen können. Die Nachteile für eine ganzheitlich nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung des Waldes stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den Vorteilen für einige Sportler.


Nachhaltig mit 60 Tonnen alles kaputt fahren…… siehe Bild unten...


5.) Es gibt fast überall Möglichkeiten, Strecken für den Radsport und speziell für Mountainbike zu vereinbaren. Die haben sich bewährt.

Wo gibts die in Österreich????Sie meinen der Schweiz usw…


6.) Eine generelle Freigabe wäre eine freche Enteignung der Eigentümer der Forststraßen.

Ich kaufe mich jetzt auch für 2 Euro pro Quadratmeter ein Grundstück sowie die Großgrundbesitzer und erwarte dann auch noch dass ich dort herrschen kann wie jeder dier ein Haus baut und dann 200 Euro und mehr pro Quadratmeter zahlt…..


Der Typ rede so ein sch….unglaublich……
Dieses verbot zeigt mal wieder wie krank Österreich ist. Alle dürfen zahlen an ein korruptes System damit die Kriminellen besitzen können. Ich bin kein Kommunist, aber diese Herren gehören enteignet. Sie haben ihr Besitz aus Raub und öffentliches Geld erworben und meinen jetzt noch etwas zu sagen zu haben.


Unten mal ein paar Bilder wie mit unserem Wald umgegangen durch die nette ÖVP Herren……
Alles darf kaputt gemacht werden damit die Taschen voller Geld sind. Abholzung, Windmühlen, alles geht, sogar vergraben Elektro Kabel im Wanderweg. Am Ende geben wir die Radfahrer den schuld weil es proleten sind aus Sicht der ÖVP und diese sich noch wehren können weil die Gesetze so geschrieben sind.


----------



## dopero (4. Mai 2022)

edwardje schrieb:


> Die Wege würden mit öffentliches Geld finanziert……..Der die diese Gelder empfangen haben zahlen weniger Steuer wie alle andere ÖsterreicherInnen….


Und ganz nebenbei auch mit EU Fördergeldern.

Rahmenbedingungen (des BMNT) für den Forststraßenbau

DURCHFÜHRUNGSBESCHLUSS DER KOMMISSION


----------



## Stevie8 (4. Mai 2022)

edwardje schrieb:


> 1.) Forststraßen werden von Mountainbikern zumeist nur bergauf benützt. Bergab geht es dann quer durch den Wald.
> 
> Sagt ein erzkonservative korrupte övp Typ der nicht mal ein Dreirad beherrscht auf Ebene fläche…
> 
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen die Förderung damit der Wald zukunftsfit gemacht wird. Weil die Elite ja zur Gewinnmaximierung Fichtenmonos gesetzt hat um Geld zu machen, kriegen sie jetzt Geld vom Steuerzahler damit sie was anderes setzen (sic!).

Aber was soll man sagen. War am Maiaufmarsch. Peinlich wenige Leute dort. Offenbar ist es eh wurscht, Österreich wählt weiter konservativ. Gibt ja unzählige supersaubere Erfolgsprojekte - siehe grad in Voralberg...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. Mai 2022)

@Stevie8 
Aber was soll man in AT noch wählen?

Im großen und ganzen gehe ich davon aus dass sich in meinem MTB leben nichts mehr gravierend an der Situation zum Besseren ändern wird.


----------



## bone0815 (4. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei auch mit EU Fördergeldern.


Ich kenne einen Forstweg mit Gatter ,  natürlich Hinweis : Fahrverbot Forstweg und Achtung Bären beschildert....Ich kenn den Weg seit min. 30 Jahre...
Keine Ahnung wie lang es diese Eu Förderungen schon gibt...aber da hing auch mal eine Tafel : Projekt gefördert mit Eu und Steuergeld.....die Tafel ist weg...man sieht sogar noch die Umrisse wo sie war ......Die hing gefühlt vor 30Jahren schon dort ist aber vor ca.8 Jahren verschwunden.......so läuft dass........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (5. Mai 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @Stevie8
> Aber was soll man in AT noch wählen?


🤣 ja diese Frage ist im Moment wirklich nicht leicht zu beantworten...

Faszinierend/Beschämend finde ich nur aktuell die Dichte an Politikern vor Gericht. 
Und das - zum Thema - sicher die Verbandlung mit Großgrundbesitz in der Frage betreten/befahren des Waldes sicher konservativ eher nicht so zielführend ist. Aber ist nur eine kleine Facette.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Mai 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Ich hab aber gesehen, dass in DE ähnlich mit dem Genuss-Mountainbiken geworben wird, wobei dort der Asphaltanteil schon beträchtlich niedriger ist.


Zumindest für Sachsen kann ich sagen, dass es insoweit einfacher ist, als dass der größte Waldverwalter (Sachsenforst) gegen entsprechendes Geld gerne Gestattungsverträge schließt.
Das Problem ist die Finanzierung, da man aus gutem Grund kein Geld für das Radfahren in der freien Natur verlangen darf. Deswegen lässt man sich halt Konzepte wie den Stoneman oder ähnliches einfallen.


----------



## edwardje (8. Juni 2022)

Heute in ORF…..
es wäre schön gewesen wenn die orf mal ein Betrag machen würde der seriös sein würde…
und die Realität darstellt….





__





						Livestreams – ORF-TVthek
					

Nachrichten, Magazine, Dokumentationen, Diskussionen, Kultur, Sport, Shows, Comedys, Filme, Serien, Regional- und Kindersendungen: Die Videoplattform ORF-TVthek bietet mehr als 200 ORF-TV-Sendungen als Livestream und Video-on-Demand an. Die Videoarchive erlauben zudem einen Blick ins ORF-Archiv...




					tvthek.orf.at
				





Beim nächsten Jager oder Grundbesitzer der mich anhält werde ich sagen……ich habe ein ORF Sendung gesehen und komme jetzt als Tourist Biken bei euch..


----------



## Elwood_huang (8. Juni 2022)

edwardje schrieb:


> Heute in ORF…..


Da läuft nur Werbung und dann Schlager.


----------



## cbtp (8. Juni 2022)

edwardje schrieb:


> Heute in ORF…..
> es wäre schön gewesen wenn die orf mal ein Betrag machen würde der seriös sein würde…
> und die Realität darstellt….
> 
> ...



Das ist doch die Sendung wo sie voriges Jahr quer durch die Wiese gefahren sind, bzw. auch auf einem illegalen Weg gefilmt haben  😅


----------



## Helselot (16. August 2022)

Rund um Salzburg wird aktuell viel durch dicke quergelegte Bäume unfahrbar gemacht. Mein Hometrail wurde gerade so adaptiert, dass man nur mehr schwer durchfahren kann. Es geht, aber es ist riskant. ): War vorigen Freitag wiedermal in Saalbach und es war einfach super lustig! (; Mit Essen und hinfahrt bist halt dann gleich mal 80-100 Euro los. Das kann und ich will ich mir nicht leisten. ): Ich hoffe auf den legalen Gaisbergtrail von dem ich leider seit Monaten nix gehört hab. Sonst muss man halt mal schieben oder stehenbleiben. Besser als gar nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (16. August 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Rund um Salzburg wird aktuell viel durch dicke quergelegte Bäume unfahrbar gemacht. Mein Hometrail wurde gerade so adaptiert, dass man nur mehr schwer durchfahren kann. Es geht, aber es ist riskant. ): War vorigen Freitag wiedermal in Saalbach und es war einfach super lustig! (; Mit Essen und hinfahrt bist halt dann gleich mal 80-100 Euro los. Das kann und ich will ich mir nicht leisten. ): Ich hoffe auf den legalen Gaisbergtrail von dem ich leider seit Monaten nix gehört hab. Sonst muss man halt mal schieben oder stehenbleiben. Besser als gar nicht fahren.



Welchen Trail meinst du? Gaisberg ist derzeit ja ohnehin eher gesperrt wegen Forstarbeiten ...








						Gaisberg-Rundwanderweg in Koppl wochenlang gesperrt
					

Der Borkenkäfer sorgt für eine fünfwöchige Sperre des Gaisberg-Rundwanderwegs in Koppl. Wegen Forstarbeiten ist ein Durchgang ab Montag nicht möglich.




					www.salzburg24.at


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (16. August 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Rund um Salzburg wird aktuell viel durch dicke quergelegte Bäume unfahrbar gemacht. Mein Hometrail wurde gerade so adaptiert, dass man nur mehr schwer durchfahren kann. Es geht, aber es ist riskant. ): War vorigen Freitag wiedermal in Saalbach und es war einfach super lustig! (; Mit Essen und hinfahrt bist halt dann gleich mal 80-100 Euro los. Das kann und ich will ich mir nicht leisten. ): Ich hoffe auf den legalen Gaisbergtrail von dem ich leider seit Monaten nix gehört hab. Sonst muss man halt mal schieben oder stehenbleiben. Besser als gar nicht fahren.


Keine Angst! Das mit rumliegenden Bäumen hat sich bald erledigt, dank des Borkenkäfers und unserem Raubbau an der Umwelt. :-/
Wenn Du wissen willst wie es in 5 Jahren aussieht empfehle ich einen Blick auf aktuelle Fotos aus dem Harz. 😫


----------



## sebhunter (16. August 2022)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Keine Angst! Das mit rumliegenden Bäumen hat sich bald erledigt, dank des Borkenkäfers und unserem Raubbau an der Umwelt. :-/


....und den Brennholzpreisen ☝️😉


----------



## tane (16. August 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Rund um Salzburg wird aktuell viel durch dicke quergelegte Bäume unfahrbar gemacht. Mein Hometrail wurde gerade so adaptiert, dass man nur mehr schwer durchfahren kann. ...


nichts erfreut Försters/Jägers Herz mehr, als jemandem seine Freude zu vermiesen. Was für eine elende Existenz solche Typen führen.
Bei uns am Anninger haben sie mal vor Jahren einen von den jungen Wilden angelegten, "illegalen" Trail mit massivem Arbeitseinsatz unbrauchbar gemacht. Da müssen sie ganz schön lange mit der Kettensäge gewütet haben, haben sie auch relativ "intelligent" gemacht: auf dem Trail sind die Baumkronen gelegen, da war kein durchkommen. Da waren sie sicher glücklich.
Na, hat nicht lange gedauert - & der Trail hat sich, flowig die neuen Hindernisse umfahrend zu Tale geschlängelt...Youth had found a way!


----------



## Helselot (16. August 2022)

Zum Rehren🤬 neue Brücke verkürzt und den Stamm eingegraben🤦‍♂️


----------



## ruppidog (16. August 2022)

Kann man doch schick drüber fahren ?


----------



## Helselot (16. August 2022)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Kann man doch schick drüber fahren ?


Kann eh sein!😅 Ich habs noch nicht probiert aber es ist schon sehr eng für den Reifen dazwischen und man muss nach dem Baumstamm gleich wieder lupfen.


----------



## cbtp (16. August 2022)




----------



## ruppidog (16. August 2022)

Fahrtechnik kann durch nix ersetzt werden, ausser durch noch bessere Fahrtechnik..

☝️


----------



## cbtp (16. August 2022)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik kann durch nix ersetzt werden, ausser durch noch bessere Fahrtechnik..
> 
> ☝️


Oder einfach schneller fahren. Geschwindigkeit regelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (17. August 2022)

tane schrieb:


> nichts erfreut Försters/Jägers Herz mehr, als jemandem seine Freude zu vermiesen. Was für eine elende Existenz solche Typen führen.
> Bei uns am Anninger haben sie mal vor Jahren einen von den jungen Wilden angelegten, "illegalen" Trail mit massivem Arbeitseinsatz unbrauchbar gemacht. Da müssen sie ganz schön lange mit der Kettensäge gewütet haben, haben sie auch relativ "intelligent" gemacht: auf dem Trail sind die Baumkronen gelegen, da war kein durchkommen. Da waren sie sicher glücklich.
> Na, hat nicht lange gedauert - & der Trail hat sich, flowig die neuen Hindernisse umfahrend zu Tale geschlängelt...Youth had found a way!


Das ist eh gängige Praxis - was sie halt nicht verstehen: für einen blockierten Weg (Teil) entstehen (auch durch Wanderer - die wollen viele Waldbesitzer ja auch nicht haben) zwei neue Umfahrungen...

Bei uns hat das einer jahrelang praktiziert (auch auf offiziellen Wanderwegen). Gab Beschwerden vom Alpenverein und Anreinern, etc. Schließlich hat er alle eingezäunt und es als Tannen Aufzucht deklariert (in dem Zaun steht kein einziger Tannen Setzling).


----------



## Helselot (17. August 2022)

Ich glaube, dass ich geländemässig ganz gut unterwegs bin und denke auf den Bildern schaut die Platzierung des Baumstamms einfacher aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Aber ein Bunnyhop vorm Baumstamm auf die Brücke wäre ein geiles Maneuver. HAHA


----------



## Helselot (17. August 2022)

Kaum redet man wieder von der Thematik taucht heute am Titel der SN dieser Bericht auf! Es tut sich hoffentlich was. Der aktuelle Zustand ist für alle Beteiligten nicht tragbar. 🙏


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. August 2022)

Leider steht da, wie so oft nur, "will" und nicht "gibt".
Irgendwem wird dazu schon wieder einfallen, warum das dann doch nicht geht.

Aber ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Helselot (17. August 2022)

Hab mir den Artikel gerade durchgelesen. Es soll am Dax Lueg ein Trail legalsiert werden. Dieser ist in der Endphase der Genehmigung. Da das mein Hometrailgebiet ist, bin ich echt gespannt, welcher das sein soll. Das wäre ja das geilste ever. 🙏 Es gibt dort viele Varianten von leicht bis schwer.


----------



## cbtp (17. August 2022)

edit bevor hier Blödsinn kommt


----------



## Helselot (17. August 2022)

Ich hoffe doch, dass der komplette Trail von oben bis unten ist und nicht nur der Teil mit dem Zettel vom Anwalt. LOL Das wäre ja irre! Der obere Teil des besagten Trails liegt ja im Bundesforstegebiet und der untere liegt auf Privatgrund. Mal schauen!  🙏 Das wäre zu geil! WTF  Dann müssten aber auch die steile Forststraße zum Trail von der Stadtseite und von Eugendorf aus die andere Zubringerstrecke legalsiert werden.


----------



## trailproof (18. August 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1535131
> Kaum redet man wieder von der Thematik taucht heute am Titel der SN dieser Bericht auf! Es tut sich hoffentlich was. Der aktuelle Zustand ist für alle Beteiligten nicht tragbar. 🙏


Diese Artikel kommen ja regelmäßig und es ist schön, dass sich immer Leute bemühen. Aber leider ist mit einem einfachen "Nein" eines einzigen Grundbesitzers wieder alles vorbei. Für jeden MTB Koordinator ist das eine unglaubliche Sysyphosarbeit - ich möchte den Job nicht haben...


----------



## Helselot (18. August 2022)

Ich hoffe doch, dass sich endlich was tut. Was teilweise rund um Salzburg an echt coolen Trails für Schilder (z.B. mit folgendem Slogan: "Hier gilt das Forstgesetz-Videoüberwachung") stehen, ist echt nimmer normal! Durch den Ebike Boom in Österreich müssen einfach zur Konfliktlösung andere Rahmenbedinungen her. 🙏
🙏  🙏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Durch den Ebike Boom in Österreich müssen einfach zur Konfliktlösung andere Rahmenbedinungen her.


Ein Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer wäre gut, denke ich. Wichtiger jedenfalls als irgendwelche gebauten Strecken.


----------



## DerohneName (18. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ein Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer wäre gut, denke ich. Wichtiger jedenfalls als irgendwelche gebauten Strecken.


Betretungsrecht gibt es eh, solange du das Fahrrad schiebst 

Es wäre so einfach: Einfach keine Haftung für den Eigentümer/ Pächter und ein Betretungsrecht.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. August 2022)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Betretungsrecht gibt es eh, solange du das Fahrrad schiebst
> 
> Es wäre so einfach: Einfach keine Haftung für den Eigentümer/ Pächter und ein Betretungsrecht.


Das mit der Haftung ist doch eh nur ein Gerücht das nicht haltbar ist soweit ich weiß!


----------



## Helselot (18. August 2022)

Ich hab in all den Jahren am MTB (4 Jahre in Summe mehr oder weniger aktiv) noch kein einziges Mal mit irgendjemanden Stress gehabt. Wäre schön, wenn das in Zukunft so weiter geht. Was man so liest, ist es in Bayern, wo wir glücklicherweise dran grenzen, aktuell auch nimmer so easy mit Singletrails. Beim letzten Mal war gar nix und man sah einige Biker. KA wie es aktuell im Gebirge rund um Bad Reichenhall ist! Ich werde sicher bald mal wieder hinfahren, um die Situation abzuchecken. Wenigestens sind dort Forststraßen legal!


----------



## trailproof (18. August 2022)

Helselot schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass sich endlich was tut. Was teilweise rund um Salzburg an echt coolen Trails für Schilder (z.B. mit folgendem Slogan: "Hier gilt das Forstgesetz-Videoüberwachung") stehen, ist echt nimmer normal! Durch den Ebike Boom in Österreich müssen einfach zur Konfliktlösung andere Rahmenbedinungen her. 🙏
> 🙏  🙏


Dafür reden/argumentieren/rennen/intervenieren wir seit über 30 Jahren. Mittlerweile habe ich die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben. Die Fronten haben sich eher noch verhärtet. Wenn ich mit befreundeten Jägern/Förstern rede sieht man erst, welche Aggression da dahintersteckt. Auch gut in einschlägigen Foren oder in Kommentaren nachzulesen. 
Und alle die glauben, mit einem einfachen Passus "auf eigene Gefahr" wäre es getan, liegen leider falsch. Am Ende jedes Gespräches bleibt nur übrig: "Es ist aber MEIN Grund und Boden." oder "Ich WILL euch einfach nicht." Der gelernte Österreicher gibt halt nur sehr schwer etwas für die Allgemeinheit her was vom Erbschaftsrecht her ihm gehört 

Tipp: der letzte Alpenverein Podcast - da wird die Situation gut geschildert.


----------



## trailproof (18. August 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das mit der Haftung ist doch eh nur ein Gerücht das nicht haltbar ist soweit ich weiß!


Naja, Gerücht nicht, aber es ist ein vorgeschobenes Argument. 
Bei *Nichtfreigabe* haftet der Eigentümer bei *schwerer* Fahrlässigkeit (da muss man sich schon sehr blöd anstellen)
Bei *Freigabe* haftet er schon bei *leichter* Fahrlässigkeit (hat lt. einem Anwalt was mit der entgeltlichen zur Verfügung Stellung zu tun). Allerdings gibt es für den Fall einer Freigabe verschiedene Versicherungsmodelle, die das Land oder der Tourismus übernimmt.

Natürlich wäre eine Anzeige mit Aufwand verbunden, durchgegangen ist aber noch keine. Am Ende des Tages bleibt halt dann statt der Angst vor Haftung doch nur das Pochen auf dem (meist ererbten) Eigentum übrig. Meins, Meins, Meins.

Eine Chance für Österreich wäre eventuell die ÖVP aus der Regierung zu haben... Aber selbst dann ist eine Änderung des FG eher unrealistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (18. August 2022)

trailproof schrieb:


> .
> 
> Eine Chance für Österreich wäre eventuell die ÖVP aus der Regierung zu haben... Aber selbst dann ist eine Änderung des FG eher unrealistisch.


aber welche partei wäre dann für das erstrebenswert?


----------



## ibinsnur (18. August 2022)

das mit der haftung ist seit einem jahr erledigt - es gibt ein ogh urteil dazu:

2 Ob 2018/20b vom 26.5.2021

ich hab das urteil am handy immer mit und halte es bei bedarf meinem gegenüber unter die nase


----------



## trailproof (19. August 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> aber welche partei wäre dann für das erstrebenswert?


SpÖ und Grüne unterstützen eine Öffnung. Was davon dann umgesetzt werden kann ist eine andere Frage…


----------



## DerohneName (19. August 2022)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> das mit der haftung ist seit einem jahr erledigt - es gibt ein ogh urteil dazu:
> 
> 2 Ob 2018/20b vom 26.5.2021
> 
> ich hab das urteil am handy immer mit und halte es bei bedarf meinem gegenüber unter die nase


Hier ging es aber im Prinzip "nur" um die Rechtsfrage, ob das aufstellen von Gefahrenschildern die grobe Fahrlässigkeit ausschließt. 

Ich würde mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen, dass es sich damit erledigt hat. 

Man muss auch immer die Seite des Waldbesitzers sehen: Krankenversicherung oder Rechtsschutzversicherung klagen gerne bis zum OGH rauf, kostet viel Geld und Zeit. Deshalb machen viele Waldbesitzer einfach den Wald für Radfahrer zu. 

Außerdem muss man auch bedenken, dass ein legaler Trail auch unter den Begriff "Weg" subsumiert werden kann, die Wegehalterhaftung greift dann auch idR.


----------



## mw.dd (19. August 2022)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Man muss auch immer die Seite des Waldbesitzers sehen: Krankenversicherung oder Rechtsschutzversicherung klagen gerne bis zum OGH rauf, kostet viel Geld und Zeit. Deshalb machen viele Waldbesitzer einfach den Wald für Radfahrer zu.


In Deutschland gibt's dafür Haftpflichtversicherungen; die Prämien sind risikoangemessen sehr gering.
In Österreich nicht?


----------



## DerohneName (19. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt's dafür Haftpflichtversicherungen; die Prämien sind risikoangemessen sehr gering.
> In Österreich nicht?


Doch doch, aber haben sicherlich viele nicht. 
Und dann zahlt oft die Versicherung nicht, dann bleibt man mal auf den Anwaltkosten sitzen bis ein Urteil gefällt wird. 

Da würde ich aufgrund betriebswirtschaftlicher Betrachtung auch den Wald sperren. 
Eben weil Krankenversicherung halt echt oft Regress nimmt (weil Legalzession).


----------



## mw.dd (19. August 2022)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Doch doch, aber haben sicherlich viele nicht.


Glaube ich nicht, braucht man immer, kostet wenig.


DerohneName schrieb:


> Und dann zahlt oft die Versicherung nicht,


Das läuft doch aber so, dass sich die Versicherung um die Abweisung der Ansprüche kümmert.
Das muss man ja nicht vorschießen...


----------



## Ji-won (19. August 2022)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Man muss auch immer die Seite des Waldbesitzers sehen: Krankenversicherung oder Rechtsschutzversicherung klagen gerne bis zum OGH rauf, kostet viel Geld und Zeit. Deshalb machen viele


Hast du dafür Quellen? Also dass das so häufig passiert? Gerne auch mit den Summen, um die es ging. Kann mir grade nicht vorstellen, dass das so ein krasses Problem ist, hier in Deutschland definitiv nicht.
Hier gibt's nichtmal nen Verein, die Stadt lässt das über ihre Haftpflicht laufen


----------



## ibinsnur (19. August 2022)

aber genau das urteil klärt das ja. selbst wenn der weg schlecht ist, reicht ein warnschild. wenn der weg ok ist, dann brauchts gar nix, nicht mal ein schild. der weghalter haftet nur für *grobe* fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## hardtails (26. August 2022)

Innsbrucker Gemeinderat lässt neuen Biketrail sperren und rückbauen
					

In einer Sondersitzung stimmte das Plenum mehrheitlich dafür, den erst vergangene Woche eröffneten Hofwaldtrail um mehrere Zehntausend Euro rück- und irgendwann teilweise neu zu bauen




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (26. August 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> Innsbrucker Gemeinderat lässt neuen Biketrail sperren und rückbauen
> 
> 
> In einer Sondersitzung stimmte das Plenum mehrheitlich dafür, den erst vergangene Woche eröffneten Hofwaldtrail um mehrere Zehntausend Euro rück- und irgendwann teilweise neu zu bauen
> ...


Hab das alles bereits in der Standard Tretlager Kolumne von Stefan Arora gelesen. 🤦‍♂️ Zu irre, was dort abgeht. Mir fehlen die Worte! Wie in Göttweig damals mit dem gespannten Draht. Beides legale Strecken. 🤬


----------



## Stevie8 (27. August 2022)

.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. September 2022)

Mehr offizielle Bike-Trails für Innsbruck 🚲 - Online-Petition
					

*Sag Ja zur Hofwald-Trail-Öffnung* (min. bis Saisonende 31.10.22)! *Sag Ja zu einem lenkenden Trail-Angebot im Großraum Innsbruck! * *Sag Ja zu einem freundschaftlichen Miteinander in der Natur. * +++ Es braucht mehr offizielle Mountainbike-Trails im Großraum Innsbruck, nur so können *Innsbrucks...




					www.openpetition.eu
				




Schadet sicher nicht da zu unterschreiben


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. September 2022)

Folge 2.4 - Innsbrucker Product Managerin Bike Verena Winter
					

Listen to this episode from Single Trails and Single Malt on Spotify. Was genau ist eigentlich die Aufgabe einer Product Managerin im Tourismus Bereich und was genau macht man, wenn sein Thema Mountainbike ist? Genau das wollte Tobi von Verena wissen und bekommt diese Fragen beantwortet. Die...




					open.spotify.com


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. September 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Mehr offizielle Bike-Trails für Innsbruck 🚲 - Online-Petition
> 
> 
> *Sag Ja zur Hofwald-Trail-Öffnung* (min. bis Saisonende 31.10.22)! *Sag Ja zu einem lenkenden Trail-Angebot im Großraum Innsbruck! * *Sag Ja zu einem freundschaftlichen Miteinander in der Natur. * +++ Es braucht mehr offizielle Mountainbike-Trails im Großraum Innsbruck, nur so können *Innsbrucks...
> ...


Da hat er recht.
Gleich mal gemacht und geteilt.


----------



## oppaunke (16. Oktober 2022)

Moin, wir waren letzte Woche zum wandern in Söll, da entdeckte ich, Luftlinie ca 70m voneinander entfernt diese beiden Schilder.
Das eine kann ich zuordnen:




Einfahrt für Radfahrer nicht erlaubt.

Und das hier???




Einfahrt für Radfahrer nicht erlaubt , durchgestrichen.
Also Einfahrt für Radfahrer erlaubt!?
Oder wissen die selbst nicht mehr was sie da für Schilder aufstellen!?
🤔
Verwirrte Grüße,
Oppa


----------

